# Jim Cornette's AEW Reviews Megathread



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## yeahright2

Nice, they´re always fun to listen to, even if I don´t always agree with him.
I´ve never heard anyone swear as much as he does


----------



## One Shed

I hate when the Experience does not come out until Saturday. Will listen later. On the Drive Thru this coming week he will be reviewing the Royal Rumble for those of you who think he is even close to liking WWE stuff.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I hate when the Experience does not come out until Saturday. Will listen later. On the Drive Thru this coming week he will be reviewing the Royal Rumble for those of you who think he is even close to liking WWE stuff.


*I love how RAW has to do something incredibly stupid to get a video from him, and it's usually the Randy Orton & Alexa Bliss segments 😂*


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The reviews have started to come in early, boys! The thread will be updated accordingly. I should have the majority of segments up by Sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The drawing of Jericho in the thumbnail with him laying on the couch and his pants unbuttoned and his stomach hanging out is absolutely killing me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> The drawing of Jericho in the thumbnail with him laying on the couch and his pants unbuttoned and his stomach hanging out is absolutely killing me.


*The drawings make the rants even funnier 😂*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Thank you for your service, BOSS of Bel-Air. I need Corny's All Friend's Wrestling review segment clips more than oxygen.


----------



## yeahright2

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Thank you for your service, BOSS of Bel-Air. I need Corny's All Friend's Wrestling review segment clips more than oxygen.


I want royalties for the term "All friends wrestling".. I´ve been saying that since before AEW was even officially a company


----------



## yeahright2

I don´t like them criticizing Jericho for donating money to Trump. It´s a free country, his political view has nothing to do with his wrestling abilities or weight gain (but those fat jokes were funny)


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

yeahright2 said:


> I want royalties for the term "All friends wrestling".. I´ve been saying that since before AEW was even officially a company


I was calling them All Petite Wrestling before they signed some bigger guys.


----------



## yeahright2

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I was calling them All Petite Wrestling before they signed some bigger guys.


heh.. that´s funny too


----------



## .christopher.

Best threads on this forum.


----------



## Garty

Well, if there was anything to replace the Aussies with, I guess this would be it?!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Cornette should be praising AEW for all the content he's created because of them.Aew helping out the old senile man with a paycheck #AEWBLESS


----------



## The Wood

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Cornette should be praising AEW for all the content he's created because of them.Aew helping out the old senile man with a paycheck #AEWBLESS


Yeah, it’s not like there’s another promotion that mass produces shit he could rant about and interest more people with.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> Yeah, it’s not like there’s another promotion that mass produces shit he could rant about and interest more people with.


*Lol, this always gets me. Cornette half asses his NXT review and straight up refuses to watch the main roster outside of PPVs or particularly idiotic segments sent to him on Twitter. If it was about money, he'd pretend to give a shit about WWE, but he puts so much passion into AEW because he sees the potential and hates how it's being wasted. NXT is so boring that he can't even rant about it, he just gives deadpan reviews because he feels obligated to do so for his listeners.*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Lol, this always gets me. Cornette half asses his NXT review and straight up refuses to watch the main roster outside of PPVs or particularly idiotic segments sent to him on Twitter. If it was about money, he'd pretend to give a shit about WWE, but he puts so much passion into AEW because he sees the potential and hates how it's being wasted. NXT is so boring that he can't even rant about it, he just gives deadpan reviews because he feels obligated to do so for his listeners.*


He also ended up saying something that I said in the very early days (before he did, which I just clarify so people can’t say I “copied” him): This is an opportunity to give people outside the WWE a chance to work, and them fucking it up reduces the chances that any other billionaires will see wrestling as anything worth investing in.

AEW fans are just happy to have a product that winks and nudges at them, not really seeing the larger picture (in my opinion). Cornette has always had an industry-wide vision.

But you see that criticism of him — that he’s “using” them for attention. Like the guy didn’t have a successful podcast before, like he’s selling Cornette products to people looking to hear nice things about AEW, like it’s anywhere near the biggest lightning rod could throw up, and like they didn’t actually _offer him a fucking job._

It’s really hard for some people to just accept that some people aren’t enamoured with the content put out by AEW.


----------



## .christopher.

Not to mention Corny was doing fine long before AEW came to town.

It's just a hobby. Out of respect for the business and actual wrestling fans, he exposes the many, many flaws of this detriment to wrestling itself company all from the comfort of his home.


----------



## The Wood

.christopher. said:


> Not to mention Corny was doing fine long before AEW came to town.
> 
> It's just a hobby. Out of respect for the business and actual wrestling fans, he exposes the many, many flaws of this detriment to wrestling itself company all from the comfort of his home.


And he’s getting more and more popular. If there weren’t an audience for his criticisms, then how does that keep happening?


----------



## .christopher.

The Wood said:


> And he’s getting more and more popular. If there weren’t an audience for his criticisms, then how does that keep happening?


It's funny how people act like he's irrelevant. Even the goofs over at AEW acknowledge him. He's AEW's biggest, and only, heel, and he's not even employed there. In fact, he rejected the chance to join them!


----------



## The Wood

.christopher. said:


> It's funny how people act like he's irrelevant. Even the goofs over at AEW acknowledge him. He's AEW's biggest, and only, heel, and he's not even employed there. In fact, he rejected the chance to join them!


The irrelevant thing is so weird. I guess it’s because you can’t dismiss Corny’s arguments without trying to dismiss him. He’s old, out of touch, a carny, hates AEW so he’s biased, irrelevant, he doesn’t really believe it, etc. They’re buzz phrases designed to attack the person and not the argument.

I guess the irrelevant thing is because he hasn’t sucked up to get a WWE job? I mean, the guy’s been working in wrestling pretty consistently for almost 40 years now. Even over the past decade there was the podcast, beloved by many, the NWA, MLW, GFW and ROH, which he saved by negotiating the sale to Sinclair. He’s even appeared in some WWE productions and is integral in Dark Side of the Ring.

And it’s clear AEW talent obsess over him. Chris Jericho, The Bucks and Joey Janela especially. Tony Khan has made an on-air reference. The criticisms obviously sting, and that’s because they carry the weight of an expert who can articulate themselves without mincing words and usually in a better promo than anyone else can cut.

I’d say Corny is EXTREMELY relevant if you are trying to get a lay of the land when it comes to understanding commentary about wrestling. He’s probably the most well-known wrestling critic right now?


----------



## .christopher.

The Wood said:


> The irrelevant thing is so weird. I guess it’s because you can’t dismiss Corny’s arguments without trying to dismiss him. He’s old, out of touch, a carny, hates AEW so he’s biased, irrelevant, he doesn’t really believe it, etc. They’re buzz phrases designed to attack the person and not the argument.
> 
> I guess the irrelevant thing is because he hasn’t sucked up to get a WWE job? I mean, the guy’s been working in wrestling pretty consistently for almost 40 years now. Even over the past decade there was the podcast, beloved by many, the NWA, MLW, GFW and ROH, which he saved by negotiating the sale to Sinclair. He’s even appeared in some WWE productions and is integral in Dark Side of the Ring.
> 
> And it’s clear AEW talent obsess over him. Chris Jericho, The Bucks and Joey Janela especially. Tony Khan has made an on-air reference. The criticisms obviously sting, and that’s because they carry the weight of an expert who can articulate themselves without mincing words and usually in a better promo than anyone else can cut.
> 
> I’d say Corny is EXTREMELY relevant if you are trying to get a lay of the land when it comes to understanding commentary about wrestling. He’s probably the most well-known wrestling critic right now?


I agree with all of that.

It's funny that you bring up how long he's been in the business. People act like he's a failure but I bet most would kill to have the career he's had. Nearly 40 years, working all around the world, making consistently good money. And now, thanks to that career, he can do whatever he wants. He doesn't need to degrade himself on tv for a paycheck like so many other legends of the business.

I can't think of another critic who not only gets as much as attention as he does from fans an wrestling talent alike, but I can't think of anyone else to be constantly referenced on a show. Even Matt Hardy had to get a "dig" in with the Hurricane.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> He also ended up saying something that I said in the very early days (before he did, which I just clarify so people can’t say I “copied” him): This is an opportunity to give people outside the WWE a chance to work, and them fucking it up reduces the chances that any other billionaires will see wrestling as anything worth investing in.
> 
> AEW fans are just happy to have a product that winks and nudges at them, not really seeing the larger picture (in my opinion). Cornette has always had an industry-wide vision.
> 
> But you see that criticism of him — that he’s “using” them for attention. Like the guy didn’t have a successful podcast before, like he’s selling Cornette products to people looking to hear nice things about AEW, like it’s anywhere near the biggest lightning rod could throw up, and like they didn’t actually _offer him a fucking job._
> 
> It’s really hard for some people to just accept that some people aren’t enamoured with the content put out by AEW.


*This week's show is a prime example of Cornette not needing AEW. He's making so much money from his Cornette collectibles orders that he has to shut down that part of his website and take a one month break from shipping orders. That's without even mentioning that AEW offered him a job in the beginning that he turned down, and did it again as recently as 3 months ago because the s*** they put on their program is so embarrassing that he doesn't want his name attached to it for any amount of money. Whoever truly thinks he needs to flame them to pay his bills is just being willfully ignorant at this point.*





*



*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This week's show is a prime example of Cornette not needing AEW. He's making so much money from his Cornette collectibles orders that he has to shut down that part of his website and take a one month break from shipping orders. That's without even mentioning that AEW offered him a job in the beginning that he turned down, and did it again as recently as 3 months ago because the s*** they put on their program is so embarrassing that he doesn't want his name attached to it for any amount of money. Whoever truly thinks he needs to flame them to pay his bills is just being willfully ignorant at this point.*


Look at JR and Arn Anderson. They’re two guys I greatly respect, but you can tell JR wants out of it. Not out of the paycheck, per se, but out of the product. Arn’s statement on the stuff they do is “If you had asked me a while ago, I’d have hated it, but now I can accept that it’s what the people there want to see.” Which has a very coded message, haha.

Cornette thinks that it’s shit, says that it’s shit, doesn’t excuse that it’s shit, and somehow he’s the dishonest guy?

And his arguments make SENSE. Who would argue with the suggestion that Adam Page should have been introduced with 6-minute matches designed to make him look like a perfectly capable wrestler? Anybody? But he’s “out of touch” because he “wants to see 20-minute headlocks.” Bah.


----------



## CM Buck

Alright guys I understand his controversial but There’s people who actually enjoy his opinions for whatever reason. Let them discuss his philosophy's and opinions on the episode here i don't see the harm in having a old school mentality thread each week. Its remarkablely easy to avoid.

But if its going to devolve into an old school vs new school thing every week then its not worth having them


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> But if its going to devolve into an old school vs new school thing every week then its not worth having them


*It's not even old school vs new school. It's people who hate that Cornette loudly criticizes AEW and gets lots of attention for it, and this only encourages them to keep trolling the threads with irrelevant arguments to get them shut down when they're clearly among the most popular in this section. Since that's the case, I won't be acknowledging them at all in these threads so they stay open for the thousands of lurkers who enjoy them.*


----------



## CM Buck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's not even old school vs new school. It's people who hate that Cornette loudly criticizes AEW and gets lots of attention for it, and this only encourages them to keep trolling the threads with irrelevant arguments to get them shut down when they're clearly among the most popular in this section. Since that's the case, I won't be acknowledging them at all in these threads so they stay open for the thousands of lurkers who enjoy them.*


Good idea. I don't want the new evolution of this war to go from loyalists vs angry Aussies to elitists vs camp Cornette


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> Good idea. I don't want the new evolution of this war to go from loyalists vs angry Aussies to elitists vs camp Cornette


It's the cult of Cornette, thank you very much!


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> It's the cult of Cornette, thank you very much!


Sir how can you be a Cornette fan and not remember the great camp Cornette stable. If he is to be revered he must be revered by his greatest wrestling accomplishment


----------



## The Wood

Lots of praise from Cornette this week. He was high on Archer/Kingston (besides the finish and the heel/heel dynamic) and Jungle Boy/Dax.

Lol, the way Cornette described the main event is hilarious. Are The Young Bucks really already working with Gallows & Anderson? Wow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> Lots of praise from Cornette this week. He was high on Archer/Kingston (besides the finish and the heel/heel dynamic) and Jungle Boy/Dax.
> 
> Lol, the way Cornette described the main event is hilarious. Are The Young Bucks really already working with Gallows & Anderson? Wow.


*Yeah, Cornette has always been a fan of Jungle Boy and said he has star potential, but it took me personally to see him separated from the dinosaur and the dwarf to get the same vibe. Those guys really bring him down presentation wise. It's visually the difference between jobber for life and midcard star.*


----------



## The Wood

Jungle Boy has been really good almost every time I’ve seen him. Jungle Boy vs. MJF is one of my favourite AEW matches. I might have to add JB vs. Dax to that list, but I haven’t gotten around to watching it yet.


----------



## .christopher.

Cornette is actually complimentary to a lot of AEWs stuff. It's just that the buffoonery far outweighs the positives and thus drowns them out. Probably why people think he just craps on everything when they only hear about specific segments instead of the whole review.



Firefromthegods said:


> Sir how can you be a Cornette fan and not remember the great camp Cornette stable. If he is to be revered he must be revered by his greatest wrestling accomplishment


Touché, my good sir!


----------



## The Wood

There are a lot of guys with potential in AEW, but it’s not the environment to polish and focus talent. Guys have so much freedom that they are basically getting practice at doing their own shit without changing anything to get better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> Jungle Boy has been really good almost every time I’ve seen him. Jungle Boy vs. MJF is one of my favourite AEW matches. I might have to add JB vs. Dax to that list, but I haven’t gotten around to watching it yet.


*You need to watch that ASAP, especially if you were already a fan of Jungle Boy.*


----------



## Pippen94

Cornette & his followers are wrestling's equivalent of Trump & extreme elements of the right; loonies who are afraid of change & like to hear everything in the past was better.

We know first hand his ideas don't play in today's world as his dated gimmick saw him removed for racism in his last real gig with nwa. 
With roh top talent like Owens had issues with his old fashioned creative which included $1,000 prize for battle royal & rehash of Canada vs USA from his time with wwe in 1997.

The troubling aspect of this "cult" is their willingness not to just defend Cornette's wrestling views but his actions. As ovw owner he took advantage of his position & assaulted Anthony Carelli. Recently, former wrestlers who made accusations against & him & his wife were harassed by cult members.
Scary.


----------



## CM Buck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You need to watch that ASAP, especially if you were already a fan of Jungle Boy.*


Dax hardwood was the agent for the match too,


----------



## RapShepard

Pippen94 said:


> Cornette & his followers are wrestling's equivalent of Trump & extreme elements of the right; loonies who are afraid of change & like to hear everything in the past was better.
> 
> We know first hand his ideas don't play in today's world as his dated gimmick saw him removed for racism in his last real gig with nwa.
> With roh top talent like Owens had issues with his old fashioned creative which included $1,000 prize for battle royal & rehash of Canada vs USA from his time with wwe in 1997.
> 
> The troubling aspect of this "cult" is their willingness not to just defend Cornette's wrestling views but his actions. As ovw owner he took advantage of his position & assaulted Anthony Carelli. Recently, former wrestlers who made accusations against & him & his wife were harassed by cult members.
> Scary.


If they're such loonies why can't you argue against the argument made? Truth is you just don't like that he doesn't hold his tongue when he's negative, but can't really argue some of the points he makes. He's definitely a dick, but a lot of his actual criticism has merit.


----------



## Not Lying

The line that killed me this week "Dr Britt Baker wrestled somebody..the less said about that the better".


----------



## CM Buck

The Definition of Technician said:


> The line that killed me this week "Dr Britt Baker wrestled somebody..the less said about that the better".


One of the actual things I agree with him on this week. That and his opinion on the shaq angle.

I legit forgot shanna vs britt happened


----------



## Not Lying

Firefromthegods said:


> One of the actual things I agree with him on this week. That and his opinion on the shaq angle.
> 
> I legit forgot shanna vs britt happened


Yeah I zoomed out during the match, was happy to see Rosa out though.

There's this line from Brian that killed me too "Jade has a Masters in Child Psychology...which will probably come in handy in AEW"


----------



## Pippen94

RapShepard said:


> If they're such loonies why can't you argue against the argument made? Truth is you just don't like that he doesn't hold his tongue when he's negative, but can't really argue some of the points he makes. He's definitely a dick, but a lot of his actual criticism has merit.


Because I don't doesn't mean I can't. I don't listen to him because I realized he's negative to get views. Guy's made a living as a heel & this is just extension of that.

Cornette said "all in" could only sell out with local TV. He is also opposed to Orange Cassidy in any shape or form. Reality countered his argument in those instances


----------



## RapShepard

Pippen94 said:


> Because I don't doesn't mean I can't. I don't listen to him because I realized he's negative to get views. Guy's made a living as a heel & this is just extension of that.
> 
> Cornette said "all in" could only sell out with local TV. He is also opposed to Orange Cassidy in any shape or form. Reality countered his argument in those instances


No you actually argue with points when you have them. Dave didn't even think All In could work so what's your point there?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Pippen94 said:


> Because I don't doesn't mean I can't. I don't listen to him because I realized he's negative to get views. Guy's made a living as a heel & this is just extension of that.
> 
> Cornette said "all in" could only sell out with local TV. He is also opposed to Orange Cassidy in any shape or form. Reality countered his argument in those instances


@Firefromthegods *can you remove people like this who blatantly admit they don't listen and just come to derail the thread? It's definitely not the Cornette fans starting the drama.*


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> Cornette & his followers are wrestling's equivalent of Trump & extreme elements of the right; loonies who are afraid of change & like to hear everything in the past was better.
> 
> We know first hand his ideas don't play in today's world as his dated gimmick saw him removed for racism in his last real gig with nwa.
> With roh top talent like Owens had issues with his old fashioned creative which included $1,000 prize for battle royal & rehash of Canada vs USA from his time with wwe in 1997.
> 
> The troubling aspect of this "cult" is their willingness not to just defend Cornette's wrestling views but his actions. As ovw owner he took advantage of his position & assaulted Anthony Carelli. Recently, former wrestlers who made accusations against & him & his wife were harassed by cult members.
> Scary.


Is there an argument here, or just ad hominem?

He quit the NWA, by the way. His commentary was the best in the business before he left. A lot of people lost interest in the NWA after that (myself and Dave Meltzer included).

Those ROH ideas don’t sound half-bad. Kevin Owens was a bit of a punk back then he wanted to do a lot of gimmicky ECW shit which wouldn’t have held up and would have hampered the sale of ROH. But the boys gotta get their shit in. He ended up taking Corny’s advice and lost weight, gelled the hair and hasn’t been anywhere near as argumentative in the WWE as in ROH.

I’m not stuck in the past. I’m not even stuck in the present. I am constantly looking towards the future for something genuinely stimulating to come along. What does being stuck in the past mean to you? Is it wanting good wrestling that makes sense and tells a progressive story, or is it hiring nostalgia acts to hang around your top babyfaces because you were a WCW fan back in the day? Genuine question.

Instead of just saying something that hasn’t been tried won’t work, how about you try and explain why it won’t. _How_ is Cornette stuck in the past? Should the Battle Royal have been for a dinosaur horn instead of $1,000?

What did AEW fans think of JB vs. Dax Harwood? Were they so disgusted at Cornette’s taste in wresting? 



Firefromthegods said:


> Dax hardwood was the agent for the match too,


The guy is a talent, for sure.


----------



## The Wood

Meltzer didn’t think All In would sell out. Let’s discard his opinion too, hey? And he’s right to dismiss Orange Cassidy. Shit like that is why AEW couldn’t keep that 1.4 million that wanted to give them a chance.

Why can’t people just accept the reviews are negative because he doesn’t like the products? What do you say when he actually praises something thoroughly?


----------



## Pippen94

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Firefromthegods *can you remove people like this who blatantly admit they don't listen and just come to derail the thread? It's definitely not the Cornette fans starting the drama.*


If you apply that rule about half the ppl in aew section don't watch aew


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> If you apply that rule about half the ppl in aew section don't watch aew


If they make intelligent points, who cares? Who are adding NOTHING and going around in circles to justify it.

What exactly about Cornette’s criticisms don’t you like this week and why?


----------



## Pippen94

RapShepard said:


> No you actually argue with points when you have them. Dave didn't even think All In could work so what's your point there?


I argue with points I remember. Cornette merely offers his opinion - that's all. He's a great talker & convincing and if you have limited exposure to wrestling view points & different products you might take everything as fact.
Unfortunately, where he comes unstuck is practice. With roh he pissed talent with old fashioned creative & missed boat with Bucks who actually later drew best business in history of that company. If that's not rebuke of his philosophy don't know what is.
He most recent effort was with nwa a company designed to recreate product of 1985 & his approach was too outdated for even them. 
Meltzer may not have thought the bucks had the fanbase to sellout sears center but he didn't suggest adopting method which hadn't been viable since 80's & actually put smw out of business


----------



## RapShepard

Pippen94 said:


> I argue with points I remember. Cornette merely offers his opinion - that's all. He's a great talker & convincing and if you have limited exposure to wrestling view points & different products you might take everything as fact.
> Unfortunately, where he comes unstuck is practice. With roh he pissed talent with old fashioned creative & missed boat with Bucks who actually later drew best business in history of that company. If that's not rebuke of his philosophy don't know what is.
> He most recent effort was with nwa a company designed to recreate product of 1985 & his approach was too outdated for even them.
> Meltzer may not have thought the bucks had the fanbase to sellout sears center but he didn't suggest adopting method which hadn't been viable since 80's & actually put smw out of business


But even without adopting his entire old mentality there are things that can be taken from what he says. It doesn't have to be an all or nothing thing.


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> I argue with points I remember. Cornette merely offers his opinion - that's all. He's a great talker & convincing and *if you have limited exposure to wrestling view points & different products you might take everything as fact.*
> Unfortunately, where he comes unstuck is practice. With roh he pissed talent with old fashioned creative & missed boat with Bucks who actually later drew best business in history of that company. If that's not rebuke of his philosophy don't know what is.
> He most recent effort was with nwa a company designed to recreate product of 1985 & his approach was too outdated for even them.
> Meltzer may not have thought the bucks had the fanbase to sellout sears center but he didn't suggest adopting method which hadn't been viable since 80's & actually put smw out of business[/B]


Lol at the bold bit. Also, The Bucks have never drawn on wrestling. They were disposable undercard talent in New Japan and are stuck in the niche that is AEW. But even if they did start to draw, that’s got nothing to do with how expensive versus how unremarkable they were then. Talk about being stuck in the past.

Cornette saved ROH. If he didn’t steer it in the direction it went, indy wrestling would have been decimated. That trumps upsetting Kevin Steen and an uncontracted El Generico.

Did Cornette even suggest local television? I remember him talking about radio for local publicity and comps. He probably undersold the mobilised nature of the disgruntled wrestling nerd, but so did everybody. He also suggested getting CM Punk or Bryan Danielson. Boy would that have been nice?


----------



## Buhalovski

Showstopper said:


> The drawing of Jericho in the thumbnail with him laying on the couch and his pants unbuttoned and his stomach hanging out is absolutely killing me.


The Travis guy who makes the thumbnails is one of the main reasons why his channel got so over lol


----------



## CM Buck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Firefromthegods *can you remove people like this who blatantly admit they don't listen and just come to derail the thread? It's definitely not the Cornette fans starting the drama.*


Nope its above my pay grade


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> Nope its above my pay grade


*Then surely you won't close the thread when you see obvious baiting like this?*


----------



## CM Buck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Then surely you won't close the thread when you see obvious baiting like this?*


I could just do a thread titled Cornettes opinions for Cornette fans only and be done with then you and everyone else who values his opinion can post all his stuff there. There's only the one overall Jim Cornette thread, you won't have to make a new one every week which means no complaints and I'd only ever have to close it if it got too full?


----------



## CM Buck

Actually fuck it. I'm editing this thread we are going to make this a Cornette megathread


----------



## Hitman1987

Firefromthegods said:


> Actually fuck it. I'm editing this thread we are going to make this a Cornette megathread


----------



## yeahright2

Firefromthegods said:


> Alright guys I understand his controversial but There’s people who actually enjoy his opinions for whatever reason. Let them discuss his philosophy's and opinions on the episode here i don't see the harm in having a old school mentality thread each week. Its remarkablely easy to avoid.
> 
> But if its going to devolve into an old school vs new school thing every week then its not worth having them


Oh, it´s just the usual 3-5 AEW fanboys being mad because someone has a platform with a lot of listeners and tells people not everything in AEW is great.
It´s not oldschool vs new school.. It´s not even a philosophy. And quite frankly, just by calling it the "Cornette philosophy", you yourself is guilty of putting stoke to the fire.. Lesser minded people might think it´s okay just to post shit and bait.

When there´s something he think is good, Cornette says it, and a lot of the people who can see the problems in AEW doesn´t always agree with him.. Like this week for instance -his criticism of Jericho´s deteriorating physique is totally justified, but there´s no reason to bash him about donating money to a presidential campaign and bring up his dual citizenship like it´s supposed to mean that he shouldn´t be allowed to use his money to support Trump or whomever he likes.

I suggest the people who won´t even comment on what he says simply stay out of threads about his podcasts. You don´t have to agree with him, you can even call him a fool,* as long as you comment on what he said.*


----------



## CM Buck

yeahright2 said:


> Oh, it´s just the usual 3-5 AEW fanboys being mad because someone has a platform with a lot of listeners and tells people not everything in AEW is great.
> It´s not oldschool vs new school.. It´s not even a philosophy. And quite frankly, just by calling it the "Cornette philosophy", you yourself is quilty of putting stoke to the fire.. Lesser minded people might think it´s okay just to post shit and bait.
> 
> When there´s something he think is good, Cornette says it, and a lot of the people who can see the problems in AEW doesn´t always agree with him.. Like this week for instance -his criticism of Jericho´s deteriorating physique is totally justified, but there´s no reason to bash him about donating money to a presidential campaign and bring up his dual citizenship like it´s supposed to mean that he shouldn´t be allowed to use his money to support Trump or whomever he likes.
> 
> I suggest the people who won´t even comment on what he says simply stay out of threads about his podcasts. You don´t have to agree with him, you can even call him a fool,* as long as you comment on what he said.*


Great post


----------



## TD Stinger

The best thing about these videos is the artwork on thumbnails. Travis Heckel does an amazing job with these.

I did enjoy his video on Shaq and Cody. I don't agree with Corny on a lot of things but I do on this.

Shaq's promo was the fakest, most contrived thing I've seen in a long time. This whole build does not make sense. Seriously, last week AEW announced Cody would "respond to Shaq's comments". But at that time, the only comments Shaq had made were when Brandi threw water on him and Shaq said he "was just joking with Cody." But then a week later, Shaq lays down the challenge."

Oh, so AEW weren't referring to the words Shaq said week ago. They were talking about the words Shaq was GOING to say a week later because apparently they can read the future. This is so stupid.

And then the promo. I mean God bless Arn for trying to hype this up as something big but the moment he tried to hype Shaq up as a dangerous force (a guy who hasn't been dominant in about 15 years) and who's not even a wrestler, I couldn't take this seriously.


----------



## CM Buck

TD Stinger said:


> The best thing about these videos is the artwork on thumbnails. Travis Heckel does an amazing job with these.
> 
> I did enjoy his video on Shaq and Cody. I don't agree with Corny on a lot of things but I do on this.
> 
> Shaq's promo was the fakest, most contrived thing I've seen in a long time. This whole build does not make sense. Seriously, last week AEW announced Cody would "respond to Shaq's comments". But at that time, the only comments Shaq had made were when Brandi threw water on him and Shaq said he "was just joking with Cody." But then a week later, Shaq lays down the challenge."
> 
> Oh, so AEW weren't referring to the words Shaq said week ago. They were talking about the words Shaq was GOING to say a week later because apparently they can read the future. This is so stupid.
> 
> And then the promo. I mean God bless Arn for trying to hype this up as something big but the moment he tried to hype Shaq up as a dangerous force (a guy who hasn't been dominant in about 15 years) and who's not even a wrestler, I couldn't take this seriously.


Not to mention the one line about asking Cody the significance of a date and Cody not knowing and it turned out to be Cody's own birthday...

I mean wwe has taught us that babyfaces are stupid with their scripting but they know their own birthdays


----------



## yeahright2

Jericho tellling Cornette that if he´d shut up, they´d pay him is quite telling..

What is that NDA thing Cornette is talking about? I´ve heard it referenced a few times now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Jericho tellling Cornette that if he´d shut up, they´d pay him is quite telling..
> 
> What is that NDA thing Cornette is talking about? I´ve heard it referenced a few times now


*Before AEW started, they invited Cornette to become a consultant/agent, similarly to his job in TNA, but he declined because he didn't want to deal with the travel and he didn't want a work from home gig because he felt like they wouldn't really use his advice, and he wouldn't like people knowing that he's partially responsible for creative if they end up putting bullshit on TV. He feels like he dodged a bullet every time he turns on the program.*


----------



## Outlaw91

The Wood said:


> He ended up taking Corny’s advice and lost weight


Did he?


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Before AEW started, they invited Cornette to become a consultant/agent, similarly to his job in TNA, but he declined because he didn't want to deal with the travel and he didn't want a work from home gig because he felt like they wouldn't really use his advice, and he wouldn't like people knowing that he's partially responsible for creative if they end up putting bullshit on TV. He feels like he dodged a bullet every time he turns on the program.*


Yeah, I got that from the podcast.. He was told who was gonna run AEW, and he didn´t want to be a part of that. But what details did they tell him that´s so secret they felt they needed to have him sign a nda?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah, I got that from the podcast.. He was told who was gonna run AEW, and he didn´t want to be a part of that. But what details did they tell him that´s so secret they felt they needed to have him sign a nda?


*If we knew the answer, Cornette would be sued for a lot of money 🙂*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *If we knew the answer, Cornette would be sued for a lot of money 🙂*


He should never have signed that damned thing.. People will continue to speculate what´s in it.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Pippen94 said:


> Cornette & his followers are wrestling's equivalent of Trump & extreme elements of the right; loonies who are afraid of change & like to hear everything in the past was better.


so whatever is happening right now is automatically just better than what it was in the past? and when something changes its always for the better?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*FIVE SEGMENTS HAVE BEEN UPLOADED TO PAGE 1!!!!*


----------



## $Dolladrew$

THANK YOU SWEET GOD!!!!

Now we dont have to have separate threads for every cloud cornette shouts at!!!!
🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

$Dolladrew$ said:


> THANK YOU SWEET GOD!!!!
> 
> Now we dont have to have separate threads for every cloud cornette shouts at!!!!
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣


*And it's stickied so you have to see it at the top of your page every time you come to this section! 😀*


----------



## Londonlaw

I’m pleased. Makes it easier to find the talking points 😊

Look forward to discussing and debating the points raised by Jim Cornette, Brian Last and anyone here, whether for or against.

A question or two for all (especially those who dismiss Jim Cornette’s views). It is generally accepted that Jungle Boy vs Dax Harwood was the best match on this week’s Dynamite.

Did it or did it not follow the basic/traditional rules of logical wrestling (psychology) without overdoing things or being like any other match on the show?

And if the answer to the above is ‘yes’ then does that not somewhat validate one of the points Cornette makes about how wrestling could be done without trying to reinvent the wheel?


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *And it's stickied so you have to see it at the top of your page every time you come to this section! 😀*


Jim officially the most talked about person regarding AEW. Biggest comeback in wrestling history?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *And it's stickied so you have to see it at the top of your page every time you come to this section! 😀*


When I walk to get my mail out of the mailbox and a dog has left a pile of crap on the neighbor's lawn and i glance at it as I walk by it doesn't effect me........I'll do the same here just pinch my nose to avoid the stank and keep it moving.

No worries👍😉


----------



## ECFuckinW

$Dolladrew$ said:


> When I walk to get my mail out of the mailbox and a dog has left a pile of crap on the neighbor's lawn and i glance at it as I walk by it doesn't effect me........I'll do the same here just pinch my nose to avoid the stank and keep it moving.
> 
> No worries👍😉


👏👍🏻🤣🤣🤣🤣👍🏻👏


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> Jim officially the most talked about person regarding AEW. Biggest comeback in wrestling history?


Does anybody in this thread know the total number of people who listen to his podcast?


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> Does anybody in this thread know the total number of people who listen to his podcast?


Not sure if it is public knowledge since you would have to add up all the numbers from all the podcast platforms and not all those are published, plus the YouTube clips. But he usually seems to chart pretty well on the Sports podcasts lists along with Steve Austin and Bruce Prichard.


----------



## jroc72191

yeahright2 said:


> Nice, they´re always fun to listen to, even if I don´t always agree with him.
> I´ve never heard anyone swear as much as he does



its frustrating esp. when u are teaching and run into another wrestling fan but cannot reccommend his videos to learn wrestling history because they are riddled with F bombs lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> Does anybody in this thread know the total number of people who listen to his podcast?


*3 million listeners a month as of August. That number was increasing at the time of that report as well.*


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> Jericho tellling Cornette that if he´d shut up, they´d pay him is quite telling..
> 
> What is that NDA thing Cornette is talking about? I´ve heard it referenced a few times now


It’s just an agreement that stipulates that Cornette can’t divulge AEW’s business strategies. He’s gotten dangerously close when he revealed that Tony Khan was planning to re-sign Goldberg and give him another streak. But that’s probably in the clear because it didn’t happen and Goldberg signed with the WWE.



Londonlaw said:


> I’m pleased. Makes it easier to find the talking points 😊
> 
> Look forward to discussing and debating the points raised by Jim Cornette, Brian Last and anyone here, whether for or against.
> 
> A question or two for all (especially those who dismiss Jim Cornette’s views). It is generally accepted that Jungle Boy vs Dax Harwood was the best match on this week’s Dynamite.
> 
> Did it or did it not follow the basic/traditional rules of logical wrestling (psychology) without overdoing things or being like any other match on the show?
> 
> And if the answer to the above is ‘yes’ then does that not somewhat validate one of the points Cornette makes about how wrestling could be done without trying to reinvent the wheel?


Yes and yes.



Hitman1987 said:


> Does anybody in this thread know the total number of people who listen to his podcast?


It’s a few hundred thousand worldwide. He gets more people listening to his podcast than watch Impact. He’s probably sneaking up to Dynamite, honestly. Granted, that is worldwide vs. US, but it’s one guy sharing his opinion versus a wrestling promotion.


----------



## qntntgood

cornette's warning to marko stunt,was one of the best things about this review.


----------



## One Shed

jroc72191 said:


> its frustrating esp. when u are teaching and run into another wrestling fan but cannot reccommend his videos to learn wrestling history because they are riddled with F bombs lmao


We really need to get over our fear of noises we can make with our mouth in the US heh. Marko Stunt in the ring is more damaging than any word someone could say.


----------



## jroc72191

Two Sheds said:


> We really need to get over our fear of noises we can make with our mouth in the US heh. Marko Stunt in the ring is more damaging than any word someone could say.



yeah well i dont wanna recommend a video to a 12 year old where jim cornette says "he got a gash deep as a goat's cunt" and having his mom lambast me LOL


----------



## Hitman1987

jroc72191 said:


> yeah well i dont wanna recommend a video to a 12 year old where jim cornette says "he got a gash deep as a goat's cunt" and having his mom lambast me LOL


Classic Cornette 😂😂😂


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> Not sure if it is public knowledge since you would have to add up all the numbers from all the podcast platforms and not all those are published, plus the YouTube clips. But he usually seems to chart pretty well on the Sports podcasts lists along with Steve Austin and Bruce Prichard.





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *3 million listeners a month as of August. That number was increasing at the time of that report as well.*





The Wood said:


> It’s just an agreement that stipulates that Cornette can’t divulge AEW’s business strategies. He’s gotten dangerously close when he revealed that Tony Khan was planning to re-sign Goldberg and give him another streak. But that’s probably in the clear because it didn’t happen and Goldberg signed with the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and yes.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a few hundred thousand worldwide. He gets more people listening to his podcast than watch Impact. He’s probably sneaking up to Dynamite, honestly. Granted, that is worldwide vs. US, but it’s one guy sharing his opinion versus a wrestling promotion.


Not bad for an out of touch guy doing a podcast from his living room.

I love this thread.


----------



## .christopher.

$Dolladrew$ said:


> When I walk to get my mail out of the mailbox and a dog has left a pile of crap on the neighbor's lawn and i glance at it as I walk by it doesn't effect me........I'll do the same here just pinch my nose to avoid the stank and keep it moving.
> 
> No worries👍😉


Yet here you are; posting in a Jim Cornette thread. Again and again.

You usually make terrible posts so try sticking to your word instead of infecting the best thread on this forum. Thanks, chump.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

.christopher. said:


> Yet here you are; posting in a Jim Cornette thread. Again and again.
> 
> You usually make terrible posts so try sticking to your word instead of infecting the best thread on this forum. Thanks, chump.


Yeah I came to say I was glad you all had a singular place to discuss this crap, glad every wet fart this fool has doesn't warrant it's own thread and infect the best section on this website. 

Cheers chump 🍻


----------



## Garty

yeahright2 said:


> I suggest the people who won´t even comment on what he says simply stay out of threads about his podcasts. You don´t have to agree with him, you can even call him a fool,* as long as you comment on what he said.*


Shouldn't this also apply to those who don't watch watch AEW every week, yet continue on, post after post about how shitty it was?! The _"I only need to read about it to know that it sucked"_ or _"I only watch highlights on YouTube, where I can skip the shit and watch the good stuff"._ I have never agreed with his views on practically everything he says, when/if I did catch a clip, or snippet of an interview. You have no argument from me here about Cornette being a great historian of wrestling and a heel-magnet a very long time ago, however, his opinions, in my opinion, don't mean shit today. How do I know that? Both fans and non-fans repeat verbatim what he says and that is plenty enough for me. The guy is a clown. Then, now and forever.

On the other hand, there is this...

*I still cannot comprehend why some users believe you can critique a 2-hour program you already hate and either, not watch it and shit on it, or watch the "shit" and still shit on it. Some of you are asking the exact same thing of them, just as you're asking others to do in return for you. It's a two-way street, but some of you only want to go one-way.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Lance Archer and Eddie Kingston review is up on the second post.*


----------



## Garty

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *And it's stickied so you have to see it at the top of your page every time you come to this section! 😀*


And there's the echo-chamber you all have wanted... except that it was meant for the fans and not the haters.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Garty is All Elite said:


> And there's the echo-chamber you all have wanted... except that it was meant for the fans and not the haters.


*Except none of us ever wanted an echo chamber. We're always willing to debate Cornette's opinions, even with each other. The problem is people like you attack Cornette with ad hominem bullshit without even addressing the topic at hand. Nobody cares to read that low tier trolling. I'm scrolling past it every time.*


----------



## Garty

The Wood said:


> It’s just an agreement that stipulates that Cornette can’t divulge AEW’s business strategies. He’s gotten dangerously close when he revealed that *Tony Khan was planning to re-sign Goldberg* and give him another streak. But that’s probably in the clear because it didn’t happen and Goldberg signed with the WWE.


Ha ha, look at the mistake Woody made!!! OMG-WTF-ITS Tony Khan couldn't *re-sign* Goldberg... 

_"citation needed, citation needed"_ Quick, someone call in the Bobbies!!!


----------



## Garty

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Except none of us ever wanted an echo chamber. We're always willing to debate Cornette's opinions, even with each other. The problem is people like you attack Cornette with ad hominem bullshit without even addressing the topic at hand. Nobody cares to read that low tier trolling. I'm scrolling past it every time.*


*BOSS, as far as I'm concerned, ANYTHING Cornette has to say is a low-tier troll.*


----------



## yeahright2

Garty is All Elite said:


> Shouldn't this also apply to those who don't watch watch AEW every week, yet continue on, post after post about how shitty it was?! The _"I only need to read about it to know that it sucked"_ or _"I only watch highlights on YouTube, where I can skip the shit and watch the good stuff"._ I have never agreed with his views on practically everything he says, when/if I did catch a clip, or snippet of an interview. You have no argument from me here about Cornette being a great historian of wrestling and a heel-magnet a very long time ago, however, his opinions, in my opinion, don't mean shit today. How do I know that? Both fans and non-fans repeat verbatim what he says and that is plenty enough for me. The guy is a clown. Then, now and forever.
> 
> On the other hand, there is this...
> 
> *I still cannot comprehend why some users believe you can critique a 2-hour program you already hate and either, not watch it and shit on it, or watch the "shit" and still shit on it. Some of you are asking the exact same thing of them, just as you're asking others to do in return for you. It's a two-way street, but some of you only want to go one-way.*


You´ve been saying for months now "Don´t like, don´t watch." It´s only fair that some are beginning to say the same to you.

People comment on what they read in the thread, if they don´t like it they say so. 
You don´t like Cornette or his opinions? Fine, you´re entitled to your opinions -As I´ve said numerous times, I don´t always agree with him either.

But then what are you doing in a thread dedicated to him, other than actively try to derail it.?


----------



## yeahright2

jroc72191 said:


> its frustrating esp. when u are teaching and run into another wrestling fan but cannot reccommend his videos to learn wrestling history because they are riddled with F bombs lmao


I´ve never considered that point.. I guess I can understand why some parents might not want their children to listen to it.. But really, is it that much worse than what they´re exposed to on tv and Internet?


----------



## Garty

yeahright2 said:


> You´ve been saying for months now "Don´t like, don´t watch." It´s only fair that some are beginning to say the same to you.
> 
> People comment on what they read in the thread, if they don´t like it they say so.
> You don´t like Cornette or his opinions? Fine, you´re entitled to your opinions -As I´ve said numerous times, I don´t always agree with him either.
> 
> But then what are you doing in a thread dedicated to him, other than actively try to derail it.?


Do some of you not read anything that you post, or is it just a nervous twitch that makes people type out the same things, others do, but being guilty of the same things yourselves?!? For saying exactly what I said... 

I don't like it and I don't watch it, you're absolutely right. You know what I also don't like? Basketball, cats, pineapple, cauliflower, olives, Coke Zero Sugar, long-sleeve shirts, boots, loud noisy cars, loud noisy cars where you can hear them long before you can see them, Seth Rogan, baseball, "beef" hot dogs, vanilla ice-cream, people who pretend to be anything other than themselves, WWE, people sneezing near me, not being able to finish on her... hey look at that, I've run out of space...

Anyway, my point was that maybe some of the people on _that side_ of the room, take that little tidbit of knowledge from _this side_ of the room and practice what you all preach.


----------



## jroc72191

yeahright2 said:


> I´ve never considered that point.. I guess I can understand why some parents might not want their children to listen to it.. But really, is it that much worse than what they´re exposed to on tv and Internet?


you're right but its different cause im teaching the kid i guess. we got ass backwards standards in this country sometimes. people bitch about anthem kneelers then talk during the fucking anthem.. on the other side you got people defending/lambasting rioting based upon the skin color of the rioters.... its a mishmash of contrasts, as maedo soprano once said "sometimes we are all hypocrites"


----------



## CM Buck

@Garty is All Elite and @BOSS of Bel-Air just to clarify gentlemen, I stickied it so it's easy to find. I didn't want it lost and then have someone post a Cornette thread and then me close it and get complaints. It wasn't done to make an echo chamber. Just to save the hassle of a new one every week. 

Cornettes link to aew is unavoidable due to everyone knowing about his feud with the bucks and Kenny. Its inevitable his going to talk about aew just like his always going to get pissy about Russo. You can set your watch by his temper.

So everything Cornette says about aew goes in here. Until hell freezes over and Omega and Jim bury the hatchet lol


----------



## .christopher.

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah I came to say I was glad you all had a singular place to discuss this crap, glad every wet fart this fool has doesn't warrant it's own thread and infect the best section on this website.
> 
> Cheers chump 🍻


Oh, look. Here you are again. Are you Tony Khan because, apparently, your word means jack all of shit? Try harder, chump.


----------



## CM Buck

@.christopher. @$Dolladrew$ not that I don't love you two impersonating the when Harry met Sally love story that is vince Russo and Jim Cornette but how about we simmer down just a tad?


----------



## thorn123

You know I am a big wrestling fan from the 80s and whilst I knew cornette he was never really on my radar as anything special. Now with AEW he is everywhere...just sayin ..


----------



## CM Buck

DaveRA said:


> You know I am a big wrestling fan from the 80s and whilst I knew cornette he was never really on my radar as anything special. Now with AEW he is everywhere...just sayin ..


Its the bucks and Kenny Omega effect. If he shit talks them its gonna draw. If he slobbed on their knobs from the start no one would care about his opinion.

But because his a controversial old coot with no filter it draws. If he shits on aew it will compel people to check it out. Kinda like when wwe does a horrendous segment but it is the most youtubed because of how infamous it is.

Like Eric bischoff says controversy creates cash or in this case attention


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> @.christopher. @$Dolladrew$ not that I don't love you two impersonating the when Harry met Sally love story that is vince Russo and Jim Cornette but how about we simmer down just a tad?


I'm loving this thread, mate. Just calling out an attention seeker who joined this thread just to say he wasn't interested in this thread.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Not tomorrow or anytime soon, but maybe in about 2 years or so, do you think it is possible that Jim Cornette may make an appearance or appearances in AEW?


----------



## One Shed

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Not tomorrow or anytime soon, but maybe in about 2 years or so, do you think it is possible that Jim Cornette may make an appearance or appearances in AEW?


The difference is Cornette generally got along with Paul Heyman and liked him even if he did not like a lot of what ECW was.

Now, imagine the heat if we had real crowds and Cornette was the one who helped Kenny win the title. That would be real heat. They could also let Cornette manage a dominant, giant heel who the manbun neckbeard types hate (you know, a badass who does not do nonstop flips). They would print money. But Cornette hates traveling and makes enough money selling products on his website and from his podcasts. He could have easily been paid six figures just being a "consultant" working from home and taking some phone calls like Jericho implied. Cornette should at least have people's respect for not selling out what he believes in, even if people disagree with his views.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Firefromthegods said:


> @.christopher. @$Dolladrew$ not that I don't love you two impersonating the when Harry met Sally love story that is vince Russo and Jim Cornette but how about we simmer down just a tad?


No worries I've had my fun in this cornette Dutch oven of everyone smelling their own farts and loving it.🍻guys enjoy yourselves!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Not tomorrow or anytime soon, but maybe in about 2 years or so, do you think it is possible that Jim Cornette may make an appearance or appearances in AEW?


*Add Marko Stunt with a chair wrapped around his head and the answer is yes.*


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t like them criticizing Jericho for donating money to Trump. It´s a free country, his political view has nothing to do with his wrestling abilities or weight gain (but those fat jokes were funny)


I don’t care if he trashes wrestler's political views because they’re public figures but him bringing the Bucks' family up for it was in poor taste.


----------



## One Shed

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I don’t care if he trashes wrestler's political views because they’re public figures but him bringing the Bucks' family up for it was in poor taste.


If they are religious nuts, they are more than fair game.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Two Sheds said:


> If they are religious nuts, they are more than fair game.


If you don’t see the issue with someone with like 3 million listeners punching down on pretty much nobodies regardless of what they believe in I don’t know what to tell you


----------



## One Shed

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> If you don’t see the issue with someone with like 3 million listeners punching down on pretty much nobodies regardless of what they believe in I don’t know what to tell you


If you really believe Super Christians are a group that is being punched down upon, I do not know what to say to you. The Bucks have more viewers per week by default since they are on a national network. We can at least agree the Bucks are nobodies at the end of the day, but to think they currently have less power overall than a guy recording an independent podcast from his private home is just silly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The MJF/Jericho match review is up. Cornette really did have a lot of positive things to say about this week's show. You know they did a good job when he can't say anything bad about Jericho.*


----------



## CM Buck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The MJF/Jericho match review is up. Cornette really did have a lot of positive things to say about this week's show. You know they did a good job when he can't say anything bad about Jericho.*


Really? He didn't critique the lionsault being the finish so Jericho can flip off people for laughing at his botch?


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> Really? He didn't critique the lionsault being the finish so Jericho can flip off people for laughing at his botch?


He brought it up and mentioned that the commentators made sure to spike home that he can still pull it off. Lol, insecurity. He also pointed out that the great workers of the past have been able to change up their work style when lose all the steps Jericho has.

He also gave Brian Pillman, Jr. advice — “put more effort into your shoot-offs. Jericho doesn’t do it because he’s blown up. You’re in better shape than him.” Lol, or something like that.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> He brought it up and mentioned that the commentators made sure to spike home that he can still pull it off. Lol, insecurity. He also pointed out that the great workers of the past have been able to change up their work style when lose all the steps Jericho has.
> 
> He also gave Brian Pillman, Jr. advice — “put more effort into your shoot-offs. Jericho doesn’t do it because he’s blown up. You’re in better shape than him.” Lol, or something like that.


What's a shoot off?


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> What's a shoot off?


An Irish whip.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> An Irish whip.


I never noticed Brian Pillman sucked at Irish whips. I thought they were damn near impossible to fuck up


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> I never noticed Brian Pillman sucked at Irish whips. I thought they were damn near impossible to fuck up


You should listen to Cornette more. Too many guys do a “head palm shoot off,” which is a big no-no in front of a veteran who knows what they are doing. You’re supposed to put your body into it and actually look like you are transferring some sort of movement with your body weight. Too many guys rely on “magic.”

It’s also probably why a bunch of people will lean on the whip to explain why wrestling is bullshit, so you don’t need to actually try to make it good anywhere.

There are stories of veterans getting a bad whip and just turning around and beating the shit out of the no-mark that gave it to them, because it exposes them all.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> You should listen to Cornette more. Too many guys do a “head palm shoot off,” which is a big no-no in front of a veteran who knows what they are doing. You’re supposed to put your body into it and actually look like you are transferring some sort of movement with your body weight. Too many guys rely on “magic.”
> 
> It’s also probably why a bunch of people will lean on the whip to explain why wrestling is bullshit, so you don’t need to actually try to make it good anywhere.
> 
> There are stories of veterans getting a bad whip and just turning around and beating the shit out of the no-mark that gave it to them, because it exposes them all.


Interesting. I'm a visual learner could you show me it done the head palm way and the correct way? Or is it one of those things you need to look out for?


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> Interesting. I'm a visual learner could you show me it done the head palm way and the correct way? Or is it one of those things you need to look out for?


Normally I would find examples, but I’m a bit lazy right now, haha. It’s something to keep an eye out for. Be careful, once you see it, you might not be able to unsee it.


----------



## Pippen94

Poor decision to pin this thread. Gives a prominence to his opinion which was only reserved for Dynamite & Dark topics themselves. 
@BOSS of Bel-Air was spamming this section with Cornette clips to get a rise out of ppl but has been rewarded with a featured place at top of page.


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> Poor decision to pin this thread. Gives a prominence to his opinion which was only reserved for Dynamite & Dark topics themselves.
> @BOSS of Bel-Air was spamming this section with Cornette clips to get a rise out of ppl but has been rewarded with a featured place at top of page.
> I'm thinking of taking a break from this place because it's just not worth posting here.


Yay!

Cornette’s opinion has value. Still waiting for you to raise one good challenge of a criticism he’s made in the videos linked.


----------



## Pippen94

jroc72191 said:


> its frustrating esp. when u are teaching and run into another wrestling fan but cannot reccommend his videos to learn wrestling history because they are riddled with F bombs lmao


Cornette is just one voice & opinion - a particularly biased self serving one at that. I concede he knows a lot about the sport, however knowing about history & learning from it are two different things. 
Far more successful & prominent figures like Verne Gagne, Vince McMahon Snr & Bill Watts all failed to keep up with changes in the business. 
Only one thing is certain about wrestling & that's tastes change & what drew in the past will replaced by something different in the future. 
Be careful listening to somebody who tells you otherwise.


----------



## Pippen94

Garty is All Elite said:


> Shouldn't this also apply to those who don't watch watch AEW every week, yet continue on, post after post about how shitty it was?! The _"I only need to read about it to know that it sucked"_ or _"I only watch highlights on YouTube, where I can skip the shit and watch the good stuff"._ I have never agreed with his views on practically everything he says, when/if I did catch a clip, or snippet of an interview. You have no argument from me here about Cornette being a great historian of wrestling and a heel-magnet a very long time ago, however, his opinions, in my opinion, don't mean shit today. How do I know that? Both fans and non-fans repeat verbatim what he says and that is plenty enough for me. The guy is a clown. Then, now and forever.
> 
> On the other hand, there is this...
> 
> *I still cannot comprehend why some users believe you can critique a 2-hour program you already hate and either, not watch it and shit on it, or watch the "shit" and still shit on it. Some of you are asking the exact same thing of them, just as you're asking others to do in return for you. It's a two-way street, but some of you only want to go one-way.*


This. Reality proves him wrong. Orange Cassidy becoming the star he has or the Buck's success leading to the creation of a national promotion.


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> Cornette is just one voice & opinion - a particularly biased self serving one at that. I concede he knows a lot about the sport, however knowing about history & learning from it are two different things.
> Far more successful & prominent figures like Verne Gagne, Vince McMahon Snr & Bill Watts all failed to keep up with changes in the business.
> Only one thing is certain about wrestling & that's tastes change & what drew in the past will replaced by something different in the future.
> Be careful listening to somebody who tells you otherwise.


Can we start by not listening to you? Still nothing of substance. At least this time you’ve dressed it up with some historical (albeit incorrect) references to make it sound like wisdom. It’s not. It’s hogwash.

Tastes don’t change as much as you assert they do. That’s marketing talk to try and sell you something you don’t need and don’t want. Presenting old school logic with new wave talents is the Cornette philosophy, and judging by what gets a good reaction re: AEW (Jungle Boy vs. Dax this week), that tickles people just fine.


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> This. Reality proves him wrong. Orange Cassidy becoming the star he has or the Buck's success leading to the creation of a national promotion.


Orange Cassidy is not a star. Not even within the bubble of his own universe. He’s no better off than when he first showed up.

The Bucks didn’t build AEW, ffs. Vince McMahon’s rights fees encouraged a billionaire to snap up Chris Jericho and the most prominent free agents on independent wrestling to internet fans. That created AEW. The Bucks are interchangeable.


----------



## Pippen94

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *3 million listeners a month as of August. That number was increasing at the time of that report as well.*


How many podcasts does he do a month or YouTube clips?? That's not individual followers & comes right down once you start dividing by item. You're fooling nobody.

This whole thing is getting way too much prominence here. A folder in "other wrestling" would be more suitable.

Posting here is becoming less worthwhile


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> How many podcasts does he do a month or YouTube clips?? That's not individual followers & comes right down once you start dividing by item. You're fooling nobody.
> 
> This whole thing is getting way too much prominence here. A folder in "other wrestling" would be more suitable.
> 
> Posting here is becoming less worthwhile


Enough mate. If jim mentions aew it goes in here. @BOSS of Bel-Air actually asked to post Jim's reviews of dynamite because they're relevant to aew. Which as specified if it pertains to aew it goes here. @LifeInCattleClass said there should just be a Cornette megathread so all his aew opinions can go there. That's exactly what this is. All his opinions and criticisms go in here. Its stickied so I can close every singular Cornette thread and just have one localised thing. Its here so I can be the one who controls how much exposure gets. 

This threads pretty easy to avoid. You don't even have to participate in it if you don't want to. 

A Cornette thread shouldn't make posting less worthwhile especially since things have been evenly positive and negative lately.


----------



## .christopher.

Pippen94 said:


> How many podcasts does he do a month or YouTube clips?? That's not individual followers & comes right down once you start dividing by item. You're fooling nobody.
> 
> This whole thing is getting way too much prominence here. A folder in "other wrestling" would be more suitable.
> 
> Posting here is becoming less worthwhile


Please don't get my hopes up with your last line. As Corny would say, you're tickling my taint here in the hope you'd go away for good.


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> Please don't get my hopes up with your last line. As Corny would say, you're tickling my taint here in the hope you'd go away for good.


Shit like this stops right now. Comments like pippens stops now. Stop baiting each other and just discuss Jim's opinions.


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> Shit like this stops right now. Comments like pippens stops now. Stop baiting each other and just discuss Jim's opinions.


I'm not baiting. My comment is serious. These lot need to stay out of the thread instead of derailing it.


----------



## Hitman1987

Firefromthegods said:


> Shit like this stops right now. Comments like pippens stops now. Stop baiting each other and just discuss Jim's opinions.


I appreciate that you have a difficult job to moderate this thread but I do feel that this being a pinned thread is justified and hope you don’t remove it. AEW puts out dynamite every week and Cornette reviews that episode every week so there should be a mega thread for both. It also prevents multiple threads being derailed and it keeps the Cornette discussions together.

Somebody compared this thread to a piece of shit yesterday, which is fine as that’s their opinion. But if you think something’s a piece of shit and you decide to go and purposefully step in that piece of shit, you can’t blame that piece of shit for getting shit on your shoes.


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> I'm not baiting. My comment is serious. These lot need to stay out of the thread instead of derailing it.


I know you are serious. But responding back to him in a snarky manner is going to get snark back. Just ignore him or report it


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> I know you are serious. But responding back to him in a snarky manner is going to get snark back. Just ignore him or report it


I don't report anyone because, really, no one deserves to be banned. However, if you're gonna come into this thread to troll, I'm going to let them know what I think of them.

They'll be back, too, because they won't be able to help themselves knowing that a thread about this "monster" actually gets a lot of attention despite said "monster" being "irrelevant" .


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> How many podcasts does he do a month or YouTube clips?? That's not individual followers & comes right down once you start dividing by item. You're fooling nobody.
> 
> This whole thing is getting way too much prominence here. A folder in "other wrestling" would be more suitable.
> 
> Posting here is becoming less worthwhile


It comes down to about 375k listeners a podcast. Far from awful. Far from irrelevant.


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> I don't report anyone because, really, no one deserves to be banned. However, if you're gonna come into this thread to troll, I'm going to let them know what I think of them.
> 
> They'll be back, too, because they won't be able to help themselves knowing that a thread about this "monster" actually gets a lot of attention despite said "monster" being "irrelevant" .


And derailers will be dealt with. But I don't want the WF version of Russo and Cornette in here.


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> And derailers will be dealt with. But I don't want the WF version of Russo and Cornette in here.


Amazingly, AEW is the one thing Russo and Cornette feel the same way about. When it comes to wrestling, anyway.

Credit to AEW there. They've been so bad that those two - both on the complete opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to wrestling - think the same way about them!


----------



## The Wood

.christopher. said:


> Amazingly, AEW is the one thing Russo and Cornette feel the same way about. When it comes to wrestling, anyway.
> 
> Credit to AEW there. They've been so bad that those two - both on the complete opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to wrestling - think the same way about them!


I think it’s because they don’t make sense (which pisses off Cornette), yet they also aren’t edgy like Russo’s vision of sports entertainment. They’re “safe SEX.”


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> Amazingly, AEW is the one thing Russo and Cornette feel the same way about. When it comes to wrestling, anyway.
> 
> Credit to AEW there. They've been so bad that those two - both on the complete opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to wrestling - think the same way about them!


I don't care what they think as long as you knuckleheads aren't fighting over their opinions


----------



## .christopher.

The Wood said:


> I think it’s because they don’t make sense (which pisses off Cornette), yet they also aren’t edgy like Russo’s vision of sports entertainment. They’re “safe SEX.”


Haha. Excellent!


Firefromthegods said:


> I don't care what they think as long as you knuckleheads aren't fighting over their opinions


I'll fight anyone coming into @BOSS of Bel-Air 's awesome thread to troll.


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> Haha. Excellent!
> 
> I'll fight anyone coming into @BOSS of Bel-Air 's awesome thread to troll.


Fair enough. 

But anyone who comes in to this thread to derail gets both a verbal warning and a strike. If they do not listen its a week. If you retaliate without using the report button or tagging me so I see it you will also get a verbal warning and a strike. Any further retaliation after I've said stop will also get a week 

My rules are clear. If it relates to AEW it is up for discussion. Period. If you don't wish to participate then don't participate. But if you use this thread to further your own agenda of yay aew or boo aew you will be punished


----------



## LongPig666

Hitman1987 said:


> Does anybody in this thread know the total number of people who listen to his podcast?


He has 184k subscribers and averages (over an unspecified time) around 15k to 40k per podcast.


----------



## The Wood

LongPig666 said:


> He has 184k subscribers and averages (over an unspecified time) around 15k to 40k per podcast.


This is a lie. His latest Experience upload to YouTube has 47k views. That’s just _on YouTube._ Never mind the other places people can download fine podcasts from.

This is just blatant misinformation.


----------



## LongPig666

The Wood said:


> This is a lie. His latest Experience upload to YouTube has 47k views. That’s just _on YouTube._


"Experience" is still on his YouTube Channel - which has 184k subscribers in total - and gets around the same listens per episode on his other playlists. This is consistent with his volume of subscribers on YouTube. This is also consistent with other wrestling channels on YouTube; WhatCulture, F4WOnline, WrestleLamia etc etc. Meaning he is NOTHING special. BTE can get up to half a million views btw so Cornette's dated opinions are not important.



The Wood said:


> Never mind the other places people can download fine podcasts from.


You can provide those numbers then so you don't look like an idiot accusing other people on here of "blatant misinformation".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LongPig666 said:


> "Experience" is still on his YouTube Channel - which has 184k subscribers in total - and gets around the same listens per episode on his other playlists. This is consistent with his volume of subscribers on YouTube. This is also consistent with other wrestling channels on YouTube; WhatCulture, F4WOnline, WrestleLamia etc etc. Meaning he is NOTHING special. BTE can get up to half a million views btw so Cornette's dated opinions are not important.
> 
> 
> 
> You can provide those numbers then so you don't look like an idiot accusing other people on here of "blatant misinformation".


*The information was posted by me through a Cornette video with Brian Last, the podcast co-host himself, saying they hit 3 million listeners per month in August. Try paying attention before spreading misinformation.*


----------



## yeahright2

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> I don’t care if he trashes wrestler's political views because they’re public figures but him bringing the Bucks' family up for it was in poor taste.


When did he do that? I must have missed it. But let me just say that Papa Buck is a semi-public person, having appeared on BTE and Jericho cruise.
I´ll give it a listen and judge if I think it was too much.


----------



## yeahright2

LongPig666 said:


> "Experience" is still on his YouTube Channel - which has 184k subscribers in total - and gets around the same listens per episode on his other playlists. This is consistent with his volume of subscribers on YouTube. This is also consistent with other wrestling channels on YouTube; WhatCulture, F4WOnline, WrestleLamia etc etc. Meaning he is NOTHING special. *BTE can get up to half a million views btw* so Cornette's dated opinions are not important.
> 
> 
> 
> You can provide those numbers then so you don't look like an idiot accusing other people on here of "blatant misinformation".


ehmm.. No. over the last year BTE averaged 240K viewers. Half the number you claim.. And that´s including the Brodie tribute episode which got around 600K, but let´s admit, it was a tribute episode, it´s not part of the usual BTE shows. The numbers are publicly visible on youtube -go ahead and do the math.
So the blatant misinformation? You´re guilty of that too..


----------



## LongPig666

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The information was posted by me through a Cornette video with Brian Last, the podcast co-host himself, saying they hit 3 million listeners per month in August. Try paying attention before spreading misinformation.*


Looking at his YouTube channel and the volume of his subscriptions, I find this hard to believe. Did you post a link?



yeahright2 said:


> ehmm.. No. over the last year BTE averaged 240K viewers. Half the number you claim.. *And that´s including the Brodie tribute episode which got around 600K*, but let´s admit, it was a tribute episode, it´s not part of the usual BTE shows. The numbers are publicly visible on youtube -go ahead and do the math.
> So the blatant misinformation? You´re guilty of that too..


I said "up to" not "average". In fact you verified this in your response! 


LOL. That's three people accusing me of misinformation in 40 minutes (even though they are perfectly able to check for themselves) because they can't handle the fact that Cornette is just a standard ordinary wrestling talking head with a very low social media presence. In fact the video he recently did about Jericho & MJF v Varsity Blondes is just a poor second hand view of other wrestling channels prior analysis, but he gets his own thread in the AEW section. WOW.


----------



## yeahright2

LongPig666 said:


> Looking at his YouTube channel and the volume of his subscriptions, I find this hard to believe. Did you post a link?
> 
> 
> 
> I said "up to" not "average". In fact you verified this in your response!
> 
> 
> LOL. That's three people accusing me of misinformation in 40 minutes (even though they are perfectly able to check for themselves) because they can't handle the fact that Cornette is just a standard ordinary wrestling talking head with a very low social media presence. In fact the video he recently did about Jericho & MJF v Varsity Blondes is just a second hand view of other wrestling channels prior analysis, but he gets his own thread in the AEW section. WOW.


Like I *ALSO *said, I don´t count the Brodie tribute among the normal BTE videos. count that one out, and you hit an average of 230K. It has nothing to do with Cornette being a wrestling analytic or whatever you want to call him. It´s about preventing misinformation.. Not one of the BTE videos this last year with the exception of the tribute show got more than 400K
The numbers for his podcast on YOUTUBE ONLY is what you said, but you forgot to mention that it was ONLY youtube numbers. I have no idea where to find the numbers for his podcast, but since it is a podcast, it´s meant to be downloaded or listened to, youtube isn´t the primary source for podcasts, so i´m _guessing _the number of listeners is quite a bit bigger than the 40K you mention.
If you want to present numbers as "facts", then be careful how you word those "facts"

And how does Cornettes video about Jericho/MJF vs Varsity Blondes have anything to do with what you and I are discussing? that´s just a red herring from your side because your back is against the wall.


----------



## One Shed

LongPig666 said:


> Looking at his YouTube channel and the volume of his subscriptions, I find this hard to believe. Did you post a link?
> 
> 
> 
> I said "up to" not "average". In fact you verified this in your response!
> 
> 
> LOL. That's three people accusing me of misinformation in 40 minutes (even though they are perfectly able to check for themselves) because they can't handle the fact that Cornette is just a standard ordinary wrestling talking head with a very low social media presence. In fact the video he recently did about Jericho & MJF v Varsity Blondes is just a poor second hand view of other wrestling channels prior analysis, but he gets his own thread in the AEW section. WOW.


They are accusing you of supplying misinformation, because you are. Man, Cornette really does live in so many people's heads. Pretty impressive for someone who has "not been relevant since 1987" and "has a very low social media presence." Everyone can have their opinions but we need to stop the outright lying on here.

Saying "up to" is such a silly thing to say. Anyone can play this game. RAW had "up to" an 8.4 rating. Dynamite had "up to" 1.4 million people watching. But that does not really tell the whole story, does it? Cornette getting over three million listeners a month is standard now? Most people who listen to him are not listening on YouTube since the full episodes are never posted there. You have to add up all the podcast platform numbers, and while not all are public knowledge, they obviously know how many they get. Both his shows generally trend fairly well on the list of sports podcasts. Not wrestling podcasts, but sports in general. The only other wrestling podcasts that generally do similar numbers long term or better than him are Steve Austin, Bruce Prichard, and Jim Ross (AEW Unrestricted has been doing well too but is still new). He has not been on television much over the past couple decades, but does better numbers than AEW's top star Jericho who has been consistently on TV since the mid 90's. But nah, he is just "standard" and has a "low social media presence." OK, dude.

He gets threads in the AEW section because he is their biggest heel. You can tell from things said and done on the show that a lot of people there listen to every word he says. You know Jericho listens every week. He lives in all their heads. A lot of them want to prove him wrong so they double down on the stupid things they do and then wonder why the ratings take a dive when they do them. It is almost like experts who have 40 years of experience know more than a bunch of first time bookers. Imagine that.


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> Like I *ALSO *said, I don´t count the Brodie tribute among the normal BTE videos. count that one out, and you hit an average of 230K. It has nothing to do with Cornette being a wrestling analytic or whatever you want to call him. It´s about preventing misinformation.. Not one of the BTE videos this last year with the exception of the tribute show got more than 400K
> The numbers for his podcast on YOUTUBE ONLY is what you said, but you forgot to mention that it was ONLY youtube numbers. I have no idea where to find the numbers for his podcast, but since it is a podcast, it´s meant to be downloaded or listened to, youtube isn´t the primary source for podcasts, so i´m _guessing _the number of listeners is quite a bit bigger than the 40K you mention.
> If you want to present numbers as "facts", then be careful how you word those "facts"
> 
> And how does Cornettes video about Jericho/MJF vs Varsity Blondes have anything to do with what you and I are discussing? that´s just a red herring from your side because your back is against the wall.


As I just said too, it is very important to mention the full episodes are not posted to YouTube because YouTube will demonetize videos that have political opinions or other opinions that make SJWs fill their diapers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's funny to me how the Cornette haters keep proving our point by still coming in here with incorrect ad hominem arguments instead of addressing one thing he said in 10 videos. *


----------



## LongPig666

yeahright2 said:


> Like I *ALSO *said, I don´t count the Brodie tribute among the normal BTE videos. count that one out, and you hit an average of 230K.


Why? its a legitimate number!



> It has nothing to do with Cornette being a wrestling analytic or whatever you want to call him.


I would never call Cornette a legitimate wrestling analyst!



> It´s about preventing misinformation..


I haven't posted any information as fact, apart from the number of subscribers on his YouTube Channel, which is FACT. Go see for yourself.



> And how does Cornettes video about Jericho/MJF vs Varsity Blondes have anything to do with what you and I are discussing? that´s just a red herring from your side because your back is against the wall.


It was to point out that he has nothing new or relevant to bring to the table and that's why he is no different to anyone else. I understand that this hurts his silly little zealots.




Two Sheds said:


> They are accusing you of supplying misinformation, because you are.


Again, I posted the number of *YouTube subscribers he has*, go look for yourself. This is not misinformation.



> Man, Cornette really does live in so many people's heads.


No he doesn't. Its because the unemployed has-been has a thread in the AEW section for some idiotic reason. Right up there at the top every time you come in!

If you think I am posting misinformation then post some real evidence to correct me. Not just some angry fan boy opinion.


----------



## One Shed

LongPig666 said:


> Again, I posted the number of *YouTube subscribers he has*, go look for yourself. This is not misinformation.


As already pointed out, you are purposely misrepresenting the whole story. YouTube is not the primary method of consumption for either of his podcasts. It would be like saying "Smackdown had less than 40,000 people watch it in the UK! That is a real number, not misinformation! Go look for yourself!" It is such a silly argument. YouTube is one of many places you can find PART of his content. AGAIN as I already pointed out, the complete episodes ARE NOT on YouTube. How hard is this?



LongPig666 said:


> No he doesn't. Its because the unemployed has-been has a thread in the AEW section for some idiotic reason. Right up there at the top every time you come in!
> 
> If you think I am posting misinformation then post some real evidence to correct me. Not just some angry fan boy opinion.


Hey look, personal attacks! @Firefromthegods you know I never report this stuff, but these guys really need to knock off the ad hominems. There have been way too many free passes for the "defend AEW by any means" types on here lately.

The evidence has been posted. Pointing to a medium that does not even contain the full content produced as some kind of metric IS misinformation.


----------



## Garty

The Wood said:


> Can we start by not listening to you? Still nothing of substance. At least this time you’ve dressed it up with some historical (albeit incorrect) references to make it sound like wisdom. It’s not. It’s hogwash.
> 
> Tastes don’t change as much as you assert they do. That’s marketing talk to try and sell you something you don’t need and don’t want. Presenting old school logic with new wave talents is the Cornette philosophy, and judging by what gets a good reaction re: AEW (Jungle Boy vs. Dax this week), that tickles people just fine.


*How about people stop listening to you?! Sound good Woody? Again, the hypocrisy is strong with this one. You don't "report" users, but you sure like to bring attention to others, when they say a naughty word or two. Look what you replied to Pippen with, *_"Can we start by not listening to you? Still nothing of substance. At least this time you’ve dressed it up with some historical (albeit incorrect) references to make it sound like wisdom. It’s not. It’s hogwash_."* and then you cry-wolf for feeling threatened/belittled/embarrassed/wrong, when those same people shove it right back in your face! I swear, it must be an Aussie thing because the only thing I ever see you do, is you taking offence to any "false" opinion that is not yours and then try to "debunk" their opinions with your own. What goes on in upside-down land? Is that it? Perhaps your equilibrium is off?*



The Wood said:


> Orange Cassidy is not a star. Not even within the bubble of his own universe. He’s no better off than when he first showed up.
> 
> The Bucks didn’t build AEW, ffs. Vince McMahon’s rights fees encouraged a billionaire to snap up Chris Jericho and the most prominent free agents on independent wrestling to internet fans. That created AEW. The Bucks are interchangeable.


*So, AEW is Vince's fault then? That's good to know. Get over yourself, Js.Ct. Tony talked about starting up a new promotion with Cody, The Bucks, ROH and others, over the All In PPV weekend in 2018. Nothing serious, just enough to gauge if it could actually work. After 10,000+ fans showed they wanted something other than WWE, AEW was put into motion and announced their promotion, AEW, January 1st 2019. For you to allege that the only reason AEW was formed was because of lucrative TV deals with WWE is purely asinine. Because WWE got two TV deals, that automatically meant that TV Executives were just handing them out like candy at Halloween?

The Khan family had EVERYTHING to lose, when they decided to take that chance on a start-up wrestling company. However, that gamble paid off and thus far, have done very well for a non-WWE wrestling promotion. Jericho and later Moxley, were big pieces in building the foundation of AEW, from the ground up. By the way, both guys had their contract expire and were free to go anywhere they chose. I would say, that that, is just coincidental circumstance of how they both made their way to AEW, rather than the conspiracy led thought.*


----------



## jroc72191

Pippen94 said:


> Cornette is just one voice & opinion - a particularly biased self serving one at that. I concede he knows a lot about the sport, however knowing about history & learning from it are two different things.
> Far more successful & prominent figures like Verne Gagne, Vince McMahon Snr & Bill Watts all failed to keep up with changes in the business.
> Only one thing is certain about wrestling & that's tastes change & what drew in the past will replaced by something different in the future.
> Be careful listening to somebody who tells you otherwise.



no shit but cornette is the only real famous historian of wrestling that isnt named dame meltzer


----------



## The Wood

LongPig666 said:


> "Experience" is still on his YouTube Channel - which has 184k subscribers in total - and gets around the same listens per episode on his other playlists. This is consistent with his volume of subscribers on YouTube. This is also consistent with other wrestling channels on YouTube; WhatCulture, F4WOnline, WrestleLamia etc etc. Meaning he is NOTHING special. BTE can get up to half a million views btw so Cornette's dated opinions are not important.
> 
> 
> 
> You can provide those numbers then so you don't look like an idiot accusing other people on here of "blatant misinformation".


People have shared the numbers and coupled this with the reasoning that YouTube is not the primary place to source his podcast. To cite that as the total number is dishonest and betrays a massive insecurity and need to discredit.

I think Cornette’s audience probably grows so strongly not only because his content is strong and appeals to lots of fans who dislike the modern stuff, but also because these sorts of attempts at sabotage probably highlight how important he still is. Ironically emough



Garty is All Elite said:


> *How about people stop listening to you?! Sound good Woody? Again, the hypocrisy is strong with this one. You don't "report" users, but you sure like to bring attention to others, when they say a naughty word or two. Look what you replied to Pippen with, *_"Can we start by not listening to you? Still nothing of substance. At least this time you’ve dressed it up with some historical (albeit incorrect) references to make it sound like wisdom. It’s not. It’s hogwash_."* and then you cry-wolf for feeling threatened/belittled/embarrassed/wrong, when those same people shove it right back in your face! I swear, it must be an Aussie thing because the only thing I ever see you do, is you taking offence to any "false" opinion that is not yours and then try to "debunk" their opinions with your own. What goes on in upside-down land? Is that it? Perhaps your equilibrium is off?
> 
> 
> 
> So, AEW is Vince's fault then? That's good to know. Get over yourself, Js.Ct. Tony talked about starting up a new promotion with Cody, The Bucks, ROH and others, over the All In PPV weekend in 2018. Nothing serious, just enough to gauge if it could actually work. After 10,000+ fans showed they wanted something other than WWE, AEW was put into motion and announced their promotion, AEW, January 1st 2019. For you to allege that the only reason AEW was formed was because of lucrative TV deals with WWE is purely asinine. Because WWE got two TV deals, that automatically meant that TV Executives were just handing them out like candy at Halloween?
> 
> The Khan family had EVERYTHING to lose, when they decided to take that chance on a start-up wrestling company. However, that gamble paid off and thus far, have done very well for a non-WWE wrestling promotion. Jericho and later Moxley, were big pieces in building the foundation of AEW, from the ground up. By the way, both guys had their contract expire and were free to go anywhere they chose. I would say, that that, is just coincidental circumstance of how they both made their way to AEW, rather than the conspiracy led thought.*


I wouldn’t stop listening to me. My posts have a lot of nutritional value. And since when do I not report users? I report users all the time if they break the rules. Especially since some amazing posters have been banned yet aggressive lying trolls are allowed to still run rampant. You’ve just gone and made up more shit and put more words in people’s mouths.

It’s on you if you cannot understand that Vince McMahon securing giant TV rights fees for wrestling isn’t a key factor in Shad Khan investing in wrestling. This isn’t happening if AEW had to depend on metrics like attendance or PPV buys. That’s common sense.

No clue what else you’re on about re: Jericho, Moxley and conspiracies. As per usual, it makes no sense. Anything of substance to post re: Cornette? Of course not.


----------



## La Parka

AEW fans: Stop making a new thread every time cornette says something!

also AEW fans: Why have a Jim cornette mega thread in the aew section!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

La Parka said:


> AEW fans: Stop making a new thread every time cornette says something!
> 
> also AEW fans: Why have a Jim cornette mega thread in the aew section!


*Then they keep said thread as the most active in the section, proving why it should exist. You can't make this up.*


----------



## The Wood

La Parka said:


> AEW fans: Stop making a new thread every time cornette says something!
> 
> also AEW fans: Why have a Jim cornette mega thread in the aew section!





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Then they keep said thread as the most active in the section, proving why it should exist. You can't make this up.*


Still not one attempt to actually respond to ANYTHING in the actual videos.


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Then they keep said thread as the most active in the section, proving why it should exist. You can't make this up.*


The massive irony of all this is completely lost on them too.

"Cornette is irrelevant and unemployed!" (Since when does owning your own business make you unemployed?)
"No one listens to him" (repeatedly shown to be hilariously false)
"No one cares about his opinions! He wants 20 minute rest holds!" (Proving they have never watched an angle Cornette was involved in)
"No one should spend any time thinking about him!" (But continue to post paragraphs of nonsense in every thread created about him of course)

RENT. FREE.


----------



## El Hammerstone

La Parka said:


> AEW fans: Stop making a new thread every time cornette says something!
> 
> also AEW fans: Why have a Jim cornette mega thread in the aew section!


AEW fans: If you don't like it, don't watch.

also AEW fans: I don't like all these Jim Cornette threads, so I'm going to go ahead and involve myself in all of them.


----------



## Shock Street

Jim Cornette sure does piss me off. 

_clicks on Jim Cornette quarantine thread_


----------



## Outlaw91

It's funny that no one here seems to comment about Cornette's punctual opinions on AEW, it is just used as an excuse to start endless fights between the ones who hate AEW and the ones who love AEW. There is no real exchange of opinions here.


----------



## yeahright2

Outlaw91 said:


> It's funny that no one here seems to comment about Cornette's punctual opinions on AEW, it is just used as an excuse to start endless fights between the ones who hate AEW and the ones who love AEW. There is no real exchange of opinions here.


Not entirely true. Admittedly, some people here tend to say Cornette is a hack and is irrelevant, to which other users reply. But I for one have actually commented on what he says. I can only hope more people do the same, and we can all have a good debate about the content.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*You can tell Cornette is sick of reviewing Young Bucks matches because he says the same s*** every week and sounds so deflated when describing them 😂. "IS THIS A RERUN? WHY DON'T THEY JUST SHOW RERUNS BRIAN? IT'S THE SAME MATCH EVERY WEEK! THEY'D SAVE A LOT OF MONEY!"*


----------



## Outlaw91

yeahright2 said:


> Not entirely true. Admittedly, some people here tend to say Cornette is a hack and is irrelevant, to which other users reply. But I for one have actually commented on what he says. I can only hope more people do the same, and we can all have a good debate about the content.


I don't think at this point someone who enters this will try to discuss on topic after seeing all the Cornette knows best/Cornette is an old bastard fights. It should be cleaned or started again.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Jim Cornette has his fans and his haters but most wrestling fans have an opinion of him. When things get back to normal and we have fans back in attendance it would be great for AEW and Jim to work something out for an appearance or two. Jim may find a few people annoying in AEW but I don't see any hate for Tony Khan.


----------



## Garty

I'm just picking the first video on your list... the Sting/Darby promo. You want someone to counter-point this piece of shit?! Let's go then, but before I do that, you cannot reply to me with any opinion whatsoever. Why? Well because if he's always right, as his fans always tell the rest of us, then you should have nothing else to comment on, correct? He's already said his "truth" and you've all agreed that he's right so...? Deal?

As usual, the one thing that stood out, again is, _"well back in 1990 I was on the booking committee..."_ and _"I remember back in 1999, 2000..."_ He just cannot let go of the past. It's impossible. Stop comparing the 2020's wrestling to the 1990's wrestling. His "Yes-man" sidekick, although subdued, is just as "old-school" as Cornette is and pretty much agrees with everything he says, so there's no dichotomy between the two opinions, even though it's weakly attempted. The show, as is, is just two disgruntled old guys who love old-school wrestling, but shit on present day wrestling. Why? Not because it's good or bad. It's because it's not what they want, not that they're right. There is no other conclusion to make otherwise.

He may have been right about Sting having only a few outburst moments in a promo, but Cornette totally ignored when he was The Crow character, where he didn't say a thing for about a year. That silence spoke more than any words could have. His Joker character in TNA was "different" (maybe even goofy, but for him, it worked), something else he didn't mention. Seeing as Sting is still The Crow character now in AEW, it would only make sense that he talks very little. Whenever Sting addressed Ric Flair, or the fans of WCW, his words were personal and heart-felt.

As for Darby? Well, there really isn't a lot of history of his work to use as an opinion, so we have to take him as we see him. Yes, he's crazy, risky and sometimes reckless inside and outside of the ring, so he really doesn't need to talk. Would his fans rather see him talking, or fighting in the ring? I think the answer is obvious. Could he be a little more "angry" in his promos, maybe, but then it would seem forced and not believable. He's a small guy with a small voice. I don't know what else Cornette thinks he's going to get out of him in that regard.

Now, the abandoned building/warehouse in which the promo was filmed. The candles lit up around the set, doesn't scream "real" to me either, so the same can be said about Cornette wanting tin cans or glass bottles on shelves to break. Would an abandoned building/warehouse really have those things still standing? No, probably not. The small glass windows Cornette claims are easy to break when he needed them too, those specific windows are called wire glass. That type of glass is made to not break, used as a stronger "barrier" against a direct impact hit and firewall of sorts. Safety glass would probably be the best explanation. You'll find them in schools, apartment stairwells, jails, retail businesses and yes, abandoned buildings/warehouses. The window Darby threw his skateboard at, was already broken enough, so that when he threw it, it did go through, albeit awkwardly. Sting hitting it with the bat just shows you how resistant that type of glass is, not because he couldn't break it, which he ultimately did.

There you have it. And now... SILENCE!!!


----------



## CM Buck

LongPig666 said:


> Why? its a legitimate number!
> 
> 
> 
> I would never call Cornette a legitimate wrestling analyst!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted any information as fact, apart from the number of subscribers on his YouTube Channel, which is FACT. Go see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> It was to point out that he has nothing new or relevant to bring to the table and that's why he is no different to anyone else. I understand that this hurts his silly little zealots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I posted the number of *YouTube subscribers he has*, go look for yourself. This is not misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> No he doesn't. Its because the unemployed has-been has a thread in the AEW section for some idiotic reason. Right up there at the top every time you come in!
> 
> If you think I am posting misinformation then post some real evidence to correct me. Not just some angry fan boy opinion.


Are you trying to piss me off? 

Listen up. I said long ago. If its relevant to aew it will be discussed. Jimmy can't keep aew out of his mouth that's why its being discussed.

If you don't want this thread then tell Jim to stop talking about AEW. 

If he shuts the fuck up about AEW then ill close the thread. But if he continues to give them attention and publicity then this exists.

Now stop attacking people and complaining. If this thread topic doesn't interest you then ignore it


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You can tell Cornette is sick of reviewing Young Bucks matches because he says the same s*** every week and sounds so deflated when describing them 😂. "IS THIS A RERUN? WHY DON'T THEY JUST SHOW RERUNS BRIAN? IT'S THE SAME MATCH EVERY WEEK! THEY'D SAVE A LOT OF MONEY!"*


I feel this myself. I seriously wonder how many times people can see the same flips and think “COOL!”. Surely it must become white noise to people? 



Garty is All Elite said:


> I'm just picking the first video on your list... the Sting/Darby promo. You want someone to counter-point this piece of shit?! Let's go then, but before I do that, you cannot reply to me with any opinion whatsoever. Why? Well because if he's always right, as his fans always tell the rest of us, then you should have nothing else to comment on, correct? He's already said his "truth" and you've all agreed that he's right so...? Deal?
> 
> As usual, the one thing that stood out, again is, _"well back in 1990 I was on the booking committee..."_ and _"I remember back in 1999, 2000..."_ He just cannot let go of the past. It's impossible. Stop comparing the 2020's wrestling to the 1990's wrestling. His "Yes-man" sidekick, although subdued, is just as "old-school" as Cornette is and pretty much agrees with everything he says, so there's no dichotomy between the two opinions, even though it's weakly attempted. The show, as is, is just two disgruntled old guys who love old-school wrestling, but shit on present day wrestling. Why? Not because it's good or bad. It's because it's not what they want, not that they're right. There is no other conclusion to make otherwise.
> 
> He may have been right about Sting having only a few outburst moments in a promo, but Cornette totally ignored when he was The Crow character, where he didn't say a thing for about a year. That silence spoke more than any words could have. His Joker character in TNA was "different" (maybe even goofy, but for him, it worked), something else he didn't mention. Seeing as Sting is still The Crow character now in AEW, it would only make sense that he talks very little. Whenever Sting addressed Ric Flair, or the fans of WCW, his words were personal and heart-felt.
> 
> As for Darby? Well, there really isn't a lot of history of his work to use as an opinion, so we have to take him as we see him. Yes, he's crazy, risky and sometimes reckless inside and outside of the ring, so he really doesn't need to talk. Would his fans rather see him talking, or fighting in the ring? I think the answer is obvious. Could he be a little more "angry" in his promos, maybe, but then it would seem forced and not believable. He's a small guy with a small voice. I don't know what else Cornette thinks he's going to get out of him in that regard.
> 
> Now, the abandoned building/warehouse in which the promo was filmed. The candles lit up around the set, doesn't scream "real" to me either, so the same can be said about Cornette wanting tin cans or glass bottles on shelves to break. Would an abandoned building/warehouse really have those things still standing? No, probably not. The small glass windows Cornette claims are easy to break when he needed them too, those specific windows are called wire glass. That type of glass is made to not break, used as a stronger "barrier" against a direct impact hit and firewall of sorts. Safety glass would probably be the best explanation. You'll find them in schools, apartment stairwells, jails, retail businesses and yes, abandoned buildings/warehouses. The window Darby threw his skateboard at, was already broken enough, so that when he threw it, it did go through, albeit awkwardly. Sting hitting it with the bat just shows you how resistant that type of glass is, not because he couldn't break it, which he ultimately did.
> 
> There you have it. And now... SILENCE!!!


This is a discussion forum. People are allowed to discuss.

There’s nothing wrong with mentioning the past of a 61 year old performer. Especially when they are trying to do the same gimmick they did in the 90’s. How are you supposed to talk about it? Treat him like he’s a new youngster on the block?

Cornette has specifically said several times that the time Sting was the most over was when he didn’t say anything for a year. So you agree with Corny on that point. Cool.

Don’t know what you’re going on about re: the glass. It looked shit on video, that’s the point. Again, you seem to agree with Cornette here.

So basically you agree with Cornette except you don’t like that he actually draws on his experience or the history of the wrestler when talking about them. Neato.


----------



## LongPig666

Firefromthegods said:


> If this thread topic doesn't interest you then ignore it


I can assure you I WON'T be doing that.


----------



## CM Buck

LongPig666 said:


> I can assure you I WON'T be doing that.


Fine. But I am telling you to be respectful


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> Fine. But I am telling you to be respectful


I don’t really care if he’s respectful or not. At least just stop the lying.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> I don’t really care if he’s respectful or not. At least just stop the lying.


The content of this thread is jim Cornettes opinions on aew, arguing about his podcast numbers is topic adjacent at best.

If he thinks jim has 5 followers i really don't give a fuck. Argue the opinions. Anything else is irrelevant. 

Jim and aew only not jim and his podcasts. Just jim and his opinions on aew


----------



## LongPig666

The Wood said:


> I don’t really care if he’s respectful or not. At least just stop the lying.


You just can't stop can you?


----------



## CM Buck

Boys. Videos. Cornettes opinions. On AEW. Do. Not. Discuss. Anything. Else.


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> Boys. Videos. Cornettes opinions. On AEW. Do. Not. Discuss. Anything. Else.


The only “anti-Cornette” guy that’s tried is Garty, and he pretty much agreed with Corny’s points (as best I can tell).


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> The only “anti-Cornette” guy that’s tried is Garty, and he pretty much agreed with Corny’s points (as best I can tell).


And definition of Technician


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> And definition of Technician


I missed that.


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But anyone who comes in to this thread to derail gets both a verbal warning and a strike. If they do not listen its a week. If you retaliate without using the report button or tagging me so I see it you will also get a verbal warning and a strike. Any further retaliation after I've said stop will also get a week
> 
> My rules are clear. If it relates to AEW it is up for discussion. Period. If you don't wish to participate then don't participate. But if you use this thread to further your own agenda of yay aew or boo aew you will be punished


My fate is sealed. A ban is just around the corner.


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> My fate is sealed. A ban is just around the corner.


Not if you just stick to the topic at hand its really not that difficult


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> Not if you just stick to the topic at hand its really not that difficult


I know, but I won't bite my tongue, and I'm fine with the consequences. No ill will towards yourself as you're doing what's right.


----------



## YamchaRocks

He's fun to listen to, but his opinions are outdated. He needs to go with the times and embrace the indy style. It's what modern fans want.


----------



## CM Buck

YamchaRocks said:


> He's fun to listen to, but his opinions are outdated. He needs to go with the times and embrace the indy style. It's what modern fans want.


Any comments on the video themselves?


----------



## yeahright2

Firefromthegods said:


> Boys. Videos. Cornettes opinions. On AEW. Do. Not. Discuss. Anything. Else.


It ain´t stopping until you start kicking people out


----------



## YamchaRocks

Firefromthegods said:


> Any comments on the video themselves?


I think he really overstated, Once again, the supposed negative impact of Luchasaurus and Marko on Jungle Boy. He needs to understand that AEW fans like Marko Stunt and that he is just a wholesome comedy sidekick. 

Also, saying that Dax vs Jungle Boy was the best tv match in AEW history is silly. Young Bucks have way faster and more exciting matches everytime they wrestle. His bias towards "Storytelling" and "psychology" once again blinds him to what draws modern fans in.


----------



## CM Buck

YamchaRocks said:


> I think he really overstated, Once again, the supposed negative impact of Luchasaurus and Marko on Jungle Boy. He needs to understand that AEW fans like Marko Stunt and that he is just a wholesome comedy sidekick.
> 
> Also, saying that Dax vs Jungle Boy was the best tv match in AEW history is silly. Young Bucks have way faster and more exciting matches everytime they wrestle. His bias towards "Storytelling" and "psychology" once again blinds him to what draws modern fans in.


Ok. So you really found jungle boy vs dax boring? Compared to say the main event?


----------



## YamchaRocks

No I didnt find it boring. But It's nowhere near the best match in Dynamite history.


----------



## YamchaRocks

I was way more impressed with even Cody vs Avalon or Cody vs Warhorse from few months ago. Those matches had a faster pace and more cool spots.


----------



## CM Buck

Calling it the best match since its inception is a stretch but in terms of this years list so far it tops everything


----------



## 3venflow

It doesn't surprise me that it was Cornette's favourite as he's very rigid with his opinions of what makes a good match.

Personally, it was my second favourite AEW match this year so far, but close to the top. My top 10 list would be something like:

1. Omega vs. Fenix
2. Jungle Boy vs. Dax
3. Darby vs. Cage
4. Wardlow vs. Hager
5. Archer vs. Kingston
6. PAC vs. Kingston
7. Young Bucks & Good Brothers vs. Dark Order
8. Jericho/MJF vs. PnP vs. Hager/Sammy
9. Serena vs. Tay Conti
10. Fenix vs. Baron Black

Cody vs. Avalon sucked and I love Cody. It was boring jobber getting weak offense against star and made no sense on any level.


----------



## GothicBohemian

While I don't agree with him all of the time I'm subscribed to Cornette's channel and look forward to the uploads. He may favour a different style than I do but his viewpoint is reasonable and informed. I like hearing how an insider from past decades views today's product, what he'd change and what he applauds. He's also hilarious in a grouchy older man way, or at least I get a laugh out of many of the clips.

Why would anyone get upset over the reviews? It's just wrestling and one mans opinions on it.


----------



## Garty

The Wood said:


> I feel this myself. I seriously wonder how many times people can see the same flips and think “COOL!”. Surely it must become white noise to people?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a discussion forum. People are allowed to discuss.
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with mentioning the past of a 61 year old performer. Especially when they are trying to do the same gimmick they did in the 90’s. How are you supposed to talk about it? Treat him like he’s a new youngster on the block?
> 
> Cornette has specifically said several times that the time Sting was the most over was when he didn’t say anything for a year. So you agree with Corny on that point. Cool.
> 
> Don’t know what you’re going on about re: the glass. It looked shit on video, that’s the point. Again, you seem to agree with Cornette here.
> 
> So basically you agree with Cornette except you don’t like that he actually draws on his experience or the history of the wrestler when talking about them. Neato.


Seriously Woody, are you for real or just some kind of programmed spam-bot?! I swear. Hell, I don't know what to think your agenda is anymore. You've been schizophrenic for a few weeks now, which I think, may be due to your lack of "spanners" around here. You definitely have a NPD. I have zero doubts.

Can we call every Brock Lesnar match a replay of a replay too, or can we only talk negative about a match if it's AEW? I just want to know what the rules are. You could essentially say this about every match, with any wrestler. Such a petty comment, but I'm not surprised.

Go ahead, talk all you want. You always do and besides, NOTHING will ever stop you, other than a short ban.

Of course he has to mention Sting's background, but did you actually listen to the audio, or was it the same way you don't watch AEW? Only his "back in my day" comments, were about others "back in the day" cutting promos. I said that. He did make direct comments of Sting's style, but Cornette was comparing them, again, to something from his own past.

If Cornette has talked about Sting's WCW Crow character in some of his older podcasts, I wouldn't know that. I don't listen to him. Have I heard a few soundbites? Yes, of course, I'd be lying if I said I hadn't. However, on this occasion, in this audio, he made no mention of it.

Well, the "glass not breaking" and breaking other crap was about half of this audio clip, so it would only make sense (I guess only to me then) that I would tell you why. Then almost as scripted, you're telling me that's the whole point. Immediately to the negative as always, huh? Whether you agree or disagree with a negative opinion, you're always going to point out the negativity regardless, just because it's AEW.

I already pointed out when I agreed with him, but I also pointed out when I didn't agree with him. Did you not read that? You like to use euphemisms/buzzwords all the time, so here's one of your own... you're rejecting my opinions, while projecting your opinions.

As I said in an earlier post somewhere, "maybe we should stop listening to you". Seems appropriate. All you ever do is argue, deny, discredit and belittle any and all opinions, other than your own and those that agree with you. The only positive comments you make, are made outside of the AEW board. Why is that? Oh, I know... you hate the very existence of AEW as much, or more, than Cornette himself does.

The old-age questions still remain a mystery. Why do you watch AEW? Why are you constantly bitching about everything in AEW? Is this really the "last time" you're going to stop watching AEW?


----------



## Garty

The Wood said:


> The only “anti-Cornette” guy that’s tried is Garty, and he pretty much agreed with Corny’s points (as best I can tell).


----------



## yeahright2

Garty is All Elite said:


> I'm just picking the first video on your list... the Sting/Darby promo. You want someone to counter-point this piece of shit?! Let's go then, but before I do that, you cannot reply to me with any opinion whatsoever. Why? Well because if he's always right, as his fans always tell the rest of us, then you should have nothing else to comment on, correct? He's already said his "truth" and you've all agreed that he's right so...? Deal?
> 
> As usual, the one thing that stood out, again is, _"well back in 1990 I was on the booking committee..."_ and _"I remember back in 1999, 2000..."_ He just cannot let go of the past. It's impossible. Stop comparing the 2020's wrestling to the 1990's wrestling. His "Yes-man" sidekick, although subdued, is just as "old-school" as Cornette is and pretty much agrees with everything he says, so there's no dichotomy between the two opinions, even though it's weakly attempted. The show, as is, is just two disgruntled old guys who love old-school wrestling, but shit on present day wrestling. Why? Not because it's good or bad. It's because it's not what they want, not that they're right. There is no other conclusion to make otherwise.
> 
> He may have been right about Sting having only a few outburst moments in a promo, but Cornette totally ignored when he was The Crow character, where he didn't say a thing for about a year. That silence spoke more than any words could have. His Joker character in TNA was "different" (maybe even goofy, but for him, it worked), something else he didn't mention. Seeing as Sting is still The Crow character now in AEW, it would only make sense that he talks very little. Whenever Sting addressed Ric Flair, or the fans of WCW, his words were personal and heart-felt.
> 
> As for Darby? Well, there really isn't a lot of history of his work to use as an opinion, so we have to take him as we see him. Yes, he's crazy, risky and sometimes reckless inside and outside of the ring, so he really doesn't need to talk. Would his fans rather see him talking, or fighting in the ring? I think the answer is obvious. Could he be a little more "angry" in his promos, maybe, but then it would seem forced and not believable. He's a small guy with a small voice. I don't know what else Cornette thinks he's going to get out of him in that regard.
> 
> Now, the abandoned building/warehouse in which the promo was filmed. The candles lit up around the set, doesn't scream "real" to me either, so the same can be said about Cornette wanting tin cans or glass bottles on shelves to break. Would an abandoned building/warehouse really have those things still standing? No, probably not. The small glass windows Cornette claims are easy to break when he needed them too, those specific windows are called wire glass. That type of glass is made to not break, used as a stronger "barrier" against a direct impact hit and firewall of sorts. Safety glass would probably be the best explanation. You'll find them in schools, apartment stairwells, jails, retail businesses and yes, abandoned buildings/warehouses. The window Darby threw his skateboard at, was already broken enough, so that when he threw it, it did go through, albeit awkwardly. Sting hitting it with the bat just shows you how resistant that type of glass is, not because he couldn't break it, which he ultimately did.
> 
> There you have it. And now... SILENCE!!!


It´s gonna be really difficult to have a debate if we can´t reply, don´t you think? 

You listened to a video, so you gave it a try, kudos for that . You may not like it, but at least you gave it a try .Good example for others 
I don´t think all Cornettes fans think he´s always right -Some might, but there´s also people who think AEW can do nothing wrong.

I´ll argue some of your opinions, even if you told us not to, okay?
1) Regarding Cornette always referencing his past in wrestling.. How´s that different from say, someone like JR? If Corny can´t use his past as a reference point, shouldn´t that go for ALL oldtimers who run a podcast? If it did there wouldn´t be many podcasts about wrestling.

2) I don´t think he ignored Crow Sting who didn´t speak. He just said Sting doesn´t have a good voice for promos. That´s no different from saying Rollins doesn´t have a good voice.- I don´t agree with Cornette here. Sting´s voice is okay. Is he the best promo guy ever? Far from it, but he and his bookers have always known that, so they´ve kept his promos at a minimum or not at all.

3) You make a good point about the windows being made of security glass like they can be in old buildings. I´ll just counter with this: It was a prerecorded segment, why not gimmick the glass so Sting didn´t look silly when it didn´t break? 
The entire segment reminded me of that scene in Police Academy where Mahoney is going undercover as a hoodlum and tries to smash things with a pipe to impress the Scullions.


----------



## CM Buck

@Garty is All Elite whatever disorders he may or may not have is no one's concern but his own. Let's not web md each other please


----------



## Garty

Firefromthegods said:


> @Garty is All Elite whatever disorders he may or may not have is no one's concern but his own. Let's not web md each other please


Oh, I'm not basing anything via WebMD. It's my own personal experiences and a few years of education, that I've used to conclude my overall "diagnosis" (not only today, but many months ago).

Out of respect for your authority and rule, I will tone things down.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

YamchaRocks said:


> I think he really overstated, Once again, the supposed negative impact of Luchasaurus and Marko on Jungle Boy. He needs to understand that AEW fans like Marko Stunt and that he is just a wholesome comedy sidekick.
> 
> Also, saying that Dax vs Jungle Boy was the best tv match in AEW history is silly. Young Bucks have way faster and more exciting matches everytime they wrestle. His bias towards "Storytelling" and "psychology" once again blinds him to what draws modern fans in.


*You're probably too young to understand why storytelling and psychology trumps generic Indy match #500 featuring every Superkick, flip, Spanish Fly, and Canadian Destroyer you've seen, ever. There's a reason wrestling was at its peak when matches lasted an average of 5 minutes. Mainstream fans love wrestling for the male soap opera that it is. The audience will never grow if you're constantly appealing to hardcores who are going to stay regardless of the product quality. I think NXT is a bigger offender than AEW in this regard, but it's a problem across the board.*


----------



## YamchaRocks

The explosion of indy wrestling popularity, and former indy talent dominating WWE proves you wrong.


----------



## YamchaRocks

In his video on Darby and Sting segment Jim used Darby's size to downplay his main event potential. He's probably the only person on the planet who thinks Allin being "a foot shorter and 70 lbs lighter" than Sting is relevant.

He could beat Lesnar and nobody who isn't a size mark would bat an eye.


----------



## One Shed

YamchaRocks said:


> In his video on Darby and Sting segment Jim used Darby's size to downplay his main event potential. He's probably the only person on the planet who thinks Allin being "a foot shorter and 70 lbs lighter" than Sting is relevant.
> 
> He could beat Lesnar and nobody who isn't a size mark would bat an eye.


Obviously biology and physics are relevant. Most of us like Darby, but he should not beat someone like Brock.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Skill and speed are also relevant. Eddie Guerrero was small too but people don't have a problem with him beating giants.


----------



## One Shed

YamchaRocks said:


> Skill and speed are also relevant. Eddie Guerrero was small too but people don't have a problem with him beating giants.


Eddie was still built like an actual wrestler. Presentation and believability matters.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Two Sheds said:


> Eddie was still built like an actual wrestler. Presentation and believability matters.


Darby looks just as intimidating, due to facepaint and a mean look on his face. 

He's also built like an athlete, has muscle definition abs etc. He also is faster and more agile than Eddie, so that adds even more to his believability


----------



## One Shed

YamchaRocks said:


> Darby looks just as intimidating, due to facepaint and a mean look on his face.
> 
> He's also built like an athlete, has muscle definition abs etc. He also is faster and more agile than Eddie, so that adds even more to his believability


Like I said, most of us like Darby. There is plenty of room for a few underdog smaller guys like him and Jungle Boy. Darby throws his entire body into moves making him believable. The problem is there are way too many other tiny dudes who look about as dangerous as your average audience member dressed up as Scooby-Doo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

this thread is the 2nd best thing to happen on this forum

nice one @Firefromthegods


----------



## YamchaRocks

Two Sheds said:


> Like I said, most of us like Darby. There is plenty of room for a few underdog smaller guys like him and Jungle Boy. Darby throws his entire body into moves making him believable. The problem is there are way too many other tiny dudes who look about as dangerous as your average audience member dressed up as Scooby-Doo.


Smaller guys are more relatable to viewers, therefore more engaging to fans. Dangerous looking big guys aren't what draws in modern times, as proven by the success od AEW, NXT and indy wrestling in generał.


----------



## YamchaRocks

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this thread is the 2nd best thing to happen on this forum
> 
> nice one @Firefromthegods


What's the 1st


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

YamchaRocks said:


> What's the 1st


sorry, can’t say - @Two Sheds will say I’m baiting


----------



## One Shed

YamchaRocks said:


> Smaller guys are more relatable to viewers, therefore more engaging to fans. Dangerous looking big guys aren't what draws in modern times, as proven by the success od AEW, NXT and indy wrestling in generał.


That is just hilariously wrong. No one wants to see average or below average people. Do you see pick up games of football being broadcast to millions of people? The whole point of athletics is for larger than life personalities. The lack of that is one of the reasons wrestling is at a low point now.


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sorry, can’t say - @Two Sheds will say I’m baiting


It is just weird to me to see people keep mentioning (in celebratory fashion) that several prolific posters were banned for wrongthink. I can only see it being brought up to get a reaction, but maybe I am missing something?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> It is just weird to me to see people keep mentioning (in celebratory fashion) that several prolific posters were banned for wrongthink. I can only see it being brought up to get a reaction, but maybe I am missing something?


people speak when they are happy about stuff they are happy about

it is what it is 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

YamchaRocks said:


> The explosion of indy wrestling popularity, and former indy talent dominating WWE proves you wrong.


*Wrestling viewership being at an all time low proves you wrong.*



YamchaRocks said:


> Skill and speed are also relevant. Eddie Guerrero was small too but people don't have a problem with him beating giants.


*Eddie literally died due to steroid usage.*


----------



## La Parka

This is one of the best videos on the internet.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Jim Cornette is absolute gold.

I can honestly say Id know about half as much about the industry without having ever watched him. His rants are epic, sometimes mental, sometimes even wrong, but his passion is clear.

Say whatever you want about him, he's been absolute gold to the industry. He never gave up on it, even if his contribution was to shit all over whats happening now. He still helps keep it relevant and I love the guy. Hes also got a voice I could listen to all day! I dont know what it is about him but he can sell you anything. Often his own bullshit views. But IDC, for me Jim Cornette is and always will be wrestling royalty.

Id be more inclined to listen to him if all his vids I saw weren't 3hours long! Just saying! Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Arm Drag! said:


> Jim Cornette is absolute gold.
> 
> I can honestly say Id know about half as much about the industry without having ever watched him. His rants are epic, sometimes mental, sometimes even wrong, but his passion is clear.
> 
> Say whatever you want about him, he's been absolute gold to the industry. He never gave up on it, even if his contribution was to shit all over whats happening now. He still helps keep it relevant and I love the guy. Hes also got a voice I could listen to all day! I dont know what it is about him but he can sell you anything. Often his own bullshit views. But IDC, for me Jim Cornette is and always will be wrestling royalty.
> 
> Id be more inclined to listen to him if all his vids I saw weren't 3hours long! Just saying! Lol


*That's why this thread exists for quick YouTube clips, lol.*


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this thread is the 2nd best thing to happen on this forum
> 
> nice one @Firefromthegods


Sarcasm?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

La Parka said:


> This is one of the best videos on the internet.


Cornette buried Tim Horner so far deep he has to wear his Kendo The Samurai mask when he goes to the Piggly-Wiggly or The General Store in Morristown, Tennessee.

At least Tim had a musical career to fall back on. Wonder if he ever wrote a song about stealing a truck and a fax machine.


----------



## YamchaRocks

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Wrestling viewership being at an all time low proves you wrong.
> 
> 
> Eddie literally died due to steroid usage.*


Viewership is low because the Reigns push ran the fans off for the past 6 years. Besides as a pure wrestling fan, I don't care about ratings. I would much rather have a proper wrestling show featuring capable guys who paid their dues on the indies, rather than the show be infested with AE part timers, even if the former would not draw in casuals. Casuals don't have the ability to identify talent in wrestlers, they just like every bodybuilder Vince pushes, they are easily manipulated. In a way, the absence of casuals is an indicator that the wrestling business is at an all time high quality-wise.

I don't understand what point are you trying to make w/ the second sentence.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Arm Drag! said:


> Say whatever you want about him, he's been absolute gold to the industry. He never gave up on it, even if his contribution was to shit all over whats happening now. He still helps keep it relevant and I love the guy. *Hes also got a voice I could listen to all day! *I dont know what it is about him but he can sell you anything. Often his own bullshit views. But IDC, for me Jim Cornette is and always will be wrestling royalty.


I agree with most of your post but his voice is why I don't listen to him much anymore. It's just kinda whiny and even when he likes something it sounds like he's complaining, it’s just a drag and often sours my mood. I like listening to his opinions about wrestling even if I don't agree with all of em’ but I just wish it was coming out of Brian Last lol.
I like him enough to have a t-shirt, but only watching the segments on things I despise is enough.


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The audience will never grow if you're constantly appealing to hardcores who are going to stay regardless of the product quality. I think NXT is a bigger offender than AEW in this regard, but it's a problem across the board.*


NXT isn't as much like AEW Dark as people make it out to be. They have 2 main issues in that a lot of the stories revolve around, like, wrestling tournaments and the roster turnover because of the nature of the show. (Ala Priest's conflict with Gargano and Ruff will never be resolved). The women's division does it a bit better as when women get called up they usually have done everything (Ripley, recently).


----------



## The Wood

Guys, YamchaRocks is an ironic parody account.  It’s one of the best things on this forum.


----------



## YamchaRocks

There should be a Meltzer review thread, if we are being consistent. If some failed promoter from the past can get a thread, an actual unbiased journalist deserves it too.


The Wood said:


> Guys, YamchaRocks is an ironic parody account.  It’s one of the best things on this forum.


I'm not and I would prefer if people stopped spreading that dishonest lie about me. I am simply a big workrate guy.


----------



## La Parka

YamchaRocks said:


> There should be a Meltzer review thread, if we are being consistent. If some failed promoter from the past can get a thread, an actual unbiased journalist deserves it too.


Well when ya find one, he can get a thread too.


----------



## .christopher.

The Wood said:


> Guys, YamchaRocks is an ironic parody account.  It’s one of the best things on this forum.


This jabroni is giving my boy Yamcha from Dragon Ball a bad name. That's worse than his shit wrestling opinions.


----------



## CM Buck

I would but no really rates meltzer. I've never really seen WON review threads just meltzers ratings. 

There is the Wednesday warfare thread though @YamchaRocks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Sarcasm?


nope - genuine appreciation to have all the Corny stuff in one place


----------



## The Wood

.christopher. said:


> This jabroni is giving my boy Yamcha from Dragon Ball a bad name. That's worse than his shit wrestling opinions.


Hey, I love Yamcha too, but he became a jobber. It’s key to figuring out the YamchaRocks gimmick.

You can also tell by the way he called Meltzer an “unbiased journalist.” There is no reason for that unless you are taking the piss.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

YamchaRocks said:


> Viewership is low because the Reigns push ran the fans off for the past 6 years. Besides as a pure wrestling fan, I don't care about ratings. I would much rather have a proper wrestling show featuring capable guys who paid their dues on the indies, rather than the show be infested with AE part timers, even if the former would not draw in casuals. Casuals don't have the ability to identify talent in wrestlers, they just like every bodybuilder Vince pushes, they are easily manipulated. In a way, the absence of casuals is an indicator that the wrestling business is at an all time high quality-wise.
> 
> I don't understand what point are you trying to make w/ the second sentence.


*Yeah no. Roman's return, along with Sasha's career year boosted Smackdown ratings to numbers they hadn't seen since moving to Fox. RAW and NXT with their generic Indy wrasslin and shit booking were hitting all time lows on a weekly basis because no one wants to see that shit.

You tried to compare skinny Darby to a jacked up, roided up Eddie Guerrero. They don't compare for multiple reasons.*


----------



## .christopher.

The Wood said:


> Hey, I love Yamcha too, but he became a jobber. It’s key to figuring out the YamchaRocks gimmick.
> 
> You can also tell by the way he called Meltzer an “unbiased journalist.” There is no reason for that unless you are taking the piss.


No, you misunderstood. I was agreeing with you. Sorry for the confusion, mate.


----------



## CM Buck

Getting derailed a bit aren't we?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah no. Roman's return, along with Sasha's career year boosted Smackdown ratings to numbers they hadn't seen since moving to Fox. RAW and NXT with their generic Indy wrasslin and shit booking were hitting all time lows on a weekly basis because no one wants to see that shit.*


I don't think the infamous "Indie Wrasslin'" applies here. RAW is just godawful and NXT by nature is something only hardcores would care about. It isn't restricted to the network solely to compete with AEW
I say this because a lot of Reigns and Owens matches are workrate heavy with some indie spots. Same with Sasha and her rematch spam with Mella.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Firefromthegods said:


> Getting derailed a bit aren't we?


My bad. 
I wonder if the wedding segment today will make him give on it like how he refuses to review impact because of wedding storylines


----------



## La Parka

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> My bad.
> I wonder if the wedding segment today will make him give on it like how he refuses to review impact because of wedding storylines


Even AEW wouldn’t stoop so low and have somebody shot durning a wedding


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> Getting derailed a bit aren't we?


*Not at all. His argument against Cornette is that fans want to see generic Indy spotfests with no stories and the ratings for both bad WWE shows (prior to the Rumble) prove that wrong. RAW was actually good this week because it was much more story based.*


----------



## CM Buck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Not at all. His argument against Cornette is that fans want to see generic Indy spotfests with no stories and the ratings for both bad WWE shows (prior to the Rumble) prove that wrong. RAW was actually good this week because it was much more story based.*


Fair enough. Though raw being good is highly debatable


----------



## Klitschko

Firefromthegods said:


> Fair enough. Though raw being good is highly debatable


You know what. I actually heard it was ok from a few people and decided to check out the 30 minutes highlights and Holy shit, no it wasn't. Mcintyre/Edge/Sheamus segment was good and so was Edge/Orton main event. Very 2005ish if that makes sense. But other then that you had a worthless tag team match between Lucha house party and Hurt Business, a worthless womens tag team match for a shot at their tag titles, a short Lashley/Riddle match that ended with a dq, an Xavier/Ali match that was meh and Alexa Bliss being cringe with her character. There was also a good promo from Orton. But yikes, RAW is still the worst show by a mile. Smackdown, Dynamite, NXT, and last RAW if I had to rank them.


----------



## Arm Drag!

Firefromthegods said:


> Getting derailed a bit aren't we?


Whats the point in a forum if we cant talk about wrestling and whatever we want? The thread titles are good starting points for discussion, but good discussions always digress to other areas. 

Why do Mod's on every forum be so uptight and controlling? 

Forums are meant to be bastion's of free speech. That the whole point.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Arm Drag! said:


> Whats the point in a forum if we cant talk about wrestling and whatever we want? The thread titles are good starting points for discussion, but good discussions always digress to other areas.
> 
> Why do Mod's on every forum be so uptight and controlling?
> 
> Forums are meant to be bastion's of free speech. That the whole point.


Threads are usually meant to contain a topic, no? It's not like this is Usenet where it's Wild West completely unmoderated.
I could easily see in depth discussion of WWE giving certain users a heart attack


----------



## Arm Drag!

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Threads are usually meant to contain a topic, no? It's not like this is Usenet where it's Wild West *completely unmoderated.*
> I could easily see in depth discussion of WWE giving certain users a heart attack


Ive never heard of usenet but it sounds great. 

I've never liked the 'I own/run the site, so I can tell you what you can talk about, and where' approach.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Arm Drag! said:


> Ive never heard of usenet but it sounds great.
> 
> I've never liked the 'I own/run the site, so I can tell you what you can talk about, and where' approach.


Usenet is pretty dead nowadays aside from tech stuff, but /asp/ on 4chan is a pretty unmoderated wrestling board. There's a lot of silliness though.
The problem with completely unmoderated things is that spam usually overruns the place and it sometimes becomes a plaza for illegal stuff


----------



## Ger

I learned new things about Reginald here. Not that I ever cared of, but it is funny!


----------



## yeahright2

Does anyone know what Jim´s sidekick does for a living when he´s not doing a podcast with Cornette?


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> Does anyone know what Jim´s sidekick does for a living when he´s not doing a podcast with Cornette?


He does several other podcasts. I believe he has said he worked in the music industry previously.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> He does several other podcasts. I believe he has said he worked in the music industry previously.


And that´s the only thing he does for a living? I want to do podcasts, easiest job in the world


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> And that´s the only thing he does for a living? I want to do podcasts, easiest job in the world


We all want some Rogan money.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> We all want some Rogan money.


I was wondering, because it sounds like he knows a lot of wrestling history, so I would have thought he had worked in the business.. But maybe he´s just extremely good at preparing?


----------



## JerryMark

yeahright2 said:


> Does anyone know what Jim´s sidekick does for a living when he´s not doing a podcast with Cornette?


he worked for sony music in (i believe sony...) his 20s and early 30s and saved and invested enough to retire in his mid 30s. he met jim at a SMW fan gathering when he was like 15 and worked with a northeast promoter they both new.

his podcast network is just his hobby/extra money. it actually has a lot of good shows from casual to super hardcore.


----------



## Pippen94

Two Sheds said:


> He does several other podcasts. I believe he has said he worked in the music industry previously.


John Arezzi worked in music. From my understanding Brian Last was involved in sales & invested his money to point he could retire at 40. 
Appeared on Bixenspan's between the sheets podcast as guest before the two started 605.
Cornette asked him to be co-host.
He has connection to nwa new jersey Indy promotion in late 90's. That company resembled more today's indies than smw


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> I was wondering, because it sounds like he knows a lot of wrestling history, so I would have thought he had worked in the business.. But maybe he´s just extremely good at preparing?





Pippen94 said:


> John Arezzi worked in music. From my understanding Brian Last was involved in sales & invested his money to point he could retire at 40.
> Appeared on Bixenspan's between the sheets podcast as guest before the two started 605.
> Cornette asked him to be co-host.
> He has connection to nwa new jersey Indy promotion in late 90's. That company resembled more today's indies than smw


Yeah I knew he had met Cornette and a few of the others in the business a long time ago, but really did not know details other than he had a background in the music industry.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> I was wondering, because it sounds like he knows a lot of wrestling history, so I would have thought he had worked in the business.. But maybe he´s just extremely good at preparing?


*Some kind of stock broker as far as I know. I remember Cornette mentioning Brian's Wall Street trading in one of his rants like 3 months ago.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't wait for the Corny Awards. Some of these suggestions are hilarious 🤣








*


----------



## yeahright2

"Helen Keller Awards". Cruel, but funny


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Corny's really ticking our taint this week making us wait for our highly anticipated reviews of AEW. I need to know if what I enjoyed watching Wednesday was any good.


----------



## YamchaRocks

These "corny awards" are so cringe and unfunny. He loves to make fun of Omega, Bucks, Janela, yet those guys are better athletes than his favorite guys nobody remembers from territory days.


----------



## One Shed

YamchaRocks said:


> These "corny awards" are so cringe and unfunny. He loves to make fun of Omega, Bucks, Janela, yet those guys are better athletes than his favorite guys nobody remembers from territory days.


Saying Jelly is even a mediocre athlete gives your troll game away. The Bucks would not last 90 seconds in a real fight.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Two Sheds said:


> Saying Jelly is even a mediocre athlete gives your troll game away. The Bucks would not last 90 seconds in a real fight.


Say what you want about his look or whatever, but are you seriously gonna deny that he is very atheltic? He had crazy matches in the indies, many memorable "spotfest" matches, as haters like to put it.

How do you know Bucks wouldn't last 90 seconds in a shoot fight? Got any evidence?


----------



## thorn123

I want to know what jim thought of the beach break main event. If he doesn’t say it was an awesome match he really has no credibility


----------



## CM Buck

DaveRA said:


> I want to know what jim thought of the beach break main event. If he doesn’t say it was an awesome match he really has no credibility


It had Kenny in it. If he praises Kenny he loses a large amount of supporters


----------



## 45banshee

One the all time greatest mash ups


----------



## La Parka

Firefromthegods said:


> It had Kenny in it. If he praises Kenny he loses a large amount of supporters


It also featured a man run head first into the barricade.

Probably not the kind of thing Jim (or most people) would consider good entertainment


----------



## CM Buck

La Parka said:


> It also featured a man run head first into the barricade.
> 
> Probably not the kind of thing Jim (or most people) would consider good entertainment


You mean fenixes suicide dive?


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357768890265264131


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Saying Jelly is even a mediocre athlete gives your troll game away. The Bucks would not last 90 seconds in a real fight.


*I'm surprised he's been able to gimmick post for 8 years. Most don't last 6 months.*


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> It had Kenny in it. If he praises Kenny he loses a large amount of supporters


Nah, he doesn't give a shit.

People used to argue that he'd never praise AEW because of that follower argument. Guess what? He praises them when he thinks they deserve it regardless of who likes it.

Same goes for Kenny. He doesn't criticise him because he wants people to listen. People listen anyway; long before his beef with Omega. He criticises him because he's the personification of what's wrong with wrestling today.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Cornette's great. 

AEW fans love calling any one who criticizes AEW a WWE shill. They can't do that with Cornette.


----------



## One Shed

YamchaRocks said:


> Say what you want about his look or whatever, but are you seriously gonna deny that he is very atheltic? He had crazy matches in the indies, many memorable "spotfest" matches, as haters like to put it.
> 
> How do you know Bucks wouldn't last 90 seconds in a shoot fight? Got any evidence?


He can throw himself off of things, but he sucks as a wrestler and that is, you know, his alleged job.

The Bucks are middle school kids who have exactly zero training on how to actually fight. Therefore, if they actually got into a fight with a grown adult, they would last 90 seconds tops. That is my observation based on the evidence they have shown about themselves.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Two Sheds said:


> He can throw himself off of things, but he sucks as a wrestler and that is, you know, his alleged job.
> 
> The Bucks are middle school kids who have exactly zero training on how to actually fight. Therefore, if they actually got into a fight with a grown adult, they would last 90 seconds tops. That is my observation based on the evidence they have shown about themselves.


He's not a bad wrestler just because people don't understand his ring style. Most fans also have a bias against modern indy style, because they don't like change and want wrestling to be just headlocks like in the 80's. He is a respected name on the indies, and even had an entertaining match with invisible man ffs.

Joey Janela is a well rounded wrestler and doesn't deserve the hate he gets.

Your YB comments sound silly. Jericho beat up Goldberg, Sin Cara beat up Sheamus. It's not about the size of a dog in a fight, it's about the size of a fight in the dog. How can you know they don't know how to fight. They're in amazing physical condition.


----------



## One Shed

YamchaRocks said:


> He's not a bad wrestler just because people don't understand his ring style. Most fans also have a bias against modern indy style, because they don't like change and want wrestling to be just headlocks like in the 80's. He is a respected name on the indies, and even had an entertaining match with invisible man ffs.
> 
> Joey Janela is a well rounded wrestler and doesn't deserve the hate he gets.
> 
> Your YB comments sound silly. Jericho beat up Goldberg, Sin Cara beat up Sheamus. It's not about the size of a dog in a fight, it's about the size of a fight in the dog. How can you know they don't know how to fight. They're in amazing physical condition.


Man this response is just full of cliches, simplifications, and outright lies.

Being a garbage talent is not a ring style. It is a crutch for guys who cannot cut it in the business to fill up a middle school gym somewhere with 20 people by cutting themselves with light tubes or stapling things to each other. It takes zero skill to do these things except it does require less than average brain cells to think they are a good idea.

Janela is physically well rounded though. Dude never skips a buffet.

And holy shit if anyone on here thinks an invisible man actually should be a thing in wrestling. How DUMB do you want things to get exactly? What is the bottom?

And yet another lie that if you do not want constant moves with no selling and no psychology, you somehow want matches with 10 minute rest holds or headlocks. Literally no one has ever said that so stop saying they have. Arguing this line of thought shows me you have no idea what you are talking about.

More cliche nonsense about the Bucks. They are good gymnasts, but they generally suck as wrestlers. Why would I believe two bad actors who look like below average audience members would ever be a threat to anyone? Presentation matters.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Jim is definitely not a fan of Twinkle-Toes or either of the other Technicolor Dreamboats of The Elite.


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> Nah, he doesn't give a shit.
> 
> People used to argue that he'd never praise AEW because of that follower argument. Guess what? He praises them when he thinks they deserve it regardless of who likes it.
> 
> Same goes for Kenny. He doesn't criticise him because he wants people to listen. People listen anyway; long before his beef with Omega. He criticises him because he's the personification of what's wrong with wrestling today.


I know. I was having a laugh. Kinda like how Gordon Ramsay is only an angry old man on TV for a gimmick, hating the bucks and Kenny and garbage like sami Callahan has kinda become a part of himself 

You're not telling me it wouldn't be jarring to wrestling fans to see Jim and Kenny sharing a pint at a pub? That would be some real life kayfabe breaking right there lol


----------



## The Wood

They wouldn’t necessarily be friends, but Cornette would be able to call good work he did good. Corny doesn’t need to like someone to praise their talents. Buzz Sawyer, Shawn Michaels and Austin Aries are examples of that.


----------



## Klitschko

Two Sheds said:


> He can throw himself off of things, but he sucks as a wrestler and that is, you know, his alleged job.
> 
> The Bucks are middle school kids who have exactly zero training on how to actually fight. Therefore, if they actually got into a fight with a grown adult, they would last 90 seconds tops. That is my observation based on the evidence they have shown about themselves.


Not a big fan of the Bucks, but most of the roster has zero training on how to actually fight.


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> Not a big fan of the Bucks, but most of the roster has zero training on how to actually fight.


True enough, and just about anyone could beat up Shawn Michaels in real life, but presentation matters. Like Cornette likes to say "If you come out of the clown car, you are one of the clowns."


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> They wouldn’t necessarily be friends, but Cornette would be able to call good work he did good. Corny doesn’t need to like someone to praise their talents. Buzz Sawyer, Shawn Michaels and Austin Aries are examples of that.


I know. You remember when Braun and Roman were feuding and then pictures came out of them hanging out in public and people lost their minds?

That's the joke I'm making. One of the biggest draws for a Jim is him losing his mind over flippy wrestling or wrestlers being too in on the joke. And the biggest offenders are Kenny and the bucks

And the only praise for Kenny i could foresee this week is Kenny actually wrestled like a heel


----------



## One Shed

Cornette just announced he has purchased a smartphone. This is major news for those who know him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Cornette just announced he has purchased a smartphone. This is major news for those who know him.


*Maybe he'll upgrade to Zoom from Skype next.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Maybe he'll upgrade to Zoom from Skype next.*


He might still be on AOL Messenger somehow even though it finally shut down years ago.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Meltzer will be a guest on the next drive through.

Finally someone who understands modern wrestling will explain to Jim why he's wrong about AEW.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Though the official topic will be Montreal Screwjob episode of dark side of the ring


----------



## The Wood

YamchaRocks said:


> Meltzer will be a guest on the next drive through.
> 
> Finally someone who understands modern wrestling will explain to Jim why he's wrong about AEW.


Um, I don’t know if you’re up to date there, mate.

I haven’t finished this week’s episode, but this has honestly been one of my favourite Experiences so far. The calling out of Meltzer and the review of AEW have been particular standouts for me.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358603841676087297
The woman is channeling her Inner Cornette. Just needed to end it with "bye" instead of "all".


----------



## Not Lying

YamchaRocks said:


> Meltzer will be a guest on the next drive through.
> 
> Finally someone who understands modern wrestling will explain to Jim why he's wrong about AEW.


This is like 2 years old.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358603841676087297
> The woman is channeling her Inner Cornette. Just needed to end it with "bye" instead of "all".


@RapShepard *You gon learn that Itoh isn't one of these generic Joshis!*


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @RapShepard *You gon learn that Itoh isn't one of these generic Joshis!*


Just does nothing for me [emoji2373]


----------



## One Shed

YamchaRocks said:


> Meltzer will be a guest on the next drive through.
> 
> Finally someone who understands modern wrestling will explain to Jim why he's wrong about AEW.


Are you messaging from the past? This was years ago.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The reviews are finally coming in boys! @Two Sheds @BlueEyedDevil @The Wood @yeahright2 










Bonus segment on Dave Meltzer calling out Brian Last:




*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The reviews are finally coming in boys! @Two Sheds @BlueEyedDevil @The Wood @yeahright2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus segment on Dave Meltzer calling out Brian Last:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you sir for your kindness and generosity. Every kernel of Corny has been appreciated.

Jim should rent himself out to sit on peoples' couches to do live running commentary on AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Thank you sir for your kindness and generosity. Every kernel of Corny has been appreciated.
> 
> Jim should rent himself out to sit on peoples' couches to do live running commentary on AEW.


*Enjoy!




*


----------



## JerryMark

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Jim should rent himself out to sit on peoples' couches to do live running commentary on AEW.


brian should help him get on twitch for live commentary.


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The reviews are finally coming in boys! @Two Sheds @BlueEyedDevil @The Wood @yeahright2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus segment on Dave Meltzer calling out Brian Last:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I listened to it between last night and today. I was glad to hear them call out Dave on his nonsense and attacks out of nowhere.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> I listened to it between last night and today. I was glad to hear them call out Dave on his nonsense and attacks out of nowhere.


Dave has helped out people I know, but man is he a real fuckhead about AEW. There is legitimately shit that doesn’t make sense. You can enjoy it — that’s subjective — but to say it is “good” is bad criticism. And he criticises people who make true statements about it.

Just from this week’s Corny reviews: They went from a tag team kidnapping AEW’s equivalent to Hornswoggle — something they should get into more trouble for than cutting something off a dinosaur’s mask. But the irony is that in the next segment we got Joey Janela...who once kidnapped one of the kidnappers. That makes _zero_ sense from a storytelling perspective.

There is stuff that isn’t explained. AEW is _terrible_ at exposition. Some things are only explained on their YouTube shows. Some things just aren’t explained at all. Some things seem to depend on a knowledge of wrestling outside AEW — which makes no sense when you’ve got a show watched by 750k people, which is more than the US citizens who have New Japan World. So how the fuck should they know what a Bullet Club or a KENTA is. You need to explain that shit.

If you want to make some sort of arcane, dense, anime-style impenetrable mess that rewards hardcore fans for absorbing extra lore? That’s fine. It’s an annoying and shitty thing to do with that medium. But you cannot then go and argue that this shit makes sense all the time when it doesn’t.


----------



## Hitman1987

The Wood said:


> Dave has helped out people I know, but man is he a real fuckhead about AEW. There is legitimately shit that doesn’t make sense. You can enjoy it — that’s subjective — but to say it is “good” is bad criticism. And he criticises people who make true statements about it.
> 
> Just from this week’s Corny reviews: They went from a tag team kidnapping AEW’s equivalent to Hornswoggle — something they should get into more trouble for than cutting something off a dinosaur’s mask. But the irony is that in the next segment we got Joey Janela...who once kidnapped one of the kidnappers. That makes _zero_ sense from a storytelling perspective.
> 
> There is stuff that isn’t explained. AEW is _terrible_ at exposition. Some things are only explained on their YouTube shows. Some things just aren’t explained at all. Some things seem to depend on a knowledge of wrestling outside AEW — which makes no sense when you’ve got a show watched by 750k people, which is more than the US citizens who have New Japan World. So how the fuck should they know what a Bullet Club or a KENTA is. You need to explain that shit.
> 
> If you want to make some sort of arcane, dense, anime-style impenetrable mess that rewards hardcore fans for absorbing extra lore? That’s fine. It’s an annoying and shitty thing to do with that medium. But you cannot then go and argue that this shit makes sense all the time when it doesn’t.


If Jon Moxley actually carried the NJPW title around that Kenta attacked him over it may help explain to casuals why it’s happening, he doesn’t though and if he doesn’t care enough to carry it around at all times then why should anybody else care about it. Same can be said of Kenny, if he’s collecting belts then he should carry all the belts at all times, you wouldn’t see Thanos leaving one of the infinity stones at home while he goes and searches for the others. At the moment he’s a double champ but why would anybody care about the AAA title if he cant be bothered to show it off. Surely Callis could just carry it around for him. There doesn’t seem to be an issue with showing the AAA title on AEW as he’s already defended it on dynamite.

I’m also not quite sure why Archer decided to get involved when he’s already feuding with Eddie and B&B and that feud doesn’t seem to be over.

You can’t just chuck shit out there and expect the audience to do the groundwork, it’s AEW’s job to tell the story, not just do the beginning and ending.

They need some writers who can write coherent, week to week television. For example, anybody with any writing ability would know that having sting and Darby doing the same thing week after week would get shit on.


----------



## The Wood

Hitman1987 said:


> If Jon Moxley actually carried the NJPW title around that Kenta attacked him over it may help explain to casuals why it’s happening, he doesn’t though and if he doesn’t care enough to carry it around at all times then why should anybody else care about it. Same can be said of Kenny, if he’s collecting belts then he should carry all the belts at all times, you wouldn’t see Thanos leaving one of the infinity stones at home while he goes and searches for the others. At the moment he’s a double champ but why would anybody care about the AAA title if he cant be bothered to show it off. Surely Callis could just carry it around for him. There doesn’t seem to be an issue with showing the AAA title on AEW as he’s already defended it on dynamite.
> 
> I’m also not quite sure why Archer decided to get involved when he’s already feuding with Eddie and B&B and that feud doesn’t seem to be over.
> 
> You can’t just chuck shit out there and expect the audience to do the groundwork, it’s AEW’s job to tell the story, not just do the beginning and ending.
> 
> They need some writers who can write coherent, week to week television. For example, anybody with any writing ability would know that having sting and Darby doing the same thing week after week would get shit on.


All good points.

Another thing I noticed — they had KENTA give a GTS to Mox too (a shitty one at that). Yes, I know he invented the move. Most wrestling fans who recognise it would know it as CM Punk’s though. Is it really that smart to have a guy show up and hit CM Punk’s move on a guy and make people think “Man, I really wish that was CM Punk...”


----------



## Hitman1987

The Wood said:


> All good points.
> 
> Another thing I noticed — they had KENTA give a GTS to Mox too (a shitty one at that). Yes, I know he invented the move. Most wrestling fans who recognise it would know it as CM Punk’s though. Is it really that smart to have a guy show up and hit CM Punk’s move on a guy and make people think “Man, I really wish that was CM Punk...”


Anybody who knows CM Punk and doesn’t know Kenta will basically think “Hey there’s a little guy with purple hair stealing and botching CM Punk’s move”. That’s when the commentary team has step in and explain that he invented the move and that “other people” stole it. The commentary team are very bad as joining the dots for the audience, Excalibur has the facts but reads them off a sheet like he’s narrating Wikipedia and the other 2 just don’t know enough about the bullet club/GTS connections to relay them in a compelling manner.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yeah, I completely agreed with Cornette's points on Kenta. That was a nice surprise for the hardcore wrestling fan, but for the average family watching AEW on TNT before an NBA game, they don't know who the hell he is or why the run-in was significant. I agree with @Hitman1987 that Kenny needs to carry all of his belts for The Collector gimmick to be properly effective. Moxley should show up tomorrow with the New Japan United States title and cut a promo to hype up his match with Kenta.*


----------



## Pippen94

I wonder if Jim Cornette started his own company to counter aew how quickly would it go out of business??


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> I wonder if Jim Cornette started his own company to counter aew how quickly would it go out of business??


It would draw a lot more than AEW if he had $100 million to play with. SMW only went out of business because TV became paid for instead of money coming in. It’s a completely different environment that AEW currently survives in. Cornette kept OVW and SMW alive on shoestrings (especially relatively) for years and years with common sense booking. Hell, his podcast draws more than Impact Wrestling.

I think you’d be surprise how many talents would jump if Cornette was treating the boys right. From AEW and the WWE. They get contacted by a lot of the boys. Contracts would need to come up with WWE, but do you really think TK is “Vincing” talent that want out of AEW? He’s not going to paint himself in that light.


----------



## The Wood

Hitman1987 said:


> Anybody who knows CM Punk and doesn’t know Kenta will basically think “Hey there’s a little guy with purple hair stealing and botching CM Punk’s move”. That’s when the commentary team has step in and explain that he invented the move and that “other people” stole it. The commentary team are very bad as joining the dots for the audience, Excalibur has the facts but reads them off a sheet like he’s narrating Wikipedia and the other 2 just don’t know enough about the bullet club/GTS connections to relay them in a compelling manner.


The commentators are a huge issue with the presentation of this show. No, they are not as robotic as WWE drones. But they do one of the most annoying things a commentator can do: They sell everything like the moon landing. It’s _insulting_ to people. Tony Shiavone was _despised_ by wrestling fans for years because “This is the greatest night in the history of our sport!”

A commentator’s job is not to act like a hype man or sell everything as HUGE. That’s what some smarks on the internet think. It’s actually to work as a conduit between a home audience and the presentation. If things are not being explained and are being responded to with melting orgasms, it is actually quite alienating and detrimental to the product. JR knows all this, but he stopped giving a shit and is apparently drinking more. He’s WCW Bobby Heenan. 

What you said is perfect. It tells you who KENTA is, why he is here, and why he did what he did. AEW commentators never explain shit.


----------



## Hitman1987

The Wood said:


> The commentators are a huge issue with the presentation of this show. No, they are not as robotic as WWE drones. But they do one of the most annoying things a commentator can do: They sell everything like the moon landing. It’s _insulting_ to people. Tony Shiavone was _despised_ by wrestling fans for years because “This is the greatest night in the history of our sport!”
> 
> A commentator’s job is not to act like a hype man or sell everything as HUGE. That’s what some smarks on the internet think. It’s actually to work as a conduit between a home audience and the presentation. If things are not being explained and are being responded to with melting orgasms, it is actually quite alienating and detrimental to the product. JR knows all this, but he stopped giving a shit and is apparently drinking more. He’s WCW Bobby Heenan.
> 
> What you said is perfect. It tells you who KENTA is, why he is here, and why he did what he did. AEW commentators never explain shit.


That’s why I like it when Callis is on commentary, he brings a sense of professionalism to the show and doesn’t mark out like Excalibur and Schiavone each time somebody hits a tope or a tiger driver 96 .

Callis is passionate about Kenny and wrestling and convinces the audience to share his passion. I think JR is at an age where someday needs to lead him, if you give him something decent to call and somebody decent to lead then he would be a lot better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> The commentators are a huge issue with the presentation of this show. No, they are not as robotic as WWE drones. But they do one of the most annoying things a commentator can do: They sell everything like the moon landing. It’s _insulting_ to people. Tony Shiavone was _despised_ by wrestling fans for years because “This is the greatest night in the history of our sport!”
> 
> A commentator’s job is not to act like a hype man or sell everything as HUGE. That’s what some smarks on the internet think. It’s actually to work as a conduit between a home audience and the presentation. If things are not being explained and are being responded to with melting orgasms, it is actually quite alienating and detrimental to the product. JR knows all this, but he stopped giving a shit and is apparently drinking more. He’s WCW Bobby Heenan.
> 
> What you said is perfect. It tells you who KENTA is, why he is here, and why he did what he did. AEW commentators never explain shit.


*I feel like their biggest problem is underselling. I can ignore them trying to sell the Dark Order as legitimate threats because I know better, but for them to not mention the women's tournament after the Japanese and American bracket reveals is part of the reason no one cares about their women's division. These should actually be treated as groundbreaking announcements, but instead were aired like commercials. 

One of the biggest offenders in this regard was JR talking about a tag team Main Event while Shida was bleeding out from an Abaddon vampiric bite. In the Attitude Era, he would have been screaming for the EMTs and yelling BY GAWD!!!!*


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> Dave has helped out people I know, but man is he a real fuckhead about AEW. There is legitimately shit that doesn’t make sense. You can enjoy it — that’s subjective — but to say it is “good” is bad criticism. And he criticises people who make true statements about it.
> 
> Just from this week’s Corny reviews: They went from a tag team kidnapping AEW’s equivalent to Hornswoggle — something they should get into more trouble for than cutting something off a dinosaur’s mask. But the irony is that in the next segment we got Joey Janela...who once kidnapped one of the kidnappers. That makes _zero_ sense from a storytelling perspective.
> 
> There is stuff that isn’t explained. AEW is _terrible_ at exposition. Some things are only explained on their YouTube shows. Some things just aren’t explained at all. Some things seem to depend on a knowledge of wrestling outside AEW — which makes no sense when you’ve got a show watched by 750k people, which is more than the US citizens who have New Japan World. So how the fuck should they know what a Bullet Club or a KENTA is. You need to explain that shit.
> 
> If you want to make some sort of arcane, dense, anime-style impenetrable mess that rewards hardcore fans for absorbing extra lore? That’s fine. It’s an annoying and shitty thing to do with that medium. But you cannot then go and argue that this shit makes sense all the time when it doesn’t.


Jelly makes zero sense in general.

I keep saying every week that this show has schizophrenic booking and I was so happy when Jim used that specific word last week in describing the show too. It comes across as completely different people booking it, almost like a variety show. "The drama segment is over, now send in the clowns." It annoys me a lot as a wrestling fan. If you try to please everyone, you please no one. I do not want to see a lazy goof pop out of a wedding cake. That is just horrible TV.

I tried to make the point on Wednesday that the very small amount of people not only in the US but...what would be the right word? The West? The Anglosphere? Anyway, yeah, no one outside of Japan has heard of KENTA and most of the people here that have seen him before last saw him jobbing on 205 Live just a couple years ago. Not explaining who people are is a huge issue and assuming people are known is a very bad call. Scott Hall could say in 1996 "You know who I am, but you don't know why I'm here" worked. Some small dude no one knows who is not exactly fluent in English is not going to be able to do the same thing. People need to get out of their bubble thinking something like this is a big deal, Uncle Dave included.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

your hero is going off on twitter today boys

racism and joshi hate abound


----------



## .christopher.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> your hero is going off on twitter today boys
> 
> racism and joshi hate abound


 "Racism" .... No words for your stupidity.

Anyway, we all knew this thread was going to be the best one on the forum, and it's lived up to the billing. Most active thread, too.


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *One of the biggest offenders in this regard was JR talking about a tag team Main Event while Shida was bleeding out from an Abaddon vampiric bite. In the Attitude Era, he would have been screaming for the EMTs and yelling BY GAWD!!!!*


Not for a women´s match. JR has the really old mentality of women in wrestling should be used only as eyecandy.


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> your hero is going off on twitter today boys
> 
> racism and joshi hate abound


I hope he goes off more on the girl who is calling herself the "god of piss" and the "deity of shit." Small children have no place in wrestling, regardless of race or country of origin. The Japanese school girl fetish is a real thing, and should be pointed out as a cultural oddity. Grown men fetishizing adult women dressing as underage girls is not something we should be encouraging or celebrating as a society.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I hope he goes off more on the girl who is calling herself the "god of piss" and the "deity of shit." Small children have no place in wrestling, regardless of race or country of origin. The Japanese school girl fetish is a real thing, and should be pointed out as a cultural oddity. Grown men fetishizing adult women dressing as underage girls is not something we should be encouraging or celebrating as a society.


*Did you snitch to Cornette on Twitter? Lmao

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359106841888849921*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I feel like their biggest problem is underselling. I can ignore them trying to sell the Dark Order as legitimate threats because I know better, but for them to not mention the women's tournament after the Japanese and American bracket reveals is part of the reason no one cares about their women's division. These should actually be treated as groundbreaking announcements, but instead were aired like commercials.
> 
> One of the biggest offenders in this regard was JR talking about a tag team Main Event while Shida was bleeding out from an Abaddon vampiric bite. In the Attitude Era, he would have been screaming for the EMTs and yelling BY GAWD!!!!*


Salient points. They can just never hit that Goldilocks Zone. I don’t know if the tournament can be what you’re saying, honestly. To me it’s just...too much thrown at a viewer without any way to navigate. Would “Japanese Idol in America” work? You’re introducing a bunch of new characters, then immediately writing off half. Then the next half. Then the next half.

If anyone gets over, are is TK going to bring them in? To do...what? I think it’s just hoping something works because it’s happening. And he’s probably paying all these women, haha.

You’re better off finding a woman and building her. But they’re no good ar



Two Sheds said:


> Jelly makes zero sense in general.
> 
> I keep saying every week that this show has schizophrenic booking and I was so happy when Jim used that specific word last week in describing the show too. It comes across as completely different people booking it, almost like a variety show. "The drama segment is over, now send in the clowns." It annoys me a lot as a wrestling fan. If you try to please everyone, you please no one. I do not want to see a lazy goof pop out of a wedding cake. That is just horrible TV.
> 
> I tried to make the point on Wednesday that the very small amount of people not only in the US but...what would be the right word? The West? The Anglosphere? Anyway, yeah, no one outside of Japan has heard of KENTA and most of the people here that have seen him before last saw him jobbing on 205 Live just a couple years ago. Not explaining who people are is a huge issue and assuming people are known is a very bad call. Scott Hall could say in 1996 "You know who I am, but you don't know why I'm here" worked. Some small dude no one knows who is not exactly fluent in English is not going to be able to do the same thing. People need to get out of their bubble thinking something like this is a big deal, Uncle Dave included.


Excellent post. I can’t even add anything. 



Two Sheds said:


> I hope he goes off more on the girl who is calling herself the "god of piss" and the "deity of shit." Small children have no place in wrestling, regardless of race or country of origin. The Japanese school girl fetish is a real thing, and should be pointed out as a cultural oddity. Grown men fetishizing adult women dressing as underage girls is not something we should be encouraging or celebrating as a society.


Fetishism is definitely a thing. Yes, there are cultural differences, but there is a lot that is problematic in Japan. People are kidding themselves if they do not think the school girl outfit and the whole “I’m so dumb, I’m have a dirty mouth” shtick is crafted to be fetishistic. This is as exploitative, if not more, than Sable’s grating “do you want to see me so the _grind_” promos in 1998. It’s worse than the “Diva” branding.

AEW is walking a fine line here, because a few things could come out of it. Scandal among them. It could also attract a fan-base AEW might _think_ they want, but really *don’t*. It could turn off other fans (Joe Average, politically engaged younger fans).And it could also upset TNT long-term. There are definitely stakeholders who do not want to be involved with women dressing as school girls saying “I am the queen of piss” or whatever. It’s not going to _help_ the reputation of wrestling fans or increase advertising revenue, since we don’t have vending machines that sell women’s panties. And I’m not even joking — how does that audience not come off as a midnight sex like type audience?


----------



## GothicBohemian

I don't like the same kind of wrestling Cornette and cohost do. That's obvious to me - the matches they like bore me and the ones they trash are my favourites. That's fine, there's room in the world for all the different opinions. They don't like what they see from AEW. For the most part, I do. Sometimes though, they hit on what bothers me about wrestling in general and AEW specifically. This week, they brought up KENTA and how AEW fans reacted to the implications of his appearance compared to how the average person checking out a wrestling show would. 

Targeting viewers like me while ignoring the average fan is not a good plan. Yes, give me and my kind Japanese wrestling crossovers and high flyers getting all their shit in and obscure indy names that most people have never heard of but explain all this on the show. Expecting casual wrestling fans to understand the reason they're supposed to care about these random-to-them people and events proves a lack of connection with typical viewers. AEW booking and commentary is what you get when wrestling is produced in an insider bubble. It's like an indy promotion playing to the same fifty fans that come to every show. 

At the same time, I also struggle keeping up with what's happening and why on Dynamite because I'm not a casual fan but I'm a casual viewer. One show, max two hours, once a week is what I'll commit to and even that won't be consistant unless I'm impressed. Am I expected to watch Dark online, because that's not going to happen and it's just as unlikely to happen for the casual fan. Do they explain things on Dark, or do AEW fans have to go to Instagram and Twitter to keep up? I, and the casual fans, won't be doing that either. While I'm of the mind that a wrestling show should be about wrestling first, fans (American audiences in particular) also expect character development and logical storyline building. Not every promotion I enjoy does much in those areas but the folks at AEW seem to want to. In that case, they need to do the work. Commentary, backstage segments, video...whatever, do more. I'm not saying they have to go all Lucha Underground, and some weeks they hit a great balance between in ring action and story, but something's missing. It doesn't help that there are too many wrestlers to give them all reasonable air time. They, and their feuds, either get forgotten between appearances or everything is rushed to get them on and then off in a few weeks and someone else rotated back on the show. 

To me, AEW has a split personality issue; it's trying to have NJPW type factions but then adds indy show style insider jokes but wants to present "sports based wrestling" but yet also wants to imitate WWE gimmicks. I suspect this lack of identity comes partly from wrestling talents pitching ideas that worked for them in other settings. I'm an advocate for wrestlers being partners in decision making, and it's a point in AEW's favour, but even I have to admit there needs to be someone in charge to pull all the ideas together into coherent booking with a plan and an AEW brand identity in mind.


----------



## TheDraw

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't like the same kind of wrestling Cornette and cohost do. That's obvious to me - the matches they like bore me and the ones they trash are my favourites. That's fine, there's room in the world for all the different opinions. They don't like what they see from AEW. For the most part, I do. Sometimes though, they hit on what bothers me about wrestling in general and AEW specifically. This week, they brought up KENTA and how AEW fans reacted to the implications of his appearance compared to how the average person checking out a wrestling show would.
> 
> Targeting viewers like me while ignoring the average fan is not a good plan. Yes, give me and my kind Japanese wrestling crossovers and high flyers getting all their shit in and obscure indy names that most people have never heard of but explain all this on the show. Expecting casual wrestling fans to understand the reason they're supposed to care about these random-to-them people and events proves a lack of connection with typical viewers. AEW booking and commentary is what you get when wrestling is produced in an insider bubble. It's like an indy promotion playing to the same fifty fans that come to every show.
> 
> At the same time, I also struggle keeping up with what's happening and why on Dynamite because I'm not a casual fan but I'm a casual viewer. One show, max two hours, once a week is what I'll commit to and even that won't be consistant unless I'm impressed. Am I expected to watch Dark online, because that's not going to happen and it's just as unlikely to happen for the casual fan. Do they explain things on Dark, or do AEW fans have to go to Instagram and Twitter to keep up? I, and the casual fans, won't be doing that either. While I'm of the mind that a wrestling show should be about wrestling first, fans (American audiences in particular) also expect character development and logical storyline building. Not every promotion I enjoy does much in those areas but the folks at AEW seem to want to. In that case, they need to do the work. Commentary, backstage segments, video...whatever, do more. I'm not saying they have to go all Lucha Underground, and some weeks they hit a great balance between in ring action and story, but something's missing. It doesn't help that there are too many wrestlers to give them all reasonable air time. They, and their feuds, either get forgotten between appearances or everything is rushed to get them on and then off in a few weeks and someone else rotated back on the show.
> 
> To me, AEW has a split personality issue; it's trying to have NJPW type factions but then adds indy show style insider jokes but wants to present "sports based wrestling" but yet also wants to imitate WWE gimmicks. I suspect this lack of identity comes partly from wrestling talents pitching ideas that worked for them in other settings. I'm an advocate for wrestlers being partners in decision making, and it's a point in AEW's favour, but even I have to admit there needs to be someone in charge to pull all the ideas together into coherent booking with a plan and an AEW brand identity in mind.


This man gets it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*We're getting a sneak preview of Cornette's women's tournament rant! 😂













*


TheDraw said:


> This man gets it.


*It's actually a woman!*


----------



## The Wood

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't like the same kind of wrestling Cornette and cohost do. That's obvious to me - the matches they like bore me and the ones they trash are my favourites. That's fine, there's room in the world for all the different opinions. They don't like what they see from AEW. For the most part, I do. Sometimes though, they hit on what bothers me about wrestling in general and AEW specifically. This week, they brought up KENTA and how AEW fans reacted to the implications of his appearance compared to how the average person checking out a wrestling show would.
> 
> Targeting viewers like me while ignoring the average fan is not a good plan. Yes, give me and my kind Japanese wrestling crossovers and high flyers getting all their shit in and obscure indy names that most people have never heard of but explain all this on the show. Expecting casual wrestling fans to understand the reason they're supposed to care about these random-to-them people and events proves a lack of connection with typical viewers. AEW booking and commentary is what you get when wrestling is produced in an insider bubble. It's like an indy promotion playing to the same fifty fans that come to every show.
> 
> At the same time, I also struggle keeping up with what's happening and why on Dynamite because I'm not a casual fan but I'm a casual viewer. One show, max two hours, once a week is what I'll commit to and even that won't be consistant unless I'm impressed. Am I expected to watch Dark online, because that's not going to happen and it's just as unlikely to happen for the casual fan. Do they explain things on Dark, or do AEW fans have to go to Instagram and Twitter to keep up? I, and the casual fans, won't be doing that either. While I'm of the mind that a wrestling show should be about wrestling first, fans (American audiences in particular) also expect character development and logical storyline building. Not every promotion I enjoy does much in those areas but the folks at AEW seem to want to. In that case, they need to do the work. Commentary, backstage segments, video...whatever, do more. I'm not saying they have to go all Lucha Underground, and some weeks they hit a great balance between in ring action and story, but something's missing. It doesn't help that there are too many wrestlers to give them all reasonable air time. They, and their feuds, either get forgotten between appearances or everything is rushed to get them on and then off in a few weeks and someone else rotated back on the show.
> 
> To me, AEW has a split personality issue; it's trying to have NJPW type factions but then adds indy show style insider jokes but wants to present "sports based wrestling" but yet also wants to imitate WWE gimmicks. I suspect this lack of identity comes partly from wrestling talents pitching ideas that worked for them in other settings. I'm an advocate for wrestlers being partners in decision making, and it's a point in AEW's favour, but even I have to admit there needs to be someone in charge to pull all the ideas together into coherent booking with a plan and an AEW brand identity in mind.


Great post. Good wrestling can be acquired taste. You’ll come around. I used to find Bret Hart boring. 

Perfect reasoning. I mean, you can simply crunch the numbers to back up your points. New Japan has, what? 200k subscribers worldwide? I’m not sure about their Japanese TV deals, but when you’ve got 800k people in the US watching, it is IMPOSSIBLE that they’ve all seen KENTA in New Japan. They just don’t know this story.

WWE has done this too. They’ll call up people from NXT, which has fewer viewers than Raw or SmackDown, and act like everyone should know who that person is. They seem to be getting better with it now, but you are just statistically going to have people that have NEVER seen that act before. EVER.

I was thinking about this the other day. I’m no longer a WWE completionist, but Shinsuke Nakamura has never been on Raw as an official roster member. Has he ever wrestled there? The only thing I can think of would be some Survivor Series angles with SmackDown invading. But not everybody who watches Raw watches SmackDown. It use to be the most viewed show. I don’t think that Raw and SmackDown audience completely overlaps even now with SmackDown on FOX. And we know from the numbers that there is just no way that everybody who watches Raw watches PPV/Network specials. So the point is this:

There are WWE fans who watch Raw that have probably NEVER seen Shinsuke Nakamura wrestle start-to-finish. Ever. He’s been signed for five years now. That just seems kind of surreal to me. But that’s just how you can get yourself into a bubble.

I’ve had AEW fans try to convince me that AEW is the “hot” thing. And while it’s new and fresh to them, I ask them how it could possibly be hotter than a show that triples its rating? It’s just not mathematically possible. But you’ll still get fans that act like even half-way watching the WWE makes you some kind of out of touch loser, and that AEW is actually the more popular show. And this isn’t a knock as in “AEW sucks and you suck if you enjoy it.” If you enjoy it, fine. But you cannot reasonably argue that it is the more popular promotion by ANY metric. Yet people will, instead of arguing that it is good/they enjoy it/whatever, and it’s complete “in the bubble” thinking.

This comes up specifically with Cornette too. There are people who will argue that he critiques AEW for listeners and popularity. If he was going to critique for hits based on visibility, why would he not focus on the WWE, which has a global reach of several times a million people over? And if AEW is so brilliant and beloved, why make an enemy of it for positive attention? That line of thinking makes ZERO sense, but you will have AEW fans who swear black and blue that Corny is hitching some sort of wagon to AEW.


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> It would draw a lot more than AEW if he had $100 million to play with. SMW only went out of business because TV became paid for instead of money coming in. It’s a completely different environment that AEW currently survives in. Cornette kept OVW and SMW alive on shoestrings (especially relatively) for years and years with common sense booking. Hell, his podcast draws more than Impact Wrestling.
> 
> I think you’d be surprise how many talents would jump if Cornette was treating the boys right. From AEW and the WWE. They get contacted by a lot of the boys. Contracts would need to come up with WWE, but do you really think TK is “Vincing” talent that want out of AEW? He’s not going to paint himself in that light.


I could see that happen. Plus the talent that jumps always has a warm holster for their penis with Cornette's wife.


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> I could see that happen. Plus the talent that jumps always has a warm holster for their penis with Cornette's wife.


Same with their wives and girlfriends with Jim. That is how swinging works.


----------



## Klitschko

Two Sheds said:


> Same with their wives and girlfriends with Jim. That is how swinging works.


Damn it @Two Sheds i was making a not so smart joke lol.


----------



## CM Buck

Sheds is very Defensive of jimmy's right to have pork on his fork


----------



## One Shed

Firefromthegods said:


> Sheds is very Defensive of jimmy's right to have pork on his fork


I just hate liars. Calling him a cuck is just factually wrong. If two adults agree on how to live their lives, it does not affect anyone else.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Not for a women´s match. JR has the really old mentality of women in wrestling should be used only as eyecandy.


*Well, because Sable and Jacqueline were pulling their tits out instead of joining The Brood in their blood baths.*


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> I just hate liars. Calling him a cuck is just factually wrong. If two adults agree on how to live their lives, it does not affect anyone else.


Yeah, and people are really shitty about it. Not so much Klit, but just those idiots that focus on that and clearly don’t have anything else good to say.

It’s come up on Twitter because Corny pointed out Omega is hiring based on his fetishes. Someone said “I’m not sure someone who likes his wife getting fucked by other men should kink-shame anyone” or something (not verbatim).

Sigh. Before someone tries to jump on that in here: There’s a difference between having a fetish and presenting that fetish on TV. Hiring people based on that fetish is potentially problematic too (in many lines of work).

I think people focus on the fetishistic point too literally too. I don’t know whether Omega is actually into that shit or not. But the grander point is that it is clearly supposed to be fetishistic. There are people who will not understand the difference there, and it’s probably not worth getting into a long conversation about until next week when Corny responds to the people missing the entire fucking point.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> Yeah, and people are really shitty about it. Not so much Klit, but just those idiots that focus on that and clearly don’t have anything else good to say.
> 
> It’s come up on Twitter because Corny pointed out Omega is hiring based on his fetishes. Someone said “I’m not sure someone who likes his wife getting fucked by other men should kink-shame anyone” or something (not verbatim).
> 
> Sigh. Before someone tries to jump on that in here: There’s a difference between having a fetish and presenting that fetish on TV. Hiring people based on that fetish is potentially problematic too (in many lines of work).
> 
> I think people focus on the fetishistic point too literally too. I don’t know whether Omega is actually into that shit or not. But the grander point is that it is clearly supposed to be fetishistic. There are people who will not understand the difference there, and it’s probably not worth getting into a long conversation about until next week when Corny responds to the people missing the entire fucking point.


The difference for me as well is if your fetish is attraction to underage girls and you go about satisfying that fetish by getting of age women to dress like girls so you can mentally satisfy it, it is damn weird and is crossing a line. I have been to Japan several times and was quite amazed by some of the things I saw there (obviously it was a very tiny minority that was into that). Anime porn is just too weird for me to understand too. Putting something like a school girl fetish on TV in the US/West is going to be bad for sponsors long term, especially in an era where due process seems to be nonexistent. Some tiny Japanese girl is going to accuse Kenny of locking her in his Pokeball dungeon and it will be all over.


----------



## Klitschko

This is just my own personal belief and I apologize if I insult anyone here. I dont use the word cuck really, but if you're fine with someone fucking your wife then you're a pussy. It doesnt matter that you get to fuck other women as well. Maybe it's from where I grew up and the values that I was brought up with, but I could never imagine being a swinger. Too much pride and couldn't look my wife in the eyes the next day. If your marriage is so shitty that you two have to fuck other people just to get through it, then get a divorce. But thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> This is just my own personal belief and I apologize if I insult anyone here. I dont use the word cuck really, but if you're fine with someone fucking your wife then you're a pussy. It doesnt matter that you get to fuck other women as well. Maybe it's from where I grew up and the values that I was brought up with, but I could never imagine being a swinger. Too much pride and couldn't look my wife in the eyes the next day. If your marriage is so shitty that you two have to fuck other people just to get through it, then get a divorce. But thats just my personal opinion.


I get it, and it is a cultural/society thing. I also would not want any other male to touch my wife. But I understand that my way of approaching relationships is not the only way. Especially when dating casually, you could be in multiple relationships to various degrees of seriousness at the same time. Now I understand some people are 100% monogamous and that is perfectly fine, but as long as all parties are involved and communicating, then I have no problem with polyamory.

I would say if you are married for 10/20 years and all of a sudden one party wants to experiment, some red flags should go up. But if you go into a relationship with someone and you both want to be open, that is completely fine. I do not believe humans are entirely monogamous evolutionarily; chimpanzees certainly are not.

I think we put way too much emphasis on sex, especially in America. I honestly believe most people here would be more understanding if their spouse came home and said "well, I had to kill that guy today" than "well, I had to sleep with that guy today." It is a weird thing to me psychologically and I would like to study it more.


----------



## Klitschko

Good post @Two Sheds. Shit, you nailed it. Especially the last part lol.


----------



## Pippen94

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *We're getting a sneak preview of Cornette's women's tournament rant! 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a woman!*


You provide an invaluable service of linking YouTube clips which anybody who cares could find themself. 
Those clips have comment sections as well.


----------



## Pippen94

Two Sheds said:


> I get it, and it is a cultural/society thing. I also would not want any other male to touch my wife. But I understand that my way of approaching relationships is not the only way. Especially when dating casually, you could be in multiple relationships to various degrees of seriousness at the same time. Now I understand some people are 100% monogamous and that is perfectly fine, but as long as all parties are involved and communicating, then I have no problem with polyamory.
> 
> I would say if you are married for 10/20 years and all of a sudden one party wants to experiment, some red flags should go up. But if you go into a relationship with someone and you both want to be open, that is completely fine. I do not believe humans are entirely monogamous evolutionarily; chimpanzees certainly are not.
> 
> I think we put way too much emphasis on sex, especially in America. I honestly believe most people here would be more understanding if their spouse came home and said "well, I had to kill that guy today" than "well, I had to sleep with that guy today." It is a weird thing to me psychologically and I would like to study it more.


Issue with Cornette was not his preferences...


Wrestlers Shed Light on Industry’s Toxic Culture With #SpeakingOut | Sports Illustrated


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> Issue with Cornette was not his preferences...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette & Wife Accused Of Predatory Behavior
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette and his wife are now subject to accusations of misconduct, and it has nothing to do with anything Cornette said. An indie wrestler using the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Oh look, someone violating the posted site rules.

@Firefromthegods, this violation is clear:

"If you post wrestling news, post where you got the info. A direct link to the article would be even better. Wikipedia is the least reliable source of wrestling news. Any thread based on Wikipedia info will be closed. Also, do not use Bleacher Report, Wrestling News World, Wrestlezone, Wrestling News Source, dailywrestlingnews, nodq, Ringsidenews and Wrestling Cafe as news sources."


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> The difference for me as well is if your fetish is attraction to underage girls and you go about satisfying that fetish by getting of age women to dress like girls so you can mentally satisfy it, it is damn weird and is crossing a line. I have been to Japan several times and was quite amazed by some of the things I saw there (obviously it was a very tiny minority that was into that). Anime porn is just too weird for me to understand too. Putting something like a school girl fetish on TV in the US/West is going to be bad for sponsors long term, especially in an era where due process seems to be nonexistent. Some tiny Japanese girl is going to accuse Kenny of locking her in his Pokeball dungeon and it will be all over.


Shit man, I’m glad you said it. I was wondering if I was crossing a line by saying something, but to me infantilisation for sexual gratification is just...to say I “don’t get it” would be an understatement. I can relate to that jarring experience about what it’s like when you go to Japan and you’re confronted with some of the stuff they market. I don’t think it’s a great look for a Western company to get wholeheartedly on board with that giant “cultural” difference either. It’s just something that stands to become recognised as too problematic at some point.

As I’ve said either in here or elsewhere — it’s not going to _help_ the reputation of wrestling fans at all.



Klitschko said:


> This is just my own personal belief and I apologize if I insult anyone here. I dont use the word cuck really, but if you're fine with someone fucking your wife then you're a pussy. It doesnt matter that you get to fuck other women as well. Maybe it's from where I grew up and the values that I was brought up with, but I could never imagine being a swinger. Too much pride and couldn't look my wife in the eyes the next day. If your marriage is so shitty that you two have to fuck other people just to get through it, then get a divorce. But thats just my personal opinion.


That’s fine, and Two Sheds addressed this better than I will, but that’s you. I mean, you don’t have to understand it or be into it, and that’s your wiring/decision to whatever extent it is which. But that doesn’t mean it doesn’t make sense to others.

I’ve got friends who are in open marriages and it has made them happier — as individuals, a couple (or couples) and even parents. But I also have friends who have tried it and HATE it. Different strokes for different folks.

I’d just encourage you to think of it as something wrong for you, and not just simply as something...wrong. Because there are some amazingly confident and friendly people out there you might miss out on friendships with because you get stuck thinking about how much you wouldn’t like it.

If you don’t buy them as confident, imagine how much energy it must take fucking new people all the time. Yeesh. That’s a lot of “This is me” that a lot of people often get shy about.

I’ve always found it weird how sex is so combative — at least in US and Australian culture (from my understanding at least). There’s almost this “battle” for it. Maybe that kind of social structure is why you think of men who don’t want to participate in that as “pussies,” as opposed to just being differently wired or whatever? I dunno. I’m an old man in my 30’s now, so I admire anyone with the energy for orgies.


----------



## The Wood

The Cornette accusation stuff has been addressed. There was no meat to them. Even Meltzer came out and said that. There are theories behind why they were spread by certain individuals, but that’s neither here nor there.

The accusers don’t even say what the articles say they’re going to say. One said that they got a push DESPITE nothing ever happening. This was outside the period where Cornette was even a part-owner of OVW. So the man who had no power, made an offer in someone’s head (he essentially said that he only took it that way because he “heard stories” — nothing was explicitly expressed to him), and there was no detriment to his career. The story from one of them literally boils down to “I assumed Cornette and his wife were into me. I didn’t have sex with them. Nothing happened.”

Pippen, you need to stop spreading this shit. It’s totally malicious and an empty attempt to discredit someone because their opinion isn’t liked.


----------



## Klitschko

Good post @The Wood. And yea, of course I wouldn't miss out on friendships with people because of that. Thats just my opinion on the matter and I realize that its just the way I have been brought up. traditional family style if you will. If other people want to do it then go for it. I just could never imagine myself doing that, but everyone is different.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> Shit man, I’m glad you said it. I was wondering if I was crossing a line by saying something, but to me infantilisation for sexual gratification is just...to say I “don’t get it” would be an understatement. I can relate to that jarring experience about what it’s like when you go to Japan and you’re confronted with some of the stuff they market. I don’t think it’s a great look for a Western company to get wholeheartedly on board with that giant “cultural” difference either. It’s just something that stands to become recognised as too problematic at some point.
> 
> As I’ve said either in here or elsewhere — it’s not going to _help_ the reputation of wrestling fans at all.


It is really amazing to see people on here defend this stuff, and bringing race into it when it has nothing to do with it. There is a weird cultural thing here. I do not want this to be true, but I easily see a huge scandal happening with the schoolgirl stuff in AEW. Who wants/needs that heat? Apparently Kenny is that out of touch with western thinking.


----------



## qntntgood

Holy shit,thing have really gotten personal with cornette and meltzer over aew.cornette is now calling meltzer,a cancer to pro wrestling.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> It is really amazing to see people on here defend this stuff, and bringing race into it when it has nothing to do with it. There is a weird cultural thing here. I do not want this to be true, but I easily see a huge scandal happening with the schoolgirl stuff in AEW. Who wants/needs that heat? Apparently Kenny is that out of touch with western thinking.


Wrestling can be really problematic at its core. Loads of men have been broken into the business really young. That’s no good in itself. But I looked up Maki Itoh:

She wrestled her first match when she was 18. Okay. Of age. But she was obviously in training school before then. For how long? And she had been a pop-star before that.

It’s taking children and giving them a lot of fame and exposure very young, and both those industries can be...hazardous for young people. Look at the scandals that came out of the British scene because the girls were so young. These girls in Japan aren’t only young, but some of them are told to keep playing young. It’s just...very problematic.

There was that young wrestler, Hana Kimura, who killed herself. Just 22. Online bullying gets blamed, and that might have been all it was. But who knows what other stressors, anxieties and neuroses are developed in such a superficial business that starts girls off when they are still girls. And then often sexualises them as women playing girls.

It’s just something that I can also see blowing up. At some point. It certainly isn’t as “progressive” as a lot of people on the internet would like to pretend.


----------



## The Wood

qntntgood said:


> Holy shit,thing have really gotten personal with cornette and meltzer over aew.cornette is now calling meltzer,a cancer to pro wrestling.


I don’t disagree with Cornette. It feels awful to say, because Dave clearly loves wrestling, but his influence towards the modern style — both in terms of the spotfests and how that affects booking — are really leading to wrestling becoming more and more niche.

Dave loved those last 30 minutes, but a lot of people would have switched off on that style of match and been absolutely whiffed on the ending. It was for Dave. And he praises it as objectively good. Which it isn’t. Dave likes it, but we had that great post explain how it didn’t make sense to them and it makes AEW way too hard to get into — which is the point Dave was replying to of Brian’s.

Meltzer is just wrong here.


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> You provide an invaluable service of linking YouTube clips which anybody who cares could find themself.
> Those clips have comment sections as well.


Alright already. This thread is literally for his fucking YouTube clips. I've told you the purpose of this thread once already. Cornette mentions aew it goes in here. That should have been enough of an explanation for you. 

The minute he Jim Cornette says his done reviewing or talking about aew is the minute I kill this thread. 

If it doesn't interest you then don't click on the thread. But if your only purpose in this thread is to make snide comments about its existence I'll reach out to @Chrome Or @Brock and get them to ban you from this thread.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> It’s come up on Twitter because Corny pointed out Omega is hiring based on his fetishes. Someone said “I’m not sure someone who likes his wife getting fucked by other men should kink-shame anyone” or something (not verbatim).


Except theres no proof that omegas doing that. Japanese women are generally considered better wrestlers then their american counterparts. Besides, Cornette's the last person to be spreading rumors about using ones power in wrestling to satisfy their sexual desires given the allegations against him.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Two Sheds said:


> I just hate liars. Calling him a cuck is just factually wrong. If two adults agree on how to live their lives, it does not affect anyone else.


A *cuckold* is the husband of an adulterous wife 

So exactly wheres the lie? If he's swinging, he's still a cuck


----------



## Pippen94

Firefromthegods said:


> Alright already. This thread is literally for his fucking YouTube clips. I've told you the purpose of this thread once already. Cornette mentions aew it goes in here. That should have been enough of an explanation for you.
> 
> The minute he Jim Cornette says his done reviewing or talking about aew is the minute I kill this thread.
> 
> If it doesn't interest you then don't click on the thread. But if your only purpose in this thread is to make snide comments about its existence I'll reach out to @Chrome Or @Brock and get them to ban you from this thread.





Firefromthegods said:


> Alright already. This thread is literally for his fucking YouTube clips. I've told you the purpose of this thread once already. Cornette mentions aew it goes in here. That should have been enough of an explanation for you.
> 
> The minute he Jim Cornette says his done reviewing or talking about aew is the minute I kill this thread.
> 
> If it doesn't interest you then don't click on the thread. But if your only purpose in this thread is to make snide comments about its existence I'll reach out to @Chrome Or @Brock and get them to ban you from this thread.


I don't mind to be banned from this topic but to be fair there are a number of ppl here who've admitted to not watching aew yet spam topics in section with negative one liners


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> I don't mind to be banned from this topic but to be fair there are a number of ppl here who've admitted to not watching aew yet spam topics in section with negative one liners


If you mean 316 I've told him to contribute or fuck off out of the section. And it looks like he took heed of my word. Because his latest thread actually stayed open because it was constructive 

If you've seen those smartass bad faith one liners please flag them and bring them to my attention so I can give them the contribute constructively or fuck off out of the section warning as well. 

I just don't see why this thread is such an affront to you. It localizes the "Cornette virus" there hasn't been a Cornette thread made in over a week since I made this a thing. Its relevant to aew. Cornette talking about them gives aew publicity. 

Why come in here if you hate it? I only come in here after a segment I hated happened like the wedding or I want to see what the old coot thought about the main event last week something I enjoyed. I'll probably come in here again this week (if I'm not forced to) if the Cody tag match turns out the way I suspect it too.

Im the mod. I have to keep an eye on controversial topics. You have the freedom to avoid it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> If you mean 316 I've told him to contribute or fuck off out of the section. And it looks like he took heed of my word. Because his latest thread actually stayed open because it was constructive
> 
> If you've seen those smartass bad faith one liners please flag them and bring them to my attention so I can give them the contribute constructively or fuck off out of the section warning as well.
> 
> I just don't see why this thread is such an affront to you. It localizes the "Cornette virus" there hasn't been a Cornette thread made in over a week since I made this a thing. Its relevant to aew. Cornette talking about them gives aew publicity.
> 
> Why come in here if you hate it? I only come in here after a segment I hated happened like the wedding or I want to see what the old coot thought about the main event last week something I enjoyed. I'll probably come in here again this week (if I'm not forced to) if the Cody tag match turns out the way I suspect it too.
> 
> Im the mod. I have to keep an eye on controversial topics. You have the freedom to avoid it


*Jade vs Cody isn't happening til March 3rd btw.*


----------



## Klitschko

Firefromthegods said:


> Alright already. This thread is literally for his fucking YouTube clips. I've told you the purpose of this thread once already. Cornette mentions aew it goes in here. That should have been enough of an explanation for you.
> 
> The minute he Jim Cornette says his done reviewing or talking about aew is the minute I kill this thread.
> 
> If it doesn't interest you then don't click on the thread. But if your only purpose in this thread is to make snide comments about its existence I'll reach out to @Chrome Or @Brock and get them to ban you from this thread.





Pippen94 said:


> Envy goes hand in hand with criticism


There is your answer as to why Pippen comes into this thread in his own words brother. He is jealous of Cornette. Thats why he keeps coming back here and shitting on him and his fans.

Anyways, let's all move back on topic now lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole podcast is up now:




*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> I just hate liars. Calling him a cuck is just factually wrong. If two adults agree on how to live their lives, it does not affect anyone else.


well, the accusations was that he cajoled young boys to fuck his wife while he watched in exchange for spots on the card or elevation up the card

little different from swinging / one is a fine afternoon if you're into that sort of shit.... the other is a sex crime

important difference to make I guess


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, the accusations was that he cajoled young boys to fuck his wife while he watched in exchange for spots on the card or elevation up the card
> 
> little different from swinging / one is a fine afternoon if you're into that sort of shit.... the other is a sex crime
> 
> important difference to make I guess


As with all crimes, I will patiently await actual evidence. With something like this you would expect people who were in OVW to speak up, you know guys like Orton, Cena, Batista, Brock, etc. Oh it was just two nobodies who did not make it and have a grudge? Weird.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> As with all crimes, I will patiently await actual evidence. With something like this you would expect people who were in OVW to speak up, you know guys like Orton, Cena, Batista, Brock, etc. Oh it was just two nobodies who did not make it and have a grudge? Weird.


more than 2 couple of nobodies

also, i know this is a shocker, but fame does not make your story more or less true

it can be just as true or false at any level

corny also wasn't just in OVW, but a lot of places


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> more than 2 couple of nobodies
> 
> also, i know this is a shocker, but fame does not make your story more or less true
> 
> it can be just as true or false at any level
> 
> corny also wasn't just in OVW, but a lot of places


Other than OVW, what company has Cornette been in while he was with Stacey, where she was also there? I do not believe anywhere but could be wrong.

If this was something that actually existed you might think people with high profiles but were rookies/nobodies at the time they were in the position to be affected by this would have seen or heard something. But...nothing. There is simply no evidence here other than a known swinger wanting to swing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> Other than OVW, what company has Cornette been in while he was with Stacey, where she was also there? I do not believe anywhere but could be wrong.
> 
> If this was something that actually existed you might think people with high profiles but were rookies/nobodies at the time they were in the position to be affected by this would have seen or heard something. But...nothing. There is simply no evidence here other than a known swinger wanting to swing.


Janela confirmed it / he's in a major promotion - if that is your measure of worth

also, they've been married for years - could've happened in Smokey mountain, ROH, OVW and a thousand other independents - hell, could've happened in NWA

poor Starks

all in all - you're calling it swinging because that is what Jim called it / you choose to believe him - but don't use it as a defence as if its proven - its his word against theirs


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

of all the great and interesting things that we can talk about Jim why are we talking about his sex life?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> of all the great and interesting things that we can talk about Jim why are we talking about his sex life?


*Because they can't attack his actual points regarding the show.*


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Janela confirmed it / he's in a major promotion - if that is your measure of worth
> 
> also, they've been married for years - could've happened in Smokey mountain, ROH, OVW and a thousand other independents - hell, could've happened in NWA
> 
> poor Starks
> 
> all in all - you're calling it swinging because that is what Jim called it / you choose to believe him - but don't use it as a defence as if its proven - its his word against theirs


Smoky Mountain (there is no such thing as "Smokey Mountain") Wrestling closed in 1995. Cornette married Stacey in 2007. It helps to know things if you are going to discuss them, you know? So NO it obviously could not have happened there. And honestly you arguing that it COULD have happened in all these places supports my argument. If this had been a thing, you would have hundreds of people talking about it, no?

What does "Janela confirmed it" even mean? What evidence has he provided? Pictures? Notarized documents? Oh, so just words.

It does not matter at all if Stacey wants to sleep with every wrestler in the locker room. The only issue here would be if there was a threat that saying no would result in something job related. So we should take the most obvious example: Batista. Batista is well known to be a guy who goes through entire womens' divisions. The guy has slept with everyone and is not exactly desperate. He also got a huge push in OVW. Was he being forced to sleep with Stacey? If he refused because he could easily get 10 grade A women without trying, why was he not jobbing? Why is it only nobodies who did nothing worth noting in the business after leaving OVW? I am just following the evidence here.

As Carl Sagan said, "extradinary claims require extradinary evidence." So the burden of proof is always on the person making the claim and that burden has not been met.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> Smoky Mountain (there is no such thing as "Smokey Mountain") Wrestling closed in 1995. Cornette married Stacey in 2007. It helps to know things if you are going to discuss them, you know? So NO it obviously could not have happened there. And honestly you arguing that it COULD have happened in all these places supports my argument. If this had been a thing, you would have hundreds of people talking about it, no?
> 
> What does "Janela confirmed it" even mean? What evidence has he provided? Pictures? Notarized documents? Oh, so just words.
> 
> It does not matter at all if Stacey wants to sleep with every wrestler in the locker room. The only issue here would be if there was a threat that saying no would result in something job related. So we should take the most obvious example: Batista. Batista is well known to be a guy who goes through entire womens' divisions. The guy has slept with everyone and is not exactly desperate. He also got a huge push in OVW. Was he being forced to sleep with Stacey? If he refused because he could easily get 10 grade A women without trying, why was he not jobbing? Why is it only nobodies who did nothing worth noting in the business after leaving OVW? I am just following the evidence here.
> 
> As Carl Sagan said, "extradinary claims require extradinary evidence." So the burden of proof is always on the person making the claim and that burden has not been met.


Batista? Ask him - I’m sure he’ll be forthcoming

and by the way, talking about something / ie> words is giving evidence - its the purest form - testimony or first-hand accounts. If you read up about it, it is the highest regarded form of evidence. Carl’s quote is about science - science and law follow different rules

you can’t just dismiss it because it was said by somebody - why weren’t they sued for slander if its false could be the very simple counter-argument

In the end though, it doesn‘t really matter - you kept saying ‘swinger’ because that is what he said and you’re a fan - that sort of blind following is allowed / but that was not the accusation, it was ‘sex pest’ basically - lets not pretend otherwise

doesn’t change if you should like him or not / it just is what it is - he wasn’t accused of ‘swinging’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because they can't attack his actual points regarding the show.*


oh, we’re not listening to his points or his show

if this board has taught me anything, is that you don’t have to watch something to have an opinion on it


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Batista? Ask him - I’m sure he’ll be forthcoming
> 
> and by the way, talking about something / ie> words is giving evidence - its the purest form - testimony or first-hand accounts. If you read up about it, it is the highest regarded form of evidence. Carl’s quote is about science - science and law follow different rules
> 
> you can’t just dismiss it because it was said by somebody - why weren’t they sued for slander if its false could be the very simple counter-argument
> 
> In the end though, it doesn‘t really matter - you kept saying ‘swinger’ because that is what he said and you’re a fan - that sort of blind following is allowed / but that was not the accusation, it was ‘sex pest’ basically - lets not pretend otherwise
> 
> doesn’t change if you should like him or not / it just is what it is - he wasn’t accused of ‘swinging’


Uhhhh, no. I have studied it and have worked in the legal field. Eyewitness testimony is one of the least credible forms of evidence. There are a lot of studies that show how poor memory recall is. Look at how many people were freed after DNA evidence became a thing who were imprisoned based on false eyewitness testimony.

I am not dismissing it solely because it was said. I take all accusations seriously and then look for the details surrounding it. There does not seem to be any here.

I did lay out exactly what the accusation was and the response. I use the word swinger because that is what he claims and no physical evidence otherwise has been shown. This is not like a horrid person like Joey Ryan who has over a dozen people accusing him.

There is no blind adulation here. I was a huge fan of Benoit, but I am not going to defend his actions, nor would any sane person. Same with Hogan though the issues there are night and day with Benoit. If actual evidence was presented, I am not going to ignore it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh, we’re not listening to his points or his show
> 
> if this board has taught me anything, is that you don’t have to watch something to have an opinion on it


*@Firefromthegods Got another admitted derailer.*


----------



## AthleticGirth

Speaking of memory recoil, Jimbo has put Kenta over more than once before as being legit, even booked him for ROH, telling the story of how he had to fight with the ROH money men to do so. Now in gimmick he's burying the guy.

Before all the weird Japanese school fetish nonsense he was talking crap about he briefly name checked Chigusa Nagayo as being a legit female worker. Now Nagoya's easily the most over baby face in Joshi history, and she got over with Lioness Asuka as one half of the Crush Gals, Nagoya's first gimmick was a relatable school girl. Cornette's got to be ribbing his audience. 

His weirdest take this week was that Luchasaurus had a better battle royale than Punishment Martinez had a Rumble. I don't get that at all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Firefromthegods Got another admitted derailer.*


if the thread is about the man and his reviews - its about the man AND his reviews - you can’t separate the two in this thread

what so you want.... an echo chamber?


----------



## One Shed

Drive-Thru is up. First thing in the description is Nia Jax's "My HOLE" scream. Should be good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> Uhhhh, no. I have studied it and have worked in the legal field. Eyewitness testimony is one of the least credible forms of evidence. There are a lot of studies that show how poor memory recall is. Look at how many people were freed after DNA evidence became a thing who were imprisoned based on false eyewitness testimony.
> 
> I am not dismissing it solely because it was said. I take all accusations seriously and then look for the details surrounding it. There does not seem to be any here.
> 
> I did lay out exactly what the accusation was and the response. I use the word swinger because that is what he claims and no physical evidence otherwise has been shown. This is not like a horrid person like Joey Ryan who has over a dozen people accusing him.
> 
> There is no blind adulation here. I was a huge fan of Benoit, but I am not going to defend his actions, nor would any sane person. Same with Hogan though the issues there are night and day with Benoit. If actual evidence was presented, I am not going to ignore it.


what are you talking about, there were at least a couple of accusations from multiple people plus all those horrid screenshots from Stacy messaging wrestlings about cutting their tires and losing their spots on the card

Just check out that ‘me too‘ thread from yonks ago

doesn’t mean he’s guilty, of course - but it wasn’t ’swinging’


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what are you talking about, there were at least a couple of accusations from multiple people plus all those horrid screenshots from Stacy messaging wrestlings about cutting their tires and losing their spots on the card
> 
> Just check out that ‘me too‘ thread from yonks ago
> 
> doesn’t mean he’s guilty, of course - but it wasn’t ’swinging’


It was two people. The second guy (Josh Ashcroft) blamed Stacey for having to take a drug test at work and having inspections at his section 8 apartment (where he admitted his gf was living, making him in violation of his lease). It was weird stuff. They also said it was "widely known" so one might think a lot of people would have mentioned it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> It was two people. The second guy (Josh Ashcroft) blamed Stacey for having to take a drug test at work and having inspections at his section 8 apartment (where he admitted his gf was living, making him in violation of his lease). It was weird stuff. They also said it was "widely known" so one might think a lot of people would have mentioned it.


a lot of people did - it was quite rampant

maybe you just weren’t on twitter much during that time


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> Drive-Thru is up. First thing in the description is Nia Jax's "My HOLE" scream. Should be good.


I've still got the experience to listen to so it'll be a bit before I get to this, but I just saw this on my YouTube homepage and thought of you:






I think I'll wait until I listen to the show as a _hole _to hear this segment, but the artwork, as usual, already has me rolling!


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a lot of people did - it was quite rampant
> 
> maybe you just weren’t on twitter much during that time


Were they actually people who were there or just anonymous? As far as Jelly goes, he said Cornette had swinger parties and people over in the hot tub, which Cornette has said is true so he did not confirm any abuse of power.


----------



## The Wood

Josh Ashcroft was addressed. The other guy (yes, it was only two) was Michael Hayes. It’s said he has “issues.” Not dismissing the guy based on that, but he’s a guy who lost a leg in a war and has a lot of shit going on. Hayes’ account was that he “knew” about it, so when Jim and Stacy asked him about his sex life, he _assumed_ (his own admission), that they were trying to rope him in. In the next breath he brags about _nothing happening_ and STILL getting to main event OVW because of his _talent_.

Important to keep in mind:

-Stacy has no power in OVW and never has.

-Jim sold his stake in OVW a long time before this. He actually had power either.

-One of the “accusations” actually confirms nothing happened and their career was fine.

-Joey Janela is an absolute twat-bag with a major gripe against Jim. Joey’s been tangentially connected to a lot of things trying to mess with Jim (the “Fuck Jim Cornette” merchandise that Jim took over via legal methods to help children in need, and more). I wouldn’t be taking his word on jack and shit.

Cannot wait to listen to the Drive Thru today.


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> I've still got the experience to listen to so it'll be a bit before I get to this, but I just saw this on my YouTube homepage and thought of you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll wait until I listen to the show as a _hole _to hear this segment, but the artwork, as usual, already has me rolling!


This is going to be my signature for awhile.


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> Except theres no proof that omegas doing that. Japanese women are generally considered better wrestlers then their american counterparts. Besides, Cornette's the last person to be spreading rumors about using ones power in wrestling to satisfy their sexual desires given the allegations against him.


The point is not that they’re actually Omega’s fetishes, but they’re designed to be fetishistic. You cannot look at Maki Itoh and tell me that she is not designed for appeal to men who like sexualised infantilised women. That’s a fetish, dude. Book a guy whose gimmick is he wants to shit on people’s chests and it’s booking a fetish.

And accusations are bullshit. Let’s talk about what’s substantiated. Cornette didn’t book his fetishes;



Hephaesteus said:


> A *cuckold* is the husband of an adulterous wife
> 
> So exactly wheres the lie? If he's swinging, he's still a cuck


“Cuck” is derivative of “cuckold.” They’re not the same thing.



Two Sheds said:


> As with all crimes, I will patiently await actual evidence. With something like this you would expect people who were in OVW to speak up, you know guys like Orton, Cena, Batista, Brock, etc. Oh it was just two nobodies who did not make it and have a grudge? Weird.


Too smart.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> more than 2 couple of nobodies
> 
> also, i know this is a shocker, but fame does not make your story more or less true
> 
> it can be just as true or false at any level
> 
> corny also wasn't just in OVW, but a lot of places


Only two people made proper accusations. Nothing has fallen out anywhere else. Even Meltzer said this was bullshit.




AthleticGirth said:


> Speaking of memory recoil, Jimbo has put Kenta over more than once before as being legit, even booked him for ROH, telling the story of how he had to fight with the ROH money men to do so. Now in gimmick he's burying the guy.
> 
> Before all the weird Japanese school fetish nonsense he was talking crap about he briefly name checked Chigusa Nagayo as being a legit female worker. Now Nagoya's easily the most over baby face in Joshi history, and she got over with Lioness Asuka as one half of the Crush Gals, Nagoya's first gimmick was a relatable school girl. Cornette's got to be ribbing his audience.
> 
> His weirdest take this week was that Luchasaurus had a better battle royale than Punishment Martinez had a Rumble. I don't get that at all.


Someone actually talking about the subjects. You’re doing some gymnastics there, but okay:

Cornette talked about booking the NOAH guys in the video. He’s not hiding nor denying it. Different companies, different context. He literally addressed this. His knock against KENTA is not that it’s impossible that he’s talented. It’s that most of the TNT audience is not going to know who the fuck he is.

I’ve never heard Corny mention KENTA specifically, by the way. You might be confusing him with Kenta Kobashi.

I’m unfamiliar with all of Nagoya’s work. Everything I have seen has presented the Crush Girls as a serious babyface team though. Is there an example of Chigusa wrestling as a school girl? It’s possible that Jim is unfamiliar with that, as am I.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## BlueEyedDevil

.christopher. said:


> I've still got the experience to listen to so it'll be a bit before I get to this, but I just saw this on my YouTube homepage and thought of you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll wait until I listen to the show as a _hole _to hear this segment, but the artwork, as usual, already has me rolling!


Thanks for that too.


----------



## One Shed

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Thanks for that too.


My favorite so far:


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Jim Cornette will definitely mention whether Nia sells her hole next week on RAW.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> The point is not that they’re actually Omega’s fetishes, but they’re designed to be fetishistic. You cannot look at Maki Itoh and tell me that she is not designed for appeal to men who like sexualised infantilised women. That’s a fetish, dude. Book a guy whose gimmick is he wants to shit on people’s chests and it’s booking a fetish.
> 
> And accusations are bullshit. Let’s talk about what’s substantiated. Cornette didn’t book his fetishes;


So not one idea from the attitude era most of which were fetishistic in regards to women ever came from Cornette? Yea I cant prove that they did, but really? 
The same jim who once accused asuka of being a school girl until brian called him out on it has the moral high ground here?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> So not one idea from the attitude era most of which were fetishistic in regards to women ever came from Cornette? Yea I cant prove that they did, but really?
> The same jim who once accused asuka of being a school girl until brian called him out on it has the moral high ground here?


*Literally no. Cornette goes on record every other week saying Russo and Vince just wanted Sable to pull her tits out constantly.*


----------



## CM Buck

@BOSS of Bel-Air edited the title to remind people that smoky Mountain, OVW , Jim's sex life isn't relevant


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Literally no. Cornette goes on record every other week saying Russo and Vince just wanted Sable to pull her tits out constantly.*


Thats would be a good argument if sable was the only woman from the attitude era.


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> Thats would be a good argument if sable was the only woman from the attitude era.


No one was pitching Luna stripping.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Two Sheds said:


> No one was pitching Luna stripping.


are sable and luna even really the attitude era?


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> are sable and luna even really the attitude era?


I mean they were both big parts of it, so yeah.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Two Sheds said:


> I mean they were both big parts of it, so yeah.


If they were part of it it was at like the very beginning and you overstate their importance to it.


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> If they were part of it it was at like the very beginning and you overstate their importance to it.


Sable WAS a big part of it. Luna was not a big part of it, but she was part of it. It would have happened without her. For Sable, she was a pretty intricate piece of it in my opinion. As a teenager at the time I appreciated her heh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> are sable and luna even really the attitude era?


*The fuck? Did you even watch The Attitude Era?*


----------



## LongPig666

Is there no: 

*"Jim Cornette's WWE Reviews Megathread (ONLY JIM WWE RELATED STUFF ALLOWED)"*

Really don't want to see Nia Jax in the AEW section.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Literally no. Cornette goes on record every other week saying Russo and Vince just wanted Sable to pull her tits out constantly.*


It worked. Sable is the biggest box office female of all time.


----------



## CM Buck

LongPig666 said:


> Is there no:
> 
> *"Jim Cornette's WWE Reviews Megathread (ONLY JIM WWE RELATED STUFF ALLOWED)"*
> 
> Really don't want to see Nia Jax in the AEW section.


Jim hates wwe apparently. Refuses to comment on it from what I hear


----------



## LongPig666

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim hates wwe apparently. Refuses to comment on it from what I hear


Did Russo and Vinny hurt him that bad 😜


----------



## CM Buck

LongPig666 said:


> Did Russo and Vinny hurt him that bad 😜


I assume so. He also hates hunter too. Atleast with AEW he sees potential in it they just do shit he hates. He thinks the E is fubar though from a managerial standpoint


----------



## TheDraw

Firefromthegods said:


> I assume so. He also hates hunter too. Atleast with AEW he sees potential in it they just do shit he hates. He thinks the E is fubar though from a managerial standpoint


I don't even know what the WWE is nowadays. That product is dead to a lot of people.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim hates wwe apparently. Refuses to comment on it from what I hear


*He reviews pay-per-views and incredibly stupid or funny situations like Alexa Bliss and Randy Orton segments, and the Nia Jax butthole moment. He just gave up on NXT last week because it's so boring.*


----------



## yeahright2

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim hates wwe apparently. Refuses to comment on it from what I hear


That´s not correct. He will watch and comment PPV´s and NXT (as evidenced here), or even a Raw or SD match if enough people asked him to. But not the entire SD or Raw match.
He´ll also comment on how it was working there, or specific angles he was involved with somehow.. He even has some sort of professional respect for both Vince and HHH, but he doesn´t like them on a personal level


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> That´s not correct. He will watch and comment PPV´s and NXT (as evidenced here), or even a Raw or SD match if enough people asked him to. But not the entire SD or Raw match.
> He´ll also comment on how it was working there, or specific angles he was involved with somehow.. He even has some sort of professional respect for both Vince and HHH, but he doesn´t like them on a personal level


*As of this week, he won't be reviewing NXT weekly:




*


----------



## CM Buck

I did say apparently and assume haha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim hates wwe apparently. Refuses to comment on it from what I hear


..... does that mean by his extensive comments he actually likes AEW?


----------



## The Wood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... does that mean by his extensive comments he actually likes AEW?


Pulling from an old, already addressed comment there, Life. And no. Cornette’s upset about the best shot of there being an alternative to Vince McMahon squandering the opportunity to actually change wrestling. Just like I was saying very early on (before he even articulated it that way).

You want to see evidence of it: NXT being dramatically cooled. Also, they offered Mike Bennett and Maria Kanellis $500k each to stay with WWE. The Revival were offered $750k each. Now, Matt Riddle — a guy they actually plan to do stuff with — gets signed for $400k. If this was supposed to give talent bargaining power, it’s slipped.

That’s why Jim wants AEW to be better.


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *As of this week, he won't be reviewing NXT weekly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I´m sure he could get back into it. They just need Pat Mcaffey (or however it´s spelled) back, and Rhea Ripley to have matches that makes sense which she doesn´t lose. But maybe she´s Main roster talent now?


----------



## Bubbly2

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim hates wwe apparently. Refuses to comment on it from what I hear





Firefromthegods said:


> I assume so. He also hates hunter too. Atleast with AEW he sees potential in it they just do shit he hates. He thinks the E is fubar though from a managerial standpoint


He + Brian Last think WWE are unwatchable. He only really watches AEW because reviewing it is part of his popularity. They actually think AEW is the best of the lot, simply because the others are so awful.


----------



## The Wood

It’s not a part of his popularity. His fans enjoy his reviews and asked him to do it. If he wanted popularity, he would do more WWE.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> It’s not a part of his popularity. His fans enjoy his reviews and asked him to do it. If he wanted popularity, he would do more WWE.


There's no point reviewing wwe ever.its like beating a dead horse. All the criticisms he can come up with is the exact same criticisms as us.

I personally think that him outright hating aew is a myth


----------



## Chan Hung

Cornette made a great point about how Randy Orton reappeared with no burn or issue and said he looked like "OVW Orton" upon his return HAHA


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bubbly2 said:


> He + Brian Last think WWE are unwatchable. He only really watches AEW because reviewing it is part of his popularity. They actually think AEW is the best of the lot, simply because the others are so awful.


*No, they review AEW because there's a personal grudge for making promises they can't and won't keep.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> It’s not a part of his popularity. His fans enjoy his reviews and asked him to do it. If he wanted popularity, he would do more WWE.


Let's be real, love or hate wwe, we all know theres nobody in a prominent role near as easy to make fun of on wwe's roster as orange cassidy. Couple that with his hatred of omega and the bucks and that makes this show way easier to review and dog like his fans wat


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> There's no point reviewing wwe ever.its like beating a dead horse. All the criticisms he can come up with is the exact same criticisms as us.
> 
> I personally think that him outright hating aew is a myth


If you’ve heard Cornette speak about wrestling ever (clips from radio shows in 1990 and earlier have been played and are around), AEW is everything Cornette HATES about wrestling. If you don’t know the guy’s work real well, I can see how you might think this, but it’s annoying when people who should know better help perpetuate this untruth.

Believe me — everything Cornett



Hephaesteus said:


> Let's be real, love or hate wwe, we all know theres nobody in a prominent role near as easy to make fun of on wwe's roster as orange cassidy. Couple that with his hatred of omega and the bucks and that makes this show way easier to review and dog like his fans wat


Every time he reviews WWE he makes trashing them sound real easy. I’m sure it is more fun to review than five hours of WWE TV, but Cornette can admits when people he hates actually do good shit.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> If you’ve heard Cornette speak about wrestling ever (clips from radio shows in 1990 and earlier have been played and are around), AEW is everything Cornette HATES about wrestling. If you don’t know the guy’s work real well, I can see how you might think this, but it’s annoying when people who should know better help perpetuate this untruth.
> 
> Believe me — everything Cornett
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he reviews WWE he makes trashing them sound real easy. I’m sure it is more fun to review than five hours of WWE TV, but Cornette can admits when people he hates actually do good shit.


Yet he speaks about it because he sees its potential that's my point. If he truly hated it he would refuse to talk about it.

Just like how people think you aren't a fan of aew. If you truly hated it you would not be in this section at all


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

He will continue to review AEW because he has way more personal grudges against people there than in WWE and it makes him more money. He is a smart guy, gets to shit on the things he hates and those things happen to bring him the biggest interest.


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yet he speaks about it because he sees its potential that's my point. If he truly hated it he would refuse to talk about it.
> 
> Just like how people think you aren't a fan of aew. If you truly hated it you would not be in this section at all


Hate is such a weird word. I don’t think it’s good. At all. But I care about wrestling and this is one of the most fun sections of the forum. I have no...hope they’re going to get things together any more. I genuinely think the WWE will probably get good before AEW.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> Hate is such a weird word. I don’t think it’s good. At all. But I care about wrestling and this is one of the most fun sections of the forum. I have no...hope they’re going to get things together any more. I genuinely think the WWE will probably get good before AEW.


I mean you don't just shit on it to be an asshole. If it does good you acknowledge it


----------



## The Wood

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> He will continue to review AEW because he has way more personal grudges against people there than in WWE and it makes him more money. He is a smart guy, gets to shit on the things he hates and those things happen to bring him the biggest interest.


They do not get him the biggest interest. They’ve said that if they wanted the popularity, they would target WWE more. It makes sense. WWE is several times more known and cared about than AEW. This is reflected in their YouTube videos. Your average AEW one seems to get about 35k views or something like that. One from Raw will usually get about 55k. And this is recently versus a while ago. Yes, occasionally an AEW thing will get 100k, but then you’ll get a thing about the origins of Kane that gets about 250k views.

Cornette is not piggy-backing off AEW. I know it’s easier to swallow if fans can convince themselves that the criticisms come from some sort of desire to leech off AEW’s success, but he honestly does it because he wants to.

The “Cornette does this for hits” myth is so fucking backwards.


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> I mean you don't just shit on it to be an asshole. If it does good you acknowledge it


Yes, and so does Cornette. He actually complimented Luchasaurus this past week.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Wood said:


> They do not get him the biggest interest. They’ve said that if they wanted the popularity, they would target WWE more. It makes sense. WWE is several times more known and cared about than AEW. This is reflected in their YouTube videos. Your average AEW one seems to get about 35k views or something like that. One from Raw will usually get about 55k. And this is recently versus a while ago. Yes, occasionally an AEW thing will get 100k, but then you’ll get a thing about the origins of Kane that gets about 250k views.
> 
> Cornette is not piggy-backing off AEW. I know it’s easier to swallow if fans can convince themselves that the criticisms come from some sort of desire to leech off AEW’s success, but he honestly does it because he wants to.
> 
> The “Cornette does this for hits” myth is so fucking backwards.


Origins of Kane isn't the modern WWE product review. Interesting historical topics will indeed bring more interest, the podcast itself was built on them before the whole AEW bullshit started, but they know that if they go 4 to 5 separate vids for each RAW, reviewing their every shit, the average views wouldn't match the AEW because it is a pretty nothing show. Most importantly nothing WWE does ignite the cult of Cornette enough to hear his thoughts on the whole episode weekly. Only rare big matches like Romans, or weird instances like Nia Jax's hole, get enough demand from the fanbase/internet and forces them to review. Thus reflect on the views.


----------



## The Wood

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Origins of Kane isn't the modern WWE product review. Interesting historical topics will indeed bring more interest, the podcast itself was built on them before the whole AEW bullshit started, but they know that if they go 4 to 5 separate vids for each RAW, reviewing their every shit, the average views wouldn't match the AEW because it is a pretty nothing show. Most importantly nothing WWE does ignite the cult of Cornette enough to hear his thoughts on the whole episode weekly. Only rare big matches like Romans, or weird instances like Nia Jax's hole, get enough demand from the fanbase/internet and forces them to review. Thus reflect on the views.


No, mate. Just no. Ask anyone who runs a wrestling podcast. WWE talk gets you way more interest. I’m sure that you’ll find the general traffic on these forums reflects that too. There is PLENTY of bullshit to rail against on Raw and SmackDown every week. It’s five hours ripe for it. Cornette’s shtick is picking out what’s wrong. If he did a Raw and SmackDown review every week...my god. But he doesn’t want to. It’s that simple.

AEW is in no way, by any metric, anywhere near the WWE in terms of scope or interest. This idea that it is “hot sauce” are fans within the bubble stirring each other up.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Wood said:


> No, mate. Just no. Ask anyone who runs a wrestling podcast. WWE talk gets you way more interest. I’m sure that you’ll find the general traffic on these forums reflects that too. There is PLENTY of bullshit to rail against on Raw and SmackDown every week. It’s five hours ripe for it. Cornette’s shtick is picking out what’s wrong. If he did a Raw and SmackDown review every week...my god. But he doesn’t want to. It’s that simple.
> 
> AEW is in no way, by any metric, anywhere near the WWE in terms of scope or interest. This idea that it is “hot sauce” are fans within the bubble stirring each other up.


I don't need to ask around wrestling podcasters. It is all about demand. Other than historic pieces or out of ordinary modern stuff that I have mentioned the fanbase doesn't want the weekly product reviews enough to force him to review it. He provides what they want. When he was reviewing NXT more regularly other than odd vids it never outdrew AEW. When they were checking Smackdown and RAW episodes I don't remember it outdrawing AEW vids other than big matches or out of norm moments as well. Do you think he personally ''wants'' to review AEW if he wasn't getting any benefits? He has the corner of shitting on AEW in all of the wrestling community. Others can shit on WWE. Plus he genuinely despises more people over there than WWE. The best of both worlds for him.

He wants to shit on the thing he despises the most and get money. Simple as.


----------



## The Wood

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I don't need to ask around wrestling podcasters. It is all about demand. Other than historic pieces or out of ordinary modern stuff that I have mentioned the fanbase doesn't want the weekly product reviews enough to force him to review it. He provides what they want. Do you think he personally ''wants'' to review AEW if he wasn't getting any benefits? He has the corner of shitting on AEW in all of the wrestling community. Others can shit on WWE. Plus he genuinely despises more people over there than WWE. The best of both worlds for him.


That doesn’t really say anything at all. He reviews it because a lot of his audience finds the reviews funny. Some of his fans that have done musical submissions did a piece this week saying “You watch this crap so we don’t have to.” That doesn’t mean he does it for attention or money or any of that other crap people try and pedal. It’s a comedy but he does on his show that’s recurring (for the moment) because his audience likes it. If he stopped doing it, or switched to Raw, I’m sure they’d find that entertaining too.

He doesn’t like Omega or The Bucks. He also doesn’t like The Fiend or Otis. I don’t get this point at all. There are plenty of acts in the WWE he could criticise.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Wood said:


> That doesn’t really say anything at all. He reviews it because a lot of his audience finds the reviews funny. Some of his fans that have done musical submissions did a piece this week saying “You watch this crap so we don’t have to.” That doesn’t mean he does it for attention or money or any of that other crap people try and pedal. It’s a comedy but he does on his show that’s recurring (for the moment) because his audience likes it. If he stopped doing it, or switched to Raw, I’m sure they’d find that entertaining too.
> 
> He doesn’t like Omega or The Bucks. He also doesn’t like The Fiend or Otis. I don’t get this point at all. There are plenty of acts in the WWE he could criticise.


Jim Cornette is the draw here. He would make me and others listen to WWE related or any other stuff as well. That is another point. But the number of listeners bringing AEW related stuff to him than WWE is more. The core audience is what I am talking about. Even with those songs, you see people using AEW related people more than WWE. Other than Kevin Dunn there is not any re-occurring figure from there people keep using that comes to my mind at the moment. Jim hates Omega and Bucks guts, you can't say the same thing about the latter two. Him reviewing acts he personally hates always is a bigger draw than him reviewing some acts he doesn't like. That is why Russo slating is still one of the biggest highlights of the program whenever it occurs even after all these years.


----------



## The Wood

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Jim Cornette is the draw here. He would make me and others listen to WWE related or any other stuff as well. That is another point. But the number of listeners bringing AEW related stuff to him than WWE is more. The core audience is what I am talking about. Even with those songs, you see people using AEW related people more than WWE. Other than Kevin Dunn there is not any re-occurring figure from there people keep using that comes to my mind at the moment. Jim hates Omega and Bucks guts, you can't say the same thing about the latter two. Him reviewing acts he personally hates always is a bigger draw than him reviewing some acts he doesn't like. That is why Russo slating is still one of the biggest highlights of the program whenever it occurs even after all these years.


They do songs because he talks about it. Seth Rollins comes up. Vince McMahon comes up. In fact, Vince questions are things that I’m pretty sure Brian DOES use to garner attention for the podcast. These all seem to gain several times the number of hits AEW subjects get. And there was a period where they were doing them every week.

He’s not using AEW because it’s popular. Or to boost his podcast. That’s just false.

Not personally, but he loathes them as acts, which is where the hatred for Omega and The Bucks comes from. He’s had some interaction with them, but he wouldn’t give a shit about them if they were out of wrestling. Like, people say he hates them with a passion, but that’s kind of a projection in itself, because people use that to dismiss the criticisms as being too subjective. You’re chasing your own tail here.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Wood said:


> They do songs because he talks about it. Seth Rollins comes up. Vince McMahon comes up. In fact, Vince questions are things that I’m pretty sure Brian DOES use to garner attention for the podcast. These all seem to gain several times the number of hits AEW subjects get. And there was a period where they were doing them every week.
> 
> He’s not using AEW because it’s popular. Or to boost his podcast. That’s just false.
> 
> Not personally, but he loathes them as acts, which is where the hatred for Omega and The Bucks comes from. He’s had some interaction with them, but he wouldn’t give a shit about them if they were out of wrestling. Like, people say he hates them with a passion, but that’s kind of a projection in itself, because people use that to dismiss the criticisms as being too subjective. You’re chasing your own tail here.


He personally hates them. Because pro wrestling is personal for him plus he had in person problems with them. Any person who has been listening to the podcast for the last 4-5 years would say the same thing but for some reason, you sound delusional just to defend him. I am not the one you should be saying these kinds of things to. He is doing the podcast to make money, just like the collectibles business. These are his businesses. His podcast got a boost after the start of the whole ''wednesday wars''. Whether you want to admit this or not. This is an undeniable fact.


----------



## The Wood

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> He personally hates them. Because pro wrestling is personal for him plus he had in person problems with them. Any person who has been listening to the podcast for the last 4-5 years would say the same thing but for some reason, you sound delusional just to defend him. I am not the one you should be saying these kinds of things to. He is doing the podcast to make money, just like the collectibles business. These are his businesses. His podcast got a boost after the start of the whole ''wednesday wars''. Whether you want to admit this or not. This is an undeniable fact.


You’re doing that thing someone defensive does when they’re cornered. You’re also shifting your points ever so slightly to make yourself sound more reasonable now.

If you concede pro-wrestling is personal for him, then would you be willing to state that you accept he sincerely doesn’t like their wrestling? It’d also be nice if you acknowledged that if he takes pro-wrestling so personally, him not liking The Fiend, Otis or The Miz or whoever is a totally relevant point to bring up.

And I never said he doesn’t like making money off his podcast. That’s a change of subject. What I refuted was the idea that he focuses on AEW for monetary reasons. The old “Cornette doesn’t believe what he’s saying, he’s just ragging on them because they’re hot” thing.

Since you’re backing away from your points, would you be willing to admit that, yes, if Cornette were simply trying to maximise his money with his podcast, he would be better off ragging on Raw and SmackDown every week?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Wood said:


> You’re doing that thing someone defensive does when they’re cornered. You’re also shifting your points ever so slightly to make yourself sound more reasonable now.
> 
> If you concede pro-wrestling is personal for him, then would you be willing to state that you accept he sincerely doesn’t like their wrestling? It’d also be nice if you acknowledged that if he takes pro-wrestling so personally, him not liking The Fiend, Otis or The Miz or whoever is a totally relevant point to bring up.
> 
> And I never said he doesn’t like making money off his podcast. That’s a change of subject. What I refuted was the idea that he focuses on AEW for monetary reasons. The old “Cornette doesn’t believe what he’s saying, he’s just ragging on them because they’re hot” thing.
> 
> Since you’re backing away from your points, would you be willing to admit that, yes, if Cornette were simply trying to maximise his money with his podcast, he would be better off ragging on Raw and SmackDown every week?


You are the one who thinks his feelings towards Kenny, Bucks, Fiend, and Otis are the same since he doesn't like them as acts and there is nothing personal. This is being delusional nothing else. I said both the business is personal and he had in-person problems with them. Provide me the issues he had with Fiend and Otis in person and clips or recordings that he expressed the same amount of disgust with them to prove your point then.

He focuses on AEW for monetary reasons as well as personal ones. If it weren't beneficial for him, he wouldn't watch the thing he hates every single week. Simple as. I see you ignoring the part where I said his podcast got boost after the start of this Wednesday war thing. Good, at least you concede that. Though I have a feeling that you are one of those who started following the podcast with AEW lol.

for the last part, if those shows are instead of AEW, no, but alongside with it, yes. As it would be extra content but the guy doesn't have the time nor need it as the current programming provides enough as it is and keep the fanbase happy as they get what they want.


----------



## The Wood

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> You are the one who thinks his feelings towards Kenny, Bucks, Fiend, and Otis are the same since he doesn't like them as acts and there is nothing personal. This is being delusional nothing else. I said both the business is personal and he had in-person problems with them. Provide me the issues he had with Fiend and Otis in person and clips or recordings that he expressed the same amount of disgust with them to prove your point then.
> 
> He focuses on AEW for monetary reasons as well as personal ones. If it weren't beneficial for him, he wouldn't watch the thing he hates every single week. Simple as. I see you ignoring the part where I said his podcast got boost after the start of this Wednesday war thing. Good, at least you concede that. Though I have a feeling that you are one of those who started following the podcast with AEW lol.
> 
> for the last part, if those shows are instead of AEW, no, but alongside with it, yes. As it would be extra content but the guy doesn't have the time nor need it as the current programming provides enough as it is and keep the fanbase happy as they get what they want.


I didn’t say “they’re the same.” I essentially asked if he takes the business so personally, why wouldn’t he find fuel there? Especially if the reasons he dislikes Omega and The Bucks so much is for that reason.

I didn’t say it wasn’t “beneficial” for him either. Shift the goal posts any more? I said that it would be MORE financially beneficial for him to go after Raw or SmackDown — which was the WHOLE point. You came in here to say “he rips it because it’s good for his business” and then I explained how something would be better for his business. Simple as.

I’ve been listening to the guy since the Alice days. Got no clue why you would assume something so weird. But I guess you don’t mind being what they say you are when you assume.

Cornette’s been building an audience for years. Not addressing your point is not the same as conceding it, haha. Although, speaking of such — are you ready to concede that if Cornette were criticising modern wrestling for his bottom line, Raw or SmackDown would be more beneficial?


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> I didn’t say “they’re the same.” I essentially asked if he takes the business so personally, why wouldn’t he find fuel there? Especially if the reasons he dislikes Omega and The Bucks so much is for that reason.
> 
> I didn’t say it wasn’t “beneficial” for him either. Shift the goal posts any more? I said that it would be MORE financially beneficial for him to go after Raw or SmackDown — which was the WHOLE point. You came in here to say “he rips it because it’s good for his business” and then I explained how something would be better for his business. Simple as.
> 
> I’ve been listening to the guy since the Alice days. Got no clue why you would assume something so weird. But I guess you don’t mind being what they say you are when you assume.
> 
> Cornette’s been building an audience for years. Not addressing your point is not the same as conceding it, haha. Although, speaking of such — are you ready to concede that if Cornette were criticising modern wrestling for his bottom line, Raw or SmackDown would be more beneficial?


I can name one way Cornette talking about aew is beneficial. It helps forum traffic and keeps this thread alive lol


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> I can name one way Cornette talking about aew is beneficial. It helps forum traffic and keeps this thread alive lol


This thread is certainly more lively, lol. And this forum in general. I find the conversation other places rather dry. But I’m sure more people generally pass through General WWE than here, lol.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Wood said:


> I didn’t say “they’re the same.” I essentially asked if he takes the business so personally, why wouldn’t he find fuel there? Especially if the reasons he dislikes Omega and The Bucks so much is for that reason.
> 
> I didn’t say it wasn’t “beneficial” for him either. Shift the goal posts any more? I said that it would be MORE financially beneficial for him to go after Raw or SmackDown — which was the WHOLE point. You came in here to say “he rips it because it’s good for his business” and then I explained how something would be better for his business. Simple as.
> 
> I’ve been listening to the guy since the Alice days. Got no clue why you would assume something so weird. But I guess you don’t mind being what they say you are when you assume.
> 
> Cornette’s been building an audience for years. Not addressing your point is not the same as conceding it, haha. Although, speaking of such — are you ready to concede that if Cornette were criticising modern wrestling for his bottom line, Raw or SmackDown would be more beneficial?


You are still purposely ignoring the fact that I have said it was because he ALSO had personal problems with them TWICE. If you have been listening since the Alice days you would know there are personal issues with him and those 3 and you wouldn't say it is not personal. Good one. I may be saying things that you ''didn't say'' because you keep ignoring the points.

You are saying it would be more profitable without providing any proof. It is something they haven't done as they did with AEW, other than a short few weeks with Raw and Smackdown. They weren't outdrawing AEW related videos, and those who did well were big matches or weird things. The NXT related videos never matched the AEW ones as well. These are the proofs we have so far. You can't counter them other than saying look at other podcasters. Jim + AEW brings whole another dynamic to Jim + WWE let alone other podcasters doing things with WWE.

I do think that if he goes ham on figures like Vince McMahon and Undertaker in a proper way, like he should but won't for some inner reasons, it would draw big, but him reacting on some random lifeless Smackdown segment wouldn't provide any difference if done instead of AEW one. Nothing has suggested otherwise so far.


----------



## The Wood

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> You are still purposely ignoring the fact that I have said it was because he ALSO had personal problems with them TWICE. If you have been listening since the Alice days you would know there are personal issues with him and those 3 and you wouldn't say it is not personal. Good one. I may be saying things that you ''didn't say'' because you keep ignoring the points.
> 
> You are saying it would be more profitable without providing any proof. It is something they haven't done as they did with AEW, other than a short few weeks with Raw and Smackdown. They weren't outdrawing AEW related videos, and those who did well were big matches or weird things. The NXT related videos never matched the AEW ones as well. These are the proofs we have so far. You can't counter them other than saying look at other podcasters. Jim + AEW brings whole another dynamic to Jim + WWE let alone other podcasters doing things with WWE.
> 
> I do think that if he goes ham on figures like Vince McMahon and Undertaker in a proper way, like he should but won't for some inner reasons, it would draw big, but him reacting on some random lifeless Smackdown segment wouldn't provide any difference if done instead of AEW one. Nothing has suggested otherwise so far.


You are impossible. Cornette can compliment the talent he doesn’t like. The “he doesn’t like them” argument is completely vacuous. As I said, he doesn’t like Miz, Fiend or Otis. It doesn’t need to be personal to knock someone. This is circular. You want to make this sound like this personal vendetta, but it’s honestly like one of those flow charts that points you towards “Is the wrestling shitty?” —> “Yes” —> “Cornette will insult it.”

I’m not saying he likes the Young Bucks and Omega. I’m just saying that’s not why he doesn’t think they’re talented or why he chooses to insult AEW.

And the WWE definitely overpower the AEW ones. Raw and SmackDown are the big targets. If you want attention, you go for the big targets. This is simple.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Wood said:


> You are impossible. Cornette can compliment the talent he doesn’t like. The “he doesn’t like them” argument is completely vacuous. As I said, he doesn’t like Miz, Fiend or Otis. It doesn’t need to be personal to knock someone. This is circular. You want to make this sound like this personal vendetta, but it’s honestly like one of those flow charts that points you towards “Is the wrestling shitty?” —> “Yes” —> “Cornette will insult it.”
> 
> I’m not saying he likes the Young Bucks and Omega. I’m just saying that’s not why he doesn’t think they’re talented or why he chooses to insult AEW.
> 
> And the WWE definitely overpower the AEW ones. Raw and SmackDown are the big targets. If you want attention, you go for the big targets. This is simple.


I am just providing the information to fill the cracks you have been leaving in this delusional trip. You mistakenly put those 3 on the same level as Fiend and Otis in terms of their relationship with Jim and said nothing was personal. I told the truth. You said them reviewing Raw and Smackdown would draw bigger without any proof, and I have pointed out the only instances they did and them not definitely overpowering the AEW ones among the cult of Cornette. 

Things, like me painting some vendetta story, or saying Jim needs or does AEW reviews JUST for money, are just your power of imagination.


----------



## The Wood

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I am just providing the information to fill the cracks you have been leaving in this delusional trip. You mistakenly put those 3 on the same level as Fiend and Otis in terms of their relationship with Jim and said nothing was personal. I told the truth. You said them reviewing Raw and Smackdown would draw bigger without any proof, and I have pointed out the only instances they did and them not definitely overpowering the AEW ones among the cult of Cornette.
> 
> Things, like me painting some vendetta story, or saying Jim needs or does AEW reviews JUST for money, are just your power of imagination.


Nope, not having that.

Go back to the start of this, folks. This poster used the classic anti-Jim rhetoric. First, you try and dismiss his criticisms based on his dislike of the Bucks and Omega, second, you try and claim he’s a carny just looking for money.

Cornette has had personal issues with talented people he admits are talented. Shawn Michaels and Austin Aries. There are wrestlers he doesn’t know that he dislikes professionally (which this poster admitted was personal to him), which would give him fuel to target the others. Cornette’s criticisms are NOT rooted in personal issues for The Bucks or Omega. Those two can be mutually exclusive.

Also, if Cornette were doing this for money, he could have just accepted the six or seven figure deal he was offered as recently as late as last year by a drunken Chris Jericho. It’s no secret he was made an offer he REFUSED. It’s also no secret that Raw and SmackDown are still bigger powerhouses (duh) and are actually bigger talking points (which this poster STILL won’t acknowledge). Cornette doesn’t criticise AEW because it’s “easy street.”

He does it because he wants to. Or his fans want him to. That’s legit, folks. If he makes money off it and just so happens to get his jollies off with schadenfreude that’s a side perk. But anyone who leads with “Cornette does it because he hates the guys running it and is milking it for money” is pulling a swifty on you. Don’t fall for it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Wood said:


> Nope, not having that.
> 
> Go back to the start of this, folks. This poster used the classic anti-Jim rhetoric. First, you try and* dismiss his criticisms based on his dislike of the Bucks and Omega, second, you try and claim he’s a carny just looking for money*.
> 
> Cornette has had personal issues with talented people he admits are talented. Shawn Michaels and Austin Aries. There are wrestlers he doesn’t know that he dislikes professionally (which this poster admitted was personal to him), which would give him fuel to target the others. Cornette’s criticisms are NOT rooted in personal issues for The Bucks or Omega. Those two can be mutually exclusive.
> 
> Also, if Cornette were doing this for money, he could have just accepted the six or seven figure deal he was offered as recently as late as last year by a drunken Chris Jericho. It’s no secret he was made an offer he REFUSED. It’s also no secret that Raw and SmackDown are still bigger powerhouses (duh) and are actually bigger talking points (which this poster STILL won’t acknowledge). *Cornette doesn’t criticise AEW because it’s “easy street.”*
> 
> He does it because he wants to. Or his fans want him to. That’s legit, folks. If he makes money off it and just so happens to get his jollies off with schadenfreude that’s a side perk. But anyone who leads with “Cornette does it because he hates the guys running it and is* milking *it for money” is pulling a swifty on you. Don’t fall for it.


lol are you seeing things? instead of running for others you yourself provide the quotes of me declaring the things in bold. Especially I want to re-read where I called him a carny and dismissed his criticisms.


----------



## The Wood

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> lol are you seeing things? instead of running for others you yourself provide the quotes of me declaring the things in bold. Especially I want to re-read where I called him a carny and dismissed his criticisms.


That’s what that whistle is always about. Are you willing to admit that the WWE is still a bigger target than AEW yet?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> Let's be real, love or hate wwe, we all know theres nobody in a prominent role near as easy to make fun of on wwe's roster as orange cassidy. Couple that with his hatred of omega and the bucks and that makes this show way easier to review and dog like his fans wat


*Brian Last has pointed out multiple times that metrics are better across the board for their WWE reviews than AEW. If it was about YouTube views and website hits, they'd do all 3 shows. RAW has just been unwatchably bad and even Cornette's rants can't make anything outside of the Alexa and Orton segments more entertaining.*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

The Wood said:


> That’s what that whistle is always about. Are you willing to admit that the WWE is still a bigger target than AEW yet?


Okay, I take this as a white flag since you can't back up your lies.


----------



## CM Buck

Okay boys you're both pretty. It's not a huge deal why Jim does aew


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Brian Last has pointed out multiple times that metrics are better across the board for their WWE reviews than AEW. If it was about YouTube views and website hits, they'd do all 3 shows. RAW has just been unwatchably bad and even Cornette's rants can't make anything outside of the Alexa and Orton segments more entertaining.*


This year alone they literally said they're gonna take a break from wrestling and would only review it when they did something really stupid and they didnt even last a month before they were back reviewing it. They def do it for the traffic even if they act like they're above doing such things.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> This year alone they literally said they're gonna take a break from wrestling and would only review it when they did something really stupid and they didnt even last a month before they were back reviewing it. They def do it for the traffic even if they act like they're above doing such things.


*Wrong again, that was specifically for the Christmas break.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Wrong again, that was specifically for the Christmas break.*


Sure it was just christmas break. His quick return to reviews totes had nothing to do with loss of traffic. Here's a question, if he's so against doing wwe, then why does he review most of their ppvs?


----------



## yeahright2

Hephaesteus said:


> Sure it was just christmas break. His quick return to reviews totes had nothing to do with loss of traffic. Here's a question, if he's so against doing wwe, then why does he review most of their ppvs?


Because it´s a PPV? You can´t have a wrestling podcast and completely ignore the (by far) biggest promotion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> Sure it was just christmas break. His quick return to reviews totes had nothing to do with loss of traffic. Here's a question, if he's so against doing wwe, then why does he review most of their ppvs?


*Because he explicitly stated he's only doing pay-per-views and excessively stupid/funny moments from WWE. Do you halfway listen while shouting at your computer screen in the middle of his videos?*


----------



## Hephaesteus

yeahright2 said:


> Because it´s a PPV? You can´t have a wrestling podcast and completely ignore the (by far) biggest promotion.





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because he explicitly stated he's only doing pay-per-views and excessively stupid/funny moments from WWE. Do you halfway listen while shouting at your computer screen in the middle of his videos?*


So he's doing stuff that brings in ratings, thank you for proving my point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> So he's doing stuff that brings in ratings, thank you for proving my point.


*You have no point. You were proven wrong three times in a row because you struggled to comprehend basic statements.*


----------



## Pippen94

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Brian Last has pointed out multiple times that metrics are better across the board for their WWE reviews than AEW. If it was about YouTube views and website hits, they'd do all 3 shows. RAW has just been unwatchably bad and even Cornette's rants can't make anything outside of the Alexa and Orton segments more entertaining.*


Ppl here believing podcast would act in way to get less views. I can assure you every bit of content is intended to maximize audience.
Only complete marks believe otherwise


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You have no point. You were proven wrong three times in a row because you struggled to comprehend basic statements.*


Repeatedly proving my point but adding snark is not the same as proving me wrong. No idea who taught you how to debate but they should be fired cuz they failed miserably


----------



## Hephaesteus

Pippen94 said:


> Ppl here believing podcast would act in way to get less views. I can assure you every bit of content is intended to maximize audience.
> Only complete marks believe otherwise


*Clearly* you don't understand that Jim does all this out of the goodness of his heart. He doesn't need the money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> Repeatedly proving my point but adding snark is not the same as proving me wrong. No idea who taught you how to debate but they should be fired cuz they failed miserably


*RAW at their all time lowest draws more than AEW's average viewership. If Cornette cared about YouTube hits, he'd review the more popular show from top to bottom. You can't seem to grasp that simple concept, so your argument is not a debate, it's an embarrassment.*


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> Okay boys you're both pretty. It's not a huge deal why Jim does aew


I’m only so dogged about it because this is used constantly to try and dismiss the criticisms. I don’t know why that really matters, since the credibility of the criticisms is reflected in the number of people not watching. Maybe it’s an accuracy thing, or a spreading of misinformation thing? But it might also be a last ditch “I want wrestling to improve” thing and dismissing proper criticisms of it to continue a circle jerk just rubs me the wrong way.

Cornette’s misrepresented LOTS on the internet. Whatever you think of his opinion, the idea that his opinion isn’t genuine or that he does this for money when he could be getting paid to do nothing backstage is just so damn annoying.

The guy is passionate about wrestling and has his own personal code, whatever else you can say about him. That stings a lot of people who would love for him to play along.



Hephaesteus said:


> Sure it was just christmas break. His quick return to reviews totes had nothing to do with loss of traffic. Here's a question, if he's so against doing wwe, then why does he review most of their ppvs?


They literally weren’t doing shows. How can it be a loss of traffic if there is no content to view?



Pippen94 said:


> Ppl here believing podcast would act in way to get less views. I can assure you every bit of content is intended to maximize audience.
> Only complete marks believe otherwise


Some people wouldn’t compromise themselves for a cheque when they have enough money, believe it or not. There’s a difference between monetising what you do and _maximising_ your audience. I don’t think the marks are the ones that can accept that Raw and SmackDown are bigger entities than AEW.

True story: I once turned down a job with a bigger salary because I wanted to stay living in the area I was in at the time. I had a lot of social and family commitments. A significantly bigger salary. The money didn’t matter that much to me.

It’s not an insane concept to think that someone doesn’t want to put themselves through five hours of WWE content a week just for the traffic when their show seems to be as much a personal outlet to them as a money-making enterprise.

But no. Corners refused a job with AEW and loves to bash their product because...they’re so good and popular?


----------



## Runaway

Imagine wasting so much energy defending Jim Cornette.


----------



## Pippen94

Hephaesteus said:


> *Clearly* you don't understand that Jim does all this out of the goodness of his heart. He doesn't need the money.


Ha - Last time I listened they spent half an hour selling male grooming product for private parts.


----------



## The Wood

Runaway said:


> Imagine wasting so much energy defending Jim Cornette.


Great contribution. Wonderful insight. We have someone above it all, ladies and gentlemen. 



Pippen94 said:


> Ha - Last time I listened they spent half an hour selling male grooming product for private parts.


You cannot honestly not get this. No one is saying they don’t monetise. They don’t go for AEW because it is the hot ticket though. That’s Raw and SmackDown.

I’ve never heard an argument against it, because everyone knows it is true, haha. It’d also be ludicrous to say “AEW is more popular than the WWE” out loud.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> It’d also be ludicrous to say “AEW is more popular than the WWE” out loud.


Wait, someone actually said AEW was more popular than WWE? Why would anyone choose to so obviously expose their lack of knowledge like that? That is just an easy metric. Or did they use Meltzer descriptions like "between 8:37 and 8:43 the show was watched by more 12-14 year olds. AEW wins again!"


----------



## .christopher.

Runaway said:


> Imagine wasting so much energy defending Jim Cornette.


Imagine coming into a thread to not only post this, but to constantly post gibberish despite being proven wrong time and time again about someone who's supposedly irrelevant . You children need to fuck off.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> Wait, someone actually said AEW was more popular than WWE? Why would anyone choose to so obviously expose their lack of knowledge like that? That is just an easy metric. Or did they use Meltzer descriptions like "between 8:37 and 8:43 the show was watched by more 12-14 year olds. AEW wins again!"


Haha, no, no, no — they refuse to say it. While at the same time arguing that Cornette gets more attention for falsely going after AEW...for some reason.

It’s like picking a fight with an old man for street cred. I have no clue what these people think. Well, I know they don’t like the criticisms and would rather have them dismissed than have to actually address them.

For example: Easier to label Jim a racist than to respond to him actually reading Maki Itoh’s resume (which was amazing) and pointing out that assuming a Japanese person is automatically a good wrestler is a stereotype.


----------



## .christopher.

The Wood said:


> Haha, no, no, no — they refuse to say it. While at the same time arguing that Cornette gets more attention for falsely going after AEW...for some reason.
> 
> It’s like picking a fight with an old man for street cred. I have no clue what these people think.


Just when you think AEW fans couldn't be any dumber.


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *RAW at their all time lowest draws more than AEW's average viewership. If Cornette cared about YouTube hits, he'd review the more popular show from top to bottom. You can't seem to grasp that simple concept, so your argument is not a debate, it's an embarrassment.*


I'm sure that snark sounded much better in your head.

Right there's raw audience members who absolutely wants to listen to cornette but won't do so cuz he won't review raw.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> For example: Easier to label Jim a racist than to respond to him actually reading Maki Itoh’s resume (which was amazing) and pointing out that assuming a Japanese person is automatically a good wrestler is a stereotype.


So what about his refusal to watch Asuka cuz he assumed she was a schoolgirl? I'm sure you have a logical explanation for that


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> I'm sure that snark sounded much better in your head.
> 
> Right there's raw audience members who absolutely wants to listen to cornette but won't do so cuz he won't review raw.


Yep, they get a spike whenever they talk about Raw and their videos about Raw seem to do a lot better than the ones about AEW, for example.



Hephaesteus said:


> So what about his refusal to watch Asuka cuz he assumed she was a schoolgirl? I'm sure you have a logical explanation for that


Yes, and I’ve addressed that in here.


----------



## Pippen94

.christopher. said:


> Imagine coming into a thread to not only post this, but to constantly post gibberish despite being proven wrong time and time again about someone who's supposedly irrelevant . You children need to fuck off.


Cornette always talks about marks - maybe he was referring to his own fans?! The ones who believes he isn't motivated by money like everyone else. 
Aew gets views that's why he covers it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Anyway, more AEW segments have been uploaded:












*


----------



## .christopher.

Pippen94 said:


> Cornette always talks about marks - maybe he was referring to his own fans?! The ones who believes he isn't motivated by money like everyone else.
> Aew gets views that's why he covers it


There's been some stiff competition during my time on this forum, but I think you're the worst poster I've had the misfortune of coming across on here.


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> Cornette always talks about marks - maybe he was referring to his own fans?! The ones who believes he isn't motivated by money like everyone else.
> Aew gets views that's why he covers it


Why wouldn’t he take the AEW money then? Why hasn’t he crawled back to the WWE? Why not cover the shit that gets more views? This line of thinking makes no sense lol.

Just looking at Cornette’s most recent videos from the past week.

Nia Jax, 2 days ago: 116k
Yokozuna, 4 days ago: 85k
Meltzer, Brian Last, 4 days ago: 76k
WWE Royalty Checks, 4 days ago: 75k
John Cena, 2 days ago: 61k
Lars Sullivan, 4 days ago: 56k
Jon Moxley, KENTA, 4 days ago: 47k
Terry Funk, 2 days ago: 45k
Chris Jericho, AC/DC, 4 days ago: 45k
AEW Wedding, 3 days ago: 37k
AEW Tag Battle Royal, 3 days ago: 37k
Royal Rumble Follow-Ups, 4 days: 33k
Dropkick Physics: 32k
Wrestlers Teaming after Feuds, 4 days ago: 30k
MSG, 1 week ago: 30k
More Corny Awards, 1 week ago: 30k
Corny Awards, 1 week ago: 29k
Jade Cargill, Shaq, AEW, 4 days ago: 25k
Phil Hickerson & Dennis Condrey: 11k

Oof, those AEW talking points. He must be doing that because there is absolutely nothing else people would rather hear him talk about.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't believe they're still trying to force the "Cornette needs AEW" narrative when we've shown in this very thread that he turned down multiple offers to work there. This is the same man who has turned down a collective $80,000 in the last decade to not work with Russo on a public platform(podcast, interview, wrestling match, etc.). This is the same man who makes so much money off of Cornette's Collectibles that he had to shut down orders in January. But he somehow needs to talk about a psuedo wrestling promotion that draws 800,000 viewers on a good week ON HIS FREE PODCAST to keep food on the table. Yikes.*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't believe they're still trying to force the "Cornette needs AEW" narrative when we've shown in this very thread that he turned down multiple offers to work there. This is the same man who has turned down a collective $80,000 in the last decade to not work with Russo on a public platform(podcast, interview, wrestling match, etc.). This is the same man who makes so much money off of Cornette's Collectibles that he had to shut down orders in January. But he somehow needs to talk about a psuedo wrestling promotion that draws 800,000 viewers on a good week ON HIS FREE PODCAST to keep food on the table. Yikes.*


Well said. But it’s one of the few ways they’ve got to try and take the venom out of the stinger.

It wouldn’t even matter if Cornette WERE doing it for the money if the criticisms were valid anyway. The reason it’s such a contentious point is because this an attempted shortcut at avoiding that validity. Cornette is doing it for money, therefore Cornette doesn’t mean it, ergo it isn’t true. You can see the leaps in logic. Doing something for money _doesn’t_ mean you’re insincere, and being insincere doesn’t mean that it isn’t truth. 

That and, for logic’s sake, _it makes no sense_.


----------



## yeahright2

Brian Last brought up a good point; The kidnapping of Marko Stunt is the SECOND kidnapping in the short history of AEW.
Are we sure Russo isn´t secretly working for them like he did for Impact? It would explain some of the weird booking and talent that has no business being on tv.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Brian Last brought up a good point; The kidnapping of Marko Stunt is the SECOND kidnapping in the short history of AEW.
> Are we sure Russo isn´t secretly working for them like he did for Impact? It would explain some of the weird booking and talent that has no business being on tv.


*Russo wouldn't be having 20 minute wrestling matches back to back and the angles would actually be exciting.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Russo wouldn't be having 20 minute wrestling matches back to back and the angles would actually be exciting.*


He could be a "consultant"?  If (when) we get "X on a pole" matches, we´ll know for sure. 
And no. Not all Russo angles were exciting. Some where weird, some were straight up stupid, others were bad or had swerves just for the sake of having a swerve. And there was a few gems in between.


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> Brian Last brought up a good point; The kidnapping of Marko Stunt is the SECOND kidnapping in the short history of AEW.
> Are we sure Russo isn´t secretly working for them like he did for Impact? It would explain some of the weird booking and talent that has no business being on tv.


Hahaha, wait until you come across the clip where Brian corrects that and says “We missed some!” I almost spat my coffee over the elevator.

-FTR kidnapping Stunt.
-Janela kidnapping Tully (so you got kidnapper and kidnap victim back-to-back).
-PAC kidnapped Michael Nakazawa.
-Britt Baker kidnapped Big Swole (or vice versa — I do not remember).

Honestly, a lot of the things they do poorly really does remind me of Russo’s style. Not the usual things either (car crash angles, things not being explained).

One of his tropes when left unchecked is referencing the WWF/E. He cut quite a few promos in WCW that were aimed at Jim Ross of all people. Lots of guys coming in like “That was Meat in the WWF!” Lots of things to remind you of how good the other place was. Honestly, that KENTA angle the other week reminded me of that. “It’s Hideo Itami from the WWE!”

And I like KENTA, but way to completely whiff with him right out the gate. Especially by using CM Punk’s move (doesn’t matter who did it first) and inviting comparisons.


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> Hahaha, wait until you come across the clip where Brian corrects that and says “We missed some!” I almost spat my coffee over the elevator.
> 
> -FTR kidnapping Stunt.
> -Janela kidnapping Tully (so you got kidnapper and kidnap victim back-to-back).
> -PAC kidnapped Michael Nakazawa.
> -Britt Baker kidnapped Big Swole (or vice versa — I do not remember).


That doesn´t make it better.. AT ALL. One every 6 months.
AEW started January 2019. 2 years later we´ve already had 4 kidnappings the lead absolutely nowhere.


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> That doesn´t make it better.. AT ALL. One every 6 months.
> AEW started January 2019. 2 years later we´ve already had 4 kidnappings the lead absolutely nowhere.


Was Marko Stunt explained at all? I don’t think Tully was either. I don’t think Tully has even addressed it.

I somehow doubt AEW’s long-term storytelling involves a gimmick for Blanchard where his trauma at the hands of Janela has warped him into becoming a kidnapper himself.


----------



## Shock Street

The Wood said:


> Hahaha, wait until you come across the clip where Brian corrects that and says “We missed some!” I almost spat my coffee over the elevator.
> 
> -FTR kidnapping Stunt.
> -Janela kidnapping Tully (so you got kidnapper and kidnap victim back-to-back).
> -PAC kidnapped Michael Nakazawa.
> -Britt Baker kidnapped Big Swole (or vice versa — I do not remember).


Does Darby getting car dragged count? Seems like kidnapping + road rash so I'm saying yes



The Wood said:


> Was Marko Stunt explained at all? I don’t think Tully was either. I don’t think Tully has even addressed it.


That segment with Stunt was weird as hell and also had no repurcussions. Jungle Boy didn't even mention Marko when he called FTR out again on the most recent ep.


----------



## The Wood

Shock Street said:


> Does Darby getting car dragged count? Seems like kidnapping + road rash so I'm saying yes
> 
> 
> 
> That segment with Stunt was weird as hell and also had no repurcussions. Jungle Boy didn't even mention Marko when he called FTR out again on the most recent ep.


I think if I were dragged and the cops told me it didn’t count as me being taken against my will, I’d be pretty upset. We can add Darby to the list.

Holy shit, so they didn’t even address it? Wooooooow. Okay, I don’t think I need to really spell out why that is bad, haha.


----------



## yeahright2

GIve it a year or 2, and it will be easier to count the wrestlers who hasn´t been kidnapped in some form..
But "sports based" promotion..


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> GIve it a year or 2, and it will be easier to count the wrestlers who hasn´t been kidnapped in some form..
> But "sports based" promotion..


THAT’S the program! Eventually there will be a bunch of wrestlers who haven’t experienced the trauma of being kidnapped, and it will be a small faction of them against the rest of the locker-room looking to abduct them.


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> THAT’S the program! Eventually there will be a bunch of wrestlers who haven’t experienced the trauma of being kidnapped, and it will be a small faction of them against the rest of the locker-room looking to abduct them.


..Russo? Is that you?  
That´s exactly the type of nonsensical stuff he´d write.. And as a swerve, he´d have one or 2 of the traumatized wrestlers develop a Stockholm syndrome and turn or something like that.


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> ..Russo? Is that you?
> That´s exactly the type of nonsensical stuff he´d write.. And as a swerve, he´d have one or 2 of the traumatized wrestlers develop a Stockholm syndrome and turn or something like that.


They got locked in a room for a while and emerged as heels on the “kidnapping zombies” side.


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> ..Russo? Is that you?
> That´s exactly the type of nonsensical stuff he´d write.. And as a swerve, he´d have one or 2 of the traumatized wrestlers develop a Stockholm syndrome and turn or something like that.





The Wood said:


> They got locked in a room for a while and emerged as heels on the “kidnapping zombies” side.


Then we would get a Marko on a pole match.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Pippen94 said:


> Ha - Last time I listened they spent half an hour selling male grooming product for private parts.


Def doesnt need the money which is why every segment of his ends in an advertisement.


----------



## Shock Street

The Wood said:


> I think if I were dragged and the cops told me it didn’t count as me being taken against my will, I’d be pretty upset. We can add Darby to the list.
> 
> Holy shit, so they didn’t even address it? Wooooooow. Okay, I don’t think I need to really spell out why that is bad, haha.


The horns being sawn off wasnt mentioned either. JB just complimented Dax. Not a good promo.


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> Def doesnt need the money which is why every segment of his ends in an advertisement.


You don’t really “get” podcasts, do you?


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> You don’t really “get” podcasts, do you?


I get them, just not trying to hear this he dont need the money excuse when anywhere from 1/4-1/2 of his show is dedicated to his making money in one way or the other.


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> I get them, just not trying to hear this he dont need the money excuse when anywhere from 1/4-1/2 of his show is dedicated to his making money in one way or the other.


It’s been explained to you, you’re just not listening.

Monetising =/= needing money or needing AEW for money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> It’s been explained to you, you’re just not listening.
> 
> Monetising =/= needing money or needing AEW for money.


*It's just a stupid way of saying "he'd be quiet if he didn't need money." Once again yet another desperate attempt to avoid debating the subject matter. I'm putting everyone who does this on my block list.*


----------



## CM Buck

Christopher has been warned for his comment towards Pippen94. 

To reiterate. Attack the argument not the poster.


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> Christopher has been warned for his comment towards Pippen94.
> 
> To reiterate. Attack the argument not the poster.


I didn't attack pip. I stated a fact.


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> I didn't attack pip. I stated a fact.


Bait insult either way you were going to get pulled up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Itoh hasn't even wrestled yet and Cornette did a 20 minute rant on her 😂😂😂




*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Itoh hasn't even wrestled yet and Cornette did a 20 minute rant on her 😂😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He’s gonna be proven right though, just watch. That resume reads like a parody of pro-wrestling. AJW this certainly ain’t. I think he appreciates her Twitter game though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> He’s gonna be proven right though, just watch. That resume reads like a parody of pro-wrestling. AJW this certainly ain’t. I think he appreciates her Twitter game though.


*It's a losing battle because Itoh is already the most over Joshi going into the tournament and Cornette is just putting her over the top, which Cody and Kenny might use to push her to the finals just to spite Cornette.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> It’s been explained to you, you’re just not listening.
> 
> Monetising =/= needing money or needing AEW for money.


Can't have it both ways. One of your defenses for cornette not needing the money was that he was giving the podcast for free. I just debunked said argument by showing that he was monetizing the podcast.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Be funny how Cornette assesses the glove compartment full of Joshis after the tournament. 

Maybe they can summon Mothra if they need help...


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's a losing battle because Itoh is already the most over Joshi going into the tournament and Cornette is just putting her over the top, which Cody and Kenny might use to push her to the finals just to spite Cornette.*


I’m sure the Japanese final is going to come down to Yuka and Maki. I don’t think that how they should book though.

Is there a serious joshi in the entire tournament? Aja Kong once upon a time, but she can barely walk now.


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> Can't have it both ways. One of your defenses for cornette not needing the money was that he was giving the podcast for free. I just debunked said argument by showing that he was monetizing the podcast.


I never said that. You’re slipping. I mean he could put things behind a paywall if he wants, which he doesn’t. So there’s that.

You’re trying to force a dichotomy here that doesn’t work. It’s not “having it both ways” to suggest that someone makes money doing something but could maximise their income by doing something else, lol. Haven’t you ever heard of someone taking a pay cut to do something they enjoy?


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> I never said that. You’re slipping. I mean he could put things behind a paywall if he wants, which he doesn’t. So there’s that.
> 
> You’re trying to force a dichotomy here that doesn’t work. It’s not “having it both ways” to suggest that someone makes money doing something but could maximise their income by doing something else, lol. Haven’t you ever heard of someone taking a pay cut to do something they enjoy?


What do you think would make more money for jim? Putting his stuff behind a paywall or opening it up for free with advertisements and a much larger audience to advertise his online store to? 

Dudes not taking a pay cut, he's giving his audience exactly what they want. Otherwise he would've enacted rules similar to the hair and nail rules on cassidy a long time ago for making fun of the business.


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> What do you think would make more money for jim? Putting his stuff behind a paywall or opening it up for free with advertisements and a much larger audience to advertise his online store to?
> 
> Dudes not taking a pay cut, he's giving his audience exactly what they want. Otherwise he would've enacted rules similar to the hair and nail rules on cassidy a long time ago for making fun of the business.


Of course his audience want this. _What are you even arguing anymore?_


----------



## Klitschko

yeahright2 said:


> That doesn´t make it better.. AT ALL. One every 6 months.
> AEW started January 2019. 2 years later we´ve already had 4 kidnappings the lead absolutely nowhere.


Shit man, at this point I'm just waiting for the ninjas that kidnapped Samoa Joe to appear and target someone else.


----------



## The Wood

Klitschko said:


> Shit man, at this point I'm just waiting for the ninjas that kidnapped Samoa Joe to appear and target someone else.


Seriously, as maligned as that angle was on TNA, would that even look out of place on Dynamite?


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> Seriously, as maligned as that angle was on TNA, would that even look out of place on Dynamite?


Not at all. Thats one of the most infamous angles TNA ever did, and it would fit right in with the current AEW. They wouldn't explain anything and the fans would tell you to just wait, because its part of some long term storytelling bullshit.


----------



## The Wood

That angle led to Joe having the weird tattoo on his face that looked quite...phallic, right?

The best explanation I ever heard for that was “stag night.”


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> That angle led to Joe having the weird tattoo on his face that looked quite...phallic, right?
> 
> The best explanation I ever heard for that was “stag night.”


Yep. He had the penis tattoo on his face and wore those MC Hammer pajamas as well.


----------



## Klitschko

Double post but also he had the machete. We can't forget the machete.


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> Shit man, at this point I'm just waiting for the ninjas that kidnapped Samoa Joe to appear and target someone else.


Haven´t we seen ninjas already? I think I remember seeing Nakazawa in ninja outfit.. But I could be wrong


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Pippen94

Hephaesteus said:


> What do you think would make more money for jim? Putting his stuff behind a paywall or opening it up for free with advertisements and a much larger audience to advertise his online store to?
> 
> Dudes not taking a pay cut, he's giving his audience exactly what they want. Otherwise he would've enacted rules similar to the hair and nail rules on cassidy a long time ago for making fun of the business.


Kinda scary how cult members just take Jim's word at face value to point they see him as this southern gentleman just doing podcast as hobby to pass his retirement. 
Maybe it's part pledge they have to make?!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052995784877268992


----------



## Dr. Middy

I don't like Cornette at all for a bunch of reasons, but I don't understand why some of you come in here to have arguments with people who are talking about Cornette IN THE THREAD made SPECIFICALLY so they can talk about him. 

If you don't like him, simply skip over the one thread. It ain't hard lol


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> Kinda scary how cult members just take Jim's word at face value to point they see him as this southern gentleman just doing podcast as hobby to pass his retirement.
> Maybe it's part pledge they have to make?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052995784877268992


Are you going to state you believe that AEW garners more attention than WWE? Or explain why Cornette would turn down a guaranteed AEW deal if he were solely trying to _maximise_ profits?

If not, get the fuck out with these nothing points.


----------



## Pippen94

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I don't like Cornette at all for a bunch of reasons, but I don't understand why some of you come in here to have arguments with people who are talking about Cornette IN THE THREAD made SPECIFICALLY so they can talk about him.
> 
> If you don't like him, simply skip over the one thread. It ain't hard lol


If cornette hated aew as much as he says & podcast is just a hobby why would he cover it?!
If my post gets one of these guys to engage in independent thought then its worth it


----------



## Not Lying

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


>


I died laughing at Jim's reaction finding out The Acclaimed were heels and worked the match with Jericho like that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> I died laughing at Jim's reaction finding out The Acclaimed were heels and worked the match with Jericho like that


*He gave a glowing review until he found out it was yet another heel match with fucked up psychology and immediately trashed all his notes 🤣*


----------



## CM Buck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He gave a glowing review until he found out it was yet another heel match with fucked up psychology and immediately trashed all his notes 🤣*


Not for nothing but its the best these two kids have looked in a minute


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Terry Funk and Maki Itoh videos were the best ones in a while.


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> If cornette hated aew as much as he says & podcast is just a hobby why would he cover it?!
> If my post gets one of these guys to engage in independent thought then its worth it


If a film reviewer doesn’t like a lot of movies, why do they review so many films? Hmm? Such independent thought.

His fans asked him to review it for a laugh and it’s easy content for his show. And as he has said “it’s a grudge” at this point.

Why is this so hard for people to get? Hasn’t anyone actually done something because they honestly have just wanted to?

Anyway, I wish Brian and Jim would keep a counter of everything that didn’t actually make sense. My favourites this week are Sammy being upset he was recorded...while he was being recorded, Sting having an interview that didn’t make any sense, and Darby being kidnapped RIGHT AFTER Marko was kidnapped and no one bringing it up.


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> Bait insult either way you were going to get pulled up.


Shape up, chief. I get a warning for nout and pip's still in here derailing the best thread on the forum.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


>


*I want to talk more about the Sammy and MJF segment. Jim nailed it here and offered an awesome way to shoot this in a way that doesn't insult the audience's intelligence. Biggest points:

1. Sammy told the camera man to stay, so why would he freak out about an out of context cell phone recording?
2. Why not do secret security footage in the hallway to establish ambiguity? That way, Jericho has no way of knowing how the conversation leading up to the gut punch went.
3. Why air pretape during the match from before the altercation? It detracts from the story.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> If a film reviewer doesn’t like a lot of movies, why do they review so many films? Hmm? Such independent thought.
> 
> His fans asked him to review it for a laugh and it’s easy content for his show. And as he has said “it’s a grudge” at this point.
> 
> Why is this so hard for people to get? Hasn’t anyone actually done something because they honestly have just wanted to?


Funny that you use that analogy. A film reviewer gets paid to review films, hell even those youtubers with their mock outrage get paid. At this point the debate has gone beyond Jim's motives and now is about wondering why his cult thinks he does this as a hobby despite evidence proving otherwise


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> Funny that you use that analogy. A film reviewer gets paid to review films, hell even those youtubers with their mock outrage get paid. At this point the debate has gone beyond Jim's motives and now is about wondering why his cult thinks he does this as a hobby despite evidence proving otherwise


No one is saying that he doesn’t get paid. Lol wtf is so hard about understanding this for people?


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> No one is saying that he doesn’t get paid. Lol wtf is so hard about understanding this for people?


Then its not a hobby. Or are you saying that he's leaving money on the table by focusing mainly on aew? 


Besides that previous quote was a comment on your analogy not jims situation.


----------



## Not Lying

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I want to talk more about the Sammy and MJF segment. Jim nailed it here and offered an awesome way to shoot this in a way that doesn't insult the audience's intelligence. Biggest points:
> 
> 1. Sammy told the camera man to stay, so why would he freak out about an out of context cell phone recording?
> 2. Why not do secret security footage in the hallway to establish ambiguity? That way, Jericho has no way of knowing how the conversation leading up to the gut punch went.
> 3. Why air pretape during the match from before the altercation? It detracts from the story.*


I'm waiting for next week to see if there's any follow-up on that, when MJF and Jericho walked off from each-other after All Out and said "what a loser", Y2J confronted him about it, so he does rewatch the show..

Let's see if they'll be consistent with this.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Jim continues to be right with his assessments of Dynamite. Also as someone who really doesn't like women's wrestling the Itoh rant was very enjoyable lol. I enjoy AEW for the most part but they have some real glaring flaws. Although when you're only other options are what they are it's more enjoyable by default. At least Dynamite feels like a wrestling show with real people at times.



Pippen94 said:


> If cornette hated aew as much as he says & podcast is just a hobby why would he cover it?!
> If my post gets one of these guys to engage in independent thought then its worth it


Bro are you still on this? Not everyone is going to like the things you like so you need to learn to get over it. If you want to listen to a show that's predominately positive towards everything AEW does and glosses over their faults with "haha yeah that's wild" I can direct you to the Bryan and Vinny show.


----------



## Pippen94

kennykiller12 said:


> Jim continues to be right with his assessments of Dynamite. Also as someone who really doesn't like women's wrestling the Itoh rant was very enjoyable lol. I enjoy AEW for the most part but they have some real glaring flaws but when you're only other options are what they are it's more enjoyable by default. At least Dynamite feels like a wrestling show with real people at times.
> 
> 
> Bro are you still on this? Not everyone is going to like the things you like so you need to learn to get over it. If you want to listen to a show that's predominately positive towards everything AEW does and glosses over their faults with "haha yeah that's wild" I can direct you to the Bryan and Vinny show.


Who's sock puppet are you?!
Ppl can listen to whoever they want. Equally, I can point out when others blindly adopt somebody's opinion as their own without seeing the ridiculousness of it - like Cornette supposedly dedicating time on his show to stuff which doesn't draw an audience


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Pippen94 said:


> Who's sock puppet are you?!
> Ppl can listen to whoever they want. Equally, I can point out when others blindly adopt somebody's opinion as their own without seeing the ridiculousness of it - like Cornette supposedly dedicating time on his show to stuff which doesn't draw an audience


Socket puppet? Huh?

I don't really post in this thread, as I listen to the JCE every week in podcast form, so it's redundant. I've just noticed you're going around and around with the same people about the same things. I'm just saying that you're wasting your time and need to accept people aren't going to always like what you like.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just ignore the bad posters using ad hominem against Cornette because they have no legitimate argument.
*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Just ignore the bad posters using ad hominem against Cornette because they have no legitimate argument.*


If only book and movie reviewers would just publish reviews of books and movies they liked, everything would get five stars and be awesome!


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> Then its not a hobby. Or are you saying that he's leaving money on the table by focusing mainly on aew?
> 
> 
> Besides that previous quote was a comment on your analogy not jims situation.


I don’t think I ever said the word “hobby.” Yes, I am saying that he is leaving money on the table by focusing on AEW and not mainline WWE programming.


----------



## CM Buck

@Brock can you ban Pippen94 from this thread please


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> I don’t think I ever said the word “hobby.” Yes, I am saying that he is leaving money on the table by focusing on AEW and not mainline WWE programming.


Like Cornette said on this weekend's Experience, by far the biggest thing he covered on the last show was Nia Jax's hole (pun intended).


----------



## Pippen94

Firefromthegods said:


> @Brock can you ban Pippen94 from this thread please


I hope the role reversal is not lost on anybody. Enjoy your echo chamber!!


----------



## One Shed

Glad Cornette pointed out the dumbness of KENTA showing up with a briefcase. Everyone watching is going to think "WWE lite,"


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> I don’t think I ever said the word “hobby.” Yes, I am saying that he is leaving money on the table by focusing on AEW and not mainline WWE programming.


The only reason why the numbers are so high for his wwe stuff is because he doesnt do it as much. If he did it weekly, the youtube numbers would drop. AEW has oc, omega, the balding brothers, janela, jericho, cody and ftc storylines going for that company. What does wwe have that jim cares about one way or the other? Reigns, Drew, Charlie, Orton and possibly the fiend (who's not even there). Even jim knows that he couldnt do anything interesting with weekly wwe reviews which is why he avoids them.


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> I hope the role reversal is not lost on anybody. Enjoy your echo chamber!!


Role reversal? What are you talking about? You're at the centre of every spot fire in this thread. People lose their temper at you. I discipline. They complain about you. I get a headache.

And you are going around attacking Cornettes fanbase by calling them cultists and implying they are incapable of forming an opinion without Cornettes say so.

And as for your use of echo chamber? Thats absolutely absurd and you sound like them boys. There's no echo chamber.

I've told you not to start shit in this thread numerous times in this thread, you've not listened numerous times, ergo you are banned from this thread


----------



## Pippen94

Firefromthegods said:


> Role reversal? What are you talking about? You're at the centre of every spot fire in this thread. People lose their temper at you. I discipline. They complain about you. I get a headache.
> 
> And you are going around attacking Cornettes fanbase by calling them cultists and implying they are incapable of forming an opinion without Cornettes say so.
> 
> And as for your use of echo chamber? Thats absolutely absurd and you sound like them boys. There's no echo chamber.
> 
> I've told you not to start shit in this thread numerous times in this thread, you've not listened numerous times, ergo you are banned from this thread


Folder is the inverse of the rest of aew section with ppl who don't like company complaining about their favorite being attacked.

I've followed Cornette before his podcast & only recently stopped listening. He's the ultimate carny & everything he says should be taken will a grain of salt.

Fact he's worked ppl into thinking he's the doyen of creative booking & altruistic to boot is amazing considering most wrestling figures say the opposite


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> Folder is the inverse of the rest of aew section with ppl who don't like company complaining about their favorite being attacked.
> 
> I've followed Cornette before his podcast & only recently stopped listening. He's the ultimate carny & everything he says should be taken will a grain of salt.
> 
> Fact he's worked ppl into thinking he's the doyen of creative booking & altruistic to boot is amazing considering most wrestling figures say the opposite


We all want AEW to stop doing DUMB, WWE lite stuff. How hard is this? No more midgets, children, charisma vacuums, and horrible promos. All of those things WWE has pushed on us for over a decade and AEW has been giving us the dollar store equivalent of.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> The only reason why the numbers are so high for his wwe stuff is because he doesnt do it as much. If he did it weekly, the youtube numbers would drop. AEW has oc, omega, the balding brothers, janela, jericho, cody and ftc storylines going for that company. What does wwe have that jim cares about one way or the other? Reigns, Drew, Charlie, Orton and possibly the fiend (who's not even there). Even jim knows that he couldnt do anything interesting with weekly wwe reviews which is why he avoids them.


@Firefromthegods *can you send him with Pippen? He hasn't made one attempt to argue the content of Cornette's reviews.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Firefromthegods *can you send him with Pippen? He hasn't made one attempt to argue the content of Cornette's reviews.*


Pretty sure that back seat modding is illegal as is antagonizing someone which you're clearly trying to do by quoting me. If you have nothing to add to the cornette aew convo that you just quoted, then be gone.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> Glad Cornette pointed out the dumbness of KENTA showing up with a briefcase. Everyone watching is going to think "WWE lite,"


That and doing the move of former MITB Winner, CM Punk. 



Hephaesteus said:


> The only reason why the numbers are so high for his wwe stuff is because he doesnt do it as much. If he did it weekly, the youtube numbers would drop. AEW has oc, omega, the balding brothers, janela, jericho, cody and ftc storylines going for that company. What does wwe have that jim cares about one way or the other? Reigns, Drew, Charlie, Orton and possibly the fiend (who's not even there). Even jim knows that he couldnt do anything interesting with weekly wwe reviews which is why he avoids them.


Nope. They do better because the WWE has got a much larger global audience. There’s plenty to rip WWE on. 



Hephaesteus said:


> Pretty sure that back seat modding is illegal as is antagonizing someone which you're clearly trying to do by quoting me. If you have nothing to add to the cornette aew convo that you just quoted, then be gone.


BOSS is like the driving the force behind these threads and actually posts most of the actual Cornette stuff.


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> Folder is the inverse of the rest of aew section with ppl who don't like company complaining about their favorite being attacked.
> 
> I've followed Cornette before his podcast & only recently stopped listening. He's the ultimate carny & everything he says should be taken will a grain of salt.
> 
> Fact he's worked ppl into thinking he's the doyen of creative booking & altruistic to boot is amazing considering most wrestling figures say the opposite


Its stickier cause I don't want multiple Jim Cornette threads every week. If its here I don't have that problem.

Aside from maybe wood there's no correlation between being a fan of Cornette and hating aew. This thread is not a critics corner. If it was id close it because you lot shouldn't be segregated and divided up. That's not what a forum is.

Absolutely Cornettes opinion should be taken with a grain of salt. Just like meltzers and russo and every other idiot not signed to aew. Opinions are to be scrutinised and discussed. That's why these videos exist to be discussed and critiqued. 

His not worked anyone. They are just his opinions dude. Everyone else is fine with his opinions on here. Because they understand every time he opens his mouth he makes aew relevant. There's plenty of posters in this section who don't value his opinion. But they leave this thread alone. Or they contribute by discussing the videos even if its just to laugh at the silly old man.

You come in here to keep the Cornette fans in check by dropping facts on them when there's simply no need. 

This is just a video thread. Discuss the videos, @Hephaesteus @The Wood that goes for you as well. No more back and forth about Jim covering wwe and all that other irrelevant stuff.

Videos, reviews. Nothing more.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> Nope. They do better because the WWE has got a much larger global audience. There’s plenty to rip WWE on.
> 
> 
> 
> BOSS is like the driving the force behind these threads and actually posts most of the actual Cornette stuff.


By be gone i mean off my posts, not out of this thread.


At first maybe, but after a while.
Dont get me wrong, WWE does suck donkey balls and is doing a ton of things wrong but most of their fuck ups are behind the scenes. Compare that to aew which has an invasion, the potential break up of aew's biggest heel group, the return of a legend and his protegee along with shaq wrestling, and the various other fuck ups going on with wrestlers that cornette hates. Which one do you think viewers would be more interested in hearing about. 
However this is all hypothetical since it cant be proven one way or the other


----------



## Hephaesteus

Firefromthegods said:


> Its stickier cause I don't want multiple Jim Cornette threads every week. If its here I don't have that problem.
> 
> Aside from maybe wood there's no correlation between being a fan of Cornette and hating aew. This thread is not a critics corner. If it was id close it because you lot shouldn't be segregated and divided up. That's not what a forum is.
> 
> Absolutely Cornettes opinion should be taken with a grain of salt. Just like meltzers and russo and every other idiot not signed to aew. Opinions are to be scrutinised and discussed. That's why these videos exist to be discussed and critiqued.
> 
> His not worked anyone. They are just his opinions dude. Everyone else is fine with his opinions on here. Because they understand every time he opens his mouth he makes aew relevant. There's plenty of posters in this section who don't value his opinion. But they leave this thread alone. Or they contribute by discussing the videos even if its just to laugh at the silly old man.
> 
> You come in here to keep the Cornette fans in check by dropping facts on them when there's simply no need.
> 
> This is just a video thread. Discuss the videos, @Hephaesteus @The Wood that goes for you as well. No more back and forth about Jim covering wwe and all that other irrelevant stuff.
> 
> Videos, reviews. Nothing more.


Ok my bad the above happened before I saw this. That shall be it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> Pretty sure that back seat modding is illegal as is antagonizing someone which you're clearly trying to do by quoting me. If you have nothing to add to the cornette aew convo that you just quoted, then be gone.


*I literally started the convo and you've failed for the last 3 days to stay on topic, so I'm formally requesting you be banned from the thread as @Firefromthegods suggested to @.christopher. last week.*


----------



## CM Buck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I literally started the convo and you've failed for the last 3 days to stay on topic, so I'm formally requesting you be banned from the thread as @Firefromthegods suggested to @.christopher. last week.*


I've told hep to not discuss wwe and Jim's podcast generally as well as wood cause they both went off on a tangent


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> @Brock can you ban Pippen94 from this thread please


The best thread on this forum just got even better.


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I literally started the convo and you've failed for the last 3 days to stay on topic, so I'm formally requesting you be banned from the thread as @Firefromthegods suggested to @.christopher. last week.*


Despite being tagged, I didn't get an alert for this strangely enough.

Anyway, I'm still behind on the podcasts but two things I loved in the ones I caught up on were the mega song collab ( @Two Sheds ) and him talking about the shit we say over here in England.

I have no idea why he thinks so highly of England and us Brits ourselves. We're a mess!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@Firefromthegods @Brock - you can ban me from this thread too please 

too many triggers for me  - let the lads discuss Jim in peace


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @Firefromthegods @Brock - you can ban me from this thread too please
> 
> too many triggers for me  - let the lads discuss Jim in peace


You ignore this thread which is literally what I've been saying. Aside from saying thank you from compartmentalising the "infection" like you've been saying before I finally gave in you treat it like a benign tumour.

But yes. Let the lads discuss Jim in peace. Its a new year we aren't having another 2020 year in this section


----------



## Kroem

Jim cutting promos on Maki Itoh has got me hyped to see her now, I love that she is playing into it too!


----------



## Not Lying

Idk if anyone saw this yet but apparently it's gone viral that Jericho's wife was at the capitol riot (duno if this warrants a thread in the AEW section), i can't wait to hear Cornette comment on this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361146873130672128


----------



## .christopher.

Kroem said:


> Jim cutting promos on Maki Itoh has got me hyped to see her now, I love that she is playing into it too!


Judging from what I've read, she's a terrible wrestler and pretty much a "comedy" act. Riho and other Japanese women wrestlers at least try and he rips into them, so, if true, this could make for some classic Corny promos.


The Definition of Technician said:


> Idk if anyone saw this yet but apparently it's gone viral that Jericho's wife was at the capitol riot (duno if this warrants a thread in the AEW section), i can't wait to hear Cornette comment on this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361146873130672128


As if there wasn't enough shit to criticise Jericovid for.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Idk if anyone saw this yet but apparently it's gone viral that Jericho's wife was at the capitol riot (duno if this warrants a thread in the AEW section), i can't wait to hear Cornette comment on this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361146873130672128


*I wonder if anyone has tagged Cornette yet.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I wonder if anyone has tagged Cornette yet.*


This is not on topic. Wouldnt want you to be a hypocrite.


----------



## Dr. Middy

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I wonder if anyone has tagged Cornette yet.*


There is a massive thread on reddit about it and I've seen his name come up a bunch in it. Won't be surprised if he has comments on it, and both her and Jericho 100% deserve the roasting he'll give.


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> This is not on topic. Wouldnt want you to be a hypocrite.


This is on topic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361282624489193477


----------



## Hephaesteus

Two Sheds said:


> This is on topic
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361282624489193477


Not until the youtube's posted. When does his next show come out anyway, that rant should be hilarious


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> Not until the youtube's posted. When does his next show come out anyway, that rant should be hilarious


Recording today, posting tomorrow.


----------



## The Wood

I feel so sorry for their kids. Turns out they’re a family of assholes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Recording today, posting tomorrow.


*The Corny Drive Thru will be filled with Jericho questions today.*


----------



## .christopher.

The Wood said:


> I feel so sorry for their kids. Turns out they’re a family of assholes.


I used to love Jericho (pre 2007 return), but yep.


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Corny Drive Thru will be filled with Jericho questions today.*


Usually, in scenarios like this, Brian just combines all questions related to one thing into a single question for Jim. Still, it should take up a fair bit of the podcast on its own!


----------



## The Wood

I’m most looking forward to Jim commenting on New Japan working with AEW and the Sammy story.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> I’m most looking forward to Jim commenting on New Japan working with AEW and the Sammy story.


*I mean, he's mostly covered it in the last two episodes. No average fan in America knows who the fuck these people are, so stop treating them like a big deal without an explanation.*


----------



## RapShepard

The Definition of Technician said:


> Idk if anyone saw this yet but apparently it's gone viral that Jericho's wife was at the capitol riot (duno if this warrants a thread in the AEW section), i can't wait to hear Cornette comment on this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361146873130672128


Definitely warrant its own thread


----------



## The Wood

Eh, I don’t know if it’s really AEW related, you know? It just makes me dislike the Jerichos more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## TD Stinger

Again, I don't agree with Corny (& Brian) on a lot.

But, I do agree on this. You have a team suspended for a post match beatdown. Said team then FUCKING KIDNAPS someone. Then, next week we learn that Marko was just "let go"......K. And now the team that suspended for a post match beatdown who then KIDNAPPED someone gets a spot on National TV the very next week.

Like, if you want to do crazy shit, by all means do it. But at least make it make sense.


----------



## qntntgood

The Definition of Technician said:


> Idk if anyone saw this yet but apparently it's gone viral that Jericho's wife was at the capitol riot (duno if this warrants a thread in the AEW section), i can't wait to hear Cornette comment on this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361146873130672128


I can't condone messing with a man family,because that means yours is not of limits.


----------



## CM Buck

@The Definition of Technician if you want that Jericho story to be a thread you have my permission. I don’t see it ending well but you may


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


>


The first thing I thought when I saw Darby and Janela in the ring is that anybody watching the show who doesn’t know Darby Allin is going to think these 2 guys are too small to be wrestlers and therefore the TNT title becomes less important by association.

Darby Allin has something to offer but I think making him the next TNT champion after Cody booked the title so high up the card was a mistake. He is painfully small and doesn’t have the promo skills to retain interest in a way that somebody like MJF could. The TNT title has gone from being booked too high up card to bottom of mid card as Darby is visually the underdog in every match. There should’ve been an interim champ between Darby and Cody to bring it down gradually (e.g. MJF)

The way to book Darby is to put him in matches with good workers who look good but are of similar size (Sammy, JB, Pillman, Sky, Spears, Starks, MJF). That way if a casual is watching the size difference isn’t so obvious (like Darby and Cage) and there is always one guy in the match who looks like an athlete so casuals are less likely to switch. Then you let Darby display his daredevil tendencies and technical ability and the audience will then realise that it’s those that put him on the same level as his opponents. Then build him up gradually to face a monster at a PPV (e.g. Hobbs/Cage)

Booking him in a competitive match with Janela brings both Darby and the title down to Janela’s level.


----------



## The Wood

Darby can make his shit look good, but he needs an opponent who can actually properly work.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> Darby can make his shit look good, but he needs an opponent who can actually properly work.


Yeah. Darby mini series with Walter was awesome Darbys grasp of psychology is severely underrated


----------



## Hitman1987

The Wood said:


> Darby can make his shit look good, but he needs an opponent who can actually properly work.


Darby is great in the ring and commits to his moves which makes him more believable (unlike say Mox’s tope suicidas) and also has that Jeff Hardy-esque rag doll selling. I just think he doesn’t offer much more outside of that so the best way to book him is to have him wrestle frequently with good workers who are of similar size. That’s how he will get over more, then build him up to overcome a monster. These horrendous promos/segments with Sting do nothing for him.

Darby’s first defence was against Cage, a guy way bigger than him with a great record, and that match was a bit of a stretch for me, they were also aware of the stretch so protected cage with the roll up. Then his second defence was against a guy who shouldn’t be on TV and doesn’t have the credibility or skills to get Darby over in any way. Darby should’ve squashed him to show the clear divide between his first 2 challengers and where he sits amongst those 2 challengers (Clearly above Janela, just below Cage but can beat him on a good day). 

I just hoped that when Darby won the TNT title it would create a mid card similar to prime TNA X division with Starks, JB, Fenix, Sammy, MJF, Pac, with the occasional monster dipping in and out (Wardlow/Miro/Cage/Archer)


----------



## The Wood

Hitman1987 said:


> Darby is great in the ring and commits to his moves which makes him more believable (unlike say Mox’s tope suicidas) and also has that Jeff Hardy-esque rag doll selling. I just think he doesn’t offer much more outside of that so the best way to book him is to have him wrestle frequently with good workers who are of similar size. That’s how he will get over more, then build him up to overcome a monster. These horrendous promos/segments with Sting do nothing for him.
> 
> Darby’s first defence was against Cage, a guy way bigger than him with a great record, and that match was a bit of a stretch for me, they were also aware of the stretch so protected cage with the roll up. Then his second defence was against a guy who shouldn’t be on TV and doesn’t have the credibility or skills to get Darby over in any way. Darby should’ve squashed him to show the clear divide between his first 2 challengers and where he sits amongst those 2 challengers (Clearly above Janela, just below Cage but can beat him on a good day).
> 
> I just hoped that when Darby won the TNT title it would create a mid card similar to prime TNA X division with Starks, JB, Fenix, Sammy, MJF, Pac, with the occasional monster dipping in and out (Wardlow/Miro/Cage/Archer)


Agree with basically all that. I think if his opponent is too small, he looks a bit like a guy having a bum fight. I haven’t seen him standing next to PAC, but that’s a guy with some great definition.


----------



## Hitman1987

The Wood said:


> Agree with basically all that. I think if his opponent is too small, he looks a bit like a guy having a bum fight. I haven’t seen him standing next to PAC, but that’s a guy with some great definition.


PAC vs Darby would be great, to a casual though people would look at the match and expect PAC to squash him because of PAC‘s superior look, yet as the match played out and Darby showed off his daredevil tendencies people would realise that is Darby’s equaliser and Darby has to put his body on the line to compete with these guys. Then it would make sense and people would cheer him on as the underdog.

Darby has something to offer, it just baffles me that he became champion before established talent like Page, PAC, Cage, Archer, Miro, Penta, MJF.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I think Darby was the perfect choice for a follow-up champ to Cody. To most of us, he was the front-runner for a homegrown AEW talent to push to the upper card. The problem is the execution of his actual reign has been awful for a multitude of reasons. Instead of having really good matches, he's been getting constantly interrupted by team Tazz for over 5 months with no real progression towards anything significant.

That, combined with being a third wheel in Sting's underwhelming return angle has been really hurting him by proxy. I don't think his size is detrimental because small guys in wrestling has been normalized since 2014. It's just that his presentation sucks ass because this company can't book coherent storylines to save their lives.*


----------



## The Wood

Darby makes sense to push in the Cody spot to me, just because they had those early showings between him and Cody. Well, I guess it depends on whether or not you think it’s too early for Darby to actually beat Cody or not.


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think Darby was the perfect choice for a follow-up champ to Cody. To most of us, he was the front-runner for a homegrown AEW talent to push to the upper card. The problem is the execution of his actual reign has been awful for a multitude of reasons. Instead of having really good matches, he's been getting constantly interrupted by team Tazz for over 5 months with no real progression towards anything significant.
> 
> That, combined with being a third wheel in Sting's underwhelming return angle has been really hurting him by proxy. I don't think his size is detrimental because small guys in wrestling has been normalized since 2014. It's just that his presentation sucks ass because this company can't book coherent storylines to save their lives.*





The Wood said:


> Darby makes sense to push in the Cody spot to me, just because they had those early showings between him and Cody. Well, I guess it depends on whether or not you think it’s too early for Darby to actually beat Cody or not.


From a storyline line perspective, it made perfect sense for Darby to dethrone Cody due to their previous encounters, it’s just I personally feel that there were wrestlers with better records at the time (Archer/Cage/MJF) who had all lost to Mox so needed the rub to regain credibility. There’s also Miro who, despite horrific booking and TK suggesting the Miro he got was not the tank driving Rusev of WWE which is bullshit, debuted as their 3rd biggest singing behind Jericho and Mox (I would say Miro was a bigger signing than Brodie RIP) and could’ve been given a title to back it up. There’s also PAC who’s got victories over hangman and Omega but isn’t going to get the AEW title anytime soon so he could do with the mid card title rub as he’s too good to not have a title.

I just think they had more time to build Darby as he didn’t really have any credible victories when he won the belt. They could’ve got away with building him for another year while giving one or two of the others mentioned above a run with the title. MJf is homegrown so that would‘be been fine.

They can’t all be champ at the same time though and it’s a big roster so I suppose it comes down to personal preference at the end of the day of who you think should/shouldn’t be champ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> From a storyline line perspective, it made perfect sense for Darby to dethrone Cody due to their previous encounters, it’s just I personally feel that there were wrestlers with better records at the time (Archer/Cage/MJF) who had all lost to Mox so needed the rub to regain credibility. There’s also Miro who, despite horrific booking and TK suggesting the Miro he got was not the tank driving Rusev of WWE which is bullshit, debuted as their 3rd biggest singing behind Jericho and Mox (I would say Miro was a bigger signing than Brodie RIP) and could’ve been given a title to back it up. There’s also PAC who’s got victories over hangman and Omega but isn’t going to get the AEW title anytime soon so he could do with the mid card title rub as he’s too good to not have a title.
> 
> I just think they had more time to build Darby as he didn’t really have any credible victories when he won the belt. They could’ve got away with building him for another year while giving one or two of the others mentioned above a run with the title. MJf is homegrown so that would‘be been fine.
> 
> They can’t all be champ at the same time though and it’s a big roster so I suppose it comes down to personal preference at the end of the day of who you think should/shouldn’t be champ.


*Sometimes you just have to strike while the iron is hot, and I think Darby was definitely the right person for that. Some of the names you suggested are not bad choices, but Darby had more momentum than all of them at the time he won the championship. My second choice would have been Brian Cage, because a muscular monster heel is an excellent contrast to most of the wrestlers in AEW, and the fans would love to have seen their favorite wrestler overcome him. Do I think you could have had Darby chase him as an underdog babyface? Absolutely, but I'm not mad that they put the title on him immediately. I am annoyed by what came after, which is a whole lot of nothing.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## yeahright2

@BOSS of Bel-Air I appreciate you posting these clips. I know they´re available on Youtube, but it´s just easier to go here and find them


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sometimes you just have to strike while the iron is hot, and I think Darby was definitely the right person for that. Some of the names you suggested are not bad choices, but Darby had more momentum than all of them at the time he won the championship. My second choice would have been Brian Cage, because a muscular monster heel is an excellent contrast to most of the wrestlers in AEW, and the fans would love to have seen their favorite wrestler overcome him. Do I think you could have had Darby chase him as an underdog babyface? Absolutely, but I'm not mad that they put the title on him immediately. I am annoyed by what came after, which is a whole lot of nothing.*


It’s like they’re booking the team Taz feud in reverse. They debuted Sting at the start, then had the Darby vs Cage (team taz’s best booked guy) not long after, and they left themselves with fuck all to do between that and the street fight.

They could’ve done Darby vs Starks rematch first where Cage & Hobbs try to get involved, then a blackout, then when lights come back on, Cage/Taz/Hobbs are laid out around ring and Darby picks up a clean victory.

Then have Darby vs Hobbs where Hobbs dominates and Cage and Starks get involved. Then point camera at rafters and show an outline of a wrestler holding a baseball bat. Cage and Starks are distracted (or even leave ringside to investigate) and Darby rolls up Hobbs. Protects Hobbs and Darby has 2 victories against team Taz.

Then have team taz cut a promo saying they are sending in their top guy (Cage) to get the job done properly. Then during the Darby vs Cage match, Starks and Hobbs interfere, then stings music hits, the snow drops and Sting comes out and cleans house with baseball bat (whilst injuring Hobbs) leaving Darby and Cage to fight 1 on 1 and Darby retains.

Next dynamite, Team Taz cuts promo saying Hobbs is injured until after next PPV so it will be Cage and Starks vs Darby and Sting in streetfight match at PPV. Then have a couple of weeks (not months) of promos/segments to build to PPV and then have pay off match at PPV and end feud.

They should’ve drip fed us Sting’s debut and had Darby work his way through Team Taz one stage at a time with each stage becoming a harder obstacle to get over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> It’s like they’re booking the team Taz feud in reverse. They debuted Sting at the start, then had the Darby vs Cage (team taz’s best booked guy) not long after, and they left themselves with fuck all to do between that and the street fight.
> 
> They could’ve done Darby vs Starks rematch first where Cage & Hobbs try to get involved, then a blackout, then when lights come back on, Cage/Taz/Hobbs are laid out around ring and Darby picks up a clean victory.
> 
> Then have Darby vs Hobbs where Hobbs dominates and Cage and Starks get involved. Then point camera at rafters and show an outline of a wrestler holding a baseball bat. Cage and Starks are distracted (or even leave ringside to investigate) and Darby rolls up Hobbs. Protects Hobbs and Darby has 2 victories against team Taz.
> 
> Then have team taz cut a promo saying they are sending in their top guy (Cage) to get the job done properly. Then during the Darby vs Cage match, Starks and Hobbs interfere, then stings music hits, the snow drops and Sting comes out and cleans house with baseball bat (whilst injuring Hobbs) leaving Darby and Cage to fight 1 on 1 and Darby retains.
> 
> Next dynamite, Team Taz cuts promo saying Hobbs is injured until after next PPV so it will be Cage and Starks vs Darby and Sting in streetfight match at PPV. Then have a couple of weeks (not months) of promos/segments to build to PPV and then have pay off match at PPV and end feud.
> 
> They should’ve drip fed us Sting’s debut and had Darby work his way through Team Taz one stage at a time with each stage becoming a harder obstacle to get over.


*EXACTLY!!! Cage is literally the final boss of Team Tazz and they blew their load way too quickly. Sting would've been much better utilized this way too.*


----------



## ET_Paul

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


>


Don't always agree with Cornette, but what he stated resembles what I stated about Jungle Boy over a week ago in another thread. Great wrestler, but lacks personality and mic skills. He could be hindered from becoming the "star" people think he'll be because of it.



> Not addressing what the OP stated because that's not likely at all.
> 
> I will say this though, this may be an unpopular opinion, but I'm not sold on Jungle Boy as being a future major player as yet. I'm actually a fan of his work and love what he's doing thus far.
> 
> However, he's yet to show charisma outside out the ring. His promos lack conviction and any level of passion. And his reactions are bland. Especially considering his dad was an actor. I love workrate but American wrestling is character and personality driven.
> 
> And if he doesn't develop it and is pushed in his current state (mic and facials) wrestling fans will do what they already do once someone or something becomes popular;
> 
> "This guy/girl is annoying",
> "This guy/girl is sucks"
> "They should've push them earlier, they've lost steam and I'm not interested"
> "They pushed them way too early and he/she wasn't ready"
> "They should've never gone over *insert wrestlers name*"
> " All their matches/promos are the same"
> " Love this guy/girl in the ring, but the moment they open their mouth I tune out"
> ...Etc (maybe not exactly accurate but you get the picture)
> 
> NOT SAYING HE'S GOING TO FLOP FOR SURE!!! All I'm saying is I hope he develops more outside the ring because inside he's really good and continues to show improvement. I know many are going to say he's only 22, which is absolutely true! However, that doesn't me he's for sure going to develop that ability with time, while that doesn't mean he won't either.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Jungle Boy and Darby Allin need to be the Austin and...


----------



## Not Lying




----------



## One Shed

A few more from today's Drive Thru:


----------



## Hephaesteus

Looks like we'll have to wait a few days till he posts the whole drive-through to get to the good stuff.


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> Looks like we'll have to wait a few days till he posts the whole drive-through to get to the good stuff.


It is available for free on every podcast streaming service immediately. YouTube cuts out a lot of the good stuff. He also played and commented on his awesome long promo from Smoky Mountain in 1992 when his nose started bleeding.


----------



## yeahright2

Brian Last again implying something horrible happened backstage on Impact.. I wonder why he´s so focused about that? Jim seems to just brush it over every time Brian mentions it.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Brian Last again implying something horrible happened backstage on Impact.. I wonder why he´s so focused about that? Jim seems to just brush it over every time Brian mentions it.


*Because he said/she said in sexual assault/harassment cases are a touchy subject and Jim's lawyer told him not to get involved.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Because he said/she said in sexual assault/harassment cases are a touchy subject and Jim's lawyer told him not to get involved.*


Smart move of Jim. But still.. That issue is old (in terms if Internet awareness). Why does Brian keep alluding to something when Jim can´t/won´t comment? It´s almost like Brian has some personal connection to it.. Unnecessary


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Smart move of Jim. But still.. That issue is old (in terms if Internet awareness). Why does Brian keep alluding to something when Jim can´t/won´t comment? It´s almost like Brian has some personal connection to it.. Unnecessary


*I honestly don't know, but it's just low blows at this point because it's not even relevant to anything happening right now. I wish he would stay on topic and stick to criticizing the angle instead of highlighting allegations that may or may not be true.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I already can't wait for Saturday to hear the rant on this one.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362102127653515269*


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I already can't wait for Saturday to hear the rant on this one.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362102127653515269*


This could be the worst singles match on paper in dynamite history


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> Brian Last again implying something horrible happened backstage on Impact.. I wonder why he´s so focused about that? Jim seems to just brush it over every time Brian mentions it.


I’d say he knows something. I haven’t listened to the latest podcast, but I doubt he’s talking about what is already known.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Yea brian hates harrassment stories and will call them out whenever he can.

I love that jim confirmed something that he thought was common knowledge but apparently wasnt lolz


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> Yea brian hates harrassment stories and will call them out whenever he can.
> 
> I love that jim confirmed something that he thought was common knowledge but apparently wasnt lolz


Often where there’s smoke there’s fire. I get the feeling he has heard off someone that there is more to the story that isn’t out and is just waiting to spill.


----------



## USAUSA1

As over the top Cornette can be, he really trying to warn people. Cornette, Konnan, Disco and even Stevie Ray see the mistakes AEW is making. Sure they are doing well now with a decent TV deal but as we seen that dont mean crap if everything all over the place.

It's nothing personal


----------



## CM Buck

Jim's rant on the death match will be amazing considering he despises sami Callahan for injuring Edwards infamously


----------



## Charzhino

Firefromthegods said:


> Jim's rant on the death match will be amazing considering he despises sami Callahan for injuring Edwards infamously


It will be fun but it will be hard to take him seriously when guys who he looks up to in Foley and Terry Funk have both wrestled in multiple deathmatches.


----------



## The Wood

Charzhino said:


> It will be fun but it will be hard to take him seriously when guys who he looks up to in Foley and Terry Funk have both wrestled in multiple deathmatches.


There’s a difference between doing a death match because you have to and because you want to. It’s slim, but it exists. Terry Funk is possibly the greatest of all-time. Mick Foley is possibly the greatest carpenter ever. Foley and Funk have both done stupid things they are paying for now. It can all be true.

It doesn’t excuse two guys who don’t know how to throw a good working punch between them indulging in FMW fetishism.


----------



## 3venflow

Cornette booked a barbed wire cage match between RnR Express and the Bodies in SMW as part of a series of matches each with a different stip/gimmick.


----------



## The Wood

3venflow said:


> Cornette booked a barbed wire cage match between RnR Express and the Bodies in SMW as part of a series of matches each with a different stip/gimmick.


(Sigh) That was a barbed wire cage match. Very different to what Mox does with it. This might surprise you, but there are good ways and bad ways to use gimmicks in wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow

The Wood: Without seeing the match, how can you say they won't use this gimmick well? And why was it ok for the Bodies and RnR to use a barbed wire concept (when neither team was 'hardcore' in the least, whereas Moxley is so in that respect it makes MORE sense here) and not Moxley and Omega? Having watched nearly every big FMW match in the 90s and also seeing the New Japan matches with Onita, I have a feeling I know how this will go and I have a feeling it'll be a great PPV main event. There will be high drama and teasing before the first wrestler (Moxley for sure) hits the exploding barbed wire. Moxley will take on the Onita/Kudo role. There will probably be 3-4 explosion spots.

It'll be the first ever explosive match in 'mainstream' U.S. pro wrestling history as far as I can remember. That's a big deal and a big selling point. It creates the ultimate ending to their series (for now at least). Heyman tried, couldn't get permission. Onita had discussions with Vince, nothing came of it and Vince did the fire rope matches instead.

It's a big concept to end a big feud (for now) and probably write Mox off if he is indeed taking a break to be with Renee during her birth. This is a very good way to sell a PPV. Why is this an issue? The WWE/F, which you often reference in positive light, pulled one-upsmanship main events out all the time in the AE. Hell in a Cell, Fire Match, the infamous I Quit match with about 30 chairshots.

Omega and Mox have previous doing an extreme match with their lights out match at Full Gear 2019 which was very well received, so what exactly is wrong with this other than your natural impulse to hate everything AEW does? People complain about them being too much like WWE, when this is something WWE would not dare do in the PG era, therefore making it a genuine alternative.


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> The Wood: Without seeing the match, how can you say they won't use this gimmick well? And why was it ok for the Bodies and RnR to use a barbed wire concept (when neither team was 'hardcore' in the least, whereas Moxley is so in that respect it makes MORE sense here) and not Moxley and Omega? Having watched nearly every big FMW match in the 90s and also seeing the New Japan matches with Onita, I have a feeling I know how this will go and I have a feeling it'll be a great PPV main event. There will be high drama and teasing before the first wrestler (Moxley for sure) hits the exploding barbed wire. Moxley will take on the Onita/Kudo role. There will probably be 3-4 explosion spots.
> 
> It'll be the first ever explosive match in 'mainstream' U.S. pro wrestling history as far as I can remember. That's a big deal and a big selling point. It creates the ultimate ending to their series (for now at least). Heyman tried, couldn't get permission. Onita had discussions with Vince, nothing came of it and Vince did the fire rope matches instead.
> 
> It's a big concept to end a big feud (for now) and probably write Mox off if he is indeed taking a break to be with Renee during her birth. This is a very good way to sell a PPV. Why is this an issue? The WWE/F, which you often reference in positive light, pulled one-upsmanship main events out all the time in the AE. Hell in a Cell, Fire Match, the infamous I Quit match with about 30 chairshots.
> 
> Omega and Mox have previous doing an extreme match with their lights out match at Full Gear 2019 which was very well received, so what exactly is wrong with this other than your natural impulse to hate everything AEW does? People complain about them being too much like WWE, when this is something WWE would not dare do in the PG era, therefore making it a genuine alternative.


Don't know if you've heard of wrestling society x but they had a lot of explosive matches. It will be the first time its been done by a major company worth a monkey shit however


----------



## 3venflow

CZW also did an explosion match but this is the first time one will be done outside of the indies (in America, Japanese big leagues have had them), which makes it a huge novelty and selling point for the PPV.


----------



## Charzhino

The Wood said:


> There’s a difference between doing a death match because you have to and because you want to. It’s slim, but it exists. Terry Funk is possibly the greatest of all-time. **** Foley is possibly the greatest carpenter ever. Foley and Funk have both done stupid things they are paying for now. It can all be true.
> 
> It doesn’t excuse two guys who don’t know how to throw a good working punch between them indulging in FMW fetishism.


Cornette from what I've heard despises any sort of ''indy deathmatch'' which makes the wrestling business look like 2 hobos fighting. And thats exactly what I see when guys like Foley and Funk wrestling in CZW style bloodbaths. There's no difference. And as people are predicting, Mox vs Kenny is probably going to be a lot more safer than those 90s deathmatches so JC doesn't have a leg to stand on if he overtly criticizes the competitors in this match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can we appreciate the irony of Cornette reviewing his barbed wire cage match promo a day after Kenny and Moxley's exploding barbed wire match was announced? 





This is a good listen for anyone who thinks Cornette hates stipulation matches in general. No, he just wants them to make sense.*


----------



## One Shed

Best song from this week:


----------



## The Wood

3venflow said:


> The Wood: Without seeing the match, how can you say they won't use this gimmick well? And why was it ok for the Bodies and RnR to use a barbed wire concept (when neither team was 'hardcore' in the least, whereas Moxley is so in that respect it makes MORE sense here) and not Moxley and Omega? Having watched nearly every big FMW match in the 90s and also seeing the New Japan matches with Onita, I have a feeling I know how this will go and I have a feeling it'll be a great PPV main event. There will be high drama and teasing before the first wrestler (Moxley for sure) hits the exploding barbed wire. Moxley will take on the Onita/Kudo role. There will probably be 3-4 explosion spots.
> 
> It'll be the first ever explosive match in 'mainstream' U.S. pro wrestling history as far as I can remember. That's a big deal and a big selling point. It creates the ultimate ending to their series (for now at least). Heyman tried, couldn't get permission. Onita had discussions with Vince, nothing came of it and Vince did the fire rope matches instead.
> 
> It's a big concept to end a big feud (for now) and probably write Mox off if he is indeed taking a break to be with Renee during her birth. This is a very good way to sell a PPV. Why is this an issue? The WWE/F, which you often reference in positive light, pulled one-upsmanship main events out all the time in the AE. Hell in a Cell, Fire Match, the infamous I Quit match with about 30 chairshots.
> 
> Omega and Mox have previous doing an extreme match with their lights out match at Full Gear 2019 which was very well received, so what exactly is wrong with this other than your natural impulse to hate everything AEW does? People complain about them being too much like WWE, when this is something WWE would not dare do in the PG era, therefore making it a genuine alternative.


It’s a Exploding Idiot Hardwire Deathmatch or whatever the fuck. You don’t need to see it to know that it is tonally wrong. I watch wrestling for logical story progression. Nothing has led us to this point, other than everyone being a mess and just doing whatever they want.

A hardcore gimmick is not about “hardcore” wrestlers. Wtf? That’s some WWE programming shit. The idea is that you _don’t_ want these bad things to happen to you. That’s the drama. Completely undercut when two guys would do this together for fun outside the context of everything (Mox and his bat, Omega with his contrived spots).

It’s not mainstream, by the way. This will probably be seen by less people than other garbage matches from the past. And the Full Gear match got very mixed reviews. Meltzer and Alvarez even disliked it until they decided that “it worked” because AEW did it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> It’s a Exploding Idiot Hardwire Deathmatch or whatever the fuck. You don’t need to see it to know that it is tonally wrong. I watch wrestling for logical story progression. Nothing has led us to this point, other than everyone being a mess and just doing whatever they want.
> 
> A hardcore gimmick is not about “hardcore” wrestlers. Wtf? That’s some WWE programming shit. The idea is that you _don’t_ want these bad things to happen to you. That’s the drama. Completely undercut when two guys would do this together for fun outside the context of everything (Mox and his bat, Omega with his contrived spots).
> 
> It’s not mainstream, by the way. This will probably be seen by less people than other garbage matches from the past. And the Full Gear match got very mixed reviews. Meltzer and Alvarez even disliked it until they decided that “it worked” because AEW did it.


*It was the "most least bad" match on the card.*


----------



## One Shed

Full Drive Thru posted:


----------



## qntntgood

USAUSA1 said:


> As over the top Cornette can be, he really trying to warn people. Cornette, Konnan, Disco and even Stevie Ray see the mistakes AEW is making. Sure they are doing well now with a decent TV deal but as we seen that dont mean crap if everything all over the place.
> 
> It's nothing personal


There are shows on television canceled with good rating, and there are canceled for have bad ratings.but when you have shown that flat lined,that means you are not growing at all.


----------



## The Wood

It’s also a case of flatlining with the same type of fan. Almost definitely a 48 year old white guy.


----------



## Not Lying

This one popped for me, weird how much praise Cornette used to throw MJF's way, he was such a huge mark for him, now I don't remember the last time he said something good about an MJF segment.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Definition of Technician said:


> This one popped for me, weird how much praise Cornette used to throw MJF's way, he was such a huge mark for him, now I don't remember the last time he said something good about an MJF segment.


Prior to his jericho involvement especially that musical which seems to have broken Jim's love of mjf.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> This one popped for me, weird how much praise Cornette used to throw MJF's way, he was such a huge mark for him, now I don't remember the last time he said something good about an MJF segment.


*The Broadway musical killed MJF for Jim, and many of us. He hasn't been the same sense.*


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Broadway musical killed MJF for Jim, and many of us. He hasn't been the same sense.*


The Moxley feud didn’t pass the raw test, then he started arguing with himself in the ring which was cringe but the final straw was the singing/dancing segment as it broke Kayfabe which was MJF’s USP.

However, even after all that above his heel performances in ring in the inner circle 3 way and tag team battle royal have been second to none.

Jericho is his Achilles heel and as soon as the shit is over MJF, Wardlow and hopefully PNP will form a stable and shine.


----------



## .christopher.

Jim still praises MJFs talent even though he questions his decision making.

I don't think it was that long ago where he said MJF still could be a top star in the WWE. That's about as high praise you can get from Jim nowadays.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> Jim still praises MJFs talent even though he questions his decision making.
> 
> I don't think it was that long ago where he said MJF still could be a top star in the WWE. That's about as high praise you can get from Jim nowadays.


*I don't know man, I think calling MJF the second coming of Roddy Piper is much higher praise than that, especially in 2020+ where everyone is heavily censored.*


----------



## qntntgood

Fuck this fucking company by Jim cornette


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


> Fuck this fucking company by Jim cornette


*Omg it's 20 minutes long. I need food for this 🤣*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Whoanma Cornette had high praise for RIHOOO for the first time ever.*


----------



## qntntgood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Whoanma Cornette had high praise for RIHOOO for the first time ever.*


Serena did lead this match,but in the long run.he's right,they might done some damage to deeb.


----------



## Hephaesteus

I challenge any cornette fan to listen to that riho clip and tell me jim aint a size whore.


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> I challenge any cornette fan to listen to that riho clip and tell me jim aint a size whore.


Do you mean person who understands physics and biology matter? You can only suspend disbelief so much.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Two Sheds said:


> Do you mean person who understands physics and biology matter? You can only suspend disbelief so much.


Men and women are held to different standards apparently cuz he legit praises both darby allin and jungle boy as future main eventers despite their size differences with most of the roster but when it comes to women, that shit apparently becomes a big deal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Besides her being 98 lbs, I think the biggest problem with Riho matches is that they all end in roll-ups because she either can't or won't do a high impact finishing move.*


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> Men and women are held to different standards apparently cuz he legit praises both darby allin and jungle boy as future main eventers despite their size differences with most of the roster but when it comes to women, that shit apparently becomes a big deal.


Jungle Boy is built. He likes that Darby uses his whole body as a weapon and really lays it in. Riho looks, dresses, and acts like a kid. How you carry yourself can make up for part of what someone is missing in size. Spike Dudley was small, but you really believed the guy would light you on fire.


----------



## yeahright2

Hephaesteus said:


> I challenge any cornette fan to listen to that riho clip and tell me jim aint a size whore.


He´s not. They explain why they´re not fans of Riho. She´s 90 lbs and 5'1" and Looks like a child. It´s about presentation. Go look up his podcast on the Rey Mysterio/Marko Stunt comparison
*"That like comparing the guy that delivers my chinese food to Bruce Lee"*

I don´t necessarily agree with them on their opinion, I´d take Riho over Nyla Rose any day of the week, but I can see and agree with their argument..


----------



## The Wood

That Ricky Morton was such a big guy. There‘s so much history of Jim pushing smaller wrestlers. It’s obviously not about size, but presentation and whether or not a talent comes off as a legitimate athlete.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> That Ricky Morton was such a big guy. There‘s so much history of Jim pushing smaller wrestlers. It’s obviously not about size, but presentation and whether or not a talent comes off as a legitimate athlete.


*Cornette even gave John Silver credit for being built in spite of being short, and he's a comedy jobber.*


----------



## Klitschko

Two Sheds said:


> Jungle Boy is built. He likes that Darby uses his whole body as a weapon and really lays it in. Riho looks, dresses, and acts like a kid. How you carry yourself can make up for part of what someone is missing in size. Spike Dudley was small, but you really believed the guy would light you on fire.


Only part I disagree is on Jungle Boy being built. He's not built. He just has abs showing because he doesn't have any food in him. The kid is billed at 150 pounds. His real weight is probably closer to 120.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The biggest woman in aew is probably nyla rose at 185. Serenas 135, a whopping 40 pounds heavier than riho, so yea even using weight difference as a reason is bullshit. Id argue against the "way you carry yourself" argument, but the only way I could do that is brining his reviews about the other organization into here and thats a no-no. 

Hell that review even contains the classic cornyism where he puts the blame for all the bad things in the match on the wrestler he doesnt like, while all the good things are obviously a function of the wrestler he likes.


----------



## qntntgood

Jim cornette reviews sting segment


----------



## qntntgood

The young bucks, just got a new name by Jim cornette.


----------



## qntntgood

Santana and Ortiz are completely fucked, as long as they stay in aew.


----------



## yeahright2

Jims on the fly booking of the Sting powerbomb segment would´ve been so much better than what we got


----------



## Hephaesteus

Jim Cornette Reviews Cody & Brandi Rhodes' Gender Reveal on AEW Dynamite - YouTube 

Agreed with most of what he said here, just wish he didnt basically fat shame brandi while doing that cuz it's going to bury everything else he said.


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> Jim Cornette Reviews Cody & Brandi Rhodes' Gender Reveal on AEW Dynamite - YouTube
> 
> Agreed with most of what he said here, just wish he didnt basically fat shame brandi while doing that cuz it's going to bury everything else he said.


Lol, I listened to the whole thing and didn’t hear him fat shaming anyone.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> Lol, I listened to the whole thing and didn’t hear him fat shaming anyone.


He said that she looked like she had nine babies in her. What do you think he was implying there?


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> He said that she looked like she had nine babies in her. What do you think he was implying there?


Being big from being pregnant is not the same as being fat.


----------



## yeahright2

Hephaesteus said:


> He said that she looked like she had nine babies in her. What do you think he was implying there?


That she looked more pregnant than would be expected after the relatively short time since they announced it.


----------



## One Shed

Some more from the Experience this weekend:


----------



## One Shed




----------



## The Wood

Only just started this week’s Drive-Thru. Holy shit at Emi Sakura starting her own softcore porn wrestling. Did she actually use the same women as in the AEW tournament?


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> Only just started this week’s Drive-Thru. Holy shit at Emi Sakura starting her own softcore porn wrestling. Did she actually use the same women as in the AEW tournament?


WAT? Does she...wear the mustache? Something tells me the god of piss is involved.


----------



## greasykid1

Klitschko said:


> Only part I disagree is on Jungle Boy being built. He's not built. He just has abs showing because he doesn't have any food in him. The kid is billed at 150 pounds. His real weight is probably closer to 120.


I agree about Jungle Boy. I'm sure he's happy at his current weight, but even Jim Ross has said on commentary that he needs to "fill out". Obviously, the guy is in great shape, but being skinny AF with a few muscles and being built and ripped is like, night and day.

He's billed at 5'10". That's the same as, or within 1 inch of the likes of:

Xavier Woods
Alex Shelley
Doug Williams
Dash Wilder
Scott Dawson
Owen Hart
Ricochet
Pete Dunn

You've got a whole range of sizes at that height, mostly all down to how much they eat & work out rather than any limitation their actual body has. This is just the same as Finn Balor being called a midget at 5'11, while no one says a word about AJ Styles being "short" at exactly the same height.

I'd really love to see Jungle Boy move away from Jurassic Express and go for a midcard belt, but he's already getting a lot of flack for being "too small", and it's 100% about his super skinny look, not his actual height. I mean, The British Bulldog was 5'10", and I don't remember him ever being called short. It's a great shame because Jungle Boy is a really good wrestler.

Some day, I'd like to see him at 200lbs, facing off against Cody for the TNT title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So I'm just now catching up on Cornette's videos because I've been focusing on Bianca and Rhea lately. He said exactly what I said in the Dynamite thread about Shaq and Jade's vignette. It's incredibly stupid to show them playing basketball when we've gotten no wrestling content from them whatsoever in over 3 months. 

You should've shown us Jade training videos in December. It's about to be March and we STILL don't know if she can lock up. That's ridiculous. This has definitely been the most awful celebrity match build in wrestling history. Not only that, but it's negatively impacting someone who could be a big star in your fledgling women's division.*


----------



## .christopher.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I don't know man, I think calling MJF the second coming of Roddy Piper is much higher praise than that, especially in 2020+ where everyone is heavily censored.*


True! Either way, he still thinks highly of him.

Anyway, on the most recent Experience (I think), did anyone hear the segment where Jim read that letter from an American football fan who supports the team the Khan's own? T'was quite interesting.


----------



## The Wood

.christopher. said:


> True! Either way, he still thinks highly of him.
> 
> Anyway, on the most recent Experience (I think), did anyone hear the segment where Jim read that letter from an American football fan who supports the team the Khan's own? T'was quite interesting.


The parallels were eerie, lol.


----------



## JerryMark

imagine being a jaguars fan...

#titanup


----------



## The Wood

The weirdest thing from this week has to be Dave Meltzer declaring himself a booking genius. What the actual hell is going on with that dude?


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> The weirdest thing from this week has to be Dave Meltzer declaring himself a booking genius. What the actual hell is going on with that dude?


Drugs. It has to be drugs


----------



## Dr. Jones

The Wood said:


> The weirdest thing from this week has to be Dave Meltzer declaring himself a booking genius. What the actual hell is going on with that dude?


Something is definitely different with him in the last couple months. Either he is getting severely shook for so many people calling him on his AEW bias or he's on some sort of drug. He used to be a pretty even kiel dude and now is just straight up calling anyone out who disagrees with him or whatever he likes and now this whole "booking savant" thing.

It is a very strange


----------



## Shock Street

Dr. Jones said:


> Something is definitely different with him in the last couple months. Either he is getting severely shook for so many people calling him on his AEW bias or he's on some sort of drug. He used to be a pretty even kiel dude and now is just straight up calling anyone out who disagrees with him or whatever he likes and now this whole "booking savant" thing.
> 
> It is a very strange


It could be age, it could also be Kratom or Shrooms as both are pretty popular these days. Shrooms is borderline legal where I live, lots of people taking it for depression now


----------



## qntntgood

Jim cornette - what the fuck is cody saying


----------



## The Wood

qntntgood said:


> Jim cornette - what the fuck is cody saying


They’re right about Cody. Some of what he says actually just doesn’t make sense



Shock Street said:


> It could be age, it could also be Kratom or Shrooms as both are pretty popular these days. Shrooms is borderline legal where I live, lots of people taking it for depression now


I thought about the old age thing. The guy is...getting up there. For whatever reason, didn’t consider the drugs angle. Figured the guy just seems like too much of a straight arrow, but silly me needs to remember that you can’t assess people that way. California seems like a pretty liberal state.


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> They’re right about Cody. Some of what he says actually just doesn’t make sense
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about the old age thing. The guy is...getting up there. For whatever reason, didn’t consider the drugs angle. Figured the guy just seems like too much of a straight arrow, but silly me needs to remember that you can’t assess people that way. California seems like a pretty liberal state.


61 is considered old these days? Jeez, stop the world, I want to get off  Cornette is 59, he didn´t suddenly become a fool and vividly defend everything AEW.. Some would say Jim was always a fool, but that´s an entirely different topic 

I listened to Jim discussing the Montreal Screwjob with Meltzer, they seemed pretty respectful towards each other on that one, Jim even acknowledged how a lot of wrestlers and others in the business talked to Dave back then, and how he wrote a very accurate description of the entire course of the Screwjob. Something definitely happened to Uncle Dave, it´s like he has a completely different personality now. So it´s either drugs or he´s on the Khan payroll and has dug himself into a hole he can´t get out of with his backing of AEW


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I've been waiting for this one all day:




*


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> 61 is considered old these days? Jeez, stop the world, I want to get off  Cornette is 59, he didn´t suddenly become a fool and vividly defend everything AEW.. Some would say Jim was always a fool, but that´s an entirely different topic
> 
> I listened to Jim discussing the Montreal Screwjob with Meltzer, they seemed pretty respectful towards each other on that one, Jim even acknowledged how a lot of wrestlers and others in the business talked to Dave back then, and how he wrote a very accurate description of the entire course of the Screwjob. Something definitely happened to Uncle Dave, it´s like he has a completely different personality now. So it´s either drugs or he´s on the Khan payroll and has dug himself into a hole he can´t get out of with his backing of AEW


Not every person loses their mental faculties, but some folks just do. Some younger folks do too. Not trying to be disrespectful here. Sir. 

Something is amiss. The guy just makes less and less sense.


----------



## tower_

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I've been waiting for this one all day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh no, Cornette found the tapes from the hard mats of Ichigaya Chocolate Square


----------



## NathanMayberry

I can't wait to hear Cornette talk about the WON Awards,,,


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*MJF had high praise for Cornette 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365734710362660866*


----------



## One Shed

The full Drive Thru:


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *MJF had high praise for Cornette
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365734710362660866*


Good on MJF for not jumping on the bandwagon of not liking Jim anymore because he offers valid criticisms of you. MJF is also brilliant because he can always talk shit and just make it his gimmick while actually just telling the truth.

THIS is the MJF that should have been one of the youngest World Champions of all-time. Pretty ripe for Paul Wight coming in. But what do I know?


----------



## JerryMark

The Wood said:


> The weirdest thing from this week has to be Dave Meltzer declaring himself a booking genius. What the actual hell is going on with that dude?


don't you actually have to book something?


----------



## The Wood

JerryMark said:


> don't you actually have to book something?


You would think so. To be fair though, I think Dave just said that the greatest bookers of the last 25 years have all learnt from him. Which is just as ludicrous. I genuinely don’t know why he would say that.


----------



## Hephaesteus

This is strange seeing the dude pretty much out of kayfabe though I do wonder if it will get him backlash like when ftr went on the cornette show.


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> This is strange seeing the dude pretty much out of kayfabe though I do wonder if it will get him backlash like when ftr when on the cornette show.


Are you talking about the MJF stuff? I don’t think it’s so much out of kayfabe. He just said he learnt a lot from Cornette in MLW. He did use the term “heat” I guess. But it’s a term that lends itself to organic conversation these days. People say “I’ll take the heat.”


----------



## One Shed

New Experience promised within the hour. Says it is almost four hours long.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> New Experience promised within the hour. Says it is almost four hours long.


*I wonder if he's mad or happy. I enjoyed everything except Britt losing.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I wonder if he's mad or happy. I enjoyed everything except Britt losing.*


I imagine he will have some stuff to say about the WON awards and CPAC being this weekend. Also, the multiple additional kidnappings in AEW heh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I imagine he will have some stuff to say about the WON awards and CPAC being this weekend. Also, the multiple additional kidnappings in AEW heh.


*OH YEAH, THE 3 KIDNAPPINGS ON 1 SHOW! I can't wait for that segment 😂*


----------



## One Shed

We have liftoff. The clip of him talking about just the WON awards is over 50 minutes!






Others:


----------



## The Wood

The YouTube videos up quickly for this one. Brian Last shared Girl on Cinema’s latest AEW review. At the end she said to make sure it gets back to “Daddy Cornette.” I don’t think he’d mind that name.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> The YouTube videos up quickly for this one. Brian Last shared Girl on Cinema’s latest AEW review. At the end she said to make sure it gets back to “Daddy Cornette.” I don’t think he’d mind that name.


Considering how much he hates kids, he might not like it, but I doubt she is the first woman to call him "daddy" in adult settings.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> Considering how much he hates kids, he might not like it, but I doubt she is the first woman to call him "daddy" in adult settings.


I think he’ll appreciate how much logic she speaks.


----------



## yeahright2

Jim and Brian reacted to the awards much like I expected; laughed at it because it´s ridiculous, and telling it like it is -Uncle Dave influences who wins.


----------



## The Wood

Yeah, and the book award was a perfect cap and illustrated how meaningless that all is.


----------



## Not Lying

The Wood said:


> I think he’ll appreciate how much logic she speaks.


lol, logic?  
That girl is trash. Imaging trying to shit on Cody/Brandie as being progressive because "they see gender", what a try-hard wanabe moron


----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol, logic?
> That girl is trash. Imaging trying to shit on Cody/Brandie as being progressive because "they see gender", what a try-hard wanabe moron


Cody, Brandi and AEW are the ones that have painted themselves in a super-progressive light. Fair thing to mock. It’s why Tony Khan’s comments about Hulk Hogan have come back to him a few times.

She makes very great points the whole way through both times I’ve seen her.


----------



## Not Lying

The Wood said:


> Cody, Brandi and AEW are the ones that have painted themselves in a super-progressive light. Fair thing to mock. It’s why Tony Khan’s comments about Hulk Hogan have come back to him a few times.
> 
> She makes very great points the whole way through both times I’ve seen her.


Super progressive does not mean "you don't see gender"


----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> Super progressive does not mean "you don't see gender"


Gender is considered a social construct by “super progressives.” People who use words like “inclusion.” It’s a fair criticism of people who present themselves as super progressive if they uphold gender norms. Now, you may not be super progressive, and that’s up to you. And you might be critical of people who take that stance way too staunchly. Again, that’s you. But it’s a fair criticism to make. Like if a conservative became an ordained celebrant to marry same-sex couples. It’s just hypocritical to their political position.

That’s about as far as I am willing to discuss this with you, as I don’t consider you the most reasonable person on these boards. The point made in the video is clearly just to mock AEW and some of the pandering it has partaken in, whether you believe them sincere or not. I get the impression that she does not believe them. Doesn’t make her “trash.”

I don’t believe in trying to tear people down for being socially responsible and feel that terms like “white knight” and “virtue signalling” are used ad hominem way too frequently and ironically by many, but when you act like “good guys” and try to adopt a cloak of social awareness, you are going to get called out when you misstep — seriously or in a silly little YouTube video as a simple dig. It’s like how hardcore conservatives get called out when they end up in a bathroom stall doing something with their genitals they proclaim to be against.

Besides, the main problem with the segment (both mine and seemingly hers, her joking aside), is the “Who gives a fuck and why is this on my TV?” factor. Brandi is probably trying to shop her own reality show, but this stuff with Baby Rhodes is pretty obnoxious stuff.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*You know shit is bad when Cornette mentions Russo as a better booker than Tony Kahn. Him getting voted as booker of the year over whomever books Smackdown is a disgrace to professional wrestling.*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You know shit is bad when Cornette mentions Russo as a better booker than Tony Kahn. Him getting voted as booker of the year over whomever books Smackdown is a disgrace to professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Agreed. I’ve made a game out of counting how many things don’t make sense on a single show. Well, I don’t do much keep count as just make a mental note. It’s never been less than three times.


----------



## Not Lying

The Wood said:


> Gender is considered a social construct by “super progressives.” People who use words like “inclusion.” It’s a fair criticism of people who present themselves as super progressive if they uphold gender norms. Now, you may not be super progressive, and that’s up to you. And you might be critical of people who take that stance way too staunchly. Again, that’s you. But it’s a fair criticism to make. Like if a conservative became an ordained celebrant to marry same-sex couples. It’s just hypocritical to their political position.
> 
> That’s about as far as I am willing to discuss this with you, as I don’t consider you the most reasonable person on these boards. The point made in the video is clearly just to mock AEW and some of the pandering it has partaken in, whether you believe them sincere or not. I get the impression that she does not believe them. Doesn’t make her “trash.”
> 
> I don’t believe in trying to tear people down for being socially responsible and feel that terms like “white knight” and “virtue signalling” are used ad hominem way too frequently and ironically by many, but when you act like “good guys” and try to adopt a cloak of social awareness, you are going to get called out when you misstep — seriously or in a silly little YouTube video as a simple dig. It’s like how hardcore conservatives get called out when they end up in a bathroom stall doing something with their genitals they proclaim to be against.
> 
> Besides, the main problem with the segment (both mine and seemingly hers, her joking aside), is the “Who gives a fuck and why is this on my TV?” factor. Brandi is probably trying to shop her own reality show, but this stuff with Baby Rhodes is pretty obnoxious stuff.


This is all trash. It's not a fair criticism. 
That attention seeking whore is throwing everything at the wall to see what sticks, and AEW haters like yourself are gona eat it up. 
People who use words like "inclusion" and "women empowerment" are far from the same people that throw a fit when someone misgenders something.


----------



## One Shed

The Definition of Technician said:


> This is all trash. It's not a fair criticism.
> That attention seeking whore is throwing everything at the wall to see what sticks, and AEW haters like yourself are gona eat it up.
> People who use words like "inclusion" and "women empowerment" are far from the same people that throw a fit when someone misgenders something.


That is a much longer conversation than what we can have in this thread. On a broad level, I very much consider true progressives very different people than "leftists." I do not like the two dimensional political spectrum stuff that most people use as a crutch when the truth is much more nuanced. This is probably the wrong forum to have that conversation on though sadly,


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> The YouTube videos up quickly for this one. Brian Last shared Girl on Cinema’s latest AEW review. At the end she said to make sure it gets back to “Daddy Cornette.” I don’t think he’d mind that name.


I tried listening to her AEW review.. And damn.
There´s annoying, and then there´s her. She might have some good points from her "casual viewer" POW, but her whole presentation with the sound effects is just annoying.. Not to mention her voice.
I´m not doing that again.


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> I tried listening to her AEW review.. And damn.
> There´s annoying, and then there´s her. She might have some good points from her "casual viewer" POW, but her whole presentation with the sound effects is just annoying.. Not to mention her voice.
> I´m not doing that again.


I actually found her really annoying too, especially her weird self censorship. Her obsession with race was really weird too. People who obsess over race always raise major flags with me.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> I actually found her really annoying too, especially her weird self censorship. Her obsession with race was really weird too. People who obsess over race always raise major flags with me.


Well, If you want to really stretch things, I guess you can say she has a point?. For a company that´s supposedly "inclusive" and all about equality there´s not a lot of people of color in top positions- there should be somewhere around 40% if it should match the population in the US. I haven´t done the math, but it doesn´t feel like 40%.
I think she´s subtly calling them out on yet another claim AEW made at first that they didn´t deliver on.

Anyway, enough about her, this is the Cornette thread


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> Well, If you want to really stretch things, I guess you can say she has a point?. For a company that´s supposedly "inclusive" and all about equality there´s not a lot of people of color in top positions- there should be somewhere around 40% if it should match the population in the US. I haven´t done the math, but it doesn´t feel like 40%.
> I think she´s subtly calling them out on yet another claim AEW made at first that they didn´t deliver on.
> 
> Anyway, enough about her, this is the Cornette thread


Yeah, I just hate all those buzz words and phrases. There is no profession that exactly the ratio of people who exist in a country go into at that rate, nor should there be. Should football and basketball have more white people in it? If not, why not? It is just REALLY weird to see race and color in everything. I am still going to be the one who believes in MLK's philosophy of judging people on the content of their character vs the color of their skin. More and more people seem to be obsessed with race these days and it is just maddening.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

Cornette will be selling 50 Cameos on 3/7 for $149 each. I definitely want a personal Cornette insult video.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> I actually found her really annoying too, especially her weird self censorship. Her obsession with race was really weird too. People who obsess over race always raise major flags with me.


Eh, I didn’t take her as being obsessed so much as it is noticeable. Like when you look into a lot of wrestling crowds. Wrestling is very, very...white.

One thing that the WWE probably does deserve credit for is going out of their way to look for athletes from all corners of the globe, because they see the value (whether ethical or monetary is up for debate) in featuring talent from every continent except Antarctica.

It’s one thing you can see when watching NXT or even main roster WWE. Now, will this affect the make-up of audiences? Who knows? I’m sure the days of cultural hotbeds lining up for MSG shows are over, but I can understand why a promotion would want to get away from the alleged Bruce Prichard assertion of “wrestling is a white man’s sport.”

It does get frustrating when green talent is pushed way beyond their station. Jinder Mahal, WWE Champion. But I can see the sense behind _wanting_ wrestling to be a lot more multicultural than skinny white dudes.

And again, it should be noted that AEW are the promotion that, at least in the beginning, banged that drum. They’re going to invite criticisms when it comes to how diverse their roster is — cultural background, gender equality, etc. That’s a rod they made for their back.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> Cornette will be selling 50 Cameos on 3/7 for $149 each. I definitely want a personal Cornette insult video.


I think he’s going to be a Cameo sensation (within the wrestling context), and he is going to have to do them in limited releases and I think Brian is right — he will be upping the price, haha.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> Eh, I didn’t take her as being obsessed so much as it is noticeable. Like when you look into a lot of wrestling crowds. Wrestling is very, very...white.
> 
> One thing that the WWE probably does deserve credit for is going out of their way to look for athletes from all corners of the globe, because they see the value (whether ethical or monetary is up for debate) in featuring talent from every continent except Antarctica.
> 
> It’s one thing you can see when watching NXT or even main roster WWE. Now, will this affect the make-up of audiences? Who knows? I’m sure the days of cultural hotbeds lining up for MSG shows are over, but I can understand why a promotion would want to get away from the alleged Bruce Prichard assertion of “wrestling is a white man’s sport.”
> 
> It does get frustrating when green talent is pushed way beyond their station. Jinder Mahal, WWE Champion. But I can see the sense behind _wanting_ wrestling to be a lot more multicultural than skinny white dudes.
> 
> And again, it should be noted that AEW are the promotion that, at least in the beginning, banged that drum. They’re going to invite criticisms when it comes to how diverse their roster is — cultural background, gender equality, etc. That’s a rod they made for their back.


I just hate identity politics in all its forms. The last reason I would watch a show or a sport is because of the color of someone's skin and it is really weird when I hear that it is a reason why some people watch or do not watch something.

I agree that AEW opened itself up to this specific criticism based on choosing to play the "woke" card though. The last thing the "woke" people are though is progressive in any sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Cornette will be selling 50 Cameos on 3/7 for $149 each. I definitely want a personal Cornette insult video.


*Buy one for Marko please!*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Buy one for Marko please!*


I hope someone does and in the video he says something like "god damn, I decided to do this one for half price because anyone charging full price regarding Marko is just a ripoff."


----------



## One Shed

By the way, the commentary on the WON awards should be listened to by everyone. He makes some really great points about the WON readers having traditionally been a group who HATED the hokey, goofy WWF stuff and loving the NWA grit and Flair over Hogan etc, and now having gone full circle to embracing the goofy stuff that AEW does. It is hilarious to see.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> I hope someone does and in the video he says something like "god damn, I decided to do this one for half price because anyone charging full price regarding Marko is just a ripoff."


“I paid $149 myself just to remind you that Bill Dundee slapped the taste out of your mouth so hard you weren’t able to taste fake, plastic dongs on your fake, outlaw wrestling for a whole week. But you sure tried, didn’t you, Marko? You FUCK!”

On a side: $149 is very weird and specific pricing, lol. I’m sure he has his reasons, but why not round it up to $150 flat? Unless when you factor in what you’re laying around, $149 does end up as leaving an even and manageable number somewhere.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> “I paid $149 myself just to remind you that Bill Dundee slapped the taste out of your mouth so hard you weren’t able to taste fake, plastic dongs on your fake, outlaw wrestling for a whole week. But you sure tried, didn’t you, Marko? You FUCK!”
> 
> On a side: $149 is very weird and specific pricing, lol. I’m sure he has his reasons, but why not round it up to $150 flat? Unless when you factor in what you’re laying around, $149 does end up as leaving an even and manageable number somewhere.


It is 100% marketing. $9.99 sounds a lot cheaper than $10 psychologically.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> By the way, the commentary on the WON awards should be listened to by everyone. He makes some really great points about the WON readers having traditionally been a group who HATED the hokey, goofy WWF stuff and loving the NWA grit and Flair over Hogan etc, and now having gone full circle to embracing the goofy stuff that AEW does. It is hilarious to see.


He’s right on, and when Brian goes through the lists you see that evolution through time.

I think Dave is consciously doing what wrestling companies have ended up doing — making more per head. In Dave’s case, he’s got to pander to the people who are there.

I would be genuinely curious to know Observer subscriber trends. Were there more doing boom periods, or are there more now when a larger portion of the existing audience seems interested in backstage stuff? And how does the internet and how readily available Dave’s takes are affect that?

I’m pretty convinced that Dave went after Jim for attention. He just kept poking him. I remember when it was happening and thinking it was odd Dave’s opinion on Cornette started changing. He used to defend Cornette and very slyly went to all the buzz phrases about him. Now Cornette will still address Dave going after Brian or something, but for the most part he just leaves him alone. So Dave goes after Bischoff. Next it will be someone else who can get him attention. Trying to think of who is next in the pecking order of podcast popularity. It would probably be Bruce, but he’s less likely to properly engage. But the Conrad podcasts seem ripe. Didn’t Kurt Angle start doing one? “Kurt Angle never had a true five star match” could be the opening salvo, haha.

I dunno, Dave’s gone fully weird.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> By the way, the commentary on the WON awards should be listened to by everyone. He makes some really great points about the WON readers having traditionally been a group who HATED the hokey, goofy WWF stuff and loving the NWA grit and Flair over Hogan etc, and now having gone full circle to embracing the goofy stuff that AEW does. It is hilarious to see.


*And it took Steve Austin to break the Japanese streak after Flair's peak.*


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> It is 100% marketing. $9.99 sounds a lot cheaper than $10 psychologically.


I was thinking about that, but when it comes to Cornette’s fan-base, I didn’t think they would be so stingy as to bail out at $150. But you’re probably right.


----------



## The Wood

I haven’t seen Misawa’s 1997 in vivid detail, as far as my memory goes (I’ve probably seen a lot, but haven’t categorised it into the year). But either he had a REALLY good 1997, or the voters were extremely biased to ignore a fucking fantastic 1997 in the US.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> He’s right on, and when Brian goes through the lists you see that evolution through time.
> 
> I think Dave is consciously doing what wrestling companies have ended up doing — making more per head. In Dave’s case, he’s got to pander to the people who are there.
> 
> I would be genuinely curious to know Observer subscriber trends. Were there more doing boom periods, or are there more now when a larger portion of the existing audience seems interested in backstage stuff? And how does the internet and how readily available Dave’s takes are affect that?
> 
> I’m pretty convinced that Dave went after Jim for attention. He just kept poking him. I remember when it was happening and thinking it was odd Dave’s opinion on Cornette started changing. He used to defend Cornette and very slyly went to all the buzz phrases about him. Now Cornette will still address Dave going after Brian or something, but for the most part he just leaves him alone. So Dave goes after Bischoff. Next it will be someone else who can get him attention. Trying to think of who is next in the pecking order of podcast popularity. It would probably be Bruce, but he’s less likely to properly engage. But the Conrad podcasts seem ripe. Didn’t Kurt Angle start doing one? “Kurt Angle never had a true five star match” could be the opening salvo, haha.
> 
> I dunno, Dave’s gone fully weird.


Yeah, Angle started a couple weeks ago doing a podcast with Conrad. I listened to the first two and I love Angle, but he is not the best long form speaker. Kind of goes to the point of someone being a good promo might not be the best commentator, right?

Bruce is (I believe) literally the only human being alive to actually get along with and legitimately like Jim Cornette, Vince Russo, and Kevin Dunn. I really think there is no other person you could claim that to be true for. But Bruce has real hate for Jerry Jarrett and "the dirt sheet writers" like Meltzer. So that feud is nothing new. Dave actually liked and spoke with Jim for over 30 years until just recently. Dave never liked Bischoff or Bruce so I would not be surprised to see him go after them again especially with Bruce in a high up position again in WWE. Going after Angle would be weird though. If Angle publicly criticized some of Dave's favorite flippers he might do it though.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> I was thinking about that, but when it comes to Cornette’s fan-base, I didn’t think they would be so stingy as to bail out at $150. But you’re probably right.


He is going to sell them out whether he listed them for $10 or $1000 but he talked extensively about not wanting to rip people off so I think he picked a good amount that made it worth doing for him but still not causing people to miss paying bills over wanting to buy his product.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, Angle started a couple weeks ago doing a podcast with Conrad. I listened to the first two and I love Angle, but he is not the best long form speaker. Kind of goes to the point of someone being a good promo might not be the best commentator, right?
> 
> Bruce is (I believe) literally the only human being alive to actually get along with and legitimately like Jim Cornette, Vince Russo, and Kevin Dunn. I really think there is no other person you could claim that to be true for. But Bruce has real hate for Jerry Jarrett and "the dirt sheet writers" like Meltzer. So that feud is nothing new. Dave actually liked and spoke with Jim for over 30 years until just recently. Dave never liked Bischoff or Bruce so I would not be surprised to see him go after them again especially with Bruce in a high up position again in WWE. Going after Angle would be weird though. If Angle publicly criticized some of Dave's favorite flippers he might do it though.


Just to add a bit of colour to this: I think Cornette and Bruce have actually fallen out. I actually don’t know why, but apparently it has something to do with Bruce lying about a way to monetise your podcasts or something? I dunno, it seems weird — but Brian doesn’t like the guy either and that’s obvious. Cornette doesn’t motherfuck Bruce, but apparently they haven’t spoken in some time and he doesn’t defend him when Brian goes after him.

Dave and Bischoff apparently spoke a bit in the 90’s, but you can see where that would have dropped off. Dave became quite partisan to the WWF and was calling the war for them quite early on. But they haven’t been good for years.

Yeah, if Angle said he had no interest in doing the modern style of wrestling, I think Meltzer would go after him hard. Good point. And I haven’t listened to that podcast for that very reason, haha. I love Angle, but I also get...sad hearing him speak, haha.

Hmm, maybe Dave’s best bet is trying to stir up more with Cornette? The easy way through would be to take guys Cornette has loved and making them seem inferior to the guys he criticises today.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> Just to add a bit of colour to this: I think Cornette and Bruce have actually fallen out. I actually don’t know why, but apparently it has something to do with Bruce lying about a way to monetise your podcasts or something? I dunno, it seems weird — but Brian doesn’t like the guy either and that’s obvious. Cornette doesn’t motherfuck Bruce, but apparently they haven’t spoken in some time and he doesn’t defend him when Brian goes after him.
> 
> Dave and Bischoff apparently spoke a bit in the 90’s, but you can see where that would have dropped off. Dave became quite partisan to the WWF and was calling the war for them quite early on. But they haven’t been good for years.
> 
> Yeah, if Angle said he had no interest in doing the modern style of wrestling, I think Meltzer would go after him hard. Good point. And I haven’t listened to that podcast for that very reason, haha. I love Angle, but I also get...sad hearing him speak, haha.
> 
> Hmm, maybe Dave’s best bet is trying to stir up more with Cornette? The easy way through would be to take guys Cornette has loved and making them seem inferior to the guys he criticises today.


It is sad to hear Angle get lost in the middle of thoughts somewhat frequently. I really hope he has some good doctors around him. His head has obviously taken a lot of damage throughout the years 

Yeah, I know Brian likes to call Bruce the "Artful Dodger" and Cornette is not shy about calling him a suck up to Vince, but I have never heard Cornette really say anything hateful towards him and he would be the last guy who would be shy about calling someone out. My favorite podcast of Bruce's was the Cornette episode. Just three plus hours of fantastic stories. Bruce is a good storyteller.

I think Cornette is in the phase of just laughing at the death spirals of wrestling at this point. I could tell he really still cared a year or two ago when he went hard at AEW because he said and believed they were the last legit shot at pro wrestling coming back in North America but obviously he believes that ship has long since sailed now and just laughs at them vs getting really pissed off. So I dunno if he would really take any bait from Dave. He might since he cannot help himself sometimes, so we will see.


----------



## AthleticGirth

Corney had about as much sand in his mangina over the WON awards as there is in the Sahara. It was funny listening to him cry and bitch about Tony Khan winning booker of the year before debating it with the stooge and reluctantly reaching the conclusion that yes, TK is indeed the booker of the year. 😁

Dumb Corney moments of the week, scoffing at a wrestler as brilliant as Minami Toyota. A guy who claims to be a wrestling historian not knowing who Rossy Ogawa is (wrestling does exist outside of Memphis, the Carolinas and the Louisville Gardens Jim) and also not knowing who Tomohiri Ishii is. When Corrnette held the book for ROH Ishii was in the NJ tag title scene working with TNA contracted talent like Nash and Angle, he worked a program with Tiger Mask. Ishii should have been on Cornette's radar holding the status he did and this is why the dope failed as a booker and the ROH diehards hated him. Kip and Miro are also a bit too foreign for good ole' boy Jim.

FMW was a contemporary of Smokey Mountain. You just have to compare financials to see which was the outlaw mud house promotion.

I don't get why Cornette's gimmicking the anti Japanese bigotry this 18 months or so. His Serena v Riho review last week had me thinking I was listening to a white supremacist podcast. Ugly.


----------



## One Shed

AthleticGirth said:


> Corney had about as much sand in his mangina over the WON awards as there is in the Sahara. It was funny listening to him cry and bitch about Tony Khan winning booker of the year before debating it with the stooge and reluctantly reaching the conclusion that yes, TK is indeed the booker of the year. 😁
> 
> Dumb Corney moments of the week, scoffing at a wrestler as brilliant as Minami Toyota. A guy who claims to be a wrestling historian not knowing who Rossy Ogawa is (wrestling does exist outside of Memphis, the Carolinas and the Louisville Gardens Jim) and also not knowing who Tomohiri Ishii is. When Corrnette held the book for ROH Ishii was in the NJ tag title scene working with TNA contracted talent like Nash and Angle, he worked a program with Tiger Mask. Ishii should have been on Cornette's radar holding the status he did and this is why the dope failed as a booker and the ROH diehards hated him. Kip and Miro are also a bit too foreign for good ole' boy Jim.
> 
> FMW was a contemporary of Smokey Mountain. You just have to compare financials to see which was the outlaw mud house promotion.
> 
> I don't get why Cornette's gimmicking the anti Japanese bigotry this 18 months or so. His Serena v Riho review last week had me thinking I was listening to a white supremacist podcast. Ugly.


What a ridiculous post. You do realize Jim was the manager for Yokuzuna right? A Samoan playing a Japanese guy? He hates tiny people being presented as threats. He has talked extensively about how tough the women were in the 90's in AJPW. He just hates 90 pound school girls. How hard is this?

But no, just take the easy route and go for the race angle because there are no actual straws to grasp.

And, AGAIN, there is no such thing as "Smokey" Mountain.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

AthleticGirth said:


> Corney had about as much sand in his mangina over the WON awards as there is in the Sahara. It was funny listening to him cry and bitch about Tony Khan winning booker of the year before debating it with the stooge and reluctantly reaching the conclusion that yes, TK is indeed the booker of the year. 😁


*If you were actually listening, you'd know Cornette called Tony promoter of the year, not booker of the year. He has also said multiple times that Bischoff is an excellent promoter, but doesn't know shit about wrestling.*


----------



## yeahright2

AthleticGirth said:


> Corney had about as much sand in his mangina over the WON awards as there is in the Sahara. It was funny listening to him cry and bitch about Tony Khan winning booker of the year before debating it with the stooge and reluctantly reaching the conclusion that yes, TK is indeed the booker of the year. 😁
> 
> Dumb Corney moments of the week, scoffing at a wrestler as brilliant as Minami Toyota. A guy who claims to be a wrestling historian not knowing who Rossy Ogawa is (wrestling does exist outside of Memphis, the Carolinas and the Louisville Gardens Jim) and also not knowing who Tomohiri Ishii is. When Corrnette held the book for ROH Ishii was in the NJ tag title scene working with TNA contracted talent like Nash and Angle, he worked a program with Tiger Mask. Ishii should have been on Cornette's radar holding the status he did and this is why the dope failed as a booker and the ROH diehards hated him. Kip and Miro are also a bit too foreign for good ole' boy Jim.
> 
> FMW was a contemporary of Smokey Mountain. You just have to compare financials to see which was the outlaw mud house promotion.
> 
> I don't get why Cornette's gimmicking the anti Japanese bigotry this 18 months or so. His Serena v Riho review last week had me thinking I was listening to a white supremacist podcast. Ugly.


Yeah.. You didn´t listen at all..


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Jim saying how badly Japan centric Dave was is kind of ironic and funny though I must admit as he is the US version of him in that regard.


----------



## One Shed

haha Jim now calling it "Abduct Everyone Wrestling"


----------



## One Shed

He also ended the podcast by being kidnapped. How many do you think we get this coming week?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I knew Cornette was going to mention the Young Bucks jogging gracefully to their bloody and beaten father 🤣*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Londonlaw

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You know shit is bad when Cornette mentions Russo as a better booker than Tony Kahn. Him getting voted as booker of the year over whomever books Smackdown is a disgrace to professional wrestling.*h


Unless things shifted around when Bruce Pritchard was made Head of Overall Creative, Ed Koskey is the Lead Writer of Smackdown.


----------



## Klitschko

Just wanted to say that the Young Bucks dad looked exactly like I always imagined he would look like. Like a we can get you approved even if your credit score is below 400 used car salesman.


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> Just wanted to say that the Young Bucks dad looked exactly like I always imagined he would look like. Like a we can get you approved even if your credit score is below 400 used car salesman.


Spot on.


----------



## YamchaRocks

His reactions to WON awards was pretty embarrassing to watch. How can anyone honestly argue that Orange isn't the best gimmick in wrestling, AEW isn't the best show around, or Omega isn't the most impressive? Good god
Jim, it's 2021. WON awards once again prove that wrestling fans love AEW and the indy style


----------



## The Wood

AthleticGirth said:


> Corney had about as much sand in his mangina over the WON awards as there is in the Sahara. It was funny listening to him cry and bitch about Tony Khan winning booker of the year before debating it with the stooge and reluctantly reaching the conclusion that yes, TK is indeed the booker of the year. 😁
> 
> Dumb Corney moments of the week, scoffing at a wrestler as brilliant as Minami Toyota. A guy who claims to be a wrestling historian not knowing who Rossy Ogawa is (wrestling does exist outside of Memphis, the Carolinas and the Louisville Gardens Jim) and also not knowing who Tomohiri Ishii is. When Corrnette held the book for ROH Ishii was in the NJ tag title scene working with TNA contracted talent like Nash and Angle, he worked a program with Tiger Mask. Ishii should have been on Cornette's radar holding the status he did and this is why the dope failed as a booker and the ROH diehards hated him. Kip and Miro are also a bit too foreign for good ole' boy Jim.
> 
> FMW was a contemporary of Smokey Mountain. You just have to compare financials to see which was the outlaw mud house promotion.
> 
> I don't get why Cornette's gimmicking the anti Japanese bigotry this 18 months or so. His Serena v Riho review last week had me thinking I was listening to a white supremacist podcast. Ugly.


This is a terrible post. Some athletic gymnastics to get to where you have.

* Nope, they didn’t agree that TK was booker of the year.

* I disagree that TK is promoter of the year. That is clearly Vince, but I digress.

* He didn’t scoff at Manami Toyota. He scoffed at her being the MOST OUTSTANDING of the year in 1991 or whenever the fuck it was, and you had Bret Hart, Mr. Perfect and Ric Flair all still wrestling.

* I don’t know who Rossy Ogawa is. Not going to be a hipster and pretend I care.

* ROH worked with NOAH and bringing the talent in was for that specific time of fan that was going to react to anyone. Ishii wasn’t really on the tips of anyone’s tongues when Cornette was booking. Really found its legs a few years later when AJ jumped.

* ROH fans didn’t like Cornette because he tried to present the product in a way they didn’t want it to be presented. They didn’t understand the dire financial strain ROH was under, or how the indy style was detrimental to selling the company.

* FMW and SMW are only contemporaries in time, not geographical markets.

You want to talk about sand in the vagina? Ouch.


----------



## The Wood

YamchaRocks said:


> His reactions to WON awards was pretty embarrassing to watch. How can anyone honestly argue that Orange isn't the best gimmick in wrestling, AEW isn't the best show around, or Omega isn't the most impressive? Good god
> Jim, it's 2021. WON awards once again prove that wrestling fans love AEW and the indy style


You are an amazing poster.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Not Lying

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I knew Cornette was going to mention the Young Bucks jogging gracefully to their bloody and beaten father 🤣*


Brian nailed it last week when he said The Young Bucks act like a parody of wrestling, they are so bad and unnatural, their whole shtick is "lets talk backstage now as Pro wrestlers do" and "lets run like wrestlers do", except it's obviously bullshit because they are terrible actors, and i don't think they're even trying. 
Fuck the Bucks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> Brian nailed it last week when he said The Young Bucks act like a parody of wrestling, they are so bad and unnatural, their whole shtick is "lets talk backstage now as Pro wrestlers do" and "lets run like wrestlers do", except it's obviously bullshit because they are terrible actors, and i don't think they're even trying.
> Fuck the Bucks.


They are REALLY fucking awful. Omega is not much better on the personality front.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Who else thinks he's responding to Cornette's comments about Miro's salary?


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366837584450768896*


----------



## Shock Street

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Who else thinks he's responding to Cornette's comments about Miro's salary?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366837584450768896*


The tweet before he mentioned he "Talked to a friend" and was changing a match on Dynamite. I think he's responding to the absolutely terrible and insane ideas people were suggestion as replacement matches.


----------



## Hephaesteus

I thought Jim was exaggerating like he usually does but yea, 2 kidnappings on a show seems a bit much.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## JerryMark

The Definition of Technician said:


> Brian nailed it last week when he said The Young Bucks act like a parody of wrestling, they are so bad and unnatural, their whole shtick is "lets talk backstage now as Pro wrestlers do" and "lets run like wrestlers do", except it's obviously bullshit because they are terrible actors, and i don't think they're even trying.
> Fuck the Bucks.


they're like a tag team you would've seen on an episode of family matters in 1993 where steve and carl are a team in a match against them for some reason.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Klitschko

My favorite spot in a Young Bucks match ever was the match against FTR. I forget which one had the injured leg that they were clearly trying to bring into the match story, and what does he do to give the FTR an upper hand? A fucking back flip of the top rope and lands right on his feet. Even in pure kayfabe, that had to be one of the dumbest things I had ever seen.


----------



## The Wood

I don’t think Tony Khan gets the Tobias Funke character.


----------



## Hitman1987

I knew somebody would do it 😂😂😂


----------



## Kroem

The Dave Meltzer Peace Prize and the song at the end were pure gold this week!


----------



## SkipMDMan

I don't watch any wrestling but I listen to some of little Jimmy C's split up sections just for a laugh. The poor guy is so stuck in the past. I guess that's all he's got left in the world. I usually watch What Culture and Simon with the Ups and Downs to save time. If I thought the wrestling itself was even half as exciting as Simon's reviews of it, I'd have to watch.


----------



## Ger

SkipMDMan said:


> I don't watch any wrestling but I listen to some of little Jimmy C's split up sections just for a laugh. The poor guy is so stuck in the past. I guess that's all he's got left in the world.


Erm ... sure ... but if you think that about Corny, what do you think about Ryback and the other podcasters from professional wrestling site, like winc? At least Corny is doing some numbers about a long period of time.  These other people can just dream about that.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## SkipMDMan

Ger said:


> Erm ... sure ... but if you think that about Corny, what do you think about Ryback and the other podcasters from professional wrestling site, like winc? At least Corny is doing some numbers about a long period of time.  These other people can just dream about that.


I haven't heard any podcasts from anyone else. I don't listen to all of JC's podcast, just the sections that I have some interest in when they appear on YT. Either because I want to hear him foam at the mouth about how things used to be and how they are killing the business, which long ago left Corny behind, or for some actual wrestling history. I was in Charlotte in the late 1970s and that's the only time I ever saw a live match and only because I met a wrestler in a bar and got invited to the show.


----------



## zaz102

SkipMDMan said:


> I haven't heard any podcasts from anyone else. I don't listen to all of JC's podcast, just the sections that I have some interest in when they appear on YT. Either because I want to hear him foam at the mouth about how things used to be and how they are killing the business, which long ago left Corny behind, or for some actual wrestling history. I was in Charlotte in the late 1970s and that's the only time I ever saw a live match and only because I met a wrestler in a bar and got invited to the show.


If you are looking for one "Solomonster Sounds Off" is good. He gives his honest opinion/thoughts on the product (good and bad). Would love to know of any other good ones that cover today's product.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

zaz102 said:


> If you are looking for one "Solomonster Sounds Off" is good. He gives his honest opinion/thoughts on the product (good and bad). Would love to know of any other good ones that cover today's product.


*Don Tony reviews RAW, NXT, AEW, and Smackdown. He's been my favorite since 2012.*


----------



## zaz102

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Don Tony reviews RAW, NXT, AEW, and Smackdown. He's been my favorite since 2012.*


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

zaz102 said:


> Thanks. I'll check it out.






 *he goes live for his AEW review after Smackdown.*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

And the full Drive Thru from this week:


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## yeahright2

Finally Cody did something stupid or bad enough to be called out by Cornette for it. But big praise for Jade Cargill.. "I would use her in OVW" is the highest praise Corny will give someone as green as her


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Finally Cody did something stupid or bad enough to be called out by Cornette for it. But big praise for Jade Cargill.. "I would use her in OVW" is the highest praise Corny will give someone as green as her


*Cornette let a lot of Cody's fuckery slide for a year, yet finally hit his limit with Pete Avalon and now this.
*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette let a lot of Cody's fuckery slide for a year, yet finally hit his limit with Pete Avalon and now this.*


I think he gave him benefit of doubt because Dusty was so great at what he did, and Dustin is too.
Cody is the (very) weak link in the proud Rhodes family lineage.


----------



## Hitman1987

Cody only sells powerbombs if he’s got to go and film a TV show.

Brian last said it best “everybody thinks that Cody is this wrestling wizard and he really isn’t“ and now that the AEW honeymoon period is over he is getting found out, just like the Bucks, as not having what it takes to be the guy(s)


----------



## Chan Hung

I gotta check out this weeks Cornette podcast! Thank you guys for reminding me haha


----------



## Hitman1987

Chan Hung said:


> I gotta check out this weeks Cornette podcast! Thank you guys for reminding me haha


Check his twitter page out too, there’s a fan video of Shaq getting up and walking out of the ambulance 😱


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Schwartzxz

Hitman1987 said:


> Cody only sells powerbombs if he’s got to go and film a TV show.
> 
> Brian last said it best “everybody thinks that Cody is this wrestling wizard and he really isn’t“ and now that the AEW honeymoon period is over he is getting found out, just like the Bucks, as not having what it takes to be the guy(s)


Cody always was and always will be midcard talent at best. thats why I always compare him to Jeff Jarrett rather than HHH like a lot of people do. you can say what you want about HHH but atleast he was a star. a true main event guy. Jeff never was but he liked to present himself as a big deal in TNA. same with Cody now. overrated.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can't wait to hear Cornette drag Tony Khan for 30 minutes this week.*


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Can't wait to hear Cornette drag Tony Khan for 30 minutes this week.*


I feel like the worst moment since AEW’s inception could lead to the greatest Cornette rant since the drive-thru’s inception 🙌


----------



## .christopher.

AEW are making it too easy for Corny. We're going to be in for another stellar episode this week.


----------



## JerryMark

this episode doesn't even need a theme song, it just needs a cold open for that nonsense.


----------



## .christopher.

Hitman1987 said:


> I feel like the worst moment since AEW’s inception could lead to the greatest Cornette rant since the drive-thru’s inception 🙌


Honestly, I can't see anything topping his Russo rants, mate. Especially when he offered Russo the chance to meet with no weapons, no cops getting involved, and no cameras. Just them two alone and what happens, happens. I still pop from that promo! Those came from pure hatred whereas his AEW rants are more annoyance/disappointment based.

Actually, thinking about it, he probably cut them promos on the Experience; long before Brian started the drive-thru. So my apologies there!


JerryMark said:


> this episode doesn't even need a theme song, it just needs a cold open for that nonsense.


Whilst that would be hilariously fitting, I do love me that drive-thrue intro!


----------



## .christopher.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368545976546377729


----------



## Hitman1987

.christopher. said:


> Honestly, I can't see anything topping his Russo rants, mate. Especially when he offered Russo the chance to meet with no weapons, no cops getting involved, and no cameras. Just them two alone and what happens, happens. I still pop from that promo! Those came from pure hatred whereas his AEW rants are more annoyance/disappointment based.
> 
> Actually, thinking about it, he probably cut them promos on the Experience; long before Brian started the drive-thru. So my apologies there!
> 
> Whilst that would be hilariously fitting, I do love me that drive-thrue intro!


No need to apologise mate, we’re all friends in this cult....I mean thread 👀

I haven’t actually listened to the Russo rants so my prediction could be inaccurate, I’ll listen to them after work so I can make a more Informed decision 👍


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> I feel like the worst moment since AEW’s inception could lead to the greatest Cornette rant since the drive-thru’s inception 🙌


*Cornette woke up and chose violence.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368909576943329283*


----------



## yeahright2

The review is gonna be a laugh


----------



## Mr316

Man...I can’t wait 😂


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette woke up and chose violence.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368909576943329283*


His twitter page has been glorious this morning. I’ve not watched the PPV yet but the evil UNO ring post spot is just as bad 😂😂😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368916810846846976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368911602569842691


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368916810846846976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368911602569842691





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368916810846846976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368911602569842691


😂😂😂


----------



## JerryMark

Hitman1987 said:


> His twitter page has been glorious this morning. I’ve not watched the PPV yet but the evil UNO ring post spot is just as bad 😂😂😂


honestly that was almost worse, what the fuck even was that?


----------



## qntntgood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368916810846846976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368911602569842691


People gave Dave meltzer no mercy on twitter,last night.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

qntntgood said:


> People gave Dave meltzer no mercy on twitter,last night.


I know that it isn't Cornette related but did you hear Alvarez try and spin that weak explosion?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I'm all for Jim Cornette doing a Tim Horner burial job on Tony Khan after last night's shenanigans. Probably woulda gotta better explosion rigging a fax machine to a moving truck.


----------



## qntntgood

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I know that it isn't Cornette related but did you hear Alvarez try and spin that weak explosion?


Yes I did,and there has been a lot of that today and I'm sure fans have cornette all the footage aew is trying to remove.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Hephaesteus

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I know that it isn't Cornette related but did you hear Alvarez try and spin that weak explosion?


Best part was that he was defending it from dave. Even meltzer called that shit out


----------



## YamchaRocks

Jim's tears when he inevetibly cries that 'tHeY kIlLeD wReStLInG' during PPV review will be delicious. 

Him calling AEW 'biggest bunch of bullshit' because they had Shaq get out of the car in front of fans... Just LOL

Be thankful AEW is leading by example of what natural evolution of the business is, and puts fans above 'believabily'.


----------



## .christopher.

Hitman1987 said:


> No need to apologise mate, we’re all friends in this cult....I mean thread 👀
> 
> I haven’t actually listened to the Russo rants so my prediction could be inaccurate, I’ll listen to them after work so I can make a more Informed decision 👍


You're in for a treat!

Also, as @BlueEyedDevil mentions above, his Tim Horner burial is a classic, too.


----------



## Hitman1987

YamchaRocks said:


> Jim's tears when he inevetibly cries that 'tHeY kIlLeD wReStLInG' during PPV review will be delicious.
> 
> Him calling AEW 'biggest bunch of bullshit' because they had Shaq get out of the car in front of fans... Just LOL
> 
> Be thankful AEW is leading by example of what natural evolution of the business is, and puts fans above 'believabily'.


If Jim does cry they will be tears of joy as AEW, in the space of a week, has managed to:

1. Destroy kayfabe with the Shaq segment

2. Insult its fans by overhyping a 47 year old Christian cage debut

3. Produce the biggest PPV main event let down in modern wrestling history

I know it’s a tough pill to swallow but Jim was right about Tony Khan all along. TK has all the gear and no idea.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Hitman1987 said:


> If Jim does cry they will be tears of joy as AEW, in the space of a week, has managed to:
> 
> 1. Destroy kayfabe with the Shaq segment
> 
> 2. Insult its fans by overhyping a 47 year old Christian cage debut
> 
> 3. Produce the biggest PPV main event let down in modern wrestling history
> 
> I know it’s a tough pill to swallow but Jim was right about Tony Khan all along. TK has all the gear and no idea.


Kayfabe is dead for a long time. Firefly Funhouse match was more damaging to kayfabe than anything Tony did in AEW. Besides, kayfabe being dead allows for more creativity in the industry so it's not a bad thing.

I didnt feel insulted by CC debuting. Would a younger talented guy from the indies be a better signing, yes. But I'd much rather have Christian than overrated Cena or Batista that don't belong in modern wrestling.

Real wrestling enthusiasts would find Goldberg or any part timers main eventing over young and ultra talented NXT guys to be a bigger letdown than a simple technical botch. You seriously think a pyro botch is worse than Oldertaker and Oldberg main eventing Wrestlemania over Adam Cole or Finn Balor?

Tony Khan is doing great as a booker actually.


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368916810846846976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368911602569842691


That is fucking amazing. Holy shit, how do people stan for this company? 



qntntgood said:


> People gave Dave meltzer no mercy on twitter,last night.


Haha, nice. Was he defending most of this shit?


----------



## Hitman1987

YamchaRocks said:


> Kayfabe is dead for a long time. Firefly Funhouse match was more damaging to kayfabe than anything Tony did in AEW. Besides, kayfabe being dead allows for more creativity in the industry so it's not a bad thing.
> 
> I didnt feel insulted by CC debuting. Would a younger talented guy from the indies be a better signing, yes. But I'd much rather have Christian than overrated Cena or Batista that don't belong in modern wrestling.
> 
> Real wrestling enthusiasts would find Goldberg or any part timers main eventing over young and ultra talented NXT guys to be a bigger letdown than a simple technical botch. You seriously think a pyro botch is worse than Oldertaker and Oldberg main eventing Wrestlemania over Adam Cole or Finn Balor?
> 
> Tony Khan is doing great as a booker actually.


Before we start, I’m not bothered by what WWE did because this is an AEW thread in an AEW forum. I do not compare AEW to WWE, I judge them as a single entity and therefore disregard all ‘WWE did it’ type arguments.

Moving on:

Kayfabe is an important part of wrestling and therefore they should be doing their best to adhere to it along with in ring psychology and selling. This is what helps fans suspend their belief and engage/commit to characters/storylines. If you are showing your fans that you don’t take the industry you are in seriously then why should the fans take the promotion seriously and spend their cash on it. If you throw the fundamentals out the window it becomes choreographed gymnastics and it makes wrestling look a lot faker. I appreciate that it’s more difficult to maintain kayfabe in this day and age but the Shaq segment just showed complete arrogance/ignorance and looked amateur on all fronts.

Sorry, “Some” fans feel insulted because this is not the first time TK has promised something huge and it hasn’t lived up to the hype (Mox vs Hager/FTW championship) and I’m sure there’s more. You even said yourself it could’ve been better if it was some Indy guy so why are you settling for christian when TK hypes (and has the resources to provide) more. Also, does it even make any sense for big show to be bringing Christian on board, surely it should be other way around, Big show is a much bigger star than Christian. They could’ve even held off Miro’s debut until this PPV, he’s not achieved anything since day 1 and would be much better off without the wedding and best friends feud under his belt. Miro’s not hall of fame worthy but was 1 of the most popular active wrestlers available at the time he debuted and bigger than anybody on AEW roster not named (Mox/Jericho/Sting)

You say fans wouldn’t like 2 of the most successful wrestlers of all time, who are now older, main eventing wrestle mania but you’re happy for a 47 year old career midcarder to be the big AEW PPV signing, that seems contradictory to me. If undertaker and Goldberg can still go (I don’t know if they can) I’d rather see that than Finn balor vs adam cole because I grew up in the attitude era and have never seen adam Cole wrestle. 

The explosion was not a botch or accident, it was a production failure, TK (once again displaying his arrogance/ignorance) did not do his due diligence and the weak explosions/sparklers was the end result and made fans boo. This is why everybody (Mox/Eddie/announcers/people who came from back) sold it like it actually was a big explosion, because this is what they were told they would get. Then when Mox heard the boos he threw everybody under the bus by saying Kenny can’t make explosions for shit, now everybody else looks stupid for selling. It will go down as one of the biggest let downs in PPV main event history, there’s nothing you or TK can do about that.

As for him being a great booker, here is some of his booking that has been terrible:

Miro debut and wedding
Bucks/FTR build
Sting doing nothing for weeks and then 5 members of Team Taz being run off amd beaten by a little guy and a 61 year old sting
Matt Hardy teleporting and everything else
Nightmare collective
Bunny/Allie
Cody/Shaq build 
Cody beating Brodie as soon as he returned
Shida being a non-existent Champion
Scorpio Sky getting 1 week builds for title shots and then disappearing
Shawn spears in tully pants 
Every multi man singles/tag match, including ladder/casino royale matches, used to get people on dynamite/PPV
Marko/Janela/Luther/Kiss etc on national TV
Kidnappings every week 
Join the dark order/inner circle/team Taz storylines running simultaneously 

Once again, I’m sure there is more.


----------



## yeahright2

Hitman1987 said:


> If Jim does cry they will be tears of joy as AEW, in the space of a week, has managed to:
> 
> 1. Destroy kayfabe with the Shaq segment
> 
> 2. Insult its fans by overhyping a 47 year old Christian cage debut
> 
> 3. Produce the biggest PPV main event let down in modern wrestling history
> 
> I know it’s a tough pill to swallow but Jim was right about Tony Khan all along. TK has all the gear and no idea.


Don´t feed the trolls


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> That is fucking amazing. Holy shit, how do people stan for this company?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, nice. Was he defending most of this shit?


*I heard he called it out while Alvarez made excuses.*


----------



## Hitman1987

yeahright2 said:


> Don´t feed the trolls


Me trying not to feed the trolls:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I need Cornette to drop an emergency episode of The Experience right now because I cannot wait until Saturday 😭*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I heard he called it out while Alvarez made excuses.*


I actually did listen to Meltzer and Alvarez's hour long review of the show. They both did criticize elements of the show a lot more than I expected honestly. Now, let me be clear, this was still light based on what the show was but neither of them really made a ton of excuses for that moment. They even criticized the Christian reveal a bit and talked about the poor match placement. It was funny though to hear them talk about psychology and match layout but then say things like "the Bucks were great as always." They definitely have their blinders on there still.

To compare to Jim's review coming later today I will post theirs if that is OK. I usually cannot stand listening to them as both their voices and Dave's cadence generally annoy me, but it was a good one to listen to in order to try and get a different perspective:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I actually did listen to Meltzer and Alvarez's hour long review of the show. They both did criticize elements of the show a lot more than I expected honestly. Now, let me be clear, this was still light based on what the show was but neither of them really made a ton of excuses for that moment. They even criticized the Christian reveal a bit and talked about the poor match placement. It was funny though to hear them talk about psychology and match layout but then say things like "the Bucks were great as always." They definitely have their blinders on there still.
> 
> To compare to Jim's review coming later today I will post theirs if that is OK. I usually cannot stand listening to them as both their voices and Dave's cadence generally annoy me, but it was a good one to listen to in order to try and get a different perspective:


*Thanks for the detailed explanation. I know the YouTube thumbnails are going to be hilarious this week.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Thanks for the detailed explanation. I know the YouTube thumbnails are going to be hilarious this week.*


Of particular note is they heavily criticize (again, heavy for them) the nonstop parade of old ex-WWE guys. When we do it on here we are blind haters, but Uncle Dave does it and I bet we hear crickets.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Of particular note is they heavily criticize (again, heavy for them) the nonstop parade of old ex-WWE guys. When we do it on here we are blind haters, but Uncle Dave does it and I bet we hear crickets.


*They're becoming a worse pre 2010 TNA. At least the Main Event Mafia was good shit because they were all still really big names at the time and still could go at an elite level. AEW is getting WWE table scraps and putting them on pedestals. Everybody celebrating the Big Show was making fun of his monthly heel turns in WWE and rolling their eyes every time they saw him making an appearance on RAW. Now all of a sudden him commentating (something he's never done) on their third show is a big deal? This just proves that they'll praise anything as long as AEW does it.*


----------



## yeahright2

On a Jim Cornette related sidenote; One of the 50 (well, actually 64) people who got a cameo should upload it so we can see..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> On a Jim Cornette related sidenote; One of the 50 (well, actually 64) people who got a cameo should upload it so we can see..


*@Two Sheds Let's see it!*


----------



## DUD

I honestly cannot wait for the Bruce Pritchard impression in a couple of years time of what Jim Cornette thought of that match: "God Damn exploding ring barbed wire and fireworks it was never going to work motherfuckerrrr".


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Two Sheds Let's see it!*


They sold out in five minutes  I tried, but maybe next time.


----------



## qntntgood

The Wood said:


> That is fucking amazing. Holy shit, how do people stan for this company?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, nice. Was he defending most of this shit?


Yes he was defending it,and when he couldn't.dave tried to distance himself from some of it, and the fans who not let up.


----------



## The Wood

qntntgood said:


> Yes he was defending it,and when he couldn't.dave tried to distance himself from some of it, and the fans who not let up.


I did see people anticipating him not being honest about it on there. It sounds like he did criticise the show _somewhat_, but I think this might be damage control for his own personal brand and ability to influence.

If he criticised AEW for bringing ex-WWE guys, and they were blatantly going to be bringing in an ex-WWE guy at the event, then why does the criticism come only after it has been poorly received?


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> They sold out in five minutes  I tried, but maybe next time.


But I thought he was irrelevant! Think that was a cameo record, too.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Hephaesteus said:


> Best part was that he was defending it from dave. Even meltzer called that shit out


 I found that shocking, but it is hard to see what happened and turn a blind eye to it


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## One Shed

An explosive edition of the Drive Thru is now open:


----------



## One Shed

TD Stinger said:


>


Beat me by a minute! Listening now. Should be good.


----------



## One Shed

Brian on Itoh: "She made me really respect the seriousness of Riho."


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> Brian on Itoh: "She made me really respect the seriousness of Riho."


Jesus. She's that bad? Brian is usually pretty lenient on female wrestlers, too.


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> Jesus. She's that bad? Brian is usually pretty lenient on female wrestlers, too.


She calls HERSELF the God of Piss.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> She calls HERSELF the God of Piss.


And the Deity of shit


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> She calls HERSELF the God of Piss.





yeahright2 said:


> And the Deity of shit


Yeah, I heard about that on Jim's podcast. I just wasn't sure if she'd act like a doofus on screen, too, and apparently she does? She's literally making a career out of swearing.

Is Omega still running that division? He's giving WWEs "diva" era some competition, if so.


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> Yeah, I heard about that on Jim's podcast. I just wasn't sure if she'd act like a doofus on screen, too, and apparently she does? She's literally making a career out of swearing.
> 
> Is Omega still running that division? He's giving WWEs "diva" era some competition, if so.


She apparently has some part of her act where she pretends to cry or something during matches. Even Meltzer said this week that was ridiculous to do in the US.


----------



## yeahright2

.christopher. said:


> Yeah, I heard about that on Jim's podcast. I just wasn't sure if she'd act like a doofus on screen, too, and apparently she does? She's literally making a career out of swearing.
> 
> Is Omega still running that division? He's giving WWEs "diva" era some competition, if so.


Yep, it´s still Omegas responsibility. They tried to pretend he was running it with Brandi for a while, but gave that up when she got criticized for how bad it was. And no, I don´t think he gives the WWE Divas competition, he´s just fulfilling some of his kinks


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> She apparently has some part of her act where she pretends to cry or something during matches. Even Meltzer said this week that was ridiculous to do in the US.


Sounds brilliant if the guy who thought people grabbing Joey Ryan's junk was entertaining thinks that.

The only way I wouldn't mind this is if she did that, then her opponent just beat her arse. Because this is supposedly trying to imitate a combat sport, and she willingly chose to get into a ring. Of course that won't happen, though. We'll be subjected to more outstanding comedy where her opponent becomes sympathetic to her and, out of the blue, Maki uses that to her advantage. Sublime stuff.



yeahright2 said:


> Yep, it´s still Omegas responsibility. They tried to pretend he was running it with Brandi for a while, but gave that up when she got criticized for how bad it was. And no, I don´t think he gives the WWE Divas competition, he´s just fulfilling some of his kinks


I'd take WWEs diva era over this. If you're going to have a poor womens division, at least don't let it take up so much tv time, which WWE did. Plus, they had a better womens roster on top of that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Beat me by a minute! Listening now. Should be good.


*We're slacking. All the regulars got beaten by a lurker 🤣*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## qntntgood

Two Sheds said:


>


It's the heels fault😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Mr316

Jim is killing me 😂 I wish I could watch a live show with this guy


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Sheds said:


>


Fucking glorious


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Who else thought Travis was going to draw Kenny as Wile E Coyote? 😂*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Who else thought Travis was going to draw Kenny as Wile E Coyote? 😂*


My favorite line was that they should have to rename the show from Dynamite to something like Popcorn Fart.


----------



## .christopher.

I'm waiting until I listen to the podcast in full for his glorious comments on this joke of a promotion, but I especially can't wait to hear him verbally eviscerate that money mark twat.


----------



## One Shed

The song at the end is really funny. I hope it gets posted soon. Preview: It is a parody of Ring of Fire by Johnny Cash called "Ring of Barbed Wire." Dude had to have written it in less than 24 hours. Funny stuff.


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> I'm waiting until I listen to the podcast in full for his glorious comments on this joke of a promotion, but I especially can't wait to hear him verbally eviscerate that money mark twat.


You can get it for free on any podcast app right when it comes out. I just want to make sure no one here thinks he only releases it on Patreon or something for people that pay. The editors just take a few hours to a few days after it to cut up the clips and cut out the stuff that will get them in trouble on YouTube.


----------



## qntntgood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Who else thought Travis was going to draw Kenny as Wile E Coyote? 😂*


I know this might be off topic, but khan looks high as fuck trying to cover his ass on this abomination.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


> I know this might be off topic, but khan looks high as fuck trying to cover his ass on this abomination.


*Not necessarily, since Cornette and Brian said he looked like he's on adderall with his eyes wide open and hair disheveled.*


----------



## One Shed

qntntgood said:


> I know this might be off topic, but khan looks high as fuck trying to cover his ass on this abomination.


"Come on guys, what did you expect us to do?!? Actually deliver on that thing we heavily promoted and sold our PPV on? QT knows a guy who sells sparkers on the cheap, so we just went with that."


----------



## JerryMark

qntntgood said:


> I know this might be off topic, but khan looks high as fuck trying to cover his ass on this abomination.


somebody at aew is manual claiming our girl "girl on cinema's" reviews.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369512047868805121


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JerryMark said:


> somebody at aew is manual claiming our girl "girl on cinema's" reviews.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369512047868805121


*But the AEW defense force said it was automated and Tony Kahn would never sit at his desk and report critical videos 😂*


----------



## qntntgood

JerryMark said:


> somebody at aew is manual claiming our girl "girl on cinema's" reviews.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369512047868805121


their just making it worst, there will be another four or five video's with in the hour.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> Brian on Itoh: "She made me really respect the seriousness of Riho."


Itoh is fucking ATROCIOUS in the ring. 



qntntgood said:


> I know this might be off topic, but khan looks high as fuck trying to cover his ass on this abomination.


I’ve obviously long been sour on the dude as a booker/promoter, but that shit isn’t easy. As well as all the other vanity projects that were bought for him, especially considering he’s probably not that smart, he must be fucking exhausted. Dude...delegate. 



JerryMark said:


> somebody at aew is manual claiming our girl "girl on cinema's" reviews.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369512047868805121


Fucking cunts after smaller people’s content because they don’t like it makes them look bad. This is not a good look.


----------



## JerryMark

that why you hire people who know what they're doing and then let them actually do it.

jesus, you have jim ross, arn anderson, tully blanchard, and say what you want about him personal jake roberts on staff. stop being a mark for yourself and listen to them.


----------



## The Wood

JerryMark said:


> that why you hire people who know what they're doing and then let them actually do it.
> 
> jesus, you have jim ross, arn anderson, tully blanchard, and say what you want about him personal jake roberts on staff. stop being a mark for yourself and listen to them.


JR literally has to go onto Twitter and his podcast to get his voice heard. And he’s being paid something like $2 million a year.

It is like paying Meryl Streep to be a tree in a children’s play.


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> You can get it for free on any podcast app right when it comes out. I just want to make sure no one here thinks he only releases it on Patreon or something for people that pay. The editors just take a few hours to a few days after it to cut up the clips and cut out the stuff that will get them in trouble on YouTube.


Oh, I know, mate. It's just about finding the right time to start a 3+ hour podcast!


The Wood said:


> JR literally has to go onto Twitter and his podcast to get his voice heard. And he’s being paid something like $2 million a year.
> 
> It is like paying Meryl Streep to be a tree in a children’s play.


& having that tree in a play taking place in space. JR and his sane self fits in this circus show as well as a tree in space.


----------



## Mr316

JerryMark said:


> that why you hire people who know what they're doing and then let them actually do it.
> 
> jesus, you have jim ross, arn anderson, tully blanchard, and say what you want about him personal jake roberts on staff. stop being a mark for yourself and listen to them.


They’re unbelievably arrogant and it’s one of the major reasons why I grew to really dislike this company.


----------



## The Wood

Arrogant, obnoxious and pretentious in these really annoying measures.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## yeahright2

Once again Cornette nails it. No matter how you look at it, or if the "match" is good, a cinematic match is cheating, and it takes away from the excitement.
The streetfight was the second best cinematic match I´ve seen, but it´s still cheating.. For all we know, the Sting that took bumps could be a stuntman or a bodydouble. (not saying it was)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Once again Cornette nails it. No matter how you look at it, or if the "match" is good, a cinematic match is cheating, and it takes away from the excitement.
> The streetfight was the second best cinematic match I´ve seen, but it´s still cheating.. For all we know, the Sting that took bumps could be a stuntman or a bodydouble. (not saying it was)


*The thing is most people don't care. If 60 year old Sting needs cheat codes to look like he's 35 again, so be it. I just want to be entertained. I don't expect him to look like a prime Bret Hart in 2021. I want him to be used to his best ability, and if that means coming out the gate with the best cinematic match ever, I'm all for it.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The thing is most people don't care. If 60 year old Sting needs cheat codes to look like he's 35 again, so be it. I just want to be entertained. I don't expect him to look like a prime Bret Hart in 2021. I want him to be used to his best ability, and if that means coming out the gate with the best cinematic match ever, I'm all for it.*


Yeh, like I said, it wasn´t a bad match as such, and if it extends the career of an aging wrestler people like, then fine, I´m not against a cinematic match here and there. But it can´t be rated the same way a real match is.. Using a cinematic approach, Mickey Rourke can look like a good wrestler.. And take it a bit further, Marko Stunt can be given the Physique of The Hulk.
To me, wrestling is something that´s done in one shot much like any given sportsevent, and if there´s a botch, we laugh a little (if nobody is injured) and move on.


----------



## yeahright2

Well, there´s an introduction video with Jim on cameo
https://www.cameo.com/v/603be9fbc66b32001d3ecf2f


----------



## One Shed




----------



## qntntgood

Two Sheds said:


>


The young bucks are now the dumb fuck's.


----------



## One Shed

qntntgood said:


> The young bucks are now the dumb fuck's.


Always have been, always will be.


----------



## One Shed

Song finally posted:


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Jericho finally made up with Cornette! They did it guys!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm surprised Cornette was surprised that a Young Bucks match had no psychology.*


----------



## The True Believer

Boneyard match gets a pass but the Street Fight doesn’t, huh? 

🤔


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

The True Believer said:


> Boneyard match gets a pass but the Street Fight doesn’t, huh?
> 
> 🤔


Wrestletalk didnt like it either, critics feel cinematic matches are passé


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The True Believer said:


> Boneyard match gets a pass but the Street Fight doesn’t, huh?
> 
> 🤔


*He said he liked it but didn't need to see another cinematic match again.*


----------



## .christopher.

Plus the boneyard match had 'taker and AJ in it. He was always going to be more lenient on that one more so than others because of the respect and personal history with the guys. Even if he's gone off 'taker a bit with the whole Donald Trump thing.


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The thing is most people don't care. If 60 year old Sting needs cheat codes to look like he's 35 again, so be it. I just want to be entertained. I don't expect him to look like a prime Bret Hart in 2021. I want him to be used to his best ability, and if that means coming out the gate with the best cinematic match ever, I'm all for it.*


I am never going to be able to properly enjoy a match is scored and pieced together like that. I’m not into wrestling for that. It’s just wrong to me.



Two Sheds said:


>


I’m normally not that into the pictures Travis draws, although I appreciate the effort, etc. But holy shit is his Christian funny.



The True Believer said:


> Boneyard match gets a pass but the Street Fight doesn’t, huh?
> 
> 🤔


Did he even like the Boneyard Match? People seem to be saying he did, but I remember him generally feeling the idea was stupid.

To each their own. I hate grading this shit, but I would also probably rate the Boneyard Match higher. The Undertaker inherently lends himself to that. If there’s an exception to the rule, I can buy Taker having an elaborate setup to fight AJ and a production crew take what happened and put it together. Not so much Sting, Darby Allin and Team Taz. And they’re all following now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369994983533645826


----------



## The Wood

Good call by Jim, but it’s a shame that given the size of AEW’s roster that would account for 75k of his listeners. No wonder he’s got to repeat some stories on the Drive Thru.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## One Shed




----------



## .christopher.

I was willing to look over Brian saying shit like he never got Christopher Daniels, he enjoys certain Orange fuck segments, feels sorry for the obnoxious Jelly, etc

But not getting Christian? That's going too far now.


----------



## The Wood

.christopher. said:


> I was willing to look over Brian saying shit like he never got Christopher Daniels, he enjoys certain Orange fuck segments, feels sorry for the obnoxious Jelly, etc
> 
> But not getting Christian? That's going too far now.


Haha, hang on — didn’t he say he likes Christian? I thought he just said he doesn’t see him as that giant star.


----------



## .christopher.

The Wood said:


> Haha, hang on — didn’t he say he likes Christian? I thought he just said he doesn’t see him as that giant star.


Ha, he did and that's what I was referring to. Though I can see how the way I worded looked like I meant he didn't get him in general. Giant star is fair enough, but I believe he never saw him as a main eventer (even in TNA).


----------



## The Wood

.christopher. said:


> Ha, he did and that's what I was referring to. Though I can see how the way I worded looked like I meant he didn't get him in general. Giant star is fair enough, but I believe he never saw him as a main eventer (even in TNA).


I LOVED Christian and remember feeling...let down by him in TNA. Like, not his fault or anything. It just...I don’t know. I think he works better when he’s in a bigger pond, for whatever reason.

Someone I really respect once said to me that Christian is an amazing heel but “absolutely sucks as a main event babyface.” They weren’t talking talent, and it’s taken me a long time to realise what they actually meant. He just doesn’t click in the top face spot. People like you and me might WANT him to be in that spot, but it just doesn’t ever seem to work, for whatever reason.

The more I think of him, the more I think he might be an Arn Anderson and one of the greatest carpenters ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> Ha, he did and that's what I was referring to. Though I can see how the way I worded looked like I meant he didn't get him in general. Giant star is fair enough, but I believe he never saw him as a main eventer (even in TNA).


*I think the internet fans need to be honest about Christian's ceiling. He's a lifelong mid carder that peaked in a tag team, and people are still outraged that he didn't take Cena's spot in 2005. Let's be serious here, he's not that guy. Yes, he's a really good wrestler that probably deserved slightly better treatment, but some people act like he's top guy material, and that's just not true. I'm not even being a hater, it is what it is. He was always Edge's sidekick and would not have had the same effect in his spot.*


----------



## .christopher.

The Wood said:


> I LOVED Christian and remember feeling...let down by him in TNA. Like, not his fault or anything. It just...I don’t know. I think he works better when he’s in a bigger pond, for whatever reason.
> 
> Someone I really respect once said to me that Christian is an amazing heel but “absolutely sucks as a main event babyface.” They weren’t talking talent, and it’s taken me a long time to realise what they actually meant. He just doesn’t click in the top face spot. People like you and me might WANT him to be in that spot, but it just doesn’t ever seem to work, for whatever reason.
> 
> The more I think of him, the more I think he might be an Arn Anderson and one of the greatest carpenters ever.


I never saw Christian as a top babyface either. It wasn't until he hit Sting with that guitar that he started to excel as a main eventer. Then, unfortunately for him, TNA started stockpiling ex WWE stars and it became a mess.

Personally, and I don't think anything would change my mind, I think he was easily a main event calibre heel. It's just TNA was a mess and Vince found him ugly.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think the internet fans need to be honest about Christian's ceiling. He's a lifelong mid carder that peaked in a tag team, and people are still outraged that he didn't take Cena's spot in 2005. Let's be serious here, he's not that guy. Yes, he's a really good wrestler that probably deserved slightly better treatment, but some people act like he's top guy material, and that's just not true. I'm not even being a hater, it is what it is. He was always Edge's sidekick and would not have had the same effect in his spot.*


Hey, I don't think you're being a hater. I may completely disagree, but it's a fair opinion to have.

I think that in 2011 - way past his prime - he proved he was a main event calibre heel when given the chance. If he was given the chance sooner, he'd have been more accepted as such, but he was unfortunate that Vince found him ugly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> I never saw Christian as a top babyface either. It wasn't until he hit Sting with that guitar that he started to excel as a main eventer. Then, unfortunately for him, TNA started stockpiling ex WWE stars and it became a mess.
> 
> Personally, and I don't think anything would change my mind, I think he was easily a main event calibre heel. It's just TNA was a mess and Vince found him ugly.
> 
> 
> Hey, I don't think you're being a hater. I may completely disagree, but it's a fair opinion to have.
> 
> I think that in 2011 - way past his prime - he proved he was a main event calibre heel when given the chance. If he was given the chance sooner, he'd have been more accepted as such, but he was unfortunate that Vince found him ugly.


*2011 is exactly what I mean about being treated better, because that one day title reign was BS.*


----------



## .christopher.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *2011 is exactly what I mean about being treated better, because that one day title reign was BS.*


People like to blame Randy's politicking but Christian's told the story of how they ended up in that situation and Randy actually asked Vince to let Christian keep the belt. Just a shitty situation that was typical of Christian's WWE career.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## The Wood

Christian is, in my opinion, Randy Orton’s greatest in-ring opponent. Obviously other feuds are going to be more memorable, but that 2011 run was fire.


----------



## YamchaRocks

The Wood said:


> Christian is, in my opinion, Randy Orton’s greatest in-ring opponent. Obviously other feuds are going to be more memorable, but that 2011 run was fire.


Thankfully, plenty of reasonable folk don't think overpushed Orton was anywhere near CC's best opponent, and match with Kenny will be much better 🙂


----------



## .christopher.

YamchaRocks said:


> Thankfully, plenty of reasonable folk don't think Orton was anywhere near CC's best opponent, and match with Kenny will be much better 🙂


He didn't say that. Other way around, chuck. Not that it matters if he thinks the other way round either.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Oh yeah lol, my bad


----------



## Not Lying

Orton/Christian was Orton's best single match. All their matches in 2011 would probably be in Orton's top 10.
The other 2 close matches are vs HBK at SurvivorSeries 2007 where HBK couldn't use the superkick, and vs Edge last year.

Orton's best match is with Foley, but I'm talking non gimmick.


----------



## .christopher.

The Definition of Technician said:


> Orton/Christian was Orton's best single match. All their matches in 2011 would probably be in Orton's top 10.
> The other 2 close matches are vs HBK at SurvivorSeries 2007 where HBK couldn't use the superkick, and vs Edge last year.
> 
> Orton's best match is with Foley, but I'm talking non gimmick.


I never watched that Orton/Edge match but it's hard to argue with the rest.

I think Orton had excellent chemistry with Bryan, too. During Bryan's push from late '13 to early '14, they had some belting matches.


----------



## VIP86

i can't wait for cornette's comments on Joey Janela wishing death on his critics 😁


----------



## Not Lying

.christopher. said:


> I never watched that Orton/Edge match but it's hard to argue with the rest.
> 
> I think Orton had excellent chemistry with Bryan, too. During Bryan's push from late '13 to early '14, they had some belting matches.


True, he also had a few bangerz with Benoit on SD in the mid-2000s I remember. 
It's just weird because Bryan/Benoit/HBK are some of the GOATs in the ring, and Christian who's not that highly regarded usually ended up having matches just as good if not better than them with one of the top stars of the past 20 years.


----------



## .christopher.

The Definition of Technician said:


> True, he also had a few bangerz with Benoit on SD in the mid-2000s I remember.
> It's just weird because Bryan/Benoit/HBK are some of the GOATs in the ring, and Christian who's not that highly regarded usually ended up having matches just as good if not better than them with one of the top stars of the past 20 years.


Even though I was watching back then I can't recall any Orton/Benoit matches. Even the one for the WHC in 2004.

As for your point about Christian, even though - as a worker - he's not seen on the same level as the guys you mentioned, I do find him to be a brilliant one himself, personally. I love the way he works (which is why I'm concerned that he'll go the spot monkey style to fit in at AEW).

After hearing him speak on podcasts, he has a brilliant working mind. He sees scenarios and spots for potential opponents/matches that most don't, and his execution has always been wonderful.


----------



## yeahright2

.christopher. said:


> Even though I was watching back then I can't recall any Orton/Benoit matches. Even the one for the WHC in 2004.
> 
> As for your point about Christian, even though - as a worker - he's not seen on the same level as the guys you mentioned, I do find him to be a brilliant one himself, personally. I love the way he works (which is why I'm concerned that he'll go the spot monkey style to fit in at AEW).
> 
> After hearing him speak on podcasts, he has a brilliant working mind. He sees scenarios and spots for potential opponents/matches that most don't, and his execution has always been wonderful.


Peception is everything. I´ll make an argument that Matt was the better wrestler between him and Jeff, but Jeff is considered to be at a higher level by many people.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Peception is everything. I´ll make an argument that Matt was the better wrestler between him and Jeff, but Jeff is considered to be at a higher level by many people.


*Yeah, the hardcore fans fall into the trap of someone deserving a bigger push because they are a better wrestler, when most of the audience doesn't care about that at all. It's about who excites them the most or garners the most investment.*


----------



## BlackieDevil

The Wood said:


> Haha, hang on — didn’t he say he likes Christian? I thought he just said he doesn’t see him as that giant star.


He is not.


----------



## The XL 2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think the internet fans need to be honest about Christian's ceiling. He's a lifelong mid carder that peaked in a tag team, and people are still outraged that he didn't take Cena's spot in 2005. Let's be serious here, he's not that guy. Yes, he's a really good wrestler that probably deserved slightly better treatment, but some people act like he's top guy material, and that's just not true. I'm not even being a hater, it is what it is. He was always Edge's sidekick and would not have had the same effect in his spot.*


Christian wasn't top guy worthy in 2004-2009, but he is now. More so because of how little talent is in the business now more than anything.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The XL 2 said:


> Christian wasn't top guy worthy in 2004-2009, but he is now. More so because of how little talent is in the business now more than anything.


*That's actually debatable at this point, but it wasn't back then. I still see him as upper card with Darby, Kenny, and Jericho being more fit for the top guy role.*


----------



## DaSlacker

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Wrestletalk didnt like it either, critics feel cinematic matches are passé


There was a spot in that match that sums up everything wrong with post Attitude Era wrestling. 

Cage carries Allin up a flight of stairs in an impressive test strength sequence. Then proceeds to powerbomb him through an obviously light aluminium/tin trash can! Logic dictates you would powerbomb your opponent on concrete if you can. And that they would fight like hell to get out of it. 

Due to it being cinematic they could have edited it, but still choose the garbage wrestling cosplay.


----------



## The XL 2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That's actually debatable at this point, but it wasn't back then. I still see him as upper card with Darby, Kenny, and Jericho being more fit for the top guy role.*


Christian is a multi tool player. Can play babyface, can play heel, can talk, has a bigger name than anyone in AEW besides Jericho, Big Show, and Sting, can actually work an actual wrestling match as opposed to gymnast routine. Chris would be more fit for the role if he didn't bury himself this whole year, Darby, MJF, Wardlow, and Jungle Boy need more time before they get main event spot. Kenny is a 5 star Tokyo Dome meme wrestler who is over with the smart marks but no one else, and he can't do anything besides work the kind of match that Dave Meltzer likes. Back in 2005, you had Cena, Batista, Undertaker, Triple H, Orton, Booker T, Jericho, Edge, Benoit, JBL, HBK, Kane, Big Show, Angle, all clearly ahead of him with guys like Kennedy, Carlito, Masters, Benjamin, who were all younger, fresher and with upside who were all going to be pushed and protected over him, but the wrestling business is a barren wasteland nowadays.


----------



## qntntgood

I hate always being right


----------



## The Wood

VIP86 said:


> i can't wait for cornette's comments on Joey Janela wishing death on his critics 😁


“Watching Joey Janela gives me a condition worse than strep-throat, and I wish I was dead.” 



The Definition of Technician said:


> True, he also had a few bangerz with Benoit on SD in the mid-2000s I remember.
> It's just weird because Bryan/Benoit/HBK are some of the GOATs in the ring, and Christian who's not that highly regarded usually ended up having matches just as good if not better than them with one of the top stars of the past 20 years.


Good chemistry. 



.christopher. said:


> Even though I was watching back then I can't recall any Orton/Benoit matches. Even the one for the WHC in 2004.
> 
> As for your point about Christian, even though - as a worker - he's not seen on the same level as the guys you mentioned, I do find him to be a brilliant one himself, personally. I love the way he works (which is why I'm concerned that he'll go the spot monkey style to fit in at AEW).
> 
> After hearing him speak on podcasts, he has a brilliant working mind. He sees scenarios and spots for potential opponents/matches that most don't, and his execution has always been wonderful.


I was worried about that also, but I watched his segment from Dynamite. Kenny was clearly shutting up and taking notes. Christian might just be the best thing that ever happened to AEW. 



yeahright2 said:


> Peception is everything. I´ll make an argument that Matt was the better wrestler between him and Jeff, but Jeff is considered to be at a higher level by many people.


Matt presented himself as the better wrestler in the team, but Jeff is way, way, way better. This is from a former Matt mark.


----------



## La Parka

The True Believer said:


> Boneyard match gets a pass but the Street Fight doesn’t, huh?
> 
> 🤔







Im not sure I would call this giving it a pass. He said a cinematic match wasn’t even wrestling (which they aren’t) Obviously after a year of cinematic matches he’s not going to give anymore a watch.


----------



## The Wood

People will make up their own narratives when it comes to Cornette, because it’s easier than actually dealing with his opinions.


----------



## yeahright2

Cornette Cameos are up













etc.. There´s more on the channel. Compared to some of the Cameos, I´d say Jim is very professional about it.. I expected nothing less.




This one is quite funny.. Something involving a fat fuck and a pussy


----------



## The Wood

Worth every penny.


----------



## VIP86

i'm not surprised that his cameos would be professional
Cornette has OCD
he's literally physically unable to half-ass anything


----------



## The Wood

When he went to MLW, people backstage raves about how hands-on he was, and how much he immersed himself familiarising himself with talent, even when it wasn’t his job. This was contrasted to Bruce Prichard, who actually did have that job.

Cornette doesn’t want to work, which is a shame. I’d love it if there was another promotion for him to help out that didn’t involve him travelling as much, or if he got the bug for cutting promos again and the WWE actually extended him an offer to work part-time either on-air or even in NXT that he couldn’t refuse.

Honestly, why not just let Cornette book NXT or NXT Evolve? Pay him a couple of million, don’t shut down his podcast, and let him pick the roster he wants


----------



## DaSlacker

It's never that easy in business. Especially in today's very socially progressive world. Some people are easily offended, others are on a mission to eradicate racism, misogyny, sexism, prejudice. There's enough of that to scare the shit out of medium to large size businesses. 

Jim is a true thinking man at the desk. But outspoken and confrontational as hell the rest of the time. Some will be ok with it, others will hate his extremely hands on approach. A truly toxic work environment always has a short shelf life. Unless the crazy fucker calling the shots is super rich and powerful.


----------



## YamchaRocks

I hate Cornette, but I'm glad to see him doing good weight-wise. He used to be fat as shit.


----------



## The True Believer

The Wood said:


> People will make up their own narratives when it comes to Cornette, because it’s easier than actually dealing with his opinions.


That goes both ways, just so you know.



La Parka said:


> Im not sure I would call this giving it a pass. He said a cinematic match wasn’t even wrestling (which they aren’t) Obviously after a year of cinematic matches he’s not going to give anymore a watch.


Whether he saw it as a wrestling match or not wasn’t really my point. His evaluation of the Boneyard Match seemed much more positive than the Street Fight, to the point where it looked like the latter should’ve never taken place under cinematic parameters, despite Sting’s current health.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The True Believer said:


> That goes both ways, just so you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Whether he saw it as a wrestling match or not wasn’t really my point. His evaluation of the Boneyard Match seemed much more positive than the Street Fight, to the point where it looked like the latter should’ve never taken place under cinematic parameters, despite Sting’s current health.


*Cornette thinks very highly of Sting. He wouldn't go out of his way to shade him just because he's in AEW. We were literally just discussing the way he avoided criticizing Cody until recently. Cornette doesn't like cinematic matches and is more annoyed by the concept than the match itself. The main thing most of us agree on is that the commentary was stupid and unnecessary.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370722650981564420
I already know the thumbnail for the Itoh segment is going to have me screaming in laughter before I even press play 🤣*


----------



## qntntgood

Holy shit did miro just threat cornette ?




__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


> Holy shit did miro just threat cornette ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


*I want Cornette to respond the same way he responded to Russo a few years ago. Meet me in an undisclosed location, no cops, no lawyers, no cameras.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370722650981564420
> I already know the thumbnail for the Itoh segment is going to have me screaming in laughter before I even press play 🤣*


Did you see this one?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370729768178569216


----------



## qntntgood

Two Sheds said:


> Did you see this one?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370729768178569216


Say what you want about vince's,new rule in the WWE at this point I can't blame him because this is embarrassing.


----------



## .christopher.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I want Cornette to respond the same way he responded to Russo a few years ago. Meet me in an undisclosed location, no cops, no lawyers, no cameras.*


Classic!






( @Hitman1987 )


----------



## .christopher.

The full Experience is out and segments are being uploaded to YouTube as we speak. Should be good!


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Klitschko

Lol at those mic shots. Itoh kind of sucks. Fits Kenny's fetish though so she will probably be the next women's champion. Way before Baker or Rosa.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*For the first time in a while, I heavily disagree with Cornette's take on the MJF faction. Imagine if Bischoff and them decided against turning Hogan because "he never interacted with Razor and Diesel!" We wouldn't have gotten the greatest faction in wrestling history. Like Triple H said when he recruited Rollins after The Shield beat Evolution: "There's always a plan B." This faction was the plan B in case Santana and Ortiz didn't follow his orders. 

I liked the way it played out and am surprised Jim isn't happy that MJF is a top heel again. He immediately shifted from goofy sidekick to the character we were accustomed to before the dinner disaster.*


----------



## CM Buck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *For the first time in a while, I heavily disagree with Cornette's take on the MJF faction. Imagine if Bischoff and them decided against turning Hogan because "he never interacted with Razor and Diesel!" We wouldn't have gotten the greatest faction in wrestling history. Like Triple H said when he recruited Rollins after The Shield beat Evolution: "There's always a plan B." This faction was the plan B in case Santana and Ortiz didn't follow his orders.
> 
> I liked the way it played out and am surprised Jim isn't happy that MJF is a top heel again. He immediately shifted from goofy sidekick to the character we were accustomed to before the dinner disaster.*


Even when he was leading the dynasty in mlw he was never this vicious or intelligent. It got to the point they were a joke and the only one worth a shit was hammer


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Damn!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371094750682611712*


----------



## Chan Hung

VIP86 said:


> i'm not surprised that his cameos would be professional
> Cornette has OCD
> he's literally physically unable to half-ass anything


Also is it me or were the videos posted on the last page all literally about the same length of time between 2 min 15 to 2 min 17 seconds?


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*Brian's reaction was my reaction 🤣*


----------



## BlackieDevil

qntntgood said:


>


They (AEW) go out of their way to prove Jim right.


----------



## La Parka

I'm with Brian.

That Maki Itoh segment was magical. GIVE HER THE DAMN BELT


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## .christopher.

I haven't finished the episode but I did hear Brian's opinion on Maki. The more I think about it, the more I believe that Brian and @BOSS of Bel-Air could potentially be great friends.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> I haven't finished the episode but I did hear Brian's opinion on Maki. The more I think about it, the more I believe that Brian and @BOSS of Bel-Air could potentially be great friends.


*We both get so excited for Jade and Maki, lol.*


----------



## .christopher.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *We both get so excited for Jade and Maki, lol.*


Yeah, when I heard Brian getting giddy over Maki I immediately thought of you, lol.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## The Wood

Cornette’s fable of the gas from the Jeffersonville well is amazing.


----------



## qntntgood

It look like the gloves are off,and I can't wait for the next show.


----------



## The Wood

The booking really is horrible, and it’s only going to get harder and harder for TK to keep up. Dynamite is every week. In between that and his football commitments, he’d just be getting dragged more and make under.

I wonder if this thing goes sour before he lets go of some control over it first? I do wonder if he is going to make a big play to Danielson later this year, maybe offering booker as a sweetener? But there’s this eerie parallel between that and Paul Heyman/Bryan Danielson not coming in to TNA in 2009. So many eerie Dixie Carter similarities.


----------



## The Wood

To me, I think what has really grated me, beyond it being what I believe is objectively ineffective wrestling, is the hypocrisy of the fan-base. And it’s well within their prerogatives to have different standards for judging the WWE and AEW. That’s wrestling. But it’s just annoying.

Chris Jericho’s segments, with their silly names — really ARE like Monday Night Raw segments. What really is the big difference between “The Inner Cirle War Council” and “Le Dinner Debonair”?

If Adam Page were in the WWE, and he went from being this pushed and over guy in 2019, to being this aimless mid-carder, the WWE would be torn apart. No one can deny that. The company would be the target of criticism for fucking up such a can’t-miss prospect.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## The Wood

Tony Khan becoming such a visible mess that his picture has changed.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> Tony Khan becoming such a visible mess that his picture has changed.


They made him an Underpants Gnome now, always working on Phase 2.


----------



## One Shed

OK I finally got to listen to the rest of the Experience. My favorite part was Brian reading all the Twitter comments on the contest AEW posted to win a behind the scenes experience with Jericho.

The best was Brian's own comment on Jericho: "Yeah I'm surprised he didn't see everything with MJF happening. You would think that a member of the Jericho family could recognize an insurrection when it happens."

Just brutal.


----------



## Not Lying

Great review for that Maki Itoh segment. They were able to talk about that 1min clip for like 10min straight. 



The Wood said:


> If Adam Page were in the WWE, and he went from being this pushed and over guy in 2019, to being this aimless mid-carder, the WWE would be torn apart. No one can deny that. The company would be the target of criticism for fucking up such a can’t-miss prospect.


Because everyone knows Page will be fine and he's going to beat Omega for the title and be a mainstay main event guy for years to come. WWE does it and they don't plan on pushing said once-over guy ever again.


----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> Great review for that Maki Itoh segment. They were able to talk about that 1min clip for like 10min straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Because everyone knows Page will be fine and he's going to beat Omega for the title and be a mainstay main event guy for years to come. WWE does it and they don't plan on pushing said once-over guy ever again.


That’s not true at all re: Page and the WWE. I can name plenty of WWE guys that are going to be main event mainstays for years to come. And people whinge when they do time away from the top.


----------



## .christopher.

I'm still yet to finish the ep but have just heard his thoughts on Ethan Page. We've got another one to add to Corny's shitlist.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> I'm still yet to finish the ep but have just heard his thoughts on Ethan Page. We've got another one to add to Corny's shitlist.


*Elaborate please. I wait for the YouTube videos with funny pictures.*


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> That’s not true at all re: Page and the WWE. I can name plenty of WWE guys that are going to be main event mainstays for years to come. And people whinge when they do time away from the top.


One thing that makes me laugh is that a lot of the AEW fans that love Page and say he has this whole planned journey for FOTC are also the same people that have probably shit on Roman Reigns for being the chosen one since he debuted.


----------



## .christopher.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Elaborate please. I wait for the YouTube videos with funny pictures.*


He found out that he was the one in TNA who wrestled himself in front of a green screen and is now going to enjoy "verbally eviscerating" him every chance he gets. He, in typical Cornette fashion, had some choice words, and Brian was like "at least give him a chance" in which Cornette basically replied with fuck that.


----------



## Not Lying

It's a shame Cornette made up his mind on Ethan Page, he's a good talent and if he's hating on him because of that match vs Karate, I don't blame him much, he did what was asked for him.



> “I’m going to take a full blown break from social media. I’ll be staying active on my personal Patreon as much as I can & probably in this group too cuz I love the fig life & u guys. Xoxox. But man …. last night sucked. I’m so embarrassed with how IMPACT! lazily edited that segment last night & forced it to be a joke. I felt the thought of the same guys fighting each other was comedy enough & the more serious we took it the better the reaction would be.
> 
> “But cuz I left the company, they lied to my face & just did what they wanted the whole time. I’m sorry if any of my fans paid for that PPV & felt cheated. I honestly feel the free version I gave away was made with more love, care & attention to detail.”
> 
> “Sadly I had no control over the creative or the final product & the editor refused to send it to me before hand …. so I saw it live with you guys & was surrounded by family. All scratching their heads at that high school project level delivery on a PPV. I pray ppl know I didn’t edit that hot garbage. I actually begged IMPACT! Not to even have Karate man on tv. I only wanted it for my YouTube channel.”
> 
> “But … we don’t write the shows. We just get the scripts & do our best. Idk what else to say. Breaks my heart this company refuses to respect its talent or it’s fan base on a regularly basis. I tried. Oh well! Life goes on. That door is closed. Now let’s focus on what’s next. Hope you’re all well. I love all of you for supporting me & helping promote my projects. Because without you guys, karate man wouldn’t have been anything haha. I’m gonna just focus on the good that came of him for my social media & my personal channels. He’s gone now & May he live on in GOOD videos edited by the person who created him. Not stolen by a greedy company trying to capitalize on someone else’s hard work & creativity. Sorry if this comes off so negative. I know I’m usually a positive light for my fans … but today, I need to just be honest. I was lied to. I was hurt. I was disrespected. And I need a break from it all.”





Klitschko said:


> One thing that makes me laugh is that a lot of the AEW fans that love Page and say he has this whole planned journey for FOTC are also the same people that have probably shit on Roman Reigns for being the chosen one since he debuted.


How are the two things even related?



The Wood said:


> That’s not true at all re: Page and the WWE. I can name plenty of WWE guys that are going to be main event mainstays for years to come. And people whinge when they do time away from the top.


What's not true. Once you're out of the main event in WWE you start losing right and left, and very few wrestlers can maintain credibility after that.
Even with "underneath" guys in AEW like Page and Miro now, I can still buy them main eventing because of their in ring record and showing. WWE makes them look like shit in the ring while doing irrelevant lowercard BS.


----------



## .christopher.

@ 2:32:40 @BOSS of Bel-Air


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Klitschko said:


> One thing that makes me laugh is that a lot of the AEW fans that love Page and say he has this whole planned journey for FOTC are also the same people that have probably shit on Roman Reigns for being the chosen one since he debuted.


Isn't it more the opposite... Reigns was given a super push as a face when nobody was invested, hence the hate. People love Page and are desperate to see him pushed to fulfil their fandom? Do you think this was the plan with Reigns all along or did they just change it because the initial plan didn't work? 

I can't say I'm enjoying Page's involvement with DO and Hardy that much but if they do the storyline arc we all expect the pay off will be worth it eventually and I can only see the majority of fans getting behind him on his rise to the top. I think it's been loosely planned from day one.


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's a shame Cornette made up his mind on Ethan Page, he's a good talent and if he's hating on him because of that match vs Karate, I don't blame him much, he did what was asked for him.


Karate Man was Ethan Page´s idea from the start as far as I know?
Cornette has no room for wrestlers doing stupid shit or not standing up for themselves even if it costs them money. Corny has done his own fair share of stupid shit in wrestling, but there was always a good reason behind it.. From his pov.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> OK I finally got to listen to the rest of the Experience. My favorite part was Brian reading all the Twitter comments on the contest AEW posted to win a behind the scenes experience with Jericho.
> 
> The best was Brian's own comment on Jericho: "Yeah I'm surprised he didn't see everything with MJF happening. *You would think that a member of the Jericho family could recognize an insurrection when it happens."*
> 
> Just brutal.


I heard that line, but I didn´t catch the deeper meaning behind it?


----------



## Kroem

I love how they praised the Sesame Street booking over the booking of Adam Page and the Dark Order XD
Oscar the Grouch has had a pretty good heel run and Elmo is definitely over as a babyface!

It is pretty annoying how Adam Page is getting treated, remember at the start when he was feuding with MJF and a serious Jericho? Seeing him ride into that area on his mighty steed was great.


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> I heard that line, but I didn´t catch the deeper meaning behind it?


Jericho's wife was at the Trump rally on 1/6/21 that turned into what some are calling the insurrection attempt when they broke into the Capitol. I want to be clear though that there is no evidence she was part of the group that stormed the Capitol, but she was at the event and posted pictures.


----------



## 3venflow

Pentagon Senior said:


> Isn't it more the opposite... Reigns was given a super push as a face when nobody was invested, hence the hate. People love Page and are desperate to see him pushed to fulfil their fandom? Do you think this was the plan with Reigns all along or did they just change it because the initial plan didn't work?


Yes. When Hangman got the big push during the start-up, winning the casino royale and going straight into the title match, a lot of people didn't feel like he was ready or belonged in that spot and were relieved he didn't win the title.

Instead of force-pushing him as a singles guy, AEW put him in the tag team with Kenny, which felt more organic, and he got mega-over. Fast forward and I doubt anyone would complain about the rocket being strapped to him now.



The Definition of Technician said:


> It's a shame Cornette made up his mind on Ethan Page, he's a good talent and if he's hating on him because of that match vs Karate, I don't blame him much, he did what was asked for him.


And this is why I put everything Cornette says through a filter. He does make some good points, but dismissing a wrestler on one stupid thing (which, btw, was nothing like he wanted and he ranted about IMPACT making it that goofy) is narrow-mindedness. Like dismissing MJF based on one skit (which no one in the wider audience will be thinking of now).

Page was part of The North, almost a Jim Cornette style team, who put on good matches over a long period of time. And the AEW version of Page is closer to that than Karate Man, which thankfully seems to have been left behind in the Impact Zone.










Instead of focusing on the wider scale, Cornette, like some people on this board, zooms in on one stupid thing and makes a judgment on that, completely dismissing all the good stuff. We could do that with almost anyone in pro wrestling, including Cornette himself, who booked some ridiculously stupid shit in SMW (Prince Kharis, The Wolfman, Butch Cassidy the midget, Boots the cat and Bobo the teddy bear).


----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's a shame Cornette made up his mind on Ethan Page, he's a good talent and if he's hating on him because of that match vs Karate, I don't blame him much, he did what was asked for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the two things even related?
> 
> 
> 
> What's not true. Once you're out of the main event in WWE you start losing right and left, and very few wrestlers can maintain credibility after that.
> Even with "underneath" guys in AEW like Page and Miro now, I can still buy them main eventing because of their in ring record and showing. WWE makes them look like shit in the ring while doing irrelevant lowercard BS.


Ethan Page sounds like he wants to eat his cake and have it too. He wanted to do that stupid shit...he just didn’t like the way it came off.

The two things are related because AEW has its chosen ones too. Remember when the WWE took detours with Roman Reigns? IC and US Championships. Man, those were praised, right?

It’s not true that if you’re out of the main event in the WWE you never get another crack. The Miz was just WWE Champion. Dolph Ziggler gets random pushes all the time. Bobby Lashley has just gone from US Champ to WWE Champ in less than two weeks. Seth Rollins and Daniel Bryan aren’t exactly in the title picture...don’t think they’ll ever get another chance? Rey has been a focus of major storylines. Yep, they totally got done with Bray Wyatt. Big Show and Kane being jammed into the main event scene constantly never bothered anyone.

Adam Page is getting a WWE push. You start off with potential. You get your turn, then you’re back down doing bad comedy before they choose to microwave you. And WWE gets torn apart for that, yet AEW has some “grand vision.” Man, I’m sure we should all applaud WWE for the grand vision they’ve got for Elias and Baron Corbin. Because you know they aren’t getting pushed again, right?

The mental gymnastics AEW fans will undertake in order to defend one company and insult another is just...argh.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

yeahright2 said:


> Corny has done his own fair share of stupid shit in wrestling, but there was always a good reason behind it.. From his pov.


Is he being reasonable there or hypocritical? 



The Wood said:


> Adam Page is getting a WWE push. You start off with potential. You get your turn, then you’re back down doing bad comedy before they choose to microwave you. And WWE gets torn apart for that, yet AEW has some “grand vision.” Man, I’m sure we should all applaud WWE for the grand vision they’ve got for Elias and Baron Corbin. Because you know they aren’t getting pushed again, right?
> 
> The mental gymnastics AEW fans will undertake in order to defend one company and insult another is just...argh.


It's been said since the start that Hangman is going in this long term redemption arc and I've not seen anything to suggest that has changed. Are you saying there was a plan in place for Elias and Corbin the whole time? 

I'd be willing to bet Hangman will be (almost) unanimously loved by the fans when his journey back to the top takes place. I just can't see Corbin in the same light so I'm struggling with the comparison. That point seems moot.


----------



## ceeder

As an Ethan Page fan myself, I did a big face palm and cringed when I saw the Karate Man bullshit.

Ethan has two sides; his goofy, nerdy, personal side where he likes to collect toys, action figures and all that crap. Then he has(had) the more serious wrestling side, his partnership with Josh Alexander being a perfect example. The North were awesome.

However, Julian(Ethan Page) decided to insert his corny comedy into his wrestling character. It flopped big time, and that doesn't just go away by switching companies. My biggest fear was that Josh Alexander was the one keeping him serious and I think I was right.

I agree Cornette would have loved The North; a badass, technically sound, efficient tag team that didn't look like small school children. Unfortunately, his experience with Page was the goofy karate man shit, which let's be honest, should have never happened.

He's in a tough spot, but he brought it upon himself.


----------



## The Wood

Pentagon Senior said:


> Is he being reasonable there or hypocritical?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been said since the start that Hangman is going in this long term redemption arc and I've not seen anything to suggest that has changed. Are you saying there was a plan in place for Elias and Corbin the whole time?
> 
> I'd be willing to bet Hangman will be (almost) unanimously loved by the fans when his journey back to the top takes place. I just can't see Corbin in the same light so I'm struggling with the comparison. That point seems moot.


There is no plan with Adam Page, haha. No more than WWE intends to make Baron Corbin a top guy because when is a protege of The Undertaker. Corbin is a heel. I’m pretty sure he will be universally hated when he finally gets his push and screws over a top babyface.

When did this redemption arc come in? The bad comedy is all part of the plan line seems to have come in as the bad comedy has.


----------



## yeahright2

Pentagon Senior said:


> Is he being reasonable there or hypocritical?


I think he´s being reasonable. It´s not like Page can never "win him over" if he does more of the stuff he did with The North and less of the comedy gimmick. Cornette hates Miz with a passion, but he can give him compliments about his professionalism and carrying himself as a wrestler. Cornette has never said comedy and 'stupid stuff' doesn´t have a place in wrestling. It just has to be the right place at the right time.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

The Wood said:


> There is no plan with Adam Page, haha. No more than WWE intends to make Baron Corbin a top guy because when is a protege of The Undertaker. Corbin is a heel. I’m pretty sure he will be universally hated when he finally gets his push and screws over a top babyface.
> 
> When did this redemption arc come in? The bad comedy is all part of the plan line seems to have come in as the bad comedy has.


The redemption arc storyline has been discussed here at length since long before he broke up with Omega. Not sure how you could miss that being here so often. A lot of people have even speculated he'll be the first guy outside Ibushi to kick out of the OWA when it happens. So do you not think that's what's going to happen with Hangman? You don't think he'll rise back to the top to defeat Omega? 

I'm not sure anyone cares about Corbin either way tbh.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

yeahright2 said:


> I think he´s being reasonable. It´s not like Page can never "win him over" if he does more of the stuff he did with The North and less of the comedy gimmick. Cornette hates Miz with a passion, but he can give him compliments about his professionalism and carrying himself as a wrestler. Cornette has never said comedy and 'stupid stuff' doesn´t have a place in wrestling. It just has to be the right place at the right time.


Fair enough. I don't know so much about his past like you guys so I can't comment much further. But presumably you think the stupid stuff JC did was at the right time and place then?


----------



## yeahright2

Pentagon Senior said:


> Fair enough. I don't know so much about his past like you guys so I can't comment much further. But presumably you think the stupid stuff JC did was at the right time and place then?


Most of it. He has also done stuff that he in hindsight wishes he never did.. But the big difference between his view and the views of some people today -even comedy in wrestling is supposed to be taken seriously as far as JC is concerned.
If you have the time, I recommend you give this a listen - he talks about wrestling comedy in context.


----------



## The Wood

Pentagon Senior said:


> The redemption arc storyline has been discussed here at length since long before he broke up with Omega. Not sure how you could miss that being here so often. A lot of people have even speculated he'll be the first guy outside Ibushi to kick out of the OWA when it happens. So do you not think that's what's going to happen with Hangman? You don't think he'll rise back to the top to defeat Omega?
> 
> I'm not sure anyone cares about Corbin either way tbh.


No, I think it’s going to suck and it’s a pointless detour into bad content for years because they don’t know how to consistently push anyone.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

yeahright2 said:


> Most of it. He has also done stuff that he in hindsight wishes he never did.. But the big difference between his view and the views of some people today -even comedy in wrestling is supposed to be taken seriously as far as JC is concerned.
> If you have the time, I recommend you give this a listen - he talks about wrestling comedy in context.


Ok, well I appreciate the explanation. I will give this a listen seeing as you've gone to the trouble! Won't be right now but if I have any comments after I do watch I'll tag you 👍



The Wood said:


> No, I think it’s going to suck and it’s a pointless detour into bad content for years because they don’t know how to consistently push anyone.


Fair enough but that doesn't actually answer either question 🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Wood

Pentagon Senior said:


> Fair enough but that doesn't actually answer either question 🤷‍♂️


Not here to answer your questions, buddy. I’m here to point out that Adam Page has been booked into oblivion. If he gets the predictable win over Omega (and I’m not so sure about that), it isn’t going to mean as much as it could because he is a joke now. This is *bad booking*. And WWE gets dragged through the mud for this.

No one predicted Adam Page would have a dud feud with Matt Hardy and hang around with The Dark Order when he lost to Omega at Full Gear. Nor should they. Because it is the shits.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

The Wood said:


> Not here to answer your questions, buddy. I’m here to point out that Adam Page has been booked into oblivion. If he gets the predictable win over Omega (and I’m not so sure about that), it isn’t going to mean as much as it could because he is a joke now. This is *bad booking*. And WWE gets dragged through the mud for this.
> 
> No one predicted Adam Page would have a dud feud with Matt Hardy and hang around with The Dark Order when he lost to Omega at Full Gear. Nor should they. Because it is the shits.


I don't think they've done great with Hangman recently to be honest but it's far from disastrous and is part of an orchestrated long term angle. This is his 'low point'. This part will be soon forgotten when he's on the rise again. You were adamant that MJF was 'finished' just a few months ago and I see you already like him again now. Wrestling fans have always been fickle like that - they just forget it in the heat of the moment. I'm sure I said as much at the time.

Perhaps we have different ideas of what constitute bad booking too - what annoyed me most about WWE booking was

* seeing the same matches over and over again - apparently they did Orton v Miz like 6-8 times not that long ago!? 😐

* having wrestlers who've been there for years just randomly moving up and down the roster, changing from heel to face, with no rhyme nor reason. Why should I care about Kevin Owens when I've seen him as a face, heel, micarder, losing week after week etc - only to receive a mini push for an unbelievable feud at the top of the card? Then rinse and repeat over several years.

AEW has the benefit of being younger to be fair but if either of those two booking formats creep in my patience will be tested.

I recently checked in on WWE as its Mania season and found that,

Miz became champ again in 2021 😲 and after losing the majority of his singles matches before hand
New Day are tag champs again 😒
the women's division on SmackDown is being dominated by a somellier named Reggie! Is this actually true? 😅
Sasha & Bianca in the same tag match at fast lane that they've already just done?
not many matches in place for Mania despite it being months after the Rumble and very few of them looking exciting. Head scratcher!
(Edit - I forgot Shane o Mac back again...and throwing a bucket of slime over Strowman apparently!?) 

The Reigns/Edge stuff sounds good but the RTWM booking overall seems beyond bad. I'm pretty shocked when people make out AEW's storylines/booking are as bad as WWE's.


----------



## The Wood

Top babyfaces do not need low points where they are hanging out with the worst faction in the company. Remember Steve Austin with The Oddities? No. This is bad booking and they are lost with him.


----------



## One Shed

Waiting for the Drive Thru to drop so I can hear his comments on Miro and Pip


----------



## One Shed

The Drive Thru is OPEN:


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Two Sheds said:


> The Drive Thru is OPEN:


Thank you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I haven't even clicked the video yet and I already know he called Chris Jericho a jackass because of the thumbnail 🤣




*


----------



## yeahright2

And THAT is how you kill a man verbally. Miro can´t come back from this.. If he tries, he´ll look even more like a fool.
Among the great lines I especially laughed by the remarks about Rusev starring in Lars Sullivan movies since he wants to cum over Cornette like the wrath of God.. Or the remarks about how Miro was actually a female Bulgarian weightlifter who got busted in an urine test because she was standing up to pee.   

And Brian applauding them for standing up for women in wrestling, and saying how he´s just waiting for them to call out Jericho, their friends who still talks with Joey Ryan, or Don Callis for the Impact scandals.. I actually think Brian revealed a little too much there, but ..

If Miro, Kip and Penelope go silent they´re exposed as hypocrites, and if they do speak up, they´re in risk of looking for a new job because they went after one of Omegas good friends.


----------



## qntntgood

yeahright2 said:


> And THAT is how you kill a man verbally. Miro can´t come back from this.. If he tries, he´ll look even more like a fool.
> Among the great lines I especially laughed by the remarks about Rusev starring in Lars Sullivan movies since he wants to cum over Cornette like the wrath of God.. Or the remarks about how Miro was actually a female Bulgarian weightlifter who got busted in an urine test because she was standing up to pee.
> 
> And Brian applauding them for standing up for women in wrestling, and saying how he´s just waiting for them to call out Jericho, their friends who still talks with Joey Ryan, or Don Callis for the Impact scandals.. I actually think Brian revealed a little too much there, but ..
> 
> If Miro, Kip and Penelope go silent they´re exposed as hypocrites, and if they do speak up, they´re in risk of looking for a new job because they went after one of Omegas good friends.


 Holy shit it's personal,cornette just took the gloves completely off on Penelope,kip and and miro.


----------



## yeahright2

qntntgood said:


> Holy shit it's personal,cornette just took the gloves completely off on Penelope,kip and and miro.


That´s the fun part.. Cornette doesn´t even take it personal.


----------



## One Shed

Brian calling them out for their hypocrisy was great. They get personally offended by someone who accurately calls their awful angle awful, but not a peep about the people around them that actually have done some despicable things.

Jim offering to give Miro directions to his basement and also the hospital his loved ones could locate him at afterwards was pretty funny. They definitely picked a fight with the wrong guy. Much more entertaining than anything on any actual wrestling shows right now at least.


----------



## qntntgood

Two Sheds said:


> Brian calling them out for their hypocrisy was great. They get personally offended by someone who accurately calls their awful angle awful, but not a peep about the people around them that actually have done some despicable things.
> 
> Jim offering to give Miro directions to his basement and also the hospital his loved ones could locate him at afterwards was pretty funny. They definitely picked a fight with the wrong guy. Much more entertaining than anything on any actual wrestling shows right now at least.


Holy shit didn't know about Don callis,sexual assault accusations.they also said half of aew roster knew, and covered it up.


----------



## yeahright2

qntntgood said:


> Holy shit didn't know about Don callis,sexual assault accusations.they also said half of aew roster knew, and covered it up.


Brian has elluded to something before, but has never been so direct as to naming Don Callis, he has always just said "Higher-ups".. He also said something about Callis having "Scarlet Fever" -not too difficult to figure out who that is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> And THAT is how you kill a man verbally. Miro can´t come back from this.. If he tries, he´ll look even more like a fool.
> Among the great lines I especially laughed by the remarks about Rusev starring in Lars Sullivan movies since he wants to cum over Cornette like the wrath of God.. Or the remarks about how Miro was actually a female Bulgarian weightlifter who got busted in an urine test because she was standing up to pee.
> 
> And Brian applauding them for standing up for women in wrestling, and saying how he´s just waiting for them to call out Jericho, their friends who still talks with Joey Ryan, or Don Callis for the Impact scandals.. I actually think Brian revealed a little too much there, but ..
> 
> If Miro, Kip and Penelope go silent they´re exposed as hypocrites, and if they do speak up, they´re in risk of looking for a new job because they went after one of Omegas good friends.


*They're fucked. They can't even act like they didn't hear it since we know they listen to every episode now. I honestly couldn't imagine Jim topping his rant to Russo about meeting him in a undisclosed location and prying $5,000 out of his hands, but he managed to bury Miro and Penelope in the most hilarious fashion without even making a threat. He also made a record amount of money on them because he coincidentally reopened Cornette's collectibles the same day. Chess moves.*


----------



## .christopher.

You guys are getting me hyped. Looking forward to listening to another classic.


----------



## the_hound

holy shit he fucking buried them and then pissed on their graves

that was just lovely stuff


----------



## the_hound

holy fuck she did do that


----------



## qntntgood

the_hound said:


> holy fuck she did do that


Pincushion ford or porcupine ford or maybe target practice ford.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> The Drive Thru is OPEN:


Okay i have to check this out now! lmfao


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


>


HAHAHA!! Meltzer buried his own rating system. That´s hilarious.  "The scale is infinite".. My butt.

Also.. Huh? JC invented the star ratings scale?


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> HAHAHA!! Meltzer buried his own rating system. That´s hilarious.  "The scale is infinite".. My butt.
> 
> Also.. Huh? JC invented the star ratings scale?


Jim and Weasel Dooley were the first to apply a star rating system to wrestling, yes.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> Jim and Weasel Dooley were the first to apply a star rating system to wrestling, yes.


I know Jim said it, but is that confirmed by anyone? Did Meltzer ever admit he stole it from JC?


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> I know Jim said it, but is that confirmed by anyone? Did Meltzer ever admit he stole it from JC?


I know Dave and Jim have discussed it back when they spoke, but Dave has been pretty straight forward that he copied it from them. And Jim has never accused Dave of doing anything wrong by doing that:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171112076049125378

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318478143926140928


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> I know Dave and Jim have discussed it back when they spoke, but Dave has been pretty straight forward that he copied it from them. And Jim has never accused Dave of doing anything wrong by doing that:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171112076049125378
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318478143926140928


So basically all the people who praise Meltzer for the ratings and hate on Cornette is actually praising Jim .. Think about that for a minute.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Rusev is dead... 

I can’t believe that I used to mark for this jabroni... what a fucking clown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark

the_hound said:


> holy fuck she did do that


I feel like I just watched Kip and Penelope's work in the bedroom.


----------



## Wolf Mark

ceeder said:


> As an Ethan Page fan myself, I did a big face palm and cringed when I saw the Karate Man bullshit.
> 
> Ethan has two sides; his goofy, nerdy, personal side where he likes to collect toys, action figures and all that crap. Then he has(had) the more serious wrestling side, his partnership with Josh Alexander being a perfect example. The North were awesome.
> 
> However, Julian(Ethan Page) decided to insert his corny comedy into his wrestling character. It flopped big time, and that doesn't just go away by switching companies. My biggest fear was that Josh Alexander was the one keeping him serious and I think I was right.
> 
> I agree Cornette would have loved The North; a badass, technically sound, efficient tag team that didn't look like small school children. Unfortunately, his experience with Page was the goofy karate man shit, which let's be honest, should have never happened.
> 
> He's in a tough spot, but he brought it upon himself.


Well in his defense he wanted only that stuff to be shown on You Tube. And most people watching AEW don't even know it exist.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He also made a record amount of money on them because he coincidentally reopened Cornette's collectibles the same day. Chess moves.*


Take my money please. I had an old 5 VHS set of the Best of Jim Cornette and The Midnight Express autographed by the great man himself. I would thoroughly and eagerly be willing to separate myself from more of my money if I could obtain that amazing set on DVD. Chess moves is right.

Jim Cornette pushed Miro's shit in beyond his kidneys and way up past his lungs.


----------



## VIP86

i want to completely forget Cornette's response to Miro

just to listen to it for the first time again
that was glorious

Miro and company can't respond
if they ignored what Brian said, they will expose themselves as hypocrites
and if they said anything, they'll risk upsetting Omega and by extent all management
that was really a master's move by Brian

the hilarious thing is, all the hypocrite fanboys who think they actually stand a chance against Cornette with their lame basement insults
you shouldn't fuck with someone who regularly takes a shit on the dead body of political correctness

AEW is steadily moving away from the honeymoon era with everybody
people are starting to see all the hypocrisy
Tony Khan should tell his employees not to open new fronts against anybody
especially someone who can destroy you verbally in his sleep

i disagree 100% with Cornette's political views
but i can ignore that for the sake of watching snowflakes heads explode every time he talks
his (fuck political correctness) attitude, is what the world needs now


----------



## Not Lying

yeahright2 said:


> Karate Man was Ethan Page´s idea from the start as far as I know?
> Cornette has no room for wrestlers doing stupid shit or not standing up for themselves even if it costs them money. Corny has done his own fair share of stupid shit in wrestling, but there was always a good reason behind it.. From his pov.


Yeah but it was handled apparently differently than what he wanted.



The Wood said:


> Ethan Page sounds like he wants to eat his cake and have it too. He wanted to do that stupid shit...he just didn’t like the way it came off.
> 
> The two things are related because AEW has its chosen ones too. Remember when the WWE took detours with Roman Reigns? IC and US Championships. Man, those were praised, right?
> 
> It’s not true that if you’re out of the main event in the WWE you never get another crack. The Miz was just WWE Champion. Dolph Ziggler gets random pushes all the time. Bobby Lashley has just gone from US Champ to WWE Champ in less than two weeks. Seth Rollins and Daniel Bryan aren’t exactly in the title picture...don’t think they’ll ever get another chance? Rey has been a focus of major storylines. Yep, they totally got done with Bray Wyatt. Big Show and Kane being jammed into the main event scene constantly never bothered anyone.
> 
> Adam Page is getting a WWE push. You start off with potential. You get your turn, then you’re back down doing bad comedy before they choose to microwave you. And WWE gets torn apart for that, yet AEW has some “grand vision.” Man, I’m sure we should all applaud WWE for the grand vision they’ve got for Elias and Baron Corbin. Because you know they aren’t getting pushed again, right?
> 
> The mental gymnastics AEW fans will undertake in order to defend one company and insult another is just...argh.


What you are saying in comparing Adam/Reigns still doesn't make any sense.

Exactly, you get a crack, that means shit after your credibility is destroyed. You don't see AEW beating Adam page and Miro left right like Miz, Ziggler, Bryan when they're not being pushed. AEW is giving Adam Page screen time, a win over Matt Hardy (first one beating him right  ) and he looks strong in all his matches, he is protected AND AEW still has good faith because, whether you admit it or not, it's all coming down to Page becoming the first wrestler to kick out of the One Winged Angel and beat Omega for the gold. in the meantime, he still looks strong and not a geek like WWE handles wrestlers once they out of the main event. The only one that hasn't been geeked out yet is Rollins, because he still an upper-card and they don't need him now to feed the current main event act.


----------



## The Wood

That was fucking amazing. They’re all fucking roasted. How can they come back? Miro walked into his death by threating Jim. Because Jim was obviously going to say “I’ll tell you where I live, but remind you that you’re not invited, and will fucking shoot you, asshole” or things to that effect. Jamming them up on their hypocrisy was a great point too.


----------



## the_hound

i'm still in shock at the revelations aimed at don


----------



## The Wood

the_hound said:


> i'm still in shock at the revelations aimed at don


The allegations have been around for ages. Brian gave them a human face though. That can be a powerful thing, and I hope he cleared it with Stephen P. New and Scarlett herself. If they’re true, it’s good that piece of shit is out in the open.

And the talent in AEW who knows and doesn’t care — fuck them too. If Brian Last knows, you can bet people in AEW know. Could start a second wave of #SpeakingOut.


----------



## Hitman1987

Does this mean we can now call him ‘the visible hand’?


----------



## VIP86

The Wood said:


> The allegations have been around for ages. Brian gave them a human face though. That can be a powerful thing, and I hope he cleared it with Stephen P. New and Scarlett herself. If they’re true, it’s good that piece of shit is out in the open.
> 
> And the talent in AEW who knows and doesn’t care — fuck them too. If Brian Last knows, you can bet people in AEW know. Could start a second wave of #SpeakingOut.


oh i would love another wave of #SpeakingOut that involves AEW
just to see the hypocrisy of some of the fans trying to defend

and Brian did not reveal any secrets he just said there was "allegations"
the question is are the hypocrites going to investigate these allegations against fellow employees or will they act as if they didn't hear anything


----------



## kingfunkel

You'd think someone like Jim Ross or even Chris Jericho would advise the roster not to try and get in a verbal war with Cornette. The guy can say more in 1 minute than most can in a 20 min promo. 
He had me when he started rattling off joke after joke. 
Where does Miro go from here? Brian Last kind of put them in an awful position. 

When is JRs grill, curious as to whether he'll chime in or stay well away from this shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

kingfunkel said:


> You'd think someone like Jim Ross or even Chris Jericho would advise the roster not to try and get in a verbal war with Cornette. The guy can say more in 1 minute than most can in a 20 min promo.
> He had me when he started rattling off joke after joke.
> Where does Miro go from here? Brian Last kind of put them in an awful position.
> 
> When is JRs grill, curious as to whether he'll chime in or stay well away from this shit.


*The last time JR spoke to Cornette about current issues was like 8 months ago, and he doesn't comment on his podcast rants.*


----------



## 10gizzle

The Wood said:


> That was fucking amazing. They’re all fucking roasted. How can they come back? Miro walked into his death by threating Jim. Because Jim was obviously going to say “I’ll tell you where I live, but remind you that you’re not invited, and will fucking shoot you, asshole” or things to that effect. Jamming them up on their hypocrisy was a great point too.


They're all roasted? How can they come back? From what? The career shattering comments of Cornette?

What are you, 13 years old?


----------



## Pentagon Senior

10gizzle said:


> They're all roasted? How can they come back? From what? The career shattering comments of Cornette?
> 
> What are you, 13 years old?


I like a lot of the posters in this thread but I'm getting strong schoolyard vibes of 'my friend just kicked your friend's ass' in here 😅

I have no idea what 'they won't come back from this' means either in real terms but it's just tribalism I guess. I can't imagine his fans would have responded in any other way regardless of what he said.


----------



## 10gizzle

Pentagon Senior said:


> I like a lot of the posters in this thread but I'm getting strong schoolyard vibes of 'my friend just kicked your friend's ass' in here 😅
> 
> I have no idea what 'they won't come back from this' means either in real terms but it's just tribalism I guess. I can't imagine his fans would have responded in any other way regardless of what he said.


It's pathetic that it has to take place around here...constantly....without end...every single day...from adults who are in their 30s/40s.

It's incredible how much can be gleaned about ones psychological profile simply by how they carry themselves online.

Easy to play tribal cheerleaders but I wonder how one's opinion would change if their partner was called a whore (or even, insinuated even in the loosest form).


----------



## Pentagon Senior

10gizzle said:


> It's pathetic that it has to take place around here...constantly....without end...every single day...from adults who are in their 30s/40s.
> 
> It's incredible how much can be gleaned about ones psychological profile simply by how they carry themselves online.
> 
> Easy to play tribal cheerleaders but I wonder how one's opinion would change if their partner was called a whore (or even, insinuated even in the loosest form).


Indeed. I don't see that anyone comes out of this looking good personally, just pettiness on both sides (JC and Miro etc). I do find it strange to see his fans get all faux outraged at things like 'kink shaming' though considering the constant bile he spills - it's very cult like. Ironically, many of the folks who hate 'fanboys' of AEW act like 'fanboys' of JC i.e. defending him to the end and won't hear a bad word said.


----------



## 10gizzle

Pentagon Senior said:


> Indeed. I don't see that anyone comes out of this looking good personally, just pettiness on both sides (JC and Miro etc). I do find it strange to see his fans get all faux outraged at things like 'kink shaming' though considering the constant bile he spills - it's very cult like. Ironically, many of the folks who hate 'fanboys' of AEW act like 'fanboys' of JC i.e. defending him to the end and won't hear a bad word said.


Losers. 

And I hate to have to call anybody a loser. I try not to be above anything or anyone - but the things I can't stand, tribalistic side choosing, echo chambers, saying things with no factual or evidentiary basis, and just perpetually negative, complaining flamers (people who like inciting a reaction - not the homophobic slur).

They really make this place worse. They make the internet worse. Like it's so easy to get along, have fun, shoot the shit, make fun of the bad stuff, come up with cool ideas together, asses the product. 

Negativity is a drug man. Internet negativity is one of the worst drugs of all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Pentagon Senior said:


> I like a lot of the posters in this thread but I'm getting strong schoolyard vibes of 'my friend just kicked your friend's ass' in here 😅
> 
> I have no idea what 'they won't come back from this' means either in real terms but it's just tribalism I guess. I can't imagine his fans would have responded in any other way regardless of what he said.


*Cornette and Brian put them in a situation where they cannot respond without acknowledging the alleged sexual misconduct, or endorsement of said alleged conduct, by members of their own roster. The rant was not only scathing, but brilliantly done in a way that will make Penelope and Miro look stupid no matter what. If they speak out against members of their own roster and make those allegations public, they commit career suicide. If they ignore what Brian said and still continue to flame Cornette, they look complacent in said allegations, which makes them hypocrites who don't care about women's rights, but salty undercard fucks mad about criticism from "an irrelevant guy with a podcast for 40 people." *


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah but it was handled apparently differently than what he wanted.


I read that he was far from happy with how they handled that "match", and with good reason.
But that´s the problem.. Don´t do stupid shit, it might come back to haunt you.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

10gizzle said:


> Losers.
> 
> And I hate to have to call anybody a loser. I try not to be above anything or anyone - but the things I can't stand, tribalistic side choosing, echo chambers, saying things with no factual or evidentiary basis, and just perpetually negative, complaining flamers (people who like inciting a reaction - not the homophobic slur).
> 
> They really make this place worse. They make the internet worse. Like it's so easy to get along, have fun, shoot the shit, make fun of the bad stuff, come up with cool ideas together, asses the product.
> 
> Negativity is a drug man. Internet negativity is one of the worst drugs of all.


It seems we share the same world view, man. I've experienced how destructive toxic negativity can be first hand (for all concerned) so I'll never understand the compulsion to dwell in that mindset. I guess we have to appreciate that is takes all sorts in life - and that's what makes the world such an 'interesting' place!? 🙏😅



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette and Brian put them in a situation where they cannot respond without acknowledging the alleged sexual misconduct, or endorsement of said alleged conduct, by members of their own roster. The rant was not only scathing, but brilliantly done in a way that will make Penelope and Miro look stupid no matter what. If they speak out against members of their own roster and make those allegations public, they commit career suicide. If they ignore what Brian said and still continue to flame Cornette, they look complacent in said allegations, which makes them hypocrites who don't care about women's rights, but salty undercard fucks mad about criticism from "an irrelevant guy with a podcast for 40 people." *


Yeah, I get the jist, I just find it cringe for all concerned 🤷‍♂️ appreciate you setting it out though

Edit - oh your referring to the 'won't come back from this' part I take it. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette and Brian put them in a situation where they cannot respond without acknowledging the alleged sexual misconduct, or endorsement of said alleged conduct, by members of their own roster. The rant was not only scathing, but brilliantly done in a way that will make Penelope and Miro look stupid no matter what. If they speak out against members of their own roster and make those allegations public, they commit career suicide. If they ignore what Brian said and still continue to flame Cornette, they look complacent in said allegations, which makes them hypocrites who don't care about women's rights, but salty undercard fucks mad about criticism from "an irrelevant guy with a podcast for 40 people." *


Pretty much this. If it was a game of Chess, Cornette and Brian would have Check and Mate.. Miro and co. is now in a position where they´re damned if they do, and damned if they don´t, all because they listened to Jim Cornettes opinion on their wrestling characters.


----------



## 10gizzle

Pentagon Senior said:


> It seems we share the same world view, man. I've experienced how destructive toxic negativity can be first hand (for all concerned) so I'll never understand the compulsion to dwell in that mindset. I guess we have to appreciate that is takes all sorts in life - and that's what makes the world such an 'interesting' place!? 🙏😅


I already like you. A Penta fan too. I used to be a huge La Parka fan and just discovered Pentagon with AEW. Love the guy lol.

But yeah - I honestly don't typically care to even call people out on their bullshit posts but I can't stand bullies. I can stand intellectual bullies even less. Now worse than that, by orders of magnitude, are those who are ideological bullies who operate under the guise of intellectual bullies.


----------



## CM Buck

10gizzle said:


> Losers.
> 
> And I hate to have to call anybody a loser. I try not to be above anything or anyone - but the things I can't stand, tribalistic side choosing, echo chambers, saying things with no factual or evidentiary basis, and just perpetually negative, complaining flamers (people who like inciting a reaction - not the homophobic slur).
> 
> They really make this place worse. They make the internet worse. Like it's so easy to get along, have fun, shoot the shit, make fun of the bad stuff, come up with cool ideas together, asses the product.
> 
> Negativity is a drug man. Internet negativity is one of the worst drugs of all.


To be fair not all of his fanbase is that vitriolic. Most in this thread aren't but you'll find hypocrites in most fandoms


----------



## 10gizzle

Firefromthegods said:


> To be fair not all of his fanbase is that vitriolic. Most in this thread aren't but you'll find hypocrites in most fandoms


Again - I'm a huge fan. I listen almost every week. Me even being into wrestling right now is 100% due to AEW and Cornette's podcast. Funny eh? You'd think it would be impossible.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

10gizzle said:


> I already like you. A Penta fan too. I used to be a huge La Parka fan and just discovered Pentagon with AEW. Love the guy lol.
> 
> But yeah - I honestly don't typically care to even call people out on their bullshit posts but I can't stand bullies. I can stand intellectual bullies even less. Now worse than that, by orders of magnitude, are those who are ideological bullies who operate under the guise of intellectual bullies.


Thanks, I appreciate your posts in various threads too. I don't actually know who La Parka is 😳 despite seeing him referenced here many times. I guess I should check him out! 

Only yesterday I was saying how visiting this site is like having toothache - you know it's best to leave it alone (getting involved in certain topics) yet you can't help but play with it, bringing about more pain 😂


----------



## .christopher.

@Pentagon Senior & @10gizzle are killing this amazing thread.

Please, someone, anyone, get it back on track.


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> @Pentagon Senior & @10gizzle are killing this amazing thread.
> 
> Please, someone, anyone, get it back on track.


Here you go :


----------



## .christopher.

Thank you, @Two Sheds . I knew I could count on you!


----------



## qntntgood

The Wood said:


> The allegations have been around for ages. Brian gave them a human face though. That can be a powerful thing, and I hope he cleared it with Stephen P. New and Scarlett herself. If they’re true, it’s good that piece of shit is out in the open.
> 
> And the talent in AEW who knows and doesn’t care — fuck them too. If Brian Last knows, you can bet people in AEW know. Could start a second wave of #SpeakingOut.


Remember when,Sammy was suspended for joke and lost his pay for a month.I wonder what he must be thinking right now,and now we have another reason as to why killer kross didn't sign with aew.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

.christopher. said:


> @Pentagon Senior & @10gizzle are killing this amazing thread.
> 
> Please, someone, anyone, get it back on track.


You should've said you wanted an echo chamber (though I could've sworn that's the opposite of what you've said all along...) 

Don't worry I'll leave you to jaff off to big Jim in peace 😁 have fun


----------



## .christopher.

I haven't listened yet, but I'm delighted with Brian's comments about the whole thing. These jokers like to pretend that Jim's this vile person for citicising their shitty product when they're all friends with some absolute nutcases on the roster.

Let's see them call out Jericho or Don. They won't because they only attempted to call out Jim for bonus points among the AEW faithful.


----------



## .christopher.

Pentagon Senior said:


> You should've said you wanted an echo chamber (though I could've sworn that's the opposite of what you've said all along...)
> 
> Don't worry I'll leave you to jaff off to big Jim in peace 😁 have fun


Except you and @10gizzle aren't talking about the podcast.

You're calling people losers and playing internet psychiatrist.

@YamchaRocks criticises Jim all the time in here but actually sticks to the topic, which is why I've never said anything.

It's not hard to understand.


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> I haven't listened yet, but I'm delighted with Brian's comments about the whole thing. These jokers like to pretend that Jim's this vile person for citicising their shitty product when they're all friends with some absolute nutcases on the roster.
> 
> Let's see them call out Jericho or Don. They won't because they only attempted to call out Jim for bonus points among the AEW faithful.


Not to mention the guys who were going to appear on Dick Boy's now canceled show. At least Tony did the right thing with that.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

.christopher. said:


> Except you and @10gizzle aren't talking about the podcast.
> 
> You're calling people losers and playing internet psychiatrist.
> 
> @YamchaRocks criticises Jim all the time in here but actually sticks to the topic, which is why I've never said anything.
> 
> It's not hard to understand.


I'd argue it's related to JC, his podcast and the unique behaviour of his followers v other podcasters - easily as on topic as most posts on this forum. 

But yeh I don't want to be 'that guy' to keep derailing your fun and I've said what I needed to say. Peace out


----------



## .christopher.

Pentagon Senior said:


> I'd argue it's related to JC, his podcast and the unique behaviour of his followers v other podcasters - easily as on topic as most posts on this forum.
> 
> But yeh I don't want to be 'that guy' to keep derailing your fun and I've said what I needed to say. Peace out


That'd be like me joining the AEW live discussion thread to only post "how do people enjoy this? Are they stupid" . It adds nothing to the thread bar trying to make the posters in it feel bad for liking what they like.

I've yet to see either of you discuss what Jim says. Never thought I'd say this but you need to take notes from @YamchaRocks .


----------



## qntntgood

kingfunkel said:


> You'd think someone like Jim Ross or even Chris Jericho would advise the roster not to try and get in a verbal war with Cornette. The guy can say more in 1 minute than most can in a 20 min promo.
> He had me when he started rattling off joke after joke.
> Where does Miro go from here? Brian Last kind of put them in an awful position.
> 
> When is JRs grill, curious as to whether he'll chime in or stay well away from this shit.


It's hard for J.r to say anything,when he dose he get crewed out for it by the aew management.and the same with jericho it's hard to say anything when no one listening.


----------



## Wolf Mark

.christopher. said:


> I haven't listened yet, but I'm delighted with Brian's comments about the whole thing. These jokers like to pretend that Jim's this vile person for citicising their shitty product when they're all friends with some absolute nutcases on the roster.
> 
> Let's see them call out Jericho or Don. They won't because they only attempted to call out Jim for bonus points among the AEW faithful.


Not to mention, Cornette could have gone further and it would be easy. They were offended that Cornette calling her "slutty" yet we have a video in this thread showing what kind of matches Penelope was involved in before coming to AEW. I have seen many since and they are pretty damn raunchy. In one match, she was DDTed by two guys while her head was in one of the guys' shorts.


----------



## One Shed

qntntgood said:


> It's hard for J.r to say anything,when he dose he get crewed out for it by the aew management.and the same with jericho it's hard to say anything when no one listening.


He has said a few things though. He specifically criticized all the dives to the outside. He said something like they all cluster up like quail and no one ever wins with these moves, so why do them?


----------



## .christopher.

Wolf Mark said:


> Not to mention, Cornette could have gone further and it would be easy. They were offended that Cornette calling her "slutty" yet we have a video in this thread showing what kind of matches Penelope was involved in before coming to AEW. I have seen many since and they are pretty damn raunchy. In one match, she was DDTed by two guys while her head was in one of the guys' shorts.


Ha, and she still tried to take the moral high ground? You can take the girl out of the outlaw mudshow, but you can't take the mudshow out of the girl.


----------



## VIP86

10gizzle said:


> They're all roasted? How can they come back? From what? The career shattering comments of Cornette?
> 
> What are you, 13 years old?


you know what's good about the internet ?
it doesn't forget what people said before and it always comes back

like for example, a few months ago here in this very forum you made a thread suggesting that there should be only 1 thread for the critics








Thread Suggestion - AEW Skeptics Corner


I really have grown a fondness for this little dirty yet hopeful corner of the internet and I think we should definitely do our part to keep this place of high quality and suited for growth, I myself only stopped lurking and signed up because I liked the critiques and passion that my dear...




www.wrestlingforum.com





back then i told you that it wouldn't work because it's not about how many threads there are
it's about not wanting to see criticisms in the first place
and you argued that point by saying it would keep things "organised"
and then i told you that the hardcore "fans" will not leave the critics thread alone and will try to ruin it

fast forward a few months later
here you are in a thread clearly made for a critic of AEW
and you're doing the same thing that i told you it will happen from hardcore "fans"
you're in a critic's thread trying to pick a fight with (and undermine) a critic of the company

now do you believe me when i said it's all about not wanting to see any negativity toward AEW ?
because you're doing the same thing that you said wouldn't happen


----------



## Pentagon Senior

.christopher. said:


> That'd be like me joining the AEW live discussion thread to only post "how do people enjoy this? Are they stupid" . It adds nothing to the thread bar trying to make the posters in it feel bad for liking what they like.
> 
> I've yet to see either of you discuss what Jim says. Never thought I'd say this but you need to take notes from @YamchaRocks .


I could've sworn you make those type of comments regularly 🤔 sorry if I have the wrong guy. 

And I did say Cornette's commentary was petty. As was Miro's response, and his response to the response. It's all petty as hell - that's my opinion. 

I also pointed out the unique behaviour of his followers, which I think is true, and is surely related to his podcast. Which is aptly referred to as a 'cult'. 

But I'm happy to leave it at that as I'm just repeating myself - I'll leave you guys to it.


----------



## Wolf Mark

.christopher. said:


> Ha, and she still tried to take the moral high ground? You can take the girl out of the outlaw mudshow, but you can't take the mudshow out of the girl.


I mean how can anyone being annoyed being called sluty while she was OK by guys putting their junks in her face? lol


----------



## .christopher.

Wolf Mark said:


> I mean how can anyone being annoyed being called sluty while she was OK by guys putting their junks in her face? lol


They just jumped on any little thing they could to use against Jim because they know that gives them brownie points amongst the AEW faithful who hate him.

Problem is, because all 3 are stupid, they didn't think things through, and now they look like even bigger idiots whilst Jim got a whole lot more attention to his podcast.


----------



## One Shed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371981927650111490


----------



## The Wood

Hahaha, 10gizzle and Pentagon Senior are hilarious.
“Losers. And I don’t call anyone losers or engage in any negative behaviours talking shit about people.”
“I know right! Negativity is awful and quality only other people have!”
(Passive aggressive back and forth ensues)
“It’s amazing what you can determine about someone when you project over the internet.”

Funny thing about it, other than the irony and hypocrisy, is that I am not a negative person.


----------



## .christopher.

The Wood said:


> Cornette’s fable of the gas from the Jeffersonville well is amazing.


That was very good.

The guy who sent them the spreadsheet of the decline in viewership did an excellent job. It was interesting that despite adding the likes of Matt Hardy, FTR, Miro, Sting, Christian, Big Show, etc, and getting people like Mike Tyson, Snoop Dogg and Shaq to feature, they're consistently losing viewers. To no surprise, of course.


Two Sheds said:


> OK I finally got to listen to the rest of the Experience. My favorite part was Brian reading all the Twitter comments on the contest AEW posted to win a behind the scenes experience with Jericho.
> 
> The best was Brian's own comment on Jericho: "Yeah I'm surprised he didn't see everything with MJF happening. You would think that a member of the Jericho family could recognize an insurrection when it happens."
> 
> Just brutal.


I just finished the Experience. That was brilliant.


The Wood said:


> Hahaha, 10gizzle and Pentagon Senior are hilarious.
> “Losers. And I don’t call anyone losers or engage in any negative behaviours talking shit about people.”
> “I know right! Negativity is awful and quality only other people have!”
> (Passive aggressive back and forth ensues)
> “It’s amazing what you can determine about someone when you project over the internet.”
> 
> Funny thing about it, other than the irony and hypocrisy, is that I am not a negative person.


@VIP86 has an excellent post above which should hopefully put an end to the nonsense.


----------



## NathanMayberry

.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Meh jims response was alright, the promos on penelope were dumb as was the story about female rusev, and brian left himself wide open for criticism considering the accusations against his coworker that he lets slide. Luckily for him I believe those three blew their loads calling him misogynist and tony kaan will likely step in and tell them to cut it out. 

On the plus side the rusev stuff prior to female rusev worked as did the stuff about kip.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Face the facts, Cornette just got worked into a shoot. Brother.


----------



## The Wood

YamchaRocks said:


> Face the facts, Cornette just got worked into a shoot. Brother.


Brother, brother!


----------



## One Shed




----------



## VIP86

by the way
it's not a good idea to listen to Jim Cornette on youtube
because of youtube rules they cut some things from the podcasts
they said this many times before

the only advantage of youtube is that you can choose which segment you want to listen to
but you will miss on some things


----------



## One Shed

VIP86 said:


> by the way
> it's not a good idea to listen to Jim Cornette on youtube
> because of youtube rules they cut some things from the podcasts
> they said this many times before
> 
> the only advantage of youtube is that you can choose which segment you want to listen to
> but you will miss on some things


Agreed. I always listen to the full podcast.


----------



## RapShepard

Pentagon Senior said:


> I don't think they've done great with Hangman recently to be honest but it's far from disastrous and is part of an orchestrated long term angle. This is his 'low point'. This part will be soon forgotten when he's on the rise again. You were adamant that MJF was 'finished' just a few months ago and I see you already like him again now. Wrestling fans have always been fickle like that - they just forget it in the heat of the moment. I'm sure I said as much at the time.
> 
> Perhaps we have different ideas of what constitute bad booking too - what annoyed me most about WWE booking was
> 
> * seeing the same matches over and over again - apparently they did Orton v Miz like 6-8 times not that long ago!? [emoji52]
> 
> * having wrestlers who've been there for years just randomly moving up and down the roster, changing from heel to face, with no rhyme nor reason. Why should I care about Kevin Owens when I've seen him as a face, heel, micarder, losing week after week etc - only to receive a mini push for an unbelievable feud at the top of the card? Then rinse and repeat over several years.
> 
> AEW has the benefit of being younger to be fair but if either of those two booking formats creep in my patience will be tested.
> 
> I recently checked in on WWE as its Mania season and found that,
> 
> Miz became champ again in 2021 [emoji44] and after losing the majority of his singles matches before hand
> New Day are tag champs again [emoji19]
> the women's division on SmackDown is being dominated by a somellier named Reggie! Is this actually true? [emoji28]
> Sasha & Bianca in the same tag match at fast lane that they've already just done?
> not many matches in place for Mania despite it being months after the Rumble and very few of them looking exciting. Head scratcher!
> (Edit - I forgot Shane o Mac back again...and throwing a bucket of slime over Strowman apparently!?)
> 
> The Reigns/Edge stuff sounds good but the RTWM booking overall seems beyond bad. I'm pretty shocked when people make out AEW's storylines/booking are as bad as WWE's.


Watch WWE with the same leeway you give to AEW. As someone who watches both the both have the same problems for the most part. It's just people go into main roster shows looking for disappointment so it's hard to be entertained. People go into AEW shows looking to have a good time, so it's easier to have a good time.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

RapShepard said:


> Watch WWE with the same leeway you give to AEW. As someone who watches both the both have the same problems for the most part. It's just people go into main roster shows looking for disappointment so it's hard to be entertained. People go into AEW shows looking to have a good time, so it's easier to have a good time.


To be fair, a lot of it comes down to staleness and repetition for me. AEW is a fresher product so they have that advantage - so you could argue it's an unfair comparison but it's just how I'm wired. I stopped watching the Simpsons, Friends, Family Guy, Southpark etc years before most people as I struggle with seeing the same formula repeated. I usually prefer UK sitcoms, for instance, because they tend to run for shorter periods and end before I get bored.

I can't stand to see the same match several times in a row, unless there is a good reason. When they give away a match on TV just to have the same match on ppv that baffles me - I think they're doing it with Drew/Sheamus atm? Similarly, I struggle to get invested in a wrestler who I've seen yo-yo up and down the card for several years because I don't care about them anymore - like even if they get a mini push I know they'll be back down the order again in a few weeks or months. That's why I don't mind that AEW hold back on people like Miro, Page, Cage, Sammy because I'd rather see a meaningful push when the time is right rather than see them yo-yo up and down.

I do stand by some of the other criticisms re: booking, like Shane coming back again and throwing green slime over Strowman. I'd like to think I would critique something similar in AEW. The Reggie stuff seems lame too, a bit like when Deborah was randomly inserted into the Rock/SC feud. In the interest of fairness, I thought MJF's lawyer getting involved in the Mox feud was also lame and took away from the angle rather than improving it. I hope they stay away from that kind of thing. The Miz and New Day booking I don't like either - that's mainly because it plays into my dislike of repetition, as mentioned above.

I genuinely have tried to go back to WWE several times but can't get invested for more than a couple of months. Who knows, maybe I'll feel the same way about AEW in a couple years if they run dry of new material and recruits. I appreciate we all have our biases, and I'm not excluded from that, however I came to this conclusion on WWE long before AEW became a thing. The product just isn't for me at the moment. I'll admit that I'm more willing to give AEW leeway for now, in some respects, but that just seems natural to me as I gave WWE around 15 years to change and win me back round and we're only 18 months in here. 

I'm conscious that this is off topic for this thread so I'd better leave it there after this response! (unless we can move the discussion to another part of the forum)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds I've been waiting a year for this one lol




*


----------



## RapShepard

Pentagon Senior said:


> To be fair, a lot of it comes down to staleness and repetition for me. AEW is a fresher product so they have that advantage - so you could argue it's an unfair comparison but it's just how I'm wired. I stopped watching the Simpsons, Friends, Family Guy, Southpark etc years before most people as I struggle with seeing the same formula repeated. I usually prefer UK sitcoms, for instance, because they tend to run for shorter periods and end before I get bored.
> 
> I can't stand to see the same match several times in a row, unless there is a good reason. When they give away a match on TV just to have the same match on ppv that baffles me - I think they're doing it with Drew/Sheamus atm? Similarly, I struggle to get invested in a wrestler who I've seen yo-yo up and down the card for several years because I don't care about them anymore - like even if they get a mini push I know they'll be back down the order again in a few weeks or months. That's why I don't mind that AEW hold back on people like Miro, Page, Cage, Sammy because I'd rather see a meaningful push when the time is right rather than see them yo-yo up and down.
> 
> I do stand by some of the other criticisms re: booking, like Shane coming back again and throwing green slime over Strowman. I'd like to think I would critique something similar in AEW. The Reggie stuff seems lame too, a bit like when Deborah was randomly inserted into the Rock/SC feud. In the interest of fairness, I thought MJF's lawyer getting involved in the Mox feud was also lame and took away from the angle rather than improving it. I hope they stay away from that kind of thing. The Miz and New Day booking I don't like either - that's mainly because it plays into my dislike of repetition, as mentioned above.
> 
> I genuinely have tried to go back to WWE several times but can't get invested for more than a couple of months. Who knows, maybe I'll feel the same way about AEW in a couple years if they run dry of new material and recruits. I appreciate we all have our biases, and I'm not excluded from that, however I came to this conclusion on WWE long before AEW became a thing. The product just isn't for me at the moment. I'll admit that I'm more willing to give AEW leeway for now, in some respects, but that just seems natural to me as I gave WWE around 15 years to change and win me back round and we're only 18 months in here.
> 
> I'm conscious that this is off topic for this thread so I'd better leave it there after this response! (unless we can move the discussion to another part of the forum)


Agreed the endless rematches are annoying. It's like they forget you can further a feud without them facing off every week. 

I do like the yo-yoing to a degree as it shows that people can fall off and rise again similar to how it is in sports. Though better storytelling would help it feel more natural. Plus that up and down ideally gives room for switches at the top to keep the main event fresh. 

Story wise for instance Reggie I see where they're coming from. He's the needling mosquito being used to turn one of them heels with some reasoning beyond "well I'm bad now". Not the option I'd fan booked, but I'd say at least there's effort put into why one will be turning.

With Shane yeah idk I guess the feel they need the star power for Mania. Tbh pretty much none of Shane's stories make sense besides the Vince and Kane feuds since he was defending his mother's honor. But yeah Shane has these dumb ass stories, but the matches are usually entertaining as hell so it's whatever. 

But


----------



## Pentagon Senior

RapShepard said:


> Agreed the endless rematches are annoying. It's like they forget you can further a feud without them facing off every week.
> 
> I do like the yo-yoing to a degree as it shows that people can fall off and rise again similar to how it is in sports. Though better storytelling would help it feel more natural. Plus that up and down ideally gives room for switches at the top to keep the main event fresh.
> 
> Story wise for instance Reggie I see where they're coming from. He's the needling mosquito being used to turn one of them heels with some reasoning beyond "well I'm bad now". Not the option I'd fan booked, but I'd say at least there's effort put into why one will be turning.
> 
> With Shane yeah idk I guess the feel they need the star power for Mania. Tbh pretty much none of Shane's stories make sense besides the Vince and Kane feuds since he was defending his mother's honor. But yeah Shane has these dumb ass stories, but the matches are usually entertaining as hell so it's whatever.
> 
> But


*Yep, I love a big build to ppv where they barely even lay a hand on each other before hand. Build the tension rather than take all the tension out of the feud. 
*Interesting take on the yoyo-ing. I guess it COULD work depending on the angle, maybe I should look at it on a case by case basis. 
*Reggie - maybe it works in principle, just not convinced it's necessary when these two impressive athletes are yet to do the straight up feud (unless I've missed that) 
*I used to love Shane! It's the repetition thing for me again but tbf if I watched their ppv match in isolation I may well enjoy it, it could be fun

Seriously though I'm checking out now 😂 I've probably pissed off these lads enough recently without continuing this derail...appreciate the discussion


----------



## famicommander

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Two Sheds I've been waiting a year for this one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AEW is already booked like a Vince Russo show.

If ROH gave Vince Russo the book in 2018, it'd pretty much be AEW.


----------



## .christopher.

Anyone hear the segment where they read Jim's top 5 most liked and hated AEW wrestlers off a site that was done a year ago? His reactions to FTR and especially Cody was interesting. He's definitely soured on both.

I think I'm going to go the same route with Christian. I'm positive he's going to go the outlaw mudshow route like everyone else.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Place your bets on if Cornette reviews the women's main event. I say yes, for 18 minutes.*


----------



## CM Buck

I expect him to be overly critical on it. Because he hates modern day hardcore wrestling


----------



## One Shed

Firefromthegods said:


> I expect him to be overly critical on it. Because he hates modern day hardcore wrestling


He is definitely going to hate that it involved thumbtacks and that it was on free TV, especially with little build.

"God damn, they turned poor Britt into a human pin cushion for no money. The Tooth & Nail rule is now the Tooth & Tack rule."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> He is definitely going to hate that it involved thumbtacks and that it was on free TV, especially with little build.
> 
> "God damn, they turned poor Britt into a human pin cushion for no money. The Tooth & Nail rule is now the Tooth & Tack rule."


*"After what two 5'5 women survived, you're gonna have to pull a gun and shoot a motherfucker in the face to keep him down for a three count."*


----------



## .christopher.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Place your bets on if Cornette reviews the women's main event. I say yes, for 18 minutes.*


I think he will, too. He does have the "tooth and nail rule" which he evokes anytime Britt appears, but I bet Brian made him promise to watch.



Firefromthegods said:


> I expect him to be overly critical on it. Because he hates modern day hardcore wrestling


That + women doing it.



Two Sheds said:


> He is definitely going to hate that it involved thumbtacks and that it was on free TV, especially with little build.
> 
> "God damn, they turned poor Britt into a human pin cushion for no money. The Tooth & Nail rule is now the Tooth & Tack rule."





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *"After what two 5'5 women survived, you're gonna have to pull a gun and shoot a motherfucker in the face to keep him down for a three count."*


Ha, brilliant. I can definitely hear Jim saying all of this!


----------



## yeahright2

.christopher. said:


> Anyone hear the segment where they read Jim's top 5 most liked and hated AEW wrestlers off a site that was done a year ago? His reactions to FTR and especially Cody was interesting. He's definitely soured on both.
> 
> I think I'm going to go the same route with Christian. I'm positive he's going to go the outlaw mudshow route like everyone else.


He liked Luchasaurus to begin with, but now he´s "Dino-deuce". JC is willing to give most wrestlers a chance, but if you don´t deliver, he will say it.


----------



## .christopher.

yeahright2 said:


> He liked Luchasaurus to begin with, but now he´s "Dino-deuce". JC is willing to give most wrestlers a chance, but if you don´t deliver, he will say it.


i think the only talent that's changed Jim's mind for the better has been Sting jr. Who would've expected that a year ago?


----------



## Hephaesteus

.christopher. said:


> i think the only talent that's changed Jim's mind for the better has been Sting jr. Who would've expected that a year ago?


He goes back and forth on darby mostly due to lack of options


----------



## Hephaesteus




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


>


*Fuck! You just beat me to it 😂*


----------



## .christopher.

Hephaesteus said:


> He goes back and forth on darby mostly due to lack of options


Darby pulls him in with his work style and the fact that he takes this seriously, then Jim remembers he really is a loon who likes to do all this crazy shit and gets a bit sour. Then he watches him work again. Then he sees him do looney shit. Rinse and repeat, lol.

I think Jungle Boy is the only talent he's consistently praised from the get go.


----------



## The Wood

He’ll watch the Britt Baker/Thunder Rosa match, but will accurately identify that this isn’t the best use of either woman’s talents and this doesn’t lead anywhere. What can you do next? How does anyone follow that? They shouldn’t do it again to make the women stand out, but if they are in any new sort of way over, people are going to want to see them do that. Plus, it cuts into the men’s money angles.

People will misconstrue Jim as being sexist, when in actuality, he is criticising the booking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> He’ll watch the Britt Baker/Thunder Rosa match, but will accurately identify that this isn’t the best use of either woman’s talents and this doesn’t lead anywhere. What can you do next? How does anyone follow that? They shouldn’t do it again to make the women stand out, but if they are in any new sort of way over, people are going to want to see them do that. Plus, it cuts into the men’s money angles.
> 
> People will misconstrue Jim as being sexist, when in actuality, he is criticising the booking.


*He does have sexist views in terms of "women shouldn't do X type of match because it makes the boys look bad." That's one thing I will never agree with him on.*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He does have sexist views in terms of "women shouldn't do X type of match because it makes the boys look bad." That's one thing I will never agree with him on.*


I don’t agree that it’s sexist. I think having the women do the exact same thing as the men can be tokenistic, and is a disservice to them as workers, Talent should be booked to how the talent works.

I don’t think Jim would object to Ronda Rousey getting juice for a program with Awesome Kong, for example. But it’s got to be the two right women, in the right program, with the outlook to making money off it.

This was clearly done as a gimmick to try and get some sort of internet cred. “Look at hardcore these girls are!” The violence was the whole point of the match. Men nor women should be put in that predicament.

But yeah, a lot of matches and gimmicks are invented based around the workers, so just taking them and giving them to women can be detriment. Women’s Royal Rumbles and Women’s Hell in a Cell matches suck. They should develop their own organic gimmicks that come from who they are.


----------



## .christopher.

Just finished the drive-thru. A great batch of songs this week. Did you hear them, @Two Sheds ?

Liorgg, as always, was amazing. I love how Brian cracks up whenever he's listening to him. That Arnold Schwarzenegger song was hilarious, too.


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> Just finished the drive-thru. A great batch of songs this week. Did you hear them, @Two Sheds ?
> 
> Liorgg, as always, was amazing. I love how Brian cracks up whenever he's listening to him. That Arnold Schwarzenegger song was hilarious, too.


Yes, the songs are one of the best parts. One of several reasons why I always listen to the show in its entirety vs YouTube.

By the way, Rocky has most of them saved on a playlist here:



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLr0GjhiwvCWwEKqYK3-gUfjQ30ZNnBHvf


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> He’ll watch the Britt Baker/Thunder Rosa match, but will accurately identify that this isn’t the best use of either woman’s talents and this doesn’t lead anywhere. What can you do next? How does anyone follow that? They shouldn’t do it again to make the women stand out, but if they are in any new sort of way over, people are going to want to see them do that. Plus, it cuts into the men’s money angles.
> 
> People will misconstrue Jim as being sexist, when in actuality, he is criticising the booking.





The Wood said:


> I don’t agree that it’s sexist. I think having the women do the exact same thing as the men can be tokenistic, and is a disservice to them as workers, Talent should be booked to how the talent works.
> 
> I don’t think Jim would object to Ronda Rousey getting juice for a program with Awesome Kong, for example. But it’s got to be the two right women, in the right program, with the outlook to making money off it.
> 
> This was clearly done as a gimmick to try and get some sort of internet cred. “Look at hardcore these girls are!” The violence was the whole point of the match. Men nor women should be put in that predicament.
> 
> But yeah, a lot of matches and gimmicks are invented based around the workers, so just taking them and giving them to women can be detriment. Women’s Royal Rumbles and Women’s Hell in a Cell matches suck. They should develop their own organic gimmicks that come from who they are.


I know you're not sexist but everything here sounds like it. It cuts into the men's money angels and its tokenistic to women is just bullshit. A lot of these women get super excited when they are told they can do a hell in a call, a ladder match, a cage match, and a bloody street fight like this. And a lot of them do a hell of a job as well in this position. They sure don't feel like it's a disservice to them. This is what they wanted. Equality. To be able to compete in the same types of matches as the men. 

Womens royal rumbles have occasionally been better then the men's, and Sasha/Becky hell in a cell was the best hell in a cell on that show, and Sasha/Bayley was the best hell in a cell match on last year's show too. Much better then what the veteran Randy Orton did in his match with Mcintyre for example and Orton has multi hell in a cell match experience.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> I don’t agree that it’s sexist. I think having the women do the exact same thing as the men can be tokenistic, and is a disservice to them as workers, Talent should be booked to how the talent works.
> 
> I don’t think Jim would object to Ronda Rousey getting juice for a program with Awesome Kong, for example. But it’s got to be the two right women, in the right program, with the outlook to making money off it.
> 
> This was clearly done as a gimmick to try and get some sort of internet cred. “Look at hardcore these girls are!” The violence was the whole point of the match. Men nor women should be put in that predicament.
> 
> But yeah, a lot of matches and gimmicks are invented based around the workers, so just taking them and giving them to women can be detriment. Women’s Royal Rumbles and Women’s Hell in a Cell matches suck. They should develop their own organic gimmicks that come from who they are.


*And that's the problem. You guys think only fat women or legitimate fighters are qualified to have intense matches, and that's BS. I love seeing conventionally attractive women wrestle like bad asses. 

And no, women's RR and HIAC don't suck. Sasha and Bayley just had a MOTY candidate in October and the women's 2018, 2020, and 2021 Rumbles were better executed than the men's.*


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> Yes, the songs are one of the best parts. One of several reasons why I always listen to the show in its entirety vs YouTube.
> 
> By the way, Rocky has most of them saved on a playlist here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLr0GjhiwvCWwEKqYK3-gUfjQ30ZNnBHvf


Yep, that's the best thing about listening to it outside of YouTube.

& yeah, I already knew about that playlist because Brian plugs it every week, but thanks. So many classics in there!


----------



## .christopher.

As for the woman debate, I'll give my two cents. I can't comment on women royal rumbles and hell in a cell matches because, honestly, I haven't watched WWE properly since 2014 bar a select few matches and those ones never interested me.

However, I have seen women have what would be defined as a mens match in the past and enjoyed a lot of them. In the early 2000s, I remember Trish, Victoria and Jazz having hardcore matches (w/ Stevie Richards and Bubba Ray) and loved it at the time because not only was it crazy to see, Trish, Victoria and Jazz were laying their shit in.

Then, before Russo killed TNAs knockout division, I remember said knockouts division having hardcore matches (I have one memory of a Japanese woman doing a moonsault to someone through a table on the outside) and them having their own version of a royal rumble, and I enjoyed them, too.

The thing that's always put me off about tuning into one of those isn't even the women thinking about it. I haven't watched a royal rumble since 2015 because I find the mens one rubbish nowadays, and I honestly don't see the point in a hell in a cell match in general now because they always feel forced regardless of the gender of the participants.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> But yeah, a lot of matches and gimmicks are invented based around the workers, so just taking them and giving them to women can be detriment. Women’s Royal Rumbles and Women’s Hell in a Cell matches suck. They should develop their own organic gimmicks that come from who they are.


But he is sexist, hell, Jim himself said that the women's hiac was the best of the three this year yet he not only ffed through parts, also complained about certain spots being given to the girls as opposed to the guys despite the fact that the three matches were booked entirely different.

I get it jims still old school so his mentality is that the men are there to put the show over while the ladies are there to serve as intermission. Just doesnt happen anymore in this environment and it wouldnt work nowadays even if they did follow that paradigm.

That being said, he will probably be mostly right saying that Wednesday was a bit much.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I had to listen to this classic to prepare myself for tomorrow.




*


----------



## CM Buck

Two Sheds said:


> He is definitely going to hate that it involved thumbtacks and that it was on free TV, especially with little build.
> 
> "God damn, they turned poor Britt into a human pin cushion for no money. The Tooth & Nail rule is now the Tooth & Tack rule."


It wasn't little build they been feuding for a while


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> It wasn't little build they been feuding for a while


*He means we just found out they're main eventing last week. *


----------



## yeahright2

Firefromthegods said:


> It wasn't little build they been feuding for a while


If you want to call that a feud.. A few postmatch random attacks, no promos back and forth, one match and then this lights out match on free TV. How are they going to top that? Yes, it has been going on for a few months, but it´s hardly what you can call a proper feud.


----------



## CM Buck

yeahright2 said:


> If you want to call that a feud.. A few postmatch random attacks, no promos back and forth, one match and then this lights out match on free TV. How are they going to top that? Yes, it has been going on for a few months, but it´s hardly what you can call a proper feud.


And a tag team match lol. It counts cause I was already wanting it to be over

Not that I didn't enjoy it


----------



## Ger

Hephaesteus said:


> But he is sexist, hell, Jim himself said that the women's hiac was the best of the three this year yet he not only ffed through parts, also complained about certain spots being given to the girls as opposed to the guys despite the fact that the three matches were booked entirely different.


So Jim shares just the same opinion, some members in WF already have. Just read this one minutes ago:


the44boz said:


> They _(women*)_ should be banned from wrestling too and just used as eye candy


_*in the context it was 100% women, so I added that_


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

Full Drive Thru:


----------



## The Wood

.christopher. said:


> As for the woman debate, I'll give my two cents. I can't comment on women royal rumbles and hell in a cell matches because, honestly, I haven't watched WWE properly since 2014 bar a select few matches and those ones never interested me.
> 
> However, I have seen women have what would be defined as a mens match in the past and enjoyed a lot of them. In the early 2000s, I remember Trish, Victoria and Jazz having hardcore matches (w/ Stevie Richards and Bubba Ray) and loved it at the time because not only was it crazy to see, Trish, Victoria and Jazz were laying their shit in.
> 
> Then, before Russo killed TNAs knockout division, I remember said knockouts division having hardcore matches (I have one memory of a Japanese woman doing a moonsault to someone through a table on the outside) and them having their own version of a royal rumble, and I enjoyed them, too.
> 
> The thing that's always put me off about tuning into one of those isn't even the women thinking about it. I haven't watched a royal rumble since 2015 because I find the mens one rubbish nowadays, and I honestly don't see the point in a hell in a cell match in general now because they always feel forced regardless of the gender of the participants.


Bingo. Not only is all that stuff you listed good, but saying that something is the best thing on the show today _is part of the problem._ No women have ever had a HIAC as good as Michaels/Taker, and that is the standard. And I’m sorry, but EVERY Women’s Rumble has been unwatchable and watered down the show.

_They have to spring themselves over the top rope._

I’ve got no problem with women being used in spots that can draw money. It’s not how these companies think they are though. And sure, the performers might like it, but Chris Jericho also liked Le Dinner Debonair. The boys/girls are their worst enemies sometimes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> Bingo. Not only is all that stuff you listed good, but saying that something is the best thing on the show today _is part of the problem._ No women have ever had a HIAC as good as Michaels/Taker, and that is the standard. And I’m sorry, but EVERY Women’s Rumble has been unwatchable and watered down the show.
> 
> _They have to spring themselves over the top rope._
> 
> I’ve got no problem with women being used in spots that can draw money. It’s not how these companies think they are though. And sure, the performers might like it, but Chris Jericho also liked Le Dinner Debonair. The boys/girls are their worst enemies sometimes.


*Did you even watch this year or last year's Rumble? Rhea and Bianca tossed those women with authority. You're acting like they're having shitty Divas battle royals from the past and that's just not true.*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Two Sheds said:


>


I guess Flair likes his ladies hairy like they got Jerry Garcia in a leg scissors. If Flair were booking girl wrestling he'd have a "No Bush No Push" policy.


----------



## One Shed

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I guess Flair likes his ladies hairy like they got Jerry Garcia in a leg scissors. If Flair were booking girl wrestling he'd have a "No Bush No Push" policy.


It was more to make sure he avoided possible legal issues. Lawler probably should have had a similar policy.


----------



## VIP86

where is the experience this week ?
i need my dose , dammit 😬

that's what i don't like about Cornette
you're working from home, no need to be this lazy


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Wood said:


> Bingo. Not only is all that stuff you listed good, but saying that something is the best thing on the show today _is part of the problem._ No women have ever had a HIAC as good as Michaels/Taker, and that is the standard. And I’m sorry, but EVERY Women’s Rumble has been unwatchable and watered down the show.
> 
> _They have to spring themselves over the top rope._
> 
> I’ve got no problem with women being used in spots that can draw money. It’s not how these companies think they are though. And sure, the performers might like it, but Chris Jericho also liked Le Dinner Debonair. The boys/girls are their worst enemies sometimes.


 How many matches are gonna be better then two of the best of all time going at it in the ring? If a woman's match better than one match which was supposedly feud of the year and another that contains two seasoned performers like Drew and Orton then how is that not proof that the women can go?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Good news everyone! The Experience videos are being uploaded to youtube right now, but he's starting with the WWE Wrestlemania and Hall of Fame stuff right now. Give it a few hours for the AEW reviews.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Good news everyone! The Experience videos are being uploaded to youtube right now, but he's starting with the WWE Wrestlemania and Hall of Fame stuff right now. Give it a few hours for the AEW reviews.*


Why do I get reminded of this guy?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Why do I get reminded of this guy?


*That was the exact tone I used! 🤣*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That was the exact tone I used! 🤣*


Full episode is almost four hours.


----------



## Ger

There you go:


----------



## VIP86

the full podcast has been released

Episode 373: Lights Out Jim Cornette Experience podcast


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Two Sheds said:


> It was more to make sure he avoided possible legal issues. Lawler probably should have had a similar policy.


Lawler goes by, "If they're old enough to breed they don't get my seed".






_Somebody in the truck musta been smoking crack to allow Doug Gilbert a live microphone for that long._


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*FINALLY! THE MOMENT WE'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds 19 minutes and 11 seconds for the rant on the match itself. I was close.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Two Sheds 19 minutes and 11 seconds for the rant on the match itself. I was close.*


I am definitely looking forward to listening. Probably not until tomorrow though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I am definitely looking forward to listening. Probably not until tomorrow though.


*What's the hold up?!*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *What's the hold up?!*


Date night. I am lucky enough my wife enjoys some wrestling. She does not really want to sit through four hours of ranting and stories though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I will commend Cornette for giving both women credit for their performances in spite of his feelings towards women in grueling matches. Now, for his argument about "what will the men do now?!"

We've BEEN past that point, especially on AEW. We see guys kick out of SUPER Canadian Destroyers every week on FREE TV in throwaway tag matches, so why should the women hold back? The AEW men are the biggest offenders in the wrestling industry of "getting their shit in" whether it makes sense or not. It's every Young Bucks match ever. Nothing is sacred anymore. There used to be moves you'd only see on PPV or only see kicked out of on PPV that get done on fucking DARK! So there's nothing left to preserve. This argument gets invalidated by random undercarders, let alone the top women in the division. 

Hell, Cornette debunked his own argument in another video when he said "How do you top that? Have a normal wrestling match." Cornette even admitted that what the women did here made sense in the context of the match. Psychology trumps everything. No one gives a shit about what they see anymore because there's no psychology. You get people invested into a wrestling match by telling a story. If you're really talented, you can tell a better story with less MOVEZ, so I'm really not trying to hear the excuse of the men not having anything after this. We jumped the shark on that years ago.*


----------



## JerryMark

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Lawler goes by, "If they're old enough to breed they don't get my seed".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Somebody in the truck musta been smoking crack to allow Doug Gilbert a live microphone for that long._


tommy gilbert would never...

also shoutout to spellbinder and dave brown the world's greatest weatherman.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

qntntgood said:


>


I admit to being so indoctrinated into The Cult Of Cornette that the AEW that I enjoy watching on Wednesdays I also enjoy listening to the burial that Corny does of AEW a few days later. I sure loved that laaaaaaaaaaaaazy booking! 









*Did those ladies blade themselves or sit on each others face the wrong time of the month???*


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cornette must be getting paid by Vince to shit all over AEW. Basically, everything that casuals want to see in wrestling (sick bumps, blood, outrageous storylines - alot of the things that made the Attitude Era the most popular era ever in wrestling), he hates. I've never seen a more out of touch "insider" of wrestling.

If Cornette was booking shows, they'd be drawing 500 people with what he thinks people want to see. Its insanity. He's really the only person in the entire wrestling media that is this out of touch.


----------



## One Shed

Randy Lahey said:


> Cornette must be getting paid by Vince to shit all over AEW. Basically, everything that casuals want to see in wrestling (sick bumps, blood, outrageous storylines - alot of the things that made the Attitude Era the most popular era ever in wrestling), he hates. I've never seen a more out of touch "insider" of wrestling.
> 
> If Cornette was booking shows, they'd be drawing 500 people with what he thinks people want to see. Its insanity. He's really the only person in the entire wrestling media that is this out of touch.


Wait until you hear him review today's WWE product then.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Randy Lahey said:


> Cornette must be getting paid by Vince to shit all over AEW. Basically, everything that casuals want to see in wrestling (sick bumps, blood, outrageous storylines - alot of the things that made the Attitude Era the most popular era ever in wrestling), he hates. I've never seen a more out of touch "insider" of wrestling.
> 
> If Cornette was booking shows, they'd be drawing 500 people with what he thinks people want to see. Its insanity. He's really the only person in the entire wrestling media that is this out of touch.


*Cornette won't even review NXT anymore because he finds it unwatchably boring. If you think he wants everyone to have standard wrestling matches with wrist locks and armbars, you have no idea where he's coming from. He just hates glorified indy deathmatches. He has no problem with stipulation matches when they make sense, but he finds no DQ for the sake of no DQ to be lazy booking. In this specific case, I will say he is wrong, because this is a grudge match and a rivalry that deserved a huge blow off. It's not like the other random No DQ matches that Dynamite had just for the sake of having them.*


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Cornette must be getting paid by Vince to shit all over AEW. Basically, everything that casuals want to see in wrestling (sick bumps, blood, outrageous storylines - alot of the things that made the Attitude Era the most popular era ever in wrestling), he hates. I've never seen a more out of touch "insider" of wrestling.
> 
> If Cornette was booking shows, they'd be drawing 500 people with what he thinks people want to see. Its insanity. He's really the only person in the entire wrestling media that is this out of touch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


>


*For context, Rhea Ripley is by far Cornette's favorite women's wrestler.*


----------



## Randy Lahey

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette won't even review NXT anymore because he finds it unwatchably boring. If you think he wants everyone to have standard wrestling matches with wrist locks and armbars, you have no idea where he's coming from. He just hates glorified indy deathmatches. He has no problem with stipulation matches when they make sense, but he finds no DQ for the sake of no DQ to be lazy booking. In this specific case, I will say he is wrong, because this is a grudge match and a rivalry that deserved a huge blow off. It's not like the other random No DQ matches that Dynamite had just for the sake of having them.*


Then Cornette is just a guy that hates literally everything. And those people you can't take their opinions seriously.

Hates things casuals enjoy. See all of his burials of anything Russo or AE related
Hates bumps.
Hates Tables.
Hates anything ECW did.
Hates blood bc I guess he thinks it's "distasteful". it's pro wrestling. What is "tasteful" about pro wrestling? He better not ever watch UFC. There's lot of blood there.
Hates work rate geeks aka male gymnasts.

Cornette can go enjoy his Bob Backlund tapes. Or keep trashing AEW with the hopes Vince will rehire him in some capacity. If guys like him were still booking, wrestling would probably be completely out of business by now, because the Attitude Era would have never happened. And all the $$$$ WWE is making now is still a direct consequence of the AE. It laid the groundwork to get the mega TV deals, and the content library that people will still pay money to see.

I just cant take his opinion seriously. I feel like his opinion, is very outdated. Like there's probably some really old people that just enjoy old school 80s style rasslin...basically a kids show...but those people are nearly all dead.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Corny's not a fan of Shitzi Brownfart. It was from him that I learned that she likes to sell her poop pics.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Randy Lahey said:


> Cornette must be getting paid by Vince to shit all over AEW. Basically, everything that casuals want to see in wrestling (sick bumps, blood, outrageous storylines - alot of the things that made the Attitude Era the most popular era ever in wrestling), he hates. I've never seen a more out of touch "insider" of wrestling.


Which casuals ever told you that they are interested in watching that?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Same casuals, who made up 80% of the audience when wrestling was at its peak from 1998-2002, and have all quit watching since then. Same casuals who don't remember any "rasslin match", but will mark out and claim they were watching live when Mick Foley got thrown off the cage at Hell in a Cell. Everyone will remember that match. Everyone will remember iths match. 

The numbers flat out say, that wrestling was at its mainstream peak when it was an Adult, Serious, Violent show. And if Tony Khan is bringing that back, then by all means good for Attitude Era wrestling fans. Because we been lacking that for about 15+ years. 

If Jim Cornette and his tiny niche of 'rasslin fans" don't like it, so be it. Bc there's a ton more of AE wrestling fans - that have LEFT because of the soft boring pc crap WWE has put out, than there are of "offended rasslin fans". 

Like I said, some people may hold Jim's opinion. Rasslin fans who hated the Attitude Era. But again, those people are nearly dead. Bc if you liked 70s-80s style wrestling, most likely you are 60+ years old. And your opinion doesn't matter when it comes to TV deals, money, and really the further life of the business


----------



## NathanMayberry

Its clear you have no idea what casuals want to see and you're projecting whatever you like unto them

What AEW is doing is nothing like the Attitude Era stuff you reference and Dynamite's current ratings proves that its not bringing in any new fans. The Attitude era had moments that have been immortalized in wrestling and charismatic wrestlers. AEW has matches with spots and wrestlers who think they are charismatic. 

There's nothing serious or believable about these lights out unsanctioned death matches or whatever the fuck they're called. These are supposed to be the epic conclusion to a long blood feud where just an ordinary match isn't enough not a quickly thrown together spot match with blading. And to top it all off, they immediately uploaded this Youtube just to make sure everyone knows that they shouldn't even bother giving a fuck


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Randy Lahey said:


> Same casuals, who made up 80% of the audience when wrestling was at its peak from 1998-2002, and have all quit watching since then. Same casuals who don't remember any "rasslin match", but will mark out and claim they were watching live when Mick Foley got thrown off the cage at Hell in a Cell. Everyone will remember that match. Everyone will remember iths match.
> 
> The numbers flat out say, that wrestling was at its mainstream peak when it was an Adult, Serious, Violent show. And if Tony Khan is bringing that back, then by all means good for Attitude Era wrestling fans. Because we been lacking that for about 15+ years.
> 
> If Jim Cornette and his tiny niche of 'rasslin fans" don't like it, so be it. Bc there's a ton more of AE wrestling fans - that have LEFT because of the soft boring pc crap WWE has put out, than there are of "offended rasslin fans".
> 
> Like I said, some people may hold Jim's opinion. Rasslin fans who hated the Attitude Era. But again, those people are nearly dead. Bc if you liked 70s-80s style wrestling, most likely you are 60+ years old. And your opinion doesn't matter when it comes to TV deals, money, and really the further life of the business


*I'm 31 and Russo is my favorite booker. What's your next excuse?*


----------



## Randy Lahey

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm 31 and Russo is my favorite booker. What's your next excuse?*


What are you even arguing about? You said you liked the match, and you apparently like the Attitude Era. I'm clearly not talking to you. 

I'm talking to every Jim Cornette type person that prefers 80s style silly kids show rasslin, who is offended at anything considered "edgy". That type of fan, doesn't matter anymore. And really, that's WWE's core dwindling audience at this point. The group of old people that prefer watered down "athletic contests" - as Cornette describes. That's not the audience AEW is targeting. And it's certainly not the future of wrestling, given that WWE loses 20-25% of their audience ever year. 

AEW wants the casuals BACK, who grew up in the Attitude Era, and have left because WWE went g rated and watered everything down. If you've seen what Tony Khan has done, just in the last 2-3 weeks, he's CLEARLY wanting to get back to that. This match. The Kenny promo on Kingston after the bomb botch. And I for one love it. And if the Cornette people hate it, good. Their opinions don't matter. What matters is getting the 18-35 demo that left WWE to watch UFC. You want to make wrestling popular again, you gotta get that group back. Young people wanting to watch something hardcore, edgy, cool, go to the limit. That's what UFC is. And if you want that group back, you're going to have to do stuff similar to what Britt-Rosa did


----------



## IronMan8

This thread almost has as many views as an Impact PPV lol


----------



## IronMan8

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm 31 and Russo is my favorite booker. What's your next excuse?*


Same!


----------



## Hitman1987

The main thing I’ve taken away from this weeks podcast was when they discussed the Pinnacle promo and said after months of MJF goofing around why should we care now?

And it’s true for me regarding the pinnacle, and the rest of the roster. I just don’t care about anybody anymore.

Omega is great but is being dragged down by the Bucks and this on/off friends/not friends story line. Does anybody really care if they are friends or not? I don’t. The collector gimmick will pay off if Kenny gets the IWGP heavyweight belt and there’s an open corridor between AEW and NJPW but that seems a pipe dream at this point as we haven’t seen anything since Kenta from NJPW.

The pinnacle lineup (minus spears) is great on paper but their coming together was not organic and they will be spending the first few months feuding with inner circle, who have been a joke for months, and proving that Spears is a worthy member. Again, who cares about either? They need belts quickly if they want to refer to themselves as the pinnacle.

Team Taz are teasing a break up before they’ve even acheived anything together. Hobbs has been non existent since joining. There are no stakes to feud over so again, who cares?

Mox/Eddie have a good dynamic but I don’t really want to see another 2 singles guys bulldozing through the tag division as hangman and Kenny did that last year and the tag titles have to go back to FTR soon so what can Mox/Eddie achieve as a tag team? Nothing really so I don’t care.

Cody is a natural heel who has been chosen (or chose himself) as the face of the company and is starting to get go away heat. I‘ve seen this before with Reigns so don’t care and I will never care about anybody in the nightmare family as it’s just nepotism.

Miro is a joke.

Hangman, their greatest chance at making a mega star, is at the bottom of the card with dark order.

Sting’s novelty has warn off. He can’t talk or wrestle proper matches and has been rolled out to the point where I don’t care if I ever see him again.

Matt Hardy offers nothing inside or outside of the ring, he is AEWs worst signing.

Christian Cage offers nothing in 2021. He may have a few good matches but he, like Matt Hardy, is the weaker half of a once brilliant tag team.

Archer has bottled it when it mattered for TNT and World title and if he loses to Darby he may as well retire. If they don’t book him as an unstoppable monster why should I think he’s one.

Darby has good matches, especially against people his size, but I just can’t visually accept him beating people like Cage or Archer. For me he is too small. Regardless of how fast he throws himself at Archer he would just bounce off. I cannot suspend my belief that much unfortunately.

Jurassic express could be good but they will never go anywhere if Stunt is with them and I will not care until they drop stunt.

Death triangle are good but they don’t even care enough to come out on dynamite together so why should I care about death triangle as a faction.

The tag division once again has nothing to do, and will probably be like this for some time, because the people holding the titles are once again wrapped up in some shitty elite/bullet club break up, and as said above, the tag belts also need to go to FTR for the pinnacle to work. Did the Bucks really need the titles for their Elite/Bullet club storyline? No, they could’ve dropped them to Luchas/PnP/JE to give an actual tag team outside of the elite and FTR some credibility.

On top of all that you got amateur production and booking.

There really is nothing to care about in AEW anymore.


----------



## IronMan8

Randy Lahey said:


> And if you want that group back, you're going to have to do stuff similar to what Britt-Rosa did


I disagree because most normal people don’t like to see women bleed.

For most normal people, it just doesn’t tap into human nature the right way.

Another weird psychology that would disconnect normal people was when they saw a woman talking about being awarded positive reviews for her match because of thumbtacks.

When Mick Foley did it (a Russo storyline) it was because the character was sinking into a deep state of instability, and this story was told in a way that connected with the normal audience. That character was one half of the highest rated segment in wrestling history.

If you think the answer to drawing casuals is women bleeding, gratuitous use of thumbtacks, and justifying women hardcore spots by saying it’ll earn better match reviews from Dave Meltzer... then I think maybe, just maybe, your perspective has been skewed from a seat inside the wrestling bubble.


----------



## IronMan8

Randy Lahey said:


> If Cornette was booking shows, they'd be drawing 500 people with what he thinks people want to see. Its insanity. He's really the only person in the entire wrestling media that is this out of touch.


Across his online platforms he drew 500,000 people this week.


----------



## thorn123

I don’t know how I fit in, I liked the cartoony hulkamania, loved the 83 weeks wcw and am now a fan of AEW


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Hitman1987 *MJF jumped in front of that with his promo though. He said he suffered through Jericho's comedy bullshit to get here with Pinnacle.

Can any New Japan lurkers confirm if something huge happened at their event last night? I saw the hashtag at like 3 am but fell asleep. @TD Stinger and anyone else who watches*


----------



## TD Stinger

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Hitman1987 *MJF jumped in front of that with his promo though. He said he suffered through Jericho's comedy bullshit to get here with Pinnacle.
> 
> Can any New Japan lurkers confirm if something huge happened at their event last night? I saw the hashtag at like 3 am but fell asleep. @TD Stinger and anyone else who watches*


I mean Ospreay won the New Japan Cup beating Shingo in the Finals.

But the main talking point is that Ospreay RKO’d his valet and real life girlfriend after the match.


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Did you even watch this year or last year's Rumble? Rhea and Bianca tossed those women with authority. You're acting like they're having shitty Divas battle royals from the past and that's just not true.*


I can’t watch those Rumbles. They’re awful. I’m not saying those women didn’t stand out. And I am all behind making Rhea Ripley and Bianca Belair stars. But I’m not going to start at the finish and work back to justify a thing.

I say this jauntily, by the way. I don’t mean to derail conversation or beat a dead horse. And I like you as a poster. I just don’t agree that this women’s movement is as progressive as it purports to be.

Look, it’s over with you and some people. And I definitely approve of women being used in more prominent positions. I’m very pro-feminist in my everyday life. But I think it appeals to the people that want it to appeal to them. I don’t think it’s going to make many new fans or change the minds of people who have made up their mind — either inside or outside wrestling.

And that’s the game. To change minds. It’s as simple as making people change their mind to spend their hard-earned on a ticket. I don’t think this does that.

Kudos to the talented women busting their hump. I just think booking could serve them all better.


----------



## Randy Lahey

IronMan8 said:


> When Mick Foley did it (a Russo storyline) it was because the character was sinking into a deep state of instability


Had nothing to do with that storyline. Had everything to do with everyone knowing that Mick Foley was Cactus Jack, and those were the types of matches he was known for forever. Mick Foley had built his own brand of being extreme, and that's what got him over, and that's why people popped. Mick Foley, being watered down version of himself in WWE, would have been terrible.

If professional wrestling wants to legitimately compete for the UFC crowd, then they need to be hardcore. Need to push things. Get back to being an adult themed show. Whether thats blood, high spots. sexual content, vulgar language, non pc storylines... do it all. 

Whether its men, women, if you can build up an intense enough storyline where guys/girls are going to kill each other, draw blood, to blow off a feud. That's again, perfect booking. Not lazy booking as Cornette argued, that's perfect booking. Perfect booking involves memorable matches. And again, everyone will remember Foley's best matches. Same here. UFC has basically forced professional wrestling to change, bc the UFC crowd (who many used to be wrestling fans) are used to seeing blood, violence, etc.. Watching fake ole rasslin ain't good enough today. Hasn't been good enough since the 1980s


----------



## Randy Lahey

If both of you are 31, then you both don't have much perspective on the Attitude Era or ECW or hardcore wrestling in general. You'd have been 5 years old when ECW was at its hottest. No concept of it, and it's not the same going back in archives and trying to relive it. I honestly feel bad for anyone under 30 that has had to grow up on the watered down boring garbage WWE has put out since AE ended. If that is your only perspective on wrestling, you have no idea what you missed out on.

The same energy today for a Conor MacGregor fight, was the exact same energy WWE used to have in the AE every monday night. And I think AEW knows the formula to get back to that, we'll see if they execute it.


----------



## Joe Gill

When it comes to booking and logical storylines Cornette is still damn near genius. He understands subtleties that many people dont notice. He would still make a great consultant for any wrestling promotion. Where Cornette is outdated is in booking the matches themselves. Its not just a bunch of indy nerds that want to see violent matches with ladders and chairs...these types of matches were very popular in the AE.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## BlueEyedDevil




----------



## famicommander

Jim has proven he's too toxic and emotional to work in a major wresting organization regardless of whether or not he'd (still) be good at it. WWE, Impact, ROH, MLW, and even the low-rent NWA will definitely never hire him again and AEW certainly won't hire him for the first time.


----------



## yeahright2

famicommander said:


> Jim has proven he's too toxic and emotional to work in a major wresting organization regardless of whether or not he'd (still) be good at it. WWE, Impact, ROH, MLW, and even the low-rent NWA will definitely never hire him again and *AEW certainly won't hire him for the first time.*


Once again just for good measure. AEW (Tony Khan) really wanted Jim, but he turned them down after the initial meeting BEFORE AEW was a thing because he didn´t want to have anything to do with the people who were going to run it -Specifically Omega and the Bucks.


----------



## Londonlaw

yeahright2 said:


> Once again just for good measure. AEW (Tony Khan) really wanted Jim, but he turned them down after the initial meeting BEFORE AEW was a thing because he didn´t want to have anything to do with the people who were going to run it -Specifically Omega and the Bucks.


This has always been the version out there. No-one in AEW has ever denied this has happened (as much as they would, given the fact the executives largely ignore him and the NDA Jim signed and almost broke 🤣).

Of course now, neither would touch the other with a 10 foot barge pole.


----------



## One Shed

Londonlaw said:


> This has always been the version out there. No-one in AEW has ever denied this has happened (as much as they would, given the fact the executives largely ignore him and the NDA Jim signed and almost broke 🤣).
> 
> Of course now, neither would touch the other with a 10 foot barge pole.


And that is where Vince will always have the advantage. Vince always was able to put personal feelings aside to do what would be good for business back in the day. Cornette said plenty of the same stuff about the WWF that he does about AEW and WWE now but Vince still brought him in.

Cornette coming in would draw huge heat from the AEW crowd and make a lot of money. He would just never want to be part of it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Randy Lahey said:


> If both of you are 31, then you both don't have much perspective on the Attitude Era or ECW or hardcore wrestling in general. You'd have been 5 years old when ECW was at its hottest. No concept of it, and it's not the same going back in archives and trying to relive it. I honestly feel bad for anyone under 30 that has had to grow up on the watered down boring garbage WWE has put out since AE ended. If that is your only perspective on wrestling, you have no idea what you missed out on.


*This is a ridiculous take. ECW wasn't even a part of the Attitude Era. The Attitude Era was 1997-2001. I remember everything I watched from the age of 7 to 12, and even watched it again as an adult on the WWE Network. It's still my favorite period of wrestling in 2021. To say we didn't understand the Attitude Era because you were proven wrong multiple times is an embarrassing way to debate and you should stop while you're behind.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> And that is where Vince will always have the advantage. Vince always was able to put personal feelings aside to do what would be good for business back in the day. Cornette said plenty of the same stuff about the WWF that he does about AEW and WWE now but Vince still brought him in.
> 
> Cornette coming in would draw huge heat from the AEW crowd and make a lot of money. He would just never want to be part of it.


*Vince literally paid Cornette to talk shit about his product on the air in 1998.*


----------



## Rex Rasslin

It's always fun listening Cornette destroying these shitters. Honestly Miro just quit wrestling and be a fulltime streamer you nerd. The truth is Vince made you a star! Look how far this guy has fallen from literally driving a tank into a packed stadium at WM to being an annoying twat on twitter getting triggered and destroyed by a 60 years old senior who dwells in his basement lmao


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Hitman1987 *MJF jumped in front of that with his promo though. He said he suffered through Jericho's comedy bullshit to get here with Pinnacle.
> 
> Can any New Japan lurkers confirm if something huge happened at their event last night? I saw the hashtag at like 3 am but fell asleep. @TD Stinger and anyone else who watches*


I’ll give MJF credit for doing as good a job as anybody in the business could for explaining things but it still doesn’t make sense and he should never have been in this position in the first place as MJF and Wardlow were higher up the card than the inner circle at the time he joined.

MJF hates the ‘Ha Ha comedy bullshit’ but he was the person who went out of his way to jump through hoops to join the inner circle who at the time were doing comedy bullshit (bubbly bunch, mimosa match, Hardy compound match, feuding with OC and best friends) and had no titles.

I just don’t see why MJF, who sees himself as the best in the business and only cares about himself and his individual progression, would beg to become part of a comedy stable (which he hates), that’s lower than him on the card, where he knew he would have to share the power and limelight. Why would he not just debut the pinnacle straight away and squash them as a rival faction to show they are the pinnacle of factions in AEW.

Then you have the singing/dancing segment which shit all over kayfabe which was MJF’s USP in an era of wrestlers who don’t give a shit about it.

As I said, the stable on paper is great (minus spears because of his Horrific booking) but once again, like most things in AEW, it has been booked/executed/produced poorly.

AEW’s quality has dropped considerably over the past 6-12 months or so. I’ve gone from watching all of BTE, Dark and dynamite every week, and purchasing every PPV to not watching BTE or dark, not purchasing PPVs and struggling to get through dynamite without fast forwarding matches and I, like Cornette, am angry and sad because I’m a wrestling fan and I don’t think there will ever be another chance like this for wrestling to become mainstream again and I think after the Christian overhype and Explosion fiasco that they’ve blown it.


----------



## Randy Lahey

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This is a ridiculous take. ECW wasn't even a part of the Attitude Era. The Attitude Era was 1997-2001. I remember everything I watched from the age of 7 to 12*


Wrong and wrong. The stuff ECW was doing lead to the AE. It was their edginess, the intensity of their crowd, that was hot before it caught on with WWE for AE. ECW was basically Nirvana before they got famous. Nirvana hitting mainstream was WWE taking elements of ECW and creating the AE. Not to mention Nitro doing lot of great stuff with NWO. 

Whatever you think you remember when you were 7 years old, you still don't have the same perspective as someone that watched that entire era when they were 15-30. Those people became accustomed to what they considered to be "awesome wrestling". And when WWE stoppped doing things that were awesome (like hardcore matches, adult storylines, etc), those people tuned out and have never came back.

Cornette's 80s style rasslin ain't bringing them back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Randy Lahey said:


> Wrong and wrong. The stuff ECW was doing lead to the AE. It was their edginess, the intensity of their crowd, that was hot before it caught on with WWE for AE. ECW was basically Nirvana before they got famous. Nirvana hitting mainstream was WWE taking elements of ECW and creating the AE. Not to mention Nitro doing lot of great stuff with NWO.
> 
> Whatever you think you remember when you were 7 years old, you still don't have the same perspective as someone that watched that entire era when they were 15-30. Those people became accustomed to what they considered to be "awesome wrestling". And when WWE stoppped doing things that were awesome (like hardcore matches, adult storylines, etc), those people tuned out and have never came back.
> 
> Cornette's 80s style rasslin ain't bringing them back


*ECW leading to the Attitude Era doesn't equate to the Attitude Era. It wasn't a necessity to watch ECW to appreciate the Attitude Era. Like I said, I watched it as a kid and adult and understood everything I was watching, so you're not making any points whatsoever.*


----------



## The Wood

Randy Lahey said:


> Cornette must be getting paid by Vince to shit all over AEW. Basically, everything that casuals want to see in wrestling (sick bumps, blood, outrageous storylines - alot of the things that made the Attitude Era the most popular era ever in wrestling), he hates. I've never seen a more out of touch "insider" of wrestling.
> 
> If Cornette was booking shows, they'd be drawing 500 people with what he thinks people want to see. Its insanity. He's really the only person in the entire wrestling media that is this out of touch.


Yes, that is why AEW is watched by 2 million people live on TNT every week. Oh...

Yes, Cornette hates blood. (Insert video of him talking about how it’s insane to have Cage Matches without it here) (Insert video of his promo on Paul Heyman and the Original Midnight Express here)

Yes, Cornette hates sick bumps. (Insert him taking the bump off the scaffold here)

Yes, Cornette hates outrageous storylines. (Insert Cornette talking about Undertaker/Kane here) (Insert Cornette’s pitch for Kevin Owens/Ricochet here)

Honestly, a lot of the criticisms lobbed at Cornette are just flat-out wrong.


----------



## Hephaesteus

So jim made it to the thumbtacks but didnt finish it. Though lol @ britt asking for 5 stars from meltz and not getting it-

Someone really needs to tell jim theres a difference in women hitting each other and the way men do it. Clearly a difference in the impact of the moves.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

*Tee-Heeeeeeeee!!!





*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil




----------



## IronMan8

Randy Lahey said:


> Had nothing to do with that storyline. Had everything to do with everyone knowing that Mick Foley was Cactus Jack, and those were the types of matches he was known for forever. Mick Foley had built his own brand of being extreme, and that's what got him over, and that's why people popped. Mick Foley, being watered down version of himself in WWE, would have been terrible.


Wrong, it had everything to do with the storyline, you just don’t understand it because you’re looking through the lens of a hardcore fan. Go back and watch Mick Foley’s storylines at that time.

Mankind vs The Undertaker was not sold to the casual audience on the basis of Cactus Jack’s former hardcore career.

The casual audience was not expected to know anything at all about what Mick Foley was formerly “known for” among hardcore wrestling fans like you.

That’s the beauty of how the Attitude Era was written - the self-contained storylines were crafted for casual watchers to understand regardless of what they thought about wrestling.

AEW is the polar in this area. A majority of the stories can’t make sense without the prerequisite knowledge found in various sources outside Dynamite. You can’t deny this.


----------



## qntntgood

The Wood said:


> Yes, that is why AEW is watched by 2 million people live on TNT every week. Oh...
> 
> Yes, Cornette hates blood. (Insert video of him talking about how it’s insane to have Cage Matches without it here) (Insert video of his promo on Paul Heyman and the Original Midnight Express here)
> 
> Yes, Cornette hates sick bumps. (Insert him taking the bump off the scaffold here)
> 
> Yes, Cornette hates outrageous storylines. (Insert Cornette talking about Undertaker/Kane here) (Insert Cornette’s pitch for Kevin Owens/Ricochet here)
> 
> Honestly, a lot of the criticisms lobbed at Cornette are just flat-out wrong.


Didn't jack Evans kind of prove cornette's point,by doing a stupid spot that injured someone this past week.


----------



## IronMan8

DaveRA said:


> I don’t know how I fit in, I liked the cartoony hulkamania, loved the 83 weeks wcw and am now a fan of AEW


But everybody needs to fit in a box!


----------



## Schwartzxz

Randy Lahey said:


> Cornette must be getting paid by Vince to shit all over AEW. Basically, everything that casuals want to see in wrestling


this forum is either full of trolls or hardcore fans are way out of touch these days. maybe both.


----------



## .christopher.

AEW fans really have the stupidest excuses for Jim's legitimate criticisms of AEW.


----------



## VIP86

what is the funniest thing about Jim Cornette's Reviews ?
the fanboys afterwards trying so desperately to act like they know how pro wrestling should be presented better than him
it's like a homeless person trying to give Jeff Bezos tips on how to make money   

and people actually trying to say that The Attitude Era was the pinnacle of pro wrestling !?
85% of The Attitude Era was Overrated Garbage
nostalgia blinds people to the trash that existed
you can count the good things in The Attitude Era on two hands


----------



## Blade Runner

Interesting to note:


A listener of Jim Ross's podcast this week asked JR how much importance the AEW puts on Jim Cornette's criticisms, and JR said that it was never once brought up in any conversation he's ever had while working there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

KYRA BATARA said:


> Interesting to note:
> 
> 
> A listener of Jim Ross's podcast this week asked JR how much importance the AEW puts on Jim Cornette's criticisms, and JR said that it was never once brought up in any conversation he's ever had while working there.


*Do you talk shit about people to your mutual friend? It's just not normal when you know the person you dislike is friends with your friend. Based on Twitter outbursts alone, we know what Cornette says gets under their skin.*


----------



## The Wood

It’s very obvious that people listen...and that they care. Hell, we know wrestlers who value Cornette’s opinions in a good light.

If they’re not listening, they should be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> It’s very obvious that people listen...and that they care. Hell, we know wrestlers who value Cornette’s opinions in a good light.
> 
> If they’re not listening, they should be.


*MJF just praised Cornette last week and CLEARLY uses his criticism to try to improve his segments. Every time Cornette rants about something that doesn't make sense, MJF addresses it directly. The most recent instances are the logic gaps in the Sammy Guevara segment with the phone camera, and Jericho's comedy bullshit.*


----------



## Blade Runner

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Do you talk shit about people to your mutual friend? It's just not normal when you know the person you dislike is friends with your friend. Based on Twitter outbursts alone, we know what Cornette says gets under their skin.*


It's obvious that _someone_ in AEW cares, otherwise they wouldn't add the Jim Cornette prop in the Stadium Stampede match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## BlueEyedDevil

You guys in this thread are terrific. I can't show enough appreciation. Great contributions from many. Thanks especially to BOSS of Bel Air for getting everything started. The Jim Cornette AEW thread has been the best AEW thread. Tony can't beat Jim but Jim don't wanna join him.


----------



## validreasoning

Randy Lahey said:


> Had nothing to do with that storyline. Had everything to do with everyone knowing that Mick Foley was Cactus Jack, and those were the types of matches he was known for forever. Mick Foley had built his own brand of being extreme, and that's what got him over, and that's why people popped. Mick Foley, being watered down version of himself in WWE, would have been terrible.
> 
> If professional wrestling wants to legitimately compete for the UFC crowd, then they need to be hardcore. Need to push things. Get back to being an adult themed show. Whether thats blood, high spots. sexual content, vulgar language, non pc storylines... do it all.
> 
> Whether its men, women, if you can build up an intense enough storyline where guys/girls are going to kill each other, draw blood, to blow off a feud. That's again, perfect booking. Not lazy booking as Cornette argued, that's perfect booking. Perfect booking involves memorable matches. And again, everyone will remember Foley's best matches. Same here. UFC has basically forced professional wrestling to change, bc the UFC crowd (who many used to be wrestling fans) are used to seeing blood, violence, etc.. Watching fake ole rasslin ain't good enough today. Hasn't been good enough since the 1980s


UFC crowd? But UFC only gets big audiences when someone they consider a "star" is fighting and is promoted out the ass. UFC only gets 500-800k for their normal tv fights on a par with NXT!

I disagree with second part. If hardcore stuff worked anymore then why did 2002-04 WWE lose so much business. Why did TNA not grow, why did LU fail? Those promotions had all those things yet "casual" audience wasn't interested.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Klitschko

VIP86 said:


> what is the funniest thing about Jim Cornette's Reviews ?
> the fanboys afterwards trying so desperately to act like they know how pro wrestling should be presented better than him
> it's like a homeless person trying to give Jeff Bezos tips on how to make money
> 
> and people actually trying to say that The Attitude Era was the pinnacle of pro wrestling !?
> 85% of The Attitude Era was Overrated Garbage
> nostalgia blinds people to the trash that existed
> you can count the good things in The Attitude Era on two hands


Well with this way of thinking I guess none of us here should ever doubt Vince McMahon because he obviously knows more then us. We also should never say a match sucked because we are not trained pro wrestlers. Because you know, it would be like a homeless person trying to give Jeff Bezos tips on how to make money.


----------



## qntntgood

Jim Ross kind of confirms, the cornette rule in aew as dances around the question of Jim cornette.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

Drive-thru is out:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Alexa video is a good listen for anyone who came to this thread and deluded themselves into thinking Cornette loves WWE. He will now never watch an Orton match again and said it was worse than the tooth and nail match.*


----------



## The Wood

Yeah, people need to get off this idea that Cornette is unfair to AEW, or he’s some kind of hypocrite.


----------



## The Wood

Holy shit, hearing Cornette call him “Marvellous” Mark Miro this week was like the most subtle and most brutal diss I’ve heard Cornette ever dish out.

I’ve heard the Marc Mero comparisons before, but his name actually being “Miro” and his misuse of the word “mark” make this so juicy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, hearing Cornette call him “Marvellous” Mark Miro this week was like the most subtle and most brutal diss I’ve heard Cornette ever dish out.
> 
> I’ve heard the Marc Mero comparisons before, but his name actually being “Miro” and his misuse of the word “mark” make this so juicy.


But there´s no Brock Lesnar to steal his hot wife. If Lashley did it, the comparison would be complete LOL


----------



## One Shed

An example of a Cornette cameo:


----------



## The Wood

Can anyone lend any clarification to that Dave Meltzer tweet that Brian Last and Cornette were discussing the authenticity of? Where he said anyone who criticises Kevin Kelly should die? Holy shit.


----------



## Shock Street

The Wood said:


> Can anyone lend any clarification to that Dave Meltzer tweet that Brian Last and Cornette were discussing the authenticity of? Where he said anyone who criticises Kevin Kelly should die? Holy shit.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/m9i23v

These people are all responding like it was real, and it says "tweet deleted" now, so there WAS a tweet at the top of that post. I'm gonna say yeah, he posted that.


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> Can anyone lend any clarification to that Dave Meltzer tweet that Brian Last and Cornette were discussing the authenticity of? Where he said anyone who criticises Kevin Kelly should die? Holy shit.


Remind me again when they talked about that?


----------



## .christopher.

Anyone else dislike their new schedule? It feels like you have to wait ages for Jim to tear apart the outlaw mudshow that is AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> Anyone else dislike their new schedule? It feels like you have to wait ages for Jim to tear apart the outlaw mudshow that is AEW.


*I like it because it gives me something to watch from Saturday to Wednesday.*


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> Anyone else dislike their new schedule? It feels like you have to wait ages for Jim to tear apart the outlaw mudshow that is AEW.


I hate it because I almost never have time to listen on Saturday so I have to wait until Sunday night or Monday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I hate it because I almost never have time to listen on Saturday so I have to wait until Sunday night or Monday.


*Look on the bright side. Waiting til Sunday night means you get to binge more videos! 😃*


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> Remind me again when they talked about that?


Towards the end, maybe the third to last question. Brian was hesitant to talk about it, because he couldn’t believe it, but people seem to think it’s real.

The photo Shock Street shared is the one. Meltzer wishing death upon anyone who criticises Kevin Kelly, lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

Shock Street said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/m9i23v
> 
> These people are all responding like it was real, and it says "tweet deleted" now, so there WAS a tweet at the top of that post. I'm gonna say yeah, he posted that.


I saw the tweet, it was real. I think he also made a tweet relating his star ratings to the Richter scale in reference to the earthquake that took place while a NJPW show was on.

Dave's "give a damn" is busted at this point.


----------



## The Wood

TD Stinger said:


> I saw the tweet, it was real. I think he also made a tweet relating his star ratings to the Richter scale in reference to the earthquake that took place while a NJPW show was on.
> 
> Dave's "give a damn" is busted at this point.


The Richter scale one is something I could forgive if he were honestly just ignorant to a natural disaster going on. He’s used the RS analogy to describe star ratings before (which is bullshit, but that’s his wonky business).

The “please die” tweet? Yeesh. Edgy Dave is not a good look. You’re 60-something, man. Stop acting like a young POS to fit in.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> The Richter scale one is something I could forgive if he were honestly just ignorant to a natural disaster going on. He’s used the RS analogy to describe star ratings before (which is bullshit, but that’s his wonky business).
> 
> The “please die” tweet? Yeesh. Edgy Dave is not a good look. You’re 60-something, man. Stop acting like a young POS to fit in.


Dave does not seem to understand how logarithmic scales work vs linear scales. As soon as he compared his scale to Richter, I was done.


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> Towards the end, maybe the third to last question. Brian was hesitant to talk about it, because he couldn’t believe it, but people seem to think it’s real.
> 
> The photo Shock Street shared is the one. Meltzer wishing death upon anyone who criticises Kevin Kelly, lol.


Damn, can´t find the clip ;( Oh well. We know Uncle Dave has lost it.


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> Damn, can´t find the clip ;( Oh well. We know Uncle Dave has lost it.


It’s in the whole podcast if you just get it off anywhere you can listen to podcasts. I would be bothered to find the time stamp for you, but I’m really lazy, haha. I think it was about with 40 minutes of the podcast to go or something.


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> It’s in the whole podcast if you just get it off anywhere you can listen to podcasts. I would be bothered to find the time stamp for you, but I’m really lazy, haha. I think it was about with 40 minutes of the podcast to go or something.


It´s not really that important


----------



## qntntgood

The Wood said:


> Can anyone lend any clarification to that Dave Meltzer tweet that Brian Last and Cornette were discussing the authenticity of? Where he said anyone who criticises Kevin Kelly should die? Holy shit.


I'm sure meltzer has already deleted it,that's pretty much his style.it would not be the first time he has said something stupid on Twitter,or blocked people for questioning him.


----------



## yeahright2

yeahright2 said:


> It´s not really that important


Found it  That remark about the last 40 minutes was almost exact.
They´re being nice to Uncle Dave here.. Almost laughing it off.

But there´s no doubt the tweet was there.. Someone referenced it in a tweet to Meltzer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374773570644160512


----------



## NathanMayberry

I wonder if the folks calling Cornette a WWE shill who only shits on AEW are going to listen to his review of Fastlane...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NathanMayberry said:


> I wonder if the folks calling Cornette a WWE shill who only shits on AEW are going to listen to his review of Fastlane...


*We won't see them for another month until they think this blew over, then they'll be back at it again.*


----------



## Klitschko

NathanMayberry said:


> I wonder if the folks calling Cornette a WWE shill who only shits on AEW are going to listen to his review of Fastlane...


Where can I find his review of Fastlane? I thought it was a decent non offensive little show clearly used to build Wrestlemania.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> Where can I find his review of Fastlane? I thought it was a decent non offensive little show clearly used to build Wrestlemania.


*
On the previous page.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## La Parka

Has meltzer always been this insane?


----------



## yeahright2

La Parka said:


> Has meltzer always been this insane?


He was somewhat normal years ago, and JC actually spoke nice about him as a journalist and historian.
But somewhere along the lines he lost his marbles and is now a complete and utter fool who doesn´t have any actual sources in WWE, so he speculates on the obvious and present it as "backstage news". His cutoff from inside stories has turned him against WWE, so he´ll now gladly report anything that makes them look bad.

In my opinion he completely lost it after he so obviously sided with AEW and Kenny/Bucks, and has dug himself into a hole he can´t get out of again, that´s why he´s so aggressive now.


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> He was somewhat normal years ago, and JC actually spoke nice about him as a journalist and historian.
> But somewhere along the lines he lost his marbles and is now a complete and utter fool who doesn´t have any actual sources in WWE, so he speculates on the obvious and present it as "backstage news". His cutoff from inside stories has turned him against WWE, so he´ll now gladly report anything that makes them look bad.
> 
> In my opinion he completely lost it after he so obviously sided with AEW and Kenny/Bucks, and has dug himself into a hole he can´t get out of again, that´s why he´s so aggressive now.


I think that’s basically it. He was included in a local circle and it’s made him feel a part of the business, proper, and as people age and vanity kicks in, he’s started acting like one of the kids.

I don’t think it’s a coincidence that Joey Janela wished death upon people, then Kip Sabian wished death upon Cornette, then Meltzer said this. It’s like a kid going to school and getting a potty mouth.

I’ve also been swayed by the self-medication theory people have thrown out. The guy sounds a lot “flatter” than he used to, and if he’s depressed, he might be using some strange shit to try and balance his mood and it’s throwing him way off. Purely speculative, but I heard the point saliently made.

I do think his sources in WWE have dried up. And who can blame them? Meltzer fucking stink-eyes their work while uplifting the work of a much more amateur promotion. Besides his old reputation of being nice, I don’t know why you’d help that guy bury you.


----------



## .christopher.

La Parka said:


> Has meltzer always been this insane?


He actually enjoyed, and defended, Joey Ryan's shitty gimmick years ago. Safe to say he's always been stupid.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Its funny that all of Cornettes bans have females involved at some point. Not like Cassidy or Omega or any of them have also done dumb shit that would justify their banning in accordance with Jim's rules. Sure thats just a coincidence


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> He actually enjoyed, and defended, Joey Ryan's shitty gimmick years ago. Safe to say he's always been stupid.


I still point that out (and him defending the invisible hand grenade) to anyone who takes him seriously. He defended it because "that is what the local crowd wanted to see" but then shit all over Hogan vs Andre even though a ton more people wanted to see that.


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> I still point that out (and him defending the invisible hand grenade) to anyone who takes him seriously. He defended it because "that is what the local crowd wanted to see" but then shit all over Hogan vs Andre even though a ton more people wanted to see that.


If people still take him seriously then you're just wasting your time, mate. Your Hogan/Andre point shows just what a hypocritical buffoon he is.


----------



## Impermanence

VIP86 said:


> and people actually trying to say that The Attitude Era was the pinnacle of pro wrestling !?
> 85% of The Attitude Era was Overrated Garbage
> nostalgia blinds people to the trash that existed
> you can count the good things in The Attitude Era on two hands


Hard to argue with that. Raw in 1997 was probably the best year along with the year 2000 of the Attitude Era and that's owing to better quality of matches and edginess balanced with good wrestling and great feuds. Shawn vs Bret, Shawn vs Taker, Taker vs Bret, Austin vs Owen, Austin vs Bret...and throw in Mick Foley, Vader, Goldust, Triple H and rookie Rock.. 

But 1998 the quality starts to dwindle.. Especially the quality of matches on Raw. They had a few good feuds and matches but 60% of Raw and PPVs is downright unwatchable. It only gets worse in 1999..its 85% garbage. 

I say 2000-July 2001 was the best period of the attitude era and it has NOTHING to do Vince and everything to do With stars aligning for him.. In the form of Jericho, Benoit, Guerrero, Dudleys and the debut of Kurt Angle. Even the Rock and Austin had their best matches and work during this 18 month stretch.. because of guys like Kurt Angle and Chris Benoit. 

But if you consider 1998 and 1999 , Raw is pretty garbage because most matches are under 4 minutes long and/or end in DQ, interference.. And most of the storylines were nonsensical garbage.


----------



## The Wood

Hephaesteus said:


> Its funny that all of Cornettes bans have females involved at some point. Not like Cassidy or Omega or any of them have also done dumb shit that would justify their banning in accordance with Jim's rules. Sure thats just a coincidence


And I’m sure it’s just a coincidence his favourite match from WrestleMania last year was Charlotte vs. Rhea and his favourite worker in AEW is Serena Deeb.

You’re reaching hard, dude.


----------



## Hitman1987

qntntgood said:


>


Does anybody have any more info regarding the email exchanges between Kenny and Cody that Brian “No NDA” Last alludes to in this clip?


----------



## IronMan8

The Wood said:


> I think that’s basically it. He was included in a local circle and it’s made him feel a part of the business, proper, and as people age and vanity kicks in, he’s started acting like one of the kids.
> 
> I don’t think it’s a coincidence that Joey Janela wished death upon people, then Kip Sabian wished death upon Cornette, then Meltzer said this. It’s like a kid going to school and getting a potty mouth.
> 
> I’ve also been swayed by the self-medication theory people have thrown out. The guy sounds a lot “flatter” than he used to, and if he’s depressed, he might be using some strange shit to try and balance his mood and it’s throwing him way off. Purely speculative, but I heard the point saliently made.
> 
> I do think his sources in WWE have dried up. And who can blame them? Meltzer fucking stink-eyes their work while uplifting the work of a much more amateur promotion. Besides his old reputation of being nice, I don’t know why you’d help that guy bury you.


Was Meltzer ever normal? I was listening to a description of him from the early 90’s on “Podcast on a Pole” where Russo is describing the same exact Meltzer that we see today.

Highly recommend giving the first couple of episodes a listen btw, it starts a little slow but well worth it if you’re interested in insider stories from 90’s wrestling


----------



## The Wood

I might give that a listen. It’s not pro-Russo propaganda, is it?


----------



## IronMan8

The Wood said:


> I might give that a listen. It’s not pro-Russo propaganda, is it?


I really don’t think so. The hosts play back old promos and question him about them, e.g. Bret’s promos from Raw in the 2 weeks after WM 13 vs Austin, where he’s turning on the American audience.

AEW is joked about at the start of a couple of episodes, but it’s mostly about the past.

Jim Cornette is covered in the Episode 5 that dropped this week, and I think the drive-thru gets a mention.


----------



## VIP86

Klitschko said:


> Well with this way of thinking I guess none of us here should ever doubt Vince McMahon because he obviously knows more then us. We also should never say a match sucked because we are not trained pro wrestlers. Because you know, it would be like a homeless person trying to give Jeff Bezos tips on how to make money.


and does that change the fact that Jim Cornette and other wrestling legends probably forgot about wrestling more than any fanboy will ever know in their life time ?
what words do you think i would believe
the words of a fanboy with the only experience in wrestling is watching it on TV ?
or the words of wrestling legends who actually helped build the business ?

if a wrestling legend said what AEW and WWE are doing today sucks donkey balls
then IT DOES suck donkey balls, and no fanboy gonna change that


----------



## The Wood

IronMan8 said:


> I really don’t think so. The hosts play back old promos and question him about them, e.g. Bret’s promos from Raw in the 2 weeks after WM 13 vs Austin, where he’s turning on the American audience.
> 
> AEW is joked about at the start of a couple of episodes, but it’s mostly about the past.
> 
> Jim Cornette is covered in the Episode 5 that dropped this week, and I think the drive-thru gets a mention.


Thanks for the rundown. It sounds like a good concept, but Russo does have a notoriously bad memory/will change the narrative around events to suit himself. Fair play if you enjoy it though! Really don’t want to turn this into a Cornette vs. Russo war. I find it interesting that the two find common ground on the subject of AEW.


----------



## Klitschko

VIP86 said:


> and does that change the fact that Jim Cornette and other wrestling legends probably forgot about wrestling more than any fanboy will ever know in their life time ?
> what words do you think i would believe
> the words of a fanboy with the only experience in wrestling is watching it on TV ?
> or the words of wrestling legends who actually helped build the business ?
> 
> if a wrestling legend said what AEW and WWE are doing today sucks donkey balls
> then IT DOES suck donkey balls, and no fanboy gonna change that


Or you can just use your brain to decide what you like and don't like. Instead of waiting for someone else to tell you what's good and what isn't.


----------



## The Wood

Most people listen to Cornette because he reflects their views, not because he dictates them. It’s kind of weird that people accuse Cornette fans of not being free-thinkers. He seems to attract, in general, a very intelligent and thoughtful fan-base.


----------



## VIP86

Klitschko said:


> Or you can just use your brain to decide what you like and don't like. Instead of waiting for someone else to tell you what's good and what isn't.


do you teach yourself at school ?
or there is a teacher with the knowledge to do so ?


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> Most people listen to Cornette because he reflects their views, not because he dictates them. It’s kind of weird that people accuse Cornette fans of not being free-thinkers. He seems to attract, in general, a very intelligent and thoughtful fan-base.


Nah brother. I'm not a Cornette fan, but most of you guys that are come off as really smart people. Only one who comes off like he has no thoughts of his own and just waits for someone to tell him what's good or isn't is VIP86 with what he said. So if Cornette says the show sucked or is good he thinks that instantly means it sucked or was good and if you disagree then you are just some fanboy LULZ. So if Cornette hates Mcintyre/Sheamus from Fastlane, and I disagree because I liked it then that apparently makes me a stupid fanboy because Cornette has so much more experience in the wrestling business? Just doesn't make sense what he was saying previously.


----------



## VIP86

Klitschko said:


> Nah brother. I'm not a Cornette fan, but most of you guys that are come off as really smart people. Only one who comes off like he has no thoughts of his own and just waits for someone to tell him what's good or isn't is VIP86 with what he said. So if Cornette says the show sucked or is good he thinks that instantly means it sucked or was good and if you disagree then you are just some fanboy LULZ. So if Cornette hates Mcintyre/Sheamus from Fastlane, and I disagree because I liked it then that apparently makes me a stupid fanboy because Cornette has so much more experience in the wrestling business? Just doesn't make sense what he was saying previously.


just because you personally don't get it, doesn't mean it's not true
i value the opinion of the people who actually did something for the business
it's called respect
something that fanboys lack for the people who built the business


----------



## qntntgood

Hitman1987 said:


> Does anybody have any more info regarding the email exchanges between Kenny and Cody that Brian “No NDA” Last alludes to in this clip?


Dave meltzer has been covering up a lot thing in terms of aew,remember the jericho cruse.and there were stories coming out about evp's fighting, over the creative process of aew.cody wanted a more sports based product, kenny omega and the bucks wanted to go in different direction.and you can guess which side, won that argument.


----------



## VIP86

qntntgood said:


> Dave meltzer has been covering up a lot thing in terms of aew,remember the jericho cruse.and there were stories coming out about evp's fighting, over the creative process of aew.cody wanted a more sports based product, kenny omega and the bucks wanted to go in different direction.and you can guess which side, won that argument.


things like these make me remember @RapShepard words when he said, with time all the drama will come to surface in AEW


----------



## qntntgood

VIP86 said:


> things like these make me remember @RapShepard words when he said, with time all the drama will come to surface in AEW


The only thing Cody seem to have control over, is his storylines and matches.


----------



## RapShepard

VIP86 said:


> things like these make me remember @RapShepard words when he said, with time all the drama will come to surface in AEW


It has to all come to light sooner or later. At the end of the day it's business and the wrestling business at that. They may sell their super die hards on it's such a family setting and they won't be like everybody else, but anybody who's ever worked at a job knows they all have their inner turmoil. Sure some jobs are better than others in how co-workers get along, but there's no job that's a Utopia of peace. At least not a job that has more than a handful of employees.


----------



## The Wood

I like you both as posters, VIP and Klitscko, so I just want to say that I think you are both right in certain ways. I think a lot of modern philosophy when it comes to wrestling is completely self-serving and destructive to overall productivity. But yes, people should think for themselves. It just so happens that Corny is right most of the time, haha.

I’m intrigued as to the emails between Kenny and Cody too. I’m willing to bet they do beg to differ as to how AEW, overall, should be presented.

Man, the shoot interviews are going to be interesting...

Also, fuck Meltzer for not reporting this.


----------



## Klitschko

No offense meant to you @VIP86. 

Anyways, yea fuck Meltzer. Such an annoying sack of shit. So I'm getting into a couple of Cornette reviews and I find that I do agree with a lot of stuff. Does he review Smackdown at all? They had another great show tonight.


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> No offense meant to you @VIP86.
> 
> Anyways, yea fuck Meltzer. Such an annoying sack of shit. So I'm getting into a couple of Cornette reviews and I find that I do agree with a lot of stuff. Does he review Smackdown at all? They had another great show tonight.


He tried to review SmackDown a couple times last year but had to stop before he had a stroke. He does usually review the WWE PPVs though but cannot watch the weekly shows. If there is a specific segment that gets attention for good or bad reasons he might review just that.


----------



## VIP86

The Wood said:


> I like you both as posters, VIP and Klitscko, so I just want to say that I think you are both right in certain ways. I think a lot of modern philosophy when it comes to wrestling is completely self-serving and destructive to overall productivity. But yes, people should think for themselves. It just so happens that Corny is right most of the time, haha.


i have a general rule in life
when the people who come before you and have actual experience and knowledge about something start talking
you must shut up and listen, and hopefully you'll learn something

when JR or Cornette or someone else with experience and historical knowledge about the business say this is not how pro wrestling is supposed to look like

then, this is not how pro wrestling is supposed to look like


----------



## VIP86

Klitschko said:


> No offense meant to you @VIP86.


i didn't take offence
this is a forum, it's normal to have different opinions


----------



## The Wood

Klitschko said:


> No offense meant to you @VIP86.
> 
> Anyways, yea fuck Meltzer. Such an annoying sack of shit. So I'm getting into a couple of Cornette reviews and I find that I do agree with a lot of stuff. Does he review Smackdown at all? They had another great show tonight.


They’ve hinted that they’ve heard it’s good, or at least better for WWE, but have been hesitant to commit. It’s got a better chance than Raw though.


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> They’ve hinted that they’ve heard it’s good, or at least better for WWE, but have been hesitant to commit. It’s got a better chance than Raw though.


Yea I really think he would like this Reigns/ Edge/DB story and how they advanced it tonight through the night. It would be interesting to hear his opinion for sure.


----------



## VIP86

Klitschko said:


> Yea I really think he would like this Reigns/ Edge/DB story and how they advanced it tonight through the night. It would be interesting to hear his opinion for sure.


i can't get myself to watch WWE
but i keep hearing that Roman Reigns now is doing some good things
is it true?
did they finally found a way to make Roman Reigns likable ?


----------



## Klitschko

VIP86 said:


> i can't get myself to watch WWE
> but i keep hearing that Roman Reigns now is doing some good things
> is it true?
> did they finally found a way to make Roman Reigns likable ?


Glad you asked. So first of all. RAW is still unwatchable trash. Smackdown has gotten really solid. Roman returned as a heel in July of last year and he has been on fire. MOTN after MOTN on ppvs. Had a great feud with Jey Uso, a solid feud with Kevin Owens, and is now in this triangle feud with Edge and Daniel Bryan. What I would recommend though is to just go to WWE's you tube channel. You will be able to see all of the segments from those 3 from tonight. I dont think you would be very disappointed honestly.


----------



## The Wood

Klitschko said:


> Yea I really think he would like this Reigns/ Edge/DB story and how they advanced it tonight through the night. It would be interesting to hear his opinion for sure.


Cornette does not generally like Triple Threats (although he innovated the concept), as a rule, but there’s a reason for all this happening. Both in terms of the feud(s) and getting the most out of the performers (Edge turning heel). I think he would be able to nitpick it but enjoy it.

I just watched the SmackDown highlights. Holy shit: Every segment served a purpose. I’m not sold on Bianca Belair and Sasha Banks yet (they’re both just terrible actors). But everything else makes sense and is walking towards something obvious for Mania. It reminds me of the good old days.

Got to give a special nod to Owens and Zayn and the story there. Genuinely intrigued to see Zayn’s “premier” featuring Logan Paul. That might actually get them a bit of attention. My bet is Kevin Owens switches the tapes and Logan Paul knocks Zayn loopy and Owens hits him with a Stunner.

My only gripe with WrestleMania this year is that I’d much rather Miz & Morrison vs. Bad Bunny & Priest, but whatever. Priest is probably going to help Bad Bunny win then clean the heels up in Handicap Matches.


----------



## VIP86

Klitschko said:


> Glad you asked. So first of all. RAW is still unwatchable trash. Smackdown has gotten really solid. Roman returned as a heel in July of last year and he has been on fire. MOTN after MOTN on ppvs. Had a great feud with Jey Uso, a solid feud with Kevin Owens, and is now in this triangle feud with Edge and Daniel Bryan. What I would recommend though is to just go to WWE's you tube channel. You will be able to see all of the segments from those 3 from tonight. I dont think you would be very disappointed honestly.


well, i just finished watching the 4 videos with Roman Reigns, Edge and Daniel Bryan from this SmackDown.

i would be lying if i said they weren't very good (9.5/10)

the only thing i didn't like is the weak forearm punches from Roman Reigns to Daniel Bryan

who would've thought that the day would come when Roman Reigns can actually talk and sounds believable
Paul Heyman is.....well, he's Paul Heyman
Daniel Bryan was as good as the last time i saw him
so does Edge
ps: Edge's chair shots are 10/10

in General they were top quality match building segments


----------



## The Wood

VIP86 said:


> well, i just finished watching the 4 videos with Roman Reigns, Edge and Daniel Bryan from this SmackDown.
> 
> i would be lying if i said they weren't very good (9.5/10)
> 
> the only thing i didn't like is the weak forearm punches from Roman Reigns to Daniel Bryan
> 
> who would've thought that the day would come when Roman Reigns can actually talk and sounds believable
> Paul Heyman is.....well, he's Paul Heyman
> Daniel Bryan was as good as the last time i saw him
> so does Edge
> ps: Edge's chair shots are 10/10
> 
> in General they were top quality match building segments


The one thing that set off my wrestling bells, and I may have missed how Edge took advantage, was that he stood tall in the opening segment. I think this would have been a good time to introduce the officials and have them pull apart Edge and Bryan on pretty equal ground. Then you could have done Edge beating them up later in the show.

My other nitpick is that Seth Rollins’ entrance says he’s engaged to Becky Lynch. Why would you want people to know that about her? You’re supposed to like Becky, lol.

Didn’t listen to the commentary. Not sure if it’s any better.

I also noticed that the heels sold like heels really well. I wonder if they’ve had a seminar recently? Seth Rollins taking the box off Cesaro and Roode taking the hit from Dominick were both examples of great heel bumping. 

But yeah, I guess you can have fairly logical shows that build and make sense in 2021.

I’ll say this: I’m pretty sure that Vince is pretty hands-off with SmackDown at this point. I feel pretty confident that this is a Heyman/Edge/Bryan production almost exclusively now.

Three guys in the business that have been around for a while at the highest level. It’s a bit different from giving guys the book who have never booked, with one guy having been a top guy in Japan for a period, but not really understanding how or why.


----------



## VIP86

The Wood said:


> The one thing that set off my wrestling bells, and I may have missed how Edge took advantage, was that he stood tall in the opening segment. I think this would have been a good time to introduce the officials and have them pull apart Edge and Bryan on pretty equal ground. Then you could have done Edge beating them up later in the show.


pull aparts are not always a good thing
personally, i like the face to face situations just as much
and sometimes they are more effective

and that's a problem in AEW actually (every single segment ends with a clusterfuck situation)


The Wood said:


> My other nitpick is that Seth Rollins’ entrance says he’s engaged to Becky Lynch. Why would you want people to know that about her? You’re supposed to like Becky, lol.


i didn't watch this, from what i saw from him on social media in the past few years 
i'm not a fan of yes man Seth Rollins


The Wood said:


> I also noticed that the heels sold like heels really well. I wonder if they’ve had a seminar recently? Seth Rollins taking the box off Cesaro and Roode taking the hit from Dominick were both examples of great heel bumping.


that's probably because they're all being trained with the same strict system


The Wood said:


> I’ll say this: I’m pretty sure that Vince is pretty hands-off with SmackDown at this point. I feel pretty confident that this is a Heyman/Edge/Bryan production almost exclusively now.


i doubt Vince lets anybody even goes to the bathroom without him approving it first


The Wood said:


> Three guys in the business that have been around for a while at the highest level. It’s a bit different from giving guys the book who have never booked, with one guy having been a top guy in Japan for a period, but not really understanding how or why.


yep, the indy level thinking and booking and producing comes to surface a lot of times unfortunately


----------



## The Wood

VIP86 said:


> pull aparts are not always a good thing
> personally, i like the face to face situations just as much
> and sometimes they are more effective
> 
> and that's a problem in AEW actually (every single segment ends with a clusterfuck situation)
> 
> i didn't watch this, from what i saw from him on social media in the past few years
> i'm not a fan of yes man Seth Rollins
> 
> that's probably because they're all being trained with the same strict system
> 
> i doubt Vince lets anybody even goes to the bathroom without him approving it first
> 
> yep, the indy level thinking and booking and producing comes to surface a lot of times unfortunately


It’s more the idea of your babyface picking a fight and then just losing. I know Edge hasn’t completely turned yet, but I think there was a slightly better way to treat Bryan. But it is nitpicking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> No offense meant to you @VIP86.
> 
> Anyways, yea fuck Meltzer. Such an annoying sack of shit. So I'm getting into a couple of Cornette reviews and I find that I do agree with a lot of stuff. Does he review Smackdown at all? They had another great show tonight.


*Nope, only PPVs.*


----------



## Ger

You guys here made it possible:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ger said:


> You guys here made it possible:


*I think Travis deserves a lot of credit too for his hilarious drawings. The reason I started finding these Cornette reviews is because one of the thumbnails popped up in my suggested videos and I couldn't resist because it was so funny.*


----------



## Ger

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think Travis deserves a lot of credit too for his hilarious drawings. The reason I started finding these Cornette reviews is because one of the thumbnails popped up in my suggested videos and I couldn't resist because it was so funny.*


That was a bait for me too. 
While we are talking, old Cornette really did the 200k subs he was talking about.


----------



## yeahright2

Ger said:


> That was a bait for me too.
> While we are talking, old Cornette really did the 200k subs he was talking about.
> 
> View attachment 99253


So.. Where´s his goddamned Cake?


----------



## .christopher.

How's this irrelevant old fossil doing this?!


----------



## qntntgood

Somebody finally did it, Jim cornette the hip hop edition.


----------



## The Wood

I appreciate Travis’ work, but the thumbnails don’t really do anything for me. I’ve never really been a funny cartoon guy. That being said, while I LOVE Christian, the Christian thumbnails he does actually make me laugh more the longer I look at them.

Christian, you glorious bastard. Please stay in the news.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Two Sheds *What threats didn't make it to youtube? 😂 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375928608187879425*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Two Sheds *What threats didn't make it to youtube? 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375928608187879425*


Hopefully some good stuff. Brian said they recorded today and hopefully should still have it out tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375950433047474183


----------



## The Wood

It’s a sunny Sunday here in Australia. I was hoping to listen to this on my morning hike. Going to go to the beach and hope it’s uploaded when I get back.


----------



## One Shed

Experience is up!


----------



## The Wood

Holy shit, this is the longest Experience ever. Over 4 hours long.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## The Wood

Holy shit:

“Raw is performed by adults for apparent children; AEW is performed by children for apparent adults.”

So fucking spot on.


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, this is the longest Experience ever. Over 4 hours long.


Must be the talked about Snyder cut if it's over 4 hours long.


----------



## The Wood

Jim and Brian pulling apart the poor booking in the Cody/QT segment is amazing.


----------



## YamchaRocks

More accurate would "WWE is performed by entertainers for drama and size marks, AEW is performed by wrestlers for wrestling fans", but Cornette loves to mock AEW fans, he's a lost cause.


----------



## yeahright2

YamchaRocks said:


> More accurate would "WWE is performed by entertainers for drama and size marks, AEW is performed by wrestlers for wrestling fans", but Cornette loves to mock AEW fans, he's a lost cause.


So now you´re in here trolling as well.. Can´t you go back to the WWE section?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, this is the longest Experience ever. Over 4 hours long.


*I wonder why. Maybe Cornette is as mad at the booking of champions as I am.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> Jim and Brian pulling apart the poor booking in the Cody/QT segment is amazing.


Jim is still too soft on Cody. I guess the respect he had for Dusty is so strong that he hesitates to be really critical of Cody


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Jim is still too soft on Cody. I guess the respect he had for Dusty is so strong that he hesitates to be really critical of Cody


*We just need Cody to have a tooth n nail level garbage match and Cornette will take the filter off.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Hitman1987

yeahright2 said:


> Jim is still too soft on Cody. I guess the respect he had for Dusty is so strong that he hesitates to be really critical of Cody


He is way too soft on Cody. The psychology in Cody’s recent matches against Avalon, Shaq and Penta has been nothing short of atrocious and there’s no excuse for somebody like Cody who has had more training and exposure than most on the roster.

Luckily Brian is there to verify exactly how everybody feels about Cody and Brandi, a budget HHH and Stephanie.


----------



## Londonlaw

The deconstruction of the Darby Allin/John Silver match was spot on and should be taken on board by anyone who will listen and has the ear of the executives. 

It was visually impressive (and Darby has the chance to be a legit ‘face of the company) but made no sense logically.

Muddle through the language and some of the mean-spirit he filters his message through (which I do find funny, to be honest) and there is logic, wisdom and gold dust that stands the test of time.


----------



## The Wood

I thought Jim was fairly harsh on Cody & Brandi this week. Brian Last went full bdon and told ‘em. I remember Cornette hating the Peter Avalon match too.

He has been nicer to Cody in the past, but the coddling has certainly gone.


----------



## VIP86

i enjoyed the John Arezzi interview
he has a voice you just like to listen to


----------



## Ger

I think that theory here is interesting.






In the very end TK throws money away again and again for these old WWE guys.


----------



## Londonlaw

This doesn’t fit in any particular existing thread and I don’t think it’s worth me starting a thread over it but I just came across this bit in PWInsider, and.... let’s just say some AEW fans are coming under the spotlight.

I’m posting it in this thread because it ties-in to something that comes up here, and I don’t fancy a pile-on the likes described:





__





ARE AEW FANS TOO SENSITIVE TO VALID CRITICISM? | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## qntntgood

Londonlaw said:


> This doesn’t fit in any particular existing thread and I don’t think it’s worth me starting a thread over it but I just came across this bit in PWInsider, and.... let’s just say some AEW fans are coming under the spotlight.
> 
> I’m posting it in this thread because it ties-in to something that comes up here, and I don’t fancy a pile-on the likes described:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE AEW FANS TOO SENSITIVE TO VALID CRITICISM? | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pwinsider.com


The fans,how about the owner tony con who being worked by everyone and there mother for a payday.


----------



## One Shed

Cornette just had to suspend his store again due to demand from getting his action figures back in stock Friday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376312057335779330


----------



## Londonlaw

How much must it anger his opponents in and out of the business that he not only found kin in the general wrestling fan base, but he makes (good) money from not getting swept away with or from the wrestling landscape as it is now?


----------



## VIP86

Two Sheds said:


> Cornette just had to suspend his store again due to demand from getting his action figures back in stock Friday.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376312057335779330


he probably makes more money sitting at home than 75% of pro wrestlers today
plus Living rent-free in some people heads
yet they want to pretend he is irrelevant 🤣


----------



## One Shed

VIP86 said:


> he probably makes more money sitting at home than 75% of pro wrestlers today
> plus Living rent-free in some people heads
> yet they want to pretend he is irrelevant 🤣


The only bad part was he said he decided not to record the cameos he sold on Thursday because his email had stopped working and he was in a bad mood. He even realized this and said so while he was explaining it, but him doing those while pissed off would have made them even better.

I have to worry for the guy. Having to spend so much time either watching and talking about modern wrestling or at the post office would give anyone major stress, let alone someone like Cornette who wakes up already well above a 10/10 on that scale.


----------



## Charzhino

Just a question for any youtube experts, how does Jim get ad revenue on his youtube clips because he has a lot of cussing and profanity in every clip almost. I thought YouTube made a strict policy that you cannot be monetized if you swear.


----------



## VIP86

Charzhino said:


> Just a question for any youtube experts, how does Jim get ad revenue on his youtube clips because he has a lot of cussing and profanity in every clip almost. I thought YouTube made a strict policy that you cannot be monetized if you swear.


they said before that they cut most of the profanity from the youtube versions


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

VIP86 said:


> he probably makes more money sitting at home than 75% of pro wrestlers today
> plus Living rent-free in some people heads
> yet they want to pretend he is irrelevant 🤣


*Thanks Miro! The shop sold out while Cornette wasn't even home on the weekend you decided to snap!*


----------



## .christopher.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Thanks Miro! The shop sold out while Cornette wasn't even home on the weekend you decided to snap!*


And Miro got a bit of heat for exchanging with Jim over Twitter in return. So much so that Tony con (@qntntgood ) had to issue a rule to all of his talent not to interact with him.


----------



## VIP86

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Thanks Miro! The shop sold out while Cornette wasn't even home on the weekend you decided to snap!*


is that what americans call a Double Whammy ?  
can i use this in this situation ?


----------



## qntntgood

.christopher. said:


> And Miro got a bit of heat for exchanging with Jim over Twitter in return. So much so that Tony con (@qntntgood ) had to issue a rule to all of his talent not to interact with him.


Yep,and Jim Ross has been warned as well,just listen his recent podcast.


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> And Miro got a bit of heat for exchanging with Jim over Twitter in return. So much so that Tony con (@qntntgood ) had to issue a rule to all of his talent not to interact with him.


And now Miro is feuding with himself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

VIP86 said:


> is that what americans call a Double Whammy ?
> can i use this in this situation ?


*Yes, since Cornette made money before burying Miro further than he already is on television.*


----------



## VIP86

qntntgood said:


> Yep,and Jim Ross has been warned as well,just listen his recent podcast.


Jim Ross has been warned of what ?
i just don't see any of those geeks giving Jim Ross a warning


----------



## qntntgood

VIP86 said:


> Jim Ross has been warned of what ?
> i just don't see any of those geeks giving Jim Ross a warning


His recent podcast he dance around the question of Jim cornette,and then defend aew stupid decisions and wouldn't comment on anything further then that.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*Aww, you beat me to it 😭.

OMG Cornette said Kenny had the best match on the show. It's a sign of the apocalypse!*


----------



## One Shed

I really enjoyed the full dissection and dismemberment of the ridiculousness of the Cody and QT stuff.


----------



## Not Lying

Ger said:


> That was a bait for me too.
> While we are talking, old Cornette really did the 200k subs he was talking about.
> 
> View attachment 99253


Came here to post this.
I started listening to Cornette around May last year (after his comments about Becky's pregnancy which caused some shit to stir, but even as a mega Becky mark I thought people were being outraged for the sake of it). I don't remember eactly how many subscribers he had back in May 2020 but not more than 120K, so an 80K+ increase in less than year, using only that platform. Pretty impressive Jimmy.



qntntgood said:


>


Cornette is spot on for the match, it was very good and actually looked like a legitimate athletic competition, until the last 3min when they started doing too much and a bunch of unnecessary false finishes.


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Aww, you beat me to it 😭.
> 
> OMG Cornette said Kenny had the best match on the show. It's a sign of the apocalypse!*


But to quote Cornette: That´s like being the nicest guy in prison. A lot of the praise for this match was aimed at Sydal.. Kenny can actuall have a decent match when he´s in the ring with a better talent than himself


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## AthleticGirth

In amongst all of Corney's usual bad takes and weird prejudices he was spot on about how badly Nyla Rose and Vickie are being used. Nyla's AEW's Amazing Kong, Bull Nakano and dare I say their Nia Jax, and she's just being jobbed out clean to girls she should be wiping the floor with. If I didn't know better I'd think she was on her way out. Very odd.

Last's point about Cody not being over in Japan - as with the similar point he makes about the Young Bucks he's wrong. They weren't big stars on the level of Kenny, but they didn't get the crickets that Chucky T, Trent and even Adam Cole got. Cody wasn't there long enough to make much of a connection with the Japanese fans and the Bucks were mostly presented as opening match fodder and Kenny's heel pals. I will say though that during the 2018 G1 Climax Hangman got over much more than Cody was able to.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## The Wood

AthleticGirth said:


> In amongst all of Corney's usual bad takes and weird prejudices he was spot on about how badly Nyla Rose and Vickie are being used. Nyla's AEW's Amazing Kong, Bull Nakano and dare I say their Nia Jax, and she's just being jobbed out clean to girls she should be wiping the floor with. If I didn't know better I'd think she was on her way out. Very odd.
> 
> Last's point about Cody not being over in Japan - as with the similar point he makes about the Young Bucks he's wrong. They weren't big stars on the level of Kenny, but they didn't get the crickets that Chucky T, Trent and even Adam Cole got. Cody wasn't there long enough to make much of a connection with the Japanese fans and the Bucks were mostly presented as opening match fodder and Kenny's heel pals. I will say though that during the 2018 G1 Climax Hangman got over much more than Cody was able to.


So...he was right? Good to know.


----------



## tower_

qntntgood said:


>


Tell 'em b'last!


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## kingfunkel

Is there a better sound in podcasting, than the sound of cornette sighing and then ripping up his notes?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


>


*I love how Tony Khan is going further and further off the rails with every new drawing 😂*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

Full Experience from Saturday:


----------



## Londonlaw

Londonlaw said:


> This doesn’t fit in any particular existing thread and I don’t think it’s worth me starting a thread over it but I just came across this bit in PWInsider, and.... let’s just say some AEW fans are coming under the spotlight.
> 
> I’m posting it in this thread because it ties-in to something that comes up here, and I don’t fancy a pile-on the likes described:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE AEW FANS TOO SENSITIVE TO VALID CRITICISM? | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pwinsider.com


I hope to never quote myself again, but Jim Cornette comments on this article on this week’s Drive Thru and of course, analyses it very well.

Pretty much saying what the regular visitors to this thread have been saying about AEW.


----------



## JayBull

El Hammerstone said:


>



I listened to this then I scroll through this forum and see people like @Garty is All Elite tagging mods to shut down threads that criticise AEW every 5 minutes (and weirdly getting his wish everytime) and I just have to fucking lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JayBull said:


> I listened to this then I scroll through this forum and see people like @Garty is All Elite tagging mods to shut down threads that criticise AEW every 5 minutes (and weirdly getting his wish everytime) and I just have to fucking lol.


*I used to think the post Hogan Impact diehards were the worst until AEW got started. *


----------



## The Wood

Cornette and Dave Scherer are right on the money.


----------



## Garty

JayBull said:


> I listened to this then I scroll through this forum and see people like @Garty is All Elite tagging mods to shut down threads that criticise AEW every 5 minutes (and weirdly getting his wish everytime) and I just have to fucking lol.


Again, to set the record straight about my "whining and bitching" posts, the multiple daily, _"AEW sucks because..."_ threads are not only bait, but have also been questioned and answered ad-nauseum. Every forum, not just AEW, does not need a thread like this two or three times a day. I haven't watched WWE in years and I stopped watching NXT about 7 months ago. Would it be okay if I went into every WWE forum, shitting on a product I don't watch, telling those fans of their product, that their opinions are wrong, _"because WWE sucks"_? The answer is obvious, no it wouldn't. I also don't like raisin-bread, screaming kids, the middle-seat on an airplane, or reality-shows, just to name a few. Should I be allowed to express my disgust with those parties as I see fit and also, should they have to listen to me complaining about it two or three times a day?

How many different ways can you spin the same topic and opinion?! Does anyone really need to read the same opinion five times a day? This is all tit-for-tat, but it's becoming such old-hat now. You've got "new users"   signing-up seemingly daily and where do they all flock to? Here's a hint... it's not the #1 Sports and Entertainment company in the world. Which of course by that logic, is where you'd think most people congregate and not waste their time shitting on an indie-fed like AEW, but I digress...

Yes, I do ask that certain threads be closed. You have that same privilege. Why? Again, read the first paragraph. If you think there's some type of conspiracy here at work, I can only  Maybe take a second to think about it this way... I can't be wrong if those threads are getting closed then, can I?

Go ahead now, type away. Nothing I say matters anyway, right?

P.S. I'm not allowed to post in this thread, but you tagged me...


----------



## yeahright2

So the Trademark company gave Corny the trademarks for his name.. no more outlaw mudshow wrestlers trying to make money of his name


----------



## JayBull

Garty is All Elite said:


> Again, to set the record straight about my "whining and bitching" posts, the multiple daily, _"AEW sucks because..."_ threads are not only bait, but have also been questioned and answered ad-nauseum. Every forum, not just AEW, does not need a thread like this two or three times a day. I haven't watched WWE in years and I stopped watching NXT about 7 months ago. Would it be okay if I went into every WWE forum, shitting on a product I don't watch, telling those fans of their product, that their opinions are wrong, _"because WWE sucks"_? The answer is obvious, no it wouldn't. I also don't like raisin-bread, screaming kids, the middle-seat on an airplane, or reality-shows, just to name a few. Should I be allowed to express my disgust with those parties as I see fit and also, should they have to listen to me complaining about it two or three times a day?
> 
> How many different ways can you spin the same topic and opinion?! Does anyone really need to read the same opinion five times a day? This is all tit-for-tat, but it's becoming such old-hat now. You've got "new users"   signing-up seemingly daily and where do they all flock to? Here's a hint... it's not the #1 Sports and Entertainment company in the world. Which of course by that logic, is where you'd think most people congregate and not waste their time shitting on an indie-fed like AEW, but I digress...
> 
> Yes, I do ask that certain threads be closed. You have that same privilege. Why? Again, read the first paragraph. If you think there's some type of conspiracy here at work, I can only  Maybe take a second to think about it this way... I can't be wrong if those threads are getting closed then, can I?
> 
> Go ahead now, type away. Nothing I say matters anyway, right?
> 
> P.S. I'm not allowed to post in this thread, but you tagged me...



No buddy, you constantly whine and run to mods for threads that are harmless. Its literally because you dont like seeing criticism.

Most of these threads the poster isnt baiting anyone but inviting discussion yet youre constantly looking to get people banned.

It just reeks of the type of snivelling fan Cornette is talking about. 

You cant justify it. You and a few others are trying to create an environment where people get punished for bringing up valid criticisms, you want an echo chamber.

Funny thing is in most of these threads you start running to mods about, theres already decent discussion going. You just dont wanna see it.

Why should you have so much control over what people are allowed to discuss? 

Can you not scroll past if you dont agree with a thread? Is it that hard? Does 
the criticism upset you that much you have to prevent others having a discussion?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Garty is All Elite said:


> Again, to set the record straight about my "whining and bitching" posts, the multiple daily, _"AEW sucks because..."_ threads are not only bait, but have also been questioned and answered ad-nauseum. Every forum, not just AEW, does not need a thread like this two or three times a day. I haven't watched WWE in years and I stopped watching NXT about 7 months ago. Would it be okay if I went into every WWE forum, shitting on a product I don't watch, telling those fans of their product, that their opinions are wrong, _"because WWE sucks"_? The answer is obvious, no it wouldn't. I also don't like raisin-bread, screaming kids, the middle-seat on an airplane, or reality-shows, just to name a few. Should I be allowed to express my disgust with those parties as I see fit and also, should they have to listen to me complaining about it two or three times a day?
> 
> How many different ways can you spin the same topic and opinion?! Does anyone really need to read the same opinion five times a day? This is all tit-for-tat, but it's becoming such old-hat now. You've got "new users"   signing-up seemingly daily and where do they all flock to? Here's a hint... it's not the #1 Sports and Entertainment company in the world. Which of course by that logic, is where you'd think most people congregate and not waste their time shitting on an indie-fed like AEW, but I digress...
> 
> Yes, I do ask that certain threads be closed. You have that same privilege. Why? Again, read the first paragraph. If you think there's some type of conspiracy here at work, I can only  Maybe take a second to think about it this way... I can't be wrong if those threads are getting closed then, can I?
> 
> Go ahead now, type away. Nothing I say matters anyway, right?
> 
> P.S. I'm not allowed to post in this thread, but you tagged me...


*I'll start by requesting that you don't ban Garty, as he was summoned here.

Now, to answer your post. Your argument implied that EVERYONE who complains doesn't watch the show, and that premise is incorrect. I watch all 2 hours of Dynamite every week unless there's something I have no investment in whatsoever, in which case I don't give it much energy.  However, if they do something egregiously stupid with angles and wrestlers that could be great if presented otherwise, I'm going off. I get mad at AEW because it could be so much better than it is if the people in charge knew what the fuck they were doing. The lack of cohesion is infuriating and it's justified for anyone to be outraged by the sporadic, nonsensical booking. 

You never acknowledge the criticisms, you try to mute the criticisms by saying "if you don't like it, just leave." That's not how forums work. Forums are built for discussion. The AEW fanboy hive mind on this site (and others) doesn't want anyone to share their negative opinion of anything under any circumstances, and that's utterly ridiculous. There's a defense for every stupid thing that happens on this show, even when the wrestlers and executives themselves admit they fucked up. You guys would excuse Tony Khan pulling his pants down and taking a shit in the ring 'because he couldn't make it to the bathroom in time.' 

I don't care if you love AEW, that's fine, but at least make an attempt to counter the argument instead of deflecting with Jim Cornette (fan) ad hominem or assuming everyone who criticizes the show is a WWE fanboy that doesn't even watch it.*


----------



## NathanMayberry

JayBull said:


> I listened to this then I scroll through this forum and see people like @Garty is All Elite tagging mods to shut down threads that criticise AEW every 5 minutes (and weirdly getting his wish everytime) and I just have to fucking lol.


Prosper is who I thought of when I heard this. He goes after anyone who posts they don't like AEW here, yet goes to the WWE section every week to let every one know repeatedly how much he hates Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## JayBull

NathanMayberry said:


> Prosper is who I thought of when I heard this. He goes after anyone who posts they don't like AEW here, yet goes to the WWE section every week to let every one know repeatedly how much he hates Raw and Smackdown.


Many of them do it in the Impact forum too, disrespectful as shit too. 

But theyre first to whine about anyone saying anything about AEW.


----------



## Prosper

NathanMayberry said:


> Prosper is who I thought of when I heard this. He goes after anyone who posts they don't like AEW here, yet goes to the WWE section every week to let every one know repeatedly how much he hates Raw and Smackdown.


I just happened to be reading through this thread and I see this. Tag me next time. 

1.) I don't shit on WWE in the WWE section repeatedly. I don't even watch the show every week and I don't post there nearly as much as I post here. I'm assuming you're talking about my rant on Baron Corbin? You're gonna single that out and say I do that every week? Of course you would. You need to stop following me around WF and hawk eyeing every post I make. I don't understand this infatuation you have with me. 

Yea I don't like that they included Baron fuckin Corbin in THB and broke up the best stable in wrestling for no reason. I'm not the only one who didn't like the decision as you clearly can see. How often have you seen me endlessly nitpick or shit on the company in that section? You haven't until they made a decision which I hated. Don't equate me to yourself or what we see in this section on the regular. I'm nowhere close to that. But I have praised the Hurt Business, Sonya Deville, Sasha Banks, Bryan, Edge, Roman, Alexa Bliss, Black, Rollins, etc. so I certainly do not hate WWE. I'm not you who watches a product that they hate and goes to a board to shit on everything while not offering thoughts on what has been good in tandem because they have a hard on to make Tony Khan look as bad as possible on the Internet like some clown. 

2.) I don't go after anyone who shits on AEW. I shit on AEW myself for things. I call out people who don't make coherent arguments like yourself and I counter their ridiculous arguments with objective logic. Once that logic is brought up, 9 times out of 10 there is no counter response to my legit questions because 9 times out of 10 I am right. If the criticism is valid, then I will agree with them like an adult would do.


----------



## One Shed

NathanMayberry said:


> Prosper is who I thought of when I heard this. He goes after anyone who posts they don't like AEW here, yet goes to the WWE section every week to let every one know repeatedly how much he hates Raw and Smackdown.


I feel the need to defend @Prosper a bit here. I see him sometimes in the live RAW thread when I actually watch it live (less and less now). He is definitely not repeatedly posting there how he hates everything. He hated on Corbin because Corbin sucks and I felt the same way and said so pretty clearly on the RAW forum too.

I do think @Prosper is a little too forgiving about the dumbest stuff AEW does, but he is definitely not one of the blind apologists like our little buddy Pip was. I think his thought process is more "Yeah the angle Miro is in sucks, but eh, what are you gonna do about it? Hope it improves" while mine is more "Stop doing the dumb stuff immediately and get rid of the middle school clowns." I am just a lot less forgiving of the dumb, intelligence insulting stuff that takes away from my enjoyment of the show.

But it is never good to be black and white and just lump people in with "the apologists" or "the haterz." There is a spectrum and @Prosper falls on more of the apologist side of it, but not extremely.


----------



## Garty

JayBull said:


> No buddy, you constantly whine and run to mods for threads that are harmless. Its literally because you dont like seeing criticism.
> 
> *No, I bring attention to threads that are oft-repeated day in and day out.*
> 
> Most of these threads the poster isnt baiting anyone but inviting discussion yet youre constantly looking to get people banned.
> *@Firefromthegods maybe you can help this guy out with the number of people I've asked to be banned or have banned because you know, I got stroke around here. *
> 
> It just reeks of the type of snivelling fan Cornette is talking about.
> *No sir, I'm proud that I don't parrot his opinions as my own opinions. I guess I'm not cool enough to understand why he's so spot-on and funny. I'd never take any advice from Jim, based solely on what the old fuck (who was fired from every job he's had) says in 2021, yet keeps talking like it's 1984. His shit didn't work then and it's sure as hell not going to work today. The guy is his own Albatross.*
> 
> You cant justify it. You and a few others are trying to create an environment where people get punished for bringing up valid criticisms, you want an echo chamber.
> *You don't see the other side of that same "argument?" If all of us whiners left this board you guys would be giggling like a Japanese schoolgirl first, only to realize that you've got nobody to respond to you when all the haters are saying the same things. You want that type of echo-chamber for yourself? Go ahead, take it.*
> 
> Funny thing is in most of these threads you start running to mods about, theres already decent discussion going. You just dont wanna see it.
> *This board has one full-time Mod and one part-time Mod, so not everything will be seen or dealt with the second it's posted, but eventually, someone is going to see it. I'll use a Wood-ism... "it depends on what you already think is decent because we all don't like the same things..." I don't want to see ten threads of the same "AEW sucks" each and every day. I always wonder why that is. Is it like you just woke up one day and thought, hey AEW is so much better today than it was yesterday? No, you'll still have the same "opinion" you had 2 years ago, that same "opinion" you have today and the same "opinion" you'll have 2 years from now.*
> 
> Why should you have so much control over what people are allowed to discuss?
> *Again, I will ask @Firefromthegods to answer this question for you.*
> 
> Can you not scroll past if you dont agree with a thread? Is it that hard? Does
> the criticism upset you that much you have to prevent others having a discussion?
> *I can ignore it, I can block it, I can read it and I can reply to it... all the same things you're able to do here too. Do me a favor... put any five random users on block, go into a busy thread and start reading. Notice anything? Kind of like it doesn't make any sense? The users you've blocked are essentially talking to themselves and the more you read, the more confused you become as to what is even being talked about.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm barred from being in this thread. Talk again if you must, but I will not respond.*


----------



## Garty

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'll start by requesting that you don't ban Garty, as he was summoned here.*
> Why thank you BOSS... although it may not help me from being banned anyway.
> 
> *Now, to answer your post. Your argument implied that EVERYONE who complains doesn't watch the show, and that premise is incorrect. I watch all 2 hours of Dynamite every week unless there's something I have no investment in whatsoever, in which case I don't give it much energy. However, if they do something egregiously stupid with angles and wrestlers that could be great if presented otherwise, I'm going off. I get mad at AEW because it could be so much better than it is if the people in charge knew what the fuck they were doing. The lack of cohesion is infuriating and it's justified for anyone to be outraged by the sporadic, nonsensical booking. *
> I've never argued that all haters don't watch the show. What I've said all along, is that if you don't watch it, you should not have a voice in the discussion. I know nothing of The Rock's TV show, so does that mean I can/should go to the WWE board and shit all over something I haven't seen or care about? That's the mentality at play here... _"I don't need to watch it, to know it sucks"._ Why does it anger you so much, that a talent, or angle, didn't go your way? Other than time, what other investment do you have in the company? Most users here would love to see AEW fail, but here we are two years later and AEW is still going. So, when is enough, enough for you? Can you dislike something? Can you hate something? Of course, but everything you (or anyone) doesn't agree with, also doesn't need to have three different user threads, all screaming the same thing.
> 
> *You never acknowledge the criticisms, you try to mute the criticisms by saying "if you don't like it, just leave." That's not how forums work. Forums are built for discussion. The AEW fanboy hive mind on this site (and others) doesn't want anyone to share their negative opinion of anything under any circumstances, and that's utterly ridiculous. There's a defense for every stupid thing that happens on this show, even when the wrestlers and executives themselves admit they fucked up. You guys would excuse Tony Khan pulling his pants down and taking a shit in the ring 'because he couldn't make it to the bathroom in time.' *
> I don't talk about the bad, you're right. I can look beyond the bad and form my own opinion of what I liked and what I disliked. In other words, if I'm not commenting on a certain subject, doesn't that mean I have nothing to say? I don't feel the need to rush here and tell everyone about it. If you're already going into the show with that bias, then of course you're not going to like 90% of the show. AEW's shows are booked long-term and that's been obvious since day one.
> 
> *I don't care if you love AEW, that's fine, but at least make an attempt to counter the argument instead of deflecting with Jim Cornette (fan) ad hominem or assuming everyone who criticizes the show is a WWE fanboy that doesn't even watch it.*
> I appreciate AEW and what Tony Khan has done in only two years. At least give him that amount of credit. Yes, I completely despise, loath and hate Jim with a passion, but unlike him, I can move on. I will not listen to him, or give him the clicks he needs to continue to make a living. Once I've given my opinion on a subject, there's nothing else to discuss. My opinion is just that, my opinion. I don't state them as "facts" as some do. We can disagree, go back and forth, or argue over something until we're blue in the face, but in the end, what had we accomplished? Nothing and now we're both back at square-one. What then and when is enough, enough?
> 
> I'm out of here though BOSS. I'm not pushing my luck any further.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> I feel the need to defend @Prosper a bit here. I see him sometimes in the live RAW thread when I actually watch it live (less and less now). He is definitely not repeatedly posting there how he hates everything. He hated on Corbin because Corbin sucks and I felt the same way and said so pretty clearly on the RAW forum too.
> 
> I do think @Prosper is a little too forgiving about the dumbest stuff AEW does, but he is definitely not one of the blind apologists like our little buddy Pip was. I think his thought process is more "Yeah the angle Miro is in sucks, but eh, what are you gonna do about it? Hope it improves" while mine is more "Stop doing the dumb stuff immediately and get rid of the middle school clowns." I am just a lot less forgiving of the dumb, intelligence insulting stuff that takes away from my enjoyment of the show.
> 
> But it is never good to be black and white and just lump people in with "the apologists" or "the haterz." There is a spectrum and @Prosper falls on more of the apologist side of it, but not extremely.


I appreciate your honesty. For me I'm just a more lax wrestling fan. You can only be so serious or bashing of a product that you don't pay for and have the option not to watch. I have seen the goofy since the Attitude Era when I started watching wrestling. I saw the goofiness during Ruthless Aggression. I saw the goofiness in TNA. Even back then there was always the other 85% of the show that I could enjoy so I paid it no mind. Its the same here. I can't stand this current Arcade game storyline, nor could I stand the OC/Jericho feud, nor the Marko Stunt appearances that cheapen the Jurassic Express heavily, nor the fact that Nyla Rose won the tournament, but I love the other 90% of the show, so its easy for me to be easy going when it comes to what isn't working or to what is terrible.

Because in my experience in wrestling I know that things are always changing. Miro could go on to be a star within the next 2 months and no one would remember his debut, because wrestling fans only live in the present. But for me, its like I have watched wrestling evolve and characters evolve for 18-20 years so there's on reason to throw a fit in every post 24 hours a day, month in and month out.

People were pissed that Triple H was feuding and selling for Eugene, a "retarded" character, but I dismissed it because history told me that Triple H would be fine regardless and that once the feud was over he'd be doing something else. So I enjoyed the other great storylines in the meantime. Eugene also had his little fanbase so I understood why they did it even though I didn't agree. It was the same with OC/Jericho. That shit was stupid to me but he had his fans too. So I looked forward and realized that Jericho would find himself in another great storyline afterwards, and lo and behold we have a possible Blood and Guts with Pinnacle coming up, and Jericho's fanbase have all but forgotten OC. Because they only see the present. I do get the frustration in the moment don't get me wrong, I was also pissed in the moment about Corbin, but there's a certain extent to complaining and a line that shouldn't be crossed at some point. I won't be ranting about it again because I got it all out. And now I realize that the next story will eventually come so I don't care anymore. The difference between me and some of the more negative folk is that they will repeat the same rant for as long as he's on RAW with Lashley, week in and week out. That's insanity. And thats why myself and others in this section come down on some posters so hard.

But I'll never objectively say that something that's bad is good just to defend the product or come off like Pippen who just wanted to fight with everyone because he thought AEW was some perfect utopia. Wrestling has always had problems and inconsistencies no matter the promotion.


----------



## Klitschko

NathanMayberry said:


> Prosper is who I thought of when I heard this. He goes after anyone who posts they don't like AEW here, yet goes to the WWE section every week to let every one know repeatedly how much he hates Raw and Smackdown.


Nah, I have seen him praise RAW and Smackdown a lot more often then he has crapped on them. He's usually very positive, doesn't matter if it's RAW, Smackdown or AEW. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## DestinationUnknown

So far my favourite poster has been Prosper, followed by and Garty. They seem to know they're shit and are like a rock with their opinions and nobody has been able to prove them wrong yet. Also Garty seems to be unfairly called out. Would love to talk rasslin' with these kind of people. Myabe this isn't the right thread for that.


----------



## JayBull

DestinationUnknown said:


> So far my favourite poster has been Prosper, followed by and Garty. They seem to know they're shit and are like a rock with their opinions and nobody has been able to prove them wrong yet. Also Garty seems to be unfairly called out. Would love to talk rasslin' with these kind of people. Myabe this isn't the right thread for that.



😂

Look at the super fanatics running to one anothers aid.

All three of you should go create your own AEW praise only forum tbh. You'd be happier.

Also LOL joined 12 days ago.

This account is either Garty or Prosper, and that is absolutely pathetic.

You needed to create a alt account to support yourself? Cringe.

100% the exact type of fan Cornette was roasting. 😂


----------



## DestinationUnknown

JayBull said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> Look at the super fanatics running to one anothers aid.
> 
> I think all three of you should go create your own AEW circlejerk forum tbh.
> 
> Also LOL joined 12 days ago.
> 
> This account is either Garty or Prosper, and that is absolutely pathetic.
> 
> You needed to create a alt account to support yourself? Cringe.
> 
> 100% the exact type of fan Cornette was roasting. 😂😂


Huh? No, I am neither Prosper, nor Garty. In my short time here they have just posted some things I have enjoyed. So have you, by the way.


----------



## JayBull

DestinationUnknown said:


> Huh? No, I am neither Prosper, nor Garty. In my short time here they have just posted some things I have enjoyed. So have you, by the way.


Lmao, sure buddy.


----------



## DestinationUnknown

JayBull said:


> Lmao, sure buddy.


I don't like this accusation at all. I have noticed every new joiner is painted with this brush. Such a weird way to gatekeep and not allow for new people to discuss their favorite wrestling shows. Proper and Garty know they're shit and it's a pleasure to be compared to the two of them.


----------



## JayBull

DestinationUnknown said:


> I don't like this accusation at all. I have noticed every new joiner is painted with this brush. Such a weird way to gatekeep and not allow for new people to discuss their favorite wrestling shows. Proper and Garty know they're shit and it's a pleasure to be compared to the two of them.


I dont care if you dont like the accusation. Youre an alt of one those guys. Its blatant lmao.

Youve noticed every 'new joiner' gets painted with that brush huh? How would you know if youve only been a member 12 days?

Keep talking bud, youre making it even more obvious.

Youre going overboard with the brown nosing of those two aswell now, youre not very good at going incognito are you? What are you like 12?


----------



## NathanMayberry

JayBull said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> Look at the super fanatics running to one anothers aid.
> 
> I think all three of you should go create your own AEW circlejerk forum tbh.
> 
> Also LOL joined 12 days ago.
> 
> This account is either Garty or Prosper, and that is absolutely pathetic.
> 
> You needed to create a alt account to support yourself? Cringe.
> 
> 100% the exact type of fan Cornette was roasting. 😂😂


Yup they run the accounts on rotation. That's why the all say the same thing. I wouldn't be surprised if one of them is Tiny Khan himself.

They always seem to have this deeper understanding/rationalization for the product as to why its good and get extremely emotional when told otherwise. You'd think you're talking about their moms or something


----------



## JayBull

NathanMayberry said:


> Yup they run the accounts on rotation. That's why the all say the same thing. I wouldn't be surprised if one of them is Tiny Khan himself.
> 
> They always seem to have this deeper understanding/rationalization for the product as to why its good and get extremely emotional when told otherwise. You'd think you're talking about their moms or something


And yet they dont get banned. 

This forum is like upside down land.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Prosper said:


> I just happened to be reading through this thread and I see this. Tag me next time.
> 
> 1.) I don't shit on WWE in the WWE section repeatedly. I don't even watch the show every week and I don't post there nearly as much as I post here. I'm assuming you're talking about my rant on Baron Corbin? You're gonna single that out and say I do that every week? Of course you would. You need to stop following me around WF and hawk eyeing every post I make. I don't understand this infatuation you have with me.


Yea I don't like that they included Baron fuckin Corbin in THB and broke up the best stable in wrestling for no reason. I'm not the only one who didn't like the decision as you clearly can see. How often have you seen me endlessly nitpick or shit on the company in that section? You haven't until they made a decision which I hated. Don't equate me to yourself or what we see in this section on the regular. I'm nowhere close to that. But I have praised the Hurt Business, Sonya Deville, Sasha Banks, Bryan, Edge, Roman, Alexa Bliss, Black, Rollins, etc. so I certainly do not hate WWE. I'm not you who watches a product that they hate and goes to a board to shit on everything while not offering thoughts on what has been good in tandem because they have a hard on to make Tony Khan look as bad as possible on the Internet like some clown.

2.) I don't go after anyone who shits on AEW. I shit on AEW myself for things. I call out people who don't make coherent arguments like yourself and I counter their ridiculous arguments with objective logic. Once that logic is brought up, 9 times out of 10 there is no counter response to my legit questions because 9 times out of 10 I am right. If the criticism is valid, then I will agree with them like an adult would do.
[/QUOTE]
You're lucky that the search feature in this forum is shit and that I didn't keep receipts this time, cuz you complained to the mods and got me banned for doing it the last time. 

You know exactly what you do, and I will call you out, every time I see you doing it.


----------



## Prosper

JayBull said:


> 😂
> 
> Look at the super fanatics running to one anothers aid.
> 
> All three of you should go create your own AEW praise only forum tbh. You'd be happier.
> 
> Also LOL joined 12 days ago.
> 
> This account is either Garty or Prosper, and that is absolutely pathetic.
> 
> You needed to create a alt account to support yourself? Cringe.
> 
> 100% the exact type of fan Cornette was roasting. 😂





NathanMayberry said:


> Yup they run the accounts on rotation. That's why the all say the same thing. I wouldn't be surprised if one of them is Tiny Khan himself.
> 
> They always seem to have this deeper understanding/rationalization for the product as to why its good and get extremely emotional when told otherwise. You'd think you're talking about their moms or something





NathanMayberry said:


> Yea I don't like that they included Baron fuckin Corbin in THB and broke up the best stable in wrestling for no reason. I'm not the only one who didn't like the decision as you clearly can see. How often have you seen me endlessly nitpick or shit on the company in that section? You haven't until they made a decision which I hated. Don't equate me to yourself or what we see in this section on the regular. I'm nowhere close to that. But I have praised the Hurt Business, Sonya Deville, Sasha Banks, Bryan, Edge, Roman, Alexa Bliss, Black, Rollins, etc. so I certainly do not hate WWE. I'm not you who watches a product that they hate and goes to a board to shit on everything while not offering thoughts on what has been good in tandem because they have a hard on to make Tony Khan look as bad as possible on the Internet like some clown.
> 
> 2.) I don't go after anyone who shits on AEW. I shit on AEW myself for things. I call out people who don't make coherent arguments like yourself and I counter their ridiculous arguments with objective logic. Once that logic is brought up, 9 times out of 10 there is no counter response to my legit questions because 9 times out of 10 I am right. If the criticism is valid, then I will agree with them like an adult would do.


1.) I run accounts on rotation? You two have no response so now you're freaking out and claiming that I'm creating multiple accounts with multiple VPN's and multiple email addresses talking to myself, and trying to prop myself up for random people from Canada and the UK on the Internet that I don't give a shit about. You guys can't be that goddamn fuckin stupid. No one has time for that. There is no deep rationalization, there is only logic. Try thinking a little deeper and maybe you can understand what it means to present an argument that makes sense.

2.) What receipts? Nathan, stop being a clown. I have never reported a single person on this forum and I have never once complained to a mod. I don't care that much. Ask any mod and ask them to pull up my history. @Firefromthegods Have you ever seen me tattle tailing and snitching on random people on the Internet? Have I once ever complained to you? You have the wrong person my guy.

3.) @JayBull What is the difference between these guys backing me up and you backing up @NathanMayberry? Let me ask you the same thing, are you Nathan's alt account? Of course not clown, I'm not that stupid to think that you would be sitting at home downloading VPN's to give a random person in the United States a "gotcha" moment.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Garty

@JayBull I have two favorite letters of the alphabet... F and O. I'm not anyone, other than this account. Same goes with @Prosper. Now, could you stop talking about me? I'm sure Prosper would appreciate that as well? 

I'm not sure what you're seeing though, I think anyone can tell that it's just a dummy account, who obviously has a past link to us "fanboys". As a matter of fact, I'd pin you as they "new guy." I've never seen/heard of you until these past few days and you like starting arguments about us being "fanboys", so it kind of makes sense that the user would "idolize" us. Any dots I'm connecting here? I won't respond to your stupid nonsense any longer.

@Firefromthegods Please make sure that @JayBull does not drag me to this thread again. I don't want to talk about Jim and talk even less about this JayBull guy. Thank you sir.


----------



## JayBull

Garty is All Elite said:


> @JayBull I have two favorite letters of the alphabet... F and O. I'm not anyone, other than this account. Same goes with @Prosper. Now, could you stop talking about me? I'm sure Prosper would appreciate that as well?
> 
> I'm not sure what you're seeing though, I think anyone can tell that it's just a dummy account, who obviously has a past link to us "fanboys". As a matter of fact, I'd pin you as they "new guy." I've never seen/heard of you until these past few days and you like starting arguments about us being "fanboys", so it kind of makes sense that the user would "idolize" us. Any dots I'm connecting here? I won't respond to your stupid nonsense any longer.
> 
> @Firefromthegods Please make sure that @JayBull does not drag me to this thread again. I don't want to talk about Jim and talk even less about this JayBull guy. Thank you sir.


Stop being pathetic making alt accounts to make yourself seem credible and I wont have to. Its one of you two for sure, anyone with a brain and two eyes can see that.

You guys lose all credibility when you have to make alts to agree with yourselves.

Also bravo on tagging a mod again, you hoping I catch a ban for exposing you? Some things never change do they?

Im done with this thread and putting the pair of you on ignore, neither of you have anything of value to add to threads.

Straight up troublemakers.


----------



## .christopher.

Just finished the Experience and I'm looking forward to a future segment Jim hinted at where he'll be building his ideal hypothetical modern day roster.

Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, Paul Heyman, Edge, Christian, Drew McIntyre, Hurt Business, Cesaro, Seth Rollins, FTR, MJF, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Rhea Ripley, Charlotte Flair and Bayley will surely be in it.

Then there's Cody (who he's soured on), Lesnar and Becky Lynch depending on if he counts them as options with them being out of the business at the moment, Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens are iffy ones based on their history, etc.

Oh, he'd definitely have The Briscoes and Jay Lethal, too.

I would've said Randy Orton but after that Alexa Bliss match...


----------



## El Hammerstone

.christopher. said:


> Just finished the Experience and I'm looking forward to a future segment Jim hinted at where he'll be building his ideal hypothetical modern day roster.
> 
> Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, Paul Heyman, Edge, Christian, Drew McIntyre, Hurt Business, Cesaro, Seth Rollins, FTR, MJF, Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Rhea Ripley, Charlotte Flair and Bayley will surely be in it.
> 
> Then there's Cody (who he's soured on), Lesnar and Becky Lynch depending on if he counts them as options with them being out of the business at the moment, Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens are iffy ones based on their history, etc.
> 
> Oh, he'd definitely have The Briscoes and Jay Lethal, too.
> 
> I would've said Randy Orton but after that Alexa Bliss match...


He'd have Fatu and Hammerstone there as well, as well as Austin Theory who he's really taken a shine to.


----------



## .christopher.

El Hammerstone said:


> He'd have Fatu and Hammerstone there as well, as well as Austin Theory who he's really taken a shine to.


Yeah, forgot about them. I'm sure there are others I've forgotten about, too, but those were the ones who came straight to mind!

He doesn't watch Japanese wrestling so I can't see him having some of their bigger talents. Maybe Okada as he's actually watched him.


----------



## .christopher.

Forgot about Ciampa, too! He's a big fan of his.

If Jason Jordan hadn't retired he'd have probably wanted him and Gable for his tag division. He loved the one match he watched of theirs with FTR.

Oh, and WALTER, Adam Cole and his faction, that one celeb who had a match with Cole recently. I forget his name.


----------



## yeahright2

.christopher. said:


> Forgot about Ciampa, too! He's a big fan of his.
> 
> If Jason Jordan hadn't retired he'd have probably wanted him and Gable for his tag division. He loved the one match he watched of theirs with FTR.
> 
> Oh, and WALTER, Adam Cole and his faction, that one celeb who had a match with Cole recently. I forget his name.


Pat McAfee or however you spell it. The newbie who was so great a promo that WWE pulled him because he made everyone else look bad


----------



## .christopher.

yeahright2 said:


> Pat McAfee or however you spell it. The newbie who was so great a promo that WWE pulled him because he made everyone else look bad


That was it! Honestly, he was in the same bracket as Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey in that he took to wrestling like a duck to water. Hilarious that WWE pulled him for being too good.

Then there's Kaz and Daniels, maybe Show and Sting. I can't believe I forgot about AJ. Kevin Kelly, JR, Mauro Ranallo, Tony Schiavone, etc.


----------



## DestinationUnknown

JayBull said:


> I dont care if you dont like the accusation. Youre an alt of one those guys. Its blatant lmao.
> 
> Youve noticed every 'new joiner' gets painted with that brush huh? How would you know if youve only been a member 12 days?
> 
> Keep talking bud, youre making it even more obvious.
> 
> Youre going overboard with the brown nosing of those two aswell now, youre not very good at going incognito are you? What are you like 12?


We are not alts. We are different people from different parts of the world. I don't know him but I agree with his posts most of the time. Another good poster is DammitChrist, you seem to know you're shit too! I am 30 years old and I don't know their ages. In 12 days numerous people have been referred to as rejoiners or alts.


----------



## JayBull

DestinationUnknown said:


> We are not alts. We are different people from different parts of the world. I don't know him but I agree with his posts most of the time. Another good poster is DammitChrist, you seem to know you're shit too! I am 30 years old and I don't know their ages. In 12 days numerous people have been referred to as rejoiners or alts.


At this point you sound like youre trying to convince yourself more than me.

Go away.


----------



## DestinationUnknown

JayBull said:


> At this point you sound like youre trying to convince yourself more than me.
> 
> Go away.


You started on me. Mods can we do something about this bully. I just want to talk wrestling with people who know they're shit like @Prosper @Garty is All Elite and @DammitChrist. Leave me alone please


----------



## JayBull

DestinationUnknown said:


> You started on me. Mods can we do something about this bully. I just want to talk wrestling with people who know they're shit like @Prosper @Garty is All Elite and @DammitChrist. Leave me alone please


😂

Fucking troll.


----------



## DestinationUnknown

JayBull said:


> 😂
> 
> Fucking troll.


I am blocking you now. Good bye


----------



## CM Buck

@NathanMayberry @JayBull stop being conspiracy theorist idiots. Prosper and Garty have existed long before AEW. There's no aew bots in this section

They've been here since 2012 how are they the same person?


----------



## .christopher.

The segment about Orton and Soulja Boy was great. Orton may have won Jim back over after the Alexa match.


----------



## CM Buck

.christopher. said:


> The segment about Orton and Soulja Boy was great. Orton may have won Jim back over after the Alexa match.


Not exactly a high bar to clear. Everyone hates soulja


----------



## .christopher.

Firefromthegods said:


> Not exactly a high bar to clear. Everyone hates soulja


The ending was funny. That bow wow(?) who's apparently training to become a wrestler called Soulja and told him not to go at Randy as he's actually a star. Apparently he said "go for Miz instead" lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels spoke on leg slapping:




*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


>


*A 20 minute rant on Tony Khan's promos? 








*


----------



## NathanMayberry

People say Jim is out of touch, lost the plot, yada yada yada, but what is so wrong with trying to make Wrestling as close as possible to believable? That's literally all he is asking for.


----------



## Hitman1987

NathanMayberry said:


> View attachment 99622
> 
> 
> People say Jim is out of touch, lost the plot, yada yada yada, but what is so wrong with trying to make Wrestling as close as possible to believable? That's literally all he is asking for.


Anybody who thinks he’s out of touch should have a listen to his most recent dynamite review where he pretends he’s Jacob Fatu’s manager and cuts a promo on Mox, it’s a masterclass


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## yeahright2

Interesting how Brian Last keeps talking about a rift between Cody and the rest of the Elite. And they brought up an interesting point; Cody works with Cody´s friends.. Brian knows something he´s not telling.


----------



## qntntgood

In other words, Cody doesn't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## qntntgood

yeahright2 said:


> Interesting how Brian Last keeps talking about a rift between Cody and the rest of the Elite. And they brought up an interesting point; Cody works with Cody´s friends.. Brian knows something he´s not telling.


It's goes back that fight on the jericho cruse,and they have been fighting ever since almost to point of getting physical.and khan siding with the bucks and omega over cody,but Cody was given control over his own storylines.


----------



## Hitman1987

qntntgood said:


> It's gose back that fight on the jericho cruse,and they have been fighting ever sense almost to point of getting physical.and khan siding with the bucks and omega over cody,but Cody was given control over his own storylines.


Is there any truth to this? Who was fighting and what was the cause/reason for fight?

It does seem odd that since Cody stepped away from Elite prior to stadium stampede that him and the Elite/Jericho/Mox have not crossed paths since on TV or BTE


----------



## qntntgood

Hitman1987 said:


> Is there any truth to this? Who was fighting and what was the cause/reason for fight?
> 
> It does seem odd that since Cody stepped away from Elite prior to stadium stampede that him and the Elite/Jericho/Mox have not crossed paths since on TV or BTE


It was reported on awhile back by the various pro wrestle sites and the sportster,sportskeeda and the fans said who were in attendance said there was more then one heated argument.the only one who didn't report on it was the wrestling observer, but it's not the first time cody,omega and the bucks have gotten in it over the creative direction of aew.


----------



## Wolf Mark

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *A 20 minute rant on Tony Khan's promos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hot damn Sasha in that pic....! 😍 



NathanMayberry said:


> View attachment 99622


That's exactly how AEW should book their show, a good stabbing would help ratings.


----------



## yeahright2

qntntgood said:


> It was reported on awhile back by the various pro wrestle sites and the sportster,sportskeeda and the fans said who were in attendance said there was more then one heated argument.the only one who didn't report on it was the wrestling observer, but it's not the first time cody,omega and the bucks have gotten in it over the creative direction of aew.


I missed that? I don´t remember a fight.  But I´ve said since the beginning that one or more of the EVP´s will leave the company due to creative differences.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## IronMan8

qntntgood said:


>


That video still makes it impossible for me not to click on it. Lmao!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

qntntgood said:


> It was reported on awhile back by the various pro wrestle sites and the sportster,sportskeeda and the fans said who were in attendance said there was more then one heated argument.the only one who didn't report on it was the wrestling observer, but it's not the first time cody,omega and the bucks have gotten in it over the creative direction of aew.


Post proof. I haven't heard anything of the sort. There's no way that wouldn't be a bigger story if reported because people thrive on drama.


----------



## Not Lying

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels spoke on leg slapping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The added cheers at the end of Bret' comments was exactly my reaction 
Fck the overuse of the legslap.


----------



## qntntgood

kennykiller12 said:


> Post proof. I haven't heard anything of the sort. There's no way that wouldn't be a bigger story if reported because people thrive on drama.





Redirect Notice


----------



## yeahright2

qntntgood said:


> http://[URL]https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thesportster.com/wrestling/aew-the-elite-backstage/amp/[/URL]


Maybe not the most credible source, but I still believe it. And it´s funny how Meltzer didn´t report anything even though he was on the cruise and was supposed to be an "unbiased" reporter. Just another proof of Uncle Dave trying to paint AEW in an overly positive light


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> Maybe not the most credible source, but I still believe it. And it´s funny how Meltzer didn´t report anything even though he was on the cruise and was supposed to be an "unbiased" reporter. Just another proof of Uncle Dave trying to paint AEW in an overly positive light


I do not think anyone can say Meltzer is unbiased with a straight face.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> I do not think anyone can say Meltzer is unbiased with a straight face.


Meltzer, Twinkletoes and the Old Bucks probably could.. But that´s about it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I disagree with Cornette on MJF's faction being buried. How many times did we see Austin and Rock clown DX and the McMahon Helmsley regime immediately after getting screwed out of title matches? I never once thought they were buried. I think the brawl was well executed and now they're even, which means this'll have to be settled in a faction war on PPV. I'm looking forward to it.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I disagree with Cornette on MJF's faction being buried. How many times did we see Austin and Rock clown DX and the McMahon Helmsley regime immediately after getting screwed out of title matches? I never once thought they were buried. I think the brawl was well executed and now they're even, which means this'll have to be settled in a faction war on PPV. I'm looking forward to it.*


I think his point was that they did not do that within two weeks of the factions first forming. Imagine if the nWo got beat up and Hogan got his head shoved in a toilet two weeks after Bash at the Beach 96. He raised a very good point with that and I did not see it the same way at first but if they wanted a true dominant heel stable, they needed to be built up as credible for awhile before anyone got the better of them. The whole thing with the IC standing in the bathroom staring at the door for hours was ridiculous too. No one thinks through their angle details. A dude with ADHD just says "OMG I love that, go."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I think his point was that they did not do that within two weeks of the factions first forming. Imagine if the nWo got beat up and Hogan got his head shoved in a toilet two weeks after Bash at the Beach 96. He raised a very good point with that and I did not see it the same way at first but if they wanted a true dominant heel stable, they needed to be built up as credible for awhile before anyone got the better of them. The whole thing with the IC standing in the bathroom staring at the door for hours was ridiculous too. No one thinks through their angle details. A dude with ADHD just says "OMG I love that, go."


*That's very valid. It's perfectly fine to want them to rack up more wins before being decimated.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That's very valid. It's perfectly fine to want them to rack up more wins before being decimated.*


Plus it is not like they did not have FTR being geeked out by the Bucks, MJF looking like an idiot singing with Jericho, and Spears being Spears over the past year anyway. They needed some credibility.


----------



## .christopher.

I'm happy with their review of Christian's match.

I couldn't believe that people were raving about it. It didn't matter how good from a technical pov it was because the whole thing was counter productive from the way it was booked to begin with.

It takes AEW no time at all to kill any star power/interest in big new signings, and it sucks to see.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Two Sheds said:


> The whole thing with the IC standing in the bathroom staring at the door for hours was ridiculous too. No one thinks through their angle details. A dude with ADHD just says "OMG I love that, go."


With regards this bit specifically - in kayfabe terms you're right it doesn't make much sense. But I liked it - the whole scene reminded me of the comedic gangster movie genre like "Lock Stock" or "Snatch". Lots of grittiness mixed in with a few comedic touches, sometimes putting visual impact and soundbites ahead of realism. I'm able to suspend my disbelief to enjoy a movie like that and the same goes here. It was a cool visual and a unexpected shock, as a result. Actually, the whole scene was cinematic so didn't feel like a real fight but in the same way as you'd see in a TV drama or movie imo. A lot more entertaining to me than some of the generic brawls we see as ringside etc.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## One Shed

Pentagon Senior said:


> With regards this bit specifically - in kayfabe terms you're right it doesn't make much sense. But I liked it - the whole scene reminded me of the comedic gangster movie genre like "Lock Stock" or "Snatch". Lots of grittiness mixed in with a few comedic touches, sometimes putting visual impact and soundbites ahead of realism. I'm able to suspend my disbelief to enjoy a movie like that and the same goes here. It was a cool visual and a unexpected shock, as a result. Actually, the whole scene was cinematic so didn't feel like a real fight but in the same way as you'd see in a TV drama or movie imo. A lot more entertaining to me than some of the generic brawls we see as ringside etc.


I am able to suspend my disbelief too, but not if what I am being told to believe is too dumb. I very much enjoy a good beat down angle, but that bathroom thing really hurt it for me and it immediately distracted me from what was happening because it was the first thing they showed. It made NO sense and they could have easily just had the IC waiting right outside the locker room door. Movies and TV shows generally have someone on staff in charge of continuity and AEW needs someone like that badly. So much schizophrenic booking and not thinking through things long term. To see a few people on here argue that they are good at long term storytelling is just hilarious to me. Maybe in a big picture sense they have their ideas down, but no one is really thinking through the details to actually make it work.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> I'm happy with their review of Christian's match.
> 
> I couldn't believe that people were raving about it. It didn't matter how good from a technical pov it was because the whole thing was counter productive from the way it was booked to begin with.
> 
> It takes AEW no time at all to kill any star power/interest in big new signings, and it sucks to see.


*You're the most objective Christian fan I've seen on the internet in my 9 years of following the IWC. So many of them are on the complete opposite side of the spectrum where they think he was far superior to Edge and deserved his push.*


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Two Sheds said:


> I am able to suspend my disbelief too, but not if what I am being told to believe is too dumb. I very much enjoy a good beat down angle, but that bathroom thing really hurt it for me and it immediately distracted me from what was happening because it was the first thing they showed. It made NO sense and they could have easily just had the IC waiting right outside the locker room door. Movies and TV shows generally have someone on staff in charge of continuity and AEW needs someone like that badly. So much schizophrenic booking and not thinking through things long term. To see a few people on here argue that they are good at long term storytelling is just hilarious to me. Maybe in a big picture sense they have their ideas down, but no one is really thinking through the details to actually make it work.


Fair enough - for me it was the kind of thing I'd see in a movie and not bother to question as it was a cool visual. But we all see things differently. 

With regards storylines and long term booking - I would say it's hit and miss. They try to do long term booking and sometimes it comes off well - there were parts of the Omega/Hangman relationship, the MJF/Pinnacle swerve, the Omega/Callis screw job angle that are examples for me. Other times the pace of a storyline is off - the Omega angle has stuttered and been confused. And yet other times they just make a mess of it - Shaq v Cody...WTF was that lol. So it's a mixed bag for me but when it comes off I prefer it to angles I'm likely to get from another product. I'm a fan of the little clues and call backs they drop along the way - I appreciate the thought that goes into it and the richness it adds over your typical, simple wrestling trope.


----------



## TD Stinger

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I disagree with Cornette on MJF's faction being buried. How many times did we see Austin and Rock clown DX and the McMahon Helmsley regime immediately after getting screwed out of title matches? I never once thought they were buried. I think the brawl was well executed and now they're even, which means this'll have to be settled in a faction war on PPV. I'm looking forward to it.*


Haven't actually heard Corny's thoughts on this (as I haven't seen a video pop up on my Youtube yet), but I kind of get the idea behind the message.

I think back to the Shield for example. One of the big reasons The Shield became a big deal is because they were protected. Most of the time when they were on TV, they were kicking ass. But even when it was their turn to give back, they hardly ever got "laid out". If they were on the receiving end of a beating, they usually were at least able to retreat and live to fight another day. They may have lost one fight here and there, but there was also hardly a ever a visual of them being completely laid out. And when it did happen (like when Evolution did it to them), it meant something.

Last week, only 3 weeks after the initial beatdown and introduction of the Pinnacle, the Inner Circle whooped their collective asses and kicked them out of the locker room they took over. Now, I thought the brawl was very entertaining and fun, don't get me wrong. But it just felt so early to do it. It would have been one thing if the Pinnacle had been in the ring, IC return, and then they chase them off while the Pinnacle regroup. But here, they got their asses handed to them, including Jericho giving MJF a swirly to top it off.

Even with Jericho saying "this is far from over" or whatever he said, we already got the visual of the Inner Circle getting their revenge. So now the Pinnacle will have to find a way to try and outdo that and it's a dangerous cycle to start.


----------



## One Shed

Pentagon Senior said:


> Fair enough - for me it was the kind of thing I'd see in a movie and not bother to question as it was a cool visual. But we all see things differently.
> 
> With regards storylines and long term booking - I would say it's hit and miss. They try to do long term booking and sometimes it comes off well - there were parts of the Omega/Hangman relationship, the MJF/Pinnacle swerve, the Omega/Callis screw job angle that are examples for me. Other times the pace of a storyline is off - the Omega angle has stuttered and been confused. And yet other times they just make a mess of it - Shaq v Cody...WTF was that lol. So it's a mixed bag for me but when it comes off I prefer it to angles I'm likely to get from another product. I'm a fan of the little clues and call backs they drop along the way - I appreciate the thought that goes into it and the richness it adds over your typical, simple wrestling trope.


The way I have seen it is they do something, they forget it about it and do other things, and if that initial thing ends up coming back, people will say it was great long term storytelling or the plan all along. I am sure if Mike Tyson showed up again and yawned, some would say "oh wow! they really DID have it planned out all along!" but that is obviously not true. The more I see proof that Tony has a pretty substantial case of ADHD, the more the product presented makes sense to me (in that it rarely does make sense).


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

qntntgood said:


> Redirect Notice


Rovert? lol. He's not a credible source at all. Still I'll concede it's possible. Dave has always reported things differently for his "friends".


----------



## Hitman1987

qntntgood said:


> It was reported on awhile back by the various pro wrestle sites and the sportster,sportskeeda and the fans said who were in attendance said there was more then one heated argument.the only one who didn't report on it was the wrestling observer, but it's not the first time cody,omega and the bucks have gotten in it over the creative direction of aew.


My theory is that Jericho and Mox were promised the first title reigns as part of their signing terms, Kenny accepted having his push put on ice for the first year and Cody didn’t so Cody wrote himself out of title scene and went into business for himself with the TNT title by pushing it at the same level as the World title thus calling it the ace title.

It’s a theory though, I just need JR to verify it in his first shoot interview which will be the most anticipated shoot interview since Mox left WWE.


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> I think his point was that they did not do that within two weeks of the factions first forming. Imagine if the nWo got beat up and Hogan got his head shoved in a toilet two weeks after Bash at the Beach 96. He raised a very good point with that and I did not see it the same way at first but if they wanted a true dominant heel stable, they needed to be built up as credible for awhile before anyone got the better of them. The whole thing with the IC standing in the bathroom staring at the door for hours was ridiculous too. No one thinks through their angle details. A dude with ADHD just says "OMG I love that, go."


For me they basically just told the audience that the Pinnacle, their brand new faction of top guys, are actually not top guys because they just had their asses handed to them by a faction that haven’t won or achieved anything collectively or individually in 12 months.

Jericho lost to OC 
Hager lost to Mox/Cody/Wardlow
PnP lost to best friends and Bucks
Sammy lost to Matt Hardy

Once again a complete lack of sense and restraint by booker of the year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> Haven't actually heard Corny's thoughts on this (as I haven't seen a video pop up on my Youtube yet), but I kind of get the idea behind the message.
> 
> I think back to the Shield for example. One of the big reasons The Shield became a big deal is because they were protected. Most of the time when they were on TV, they were kicking ass. But even when it was their turn to give back, they hardly ever got "laid out". If they were on the receiving end of a beating, they usually were at least able to retreat and live to fight another day. They may have lost one fight here and there, but there was also hardly a ever a visual of them being completely laid out. And when it did happen (like when Evolution did it to them), it meant something.
> 
> Last week, only 3 weeks after the initial beatdown and introduction of the Pinnacle, the Inner Circle whooped their collective asses and kicked them out of the locker room they took over. Now, I thought the brawl was very entertaining and fun, don't get me wrong. But it just felt so early to do it. It would have been one thing if the Pinnacle had been in the ring, IC return, and then they chase them off while the Pinnacle regroup. But here, they got their asses handed to them, including Jericho giving MJF a swirly to top it off.
> 
> Even with Jericho saying "this is far from over" or whatever he said, we already got the visual of the Inner Circle getting their revenge. So now the Pinnacle will have to find a way to try and outdo that and it's a dangerous cycle to start.


*Fun fact: Before Cena ruined them, The Shield never beat the Wyatt Family and Bray was the only person in the company to pin Roman twice.

To your point: with about 2 months to build to the pay-per-view, they could have stretched this out for a few more weeks and given the Pinnacle credible wins, but I did greatly appreciate the visual of the cinematic brawl and that's probably affecting how I view this situation.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## La Parka

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Fun fact: The Shield never beat the Wyatt Family and Bray was the only person in the company to pin Roman twice.
> 
> To your point: with about 2 months to build to the pay-per-view, they could have stretched this out for a few more weeks and given the Pinnacle credible wins, but I did greatly appreciate the visual of the cinematic brawl and that's probably affecting how I view this situation.*


Shield beat them on main event near the end of their run


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

La Parka said:


> Shield beat them on main event near the end of their run


*After Cena destroyed Bray's momentum, so I'll add that preface.*


----------



## kingfunkel

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I disagree with Cornette on MJF's faction being buried. How many times did we see Austin and Rock clown DX and the McMahon Helmsley regime immediately after getting screwed out of title matches? I never once thought they were buried. I think the brawl was well executed and now they're even, which means this'll have to be settled in a faction war on PPV. I'm looking forward to it.*


I somewhat agree with him. The prinnicle have had their commeupence, after 2 weeks. Should have stretched it out for longer, having slight beat downs but have the heels run away before it got too serious.

For starts I'd have given FTR the tag titles with an assist from MJF; are the young bucks even using them at this point? Have them impliment the rematch clause last week when the inner circle were absent. 
Bring back the 20mins with excellence or whatever it was called. I'd have Spears lose to Darby thanks to the inner circle this week. Stretch it out as Cornette says till the war games, then do this segment.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Two Sheds said:


> The way I have seen it is they do something, they forget it about it and do other things, and if that initial thing ends up coming back, people will say it was great long term storytelling or the plan all along. I am sure if Mike Tyson showed up again and yawned, some would say "oh wow! they really DID have it planned out all along!" but that is obviously not true. The more I see proof that Tony has a pretty substantial case of ADHD, the more the product presented makes sense to me (in that it rarely does make sense).


I'll concede it does feel like that with certain angles, kinda stop start. But I do think they've had a number of long term storylines in the background since day one and have dropped certain clues along the way. Some they've capitalised on, others they've stalled on or squandered altogether. So hit and miss for me but the hits are satisfying because of the calbacks to past events. 

I did chuckle at the Tyson comment though. One example from the 'we tried it but it didn't work so we'll forget it ever happened' pile.


----------



## Ger

Thought about making a own thread in AEW section for that, but I think it fits here:


https://www.cameo.com/jimcornette?qid=1617646355


----------



## Wolf Mark

Two Sheds said:


> I think his point was that they did not do that within two weeks of the factions first forming. Imagine if the nWo got beat up and Hogan got his head shoved in a toilet two weeks after Bash at the Beach 96. He raised a very good point with that and I did not see it the same way at first but if they wanted a true dominant heel stable, they needed to be built up as credible for awhile before anyone got the better of them. The whole thing with the IC standing in the bathroom staring at the door for hours was ridiculous too. No one thinks through their angle details. A dude with ADHD just says "OMG I love that, go."


Yea TK is completely lost on the psychology of pro wrestling. After The Pinnacle did their mischief, it created heat that you basically need to sustain. By having them do even more stuff so the heat gets bigger and bigger and the people get pissed. Until they get their common place against the faces at an event where every fan will want to watch. But here the heat is already gone, already deflated cause the Pinnacle already had their common place. Only two weeks later and the leader had his face in a toilet bowl. It's over.


----------



## .christopher.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You're the most objective Christian fan I've seen on the internet in my 9 years of following the IWC. So many of them are on the complete opposite side of the spectrum where they think he was far superior to Edge and deserved his push.*


I hate to break it to you, mate, but I did prefer him to Edge and did think he deserved a push, ha.

Still, I try to remain objective, and can understand where others (like yourself and other people I've interacted on here about him with) are coming from when they have the opposite opinion.

As far as his AEW career so far, it's sucked, and I didn't have high expectations to begin with.


----------



## One Shed

Last week's Experience:


----------



## One Shed




----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> The way I have seen it is they do something, they forget it about it and do other things, and if that initial thing ends up coming back, people will say it was great long term storytelling or the plan all along.* I am sure if Mike Tyson showed up again and yawned*, some would say "oh wow! they really DID have it planned out all along!" but that is obviously not true. The more I see proof that Tony has a pretty substantial case of ADHD, the more the product presented makes sense to me (in that it rarely does make sense).


Now I´m more convinced than ever that Tony or his stooges is reading WF..


----------



## qntntgood

Two Sheds said:


>


They are hinting at something going on with the tnt network,aew and the evp's.I wonder if the network gets involved,who's head is going to roll first.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

I was just driving home and started the Drive Thru and nearly ran off the road when they started talking about the Mars Bars up the Arse title being revoked by the prestigious International Anal Inserter Association (IAIA). I was expecting them to announce Jelly was the guy at the end.


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> Interesting how Brian Last keeps talking about a rift between Cody and the rest of the Elite. And they brought up an interesting point; Cody works with Cody´s friends.. Brian knows something he´s not telling.


They talk to people within the company. Not everybody is drinking the kool-aid there. A lot of people would rather their profession be treated with a bit more sincerity.

A lot of what Cody said very early on has made him look like a liar. That’s coming from some sort of internal push-back against his ideas. Omega and The Bucks seem like they would have each other’s backs, philosophically, and they have known each other longer. One of them has a wife in the company too. Politically, I think they are a much stronger unit.

That’s all much more interesting than anything going on the actual television program, haha.


----------



## Shock Street

The Wood said:


> They talk to people within the company. Not everybody is drinking the kool-aid there. A lot of people would rather their profession be treated with a bit more sincerity.
> 
> A lot of what Cody said very early on has made him look like a liar. That’s coming from some sort of internal push-back against his ideas. Omega and The Bucks seem like they would have each other’s backs, philosophically, and they have known each other longer. One of them has a wife in the company too. Politically, I think they are a much stronger unit.
> 
> That’s all much more interesting than anything going on the actual television program, haha.


I've said for a long time it feels like two shows sharing one time slot, and I guess it's more obvious now that the split is the Elite booked stuff vs the Cody booked stuff. They have totally different feels in terms of content (though both groups suffer from turning matches that should be 2 to 5 minutes to 15+).


----------



## Hitman1987

I think we all know that after they ruined the Pinnacle after 2 weeks that the only interesting storylines AEW has left is the real life EVP civil war and JR’s post AEW shoot interview.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## ProWresBlog

From the start, I always thought it was just a matter of time until the in-fighting started in AEW. Almost every promotion or promoter ever has put their friends and family members in positions of power within their promotion and AEW has 5 people doing that at the same time with the Bucks, Omega, Cody and Brandi plus Jericho. It's just a matter of time until someone's friend or family member gets into it with someone else's friend or family member or has to be let go and causes an all-out civil war.

It seems like the factions are:

Cody and Brandi - Red Velvet, Arn and Arn's son, Jade, Dustin Rhodes, QT, Scorpio Sky and all of the Nightmare Factory students

Kenny - Callis, Shida, Riho, Nakazawa and Nyla Rose

The Young Bucks - Cutler, most of the Dark Order members, Best Friends, SCU, Excalibur and Top Flight

Jericho - Luther


----------



## The XL 2

kennykiller12 said:


> Rovert? lol. He's not a credible source at all. Still I'll concede it's possible. Dave has always reported things differently for his "friends".


Rovert is more credible than Dave Meltzer is, especially when talking about AEW. Meltzer is clearly in bed with them.


----------



## The Wood

I can see a major political disruption happening in the early months of 2022, if not sooner. Depending on what Jericho does. A lot of people expect him to go back to the WWE, but if he loves his freedom in AEW, but wants a larger slice of stardom, him going into business for himself would not surprise me. Especially because JR would be available as a top executive.

Remember how this thing came about and the initial rumours were about Jericho and JR having more official powers? It was those guys who would say that all you needed to compete with Vince — properly compete — was money. There’s got to be some measure of disappointment with how this has turned.

All Jericho would need is a backer. A Rick Rubin to his Jim Cornette. Someone that would have faith that Jericho and JR, for example, would be able to generate enough in rights fees to justify the investment. Hey, didn’t Steve Austin mention something about a giant international backer?

Let’s say Jericho leaves, takes JR, strikes up a deal with New Japan of America to feature a lot of their guys, so there’s access to a younger talent pool to compliment Jericho and whoever he can convince to sign up top. It wouldn’t surprise me if Kenny Omega and Don Callis, maybe even The Young Bucks, jumped for a slice of that pie. That leaves Cody and TK with their dicks in their hands. OR, they stay in AEW, use their political strength together to keep blocking Cody, and to work with Jericho, which becomes a door which closes if they don’t get what they want.

But those are just some options.


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> I was just driving home and started the Drive Thru and nearly ran off the road when they started talking about the Mars Bars up the Arse title being revoked by the prestigious International Anal Inserter Association (IAIA). I was expecting them to announce Jelly was the guy at the end.


Blimey O-Reilly! That was quite something, lmao.

I had just started the podcast as I was eating and, safe to say, I didn't eat as much as I had planned.

If that didn't make you proud to be English then, well, you're probably English.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*I can't believe Dave had the balls to say this shit on the airwaves. The Young Bucks literally wrestle the same TRASH match every week and he masturbates over it, yet he has the nerve to act like the NXT men are the only ones guilty of it.
*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't believe Dave had the balls to say this shit on the airwaves. The Young Bucks literally wrestle the same TRASH match every week and he masturbates over it, yet he has the nerve to act like the NXT men are the only ones guilty of it.*


Just another proof that Uncle Dave has lost his marbles and is drinking heavily of the Old Bucks/Omega Kool-aid.


----------



## The Wood

I was just listening to the Lapsed Fan podcast series with Dave Meltzer on Starrcade. I think it’s 1998 where he talks about Goldberg’s streak and how they made it not real and that really cost them. It’s an AMAZING listen, because actually does/did know his shit, and it’s kind of weird after the modern bombardment of his shit to hear him talking about how to present wrestling to an audience. He sounds VERY similar to Jim Cornette, and it’s fascinatingly ironic to compare that to Dave now.


----------



## qntntgood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't believe Dave had the balls to say this shit on the airwaves. The Young Bucks literally wrestle the same TRASH match every week and he masturbates over it, yet he has the nerve to act like the NXT men are the only ones guilty of it.
> *


Dave at that point is a lost cause,and other podcast are starting to report on some of the backstage turmoil in aew.apprently you have clicks forming in aew,of wrestler's who don't them to hire anymore WWE guys.and you also pressure coming TNT network executive's about aew product,and at this Cody is making plans for his future if everything goes south.


----------



## VIP86

i haven't been able to watch anything wrestling related for two weeks now
i will catch up on Cornette's podcasts (today or tomorrow)
but what about the last two dynamite shows
do they deserve four hours of my life ?


----------



## EmbassyForever

lmao I guess in 2021 Rovert is a credible source. Dude is a known troll & creep. Don't be ridiculous


----------



## yeahright2

EmbassyForever said:


> lmao I guess in 2021 Rovert is a credible source. Dude is a known troll & creep. Don't be ridiculous


Didn´t I just point out that maybe he´s NOT the most credible source? But I´d still take him over Uncle Dave


----------



## DaSlacker

ProWresBlog said:


> From the start, I always thought it was just a matter of time until the in-fighting started in AEW. Almost every promotion or promoter ever has put their friends and family members in positions of power within their promotion and AEW has 5 people doing that at the same time with the Bucks, Omega, Cody and Brandi plus Jericho. It's just a matter of time until someone's friend or family member gets into it with someone else's friend or family member or has to be let go and causes an all-out civil war.
> 
> It seems like the factions are:
> 
> Cody and Brandi - Red Velvet, Arn and Arn's son, Jade, Dustin Rhodes, QT, Scorpio Sky and all of the Nightmare Factory students
> 
> Kenny - Callis, Shida, Riho, Nakazawa and Nyla Rose
> 
> The Young Bucks - Cutler, most of the Dark Order members, Best Friends, SCU, Excalibur and Top Flight
> 
> Jericho - Luther


Traditionally, wrestling promotions operate best when they have a ambitious authoritarian in control and 1 or 2 trusted hencemen who know their stuff. Or hencemen who can offer something new and a ruthless authoritarian who knows his/her stuff:

Vince McMahon and George Scott, Vince and Pat Patterson, Jim Crockett and Dusty Rhodes, Tod Gordon and Paul Heyman, Eric Bischoff and Kevin Sullivan/Terry Taylor, McMahon and Vince Russo/Jim Cornette, McMahon and Kreski. 

Tony Khan, with his EVPs, has somehow found a cross between the compartmentalised (and criticised) corporate mentality of post publicly listed WWE. And 'all the top names having major creative control' approach of bloated WCW towards the end. Worst of both worlds.


----------



## The Wood

It’s very curious. Of all the things people are nostalgic for in wrestling, and things a pandering pro-wrestling could implement for brownie points, is having a single booker wth a personal vision.

It makes me wonder if giving these guys creative control was a bribe and concession that TK had to make to get Omega, The Bucks and/or Cody on board in any way. Like a bunch of undersized Hogans in WCW — a decision which both enabled the rise of that promotion, but necessitated its demise.


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> It’s very curious. Of all the things people are nostalgic for in wrestling, and things a pandering pro-wrestling could implement for brownie points, is having a single booker wth a personal vision.
> 
> It makes me wonder if giving these guys creative control was a bribe and concession that TK had to make to get Omega, The Bucks and/or Cody on board in any way. Like a bunch of undersized Hogans in WCW — a decision which both enabled the rise of that promotion, but necessitated its demise.


Probably not a bribe as such, just a part of the contract. All of them would jump at any chance to have influence. And Khan has no idea about how to put together a wrestling show, so he needed someone who (in his mind) had an idea about how to do it. He would have been better off if he had just hired them like any other wrestlers and had found a booker to run the show.


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> Probably not a bribe as such, just a part of the contract. All of them would jump at any chance to have influence. And Khan has no idea about how to put together a wrestling show, so he needed someone who (in his mind) had an idea about how to do it. He would have been better off if he had just hired them like any other wrestlers and had found a booker to run the show.


But does Omega go if he is not given the book? Why is that even a part of their contracts?


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> But does Omega go if he is not given the book? Why is that even a part of their contracts?


I think none of them would be there if they didn´t have direct influence and/or control.. Everyone say they did great in Japan, so they would probably just have stayed there.
It´s part of their contracts because Khan was trying to recreate WCW, and they convinced him this was the way to do it.. They went "all in" and put their name and reputation in it.


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> I think none of them would be there if they didn´t have direct influence and/or control.. Everyone say they did great in Japan, so they would probably just have stayed there.
> It´s part of their contracts because Khan was trying to recreate WCW, and they convinced him this was the way to do it.. They went "all in" and put their name and reputation in it.


But that’s sort of what I mean with bribe. Eric Bischoff had to grant Hogan influence to get him into WCW. It might be very similar to get the EVPs into AEW. Except on a smaller scale.

The Bucks probably made a living in Japan, but they were not big deals. Omega was presented as a main eventer, but the company was on its way up when he was there, and continued to rise after he left.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, if Corny ranted on the IC kicking the Pinnacle's ass last week, imagine his rant after Jericho's promo where buried the Pinnacle and seeing the Pinnacle (6 on 1) run from Tyson, lol.


----------



## Whoanma

TD Stinger said:


> Well, if Corny ranted on the IC kicking the Pinnacle's ass last week, imagine his rant after Jericho's promo where buried the Pinnacle and seeing the Pinnacle (6 on 1) run from Tyson, lol.


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> But that’s sort of what I mean with bribe. Eric Bischoff had to grant Hogan influence to get him into WCW. It might be very similar to get the EVPs into AEW. Except on a smaller scale.
> 
> The Bucks probably made a living in Japan, but they were not big deals. Omega was presented as a main eventer, but the company was on its way up when he was there, and continued to rise after he left.


okay, if that´s what you mean with bribe, then I can go with that. Although my idea of a bribe is more like some shady, under-the-table agreement involving cash money


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> okay, if that´s what you mean with bribe, then I can go with that. Although my idea of a bribe is more like some shady, under-the-table agreement involving cash money


Oh, I assume all the money they are flogging for themselves is done very openly and over the table.


----------



## DaSlacker

The Wood said:


> It’s very curious. Of all the things people are nostalgic for in wrestling, and things a pandering pro-wrestling could implement for brownie points, is having a single booker wth a personal vision.
> 
> It makes me wonder if giving these guys creative control was a bribe and concession that TK had to make to get Omega, The Bucks and/or Cody on board in any way. Like a bunch of undersized Hogans in WCW — a decision which both enabled the rise of that promotion, but necessitated its demise.


A bit of both. I'd say he offered them creative sway to save money on what they could demand during the WWE/AEW bidding wars. But then it seems he overpays jobbers like Marko anyway. A sweetner to get them for sure, but then surely a TNT deal and a A+ arena touring company built around their 'brand' should be enough. Maybe a bit of creative control to assure them a booker couldn't kill their box office potential. 

All signs point to Tony sincerely believing the Avengers Assemble/Deadpool approach to a wrestling booking room was going to be more popular than it is. In his mind a hybrid NWA/NJPW/PWG probably sounded off the charts.


----------



## The Wood

I’m willing to bet he offered them all money and the creative control. Book it and they will come, “these guys are really popular.”


----------



## .christopher.

I loved Jim going in on AEW's female referee.

This business is filled with morons now. You'd think they were just ignoring the rules that have been in place before most of us were born, but no, they genuinely don't know the rules to their own profession. I don't know what's worse - looking like you don't care for the rules or not knowing them in the first place.

How did it come to this? Wrestling is utterly fucked.


----------



## RapShepard

qntntgood said:


> Dave at that point is a lost cause,and other podcast are starting to report on some of the backstage turmoil in aew.apprently you have clicks forming in aew,of wrestler's who don't them to hire anymore WWE guys.and you also pressure coming TNT network executive's about aew product,and at this Cody is making plans for his future if everything goes south.


What podcasts and reporters?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> Well, if Corny ranted on the IC kicking the Pinnacle's ass last week, imagine his rant after Jericho's promo where buried the Pinnacle and seeing the Pinnacle (6 on 1) run from Tyson, lol.


*That's what we're waiting for 🤣*


----------



## girlonwrestling

Papa Cornette is going to smoke their shitty show and I'm going to love it


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> I loved Jim going in on AEW's female referee.
> 
> This business is filled with morons now. You'd think they were just ignoring the rules that have been in place before most of us were born, but no, they genuinely don't know the rules to their own profession. I don't know what's worse - looking like you don't care for the rules or not knowing them in the first place.
> 
> How did it come to this? Wrestling is utterly fucked.


Professor Buck is "teaching" the class apparently.


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> Professor Buck is "teaching" the class apparently.


Oh, lordy, lord...

That's like the janitor taking over from Gordon Ramsay as head chef in one of his restaurants.

These guys can't even do the basics and they're training a whole new generation? There is no hope for wrestling.


----------



## qntntgood

RapShepard said:


> What podcasts and reporters?


Keep 100 official and Vince Russo have touch on it.


----------



## yeahright2

qntntgood said:


> Keep 100 official and Vince Russo have touch on it.


And of course Brian Last on the Jim Cornette experience.


----------



## One Shed

Drive Thru from this week:


----------



## Klitschko

I will start liking Cornette if he reviews Tay Conti's ass.


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> I will start liking Cornette if he reviews Tay Conti's ass.


Pretty sure his legal council advised him against that because it could be received as being sexist.


----------



## The Wood

I’m sure you could talk about it due to parody reasons.


----------



## yeahright2

The Wood said:


> I’m sure you could talk about it due to parody reasons.


Like the Virgin Penelope? Perhaps, if they made it clear it´s a parody.. Maybe he should call Stephen P. New before doing it though


----------



## Klitschko

@The Wood are you doing to respond to your fan thread in rants lol?


----------



## .christopher.

Cornette probably won't mention it, but Brian on the other hand...


----------



## The Wood

Klitschko said:


> @The Wood are you doing to respond to your fan thread in rants lol?


Haha, I haven’t checked on it in a while. Or is this a different one? Either way I’m torn between letting them have their fun and paying no mind to what doesn’t matter and going in there to layeth the SmackDown.

But to all those who do stick up for me (if anyone), please know I do appreciate it. If I don’t thank you, it’s just because I haven’t seen it because little people deserve little attention.


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> Haha, I haven’t checked on it in a while. Or is this a different one? Either way I’m torn between letting them have their fun and paying no mind to what doesn’t matter and going in there to layeth the SmackDown.
> 
> But to all those who do stick up for me (if anyone), please know I do appreciate it. If I don’t thank you, it’s just because I haven’t seen it because little people deserve little attention.


It's a new one. Lots of us had your back.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Garty

The Wood said:


> Haha, I haven’t checked on it in a while. Or is this a different one? Either way I’m torn between letting them have their fun and paying no mind to what doesn’t matter and going in there to layeth the SmackDown.
> 
> But to all those who do stick up for me (if anyone), please know I do appreciate it. If I don’t thank you, it’s just because I haven’t seen it because little people deserve little attention.


I'm glad your name is The Wood because that would explain the extra 18 inch Pinocchio nose you grew when you actually wrote that. I don't believe for one second that you didn't know about the thread. You've been called out from the very first post and if you have all these users "backing you up" shouldn't they have told you two days ago now?!

So, you're either blind and can't see/find your "Alert" pop-ups, playing stupid, or you're lying. Which one is it Woody?


----------



## Garty

qntntgood said:


>


Is this a comment on Aubrey, AEW, or wrestling in general? I've been watching wrestling for about 40 years now and I've seen all sorts of tags made, in the exact ways he's described in the video. Hell, the one of "being slapped on the back by your tag-partner" is done on every wrestling show every week. Anything to talk shit about AEW though...


----------



## RapShepard

Garty is All Elite said:


> Is this a comment on Aubrey, AEW, or wrestling in general? I've been watching wrestling for about 40 years now and I've seen all sorts of tags made, in the exact ways he's described in the video. Hell, the one of "being slapped on the back by your tag-partner" is done on every wrestling show every week. Anything to talk shit about AEW though...


----------



## The Wood

Klitschko said:


> It's a new one. Lots of us had your back.


Thanks very much. To you and everyone else.



Garty is All Elite said:


> I'm glad your name is The Wood because that would explain the extra 18 inch Pinocchio nose you grew when you actually wrote that. I don't believe for one second that you didn't know about the thread. You've been called out from the very first post and if you have all these users "backing you up" shouldn't they have told you two days ago now?!
> 
> So, you're either blind and can't see/find your "Alert" pop-ups, playing stupid, or you're lying. Which one is it Woody?


I don’t have alerts activated and don’t actively check them. That simple, but continue being obsessed with me.


----------



## The Wood

Double post.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*I laughed so hard when this thumbnail popped up on my YouTube homepage because y'all were hyping it up so much and I've been waiting for it all day 🤣*


----------



## Leviticus

Cornette gets one thing consistently right about aw it is horribly booked. It's like there's no overall booking strategy for the shows and they just let the wrestlers book their own matches to get themselves over and have no idea how to actually tie all the matches and storylines together into a consistently good show.

He is especially right when it comes to the type of matches that aew runs which is nothing but overbooked spot matches. I'm okay with that type of match but when you every single match on the show is a overbooked spot match and it kills the momentum of the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't wait for Cornette to roast Tony Khan for giving unsolicited advice to Vince for Wrestlemania's weather issues:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381053337253076994*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't wait for Cornette to roast Tony Khan for giving unsolicited advice to Vince for Wrestlemania's weather issues:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381053337253076994*


“Thanks, pal. We’ll just put a roof over ours.”


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette is going to be mind blown when he sees Bad Bunny is a better wrestler than almost the entirety of the AEW roster.*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette is going to be mind blown when he sees Bad Bunny is a better wrestler than almost the entirety of the AEW roster.*


Holy shit, I haven’t seen this match, but that is hilarious on the face of it. It’s amazing what working with a top agent, shutting your mouth, using your ears and working smart will achieve. It’s not that unbelievable that a guy with so little experience, but with genuine respect for wrestling, could actually do better than the white noise spam-artists across the way.

If it’s actually good, Cornette will say it’s a shame that a tiny rapper can walk into wrestling and suddenly be better than 90% of the so-called professions, but he’s not exactly wrong. Which is a big problem, lol.


----------



## .christopher.

WrestleMania review is this Tuesday on the upcoming drive thru. Wednesday for me in England.


----------



## qntntgood

The Wood said:


> “Thanks, pal. We’ll just put a roof over ours.”


Wasn't this the same guy,who cried like a little bitch a month ago because girl on cinema.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## .christopher.

Garty is All Elite said:


> Is this a comment on Aubrey, AEW, or wrestling in general? I've been watching wrestling for about 40 years now and I've seen all sorts of tags made, in the exact ways he's described in the video. Hell, the one of "being slapped on the back by your tag-partner" is done on every wrestling show every week. Anything to talk shit about AEW though...


It's about Aubrey in particular here because she exposed her limited knowledge of the rules of her own profession herself, a fan wanted to know Jim's opinion on it, and Brian picked that specific question. It wasn't Corny going out of his way to find more stuff to criticise AEW and their employees for. They give him enough material as it is.

& yes, he hates the way talent ignore rules in every promotion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, I haven’t seen this match, but that is hilarious on the face of it. It’s amazing what working with a top agent, shutting your mouth, using your ears and working smart will achieve. It’s not that unbelievable that a guy with so little experience, but with genuine respect for wrestling, could actually do better than the white noise spam-artists across the way.
> 
> If it’s actually good, Cornette will say it’s a shame that a tiny rapper can walk into wrestling and suddenly be better than 90% of the so-called professions, but he’s not exactly wrong. Which is a big problem, lol.


*I'm not exaggerating or trolling, I'm being dead serious. With 3 months of training, Bad Bunny told a better in ring story than everything we've seen on Dynamite for the past year, outside of the women's division.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm not exaggerating or trolling, I'm being dead serious. With 3 months of training, Bad Bunny told a better in ring story than everything we've seen on Dynamite for the past year, outside of the women's division.*


He also managed to do a dive and a Canadian Destroyer without making it look too terrible or have the guys pop up like nothing happened afterwards.


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm not exaggerating or trolling, I'm being dead serious. With 3 months of training, Bad Bunny told a better in ring story than everything we've seen on Dynamite for the past year, outside of the women's division.*


I saw clips of the match. Oh wow. Not bad at all. Rookie of the Year if he keeps going. Booker of the Year if he starts his own show.

I was totally right about Cornette’s trepidation about Bad Bunny too. Basically “it might make the business look bad if he’s too good.” But this was actually fine, I think. Everyone did their part well. I’ll say that the Canadian Destroyer was a bit much, but I kind of like it as an inside joke. Hopefully, of all people, Bad Bunny kills spamming of that move, because even he can do it.


----------



## qntntgood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm not exaggerating or trolling, I'm being dead serious. With 3 months of training, Bad Bunny told a better in ring story than everything we've seen on Dynamite for the past year, outside of the women's division.*


And that's a damn shame,I had this theory a while back that the evp's would hire talent.that would not out shine them,and the ones who could take reigns would find themselves taking a backseat to omega,the bucks,and Cody.


----------



## The Wood

qntntgood said:


> And that's a damn shame,I had this theory a while back that the evp's would hire talent.that would not out shine them,and the ones who could take reigns would find themselves taking a backseat to omega,the bucks,and Cody.


Yeah, I think that’s playing out.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> He also managed to do a dive and a Canadian Destroyer without making it look too terrible or have the guys pop up like nothing happened afterwards.


That says a lot about the talent of Miz and Morrison. But horribly exposes the business.


----------



## Londonlaw

It says a lot that I only found out about Dave Meltzer’s light criticism of AEW’s booking (about 18 months late, of course) through Jim Cornette’s analysis of it.

I hadn’t seen it mentioned widely online.

And it’s not being mentioned AT ALL outside of this thread that I could see. I guess it’s difficult to address or wrap your head around criticism when it comes from within your own cheering section, especially when some of it is exactly what those outside the circle/‘haters’ have been saying for a long time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> It says a lot that I only found out about Dave Meltzer’s light criticism of AEW’s booking (about 18 months late, of course) through Jim Cornette’s analysis of it.
> 
> I hadn’t seen it mentioned widely online.
> 
> And it’s not being mentioned AT ALL outside of this thread that I could see. I guess it’s difficult to address or wrap your head around criticism when it comes from within your own cheering section, especially when some of it is exactly what those outside the circle/‘haters’ have been saying for a long time.


*Damn, now they can't use the brainless ad-hominem they use on Cornette since they take Dave's word as law. This must be awkward.*


----------



## The Wood

Cornette is going to be proven right. A lot of people already know he is. But it will be unarguable soon.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette in 30 seconds on the fly during a live podcast came up with a better idea for the Inner Circle and Pinnacle feud than Tony Khan with 2 weeks of planning. He would have easily stretched this out for 90 days and made them some money on pay-per-view.*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette in 30 seconds on the fly during a live podcast came up with a better idea for the Inner Circle and Pinnacle feud than Tony Khan with 2 weeks of planning. He would have easily stretched this out for 90 days and made them some money on pay-per-view.*


He saved Undertaker/Kane from the clutches of Russo like that.

Actually, hearing the descriptions of these segments from this week, it genuinely gave me WCW 2000 vibes. The inside references, the dramatics, the telegraphed turns that don’t really make sense, etc. It’s not that much different from the usual, but it just was especially eerie to me this week.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## .christopher.

A few thoughts on his segment about Meltzer finally criticising AEW.

First, Jim's analogy in comparing Tony's booking to a musician getting their first album; basically saying that the first year was all Tony's good shit that he's wanted to do is a scary thought. When you consider the schizophrenic booking as @Two Sheds puts it, I think he's right, too. Things are only going to get worse.

Then you have Meltzer's excuse as to why female fans are getting run off. No, it isn't blood, which Corny disproved with the Dusty comparison. Hell, Austin and Rock bladed more often than anyone in AEW and women loved it. What's running them - like men - off is the shitty product. Women want an entertaining, coherent show just as much as men do.

I loved this comment a girl made on the YouTube video of said segment:
*"I laughed so hard when Dave suggested women were squeamish about blood. Like dude...we handle blood every month, you'll have to try way harder to gross us out. 😂 Ah, poor Dave."*

Finally, Brian brought up an excellent point. It was only a few weeks ago Dave went at Brian for suggesting the show was a mess. Now, all of a sudden, Dave's changed his tune. Why? Nothing about the show has changed. It's the same mess it has always been. It's just because it's undeniable now with the sinking ratings.

Dave really showed himself up as the fool he is with his comments.


----------



## The Wood

.christopher. said:


> A few thoughts on his segment about Meltzer finally criticising AEW.
> 
> First, Jim's analogy in comparing Tony's booking to a musician getting their first album; basically saying that the first year was all Tony's good shit that he's wanted to do is a scary thought. When you consider the schizophrenic booking as @Two Sheds puts it, I think he's right, too. Things are only going to get worse.
> 
> Then you have Meltzer's excuse as to why female fans are getting run off. No, it isn't blood, which Corny disproved with the Dusty comparison. Hell, Austin and Rock bladed more often than anyone in AEW and women loved it. What's running them - like men - off is the shitty product. Women want an entertaining, coherent show just as much as men do.
> 
> I loved this comment a girl made on the YouTube video of said segment:
> *"I laughed so hard when Dave suggested women were squeamish about blood. Like dude...we handle blood every month, you'll have to try way harder to gross us out. 😂 Ah, poor Dave."*
> 
> Finally, Brian brought up an excellent point. It was only a few weeks ago Dave went at Brian for suggesting the show was a mess. Now, all of a sudden, Dave's changed his tune. Why? Nothing about the show has changed. It's the same mess it has always been. It's just because it's undeniable now with the sinking ratings.
> 
> Dave really showed himself up as the fool he is with his comments.


Dave is probably watching the metrics with his newsletter, and as the audience begins to turn on AEW, he kind of has to too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> A few thoughts on his segment about Meltzer finally criticising AEW.
> 
> First, Jim's analogy in comparing Tony's booking to a musician getting their first album; basically saying that the first year was all Tony's good shit that he's wanted to do is a scary thought. When you consider the schizophrenic booking as @Two Sheds puts it, I think he's right, too. Things are only going to get worse.
> 
> Then you have Meltzer's excuse as to why female fans are getting run off. No, it isn't blood, which Corny disproved with the Dusty comparison. Hell, Austin and Rock bladed more often than anyone in AEW and women loved it. What's running them - like men - off is the shitty product. Women want an entertaining, coherent show just as much as men do.
> 
> I loved this comment a girl made on the YouTube video of said segment:
> *"I laughed so hard when Dave suggested women were squeamish about blood. Like dude...we handle blood every month, you'll have to try way harder to gross us out. 😂 Ah, poor Dave."*
> 
> Finally, Brian brought up an excellent point. It was only a few weeks ago Dave went at Brian for suggesting the show was a mess. Now, all of a sudden, Dave's changed his tune. Why? Nothing about the show has changed. It's the same mess it has always been. It's just because it's undeniable now with the sinking ratings.
> 
> Dave really showed himself up as the fool he is with his comments.


*I guess Dave's shilling contract is coming up and he wants a raise.*


----------



## JerryMark

i popped for "car batteries and tampons" lol


----------



## VIP86

just finished listening to the Experience
as usual Cornette is right about pretty much everything concerning AEW
mainly about Tony Khan's inept Booking ability
and Especially on why the women audience abandoned the company

women don't fucking care about midgets or Geeks or other women wrestling
women want to see believable Good looking men, and that's it (just like how 99% of men focus on the Asses of female wrestlers)
people now like to pretend that women care so much about how the women division is presented in any company
nope, no woman will choose to watch a Geeky midgets match or a womens wrestling match over two Good looking men exerting Violence in the Ring
that's how humans work, it was always like that , and it will be always like that

ps: women are not fucking scared or disgusted of blood
a person who literally pushes a baby out of their body with all the pain that comes with it, won't be afraid or disgusted by a bloody face


----------



## Wolf Mark

qntntgood said:


>


Just imagine the Mike Tyson angle in the WWF when he confronted Austin and made the WWF turn the tide against WCW compared to this fake bullshit. This to me represented the final nail in AEW's booking's coffin, showing that they don't get it and they will never get close to the best angles in wrestling promotion history. They don't even bother doing fresh things to elevate wrestling, they just buy guys, throw them on TV and expect it to work. It's even worse than what TNA was doing. I thought Corny was harsh certain times but he was a 100% right, TK is a pure mark with money, a child and these are his expensive toys and he thinks it's cool. It's hopeless.


----------



## yeahright2

.christopher. said:


> I loved this comment a girl made on the YouTube video of said segment:
> *"I laughed so hard when Dave suggested women were squeamish about blood. Like dude...we handle blood every month, you'll have to try way harder to gross us out. 😂 Ah, poor Dave."*
> 
> Dave really showed himself up as the fool he is with his comments.


Whomever that girl is, she´s right. -There´s been made studies of pain tolerance, gross stuff etc, and women are way tougher than we think. They´re also more willing to be blood and organ donors.
But most importantly.. Most women are willing to have another child after going through the traumatizing experience that is childbirth, but very few men wants a hard kick in the nuts.


----------



## Garty

The Wood said:


> Cornette is going to be proven right. A lot of people already know he is. But it will be unarguable soon.


Which one of his and by-proxy, your, "predictions that will come true"? Help me out here Woody:


AEW will be off the air in 6 months... okay by WrestleMania 36... okay by June 2020... okay as long as Shad Khan keeps funding Tony's "pet-project"... okay as long as TNT wants them...
AEW will move timeslots
AEW will move days
AEW will not get a TV extension
AEW will never get a second show
AEW will never get 1 million viewers
AEW will lose to NXT... the "third-brand" or "developmental" (as some still classify it to be)
AEW may be winning the ratings war, but I see Vince McMahon changing that streak very soon, as they have so many available resources from which to counter-program with
NXT will not move days no matter how bad the ratings get
NXT is only there to stop AEW
The Rock will create a new wrestling promotion, signing Punk, Lesnar, Rousey and Blanchard in 2020... okay in 2021... okay by the end of 2021... well, he's busy with many projects right now, like the XFL re-launch, his NBC sitcom, The Titan Games on NBC, his film roles, his co-owned entertainment business...

I'm sure there are many other examples of this "pure-wisdom and smarts about the business" train of thought, but the above, have been the main talking points for the past (almost) two years. Can anyone else recall any comments I may have missed? Maybe you and Jim can get together and share notes because I just  on your "inarguable facts".


----------



## The Wood

Garty is All Elite said:


> Which one of his and by-proxy, your...


False premise. And you’re immediately full of shit.


----------



## IronMan8

Wolf Mark said:


> Just imagine the Mike Tyson angle in the WWF when he confronted Austin and made the WWF turn the tide against WCW compared to this fake bullshit. This to me represented the final nail in AEW's booking's coffin, showing that they don't get it and they will never get close to the best angles in wrestling promotion history. They don't even bother doing fresh things to elevate wrestling, they just buy guys, throw them on TV and expect it to work. It's even worse than what TNA was doing. I thought Corny was harsh certain times but he was a 100% right, TK is a pure mark with money, a child and these are his expensive toys and he thinks it's cool. It's hopeless.


And Cornette was part of the creative team who wrote those memorable angles for Tyson, so he’s not just criticising without having done it himself.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Wolf Mark

qntntgood said:


>


This whole thing with Sting and Archer is so confusing and pointless. And it makes Jake look terrible.


----------



## The Wood

It’s pretty hilarious between Sting and Archer and MJF and Jericho, they’re pretty much just coming out and saying “this show sucks.” This is straight out of 2000 WCW.


----------



## Not Lying

I think I will be taking a break from wrestling for a while and at most, I'm just going to follow Cornette's podcast, so i might only contribute in this thread. 

Due to a bunch of personal reasons, and honestly I wasn't really excited about WM as much as I thought I would be, and with AEW disappointing a lot lately, I'm pretty sure I need a wrestling break. The last time I did that was in 2011 for a couple of month (between Edge retiring and Punk's promo).

I'm only going to follow Cornette's podcast for a bit now as it still does entertain me (not as much as it used to, I'm at the point where I can predict most of the stuff he's gona say). I think I need a bit of cleansing to be able to enjoy wrestling again, there's literally nothing I'm invested in now.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Cornette must be living a sad life to resort to nitpicking tiny details to criticise the company that unlike his favorite WWE, actually listens to its fans tbh

He's hilariously wrong in his YB/Mox video when he says 'nobody' cares about Bucks turning and the Bullet club story 😛


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> I think I will be taking a break from wrestling for a while and at most, I'm just going to follow Cornette's podcast, so i might only contribute in this thread.
> 
> Due to a bunch of personal reasons, and honestly I wasn't really excited about WM as much as I thought I would be, and with AEW disappointing a lot lately, I'm pretty sure I need a wrestling break. The last time I did that was in 2011 for a couple of month (between Edge retiring and Punk's promo).
> 
> I'm only going to follow Cornette's podcast for a bit now as it still does entertain me (not as much as it used to, I'm at the point where I can predict most of the stuff he's gona say). I think I need a bit of cleansing to be able to enjoy wrestling again, there's literally nothing I'm invested in now.


To be fair, WM was a snoozefest of a TV match parade. I didn´t feel excited up to or during the event.. So if that´s your tipping point, just know that you´re not alone 
But I´ve had a wrestling break too, and TNA brought me back.. Imagine that


----------



## The Wood

It gets exhausting when you just want this shit to be good and...you just can’t even imagine it getting good.

I used to be able to identify what I want. By and large, I can still _somewhat_ see that with WWE. I actually didn’t hate Mania Night 1, outside Tag Team Turmoil. Night 2 is a different story (outside the main event). But I find it hard to even fantasy book AEW back into shape.

The saddest thing about this whole mess is that AEW hasn’t generating more fans for wrestling. It hasn’t brought in this unique audience. It’s made wrestling, on the whole, more exhaustive.


----------



## Not Lying

yeahright2 said:


> To be fair, WM was a snoozefest of a TV match parade. I didn´t feel excited up to or during the event.. So if that´s your tipping point, just know that you´re not alone
> But I´ve had a wrestling break too, and TNA brought me back.. Imagine that


Yeah I think I got tired of just following wrestling the last couple of months but I thought with WM and crowds back, I'd get this "excitement" feeling back, and while WM was an alright show, I mean, as much as I expected, it still didn't get me feeling anything "wow I can't wait to see what's next, I'm hooked", cause nah I'm not hooked and I'm only watching out of habit.
I mean I enjoyed Bianca's win, Bad Bunny's performance (which really makes a lot of wrestlers today look amateurish that a guy could do all this stuff in 2-3months of training), Omos' debut was great, and Roman/Edge/Bryan was a great main event, but besides that, meh. 

On AEW's side, that main event last week really left a bad taste in my mouth, this melodrama BS of Bucks sucks. I'm easily irritated by indecisiveness in life in general, so Bucks' conflicted BS on a wrestling show pushed me over the edge. I think I need the break, maybe comeback and see AEW changed their Elite drama. 

Out of curiosity, what year was that with TNA? 
TNA 2006-2008 is my all time favorite weekly show as a wrestling fan, 2009 was great too, can't imagine something post 2010 hooking someone though.


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah I think I got tired of just following wrestling the last couple of months but I thought with WM and crowds back, I'd get this "excitement" feeling back, and while WM was an alright show, I mean, as much as I expected, it still didn't get me feeling anything "wow I can't wait to see what's next, I'm hooked", cause nah I'm not hooked and I'm only watching out of habit.
> I mean I enjoyed Bianca's win, Bad Bunny's performance (which really makes a lot of wrestlers today look amateurish that a guy could do all this stuff in 2-3months of training), Omos' debut was great, and Roman/Edge/Bryan was a great main event, but besides that, meh.
> 
> On AEW's side, that main event last week really left a bad taste in my mouth, this melodrama BS of Bucks sucks. I'm easily irritated by indecisiveness in life in general, so Bucks' conflicted BS on a wrestling show pushed me over the edge. I think I need the break, maybe comeback and see AEW changed their Elite drama.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what year was that with TNA?
> TNA 2006-2008 is my all time favorite weekly show as a wrestling fan, 2009 was great too, can't imagine something post 2010 hooking someone though.


I´m trying to remember.. Maybe 2007? I remember zapping the TV and ending up on a show with a weird 6 sided ring. I saw some small flippy guy fight a big fat guy who moved like a cruiserweight (I later found out that was AJ Styles and Samoa Joe).. I stayed for a while, and on that same show, I saw Kurt Angle and Sting. And then I was hooked


----------



## .christopher.

The Definition of Technician said:


> I think I will be taking a break from wrestling for a while and at most, I'm just going to follow Cornette's podcast, so i might only contribute in this thread.
> 
> Due to a bunch of personal reasons, and honestly I wasn't really excited about WM as much as I thought I would be, and with AEW disappointing a lot lately, I'm pretty sure I need a wrestling break. The last time I did that was in 2011 for a couple of month (between Edge retiring and Punk's promo).
> 
> I'm only going to follow Cornette's podcast for a bit now as it still does entertain me (not as much as it used to, I'm at the point where I can predict most of the stuff he's gona say). I think I need a bit of cleansing to be able to enjoy wrestling again, there's literally nothing I'm invested in now.


Damn, time flies. It was only a few months ago I was arguing with you about AEW's shit with you defending them. Not gonna lie, it always sucks to see a wrestling fan lose their passion for the profession, but it's inevitable with how the business is now.

That's what's so annoying about AEW. They had the chance to provide a proper alternative for those of us who still love wrestling and they pissed away. Turned everything into a bigger joke than the WWE does, which is remarkable.

You mention "personal reasons" , and I'm not going to pry, but I hope you're well.


----------



## GothicBohemian

VIP86 said:


> just finished listening to the Experience
> as usual Cornette is right about pretty much everything concerning AEW
> mainly about Tony Khan's inept Booking ability
> and Especially on why the women audience abandoned the company
> 
> women don't fucking care about midgets or Geeks or other women wrestling
> women want to see believable Good looking men, and that's it (just like how 99% of men focus on the Asses of female wrestlers)
> people now like to pretend that women care so much about how the women division is presented in any company
> nope, no woman will choose to watch a Geeky midgets match or a womens wrestling match over two Good looking men exerting Violence in the Ring
> that's how humans work, it was always like that , and it will be always like that
> 
> ps: women are not fucking scared or disgusted of blood
> a person who literally pushes a baby out of their body with all the pain that comes with it, won't be afraid or disgusted by a bloody face


Am I not a normal woman? Ok, I already knew I'm a bit odd but I didn't think I was _that_ different from the average female who even knows AEW exists, let alone watches it. But yet...I prefer athletic wrestling moves, I like to see the women go as hard as the guys and I couldn't care less about hot men, or I don't care about the sort of men wrestling pundits think I'm supposed to like looking at - I don't find muscular giants attractive at all. However, I don't like most female-targeted entertainment so I'm willing to admit the majority of women may feel very differently than those of us who do enjoy the sort of wrestling AEW wants, but doesn't always succeed in delivering, to promote.

So women are size marks who like simple wrestling with loads of storylines featuring men of a specific appearance and have little to no interest in female talents? Ok, but I feel like that's an inaccurate stereotype. Women are as diverse in our tastes as men are, or I hope we are. I've seen a lot of little girls waving signs for their favourite female wrestlers and there have always been women in the crowds at shows featuring very indy, very flippy, very little storytelling wrestling. There are women who like looking at other women's asses. There are female wrestling geeks. Is AEW really going to attract a different sort of female fan than male fan? The guys watching and liking what they see tend to be wrestling geeks, not casuals.

As for the side discussion of women and gore, there are always plenty of women at MMA and boxing matches, and plenty of women who participate in both, so I never thought of us as all being put off by a bit of blood and violence.


Edited to add: I remember a giant thread of obsessed female Mox fans here a few years back that rivaled any Alexa Bliss thread for thirst levels. So that's an example of a male wrestler women like looking at - Jon Moxley. Seriously. And he's in AEW now so why aren't all the women flocking to gawk at him?


----------



## .christopher.

TNA pretty much saved my love of wrestling, too, in 2005. 2005-2008 was a great period.

Now that was a proper alternative to the WWE.


----------



## .christopher.

Insightful post, @GothicBohemian .

As I've said before, I think the reason as to why women are turning off AEW is the same reason men are. It's a mess of a show. Women shouldn't be treated as aliens. They want the same thing men do, which is an entertaining, coherent product. Having attractive people to look at (whether male or female) is just an added bonus.


----------



## The Wood

GothicBohemian said:


> Am I not a normal woman? Ok, I already knew I'm a bit odd but I didn't think I was _that_ different from the average female who even knows AEW exists, let alone watches it. But yet...I prefer athletic wrestling moves, I like to see the women go as hard as the guys and I couldn't care less about hot men, or I don't care about the sort of men wrestling pundits think I'm supposed to like looking at - I don't find muscular giants attractive at all. However, I don't like most female-targeted entertainment so I'm willing to admit the majority of women may feel very differently than those of us who do enjoy the sort of wrestling AEW wants, but doesn't always succeed in delivering, to promote.
> 
> So women are size marks who like simple wrestling with loads of storylines featuring men of a specific appearance and have little to no interest in female talents? Ok, but I feel like that's an inaccurate stereotype. Women are as diverse in our tastes as men are, or I hope we are. I've seen a lot of little girls waving signs for their favourite female wrestlers and there have always been women in the crowds at shows featuring very indy, very flippy, very little storytelling wrestling. There are women who like looking at other women's asses. There are female wrestling geeks. Is AEW really going to attract a different sort of female fan than male fan? The guys watching and liking what they see tend to be wrestling geeks, not casuals.
> 
> As for the side discussion of women and gore, there are always plenty of women at MMA and boxing matches, and plenty of women who participate in both, so I never thought of us as all being put off by a bit of blood and violence.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I remember a giant thread of obsessed female Mox fans here a few years back that rivaled any Alexa Bliss thread for thirst levels. So that's an example of a male wrestler women like looking at - Jon Moxley. Seriously. And he's in AEW now so why aren't all the women flocking to gawk at him?


Of course you’re not wrong here, but I think there is speaking generally and speaking specifically. Generally speaking, as diverse as women obviously are, you’re going to get trends. Just like you do with men.

I think the women that are into the geeky stuff, to the degree they would be hardcore Bucks fans, for example, is just going to be a much smaller sample size than, say, women who are into guys with actual charisma.


----------



## Shock Street

The Wood said:


> Night 2 is a different story


That Fiend shit was physically painful for me to watch. Alexa and the crown of thorns and oil all over the place... it felt like my skin was going to turn inside out I was cringing so hard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> It’s pretty hilarious between Sting and Archer and MJF and Jericho, they’re pretty much just coming out and saying “this show sucks.” This is straight out of 2000 WCW.


*It's a damn shame that you didn't watch the Britt Baker segment where she buried the rankings.*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Out of curiosity, what year was that with TNA?
> TNA 2006-2008 is my all time favorite weekly show as a wrestling fan, 2009 was great too, can't imagine something post 2010 hooking someone though.


*I know you're not talking to me, but I couldn't resist to chime in here. TNA was actually my preferred show in 2009 because the WWE guest host spam, Cena vs Orton x100, and the beginning of the PG Era ran me off.

The Main Event Mafia was the best thing in wrestling at the time outside of Jeff Hardy. I also loved The Beautiful People. They are to this day one of the greatest women's stables of all time. But when Hogan and Bischoff showed up in 2010 and Immortal was formed, they managed to instantly ruin Jeff Hardy and make me not care about RVD anymore. These are literally my top two high flyers of all time and after a few months of Hogan's bullshit, I couldn't bear to watch them anymore. This is why I will never allow anyone to blame Russo for the destruction of WCW when these idiots managed to destroy two companies back to back at their absolute peaks.*


----------



## qntntgood

The Wood said:


> It’s pretty hilarious between Sting and Archer and MJF and Jericho, they’re pretty much just coming out and saying “this show sucks.” This is straight out of 2000 WCW.


I agree,what sad is many think once nxt leaves for Tuesday nights.aew is going to be safe,which is the farthest thing from the true because TNT is going to really put them under the microscope.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> It’s pretty hilarious between Sting and Archer and MJF and Jericho, they’re pretty much just coming out and saying “this show sucks.” This is straight out of 2000 WCW.





qntntgood said:


> I agree,what sad is many think once nxt leaves for Tuesday nights.aew is going to be safe,which is the farthest thing from the true because TNT is going to really put them under the microscope.


Poor Sting had to go through both.


----------



## Klitschko

yeahright2 said:


> To be fair, WM was a snoozefest of a TV match parade. I didn´t feel excited up to or during the event.. So if that´s your tipping point, just know that you´re not alone
> But I´ve had a wrestling break too, and TNA brought me back.. Imagine that


Maybe if you compare it to the best shows out there, but I'm looking at it from a point of a disappointed former AEW fan. It was so refreshing to see that Wrestlemania stage and the big crowds. The fireworks that didn't come off pathetic. The high budget of the whole show. 

On top of that, it was so refreshing to see actual heavyweights like Drew and Lashley being big bulls and beating the fuck out of each other. There wasn't any finisher spams like every single AEW match. The women's matches were better than what AEW gives us most of the time. The triple threat main event felt like a big time ppv main event compared to the Moxley/MJF, Moxley/Kingston matches. 

I dont watch RAW, but Smackdown and this Wrestlemania gave me some hope back for pro wrestling after the pandemic era AEW ruined it for me.


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> Maybe if you compare it to the best shows out there, but I'm looking at it from a point of a disappointed former AEW fan. It was so refreshing to see that Wrestlemania stage and the big crowds. The fireworks that didn't come off pathetic. The high budget of the whole show.
> 
> On top of that, it was so refreshing to see actual heavyweights like Drew and Lashley being big bulls and beating the fuck out of each other. There wasn't any finisher spams like every single AEW match. The women's matches were better than what AEW gives us most of the time. The triple threat main event felt like a big time ppv main event compared to the Moxley/MJF, Moxley/Kingston matches.
> 
> I dont watch RAW, but Smackdown and this Wrestlemania gave me some hope back for pro wrestling after the pandemic era AEW ruined it for me.


Wrestlemania matches if you look at that in isolation were good for the most part -from a technical view it was leagues above anything AEW has done in a long time. But it was just a glorified TV show with no memorable moments at all. And worst of all; the biggest matches like Asuka/Rhea, Bianca/Sasha and Reigns/Edge/Bryan was so predictable that it took the fun away from it. The only real surprise for me was Sheamus and Orton winning their matches..
.. But we´re drifting off topic here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381764570549792770 @The Wood*


----------



## qntntgood

Is the term heel and face dead ?


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## El Hammerstone

qntntgood said:


>


I vehemently disagree with Jim's take on this one; Tay is without question more attractive than the Bunny


----------



## Wolf Mark

qntntgood said:


>


Not to mention, we have had more than a year of the Inner Circle sucking and being lame and the only interesting part was when MJF was with them(and even that was not good) and now we are supposed to cheer these losers and boo MJF and his gang who are much cooler? TK doesn't understand basic wrestling pychology.


----------



## Not Lying

.christopher. said:


> *Damn, time flies. It was only a few months ago I was arguing with you about AEW's shit with you defending them. Not gonna lie, it always sucks to see a wrestling fan lose their passion for the profession, but it's inevitable with how the business is now.*
> 
> That's what's so annoying about AEW. They had the chance to provide a proper alternative for those of us who still love wrestling and they pissed away. Turned everything into a bigger joke than the WWE does, which is remarkable.
> 
> You mention "personal reasons" , and I'm not going to pry, but I hope you're well.


Haha, it's really not the same quality show to me as before. They've had "nice" shows in 2021, but nothing that keeps me "hooked", i'm usually a very patient guy with a "wait and see approach", but with WWE I'm not because i can see their BS a mile away, and now with AEW, the stuff that should be fixed by now yet still exist, I'm like "they don't listen", or as many of you have said before, many of their fans feed them their BS. I remember a few weeks ago on Dark seeing comments on youtube with tons of likess "omg JD Drake is great" I'm like...is he? 2 weeks later I see him in a TNT title match..wtf? So a youtube comment with 40 likes gets u on national TV?

On another note

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380136337605558275
This tweet took off (on twitter and reddit) and I think you'll see more friction between AEW hardcore.

In 2020, I'd say my enjoyment level was 75-80%, now it's like 50% at most, but the fact is, Moxley is reason i started watching AEW, and ever since he lost the gold, they haven't made him a good chaser (despite many claiming he was better off chasing the gold than winning it). But last week was the straw that broke the camel's back for me, watching Matt Jackson vs Omega was one of the most embarassing moments I felt as a wrestling fan, like fo real, I can't stand someone being indecisive but the stupidity, bad acting and just general BS was TOO MUCH in just one segment, *AND* they had to involve Moxley in all their BS, nah, this is not good. I mean just don't accept the match if you don't wana face your "friends".. some really deep storytelling of manipulations that everyone can just see it's BULLSHIT.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Main Event Mafia was the best thing in wrestling at the time outside of Jeff Hardy. I also loved The Beautiful People. They are to this day one of the greatest women's stables of all time. But when Hogan and Bischoff showed up in 2010 and Immortal was formed, they managed to instantly ruin Jeff Hardy and make me not care about RVD anymore. These are literally my top two high flyers of all time and after a few months of Hogan's bullshit, I couldn't bear to watch them anymore. This is why I will never allow anyone to blame Russo for the destruction of WCW when these idiots managed to destroy two companies back to back at their absolute peaks.*


I never blamed Russo too. 
Hogan had too much power, and too much ego, to do the right thing.


----------



## VIP86

GothicBohemian said:


> Am I not a normal woman? Ok, I already knew I'm a bit odd but I didn't think I was _that_ different from the average female who even knows AEW exists, let alone watches it. But yet...I prefer athletic wrestling moves, I like to see the women go as hard as the guys and I couldn't care less about hot men, or I don't care about the sort of men wrestling pundits think I'm supposed to like looking at - I don't find muscular giants attractive at all. However, I don't like most female-targeted entertainment so I'm willing to admit the majority of women may feel very differently than those of us who do enjoy the sort of wrestling AEW wants, but doesn't always succeed in delivering, to promote.
> 
> So women are size marks who like simple wrestling with loads of storylines featuring men of a specific appearance and have little to no interest in female talents? Ok, but I feel like that's an inaccurate stereotype. Women are as diverse in our tastes as men are, or I hope we are. I've seen a lot of little girls waving signs for their favourite female wrestlers and there have always been women in the crowds at shows featuring very indy, very flippy, very little storytelling wrestling. There are women who like looking at other women's asses. There are female wrestling geeks. Is AEW really going to attract a different sort of female fan than male fan? The guys watching and liking what they see tend to be wrestling geeks, not casuals.
> 
> As for the side discussion of women and gore, there are always plenty of women at MMA and boxing matches, and plenty of women who participate in both, so I never thought of us as all being put off by a bit of blood and violence.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I remember a giant thread of obsessed female Mox fans here a few years back that rivaled any Alexa Bliss thread for thirst levels. So that's an example of a male wrestler women like looking at - Jon Moxley. Seriously. And he's in AEW now so why aren't all the women flocking to gawk at him?


your personal opinion is not wrong
but unfortunately when we look at the numbers and real world data
we find that humans in general act with their basic instinct when watching pro wrestling
men (in general) don't watch women wrestling mainly for the technicality of the match
and women (in general) are not interested in watching someone they wouldn't be attracted to in real life

in an ideal world, i would agree with you
but we're not living in an ideal world


----------



## Leviticus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette is going to be mind blown when he sees Bad Bunny is a better wrestler than almost the entirety of the AEW roster.*


Bad Bunny has had just enough training to carry himself well in a tag team match. This match was nowhere near as good as a tag team match should be. It sure as hell wasn't WrestleMania quality. And bad Bunny isn't that good of a wrestler if they had done what they were originally going to do when priest was injured it would have been a horrible match because bad Bunny is not good enough to carry himself in the singles match. He is able to do a few spots that he's been well trained at over the last few months but if he actually had to work an entire match by himself without a partnered caring most of the load he would have fssiled miserably.


----------



## IronMan8

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380136337605558275
> This tweet took off (on twitter and reddit) and I think you'll see more friction between AEW hardcore.
> 
> In 2020, I'd say my enjoyment level was 75-80%, now it's like 50% at most, but the fact is, Moxley is reason i started watching AEW, and ever since he lost the gold, they haven't made him a good chaser (despite many claiming he was better off chasing the gold than winning it). But last week was the straw that broke the camel's back for me, watching Matt Jackson vs Omega was one of the most embarassing moments I felt as a wrestling fan, like fo real, I can't stand someone being indecisive but the stupidity, bad acting and just general BS was TOO MUCH in just one segment, *AND* they had to involve Moxley in all their BS, nah, this is not good. I mean just don't accept the match if you don't wana face your "friends".. some really deep storytelling of manipulations that everyone can just see it's BULLSHIT.


Not to mention these cringey moments happened in the aftermath of their Sparklemania Deathmatch, so AEW is more susceptible to being perceived as incompetent at this time.

The WCW-like promos criticising the company are also in this category for mine. But now that it’s done, it’s done - Tony Kahn is officially a horrible booker in AEW canon, and his show sucks according to most of his wrestlers.


----------



## The Wood

Sounds like AEW is “out of touch.”


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB

The Wood said:


> Sounds like AEW is “out of touch.”


Well this is a company that had a barbed-wire death match in 2021 ..


----------



## kingfunkel

Jim Cornette keeping my interest alive in wrestling ATM. I'm very close to giving up on all wrestling at this point. I'm waiting for the crowds to get back and if AEW doesn't improve, then I'm gone. My patience is running on low with this company.

Bunch of amateurs, half tempted to check who trained them. I'm convinced many of these are home schooled, by eachother. That Luchasaurous is an accident waiting to happen, just a matter of who it is that he wheelchairs.


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> On another note
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380136337605558275
> This tweet took off (on twitter and reddit) and I think you'll see more friction between AEW hardcore.


I think we all know who Maffew is.. He only has 100K twitter followers, but his shows are known by practiaclly every wresling fan there is, so if he tweets this, combined with the people who´s starting to voice their opinion, AEW should consider if they´re going in the right direction.


----------



## Londonlaw

The Wood said:


> Sounds like AEW is “out of touch.”


You wash your mouth out with soap, mister 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Leviticus said:


> Bad Bunny has had just enough training to carry himself well in a tag team match. This match was nowhere near as good as a tag team match should be. It sure as hell wasn't WrestleMania quality. And bad Bunny isn't that good of a wrestler if they had done what they were originally going to do when priest was injured it would have been a horrible match because bad Bunny is not good enough to carry himself in the singles match. He is able to do a few spots that he's been well trained at over the last few months but if he actually had to work an entire match by himself without a partnered caring most of the load he would have fssiled miserably.


*And it was still better than every AEW tag match for the past year.*


----------



## 3venflow

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *And it was still better than every AEW tag match for the past year.*


Do you actually believe that, because that'd be some next-level bias. I saw the match and it was a good celeb match - better than the Shaq match - but I could name a ton of better tags in AEW, WWE and other promotions in the past year.

The Parking Lot match is just one match that blew it away as both a gimmicked spectacle and actual match. Not to mention a handful of FTR matches. When you strip away the novelty of a celeb not being completely shit, the Good Brothers vs. Moxley/Kingston match on Dynamite was even better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> Do you actually believe that, because that'd be some next-level bias. I saw the match and it was a good celeb match - better than the Shaq match - but I could name a ton of better tags in AEW, WWE and other promotions in the past year.
> 
> The Parking Lot match is just one match that blew it away as both a gimmicked spectacle and actual match. Not to mention a handful of FTR matches. When you strip away the novelty of a celeb not being completely shit, the Good Brothers vs. Moxley/Kingston match on Dynamite was even better.


*It's not biased. Stuffing in the same bullshit dance recital routine full of no selling whatsoever and nine Canadian Destroyers doesn't make a good tag team match. What made this match superior to every AEW tag match we see every fucking week, is the fact that there was storytelling, selling, and psychology. That made all the difference.*


----------



## Klitschko

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's not biased. Stuffing in the same bullshit dance recital routine full of no selling whatsoever and nine Canadian Destroyers doesn't make a good tag team match. What made this match superior to every AEW tag match we see every fucking week, is the fact that there was storytelling, selling, and psychology. That made all the difference.*


Great post. I was just about to post that. Bunny sold better in 15 minutes than the Young Bucks did in their entire match with FTR at All Out.

But AEW does give us some pretty fun tag matches though. Just depends on what your preference is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> Great post. I was just about to post that. Bunny sold better in 15 minutes than the Young Bucks did in their entire match with FTR at All Out.
> 
> But AEW does give us some pretty fun tag matches though. Just depends on what your preference is.


*Hey, if you like FELIX popping up after taking 8 finishers to run across the ring full speed for a hurricanrana, more power to you, but it's off putting to me.*


----------



## Not Lying

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Hey, if you like FELIX popping up after taking 8 finishers to run across the ring full speed for a hurricanrana, more power to you, but it's off putting to me.*


Is it really mind blowing that some people like wrestling to make sense and for characters to be believable and moves to be sold? Why has this become such an issue over the past 3-4 years, I just don't get it.

I am the first to admit I am workrate mark, I like to watch Bret, Daniels, Benoit, Eddie, AJ, MCMG. I love Walter's matches vs Bate, Dunn, Dragunov. I hate it when people conflict "workrate mark" to "no selling flips and finishers kickouts mark". I mean fuck that, and fuck this generalization. 

I like the 4HW for the stuff they do in the ring, it makes sense and they sell and bring out the emotions (Sasha/Becky Unstoppable, masterfully working on the limbs). I mean I love Becky because not only she is who she supposed to be in the ring, but when she's on she's in character everywhere (Instagram, Twitter...) like, after her heel turn in 2018, she stopped posting photos with her best friend Charlotte and her twitter work became another layer to her character. Bayley does that too. Sasha too (the "I love you Vince" "I am here for the moneyy $$" tweets after he return in 2019). I mean these guys and girls, understand wrestling, they wrestle great, they can do a lot of stuff in the ring, and they make it as realistic as possible within wrestling context. 

I'll take Zayn/Neville's incredible match from Takeover Revolution and the story they told over all the crap finisher spamfests of Ciampa/Cole/Gargano from 2018-2019 (despite the latter getting 5 stars+ from Uncle Dave, while Zayn/Neville got 4.75 lol). 

AEW offers a variety for sure, but when the people's style I dislike are getting center stage and main events, that's when I'm turned off. 

Let's look at someone like OC. I like OC because even in wrestling context, he may be a lazy ass, and he may make others look like idiots for not beating him up easier, but the guy made is gimmick work and when he gets hit he doesn't comeback like nothing happened as well. I'm willing to tolerate a lot of stuff, and willing to suspend my disbelief to enjoy the product more.
*But,* man some of these 6-man Luchas and Bucks crap is just annoying af. Immediate skip to the ending for me.
I can't stand the no selling, I can't stand the lets catch a guy on the outside stuff (which Jericho is fucking guilty of as well, ffs).


----------



## One Shed

The Definition of Technician said:


> I hate it when people conflict "workrate mark" to "no selling flips and finishers kickouts mark".


Honestly, this one line needs to be stapled and pinned permanently to the first page of the forum.


----------



## Klitschko

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Hey, if you like FELIX popping up after taking 8 finishers to run across the ring full speed for a hurricanrana, more power to you, but it's off putting to me.*


I completly agree. Wrestlemania was so refreshing to me because none of the matches were finisher spams. Everything seemed a lot more grounded if that makes any sense. We need more of that in wrestling.


----------



## Not Lying

Two Sheds said:


> Honestly, this one line needs to be stapled and pinned permanently to the first page of the forum.


I understand "pure wrestling" isn't for everyone, and that's the characters (and promo work) that draw some people in, that's fine. But a lot of the promo/characters mark shit on wrestling and their immediate assumption "workrate mark" = 


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bc87lcFhxVs/


this garbage ^.
But no.


----------



## One Shed

The Definition of Technician said:


> I understand "pure wrestling" isn't for everyone, and that's the characters (and promo work) that draw some people in, that's fine. But a lot of the promo/characters mark shit on wrestling and their immediate assumption "workrate mark" =
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bc87lcFhxVs/
> 
> 
> this garbage ^.
> But no.


One issue is some people actually do call themselves workrate marks and then go on to call the Bucks and other flippers who almost never use psychology or sell "good workers." There needs to be a new word for people that like professional gymnastics because the last thing these gymnasts are good at is workrate.


----------



## Not Lying

Two Sheds said:


> One issue is some people actually do call themselves workrate marks and then go on to call the Bucks and other flippers who almost never use psychology or sell "good workers." There needs to be a new word for people that like professional gymnastics because the last thing these gymnasts are good at is workrate.


lol I agree. We need to come up with a new catchy word for the gymnastics flips marks, and not lump them in with the workrate marks. 
Lumping Bret Hart and Young Bucks in the same sentence and assuming "these are the workrate guys" should be a criminal offence.


----------



## One Shed

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol I agree. We need to come up with a new catchy word for the gymnastics flips marks, and not lump them in with the workrate marks.
> Lumping Bret Hart and Young Bucks in the same sentence and assuming "these are the workrate guys" should be a criminal offence.


Yes, anyone comparing the Bucks to Bret should be publicly humiliated.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Is it really mind blowing that some people like wrestling to make sense and for characters to be believable and moves to be sold? Why has this become such an issue over the past 3-4 years, I just don't get it.
> 
> I am the first to admit I am workrate mark, I like to watch Bret, Daniels, Benoit, Eddie, AJ, MCMG. I love Walter's matches vs Bate, Dunn, Dragunov. I hate it when people conflict "workrate mark" to "no selling flips and finishers kickouts mark". I mean fuck that, and fuck this generalization.
> 
> I like the 4HW for the stuff they do in the ring, it makes sense and they sell and bring out the emotions (Sasha/Becky Unstoppable, masterfully working on the limbs). I mean I love Becky because not only she is who she supposed to be in the ring, but when she's on she's in character everywhere (Instagram, Twitter...) like, after her heel turn in 2018, she stopped posting photos with her best friend Charlotte and her twitter work became another layer to her character. Bayley does that too. Sasha too (the "I love you Vince" "I am here for the moneyy $$" tweets after he return in 2019). I mean these guys and girls, understand wrestling, they wrestle great, they can do a lot of stuff in the ring, and they make it as realistic as possible within wrestling context.
> 
> I'll take Zayn/Neville's incredible match from Takeover Revolution and the story they told over all the crap finisher spamfests of Ciampa/Cole/Gargano from 2018-2019 (despite the latter getting 5 stars+ from Uncle Dave, while Zayn/Neville got 4.75 lol).
> 
> AEW offers a variety for sure, but when the people's style I dislike are getting center stage and main events, that's when I'm turned off.
> 
> Let's look at someone like OC. I like OC because even in wrestling context, he may be a lazy ass, and he may make others look like idiots for not beating him up easier, but the guy made is gimmick work and when he gets hit he doesn't comeback like nothing happened as well. I'm willing to tolerate a lot of stuff, and willing to suspend my disbelief to enjoy the product more.
> *But,* man some of these 6-man Luchas and Bucks crap is just annoying af. Immediate skip to the ending for me.
> I can't stand the no selling, I can't stand the lets catch a guy on the outside stuff (which Jericho is fucking guilty of as well, ffs).


*Preach! You know what a good tag team match was to me growing up? Watching my favorite wrestler stretching his arm on the apron, waiting for his battered, SELLING partner to slowly crawl to the corner for the hot tag. That's why it's called a hot tag. This concept has been devalued so much because everyone gets a hot tag in every single segment of the match and does 1,000 moves with no logic behind them, but the AEW diehards call that "great wrestling." No, it isn't. It's visibly choreographed bullshit that requires obvious participation from the opponent and completely ruins suspension of disbelief. I want to be immersed in wrestling and feel emotion from what I'm witnessing. These clowns give you no time to let anything digest. They force feed you a buffet and throw dessert on top of it without asking if you're still hungry. *


----------



## 3venflow

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> It's not biased. Stuffing in the same bullshit dance recital routine full of no selling whatsoever and nine Canadian Destroyers doesn't make a good tag team match. What made this match superior to every AEW tag match we see every fucking week, is the fact that there was storytelling, selling, and psychology. That made all the difference.


You act like every match is the same, when it's not. How was FTR vs. SCU like that for example? Are Kaz and FTR now gymnasts? It was a high quality match worked in an old school format.

There have been plenty of non-spotfests in singles and tag matches over the past year in AEW, including the aforementioned GB vs. Mox/Eddie match which was basically southern to the core (big heel beatdown, babyface in peril, hot tag, Moxley selling his injuries non-stop). Stop listening to everything Cornette says, it's borderline indoctrination down to using his puerile nicknames for wrestlers.


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Preach! You know what a good tag team match was to me growing up? Watching my favorite wrestler stretching his arm on the apron, waiting for his battered, SELLING partner to slowly crawl to the corner for the hot tag. That's why it's called a hot tag. This concept has been devalued so much because everyone gets a hot tag in every single segment of the match and does 1,000 moves with no logic behind them, but the AEW diehards call that "great wrestling." No, it isn't. It's visibly choreographed bullshit that requires obvious participation from the opponent and completely ruins suspension of disbelief. I want to be immersed in wrestling and feel emotion from what I'm witnessing. These clowns give you no time to let anything digest. They force feed you a buffet and throw dessert on top of it without asking if you're still hungry. *


It has been replaced by middle school kids just jumping in and out of the ring anytime they want to do a move and the ref just staring at them and doing nothing about it. The Bucks are just LAZY, below average guys who could not make it doing it the right way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> I completly agree. Wrestlemania was so refreshing to me because none of the matches were finisher spams. Everything seemed a lot more grounded if that makes any sense. We need more of that in wrestling.


*Yes, we need wrestling in wrestling. That's Jim Cornette's entire philosophy that gets called old timey and out of touch.*



3venflow said:


> You act like every match is the same, when it's not. How was FTR vs. SCU like that for example? Are Kaz and FTR now gymnasts? It was a high quality match worked in an old school format.
> 
> There have been plenty of non-spotfests in singles and tag matches over the past year in AEW, including the aforementioned GB vs. Mox/Eddie match which was basically southern to the core (big heel beatdown, babyface in peril, hot tag, Moxley selling his injuries non-stop). Stop listening to everything Cornette says, it's borderline indoctrination down to using his puerile nicknames for wrestlers.


*So we're supposed to ignore the Evan Bourne botchfests, Felix foolery, and Young Bucks clusterfucks we get 95% of the time because FTR exists? You sound ridiculous. *


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Definition of Technician said:


> I am the first to admit I am workrate mark, I like to watch Bret, Daniels, Benoit, Eddie, AJ, MCMG. I love Walter's matches vs Bate, Dunn, Dragunov. I hate it when people conflict "workrate mark" to "no selling flips and finishers kickouts mark". I mean fuck that, and fuck this generalization.


x1000 this. When I think great workrate matches, matches like Bret Hart/British Bulldog or Daniel Bryan/Nigel McGuiness from ROH is what comes to mind. That's not to say that good workrate guys can't have high flying moves in their arsenals, but these types of wrestlers are typically great at piecing everything together through ebbs and flows, they excel at making whoever they're in the ring with look like a million bucks; guys like Pac and Kazarian are good examples of workrate guys in AEW for me.

The best workrate guys are the types that are best suited to Ironman matches due to their workhorse nature; a 30-60 minute gymnastics display would be exhausting for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## 3venflow

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> So we're supposed to ignore the Evan Bourne botchfests, Felix foolery, and Young Bucks clusterfucks we get 95% of the time because FTR exists? You sound ridiculous.


Nice way of straying from the topic there.

You: Bad Bunny's match was better than every AEW tag match in the past year.
Me: No it wasn't, here are some examples.
You: So we're supposed to ignore the spotfests?

And I'll repeat... there are good matches in AEW. Some are spotty, some are not. It's not a one-glove-fits-all approach and all depends on the combination of wrestlers.

But when you call Rey Fenix the same mock name as Cornette, 'Felix', I'm not even gonna bother. Get your head out of that racist's ass for a minute instead of letting him speak your opinions for you. I understand he has some good points, but when you become so damn indoctrinated by him, there is no wiggle room, leading to crazy comments like 'Bad Bunny's match was better than every tag in AEW in the last year'. It was a run-of-the-mill three star match with extra celebrity glitz.


----------



## Shock Street

I'm not gonna lie I never listen to the full show, but I am really hoping someone can explain to me what Jim said that resulted in the thumbnail being a parody of my favorite movie Creepshow


----------



## The Wood

The term “workrate” itself is bullshit. I’m not aiming this at anyone, but it’s like “anti-smark.” It’s not an industry term and it doesn’t really make sense. You like good matches. You like good work. I challenge anyone to tell me what “workrate” means.

And yes, Bad Bunny worked a better tag than either Buck ever has. Selling is important.


----------



## Not Lying

The Wood said:


> The term “workrate” itself is bullshit. I’m not aiming this at anyone, but it’s like “anti-smark.” It’s not an industry term and it doesn’t really make sense. You like good matches. You like good work. I challenge anyone to tell me what “workrate” means.
> 
> And yes, Bad Bunny worked a better tag than either Buck ever has. Selling is important.


It may not be an industry term, but IWC is huge now, and anti-smark and workrate have been used for a decade+ in the IWC.


----------



## One Shed

Shock Street said:


> I'm not gonna lie I never listen to the full show, but I am really hoping someone can explain to me what Jim said that resulted in the thumbnail being a parody of my favorite movie Creepshow


It had to do with talking about Shane and Braun Strowman's Green slime nonsense.


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> The term “workrate” itself is bullshit. I’m not aiming this at anyone, but it’s like “anti-smark.” It’s not an industry term and it doesn’t really make sense. You like good matches. You like good work. I challenge anyone to tell me what “workrate” means.
> 
> And yes, Bad Bunny worked a better tag than either Buck ever has. Selling is important.


Pretty sure Bunny sold a big boot from the Miz longer than the Bucks did a Canadian destroyer from the top of a ladder through a table.


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Definition of Technician said:


> Haha, it's really not the same quality show to me as before. They've had "nice" shows in 2021, but nothing that keeps me "hooked", i'm usually a very patient guy with a "wait and see approach", but with WWE I'm not because i can see their BS a mile away, and now with AEW, the stuff that should be fixed by now yet still exist, I'm like "they don't listen", or as many of you have said before, many of their fans feed them their BS. I remember a few weeks ago on Dark seeing comments on youtube with tons of likess "omg JD Drake is great" I'm like...is he? 2 weeks later I see him in a TNT title match..wtf? So a youtube comment with 40 likes gets u on national TV?
> 
> On another note
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380136337605558275
> This tweet took off (on twitter and reddit) and I think you'll see more friction between AEW hardcore.
> 
> In 2020, I'd say my enjoyment level was 75-80%, now it's like 50% at most, but the fact is, Moxley is reason i started watching AEW, and ever since he lost the gold, they haven't made him a good chaser (despite many claiming he was better off chasing the gold than winning it). But last week was the straw that broke the camel's back for me, watching Matt Jackson vs Omega was one of the most embarassing moments I felt as a wrestling fan, like fo real, I can't stand someone being indecisive but the stupidity, bad acting and just general BS was TOO MUCH in just one segment, *AND* they had to involve Moxley in all their BS, nah, this is not good. I mean just don't accept the match if you don't wana face your "friends".. some really deep storytelling of manipulations that everyone can just see it's BULLSHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> I never blamed Russo too.
> Hogan had too much power, and too much ego, to do the right thing.


AEW Dynamite had flaws at the beginning but it was more structured than now and did compelling angles. Like Cody and MJF and the whole thing with Cody being whiped. Even though ECW did something similar, it was updated in a really fresh manner. Even Cody was doing good work as a babyface. Another memorable angle was the first Jake the Snake promo. Moxley coming throught the crowd was over as Hell, etc....But let's face it after Covid, they took a hit. I think it was harsher for AEW than the WWE cause at the time WWE had a bland product and it stayed about the same whereas I feel like AEW was feeding more off the crowds and were trying more in front of them. But time went by, things dropped more and more and mistakes were made. And now it is nothing but mistakes and nonsensical angles. The thing that made them jump the shark were the boat completely got lost at sea was the multiplications of all the new groups at the same time with no reasons. Now it's all chaos all the time and not in a good way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> Nice way of straying from the topic there.
> 
> You: Bad Bunny's match was better than every AEW tag match in the past year.
> Me: No it wasn't, here are some examples.
> You: So we're supposed to ignore the spotfests?
> 
> And I'll repeat... there are good matches in AEW. Some are spotty, some are not. It's not a one-glove-fits-all approach and all depends on the combination of wrestlers.
> 
> But when you call Rey Fenix the same mock name as Cornette, 'Felix', I'm not even gonna bother. Get your head out of that racist's ass for a minute instead of letting him speak your opinions for you. I understand he has some good points, but when you become so damn indoctrinated by him, there is no wiggle room, leading to crazy comments like 'Bad Bunny's match was better than every tag in AEW in the last year'. It was a run-of-the-mill three star match with extra celebrity glitz.


*I'm standing by my comment and I'll repeat it again: Bad Bunny's WrestleMania match was better than every tag team match on AEW Dynamite in the past year. I didn't stutter. Spotfest or not, this got me more invested than anything I witnessed from decade+ "professionals" and that's without even being a fan of his music. You naming five examples over the course of 52 weeks that weren't autopilot gymnastics routines changes nothing. FTR does nothing for me in terms of emotional investment. Bad Bunny figured out how to draw people in within 3 months.*


----------



## One Shed

New Drive Thru is open!


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Nice way of straying from the topic there.
> 
> You: Bad Bunny's match was better than every AEW tag match in the past year.
> Me: No it wasn't, here are some examples.
> You: So we're supposed to ignore the spotfests?
> 
> And I'll repeat... there are good matches in AEW. Some are spotty, some are not. It's not a one-glove-fits-all approach and all depends on the combination of wrestlers.
> 
> But when you call Rey Fenix the same mock name as Cornette, 'Felix', I'm not even gonna bother. Get your head out of that racist's ass for a minute instead of letting him speak your opinions for you. I understand he has some good points, but when you become so damn indoctrinated by him, there is no wiggle room, leading to crazy comments like 'Bad Bunny's match was better than every tag in AEW in the last year'. It was a run-of-the-mill three star match with extra celebrity glitz.


Yep, I think it’s plain obvious at this point that you won this argument considering the hostility you’re unfortunately receiving as a response to your strong points here. It’s best if you just raise your head up high


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## One Shed

My favorite art from today:


----------



## VIP86

i just invented a new wrestling term 😁 

*The Khananites*
members of the cult of Khan
an AEW fan who will defend the horrible bookings and most ridiculous claims & boasts from Tony Khan


it's just like being a *Vincel*
A WWE fan who will defend the horrible bookings and most ridiculous claims & boasts from Vince McMahon


----------



## Klitschko

qntntgood said:


>


Fuck you Cornette. It was a great match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> Fuck you Cornette. It was a great match.


*That's why he was so mad about it lol. He hates that a celebrity was fully trained to look like a competent wrestler within 3 months and embarrass a large amount of the veteran roster.*


----------



## Klitschko

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That's why he was so mad about it lol. He hates that a celebrity was fully trained to look like a competent wrestler within 3 months and embarrass a large amount of the veteran roster.*


Oh I know, but he didn't praise it. He stopped watching like 6 minutes into it because he found it stupid. I have not seen many of these Cornette reviews, but I don't think I have ever seen him give a glowing review of a match (to my limited knowledge of course)


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> Oh I know, but he didn't praise it. He stopped watching like 6 minutes into it because he found it stupid. I have not seen many of these Cornette reviews, but I don't think I have ever seen him give a glowing review of a match (to my limited knowledge of course)


He praised several matches at Mania on this same episode.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> Oh I know, but he didn't praise it. He stopped watching like 6 minutes into it because he found it stupid. I have not seen many of these Cornette reviews, but I don't think I have ever seen him give a glowing review of a match (to my limited knowledge of course)


*Rhea vs Charlotte at WrestleMania last year
Jungle Boy vs Dax Harwood
Rhea vs Io a few months ago
Walter vs Ciampa last week
Walter vs Dragunov
Sasha vs Bianca outside of the whole "women shouldn't main event" rant*


----------



## Klitschko

Two Sheds said:


> He praised several matches at Mania on this same episode.


Nice. I'm catching up on it when you guys post them here so thats why I haven't seen them all.


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> Nice. I'm catching up on it when you guys post them here so thats why I haven't seen them all.


A couple others posted now:


----------



## Prosper

Is he really shitting all over the Mania Triple Threat too? The guy is absolutely miserable.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Is he really shitting all over the Mania Triple Threat too? The guy is absolutely miserable.


Yeah, his reasons are valid but I disagree with him on that. I liked it. I would have much preferred it be Roman vs Edge though so I guess I partially agree with him heh.


----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> It may not be an industry term, but IWC is huge now, and anti-smark and workrate have been used for a decade+ in the IWC.


By idiots who don’t know what they’re talking about. Even the “IWC” is a cringe-worthy term that needs to be re-examined. 



Klitschko said:


> Oh I know, but he didn't praise it. He stopped watching like 6 minutes into it because he found it stupid. I have not seen many of these Cornette reviews, but I don't think I have ever seen him give a glowing review of a match (to my limited knowledge of course)


He definitely does. 



Prosper said:


> Is he really shitting all over the Mania Triple Threat too? The guy is absolutely miserable.


Lol, how dare a critic criticises. People can’t even try and debate the points anymore.


----------



## VIP86

i remember Cornette's comments when Cody made this tweet
he actually praised them heavily for not wanting to present themselves as an indy promotion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110265859002585088
but i guess people at AEW can't resist doing indy level stuff

somebody needs to save this company from Tony Khan and his EVPs
hopefully his daddy will finally realise that little Tony is waaaaaaaay over his head


----------



## The Wood

VIP86 said:


> i remember Cornette's comments when Cody made this tweet
> he actually praised them heavily for not wanting to present themselves as an indy promotion
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110265859002585088
> but i guess people at AEW can't resist doing indy level stuff
> 
> somebody needs to save this company from Tony Khan and his EVPs
> hopefully his daddy will finally realise that little Tony is waaaaaaaay over his head


I wonder if Cody just goes into movies or whether he starts his own thing down the track?


----------



## VIP86

The Wood said:


> I wonder if Cody just goes into movies or whether he starts his own thing down the track?


i heard that Cody actually wanted a Sports based presentation
but the Bucks and Omega had "Other" ideas
i guess we know now who has the bigger influence on little TK in terms of booking
they probably told Cody we'll let you be the face of the company and we'll take care of the garbage indy stuff
that includes of course signing all the trash they met in the indies


----------



## kingfunkel

Cody is a strange case. It's like a school playground, everyone is just playing with their friends.
Cody seems isolated from the rest of them. Doesn't have anyone to really work with, that are worth working with. So he's had to split his own stable, so he has people to work with. Almost like others have been told not to work with him.

Omega and Bucks are running rough shop and have first choice of who they work with.

Jericho is staying pretty neutral and picked a few talents that he can work and have fun with; while maybe helping them progress as talent. Unfortunately MJF/Y2J chemistry didn't gel over a15mins segment, like it did in a 3 mins passing while butting heads. Hopefully with them being on opposite sides, that chemistry will shine more.

Hardy is just playing with the scraps.

It's what happens when active talent has sway and power. Cornette warned Khan, when he was starting up. He should have listened. It was always going to cause a conflict of interest.


----------



## Not Lying

The Wood said:


> By idiots who don’t know what they’re talking about. Even the “IWC” is a cringe-worthy term that needs to be re-examined.


Christian is literally using "out work everyone" on national TV, and you're still saying workrate is a ridiculous term?
It's just a derivative of workhorse


----------



## Garty

The Definition of Technician said:


> Christian is literally using "out work everyone" on national TV, and you're still saying workrate is a ridiculous term?
> It's just a derivative of workhorse


C'mon man, you should have learned by now that anyone who posts/talks about wrestling (inside or outside of the ring), Woody will call anyone who disagrees with him, or presents other "facts", as an idiot... I mean, it's literally right there in his reply to you DT.


----------



## VIP86

we saw Cornette's reaction on TK promos (after he said he won't appear on TV for months)
i can't wait for Jim Cornette's reaction in the day Tony Khan has his first match
or better
wins his first belt

you know it's coming one day


----------



## yeahright2

Prosper said:


> Is he really shitting all over the Mania Triple Threat too? The guy is absolutely miserable.


He´s not wrong though. Would have been a MUCH better match if it was just one on one. The spots where one competitor was out of the ring while the other two were fighting were obvious -I even called it when it happened "Oh, so now Roman needs a breather" or something like that.. And the ending didn´t do anything except make Roman look strong. Edge didn´t look strong in defeat, and neither did Bryan.


----------



## Shock Street

The Wood said:


> I wonder if Cody just goes into movies or whether he starts his own thing down the track?


It's extremely painfully obvious that Cody is constantly voted out and has just separated himself (for some time now) from the Elite. I know he's really selfish and has buried some people, and put his baby announcements on the show, but I think I like his vision for the company more despite those issues. I don't think Cody was ever lying when he made that tweet, or when he mentioned sports based presentation, not intentionally anyway. I sincerely believe he was honestly telling us his expectations and just got outnumbered, unfortunately.


----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> Christian is literally using "out work everyone" on national TV, and you're still saying workrate is a ridiculous term?
> It's just a derivative of workhorse


It’s maligned and losing ratings. The onus is still on you: what does it mean?

Work...rate? Is that the amount of effort you can put in per hour? Work...horse? You...take a lot of bad jobs? I dunno. Help me make sense of *shitty wrestling*.

Bad doesn’t excuse worse.


----------



## Prosper

The Wood said:


> Lol, how dare a critic criticises. People can’t even try and debate the points anymore.


Lol Wood wattup my guy, I clear my block list and first person who quotes me from there is you. How/why are you still willingly a member of the WF/AEW section? 

To respond to your statement, there's a difference between criticizing constructively and shitting all over something. Critics looks at things from all angles and review every aspect of whatever it is they are reviewing. While he did make some valid points about changing it from a singles match to a Triple Threat, he didn't have a single positive thing to say about the match or the performers. Its sad. He was forced to speak highly of Sasha/Bianca by whoever he's with on the podcast. He admitted clear as day that he was sexist. Miserable AF. 



yeahright2 said:


> He´s not wrong though. Would have been a MUCH better match if it was just one on one. The spots where one competitor was out of the ring while the other two were fighting were obvious -I even called it when it happened "Oh, so now Roman needs a breather" or something like that.. And the ending didn´t do anything except make Roman look strong. Edge didn´t look strong in defeat, and neither did Bryan.


I would have also liked Edge vs Roman 1v1, but the Triple Threat wasn't a bad alternative. I do agree that Edge should have looked better but the match was incredible and it does deserve some kind of praise.


----------



## The Wood

Prosper said:


> Lol Wood wattup my guy, I clear my block list and first person who quotes me from there is you. How/why are you still willingly a member of the WF/AEW section?
> 
> To respond to your statement, there's a difference between criticizing constructively and shitting all over something. Critics looks at things from all angles and review every aspect of whatever it is they are reviewing. While he did make some valid points about changing it from a singles match to a Triple Threat, he didn't have a single positive thing to say about the match or the performers. Its sad. He was forced to speak highly of Sasha/Bianca by whoever he's with on the podcast. He admitted clear as day that he was sexist. Miserable AF.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have also liked Edge vs Roman 1v1, but the Triple Threat wasn't a bad alternative. I do agree that Edge should have looked better but the match was incredible and it does deserve some kind of praise.


Translation: I follow all your shit, but for some reason I think pretending not to will make an impact.

What the fuck is this soft-shell approach? Where the people who can discuss at?


----------



## Prosper

The Wood said:


> Translation: I follow all your shit, but for some reason I think pretending not to will make an impact.
> 
> What the fuck is this soft-shell approach? Where the people who can discuss at?


Wait, what?


----------



## The Wood

Prosper said:


> Wait, what?


Not surprised you can’t keep up.


----------



## Klitschko

He shit on the triple threat too? Jesus chris. @Prosper did he really admit he was sexist?


----------



## Prosper

The Wood said:


> Not surprised you can’t keep up.


Oh I got your little shot trust me. If you think I've been following you around reading all your posts since we last engaged whenever it was then you're clinically insane. 

"Where the people who can discuss at?" I guess that's you admitting that I'm right about critics. I tend to be right.


----------



## The Wood

Klitschko said:


> He shit on the triple threat too? Jesus chris. @Prosper did he really admit he was sexist?


No, he just thinks that when properly promoted a strong male match will override a constructed women’s one. He’s right, but it does leave a big door open for discussion.


----------



## The Wood

Prosper said:


> Oh I got your little shot trust me. If you think I've been following you around reading all your posts since we last engaged whenever it was then you're clinically insane.
> 
> "Where the people who can discuss at?" I guess that's you admitting that I'm right about critics. I tend to be right.


What have you actually EVER been right about? Legit question.

Didn’t you predict 1.4 million for a previous Dynamite episode and base it on your TV experience? Put me back on block, please. It will be easier for you.


----------



## Prosper

Klitschko said:


> He shit on the triple threat too? Jesus chris. @Prosper did he really admit he was sexist?


He hates "girls" wrestling and admitted that he was sexist or said he doesn't care if he sounds sexist (something along those lines) when reviewing the Sasha/Bianca match.


----------



## The Wood

Prosper said:


> He hates "girls" wrestling and admitted that he was sexist or said he doesn't care if he sounds sexist (something along those lines) when reviewing the Sasha/Bianca match.


Half-truths. He said “I’ll be sexist about this,” which people like to jump on. He wasn’t actually being sexist, he just said it to get ahead of the comments.


----------



## Prosper

The Wood said:


> What have you actually EVER been right about? Legit question.
> 
> Didn’t you predict 1.4 million for a previous Dynamite episode and base it on your TV experience? Put me back on block, please. It will be easier for you.


Ooohh someone's getting pissy already. Hilarious. 

Well if you look above Señor Wood at our exchange 2 minutes ago, I am clearly right as to what a critic should be and you had no response. 

Lol I'm a Digital Marketing Strategist Señor Wood, a fact that I have repeatedly said over and over, which you would know seeing as you have clearly been following my posts. Do you know what a prediction is? Please give me a definition.


----------



## 3venflow

Prosper said:


> He hates "girls" wrestling and admitted that he was sexist or said he doesn't care if he sounds sexist (something along those lines) when reviewing the Sasha/Bianca match.


Choose your heroes wisely is all I'd say. Very sad to see certain people find any way to excuse Mr. Cornette's racism, misogyny and body shaming despite numerous examples (and that's just publicly, imagine behind the scenes...), just because their views on pro wrestling and AEW align with him.



















"I Can't Even Forgive Him"- Seth Rollins Break Silence on Jim Cornette's Harsh Comments - EssentiallySports


WWE Superstar Seth Rollins responds to Jim Cornette on his comments about his fiance Becky Lynch on WWE'S After the Belle Podcast.




www.essentiallysports.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163521288545165312








Jim Cornette's email to TNA's Terry Taylor was really really ill advised and counterproductive


Jim Cornette's email to TNA's Terry Taylor was really really ill advised and counterproductive. The threats of murder has caused Vince Russo extreme fear for himself and his family.




www.cagesideseats.com













Jim Cornette Thinks Women Don’t Go To Wrestling Shows Because They Can’t Get Laid


Jim Cornette thinks women not going to wrestling shows to have sex with wrestlers is ruining the industry. No, really.




uproxx.com













411MANIA | New Accuser Comes Forward To Corroborate Allegations Against Jim Cornette


Another accuser has come forward to corroborate previous allegations of sexual misconduct agaisnt Jim Cornette after he denied them...




411mania.com


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> He shit on the triple threat too? Jesus chris. @Prosper did he really admit he was sexist?





Prosper said:


> He hates "girls" wrestling and admitted that he was sexist or said he doesn't care if he sounds sexist (something along those lines) when reviewing the Sasha/Bianca match.





The Wood said:


> Half-truths. He said “I’ll be sexist about this,” which people like to jump on. He wasn’t actually being sexist, he just said it to get ahead of the comments.


He said it in the context of (paraphrasing) "If the NBA and the WNBA both had a game in the same venue, on the same night, which would go on last?" Male sports draw more than female sports and as long as that is an objective fact, he rightfully states the male main event should main event. As @The Wood said also, there is a door open there for a lot of discussion, but no one is filling up WNBA arenas. The demand is just not there. The reasons why can be discussed, but I cannot see anyone arguing that they are at the same levels of drawing power.


----------



## The Wood

Prosper said:


> Ooohh someone's getting pissy already. Hilarious.
> 
> Well if you look above Señor Wood at our exchange 2 minutes ago, I am clearly right as to what a critic should be and you had no response.
> 
> Lol I'm a Digital Marketing Strategist Señor Wood, a fact that I have repeatedly said over and over, which you would know seeing as you have clearly been following my posts. Do you know what a prediction is? Please give me a definition.


I’m not getting pissy. I chew all over these forums. You ain’t nothing special and never been, son. Don’t try that weird ass emotional flex. It makes you look lonely.

I have no clue what you think anything should be, and I’ll just assume you are wrong as you have been about...everything. You’re actually wrong about everything.

You claim to be a thing, but other posters have called you to task for that. Just because you or say and thing and then the opposite turns out to be true. I don’t think you really...know...what you’re talking about. No matter what it is you do or don’t do.


----------



## Prosper

The Wood said:


> I’m not getting pissy. I chew all over these forums. You ain’t nothing special and never been, son. Don’t try that weird ass emotional flex. It makes you look lonely.
> 
> I have no clue what you think anything should be, and I’ll just assume you are wrong as you have been about...everything. You’re actually wrong about everything.
> 
> You claim to be a thing, but other posters have called you to task for that. Just because you or say and thing and then the opposite turns out to be true. I don’t think you really...know...what you’re talking about. No matter what it is you do or don’t do.


"Chew all over these forums". If you're "chewing" all over these forums How does that make me lonely and not you? I don't think I'm special, I'm a normal guy from Baltimore, MD and I don't think I'm better than anyone or that my opinions carry more weight than anyone else's. If I know that I'm wrong then I will say so. I have no interest in "flexing" on the Internet. 

TF are you talking about my guy? You're rambling. Who is calling me "to task"? And about what? What about digital marketing do I not know? I remember way back you said that AEW would be dead within 6 months, is that not the opposite being true? I'm sure there were other things as well. What have I said (which wasn't a prediction or kayfabe) that has turned out to be untrue?


----------



## The Wood

3venflow said:


> Choose your heroes wisely is all I'd say. Very sad to see certain people find any way to excuse Mr. Cornette's racism, misogyny and body shaming despite numerous examples (and that's just publicly, imagine behind the scenes...), just because their views on pro wrestling and AEW align with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I Can't Even Forgive Him"- Seth Rollins Break Silence on Jim Cornette's Harsh Comments - EssentiallySports
> 
> 
> WWE Superstar Seth Rollins responds to Jim Cornette on his comments about his fiance Becky Lynch on WWE'S After the Belle Podcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.essentiallysports.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163521288545165312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette's email to TNA's Terry Taylor was really really ill advised and counterproductive
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette's email to TNA's Terry Taylor was really really ill advised and counterproductive. The threats of murder has caused Vince Russo extreme fear for himself and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cagesideseats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette Thinks Women Don’t Go To Wrestling Shows Because They Can’t Get Laid
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette thinks women not going to wrestling shows to have sex with wrestlers is ruining the industry. No, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uproxx.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411MANIA | New Accuser Comes Forward To Corroborate Allegations Against Jim Cornette
> 
> 
> Another accuser has come forward to corroborate previous allegations of sexual misconduct agaisnt Jim Cornette after he denied them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411mania.com


Willing to bet this dude’s white. Willing to bet he’s never actually listened to the content. Willing to bet he’s never thought or reflected on what any of it means.


----------



## The Wood

Prosper said:


> "Chew all over these forums". If you're "chewing" all over these forums How does that make me lonely and not you? I don't think I'm special, I'm a normal guy from Baltimore, MD and I don't think I'm better than anyone or that my opinions carry more weight than anyone else's. If I know that I'm wrong then I will say so. I have no interest in "flexing" on the Internet.
> 
> TF are you talking about my guy? You're rambling. Who is calling me "to task"? And about what? What about digital marketing do I not know? I remember way back you said that AEW would be dead within 6 months, is that not the opposite being true? I'm sure there were other things as well. What have I said (which wasn't a prediction or kayfabe) that has turned out to be untrue?


Didn’t say that. You’re caught in a lie. Fucking liars, man.


----------



## Prosper

The Wood said:


> Didn’t say that. You’re caught in a lie. Fucking liars, man.


Yeah you did. I remember I put you on block because you admitted that you weren't a fan and that they would be dead pretty soon. This was way before COVID. You never wanted them to succeed from the very beginning and you're still here 12-15 months later doing the same shit. And I'm the one who's lonely? I have an amazing social life and I don't spend all of my time wishing death upon another company/entity/brand like some kind of crazy person.


----------



## yeahright2

Prosper said:


> I would have also liked Edge vs Roman 1v1, but the Triple Threat wasn't a bad alternative. I do agree that Edge should have looked better but the match was incredible and it does deserve some kind of praise.


Nah, It wasn´t incredible. It was a match. And the addition of Bryan was just so they could make it a no dq - AKA Lazy booking, to allow the Uso interference and the chair shots. A Wrestlemania main event should try to be memorable. Hogan/Andre. Rock/Austin. HBK/Undertaker. etc. in 5 years nobody is gonna remember this one except for the occasional mentioning of Edge coming back after 9 years and lose his big match.. You could even tell by the audience noise that this wasn´t great. Yes, they cheered and booed on the appropriate places, but there wasn´t this extreme booing you´d excpect when a truly amazing match ended with the heel going over 2 people at once. (and yes, I know they were outdoors and there was a limited audience, but still)

On a related note.. People need to remember that Jim doesn´t look at a match from a fan perspective, but from a professional POV so all the bad booking and production decisions in a match is something regular fans might not notice.


----------



## Klitschko

I had it at 4.5 stars personally. They added DB nicely to the match in kayfabe and there was a lot of good moments in it. You can't please everyone though.


----------



## Prosper

yeahright2 said:


> Nah, It wasn´t incredible. It was a match. And the addition of Bryan was just so they could make it a no dq - AKA Lazy booking, to allow the Uso interference and the chair shots. A Wrestlemania main event should try to be memorable. Hogan/Andre. Rock/Austin. HBK/Undertaker. etc. in 5 years nobody is gonna remember this one except for the occasional mentioning of Edge coming back after 9 years and lose his big match.. You could even tell by the audience noise that this wasn´t great. Yes, they cheered and booed on the appropriate places, but there wasn´t this extreme booing you´d excpect when a truly amazing match ended with the heel going over 2 people at once. (and yes, I know they were outdoors and there was a limited audience, but still)
> 
> On a related note.. People need to remember that Jim doesn´t look at a match from a fan perspective, but from a professional POV so all the bad booking and production decisions in a match is something regular fans might not notice.


I don't know man I loved it, I thought all 3 of them played their roles very well. Loved the spot where they had the double crossface on Roman and the spot with Edge going crazy with Con-Chair-To's. The atmosphere definitely helped with the vibe and how the match turned out for sure though. It of course wasn't going to reach the level of a Taker/Michaels or Rock/Austin, the mega-star power just isn't there anymore in the current wrestling landscape, but I thought it turned out well. I can still see Edge winning the title later down the line. It should have been at Mania but I can see why they didn't want to take the gold off of Roman too soon.


----------



## Klitschko

Prosper said:


> I don't know man I loved it, I thought all 3 of them played their roles very well. Loved the spot where they had the double crossface on Roman and the spot with Edge going crazy with Con-Chair-To's. The atmosphere definitely helped with the vibe and how the match turned out for sure though. It of course wasn't going to reach the level of a Taker/Michaels or Rock/Austin, the mega-star power just isn't there anymore in the current wrestling landscape, but I thought it turned out well. I can still see Edge winning the title later down the line. It should have been at Mania but I can see why they didn't want to take the gold off of Roman too soon.


The actual storyline brought all 3 of them together nicely and the 3 way didn't feel forced. You don't often see that.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> I don't know man I loved it, I thought all 3 of them played their roles very well. Loved the spot where they had the double crossface on Roman and the spot with Edge going crazy with Con-Chair-To's. The atmosphere definitely helped with the vibe and how the match turned out for sure though. It of course wasn't going to reach the level of a Taker/Michaels or Rock/Austin, the mega-star power just isn't there anymore in the current wrestling landscape, but I thought it turned out well. I can still see Edge winning the title later down the line. It should have been at Mania but I can see why they didn't want to take the gold off of Roman too soon.


If nothing else, it gave me my new favorite picture:


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> If nothing else, it gave me my new favorite picture:
> 
> View attachment 99971



That was hilarious lol, Roman's facial expressions were done to perfection.


----------



## Klitschko

I thought that was better than any AEW match since Cody/Dustin. But again, preferences of course. I'm a bit biased as a Roman mark.


----------



## Prosper

Klitschko said:


> I thought that was better than any AEW match since Cody/Dustin. But again, preferences of course. I'm a bit biased as a Roman mark.


I think Becky Lynch is the female GOAT even surpassing Trish Stratus and that Thunder Rosa's matches are better than anything any woman has done in wrestling past, present, and future. I also think Charlotte is one of the WOAT haha so yeah I understand the bias/preference lol. You just like what you like and dislike what you dislike.


----------



## VIP86

whenever fanboys mention misogyny, body shaming, and racism
you just know they don't have an argument anymore and they're firing at all direction in a desperate way to score a hit
i love it
the irrelevant Cornette is living Rent Free in people heads
i hope AEW survives for long years to come 🙏
just so i can keep enjoying the meltdowns of snowflakes
far more enjoyable than any wrestling show today


----------



## Not Lying

The Wood said:


> It’s maligned and losing ratings. The onus is still on you: what does it mean?
> 
> Work...rate? Is that the amount of effort you can put in per hour? Work...horse? You...take a lot of bad jobs? I dunno. Help me make sense of *shitty wrestling*.
> 
> Bad doesn’t excuse worse.


This has to be the stupidest rebuttal I have ever on this forum yet. 
"Workrate is a term used, it's even used by a wrestler on national TV"

"Yes, but they're losing ratings so it's not a real term".

K.


----------



## The Wood

Prosper said:


> Yeah you did. I remember I put you on block because you admitted that you weren't a fan and that they would be dead pretty soon. This was way before COVID. You never wanted them to succeed from the very beginning and you're still here 12-15 months later doing the same shit. And I'm the one who's lonely? I have an amazing social life and I don't spend all of my time wishing death upon another company/entity/brand like some kind of crazy person.


I detest lying.


----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> This has to be the stupidest rebuttal I have ever on this forum yet.
> "Workrate is a term used, it's even used by a wrestler on national TV"
> 
> "Yes, but they're losing ratings so it's not a real term".
> 
> K.


Who said that? Did Christian use workrate or work? There is a difference.

Can you explain what workrate actually means?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prosper said:


> He hates "girls" wrestling and admitted that he was sexist or said he doesn't care if he sounds sexist (something along those lines) when reviewing the Sasha/Bianca match.


*Wrong, he said girls wrestling is an attraction, but it shouldn't be the main event, and he didn't care if he sounded sexist at that moment. I strongly disagree, but stop taking shit out of context to push a bullshit agenda.*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Wrong, he said girls wrestling is an attraction, but it shouldn't be the main event, and he didn't care if he sounded sexist at that moment. I strongly disagree, but stop taking shit out of context to push a bullshit agenda.*


If you can’t argue against the points someone did raise, argue against the points they didn’t.


----------



## Not Lying

The Wood said:


> Who said that? Did Christian use workrate or work? There is a difference.
> 
> Can you explain what workrate actually means?


 "The in-ring performance level a wrestler puts into their matches, judged by a combination of skill and effort. A wrestler considered talented in the ring has a "high workrate"."


----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> "The in-ring performance level a wrestler puts into their matches, judged by a combination of skill and effort. A wrestler considered talented in the ring has a "high workrate"."


So Hogan has high workrate? Good to know.


----------



## VIP86

Christian's catchphrase doesn't mean workrate at all.
it simply means that he will out wrestle everyone in terms of pure wrestling talent
not in terms of the number of moves he can do in a matter of seconds

workrate requirements = high physical ability + average talent level + Zero psychology
work requirements = high talent level + high psychology + average physical ability

workrate and work are two vastly different words in pro wrestling


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Prosper

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Wrong, he said girls wrestling is an attraction, but it shouldn't be the main event, and he didn't care if he sounded sexist at that moment. I strongly disagree, but stop taking shit out of context to push a bullshit agenda.*





Prosper said:


> He hates "girls" wrestling and admitted that he was sexist or said he doesn't care if he sounds sexist (something along those lines) when reviewing the Sasha/Bianca match.


Boss, the underlined portion of your post is literally the same exact thing I said in my post above which I retracted from my earlier statement. You're so quick to defend your sexist homeboy Cornette that you didn't realize that you echoed my post verbatim. Jim is not as saint like as you think he is.

What agenda? I don't care if you listen to Cornette and I'm not on a "mission" to stop anyone from listening to him. I simply started my posts today stating that I disagreed completely on him shitting all over the Mania triple threat. I listen to Cornette sometimes too. But if you can't see that he is clearly sexist given his history, (admitted or not), then you really have your Jimmy blinders on heavy.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Boss, the underlined portion of your post is literally the same exact thing I said in my post above which I retracted from my earlier statement. You're so quick to defend your sexist homeboy Cornette that you didn't realize that you echoed my post verbatim. Jim is not as saint like as you think he is.
> 
> What agenda? I don't care if you listen to Cornette and I'm not on a "mission" to stop anyone from listening to him. I simply started my posts today stating that I disagreed completely on him shitting all over the Mania triple threat. I listen to Cornette sometimes too. But if you can't see that he is clearly sexist given his history, (admitted or not), then you really have your Jimmy blinders on heavy.


Jim is no saint and has never claimed to be. He is right about a lot of things though.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Jim is no saint and has never claimed to be. He is right about a lot of things though.


He does make good points from time to time. But it's all buried in hate and bitterness.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> He does make good points from time to time. But it's all buried in hate and bitterness.


I am the first to admit Cornette has a severe issue with hate and to be fair he does admit it too. At least he recognizes it and tries to avoid in person situations that it will manifest in. Saying mean words online is a good alternative and being right about more things than you are wrong about is a good thing too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prosper said:


> Boss, the underlined portion of your post is literally the same exact thing I said in my post above which I retracted from my earlier statement. You're so quick to defend your sexist homeboy Cornette that you didn't realize that you echoed my post verbatim. Jim is not as saint like as you think he is.
> 
> What agenda? I don't care if you listen to Cornette and I'm not on a "mission" to stop anyone from listening to him. I simply started my posts today stating that I disagreed completely on him shitting all over the Mania triple threat. I listen to Cornette sometimes too. But if you can't see that he is clearly sexist given his history, (admitted or not), then you really have your Jimmy blinders on heavy.


*And your reading comprehension is lacking so much that you can't understand that I'm correcting you on the part about saying he hates girls wrestling. Please try to keep up.*


----------



## Prosper

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *And your reading comprehension is lacking so much that you can't understand that I'm correcting you on the part about saying he hates girls wrestling. Please try to keep up.*


It could have been either or Boss. Nothing in your post says that you were specifically only talking about the first part. Look at your post again. Most of my posts here were about Wood and Klitschko were about him being sexist so it's easy to think that that was what you were talking about. Maybe it's your broad writing skills that are lacking and need to be kept up with. And do you really think he doesn't hate "girls" wrestling? You're not that daft. You dont have to defend Cornette with your life.


----------



## The Wood

Lol, Cornette does not hate women’s wrestling. Try harder, trolls.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Prosper said:


> It could have been either or Boss. Nothing in your post says that you were specifically only talking about the first part. Look at your post again. Most of my posts here were about Wood and Klitschko were about him being sexist so it's easy to think that that was what you were talking about. Maybe it's your broad writing skills that are lacking and need to be kept up with. And do you really think he doesn't hate "girls" wrestling? You're not that daft. You dont have to defend Cornette with your life.


*And if you actually knew anything about Cornette, you would know Rhea Ripley is his favorite wrestler, but you don't. You listen to half a clip out of context and make sweeping generalizations based on limited information.*


----------



## Bubbly2

He made an interesting point that in generations gone buy, wrestlers would pretend to get emotional on screen when winning the world title, but when they go backstage they're just happy because it means their pay is going to increase. 

Nowadays winning the world title doesn't mean much of a pay increase, but the wrestlers really do get emotional for real when winning it.


----------



## The Wood

The business is now performed for people in the business.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bubbly2 said:


> He made an interesting point that in generations gone buy, wrestlers would pretend to get emotional on screen when winning the world title, but when they go backstage they're just happy because it means their pay is going to increase.
> 
> Nowadays winning the world title doesn't mean much of a pay increase, but the wrestlers really do get emotional for real when winning it.


*Champion pay is still a thing. They only lost PPV money.*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed




----------



## rbl85

Hey the topicis about that thing talking about AEW, not the WWE.

Already bad enough to have a topic about that thing at least do what the title is saying.


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> Hey the topicis about that thing talking about AEW, not the WWE.
> 
> Already bad enough to have a topic about that thing at least do what the title is saying.


He often intermingles things about AEW and comparing the companies even if the topic is about something that occurs in WWE, so I still see them as relevant. Since this is @BOSS of Bel-Air's topic, if he tells me not to post WWE themed videos here, that is fine though.


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> *He often intermingles things about AEW and comparing the companies even if the topic is about something that occurs in WWE*, so I still see them as relevant. Since this is @BOSS of Bel-Air's topic, if he tells me not to post WWE themed videos here, that is fine though.


Everything is good then, sorry.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> He often intermingles things about AEW and comparing the companies even if the topic is about something that occurs in WWE, so I still see them as relevant. Since this is @BOSS of Bel-Air's topic, if he tells me not to post WWE themed videos here, that is fine though.


*Just post why it's relevant to AEW and it's fine. *


----------



## rbl85

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Just post why it's relevant to AEW and it's fine. *


No need i should have thought about it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds one of my favorite quotes from his WrestleMania reviews was "Sasha and Bianca was better than anything AEW has done and ever will do with the men or women."*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Two Sheds one of my favorite quotes from his WrestleMania reviews was "Sasha and Bianca was better than anything AEW has done and ever will do with the men or women."*


I figured you would like that one


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> He does make good points from time to time. But it's all buried in hate and bitterness.


But that's what makes him pretty hilarious, it's like listening to a Gordon Ramsay that's been out the food game for a while lol. He knows the business, has great points, but fuck off with all this new fangled shit lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I figured you would like that one


*That's the highest praise he's given Sasha, alongside saying she should work with Rhea because he knows she would make her look like a million bucks.

Edit: judging by Twitter trends, I think a rant on Kevin Dunn is coming soon.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That's the highest praise he's given Sasha, alongside saying she should work with Rhea because he knows she would make her look like a million bucks.
> 
> Edit: judging by Twitter trends, I think a rant on Kevin Dunn is coming soon.*


"God damn, they might as well do Bugs Bunny vs Bucky Beaver."


----------



## JerryMark

Two Sheds said:


> "God damn, they might as well do Bugs Bunny vs Bucky Beaver."


there's old shoots already on youtube.


----------



## One Shed

JerryMark said:


> there's old shoots already on youtube.


Cornette and Percy Pringle videos are always great.


----------



## IronMan8

The Wood said:


> The term “workrate” itself is bullshit. I’m not aiming this at anyone, but it’s like “anti-smark.” It’s not an industry term and it doesn’t really make sense. You like good matches. You like good work. I challenge anyone to tell me what “workrate” means.
> 
> And yes, Bad Bunny worked a better tag than either Buck ever has. Selling is important.


The definition of workrate is self-evident:

*Higher quantity of work per unit of time.*

So, high rate of work = more work done in less time. For example:

3 moves per minute (low workrate)
12 moves per minute (high workrate)
720 moves per half hour (Bucks match)
Etc.

Nowhere is quality of work part of the equation.


----------



## qntntgood

How shit stain and rotten twat,fucked Joe's career.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Klitschko

IronMan8 said:


> The definition of workrate is self-evident:
> 
> *Higher quantity of work per unit of time.*
> 
> So, high rate of work = more work done in less time. For example:
> 
> 3 moves per minute (low workrate)
> 12 moves per minute (high workrate)
> 720 moves per half hour (Bucks match)
> Etc.
> 
> Nowhere is quality of work part of the equation.


So pure workrate alone sucks.


----------



## IronMan8

qntntgood said:


> How shit stain and rotten twat,fucked Joe's career.


I‘ll add to this. They used to tape TNA in something like 6-week chunks at a time.

The problem with Joe was you’d never know which Joe would show up - the beast or the fat guy who just got off the couch.

At the end of one taping, they were all in on pushing him to the moon... then he showed up to the next taping a lot fatter.

Russo had an honest conversation with him about how important it was for Joe to present himself in the best possible shape for his body type, but Joe never took it on board. He took it personally, blamed his push on creative, and buries Russo to this day.

Now imagine what Vince McMahon thought about Joe’s fluctuating weight. How do you think it influenced how McMahon booked him? It’s pretty obvious why he never won a title in WWE. Even the harshest Russo critic would admit that Joe should’ve taken his criticism on board.

The cold hard fact is Joe’s career would’ve been very different if he just committed to being in shape for more than 8 weeks a year.

As for the criticism of leaning into Joe’s Samoan heritage, all I’ll say is I don’t see how you market a beast like Joe as a “Californian, college-educated Samoan“, and Roman does a modern version of a savage Samoan just fine.

Common sense. Joe should take responsibility for his unfulfilled potential. Same thing happened in both TNA and WWE now.


----------



## yeahright2

IronMan8 said:


> I‘ll add to this. They used to tape TNA in something like 6-week chunks at a time.
> 
> The problem with Joe was you’d never know which Joe would show up - the beast or the fat guy who just got off the couch.
> 
> At the end of one taping, they were all in on pushing him to the moon... then he showed up to the next taping a lot fatter.
> 
> Russo had an honest conversation with him about how important it was for Joe to present himself in the best possible shape for his body type, but Joe never took it on board. He took it personally, blamed his push on creative, and buries Russo to this day.
> 
> Now imagine what Vince McMahon thought about Joe’s fluctuating weight. How do you think it influenced how McMahon booked him? It’s pretty obvious why he never won a title in WWE. Even the harshest Russo critic would admit that Joe should’ve taken his criticism on board.
> 
> The cold hard fact is Joe’s career would’ve been very different if he just committed to being in shape for more than 8 weeks a year.
> 
> As for the criticism of leaning into Joe’s Samoan heritage, all I’ll say is I don’t see how you market a beast like Joe as a “Californian, college-educated Samoan“, and Roman does a modern version of a savage Samoan just fine.
> 
> Common sense. Joe should take responsibility for his unfulfilled potential. Same thing happened in both TNA and WWE now.


Not entirely wrong, but..

There´s a little more to it than that. Joe never refused to work an angle, but if it was a storyline without any logic that he could see -It didn´t even have to be a great storyline, but Joe had to be able to see the endgoal, then he had a tendency to phone it in, and didn´t bother get in shape (like you correctly said). Russos type of booking just doesn´t sit well with a guy like Joe. Swerves just for the sake of it, storylines that gets started and then dropped without explanations other than Russo thought it would be great etc..
And of course there´s the infamous ninja abduction that lead nowhere


----------



## Klitschko

yeahright2 said:


> And of course there´s the infamous ninja abduction that lead nowhere


lead nowhere? We got that epic penis tattoo on his face.


----------



## IronMan8

Klitschko said:


> lead nowhere? We got that epic penis tattoo on his face.
> 
> View attachment 100077


Great idea, sloppy execution (the face tattoo).

He’d be as intimidating as Mike Tyson if he put the effort into it.

What’s wrong with the concept of a Samoan badass with a face tattoo tapping into the viciousness of his ancestors? The weak link here is the talent sandbagging the idea. 



yeahright2 said:


> Not entirely wrong, but..
> 
> There´s a little more to it than that. Joe never refused to work an angle, but if it was a storyline without any logic that he could see -It didn´t even have to be a great storyline, but Joe had to be able to see the endgoal, then he had a tendency to phone it in, and didn´t bother get in shape (like you correctly said). Russos type of booking just doesn´t sit well with a guy like Joe. Swerves just for the sake of it, storylines that gets started and then dropped without explanations other than Russo thought it would be great etc..
> And of course there´s the infamous ninja abduction that lead nowhere


So yeah, Joe’s attitude was the difference. Compare his approach to a guy like Moxley in WWE, who didn’t always like what was given to him, but he worked to make the absolute most of it.

In contrast, Joe used booking as an excuse to be lazy. There was a very simple solution: get fit and work hard. Instead, he excused himself for being fat and disinterested. That’s on him.


----------



## yeahright2

IronMan8 said:


> Great idea, sloppy execution (the face tattoo).
> 
> He’d be as intimidating as Mike Tyson if he put the effort into it.
> 
> What’s wrong with the concept of a Samoan badass with a face tattoo tapping into the viciousness of his ancestors? The weak link here is the talent sandbagging the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, Joe’s attitude was the difference. Compare his approach to a guy like Moxley in WWE, who didn’t always like what was given to him, but he worked to make the absolute most of it.
> 
> In contrast, Joe used booking as an excuse to be lazy. There was a very simple solution: get fit and work hard. Instead, he excused himself for being fat and disinterested. That’s on him.


Moxley had a stinker of a match against Lesnar, so he didn´t always give it his best. Throughout wrestling history there has been a lot of examples where top guys phoned it in if the storyline didn´t make sense. Orton is famous for phoning it in. HBK if he didn´t want to have a match against someone. Hogan. Mr. Perfect.. The list is long
The solution is simple; Create better storylines. In Joes case, that´s on Russo.

And for the "What´s wrong with the concept of a Samoan.." In it self there´s nothing wrong with that, but that´s not Joe. Have you listened to Cornettes Podcast on Joe? He says exactly why that concept didn´t work for Joe.


----------



## Not Lying

yeahright2 said:


> Moxley had a stinker of a match against Lesnar, so he didn´t always give it his best. Throughout wrestling history


This was 100% on Lesnar.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> This was 100% on Lesnar.


No. Moxley had all those crazy ideas for a 'garbage match' that he pitched. Of course Lesnar wasn´t gonna do that, it wasn´t his character, so he shot it down and dictated how it was going to plan out.
Compare Moxley vs Lesnar to Joe vs Lesnar. Joe vs Lesnar is easily the better match, and it wasn´t out of character for Lesnar.


----------



## IronMan8

yeahright2 said:


> Moxley had a stinker of a match against Lesnar, so he didn´t always give it his best. Throughout wrestling history there has been a lot of examples where top guys phoned it in if the storyline didn´t make sense. Orton is famous for phoning it in. HBK if he didn´t want to have a match against someone. Hogan. Mr. Perfect.. The list is long
> The solution is simple; Create better storylines. In Joes case, that´s on Russo.
> 
> And for the "What´s wrong with the concept of a Samoan.." In it self there´s nothing wrong with that, but that´s not Joe. Have you listened to Cornettes Podcast on Joe? He says exactly why that concept didn´t work for Joe.


Pretty easy situation to understand.

TV writer tells TV talent to improve his image if he wants a better role in the TV show.

TV talent has a sook, thinks he’s too talented and doesn’t need to work on his image or character, and spends the next 10 years doing absolutely nothing of note on TV, blaming other people to this day.

Russo says there’s tapes of a younger Joe working in Japan (?) where he looked like a mega star. He was fully on board. I think he basically told Joe to lose weight... Joe got offended, then got fatter, and has buried Russo ever since. But if Russo was wrong, why didn’t WWE ever push Joe? He never even won a title. Maybe he should’ve taken the advice?

As for Moxley, having a bad match one time doesn’t mean he didn’t put in the effort.


----------



## yeahright2

IronMan8 said:


> Pretty easy situation to understand.
> 
> TV writer tells TV talent to improve his image if he wants a better role in the TV show.
> 
> TV talent has a sook, thinks he’s too talented and doesn’t need to work on his image or character, and spends the next 10 years doing absolutely nothing of note on TV, blaming other people to this day.
> 
> Russo says there’s tapes of a younger Joe working in Japan (?) where he looked like a mega star. He was fully on board. I think he basically told Joe to lose weight... Joe got offended, then got fatter, and has buried Russo ever since. But if Russo was wrong, why didn’t WWE ever push Joe? He never even won a title. Maybe he should’ve taken the advice?
> 
> As for Moxley, having a bad match one time doesn’t mean he didn’t put in the effort.


See.. You don´t like Joe so you´re biased against him.. and that´s Fine. But at least do your homework. He´s a 2 time NXT champion, a United States Champion, and he won the Dusty Tag team classic with Balor. If he hadn´t gotten injured, who knows how hard they´d have pushed him? The fact that they put him on commentary for so long speaks a lot about how they valued him. He´s probably the highest paid announcer since JR.

And Russo is a pathological liar; You can´t trust anything he says. Like the time he claimed he wasn´t working for TNA, and got them kicked off Spike when the network got evidence that he was.


----------



## Not Lying

yeahright2 said:


> No. Moxley had all those crazy ideas for a 'garbage match' that he pitched. Of course Lesnar wasn´t gonna do that, it wasn´t his character, so he shot it down and dictated how it was going to plan out.
> Compare Moxley vs Lesnar to Joe vs Lesnar. Joe vs Lesnar is easily the better match, and it wasn´t out of character for Lesnar.


How do you know it was crazy ideas of a garbage match?

They were ideas to get the match more violent and Lesnar's pussy ass couldn't take it.
Joe vs Lesnar was meh.


----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> This was 100% on Lesnar.


Nah, Moxley stepped wrong. He got big-dogged, but he deserved it. He didn’t understand wrestling etiquette.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Mastodon

IronMan8 said:


> Pretty easy situation to understand.
> 
> TV writer tells TV talent to improve his image if he wants a better role in the TV show.
> 
> TV talent has a sook, thinks he’s too talented and doesn’t need to work on his image or character, and spends the next 10 years doing absolutely nothing of note on TV, blaming other people to this day.


You got the chain of events wrong.

Talent comes in with undefeated streak & begins to gain momentum with fans.

WWE main eventer wrester signs with promotion. People are excited.

Talent & WWE main eventer have a build to a pay per view old school wrestling style. Fans are interested. PPV is company's most successful one with an increase in buys.

TV writer doesn't like this because he wasn't responsible & he feels for whatever reason that talent needs "more". He asks talent to wear a tattoo on his face & come to the ring with tribal dancers.

Fans think this is ridiculous.

Company introduces faction of past their prime geezers, they bury young wrestlers. Talent included.

Talent's momentum declines due to terrible booking. He becomes disillusioned & puts on weight.

TV writer asks talent to lose weight. When talent declines or doesn't care, TV writer spins & denies his own responsibility in situation. He complains about talent's lack of drive.

Fast forward to the future, Talent leaves because company no longer has money. Company is no longer on national television & draws around 10-15% of it's former audience.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*As a Russo fan, I think the most fair Samoa Joe post is right above mine.*


----------



## qntntgood

Aew's big ratings so what


----------



## The Wood

As I’ve said before. There’s a big difference between people watching your show and people liking it. You’ve got to deliver a watched program that brings people back. That remains to be seen. A lot of these people were choosing NXT for a reason.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> As I’ve said before. There’s a big difference between people watching your show and people liking it. You’ve got to deliver a watched program that brings people back. That remains to be seen. A lot of these people were choosing NXT for a reason.


*Cornette is basically the only reason I watch AEW in its entirety so I can understand the context of his rants. Otherwise it'd just be Darby and the women.*


----------



## IronMan8

yeahright2 said:


> See.. You don´t like Joe so you´re biased against him.. and that´s Fine. But at least do your homework. He´s a 2 time NXT champion, a United States Champion, and he won the Dusty Tag team classic with Balor. If he hadn´t gotten injured, who knows how hard they´d have pushed him? The fact that they put him on commentary for so long speaks a lot about how they valued him. He´s probably the highest paid announcer since JR.
> 
> And Russo is a pathological liar; You can´t trust anything he says. Like the time he claimed he wasn´t working for TNA, and got them kicked off Spike when the network got evidence that he was.


I like Joe actually, he’s believable as a badass, and that’s from seeing him for the first time when he appeared on the WWE main roster. I didn’t watch TNA or NXT.

He definitely failed to live up to his potential in WWE, which was my main point. Vince McMahon almost certainly refrained from pushing him for the same reasons Russo did IMO.

Putting Joe on commentary was a way to keep him out of the ring while still cashing in on his talking abilities. If he looked more like Roman Reigns, they‘d be wanting him to wrestle.

The not working for TNA claim was a contractually obligated statement he was required to make. If that’s your definition of a lie, then anyone who was ever towed the company line without believing it to be true is also a liar. But let’s get back to Jim Cornette anyway, I’ve been loving his podcasts and didn’t mean to steer the thread away from that


----------



## Not Lying

The Wood said:


> Nah, Moxley stepped wrong. He got big-dogged, but he deserved it. He didn’t understand wrestling etiquette.


Ya'll really defending the laziest SOB of all times and think you have a valid point 😂 

Anyone who defended Lesnar's booking of the past 5 years is the worst type of fan and the reason the industry is down.


----------



## yeahright2

IronMan8 said:


> I like Joe actually, he’s believable as a badass, and that’s from seeing him for the first time when he appeared on the WWE main roster. I didn’t watch TNA or NXT.
> 
> He definitely failed to live up to his potential in WWE, which was my main point. Vince McMahon almost certainly refrained from pushing him for the same reasons Russo did IMO.
> 
> Putting Joe on commentary was a way to keep him out of the ring while still cashing in on his talking abilities. If he looked more like Roman Reigns, they‘d be wanting him to wrestle.
> 
> The not working for TNA claim was a contractually obligated statement he was required to make. If that’s your definition of a lie, then anyone who was ever towed the company line without believing it to be true is also a liar. But let’s get back to Jim Cornette anyway, I’ve been loving his podcasts and didn’t mean to steer the thread away from that


Yep.. We were getting off track


----------



## La Parka

The Definition of Technician said:


> How do you know it was crazy ideas of a garbage match?


Watch literally any Moxley AEW match and you'll have your answer.


----------



## Not Lying

La Parka said:


> Watch *literally any *Moxley AEW match and you'll have your answer.


😂 😂
Sure, keep drinking that kool-aid, I watched him 4 star+ vs Darby, MJF and Brodie.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*Jim had lots of positive things to say about two green Black women's wrestlers, yet he's sexist and racist according to the blind AEW defenders. Speaking of which, he apologized for not giving Sasha and Bianca more credit for their performance:




*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> Ya'll really defending the laziest SOB of all times and think you have a valid point 😂
> 
> Anyone who defended Lesnar's booking of the past 5 years is the worst type of fan and the reason the industry is down.


Yep, to be a top drawing world class athlete that looks and moves like Brock Lesnar, you’ve absolutely got to be “lazy.” Man, internet fans have some weird ideas clunking around in their brain.

Brock Lesnar is the best worker in wrestling. If you don’t get it, that’s on you. His bank account and legacy kind of prove the point. His matches against Bryan, Styles, Goldberg and Balor have been excellent shit. The 2020 Rumble was arguably the best booked Rumble of all-time.

Ambrose was the junior guy. There’s pitching ideas, and then there’s being belidgerent and coming off like a mark for yourself. There’s pushing the wrong ideas. Brock Lesnar will work with you if you work with him. Ambrose wanted to go into business for himself, so he got big dogged.


----------



## VIP86

this is like describing AEW now 🤣 🤣 

too bad jim didn't know that an idiot son of a billionaire will give all these losers a home in a major promotion and six figure contracts


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Ya'll really defending the laziest SOB of all times and think you have a valid point 😂
> 
> Anyone who defended Lesnar's booking of the past 5 years is the worst type of fan and the reason the industry is down.


I don´t defend his booking, but Lesnar is a smart business man. Why work harder when he can be the highest paid wrestler in WWE and do almost nothing? He´d be a fool if he said he wanted to work more dates and have longer matches. Do as little work as possible and get paid as much as possible sounds like a good plan


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t defend his booking, but Lesnar is a smart business man. Why work harder when he can be the highest paid wrestler in WWE and do almost nothing? He´d be a fool if he said he wanted to work more dates and have longer matches. Do as little work as possible and get paid as much as possible sounds like a good plan


*The Ambrose thing to me wasn't even a case of laziness, but the fact that he had no business selling for a bum like Ambrose, who couldn't believably punch out a small child.*


----------



## The Wood

Brock’s work is so fucking good. I don’t even get this “lazy” perspective. Just doing a bunch of moves and kicking out to create false drama seems “lazier” to me. Brock actually puts together matches that more often than not tell a complete story.


----------



## Not Lying

I just lol at all these comments as if you didn't watch the build-up for the match which actually had required some violence.






you're only willing to call shit out for AEW when it doesn't make sense, when NOTHING about Lesnar's booking has made sense for the past 5+ years except he makes Vince's dick hard.

I hope Mox has some pull and NEVER brings that SOB to AEW.



yeahright2 said:


> I don´t defend his booking, but Lesnar is a smart business man. Why work harder when he can be the highest paid wrestler in WWE and do almost nothing? He´d be a fool if he said he wanted to work more dates and have longer matches. Do as little work as possible and get paid as much as possible sounds like a good plan


He's a genetic freak who Vince fell in love with and wanted to give him the world despite him not being worth it at all. That's all there is to it and ya'll fell for it.


----------



## The Wood

The Definition of Technician said:


> I just lol at all these comments as if you didn't watch the build-up for the match which actually had required some violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're only willing to call shit out for AEW when it doesn't make sense, when NOTHING about Lesnar's booking has made sense for the past 5+ years except he makes Vince's dick hard.
> 
> I hope Mox has some pull and NEVER brings that SOB to AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a genetic freak who Vince fell in love with and wanted to give him the world despite him not being worth it at all. That's all there is to it and ya'll fell for it.


The build up sucked. What does that have to do with anything? It doesn’t mean Brock should be rolling around in thumbtacks lowering his stock to appease Ambrose, who has never, and probably won’t ever, mean anywhere near as much as Brock.

Brock’s booking makes perfect sense, by the way. What about it doesn’t make sense? In theory, it’s exactly what you want it to be. Brock kicks everybody’s else until it means something when he loses. Then he loses. It’s almost literally Wrestling 101.

Just because you don’t like a guy doesn’t mean it doesn’t make sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> I just lol at all these comments as if you didn't watch the build-up for the match which actually had required some violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're only willing to call shit out for AEW when it doesn't make sense, when NOTHING about Lesnar's booking has made sense for the past 5+ years except he makes Vince's dick hard.
> 
> I hope Mox has some pull and NEVER brings that SOB to AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a genetic freak who Vince fell in love with and wanted to give him the world despite him not being worth it at all. That's all there is to it and ya'll fell for it.


*I haven't liked Lesnar nor Ambrose since 2014 and you know that. However, the idea of Lesnar selling for Ambrose is objectively ridiculous, given how awful Ambrose's offense is by choice. He's defended his weak punches in interviews, so I have no sympathy for this situation.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> I just lol at all these comments as if you didn't watch the build-up for the match which actually had required some violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're only willing to call shit out for AEW when it doesn't make sense, when NOTHING about Lesnar's booking has made sense for the past 5+ years except he makes Vince's dick hard.
> 
> I hope Mox has some pull and NEVER brings that SOB to AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a genetic freak who Vince fell in love with and wanted to give him the world despite him not being worth it at all. That's all there is to it and ya'll fell for it.


If you go to the wwe section and look up my posts regarding Lesnar, you´ll see I´m not fan of him at all. Everything involving part timers coming in and having big matches, those ridiculous high salaries to said part timers while the lower card guys work all year for a fraction of those money, bad booking where everyone not named Reigns has to job to Lesnar etc.. I blame it all on Lesnar.
But I still think he´s a smart business man. Lesnar is worth whatever people are willing to pay him, and for a long time, the highest bidder was Vince McMahon

So no. we didn´t all "fell for it"


----------



## qntntgood

Jim cornette-the dumb fucks admitted to fucking up the aew roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> If you go to the wwe section and look up my posts regarding Lesnar, you´ll see I´m not fan of him at all. Everything involving part timers coming in and having big matches, those ridiculous high salaries to said part timers while the lower card guys work all year for a fraction of those money, bad booking where everyone not named Reigns has to job to Lesnar etc.. I blame it all on Lesnar.
> But I still think he´s a smart business man. Lesnar is worth whatever people are willing to pay him, and for a long time, the highest bidder was Vince McMahon
> 
> So no. we didn´t all "fell for it"


*TBF, Rollins has the most wins on Lesnar, but I agree with your sentiment.

On topic: The Young Bucks are fucking idiots. They're basically saying they're putting everyone in a stable because they're too lazy to make storylines for individual wrestlers.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *TBF, Rollins has the most wins on Lesnar, but I agree with your sentiment.
> 
> On topic: The Young Bucks are fucking idiots. They're basically saying they're putting everyone in a stable because they're too lazy to make storylines for individual wrestlers.*


I don´t think they´re lazy.. just incompetent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t think they´re lazy.. just incompetent.


----------



## Not Lying

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I haven't liked Lesnar nor Ambrose since 2014 and you know that. However, the idea of Lesnar selling for Ambrose is objectively ridiculous, given how awful Ambrose's offense is by choice. He's defended his weak punches in interviews, so I have no sympathy for this situation.*


Dude, it's not like Lesnar was selling for anyone at this point. It didn't matter if it's Ambrose or Walter. He was made to look on another level from everyone else. But this is Wrestlemania, you have them build it as some big brutal hardcore match, and in Dean's element, he didn't have to sell Dean's punches but he could have sold his kendo stick or barbwired shots. Instead, Dean was bitched the entire feud and had an underwhelming match at WM because Lesnar didn't want to sell, so he didn't elevate Dean at all the entire feud and couldn't bother with the closing match.

The story of the feud was simple and effective to build someone like Dean, the match didn't live up to the hardcore hype we were promised and that's all on Lesnar.



yeahright2 said:


> If you go to the wwe section and look up my posts regarding Lesnar, you´ll see I´m not fan of him at all. Everything involving part timers coming in and having big matches, those ridiculous high salaries to said part timers while the lower card guys work all year for a fraction of those money, bad booking where everyone not named Reigns has to job to Lesnar etc.. I blame it all on Lesnar.
> But I still think he´s a smart business man. Lesnar is worth whatever people are willing to pay him, and for a long time, the highest bidder was Vince McMahon
> 
> So no. we didn´t all "fell for it"


There's a lot of people who still defend Lesnar and his BS, even the 7s Kofi squash because he's some "legit" "draw" "big name". When he's the most pushed, cared for, one-dimensional lazy wrestler of all times.


----------



## qntntgood

Jim cornette- I don't understand these people.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Dude, it's not like Lesnar was selling for anyone at this point. It didn't matter if it's Ambrose or Walter. He was made to look on another level from everyone else. But this is Wrestlemania, you have them build it as some big brutal hardcore match, and in Dean's element, he didn't have to sell Dean's punches but he could have sold his kendo stick or barbwired shots. Instead, Dean was bitched the entire feud and had an underwhelming match at WM because Lesnar didn't want to sell, so he didn't elevate Dean at all the entire feud and couldn't bother with the closing match.
> 
> The story of the feud was simple and effective to build someone like Dean, the match didn't live up to the hardcore hype we were promised and that's all on Lesnar


*He sold just fine for McIntyre 🤷*


----------



## The Wood

qntntgood said:


> Jim cornette-the dumb fucks admitted to fucking up the aew roster.


That really was a stupid thing to say.


----------



## El Hammerstone

qntntgood said:


> Jim cornette-the dumb fucks admitted to fucking up the aew roster.


"If you're not aligned in a stable, you're alone, and that's hard to book sometimes."

I had to pause the video right there just to put my head in my hands for about 10 minutes.


----------



## One Shed

El Hammerstone said:


> "If you're not aligned in a stable, you're alone, and that's hard to book sometimes."
> 
> I had to pause the video right there just to put my head in my hands for about 10 minutes.


Of course the guys who look like Mormons at a frat party when they have singles matches would say that.


----------



## The Wood

I don’t think they understand that when you are in a group, not only does the group need to look effective, but the individuals within the group need to look effective, and look like shit when they can’t get things together even when they’ve picked a team.

Imagine if the Four Horsemen got together, but they could never secure the championships. Why would they be together? How fucking weak does Ric Flair look if he can’t win a World Title even with Arn Anderson, Tully Blanchard and Barry Windham by his side? It buries EVERYBODY.

These guys just see the chance to rotate matches from the stables. They don’t get it. At all.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> I don’t think they understand


Fixed


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## The Wood

Lol, NXT is probably more profitable to USA than AEW is to TNT when you factor in ad revenue. They also won the last head-to-head.

AEW seems to care way more about what WWE thinks than WWE seems to care about what AEW thinks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> Lol, NXT is probably more profitable to USA than AEW is to TNT when you factor in ad revenue. They also won the last head-to-head.
> 
> AEW seems to care way more about what WWE thinks than WWE seems to care about what AEW thinks.


*Well, NXT gave away a Takeover PPV card for free. AEW didn't even try to compete with that because it would be a waste.*


----------



## qntntgood

Dose anyone know about ivelisse gun charges,or is cornette just fucking with everyone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't wait till Cornette tears Meltzer a new one when he sees this:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385331181231562752


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't wait till Cornette tears Meltzer a new one when he sees this:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385331181231562752


Maybe people will finally realize Meltzer is a hack.. He said what we´re all thinking, but as a "professional journalist" he should examine things before saying something -We don´t have to, because we don´t make money on wrestling rumors and gossip..
Coincidentally, once again he said something that put WWE in a bad light if it was true. It must really pain him that he has no sources in WWE anymore..


----------



## Ger

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't wait till Cornette tears Meltzer a new one when he sees this:*


And some peeps will defend Meltzer to death over this. They will worship Meltzer until he dies.  Meltzer lost his mind a while ago and Cornette was one of the first people saying that out loud.


----------



## kingfunkel

Don't understand the obsession with the guy. Wrestlers marking over him because they grew up subscribing to his gossip rag. Naming moves after him and begging for his approval. Always comes across as a tool to me. 
He's the Hilton Perez of the wrestling world. Sure his historical pieces are decent but he's like one of those women who hears something at the hairdressers and reports it as fact. 9/10 times he puts 2 and 2 together and end up with 3, then publishes his BS and puts it down to his "sources". 

The whole name "meltzer driver" is the worst thing I've ever heard. I'm surprised JR even calls the stupid spot. Why does the spike need a front flip x factor. Just need to stand infront of it and drive the opponent down, no jump, no flip and certainly no bullshit.


----------



## The Wood

I’ve defended Dave in the past. The whole dogpile on him for pointing out the WWE has historically liked women to have bigger boobs completely took him out of context.

He’s not saying anything that I think he thinks is out of line. If Charlotte is getting dental work done, then she’s getting dental work done. It’s that little extra detail he goes into “They make women feel self-conscious about their bodies.” He...doesn’t really have the perspective to talk about that. His recent stuff about women not liking blood also exposes this.

Dave, just stick to the news. Your opinions are shit.


----------



## Piers

Why does Charlotte have to say "to comment on a woman's looks" ? Does that mean it's OK for her to comment on a male wrestler's?


----------



## qntntgood

The Wood said:


> I’ve defended Dave in the past. The whole dogpile on him for pointing out the WWE has historically liked women to have bigger boobs completely took him out of context.
> 
> He’s not saying anything that I think he thinks is out of line. If Charlotte is getting dental work done, then she’s getting dental work done. It’s that little extra detail he goes into “They make women feel self-conscious about their bodies.” He...doesn’t really have the perspective to talk about that. His recent stuff about women not liking blood also exposes this.
> 
> Dave, just stick to the news. Your opinions are shit.


Dave lost it a long time,when he tried to tell Dana white how to run his business.and Dana tore him a new one,which resulted in him getting fired from Yahoo news.


----------



## The Wood

qntntgood said:


> Dave lost it a long time,when he tried to tell Dana white how to run his business.and Dana tore him a new one,which resulted in him getting fired from Yahoo news.


I did not know that story, lol.


----------



## qntntgood

The Wood said:


> I did not know that story, lol.


Yep,it still surprise me how people hold Dave in such high regards.


----------



## qntntgood

Jim cornette -maybe dave should just stfu


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood

Why cm punk will never return, to pro wrestling in it's current state.


----------



## The Wood

qntntgood said:


> Why cm punk will never return, to pro wrestling in it's current state.


I haven’t heard this week’s Experience yet, but I’m willing to bet the silliness and the “sports entertainment” qualities of wrestling is why CM Punk has deliberately priced himself out of the industry. The old Paul Heyman/TNA method. It all fits.

If there was a solid place to do proper pro-wrestling with build and stories, I think Punk would be there in a flash.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


> Jim cornette -maybe dave should just stfu


*Wow, they got these out faster than usual.*


----------



## One Shed

Note to self: Never crash a car into Corny's fence.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> Note to self: Never crash a car into Corny's fence.


Unless you swerved to miss a deer.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> Unless you swerved to miss a deer.


It might be worth it just to get a free Corny rant. Crash into his fence wearing a Trump hat and a Vince Russo or Joey Ryan shirt, hit record on the camera, and capture some magic.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> It might be worth it just to get a free Corny rant. Crash into his fence wearing a Trump hat and a Vince Russo or Joey Ryan shirt, hit record on the camera, and capture some magic.


Crash your car then try and get Corny to help you pull out The Invisible Man from the passenger side.


----------



## One Shed

The Wood said:


> Crash your car then try and get Corny to help you pull out The Invisible Man from the passenger side.


Bro, bro, you gotta help my invisible friend. He just got stabbed with a light tube in a death match and I was driving him to the nearest medical facility bro.


----------



## The Wood

Two Sheds said:


> Bro, bro, you gotta help my invisible friend. He just got stabbed with a light tube in a death match and I was driving him to the nearest medical facility bro.


I can’t see him anywhere, bro! He must be unconscious. Help me feel around in the snow!


----------



## VIP86

Two Sheds said:


> It might be worth it just to get a free Corny rant. Crash into his fence wearing a Trump hat and a Vince Russo or Joey Ryan shirt, hit record on the camera, and capture some magic.


the only thing you'll be capturing in this case is a bullet 😁


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> Unless you swerved to miss a deer.


Or a buffalo, aka his wife.

I will walk myself out now lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> It might be worth it just to get a free Corny rant. Crash into his fence wearing a Trump hat and a Vince Russo or Joey Ryan shirt, hit record on the camera, and capture some magic.


*But there will be instant regret when he comes outside with his trusty baseball bat.*


----------



## One Shed

VIP86 said:


> the only thing you'll be capturing in this case is a bullet 😁





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *But there will be instant regret when he comes outside with his trusty baseball bat.*


At least I know I can outrun him. He has bad knees and is very anti-gun.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> It might be worth it just to get a free Corny rant. Crash into his fence wearing a Trump hat and a Vince Russo or Joey Ryan shirt, hit record on the camera, and capture some magic.


You´d risk getting killed if you did that, and he´d just refer to the Castle Doctrine..


----------



## qntntgood

Jim cornette so fucking what


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## One Shed

I laughed pretty hard at the story of Ryback thinking Twitter is out to get him and Jim and Brian saying his new gimmick should be Cryback.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I thought Cornette would really like the main event, but I understand his frustration with putting two of the best homegrown talents against each other on free television instead of elevating them separately. I knew he would be mad about the stupid ass Sting and Dino douche interaction and the afterbirth though.*


----------



## The Wood

I’m not surprised he thought the idea of putting two similar babyfaces against each other was stupid. I said the same thing in the match thread.


----------



## kingfunkel

At this point I only watch AEW, so I know what Cornette is talking about. Hit an all time low. Not sure how long I can watch this for. 

AEW have made me hate STING. Here comes the dark order.. And... STING! Darby Allin and in his corner STING. Was this a thing in WCW? I don't remember it being so prominent and in your face.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

kingfunkel said:


> At this point I only watch AEW, so I know what Cornette is talking about. Hit an all time low. Not sure how long I can watch this for.
> 
> AEW have made me hate STING. Here comes the dark order.. And... STING! Darby Allin and in his corner STING. Was this a thing in WCW? I don't remember it being so prominent and in your face.


*Not until Sting joined the Wolfpack. Before that, he was a lone wolf.*


----------



## Wolf Mark

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I thought Cornette would really like the main event, but I understand his frustration with putting two of the best homegrown talents against each other on free television instead of elevating them separately. I knew he would be mad about the stupid ass Sting and Dino douche interaction and the afterbirth though.*


When you see what happened with Sting and Dinodouche you realise that AEW really have no idea what they're doing. Just embarrassing. Sting has been such a waste of money. Darby doesn't need him. Hell he essentialy prevents Darby to get heat cause he is safe at all times with Sting being there. So it prevents Darby to get over.


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> the only thing you'll be capturing in this case is a bullet 😁


Cornette is very much anti-guns, so no. He´ll run you over with his car, or beat you with a Tennis racket, a baseball bat or whatever is at hand, but he won´t shoot you.


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I thought Cornette would really like the main event, but I understand his frustration with putting two of the best homegrown talents against each other on free television instead of elevating them separately. I knew he would be mad about the stupid ass Sting and Dino douche interaction and the afterbirth though.*


Nah, I get his point. Two babyfaces against each other. Both of them small so they can´t play the Underdog role. And they both have their "enforcers" (in lack of better word) with them to a match where nobody is going to cheat. Sting and the Dinosaur shouldn´t be out there to begin with.


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> It might be worth it just to get a free Corny rant. Crash into his fence wearing a Trump hat and a Vince Russo or Joey Ryan shirt, hit record on the camera, and capture some magic.


This will be the thing to finally put jim over the edge leading to his arrest.


----------



## VIP86

yeahright2 said:


> Cornette is very much anti-guns, so no. He´ll run you over with his car, or beat you with a Tennis racket, a baseball bat or whatever is at hand, but he won´t shoot you.


i'm willing to bet Cornette has a gun in his house
and he won't hesitate to use it
all this anti-guns talk is largely due to his hatred for republicans

Jim Cornette - The Time He Threatened Brock Lesnar With a Weapon


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> i'm willing to bet Cornette has a gun in his house
> and he won't hesitate to use it
> all this anti-guns talk is largely due to his hatred for republicans
> 
> Jim Cornette - The Time He Threatened Brock Lesnar With a Weapon


He didn´t actually threaten him with a weapon. He didn´t have a gun in his hand, he just said he´d shoot him. BIG difference.


----------



## VIP86

yeahright2 said:


> He didn´t actually threaten him with a weapon. He didn´t have a gun in his hand, he just said he´d shoot him. BIG difference.


a true anti-guns person will not threaten people by suggesting to shoot them
i still think Cornette has a gun in his house
he just likes to piss off republicans


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> a true anti-guns person will not threaten people by suggesting to shoot them
> i still think Cornette has a gun in his house
> he just likes to piss off republicans


He hates republicans, that´s for sure 
But I still say it´s possible to threaten a person with shooting without having guns. Lots of people have said to someone else in a heated moment that they´ll kill the other guy. Very few actually do it.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> It might be worth it just to get a free Corny rant. Crash into his fence wearing a Trump hat and a Vince Russo or Joey Ryan shirt, hit record on the camera, and capture some magic.


*So this is what y'all are talking about 😂




*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood

Jim cornette - wtf Kenny omega,impact world champion.


----------



## qntntgood

Russo vs herd


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Tony Khan images get better by the week


----------



## qntntgood

El Hammerstone said:


> The Tony Khan images get better by the week


Damn you beat me to it😂😂😂😂


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Dizzie

qntntgood said:


>


He's really not wrong with how this whole feud has been rushed and built up ass backwards. 

Aew have two big problems, the 1st being no structure in the promotion and allowing the wrestlers too much of a say in creative freedom. 

The 2nd is problem is the aew fans are too kind on the promotion as they understandably just want to see aew succeed and don't want to throw no negativity at their product but one of wwe's strengths is that their audience is very vocal with their criticism of the product which gives wwe valuable feedback in what they have to change with their product when they do feel like listening to the crowd like realising seth wasn't working as a face, that batista as a babyface vs Orton at wrestlemania wasn't going to fly, that Becky had to be turned babyface with the over "the man" gimmick or how bayley was scouring massively as a babyface.

I dont see or hear a large majority of aew fans calling aew out for the booking of page or how team taz is constantly shat on booking wise.


----------



## Not Lying

qntntgood said:


>


The graphic 😂 😂
This whole family feud has boring and meaningless


----------



## qntntgood

Micheal knock it the fuck off


----------



## qntntgood

Jim cornette -wtf are they doing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389213853968437259


----------



## VIP86

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389213853968437259


wrestlers don't learn their lessons, do they
don't argue with someone who has far more experience than you
you'll end up looking like a clown 😄

also don't argue with someone who can destroy you verbally without even trying
the rants in the next drive through should be gooooood 🤩 🤩 🤩


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


> Jim cornette -wtf are they doing


*I agree with Cornette on all fronts here. The match shouldn't have happened for a multitude of reasons:

1. Why put your top babyface against another babyface who's fighting for Brodie's honor?

2. Stop forcing these title matches against Dork Order jobbers that no one cares about. We STILL don't care if they have a win streak on the YouTube show no one watches. That doesn't make it any better.

3. Stop the stupid afterbirth after every single match.

They're watering down Darby and the title by putting him in these throwaway matches with no heat weekly.*


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> wrestlers don't learn their lessons, do they
> don't argue with someone who has far more experience than you
> you'll end up looking like a clown 😄
> 
> also don't argue with someone who can destroy you verbally without even trying
> the rants in the next drive through should be gooooood 🤩 🤩 🤩


Matt will outsource the reply to Reby -She loves to go on twitter rants.
(Usually when she does it, everyone say she´s a witch and shouldn´t be allowed to be on twitter, but I´ll bet if she goes into a war with Cornette, there´s gonna be quite a few people in this section who will be cheering her)


----------



## VIP86

yeahright2 said:


> Matt will outsource the reply to Reby -She loves to go on twitter rants.
> (Usually when she does it, everyone say she´s a witch and shouldn´t be allowed to be on twitter, but I´ll bet if she goes into a war with Cornette, there´s gonna be quite a few people in this section who will be cheering her)


and in the process Matt will look like a loser who hides behind his wife
i hope he doesn't do that, since i actually like him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Matt will outsource the reply to Reby -She loves to go on twitter rants.
> (Usually when she does it, everyone say she´s a witch and shouldn´t be allowed to be on twitter, but I´ll bet if she goes into a war with Cornette, there´s gonna be quite a few people in this section who will be cheering her)


*I was thinking the same thing. Reby gets bullied hard by fans anytime she tweets anything, yet she'll be an automatic baby face going up against Cornette.*


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> and in the process Matt will look like a loser who hides behind his wife
> i hope he doesn't do that, since i actually like him


It´s not like he has a choice of whether or not to let her do it..
She has a long history of going into rants on Twitter, potentially hurting Matts career in the process..


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


>


*YES! I was worried he skipped this lol*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds @yeahright2 

Do y'all agree with Cornette that Pentagon is buried? I completely stopped giving a s*** about him when Cody no sold his arm breaker a month ago. I don't think POCKETS was the death knell because he's been in limbo for awhile.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Two Sheds @yeahright2
> 
> Do y'all agree with Cornette that Pentagon is buried? I completely stopped giving a s*** about him when Cody no sold his arm breaker a month ago. I don't think POCKETS was the death knell because he's been in limbo for awhile.*


I think with anyone in 2021, they could always come back with the right booking. I do not think anyone is 100% buried unless they are getting beat clean by Marko, but a lot of consistency needs to happen. Instead we got him looking to start a feud with Cody and he got a good mouth piece, then that feud lasts a whole two weeks, then he gets beaten by Trashidy. Just more ADHD.


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Two Sheds @yeahright2
> 
> Do y'all agree with Cornette that Pentagon is buried? I completely stopped giving a s*** about him when Cody no sold his arm breaker a month ago. I don't think POCKETS was the death knell because he's been in limbo for awhile.*


Buried is perhaps a strong word.. A burial to me is is what WWE did to Zach Ryder way back..
The whole Cody thing was stupid, and shouldn´t have happened.. It was just to stroke Cody´s ego and give him something to do while pretending to be a "face". But Cody is considered a top star in the company, and it´s not like Penta was squashed.
Losing to OC didn´t bury him further, because once again, OC, whether you like him or not, isn´t some random jobber in AEW, and Penta was already floating around in Limbo (like you said).
So burial; no. Bad booking; Yes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I think with anyone in 2021, they could always come back with the right booking. I do not think anyone is 100% buried unless they are getting beat clean by Marko, but a lot of consistency needs to happen. Instead we got him looking to start a feud with Cody and he got a good mouth piece, then that feud lasts a whole two weeks, then he gets beaten by Trashidy. Just more ADHD.


*Ironically, the stupid ADHD booking is why no one really gets buried in this company, because there's no storyline continuity. Everything is different from one week to the next and we're programmed to forget about it. Cornette also said they buried Hangman, and in any other wrestling company that would have been true, but next week they'll do everything in their power to divert our attention from the fact that he lost to Cage after getting his ass whooped for 10 minutes before and during the match.*


----------



## qntntgood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Two Sheds @yeahright2
> 
> Do y'all agree with Cornette that Pentagon is buried? I completely stopped giving a s*** about him when Cody no sold his arm breaker a month ago. I don't think POCKETS was the death knell because he's been in limbo for awhile.*


Penta and phonix are officially buried to a point no one cares about them,a long with a lot of other talent on aew's roster who could carry the company. That was the point of them doing 50/50 booking,no one rises any higher then the evp's.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


> Penta and phonix are officially buried to a point no one cares about them,a long with a lot of other talent on aew's roster who could carry the company. That was the point of them doing 50/50 booking,no one rises any higher then the evp's.


*They can still enjoy a high paced FELIX match full of no selling though. Penta doesn't even have that going for himself.
*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Two Sheds @yeahright2 

*We keep being told that Cornette needs AEW for clicks, yet his review on Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns that was uploaded last night has more views than anything AEW related except Cody's segment, which was uploaded over 3 days ago.















*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Two Sheds @yeahright2
> 
> *We keep being told that Cornette needs AEW for clicks, yet his review on Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns that was uploaded last night has more views than anything AEW related except Cody's segment, which was uploaded over 3 days ago.*


That argument has been shot down multiple times, so it´s not surprising. But people still try and bring it up as "facts".. tbh
Jim has said many times that if he wanted a big listener number he´d be reviewing Raw and SD every week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> That argument has been shot down multiple times, so it´s not surprising. But people still try and bring it up as "facts".. tbh
> Jim has said many times that if he wanted a big listener number he´d be reviewing Raw and SD every week.


*Yeah, if he completely ignored AEW and only reviewed WWE and talked about the old days, he would actually be doing significantly better. This weekend's uploads with the Dark Side of the Ring marathons proved that. Look at all the dead guys outdrawing Omega and the Bucks.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah, if he completely ignored AEW and only reviewed WWE and talked about the old days, he would actually be doing significantly better. This weekend's uploads with the Dark Side of the Ring marathons proved that. Look at all the dead guys outdrawing Omega and the Bucks.*


Well, the dead guys were from a time when wrestling had actual stars instead of play wrestlers,. They were known to the mainstream/casual audience, so they´re likely to draw an audience of former wrestling fans who doesn´t give a damn about Bucks, Omega, Reigns and equally lesser talented people.


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah, if he completely ignored AEW and only reviewed WWE and talked about the old days, he would actually be doing significantly better. This weekend's uploads with the Dark Side of the Ring marathons proved that. Look at all the dead guys outdrawing Omega and the Bucks.*


Yes. He would just not be doing significantly better health wise since that would mean watching WWE every week. We should not wish such ills on the poor man!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Well, the dead guys were from a time when wrestling had actual stars instead of play wrestlers,. They were known to the mainstream/casual audience, so they´re likely to draw an audience of former wrestling fans who doesn´t give a damn about Bucks, Omega, Reigns and equally lesser talented people.


*Ultimate Warrior is one thing, but Brian Pillman was a mid card guy, and the interest for him is still significantly higher than the top guys of this promotion combined, so it's ridiculous to see these people still pushing the narrative that Cornette "needs" AEW to make a living.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Yes. He would just not be doing significantly better health wise since that would mean watching WWE every week. We should not wish such ills on the poor man!


*Hey, only RAW can cause instant heart failure! NXT is just the cure to insomnia.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Ultimate Warrior is one thing, but Brian Pillman was a mid card guy, and the interest for him is still significantly higher than the top guys of this promotion combined, so it's ridiculous to see these people still pushing the narrative that Cornette "needs" AEW to make a living.*


Still, he´s dead. That almost always increase stardom of anyone and make people remember them more favorably


----------



## qntntgood

It's good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


> It's good


*Jim Cornette ranting about Matt Hardy for 20 minutes? Let me get some snacks.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can't wait for Cornette's 30 minute review on blood and commercials and that s*** finish.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Can't wait for Cornette's 30 minute review on blood and commercials and that s*** finish.*


"God damn, all 300 pounds of Jericho landed flatter than a fat plateful of piss on that bed wrapped in tinfoil they call a ramp."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> "God damn, all 300 pounds of Jericho landed flatter than a fat plateful of piss on that bed wrapped in tinfoil they call a ramp."


*"Thank you PISS Jericho for reminding everyone that wrestling is FAKE and PHONY!"*


----------



## Hitman1987

“Chris Jericho putting the guts into blood and guts”


----------



## Hitman1987

Nakazawa and QT in action, Kenny cutting a promo on OC and another massive botch ending.

This has all the ingredients to be the greatest dynamite review ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> Nakazawa and QT in action, Kenny cutting a promo on OC and another massive botch ending.
> 
> This has all the ingredients to be the greatest dynamite review ever.


*"In what felt like a 20 minute promo from twinkle toes and Michael Naka Knock it the fuck off, they decided to hype up a match between two of my least favorite people on this planet."*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


>


*You clickbaited me so hard because I thought he released a video about Jericho's fall in record time.*


----------



## YamchaRocks

I'm slightly disappointed in Matt, he should know better than to engage in discussions with that perverted troll 😛 Cornette leeches of off Matt's and AEW's popularity, best to ignore him and his 'advice' tbh


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *"In what felt like a 20 minute promo from twinkle toes and Michael Naka Knock it the fuck off, they decided to hype up a match between two of my least favorite people on this planet."*


Wow, the Cult Of Cornette never fails to impress me with what counts as 'funny' to a 'wrestling fan' tbh


----------



## The Wood

My prediction is he calls it “Blood & Beer Belly.”


----------



## Hitman1987

The Wood said:


> My prediction is he calls it “Blood & Beer Belly.”


AEW botches went for “Blades, butts and botches” 😂😂😂


----------



## Ger

This one is so funny, because Cornette is self-pitying in the end, but I don't want to spoiler details.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Klitschko

Did Cornette enjoy Roman/Daniel Bryan from Smackdown? Hoping he said yes, expecting he said the worst.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> Did Cornette enjoy Roman/Daniel Bryan from Smackdown? Hoping he said yes, expecting he said the worst.


*Yes, he did a full review of it here:




*


----------



## Klitschko

@BOSS of Bel-Air I'm 1:25 in and fucking loving how he praises them both already lol.


Edit: just finished the review of the match. Loved it and I agree with everything he said. They need to use the match as a study guide for most of the AEW roster on how to sell and tell a story.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air I'm 1:25 in and fucking loving how he praises them both already lol.
> 
> 
> Edit: just finished the review of the match. Loved it and I agree with everything he said. They need to use the match as a study guide for most of the AEW roster on how to sell and tell a story.


*I was told this morning that storytelling is outdated. No selling Destroyers and flying RKOs is evolution!*


----------



## Klitschko

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I was told this morning that storytelling is outdated. No selling Destroyers and flying RKOs is evolution!*


Lol from DammitChrist?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> Lol from DammitChrist?


*I don't read his posts because it's just blatant baiting. Prosper was defending the Bucks and Fenix nonsense we see weekly.*


----------



## KingofKings1524

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yes, he did a full review of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really don’t feel one way or another about Cornette and rarely listen to him, but I was curious what he thought about this match and his feelings about Reigns overall. I pretty much agree with every word he said. Dead on.


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Wood said:


> My prediction is he calls it “Blood & Beer Belly.”


Blood & Gut on a Mattress

I'm suprised he has not done a review yet.



Klitschko said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air I'm 1:25 in and fucking loving how he praises them both already lol.
> 
> Edit: just finished the review of the match. Loved it and I agree with everything he said. They need to use the match as a study guide for most of the AEW roster on how to sell and tell a story.


I need to see it. I wonder if it's available anywhere.


----------



## The Wood

Wolf Mark said:


> Blood & Gut on a Mattress
> 
> I'm suprised he has not done a review yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see it. I wonder if it's available anywhere.


It drops today. ;-) It’s early morning Sunday here, but the Experience usually comes out Saturday evening in the US and Canada.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

This is still on Wikipedia too:


----------



## The Wood

Lol, that Cassidy page is fantastic.

New Experience is up, but I actually missed some of the Drive-Thru this past week. Holy shit, how did I miss the hilarity of Jericho’s parley decision-making process?! Haha, he actually wanted to do a no physicality deal AFTER they’ve done physicality. Fucking hell.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Two Sheds said:


>


Actually disappointed by the short vid but the shocking thing is knowing that what, half of Dynamite was taped so people that went there only saw what less than one hour of Blood & Guts? And that many of these fans asked for refunds? I wonder if Meltzer is gonna talk about that? But anyway it shows again how AEW is a Mickey Mouse operation.


----------



## CovidFan

Wolf Mark said:


> And that many of these fans asked for refunds? I wonder if Meltzer is gonna talk about that? But anyway it shows again how AEW is a Mickey Mouse operation.


You'd believe it was "many" if you just listen to Cornette but only 5 asked for refunds and yes he did on his review of the show that night/morning.

I just finished listening to the short clip since I actually watched Dynamite this week. I feel the same as him with the "the match was great until Jericho came in" analysis.


----------



## Wolf Mark

CovidFan said:


> You'd believe it was "many" if you just listen to Cornette but only 5 asked for refunds and yes he did on his review of the show that night/morning.
> 
> I just finished listening to the short clip since I actually watched Dynamite this week. I feel the same as him with the "the match was great until Jericho came in" analysis.


Yea big bloated Jericho didn't help for sure. lol

Even though there was good stuff, I thought the pacing was off(the commercials didn't help) and the camera work was off in a lot of spots as well as there were times didn't film on the right part or forgetting to show certain wrestlers for a long time. And other times the psychology was off. I like Samy but he started with Dax and I could not believe in an exchange 1 on 1, Samy would dominate someone like Dax. I know they want the babyface to dominate at first so the heels can work 2 on 1 after but they could made it more realistic. Like have Dax dominate but he makes a mistake, hit the cage or even just a corner and then Samy took advantage and dominate. The part where all the Inner Circle rulling didn't make sense to me. Again because they have the thinniest guy and it seemed to come out of nowhere.

Another thing is I don't like the idea of guys killing themselves with objects and barbwire and the match ends on a storyline bullshit with a guy pleading for mercy that his guy not be pushed. Like are you kidding. I want the guy to give up to suffer beyond belief that he has to quit. That's the point of a match like that. That is focusing too much on the storyline than the match. And it looked too rehearsed anyway.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*YES, I GOT MY 30 MINUTE REVIEW!!!*


----------



## The Wood

I couldn’t be fucked watching the match. Lol at Jericho choking people with a baseball bat. I swear that sort of shit is unintentionally the funniest thing about wrestling. “People using items wrong” should be a segment on Botchamania.

And also lol at the match completely changing when Jericho got in. That man is so cooked.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't believe Cornette is more excited about Omega vs POCKETS than this forum. One thing the diehard defenders won't cape for is Orange Cassidy in the main event, lol. Not surprised we feel the same about PAC though.*


----------



## Wolf Mark

qntntgood said:


>


-Jericho bringing the bat, I know there are supposed to be no rules, but this just stupid, he could end the match just with the bat. He could actually kill everybody there. Bringing weapons in a cage match is stupid unless it's like the TNA Lethal Lockdown and everybody has weapons.

-The Jericho blading, he took the razor but could not use it so it kept being in his hand and he showing it in the air while getting the boston crab from MJF. I thought he was doing the Trump sign for a while. 😂 

-Worst part to me is that we have seen Jericho face MJF before so it was weird to see MJF dominating Jericho so much that Jericho could not actually move and he was there on his knees forever while MJF was waiting for Inner Circle to react. It looked so bad as Jericho could have moved at any times. 

I think what happened was worse than people think, it completely exposed the business. Even kids watching this must have thought "this is fake". That finish was so badly done from top to bottom. If years from now someone want a clear picture showing wrestling is garbage and fake, they'll show them this. Not Hogan "hulking up", not the guy coming out of an egg or Doing the Clown, it's gonna be this.


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't believe Cornette is more excited about Omega vs POCKETS than this forum. One thing the diehard defenders won't cape for is Orange Cassidy in the main event, lol. Not surprised we feel the same about PAC though.*


I’m kind of hoping they are audacious enough to do it too. Let them fall on their own sword if they want. They won’t learn any other way. 



Wolf Mark said:


> -Jericho bringing the bat, I know there are supposed to be no rules, but this just stupid, he could end the match just with the bat. He could actually kill everybody there. Bringing weapons in a cage match is stupid unless it's like the TNA Lethal Lockdown and everybody has weapons.
> 
> -The Jericho blading, he took the razor but could not use it so it kept being in his hand and he showing it in the air while getting the boston crab from MJF. I thought he was doing the Trump sign for a while. 😂
> 
> -Worst part to me is that we have seen Jericho face MJF before so it was weird to see MJF dominating Jericho so much that Jericho could not actually move and he was there on his knees forever while MJF was waiting for Inner Circle to react. It looked so bad as Jericho could have moved at any times.
> 
> I think what happened was worse than people think, it completely exposed the business. Even kids watching this must have thought "this is fake". That finish was so badly done from top to bottom. If years from now someone want a clear picture showing wrestling is garbage and fake, they'll show them this. Not Hogan "hulking up", not the guy coming out of an egg or Doing the Clown, it's gonna be this.


This is going to be a really odd comparison, but from what I’ve seen, I’m getting Hogan/Warrior ‘98 vibes from it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wolf Mark said:


> -Jericho bringing the bat, I know there are supposed to be no rules, but this just stupid, he could end the match just with the bat. He could actually kill everybody there. Bringing weapons in a cage match is stupid unless it's like the TNA Lethal Lockdown and everybody has weapons.
> 
> -The Jericho blading, he took the razor but could not use it so it kept being in his hand and he showing it in the air while getting the boston crab from MJF. I thought he was doing the Trump sign for a while. 😂
> 
> -Worst part to me is that we have seen Jericho face MJF before so it was weird to see MJF dominating Jericho so much that Jericho could not actually move and he was there on his knees forever while MJF was waiting for Inner Circle to react. It looked so bad as Jericho could have moved at any times.
> 
> I think what happened was worse than people think, it completely exposed the business. Even kids watching this must have thought "this is fake". That finish was so badly done from top to bottom. If years from now someone want a clear picture showing wrestling is garbage and fake, they'll show them this. Not Hogan "hulking up", not the guy coming out of an egg or Doing the Clown, it's gonna be this.


*One of Cornette's listeners wrote in and said their 6 year old watched the fall and said "at least he landed on those soft boxes."*


----------



## Wolf Mark

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *One of Cornette's listeners wrote in and said their 6 year old watched the fall and said "at least he landed on those soft boxes."*


OK now I want to see that kid watching the next Dynamite and seeing a crying Jericho with a neck brace saying "I will never wrestle again".

Edit- imagine the confusion in his face.


----------



## kingfunkel

Cornette makes a good point about the bat. If you've got a bat, then you'd just bat the opposition into hell. Instead of thinking I'll put down the bat and punch you.
Didn't need any weapons at all, use the cage as a weapon. I agree with the match being good for the majority of it. The cameras felt off at times, like they were either in the way or in the wrong position.
Why do people run away by climbing the cage? There's literally a ramp ahead of you, but it'd make more sense to climb to possible death. Had Mike Tyson or someone cut off the ramp and forced him to climb the cage; then fair enough.

Couldn't even paint the underside of the "steel" so it didn't look like shit underneath. Awful visually, absolutely horrific.


----------



## DaSlacker

I don't know why promoters and their bookers can't adhere to the less is more philosophy. WWE has the wacky crazy sports entertainment thing covered. 

The only one to beat McMahon at his own game was Bischoff. Even that took the purchasing of what was left of the NWA (renowned 'brand') by Ted in the 80's, a lot of money, and the WWF basically self imploding in the early 90's. Everybody else fell on their arse - Herd and Rhodes with their Chamber of Horrors, Carter and Rhodes/Russo with their Lethal Lockdowns. If that doesn't tell you something, but Khan still proceeds with a similarly overbooked approach. Namely faction wars, flippy matches, casual weapons, theatrics and pointless referees. 

Blood and Guts didn't need weapons brought in. It didn't need people to leave the cage. It didn't need to go longer than 25 mins. So they did all of that 🙄


----------



## GothicBohemian

I get where Cornette is coming from when he says he's offended to have such an obvious fake landing as the showpiece of a match. I watched B&G, laughed at the ridiculousness, then sat back and realised how no competent stunt coordinator, set designer, director, booker, etc would be happy with that spectacle. Way below professional level. Embarrassing. That nothing was done to mitigate the damage, like keeping the camera off Jericho lounging in his soft and cosy airbag, made me mad if I'm honest. It was frustrating to watch. And yeah, Jericho's lame bump did drop a huge shit on the work the other guys put in.

AEW made me mad after I laughed at them and I'm an actual fan. Thiat can't be what they were going for. That whoever was directing the show couldn't think fast enough to switch to cameras not focused on mistakes and the Big Comfy Couch featuring Jericho proves the Sparklers of Doom Not-Exploding Ring was indicative of the production level, not a one-off mixup.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## The Wood

GothicBohemian said:


> I get where Cornette is coming from when he says he's offended to have such an obvious fake landing as the showpiece of a match. I watched B&G, laughed at the ridiculousness, then sat back and realised how no competent stunt coordinator, set designer, director, booker, etc would be happy with that spectacle. Way below professional level. Embarrassing. That nothing was done to mitigate the damage, like keeping the camera off Jericho lounging in his soft and cosy airbag, made me mad if I'm honest. It was frustrating to watch. And yeah, Jericho's lame bump did drop a huge shit on the work the other guys put in.
> 
> AEW made me mad after I laughed at them and I'm an actual fan. Thiat can't be what they were going for. That whoever was directing the show couldn't think fast enough to switch to cameras not focused on mistakes and the Big Comfy Couch featuring Jericho proves the Sparklers of Doom Not-Exploding Ring was indicative of the production level, not a one-off mixup.


Fair take. I can’t remember which thread I said it in, but lazy production/direction like that shows complete contempt for the audience. It sends the message through the medium of television that “We don’t give a fuck about trying to do this right for you.”

Jericho opening his eyes, talking to people, etc. That’s almost worse. There have been smaller budget operations that have done much better at trying to better present the illusion they are trying to create. But AEW’s philosophy has always been “Who cares? Everybody knows it’s fake, so just lap up all the shit we do.” Which more and more people are getting put off by, because it admittedly hasn’t been as gaudy as this or at Revolution.


----------



## Not Lying

Jericho was indeed the worst thing about the match. His cringe booking is all over that ending. I hope he fucks off for a few months because I am sick and tired of his stupid Judas singing and the entire non-sensical booking of Jericho and him screaming into the mic at everything.

Besides ending and commercials, B&G was a damn fine match.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Hitman1987

I’ve said before that Jericho thinks of himself as the King Midas of wrestling and that everything he touches turns to gold. The sad reality is that everything he touches turns to silly comedy bullshit.

He is too fat and has too much booking power and has ruined the inner circle, ruined MJF, ruined this feud and ruined the pay off match.

He can’t even apply fake tan properly, it looked like he bladed and gravy came out.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## yeahright2

GothicBohemian said:


> I get where Cornette is coming from when he says he's offended to have such an obvious fake landing as the showpiece of a match. I watched B&G, laughed at the ridiculousness, then sat back and realised how no competent stunt coordinator, set designer, director, booker, etc would be happy with that spectacle. Way below professional level. Embarrassing. That nothing was done to mitigate the damage, like keeping the camera off Jericho lounging in his soft and cosy airbag, made me mad if I'm honest. It was frustrating to watch. And yeah, Jericho's lame bump did drop a huge shit on the work the other guys put in.
> 
> AEW made me mad after I laughed at them and I'm an actual fan. Thiat can't be what they were going for. That whoever was directing the show couldn't think fast enough to switch to cameras not focused on mistakes and the Big Comfy Couch featuring Jericho proves the Sparklers of Doom Not-Exploding Ring was indicative of the production level, not a one-off mixup.


If you look who´s in production and stage design etc, they have an actual filmmaker/stuntman on the payroll in production. - Nick Mondo. And they snatched almost the entire production crew from Impact. Granted, I gave up on TNA after the whole GFW/TNA/Impact/TNA failure, but I don´t remember their production team being that amateurish.


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> If you look who´s in production and stage design etc, they have an actual filmmaker/stuntman on the payroll in production. - Nick Mondo. And they snatched almost the entire production crew from Impact. Granted, I gave up on TNA after the whole GFW/TNA/Impact/TNA failure, but I don´t remember their production team being that amateurish.


It reminds me a lot of WCW when Russo got there. He would try all these elaborate things, but he didn’t quite have the WWF team behind him, so you’d notice all these bad angles, cuts, cues, etc.


----------



## Wolf Mark

GothicBohemian said:


> I get where Cornette is coming from when he says he's offended to have such an obvious fake landing as the showpiece of a match. I watched B&G, laughed at the ridiculousness, then sat back and realised how no competent stunt coordinator, set designer, director, booker, etc would be happy with that spectacle. Way below professional level. Embarrassing. That nothing was done to mitigate the damage, like keeping the camera off Jericho lounging in his soft and cosy airbag, made me mad if I'm honest. It was frustrating to watch. And yeah, Jericho's lame bump did drop a huge shit on the work the other guys put in.
> 
> AEW made me mad after I laughed at them and I'm an actual fan. Thiat can't be what they were going for. That whoever was directing the show couldn't think fast enough to switch to cameras not focused on mistakes and the Big Comfy Couch featuring Jericho proves the Sparklers of Doom Not-Exploding Ring was indicative of the production level, not a one-off mixup.


My only explanation would be that they don't mind looking goofy. With everything they have done so far, it would not be the most ridiculous thing to suggest.



The Definition of Technician said:


> Jericho was indeed the worst thing about the match. His cringe booking is all over that ending. I hope he fucks off for a few months because I am sick and tired of his stupid Judas singing and the entire non-sensical booking of Jericho and him screaming into the mic at everything.
> 
> Besides ending and commercials, B&G was a damn fine match.


Jericho ruins everything he touches. I would even say that that fall would not have looked as bad if Heir Fatness would not have been the one falling. He looked like some old fat dude in his comfy sofa watching TV. If I was AEW i would be pissed with him. But he has gotten away with everything so far.



yeahright2 said:


> If you look who´s in production and stage design etc, they have an actual filmmaker/stuntman on the payroll in production. - Nick Mondo. And they snatched almost the entire production crew from Impact. Granted, I gave up on TNA after the whole GFW/TNA/Impact/TNA failure, but I don´t remember their production team being that amateurish.


That's because in TNA they would actual fall on genuine tables. They were closer to ECW in a lot of ways, I have the feeling TK just tells his production team to be "as safe as possible" reality be damned. Like the parent who is a little bit too protective. So it comes off like some children TV show. But there are ways to do things well with practice. 

Look at how good it looks: 









And Shane was not even a wrestler!


----------



## The Wood

I keep thinking of SummerSlam 2000. That bump Shane took was ridiculous looking. There was obviously a crash pad. The WWF actually had the respect for its audience to not show it to them though (well, I don’t remember seeing it anyway).


----------



## TD Stinger

You watch WWE in the last few years and it's fairly obvious they use a crash pad for most of these kinds of stunts. But (like the GIF above me) they usually shoot it in a way where you're not really focused on the crash pad and you just see the death defying stunt.

I think the main problem with the bump Jericho took last Wednesday was the fact that MJF pushed him on what looked to be diamond plate but as soon se he hit it you saw it was cardboard with diamond plate stickers on it. And that just takes you out of the moment.

Best thing they could have done is gimmick it how they did last year at DON when Mox hit a Paradigm Shift on Brodie through the stage. You get the "Oh Shit!" moment of them going through the stage but they also disappear into darkness under the stage, concealing whatever pad they probably landed on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> You watch WWE in the last few years and it's fairly obvious they use a crash pad for most of these kinds of stunts. But (like the GIF above me) they usually shoot it in a way where you're not really focused on the crash pad and you just see the death defying stunt.
> 
> I think the main problem with the bump Jericho took last Wednesday was the fact that MJF pushed him on what looked to be diamond plate but as soon se he hit it you saw it was cardboard with diamond plate stickers on it. And that just takes you out of the moment.
> 
> Best thing they could have done is gimmick it how they did last year at DON when Mox hit a Paradigm Shift on Brodie through the stage. You get the "Oh Shit!" moment of them going through the stage but they also disappear into darkness under the stage, concealing whatever pad they probably landed on.


*Exactly! I can't believe there are idiots all over the internet saying we wanted Jericho to land through steel.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette totally buries Moxley here 😂*


----------



## Shock Street

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette totally buries Moxley here 😂*


I'm a Mox mark but I'll be the first to admit that he's easy to make fun of


----------



## Hephaesteus

I get that Jericho is too old to be taking such bumps. Probs shouldve made it a taped match. Now theres no way they wouldve been able to sell that as brutal. They were set up for failure from the jump. Jericho didnt help matters, but still.


----------



## Charzhino

Wolf Mark said:


> Look at how good it looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Shane was not even a wrestler!


Or the Rikishi one which was more similar to Jerichos fall but hidden well.


----------



## The Wood

Lol, I don’t know why, but I found it so funny that Vince McMahon backed that truck up just because they were in Alabama. I’ll never forget the location of that PPV just for that.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Charzhino said:


> Or the Rikishi one which was more similar to Jerichos fall but hidden well.
> 
> View attachment 101011


Exactly. Even if similar to the B & G in that it's too low to throw someone, this looks better cause the camera angle is better. It's like Jaws, it's good because you don't see the shark too much. That is supposed to be what wrestling does best, make you believe by hidding the magic tricks.

And what makes it even better than what AEW did is that again there was no bullshit storyline attached to it like Jericho waiting forever and having dialogue with Samy saying "no!" like a bad soap opera. When it's a fight in a cage, there's no time for all that crap, it's a fight, it's do or die.


----------



## yeahright2

Hephaesteus said:


> I get that Jericho is too old to be taking such bumps. Probs shouldve made it a taped match. Now theres no way they wouldve been able to sell that as brutal. They were set up for failure from the jump. Jericho didnt help matters, but still.


When Jericho is the weak link of a match, it´s a sad day for wrestling  But yeah.. Up until Jericho entered the match, it was really good.
-You could make an argument that they were doing too much before Jericho entered, but that´d be nitpicking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette gave Tony some million dollar advice for free on how to book a live wrestling show. Hopefully he listens.*


----------



## One Shed

I had to post this one whether he mentions AEW or not just for the artwork:


----------



## Wolf Mark

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! WTF is TK doing.


----------



## yeahright2

Great quote from Jim
"100.000 bikers and 2 Steiners.. That´s about even"


----------



## One Shed

Everyone needs to watch the video of them discussing QT's interview. It explains a lot. The interview is here:









QT Marshall Discusses How He Formats AEW Shows | Fightful News


QT Marshall talks his behind the scenes role in AEW.




www.fightful.com


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> Everyone needs to watch the video of them discussing QT's interview. It explains a lot. The interview is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QT Marshall Discusses How He Formats AEW Shows | Fightful News
> 
> 
> QT Marshall talks his behind the scenes role in AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com


@bdon Have a read of this, Cody’s friend doesn’t have a fucking clue


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> @bdon Have a read of this, Cody’s friend doesn’t have a fucking clue


I would have assumed this was just parody if I had randomly seen it posted. Amazing stuff. @bdon definitely needs to read this.



QT said:


> Everything is done through text and different group chats and ideas coming from 100 different directions.


Gee, I wonder why the show always feels so schizophrenic and like it was booked by someone with moderate to severe ADHD.



QT said:


> At the beginning of the week, I get with Tony because I'm the one, with Tony's oversight, I format the show. Sometimes, I just put '[Wrestler A] second' because I don't know the full creative. When we go to our production meeting, nine out of ten times, Tony will explain what it is. Sometimes, the way he explains it, it's not fully understood because he may not want to give so much away.


Khan is not even telling the guy who formats his show the entire picture of what he wants to accomplish with a story or angle?? Is it any surprise that stories get dropped and disappear off TV and then randomly come back months later just for some to call this long term booking, when really it is planning a beginning and an end but no middle?



QT said:


> Right now, we do everything on the phone because of the pandemic, we do conference calls and it's much easier this way. The next day at TV, production may pull me aside and are like, 'What is this?' Sometimes I know, sometimes I don't. If I don't know, I send appropriate messages and we figure it out. Guys know that if I'm texting, it's for a specific reason and ten out of ten times it's to help them. When I first saw Cody formatting a pay-per-view, I was like, 'This is fun, I want to do this,' not realizing that every week for TV with commercial breaks and everything.


"Hey, that looks fun! Can I try?"
"Sure, pal! You are in charge of it now!"
"Wait...what?"



QT said:


> It is fun and Tony oversees it. I'm not perfect and there are times I'll oversee something and have this segment next to this segment and it's the same thing. I don't know the creative and had I known, I wouldn't have put two brawls next to each other. Things are going to happen and we're all learning. For someone who has never done it, I think I'm doing alright. A lot of it is common sense and asking questions.


A lot of it SHOULD be common sense. I definitely have a lot more questions to ask. At least we know now why so many shows had multiple kidnappings. The guy formatting the show often HAS NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN ON THE SHOW!


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> I would have assumed this was just parody if I had randomly seen it posted. Amazing stuff. @bdon definitely needs to read this.
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder why the show always feels so schizophrenic and like it was booked by someone with moderate to severe ADHD.
> 
> 
> Khan is not even telling the guy who formats his show the entire picture of what he wants to accomplish with a story or angle?? Is it any surprise that stories get dropped and disappear off TV and then randomly come back months later just for some to call this long term booking, when really it is planning a beginning and an end but no middle?
> 
> 
> "Hey, that looks fun! Can I try?"
> "Sure, pal! You are in charge of it now!"
> "Wait...what?"
> 
> 
> A lot of it SHOULD be common sense. I definitely have a lot more questions to ask. At least we know now why so many shows had multiple kidnappings. The guy formatting the show often HAS NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN ON THE SHOW!


This is amateur and embarrassing, imagine being in charge of formatting the show but not having enough common sense to realise that you used the same brawl segment twice in a row. Then imagine admitting that to the whole world. 

He doesn’t have a fucking clue and neither does booker of the year.

They know how to book the beginning and ending of feuds but don’t have the talent to book the middle/build and usually end of fucking up the execution of the pay off.

The naivety of TK to think that you can book and produce a national televised wrestling show without an experienced booker or producer tells you everything you need to know about TK. More money than sense.

Regardless of how “good” AEW is doing, it should’ve been better.


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> This is amateur and embarrassing, imagine being in charge of formatting the show but not having enough common sense to realise that you used the same brawl segment twice in a row. Then imagine admitting that to the whole world.
> 
> He doesn’t have a fucking clue and neither does booker of the year.
> 
> They know how to book the beginning and ending of feuds but don’t have the talent to book the middle/build and usually end of fucking up the execution of the pay off.
> 
> The naivety of TK to think that you can book and produce a national televised wrestling show without an experienced booker or producer tells you everything you need to know about TK. More money than sense.
> 
> Regardless of how “good” AEW is doing, it should’ve been better.


I felt this deserved its own thread so I made one. I have no doubt people will defend this too. He often times has no idea what is going to happen during segments of a TV show he is formatting...just incredible stuff here.


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> I felt this deserved its own thread so I made one. I have no doubt people will defend this too. He often times has no idea what is going to happen during segments of a TV show he is formatting...just incredible stuff here.


There’s going to be some triggered fan boys in that thread 😂😂😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I would have assumed this was just parody if I had randomly seen it posted. Amazing stuff. @bdon definitely needs to read this.
> 
> 
> Gee, I wonder why the show always feels so schizophrenic and like it was booked by someone with moderate to severe ADHD.
> 
> 
> Khan is not even telling the guy who formats his show the entire picture of what he wants to accomplish with a story or angle?? Is it any surprise that stories get dropped and disappear off TV and then randomly come back months later just for some to call this long term booking, when really it is planning a beginning and an end but no middle?
> 
> 
> "Hey, that looks fun! Can I try?"
> "Sure, pal! You are in charge of it now!"
> "Wait...what?"
> 
> 
> A lot of it SHOULD be common sense. I definitely have a lot more questions to ask. At least we know now why so many shows had multiple kidnappings. The guy formatting the show often HAS NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN ON THE SHOW!


*But I'm somehow unreasonable for pointing this s*** out?*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Wolf Mark

😂 Brilliant


----------



## yeahright2

Wolf Mark said:


> 😂 Brilliant


just.. No.
She´s so annoying to listen to.


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> just.. No.
> She´s so annoying to listen to.


She's annoying but I like it as a response to TK trying to give her strikes and taking her down her stuff. She is sarcastingly praising AEW.


----------



## The Wood

She’s great. People just get annoyed at her because she’s a woman saying snarky things. Her points are great. She rocks that bikini top too.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Wood said:


> She’s great. People just get annoyed at her because she’s a woman saying snarky things. Her points are great. She rocks that bikini top too.


For me it's the voice; if I could put her on mute and read lips, I'd be a big fan.


----------



## The Wood

El Hammerstone said:


> For me it's the voice; if I could put her on mute and read lips, I'd be a big fan.


I hear the point, but she’s no more annoying to me than most women her age.


----------



## yeahright2

Wolf Mark said:


> She's annoying but I like it as a response to TK trying to give her strikes and taking her down her stuff. She is sarcastingly praising AEW.


Vickie Guerrero screaming is music to my ears compared to listening to that girl. And it´s a shame, because maybe she makes a valid point every now and then, but I´m not gonna hear it.


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> Vickie Guerrero screaming is music to my ears compared to listening to that girl. And it´s a shame, because maybe she makes a valid point every now and then, but I´m not gonna hear it.


Just cut the sound and look at the eye candy.


----------



## One Shed

Wolf Mark said:


> Just cut the sound and look at the eye candy.


They need to make a sound program that outputs anything put into it as Cornette ranting. Though her mouth moving and Corny's voice coming out would be weird.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> @bdon Have a read of this, Cody’s friend doesn’t have a fucking clue


Jesus fucking Christ.

I fucking dare anyone to defend this. If you do, your mom’s a hoe and dropped you on your goddamn head too many times while she was bent over smoking a cigarette and getting pounded.


----------



## The Wood

bdon said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> I fucking dare anyone to defend this. If you do, your mom’s a hoe and dropped you on your goddamn head too many times while she was bent over smoking a cigarette and getting pounded.


Hey now. My mum did that to me and I’m not going to defend that.


----------



## Klitschko

Wolf Mark said:


> -Jericho bringing the bat, I know there are supposed to be no rules, but this just stupid, he could end the match just with the bat. He could actually kill everybody there. Bringing weapons in a cage match is stupid unless it's like the TNA Lethal Lockdown and everybody has weapons.
> 
> -The Jericho blading, he took the razor but could not use it so it kept being in his hand and he showing it in the air while getting the boston crab from MJF. I thought he was doing the Trump sign for a while. 😂
> 
> -Worst part to me is that we have seen Jericho face MJF before so it was weird to see MJF dominating Jericho so much that Jericho could not actually move and he was there on his knees forever while MJF was waiting for Inner Circle to react. It looked so bad as Jericho could have moved at any times.
> 
> I think what happened was worse than people think, it completely exposed the business. Even kids watching this must have thought "this is fake". That finish was so badly done from top to bottom. If years from now someone want a clear picture showing wrestling is garbage and fake, they'll show them this. Not Hogan "hulking up", not the guy coming out of an egg or Doing the Clown, it's gonna be this.


You're overreacting like crazy since it's AEW. They have used these identical crash pads for decades now. The Stadium Stampede, clearly showed them crashing on a mat. The Shane/Miz Wrestlemania match where they didn't even try to downplay it. Fucking hell, how about the HHH/Undertaker match from Wrestlemania 17? Clear pad in the middle of the crowd that the commentators sold as death. It's only now that you're extra pissy since it's AEW doing it. The reason I say that is because "THIS" this mother fucking thing was what people will use to show other people Wrestling is fake lol? Not the Irish whip, other people crashing on pads, Scott Steiner throwing himself into the steel steps against Christian Cage, The Fiend. No, it's this that does it for people lol?


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> You're overreacting like crazy since it's AEW. They have used these identical crash pads for decades now. The Stadium Stampede, clearly showed them crashing on a mat. The Shane/Miz Wrestlemania match where they didn't even try to downplay it. Fucking hell, how about the HHH/Undertaker match from Wrestlemania 17? Clear pad in the middle of the crowd that the commentators sold as death. It's only now that you're extra pissy since it's AEW doing it. The reason I say that is because "THIS" this mother fucking thing was what people will use to show other people Wrestling is fake lol? Not the Irish whip, other people crashing on pads, Scott Steiner throwing himself into the steel steps against Christian Cage, The Fiend. No, it's this that does it for people lol?


It´s not really about the crashpad. It´s about the lousy camera angle and QT doing a pisspoor job at putting together a show.
If the fall had a better angle, nobody would be saying anything about it.
WWE and Kevin Dunn gets the same kind of treatment- just go to the WWE section


----------



## Klitschko

yeahright2 said:


> It´s not really about the crashpad. It´s about the lousy camera angle and QT doing a pisspoor job at putting together a show.
> If the fall had a better angle, nobody would be saying anything about it.
> WWE and Kevin Dunn gets the same kind of treatment- just go to the WWE section


I totally agree with that, if it's just the camera angle that's that's issue. They should have cut away before he crashed if thats what they were planning and then they could have showed him laid out on the floor few seconds later.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> You're overreacting like crazy since it's AEW. They have used these identical crash pads for decades now. The Stadium Stampede, clearly showed them crashing on a mat. The Shane/Miz Wrestlemania match where they didn't even try to downplay it. Fucking hell, how about the HHH/Undertaker match from Wrestlemania 17? Clear pad in the middle of the crowd that the commentators sold as death. It's only now that you're extra pissy since it's AEW doing it. The reason I say that is because "THIS" this mother fucking thing was what people will use to show other people Wrestling is fake lol? Not the Irish whip, other people crashing on pads, Scott Steiner throwing himself into the steel steps against Christian Cage, The Fiend. No, it's this that does it for people lol?


*The main thing is WWE uses black crash pads and hides the debris well, whereas AEW colored cardboard boxes silver and called it steel. *


----------



## qntntgood

Mjf just owned tony con and the evps, holy shit


----------



## Wolf Mark

Klitschko said:


> You're overreacting like crazy since it's AEW. They have used these identical crash pads for decades now. The Stadium Stampede, clearly showed them crashing on a mat. The Shane/Miz Wrestlemania match where they didn't even try to downplay it. Fucking hell, how about the HHH/Undertaker match from Wrestlemania 17? Clear pad in the middle of the crowd that the commentators sold as death. It's only now that you're extra pissy since it's AEW doing it. The reason I say that is because "THIS" this mother fucking thing was what people will use to show other people Wrestling is fake lol? Not the Irish whip, other people crashing on pads, Scott Steiner throwing himself into the steel steps against Christian Cage, The Fiend. No, it's this that does it for people lol?


I seriously have never seen this so obviously fake before. When Kevin Nash jackknifed Erik Bischoff, it looked incredible. AEW tried to repeat the spot when they power bombed the Rock N Roll Express in early Dynamite and it looked terrible. It has looked terrible everytime they have tried to repeat that spot. I don't know what they do differently but it plainly just does not work. They are pretty much incompetent.


----------



## Art Vandaley

I've just realised that the main reason I watch AEW matches these days is so I can understand the context of Cornette's reviews (I also love some of the talent like FTR, Omega etc).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Alkomesh2 said:


> I've just realised that the main reason I watch AEW matches these days is so I can understand the context of Cornette's reviews (I also love some of the talent like FTR, Omega etc).


*Same. The only thing I absolutely will not sit through is a Young Bucks match.*


----------



## Hitman1987

qntntgood said:


> Mjf just owned tony con and the evps, holy shit


Once again Cornette hits the nail on the head.

You have to get over as a character or as an individual otherwise somebody else can turn up and do a better move and you will be forgotten.

AEW books everybody at the same level, where low carders are competitive with main event stars, and nobody gets over because if everybody is the same level, then nobody is at a special level.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> Once again Cornette hits the nail on the head.
> 
> You have to get over as a character or as an individual otherwise somebody else can turn up and do a better move and you will be forgotten.
> 
> AEW books everybody at the same level, where low carders are competitive with main event stars, and nobody gets over because if everybody is the same level, then nobody is at a special level.


*Exactly. In 2014, PAC(Neville) was an in ring attraction at NXT because he had a unique moveset, but 7 years later, everyone in his company is using more than half of those moves as meaningless transitions that get no sold, so now he's just another dry and generic wrestler.*


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Exactly. In 2014, PAC(Neville) was an in ring attraction at NXT because he had a unique moveset, but 7 years later, everyone in his company is using more than half of those moves as meaningless transitions that get no sold, so now he's just another dry and generic wrestler.*


Moves mean nothing without correct execution and selling in the same way that wrestlers mean nothing without a look and character that the crowd can relate to.

AEW seems to think they can rehash successful feuds and gimmicks from the past, insert their chosen wrestlers as the hero/villain, ignore the build which originally got the feud/gimmick/wrestler over, and achieve the same end product.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> Moves mean nothing without correct execution and selling in the same way that wrestlers mean nothing without a look and character that the crowd can relate to.
> 
> AEW seems to think they can rehash successful feuds and gimmicks from the past, insert their chosen wrestlers as the hero/villain, ignore the build which originally got the feud/gimmick/wrestler over, and achieve the same end product.


*"Oh look, we're driving a truck full of alcohol to the ring to spray the heels, we're just like Stone Cold!" Fuck no. It didn't even have half the impact of Kurt Angle's milk truck.*


----------



## Shock Street

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Same. The only thing I absolutely will not sit through is a Young Bucks match.*


I wish I could skip every Bucks match, but if they're against someone I like (SCU) I feel like I have to watch, even though they are the *genuine worst.*


----------



## taker_2004

Shock Street said:


> I wish I could skip every Bucks match, but if they're against someone I like (SCU) I feel like I have to watch, even though they are the *genuine worst.*


I wish Khan would grow a pair and start fining people for ignoring the very basics of wrestling. The Bung Yucks would owe AEW money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I listened to this today to prepare myself for next month's rant 😂*


----------



## qntntgood

This is going to be good


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*Been waiting all weekend for this one 😂*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Dizzie

qntntgood said:


>


Jim hit the nail on the head with this match, only the super hardcore wrestling mark fans would actually be interested in this match but to a large majority of wrestling fans they will not have known who and why they should give a fuck about the guy ambrose is wrestling and even resulting in making Ambrose look less of a star with him struggling to beat some generic looking 50 year old guy that could have easily been perceived as just some no name jobber.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*Cornette is saying exactly what the fanboys don't want to admit. This should have been Miro on his debut. AEW is lucky they only cater to hardcore fans because they'll be willing to forgive and overlook the fact that he was a total goofball for nearly a year. If they tried to pull this s*** in WWE, no one would buy it.*


----------



## famicommander

Miro sucks no matter what he does. He had like 3 weeks of the Rusev day gimmick being good. He sucked before that and he has sucked ever since no matter where he has been.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## One Shed

qntntgood said:


>


The corpse ref is the best.


----------



## YamchaRocks

His thumbnail game is weak as hell these days tbh 😛


----------



## qntntgood

Two Sheds said:


> The corpse ref is the best.


Man,I'm surprised no caught on the back info in aew that cornette just relieved to really get the dirt sheets talking.in the Ricki starks clip,are the veterans being listened to ?


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood

The clip everyone has been waiting for


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


> The clip everyone has been waiting for


*It was actually this one for me 😂





I'm glad Cornette saw something he hates as much as AEW.*


----------



## NathanMayberry

I can not wait to hear what Cornette has to say about the news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahright2

Most of this is comments on WWE, but there´s no corny thread in the WWE section.. Anyway, here´s my takes 

Strongly disagree with his take on Rhea/Charlotte. Charlotte can fuck off, we´ve seen too much of her. There´s nothing more for her to do.
If Austin had been 13 time world champ in such a short time, with everything revolving around making him look strong at the expense of everybody else, people would have hated it as well... Just like they hated Cena.

I didn´t mind the Zombies too much. It was done to promote Batistas movie, and they´re not on the show every week like the stupid Fiend crap. Miz/Priest didn´t flat out play into the supernatural aspect of the Zombies, and fought them hand to hand on the floor.. Which is the last thing you want to do if it really were zombies. And like Jim said -They adhered to the rules of a Lumberjack match.
But I understand why Jim didn´t like it. Zombies and Miz. ( I disagree on Jims opinion of Miz)

The talk about which EVP would possibly quit at some point?
I disagree with Jim here; I think Cody could pull a Cartman if the Bucks/Omega keeps hogging what he think should be HIS spotlight.


----------



## Hephaesteus

All Im gonna say about corny is that he watched the zombie match, yet the only match on the card that he missed was the female match. Just saying :x


----------



## EmbassyForever

qntntgood said:


>


lol, the last clip.

Cornette & Last are such clowns.


----------



## qntntgood

Dave meltzer is at it again


----------



## Ger

qntntgood said:


> Dave meltzer is at it again


So "crazy uncle Dave" talks about a WWE PPV segment and a user reacts with a harmless comment, where he more or less just agrees. Then uncle Dave turns the whole thing into a narrative, where Cornette is biggest heel of AEW. For free! ROFL


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## yeahright2

Ger said:


> So "crazy uncle Dave" talks about a WWE PPV segment and a user reacts with a harmless comment, where he more or less just agrees. Then uncle Dave turns the whole thing into a narrative, where Cornette is biggest heel of AEW. For free! ROFL


Uncle Dave has lost his marbles completely..


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I actually want to play Cornette Bingo next week 😂.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395039398148849669*


----------



## VIP86

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I actually want to play Cornette Bingo next week 😂.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395039398148849669*


how is it going
does corny still Triggers people here


----------



## Hitman1987

VIP86 said:


> how is it going
> does corny still Triggers people here


AEW is still perfect and Corny and the 350k viewers they have lost since going unopposed are out of touch


----------



## YamchaRocks

Cornette needs to understand it's not the 80's anymore. Wrestling is SUPPOSED to be silly.


----------



## The Wood

qntntgood said:


> Dave meltzer is at it again


Kind of funny Dave says Corny was wrong about AEW being thrown off TNT...then later that week they are thrown off TNT. Obviously the timeframe was off, but the end result was right. In a dying cable universe that Corny barely follows, I consider that vindication of a sort.

“Actually, it was 20 months before we got the tap, not 10.”


----------



## VIP86

*speaking of uncle Meltzer*


----------



## The Wood

I don’t even think Dave is being paid. I think he’s just pandering to the audience he thinks will subscribe to him so he can stay in business for himself. And they’re his buddies.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> I don’t even think Dave is being paid. I think he’s just pandering to the audience he thinks will subscribe to him so he can stay in business for himself. And they’re his buddies.


*
AEW name dropping him repeatedly and shilling his awards tells me he's on the payroll.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Speaking of payroll, I just read Nick Khan got a million dollars for the zombie lumberjacks because of the crossover with Batista's new movie. AEW just does stupid s*** for free. At least they paid a few yearly salaries with that money.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Speaking of payroll, I just read Nick Khan got a million dollars for the zombie lumberjacks because of the crossover with Batista's new movie. AEW just does stupid s*** for free. At least they paid a few yearly salaries with that money.*


Another way to put it, they got paid for sacrificing any remaining integrity. AEW actually is choosing to put their janitor in a world title match on one of their four PPVs of the year at what has been clearly a willful sacrifice of potential audience growth.

Both companies book for an audience of one. One books for a 75 year old with a sense of humor of a child. The other books for a dork trying to relieve his middle school years by booking himself to win vicariously. Both are bleeding viewers and interest.


----------



## The Wood

I hated it,


Two Sheds said:


> Another way to put it, they got paid for sacrificing any remaining integrity. AEW actually is choosing to put their janitor in a world title match on one of their four PPVs of the year at what has been clearly a willful sacrifice of potential audience growth.
> 
> Both companies book for an audience of one. One books for a 75 year old with a sense of humor of a child. The other books for a dork trying to relieve his middle school years by booking himself to win vicariously. Both are bleeding viewers and interest.


Yes! They are way more similar than some would care to admit.


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> Another way to put it, they got paid for sacrificing any remaining integrity. AEW actually is choosing to put their janitor in a world title match on one of their four PPVs of the year at what has been clearly a willful sacrifice of potential audience growth.
> 
> Both companies book for an audience of one. One books for a 75 year old with a sense of humor of a child. The other books for a dork trying to relieve his middle school years by booking himself to win vicariously. Both are bleeding viewers and interest.


For me, the issue with OC is not his gimmick, it’s the fact that he has no muscle and is a poor wrestler, therefore in a wrestling match he poses no legitimate threat.

In contrast, he is in a triple threat match with 2 guys who are in great shape and some of the greatest in ring workers alive.

The gap between them is visually too big and cannot be hidden by choreography and smoke and mirrors.


----------



## The Wood

Hitman1987 said:


> For me, the issue with OC is not his gimmick, it’s the fact that he has no muscle and is a poor wrestler, therefore in a wrestling match he poses no legitimate threat.
> 
> In contrast, he is in a triple threat match with 2 guys who are in great shape and some of the greatest in ring workers alive.
> 
> The gap between them is visually too big and cannot be hidden by choreography and smoke and mirrors.


For me it’s a combination of both. He looks like shit, works like shit — you’re right — but the gimmick is insulting on top of that. If you’re not trying to win a fight, there is no point to it.


----------



## Hitman1987

The Wood said:


> For me it’s a combination of both. He looks like shit, works like shit — you’re right — but the gimmick is insulting on top of that. If you’re not trying to win a fight, there is no point to it.


We all know somebody though that has the ability to be doing a lot better than they are but they lack the discipline to apply themselves properly.

If OC was built like say Trent, and could wrestle like pac, it would be a lot more digestible when he goes from fucking around to actually wrestling mid-match.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## The Wood

Hitman1987 said:


> We all know somebody though that has the ability to be doing a lot better than they are but they lack the discipline to apply themselves properly.
> 
> If OC was built like say Trent, and could wrestle like pac, it would be a lot more digestible when he goes from fucking around to actually wrestling mid-match.


I don’t disagree with your point, but I’d prefer it to be done differently psychologically, and still preferably not done at all, haha. 


El Hammerstone said:


>


This was up quick. Looking forward to the Experience on my morning hike. Cornette’s oration is way nicer than even Australian nature. Perfect meditation.


----------



## DaSlacker

WWE has plunged pro wrestling to some depths. But I don't remember them putting Zach Gowen, Hornswoggle, James Ellsworth etc in a world title match on a big 4 PPV. Hell, they never put legendary turned part time wrestlers like Jerry Lawler or comedy who could work guys like Santino and The Hurricane. 

That shows how ridiculous it is to put Orange in that spot. It's nearing Arquette level silliness.


----------



## The Wood

I remember looking up OC’s height and weight and it matched David Arquette’s EXACTLY. Now I think they’ve whacked an extra 15lbs onto OC, but I remember it being EXACTLY the same.


----------



## yeahright2

DaSlacker said:


> WWE has plunged pro wrestling to some depths. But I don't remember them putting Zach Gowen, Hornswoggle, James Ellsworth etc in a world title match on a big 4 PPV. Hell, they never put legendary turned part time wrestlers like Jerry Lawler or comedy who could work guys like Santino and The Hurricane.
> 
> That shows how ridiculous it is to put Orange in that spot. It's nearing Arquette level silliness.


They did have James Ellsworth win the womans MITB ladder match.


----------



## .christopher.

DaSlacker said:


> WWE has plunged pro wrestling to some depths. But I don't remember them putting Zach Gowen, Hornswoggle, James Ellsworth etc in a world title match on a big 4 PPV. Hell, they never put legendary turned part time wrestlers like Jerry Lawler or comedy who could work guys like Santino and The Hurricane.
> 
> That shows how ridiculous it is to put Orange in that spot. It's nearing Arquette level silliness.


They did have Santino in an Elimination Chamber match, tbf. I think he almost won the thing vs Daniel Bryan if I recall. He almost won a Royal Rumble, too, lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


>


*I had to fast forward when he started reading Dark results because it's so fucking boring. It's embarassing that they sometimes waste Dynamite storyline content on a YouTube show full of jobbers off the street that 7,500 people watch.*


----------



## The Wood

Hearing the Dark matches made me want to see all of wrestling put into a box and blown up never to be seen again until someone smart reinvents it. 


That show sounds fucking AWFUL.


----------



## Klitschko

Hephaesteus said:


> All Im gonna say about corny is that he watched the zombie match, yet the only match on the card that he missed was the female match. Just saying :x


Sexist?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> Sexist?


*If it's not Charlotte and Rhea, he doesn't give a fuck. I will give him credit for admitting Io, Sasha, and Bianca are great though.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

_



_


----------



## The Wood

I definitely think The Bucks are burying talent intentionally. They’re known to have egos and be insecure. I think their approach to matches is very Kliq-esque. Comes off very Triple H-like.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> I definitely think The Bucks are burying talent intentionally. They’re known to have egos and be insecure. I think their approach to matches is very Kliq-esque. Comes off very Triple H-like.


*I think they just suck at their jobs and have terrible wrestling psychology.




*


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think they just suck at their jobs and have terrible wrestling psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think there’s a plausibility to that, but I think these guys idolise Shawn Michaels, Kevin Nash, etc. too much to be clueless about what they’re doing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> I think there’s a plausibility to that, but I think these guys idolise Shawn Michaels, Kevin Nash, etc. too much to be clueless about what they’re doing.


*No psychology, multiple senseless cold tags, aerosol cans, and people tried to tell me I made a mistake by skipping this horseshit? Cornette's review almost guaranteed I will never watch another Young Bucks match again. *


----------



## The Wood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *No psychology, multiple senseless cold tags, aerosol cans, and people tried to tell me I made a mistake by skipping this horseshit? *


It’s a wannabe WCW main event with a cruiserweight delivery. It’s combining the worst of both worlds. The cruiserweights were great because of the work, not just because of MOVEZ. It was often more straight-forward and classic pro-wrestling. The main eventers had the look and the charisma of top stars (until they aged out), but the shmozzes felt like bullshit.

The Bucks combine the two halves that aren’t that interesting from each side. They take the more frivolous and uninteresting parts of cruiserweight wrestling and weld it with the shenanigans.


----------



## Dizzie

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think they just suck at their jobs and have terrible wrestling psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I agree with cornette in that they should have built up varsity blondes far more rather than just hot shooting them out of nowhere, it's the same type of lazy booking wwe have done over the years where they turn a glorified job guy into a world title contender.

I dont buy that they buried pillman etc.. like cornette mentioned, in terms of level headed analysis of the match from a respectable ex pro of the wrestling industry I would go with lance storms take on it and on wrestling in general.


----------



## Hitman1987

Great to see Cornette put his personal feelings aside and praise Miro’s promo. A true professional.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dizzie said:


> I agree with cornette in that they should have built up varsity blondes far more rather than just hot shooting them out of nowhere, it's the same type of lazy booking wwe have done over the years where they turn a glorified job guy into a world title contender.
> 
> I dont buy that they buried pillman etc.. like cornette mentioned, in terms of level headed analysis of the match from a respectable ex pro of the wrestling industry I would go with lance storms take on it and on wrestling in general.


*A lot of people don't know that Cornette was an agent for matches in multiple companies. He clearly understands wrestling psychology at the highest level and has made multiple excellent suggestions for segments and matches alike for AEW. He doesn't just yell about how much the Young Bucks suck for 24 minutes. There's actually constructive criticism laced in there. 

With that said, I do agree about both companies hot shotting jobbers into title shots just to get a match for their champion(s). However, AEW is a worse offender in this regard because they let these job guys stack wins on YouTube shows that no one watches. It does nothing for anyone involved. No one cares if Matt Sydal and Brian Pillman Jr. are undefeated on AEW Dark this year when they lose every televised match. They usually get shitcanned immediately afterwards anyway.*


----------



## Hitman1987

They took Pillman Jr who, after the recent dark side of the ring episode is probably one of the hottest babyface tickets in wrestling right now, and booked him to be outclassed by the young Bucks and then submit. He came out of this match looking like he can’t compete at the Bucks’ level and even worse the crowd now know he’s a quitter. Not a good look for a babyface as it’s difficult for the crowd to get behind a quitter.

What they should’ve done is give Pillman Jr the babyface rub by letting him take the Bucks to the limit, then have the Bucks resort to hitting him with a spray can and signature (not finisher) move, then when it looks like Pillman is beat he kicks out, so the Bucks are shocked and then knock him out with the belt (a stronger weapon) and then they get the 3 count. This would have solidified Pillman Jr as a hard morherfucker who has to be knocked out cold to stay down for 3 seconds.

This is why it was so important during the Bret vs Austin match that Austin passed out because it protected both guys. Bret as the better wrestler and Austin as the badass who’d rather die than submit.

Everybody who watched the Pillman episode of dark side of the ring wants to know “What would’ve happed if he didn’t crash his hummer?”. Well now they have the perfect opportunity to tell that story via his son. It is a golden ticket waiting to be cashed.


----------



## Londonlaw

Hitman1987 said:


> Great to see Cornette put his personal feelings aside and praise Miro’s promo. A true professional.


Agreed. His and (especially) Brian’s point was that THIS version of Miro was what should have been presented from the start, rather than what we got for the 6 months that preceded it. 

Brian, to his credit, said from the start that he should be given a chance, but Jim had very little frame of reference so went purely by what he saw.


----------



## Shock Street

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *No psychology, multiple senseless cold tags, aerosol cans, and people tried to tell me I made a mistake by skipping this horseshit? Cornette's review almost guaranteed I will never watch another Young Bucks match again. *


It pisses me off that they used that SCU ending stipulation as a crutch to build heat. What a waste of a great team.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Shock Street said:


> It pisses me off that they used that SCU ending stipulation as a crutch to build heat. What a waste of a great team.


*There isn't one team in nearly two years they've elevated. The Private Party win lead to nothing, and they managed to fuck up the most anticipated tag match of the decade in FTR vs themselves. Not only was the build and match incredibly underwhelming, but they were effectively buried until the Pinnacle was formed.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *There isn't one team in nearly two years they've elevated. The Private Party win lead to nothing, and they managed to fuck up the most anticipated tag match of the decade in FTR vs themselves. Not only was the build and match incredibly underwhelming, but they were effectively buried until the Pinnacle was formed.*


Common theme with all the EVP´s. Nobody gains anything from a program with them.


----------



## .christopher.

Hephaesteus said:


> All Im gonna say about corny is that he watched the zombie match, yet the only match on the card that he missed was the female match. Just saying :x





Klitschko said:


> Sexist?


I don't think there's anything wrong with Cornette not having an interest in the majority of women's wrestling. Just like most people don't care for women's football despite it being the most popular sport in the world. After all, it's about entertainment.

Aside from Rhea and Charlotte, people forget how big a fan of the knockouts division he was in TNA when he worked there before Russo turned the division into a parody of WWE's diva division. Despite having Christian, Kurt Angle, Sting, AJ, LAX, Joe, etc, he's routinely said that Gail Kim and Awesome Kong were producing the best segments on Impact every week.


----------



## The Wood

yeahright2 said:


> Common theme with all the EVP´s. Nobody gains anything from a program with them.


This is true across the board. No one benefits from working with any of them. The one exception might be Darby Allin with Cody. They don’t know how to book.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> This is true across the board. No one benefits from working with any of them. The one exception might be Darby Allin with Cody. They don’t know how to book.


*And I will always say to that, that Darby Allin was already the most over homegrown talent before working with Cody.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> Great to see Cornette put his personal feelings aside and praise Miro’s promo. A true professional.


*I can't believe he said this is the best thing on the show. 





*


----------



## The Wood

It’s just a shame no one cares now. Why did AEW debut him like they did?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> It’s just a shame no one cares now. Why did AEW debut him like they did?


*Because that's what he likes to do in real life. This is why everyone shouldn't be given creative control. They let the inmates run the asylum and it looks like complete s*** on television.*


----------



## Hitman1987

Londonlaw said:


> Agreed. His and (especially) Brian’s point was that THIS version of Miro was what should have been presented from the start, rather than what we got for the 6 months that preceded it.
> 
> Brian, to his credit, said from the start that he should be given a chance, but Jim had very little frame of reference so went purely by what he saw.





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't believe he said this is the best thing on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





The Wood said:


> It’s just a shame no one cares now. Why did AEW debut him like they did?


Anybody who had seen Miro in WWE, which Jim hadn’t, knew that Miro was more convincing and popular than 95% of AEW’s roster. I’d argue that he was AEW’s 3rd biggest signing behind Jericho and Mox.

Only a fucking idiot like Tony Khan would bring Miro, a poorly booked ex-wwe beast, in at the bottom of the card and have him fight over video games for 6 months and think it’s acceptable.

To me, Miro vs Archer is the real main event of DON. 2 guys who look like wrestlers wanting to tear each other‘s fucking heads off. It’s nice to see some intensity and aggression on the show.


----------



## Wolf Mark

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think they just suck at their jobs and have terrible wrestling psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


About Griff and Pillman, the Cornette promo he created for them was fantastic. And they should really think about changing their style. Pillman should forget about paying homage, he should be his own man and mullets don't work in 2021. His dad was a happy go lucky high flyer until he took his career by the horns, turned heel and became a Horseman and he took off. And he was even better in the WWF. And Griff looks like a goof with the hair as well. I think Griff should get a better haircut and add some intensity to his work.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I never get tired of Cornette burying Moxley lol*


----------



## The Wood

Everyone is “just happy to be there.” Just like WWE..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette's next rant on Omega is about to be glorious.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396680199442403328*


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette's next rant on Omega is about to be glorious.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396680199442403328*


😂😂😂 Shots fired by Kenny


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> 😂😂😂 Shots fired by Kenny




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396798468488843267


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/13967984684888432%20I%2067


JR gives zero fucks about AEW 😂😂😂

I personally think the only big story left in AEW is JR’s shoot interview on Cornette’s podcast.


----------



## The Wood

Chris Jericho also said that Ryback was amazing to work with and that EC3 was an extremely talented guy. Kenny Omega also using kink-shaming language isn’t very becoming of a champion in 2021.

And how is the AEW Title “protected?” Omega is in mid-card segments clowning and is about to defend against a goof and a guy that a lot of people still think as a WWE mid-carder. Roman Reigns holds a belt that Brock Lesnar held for 500 days, or something like that.

Very, very bush league.


----------



## Ger

The Wood said:


> ... Kenny Omega also using kink-shaming language isn’t very becoming of a champion in 2021.
> ...


Good point. 

Also if he got something to say, he should name all the people and not hide behide silly insults. Nevertheless, let's say Jim is meant here, then AEW's "best wrestler" and "champ" makes him even more relevant. Instead being worried about his upcoming oppenents, he is worried about the opinion of "AEW's biggest heel". ROFL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ger said:


> Good point.
> 
> Also if he got something to say, he should name all the people and not hide behide silly insults. Nevertheless, let's say Jim is meant here, then AEW's "best wrestler" and "champ" makes him even more relevant. Instead being worried about his upcoming oppenents, he is worried about the opinion of "AEW's biggest heel". ROFL


*Yet the apologists keep trying to convince us that no one cares about Cornette's opinion 😂*


----------



## bdon

What’s this I hear about Brian Last becoming an Omega fan..? Lol


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> What’s this I hear about Brian Last becoming an Omega fan..? Lol


I think Brian has always tried to defend Kenny to an extent because he has seen his best NJPW matches and his best AEW matches (Bucks/Mox/Pac). 

Cornette will never change his mind on Kenny though, the damage for him was done when he wrestled a little girl and a blow up doll and he will never forgive that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> I think Brian has always tried to defend Kenny to an extent because he has seen his best NJPW matches and his best AEW matches (Bucks/Mox/Pac).
> 
> Cornette will never change his mind on Kenny though, the damage for him was done when he wrestled a little girl and a blow up doll and he will never forgive that.


*And anally fingered a man on camera in the middle of a wrestling ring.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## The Wood

Ger said:


> Good point.
> 
> Also if he got something to say, he should name all the people and not hide behide silly insults. Nevertheless, let's say Jim is meant here, then AEW's "best wrestler" and "champ" makes him even more relevant. Instead being worried about his upcoming oppenents, he is worried about the opinion of "AEW's biggest heel". ROFL


It’s clear that Kenny cares about his opinion. To the point he will turn really ugly in a snap.

And this isn’t really how a champion carries themselves. You’re representing the company you work for. Kink-shaming, snide comments about other employees and labelling others that critique you “e-drones?” Super great PR friendly behaviour.

Actually, the e-drones one might be the most annoying to people, because it reduces things to basic tribalism which is not good for AEW. Imagine being a fan of both WWE and AEW and being called an “e-drone” because you enjoy Roman Reigns just a little bit more right now?

The dude is almost 40. He acts like an immature child. He has not bearings on where he is or what his job is. Fuck this guy.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Jim's hatred of Nick Gage/CZW/death matches is silly. Brutality and blood draws.


----------



## qntntgood

Hitman1987 said:


> JR gives zero fucks about AEW 😂😂😂
> 
> I personally think the only big story left in AEW is JR’s shoot interview on Cornette’s podcast.


Jim Ross knows what's up and his contract is just like jercho's is guaranteed,and in his recent podcast you could tell. he was holding back, but it's all coming out in the open.


----------



## TD Stinger

Shock Street said:


> It pisses me off that they used that SCU ending stipulation as a crutch to build heat. What a waste of a great team.


Here's the thing for me. At the end of a day the idea behind breaking up a pair of beloved veterans should be used for heat and to elevate another act or angle. Problem is AEW only put in like half the work to do it.

Daniels and Kazarian made the announcement on Dynamite like 4 months ago that the next time they lost a match they were done as a team. Now, that's a cool set up that could be used to make matches on Dynamite to feel bigger until it came time for them to lose. Imagine them having matches every few weeks on Dynamtie against teams like The Acclaimed, the Lucha Bros, maybe even FTR, etc. And every week they find a way to win and keep their team alive, all the while building momentum and building to their ultimate match with the Bucks.

What did we get instead? Daniels and Kaz made the announcement 4 months ago and then proceeded to wrestle mostly on Dark for the next few months. And then when it came time to "pay this story off", they were suddenly back on TV and the match was made a couple weeks later. And that's just a big fail to me on their part. If you didn't make fans care going into the match, why would they care about the result when you made it absolutely clear that SCU had no chance and had no momentum going into this match.

Even if you stick the landing, which I would say they did with a good match, it's never going to matter as much as it could have because the build up going into the match was poor. It's the Bucks vs. FTR from last year all over again.


----------



## The Wood

I cannot wait for the JR shoot interview.


----------



## MEMS

YamchaRocks said:


> Jim's hatred of Nick Gage/CZW/death matches is silly. Brutality and blood draws.


Draws where?


----------



## The Wood

MEMS said:


> Draws where?


Planet Vegeta.


----------



## One Shed

Wow, imagine thinking Jim hates blood. He just hates stupid.


----------



## qntntgood

The Wood said:


> I cannot wait for the JR shoot interview.


The floodgates are opening and there is no amount of spin to stop it,and Jim cornette is going to really make it personal on his next podcast.


----------



## VIP86

Omega bringing up Jim Cornette out of nowhere when the conversation didn't even involve him
only means one thing to me










these people can't even hide it anymore


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Hephaesteus

.christopher. said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with Cornette not having an interest in the majority of women's wrestling. Just like most people don't care for women's football despite it being the most popular sport in the world. After all, it's about entertainment.
> 
> Aside from Rhea and Charlotte, people forget how big a fan of the knockouts division he was in TNA when he worked there before Russo turned the division into a parody of WWE's diva division. Despite having Christian, Kurt Angle, Sting, AJ, LAX, Joe, etc, he's routinely said that Gail Kim and Awesome Kong were producing the best segments on Impact every week.


Blah bla bla, he likes a few women thats the racists equivalent of "I have a few black friends." Actions speak louder than words and his skipping most wwe female matches that dont involve his crush or the daughter of a legend that he admires says something entirely different.


VIP86 said:


> Omega bringing up Jim Cornette out of nowhere when the conversation didn't even involve him
> only means one thing to me
> 
> View attachment 101615
> 
> 
> these people can't even hide it anymore


As opposed to all the times that Jim brings him up? Let's not act like Jimmy's the innocent one in all this cuz Omegas lashed out once at jim as opposed to the millions of times that Jims shit-talked him. I mean Cornettes response is gonna be glorious, but still.


----------



## VIP86

Hephaesteus said:


> As opposed to all the times that Jim brings him up? Let's not act like Jimmy's the innocent one in all this cuz Omegas lashed out once at jim as opposed to the millions of times that Jims shit-talked him. I mean Cornettes response is gonna be glorious, but still.


that's not the point
i'm very glad Omega brought up Cornette, because now we get to listen to another glorious Rant
the point is AEW wrestlers and fanboys always say Cornette is irrelevant and nobody listens to him
but clearly he's living Rent Free in their heads
and Omega's Tweet is just another proof that they do listen to every single word he says


----------



## kingfunkel

The bit that pissed me off wasn't the Jim Cornette part. If anything that could lead to 30mins of entertainment soon. What pissed me off was the snide comment about Jim Ross. Who is this indy darling, who has roughly the same about of followers as Taz to make snide remarks about 1 of the most respected men in the business. 

I didn't always agree with Cornette on his issues with Omega, but now it's fuck Omega. Work or shoot I don't care... Obviously age is catching up with JR and he made an error out of what was clearly just force of habit from working over 20 years in the biggest company in the business. While Omega doesn't even have 20 years in garbage indy programs.

Can't wait for JR to leave this joke company, return back to a TV show for legends night and put this amateur wannabe wrestling show behind him. The shoot where he channels his inner Cornette, will be worth a listen.
I had just listened to his podcast on referees. He mentioned trying to help the refs but them having the ignorance to ignore his advice. The fuck are these refs. Fuck them all.

At this point I hope Cornette breaks this NDA and spends a full 2 hours telling us every little detail he knows. Burying all these indy clowns, perverted sex offenders and their drug infested boss.


----------



## The Wood

Yeah, I was just thinking about how the true unprofessional in this situation is actually Omega.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Wood said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking about how the true unprofessional in this situation is actually Omega.


*I agree that I care less about the Cornette dig than throwing a CURRENT employee under the bus as an EVP, all over a difference of opinion. You can tell Omega is sensitive AF.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I agree that I care less about the Cornette dig than throwing a CURRENT employee under the bus as an EVP, all over a difference of opinion. You can tell Omega is sensitive AF.*


Does it really surprise you that he´s sensitive? Omega isn´t a wrestler, he´s playing wrestling.. Being all creative for himself and such -Kinda like Bray Wyatt, only better in the ring and not as creative outside.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Does it really surprise you that he´s sensitive? Omega isn´t a wrestler, he´s playing wrestling.. Being all creative for himself and such -Kinda like Bray Wyatt, only better in the ring and not as creative outside.


*Not at all. What surprises me is disrespecting JR publicly. That's bitch made levels of sensitivity.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Not at all. What surprises me is disrespecting JR publicly. That's bitch made levels of sensitivity.*


If a nobody like Brandon Cutlet can disrespect JR, it´s a clear indication that nobody in that company has any respect for the veterans (well, maybe MJF has some, but that´s about it)


----------



## Hephaesteus

VIP86 said:


> that's not the point
> i'm very glad Omega brought up Cornette, because now we get to listen to another glorious Rant
> the point is AEW wrestlers and fanboys always say Cornette is irrelevant and nobody listens to him
> but clearly he's living Rent Free in their heads
> and Omega's Tweet is just another proof that they do listen to every single word he says


He dont have to listen to cornette to know whats being said about him. How many tweets do you think that Omega gets from cornette fans? He's one of Cornette's favorite targets over something that happened in japan and this is the first time he's said something negative about jim. Yea he probably made it worst for himself, but its not like that shits not justified


----------



## Hephaesteus

People acting like Vince wouldnt have done worst to one of his employees if he complimented another company's wrestlers especially at the expense of wwe's is funny to me. Yea he shouldn't have called him out on twitter but gimme a break with the faux outrage.


----------



## yeahright2

Hephaesteus said:


> People acting like Vince wouldnt have done worst to one of his employees if he complimented another company's wrestlers especially at the expense of wwe's is funny to me. Yea he shouldn't have called him out on twitter but gimme a break with the faux outrage.


The difference is Vince has company polices against disloyalty or acting against the companys best interest - He fired JR because Flair got drunk at an event, and more recently banned all of them from doing any sort of podcast, twitch or whatever that isn´t approved by WWE.
But AEW is the promotion where everyone does and says whatever they want -it´s one of their biggest selling points when it comes to attracting talent. If TK doesn´t want that, he should have laid out some rules from the start.. But that would have made him into Vince McMahon when it comes to controlling talent. An experienced promoter and would have considered this from the start.

And Omega calling out JR isn´t just a wrestler calling out someone -It´s an EVP who got offended because a commentator say something in his spare time the EVP doesn´t like. Everything Omega, Bucks or Cody says will be looked at as if it´s the EVP saying it, not the wrestler. -yet another thing they hadn´t considered from the start.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> People acting like Vince wouldnt have done worst to one of his employees if he complimented another company's wrestlers especially at the expense of wwe's is funny to me. Yea he shouldn't have called him out on twitter but gimme a break with the faux outrage.


*This has nothing to do with Vince. Stop deflecting to WWE when AEW executives do stupid shit.*


----------



## Hitman1987

I like Kenny as a performer and I enjoy most of his character work but this is not a good look for an EVP. Calling out an employee in public , who happens to be a legend and fan-favourite, is only going to gain a negative response, this should’ve been addressed behind closed doors. His comments about Cornette are justified as Cornette has left no stone unturned when criticising Kenny but an EVP of a company shouldn’t really use that language on social media.

Ignoring all the doll wrestling and jasmine dressing up stuff that Kenny did before AEW, Kenny only has himself to blame for his lacklustre title reign.

He was handed a god given opportunity with the belt collector gimmick and he decided to drag his goofy friends (Bucks/Goof bros/Nakazawa/Cutlet) along for the ride and now it’s gone to shit. As Cornette would say, If you get out of the clown car, you’re a clown.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> I like Kenny as a performer and I enjoy most of his character work but this is not a good look for an EVP. Calling out an employee in public , who happens to be a legend and fan-favourite, is only going to gain a negative response, this should’ve been addressed behind closed doors. His comments about Cornette are justified as Cornette has left no stone unturned when criticising Kenny but an EVP of a company shouldn’t really use that language on social media.
> 
> Ignoring all the doll wrestling and jasmine dressing up stuff that Kenny did before AEW, Kenny only has himself to blame for his lacklustre title reign.
> 
> He was handed a god given opportunity with the belt collector gimmick and he decided to drag his goofy friends (Bucks/Goof bros/Nakazawa/Cutlet) along for the ride and now it’s gone to shit. As Cornette would say, If you get out of the clown car, you’re a clown.


*Agreed. Cornette has called him every name in the book, so clapping back at him is fine, but JR simply gave his opinion on the best wrestler without insulting Omega at all, so it's pathetic to go after him like that.*


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Agreed. Cornette has called him every name in the book, so clapping back at him is fine, but JR simply gave his opinion on the best wrestler without insulting Omega at all, so it's pathetic to go after him like that.*


I agree with JR, Randy Orton is the last of a dying breed and booked properly would be better than any active wrestler today. That’s a personal opinion though. 

The legend killer is now the last remaining legend, how ironic.


----------



## famicommander

JR is a sad, bitter husk of a man who has not been a good announcer in several years. His commentary on the live NJPW cards and every AEW card so far has been pathetic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

famicommander said:


> JR is a sad, bitter husk of a man who has not been a good announcer in several years. His commentary on the live NJPW cards and every AEW card so far has been pathetic.


*JR has remained professional instead of calling out the stupid shit Kenny and AEW do on a weekly basis. You being mad at his lack of enthusiasm for garbage wrestling is irrelevant to that fact. JR could easily bury the majority of shitty segments this company does, but he actually respects the business and his co workers.*


----------



## famicommander

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *JR has remained professional instead of calling out the stupid shit Kenny and AEW do on a weekly basis. You being mad at his lack of enthusiasm for garbage wrestling is irrelevant to that fact. JR could easily bury the majority of shitty segments this company does, but he actually respects the business and his co workers.*


He doesn't respect the business at all. I'm not defending AEW, AEW sucks. But JR is indefensible too.

He doesn't even watch wrestling anymore. He rarely knows the names of the moves he sees in front of them, he doesn't know the histories of any of the wrestlers, he often misnames wrestlers.

When he worked for New Japan he literally couldn't tell one Briscoe from the other and those two held THREE titles in NJPW together while he was commentating for them.

JR literally can't be bothered to do five minutes worth of prep time on Wikipedia before his fat, lazy ass sleepily crawls over to his commentary headset


----------



## Peerless

I love Cornette's reviews, but seeing some of his fanboys trying to normalize him being a cuck is quite funny.

There's nothing normal about that. It's fucking weird and no self respecting straight man would be into that unless they have deep rooted psychological problems (which applies to Cornette if we are being honest). If that's apparently 'kink shaming' then so be it. Hell, if it ever came out Omega or the Bucks were into that stuff, Cornette would have a field day. He'd call the Young Bucks the Young Cucks and Kenny Omega, Cucky Olivier. He'd probably also say the reason the wrestling world is shit right now is because the guys on top back then would do the smashing and the guys right now do the watching. Of course his fanboys would agree with that sentiment.

Cornette says all kind of foul things about wrestlers and their family members, but the moment someone takes a dig at something embarrassing like that it's going too far. Please.


----------



## famicommander

I thought Cornette taking about Gage's girlfriend's appearance was in pretty poor taste. Especially given that Cornette's wife looks like Al Bundy's mother-in-law from Married With Children.


----------



## Hephaesteus

yeahright2 said:


> The difference is Vince has company polices against disloyalty or acting against the companys best interest - He fired JR because Flair got drunk at an event, and more recently banned all of them from doing any sort of podcast, twitch or whatever that isn´t approved by WWE.
> But AEW is the promotion where everyone does and says whatever they want -it´s one of their biggest selling points when it comes to attracting talent. If TK doesn´t want that, he should have laid out some rules from the start.. But that would have made him into Vince McMahon when it comes to controlling talent. An experienced promoter and would have considered this from the start.
> 
> And Omega calling out JR isn´t just a wrestler calling out someone -It´s an EVP who got offended because a commentator say something in his spare time the EVP doesn´t like. Everything Omega, Bucks or Cody says will be looked at as if it´s the EVP saying it, not the wrestler. -yet another thing they hadn´t considered from the start.


And just like they should know better than to be tweeting like that, Jr as a veteran of the business should also know better than to be making such comments especially about his competition. This aint a conversation that got leaked, that was an interview in which he's legit saying that the competition has a better wrestler than the top guy of the promotion he works for.


> *This has nothing to do with Vince. Stop deflecting to WWE when AEW executives do stupid shit.*



Has everything to do with him. Probably shouldve had a meeting backstage as opposed to being passive aggressive like that but it doesnt change the fact that no other company would or should put up with what jr just did and jr should know better


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> And just like they should know better than to be tweeting like that, Jr as a veteran of the business should also know better than to be making such comments especially about his competition. This aint a conversation that got leaked, that was an interview in which he's legit saying that the competition has a better wrestler than the top guy of the promotion he works for.
> 
> Has everything to do with him. Probably shouldve had a meeting backstage as opposed to being passive aggressive like that but it doesnt change the fact that no other company would or should put up with what jr just did and jr should know better


* The fuck? Are you really trying to make praising another wrestler from a different company sound like an unforgivable offense? It's a fucking opinion. JR did nothing wrong and it's embarassing for you to act like he did.*


----------



## yeahright2

Hephaesteus said:


> And just like they should know better than to be tweeting like that, Jr as a veteran of the business should also know better than to be making such comments especially about his competition. This aint a conversation that got leaked, that was an interview in which he's legit saying that the competition has a better wrestler than the top guy of the promotion he works for.
> 
> Has everything to do with him. Probably shouldve had a meeting backstage as opposed to being passive aggressive like that but it doesnt change the fact that no other company would or should put up with what jr just did and jr should know better


And again: AEW is the land where everybody does what they want. JR probably does know better, but they´re not paying him for his company loyalty, they´re paying him to be a commentator. He tried to spread his knowledge and experience on his free time a while back, but got ridiculed by a nobody like Brandon Cutler.. Who works closely with The Bucks, so his comment had the EVP´s blessing, and JR probably felt disrespected. 
JR happens to like oldschool wrestling better than the gymnastic routines -who would have thought a 70 year old man likes oldschool wrestling? If they don´t want him to speak his mind on his spare time, they shouldn´t have hired him, or have given him a lot more from the start and bought his silence.


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> * The fuck? Are you really trying to make praising another wrestler from a different company sound like an unforgivable offense? It's a fucking opinion. JR did nothing wrong and it's embarassing for you to act like he did.*


If you cant see why praising a competitors guy ( not even their top one) at the expense of your top guy is a stupid thing to do and not just "stating your opinion" then you're clearly being untruthful. People would be up in arms if Cole said that cody rhodes was better than roman reigns and you know it.


----------



## Hephaesteus

yeahright2 said:


> And again: AEW is the land where everybody does what they want. JR probably does know better, but they´re not paying him for his company loyalty, they´re paying him to be a commentator. He tried to spread his knowledge and experience on his free time a while back, but got ridiculed by a nobody like Brandon Cutler.. Who works closely with The Bucks, so his comment had the EVP´s blessing, and JR probably felt disrespected.
> JR happens to like oldschool wrestling better than the gymnastic routines -who would have thought a 70 year old man likes oldschool wrestling? If they don´t want him to speak his mind on his spare time, they shouldn´t have hired him, or have given him a lot more from the start and bought his silence.


It comes down to this, as you say about Omega, Jr's not just another wrestler. Jr's first job is to promote the promotion he works for. . Regardless of what any of us think, thats jr's job, if he doesnt want to do that, then he can step down and give all the interviews he wants. Are people really ignoring the fact that jr is essentially saying wwe is better than Aew just because he's talking about a wrestler that they dont like?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> If you cant see why praising a competitors guy ( not even their top one) at the expense of your top guy is a stupid thing to do and not just "stating your opinion" then you're clearly being untruthful. People would be up in arms if Cole said that cody rhodes was better than roman reigns and you know it.


* And this is why you can't compare to WWE, because they've established for over two and a half decades that they're in their own universe. AEW is supposed to be the progressive wrestling company that wants to see everyone in the business succeed, hence their multiple public "partnerships." Tony Khan himself has said he wants to work with WWE, so Kenny has no right to flame an employee when he's asked who he thinks the best wrestler in the world is. All he's doing is showing us what we already knew in that this is all a bunch of bullshit to get other companies' titles on his waist and they don't actually care about bettering wrestling as a whole.*


----------



## The Wood

Personally, I’m looking forward to JR on commentary in the three-way match.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hephaesteus said:


> People acting like Vince wouldnt have done worst to one of his employees if he complimented another company's wrestlers especially at the expense of wwe's is funny to me. Yea he shouldn't have called him out on twitter but gimme a break with the faux outrage.


The fact that there's this much outrage by some sensitive folks over Kenny Omega finally speaking up just goes to show you that he isn't even close to being the most sensitive person in this case.


----------



## VIP86

anybody noticed how some AEW wrestlers and fanboys are obsessed with Cornette's sexual activities 😂
Cornette: criticizes something
Fanboys: but...but he's a cuck
desperation level 1000 
it's hilarious how every conversation they bring it up as if it will upset anyone
the only problem with their logic is that Cornette doesn't care
and it will mean more hilarious content for us to listen to 

so....i hope they never stop 🙏 and continue fueling our entertainment machine


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

VIP86 said:


> anybody noticed how some AEW wrestlers and fanboys are obsessed with Cornette's sexual activities 😂
> Cornette: criticizes something
> Fanboys: but...but he's a cuck
> desperation level 1000
> it's hilarious how every conversation they bring it up as if it will upset anyone
> the only problem with their logic is that Cornette doesn't care
> and it will mean more hilarious content for us to listen to
> 
> so....i hope they never stop 🙏 and continue fueling our entertainment machine


*I love the way they all hate watch him 😂*


----------



## El Hammerstone

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I love the way they all hate watch him 😂*


Funnily enough, I don't think they realize how many viewers they add to his podcasts. I only started listening when I was accused of parroting his opinions from the get go, when I didn't even realize he had a podcast as I hadn't followed wrestling in years.


----------



## yeahright2

Hephaesteus said:


> It comes down to this, as you say about Omega, Jr's not just another wrestler. Jr's first job is to promote the promotion he works for. . Regardless of what any of us think, thats jr's job, if he doesnt want to do that, then he can step down and give all the interviews he wants. Are people really ignoring the fact that jr is essentially saying wwe is better than Aew just because he's talking about a wrestler that they dont like?


No, I´m not ignoring that JR likes a wrestler from another company. And it wouldn´t fly in WWE if Cole said something about Omega being the best wrestler, WWE doesn´t allow that.
But because of the "do what you want" policy in AEW, there´s nothing to stop JR from saying those things.. And his job is not to promote AEW, it´s to call the matches. He doesn´t work for the PR section.
If Omega doesn´t like it, he can take it up with the owner of the company, or resign. 

AEW is in a tricky situation now because of this.. Who do they back? the EVP or the veteran announcer, former talent scout and EVP of talent relations in a much larger company who actually know what he´s talking about? Regardless if you´re on the "shut up JR" or the "keep talking JR" side of the discussion, AEW has a situation they need to take care off.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


> Funnily enough, I don't think they realize how many viewers they add to his podcasts. I only started listening when I was accused of parroting his opinions from the get go, when I didn't even realize he had a podcast as I hadn't followed wrestling in years.


*Exactly. All they do is increase his viewership by crying about him. They wish it worked that way for AEW. People say fuck this shit and never come back.*


----------



## The Wood

El Hammerstone said:


> Funnily enough, I don't think they realize how many viewers they add to his podcasts. I only started listening when I was accused of parroting his opinions from the get go, when I didn't even realize he had a podcast as I hadn't followed wrestling in years.


I actually wouldn’t be surprised if if it went the other way too. Wouldn’t surprise me if Cornette added to AEW’s viewership.


----------



## bdon

VIP86 said:


> that's not the point
> i'm very glad Omega brought up Cornette, because now we get to listen to another glorious Rant
> the point is AEW wrestlers and fanboys always say Cornette is irrelevant and nobody listens to him
> but clearly he's living Rent Free in their heads
> and Omega's Tweet is just another proof that they do listen to every single word he says


And Omega fucking sucks so bad that Cornette uses rants about him to get ratings. 🤷


----------



## bdon

Everyone continues to ignore my point: JR is entitled to his opinion, but no one has to take his opinion seriously anymore when he A) admits to not watching closely, B) can’t even get the company name right, and C) is a sad old man fighting massive depression and alcoholism after the death of his beloved wife, Jan, who provided him inspiration for life.


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> Everyone continues to ignore my point: JR is entitled to his opinion, but no one has to take his opinion seriously anymore when he A) admits to not watching closely, B) can’t even get the company name right, and C) is a sad old man fighting massive depression and alcoholism after the death of his beloved wife, Jan, who provided him inspiration for life.


You could say similar things about omega.

How can anyone take Omega seriously after being a part of that bomb disaster?

how could anyone take Omega seriously after ripping off the NWO every week?


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> You could say similar things about omega.
> 
> How can anyone take Omega seriously after being a part of that bomb disaster?
> 
> how could anyone take Omega seriously after ripping off the NWO every week?


I don’t care if anyone dislikes Omega. I literally just said JR is entitled to his opinion. He could say Omega fucking sucks and be well within his right. I don’t even give a shit that Cornette fucking hates Omega’s guts.

But if you’re a drunk, senile old man that can’t even get the product name right due to your alcoholism, then your opinion loses credibility.

But I get it. JR has a place in the hearts of everyone’s youth, so we all going to pretend JR is above criticism.


----------



## Klitschko

The Wood said:


> Chris Jericho also said that Ryback was amazing to work with and that EC3 was an extremely talented guy. Kenny Omega also using kink-shaming language isn’t very becoming of a champion in 2021.
> 
> And how is the AEW Title “protected?” Omega is in mid-card segments clowning and is about to defend against a goof and a guy that a lot of people still think as a WWE mid-carder. Roman Reigns holds a belt that Brock Lesnar held for 500 days, or something like that.
> 
> Very, very bush league.


When it comes to the whole most protected title, what do they mean by that exactly? The belt is 2 years old. Has been held 70% of the time by a WWE guy, and the world champion rarely main events the show he's the champion of. Compare that to the Universal Championship where the whole show is centered around that belt.


----------



## TD Stinger

I know I'm like 2 pages behind on this point but as far as the whole JR debate goes.

I think there's a misconception about JR when it comes to things like wrestlers names and names of moves. I'm watching 2000 WWF on the Network right now. I would say 2000 is during JR's prime, right? The thing is JR even back then would constantly botch the names of moves (his go to would always to just say it was a "modified" form of another move. And as far as names go? I can't tell you how many times I've watched a Hardy Boys match from that era and he says "Jeff" when he means "Matt" and vice versa. So people expecting him to be great in that regard I think are missing the mark, because he's never been great in that regard.

Now, one thing you can definitely tell watching today is that JR does at times have a disdain for the style of certain wrestlers and styles. He doesn't seem as connected to this roster as he did back in the late 90s and early 2000s, for one reason or another, whether that be his age compared to the others or whatever.

But at the end of the day, there are really 2 things that made JR as great as he was. #1 was simply his voice/personality. That Southern, "aw shucks" personality just made him endearing.

And #2 and most importantly was to enhance a moment or match with his pure, genuine emotion in his voice. There has never been anyone better in wrestling when it comes to making a moment/match bigger than it is than JR. And that cane downplayed as just him screaming, but the key is it never felt forced. JR in a lot way with his passion represented the fan that was watching home.

When you had a moment where DX and the McMahons were beating down The Rock or Cactus Jack, JR would be the guy saying "God damn it! This is not right!"

And conversely, when you had a moment where the glass broke and Austin came in to make the save, JR would be the one saying "Ah Hell yeah! Here he comes!"

That is what made JR so good. When you look at him today, he still has that classic voice. But he lacks that genuine passion he used to have back in the day for likely a variety of reasons. The thing for me is that we'll still get glimpses of the old JR here and there. I always think back to the moment where Jon Moxley made his debut at Double or Nothing 2019. Saying things like "The Thunder and the Lightning of Jon Moxley!" It's in moments like that where I can still the JR that we all love. Unfortunately moments like that are few and far between.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> When it comes to the whole most protected title, what do they mean by that exactly? The belt is 2 years old. Has been held 70% of the time by a WWE guy, and the world champion rarely main events the show he's the champion of. Compare that to the Universal Championship where the whole show is centered around that belt.


*Agreed completely. The last two title reigns have been very underwhelming because they're barely featured on the show. *



TD Stinger said:


> I know I'm like 2 pages behind on this point but as far as the whole JR debate goes.
> 
> I think there's a misconception about JR when it comes to things like wrestlers names and names of moves. I'm watching 2000 WWF on the Network right now. I would say 2000 is during JR's prime, right? The thing is JR even back then would constantly botch the names of moves (his go to would always to just say it was a "modified" form of another move. And as far as names go? I can't tell you how many times I've watched a Hardy Boys match from that era and he says "Jeff" when he means "Matt" and vice versa. So people expecting him to be great in that regard I think are missing the mark, because he's never been great in that regard.
> 
> Now, one thing you can definitely tell watching today is that JR does at times have a disdain for the style of certain wrestlers and styles. He doesn't seem as connected to this roster as he did back in the late 90s and early 2000s, for one reason or another, whether that be his age compared to the others or whatever.
> 
> But at the end of the day, there are really 2 things that made JR as great as he was. #1 was simply his voice/personality. That Southern, "aw shucks" personality just made him endearing.
> 
> And #2 and most importantly was to enhance a moment or match with his pure, genuine emotion in his voice. There has never been anyone better in wrestling when it comes to making a moment/match bigger than it is than JR. And that cane downplayed as just him screaming, but the key is it never felt forced. JR in a lot way with his passion represented the fan that was watching home.
> 
> When you had a moment where DX and the McMahons were beating down The Rock or Cactus Jack, JR would be the guy saying "God damn it! This is not right!"
> 
> And conversely, when you had a moment where the glass broke and Austin came in to make the save, JR would be the one saying "Ah Hell yeah! Here he comes!"
> 
> That is what made JR so good. When you look at him today, he still has that classic voice. But he lacks that genuine passion he used to have back in the day for likely a variety of reasons. The thing for me is that we'll still get glimpses of the old JR here and there. I always think back to the moment where Jon Moxley made his debut at Double or Nothing 2019. Saying things like "The Thunder and the Lightning of Jon Moxley!" It's in moments like that where I can still the JR that we all love. Unfortunately moments like that are few and far between.


*You nailed it. People tend to overlook mistakes when the good outweighs the bad. I will admit that I can't recall the mistakes in the Attitude Era as easily as the ones he makes today because he has no enthusiasm whatsoever when watching the product. He went from the most exciting wrestling commentator of all time to a generic golf commentator going through the motions.*


----------



## Shock Street

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Agreed completely. The last two title reigns have been very underwhelming because they're barely featured on the show. *
> 
> 
> *You nailed it. People tend to overlook mistakes when the good outweighs the bad. I will admit that I can't recall the mistakes in the Attitude Era as easily as the ones he makes today because he has no enthusiasm whatsoever when watching the product. He went from the most exciting wrestling commentator of all time to a generic golf commentator going through the motions.*


I mean I would give up too if I kept giving people advice and basically just got told I'm outdated in response. 

JR started off great in AEW, but hes cared less and less as it goes on. He was showing more passion early in the promotions lifetime, despite many of those matches also being indie style. Still sounds fine on his podcast and in interviews, and as mentioned above he's only making the same mistakes with names that he always has. For that reason I feel its how the talent responds to him thats affected his interest levels. 

Sure the long matches and less logic probably affects him too, but I would bet how he's ignored by the indie guys is the biggest contributor.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Shock Street said:


> I mean I would give up too if I kept giving people advice and basically just got told I'm outdated in response.
> 
> JR started off great in AEW, but hes cared less and less as it goes on. He was showing more passion early in the promotions lifetime, despite many of those matches also being indie style. Still sounds fine on his podcast and in interviews, and as mentioned above he's only making the same mistakes with names that he always has. For that reason I feel its how the talent responds to him thats affected his interest levels.
> 
> Sure the long matches and less logic probably affects him too, but I would bet how he's ignored by the indie guys is the biggest contributor.


*Even though there are clearly some assholes who fit the description, I must be fair and point out that he's also the same way with the women. Remember when Abaddon bit Shida's neck bloody and he was advertising the main event in a monotone voice while she was screaming in pain?*


----------



## qntntgood

yeahright2 said:


> If a nobody like Brandon Cutlet can disrespect JR, it´s a clear indication that nobody in that company has any respect for the veterans (well, maybe MJF has some, but that´s about it)


Again keep it 100,Vince Russo,and Jim cornette have all touched on this topic.no veterans aren't being listened,to by the bucks and omega or anyone close to them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*Cornette is right about these matches doing absolutely nothing for Christian. They all feel flat and shouldn't be nearly as competitive as they are. This isn't how you get a star over. He was already coming in with cement on his legs from the ridiculous overhype, and they've done nothing to rectify that with his booking.*


----------



## Klitschko

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette is right about these matches doing absolutely nothing for Christian. They all feel flat and shouldn't be nearly as competitive as they are. This isn't how you get a star over. He was already coming in with cement on his legs from the ridiculous overhype, and they've done nothing to rectify that with his booking.*


They just suck at debuting most people. Should have debuted. Won some stupid multi man match for a title shot and fought Omega right away at Double or Nothing. Start him off with some hype right away. Instead, nobody gives a shit about a great talent like Christian 3 months into his run.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> They just suck at debuting most people. Should have debuted. Won some stupid multi man match for a title shot and fought Omega right away at Double or Nothing. Start him off with some hype right away. Instead, nobody gives a shit about a great talent like Christian 3 months into his run.


*I think his best bet would have been to have a solid feud with a mid-card guy, win convincingly, and then win the Casino Battle Royal for a title shot. Another good option would be a bunch of squashes that showcase his current moveset. I don't want to see perennial jobbers getting in 15 minutes of offense on him.*


----------



## Wolf Mark

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette is right about these matches doing absolutely nothing for Christian. They all feel flat and shouldn't be nearly as competitive as they are. This isn't how you get a star over. He was already coming in with cement on his legs from the ridiculous overhype, and they've done nothing to rectify that with his booking.*


It's AEW's misguided way to think having long heatless matches put people over. Just giving him this moniker "Outwork Everybody" was completely out of nowhere. You mean these guys were excited to have Christian come in cause they thought he outworked everyone? lol When Has Christian ever been known for being a top worker. No you bring CC in cause he's a star and his character work made him stand out. At least TNA got that. That is why you hire someone like CC, that's how he can be useful. If it continue this way, the guy will have a heart attack before the end of the summer. lol


----------



## Klitschko

Wolf Mark said:


> It's AEW's misguided way to think having long heatless matches put people over. Just giving him this moniker "Outwork Everybody" was completely out of nowhere. You mean these guys were excited to have Christian come in cause they thought he outworked everyone? lol When Has Christian ever been known for being a top worker. No you bring CC in cause he's a star and his character work made him stand out. At least TNA got that. That is why you hire someone like CC, that's how he can be useful. If it continue this way, the guy will have a heart attack before the end of the summer. lol


It's the same way with Omega. His nickname is the best bout machine. That literally says that he spends 20-30 minutes to put away an opponent. Does not sound impressive at all for a wrestler if every match they are in, they have to bust their balls to just put away an opponent. This is in kayfabe of course. It's just a stupid term and a stupid way these current day wrestlers think.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> It's the same way with Omega. His nickname is the best bout machine. That literally says that he spends 20-30 minutes to put away an opponent. Does not sound impressive at all for a wrestler if every match they are in, they have to bust their balls to just put away an opponent. This is in kayfabe of course. It's just a stupid term and a stupid way these current day wrestlers think.


*Going an hour with Okada was literally the best and worse thing to happen to Omega. Now, everyone thinks his big matches need to be a minimum of 30 minutes.*


----------



## VIP86

bdon said:


> And Omega fucking sucks so bad that Cornette uses rants about him to get ratings. 🤷


1-i don't think Omega sucks, but the way he's Booked and presented certainly is
2-Cornette gets better numbers when he talks about WWE's stupidity, so the Ratings argument doesn't really hold up


----------



## .christopher.

Hephaesteus said:


> Blah bla bla, he likes a few women thats the racists equivalent of "I have a few black friends." Actions speak louder than words and his skipping most wwe female matches that dont involve his crush or the daughter of a legend that he admires says something entirely different.


It says he doesn't like to watch female wrestling for the most part. Nothing more, nothing less.

You trying to equate that to a racist saying that is hilarious.


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette is right about these matches doing absolutely nothing for Christian. They all feel flat and shouldn't be nearly as competitive as they are. This isn't how you get a star over. He was already coming in with cement on his legs from the ridiculous overhype, and they've done nothing to rectify that with his booking.*


I knew it'd happen. It's why I wasn't too excited about him joining despite being one of his biggest fans on this site. Same reason I didn't get into the Sting hype when he made his debut.

It'll be the same with Daniel Bryan if he joins. Individual talent isn't enough to overcome bad booking, and AEW's booking is atrocious.


----------



## Wolf Mark

qntntgood said:


>


I was so embarrassed when I saw that "match" that I had to change the channel. I like how they want to put over Ogogo as a badass but the execution was so bad. I think WCW did it better with Tank Abbott(before he joined 3 Count lol ).


----------



## The Wood

bdon said:


> Everyone continues to ignore my point: JR is entitled to his opinion, but no one has to take his opinion seriously anymore when he A) admits to not watching closely, B) can’t even get the company name right, and C) is a sad old man fighting massive depression and alcoholism after the death of his beloved wife, Jan, who provided him inspiration for life.


Cornette gets better ratings when he doesn’t talk about Omega, just like New Japan.

I’ll take JR’s opinion over a lot of people. Including alcoholic blowhard Chris Jericho.


----------



## bdon

.christopher. said:


> I knew it'd happen. It's why I wasn't too excited about him joining despite being one of his biggest fans on this site. Same reason I didn't get into the Sting hype when he made his debut.
> 
> It'll be the same with Daniel Bryan if he joins. *Individual talent isn't enough to overcome bad booking, and AEW's booking is atrocious.*


I prefer AEW, but how awful is it that Vince McMahon books better than them? Lol


----------



## kingfunkel

bdon said:


> Everyone continues to ignore my point: JR is entitled to his opinion, but no one has to take his opinion seriously anymore when he A) admits to not watching closely, B) can’t even get the company name right, and C) is a sad old man fighting massive depression and alcoholism after the death of his beloved wife, Jan, who provided him inspiration for life.


A) He gave his opinion based on what he believes wrestling is all about. He admitted that he had only been watching wrestling sporadically. That means his opinion shouldn't be taken serious? Remind me of all the wrestlers who he signed for other promotions who went on to be major stars. I think he knows more about wrestling and what makes a wrestler than the vast majority of people.
Wrestling is an art, different varieties and elements to it. He prefers 1 style to another... Does that make him wrong?

B) After announcing for 1 promotion for decades, he made a slip of the tongue.. Simply out of force of habit. Bound to happen especially at his age. My dad will call my sister, a different sisters name. Should I stop taking him seriously because he made a slip of the tongue.

C) regardless of his personal life, which I know nothing about... He is nothing but a professional when on screen or during his podcast. He makes his opinion known without burying the company he works for. He's a commentator, yet he's more professional than the EVPs. Minus Cody because I don't think he's been too unprofessional. I highly doubt he'd throw an employee, especially an aging legend under the bus because he has too much respect and is too professional.

JR's opinion even at his age and limited watching of wrestling; is more credible than anyone on this platform, in AEW and just about 99% of any personal that's ever been on this business. Even at his age, if you disagree with it then that's fine but you don't call out an employee on a public platform. Especially someone as respected and legendary as JR. He's doing AEW a favour just being there and giving them more credibility just by his presence and voice.

Let's face it Tony Khan only gave these pricks power because he's a mark and wants to be part of this bullet club DX/NWO wannabe clique. Fuck them all. JR is bigger than all these wannabe HBK wrestlers. You add the EVPs and Tony Khan's twitter followers accumulated is roughly the same as what JR's is. That's how much bigger he is than these clowns.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*The video we've all been waiting for!*


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> A) He gave his opinion based on what he believes wrestling is all about. He admitted that he had only been watching wrestling sporadically. That means his opinion shouldn't be taken serious? Remind me of all the wrestlers who he signed for other promotions who went on to be major stars. I think he knows more about wrestling and what makes a wrestler than the vast majority of people.
> Wrestling is an art, different varieties and elements to it. He prefers 1 style to another... Does that make him wrong?
> 
> B) After announcing for 1 promotion for decades, he made a slip of the tongue.. Simply out of force of habit. Bound to happen especially at his age. My dad will call my sister, a different sisters name. Should I stop taking him seriously because he made a slip of the tongue.
> 
> C) regardless of his personal life, which I know nothing about... He is nothing but a professional when on screen or during his podcast. He makes his opinion known without burying the company he works for. He's a commentator, yet he's more professional than the EVPs. Minus Cody because I don't think he's been too unprofessional. I highly doubt he'd throw an employee, especially an aging legend under the bus because he has too much respect and is too professional.
> 
> JR's opinion even at his age and limited watching of wrestling; is more credible than anyone on this platform, in AEW and just about 99% of any personal that's ever been on this business. Even at his age, if you disagree with it then that's fine but you don't call out an employee on a public platform. Especially someone as respected and legendary as JR. He's doing AEW a favour just being there and giving them more credibility just by his presence and voice.
> 
> Let's face it Tony Khan only gave these pricks power because he's a mark and wants to be part of this bullet club DX/NWO wannabe clique. Fuck them all. JR is bigger than all these wannabe HBK wrestlers. You add the EVPs and Tony Khan's twitter followers accumulated is roughly the same as what JR's is. That's how much bigger he is than these clowns.


Except you should read what I wrote: Orton has a stake in that claim as best in the world. I don’t have a problem with JR saying so.

But the minute you offer your opinion in such a public manner as he did, then you open yourself to criticism. Get your company’s name right, and you can be above reproach.


----------



## bdon

What is also comical is how defensive you get about kink-shaming, @The Wood , given how often Cornette talks about Kenny and a Japanese schoolgirl fetish.

But par for the course when it comes to Cornette’s Cult making excuses for him.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> What is also comical is how defensive you get about kink-shaming, @The Wood , given how often Cornette talks about Kenny and a Japanese schoolgirl fetish.
> 
> But par for the course when it comes to Cornette’s Cult making excuses for him.


Cornette's kinks aren't presented on a televised wrestling program, that's the difference


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Cornette's kinks aren't presented on a televised wrestling program, that's the difference


Omega’s aren’t either.

Or should Shida not be televised?


----------



## bdon

Furthermore, kink-shaming is kink-shaming. Only not when it comes to Cornette doing so as any negatives he does are quickly excused by his Cult.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> Omega’s aren’t either.
> 
> Or should Shida not be televised?


I was referring more to the Riho's, Magical Girl Yuka's, and Maki Itoh's of the world


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> Furthermore, kink-shaming is kink-shaming. Only not when it comes to Cornette doing so as any negatives he does are quickly excused by his Cult.


Also, the majority of the "cult" will tell you that they aren't into that shit, I myself think it's sad and pathetic but it has nothing to do with anything AEW related.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Also, the majority of the "cult" will tell you that they aren't into that shit, I myself think it's sad and pathetic but it has nothing to do with anything AEW related.


The point is that Wood got all up in arms over Omega’s kink-shaming yet goes mum when Jim does the same shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> Omega’s aren’t either.
> 
> Or should Shida not be televised?


*1. Shida already isn't televised.
2. He was referring to Maki Itoh and Riho.*


----------



## bdon

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *1. Shida already isn't televised.
> 2. He was referring to Maki Itoh and Riho.*


1. Heh. Fair point. Shitty booking mf’ers.
2. They aren’t on TV either, but when Riho was, she routinely added ratings.

And again, kink-shaming is kink-shaming. And Wood doesn’t get bothered when The Cuck does it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> 1. Heh. Fair point. Shitty booking mf’ers.
> 2. They aren’t on TV either, but when Riho was, she routinely added ratings.
> 
> And again, kink-shaming is kink-shaming. And Wood doesn’t get bothered when The Cuck does it.


*I'm all for keeping the same energy, so I'm not going to argue those points.*


----------



## bdon

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm all for keeping the same energy, so I'm not going to argue those points.*


That’s all I’m saying.

Can’t stand the diehards or the “Die AEW!!”s being disingenuous.


----------



## .christopher.

bdon said:


> I prefer AEW, but how awful is it that Vince McMahon books better than them? Lol


It's absurd, mate. This is a man who actually wanted his only legitimate star left in Brock Lesnar to have go away heat, got Brock said heat, and still couldn't manage to get the talent he wanted over, over by beating the enemy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> It's absurd, mate. This is a man who actually wanted his only legitimate star left in Brock Lesnar to have go away heat, got Brock said heat, and still couldn't manage to get the talent he wanted over, over by beating the enemy.


*Drew had the worst, most boring reign in recent memory and drove RAW's ratings into the ground with godlike booking and the Lesnar rub. It's crazy how little nothing matters on that show. Not even Cornette's rants can make me watch. You can tell in his tone that even he doesn't care.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## .christopher.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Drew had the worst, most boring reign in recent memory and drove RAW's ratings into the ground with godlike booking and the Lesnar rub. It's crazy how little nothing matters on that show. Not even Cornette's rants can make me watch. You can tell in his tone that even he doesn't care.*


Yep. Jim's at least invested in AEW because, like all of us, we wanted a proper alternative to the WWE. RAW's just dead. Zero life to it. Even though it attracts more viewers/listeners for him, he still doesn't want to touch that show even with a ten-foot barge-pole. They could advertise Rock and Austin on the same show and I still wouldn't watch.

Vince is doing wonders with running off fans and AEW and Tony are doing nothing to capitalise on it because, somehow, they're booking is worse. How is a new fan supposed to get into this show when nothing is explained, the times they do explain or advance stories it's shown on one of their different shows that no one watches on YouTube (dark, being the elite, etc) or impact or whatever, and it's just a mess in general. Sigh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> Yep. Jim's at least invested in AEW because, like all of us, we wanted a proper alternative to the WWE. RAW's just dead. Zero life to it. Even though it attracts more viewers/listeners for him, he still doesn't want to touch that show even with a ten-foot barge-pole. They could advertise Rock and Austin on the same show and I still wouldn't watch.
> 
> Vince is doing wonders with running off fans and AEW and Tony are doing nothing to capitalise on it because, somehow, they're booking is worse. How is a new fan supposed to get into this show when nothing is explained, the times they do explain or advance stories it's shown on one of their different shows that no one watches on YouTube (dark, being the elite, etc) or impact or whatever, and it's just a mess in general. Sigh.


*Without even mentioning RAW, it's embarrassing that they're ALREADY at pre WNW numbers with no direct competition and people actually defend this. It's been one month. That's a major red flag.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't wait til Cornette sees this:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397705334467313667*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't wait til Cornette sees this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397705334467313667*


Good promo -Cody should take notes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Good promo -Cody should take notes.


*I've loved these videos since Matt got fired for raging at Edge for screwing Lita. He was one of the first celebrities on YouTube that I watched.*


----------



## .christopher.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Without even mentioning RAW, it's embarrassing that they're ALREADY at pre WNW numbers with no direct competition and people actually defend this. It's been one month. That's a major red flag.*


It's funny that fans are using the excuse of quarantine restrictions being loosened as the cause of this when - if you look back at the ratings thread when the quarantine was in full flow - they weirdly used that as an excuse for the poor ratings then, which still boggles my mind.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Matt would be much better off if he left AEW. Just go back to Impact, I hear they need a booker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wolf Mark said:


> Matt would be much better off if he left AEW. Just go back to Impact, I hear they need a booker.


*I think Big Money Matt is a fun character, but he has no direction because their booking is atrocious*.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can't wait for Cornette to get sent that Tony Khan promo and tear it to pieces on the next Drive Thru.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398642045279952896
*He found it 😂*


----------



## Ger

Big worth by the "Khan-man", who just drove Fulham FC into the ground.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds the thumbnail for this rant is going to be glorious. Someone said he wore shades to hide his tweaker eyes 😂*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Two Sheds the thumbnail for this rant is going to be glorious. Someone said he wore shades to hide his tweaker eyes 😂*


It is about the only thing I have to look forward to right now wrestling-wise.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> It is about the only thing I have to look forward to right now wrestling-wise.


*If he's sensitive enough to use his media platform to whine about a POTENTIAL NJPW and WWE partnership, you know those Cornette thumbnails hurt his feelings.*


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> It is about the only thing I have to look forward to right now wrestling-wise.


What? You're telling me you're not excited to see Orange Cassidy compete for the world title?!


----------



## yeahright2

Ger said:


> Big worth by the "Khan-man", who just drove Fulham FC into the ground.


Tony Khan(t) cut a promo to save his life.


----------



## Wolf Mark

qntntgood said:


>


First time I ever seen Davey Richard was in the TNA and my thought was "I'm predicting this guy will be TNA Champ sooner than later". Little did I knew TNA would go down the toilet so fast and it would matter so little. But he had all the making of a star except maybe for his size. He had that Benoit vibe about him, the intensity, the mat skills, the agility. The sky was the limit for him. I'm glad he's back with a good company that will be able to use his talent well.


----------



## Not Lying

There you go @BOSS of Bel-Air


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can already tell this episode will be hilarious.*


----------



## qntntgood

yeahright2 said:


> Tony Khan(t) cut a promo to save his life.


Next he will be going through a table,just like Dixie Carter.


----------



## Wolf Mark

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can already tell this episode will be hilarious.*


"I Stand with Omega"

"Seems like you kneel for Omega" 

😭


----------



## TD Stinger

All of this stuff recently with some fans losing their shit over JR's comments, Matt Hardy saying things like "I stand with Kenny Omega!", and Tony S. saying "if you don't think TK is a good promo, you're full of shit" just reminds of how how tribal and sensitive fans AND wrestlers are.

Like, this was my immediate reaction when I heard about the Randy/Kenny "contoversy":


----------



## Hephaesteus

All that build up just for cornette to miss the part of the tweet aimed at him which i imagine cornette did by design.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*It took Jim awhile, but he finally sees Cody for what he is, after spending years being blinded by the Dusty aura. He's nothing like his father, nor his brother for that matter. They were two of the most creative minds in wrestling, while he's just a lifetime mid carder perpertrating as a main eventer.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It took Jim awhile, but he finally sees Cody for what he is, after spending years being blinded by the Dusty aura. He's nothing like his father.*


I´ve said that before. Whatever sympathy and goodwill Jim had for Dusty was passed down to Cody. And Cody has gradually thrown it away with his ridiculous statements and OTT booking of himself.
AEW is a company filled with a lot of "good hands" (and even more really bad ones) but very few real stars who understands the business


----------



## qntntgood

yeahright2 said:


> I´ve said that before. Whatever sympathy and goodwill Jim had for Dusty was passed down to Cody. And Cody has gradually thrown it away with his ridiculous statements and OTT booking of himself.
> AEW is a company filled with a lot of "good hands" (and even more really bad ones) but very few real stars who understands the business


Cody,kenny,and the young bucks, may go down as tony cons biggest mistake.because he should have hired, someone with experience to the evps.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Wolf Mark

qntntgood said:


>


Reminds me of all times WWE bring in a legend and have him do nothing. I thought at least the kids in AEW would be more creative. 

Pinnacles setting up Inner Circles was such garbage. We have seen this storyline over and over wrestling "hey, we are torturing your friend, come in!" and then gets attacked. WTF is the imagination in this? And you have two of them being pile drived through tables BEFORE the big event. Imagine this was the ENDING of the Ric Flair-Terry Funk feud! They should not bother doing the stadium stuff, it's over. These two guys should be at the hospital for months.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## yeahright2

LMAO, I just listened to the latest Experience.
Jim and Brian is in on our ratings predictions game.
AEW Ratings prediction game

Brian Last: 800K viewers for last Fridays show
Jim Cornette: 714K

Will be interesting to see if one of them is right (although they cheated, they gave their prediction after the show had aired)


----------



## El Hammerstone

qntntgood said:


>


As someone who didn't bother watching the last Dynamite, I'm not at all surprised to hear about the Jelly match. Janella is undoubtedly the most useless "talent" in the business right now, there is not a single thing he does that is even semi-competent. I still remember my reaction to seeing him for the first time; my jaw was damn near on the floor, I couldn't believe how bad he was, and amazingly he seems to get worse every time out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> LMAO, I just listened to the latest Experience.
> Jim and Brian is in on our ratings predictions game.
> AEW Ratings prediction game
> 
> Brian Last: 800K viewers for last Fridays show
> Jim Cornette: 714K
> 
> Will be interesting to see if one of them is right (although they cheated, they gave their prediction after the show had aired)


* I think we should give them a pass since it's a weekend and we wouldn't get the ratings til Monday at the earliest.*


----------



## NathanMayberry

Cornette predicted 714K. 

He's so out of touch! Booker of the year, knows best


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NathanMayberry said:


> Cornette predicted 714K.
> 
> He's so out of touch! Booker of the year, knows best


*I honestly thought it would be like 650 k. They're losing fans faster than I thought.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I honestly thought it would be like 650 k. They're losing fans faster than I thought.*


Yeah, I predicted 600K, especially since it was the go home show.


----------



## DaSlacker

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I honestly thought it would be like 650 k. They're losing fans faster than I thought.*


Doesn't surprise me. They've gone all in on being WWE lite. Now I'm OK with that but it's a very risky game to play for a business.
It's like opening a MacKing Burger in your town and thinking you'll hit the jackpot lol. 

There is already 7 hours of live WWE per week. It's not like when Eric Bischoff filled WCW with names from the 80's and went head to head. Vince's outfit was losing money, had only 3 hours on TV and was filled with mediocre talent and bad gimmicks. Despite pissing off a lot of fans, WWE is still considered the goto for pro wrestling, has lots of money and a deep roster. 

It's basically a race to the bottom.


----------



## kingfunkel

500,000 was a massive shock, I was expecting a decrease due to the change of date/time. They only have roughly 500k fans who will go out of their way to watch the show. That's pretty shocking if I'm honest, that's half of their peak audience who have either given up or aren't bothered enough to go out their way to see this shit. 

Surely they see that WWE audience has decreased with all of the comedy/horseshit. Should have went the opposite way building a more serious promotion with little comedy skits. 
When I watch a back and forth promo... It's like a battle rap where it's insults but without any care. Half expect them to trade yo momma jokes, while rising above the hate. Nothing feels real, it's like theatre rather than a sport.

If the show doesn't improve by the end of this month, then they'll be another viewer down. I'm calling wrestling a write-off. Wrestling is dead


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## thisissting

He will likely say the crowd lifted the show this week. He is going to absolutely slaughter that awful stadium stampede match though thats if he could even watch it lol. Cody match is getting panned too. Serenas match might get praise and hangman but will then moan about his booking to this point. Young bucks will get slaughtered and he will feel sorry for Pac having to work with 2 goofs in the world champ match. Sting match might get a few props although he did rip him for a being a snitch last 2 weeks so will probably make some jokes. Miro might get a bit of praise. Just saved you 3 hours lol.


----------



## thisissting

Hephaesteus said:


> All that build up just for cornette to miss the part of the tweet aimed at him which i imagine cornette did by design.


Yeah iv noticed he shys away from some of the stuff aimed at him being a cuck. Truth hurts an doesn't sell merch I suppose! I thought he would go all in omega for that but then again can of works for him to open up.


----------



## thisissting

El Hammerstone said:


> As someone who didn't bother watching the last Dynamite, I'm not at all surprised to hear about the Jelly match. Janella is undoubtedly the most useless "talent" in the business right now, there is not a single thing he does that is even semi-competent. I still remember my reaction to seeing him for the first time; my jaw was damn near on the floor, I couldn't believe how bad he was, and amazingly he seems to get worse every time out.


I see janella mentioned jelly Nutella in his promo on elevation this week lol. So he must be listening.


----------



## yeahright2

thisissting said:


> He will likely say the crowd lifted the show this week. He is going to absolutely slaughter that awful stadium stampede match though thats if he could even watch it lol. Cody match is getting panned too. Serenas match might get praise and hangman but will then moan about his booking to this point. Young bucks will get slaughtered and he will feel sorry for Pac having to work with 2 goofs in the world champ match. Sting match might get a few props although he did rip him for a being a snitch last 2 weeks so will probably make some jokes. Miro might get a bit of praise. Just saved you 3 hours lol.


I think that´s a pretty accurate guess. He´ll invoke the tooth and nail rule on Shida/Baker and the schoolgirl rule on Riho. Moxley will get some for being unable to have a match in the ring.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*I'm about to spend the next two days enjoying these reviews.*


----------



## Shock Street

thisissting said:


> I see janella mentioned jelly Nutella in his promo on elevation this week lol. So he must be listening.


He was selling a jelly and nutella sandwich shirt back in November, just on his Spring Break site instead of ShopAEW










He also posts about Cornette a lot more than Cornette talks about him. Like, a lot more.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Ger

Did I miss the comment about the ratings?


----------



## qntntgood

Sting embarrassed everyone


----------



## qntntgood

Ger said:


> Did I miss the comment about the ratings?


 Not yet, he has not posted it yet but it's coming.


----------



## yeahright2

Shock Street said:


> He was selling a jelly and nutella sandwich shirt back in November, just on his Spring Break site instead of ShopAEW
> 
> View attachment 101898
> 
> 
> He also posts about Cornette a lot more than Cornette talks about him. Like, a lot more.


Cornettes name brings attention to Jelly.. The other way around? Not so much.


----------



## thisissting

qntntgood said:


> Sting embarrassed everyone


Jim's take on this match was bullshit. Yes there was one fucked up tag where sting had to leave the ring but this was a really well worked match. Darby skye and page sold really well and sting did great for 62. Saying the crowd were cold he must have had the volume off as some of the pops were huge for sting in this match. Some of his takes are OK but this one missed the mark. His stooge sounded a bit embarrassed at the end. There has been a great reaction to it almost everywhere. He tends to bear a grudge and isn't being fair in Ethan Page who is doing really well even the stooge admitted. Cornette sees one thing someone does then labels them for life. Laughable really.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Jim has def dialed the vitriol back. Dont know if he was in a good mood or he's just given up at this point


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> Jim has def dialed the vitriol back. Dont know if he was in a good mode or he's just given up at this point


*He's given up. He said this stadium stampede was worse than the first, yet maintained a calm tone throughout the whole 30 minutes. He's just accepted that AEW is going to do stupid s*** and they have no intention of stopping.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He's given up. He said this stadium stampede was worse than the first, yet maintained a calm tone throughout the whole 30 minutes. He's just accepted that AEW is going to do stupid s*** and they have no intention of stopping.*


Hell the fact that cassidy was doing shin kicks in the championship match was met with a mere shrug and fast forward. He also finally gave omega a compliment. they're weakening him.


----------



## VIP86

it's understandable Jim Cornette doesn't care as much anymore
700,000 Lost viewers decided they don't care either in the past two months
stupidity can only be funny for a limited Time, after that it's just stupidity


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Hitman1987

qntntgood said:


>


I haven’t even seen the Cody vs Ogogo match but if anybody else on the roster survived the gut shot and beat Ogogo clean then Cornette would be crucifying them for burying Ogogo flatter than a plate of piss.

I usually agree with a lot of what Cornette says but he is biased towards Cody. 

Brian is right here and Cornette is wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> I haven’t even seen the Cody vs Ogogo match but if anybody else on the roster survived the gut shot and beat Ogogo clean then Cornette would be crucifying them for burying Ogogo flatter than a plate of piss.
> 
> I usually agree with a lot of what Cornette says but he is biased towards Cody.
> 
> Brian is right here and Cornette is wrong.


*Cornette at least said Ogogo should've gone over. He's consistent. I am however, annoyed at him for skipping Serena vs Riho as he blindly praises this as the only wrestling match. Brian should force him to watch it.*


----------



## Hitman1987

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette at least said Ogogo should've gone over. He's consistent. I am however, annoyed at him for skipping Serena vs Riho as he blindly praises this as the only wrestling match. Brian should force him to watch it.*


I personally do not think he’s being consistent this time.

Ogogo is a professional fighter who they spent weeks convincing us had a knock out blow, yet like Wardlow, Lance Archer, Brian Cage and Brodie Lee (RIP) he’s a monster that got stopped in his first real test. It’s bad booking and a bad decision and Cody could’ve absorbed the loss to get Ogogo over and Cornette knows this. Ogogo is now a green wrestler in a shitty faction whose finisher cannot stop a main event wrestler.

If it was Omega or Mox he would be calling for their heads but for some reason he fails to go in on Cody like he does others.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> I personally do not think he’s being consistent this time.
> 
> Ogogo is a professional fighter who they spent weeks convincing us had a knock out blow, yet like Wardlow, Lance Archer, Brian Cage and Brodie Lee (RIP) he’s a monster that got stopped in his first real test. It’s bad booking and a bad decision and Cody could’ve absorbed the loss to get Ogogo over and Cornette knows this. Ogogo is now a green wrestler in a shitty faction whose finisher cannot stop a main event wrestler.
> 
> If it was Omega or Mox he would be calling for their heads but for some reason he fails to go in on Cody like he does others.


*He told Brian last week that he's seeing where he's coming from about Cody, but he can't stand Moxley and Omega, so of course the energy won't be the same. He also said at least 3 times in that rant that Cody should've put Ogogo over. If you're expecting a Bdon rant, you won't be getting it from him, but he does still call it down the middle.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

He aint mad at cody neither should anybody else be. He was right cody needs to not be in charge of booking himself. That was a match that didnt need to even happen in the first place


----------



## Wolf Mark

thisissting said:


> Jim's take on this match was bullshit. Yes there was one fucked up tag where sting had to leave the ring but this was a really well worked match. Darby skye and page sold really well and sting did great for 62. Saying the crowd were cold he must have had the volume off as some of the pops were huge for sting in this match. Some of his takes are OK but this one missed the mark. His stooge sounded a bit embarrassed at the end. There has been a great reaction to it almost everywhere. He tends to bear a grudge and isn't being fair in Ethan Page who is doing really well even the stooge admitted. Cornette sees one thing someone does then labels them for life. Laughable really.


Ethan Page is great. I have seen him part of the North on Impact and they kept putting on great performances. Best tag team in the World bar none. But he has decided to hate him just because Ethan did a stupid short angle on Impact about fighting himself? This particular grudge is pissing me off. I'm glad Bryan called him out on it. Hell Page is exactly the sort of guys Cornette should like, a good wrestler who is actually old school.


----------



## Klitschko

Hitman1987 said:


> I personally do not think he’s being consistent this time.
> 
> Ogogo is a professional fighter who they spent weeks convincing us had a knock out blow, yet like Wardlow, Lance Archer, Brian Cage and Brodie Lee (RIP) he’s a monster that got stopped in his first real test. It’s bad booking and a bad decision and Cody could’ve absorbed the loss to get Ogogo over and Cornette knows this. Ogogo is now a green wrestler in a shitty faction whose finisher cannot stop a main event wrestler.
> 
> If it was Omega or Mox he would be calling for their heads but for some reason he fails to go in on Cody like he does others.


I have a hard time buying Ogogo as some monster. They can hype him up as 6 foot 2 and 219 pounds all they want, but he's around 5 foot 10 and was around 160 pounds back then when he boxed. He's probably not even 200 pounds all bulked up now. The dude is tiny. It's just that AEW employs a lot of kids that are also super small so he looks a bit bigger. Also his finisher is pretty shit. That's coming from someone that has boxed for years.


----------



## kingfunkel

I can understand why Cornette is biased towards Cody and let's a lot of his shit slide.
If you've worked with someone from decades earlier and loved that person. Then you meet their kid, you tend to be protective of the kid.. Even in adulthood. While the stuff Cody is doing, is awful... But it's not goofy. 

I find Cornette to be fairly loyal to his guys, when Brian was calling out Y2J for weeks, you could hear Cornette not enjoying hearing it. He would just say "murrrehhh". Even when he eventually said fuck you to Jericho after the trump rally, you could hear that it hurt him to say it. While he's fast to cuss out people he doesn't like or has no affiliation with...he's protective about his guys


----------



## mazzah20

Ogogo should adopt the Canelo KO punch (sort of, it broke his eye socket) on Saunders as his finishing. As it looked brutal and can be built up better in a wrestling context, and can also be countered better.

Have the gut punch as the setup, then when they are bent over follow up with this.


----------



## Klitschko

I personally like his move where he throws the opponent in the air and punches them while they are coming down. Kind of like Cesaro's amazing uppercut that he does when he chucks them in the air.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

kingfunkel said:


> I can understand why Cornette is biased towards Cody and let's a lot of his shit slide.
> If you've worked with someone from decades earlier and loved that person. Then you meet their kid, you tend to be protective of the kid.. Even in adulthood. While the stuff Cody is doing, is awful... But it's not goofy.
> 
> I find Cornette to be fairly loyal to his guys, when Brian was calling out Y2J for weeks, you could hear Cornette not enjoying hearing it. He would just say "murrrehhh". Even when he eventually said fuck you to Jericho after the trump rally, you could hear that it hurt him to say it. While he's fast to cuss out people he doesn't like or has no affiliation with...he's protective about his guys


*Exactly. You can hear the pain in his tone as he's talking about Matt Hardy as well. He hates to put him in the category of the Bucks and Omega, but he can't stand the goofy modern day shenanigans in wrestling. He's like Obi Wan to Matt's Anakin. "You were the chosen one! It was said that you would destroy the Sith, not join them: bring balance to the force, not leave it in darkness."*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Exactly. You can hear the pain in his tone as he's talking about Matt Hardy as well. He hates to put him in the category of the Bucks and Omega, but he can't stand the goofy modern day shenanigans in wrestling. He's like Obi Wan to Matt's Anakin. "You were the chosen one! It was said that you would destroy the Sith, not join them: bring balance to the force, not leave it in darkness."*


Wouldn´t the chosen one in wrestling be Drew Mcintyre?


----------



## Hephaesteus

I would use this opportunity to note the two matches he skipped from this ppv. Bit that's beating a dead horse by now


----------



## La Parka

Hitman1987 said:


> I haven’t even seen the Cody vs Ogogo match but if anybody else on the roster survived the gut shot and beat Ogogo clean then Cornette would be crucifying them for burying Ogogo flatter than a plate of piss.
> 
> I usually agree with a lot of what Cornette says but he is biased towards Cody.
> 
> Brian is right here and Cornette is wrong.


Cornette definitely goes easier on people he likes/ liked personally. 

He always refuses to watch Baker matches because of the tooth and nail thing but that was easily less offensive than what Matt Hardy did in the match with Sammy. (I believe he still watches Matt Hardy)


----------



## Hitman1987

The Legit DMD said:


> *He told Brian last week that he's seeing where he's coming from about Cody, but he can't stand Moxley and Omega, so of course the energy won't be the same. He also said at least 3 times in that rant that Cody should've put Ogogo over. If you're expecting a Bdon rant, you won't be getting it from him, but he does still call it down the middle.*


Sorry for late reply, it’s been a long work day.

I think my issue is that if Cornette is saying that Ogogo should’ve gone over then he should be criticising Cody as he’s the booker and it’s bad booking.

It’s not the first time either, he went 20 minutes with Peter Avalon in a match that contained some of the worst psychology I’ve ever seen and he got taken to a time limit TNT title retention by pockets. There’s also the 5 week Wrestlemania return with new hair colour, terrible Shaq booking, stand in Brandi (red velvet) and everything that QT has ever done in AEW.

I think we both know there’s enough for Cornette to shit all over Cody every week but he holds back because he knew his dad.

It’s fine though, Cornette is too harsh on Omega and too lenient on Cody. Apart from that he’s always bang on the money.


----------



## DaSlacker

The Legit DMD said:


> *Exactly. You can hear the pain in his tone as he's talking about Matt Hardy as well. He hates to put him in the category of the Bucks and Omega, but he can't stand the goofy modern day shenanigans in wrestling. He's like Obi Wan to Matt's Anakin. "You were the chosen one! It was said that you would destroy the Sith, not join them: bring balance to the force, not leave it in darkness."*


The problem I have with Cornette here, is that both Hardy and Jericho were part of some really dumb, goofy and business exposing stuff long before AEW was even a thing. Long before Broken Matt.

WWE in 1999-2001 had more than its fair share of silliness. 2002 - 2006 had some of the most mind numbing stupid shit you'll ever see on a wrestling show. I vividly remember Kane forcing Lita to marry him and Matt getting squashed when trying to stop it. Then there's what came after that i.e PG era and Russo booked TNA 

AEW might be a missed opportunity to take wrestling in a more mature direction or at least bring back a bit of inevitability. But it hasn't harmed it either. It had already jumped the shark more times than one could count.


----------



## Hitman1987

Klitschko said:


> I have a hard time buying Ogogo as some monster. They can hype him up as 6 foot 2 and 219 pounds all they want, but he's around 5 foot 10 and was around 160 pounds back then when he boxed. He's probably not even 200 pounds all bulked up now. The dude is tiny. It's just that AEW employs a lot of kids that are also super small so he looks a bit bigger. Also his finisher is pretty shit. That's coming from someone that has boxed for years.


He’s not your typical monster size wise but he’s been booked like one as they’ve booked him as an ex-professional boxer with a knockout punch. As an ex boxer you probably know that if you was to hit somebody in the ribs when not wearing a glove you would cause some serious damage, I agree that visually it looks shit though.

If Cody was dead set on winning this match, probably because he lost at the last PPV, then there was a way to do it and protect Ogogo.

Cody loves rehashing old storylines, Ogogo could have given him a gut shot the dynamite before the PPV, then Cody could’ve turned up at PPV with his ribs wrapped up and a metal plate underneath wrapping (like Bret Hart and Goldberg), then when Ogogo went for gut shot he would’ve broke his hand and Cody could’ve worked the hand for a bit before making him tap out with figure 4. Smarter babyface Cody wins and Ogogo is protected as Cody had to cheat to win.


----------



## .christopher.

Hearing him review/describe the Hangman Page vs Jelly match was unintentionally hilarious. Cornette thinks Page has heat, which is why it was booked so competitively. If he's wrong, then what on earth are AEW playing at? It's absolutely ridiculous to book a potential main eventer (& I'm not really interested in him but he's obviously over and was seen as the future) to be competitive with a jobber.

When Jim described Page, all bloody, looking like he had been in the fight of his life, in a bewildered tone because of who he was actually competing against, I had to laugh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> Sorry for late reply, it’s been a long work day.
> 
> I think my issue is that if Cornette is saying that Ogogo should’ve gone over then he should be criticising Cody as he’s the booker and it’s bad booking.
> 
> It’s not the first time either, he went 20 minutes with Peter Avalon in a match that contained some of the worst psychology I’ve ever seen and he got taken to a time limit TNT title retention by pockets. There’s also the 5 week Wrestlemania return with new hair colour, terrible Shaq booking, stand in Brandi (red velvet) and everything that QT has ever done in AEW.
> 
> I think we both know there’s enough for Cornette to shit all over Cody every week but he holds back because he knew his dad.
> 
> It’s fine though, Cornette is too harsh on Omega and too lenient on Cody. Apart from that he’s always bang on the money.


*I don't disagree with you at all, but all I'm saying is even though he's not incredibly harsh on Cody, he's still points out the stupid s*** that he does.*


----------



## Hitman1987

The Legit DMD said:


> *I don't disagree with you at all, but all I'm saying is even though he's not incredibly harsh on Cody, he's still points out the stupid s*** that he does.*


I can live with that, I like Omega and hate Cody so my views are probably biased too 😂😂😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> Hearing him review/describe the Hangman Page vs Jelly match was unintentionally hilarious. Cornette thinks Page has heat, which is why it was booked so competitively. If he's wrong, then what on earth are AEW playing at? It's absolutely ridiculous to book a potential main eventer (& I'm not really interested in him but he's obviously over and was seen as the future) to be competitive with a jobber.
> 
> When Jim described Page, all bloody, looking like he had been in the fight of his life, in a bewildered tone because of who he was actually competing against, I had to laugh.


*It's not that Hangman has heat, it's the fact that they only know how to book squashes for the women. All of the men have competitive matches with dark jobbers and it's f** stupid.*


----------



## Klitschko

Hitman1987 said:


> He’s not your typical monster size wise but he’s been booked like one as they’ve booked him as an ex-professional boxer with a knockout punch. As an ex boxer you probably know that if you was to hit somebody in the ribs when not wearing a glove you would cause some serious damage, I agree that visually it looks shit though.
> 
> If Cody was dead set on winning this match, probably because he lost at the last PPV, then there was a way to do it and protect Ogogo.
> 
> Cody loves rehashing old storylines, Ogogo could have given him a gut shot the dynamite before the PPV, then Cody could’ve turned up at PPV with his ribs wrapped up and a metal plate underneath wrapping (like Bret Hart and Goldberg), then when Ogogo went for gut shot he would’ve broke his hand and Cody could’ve worked the hand for a bit before making him tap out with figure 4. Smarter babyface Cody wins and Ogogo is protected as Cody had to cheat to win.


Yea you're right. The hardest punch I ever took was not to the head, but a body shot. Took a second or two and my whole body just stopped working and I had to go down on a knee. Completly different type of pain. Issue with his finisher is like you mentioned. It's just not visually pleasing. I just saw Moxley get a Meltzer driver on top of the entrance ramp, slide off it, run around the ring for a few seconds and jump back on the ring to beat the count. So in kayfabe it just looks weak, you know?

I 100% feel that Ogogo should have won though. Cody could have put him over. This win does literally nothing for Cody.


----------



## One Shed

Plus they could have had an actual feud besides, "oh crap we did nothing for two months, we probably should put something together for the PPV. Hey QT, you like show formatting right? Put something together featuring my bus and make sure to mention how I am fixing racism."


----------



## Hitman1987

Klitschko said:


> Yea you're right. The hardest punch I ever took was not to the head, but a body shot. Took a second or two and my whole body just stopped working and I had to go down on a knee. Completly different type of pain. Issue with his finisher is like you mentioned. It's just not visually pleasing. I just saw Moxley get a Meltzer driver on top of the entrance ramp, slide off it, run around the ring for a few seconds and jump back on the ring to beat the count. So in kayfabe it just looks weak, you know?
> 
> I 100% feel that Ogogo should have won though. Cody could have put him over. This win does literally nothing for Cody.


For me, when an orange punch from an untrained, muscleless goof knocks out powerhouse Hobbs, yet an ungloved, gut shot from a professional boxer doesn’t win a match, I have trouble suspending my belief.

I’m also confident that if an asteroid hit earth and landed on Moxley that it would only get a 2 count.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> For me, when an orange punch from an untrained, muscleless goof knocks out powerhouse Hobbs, yet an ungloved, gut shot from a professional boxer doesn’t win a match, I have trouble suspending my belief.
> 
> I’m also confident that if an asteroid hit earth and landed on Moxley that it would only get a 2 count.


*And this is why Cody is the most infuriating person on the roster. We just watched Austin Gunn cough up blood and have the match stopped for one gut punch, yet Cody took a gut punch, an Olympic Slam, kicked out at two, wrestled a 20 minute match, and won. F*** him.*


----------



## Klitschko

^^^^ don't forget the frog splash as well. I used to like Cody, but I do hope he fucks off already. Only reason I hype him up at this point is just to fuck with Bdon from time to time.


----------



## CovidFan

The Legit DMD said:


> *And this is why Cody is the most infuriating person on the roster. We just watched Austin Gunn cough up blood and have the match stopped for one gut punch, yet Cody took a gut punch, an Olympic Slam, kicked out at two, wrestled a 20 minute match, and won. F*** him.*


20 minutes? Didn't even go 11. Still went to long. It wasn't good at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> ^^^^ don't forget the frog splash as well. I used to like Cody, but I do hope he fucks off already. Only reason I hype him up at this point is just to fuck with Bdon from time to time.


*Truthfully, at that point in the match I was admiring what a great frog splash it was and not thinking about the fact that Cody no sold the gut punch finisher. The compound damage should have taken him out.*


----------



## Klitschko

The Legit DMD said:


> *Truthfully, at that point in the match I was admiring what a great frog splash it was and not thinking about the fact that Cody no sold the gut punch finisher. The compound damage should have taken him out.*


Speaking of Cody selling. Remember when he jumped up right after Shaq gave him a powerbomb in their match? Even Shaq looked surprised.


----------



## Wolf Mark

So I'll put this here, a buddy of mine told me this yesterday, he met Arn at an autograph signing last month with Tully. He told him that he can’t watch the new stuff and he appreciate their old work. He thanked him and Arn also said he can’t stand the new kids because nothing registers and it’s too fast for no reason.


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> Speaking of Cody selling. Remember when he jumped up right after Shaq gave him a powerbomb in their match? Even Shaq looked surprised.


The worst thing about Cody´s lack of selling is that he actually know how to do it. Many of the other guys doesn´t know any better.


----------



## Klitschko

yeahright2 said:


> The worst thing about Cody´s lack of selling is that he actually know how to do it. Many of the other guys doesn´t know any better.


That's why he was my favorite guy in AEW at first, but the more time he seems to spend here, the less he sells. Maybe he's hanging around the Young Bucks too much. Idk honestly.


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> That's why he was my favorite guy in AEW at first, but the more time he seems to spend here, the less he sells. Maybe he's hanging around the Young Bucks too much. Idk honestly.


He has to adapt to their style. Cornette (or Last, can´t remember) even said it on the latest podcast; Cody vs Ogogo almost looked out of place because it was the only match that could qualify as a real wrestling match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> He has to adapt to their style. Cornette (or Last, can´t remember) even said it on the latest podcast; Cody vs Ogogo almost looked out of place because it was the only match that could qualify as a real wrestling match.


*Cornette said it. Brian went to bat for Serena and Riho, as he should 😌.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Didn't listen to Corny's thoughts on the match but the one thing that did bug me about Cody/Ogogo that others brought up was the lack of effectiveness the gut punches seemed to have. In the weeks leading up to this match, Ogogo ended a jobber match with one punch, made Austin Gunn cough up blood, took out Billy Gunn, etc. In a short time they established a simple punch as one of the most devastating things in wrestling. 

And then the Cody match happened. And Ogogo hit Cody with multiple Gut shots. And while they certainly had an affect on Cody to an extent, they didn't seem nearly as devastating as they were previously built up to be. Cody seemed to continue the match without much issue.

Now, I get it. You kind of look at wrestling with Dragon Ball Z logic. A punch to Krillin is gonna feel worse than a punch to Goku, because Goku's stronger. So Cody with that logic, because he's a top guy, will have a bigger pain threshold. But, if you're building up the punch that much, it should feel like a bigger deal when Ogogo hits it at DON. It should feel like Cody over came the devastating blow. Instead it just felt like another move in the match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> Didn't listen to Corny's thoughts on the match but the one thing that did bug me about Cody/Ogogo that others brought up was the lack of effectiveness the gut punches seemed to have. In the weeks leading up to this match, Ogogo ended a jobber match with one punch, made Austin Gunn cough up blood, took out Billy Gunn, etc. In a short time they established a simple punch as one of the most devastating things in wrestling.
> 
> And then the Cody match happened. And Ogogo hit Cody with multiple Gut shots. And while they certainly had an affect on Cody to an extent, they didn't seem nearly as devastating as they were previously built up to be. Cody seemed to continue the match without much issue.
> 
> Now, I get it. You kind of look at wrestling with Dragon Ball Z logic. A punch to Krillin is gonna feel worse than a punch to Goku, because Goku's stronger. So Cody with that logic, because he's a top guy, will have a bigger pain threshold. But, if you're building up the punch that much, it should feel like a bigger deal when Ogogo hits it at DON. It should feel like Cody over came the devastating blow. Instead it just felt like another move in the match.


*This is the second super move he's buried in the last 3 months. First, it was Pentagon's arm breaker.*


----------



## Wolf Mark

TD Stinger said:


> Didn't listen to Corny's thoughts on the match but the one thing that did bug me about Cody/Ogogo that others brought up was the lack of effectiveness the gut punches seemed to have. In the weeks leading up to this match, Ogogo ended a jobber match with one punch, made Austin Gunn cough up blood, took out Billy Gunn, etc. In a short time they established a simple punch as one of the most devastating things in wrestling.
> 
> And then the Cody match happened. And Ogogo hit Cody with multiple Gut shots. And while they certainly had an affect on Cody to an extent, they didn't seem nearly as devastating as they were previously built up to be. Cody seemed to continue the match without much issue.
> 
> Now, I get it. You kind of look at wrestling with Dragon Ball Z logic. A punch to Krillin is gonna feel worse than a punch to Goku, because Goku's stronger. So Cody with that logic, because he's a top guy, will have a bigger pain threshold. But, if you're building up the punch that much, it should feel like a bigger deal when Ogogo hits it at DON. It should feel like Cody over came the devastating blow. Instead it just felt like another move in the match.


😂


----------



## .christopher.

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's not that Hangman has heat, it's the fact that they only know how to book squashes for the women. All of the men have competitive matches with dark jobbers and it's f** stupid.*


That's true. I'm sure there have been a few squashes here and there, but, for the most part, every match that should have a superior talent go over in a convincing fashion ends up being competitive.

Tony must think that having unnecessarily long drawn out matches are what gets talent over because of all the different spots (that end up meaning nothing when used so frequently) and kick outs. I can't see any other reason as to why he'd book this nonsense.

They haven't actually gotten anyone truly over so you'd think they'd change their approach. In fact, all they've managed to do is cause people to lose interest in those who initially brought some interest and hype to the company.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> That's true. I'm sure there have been a few squashes here and there, but, for the most part, every match that should have a superior talent go over in a convincing fashion ends up being competitive.
> 
> Tony must think that having unnecessarily long drawn out matches are what gets talent over because of all the different spots (that end up meaning nothing when used so frequently) and kick outs. I can't see any other reason as to why he'd book this nonsense.
> 
> They haven't actually gotten anyone truly over so you'd think they'd change their approach. In fact, all they've managed to do is cause people to lose interest in those who initially brought some interest and hype to the company.


*Can't wait for Andrade to have a 15 minute match with Luchasaurus.*


----------



## Hitman1987

Whenever I’m having a shit day I can just watch this and become instantly happy:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400579790139232256


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> Whenever I’m having a shit day I can just watch this and become instantly happy:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400579790139232256


Beautiful.


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> Beautiful.


It has to be one of AEW’s top 3 moments


----------



## kingfunkel

Hitman1987 said:


> It has to be one of AEW’s top 3 moments


Only beaten by JR saying "does it even matter" after top flight botched about 3 flips, nearly breaking their neck. Where no one could remember who was legal and Matt Sydal nearly broke someone's ribs because he got pissed off by it


----------



## Hitman1987

kingfunkel said:


> Only beaten by JR saying "does it even matter" after top flight botched about 3 flips, nearly breaking their neck. Where no one could remember who was legal and Matt Sydal nearly broke someone's ribs because he got pissed off by it


1. Mox debut
2. JR - “Does it even matter”
3. Marko knocked out


----------



## qntntgood

Hitman1987 said:


> Whenever I’m having a shit day I can just watch this and become instantly happy:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400579790139232256


The little shit,had no business being the ring.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Hitman1987 said:


> Whenever I’m having a shit day I can just watch this and become instantly happy:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400579790139232256


How I wish I could have been there when Bill Dundee slapped the shit out of him. 'Him' being Marko in case there's any doubt.


----------



## Londonlaw

El Hammerstone said:


> How I wish I could have been there when Bill Dundee slapped the shit out of him. 'Him' being Marko in case there's any doubt.


“Pronouns, Pal!” 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole drive thru is up:




*


----------



## .christopher.

I'm just on his DON review. I'm glad someone else knows how stupid that casino battle royal was.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## VIP86

listened to the first 30 minutes of the Experience, it's hilarious
Cornette trying to talk about tech stuff and brian struggling to explain it
corny coin 😁


----------



## Londonlaw

VIP86 said:


> listened to the first 30 minutes of the Experience, it's hilarious
> Cornette trying to talk about tech stuff and brian struggling to explain it
> corny coin 😁


I’m listening now, and that part was a joy to behold 🤣

People might be surprised with who he names out of the released WWE talent as being most suitable for AEW.


----------



## VIP86




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> I’m listening now, and that part was a joy to behold 🤣
> 
> People might be surprised with who he names out of the released WWE talent as being most suitable for AEW.


*Yeah, he picked Ruby based entirely on her background and supposedly being trained by Rip Rodgers. I can tell he didn't watch any of her WWE work, because they didn't do a damn thing with her for four straight years. It says a lot that the entire women's locker room spoke out in support of her after she got released. I'm not a fan, but it was obvious to me that they wasted her and didn't even give her a chance.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

qntntgood said:


>


Pretty wise dont disagree on any of that. Id give ruby a run, even though I think she'll go there, Id keep lana away from miro even if you sign her cuz you dont want to remind people he was a cuck. But yea completely agree with that statement


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*I'm surprised Cornette spent 16 minutes ranting on yet another generic, nonsensical Young Bucks match, but I would've never known they're bribing the refs on BTE because it's a YouTube show that I don't give a fuck about. I can't believe they just slid that in on commentary like it was supposed to be understood.*


----------



## One Shed

Wow, the new Experience is almost five hours long. Has to be the longest ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Wow, the new Experience is almost five hours long. Has to be the longest ever.


*







*


----------



## Shock Street

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm surprised Cornette spent 16 minutes ranting on yet another generic, nonsensical Young Bucks match, but I would've never known they're bribing the refs on BTE because it's a YouTube show that I don't give a fuck about. I can't believe they just slid that in on commentary like it was supposed to be understood.*


I watched Dynamite and completely missed the commentary saying that. They need to show these types of things on TV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Shock Street said:


> I watched Dynamite and completely missed the commentary saying that. They need to show these types of things on TV.


*Yeah, JR and Excalibur were like "ARE THEY PAYING THE REFEREE?? I DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS!"

And at the time I was asking myself, "why would anyone say this on commentary and acknowledge how incompetent the referees are?" Brian pointed out it's a BTE gimmick and I rolled my eyes.*


----------



## VIP86

it would be really funny if the next time The Young Bucks have a match
the screen says *Cucamonga Kids*

if they're smart they should capitalize on All the funny nicknames Cornette comes up with

Marko Stunted Growth
Dwarf Dong Sucker
Kenny Olivier
Harpo Marx
Twinkle toes McFingerbang
Jazz Hands
Pockets
Balding Buck
Road Warrior Skullet
Road Warrior Buck
Buck Hogan
Jelly Nutella
Dino Douche
Pizzeria Uno
The Dork Order
Michael naka naka the fuck off
RIIIIHHHHOOOO
Chris Jericovid
Covid God
Officer Barbrady
Fuck Taylor
Excrement


----------



## kingfunkel

Sometimes Brian Last cracks me up. Just been listening to the "is Sting a snitch" YouTube clip.

_wife answers the phone_
"honey who's that on the phone?"
"ITS STINGGGGGGG"


----------



## Wolf Mark

Cornette produces too much content, I can't keep up


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, JR and Excalibur were like "ARE THEY PAYING THE REFEREE?? I DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS!"
> 
> And at the time I was asking myself, "why would anyone say this on commentary and acknowledge how incompetent the referees are?" Brian pointed out it's a BTE gimmick and I rolled my eyes.*


That wasn´t the best line from JR on Dynamite.
I got a chuckle out of this one -I think it was in the Bullrope match.

"That´s as legal as a headlock. Remember those?"


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*^Cornette is right about all the switching hurting their fanbase, and the move to TBS isn't looking so good if they can't even keep 750 k people on the same channel on a different day and time.




*


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Haven't watched this yet, but Cornette is going to have a field day when he gets the ratings.








*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## .christopher.

Before Brian tells him the ratings this week, I hope he tells him that Meltzer reported AEW had a significant growth compared to last. Then hit him with the 400k!


----------



## VIP86

.christopher. said:


> Before Brian tells him the ratings this week, I hope he tells him that Meltzer reported AEW had a significant growth compared to last. Then hit him with the 400k!


i hope someone with a twitter account mentions this to Brian


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> Before Brian tells him the ratings this week, I hope he tells him that Meltzer reported AEW had a significant growth compared to last. Then hit him with the 400k!


*I love the buildup to those reveals 😂*


----------



## .christopher.

VIP86 said:


> i hope someone with a twitter account mentions this to Brian


We can only hope!


The Legit DMD said:


> *I love the buildup to those reveals 😂*


Same, lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Wow, the new Experience is almost five hours long. Has to be the longest ever.


*It's now up on YouTube!!!




*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's now up on YouTube!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


But the Drive-thru is not open yet


----------



## One Shed

Finally open!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Finally open!


*Link us!*


----------



## qntntgood

Cornette almost violated the NDA again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


> Cornette almost violated the NDA again


*Oh my God, Cornette put the idea in his head to sign all these WWE cast offs. I hope he doesn't get sued for "hypothetically" revealing that information.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Link us!*


Only one video posted. I am listening to the podcast on a podcast app.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## One Shed

Brian cutting promos in the Kenny voice is pretty funny.


----------



## .christopher.

I'm looking through his YouTube now and, bar the rare exception, all of his videos on the WWE, past legends, the documentaries he's watching (Grizzly Smith, HBK) etc, are getting a lot more views than his AEW ones.

Funny because I thought he needed to talk about AEW to stay relevant?


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> Finally open!


Only 3 hours, though. Jim & Brian were slacking on this one.

(Yes, that almost 5 hour one spoilt me, lol)


----------



## Londonlaw

What do we all make of Jim’s rebooking of the Red Velvet dive and prospective spin-off angle?

It’s good, but Brian Last pays it off quite hilariously by bringing it all back down to earth 🤣


----------



## Seth Grimes

qntntgood said:


> Cornette almost violated the NDA again


I do wonder about this myself, do we really think this is true, that WWE mismanages all this talent, or are some of them just overhyped by the fans which is why they never go anywhere? I feel that it's the latter, most of the time, cause from any of these "mismanaged underused" wrestlers who got released in the last few years, which of them has gone on to become a star? You could argue that Cody has managed it somewhat. But other than him? Rusev who people wanted pushed into the main event in WWE, has he turned into a star in AEW? FTR? Shawn Spears?


----------



## kingfunkel

Cornette doesn't know what Microsoft Office is 😂. When I seen the thumbnail, I was hoping it was going to be about that assistant paperclip. "I couldn't send my emails and I had this motherfucking goofy looking paperclip with googly eyes shooting a promo on me and I was like fuck you"

I love his overreactions to the slightest things. The world is against him and he doesn't know why.


----------



## yeahright2

Seth Grimes said:


> I do wonder about this myself, do we really think this is true, that WWE mismanages all this talent, or are some of them just overhyped by the fans which is why they never go anywhere? I feel that it's the latter, most of the time, cause from any of these "mismanaged underused" wrestlers who got released in the last few years, which of them has gone on to become a star? You could argue that Cody has managed it somewhat. But other than him? Rusev who people wanted pushed into the main event in WWE, has he turned into a star in AEW? FTR? Shawn Spears?


A little bit of both. Some talent is misused because Vince has another pet project at the time, and could go farther than WWE allows them to. But if we´re being honest, Vince and the WWE talent scouts aren´t as stupid as people think.. They have a feel about who´s gonna be a top star and who isn´t.
A recent example is Cesaro. He´s a great in-ring talent, but that´s it. Nothing else about him screams top star, yet some people say he should be the one to beat Reigns. (well, I´d be okay with that, not a fan of Reigns at all)


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Hephaesteus

If there was even an unreasonable price to pay punk, Khan wouldve done so already. Those two are def way out of his range.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Seth Grimes

yeahright2 said:


> A little bit of both. Some talent is misused because Vince has another pet project at the time, and could go farther than WWE allows them to. But if we´re being honest, Vince and the WWE talent scouts aren´t as stupid as people think.. They have a feel about who´s gonna be a top star and who isn´t.
> A recent example is Cesaro. He´s a great in-ring talent, but that´s it. Nothing else about him screams top star, yet some people say he should be the one to beat Reigns. (well, I´d be okay with that, not a fan of Reigns at all)


If he was the one to beat Reigns I'd cry. I just don't see Cesaro as a good wrestler at all, I find him to be pretty boring and very one dimensional in the ring. His promos have gotten better but he's still not great on the mic. I would like to see him be a heel and get a mouthpiece manager who can talk for him, then I could maybe see him do well


----------



## yeahright2

Seth Grimes said:


> If he was the one to beat Reigns I'd cry. I just don't see Cesaro as a good wrestler at all, I find him to be pretty boring and very one dimensional in the ring. His promos have gotten better but he's still not great on the mic. I would like to see him be a heel and get a mouthpiece manager who can talk for him, then I could maybe see him do well


He´ll never be a good promo, but he´s an excellent tag team wrestler. That´s where he really shines if he has one who´s a little more. WWE should have made him partner up with someone, and stuck with it, and by now he would have been the 13 time world champion instead of the goofs throwing pancakes and blowing a stupid trombone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*Wow, that would've been the most interesting women's angle they've ever done. I'm kinda sad Cornette rejected the consultant job, but I understand that he doesn't want his name on any of the fuckery they engage in weekly.*


----------



## Londonlaw

I know this isn’t directly related to Jim Cornette, but if you can, listen to Renee Paquette’s Oral Session’s interview with Mark Henry.

When he explained what he’s in AEW to do, especially when teaching/dealing with the wrestlers, their social media interactions, drawing from wrestling history, backstage culture, repetition in matches, all I could think was ‘get someone to put this in Jim’s line of vision/earshot’


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> I know this isn’t directly related to Jim Cornette, but if you can, listen to Renee Paquette’s Oral Session’s interview with Mark Henry.
> 
> When he explained what he’s in AEW to do, especially when teaching/dealing with the wrestlers, their social media interactions, drawing from wrestling history, backstage culture, repetition in matches, all I could think was ‘get someone to put this in Jim’s line of vision/earshot’


*Now it is 😂. Thanks for the heads up!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403098629611659272*


----------



## Shock Street

The thing is, Henry's like the 8th veteran they've added to help backstage and nothing ever changes. It doesn't matter how many coaches you hire if none of the younger talent are willing to listen.


----------



## yeahright2

Shock Street said:


> The thing is, Henry's like the 8th veteran they've added to help backstage and nothing ever changes. It doesn't matter how many coaches you hire if none of the younger talent are willing to listen.


Not only do they not listen. Even jobbers like Brandon Cutler has the audacity to publicly mock the veterans when they give advice.


----------



## Shock Street

yeahright2 said:


> Not only do they not listen. Even jobbers like Brandon Cutler has the audacity to publicly mock the veterans when they give advice.


Did he tweet something dumb?

EDIT: NVM found it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Shock Street said:


> Did he tweet something dumb?
> 
> EDIT: NVM found it


*There was a very fun Cornette rant on that. Over 30 minutes of greatness.




*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *There was a very fun Cornette rant on that. Over 30 minutes of greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Since this, Omega has shown why the jobbers think it´s okay to treat veterans like that.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Londonlaw

The Legit DMD said:


> *Now it is 😂. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403098629611659272*


Well done for starting the thread on the main page covering this…

It’s like banging your head against a brick wall.


----------



## kingfunkel

I wonder if they'll actually listen to Mark Henry. They've pretty much ignored all the advice given to them, probably why it looks like an indie show. Hope Henry shoots and inducts Cutler into the hall of pain for talking trash about a legend like JR. 

I am curious if Cornette watches the full show and applies Bill Watts fines, to see how much they accumulate. See who is the biggest BW offender. Hope they follow through with it. My guess would be 1200 which would be 24 fines.


----------



## yeahright2

kingfunkel said:


> I wonder if they'll actually listen to Mark Henry. They've pretty much ignored all the advice given to them, probably why it looks like an indie show. Hope Henry shoots and inducts Cutler into the hall of pain for talking trash about a legend like JR.
> 
> I am curious if Cornette watches the full show and applies Bill Watts fines, to see how much they accumulate. See who is the biggest BW offender. Hope they follow through with it. My guess would be 1200 which would be 24 fines.


Well, he did say he´d fine the entire roster


----------



## Hitman1987

qntntgood said:


> Cornette almost violated the NDA again





qntntgood said:


>


There’s so much knowledge in these 2 videos, it’s depressing to think what AEW could’ve been with Jim on board.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> There’s so much knowledge in these 2 videos, it’s depressing to think what AEW could’ve been with Jim on board.


*There's always the thought in the back of your head about them completely ignoring him like they do other knowledgeable veterans. He didn't want his name attached to any of that nonsense. He went through it in ROH and once was enough. People still blame him to this day for its collapse.*


----------



## CovidFan

The Legit DMD said:


> H*e went through it in ROH and once was enough. People still blame him to this day for its collapse.*


Had no idea he was booking in ROH at the exact time I quit watching. What a coincidence that ROH was amazing until after FB 2011. Funny that he bashes some of the stuff AEW does now considering I'm reading he supported people like Davey Richards (who, in 2012 was far worse than The Bucks or Omega are now).


----------



## Hitman1987

The Legit DMD said:


> *There's always the thought in the back of your head about them completely ignoring him like they do other knowledgeable veterans. He didn't want his name attached to any of that nonsense. He went through it in ROH and once was enough. People still blame him to this day for its collapse.*


His knowledge on getting people ready for TV (I.e. OVW system), booking, selling, psychology, formatting a show, pacing feuds etc would’ve been invaluable to a start up company like AEW.

Unfortunately TK (an inexperienced booker), insulted him by telling him (an experienced booker) that nobody would book his TV but him.

Never mind, hopefully another billionaire with more sense will take another punt on wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds please tell me Cornette does a full analysis of Walter vs Ospreay.*


----------



## El Hammerstone

qntntgood said:


>


Now tbf, and believe me when I say I despise the gymnastics as much as anyone, but Ospreay vs. Ricochet is an older match and Ospreay has bulked up and incorporated more technical elements into his style since then.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Two Sheds please tell me Cornette does a full analysis of Walter vs Ospreay.*


Not yet.


----------



## VIP86

Ospreay vs. Ricochet is the reason the word Cringe was invented
just bad choreography Garbage
look at all these hits that only connects with the air
and you have to be legally blind to not see how both of them just waiting for the other to do the next move
calling this PRO Wrestling is like calling WAP a piece of art 🤮🤮


----------



## Klitschko

Shock Street said:


> The thing is, Henry's like the 8th veteran they've added to help backstage and nothing ever changes. It doesn't matter how many coaches you hire if none of the younger talent are willing to listen.


You know what it feels like to me at this point? I work in management so this is how I see it. It's like that one employee that isn't doing good, but then when you go to meet with him, he talks it off like he knows what he did wrong, and what he will do to improve, and just says everything that you want to hear. And you're like god damn man I believe in you, I'm sold. One more month. But that change never comes and it's all just talk.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cornette mentioned something about Omega being featured in a video called "Sissy Slap Boy Party". I had never heard of this before in my life. So i youtube'd it to verify and what in the actual fuck, i wish i never saw it. 😵👎🤮🥴


----------



## Chan Hung

VIP86 said:


> it would be really funny if the next time The Young Bucks have a match
> the screen says *Cucamonga Kids*
> 
> if they're smart they should capitalize on All the funny nicknames Cornette comes up with
> 
> Marko Stunted Growth
> Dwarf Dong Sucker
> Kenny Olivier
> Harpo Marx
> Twinkle toes McFingerbang
> Jazz Hands
> Pockets
> Balding Buck
> Road Warrior Skullet
> Road Warrior Buck
> Buck Hogan
> Jelly Nutella
> Dino Douche
> Pizzeria Uno
> The Dork Order
> Michael naka naka the fuck off
> RIIIIHHHHOOOO
> Chris Jericovid
> Covid God
> Officer Barbrady
> Fuck Taylor
> Excrement


HAHAHA Good nicknames.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette's Twitter was more fun than Dynamite 😂*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403318474806595591

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403317240536109057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402771038547681287


----------



## VIP86

Chan Hung said:


> Cornette mentioned something about Omega being featured in a video called "Sissy Slap Boy Party". I had never heard of this before in my life. So i youtube'd it to verify and what in the actual fuck, i wish i never saw it. 😵👎🤮🥴


when "Artists" think they're geniuses
but in reality they're a bunch of weirdo losers


----------



## VIP86

@Chan Hung
i saw your Kenny Omega video
and i raise you this one from PWG (Excalibur's promotion)


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> when "Artists" think they're geniuses
> but in reality they're a bunch of weirdo losers


Looks like one of Omegas wrestling matches in B/W


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Corny Drive Thru is open for business!




*


----------



## VIP86

the Experience is out
4 hours
Jim Cornette Experience - Episode 385: Stuck In A Loop on Stitcher


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

VIP86 said:


> the Experience is out
> 4 hours
> Jim Cornette Experience - Episode 385: Stuck In A Loop on Stitcher


*Usually I wait for the YouTube clips with the funny thumbnails, but I had to tune in early for the Jack Evans burial at the 55 minute mark. You know it's bad when Cornette compliments the Young Bucks to shit on you 🤣*


----------



## Hitman1987

The Legit DMD said:


> *Usually I wait for the YouTube clips with the funny thumbnails, but I had to tune in early for the Jack Evans burial at the 55 minute mark. You know it's bad when Cornette compliments the Young Bucks to shit on you 🤣*


His description on Arn Anderson’s son was amazing, I can’t remember the exact words but it was something along the lines of:

“He looks like a guy who lost his fanny pack outside TGI Friday’s in a Sunday afternoon” 😂😂😂


----------



## One Shed

I just started the Experience and I have been hating the standalone ads that have become more and more common, but it was nice to learn Wendy's is now a sponsor. Seems very appropriate for Jimmy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> His description on Arn Anderson’s son was amazing, I can’t remember the exact words but it was something along the lines of:
> 
> “He looks like a guy who lost his fanny pack outside TGI Friday’s in a Sunday afternoon” 😂😂😂


*He destroyed Evil Uno too. Cornette doesn't like Miro personally, but was still incredibly annoyed at that match going as long as it did through a commercial break.*


----------



## kingfunkel

Regarding teaching Kane to sit up

[YouTube]


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## Klitschko

kingfunkel said:


> Regarding teaching Kane to sit up
> 
> [YouTube]


Kane was such a physical speciment back then.


----------



## DaSlacker

Klitschko said:


> Kane was such a physical speciment back then.


I remember reading in August 1997 that the bum who played Isaac Yankem and Diesel 2 had been given the part of Kane and was being fitted with a Freddy Krueger type burn makeup. Thought "this is going to bomb quickly with the increasingly tough audience". Jacobs and the booking absolutely nailed it though. He hit the gym, practiced and really got those horror vibes.


----------



## One Shed

DaSlacker said:


> I remember reading in August 1997 that the bum who played Isaac Yankem and Diesel 2 had been given the part of Kane and was being fitted with a Freddy Krueger type burn makeup. Thought "this is going to bomb quickly with the increasingly tough audience". Jacobs and the booking absolutely nailed it though. He hit the gym, practiced and really got those horror vibes.


His ability to use the head and body movements to make up for not speaking and not being able to have facial expressions was awesome.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


>


Love the Virgil reference.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette was so happy Joe didn't sign with AEW.




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Klitschko *This one's for you!




*


----------



## Chan Hung

5 Things Jim Cornette Gets Right About Modern Wrestling (And 5 He's Wrong About)


Jim Cornette is never shy about his opinions, and his views on the wrestling business today are constantly debated among fans.




www.thesportster.com




Small note- the author's credentials w/in the wrestling world is basically a wrestling fan like you and i,but nonetheless here is his perspective.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Klitschko

The Legit DMD said:


> @Klitschko *This one's for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking Meltzer man. Such a piece of shit AEW dingleberry licking troll. Anyone that thinks Meltzer isn't on their payroll is a fanboy and is just playing dumb.


----------



## VIP86

Klitschko said:


> Fucking Meltzer man. Such a piece of shit AEW dingleberry licking troll. Anyone that thinks Meltzer isn't on their payroll is a fanboy and is just playing dumb.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404588577812402181


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> Fucking Meltzer man. Such a piece of shit AEW dingleberry licking troll. Anyone that thinks Meltzer isn't on their payroll is a fanboy and is just playing dumb.


*Roman Reigns is the best thing in wrestling right now, Kenny's belt collector storyline is one of the worst things in wrestling, and Meltzer has the nerve to say they're essentially playing the same character. He's so pathetic.*


----------



## Shock Street

The Legit DMD said:


> *Roman Reigns is the best thing in wrestling right now, Kenny's belt collector storyline is one of the worst things in wrestling, and Meltzer has the nerve to say they're essentially playing the same character. He's so pathetic.*


I mean even if Kenny's story was booked to perfection here, Kenny has completely different intents, motivations, looks, and a totally different personality. Even Don Callis and Paul Heyman are totally different characters. I genuinely don't see the comparison.


----------



## Klitschko

VIP86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404588577812402181


I thought DammitChrist wrote that for a second there lol. 



The Legit DMD said:


> *Roman Reigns is the best thing in wrestling right now, Kenny's belt collector storyline is one of the worst things in wrestling, and Meltzer has the nerve to say they're essentially playing the same character. He's so pathetic.*


Yep, exactly. I had high hopes for Kenny, but how can you fail this bad when you're booking yourself, and your whole storyline. The fact that his fans pretend that his reign still has not hit second gear and there is more to it left after 6 months is also hilarious. His fans better hope he never goes to WWE, because Buddy Murphy is his limit.


----------



## Klitschko

Shock Street said:


> I mean even if Kenny's story was booked to perfection here, Kenny has completely different intents, motivations, looks, and a totally different personality. Even Don Callis and Paul Heyman are totally different characters. I genuinely don't see the comparison.


The way Meltzer sees it is easy. So many people are praising Roman, so he has to put Kenny on the same level as the best thing in pro wrestling today to make it seem like Kenny is also on top of the wrestling world.


----------



## Shock Street

Klitschko said:


> The way Meltzer sees it is easy. So many people are praising Roman, so he has to put Kenny on the same level as the best thing in pro wrestling today to make it seem like Kenny is also on top of the wrestling world.


I mean, even if they were of the exact same quality they'd still be so different. I just don't get it. It's like saying Darth Vader and M.Bison are the same character.


----------



## RapShepard

Shock Street said:


> I mean, even if they were of the exact same quality they'd still be so different. I just don't get it. It's like saying Darth Vader and M.Bison are the same character.


It works when you boil it down to the most basic thing of them being arrogant heels with huge egos. But the way they pull it off is as different as how Darby and Joey Janela exhibit they're daredevils


----------



## Hitman1987

Reigns is booked as an alpha male heel, Kenny is booked as a chicken shit heel.

They’re portraying completely differently heel personas.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> Reigns is booked as an alpha male heel, Kenny is booked as a chicken shit heel.
> 
> They’re portraying completely differently heel personas.





Klitschko said:


> The way Meltzer sees it is easy. So many people are praising Roman, so he has to put Kenny on the same level as the best thing in pro wrestling today to make it seem like Kenny is also on top of the wrestling world.


*Exactly, y'all nailed it. Roman is damn near universally praised by critics, so Meltzer is trying to leech off of his hype and sprinkle it on Kenny in spite of them playing obviously completely different characters. Reigns is hella aggressive and closer to a monster heel, and Kenny's character is a cowardly goofball. Reigns is trying to manipulate everyone and run the whole company unopposed, whereas Kenny is just trying to win belts by any means necessary.*


----------



## Klitschko

Roman beat the shit out of Daniel and Edge. Stacked them up on top of each other and won. Omega got a quick roll up on Orange Cassidy lol. Roman beat DB and Cesaro clean, while Kenny's biggest clean victory as a champion is Rich Swann. Kenny is closer to the Miz chickenshit heel level of booking where they constantly get their ass kicked and cheat. Hell, Roman has been beating the shit out of Mysterio and his kid on his own when they gang up on him with weapons. Omega meanwhile has been getting knocked out by OC on Dynamite when he tries to attack him from behind.


----------



## Shock Street

The Legit DMD said:


> *Exactly, y'all nailed it. Roman is damn near universally praised by critics, so Meltzer is trying to leech off of his hype and sprinkle it on Kenny in spite of them playing obviously completely different characters. Reigns is hella aggressive and closer to a monster heel, and Kenny's character is a cowardly goofball. Reigns is trying to manipulate everyone and run the whole company unopposed, whereas Kenny is just trying to win belts by any means necessary.*


And that's without even considering the whole family lineage aspect Romans character has been focusing on, whereas Kenny just wants as much gold as possible without caring about the history or value of any particular belt. One is extremely prideful whereas the other is a bit of... well, a goblin.


----------



## Hitman1987

The Legit DMD said:


> *Exactly, y'all nailed it. Roman is damn near universally praised by critics, so Meltzer is trying to leech off of his hype and sprinkle it on Kenny in spite of them playing obviously completely different characters. Reigns is hella aggressive and closer to a monster heel, and Kenny's character is a cowardly goofball. Reigns is trying to manipulate everyone and run the whole company unopposed, whereas Kenny is just trying to win belts by any means necessary.*


Kenny’s booking, which may be his own fault, makes him feel like a mid-card champion when compared to Miro.

I honestly can’t decide what’s been booked the worst, Kenny’s collector storyline or the Pinnacle/4HM rehash

They’ve blown 2 huge storylines


----------



## Klitschko

My top booking busts in AEW so far have been 

1. Kenny's booking as the collector
2. The forbidden door
3. Pinnacle vs Circle
4. Adam Page
5. Sting
6. Whatever Cody touches
7. Christian Cage


----------



## Hitman1987

Klitschko said:


> My top booking busts in AEW so far have been
> 
> 1. Kenny's booking as the collector
> 2. The forbidden door
> 3. Pinnacle vs Circle
> 4. Adam Page
> 5. Sting
> 6. Whatever Cody touches
> 7. Christian Cage


Great list, I’d have to add Miro’s debut and FTR vs Bucks to that list too


----------



## Shock Street

Klitschko said:


> My top booking busts in AEW so far have been
> 
> 1. Kenny's booking as the collector
> 2. The forbidden door
> 3. Pinnacle vs Circle
> 4. Adam Page
> 5. Sting
> 6. Whatever Cody touches
> 7. Christian Cage


I know you technically covered it with 6 but Nightmare Collective deserves its own spot


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Shock Street said:


> I know you technically covered it with 6 but Nightmare Collective deserves its own spot


*I legitimately forgot that happened. That's the only thing worse than Dark Order. The difference is they had the sense to cut it off at the knees immediately after the backlash.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> @Klitschko *This one's for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just listened to this. I know I´ve said it before, but it´s now more accurate than ever. Uncle Dave has completely lost it, and he´s desperate because he has sided so obviously with AEW, and now he´s trying to talk them up to being bigger and better and more important than they are. Just because he repeats something often, it dosn´t make it true.


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean, the expression Dave was going for was that he believes Roman and Kenny are on the same path, meaning heels who could eventually become top babyfaces.

To say "they are basically the same character" is completely off. I'm not even talking about which one I think is better. Just watching them week to week, both men walk, talk, dress, act, and work different compared to the other.


----------



## VIP86

The Legit DMD said:


> *I legitimately forgot that happened. That's the only thing worse than Dark Order. The difference is they had the sense to cut it off at the knees immediately after the backlash.*


the Nightmare Collective was way better than the Dark Order, for three reasons
1- it was short lived
2-we got to see Brandi in sexy dresses every time
3-no dorky midgets were involved

honestly, i kinda feel bad for Brandi
her idea got cut short
but Tony Khan's retarded idea is still going


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, the expression Dave was going for was that he believes Roman and Kenny are on the same path, meaning heels who could eventually become top babyfaces.
> 
> To say "they are basically the same character" is completely off. I'm not even talking about which one I think is better. Just watching them week to week, both men walk, talk, dress, act, and work different compared to the other.


*That's such a generic cop out that can apply to literally everyone with a significant push.*


----------



## yeahright2

TD Stinger said:


> I mean, the expression Dave was going for was that he believes Roman and Kenny are on the same path, meaning heels who could eventually become top babyfaces.
> 
> To say "they are basically the same character" is completely off. I'm not even talking about which one I think is better. Just watching them week to week, both men walk, talk, dress, act, and work different compared to the other.


Same thing can be said about every top heel in every promotion. Sooner or later they will be turned to babyfaces. WWE did it with Drew.. I´ll argue he is the top babyface in that company now. (but that´ll change once they switch Roman) -Won´t make a difference for me though, heel or face, I don´t like Roman.

The difference between AEW and WWE in this is the 4 EVP´s. Cody sees himself as the top babyface. And if the EVP´s has equal say in booking, that could be an issue.
Meanwhile, in WWE there´s no argument; whomever Vince wants, Vince gets, dammit!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Continuing on the subject of Reigns and Omega, someone necro'd my thread from 6 years ago:








Steve Austin: "I See Dollar Signs in Reigns as a...


http://www.podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show On last week's episode of the Steve Austin Show, Austin took calls from the fans to they could weigh in on what they thought about Fast Lane. At the 17 minute mark, Austin shares his thoughts on the Reigns/Bryan match and says that even though Bryan...




www.wrestlingforum.com






It should have happened way back then, but it still feels good to be right.*


----------



## JerryMark

omega in no way feels like a tough guy. it feels like he has no legitimacy.

sexy boy era HBK felt tougher.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*One thing Cornette and Russo can agree on is that Tony Khan is a goof 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405899705272311809*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Someone tagged Stephen P New 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405968351730470914*


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Legit DMD said:


> *One thing Cornette and Russo can agree on is that Tony Khan is a goof 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405899705272311809*


Is russo parodying himself on twitter? Whats with all the bros?


----------



## yeahright2

Hephaesteus said:


> Is russo parodying himself on twitter? Whats with all the bros?


That´s the way he talks and writes. It´s not a parody. He really is that lame.


----------



## Hephaesteus

yeahright2 said:


> That´s the way he talks and writes. It´s not a parody. He really is that lame.


I get that he talks like that but why the hell would he write that way? He has to know that looks stupid.


----------



## yeahright2

Hephaesteus said:


> I get that he talks like that but why the hell would he write that way? He has to know that looks stupid.


I don´t think he does. Maybe he think he should write it as he says it... I´ve seen teenagers do the same


----------



## .christopher.

The Legit DMD said:


> *One thing Cornette and Russo can agree on is that Tony Khan is a goof 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405899705272311809*


That's how you know Tony is trash. When Cornette and Russo - two people on the opposite ends of the spectrum regarding everything - agree you're a goof, that's bad.


The Legit DMD said:


> *Someone tagged Stephen P New 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405968351730470914*


I wonder if Jelly knew she was a big Cornette fan. I'd assume so after the whole controversy with her a while back.


----------



## Klitschko

yeahright2 said:


> That´s the way he talks and writes. It´s not a parody. He really is that lame.


Still not as bad as Meltzer with his constant Mmmm uhhh yea mmmm uhhh so ummm uhhh yea mmmmmmmm. Wish I could reach through the screen and just grab him and scream "spit it the fuck out already".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm almost at the point where I will only watch my faves on YouTube, because these Friday shows have been the worst I've ever seen. AEW always does stupid shit, but they usually keep the show watchable enough to offset it. They're not even trying anymore. The quality better pick up when they perform in front of fans.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm almost at the point where I will only watch my faves on YouTube, because these Friday shows have been the worst I've ever seen. AEW always does stupid shit, but they usually keep the show watchable enough to offset it. They're not even trying anymore. The quality better pick up when they perform in front of fans.*


Well, I´m more of a "if it happened on Youtube, it didn´t happen" kind of person. So I pay no attention to Dark, BTE, VLogs or whatever, and if I´m just gonna watch clips from Dynamite, I´ll just quit it entirely instead. We´re not there yet though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*On this day two years ago:*





*Cornette is still right two years later 😂

*


----------



## One Shed

Sadly, The Experience is still not out tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Sadly, The Experience is still not out tonight.


*That's okay, I'm sure we'll have something to listen to before the WWE pay-per-view. The drive thru is up on YouTube!




*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's okay, I'm sure we'll have something to listen to before the WWE pay-per-view.*


Oh no, is there one tomorrow? Anything worth watching?


----------



## CM Buck

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, is there one tomorrow? Anything worth watching?


Depends if you like bayley and Bianca. Drew vs bobby, Kevin vs sami and Seth vs cesaro


----------



## One Shed

Firefromthegods said:


> Depends if you like bayley and Bianca. Drew vs bobby, Kevin vs sami and Seth vs cesaro


I am thinking I have seen all those things before, no? Kevin vs Sami seems like it has happened at least 8374 times by now. I keep saying it, but we wanted to see Austin vs Rock 374 times because the story was good. Sadly, WWE has forgotten that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, is there one tomorrow? Anything worth watching?


*
Yeah, Hell in a Cell. Reigns vs Mysterio happened on Smackdown so Bayley and Bianca could get the cell on pay-per-view. That was very nice of Roman. The other upper card matches are Charlotte vs Rhea and Bobby vs McIntyre in a cell.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, Hell in a Cell. Reigns vs Mysterio happened on Smackdown so Bayley and Bianca could get the cell on pay-per-view. That was very nice of Roman. The other upper card matches are Charlotte vs Rhea and Bobby vs McIntyre in a cell.*


Wait, they had a HitC match on TV two days before a PPV with that name?


----------



## CM Buck

Two Sheds said:


> I am thinking I have seen all those things before, no? Kevin vs Sami seems like it has happened at least 8374 times by now. I keep saying it, but we wanted to see Austin vs Rock 374 times because the story was good. Sadly, WWE has forgotten that.


Yeah its officially long in the tooth for me too. And yes they did. It wasn't half bad actually


----------



## .christopher.

The Legit DMD said:


> *On this day two years ago:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cornette is still right two years later 😂
> 
> *


Back when Brian reading a question from Charlie in Starkville wasn't met with a sigh/laugh/grunt from Corny


----------



## .christopher.




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Wait, they had a HitC match on TV two days before a PPV with that name?


*Yes. Since only two matches get the cell on PPV, Roman gave up his main event spot to the women.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yes. Since only two matches get the cell on PPV, Roman gave up his main event spot to the women.*


What a heel? Was this two match thing a rule ever before? Are only two matches at Summerslam allowed to involve slams in the summer?


----------



## Klitschko

Two Sheds said:


> What a heel? Was this two match thing a rule ever before? Are only two matches at Summerslam allowed to involve slams in the summer?


No, I don't know where DMD heard that from. We have gotten 3 hell in a cell matches multiple years. Usually 2 male and one female from what I remember. Roman and Rey probably just didn't want to work on fathers day so they did their match on Smackdown.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> What a heel? Was this two match thing a rule ever before? Are only two matches at Summerslam allowed to involve slams in the summer?


*Real life Joe Anoa'i gave the match to the women. In kayfabe, Mysterio called him out to have the match early because he was offended by his son getting Jackknife Powerbombed over the top rope.*



Klitschko said:


> No, I don't know where DMD heard that from. We have gotten 3 hell in a cell matches multiple years. Usually 2 male and one female from what I remember. Roman and Rey probably just didn't want to work on fathers day so they did their match on Smackdown.


*As of Thursday, there were only two cell matches announced. On SmackDown, Bianca called out Bayley for a HIAC match. They're taking Roman and Mysterio's spot, which means gimmick match with significantly more time.

Cornette related: I just got finished with a JR podcast segment calling out lazy booking for doing rematches after PPVs. I hope Cornette lays into them for the Darby/Ethan Page shit. This is so pointless. They've proven nothing by beating him in a handicap match after getting their asses whooped by 62-year-old man. This did nothing for anyone involved.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*We've got content!* *Cornette spends the first minute supporting AEWBotches.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

they legit just had 3 hiac last year. 2s not a rule at all


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> they legit just had 3 hiac last year. 2s not a rule at all


*I said they were only having two on the show this year.*


----------



## yeahright2

There´s no 2 hiac match rule. It´s more of a guideline. Even 2 are one too many in my opinion.


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> There´s no 2 hiac match rule. It´s more of a guideline. Even 2 are one too many in my opinion.


An event called Hell in a Cell is too much.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> An event called Hell in a Cell is too much.


The whole concept of a gimmick PPV is too much, no matter if it´s HIAC, MITB, TLC or whatever. A gimmick match should happen because a feud calls for it, not just because it´s the next upcoming PPV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette is uploading lots of WWE content right now, including the Chyna documentary review, so we should be getting some AEW stuff later.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette is uploading lots of WWE content right now, including the Chyna documentary review, so we should be getting some AEW stuff later.*


Experience is over four hours


----------



## USAUSA1

Where and who are these talented/legitimate wrestlers Jim is talking about? Aldis? Lethal?


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*You share these in real time and I love it 😂.

See @Two Sheds I told you Cornette would bless us with enough content to hold us until the WWE pay-per-view 😌.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> Experience is over four hours


Those 'coked' eyes of Tony Khan are hilarious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chan Hung said:


> Those 'coked' eyes of Tony Khan are hilarious.


*Look how innocent cartoon Khan was before he discovered drugs 😭




*


----------



## La Parka

I love Jim, but dude takes it way too easy on wrestlers kids.

If anyone else came on AEW with a dumper like that, Jim would verbally destroy them.


----------



## One Shed

My favorite thing on The Experience this week so far was the guy who bought a cameo but did not give him any instructions or details on what to say so he made the cameo just him cutting a promo on the guy for two minutes on not giving him anything to work with.


----------



## yeahright2

La Parka said:


> I love Jim, but dude takes it way too easy on wrestlers kids.
> 
> If anyone else came on AEW with a dumper like that, Jim would verbally destroy them.


We´ve talked about that before... Can´t remember if you were involved though?
But yes, If Jim has positive thoughts and memories about the parents/grand parents, he has a tendency to overlook their flaws


----------



## El Hammerstone

La Parka said:


> I love Jim, but dude takes it way too easy on wrestlers kids.
> 
> If anyone else came on AEW with a dumper like that, Jim would verbally destroy them.


I agree, and it's one of my biggest gripes with Cornette as well; when Brian gave the answer "let me guess, the Cody match" to what Jim's favorite segment of the show was, it honestly echoed my thoughts as well. I will agree with Jim that Brock at least seemed to have a good sense mentally of what he was doing out there, but the execution of everything was off, and he's clearly not ready for television yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yeah, everything that Cornettr said about Brock critique wise was correct, but he went far too easy on him compared to what he would say to an "outlaw mud show" type wrestler. I'm pretty sure he told Cassidy to off himself after his match with Pac.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Not Lying

Did Jim mention on The Experience if he's gona review HIAC? 
I'm hoping he reviews Alexa Bliss's match and Nia spot 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Did Jim mention on The Experience if he's gona review HIAC?
> I'm hoping he reviews Alexa Bliss's match and Nia spot 😂


*I think he'll fast forward through Alexa's match because of super powers.*


----------



## One Shed

The Definition of Technician said:


> Did Jim mention on The Experience if he's gona review HIAC?
> I'm hoping he reviews Alexa Bliss's match and Nia spot 😂


He mentioned wanting to see Rhea vs Charlotte. He definitely said he will not be watching anything involving Alexa.


----------



## .christopher.

I wouldn't be surprised if Brian convinced Jim to watch "for the cult" because it will makes for a funny segment due to Alexa's gimmick and Nia being the botch queen she apparently is.


----------



## .christopher.

I'm listening to last weeks drive-thru and this list of 5 things Cornette's right about and 5 he's wrong about is bizarre.

This Goodwillie fellow clearly has no clue and was trying to get some attention by using Corny's name.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> He mentioned wanting to see Rhea vs Charlotte. He definitely said he will not be watching anything involving Alexa.


This just show that the false narrative about Jim hating womens wrestling is wrong. He said he´d watch Rhea/Charlotte 3 times... Of course, WWE will drag it out, so most likely we´ll get that match 3 times or more


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> He mentioned wanting to see Rhea vs Charlotte. He definitely said he will not be watching anything involving Alexa.


*He'll be making a big mistake if he skips Bayley vs Bianca because that match blew everything else out of the water. The creativity was next level and they fucked up by letting them go first.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This time two years ago @Chan Hung 😂




*


----------



## Hephaesteus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406967685267734530
Id be shocked if he watches past that match esp after the puppet stuff.


----------



## .christopher.

Ha, I said Brian would make him watch it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> Ha, I said Brian would make him watch it.


*I can't believe Brian used his mandatory match pass on this 😭*


----------



## yeahright2

Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406967685267734530
> Id be shocked if he watches past that match esp after the puppet stuff.


The rant will be longer than the match


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit DMD said:


> *This time two years ago @Chan Hung 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha. Good One.


----------



## Chan Hung

yeahright2 said:


> The rant will be longer than the match


The hypnosis stuff was fucking cringe lmao I cant wait for him to bury it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Reminder that Brian didn't force Cornette to watch Serena vs RIHOOO, a match he would've actually enjoyed, but this 🤦*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *I can't believe Brian used his mandatory match pass on this 😭*


I knew it was coming the moment i saw Alexa control Nia and make her scream 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> I knew it was coming the moment i saw Alexa control Nia and make her scream 😂


*Well, I will be looking forward to that thumbnail, especially if it has Alexa controlling Cornette.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette related: I just got finished with a JR podcast segment calling out lazy booking for doing rematches after PPVs. I hope Cornette lays into them for the Darby/Ethan Page shit. This is so pointless. They've proven nothing by beating him in a handicap match after getting their asses whooped by 62-year-old man. This did nothing for anyone involved.*


*"We had a Handicap match for no reason." I win!




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Chan Hung Wait til Cornette gets a hold of this footage:*


----------



## Klitschko

The Legit DMD said:


> *He'll be making a big mistake if he skips Bayley vs Bianca because that match blew everything else out of the water. The creativity was next level and they fucked up by letting them go first.*


It wasn't that good at all in my opinion. Nothing creative at all in that match. It was about as creative as Roman/Rey and Lashley/Mcintyre.......they weren't. At least Roman/Rey was short and on free TV. That's something I guess.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> It wasn't that good at all in my opinion. Nothing creative at all in that match. It was about as creative as Roman/Rey and Lashley/Mcintyre.......they weren't. At least Roman/Rey was short and on free TV. That's something I guess.


*Then you weren't paying attention. Bayley used Bianca's hair to tie her to a chair before Bianca used her hair to cuff herself to Bayley and drag her around the cell beating her ass. The kendo stick spot that didn't work last year against Sasha was also referenced, which is long-term storytelling. The finish was also the best thing on the show with Bianca doing the KOD on top of the ladder, compared to the main event ending in a fucking schoolboy pin after MVP interference.*


----------



## .christopher.

The Legit DMD said:


> *I can't believe Brian used his mandatory match pass on this 😭*





The Legit DMD said:


> *Reminder that Brian didn't force Cornette to watch Serena vs RIHOOO, a match he would've actually enjoyed, but this 🤦*


Let's be honest: Brian has pretty much given up on taking wrestling too seriously and embraces the mess its become to some extent. He just wants a Corny rant instead of some analysis of a standard match.


----------



## .christopher.

I'm in the middle of the latest Experience and just finished their review of the Chyna documentary. I got so annoyed listening because of how many people tried - and succeeded - to take advantage of this poor woman. Especially those arseholes who disturbed her peaceful life in Japan to make a shitty documentary about her.

I've always liked Chyna and knew Jim had his problems with her so I was delighted to see him somewhat defend her in this. That and getting a new Russo rant from Jim were the only good things about that. RIP Chyna.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> I'm in the middle of the latest Experience and just finished their review of the Chyna documentary. I got so annoyed listening because of how many people tried - and succeeded - to take advantage of this poor woman. Especially those arseholes who disturbed her peaceful life in Japan to make a shitty documentary about her.
> 
> I've always liked Chyna and knew Jim had his problems with her so I was delighted to see him somewhat defend her in this. That and getting a new Russo rant from Jim were the only good things about that. RIP Chyna.


*To be fair, it was bothering her years before she died that she never got recognition from WWE nor put in the Hall of Fame because of her porn. She wanted that closure too. However, it was sad to watch everything unfold the way it did. I'm a firm believer in karma, and it's no surprise that wrestlers started having their nudes and sex tapes leaked shortly after Chyna died.*


----------



## Klitschko

The Legit DMD said:


> *Then you weren't paying attention. Bayley used Bianca's hair to tie her to a chair before Bianca used her hair to cuff herself to Bayley and drag her around the cell beating her ass. The kendo stick spot that didn't work last year against Sasha was also referenced, which is long-term storytelling. The finish was also the best thing on the show with Bianca doing the KOD on top of the ladder, compared to the main event ending in a fucking schoolboy pin after MVP interference.*


I think you nailed it. I must not have been paying much attention to it since I only remembered the hair thing when you mentioned it hahahaha.


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Then you weren't paying attention. Bayley used Bianca's hair to tie her to a chair before Bianca used her hair to cuff herself to Bayley and drag her around the cell beating her ass. The kendo stick spot that didn't work last year against Sasha was also referenced, which is long-term storytelling. The finish was also the best thing on the show with Bianca doing the KOD on top of the ladder, compared to the main event ending in a fucking schoolboy pin after MVP interference.*


Bianca/Bayley wasn´t all that great. It wasn´t bad, but it´ll not go down in history as one of the GOAT female matches.. None of the matches on that card will.
I know you have a little bias here (we all remember your previous username). Sure, there was some creative use of hair, but the hair is a big part of Biancas gimmick, so of course they had to use it somehow. 
And the finish? You don´t know why the Main Event ended the way it did? It was a clear example of trying to protect Drew in defeat, while the Bayley/Bianca ending was done to make Bianca look strong.
I´d have been more than surprised if Drew/Lashley had ended with a regular 1,2,3.


----------



## Klitschko

yeahright2 said:


> Bianca/Bayley wasn´t all that great. It wasn´t bad, but it´ll not go down in history as one of the GOAT female matches.. None of the matches on that card will.
> I know you have a little bias here (we all remember your previous username). Sure, there was some creative use of hair, but the hair is a big part of Biancas gimmick, so of course they had to use it somehow.
> And the finish? You don´t know why the Main Event ended the way it did? It was a clear example of trying to protect Drew in defeat, while the Bayley/Bianca ending was done to make Bianca look strong.
> I´d have been more than surprised if Drew/Lashley had ended with a regular 1,2,3.


I think Drew/Lashley could have ended a bit better. For example, when MVP distracted Lashley at the end there, instead of a rollup it could have been a quick Spear from Lashley. Both would be ways to protect Drew, but at the same time given us a better finish.


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> I think Drew/Lashley could have ended a bit better. For example, when MVP distracted Lashley at the end there, instead of a rollup it could have been a quick Spear from Lashley. Both would be ways to protect Drew, but at the same time given us a better finish.


The ending wasn´t great, that´s true. But losing to Lashleys finisher, even with a distraction, was never an option. It wasn´t the worst ending to a match on this card.. Rhea/Charlotte was worse, and Charlotte getting yet another go at it because of a dq ending is just stupid


----------



## Klitschko

yeahright2 said:


> The ending wasn´t great, that´s true. But losing to Lashleys finisher, even with a distraction, was never an option. It wasn´t the worst ending to a match on this card.. Rhea/Charlotte was worse, and Charlotte getting yet another go at it because of a dq ending is just stupid


Fucking Charlotte man. I wonder if Corrnette will go after her for those "kicks" of hers lol.


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> Fucking Charlotte man. I wonder if Corrnette will go after her for those "kicks" of hers lol.


I doubt it. Her and Rhea are the only 2 women in WWE he´ll watch. Maybe Bayley and Bianca too, if it hadn´t been a HIAC match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Bianca/Bayley wasn´t all that great. It wasn´t bad, but it´ll not go down in history as one of the GOAT female matches.. None of the matches on that card will.
> I know you have a little bias here (we all remember your previous username). Sure, there was some creative use of hair, but the hair is a big part of Biancas gimmick, so of course they had to use it somehow.
> And the finish? You don´t know why the Main Event ended the way it did? It was a clear example of trying to protect Drew in defeat, while the Bayley/Bianca ending was done to make Bianca look strong.
> I´d have been more than surprised if Drew/Lashley had ended with a regular 1,2,3.


*That's a terrible excuse considering Drew lost to Matt Riddle the next night. Hell in a Celll isn't for protected finishes, it's for permanent closure. Bianca vs Bayley is definitely up there with Sasha vs Bayley and Sasha vs Becky. I'll argue it's only second to Sasha vs Becky, so favoritism has nothing to do with it, considering Sasha is my favorite and it's easy to give Sasha vs Bayley more points because of their history.*



Klitschko said:


> Fucking Charlotte man. I wonder if Corrnette will go after her for those "kicks" of hers lol.


*I thought the same until I rewatched it and heard Charlotte say "What are you going to do Rhea, kick me?" She was mocking her stomp, but it was executed so poorly that it looked like a horrible botch.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's a terrible excuse considering Drew lost to Matt Riddle the next night. Hell in a Celll isn't for protected finishes, it's for permanent closure. Bianca vs Bayley is definitely up there with Sasha vs Bayley and Sasha versus Becky. I'll argue it's only second to Sasha vs Becky, so favoritism has nothing to do with it, considering Sasha is my favorite and it's easy to give Sasha vs Bayley more points because of their history.*


They played up how Drew was beaten the day before, showed pictures of his back. It was a protected finish in the cell, like it or not. Maybe that´s not what the cell is meant to be, but it is what it was.
The whole HIAC concept needs an overhaul. When that match type is being used in throwaway matches on Raw or SD, it´s time to reconsider using that match at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> They played up how Drew was beaten the day before, showed pictures of his back. It was a protected finish in the cell, like it or not. Maybe that´s not what the cell is meant to be, but it is what it was.
> The whole HIAC concept needs an overhaul. When that match type is being used in throwaway matches on Raw or SD, it´s time to reconsider using that match at all.


*Well, one thing we can agree on is that WWE is smart enough to move on from feuds after Hell in a Cell. There will be no football field fuckery rematch.*


----------



## Shock Street

The Legit DMD said:


> *Reminder that Brian didn't force Cornette to watch Serena vs RIHOOO, a match he would've actually enjoyed, but this 🤦*


Brian definitely looking out for us and not Cornette with that one, hahahaha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> Let's be honest: Brian has pretty much given up on taking wrestling too seriously and embraces the mess its become to some extent. He just wants a Corny rant instead of some analysis of a standard match.


*I just think Cornette needs to see occasional great wrestling to offset the mountains of shit AEW shovels on us for the sake of his sanity.*


----------



## One Shed

Drive-thru will be out later today. If anyone wants to know Jim's likely mental state:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407690818790506499


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Drive-thru will be out later today. If anyone wants to know Jim's likely mental state:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407690818790506499


*The full experience is also up on YouTube for those who prefer it over his website and podcast sites:




*


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's a terrible excuse considering Drew lost to Matt Riddle the next night. Hell in a Celll isn't for protected finishes, it's for permanent closure. Bianca vs Bayley is definitely up there with Sasha vs Bayley and Sasha vs Becky. I'll argue it's only second to Sasha vs Becky, so favoritism has nothing to do with it, considering Sasha is my favorite and it's easy to give Sasha vs Bayley more points because of their history.*


Suggesting that match was anywhere near either of those previous 2 matches is homerism at its finest. Wasnt as brutal didnt use the cell nearly as well and was slow-paced. Only reason it's better than the Sasha Flair hiac is cuz that match was a botchfest


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't wait till Cornette speaks on the Khan vs Russo debate. He's on record saying Russo would make a more coherent show than Tony Khan.*


----------



## One Shed

Drive Thru is out


----------



## .christopher.

The Legit DMD said:


> *I can't wait till Cornette speaks on the Khan vs Russo debate. He's on record saying Russo would make a more coherent show than Tony Khan.*


He's right as well.

I don't like Russo but let's look at the last wrestling show he wrote for: TNA in the mid to late 2000s, right? Well, that show was entertaining and made some sense at least. I've not seen Tony Khan achieve either yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*For the people waiting for his Alexa Bliss review: @The Definition of Technician *


----------



## Hephaesteus

remarkably tame. Id assume cuz he was eating ice cream while watching. So far also wasnt a fan of lashley drew or rhea charlie.


----------



## Klitschko

By any chance, did Cornette review Roman/Rey HIAC?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> By any chance, did Cornette review Roman/Rey HIAC?


*If he did, it'll probably be up tomorrow. I usually wait for YouTube. Ask @Two Sheds since he listens early on the podcast sites.*


----------



## Klitschko

The Legit DMD said:


> *If he did, it'll probably be up tomorrow. I usually wait for YouTube. Ask @Two Sheds since he listens early on the podcast sites.*


Cornette is usually super awesome and sensible when reviewing anything heel Roman does, and as a certified Roman stan, well you know I love that lol.


----------



## .christopher.

Hephaesteus said:


> remarkably tame. Id assume cuz he was eating ice cream while watching. So far also wasnt a fan of lashley drew or rhea charlie.


He's kinda become numb to modern wrestling as a whole.


Klitschko said:


> By any chance, did Cornette review Roman/Rey HIAC?


On the previous Experience, Brian read the card to Jim but prefaced it by saying Roman/Rey had already happened. He went over why it happened on SmackDown and the result, so I doubt he'll go back and watch.


----------



## Klitschko

Thx guys.


----------



## yeahright2

.christopher. said:


> He's right as well.
> 
> I don't like Russo but let's look at the last wrestling show he wrote for: TNA in the mid to late 2000s, right? Well, that show was entertaining and made some sense at least. I've not seen Tony Khan achieve either yet.


It really didn´t make that much sense. It was the typical Russo car crash TV that might be interesting but there wasn´t all that logic behind it.. Remember the Ninjas abducting Joe? That´s just one example of a storyline that went nowhere, and was never explained. The audience didn´t like him much, to the point where you could actually hear them chanting "Fire Russo!" on more than one PPV in 2007
And don´t forget how he´s partly responsible for getting TNA kicked off Spike TV by "secretly" working for TNA, although the network had specifically stated that they did not want him involved in any form.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*



*


----------



## Bubbly2

It's not AEW related but he did a great review of Hogan/Rock WM 18 a few months ago. Worth watching.

What did he say about Brandi that was supposedly so bad?


----------



## Hephaesteus

Bubbly2 said:


> It's not AEW related but he did a great review of Hogan/Rock WM 18 a few months ago. Worth watching.
> 
> What did he say about Brandi that was supposedly so bad?


I thought if they were going to complain it would be about the fat shaming for some reason people focused on the watermelon aspect of it cuz Brandi's black when that clearly what he wasnt going for.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bubbly2 said:


> What did he say about Brandi that was supposedly so bad?


*"Brandi looks like she's smuggling a watermelon under her dress."

They took it as racism instead of as a reference to her pregnancy weight.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *"Brandi looks like she's smuggling a watermelon under her dress."
> 
> They took it as racism instead of as a reference to her pregnancy weight.*


Of course they did.. People are stupid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I don't think Cornette will be rough on tonight's show, but just point out the redundant segments and rematches between Inner Circle and Pinnacle and Darby and Ethan Page. Oh yeah, and the holy heel Miro.*


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit DMD said:


> *I don't think Cornette will be rough on tonight's show, but just point out the redundant segments and rematches between Inner Circle and Pinnacle and Darby and Ethan Page. Oh yeah, and the holy heel Miro.*


He'll talk about: Afterbirths, Officer Barbrady, Twinkletoes McFingerbang doing a little better but he still hates him, the Young Bucks fake heel acting etc 🤣


----------



## Londonlaw

I think he may be quite tempered on parts of this show due to the death of Bobby Eaton’s wife this weekend. Bobby’s heartbroken, so he will be, too.

So just to put that out there.


----------



## VIP86

yeahright2 said:


> Of course they did.. People are stupid.


i don't think it's stupidity (for the most part)
it's Desperation and frustration
they can't handle him pointing out the stupidity, and they don't have a valid counter argument to defend it
so they have to play the Racism card on everything in a desperate attempt at Cancellation
but what snowflakes can't comprehend, is that they can't cancel someone who doesn't give a shit and self-employed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

VIP86 said:


> i don't think it's stupidity (for the most part)
> it's Desperation and frustration
> they can't handle him pointing out the stupidity, and they don't have a valid counter argument to defend it
> so they have to play the Racism card on everything in a desperate attempt at Cancellation
> but what snowflakes can't comprehend, is that they can't cancel someone who doesn't give a shit and self-employed


*He made over $100,000 in Cornette collectible sales after last year's alleged cuckolding scandal.*


----------



## One Shed

Cornette in a good mood in the Experience this week since he had not watched Dynamite yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Cornette in a good mood in the Experience this week since he had not watched Dynamite yet.


*They reviewed SmackDown this week and I believe passed on AEW until Tuesday.












*


----------



## CM Buck

I'll be removing this from the stick in favour of rampage when it debuts.


----------



## VIP86

Firefromthegods said:


> I'll be removing this from the stick in favour of rampage when it debuts.


it's your choice
but be prepared to constantly keep merging individual Cornette's threads that will keep appearing if people didn't easily find this main one
(like if this one got silent for a couple of days for example)
do you really want this headache ?


----------



## CM Buck

VIP86 said:


> it's your choice
> but be prepared to constantly keep merging individual Cornette's threads that will keep appearing if people didn't easily find this main one
> (like if this one got silent for a couple of days for example)
> do you really want this headache ?


Im not deleting the thread. You guys talk about everything cornette anyway so I'm just going to move it to other wrestling section


----------



## CM Buck

indian cena said:


> You should delete this thread tbh and ban anyone who mentions him, he's just damaging the industry with his cynicism and pessimism.


Yeah not gonna happen. Would set a very ugly precedent.


----------



## La Parka

indian cena said:


> Jim is just a bitter old man who wears glasses. He is jealous of AEW's success.


Why add the glasses part? Lmao


----------



## La Parka

indian cena said:


> Because it's true. He's short-sighted both literally and metaphorically and has low self esteem and hates himself because he wears them, and projects that into his ''hate'' for modern, workrate, amazing wrestling. Sad person.


You haven’t seen a picture of Tony Khan, I’m guessing.


----------



## yeahright2

Firefromthegods said:


> I'll be removing this from the stick in favour of rampage when it debuts.


Bad idea. Lets see what kind of show Rampage is gonna be before making a big thing out of it. For all we know, it could be another Dark, only on TV. Or an "analyst show" where they discuss what´s happening on Dynamite..
The Corny thread is more visited than the general AEW thread, so why not remove that one? People still make a thread whenever TK farts or any other minor semi-aew related thing happens anyway -For instance, do we really need a thread about MJF getting his own cryptocurrency?


----------



## CM Buck

yeahright2 said:


> Bad idea. Lets see what kind of show Rampage is gonna be before making a big thing out of it. For all we know, it could be another Dark, only on TV. Or an "analyst show" where they discuss what´s happening on Dynamite..
> The Corny thread is more visited than the general AEW thread, so why not remove that one? People still make a thread whenever TK farts or any other minor semi-aew related thing happens anyway -For instance, do we really need a thread about MJF getting his own cryptocurrency?


You guys discuss everything cornette here, from wwe related stuff to aew and everything in between. So it kinda has taken a life of its own. It shouldn't be that hard to find in the other section no?


----------



## yeahright2

Firefromthegods said:


> You guys discuss everything cornette here, from wwe related stuff to aew and everything in between. So it kinda has taken a life of its own. It shouldn't be that hard to find in the other section no?


We can find it, that´s not the issue. It´s just more convenient to have it in the same section where his Dynamite reviews are. But I guess we´ll just go back to posting a thread whenever there´s an AEW related youtube clip. You made this sticky to avoid that, remember?
We discuss his takes on WWE in here as well, because there´s no Cornette sticky in the WWE section, and because often the clips are related to AEW, even if he talks about WWE, and Vice versa.


----------



## CM Buck

yeahright2 said:


> We can find it, that´s not the issue. It´s just more convenient to have it in the same section where his Dynamite reviews are. But I guess we´ll just go back to posting a thread whenever there´s an AEW related youtube clip. You made this sticky to avoid that, remember?
> We discuss his takes on WWE in here as well, because there´s no Cornette sticky in the WWE section, and because often the clips are related to AEW, even if he talks about WWE, and Vice versa.


I did it to avoid the whining and crying. But old mate Chrome domes antics has kinda fucked that. If people bitch people bitch 

It also segregates and labels you lot unfairly. Instead of critics you're now cultists. 

Good intentions leading to hell and all that. I need to stop making safe spaces and just moderate


----------



## yeahright2

Firefromthegods said:


> I did it to avoid the whining and crying. But old mate Chrome domes antics has kinda fucked that. If people bitch people bitch
> 
> It also segregates and labels you lot unfairly. Instead of critics you're now cultists.
> 
> Good intentions leading to hell and all that. I need to stop making safe spaces and just moderate


We´ve been labeled Cultists way before this thread was created  

But you do you. I don´t have to agree with it. Luckily I don´t have to deal with all the crap around here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> I did it to avoid the whining and crying. But old mate Chrome domes antics has kinda fucked that. If people bitch people bitch
> 
> It also segregates and labels you lot unfairly. Instead of critics you're now cultists.
> 
> Good intentions leading to hell and all that. I need to stop making safe spaces and just moderate


*I don't care about what they have to say. I just want to discuss Cornette's AEW reviews without ad hominem spam taking over the thread. The trolls usually lurk here because they're obsessed with everything we do, but a lot of their nonsense stays out. 

The reason there's the occasional WWE review in here is because he usually does it for pay-per-views, special episodes, something incredibly stupid, or mass firings, which aren't regular enough to warrant a permanent thread in the WWE section. 


I just think moving this to the other wrestling section is counterproductive because there will be like five different Cornette topics on the front page because he's such a polarizing figure. You've also been closing a lot more threads than normally, so it doesn't exactly feel like discourse is more open now.*


----------



## Not Lying

@Firefromthegods I don't think removing the sticky is a big issue, there's like a new Cornette video everyday to bump this, but I don't think it should be moved to the wrestling section. Cornette and AEW belong together now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> @Firefromthegods I don't think removing the sticky is a big issue, there's like a new Cornette video everyday to bump this, but I don't think it should be moved to the wrestling section. Cornette and AEW belong together now.


*If it does still get moved, I'll just make a weekly thread like I used to with a compilation of all his reviews for each segment.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *If it does still get moved, I'll just make a weekly thread like I used to with a compilation of all his reviews for each segment.*


And then people will complain about that.. It was one of the reasons why a single stickied thread was made, wasn´t it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> And then people will complain about that.. It was one of the reasons why a single stickied thread was made, wasn´t it?


*Supposedly, but now it's the safe space narrative. Just deal with the obvious baiters and it won't be a problem. This thread has been open for 5 months and none of us are going out of our way to antagonize the fanatics.* *We keep the discussion about Cornette's opinions*.


----------



## La Parka

The reason for the cornette thread was because people whined that they were sick of seeing all the cornette threads.

It’s not the threads fault that people would rather talk about Jim shitting on AEW over the bucks and omega making silly faces and parodying more successful acts


----------



## Shock Street

indian cena said:


> Well those ''people'' are clearly not wrestling fans since they live in the eighties when muscular untalented hacks main evented,so they and their opinion don't matter


Permaban speedrun?


----------



## Not Lying

indian cena said:


> Well those ''people'' are clearly not wrestling fans since they live in the eighties when muscular untalented hacks main evented,so they and their opinion don't matter


Randy Savage was a better full package than anyone today.
Sting was a late 80's star and bigger than anyone in AEW.

There's a lot of fans that disagree with you on Cornette, believe it or not. There's a reason his channel has grown 100K+ subscribers in a year. People agree with a lot of the stuff he says and aren't sensitive enough to over-complicate and analyze his intentions.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Randy Savage was a better full package than anyone today.
> Sting was a late 80's star and bigger than anyone in AEW.
> 
> There's a lot of fans that disagree with you on Cornette, believe it or not. There's a reason his channel has grown 100K+ subscribers in a year. People agree with a lot of the stuff he says and aren't sensitive enough to over-complicate and analyze his intentions.


*The more they say no one cares about Cornette, the more his channel grows. He literally got more listeners than AEW got viewers on Friday nights 😂*


----------



## One Shed

indian cena said:


> Yes I have, he doesn't wear them all the time tho. Plus, he's very charming indian fellow like myself so he gets a pass, if that makes sense.


Wait so no one called you out on your lack of knowledge here yet? Tony's lineage is Pakistani, not Indian and I am pretty sure calling a Pakistani an Indian or vice versa would get you a beating or worse in some places and at least called a bigot in the US.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Wait so no one called you out on your lack of knowledge here yet? Tony's lineage is Pakistani, not Indian and I am pretty sure calling a Pakistani an Indian or vice versa would get you a beating or worse in some places and at least called a bigot in the US.


*I'm not wasting time with someone who's obviously trolling.*


----------



## CM Buck

Okay points taken.. I also noticed the other section sticky is quite stacked. Never mind


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't wait til Cornette shoots on the Russo and Kahn news 😂*


----------



## kingfunkel

So we have a lot of quality segments to look forward to. More anticipation for Corny's rants than the actual shows. What has wrestling become

Russo v Khan
Kingston's WWE promo
Bully Ray v Khan

Needs a daily podcast to keep up, at this rate


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

kingfunkel said:


> So we have a lot of quality segments to look forward to. More anticipation for Corny's rants than the actual shows. What has wrestling become
> 
> Russo v Khan
> Kingston's WWE promo
> Bully Ray v Khan
> 
> Needs a daily podcast to keep up, at this rate


*I'm sure the corny drive thru email is getting spammed with Bully questions right now. I was going to send one myself, but felt it would be redundant. The cult of Cornette is really good at asking the right questions and I've never felt like they've missed anything after listening to an episode.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Hephaesteus

Jim appeared to enjoy a kenny olivier match :O


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> Jim appeared to enjoy a kenny olivier match :O


*And he might defend Russo on this week's drive-thru. Hell has finally frozen over.

Just listened to the ratings clip. I knew Cornette would like this show better.*


----------



## One Shed

Corny's rant near the end of the drive-thru about "tanning" and "the look" today was so spot on.

If Pockets, who looks like the guy from the Jiffy Lube can do the moves, it must be easy.


----------



## Hephaesteus

It really is weird that two of the people that jim compliments the most are two that he's admitted to not personally liking ( miro and darby allin)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> It really is weird that two of the people that jim compliments the most are two that he's admitted to not personally liking ( miro and darby allin)


*Cornette likes Darby as a talent, but thinks he's an idiot for the stunts he does and wishes he carried himself with some life when doing promos.*


----------



## .christopher.

Longest Dynamite review I can recall. Over an hour!


----------



## Wolf Mark

qntntgood said:


>


Yea the execution of the thing and the logic was pretty shaky. We knew it wasn't his guys in disguise and it made K-Dog look dumb. Konnan did his part well, though. Tully was too safe in his promo. I know he's a changed man but 80s Tully with all the piss and vinegar would have been required here. Best thing I have heard on the internet was "Tully should have said something nasty to him in spanish".


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## .christopher.

It was weird hearing Brian being the one more fed up. He basically said he wanted to stop doing the AEW reviews. He's usually the one who enjoys it more, too!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> It was weird hearing Brian being the one more fed up. He basically said he wanted to stop doing the AEW reviews. He's usually the one who enjoys it more, too!


*It's really weird for me because the show has gotten significantly better and even Cornette opened up by admitting that. *


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's really weird for me because the show has gotten significantly better and even Cornette opened up by admitting that. *


Cornette's happy that they're listening to him while brian doesnt see enough improvement to not be bitter I reckon


----------



## Hephaesteus

I wonder if jim will go in on vince " I wouldnt accept an invite to the wwe hall of fame" russo this week


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Two Sheds *they'll be recording the experience tonight, right?*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> @Two Sheds *they'll be recording the experience tonight, right?*


Hopefully so but the Drive Thru was a day late this week so I guess it depends on the weather and how many deer are around, god damn.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

New Experience is out! Almost four hours this week. Nothing on YouTube yet though, just the podcast apps.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> New Experience is out! Almost four hours this week. Nothing on YouTube yet though, just the podcast apps.


*Feel free to link the podcast here! *


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Feel free to link the podcast here! *







__





Jim Cornette Experience - Episode 388: Another Free & Easy Edition on Stitcher


This week on the Experience, Jim remembers The Patriot and talks Jim Ross saying "WWE Dynamite", Lex Luger, The Briscoes, Xia Li's knockout kick, St. Louis wrestling history & more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim...




www.stitcher.com





Edit: Some are up on YouTube now


----------



## Hephaesteus

Hephaesteus said:


> I wonder if jim will go in on vince " I wouldnt accept an invite to the wwe hall of fame" russo this week





Two Sheds said:


>


LOL I knew he would respond.


----------



## qntntgood

Two Sheds said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette Experience - Episode 388: Another Free & Easy Edition on Stitcher
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim remembers The Patriot and talks Jim Ross saying "WWE Dynamite", Lex Luger, The Briscoes, Xia Li's knockout kick, St. Louis wrestling history & more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stitcher.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Some are up on YouTube now


Jim cornette has been Proven right yet again,as someone is providing clips on youtube of Kenny omega as you have never seen him before.


----------



## One Shed

qntntgood said:


> Jim cornette has been Proven right yet again,as someone is providing clips on youtube of Kenny omega as you have never seen him before.


Why.,..why...why did I click that? Going to pour bleach in my eyes now.


----------



## qntntgood

Two Sheds said:


> Why.,..why...why did I click that? Going to pour bleach in my eyes now.


😂😂😂😂there's more and this guy is going to keep posting these aew clips,but once again cornette has been Proven right.and also the aew world champion folks.


----------



## One Shed

qntntgood said:


> 😂😂😂😂there's more and this guy is going to keep posting these aew clips,but once again cornette has been Proven right.and also the aew world champion folks.


That uploader is going to need therapy after he is done. Talk about taking one for the team.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Once I saw that ass in a thong I clicked off probs saved my already poor eyes.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Shock Street

Whatever that Kenny video was its already gone


----------



## qntntgood

Shock Street said:


> Whatever that Kenny video was its already gone


I think it better we never speak of it again,but it's already out there and youtube has it in their algorithm's.


----------



## One Shed

Shock Street said:


> Whatever that Kenny video was its already gone


Unfortunately we now know why Corny calls him McFingerbang.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette Experience - Episode 388: Another Free & Easy Edition on Stitcher
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim remembers The Patriot and talks Jim Ross saying "WWE Dynamite", Lex Luger, The Briscoes, Xia Li's knockout kick, St. Louis wrestling history & more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stitcher.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Some are up on YouTube now


*When I saw Russo, I thought it was the Tony Khan argument 😭*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## qntntgood

The Legit DMD said:


>


Kenny omega farting and finger banging,okay I can't look at omega the same.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Shock Street said:


> Whatever that Kenny video was its already gone


The video's still up, I just watched it. It's nothing I hadn't seen before. 

Kenny's an odd dude, always has been, but he's far from the only wrestler with ridiculous, overtly sexualized matches on his resume. Those who worked a lot of modern indy shows, especially ones in specific markets, and who are, er, let's say uninhibited personalities tend to accumulate bizarre in ring stuff that rises from the grave to haunt them that you wouldn't see from people who've trained with WWE and then moved straight from performance centre to main roster. 

Oh, and Kenny should dye his hair blond again. It suits him better than dark does.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's a lot of good info here. *





*Cornette's cameos are open again on July 11th at noon EST with no cap.

Some Indy promotion in Florida named itself "Outlaw Mudshow" and falsely advertised a Cornette appearance.

They then got a cease and desist from Stephen P New and falsely advertised Russo.

Excalibur called one of the Bucks Pieface on commentary this week.

AEW makes obvious adjustments (and references) based on Cornette's criticisms.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *There's a lot of good info here. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cornette's cameos are open again on July 11th at noon EST with no cap.
> 
> Some Indy promotion in Florida named itself "Outlaw Mudshow" and falsely advertised a Cornette appearance.
> 
> They then got a cease and desist from Stephen P New and falsely advertised Russo.
> 
> Excalibur called one of the Bucks Pieface on commentary this week.
> 
> AEW makes obvious adjustments (and references) based on Cornette's criticisms.*


Don´t you think you got it mixed up? The show that called itself "Outlaw Mudshow" was Janelas GCW event. I think Jim was talking in more general terms.
And yes, the show got a cease and desist, but was Russo really falsely advertised? He did follow them after they advertised him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Don´t you think you got it mixed up? The show that called itself "Outlaw Mudshow" was Janelas GCW event. I think Jim was talking in more general terms.
> And yes, the show got a cease and desist, but was Russo really falsely advertised? He did follow them after they advertised him


*If I start a rumor that you're going to show up to my house and fight me and you show up BECAUSE of the rumor, it's still based on BS.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole experience is up:








*


----------



## yeahright2

indian cena said:


> Pakistani/Indian, it's the same thing, grow up.


Suuure it is. That´s why they were fighting and killing each other as recent as 2020/2021


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## One Shed

indian cena said:


> Pakistani/Indian, it's the same thing, grow up.


What an ignorant post. @Firefromthegods?


----------



## One Shed

New Drive-thru is out. Three hours.





__





Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru - Episode 199 on Stitcher


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Zelina Vega, Tony Khan, Lana, WWE's 50 Greatest Tag Teams, Chris Jericho, Judo Gene LeBell & more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast...




www.stitcher.com


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> New Drive-thru is out. Three hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru - Episode 199 on Stitcher
> 
> 
> This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Zelina Vega, Tony Khan, Lana, WWE's 50 Greatest Tag Teams, Chris Jericho, Judo Gene LeBell & more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stitcher.com


*What's on there that's not on the experience? Any juicy news bulletins?*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *What's on there that's not on the experience? Any juicy news bulletins?*


So far just discussing Tony Khan getting called out by Bubba Ray on the reffing awfulness.


----------



## One Shed

Tony claiming he has never heard anyone complain about the awful reffing haha. Tony must only listen to Uncle Dave like Fox viewers only listen to Hannity and friends.


----------



## One Shed

Hahahahaha i know this is WWE but I am dying at hearing some of the choices from WWE's Top 50 tag teams.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Hahahahaha i know this is WWE but I am dying at hearing some of the choices from WWE's Top 50 tag teams.


*I wanted to hear his reaction to the Midnight Express not making the list 😂*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *I wanted to hear his reaction to the Midnight Express not making the list 😂*


He would agree with them since it was WWE only. Buy Jesus this list is bad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> He would agree with them since it was WWE only. Buy Jesus this list is bad.


*Recency bias always pollutes the rankings.*


----------



## Chan Hung

I liked the review on Miro vs Brian Pillman Jr. I also agree that i wasn't really into Brian too much at first but he's slowly grown on me, whether or not AEW will push him more, remains to be seen.


----------



## Art Vandaley

The Legit DMD said:


> *Recency bias always pollutes the rankings.*


Tbf to the WWE, "you should have been watching 20 - 30 years ago to get the real good stuff" isn't a great selling point, regardless of the truth of the statement.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Alkomesh2 said:


> Tbf to the WWE, "you should have been watching 20 - 30 years ago to get the real good stuff" isn't a great selling point, regardless of the truth of the statement.


*It's funny you say that, because that's exactly how they marketed the network in 2014 when the Monday Night Wars series dropped.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm so glad Cornette got sent Jericho's meltdown from 2002. He really hasn't changed in 19 years.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm so glad Cornette got sent Jericho's meltdown from 2002. He really hasn't changed in 19 years.*


Baby go sleep now. I hope MJF uses that line on him tonight.


----------



## kingfunkel

Y2J has always been 1 of my favourites over many decades. Always tried to defend him, even during his AEW stint. Starting to lose a lot of love for him

Things I need in life : a Cornette/Punk podcast. I'd actually pay for that episode


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No surprise here. Darby would've fit in great with those guys in the early 2000's.*


----------



## yeahright2

Jim really lives rent free in the AEW mindset. I heard at least two direct references to something Jim says 
Commentator talking about Michael Naka naka naka knocked out
And Jericho talking about how he´d stand in front of a Mack truck


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Jim really lives rent free in the AEW mindset. I heard at least two direct references to something Jim says
> Commentator talking about Michael Naka naka naka knocked out
> And Jericho talking about how he´d stand in front of a Mack truck


*"If a woman survives a powerbomb off the apron through a table, you have to run over the guys with a mack truck to get them to the hospital." Good to know Jericho listens to ALL the reviews and not just his 😂*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413467991921016834
*This is believable, but Jade Cargill throwing around 5'6 120 lb men isn't. *


----------



## kingfunkel

The Legit DMD said:


> *"If a woman survives a powerbomb off the apron through a table, you have to run over the guys with a mack truck to get them to the hospital." Good to know Jericho listens to ALL the reviews and not just his 😂*


Surely not? He hasn't been relevant in 30 years 😂

Got an entire fan base and company on strings


----------



## Punkhead

The fat loser psychopath who tried to get in the ring during Dynamite is a Cornette cultist. Color me surprised.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Punkhead said:


> The fat loser psychopath who tried to get in the ring during Dynamite is a Cornette cultist. Color me surprised.
> 
> View attachment 104043


*And we all think he's a dumb ass. I laughed when he got punched out. Your point?*


----------



## DammitChrist

Punkhead said:


> The fat loser psychopath who tried to get in the ring during Dynamite is a Cornette cultist. Color me surprised.
> 
> View attachment 104043


It just makes this even more satisfying that Chris Jericho punched him out of the ring, dude


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds

The next drive thru is going to open with a statement from Stephen P New because of this idiot. "We at the Cult of Cornette do not condone jumping the rail, attempted assault, whatever the fuck."


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413544069364604938*


----------



## Shock Street

"Did they think it was going to be fucking playtime forever?"

This motherfucker thinks he's Frank Castle. Getting your fat ass kicked by security sure did show AEW! I'm sure they're cowering at the thought of him returning.


----------



## .christopher.

Punkhead said:


> The fat loser psychopath who tried to get in the ring during Dynamite is a Cornette cultist. Color me surprised.
> 
> View attachment 104043


I dunno about you, but it's hilarious how @3venflow and @DammitChrist are always here to like posts that have nothing to do with Cornette's podcast just because it can be seen as an indictment.

You guys must lurk this thread 24/7.


----------



## .christopher.

Anyway, Brian reading Jericho's meltdown from 2002 was brilliant. Baby go night, boys.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> I dunno about you, but it's hilarious how @3venflow and @DammitChrist are always here to like posts that have nothing to do with Cornette's podcast just because it can be seen as an indictment.
> 
> You guys must lurk this thread 24/7.













*They have no valid retorts to his criticisms, so it's all they can do. *


----------



## 3venflow

.christopher. said:


> I dunno about you, but it's hilarious how @3venflow and @DammitChrist are always here to like posts that have nothing to do with Cornette's podcast just because it can be seen as an indictment.
> 
> You guys must lurk this thread 24/7.


I dunno about you, but it's hilarious how @.christopher. keeps coming back to an AEW forum despite having nothing good to say about it and dripping with malice.

AEW must live in your head rent-free.

This game is easy, see?

P.S. I read most threads on this board and likes lots of posts.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Two Sheds
> 
> The next drive thru is going to open with a statement from Stephen P New because of this idiot. "We at the Cult of Cornette do not condone jumping the rail, attempted assault, whatever the fuck."
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413544069364604938*


Idiots everywhere haha.


----------



## .christopher.

3venflow said:


> I dunno about you, but it's hilarious how @.christopher. keeps coming back to an AEW forum despite having nothing good to say about it and dripping with malice.
> 
> AEW must live in your head rent-free.
> 
> This game is easy, see?
> 
> P.S. I read most threads on this board and likes lots of posts.


What game? I'm stating facts. Seems I hit a nerve. Looking forward to your next contribution to this thread already.


----------



## 3venflow

> What game? I'm stating facts. Seems I hit a nerve. Looking forward to your next contribution to this thread already.


The needless baiting game.

Also, you're not stating facts, you're stating an opinion. And a pretty bad one at that. Facts must be proven without any doubt.

You must do better with your tag baiting in future.


----------



## .christopher.

3venflow said:


> The needless baiting game.
> 
> Also, you're not stating facts, you're stating an opinion. And a pretty bad one at that. Facts must be proven without any doubt.
> 
> You must do better with your tag baiting in future.


Your next contribution to this thread didn't disappoint. As usual from you, right on topic and not trying to stir shit at all.

Keep liking posts in here that are only here to cause arguments.


----------



## 10gizzle

Any people here actually big fans of both Corny's podcasts and AEW?

If so, good on your for not being easily fallible and tribalist sheep.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

10gizzle said:


> Any people here actually big fans of both Corny's podcasts and AEW?
> 
> If so, good on your for not being easily fallible and tribalist sheep.


*I like several wrestlers in AEW want them to do better booking wise so everyone is used to their full potential.*


----------



## 10gizzle

The Legit DMD said:


> *I like several wrestlers in AEW want them to do better booking wise so everyone is used to their full potential.*


Yeah agreed. Definitely a key factor AEW needs to improve is the logic, continuity and booking.

Gotta imagine TK will naturally keep improving as he's still a novice and working on it constantly will make him get better but I think someone should be brought in, mores as a consultant.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Weirdos.

Let's keep the same energy here. Weirdos are weirdos on both sides.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Who knew their unlikely reunion would be because some jackass decided to storm the ring? 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413566823832903680

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413589654318813186*


----------



## DUD

10gizzle said:


> Any people here actually big fans of both Corny's podcasts and AEW?
> 
> If so, good on your for not being easily fallible and tribalist sheep.


I enjoy listening to his clips on YouTube. His rants for the most part are entertaining and when you peel back the content he's a very intelligent person that knows his stuff. I'll always listen to new episodes from him, Eric or Bruce if they're about a subject I'm interested in regardless of how much I agree with it. When the barbed wire death match had finished I couldn't wait for his hopeful over the top take.




10gizzle said:


> Yeah agreed. Definitely a key factor AEW needs to improve is the logic, continuity and booking.
> 
> Gotta imagine TK will naturally keep improving as he's still a novice and working on it constantly will make him get better but I think someone should be brought in, mores as a consultant.


I think the issue with Tony Khan may be has too much on his plate. I don't know what his role is for the Jacksonville Jaguars but being a Director of Football for an English Football side is a full time job. You'd think he put in more hours than others too given he's not very good at it.


----------



## DaSlacker

10gizzle said:


> Any people here actually big fans of both Corny's podcasts and AEW?
> 
> If so, good on your for not being easily fallible and tribalist sheep.


Me. 

AEW is an easy to follow millennial wrestling product. Good production values, strong roster, has it's own approach, not overexposed, doesn't job out its talent or script them to the the point nothing sounds real. Has filled the gap left by WWE going into near complete meltdown. Logically it is inconsistent, unfortunately. 

Cornette podcast is highly entertaining, informative, funny, politically incorrect, confrontational. Points out a lot of the stuff that makes little sense. Yet a bit too pedantic therefore arguably overly critical, hypocritical perhaps and personal issues sometimes factor.


----------



## JerryMark

AEW as serious problem but at least it's fun to watch unlike wwe that sucks your soul out and turns into in a fine powder.

it's also fun to hear jim go off about all the serious problems.


----------



## kingfunkel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413874648865980419
👀


----------



## yeahright2

kingfunkel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413874648865980419
> 👀


I wonder if Brian cleared that comment with Stephen P New.. It could get him in trouble.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

kingfunkel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413874648865980419
> 👀


*Shits about to hit the fan.*


----------



## Hitman1987

Why are they blaming Cornette for this?

He’s never said that a fat guy jumping the barrier would solve AEW’s booking problems


----------



## Klitschko

Hitman1987 said:


> Why are they blaming Cornette for this?
> 
> He’s never said that a fat guy jumping the barrier would solve AEW’s booking problems


The people that hate Cornette are trying to do anything they can in order to make him seem like the devil. Including making it seem like all his fans are crazy like this guy.


----------



## Not Lying

Chan Hung said:


> I liked the review on Miro vs Brian Pillman Jr. I also agree that i wasn't really into Brian too much at first but he's slowly grown on me, whether or not AEW will push him more, remains to be seen.


Same. That was a good review and I liked how Jim laid out the story of Pillman and indeed a sudden KO finish from Miro using his experience would have been better for him instead of beating by submission flat


----------



## Hephaesteus

lol omegas finally starting to crack. I always thought he was always great at getting under corny's skin cuz he wouldnt respond not anymore though

Kenny Omega on Twitter: "For those that know, it’s real easy to tell when someone hasn’t played a sport at a high level or ever trained to fight. Makes me chuckle every time." / Twitter


----------



## One Shed

Jim responded to Kenny on Twitter haha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413826194072555525

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413907194165317637

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413826678770573313


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> Jim responded to Kenny on Twitter haha.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413826194072555525
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413907194165317637
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413826678770573313


Turdblossom 😂😂😂


----------



## Hitman1987

Klitschko said:


> The people that hate Cornette are trying to do anything they can in order to make him seem like the devil. Including making it seem like all his fans are crazy like this guy.


It’s going to be interesting to see what comes of the Brian last tweet about Don Callis. 

There has to be some element of truth otherwise Brian wouldn’t even mention it.


----------



## .christopher.

Why did Kenny start complimenting him in the middle of this? Was the heat getting to him after Jim and Brian's replies, and he wanted to try and calm things down before shit went further?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> It’s going to be interesting to see what comes of the Brian last tweet about Don Callis.
> 
> There has to be some element of truth otherwise Brian wouldn’t even mention it.


*Considering court documents were sealed, Callis wasn't officially named, and everyone was silenced, I would stay away from that. *


----------



## Hitman1987

The Legit DMD said:


> *Considering court documents were sealed, Callis wasn't officially named, and everyone was silenced, I would stay away from that. *


What is the accusation? Brian has mentioned it a few times but has gone no further than Scarlett Fever


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> What is the accusation? Brian has mentioned it a few times but has gone no further than Scarlett Fever


*Sexual assault/harassment on several women.*


----------



## Hitman1987

The Legit DMD said:


> *Sexual assault/harassment on several women.*


A guy accused of sexual assault calls himself the invisible hand 🙈


----------



## Hephaesteus

yea brian might want to stay away from that given the accusations against his boss. glass houses etc


----------



## Hephaesteus

well played, kenny, well played


----------



## yeahright2

Hitman1987 said:


> It’s going to be interesting to see what comes of the Brian last tweet about Don Callis.
> 
> There has to be some element of truth otherwise Brian wouldn’t even mention it.


He has mentioned it on several occasions, but never as direct as calling out Don Callis. For his sake I hope he cleared it with Stephen before saying something so direct... Is it slander if it´s true?


----------



## Hitman1987

yeahright2 said:


> He has mentioned it on several occasions, but never as direct as calling out Don Callis. For his sake I hope he cleared it with Stephen before saying something so direct... Is it slander if it´s true?


I don’t know the legal parameters but I hope it gets discussed on the next drive-thru/experience


----------



## qntntgood

Two Sheds said:


> Jim responded to Kenny on Twitter haha.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413826194072555525
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413907194165317637
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413826678770573313


Holy shit just leave Jim cornette, alone.


----------



## qntntgood

.christopher. said:


> Why did Kenny start complimenting him in the middle of this? Was the heat getting to him after Jim and Brian's replies, and he wanted to try and calm things down before shit went further?


Kenny is walking a lot this back,because he knows cornette has a lot of backstage dirt on aew.but I find odd,that this guy was not a fan of cornette until this incident.


----------



## .christopher.

Hephaesteus said:


> yea brian might want to stay away from that given the accusations against his boss. glass houses etc


Such as? And don't mention the OVW stuff that was proven to be bs.


----------



## Hephaesteus

.christopher. said:


> Such as? And don't mention the OVW stuff that was proven to be bs.


When was that proven to be bs? Jims denials mean jack shit.

I dont care either way but if brians gonna go that route, then he's being a hippocrite


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> When was that proven to be bs? Jims denials mean jack shit.
> 
> I dont care either way but if brians gonna go that route, then he's being a hippocrite


I think the difference here is a couple people saying things vs apparently sealed depositions.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> Jim responded to Kenny on Twitter haha.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413826194072555525
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413907194165317637
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413826678770573313


Stop going at this man.

It always leads to a round one KO.


----------



## One Shed

New Experience is finally up:









Episode 389: Cornucopia Of Cornette - Jim Cornette Experience - Omny.fm


This week on the Experience, Jim talks about Jimmy Uso, Terry Funk, Dave Meltzer & Zelina Vega, wrestling history, The Ghost and Mr. Chicken & more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & NXT's Great American Bash! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's...




omny.fm


----------



## kingfunkel

Don't know why they still try to fire back at Cornette. He's like tefalon, nothing sticks to him... Just water off a ducks back. Then he just rants for 30mins and makes you look foolish. It's 2020 and Cornette is still the best promo and when you give him material to shoot with... You don't have a chance.

Then the best part is Brian Last sits on his high horse and snookers them. When Miro was having a go at Cornette and his so called slut slur; Brian Last came out with his Callis drop, making him look like a hypocrite because he won't say anything to the management about him being on the show.


----------



## Chelsea

Jim burying Melting Dave for his idiotic comments on Zelina was great.

"He jumped on that dirt sheet writers thing that she said like these AEW apologists hop on everybody when they say you know this show actually sucks."

So true.


----------



## Chan Hung

Professional Wrestling. It's in the name. One of the reasons why i've been entertained by the Cornette podcast is to listen to his arguments for or against certain storylines and individuals.

While i don't agree with him on everything, one thing i do is his drive to try to keep wrestling professional and his effort to remind people that are trying to break in the business and represent it,to not mock it, defend and protect whatever integrity is left of this 'sport'. Yes, we all know it's not real (thank you internet, dirtsheets and Vince-"entertainment") however, it's nice to still at least try to suspend some belief and pretend that this is as real as possible, for the one or two hours that we see it on TV and on ppv. And another small pet peeve of mine...i actually wish some wrestlers stayed in character off TV (on social media, etc)..i just think this would really help solidify their character and image when they are back on TV. Just saying.


----------



## Klitschko

I like how Omega bailed. He knew he can't win an argument with Cornette. I don't like Cornette, but a lot of the stuff he says is the truth and hard to argue against.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette loved the debut, but hated the commentary.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## midgetlover69

Was this debut even that good to begin with? Hes dressed like a valet and has a black eye for some reason. If anything jr and excalibers hilariously bad commentary saved the segment


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*We've been joking about how a Cornette segment where he rants about how awful the product is would draw and they actually did a parody of it 🤣*


qntntgood said:


>


*Cornette calling Britt Baker the best promo in the company comes a long way from blacklisting her for the tooth and nail match. She's just that damn good.*


----------



## Klitschko

I laughed at how shocked they were. Jr like usual didn't have any idea about what was happening, but then Excalibur was shocked, only for a second later to correct JR that this wasn't Tommy End, but Malekai Black lol. I was like mother fucker, weren't you supposed to be shocked. How the fuck do you know his new name if you didn't know he was debuting in kayfabe lol.


----------



## Not Lying

Excalibur was really the worst part about Black's debut. What a tool.


----------



## Ger

The Legit DMD said:


> ...
> 
> *Cornette calling Britt Baker the best promo in the company comes a long way from blacklisting her for the tooth and nail match. She's just that damn good.*


Cornette really liked Britt in the very beginning of AEW and asked to push her as babyface. He just didn't like some stuff she did when turning heel, including the mentioned match.


----------



## Wolf Mark

El Hammerstone said:


>


He blames the AEW wrestlers for being too weak. Cause no fan can be scared of them. 😆😆🤣😭 👍


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette calling Britt Baker the best promo in the company comes a long way from blacklisting her for the tooth and nail match. She's just that damn good.*


The tooth and nail rule still applies to her matches. They ruined her for him by having that dentist office match, and the hardcore match where she hoped Meltzer would give her 5 stars


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> The tooth and nail rule still applies to her matches. They ruined her for him by having that dentist office match, and the hardcore match where she hoped Meltzer would give her 5 stars


*He still called the Lights Out match the best match AEW has done in spite of the weapons.*


----------



## Klitschko

The Legit DMD said:


> *He still called the Lights Out match the best match AEW has done in spite of the weapons.*


That's interesting. I thought for sure that would be Cody/Dustin.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> That's interesting. I thought for sure that would be Cody/Dustin.







*23:25 "Their match was better than anything TWINKLETOES does and he didn't give that 5 stars?" And he opened by saying what they did athletically was phenomenal.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *23:25 "Their match was better than anything TWINKLETOES does and he didn't give that 5 stars?" And he opened by saying what they did athletically was phenomenal.*


Then technically he didn´t say it was the best match AEW has done.. He just said it was better than anything Kenny Olivier has done.. And he was right


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Schwartzxz

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette loved the debut, but hated the commentary.*


funny how people will shit on JR for mentioning WWE but are probably ok with that horrible commentary


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*They need to stop with the JR sitdowns. They're trying to recreate the Rock vs Austin WrestleMania 17 build and it's impossible. It only makes weak talkers look worse.*


----------



## One Shed

indian cena said:


> It is you who are ignorant, those are the synonyms, stop being racist.


This guy was not a perm @Firefromthegods? First post back and doubling down. Wow.


----------



## CM Buck

Two Sheds said:


> This guy was not a perm @Firefromthegods? First post back and doubling down. Wow.


I've already sent in a request. But its taking all my strength not to pull a chrome


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole experience is up on YouTube!




*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## .christopher.

So, not only was that assassin only using Corny's name for attention, even Jericho defended Corny, too.

Where you at, @Punkhead ? Do you only come here to stir shit? Colour me surprised!


----------



## DammitChrist

.christopher. said:


> So, not only was that assassin only using Corny's name for attention, even Jericho defended Corny, too.
> 
> Where you at, @Punkhead ? Do you only come here to stir shit? Colour me surprised!


Why are you calling him out randomly for no good reason?


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Hephaesteus

It really is funny watching brian trying to stir jim up over the omega stuff and jim basically shrugging. I can guess why hes doing it at this point but its still funny


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole Corny Drive Thru is up by the way:




*


----------



## qntntgood

[]


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@yeahright2 @Two Sheds @Klitschko 50 MINUTE CORNETTE RANT ON DAVE MELTZER!!!*


----------



## Klitschko

The Legit DMD said:


> *@yeahright2 @Two Sheds @Klitschko 50 MINUTE CORNETTE RANT ON DAVE MELTZER!!!*


Fuck Dave Meltzer and his ummm uhhhh ummm uuhs. Spit it the fuck out already.


----------



## .christopher.

I've got past the Meltzer part and that was brilliant. I was delighted to see Brian finally get off the fence and tear into that phoney.

I'm onto the leaked SmackDown script and oh, boy. How can they possibly think working in such a way is the way to go?

Also, lol at him answering the phone. We need a compilation of him cussing out people calling him.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *@yeahright2 @Two Sheds @Klitschko 50 MINUTE CORNETTE RANT ON DAVE MELTZER!!!*


 I am on the plane now and just listened to it. Epic stuff!


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> I am on the plane now and just listened to it. Epic stuff!


Safe flight, mate.

That was a great episode. Mitb review, Meltzer rant, SmackDown script leak, and a nice song to finish it off.


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> Safe flight, mate.
> 
> That was a great episode. Mitb review, Meltzer rant, SmackDown script leak, and a nice song to finish it off.


I am on the script leak part now. This is one of the best episodes ever. Brian keeps losing it over how bad this script writing is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I am on the script leak part now. This is one of the best episodes ever. Brian keeps losing it over how bad this script writing is.


*I can't wait for the YouTube thumbnail!*


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> I am on the script leak part now. This is one of the best episodes ever. Brian keeps losing it over how bad this script writing is.


The way Brian cracked up at the Baron Corbin interview was hilarious, lol.

This ep was definitely up there. One great segment after another. Forgot to mention his thoughts on a select few RAW segments, too.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

EDIT: Wrong thread, lol


----------



## Wolf Mark

48 minutes Epic rant. 😭


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Video dump for those interested in his Money in The Bank reviews:
















*


----------



## Shock Street

I wonder what his thoughts are on Nick Gage in AEW?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Shock Street said:


> I wonder what his thoughts are on Nick Gage in AEW?


*Here's a preview. He's gonna snap.*


----------



## Oiky

Jim is gonna hit the roof over Gages appearance in AEW haha


----------



## Ger

I heard Jim saying, that he thinks Dana Brooke looks more natural than Carmella. 
Seems he goes out of topics.


----------



## Hephaesteus

It's already begun 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418180717507448832


----------



## Londonlaw

Listening to the Drive Thru.

Wow, Brian went OFF on Dave Meltzer. And he’s so close to disclosing the exact details of Don Callis/Impact, I’m worried he’s also seemingly close to bringing on a lawsuit upon them 🤣

Ed Nordholm and Anthem do not mess around when it comes to litigation.

But enough has been implied we can all work out what happened, and at least one of the people it involved.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> Listening to the Drive Thru.
> 
> Wow, Brian went OFF on Dave Meltzer. And he’s so close to disclosing the exact details of Don Callis/Impact, I’m worried he’s also seemingly close to bringing on a lawsuit upon them 🤣
> 
> Ed Nordholm and Anthem do not mess around when it comes to litigation.
> 
> But enough has been implied we can all work out what happened, and at least one of the people it involved.


*At least Stephen P New is earning his paycheck every week 😂*


----------



## Hephaesteus

cornette heart attack in 3...2.. All Elite Wrestling on Twitter: "What a faceoff ... @orangecassidy and @Sting! Tune into @tntdrama NOW to watch #AEWDynamite #FyterFest Night 2 LIVE! https://t.co/ZYVVRI8YZC" / Twitter


----------



## Schwartzxz

Klitschko said:


> Fuck Dave Meltzer and his ummm uhhhh ummm uuhs. Spit it the fuck out already.


"so they were going to...so, so, so...umm yeah...they didnt really...well" the guy should never open his mouth again


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Londonlaw said:


> Listening to the Drive Thru.
> 
> Wow, Brian went OFF on Dave Meltzer. And he’s so close to disclosing the exact details of Don Callis/Impact, I’m worried he’s also seemingly close to bringing on a lawsuit upon them 🤣
> 
> Ed Nordholm and Anthem do not mess around when it comes to litigation.
> 
> But enough has been implied we can all work out what happened, and at least one of the people it involved.


You can still find enough to figure it out. Nobody really cared but it was making the rounds back then if you were talking about Impact.


https://www.twnpnews.com/2019/06/scarlett-bordeaux-leaves-impact-wrestling/










Impact Wrestling News: Details on Killer Kross' contract revealed


Where will Killer Kross end up? #NXT #AEW.




www.sportskeeda.com












Exclusive: Impact Investigation Involving Work Place Sexual Harassment


Wrestling News World Exclusive Thomas Fenton Reports: Wrestling News World has learned that a top management official within Impact wrestling was under




www.wrestlingnewsworld.com





I don't know if it's true or not but this is what he's talking about.


----------



## One Shed

I know this is WWE too but everyone should watch this:


----------



## ATamzarian

Two Sheds said:


> I know this is WWE too but everyone should watch this:


That sounds great, you wouldn't know where I could find a full copy of the leaked Smackdown script, do you?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The full drive thru is up on YouTube:




*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## One Shed




----------



## yeahright2

Jim is 100% right about Moxley. He just can´t NOT have those garbage matches.. And in my opinion it was especially stupid since Jericho is gonna have that kind of match next week.


----------



## Londonlaw

I’ll never forget the initial fallout from the Moxley/Brock Lesnar match at Wrestlemania 32. It took the tone that Lesnar simply didn’t want to ‘play ball’ and decided to run him over.

Even when Paul Heyman hinted that Ambrose was the problem, it persisted.

Until… Moxley revealed what he wanted to do in the match. Pliers, barbed wired in abundance, etc and that’s what Brock shut down. Moxley had no other ideas, hence we got what we got.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Moxley is like the Young Bucks equivalent of a garbage match wrestler. He can only do one type of match and it still looks bad.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## JerryMark

yeahright2 said:


> Jim is 100% right about Moxley. He just can´t NOT have those garbage matches.. And in my opinion it was especially stupid since Jericho is gonna have that kind of match next week.


i actually like hardcore wrestling, i mean up to a point, no light tubes and nonsense to where you can actually get hurt.

the thing is, if you do it ALL THE TIME it doesn't mean anything anymore. it can be a great blow off to a long hot feud.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## .christopher.

I don't watch NXT but do they have someone with Kamehameha in their name?

As a Dragon Ball fan, it was surreal hearing Cornette say Kamehameha, lol.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Shock Street

.christopher. said:


> I don't watch NXT but do they have someone with Kamehameha in their name?
> 
> As a Dragon Ball fan, it was surreal hearing Cornette say Kamehameha, lol.


I believe it's originally a Hawaiian word so possibly? Haven't listened yet

EDIT: My bad, he was a Hawaiian King


----------



## Chan Hung

I knew Jim would bash the Sting vs OC kick battle LOL. And deservedly so.


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> *Moxley is like the Young Bucks equivalent of a garbage match wrestler. He can only do one type of match and it still looks bad.*


I remember a year ago people were genuinely arguing that Moxley was a better in-ring performer than Omega. Hahahah idiots


----------



## bdon

bdon said:


> I remember a year ago people were genuinely arguing that Moxley was a better in-ring performer than Omega. Hahahah idiots


Which is further proof that most wrestling fans are not as “smart” to the industry as they like to think they are. They were worked into believing that the guy was a top in-ring performer by strong booking.

Bunch of fucking marks, man lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I just recently started binging Cornette videos and he's fucking hilarious, dude is smart as hell too, reckon he'd book a better product than most these days.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I just recently started binging Cornette videos and he's fucking hilarious, dude is smart as hell too, reckon he'd book a better product than most these days.


*Better late than never. Welcome to the party.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole experience is up y'all:




*


----------



## 749129

I never find him interesting but I love his rants on Moxley.


----------



## One Shed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419982725478551557


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

CAPTAINAR said:


> I never find him interesting but I love his rants on Moxley.


*I'm surprised Cornette hasn't instituted a Moxley rule yet and skipped all of his matches.*


----------



## One Shed

Drive Thru is open! He promised to go through AEW's roster this week and give his picks to form his own company like he did with WWE last week week so I hope it is on this episode.









Episode 202 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru - Omny.fm


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about CM Punk & Daniel Bryan, Baron Corbin, the new Vince McMahon series, Starrcade '86 & more, including Guess The Program! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...




t.co


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Drive Thru is open! He promised to go through AEW's roster this week and give his picks to form his own company like he did with WWE last week week so I hope it is on this episode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 202 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru - Omny.fm
> 
> 
> This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about CM Punk & Daniel Bryan, Baron Corbin, the new Vince McMahon series, Starrcade '86 & more, including Guess The Program! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.co


*I don't think it'll be 27 minutes long this time, lol. For reference:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette woke up pissed off today 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420355082667888641*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette woke up pissed off today 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420355082667888641*


Just wait until he sees,the jericho and nick gage match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette's gonna lose his mind this weekend.*


----------



## Peerless

Honestly thought Cornette would go harder on the Austin comparison but he actually agreed in a backhanded way. It's funny that he then went on to list all the differences which has ruined his own Stone Cold cosplay moniker now.


----------



## DUD

I just listened to the second episode of 83 Weeks. "The Fingerpoke Of Doom". Holy shit. Brian Last would have killed Bischoff ten times based on his comments (avoiding the main event segment). Cornette would have done him 50 times.


----------



## One Shed

Forum Dud said:


> I just listened to the second episode of 83 Weeks. "The Fingerpoke Of Doom". Holy shit. Brian Last would have killed Bischoff ten times based on his comments (avoiding the main event segment). Cornette would have done him 50 times.


Conrad let's people get away with just about anything. Gotta shill those mortgages.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Conrad let's people get away with just about anything. Gotta shill those mortgages.


*He single-handedly stops me from listening to Jr's podcast regularly. I only click a few really interesting clips on YouTube and that's it*.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *He single-handedly stops me from listening to Jr's podcast regularly. I only click a few really interesting clips on YouTube and that's it*.


Some hero needs to edit all the nonsense out of them.


----------



## .christopher.

Wait, AEW legitimately got heat from Dominos? Cornette called it again.

Brian asked Jim if they should do anything with them or another pizza place with them having that pizza cutter wielding psycho on and he said fuck no. It's why he - as someone who fucked the good guy with a tennis racket - never promoted tennis related things either. You want them to be associated with the good guys and their morals, right?


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## PushCrymeTyme

.christopher. said:


> Wait, AEW legitimately got heat from Dominos? Cornette called it again.
> 
> Brian asked Jim if they should do anything with them or another pizza place with them having that pizza cutter wielding psycho on and he said fuck no. It's why he - as someone who fucked the good guy with a tennis racket - never promoted tennis related things either. You want them to be associated with the good guys and their morals, right?


cornette proved wrong again with todays news........this is why u cultist need to stop hanging on every word a shock jock says


----------



## DUD

PushCrymeTyme said:


> cornette proved wrong again with todays news........this is why u cultist need to stop hanging on every word a shock jock says


Yeah. Cornette's funny as fuck at times but just like Bruce, Bischoff, JR etc you have to take there viewpoint and form your own viewpoint. They offer priceless experienced input but they'll have subconscious bias and input you have to overlook.


----------



## DUD

qntntgood said:


>


Jim Cornette's opinion of released WWE guys running AEW in to ground shows a complete lack of knowledge of the WCW situation which was exposed on his Table of 3 conversation with Michael Hayes and Eric Bischoff. WCW would have had a channel without the AOL/Time Warner merger. They may not have topped ratings like they did in 1997 but it wouldn't have been such a tragic demise. Shahid Khan is a billionaire and even if TNT get cold turkey there will be a lot of interest elsewhere. Viacom must perceive AEWs leadership to be everything they wanted from Dixies TNA.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Omg, the thumbnails are hilarious this week. I can't wait to watch!*


----------



## IronMan8

Forum Dud said:


> Yeah. Cornette's funny as fuck at times but just like Bruce, Bischoff, JR etc you have to take there viewpoint and form your own viewpoint. They offer priceless experienced input but they'll have subconscious bias and input you have to overlook.


Every carny shark’s opinion is loaded with work.

It’s hard to find objective sources in the field of wrestling.


----------



## Londonlaw

Didn’t think I’d be waking up to a Daffy Duck analogy on the Jim Cornette Experience. Bravo 🤣


----------



## One Shed

He started the Experience by asking "Are the 'Dominos' starting to fall on AEW's fascination with garbage wrestling?" Never misses a beat.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## .christopher.

PushCrymeTyme said:


> cornette proved wrong again with todays news........this is why u cultist need to stop hanging on every word a shock jock says


wat news, bro? Pls enl8in me coz i havent heard nothin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just listened to the Domino's rant and my cheeks hurt from laughing. Brian had a great idea for Shaq to pull up in an ambulance with Papa John's pizza and announce they've taken the advertising spot.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I disagree with Cornette when he said it's stupid that they're randomly enforcing the rules after two years. I get his point, but they needed to start somewhere, and they need to be consistent with it. Don't just use it as convenient booking for this match and then let the Young Bucks continue to jack off for 3 minutes in the middle of the crowd next week.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Ghost Lantern

Honestly I think Brain Last is just as entertaining.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Londonlaw

I just read that ‘Beautiful’ Bobby Eaton has passed away. Mere weeks after his wife.

I think either we get a VERY different Experience this week or we don’t get one at all. I still remember how cut up Jim Cornette was when Lance Russell died.

Bobby Eaton was one of the wrestlers Jim managed in the Midnight Express and supposedly one of the nicest people ever in wrestling. Still friends up to bow

Apart from possibly Bruce, this one is going to cut across JR’s podcast, Tony’s, Arn’s, 83 Weeks, etc.

Also, I watched him growing up. Great wrestler with one of the sweetest looking working punches. Bert Prentice and Jody Hamilton were sad enough, but this is a gut punch and this is going to floor Jim Cornette (and probably Brian, too)


----------



## yeahright2

Londonlaw said:


> I just read that ‘Beautiful’ Bobby Eaton has passed away. Mere weeks after his wife.
> 
> I think either we get a VERY different Experience this week or we don’t get one at all. I still remember how cut up Jim Cornette was when Lance Russell died.
> 
> Bobby Eaton was one of the wrestlers Jim managed in the Midnight Express and supposedly one of the nicest people ever in wrestling. Still friends up to bow
> 
> Apart from possibly Bruce, this one is going to cut across JR’s podcast, Tony’s, Arn’s, 83 Weeks, etc.
> 
> Also, I watched him growing up. Great wrestler with one of the sweetest looking working punches. Bert Prentice and Jody Hamilton were sad enough, but this is a gut punch and this is going to floor Jim Cornette (and probably Brian, too)


Damn, he was only 62  But he had a lot of health issues -Including cancer.
So glad they did that "Don´t tell Bobby" tribute show in 2019 while he was alive.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette called Wyatt's release 8 months ago when they set him on fire. 




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'll never get tired of hearing Cornette drag Moxley.




*


----------



## El Hammerstone

"You don't think Nick Gage could sell some pizzas for you?" No, I can't say that I do.

Then again, Dominos is straight trash, so tbf nothing could sell it to me.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## El Hammerstone

qntntgood said:


>


1:44-2:00 is literally what I have been saying for fucking ages.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*London Bruv was right. Cornette needed an extra day for the Eaton passing. Props to him for powering through the sadness and still doing the show at all.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423698137689075726*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## roastnbake

Cornette still gets royalty checks from WWE.

Never forget that every time he criticizes AEW and takes it easy on WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

roastnbake said:


> Cornette still gets royalty checks from WWE.
> 
> Never forget that every time he criticizes AEW and takes it easy on WWE.


*When does he take it easy on WWE? Up until he recently started regularly watching Smackdown because it's the best wrestling show on television, and NXT for Samoa Joe, he used to only make videos for WWE when they screwed something up or ran a PPV.*


----------



## One Shed

roastnbake said:


> Cornette still gets royalty checks from WWE.
> 
> Never forget that every time he criticizes AEW and takes it easy on WWE.


For what? 12 cents? He clearly shows that in his constant praise of Kevin Dunn, Bruce Prichard, and not questioning Vince's mental state...


----------



## ATamzarian

roastnbake said:


> Cornette still gets royalty checks from WWE.
> 
> Never forget that every time he criticizes AEW and takes it easy on WWE.


He didn't talk about or watch WWE for years and years because of how terrible he thinks it is. He's only reviews the PPVs - which he doesn't understand the stories or characters and reviews how good "the matches" were - like a standard Smark. Meaning his Opinion on WWE is completely worthless.
He doesn't "take it easy on WWE" he doesn't watch WWE. He's only started to watch clips here and there because everyone is praising the Roman stuff so damn much.
You Dubbaloos really are something else.
Why don't you lie more?


----------



## yeahright2

roastnbake said:


> Cornette still gets royalty checks from WWE.
> 
> Never forget that every time he criticizes AEW and takes it easy on WWE.


Yep, those 12 dollars/year is really what he needs to make ends meet.
The WWE network screwed everyone over as far as royalties go because contracts mentioned VHS, DVD, posters, Action figures etc. But nothing about digital media.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> For what? 12 cents? He clearly shows that in his constant praise of Kevin Dunn, Bruce Prichard, and not questioning Vince's mental state...


For Corny you'd hope it'd be more than 12 cents but regardless royalties are a legal entitlement it's not like WWE can just take them away because Cornette spoke bad about them.


----------



## Londonlaw

The Experience just dropped. Only a couple of minutes in. No music, no commercials, Jim in constant tears. Confirms Bobby Eaton had a multitude of illnesses, and the timeline that lead to his passing, though keeps the very very last bit private.

Whatever Brian Last makes from it, he will earn in multiples from trying to keep Jim on track on this show.

Heartbreaking 🥲


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> The Experience just dropped. Only a couple of minutes in. No music, no commercials, Jim in constant tears. Confirms Bobby Eaton had a multitude of illnesses, and the timeline that lead to his passing, though keeps the very very last bit private.
> 
> Whatever Brian Last makes from it, he will earn in multiples from trying to keep Jim on track on this show.
> 
> Heartbreaking 🥲


*I've never heard Cornette cry. I'm sad just reading this review.*


----------



## Londonlaw

The Legit DMD said:


> *I've never heard Cornette cry. I'm sad just reading this review.*


Got to the end and just thought “aww hell”

It was good to hear him reminisce (always is) but, whatever people think of Jim, the beginning and especially the end (I won’t spoil it) will get people.

Jim Cornette was almost like this when Lance Russell died, but this clearly hit much closer.


----------



## La Parka

Touching tribute for Bobby.

Jim’s a fantastic podcaster


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> Got to the end and just thought “aww hell”
> 
> It was good to hear him reminisce (always is) but, whatever people think of Jim, the beginning and especially the end (I won’t spoil it) will get people.
> 
> Jim Cornette was almost like this when Lance Russell died, but this clearly hit much closer.


*This episode must be really special because they've never uploaded the whole experience on YouTube before making hot clips first.




*


----------



## One Shed

I am listening to it this morning. Sad to hear the pain in Jim's voice.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Brian did a great job leading Jim away from the painful stuff


----------



## yeahright2

That was probably the hardest podcast Jim has ever done.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> That was probably the hardest podcast Jim has ever done.


*And already the highest viewed single day video he's ever done because people know how much Bobby meant to him.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Not Lying

I'm like 3 week behind on JC's experience/drive thru, but i just listened to the first 3 min of this episode and it's heartbreaking. That got me very emotional.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm like 3 week behind on JC's experience/drive thru, but i just listened to the first 3 min of this episode and it's heartbreaking. That got me very emotional.


*It's a great week to catch up since he was too heartbroken to do the AEW review. He might do it today, not sure.*


----------



## JerryMark

its great that bobby was one of the nicest guys ever in the business but wound up having some of the hottest heat ever in the business.😅


----------



## JerryMark




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Londonlaw

Listening to the Drive Thru, Jim Cornette comments on the Max Caster situation, and makes an interesting comparison with his NWA situation and how differently it was covered by certain people.


----------



## yeahright2

Londonlaw said:


> Listening to the Drive Thru, Jim Cornette comments on the Max Caster situation, and makes an interesting comparison with his NWA situation and how differently it was covered by certain people.


Came in here to say just that.. When Jim made his chicken joke, a lot of people (who already didn´t like him!) was up in arms about "Jim is a racist!", "He should be cancelled!" etc.
Now those same people are saying the Internet is soft and Caster didn´t say anything wrong.. Ironic, isn´t it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lots of content on the WWE releases this week:












*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Not Lying

I've had the craziest past month and there's just so much content I've never filtred so much listening to Jim.
A bit old, but INCREDIBLE rant on Dave. What a weirdo a hypocrite Dave is. If someone tells you "I am DONE with you", you stop HARASSING them. If I end a relationship or friendship, STOP TALKING TO ME. 
JC clapped back hard on him.
And Omega's responses are just pathetic, cringe and complete lack of awareness.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm ready for Cornette to shower Britt Baker with praise again. I think he'll also have good things to say about Omega's match with Christian.*


----------



## .christopher.

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm ready for Cornette to shower Britt Baker with praise again. I think he'll also have good things to say about Omega's match with Christian.*


It's funny because three of this sexists favourite wrestlers right now are women. Britt, Charlotte and Rhea.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> It's funny because three of this sexists favourite wrestlers right now are women. Britt, Charlotte and Rhea.


*And Britt is the only person to jump from the ban list to one of his favorite performers. That takes a special level of talent because that's usually the point of no return.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *And Britt is the only person to jump from the ban list to one of his favorite performers. That takes a special level of talent because that's usually the point of no return.*


Coming back from the Tooth and Nail Rule was a huge face turn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Coming back from the Tooth and Nail Rule was a huge face turn.


*Good news btw:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426668646710009857*


----------



## Bubbly2

Hope he does rampage as well


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Good news btw:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426668646710009857*


A lot needs to be edited off YouTube? Sounds promising.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## One Shed

Here is the full audio since apparently a lot will not be on YouTube:









Episode 394: Back To Normal - Jim Cornette Experience - Omny.fm


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews two weeks of AEW Dynamite & the debut of AEW Rampage! Plus, Jim talks about The Assassin, Bert Prentice, Max Caster, Drake Wuertz, wrestling history and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I need the Britt Baker review on youtube, dammit!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

qntntgood said:


>


*Wow, Cornette sounds like @bdon reacting to Omega losing 🤣*


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Legit DMD said:


> *Wow, Cornette sounds like @bdon reacting to Omega losing 🤣*


Fucking hell, why did you have to go stealing my comment right as I was typing it out.


----------



## Bubbly2

Two Sheds said:


> Here is the full audio since apparently a lot will not be on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 394: Back To Normal - Jim Cornette Experience - Omny.fm
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim reviews two weeks of AEW Dynamite & the debut of AEW Rampage! Plus, Jim talks about The Assassin, Bert Prentice, Max Caster, Drake Wuertz, wrestling history and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


isn't this the dynamite from 10 days ago?


----------



## One Shed

Bubbly2 said:


> isn't this the dynamite from 10 days ago?


He is reviewing both last week and this week on this show as he took last week off due to Bobby Eaton's death.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> *Wow, Cornette sounds like @bdon reacting to Omega losing 🤣*


Because this shit is so fucking simple. Cornette actually keeps himself zoned more in reality on this one without going into caricature-mode.

That was one of the worst booking decisions I have ever seen.


----------



## .christopher.

Two weeks of Dynamite and Rampage? No wonder they've had to edit a lot this week.

Also, yeah. The booking of Omega - whether you're a fan or not - has been suspect. Even I as a huge Christian fan, and Cornette as a huge Omega hater, can see that wasn't the smartest thing to do, but it doesn't matter too much because AEW fans won't care. It's all about who's going to have the next best match which is why it won't impact Hangman/whoever's potential win.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> Because this shit is so fucking simple. Cornette actually keeps himself zoned more in reality on this one without going into caricature-mode.
> 
> That was one of the worst booking decisions I have ever seen.


*This review should tell you that he's not being a caricature and that these are his genuine feelings. This is a man who unapologetically hates Kenny Omega and everything he stands for, yet he can still recognize how poorly executed this title change was.*


----------



## Londonlaw

Listening to the show, it’s his mid-length address of Drake Wuertz’s run for office that will definitely not make YouTube.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> Listening to the show, it’s his mid-length address of Drake Wuertz’s run for office that will definitely not make Facebook.


*How many f-bombs were dropped?*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *How many f-bombs were dropped?*


He said Drake should have been at the capitol riot and gotten shot instead of Ashli Babbitt.


----------



## Londonlaw

The Legit DMD said:


> *How many f-bombs were dropped?*


It very political in nature (inasmuch as he goes in on one side of the divide and all the cultural elements that get drawn in) and they don’t put political content up on YouTube


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> He said Drake should have been at the capitol riot and gotten shot instead of Ashli Babbitt.


Again.

He’s a caricature of himself. Shock jock radio for wrestling. He should send some of his earnings to Howard Stern.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> Again.
> 
> He’s a caricature of himself. Shock jock radio for wrestling. He should send some of his earnings to Howard Stern.


Nah bro, this is him; he can come off unhinged at times, but this is no act.


----------



## .christopher.

bdon said:


> Again.
> 
> He’s a caricature of himself. Shock jock radio for wrestling. He should send some of his earnings to Howard Stern.


As someone who's been a wrestling fan for as long as you have, I'm surprised you buy into the "this is an act" stuff.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Again.
> 
> He’s a caricature of himself. Shock jock radio for wrestling. He should send some of his earnings to Howard Stern.


He is just being himself turned up to 11, like most successful wrestling personalities.

Brian once again rightly pointed out how all the goofs surrounding Omega are really holding him back. Just awful comedy and instant fast forward material.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> He is just being himself turned up to 11, like most successful wrestling personalities.


That IS a caricature.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Jim whining about kenny and sex dolls is getting old at this point. That being said, I did agree with him and by giving away a win of that magnitude on free tv.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> That IS a caricature.


Yes, of course. But Jim just going about his day is already turned up to about 10.4 so it is not a huge jump.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> Yes, of course. But Jim just going about his day is already turned up to about 10.4 so it is not a huge jump.


Because he is an ignorant hick from Louisville. Lmao

And being from Louisville, he would never speak in such homophobic and racial ways in public. I can guarantee you he would not speak the way he does in a setting that isn’t around “the boys”, because he knows better.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Because he is an ignorant hick from Louisville. Lmao
> 
> And being from Louisville, he would never speak in such homophobic and racial ways in public. I can guarantee you he would not speak the way he does in a setting that isn’t around “the boys”, because he knows better.


I mean, people can say all kinds of things about Jim, but ignorant is not one of them. Even most who disagree with his opinions give him props for being one of the most knowledgeable wrestling historians ever.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> I mean, people can say all kinds of things about Jim, but ignorant is not one of them. Even most who disagree with his opinions give him props for being one of the most knowledgeable wrestling historians ever.


Ignorant in that he didn’t understand why he couldn’t say a chicken eating joke. Ignorant in that he doesn’t understand how homophobic he is showing himself to be with his “One-winged FAIRY” comments.

Sympathetic to the plight of African-Americans, homosexuals, etc, but ignorant to the ways his choice of words affect them. 

Ignorant.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> Ignorant in that he didn’t understand why he couldn’t say a chicken eating joke. Ignorant in that he doesn’t understand how homophobic he is showing himself to be with his “One-winged FAIRY” comments.


You've angrily referred to Cody as a cocksucker, you're not really in a position to talk.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> You've angrily referred to Cody as a cocksucker, you're not really in a position to talk.


And I willingly say it KNOWING what I am saying. Lol

But again, I would never speak like that in a public setting. Neither would Jim, because he is a FUCKING CARICATURE.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> And I willingly say it KNOWING what I am saying. Lol
> 
> But again, I would never speak like that in a public setting. Neither would Jim, because he is a FUCKING CARICATURE.


So you're not sympathetic to the plight of homosexuals?


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> So you're not sympathetic to the plight of homosexuals?


Oh, I am. I choose to use the words to describe Cody.

I know what I’m saying and accept the punishment that could come with them. Jim says them and tries to JUSTIFY his dog-whistling, which shows his ignorance.

Jim says them ONLY while in the setting of wrestling, BECAUSE HE IS A CARICATURE.

You really don’t get this..?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Ignorant in that he didn’t understand why he couldn’t say a chicken eating joke. Ignorant in that he doesn’t understand how homophobic he is showing himself to be with his “One-winged FAIRY” comments.
> 
> Sympathetic to the plight of African-Americans, homosexuals, etc, but ignorant to the ways his choice of words affect them.
> 
> Ignorant.


But he could and did say a joke about eating chicken, just as he did in 1995 on RAW. The company he worked for, just like they did in 1995, produced and chose to put the show out with the joke included. Then the professionally offended Twitter children started crying and Dave Lagana (who has since experienced his own comeuppance) acted all shocked that a show he edited somehow included this material and apologized. Now the same thing is happening to Max Caster. Caster does not need sensitivity training, the children on Twitter need a class on being adults and growing spines.

He is sympathetic to them because he understands that words are words and actions are actions. A wrestling heel being offensive? Imagine that.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> Oh, I am. I choose to use the words to describe Cody.
> 
> I know what I’m saying and accept the punishment that could come with them. Jim says them and tries to JUSTIFY his dog-whistling, which shows his ignorance.
> 
> Jim says them ONLY while in the setting of wrestling, BECAUSE HE IS A CARICATURE.
> 
> You really don’t get this..?


Oh, I get it just fine. Choosing to be racist/homophobic despite knowing better rather than being ignorantly racist/homophobic does not give you legitimate claim to a moral high ground; it's every bit as bad. Also, none of us know how Jim speaks in his private life, so that statement holds no water.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Oh, I get it just fine. Choosing to be racist/homophobic despite knowing better rather than being ignorantly racist/homophobic does not give you legitimate claim to a moral high ground; it's every bit as bad. Also, none of us know how Jim speaks in his private life, so that statement holds no water.


I have admitted to playing up my hatred of Cody. I have admitted that I exaggerate the anger. You know, a FUCKING CARICATURE OF HOW I FEEL!

Jim and you fucking Jim CRONIES refuse to admit that he is a CARICATURE of who he is in real life. That’s the issue.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> I have admitted to playing up my hatred of Cody. I have admitted that I exaggerate the anger. You know, a FUCKING CARICATURE OF HOW I FEEL!
> 
> Jim and you fucking Jim CRONIES refuse to admit that he is a CARICATURE of who he is in real life. That’s the issue.


Jim is a CARICATURE; an exaggerated version of himself. Happy? Why was that such an issue for you? 

Nevertheless, I reiterate that your choice of words to describe Cody and Jim's choice of words to describe Kenny are equally as bad, and No, you ADMITTING to playing a CARICATURE makes absolutely no difference. You being willing to LIVE WITH THE CONSEUENCES, also makes absolutely no difference. For the record, I'm not up in arms by either your or Jim's wording, as words are simply words; I'm simply going to call out hypocrisy when it's there.

As for the 'Jim's CRONIES' bit, I can speak at length about the many things I disagree with him on, as I have in the past on several occasions, but as always it will fall on deaf ears, so fuck it.

Are we done now? Issue resolved?


----------



## .christopher.

It's pointless trying to get through to some but good effort, @El Hammerstone .

I still find it weird that people think that if you like Jim, you agree with everything he says. Outside of his rants about AEWs booking I probably disagree with like 90% of his stuff.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Jim is a CARICATURE; an exaggerated version of himself. Happy? Why was that such an issue for you?
> 
> Nevertheless, I reiterate that your choice of words to describe Cody and Jim's choice of words to describe Kenny are equally as bad, and No, you ADMITTING to playing a CARICATURE makes absolutely no difference. You being willing to LIVE WITH THE CONSEUENCES, also makes absolutely no difference. For the record, I'm not up in arms by either your or Jim's wording, as words are simply words; I'm simply going to call out hypocrisy when it's there.
> 
> As for the 'Jim's CRONIES' bit, I can speak at length about the many things I disagree with him on, as I have in the past on several occasions, but as always it will fall on deaf ears, so fuck it.
> 
> Are we done now? Issue resolved?


Yes. Admitting that he is a caricature and not continuing to pretend that this is just 100% him, as he fucking tries to suggest every episode, matters. If you can’t admit that he is a caricature of himself, then I can’t take one’s thoughts and opinions on him seriously as they already believe him 100% ABOUT NOT PLAYING UP TO THE CHARACTER HE HAS CREATED.


----------



## bdon

.christopher. said:


> It's pointless trying to get through to some but good effort, @El Hammerstone .
> 
> I still find it weird that people think that if you like Jim, you agree with everything he says. Outside of his rants about AEWs booking I probably disagree with like 90% of his stuff.


I have not said that.

But I 100% will say if you can’t admit that Jim is a caricature of himself, then you are a cronie taking him at face value every time he says this is just how he is, whether is reiterating the statement on the Drive-Thru or on Twitter.

Hell, I listen to the Drive-Thru, because the takes are usually good and the historical references are wonderful. But I don’t go around bowing at his altar so loyally that I will pretend he isn’t caricature of himself either.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> Yes. Admitting that he is a caricature and not continuing to pretend that this is just 100% him, as he fucking tries to suggest every episode, matters.* If you can’t admit that he is a caricature of himself, then I can’t take one’s thoughts and opinions on him seriously as they already believe him 100% ABOUT NOT PLAYING UP TO THE CHARACTER HE HAS CREATED.*


Jesus Christ, I literally just admitted it in the post you quoted; we've really come to the point where you're putting words in my mouth now? Also, No, it really doesn't matter; whether or not he's playing himself up, these are still his general thoughts on the subject matter.

Anyway, I'm done wasting my time here. You can continue arguing with yourself if you so choose.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Jesus Christ, I literally just admitted it in the post you quoted; we've really come to the point where you're putting words in my mouth now? Also, No, it really doesn't matter; whether or not he's playing himself up, these are still his general thoughts on the subject matter.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done wasting my time here. You can continue arguing with yourself if you so choose.


I know you admitted it in that post. I was explaining to you why I will assume one person to be a Jim Cronie and another to just be a listener, which I sometimes do.

If someone can’t listen to Jim and realize that he is absolutely exaggerating his thoughts and feelings for the show, then that person is a CRONIE.

Likewise…if someone on this forum can’t read my Cody rants and decipher that it is exaggerated anger and hostility towards the man for doing shit I know to be wrong, then they are a BDon Cronie. Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> I have admitted to playing up my hatred of Cody. I have admitted that I exaggerate the anger. You know, a FUCKING CARICATURE OF HOW I FEEL!
> 
> Jim and you fucking Jim CRONIES refuse to admit that he is a CARICATURE of who he is in real life. That’s the issue.


*Because it's clear that he actually hates these people as much as he says.*



.christopher. said:


> It's pointless trying to get through to some but good effort, @El Hammerstone .
> 
> I still find it weird that people think that if you like Jim, you agree with everything he says. Outside of his rants about AEWs booking I probably disagree with like 90% of his stuff.


*Especially considering I'm a Russo fan.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette called this the worst thing they've ever done 🤣*





*And finally, the review I've been waiting for!




*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I meant to mention this earlier, but I like how Brian is on board with my Jade vs. Kamille idea for the same reasons. That would be money.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> Again.
> 
> He’s a caricature of himself. Shock jock radio for wrestling. He should send some of his earnings to Howard Stern.


Yes the guy who once threw mayonnaise at a gas station is totally “acting” angry


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

La Parka said:


> Yes the guy who once threw mayonnaise at a gas station is totally “acting” angry


*All those times he got arrested in real life were a work.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

Jim completely annihilating his new (likely one time) sponsor was hilarious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't see Cornette saying much bad about Rampage or Dynamite this week outside of the usual Bucks and Kenny rants, and the excessive finishers that 20-year developmental talent Shawn Spears survived against Sammy Guevara.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Last week's drive-thru is up on YouTube:




*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *I can't see Cornette saying much bad about Rampage or Dynamite this week outside of the usual Bucks and Kenny rants, and the excessive finishers that 20-year developmental talent Shawn Spears survived against Sammy Guevara.*


They had Dino-deuce and Jungle Boy with Stunt as follow-up on Punks debut. That´s not good business. 
I agree with them putting Punk on first - anything else and the audience would have sabotaged the show. But Stunt is not a good visual to the potential returning fans that tuned in to see Punk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> They had Dino-deuce and Jungle Boy with Stunt as follow-up on Punks debut. That´s not good business.
> I agree with them putting Punk on first - anything else and the audience would have sabotaged the show. But Stunt is not a good visual to the potential returning fans that tuned in to see Punk


*That too will be an interesting segue.*


----------



## One Shed

The Codecademy stuff was hilarious:


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## One Shed

He does review Rampage from last night around 2:41:30. He said it was not the way he would have debuted Punk, he said it was better:









Episode 395: Cult Of Personality - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews CM Punk's AEW debut on Rampage! Plus Jim talks about Roman Reigns' recent comments, St. Louis history, topless house cleaners and much more! Also, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & NXT! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join...




omny.fm





Also:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds I knew he'd be happy! *


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Two Sheds I knew he'd be happy! *


Brian said it was the best moment in AEW history and gave it 7.5 Meltzer stars heh...and then said "and then it went back to being AEW."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Brian said it was the best moment in AEW history and gave it 7.5 Meltzer stars heh...and then said "and then it went back to being AEW."


*I honestly have nothing bad to say about them this weekend because everything did what it needed to do, and I couldn't be happier. Can we talk about how Daniel Garcia forced Moxley to actually wrestle?! Was Cornette happy about that too?*


----------



## Wolf Mark

Two Sheds said:


> Brian said it was the best moment in AEW history and gave it 7.5 Meltzer stars heh...and then said "and then it went back to being AEW."


He's right.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *I honestly have nothing bad to say about them this weekend because everything did what it needed to do, and I couldn't be happier. Can we talk about how Daniel Garcia forced Moxley to actually wrestle?! Was Cornette happy about that too?*


He said Garcia has potential.

Another good part was Brian saying Omega looked the best he has in that he was wearing a suit and being serious and wondering what had happened. Jim said he probably heard the pop Punk got and realized he was about to be moved over to the value menu.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> Brian said it was the best moment in AEW history and gave it 7.5 Meltzer stars heh...and then said "and then it went back to being AEW."


Funnily enough that's how I felt also.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jim Cornette is trending on Twitter during NXT Takeover for praising AEW. So much for no one caring about his opinion.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429495659468627975

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429433021325844481
@bdon is he still a caricature of himself?








*


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jim Cornette is trending on Twitter during NXT Takeover for praising AEW. So much for no one caring about his opinion.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429495659468627975
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429433021325844481
> @bdon is he still a caricature of himself?
> 
> View attachment 106813
> *


He put over CM Punk’s stuff. Yes, he is still a caricature of himself, because he will still use One-Winger Fairy to dog-whistle that Kenny is a homosexual.

But go on. Keep the ear muffs on!


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 749129

Like I said I only watch his rants on Moxley but this time he praised him on his promos.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette hated pretty much everything I thought he would. Brian Last (along with all of us) has had enough of the Young Bucks. I've never heard him this mad outside of his Callis and Penelope Ford rants.*


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> He put over CM Punk’s stuff. Yes, he is still a caricature of himself, because he will still use One-Winger Fairy to dog-whistle that Kenny is a homosexual.
> 
> But go on. Keep the ear muffs on!


If he called Cody's finisher the Fairyroads, and then acknowledged that he was being purposely homophobic about it; you'd love it. This was never about Jim being a caricature.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> If he called Cody's finisher the Fairyroads, and then acknowledged that he was being purposely homophobic about it; you'd love it. This was never about Jim being a caricature.


No, I wouldn’t, cryass. He is a caricature for his show.

I got love for ya, but this hill of defending that Jim is not an over-exaggerated character, ie CARICATURE, of himself is pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> No, I wouldn’t, cryass. He is a caricature for his show.


Okay, so we're just going straight to name calling and the "nuh uh, you" approach are we? Well, I'm not wasting my time with that. Newsflash my friend, if you wouldn't be in support of that, then you've literally just went back on everything you've attempted to establish pages back, so nice going, good day.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Okay, so we're just going straight to name calling and the "nuh uh, you" approach are we? Well, I'm not wasting my time with that. Newsflash my friend, if you wouldn't be in support of that, then you've literally just went back on everything you've attempted to establish pages back, so nice going, good day.


Would I find it comical? Sure. I laugh when he goes on an Omega rant and don’t even give a shit about the One-Winged Fairy comments, because I’m not thin-skinned.

But can I see through it to know that he is exaggerating his feelings to make himself more enjoyable and to keep his listeners entertained, all of whom share similar thoughts to him? You’re goddamned right I can see through it and admit that.

BECAUSE I’M NOT A MINDLESS CRONIE TRYING TO DEFEND HIM.


----------



## bdon

Omega does geeky shit on television that I find hilarious, but I can admit that it is geeky. BECAUSE I’M NOT A MINDLESS CRONIE.


----------



## bdon

I’m still unsure what is so offensive about calling him a caricature, which is literally an exaggerated version of one’s self.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## One Shed

qntntgood said:


>


The Spider-man reference in the graphic is great.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> The Spider-man reference in the graphic is great.


*Did you see the new trailer btw?*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Did you see the new trailer btw?*


I heard about the leak but have not seen the footage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I heard about the leak but have not seen the footage.


*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429981786172399632*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429981786172399632*


Definitely looks awesome. Great to see Doc Ock really is back.


----------



## the_hound

Two Sheds said:


> Definitely looks awesome. Great to see Doc Ock really is back.


i'm hoping GG is defoe but didn't sound like him


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

the_hound said:


> i'm hoping GG is defoe but didn't sound like him


I can confirm it is him, there's a screenshot of his face online. There's 6 villains in it. Tobey and Andrew are 100% back too.


----------



## 749129

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I can confirm it is him, there's a screenshot of his face online. There's 6 villains in it. Tobey and Andrew are 100% back too.


I heard the rumours Tom Hiddleston will be there as well since it is about multiverse.


----------



## the_hound

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I can confirm it is him, there's a screenshot of his face online. There's 6 villains in it. Tobey and Andrew are 100% back too.


oh my god, he really terrified me as the GG but what a fantastic actor.

OUT AM I????????? (so many brilliant lines)


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

the_hound said:


> oh my god, he really terrified me as the GG but what a fantastic actor.
> 
> OUT AM I????????? (so many brilliant lines)


"You know I'm something of a scientist myself"
"We are who we choose to be Spider-Man, now choose!!"
"I've been like a father to you....be a son to me"

Dafoe's Goblin is one of my favourite comic book villains of all time, such a great actor and character. And if the rumours are true, he's the main villain of the movie.


----------



## One Shed

the_hound said:


> i'm hoping GG is defoe but didn't sound like him


Hopefully it is him. I think they are going all out and getting everyone back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hell has frozen over. AEW fans are defending Cornette to spite Booker T.*


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hell has frozen over. AEW fans are defending Cornette to spite Booker T.*
> 
> View attachment 106942


Wait what's happening here?


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Wait what's happening here?


Not sure.. But maybe it´s because Cornette said Punks debut was perfect.
Booker didn´t think it was great -He especially didn´t like the WWE bashing and said Punk had a chance to be better.. Which I kinda agree with, but it has become the standard to talk trash about WWE.
However, I don´t think this was the time to critique Punk or AEW´s handling of the debut (what happened when Punk left and it went back to being AEW is another issue) .. If he didn´t have anything good to say, maybe he should have waited a few weeks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Not sure.. But maybe it´s because Cornette said Punks debut was perfect.
> Booker didn´t think it was great -He especially didn´t like the WWE bashing and said Punk had a chance to be better.. Which I kinda agree with, but it has become the standard to talk trash about WWE.
> However, I don´t think this was the time to critique Punk or AEW´s handling of the debut (what happened when Punk left and it went back to being AEW is another issue) .. If he didn´t have anything good to say, maybe he should have waited a few weeks.


*This is exactly right.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430249346809933831


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430544676126347276


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430544676126347276


*I never thought I would live to see Cornette be a hero to the AEW fan base. Wild. @Two Sheds Send in that video of Maki Itoh with the exploding barbed wire bat to restore order.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *I never thought I would live to see Cornette be a hero to the AEW fan base. Wild. @Two Sheds Send in that video of Maki Itoh with the exploding barbed wire bat to restore order.*


even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Leviticus

That's not really Cornette praising AEW it's Cornette praising a veteran wrestling director who has long since mastered tv production. It really has nothing to do with AEW's creative product. Even TNA had a great tv crew, even when they were doing shit like Aces & Eights. and Immortal.


----------



## Not Lying

can't wait to listen to this.

JR and JC!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> can't wait to listen to this.
> 
> JR and JC!


*Conrad clickbait. It's a compilation of old Jim Cornette interviews.*


----------



## Not Lying

Ah putain! too good to be true.


----------



## .christopher.

CM Punk's debut has brought AEW fans and Cornette closer together. Talk about moving the needle.


----------



## Not Lying

.christopher. said:


> CM Punk's debut has brought AEW fans and Cornette closer together. Talk about moving the needle.


I wanted to send Cornette this but maybe someone else can, if you heard the Punk interview
At 34:35 CM Punk says (in response to loving wrestling) "I could watch Bill Watts Mid-South, Jim Crockets promotion and enjoy it, I could watch Midnight Express match, I could watch Austin cutting promos".

I guess Punk is stuck in the past too like Cornette 😂


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

The Definition of Technician said:


> I wanted to send Cornette this but maybe someone else can, if you heard the Punk interview
> At 34:35 CM Punk says (in response to loving wrestling) "I could watch Bill Watts Mid-South, Jim Crockets promotion and enjoy it, I could watch Midnight Express match, I could watch Austin cutting promos".
> 
> I guess Punk is stuck in the past too like Cornette 😂


That is why I think Punk is ultimately going to be a heel in AEW. The Bucks are going to pitch ideas to him for a match and he is going to laugh and say "wait, seriously?" Then start giving some promos on that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well, Cornette will have plenty of content this week since the show was absolute putrid garbage.*


----------



## DaSlacker

The Definition of Technician said:


> I wanted to send Cornette this but maybe someone else can, if you heard the Punk interview
> At 34:35 CM Punk says (in response to loving wrestling) "I could watch Bill Watts Mid-South, Jim Crockets promotion and enjoy it, I could watch Midnight Express match, I could watch Austin cutting promos".
> 
> I guess Punk is stuck in the past too like Cornette 😂


It's more that it's the era and styles he grew up accustomed with. Talk to somebody born in 1988 and most will say the same about Attitude Era, ECW, Hardy Boyz, The Rock. 

A person born in 1998 will feel the same about the transition from Ruthless Aggression to Reality Era, TNA, Orton, Punk himself. Hell, the latter generation explains why Cena is now universally liked lol.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## El Hammerstone

qntntgood said:


>


Tony Khan...Nick Khan, a coincidence? Surely not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole experience is up:




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I knew Cornette would love Walter vs Dragunov. It was his MOTY last year.*


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Legit DMD said:


> *I knew Cornette would love Walter vs Dragunov. It was his MOTY last year.*


Neither guy is a roided up bodybuilder who performs multiple headlocks per match, how on earth could this be?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


> Neither guy is a roided up bodybuilder who performs multiple headlocks per match, how on earth could this be?


*Honestly, it shouldn't be surprising to anyone because Cornette himself said Walter would fit right in with '80s wrestling and if he had a few million dollars to start his own promotion, that would be the first guy he signs. He takes the best elements of that style and today's style to make the perfect blend.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Honestly, it shouldn't be surprising to anyone because Cornette himself said Walter would fit right in with '80s wrestling and if he had a few million dollars to start his own promotion, that would be the first guy he signs. He takes the best elements of that style and today's style to make the perfect blend.*


Didn´t he actually say "Any era"? Walter isn´t a bodybuilder, so he´d fit with the 70´s, 60´s or whatever era.


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *I knew Cornette would love Walter vs Dragunov. It was his MOTY last year.*


I like that they spoofed Brock's ridiculous hair.


----------



## Londonlaw

Drive Thru is an interesting listen, especially the part where they examine Nick Khan’s interview, his vision for the company, compared to the momentum AEW is on. Brian reveals who he is rooting for in the promotional rivalry and why.

Jim also makes a revision that may surprise one or two of you.


----------



## One Shed

Londonlaw said:


> Drive Thru is an interesting listen, especially the part where they examine Nick Khan’s interview, his vision for the company, compared to the momentum AEW is on. Brian reveals who he is rooting for in the promotional rivalry and why.
> 
> Jim also makes a revision that may surprise one or two of you.


Am listening now. I appreciate you not spoiling the details


----------



## Londonlaw

Two Sheds said:


> Am listening now. I appreciate you not spoiling the details


No problem. I like to tease ☺

By the way, if you don’t like spoilers, best keep off Twitter. Someone is potentially spoiling something for All Out…


----------



## One Shed

Londonlaw said:


> No problem. I like to tease ☺
> 
> By the way, if you don’t like spoilers, best keep off Twitter. Someone is potentially spoiling something for All Out…


I do my best to avoid Twitter as much as possible. It is usually the internet version of pouring bleach in your eyes or a Marko Stunt match.


----------



## Not Lying

Cornette burying Booker T like he should for those stupid Punk comments.

Side note, Last is such a manipulative talker to make things go in direction he wants, I'm sure he saw the twitter video going around of Booker's TNA appearance where he mentions WWE, but acted like he didn't and asked JC if he remembers Booker's promos.


----------



## yeahright2

Londonlaw said:


> Drive Thru is an interesting listen, especially the part where they examine Nick Khan’s interview, his vision for the company, compared to the momentum AEW is on. Brian reveals who he is rooting for in the promotional rivalry and why.
> 
> Jim also makes a revision that may surprise one or two of you.


okay.. what´s the revision that´ll surprise us? I´ve heard the entire episode, but didn´t hear anything I didn´t expect to hear from him?


----------



## DUD

I'm Wayyy behind but Jim Cornette handled Dave Meltzer's comments to Max Caster scenario perfectly. Just pointed out the massive hypocrite he was and laughed about it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> okay.. what´s the revision that´ll surprise us? I´ve heard the entire episode, but didn´t hear anything I didn´t expect to hear from him?


*Probably this:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431701953730461703*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is a LONG one:




*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Probably this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431701953730461703*


 Interesting listen. 
If TK wakes up one day, fires Bucks and Olega from’EVPs, that would be the 100% best thing for the company. 
Maybe Punk can wake him up. The only decision making cancer left would be Jericho, but i’m’sure that whore is gona be back for WWE soon for $$.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## wrestling_fan_03

The Definition of Technician said:


> Interesting listen.
> If TK wakes up one day, fires Bucks and Olega from’EVPs, that would be the 100% best thing for the company.
> Maybe Punk can wake him up. The only decision making cancer left would be Jericho, but i’m’sure that whore is gona be back for WWE soon for $$.


I always had a feeling that Omega and the Bucks are going to be an indie version of the Kliq, but so far the only sign I see is them holding the belts, This vision may come true unless Omega drops the belt soon since the belt collector gimmick is starting to fade and the Bucks lose their taken control over the division unless they drop the belts to Jurassic Express.

but otherwise the shows and matches are good ,with the exception of some guys not performing well lately like MOX but that's on them.

So how come getting rid of them is better?

On Jim's podcast, I don't get Jim and the other gentleman's opinion, does he think that AEW will eventually lose because the stars are handling the booking or that WWE will lose for pissing off it's talent?


----------



## Not Lying

wrestling_fan_03 said:


> I always had a feeling that Omega and the Bucks are going to be an indie version of the Kliq, but so far the only sign I see is them holding the belts, This vision may come true unless Omega drops the belt soon since the belt collector gimmick is starting to fade and the Bucks lose their taken control over the division unless they drop the belts to Jurassic Express.
> 
> but otherwise the shows and matches are good ,with the exception of some guys not performing well lately like MOX but that's on them.
> 
> So how come getting rid of them is better?
> 
> On Jim's podcast, I don't get Jim and the other gentleman's opinion, does he think that AEW will eventually lose because the stars are handling the booking or that WWE will lose for pissing off it's talent?


I'm speaking honestly from a personal perspective. I knew what the Bucks where up about before AEW started, but i thought this shit wouldn't affect the TV presentation with so many around them
But I just can't deal with these guys. They are not even TRYING to be believable. 

I skip their BS repetitive matches, I skip their promos, they give themselves the titles for too long, and on TV they take up much time, and they also got some HORRIBLE talent working alongside them (Cutler and Naka). These people I just find as clowns, they are happy thinking short-term for their own pockets and legacy. 

These people don't know how to wrestle (because they literally break a wrestling rule every 30s during a match), they just can't do it properly. You'll never see Bucks deliver anything close Walter/Dragunov or Balor/KOR that's great from an athletic stand point but also involves SELLING and making things BELIEVABLE. 

I think Jim thinks that WWE will continue to slip while AEW might maintain their current viewership (with the logic that if you watch this crap, you'll continue watching) so they would eventually beat them without needing to improve. 

Now, for me, I enjoy AEW a lot, I just can't believe I have to enjoy a wrestling alternative, that unfortunately it's EVPs don't care about breaking kayfabe every step of the way. They also care about doing moves moves moves. I've said it before, I'm expecting a canadian destroyer from the top of the cage for a 2 count in this Bucks/Lucha Bros upcoming circus performance. 

Say what you will, but maintaing kayfabe is still possible (look at the WWE 4 horsewomen on twitter, they're almost always in character). Having athletic believable matches is also possible. Unfortunately, AEW gives tons of time to people that don't give a shit about making wrestling look good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

wrestling_fan_03 said:


> I always had a feeling that Omega and the Bucks are going to be an indie version of the Kliq, but so far the only sign I see is them holding the belts, This vision may come true unless Omega drops the belt soon since the belt collector gimmick is starting to fade and the Bucks lose their taken control over the division unless they drop the belts to Jurassic Express.
> 
> but otherwise the shows and matches are good ,with the exception of some guys not performing well lately like MOX but that's on them.
> 
> So how come getting rid of them is better?
> 
> On Jim's podcast, I don't get Jim and the other gentleman's opinion, does he think that AEW will eventually lose because the stars are handling the booking or that WWE will lose for pissing off it's talent?


*They want AEW to win, but doubt they will because of too many cooks in the kitchen with big egos, mostly The Bucks and Cody. *


----------



## GothicBohemian

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is a LONG one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't agree with most of what was said in this episode - and almost none of what Cornette said - but rooting for AEW over WWE on principle just because of who has influence in WWE and what results from their decision? I'm all onside for that. 

"I root for AEW because I think WWE is evil ..."
"... that's a fucked up system, it's horrible creative, they've got the advantage, they've got the money, they've got the legacy - I root for AEW because I don't see any signs of WWE getting better." - Brian Last

Me as well, Brian.

I listen to these two because I enjoy Cornette's hilarious takes on what he dislikes. He has a viewpoint rooted in his experience and a preference for the pro wrestling world as he knew it in his younger years. In his ideal promotion, everyone knows who is in charge and things are kept in line with an iron fist. My preferences are different. I like variety and value creative freedom. Like him, I'm biased by my own experiences as I gravitate towards cooperative, open working arrangements where duties are shared. I like enthusiastic, friendly folks in charge. Hence, I root for AEW because they are the kind of wrestling company I'd want to work for. Hire me, Tony.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't agree with most of what was said in this episode - and almost none of what Cornette said - but rooting for AEW over WWE on principle just because of who has influence in WWE and what results from their decision? I'm all onside for that.
> 
> "I root for AEW because I think WWE is evil ..."
> "... that's a fucked up system, it's horrible creative, they've got the advantage, they've got the money, they've got the legacy - I root for AEW because I don't see any signs of WWE getting better." - Brian Last
> 
> Me as well, Brian.
> 
> I listen to these two because I enjoy Cornette's hilarious takes on what he dislikes. He has a viewpoint rooted in his experience and a preference for the pro wrestling world as he knew it in his younger years. In his ideal promotion, everyone knows who is in charge and things are kept in line with an iron fist. My preferences are different. I like variety and value creative freedom. Like him, I'm biased by my own experiences as I gravitate towards cooperative, open working arrangements where duties are shared. I like enthusiastic, friendly folks in charge. Hence, I root for AEW because they are the kind of wrestling company I'd want to work for. Hire me, Tony.


*I'm somewhere in the middle. I think AEW has too much creative freedom and WWE doesn't have enough. The Attitude Era was perfect. They got bullet points and were told to freestyle as long as the bullet points were covered. Everything is all over the place in AEW and they need someone to maintain order in their segments AND their matches.*


----------



## GothicBohemian

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm somewhere in the middle. I think AEW has too much creative freedom and WWE doesn't have enough. The Attitude Era was perfect. They got bullet points and were told to freestyle as long as the bullet points were covered. Everything is all over the place in AEW and they need someone to maintain order in their segments AND their matches.*


AEW hasn't found the happy spot for group creativity. Nothing seems planned with an eye for how it will all work over months, just weeks and so things like matches happening in what feels like the wrong order is an issue. 

Bullet points I could live with so long as this wasn't something passed down from a solitary authority. Some direction coming out of group brainstorming sessions is more what I'd want to see. Have a meeting that includes the lead booker (TK), someone involved in the production and formatting side and talents who will be working a program together for upcoming shows. Throw around ideas and see what sort of matches could fit that narrative. Structure things, but do it with collaboration.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GothicBohemian said:


> AEW hasn't found the happy spot for group creativity. Nothing seems planned with an eye for how it will all work over months, just weeks and so things like matches happening in what feels like the wrong order is an issue.
> 
> Bullet points I could live with so long as this wasn't something passed down from a solitary authority. Some direction coming out of group brainstorming sessions is more what I'd want to see. Have a meeting that includes the lead booker (TK), someone involved in the production and formatting side and talents who will be working a program together for upcoming shows. Throw around ideas and see what sort of matches could fit that narrative. Structure things, but do it with collaboration.


*I agree with you to an extent. Your proposal also brings up the issues we previously discussed in this thread of too many cooks in the kitchen. It's really hard to get a group of people to agree on one thing, especially when their images are at stake. 

I like the way Vince did it back in the Attitude Era by consulting with the top guys on their specific segments. Steve Austin cussed him out many times for silly ideas, but the final product was usually great. Imagine if they had to have those discussions with five other guys present.*


----------



## GothicBohemian

The Legit DMD said:


> *I agree with you to an extent. Your proposal also brings up the issues we previously discussed in this thread of too many cooks in the kitchen. It's really hard to get a group of people to agree on one thing, especially when their images are at stake.
> 
> I like the way Vince did it back in the Attitude Era by consulting with the top guys on their specific segments. Steve Austin cussed him out many times for silly ideas, but the final product was usually great. Imagine if they had to have those discussions with five other guys present.*


It's easy for me to picture creative groups without a leader since that's a work environment I'm familiar with. In my experience, egos are easier to handle when people feel like they have a role in deciding how they are going to contribute and aren't being dictated to. It's also really hard for one person, or a small consistant group, to keep coming up with new and reasonable ideas without fresh input.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GothicBohemian said:


> It's easy for me to picture creative groups without a leader since that's a work environment I'm familiar with. In my experience, egos are easier to handle when people feel like they have a role in deciding how they are going to contribute and aren't being dictated to. It's also really hard for one person, or a small consistant group, to keep coming up with new and reasonable ideas without fresh input.


*So what if 3/5 people agree that you should go to the ring in a miniskirt and roller skates when you think it's silly? Is it majority rules at that point, or do you get veto power? That's where it gets messy for me.*


----------



## yeahright2

GothicBohemian said:


> It's easy for me to picture creative groups without a leader since that's a work environment I'm familiar with. In my experience, egos are easier to handle when people feel like they have a role in deciding how they are going to contribute and aren't being dictated to. It's also really hard for one person, or a small consistant group, to keep coming up with new and reasonable ideas without fresh input.


Input from others is fine - In wrestling all bookers took inputs, but there was only one head booker.
From my working experience in teams, nothing gets done without a team leader to cut through the bs and say "this is how we do it". And if there´s a big ego that can´t handle that, he (or she) is off the team.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The new Experience is up y'all: @Two Sheds 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432059285299662850




*


----------



## GothicBohemian

yeahright2 said:


> Input from others is fine - In wrestling all bookers took inputs, but there was only one head booker.
> From my working experience in teams, nothing gets done without a team leader to cut through the bs and say "this is how we do it". And if there´s a big ego that can´t handle that, he (or she) is off the team.


And it's fine if it's the best approach for the environment you know. I probably wouldn't like working there, but you might well find what I'm used to off-putting. A healthy workplace is one that suits those working there and the nature of what they do. 

I've been in both collaborative and directed workplaces and have a definite preference for the group style where everyone on the team gets a chance to speak and then each leaves to work on their specific task related to the whole. Often the person who has ownership of a task decides how to deliver their part. What matters is that it has enough in common with each other contribution for it to fit into a cohesive whole. In AEW, sometimes the separate parts lack enough ties to one another to seem that they belong on the same episode of the same show. This is something they need to work on.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *The new Experience is up y'all: @Two Sheds
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432059285299662850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So much Cornette this weekend heh. I just am now getting finished listening to the Drive Thru. The conversation of how much has changed in the last couple months with WWE and AEW was very good.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## roastnbake

It would be nice if Cornette had a co-host who actually watched the matches he was commenting on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't believe Cornette subjected himself to that shitty tag match with Cutler and Kaz*. *It was everything you'd expect it to be and worse*. * It's so annoying how this company can put greatness on the TV one week and have hot garbage on the air next week. They had a glorified Divas Era cat fight and a comedy match in the main event of a show we're supposed to be taking seriously.




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole experience is up:




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette had a 30-minute rant for Nia and Flair's nonsense on RAW this week:
















*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette finally admits Cody may get booed if he returns to wrestling.*


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette had a 30-minute rant for Nia and Flair's nonsense on RAW this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"Wrestling a waterbed" is the most apt a description possible when it comes to Nia Jax. The leg drop she utilizes in her moveset is fascinating to me; she not only has zero hops, but she has negative hops. She simply falls straight down on her ass and you need to hope to Christ that she manages to throw her leg out in time to not kick the opponent in the temple, I've honestly never seen anything like it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


> "Wrestling a waterbed" is the most apt a description possible when it comes to Nia Jax. The leg drop she utilizes in her moveset is fascinating to me; she not only has zero hops, but she has negative hops. She simply falls straight down on her ass and you need to hope to Christ that she manages to throw her leg out in time to not kick the opponent in the temple, I've honestly never seen anything like it.


*It's amazing that she can be this flagrantly awful for 6 years and still get featured regularly. Even Tamina got booked to her skill level after a short while. I'm patiently waiting for "The Rock's cousin" armor to wear off.*


----------



## qntntgood

I've said before and I will say again,once that new car smell wares off on cm punk. The question is going to be is,now what he is back.


----------



## yeahright2

Listening to an old episode of the Experience (342).. Turns out Jim can predict the future 
On this episode he said "Ever-rise looks like the main eventers in AEW".. And where are they now? In AEW, they had their debut against one of the biggest stars there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Listening to an old episode of the Experience (342).. Turns out Jim can predict the future
> On this episode he said "Ever-rise looks like the main eventers in AEW".. And where are they now? In AEW, they had their debut against one of the biggest stars there.


*I like Daniel Garcia, but can do without the other two. They're interchangeable flunkies to me.*


----------



## Ger

ROFL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*



*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette's new site already crashed 15 minutes before the grand opening:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434155788914864130

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434164533359267844*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette's new site already crashed 15 minutes before the grand opening:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434155788914864130
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434164533359267844*


Hotchkiss is going back to prison.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette has blessed us with lots of content before All Out!
















*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette is so angry about his website's bandwidth issues 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434554708652433417*


----------



## One Shed

I really hope one of the things Jim and Brian talked about on the Experience happens. They said what if some of the lapsed fans who stopped watching due to the PG clown show WWE became start tuning in and then coming to shows because of Punk? They will cheer Punk loudly, but if in the next segment they present Dwarf Dong Sucker, a Hardly Boys choreography routine with the corpse ref and no rules, or you have Trashitty phantom kicking someone, will they completely shit on the goofy stuff like they used to do to Cena? That would be glorious to watch. I really hope it happens.


----------



## Garty

Two Sheds said:


> I really hope one of the things Jim and Brian talked about on the Experience happens. They said what if some of the lapsed fans who stopped watching due to the PG clown show WWE became start tuning in and then coming to shows because of Punk? They will cheer Punk loudly, but if in the next segment they present Dwarf Dong Sucker, a Hardly Boys choreography routine with the corpse ref and no rules, or you have Trashitty phantom kicking someone, will they completely shit on the goofy stuff like they used to do to Cena? That would be glorious to watch. I really hope it happens.


Yes and those people are called... fucking lemmings and fucking morons! Imagine going to a show you know nothing about, just to see one guy and then "hope" the rest of the show lives up to their excitement for Punk only? Yeah, that seems kind of ass-backward, but look who's saying it. 

I didn't think Cornette and his cult could be any more lame, childish and petty. I was wrong.


----------



## One Shed

Garty said:


> Yes and those people are called... fucking lemmings and fucking morons! Imagine going to a show you know nothing about, just to see one guy and then "hope" the rest of the show lives up to their excitement for Punk only? Yeah, that seems kind of ass-backward, but look who's saying it.
> 
> I didn't think Cornette and his cult could be any more lame, childish and petty. I was wrong.


No, those people are called wrestling fans. They found out an actual star was active again after being turned off by goofiness for years and years. So yes, I can see them showing up to a show they know nothing about except it is going to feature a wrestling star and will act accordingly if the next segment turns into a circus act.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Garty said:


> Yes and those people are called... fucking lemmings and fucking morons! Imagine going to a show you know nothing about, just to see one guy and then "hope" the rest of the show lives up to their excitement for Punk only? Yeah, that seems kind of ass-backward, but look who's saying it.
> 
> I didn't think Cornette and his cult could be any more lame, childish and petty. I was wrong.


*I heard directly from someone who attended the Rampage in Chicago that a lot of Cornette fans were in the merch line having a great time, so you can take your horribly incorrect assumptions somewhere else.*


----------



## Not Lying

Looking forward for Jim’s All Out review. Pretty sure Jim and I will agree that Punk/Darby was MOTN. 
What do you guys think he’ll pick for MOTN?


----------



## Klitschko

Two Sheds said:


> I really hope one of the things Jim and Brian talked about on the Experience happens. They said what if some of the lapsed fans who stopped watching due to the PG clown show WWE became start tuning in and then coming to shows because of Punk? They will cheer Punk loudly, but if in the next segment they present Dwarf Dong Sucker, a Hardly Boys choreography routine with the corpse ref and no rules, or you have Trashitty phantom kicking someone, will they completely shit on the goofy stuff like they used to do to Cena? That would be glorious to watch. I really hope it happens.


Didn't attitude era have a ton of goofy shit back then?

And yea a lot of people shit on Hardly Boys now, but im pretty sure there was a bunch of people back then shitting on Hardy Boyz for their high flying and because they didn't fit the mold of a traditional tag team.



The Definition of Technician said:


> Looking forward for Jim’s All Out review. Pretty sure Jim and I will agree that Punk/Darby was MOTN.
> What do you guys think he’ll pick for MOTN?


Omega/Christian im guessing.


----------



## yeahright2

Klitschko said:


> Didn't attitude era have a ton of goofy shit back then?
> 
> And yea a lot of people shit on Hardly Boys now, but im pretty sure there was a bunch of people back then shitting on Hardy Boyz for their high flying and because they didn't fit the mold of a traditional tag team.
> 
> 
> 
> Omega/Christian im guessing.


Omega? Nope. But he will probably say it´s impressive that Christian can get a somewhat decent match out of Omega.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> Didn't attitude era have a ton of goofy shit back then?
> 
> And yea a lot of people shit on Hardly Boys now, but im pretty sure there was a bunch of people back then shitting on Hardy Boyz for their high flying and because they didn't fit the mold of a traditional tag team.


*Not at all. Ironically, Cornette was the only one against "furniture" being used in tag matches. Everyone else thought the Hardyz, Dudleyz, and Edge and Christian were the greatest of all time.*


----------



## Not Lying

Omega vs Christian was a great main event match with big spots, counters and no stupid shit. I liked it too. 

Punk and Darby had did their thing and I liked the abrupt finish. I loved how they worked match. 
I’d like them to protect Punk’s GTS too just like Omega’s OWA.


----------



## DaSlacker

At a guess

He'll criticize Moxley's post match interaction, Statlander, the cage match, the women's battle royal, Omega's performance. 

Will praise the opener, Baker, Punk vs Allin, Christian. 

Will question debuting Cole and Danielson in same segment. Laugh his head off at suggestions it's best PPV in 20 years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DaSlacker said:


> At a guess
> 
> He'll criticize Moxley's post match interaction, Statlander, the cage match, the women's battle royal, Omega's performance.
> 
> Will praise the opener, Baker, Punk vs Allin, Christian.
> 
> Will question debuting Cole and Danielson in same segment. Laugh his head off at suggestions it's best PPV in 20 years.


*I think Statlander did a phenomenal job with Britt and gave her her best match since Thunder Rosa.* *My only complaint is that she kicked out of the top rope Canadian Destroyer and a Curb Stomp. AEW sucks at protecting devastating moves and finishers outside of a select few. Britt's Curbstomp should definitely be in that category.*


----------



## One Shed

Klitschko said:


> Didn't attitude era have a ton of goofy shit back then?
> 
> And yea a lot of people shit on Hardly Boys now, but im pretty sure there was a bunch of people back then shitting on Hardy Boyz for their high flying and because they didn't fit the mold of a traditional tag team.
> 
> 
> 
> Omega/Christian im guessing.


Oh, there was definitely plenty of stupid like Saturn talking to a mop, Beaver Cleavage, and Big Boss man serving Al Snow his dog as dinner, but the great stuff made you forget the silly. Whereas in the PG era, the silly stuff was the main event goofy Cena nonsense.

Most people liked the stuff Edge/Christian, the Hardys, and the Dudleys did from what I remember. You did not see the Hardys spamming 1000 kicks with no selling or no psychology.


----------



## IronMan8

The Definition of Technician said:


> Looking forward for Jim’s All Out review. Pretty sure Jim and I will agree that Punk/Darby was MOTN.
> What do you guys think he’ll pick for MOTN?


Yeah, I could see him picking up on some nuances in Punk’s match that others missed. It was my fav. That first manoeuvre leaving Punk on the mat with a smile was the perfect start.

Miro’s match or Jericho’s second perhaps? That ref heat spot to tease out his predicted Jericho win was the most kayfabe heat I’ve ever heard directed at a ref.


----------



## One Shed

No more waiting, the Drive Thru is open!









Episode 208: Jim Reviews AEW All Out 2021 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews AEW All Out 2021, as well as Rampage & WWE Smackdown! Plus much more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> No more waiting, the Drive Thru is open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 208: Jim Reviews AEW All Out 2021 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru
> 
> 
> This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews AEW All Out 2021, as well as Rampage & WWE Smackdown! Plus much more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


*Also for the YouTube viewers!








*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Also for the YouTube viewers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great Weekend at Bernie's artwork for the Hardly Boys.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette is churning them all out at midnight like Santa on Christmas.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lol, Cornette is sad because he can't fast forward through the Bucks segment if he wants to see Adam Cole. Very relatable.*


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Corny on matches with wrestlers he likes = move by move commentary and breakdown 
Corny on Omega matches = “what the fuck is with that hairstyle/outfit”.

KENNY IS OVER JIM, DEAL WITH IT!

I love Corny, but his bitterness towards certain wrestlers is getting embarrassing. Personally, I find the Elite quite cringeworthy, but I totally respect their in ring talents. Jim must sit up until 4 in the morning pulling the threads out everything they do. Calling everything they do “goofy shit” despite the fact that in the 80s and 90s he would have got up to any old shit himself to make a living.

How anyone can find criticism in Sunday’s main event is beyond me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## lufc1992

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Corny on matches with wrestlers he likes = move by move commentary and breakdown
> Corny on Omega matches = “what the fuck is with that hairstyle/outfit”.
> 
> KENNY IS OVER JIM, DEAL WITH IT!
> 
> I love Corny, but his bitterness towards certain wrestlers is getting embarrassing. Personally, I find the Elite quite cringeworthy, but I totally respect their in ring talents. Jim must sit up until 4 in the morning pulling the threads out everything they do. Calling everything they do “goofy shit” despite the fact that in the 80s and 90s he would have got up to any old shit himself to make a living.
> 
> How anyone can find criticism in Sunday’s main event is beyond me.


he makes perfectly valid points especially when you watch the bucks stuff while I was entertained watching the bucks Lucha bro’s match it is very see through and silly at points. I’m all for high spots and stuff but make look as realistic as possible. The laying down and jumping up for your spots looks stupid and all 4 standing around punching looked even worse.


----------



## Londonlaw

At the end of his review of All Out (and you can get those details from the Drive Thru or videos prior to this) Jim and Brian raise the question a few of us here have been asking or speculating about.

And that relates to the style and pace of wrestling these new recruits will bring. Which fan base blinks first and shows their irritation with the other? Fans of Punk, Danielson and Cole, etc who followed them from WWE and see what the rest of AEW is and may find it jarring? Or the original fans who might think those wrestlers have brought a slower, WWE-ish style to AEW, ‘messing with their brand’.

I was in the thread for All Out as the show was going on, and I could see posters poo-pooing the CM Punk match for being slow and boring, and I thought ‘uh oh’


----------



## Not Lying

^^ Cole is just as guilty as the Bucks. His matches with Ciampa were nothing but spotfests. Jim is blind to see Ciampa mostly sucks and all his matches are like that vs Gargano and vs Cole, spotfests.

Let’s not pretend Cole is anywhere the same league as Bryan or Punk.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Cornette's review was a weird one for me (for the matches that I listened to his thoughts on).

He basically called Miro/Kingston a great type of shit match, but I guess the match was a bit too fast paced for him.

He seemed to absolutely hate on the Bucks/Lucha Bros match, which I disagree with and while it is insanely overrated by fans of it, Jim was in the other extreme.

I think he actually over-praised Punk/Darby.

Christian/Omega... I don't know if I agree with everything he said but I think we have the match ultimately around the same level. It's gotten quite a bit overrated as well imo. I almost feel like I watched a completely different match from everybody else.


I'm usually 50/50 with Cornette, this is one of those times I think I disagree with like 90% of what he says. Although I will say I can at least respect he's pretty consistent in his thoughts and I usually know what he's going to say without listening to it. He surprises me every now and then, but the only thing that kind of surprised me was he seemed a bit higher on Miro/Kingston than I thought he'd be going in.


Edit:


Londonlaw said:


> At the end of his review of All Out (and you can get those details from the Drive Thru or videos prior to this) Jim and Brian raise the question a few of us here have been asking or speculating about.
> 
> And that relates to the style and pace of wrestling these new recruits will bring. Which fan base blinks first and shows their irritation with the other? Fans of Punk, Danielson and Cole, etc who followed them from WWE and see what the rest of AEW is and may find it jarring? Or the original fans who might think those wrestlers have brought a slower, WWE-ish style to AEW, ‘messing with their brand’.


This is going to be the biggest challenge AEW has. A lot of people get sick of seeing high paced matches where nothing significant happens, but also you slow the pace down and many fans of AEW will find it boring as shit. Eventually it'll be a "civil war" of sorts where there will be fighting between fans of AEW on which matches/shows were better.

That will be AEW's biggest obstacle, I think.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Cornette's review was a weird one for me (for the matches that I listened to his thoughts on).
> 
> He basically called Miro/Kingston a great type of shit match, but I guess the match was a bit too fast paced for him.
> 
> He seemed to absolutely hate on the Bucks/Lucha Bros match, which I disagree with and while it is insanely overrated by fans of it, Jim was in the other extreme.
> 
> I think he actually over-praised Punk/Darby.
> 
> Christian/Omega... I don't know if I agree with everything he said but I think we have the match ultimately around the same level. It's gotten quite a bit overrated as well imo. I almost feel like I watched a completely different match from everybody else.
> 
> 
> I'm usually 50/50 with Cornette, this is one of those times I think I disagree with like 90% of what he says. Although I will say I can at least respect he's pretty consistent in his thoughts and I usually know what he's going to say without listening to it. He surprises me every now and then, but the only thing that kind of surprised me was he seemed a bit higher on Miro/Kingston than I thought he'd be going in.


*He was most annoyed with the referee looking completely incompetent in the Miro Kingston match, and that was a recurring theme throughout the Pay-Per-View.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *He was most annoyed with the referee looking completely incompetent in the Miro Kingston match, and that was a recurring theme throughout the Pay-Per-View.*


Yep, which I thought wouldn't be as big of a deal to him since it played into the story of the match. 

Although I think (and I can't remember 100% since it was the first of the reviews I watched) it was more so the ref getting in the way when Kingston was going to throw Miro into the exposed turnbuckle? I did find that spot a bit odd myself, but ultimately didn't really detract from the match for me.

Although the ref being incompetent wasn't just a consistent theme for the show, it's a consistent thing with the entire promotion. Definitely I wish AEW's refs were utilized better and not made to look like idiots 80% of the time.


----------



## RapShepard

What culture writer Michael Sidgwick lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> What culture writer Michael Sidgwick lol


*These work rate marks need to put the crack pipe down because the Attitude Era will never be topped. This is closer to SmackDown during the Ruthless Aggression Era, with a bunch of underutilized upper mid carders being more entertaining than Triple H and Evolution on RAW*.



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yep, which I thought wouldn't be as big of a deal to him since it played into the story of the match.
> 
> Although I think (and I can't remember 100% since it was the first of the reviews I watched) it was more so the ref getting in the way when Kingston was going to throw Miro into the exposed turnbuckle? I did find that spot a bit odd myself, but ultimately didn't really detract from the match for me.
> 
> Although the ref being incompetent wasn't just a consistent theme for the show, it's a consistent thing with the entire promotion. Definitely I wish AEW's refs were utilized better and not made to look like idiots 80% of the time.


*It's amazing how we agree on almost everything here and disagree on almost everything WWE, lol.*


----------



## The_Great_One21

Completely out of touch and bitter old man.


----------



## .christopher.

The_Great_One21 said:


> Completely out of touch and bitter old man.


He's so out of touch that he gets millions of views and listens a month, was asked twice to come to AEW, and has current talent seeking his advice.

He's so bitter that, in a round about way, he's somehow the happiest he's ever been living by his own schedule.

If you're going to talk shite, go clog up another thread.


----------



## The_Great_One21

.christopher. said:


> He's so out of touch that he gets millions of views and listens a month, was asked twice to come to AEW, and has current talent seeking his advice.
> 
> He's so bitter that, in a round about way, he's somehow the happiest he's ever been living by his own schedule.
> 
> If you're going to talk shite, go clog up another thread.


Cool.

Vince McMahon runs the biggest wrestling company in the world that gets millions of views a week and gets paid billions for it.

He’s still an out of touch old twat.
Now take your own advice and take your shite elsewhere.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> He's so out of touch that he gets millions of views and listens a month, was asked twice to come to AEW, and has current talent seeking his advice.
> 
> He's so bitter that, in a round about way, he's somehow the happiest he's ever been living by his own schedule.
> 
> If you're going to talk shite, go clog up another thread.


*So out of touch that The Rock and Austin want him put in the Hall of Fame.*


----------



## El Hammerstone

.christopher. said:


> He's so out of touch that he gets millions of views and listens a month, was asked twice to come to AEW, and has current talent seeking his advice.
> 
> He's so bitter that, in a round about way, he's somehow the happiest he's ever been living by his own schedule.
> 
> If you're going to talk shite, go clog up another thread.


It's not worth it dude; a nothing comment like that deserves a nothing response.


----------



## .christopher.

The Legit DMD said:


> *So out of touch that The Rock and Austin want him put in the Hall of Fame.*


Who cares about them, though? Who did they ever beat? I'm more interested in Jack Evans' opinions on wrestling than those two jabronis.


El Hammerstone said:


> It's not worth it dude; a nothing comment like that deserves a nothing response.


True, brother.


----------



## Londonlaw

The Legit DMD said:


> *He was most annoyed with the referee looking completely incompetent in the Miro Kingston match, and that was a recurring theme throughout the Pay-Per-View.*


This. In the live thread, I called it, and said the finish of the match put crowd heat on Bryce, not on Miro.

Oh, and the out of touch so-and-so had his new website ostensibly crash _before _it went live due to demand, and will almost certainly clear nearly all of his stock. Not forgetting the clean up on the limited windows he opens to do Cameos, charging multiple times less than he could do (which would sell out) and still sell them out in less than an hour.

So irrelevant 🙄🤣


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's amazing how we agree on almost everything here and disagree on almost everything WWE, lol.*


lol I think it's mainly just Roman we disagree on? I know there's been some other stuff, but I think that's the main thing we're on opposite sides of the fence for.


----------



## Art Vandaley

I loved the cage match, though I disliked most of the stuff that ruined it for Cornette.

The match would have been even better if it was a bit slower, with a bit more selling, and cutting some of the less logical spots. 

Except they did the thumb tack boot thing well, don't like the idea on paper, but they actually sold it, and it added to the story of the match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol I think it's mainly just Roman we disagree on? I know there's been some other stuff, but I think that's the main thing we're on opposite sides of the fence for.


*Roman IS WWE, so that makes sense 😏.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DammitChrist

The_Great_One21 said:


> Completely out of touch and bitter old man.


Yep, you had it right the 1st time. It is cute how you ended up getting (unfairly and) unceremoniously attacked for sharing your honest opinion. 

It is funny how he quit not too long ago for being insensitive and toxic though.



The Legit DMD said:


> *These work rate marks need to put the crack pipe down because the Attitude Era will never be topped. This is closer to SmackDown during the Ruthless Aggression Era, with a bunch of underutilized upper mid carders being more entertaining than Triple H and Evolution on RAW*.
> 
> 
> *It's amazing how we agree on almost everything here and disagree on almost everything WWE, lol.*


Nah, if anything, those workrate fans should be louder for enjoying a fun product atm.

I'd rather watch professional wrestling in 2021 over most of the Attitude Era anyway


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> I'd rather watch professional wrestling in 2021 over most of the Attitude Era anyway


Just like I've said many times before, and you continue to say shit like this that proves me right. *You are not a wrestling fan*.


----------



## DammitChrist

Seth Grimes said:


> Just like I've said many times before, and you continue to say shit like this that proves me right. *You are not a wrestling fan*.


I like watching AEW, NJPW, NXT (pre-revamp) plus I'm very fond of 205 Live (2017- October 2019), and anything good from the Ruthless Aggression Era; so yes, I *am* a wrestling fan, especially since I like to watch *wrestling* matches 

My top favorites include Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Steve Austin, CM Punk, Chris Benoit, Christian Cage, Eddie Guerrero, Kurt Angle, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Kenny Omega, Tetsuya Naito, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Seth Rollins, Dolph Ziggler, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Randy Orton, Pac, Will Ospreay, Hiromu Takahashi, Samoa Joe, Tommaso Ciampa, Adam Cole, Pete Dunne, Johnny Gargano, Tyler Bate, Malakai Black, Mustafa Ali, and more names.

Those guys represent wrestling, so yes, I'm definitely a fan of it


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> I like watching AEW, NJPW, NXT (pre-revamp) plus I'm very fond of 205 Live (2017- October 2019), and anything good from the Ruthless Aggression Era; so yes, I *am* a wrestling fan, especially since I like to watch *wrestling* matches
> 
> My top favorites include Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Steve Austin, CM Punk, Chris Benoit, Christian Cage, Eddie Guerrero, Kurt Angle, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Kenny Omega, Tetsuya Naito, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Seth Rollins, Dolph Ziggler, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Randy Orton, Pac, Will Ospreay, Hiromu Takahashi, Samoa Joe, Tommaso Ciampa, Adam Cole, Pete Dunne, Johnny Gargano, Tyler Bate, Malakai Black, Mustafa Ali, and more names.
> 
> Those guys represent wrestling, so yes, I'm definitely a fan of it


You just named the most indy non-selling shithole gymnastics loving promotions there are.

Do you not notice how all the trolls that come here like Kentucky and Yamcha agree with things you say. Do you not understand these people that say the most ridiculous shit they can to get a reaction from people, agree with your dumbass opinions. I bet you liked the Young Bucks vs the Lucha Bros didn't you. 30 minutes of finisher spamming, no selling when they're hit from the top of a cage, doing every wrestling move known to man in the shortest time possible, doing moves that literally hurts them more than it hurts the opponents, and having moments that almost straight up breaks kayfabe with how blatantly choreographed it was. That is not wrestling, that is indy shithole no-selling gymnastic garbage. Which pretty much entails much of AEW's style of wrestling, garbage. I hope to fucking god the new signings can change the style of wrestling that Omega and Young Bucks brings to AEW, cause it is fucking trash. Straight garbage that wouldn't see the light of day if it wasn't for a billionaires son wanting some toys to play with.

The Rock isn't in your top favourites. I beg you right now tell me you forgot that man, you cannot be that nuts I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt and saying you forgot him. Either way there's just no way in hell that current wrestling is even close to as good as any previous eras that is still talked about now. It doesn't touch the Attitude Era, and that includes WCW's side of that. It doesn't touch the Ruthless Aggression era. We're at a more 2011-2012 level of wrestling right now. It's all slowly getting better but outside of Reigns, and Punk's promos on AEW, there is nothing must-watch in the wrestling world.


----------



## DammitChrist

Seth Grimes said:


> You just named the most indy non-selling shithole gymnastics loving promotions there are.
> 
> Do you not notice how all the trolls that come here like Kentucky and Yamcha agree with things you say. Do you not understand these people that say the most ridiculous shit they can to get a reaction from people, agree with your dumbass opinions. I bet you liked the Young Bucks vs the Lucha Bros didn't you. 30 minutes of finisher spamming, no selling when they're hit from the top of a cage, doing every wrestling move known to man in the shortest time possible, doing moves that literally hurts them more than it hurts the opponents, and having moments that almost straight up breaks kayfabe with how blatantly choreographed it was. That is not wrestling, that is indy shithole no-selling gymnastic garbage. Which pretty much entails much of AEW's style of wrestling, garbage. I hope to fucking god the new signings can change the style of wrestling that Omega and Young Bucks brings to AEW, cause it is fucking trash. Straight garbage that wouldn't see the light of day if it wasn't for a billionaires son wanting some toys to play with.
> 
> *The Rock isn't in your top favourites*. I beg you right now tell me you forgot that man, you cannot be that nuts I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt and saying you forgot him. Either way there's just no way in hell that current wrestling is even close to as good as any previous eras that is still talked about now. It doesn't touch the Attitude Era, and that includes WCW's side of that. It doesn't touch the Ruthless Aggression era. We're at a more 2011-2012 level of wrestling right now. It's all slowly getting better but outside of Reigns, and Punk's promos on AEW, there is nothing must-watch in the wrestling world.


Dude, I just listed The Rock yesterday in my (lengthy) list of top favorites on that thread in the General WWE section.

Just take a quick look:



DammitChrist said:


> Top 10 All-Time Favorite Males:
> 
> 1. Shawn Michaels
> 2. Chris Jericho
> 3. Undertaker
> 4. Steve Austin
> 5. CM Punk
> 6. Chris Benoit
> 7. Christian
> 8. Eddie Guerrero
> 9. Kurt Angle
> 10. Edge
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, *The Rock,* Sting, Seth Rollins, etc.
> 
> Top 10 All-Time Favorite Females:
> 
> 1. AJ Lee
> 2. Becky Lynch
> 3. Mickie James
> 4. Victoria
> 5. Molly Holly
> 6. Charlotte Flair
> 7. Trish Stratus
> 8. Lita
> 9. Asuka
> 10. Gail Kim
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Torrie Wilson, Eve Torres, Ruby Riott, Candice LeRae, Bayley, etc.


I didn't forget about him. I left Rock out because I just wanted to list favorites (who are known for their great in-ring ability) to prove a point about me enjoying good wrestling.

For the record, yes, I did think the Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros Steel Cage match was undoubtedly the MOTN. It was an incredible contest, and arguably AEW's best match of the year so far.

You know what else is a great candidate to being AEW's best MOTY?

It's Kenny Omega vs Pac vs Orange Cassidy from Double or Nothing. That's definitely my 2nd best match of the year from AEW 

Kenny Omega vs Christian Cage is close behind those 2 matches too.

Edit:

For the record, yes, I DO think Rock is still pretty good in the ring back in the day. I'm not at all implying that he was bad


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, I just listed The Rock yesterday in my (lengthy) list of top favorites on that thread in the General WWE section.
> 
> Just take a quick look:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't forget about him. I left Rock out because I just wanted to list favorites (who are known for their great in-ring ability) to prove a point about me enjoying good wrestling.
> 
> For the record, yes, I did think the Young Bucks vs Lucha Bros Steel Cage match was undoubtedly the MOTN. It was an incredible contest, and arguably AEW's best match of the year so far.
> 
> You know what else is a great candidate to being AEW's best MOTY?
> 
> It's Kenny Omega vs Pac vs Orange Cassidy from Double or Nothing. That's definitely my 2nd best match of the year from AEW
> 
> Kenny Omega vs Christian Cage is close behind those 2 matches too.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For the record, yes, I DO think Rock is still pretty good in the ring back in the day. I'm not at all implying that he was bad


Yeah, I figured. Anyone would be mental to not have The Rock in a GOAT list.

Those matches you just named are some of what I think are the worst of the year, bar Omega vs Christian. I think OC is one of the biggest kayfabe breakers in the industry, he isn't a wrestler, he's a mockery of wrestling, a parody. Anything he touches I absolutely have hated watching and skipped as much as possible because of it. When we get Punk vs Bryan, them vs Cody, or Punk vs MJF, THOSE are going to be good, if not great matches, and they won't be filled with finisher spams like they're on a WWE game. Omega, YB, OC, these guys ruin every match they're in, none of them know how to wrestle.


----------



## DaSlacker

I love psychology and nuances but I really don't get the criticism of stuff like Bucks vs Lucha Brothers. The very fast paced flips- sometimes sloppy, sometimes crisp - and kicking out of high impact moves. Particularly with the small guys like Nick and Matt, who's meager offence would need to be frenetic to make an impact. 

Is it really anymore ridiculous than two big guys punches each other countless times in the face for 15 minutes, then walking away completely unscathed? Night after night. It was basically a western bar room brawl in a ring. Some guys could occasionally have a match that looked eerily legit: Bret, Dynamite, Owen, Steamboat etc. Yet even they had mostly modern unbelievable punch/kick matches. 

Because that's what wrestling was like in Cornette's 80's heyday. The squash match format helped, but generally anybody over 12 with an IQ above 75 knew it wasn't right. You'd have to go back to the days of Backlund and Morales to find a more realistic presentation. Then MMA exposed it more.


----------



## One Shed

@The Legit DMD I honestly heard optimism in Corny's voice for the first time in a long time when Punk returned and since then. He sounded like he was ready to get hyped up again. He was less critical of many of the people he usually is meh about.

This is dangerous for him but it is good for fans. He might actually put some personal emotion into it again vs just laughing at it.

I think he knows they have the tools now to actually be great, and thinks there is a non-zero chance they might be. I never would have believed that two months ago.

That means he is going to be extra critical of Adam Cole goofing off with the Hardly Boys and whenever Trashitty or the other low rent carnival acts show up. So that means more entertainment no matter what AEW does at this point which sounds good to me.


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> @The Legit DMD I honestly heard optimism in Corny's voice for the first time in a long time when Punk returned and since then. He sounded like he was ready to get hyped up again. He was less critical of many of the people he usually is meh about.
> 
> This is dangerous for him but it is good for fans. He might actually put some personal emotion into it again vs just laughing at it.
> 
> I think he knows they have the tools now to actually be great, and thinks there is a non-zero chance they might be. I never would have believed that two months ago.
> 
> That means he is going to be extra critical of Adam Cole goofing off with the Hardly Boys and whenever Trashitty or the other low rent carnival acts show up. So that means more entertainment no matter what AEW does at this point which sounds good to me.


I feel exactly the same way. There’s now enough quality talent in AEW, who have enough experience to book feuds and matches properly, to guide Tony towards booking a good show.

It also means there’s also not enough room on dynamite/Rampage to use several different outlaw talent every week without leaving the stars off and therefore there will be more stars on the show more often in feuds against each other.

Quality wrestlers + quality feuds = quality show


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> I feel exactly the same way. There’s now enough quality talent in AEW, who have enough experience to book feuds and matches properly, to guide Tony towards booking a good show.
> 
> It also means there’s also not enough room on dynamite/Rampage to use several different outlaw talent every week without leaving the stars off and therefore there will be more stars on the show more often in feuds against each other.
> 
> Quality wrestlers + quality feuds = quality show


Imagine if Punk and Danielson replaced the Hardlys as EVPs.


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine if Punk and Danielson replaced the Hardlys as EVPs.


I imagine they have full creative control over their matches and feuds, similar to that of Jericho, but they would make much better EVPs than the Bucks because of their experience and the fact they’re real stars.

It’ll be interesting to see how Bryan and Punk work a Bucks match, will they adopt the no-selling, no-psychology approach of the Bucks, or will they make the Bucks wrestle their style of match. Either way, somebody is selling out.


----------



## Garty

Two Sheds said:


> @The Legit DMD I honestly heard optimism in Corny's voice for the first time in a long time when Punk returned and since then. He sounded like he was ready to get hyped up again. He was less critical of many of the people he usually is meh about.
> 
> This is dangerous for him but it is good for fans. He might actually put some personal emotion into it again vs just laughing at it.
> 
> I think he knows they have the tools now to actually be great, and thinks there is a non-zero chance they might be. I never would have believed that two months ago.
> 
> That means he is going to be extra critical of Adam Cole goofing off with the Hardly Boys and whenever Trashitty or the other low rent carnival acts show up. So that means more entertainment no matter what AEW does at this point which sounds good to me.


I respect you TS, but the petty name scramble thing is childish. I'm sure they're a Cornette giggle spot each and every show, but please, leave it to him. I expect that from him, not you.


----------



## One Shed

Garty said:


> I respect you TS, but the petty name scramble thing is childish. I'm sure they're a Cornette giggle spot each and every show, but please, leave it to him. I expect that from him, not you.


Nicknames are as old as wrestling is though, you know? It is not like I am telling the dude to die. This is no different than Jericho saying Kurt Angel, Lita calling Tommy Dreamer "The Innovator of Silence," or The Rock calling Paul Wight "The Big Slow" or Kevin Nash "Big Daddy Bitch." Lots of examples. I have no idea why some of you have issues with nicknames. They are heels to me because they suck, so I am going to cut promos on them in wrestling parlance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> @The Legit DMD I honestly heard optimism in Corny's voice for the first time in a long time when Punk returned and since then. He sounded like he was ready to get hyped up again. He was less critical of many of the people he usually is meh about.
> 
> This is dangerous for him but it is good for fans. He might actually put some personal emotion into it again vs just laughing at it.
> 
> I think he knows they have the tools now to actually be great, and thinks there is a non-zero chance they might be. I never would have believed that two months ago.
> 
> That means he is going to be extra critical of Adam Cole goofing off with the Hardly Boys and whenever Trashitty or the other low rent carnival acts show up. So that means more entertainment no matter what AEW does at this point which sounds good to me.


*When Cornette and Brian are smiling through their rants and also acknowledging that AEW did its best PPV ever, you know they're doing things right. Dynamite was also a great follow up.*


----------



## Joff

I love Cornette, am entertained even if I don't agree with him. He no doubt tears apart wrestlers/personalities he doesn't like, regardless of what they did. Everyone knows people like that, no matter what he won't give them credit. I'd say I agree with him most of the time. Him hating on the cage match was just him standing his ground. I genuinely believe he disliked some of the spots/antics but he tore everything down about it, which was still entertaining to hear. It seems like something did happen between him and Bucks/Omega, that definitely contributed to his hatred. I doubt he would go the lengths he's gone if it was just their style.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Joff said:


> I love Cornette, am entertained even if I don't agree with him. He no doubt tears apart wrestlers/personalities he doesn't like, regardless of what they did. Everyone knows people like that, no matter what he won't give them credit. I'd say I agree with him most of the time. Him hating on the cage match was just him standing his ground. I genuinely believe he disliked some of the spots/antics but he tore everything down about it, which was still entertaining to hear. It seems like something did happen between him and Bucks/Omega, that definitely contributed to his hatred. I doubt he would go the lengths he's gone if it was just their style.


*He worked with the Bucks in Ring of Honor and they were pain in his ass with all of their ridiculous travel accommodations. He also hated their wrestling style back then when no one knew who they were. He hates Kenny for wrestling dolls, children, and sticking his fingers up another man's bare ass in the middle of a wrestling match.*


----------



## Joff

The Legit DMD said:


> *sticking his fingers up another man's bare ass in the middle of a wrestling match.*


wait wut


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Joff said:


> wait wut


*Don't know if I can show it here, but here's a picture of Asuka eating his ass while he celebrates:









And that's why Cornette goes on tangents about his "Japanese schoolgirl fetishes."*


----------



## One Shed

Joff said:


> wait wut


You may regret asking this question.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## .christopher.

@The Legit DMD went through most of it for them but, if I remember correctly, what caused Jim to dislike the Bucks was - back in ROH - Jim told them on one show to have a slower paced match with less spots or something and, being the entitled brats they are, they went out there and intentionally put on a stinker in an act of defiance because they weren't allowed to get their shit in.


----------



## Not Lying

Jim's channel is at 241K subs, feels like not too long ago we were talking about him reaching 200K.

I think he'll be at 300K by first Q of 2022.

For comparison sake, the largest internet wrestling community is reddit with 575K members. Jim having nearly half it is impressive. Nvm the listerners on other platforms and non-subs who listen to him.

I genuinely believe Jim, with no creative control (AKA improving the product 5x), would increase AEW's viewership by 100K if he ever joins.

Yes, I do believe one day we'll see him there, especially with Punk there now who I think respects Jim a lot.


----------



## .christopher.

I can't see Jim ever joining myself, @The Definition of Technician . Not even because of his disdain for AEW, but because he's actually happy doing his own thing on his own schedule now, and doesn't care to travel and be away from home.

It would make for some viewing if he did, though. I agree that there would definitely be a bump in viewers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> @The Legit DMD went through most of it for them but, if I remember correctly, what caused Jim to dislike the Bucks was - back in ROH - Jim told them on one show to have a slower paced match with less spots or something and, being the entitled brats they are, they went out there and intentionally put on a stinker in an act of defiance because they weren't allowed to get their shit in.


*This is also true. 

@The Definition of Technician I'd love to see them go to Kentucky and bring Jim out.*


----------



## Not Lying

.christopher. said:


> I can't see Jim ever joining myself, @The Definition of Technician . Not even because of his disdain for AEW, but because he's actually happy doing his own thing on his own schedule now, and doesn't care to travel and be away from home.
> 
> It would make for some viewing if he did, though. I agree that there would definitely be a bump in viewers.


Maybe it's wishfull thinking 
They've already made a couple of offers for him, I would hope they could arrive to a deal where he accepts at least 1-2 programs for a short while. I remember Jim from TNA 2006-2008 but i would love to see his performance now when I'm not a kid and can judge better. He's one of the GOATs and i just wana see him tear people apart in promos.


----------



## .christopher.

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is also true.
> 
> @The Definition of Technician I'd love to see them go to Kentucky and bring Jim out.*


Dude, the crowd would rival the loudest let's go Cena/ Cena sucks chants if that were to happen.


The Definition of Technician said:


> Maybe it's wishfull thinking
> They've already made a couple of offers for him, I would hope they could arrive to a deal where he accepts at least 1-2 programs for a short while. I remember Jim from TNA 2006-2008 but i would love to see his performance now when I'm not a kid and can judge better. He's one of the GOATs and i just wana see him tear people apart in promos.


I'd love to see it, too.

Also, the first time I experienced Jim was in TNA in like 2005, too, ha. Honestly, at the time, I had no idea who he was but I was instantly a fan. I thought he was great, and that was him as a face! I'd love to see him do some live heel work like yourself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## TheGunnShow

The Legit DMD said:


> *Don't know if I can show it here, but here's a picture of Asuka eating his ass while he celebrates:
> View attachment 108016
> 
> 
> And that's why Cornette goes on tangents about his "Japanese schoolgirl fetishes."*


Asuka isn't a schoolgirl


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TheGunnShow said:


> Asuka isn't a schoolgirl


*Hence the quotes.*


----------



## JerryMark

The Legit DMD said:


> *He worked with the Bucks in Ring of Honor and they were pain in his ass with all of their ridiculous travel accommodations. He also hated their wrestling style back then when no one knew who they were. He hates Kenny for wrestling dolls, children, and sticking his fingers up another man's bare ass in the middle of a wrestling match.*


was it omega that ghosted on a show by googling an injured foot pic, sending it to them, then showed up wrestling in japan?

90s shawn michaels was never that unprofessional...


----------



## Punk_316

Cornette has some entertaining and solid insights regarding wrestling.
Other topics outside of wrestling? He's clearly lost his mind.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Enjoy Cornette's Smackdown review until we get more AEW content:




*


----------



## yeahright2

.christopher. said:


> @The Legit DMD went through most of it for them but, if I remember correctly, what caused Jim to dislike the Bucks was - back in ROH - Jim told them on one show to have a slower paced match with less spots or something and, being the entitled brats they are, they went out there and intentionally put on a stinker in an act of defiance because they weren't allowed to get their shit in.


Was that before or after Bryan and Strong beat them up?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Don't know if I can show it here, but here's a picture of Asuka eating his ass while he celebrates:
> View attachment 108016
> 
> 
> And that's why Cornette goes on tangents about his "Japanese schoolgirl fetishes."*


Thanks for ruining Asuka for me?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dave's at it again:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436448065632837653*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Here’s one for you crazy bois in this thread 

money mark TK on jimbo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436406227467182090


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Here’s one for you crazy bois in this thread
> 
> money mark TK on jimbo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436406227467182090


*Holy shit, Tony Khan learned about the wrestling business DIRECTLY from Jim Cornette as a kid?! This is some MARVEL origin story shit.*


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Here’s one for you crazy bois in this thread
> 
> money mark TK on jimbo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436406227467182090


This is excactly the response I would expect. We all know Tony wanted to bring Jim in and likely still does because it would be great business. He also knows opinions are opinions and not to take the criticism personally like so many people do these days.

It also shows what Jim has said many times. They may not agree with him all the time, but a lot of people there listen to every word he says.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Hitman1987

The Legit DMD said:


> *Dave's at it again:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436448065632837653*


At no point has Cornette said that signing ex-wwe guys who are actual stars will not increase ratings and PPV buys.

If anything it proves Cornette right as he’s always claimed that there are people who are out there that want to watch wrestling, they just choose not watch AEW and Dave’s chosen ones.


----------



## yeahright2

Hitman1987 said:


> At no point has Cornette said that signing ex-wwe guys who are actual stars will not increase ratings and PPV buys.
> 
> If anything it proves Cornette right as he’s always claimed that there are people who are out there that want to watch wrestling, they just choose not watch AEW and Dave’s chosen ones.


Exactly. He has always said they should hire real talent instead of the outlaw mudshow wrestlers and talentless friends.
..But that doesn´t fit the narrative of his detractors.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436672934819647489


----------



## .christopher.

I know Jim's fed up of him, but I hope he talks about that tweet and makes that stuttering, gormless motherfucker out to be the fool that he is again.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dave Meltzer is a cool listen though 



yeahright2 said:


> Exactly. He has always said they should hire real talent instead of the outlaw mudshow wrestlers and talentless friends.
> ..But that doesn´t fit the narrative of his detractors.


 Honestly, I don’t see any of those “mudshow/talentless” in the company. I just see a roster that is stacked and filled with good talents.


----------



## yeahright2

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I don’t see any of those “mudshow/talentless” in the company. I just see a roster that is stacked and filled with good talents.


Well, each to their own. I´ll just say you have very low standards then


----------



## DammitChrist

yeahright2 said:


> Well, each to their own. I´ll just say you have very low standards then


Hey, that’s neither true nor necessary


----------



## yeahright2

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, that’s neither true nor necessary


If you think the likes of Marko Stunt, Brandon Cutler, Nakazawa, Kip Sabian, Chuck Taylor, most of D.O, Fuego Del Sol, Luther etc. is great talent, then yes it´s true. 
We´re obviously not talking about Hangman, MJF, Darby, Miro etc as being outlaw/talentless.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette has blessed us with content to wake up to on Sunday. Enjoy y'all:












*


----------



## Serpico Jones

Meltzer is a fucking worm. Corny’s been screaming all week about how Vince is comatose and gifting AEW with talent.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

The Legit DMD said:


> *Don't know if I can show it here, but here's a picture of Asuka eating his ass while he celebrates:
> View attachment 108016
> 
> 
> And that's why Cornette goes on tangents about his "Japanese schoolgirl fetishes."*


Wasn't that a comedy match with all parties involved using mostly ass based offense? Wasn't the joke for that spot that he was teaming with Asuka as a heel duo and he accidentally stink faced her?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DaSlacker

yeahright2 said:


> If you think the likes of Marko Stunt, Brandon Cutler, Nakazawa, Kip Sabian, Chuck Taylor, most of D.O, Fuego Del Sol, Luther etc. is great talent, then yes it´s true.
> We´re obviously not talking about Hangman, MJF, Darby, Miro etc as being outlaw/talentless.


Sabian is OK and Cutler is decent. To be fair, thesedays nearly all are bit part jobbing on Dark and/or working behind the scenes. Stunt compliments Jungle Express as unique little babyface act. Taylor does the same with Best Friends, which can get a live pop with the in ring hug. 

Khan had to work with what he could get until a TV deal was in the bag and WWE started freeing talent.


----------



## One Shed

DaSlacker said:


> Sabian is OK and Cutler is decent. To be fair, thesedays nearly all are bit part jobbing on Dark and/or working behind the scenes. Stunt compliments Jungle Express as unique little babyface act. Taylor does the same with Best Friends, which can get a live pop with the in ring hug.
> 
> Khan had to work with what he could get until a TV deal was in the bag and WWE started freeing talent.


And now it is time to empty the recycle bin.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This thumbnail is hilarious and disrespectful at the same time. I loved the Wolfpack and despise the Bucks.




*


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Legit DMD said:


> *This thumbnail is hilarious and disrespectful at the same time. I loved the Wolfpack and despise the Bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He's so right that the Elite are a complete shit faction. As bad as the Dork Order. Adam Cole should help, though. I can see Cole and the Bucks splitting off from the rest. And the Boring Brothers going back to Impact. In fact they could do an angle where Cole turn on Kenny with the Bucks. Gallows and Anderson are pissed given they are essentialy Omega's musicle. So you could have Good Brothers vs Bucks match and if they lose they go back to Impact. And a new member of Cole's team cost the Good Brothers the match. (back on Impact you could have the Good Brothers being pissed at each other there leading to a split)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There's nothing like a classic Russo rant. I was hoping Cornette caught wind of Russo returning to WWE for a project:




*


----------



## DUD

For anybody that hasn't seen it, Jim's review of the MJF/Brian Pillman was a thing of beauty.

Regardless of what you think of them, I really enjoy it when people like Cornette, Eric, Bruce, JR, Bully, Arn etc talk about a scenario, give credit to (or slate) elements of that segment but explain what they would do differently. It offers us a fascinating insight in to the business from several different experienced perspectives.


----------



## DUD

The Legit DMD said:


> *There's nothing like a classic Russo rant. I was hoping Cornette caught wind of Russo returning to WWE for a project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you haven't seen it you'll like his review of the Chyna Vice Documentary. I wouldn't call it a Russo Rant but more of an exposure to the gravity of stupidity with this man.


----------



## bdon

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Corny on matches with wrestlers he likes = move by move commentary and breakdown
> Corny on Omega matches = “what the fuck is with that hairstyle/outfit”.
> 
> KENNY IS OVER JIM, DEAL WITH IT!
> 
> I love Corny, but his bitterness towards certain wrestlers is getting embarrassing. Personally, I find the Elite quite cringeworthy, but I totally respect their in ring talents. Jim must sit up until 4 in the morning pulling the threads out everything they do. Calling everything they do “goofy shit” despite the fact that in the 80s and 90s he would have got up to any old shit himself to make a living.
> 
> How anyone can find criticism in Sunday’s main event is beyond me.


The fact he tried arguing that Cody “sometimes” goes overboard, which prompted Brian to lose his fucking cool and go off on Cody says it all about Cornette being biased as fuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> The fact he tried arguing that Cody “sometimes” goes overboard, which prompted Brian to lose his fucking cool and go off on Cody says it all about Cornette being biased as fuck.


*Cornette hasn't treated Cody with kid gloves since like March though. He always calls out the stupid shit he does, even if you think the criticism is light in comparison to Omega and the elite.*


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette hasn't treated Cody with kid gloves since like March though. He always calls out the stupid shit he does, even if you think the criticism is light in comparison to Omega and the elite.*


bdon has admitted to playing up his hatred regarding anything Cody related; I wouldn't take it seriously.


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette hasn't treated Cody with kid gloves since like March though. He always calls out the stupid shit he does, even if you think the criticism is light in comparison to Omega and the elite.*


Brian Last literally went the fuck off on Jim…


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> bdon has admitted to playing up his hatred regarding anything Cody related; I wouldn't take it seriously.


Of course. No man is going to affect my mood this much.

Just like no man really affects Jim’s that much, unless he really does enjoy sitting in the corner jerking it as a naked guy plows his fat wife.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Last week's entire experience is up on the tube:




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette's WWE reviews are up:
















*
@The Definition of Technician *He loves Becky and Roman so you'll both love and hate these 🤣*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette gave a 20 minute speech on Tony Khan acknowledging him:*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

We’ll be here in 5 yrs time, with aew selling out arenas and going strong and people + Jim will still be like ‘TK can’t do it’

while totally ignoring that he has been doing it for 7 years at that point


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> We’ll be here in 5 yrs time, with aew selling out arenas and going strong and people + Jim will still be like ‘TK can’t do it’
> 
> while totally ignoring that he has been doing it for 7 years at that point


*What? He just gave him credit for signing some of the biggest stars in wrestling and said he can beat WWE if he consistently features those guys without the nonsense he's been booking for the past two years.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *What? He just gave him credit for signing some of the biggest stars in wrestling and said he can beat WWE if he consistently features those guys without the nonsense he's been booking for the past two years.*


 He said at the end and a couple of times during the thing, the problem he has with TK and that he’s had and will continue to have is that he can’t book

We also hear it here all the time

At what point does 2 x weekly shows x 2 years and 20+ ppvs count towards some work experience?

the guy can book - if he couldn’t they wouldn’t be selling out arenas and doing great on tv. He’s officially a ‘booker’


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He said at the end and a couple of times during the thing, the problem he has with TK and that he’s had and will continue to have is that he can’t book
> 
> We also hear it here all the time
> 
> At what point does 2 x weekly shows x 2 years and 20+ ppvs count towards some work experience?
> 
> the guy can book - if he couldn’t they wouldn’t be selling out arenas and doing great on tv. He’s officially a ‘booker’


*Or, the talent that he signs outweighs the stupid booking decisions that he has made periodically. Let's not act like they have always been doing 1.3 million viewers on a consistent basis. They've run off viewers with shitty booking decisions multiple times.*


----------



## Wridacule

Edit. Wrong section


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *Or, the talent that he signs outweighs the stupid booking decisions that he has made periodically. Let's not act like they have always been doing 1.3 million viewers on a consistent basis. They've run off viewers with shitty booking decisions multiple times.*


arthur ashe was sold out without a hint of punk or bryan

they were doing a million+ without punk or bryan

maybe the kid has learned on the job and nobody wants to acknowledge it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> arthur ashe was sold out without a hint of punk or bryan
> 
> they were doing a million+ without punk or bryan
> 
> maybe the kid has learned on the job and nobody wants to acknowledge it


*But you're ignoring that those stadiums sold out with Bryan and Punk rumors floating around. I'm not saying every decision he has made has been awful, but you can't ignore them just because of their recent success. Everything Cornette said here was valid, and he has offered more optimism than ever since Punk signed.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *But you're ignoring that those stadiums sold out with Bryan and Punk rumors floating around. I'm not saying every decision he has made has been awful, but you can't ignore them just because of their recent success. Everything Cornette said here was valid, and he has offered more optimism than ever since Punk signed.*


arthur ashe sold out without a rumour of punk or bryan - way before

and it also ignores the arenas they sold out before - you don’t weekly sell 6k tickets cause you’re a ‘bad booker’

ugh… why do i even come into this tepid thread, i’ve avoided it so long 

never mind legit, i’m out - you and cornette are right XD


----------



## El Hammerstone

LifeInCattleClass said:


> arthur ashe sold out without a rumour of punk or bryan - way before
> 
> and it also ignores the arenas they sold out before - you don’t weekly sell 6k tickets cause you’re a ‘bad booker’
> 
> ugh… why do i even come into this tepid thread, i’ve avoided it so long
> 
> never mind legit, i’m out - you and cornette are right XD


Dude, no need to be so combative, no one is saying he hasn't learned on the job or that good decisions haven't been made; just that thrusting oneself into the head position of authority on day one, rather than easing into said position by learning from people with experience before taking the reigns, isn't exactly the ideal scenario. The same would go for any business.

No one is saying Tony is always wrong, and no one is saying Jim is always right.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> arthur ashe sold out without a rumour of punk or bryan - way before
> 
> and it also ignores the arenas they sold out before - you don’t weekly sell 6k tickets cause you’re a ‘bad booker’
> 
> ugh… why do i even come into this tepid thread, i’ve avoided it so long
> 
> never mind legit, i’m out - you and cornette are right XD


*You're pointing at stadiums to repeatedly ignore the long stretches of bad ratings, but okay, see ya.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Emmanuelle @PhenomenalOne11 🤣


----------



## Serpico Jones

Brian Last fucking buried Bruce Prichard in the last Corny drive thru. Basically said everybody hates him in WWE and no one wants to work with him because he’s a washed up drunk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM CORNETTE!!! 🥳 🎉

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438714329822547968*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM CORNETTE!!! 🥳 🎉
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438714329822547968*


Brings back good memories of the thread I posted last year that triggered some. Happy 60th Corny!









Happy Birthday to JIM CORNETTE


Forum law dictates that everything Jim Cornette says or does should get its own thread so Happy Birthday to one of the best managers, announcers, and historians in wrestling history, the Louisville Lip James E. Cornette! He is 59 today!!




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Brings back good memories of the thread I posted last year that triggered some. Happy 60th Corny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to JIM CORNETTE
> 
> 
> Forum law dictates that everything Jim Cornette says or does should get its own thread so Happy Birthday to one of the best managers, announcers, and historians in wrestling history, the Louisville Lip James E. Cornette! He is 59 today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com


*Enjoy Jim laughing at 30 minutes of Hulk Hogan lies!




*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Enjoy Jim laughing at 30 minutes of Hulk Hogan lies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am still listening to the Drive Thru from yesterday. Stupid work getting in the way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I am still listening to the Drive Thru from yesterday. Stupid work getting in the way.


*You'll get to it soon then!*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *You'll get to it soon then!*


And now apparently I need to stop everything I am doing and stream some Vice TV.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette's WWE reviews are up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @The Definition of Technician *He loves Becky and Roman so you'll both love and hate these 🤣*


Haha lmao when Jim said "I was gona zip past it but then I saw Becky Lynch was coming out and I started watching"...I'm like "Yes! He knows who she is " And then saying "Maybe she can do Rollins' promo for him 😂

And, so much praise for Heyman first, and indeed he has been pretty entertaining to watch. I don't really hate it, he praised Roman's segments over the past year and I have enjoyed them too.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM CORNETTE







*


----------



## One Shed

BlueEyedDevil said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM CORNETTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Green screenshot from one of the best promos of all time.


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette gave a 20 minute speech on Tony Khan acknowledging him:*


I listened to this yesterday afternoon, and this was the most calm and fair I can ever remember TK being about the real issues he has had and seen within AEW. He even gave Omega credit for looking like a man, a Harpo Marx one, but a man nonetheless. Called him an athlete who could be very good if he understood the business more. I highly suggest everyone really listen to this one.

Really great episode where he peeled back the



LifeInCattleClass said:


> He said at the end and a couple of times during the thing, the problem he has with TK and that he’s had and will continue to have is that he can’t book
> 
> We also hear it here all the time
> 
> At what point does 2 x weekly shows x 2 years and 20+ ppvs count towards some work experience?
> 
> the guy can book - if he couldn’t they wouldn’t be selling out arenas and doing great on tv. He’s officially a ‘booker’


But he didn’t say this. He was basically saying that TK could have done even better had he spent 5-10 years learning and working from someone who knew what they were doing vs learning on the fly from The Bucks and Omega who haven’t exactly booked shows themselves, so you have a case of everyone learning on the fly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*



*


----------



## DUD

Serpico Jones said:


> Brian Last fucking buried Bruce Prichard in the last Corny drive thru. Basically said everybody hates him in WWE and no one wants to work with him because he’s a washed up drunk.


Out of interest does anybody know who are the people that hate Bruce Pritchard or is this guesswork from Brian Last? The only person I can think of who has been vocal about Bruce is Nick Aldis.


----------



## yeahright2

Forum Dud said:


> Out of interest does anybody know who are the people that hate Bruce Pritchard or is this guesswork from Brian Last? The only person I can think of who has been vocal about Bruce is Nick Aldis.


Like Brian said, pretty much the entire roster except the few top guys because he´s Vince´s stooge. But no, I haven´t seen or heard anyone go on record and calling Bruce out. (it would be career suicide as far as a WWE top spot goes)


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> Like Brian said, pretty much the entire roster except the few top guys because he´s Vince´s stooge. But no, I haven´t seen or heard anyone go on record and calling Bruce out. (it would be career suicide as far as a WWE top spot goes)


I think the only people Bruce really has a problem with are Meltzer and his ilk, plus Jerry Jarrett. Pretty much everyone else he seems to be cordial with who actually know him. Business wise maybe it is a different story, but at the end of the day he is just enforcing Vince's will.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wow, I just remembered Cornette had the inside scoop on this.




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439246631954694146


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439246631954694146


Jim does like cake


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole drive-thru is up:




*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439246631954694146


Triple decker, triple icing, triple custard!


----------



## DaSlacker

bdon said:


> I listened to this yesterday afternoon, and this was the most calm and fair I can ever remember TK being about the real issues he has had and seen within AEW. He even gave Omega credit for looking like a man, a Harpo Marx one, but a man nonetheless. Called him an athlete who could be very good if he understood the business more. I highly suggest everyone really listen to this one.
> 
> Really great episode where he peeled back the
> 
> 
> 
> But he didn’t say this. He was basically saying that TK could have done even better had he spent 5-10 years learning and working from someone who knew what they were doing vs learning on the fly from The Bucks and Omega who haven’t exactly booked shows themselves, so you have a case of everyone learning on the fly.


Yeah, he acknowledged the biggest issue was Tony jumping in at the deep end. He even admitted that was his biggest issue when they spoke in 2019. Signing Omega and Bucks as wrestlers was never a problem with Jim. Giving them executive roles was stupid, to him. Trying to book without hands on experience was a huge no no. 

Though he also admitted he wasn't sure who he could have trusted or found to be head booker too. Everyone with experience is either tainted or stuck much in their own world imo.

Though I still think he's overly critical of the AEW product of 2019 and 2020. Particularly considering the Pandemic. 

What I don't get is his issue with not looking like a grown man contradicted by his love of Adam Cole. Great promo and believable smarmy heel but on TV he looks smaller than Nick Jackson!


----------



## bdon

DaSlacker said:


> Yeah, he acknowledged the biggest issue was Tony jumping in at the deep end. He even admitted that was his biggest issue when they spoke in 2019. Signing Omega and Bucks as wrestlers was never a problem with Jim. Giving them executive roles was stupid, to him. Trying to book without hands on experience was a huge no no.
> 
> Though he also admitted he wasn't sure who he could have trusted or found to be head booker too. Everyone with experience is either tainted or stuck much in their own world imo.
> 
> Though I still think he's overly critical of the AEW product of 2019 and 2020. Particularly considering the Pandemic.
> 
> What I don't get is his issue with not looking like a grown man contradicted by his love of Adam Cole. Great promo and believable smarmy heel but on TV he looks smaller than Nick Jackson!


Adam Cole IS smaller than Nick Jackson. Significantly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DaSlacker said:


> What I don't get is his issue with not looking like a grown man contradicted by his love of Adam Cole. Great promo and believable smarmy heel but on TV he looks smaller than Nick Jackson!


*Everyone has exceptions to their rules. Daniel Garcia is my exception to "stop putting randoms on TV" but I still think they need to get him away from the stars until he's established with several wins ON TV, because his segments always do horrible ratings. Cornette's exception to hating small guys spamming super kicks and doing Indy wrassling is Adam Cole, because of what you stated about his heel work.*


----------



## .christopher.

Not only does he share the same birthday as my mum, they're the same age, too!


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal

The Legit DMD said:


> *Due to popular demand, welcome to the Jim Cornette megathread! Here, we will share all of his AEW reviews and opinions and discuss them in detail. You can even share old videos if a topic suddenly becomes relevant again, or you just want to have a good laugh.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you go by what another grown ass man says and not have your own opinions, you, my friend, are a follower. I personally don't care what he says. His opinions are irrelevant to why I watch aew.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Two Sheds said:


> I think the only people Bruce really has a problem with are Meltzer and his ilk, plus Jerry Jarrett. Pretty much everyone else he seems to be cordial with who actually know him. Business wise maybe it is a different story, but at the end of the day he is just enforcing Vince's will.


Huhhhh???.....Well you know.....you take the chicken salad


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> If you go by what another grown ass man says and not have your own opinions, you, my friend, are a follower. I personally don't care what he says. His opinions are irrelevant to why I watch aew.


*So first of all, you clearly misinterpreted the context of "share his opinions." It literally means share what he stated in the thread, not blindly follow his beliefs. Secondly, if you don't care, why are you here? Block me and this thread disappears, since it's too hard for you to maintain the self control not to click it as an alleged adult.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *So first of all, you clearly misinterpreted the context of "share his opinions." It literally means share what he stated in the thread, not blindly follow his beliefs. Secondly, if you don't care, why are you here? Block me and this thread disappears, since it's too hard for you to maintain the self control not to click it as an alleged adult.*


He is an adult, and he acts like one too.


----------



## One Shed

Well, the Experience is out and Jim talks to the producers of DSOTR about the Plane Ride from Hell episode. This may be one of the biggest wrestling controversies Jim had no part in heh.









Episode 399: The Plane Ride From Hell - Jim Cornette Experience - Omny.fm


This week on the Experience, Jim talks with Dark Side Of The Ring producer Evan Husney about Season 3 and the Plane Ride From Hell! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on Ric Flair, Tommy Dreamer & the behavior of wrestlers on planes in years past. Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & the debut of NXT 2.0...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Well, the Experience is out and Jim talks to the producers of DSOTR about the Plane Ride from Hell episode. This may be one of the biggest wrestling controversies Jim had no part in heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 399: The Plane Ride From Hell - Jim Cornette Experience - Omny.fm
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim talks with Dark Side Of The Ring producer Evan Husney about Season 3 and the Plane Ride From Hell! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on Ric Flair, Tommy Dreamer & the behavior of wrestlers on planes in years past. Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & the debut of NXT 2.0...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


*Brian Last got the vids up lightning fast!*


----------



## The_Great_One21

This piece of trash now defending Ric Flair.

“oh he didn’t intend” … fuck off

The guy gives more shit to Omega and the bucks for their matches than for Ric Flair secually assaulting someone. Guess it’s cause they’re buddies eh.

As if Cornette shouldn’t already be widely regarded as a bellend he proves it once and for all. Wonder what he’d be saying if this was an AEW plane and Omega did that.


----------



## DUD

Two Sheds said:


> Well, the Experience is out and Jim talks to the producers of DSOTR about the Plane Ride from Hell episode. This may be one of the biggest wrestling controversies Jim had no part in heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 399: The Plane Ride From Hell - Jim Cornette Experience - Omny.fm
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim talks with Dark Side Of The Ring producer Evan Husney about Season 3 and the Plane Ride From Hell! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on Ric Flair, Tommy Dreamer & the behavior of wrestlers on planes in years past. Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & the debut of NXT 2.0...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


I've only seen the 33 minute clip on YouTube. Seemed like a waste of time for Jim Cornette to get the first interview with one of the producers just because he spent so much time talking about other stories he's heard about and adding his opinion instead of asking the questions people wanted and letting the guest speak.


----------



## CM Buck

@Nickademus_Eternal don't stir up trouble this thread is harmless. It's petty starting fights


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

I feel the need to say this again. I actually heard passion in Jim's voice for the first time in a long time. He sees the potential here. We may see hell freeze over.


----------



## AthleticGirth

Crickey, I think this is the first time ever Cornette's been far higher on a Dynamite than I was. One of the better podcasts he's done with Last - and the line about Scott Hall only being conscious for 20 seconds and still getting his name on the lawsuit cracked me up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I feel the need to say this again. I actually heard passion in Jim's voice for the first time in a long time. He sees the potential here. We may see hell freeze over.


*Can't wait for the Dynamite reviews to drop then.*


----------



## Top bins

Jim was complimentary about last week's show. And like he said it's not hard. You showcase the stars. And build the younger stars. It shouldn't be hard.


----------



## One Shed

Corny ended the Drive Thru by predicting Dynamite will be beating RAW within a few months.

More evidence that there is no blind hatred going on. When a company actually starts putting on a better product, people will tend to like it more. Imagine that.

He also said Wednesday's was the best show they have done.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> Corny ended the Drive Thru by predicting Dynamite will be beating RAW within a few months.
> 
> More evidence that there is no blind hatred going on. When a company actually starts putting on a better product, people will tend to like it more. Imagine that.
> 
> He also said Wednesday's was the best show they have done.


or TK has opened the true forbidden door, the one to Corny’s heart


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> or TK has opened the true forbidden door, the one to Corny’s heart


Which we all said was possible, if a good and serious product was presented. To me, it shows that most people who criticize(d) AEW are not blind haters or secret WWE worshipers. Most of us are disenchanted wrestling fans who are sick of the gruel being shoveled on our plates by Vince for the last 15 years and want a good alternative that not only will bring lapsed fans back, but will actually light a fire under the WWE to improve as well. Most wrestling fans should want multiple, healthy companies. I think that is good for everyone, fans AND talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Two Sheds said:


> Which we all said was possible, if a good and serious product was presented. To me, it shows that most people who criticize(d) AEW are not blind haters or secret WWE worshipers. Most of us are disenchanted wrestling fans who are sick of the gruel being shoveled on our plates by Vince for the last 15 years and want a good alternative that not only will bring lapsed fans back, but will actually light a fire under the WWE to improve as well. Most wrestling fans should want multiple, healthy companies. I think that is good for everyone, fans AND talent.


isn’t it weird though that TK is saying he is taking more and more control and aew is following his vision

and now its better and more people like it, including Corny

which kinda goes against ‘he is not a booker’ narrative - he is booking more than ever


----------



## Not Lying

Two Sheds said:


> Which we all said was possible, if a good and serious product was presented. To me, it shows that most people who criticize(d) AEW are not blind haters or secret WWE worshipers. Most of us are disenchanted wrestling fans who are sick of the gruel being shoveled on our plates by Vince for the last 15 years and want a good alternative that not only will bring lapsed fans back, but will actually light a fire under the WWE to improve as well. Most wrestling fans should want multiple, healthy companies. I think that is good for everyone, fans AND talent.


But you do have the people that don't want AEW to succeed or beat WWE, so they'l bring it down whenever they can and hope on the legit criticisms and hyperbole others. 

Especially when these people want their toys and payoff immediately, you can't sit here and see the good episodes of AEW and then go out and say "it's an exception, they'll be back to their bullshit soon". This just tells me your perspective, because when I see good shit from a NEW company, and a new booker, I KNOW they will and they MUST get better, the good shit now is gona be great shit later when they adjust. 
WWE has peaked, AEW still hasn't, and sadly you have many people that don't want it to peak and it's obvious to see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn’t it weird though that TK is saying he is taking more and more control and aew is following his vision
> 
> and now its better and more people like it, including Corny
> 
> which kinda goes against ‘he is not a booker’ narrative - he is booking more than ever


*The problem is you guys don't keep the same energy for the great and the awful. You want to give him solely all the credit for successful shows, yet point to everything else for failed shows. Rampage has been garbage for three straight weeks and I keep seeing excuses for it. It's trash and Tony Khan isn't trying, so we need to put pressure on him to get it at current Dynamite quality. He swore up and down that this wouldn't be Dark 3.0, so I need that to reflect on television.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *The problem is you guys don't keep the same energy for the great and the awful. You want to give him solely all the credit for successful shows, yet point to everything else for failed shows. Rampage has been garbage for three straight weeks and I keep seeing excuses for it. It's trash and Tony Khan isn't trying, so we need to put pressure on him to get it at current Dynamite quality. He swore up and down that this wouldn't be Dark 3.0, so I need that to reflect on television.*


you think its garbage

i like it

nothing to do with energy, it has to do with likes and dislikes


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn’t it weird though that TK is saying he is taking more and more control and aew is following his vision
> 
> and now its better and more people like it, including Corny
> 
> which kinda goes against ‘he is not a booker’ narrative - he is booking more than ever


It is at best inconsistent. He has said from day one that "no one writes my show but me" (paraphrasing). That does not really follow with him saying he is taking more control now. Is he admitting it did not follow his vision before? Either way, it is good to see the on the job training has been working better lately.


----------



## Garty

Two Sheds said:


> Which we all said was possible, if a good and serious product was presented. To me, *it shows that most people who criticize(d) AEW are not blind haters or secret WWE worshipers*. Most of us are disenchanted wrestling fans who are sick of the gruel being shoveled on our plates by Vince for the last 15 years and want a good alternative that not only will bring lapsed fans back, but will actually light a fire under the WWE to improve as well. Most wrestling fans should want multiple, healthy companies. I think that is good for everyone, fans AND talent.


But all those same haters agreed up and down with anything he said. You can't convince me that this is just coincidental, that all of a sudden AEW is this amazing new company. The same wrestlers you hated yesterday, are still there today. The only thing that has changed, is the addition of the Big-3. Punk, Danielson and Cole. Is it a better product only because they're there now? I ask because I haven't seen any major changes in the way AEW has presented itself for the past 4-6 months... before they arrived.

I 100% guarantee you that the only reason Cornette has changed his tune, is because he had no choice but to jump on the bandwagon, much like his audience now has. He no longer could be "that guy". All it took for that to happen, was a few ex-WWE talent he already liked in WWE and dropped them into something he already hated in AEW. If he kept up his never-ending hatred, he'd be seen as a complete hypocrite.

He may have seen the light very recently, but I don't even think he'll make it through tonight's show before going back to his old gimmick. A happy Jim Cornette doesn't sell.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Garty said:


> But all those same haters agreed up and down with anything he said. You can't convince me that this is just coincidental, that all of a sudden AEW is this amazing new company. The same wrestlers you hated yesterday, are still there today. The only thing that has changed, is the addition of the Big-3. Punk, Danielson and Cole. Is it a better product only because they're there now? I ask because I haven't seen any major changes in the way AEW has presented itself for the past 4-6 months... before they arrived.
> 
> I 100% guarantee you that the only reason Cornette has changed his tune, is because he had no choice but to jump on the bandwagon, much like his audience now has. He no longer could be "that guy". All it took for that to happen, was a few ex-WWE talent he already liked in WWE and dropped them into something he already hated in AEW. If he kept up his never-ending hatred, he'd be seen as a complete hypocrite.
> 
> He may have seen the light very recently, but I don't even think he'll make it through tonight's show before going back to his old gimmick. A happy Jim Cornette doesn't sell.


I don't think its him chasing his audience, I think its him enjoying the product more because they've hired and bunch of people he really likes and are putting them in prominent roles. The more a show focuses in a positive way on the people he likes, the more he likes it.


----------



## One Shed

Finally









Episode 210 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru - Omny.fm


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about AEW & Owen Hart, Keith Bearcat Lee, Chris Jericho, Rene Dupree, wrestlers in hospitals & more! Plus Jim reviews WWE Smackdown & AEW Rampage!  Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Did Travis quit? Is he ok? They seem to have hired a new artist and didn't make any Corny Clips this week 😞.




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jericho really believes the ridiculous shit he says.*


----------



## DUD

I hate the new artwork.


----------



## One Shed

Forum Dud said:


> I hate the new artwork.


Agreed. The new stuff just does not capture the content of the clip like the other ones did.

Someone on YouTube said Travis is sick this week. Hopefully he gets better soon.


----------



## thisissting

Wtf has happened to Jim's YouTube artwork this week. That is horrible! Was perfect before why has he changed it?!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

* I hope Travis has a speedy recovery because this art ain't it. I sometimes looked forward to the thumbnails more so than the video content.




*


----------



## kingfunkel

For anyone curious about the artwork:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441234382279221254


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> For anyone curious about the artwork:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441234382279221254


Well, hopefully Travis gets back soon. The guest artwork just doesn’t match the content. Too cartoony. Travis’ work has a grittiness and an edge that matches the Drive-Thru perfectly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441810439977926660
* I didn't even realize this was happening. Those people just want to see the company fail for the sake of it. I just want to see it get better.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441810439977926660
> * I didn't even realize this was happening. Those people just want to see the company fail for the sake of it. I just want to see it get better.*


Will the "defend everything AEW does no matter what" types actually have an epiphany and realize Cornette and a lot of us who criticize dumb stuff do it because we want a better product? Probably not.


----------



## One Shed

Episode 400 of the Experience is out!









Episode 400: Grand Slam - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite Grand Slam! Plus Jim reviews NXT, shares his thoughts on Dark Side Of The Ring's Kanyon episode, talks about Rosario Dawson and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of...




omny.fm





Get well soon Travis!


----------



## thisissting

Hope he gets better soon that artwork is poor a child could do better.


----------



## Hephaesteus

He called omega danielson the second best aew match of all time. Lets see if he'll give all the credit to danielson like he usually does


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> He called omega danielson the second best aew match of all time. Lets see if he'll give all the credit to danielson like he usually does


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Jim seems to be warming up alot to AEW but damn dude let the Omega hate go ...couldn't even give him proper complements


----------



## One Shed

Botchy SinCara said:


> Jim seems to be warming up alot to AEW but damn dude let the Omega hate go ...couldn't even give him proper complements


He said it was the best match he had ever seen him have.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Two Sheds said:


> He said it was the best match he had ever seen him have.


And credited mostly Bryan while Bryan put in work so did Omega and Jim couldn't help but still call him those names he likes to spout off


----------



## One Shed

Botchy SinCara said:


> And credited mostly Bryan while Bryan put in work so did Omega and Jim couldn't help but still call him those names he likes to spout off


Yeah, that is a fair assessment of what Jim said. I would point out that he was still willing to call it a great match (I think he said it was the second best one in AEW history, right?) and did compliment Kenny in being a great athlete who knows how to execute moves. Yes, he did say Bryan led the match and that Bryan is clearly a far superior worker, the former being objectively true, the latter being a matter of opinion but one I agree with.

He basically said Bryan was able to keep Kenny from resorting to his goofier instincts like the jazz hands and the goofy facials which I would agree with too. So, I really do not see a huge problem here. Jim gave credit where it was due, he just will never forgive the guy for having matches with a sex doll and a small child. While I would also condemn and never want to see those "matches," those things did not happen in AEW so I am not going to hold those things against Kenny forever like Jim will. Now, if he does anything like that again, that is a different conversation. I hope Kenny can grow as a performer being around someone like Bryan and get rid of the antics that that being around goofs like the Hardly Boys bring out of people.


----------



## CM Buck

I can't wait for his review of balor vs Roman


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441810439977926660
> * I didn't even realize this was happening. Those people just want to see the company fail for the sake of it. I just want to see it get better.*


I can’t believe they’re turning on Cornette.

His review of this week’s Dynamite was good. Brian Last had me cracking me up when he was calling Jim on his biases against Omega, which again…to his credit, Jim has been far less harsh on Omega over the last, what?, month or so?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> I can't wait for his review of balor vs Roman


*If Travis were healthy, we'd definitely get a picture of Russo on that thumbnail.*


----------



## yeahright2

Botchy SinCara said:


> And credited mostly Bryan while Bryan put in work so did Omega and Jim couldn't help but still call him those names he likes to spout off


Bryan led that match. So apparently Bryan could carry Omega to a good match  Just because Omega had one good match doesn´t erase all the stupid stuff he has done, so he´s not suddenly the greatest ever with everything forgiven. Omega is athletic, and Jim acknowledged that -It´s about the highest praise he´s capable of giving Omega.


----------



## Hermann

How do you guys know Bryan "led the match"? Honest question. I was under the impression that both wrestlers would be involved in planning a match - is there a way to see who "leads" during a match?


----------



## AthleticGirth

Omega and Danielson are so good they don't need to have one lead or call the match. They'd have agreed the match layout and everything in between the spots was organic between two experienced wrestlers cooperating with each other.

I like Omega but he can ham it up too much at times, his facial expressions running the gamut between vinegar strokes and passing a kidney stone - he toned this down and Cornette reacted positively to it.


----------



## yeahright2

Hermann said:


> How do you guys know Bryan "led the match"? Honest question. I was under the impression that both wrestlers would be involved in planning a match - is there a way to see who "leads" during a match?


It´s the little things. A nod with the head, calling spots etc. -Even a thing as simple as a wrist lock can be a way of telling the opponent what happens next.
Traditionally it was the heels who called the match, or the most experienced wrestler. And in this match, performing for an American audience, Bryan was the most experienced.. Jim has an episode where he explains it in details, but I can´t remember what number it was.


----------



## IAmKaim

The Corny cult probably doesn't know how to process the "AEW will whup Raw in the ratings if it doesn't do something quick" quote. Their world has been shattered.


----------



## One Shed

IAmKaim said:


> The Corny cult probably doesn't know how to process the "AEW will whup Raw in the ratings if it doesn't do something quick" quote. Their world has been shattered.


Not really. Cornette has been critical of WWE for decades and constantly says their shows are the worst. So the only people who are surprised are the ones who have no idea what Cornette has been saying consistently since the 90's.


----------



## One Shed

Trazadome said:


> Cornette and Russo are more alike than they think, though Russo was actually a good writer.


No evidence presented.

31 posts in 46 minutes?


----------



## One Shed

Trazadome said:


> Evidence?
> 
> Ratings.


That is a word, not an argument.


----------



## One Shed

Trazadome said:


> Ok then let me make it clearer:
> 
> Vince Russo drew higher ratings as a writer in 3 different companies than Cornette has in his entire career.
> 
> Do you want to argue against this factual statement?


Russo was part of a writing team on shows that drew a range of ratings. It also helped that the WWF had two of the biggest draws of all time in the company at the same time. Was Russo writing The Rock's promos for him? No. When the reins were taken off in WCW, he crashed and burned, got sent home, brought back, and then the company folded. That is a simplistic look at his run in WCW but your argument is basically "ratingz lol" so it fits.

Why is this amazing writer who you argue gets ratings everywhere he goes not working for a wrestling company? Surely he must have improved with age and experience? No? Everyone hates him and most of his ideas make Jerry Springer look like Shakespeare so he puts out videos a few hundred people watch now. He sucks bro.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just got around to listening to all the videos. Cornette is right about this being their best Dynamite ever. "Who knew the show would be fantastic if you remove all the stupid shit?!" * *Not only that, but he called it better than any WWE show he's ever reviewed, so that once again kills the Vince shill narrative.
*


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Sheds said:


> Russo was part of a writing team on shows that drew a range of ratings. It also helped that the WWF had two of the biggest sraws of all time in the company at the same time. Was Russo writing The Rock's promos for him? No. When the reins were taken off in WCW, he crashed and burned, got sent home, brought back, and then the company folded. That is a simplistic look at his run in WCW but your argument is basically "ratingz lol" so it fits.
> 
> Why is this amazing writer who you argue gets ratings everywhere he goes not working for a wrestling company? Surely he must have improved with age and experience? No? Everyone hates him and most of his ideas make Jerry Springer look like Shakespeare so he puts out videos a few hundred people watch now. He sucks bro.


Russo's a creative guy no doubt, and he could certainly bring a lot of attention to a given moment here and there, but I would go insane if I were to ever work with the guy, because he has absolutely no regard for long term planning (his angles were notorious for either falling apart completely after a hot start, or simply fizzling out with no real conclusion); as a hopeful writer who likes to assemble the skeleton of a story before he starts to write, working with someone like him who swears by the opposite would be a living nightmare for me. Basically, if you're running an upstart promotion and seek to kill it in the ratings for 3-4 months before then falling off a cliff and going out of business within the next few years, Vinny Russo is your guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Episode 400 of the Experience is out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 400: Grand Slam - Jim Cornette Experience
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite Grand Slam! Plus Jim reviews NXT, shares his thoughts on Dark Side Of The Ring's Kanyon episode, talks about Rosario Dawson and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon Travis!


*@bdon I don't want to hear anything about Cornette going easy on Cody after this. He called it straight down the middle and pointed out that his grandstanding was disgusting to the fans.*



El Hammerstone said:


> Russo's a creative guy no doubt, and he could certainly bring a lot of attention to a given moment here and there, but I would go insane if I were to ever work with the guy, because he has absolutely no regard for long term planning (his angles were notorious for either falling apart completely after a hot start, or simply fizzling out with no real conclusion); as a hopeful writer who likes to assemble the skeleton of a story before he starts to write, working with someone like him who swears by the opposite would be a living nightmare for me. Basically, if you're running an upstart promotion and seek to kill it in the ratings for 3-4 months before then falling off a cliff and going out of business within the next few years, Vinny Russo is your guy.


*The common thread between both promotions that fell apart "under Russo" is Bishoff and Hogan. They killed WCW with their egotistical bullshit, then turned around and did the same 10 years later with TNA. Russo gave TNA their greatest ratings ever, but people only credit him with the downfall simply because he was there and they hated him for shit that wasn't even his fault.*


----------



## Bubbly2

meltzer really dislikes that aew/khan/JC are being somewhat 'friendlier' atm lol


----------



## .christopher.

Gotta say I'm loving @Two Sheds shutting down these people who only come here to shit stir. So effortless.


----------



## One Shed

.christopher. said:


> Gotta say I'm loving @Two Sheds shutting down these people who only come here to shit stir. So effortless.


Lol but the ratings bro. And he has a hot tub!


----------



## Serpico Jones

Sounds like Meltzer is pissed that TK might be starting to incorporate some of Cornette’s ideas.


----------



## One Shed

Serpico Jones said:


> Sounds like Meltzer is pissed that TK might be starting to incorporate some of Cornette’s ideas.


And in doing so, the show is getting better and more popular. Crazy, right?


----------



## Not Lying

Cornette said 1 week before Cody vs Black there shouldn’t be a sound when Malakai makes his entrance for his aura, because it was distracting when commentators were talking with his menacing entrance.

What happens the next week? The commentors were talking during Q5 and as soon as Black’s entrance hit for his match with Cody, they stfu and not a beep until the lights were back on.

He did advise them, and not 1 week later they incorporated it. This is one small example.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> I can't wait for his review of balor vs Roman


*Here's your preview:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette's recent AEW fans are going to jump off the bandwagon after this Rampage review 🤣*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Here's your preview:*


I never knew how much I'd love to see Cornette praising Becky. 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> I never knew how much I'd love to see Cornette praising Becky. 😂


*She got her best reaction since SummerSlam at Extreme Rules, so good for her.*


----------



## .christopher.

Serpico Jones said:


> Sounds like Meltzer is pissed that TK might be starting to incorporate some of Cornette’s ideas.


What makes you say that? Has the Melt said something recently?


----------



## Sad Panda

The new cover art for Cornettes videos are KILLER.


----------



## Ger

Sad Panda said:


> The new cover art for Cornettes videos are KILLER.


I liked the old school style before, because that fits Corny's personality better. Buy hey, tastes are different.


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> @bdon I don't want to hear anything about Cornette going easy on Cody after this. He called it straight down the middle and pointed out that his grandstanding was disgusting to the fans


I already commented on this. It only took him two years to really lay into Cody, always trying to slap him and suck his dick at the same time. The fans turning on Cody was hard for Cornette to ignore, and Brian Last slapping Jim with some Cody truths also forced Jim’s hand.

Jim acted like Brian was some kind of prophet for predicting the fans would turn on Cody, showing how goddamn blind Jim is when it comes to “Dusty’s kid”.

Don’t fucking act like he’s always been fair with Cody. You can take that bullshit and shove it up your ass. Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> I already commented on this. It only took him two years to really lay into Cody, always trying to slap him and suck his dick at the same time. The fans turning on Cody was hard for Cornette to ignore, and Brian Last slapping Jim with some Cody truths also forced Jim’s hand.
> 
> Jim acted like Brian was some kind of prophet for predicting the fans would turn on Cody, showing how goddamn blind Jim is when it comes to “Dusty’s kid”.
> 
> Don’t fucking act like he’s always been fair with Cody. You can take that bullshit and shove it up your ass. Lol


*I was right there with you up until March, but you still didn't acknowledge he became harsher and harsher up until this moment.*


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> *I was right there with you up until March, but you still didn't acknowledge he became harsher and harsher up until this moment.*


I haven’t been in this thread or listened to Jim in a while either, but he has absolutely treated Cody with kid gloves up until recently.

Also, I’m glad you didn’t take offense to the shove it up your ass comment to heart. I was iffy on whether you’d take it in jest, but I was willing to risk it hah


----------



## Serpico Jones

.christopher. said:


> What makes you say that? Has the Melt said something recently?


Yea, he was taking some shots at Corny on Twitter yesterday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> I haven’t been in this thread or listened to Jim in a while either, but he has absolutely treated Cody with kid gloves up until recently.
> 
> Also, I’m glad you didn’t take offense to the shove it up your ass comment to heart. I was iffy on whether you’d take it in jest, but I was willing to risk it hah


*Sidebar: did you watch Rhodes to the top? Because it's the embodiment of everything you hate about Cody under a magnifying glass. I just watched Brandi chew out Jade for slapping Red Velvet "too hard" and couldn't take anymore of the show.*


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> *Sidebar: did you watch Rhodes to the top? Because it's the embodiment of everything you hate about Cody under a magnifying glass. I just watched Brandi chew out Jade for slapping Red Velvet "too hard" and couldn't take anymore of the show.*


I did. It was fun taking a look behind the curtains. The home life stuff is scripted BS, but the stuff showing the locker room and guerrilla was all fascinating to me.

Cody admitting he made himself the face of the company certainly didn’t go unnoticed, nor did the absence of Kenny and The Bucks.

As for Brandi, this show did her no favors. I used to not understand the hatred for her, but now I get it. She is a clout, celebrity-chasing mf’er. Her talking about wrestling again and wanting to become women’s champ had me nearly puking.

Now we just have to pray she’s not taking a page out of Cody’s book and just building up DMD as unbeatable for Brandi to return to action and take the strap. Hah


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

One thing I saw from one of Cornette's recent podcasts was an email he got that was from a friend of Luther, who's name was blurred and censored due to anyone with inside knowledge being able to pick up on it if revealed. 

Apparently Luther is making more money than he ever had before, Jericho was originally only supposed to work certain dates and how Jericho supposedly laughs at Tony behind his back all the time. 

I definitely think there's more to AEW's locker room morale than we hear about, they never go into any of the drama that would absolutely be going on. I reckon once the first few people get released we'll hear a lot more about it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443297360835194887
*The streets are saying Dave sounds like an angry ex-girlfriend on his podcast because Tony openly embraces Cornette's criticisms now. Love to hear that.*



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> One thing I saw from one of Cornette's recent podcasts was an email he got that was from a friend of Luther, who's name was blurred and censored due to anyone with inside knowledge being able to pick up on it if revealed.
> 
> Apparently Luther is making more money than he ever had before, Jericho was originally only supposed to work certain dates and how Jericho supposedly laughs at Tony behind his back all the time.
> 
> I definitely think there's more to AEW's locker room morale than we hear about, they never go into any of the drama that would absolutely be going on. I reckon once the first few people get released we'll hear a lot more about it.


*That email was from last year if I recall correctly, if not early this year.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443297360835194887
> *The streets are saying Dave sounds like an angry ex-girlfriend on his podcast because Tony openly embraces Cornette's criticisms now. Love to hear that.
> 
> 
> That email was from last year if I recall correctly, if not early this year.*


Oh really? I only saw it recently so that's what probably caused the mix up. It would not shock me if it's true though, things seem almost too "sunshine and rainbows" in AEW by the reports, there's definitely more that we are unaware of.


----------



## yeahright2

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> One thing I saw from one of Cornette's recent podcasts was an email he got that was from a friend of Luther, who's name was blurred and censored due to anyone with inside knowledge being able to pick up on it if revealed.
> 
> Apparently Luther is making more money than he ever had before, Jericho was originally only supposed to work certain dates and how Jericho supposedly laughs at Tony behind his back all the time.
> 
> I definitely think there's more to AEW's locker room morale than we hear about, they never go into any of the drama that would absolutely be going on. I reckon once the first few people get released we'll hear a lot more about it.


I´ve been saying that from day one. Not everything is rainbows, unicorns and lollipops as they want us to believe.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

yeahright2 said:


> I´ve been saying that from day one. Not everything is rainbows, unicorns and lollipops as they want us to believe.


They've absolutely got NDAs in place for the current roster so that nothing bad comes out for the time being.


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Walking In Memphis / Bill Withers parody track was a fucking masterstroke, had me lying in bed laughing my gonads off. The Judas one was pretty funny too.


----------



## Ger

The Legit DMD said:


> ...
> *The streets are saying Dave sounds like an angry ex-girlfriend on his podcast because Tony openly embraces Cornette's criticisms now. Love to hear that.*
> ...


Some people always wanted to put Cornette into a total anti-AEW drawer, but that was not the complete description from the very beginning. Even in rage-mode, Cornette kept some windows open or bridges alive. Corny was right about the program not being 100% perfect, because the program went better and had more viewers, when some changes were done.
From TKs side, I can imagine Cornette is more interesting than Dave. There is a reason they had phonecalls before AEW started. TK read Dave's newsletter in the childhood maybe, but Dave was/is just watching from outside. Cornette was the guy TK saw on TV in a wrestling show and he knows about all the stuff Corny did in the business over the years.

Still not believing in a long time love story here, we are still talking about Cornette  , but your posted picture got a point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUSTY 74

🎶 ain’t no w w e on , on my tv any day ,ain’t no w w e on , but I’m watching tony khan on Wednesday and Friday cause Rollins promos are too long .. edge and Lesnar are old n grey .. ain’t no w w e on , but I’m watching tony khan on Wednesday and Friday …cause raw it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows it blows 
I gotta leave Smackdown alone cause they ain’t no w w e on … nxt has gone away 🎶


----------



## bdon

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> One thing I saw from one of Cornette's recent podcasts was an email he got that was from a friend of Luther, who's name was blurred and censored due to anyone with inside knowledge being able to pick up on it if revealed.
> 
> Apparently Luther is making more money than he ever had before, Jericho was originally only supposed to work certain dates and how Jericho supposedly laughs at Tony behind his back all the time.
> 
> I definitely think there's more to AEW's locker room morale than we hear about, they never go into any of the drama that would absolutely be going on. I reckon once the first few people get released we'll hear a lot more about it.


Riiiight. The ever elusive friend. 

What a mark. 



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh really? I only saw it recently so that's what probably caused the mix up. It would not shock me if it's true though, things seem almost too "sunshine and rainbows" in AEW by the reports, there's definitely more that we are unaware of.


Uh huh. And MJF and Adam Page are supposed to be upset with AEW creative, so I guess MJF mentioning Bruce Prichard and referring to Nick Khan in threatening to leave was a shoot too, eh?


----------



## phatbob426

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443297360835194887
> *The streets are saying Dave sounds like an angry ex-girlfriend on his podcast because Tony openly embraces Cornette's criticisms now. Love to hear that.
> 
> 
> That email was from last year if I recall correctly, if not early this year.*


I wholly believe that Tony Khan is combing through every single criticism from Jim Cornette for gold nuggets. Sure, Tony Khan could have someone else, a "ghost booker" if you will behind the scenes prompting him to steadily improve the product from show-to-show. But if you told me that that "ghost booker" for AEW was actually Jim Cornette and that Cornette had completely written Dan Lambert's character 100%, I would believe it.

In fact, I was thinking while listening to the Drive Thru earlier that perhaps Cornette is being paid by Tony Khan and that's why he continues to talk about and to review absolutely EVERYTHING AEW. Remember Cornette talking about there's a "non-disclosure agreement" in effect between Cornette and AEW.

What really got me thinking this was when Cornette criticized Dan Lambert for going on an interview on ESPN or something and referring to his on-air persona as "the character he plays" on AEW. Cornette said that it's okay to say the things that Lambert says on AEW and it's okay to go on ESPN and say that he means most of the things he says on AEW but that it's not okay to completely blow the cover on his "character" by calling it "the character he plays on AEW". He was like "Why would you do that when you don't have to? Now everyone watching knows it's phony. You lose all credibility by calling it that." You never reveal that what appeared to be a shoot is a work. 

And so I'm thinking. "Is that what you're doing, Jim? Are you working us and refusing to admit that what appears to be a complete shoot is a work?"


----------



## DUD

There is zero chance of Jim Cornette being on AEW pay roll. 

What he does do is wear his heart on his sleeve. He has a belief what pro wrestling should be and doesn't deviate. Company's deviate (as we've recently seen with NXT) but he doesn't.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*




@Firefromthegods The review you've been waiting for:




*


----------



## Ger




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Heard a couple of rumours that they're making plans to bring Cornette in to do stuff with FTR. Probably bogus but I'd love that purely for the sake from people who hate the guy.

"Noooooooooooo Tony how could you!!! You weren't supposed to give Corny a platformmmmm"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Heard a couple of rumours that they're making plans to bring Cornette in to do stuff with FTR. Probably bogus but I'd love that purely for the sake from people who hate the guy.
> 
> "Noooooooooooo Tony how could you!!! You weren't supposed to give Corny a platformmmmm"


*Cornette already said he won't be leaving his ranch because he hates people (and we're in a pandemic), no matter how much money they offer him.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette already said he won't be leaving his ranch because he hates people (and we're in a pandemic), no matter how much money they offer him.*


It would only happen if the Bucks were losing a shoot retirement and never appear on a wrestling show again match.


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> It would only happen if the Bucks were losing a shoot retirement and never appear on a wrestling show again match.


or if Tony offers him a lifetime supply of sprite zero


----------



## CM Buck

The Legit DMD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Firefromthegods The review you've been waiting for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Exactly what I wanted


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> It would only happen if the Bucks were losing a shoot retirement and never appear on a wrestling show again match.


You need to throw in Omega as well. And Dwarf Dong Sucker.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Ger

DUSTY 74 said:


>


Guys, just use your fantasy for a second. Look at Jim's promo from ages ago. Now exchange "mommy" for "daddy". Imagine the "two people" (wrestlers) he mentioned were the "young bucks": *Tony Khan is the RL version of Jim Cornette's old gimmick. *


----------



## DUSTY 74

Ger said:


> Guys, just use your fantasy for a second. Look at Jim's promo from ages ago. Now exchange "mommy" for "daddy". Imagine the "two people" (wrestlers) he mentioned were the "young bucks": *Tony Khan is the RL version of Jim Cornette's old gimmick. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette had high praise for Britt vs Ruby. I thought it was pretty mid. The Statlander match was way better. Ruby's arsenal of kicks is just too weak. Her finisher is an Enziguri. It just doesn't look good in this environment where people regularly kick out of gunshots, and a Canadian Destroyer is about as transitional as a clothesline.*


----------



## DaSlacker

Ideally Jim would be the EVP of Dark and Elevation.

I do think it's inevitable he cameos on Dynamite at some point.


----------



## bdon

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Heard a couple of rumours that they're making plans to bring Cornette in to do stuff with FTR. Probably bogus but I'd love that purely for the sake from people who hate the guy.
> 
> "Noooooooooooo Tony how could you!!! You weren't supposed to give Corny a platformmmmm"


Can you imagine Corny’s fans feeling like he sold the fuck out..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DaSlacker said:


> Ideally Jim would be the EVP of Dark and Elevation.
> 
> I do think it's inevitable he cameos on Dynamite at some point.


*Cornette making Dark his pseudo OVW would be awesome.*


----------



## yeahright2

bdon said:


> Can you imagine Corny’s fans feeling like he sold the fuck out..


A lot of his fans are rational people who, contrary to popular belief, doesn´t want AEW to fail, only to be better and stop with the clown show.


----------



## Ger

bdon said:


> Can you imagine Corny’s fans feeling like he sold the fuck out..


I am more worried about a small part of AEW fans, how took their own hate on Corny too serious. 

If Cornette manages a tag team at AEW and these guys beat up AEW wrestlers in the beginning (e.g., Young Bucks), Cornette (and the guys he manages) would drain ultimate heat. People would watch that and you could bring over some guys at AEW pretty easily, doesn't matter which side. I doubt that will happen, because certain people at AEW will talk TK into not doing that and Corny is not flexible anyway. But who knows.  For the business, it would be good.


----------



## DaSlacker

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette making Dark his pseudo OVW would be awesome.*


Can you imagine how much he could fine tune and get out of the likes of Wardlow, Hobbs, Vance, Garrison? Might even fix the weaknesses that Luchasaurus has.


----------



## the_flock

DaSlacker said:


> Ideally Jim would be the EVP of Dark and Elevation.
> 
> I do think it's inevitable he cameos on Dynamite at some point.


I mean at this point it's likely anyone over the age of 50 will make a cameo at some point in AEW.


----------



## bdon

yeahright2 said:


> A lot of his fans are rational people who, contrary to popular belief, doesn´t want AEW to fail, only to be better and stop with the clown show.


And a lot of AEW fans, contrary to popular belief, don’t give two shits about some wrestling podcast, only to watch their wrestling show once or twice and forget their real world problems. 

Hard to believe your shitty, defensive post is a two-way street, eh Junior?

It’s amazing the lack of perspective people have.


----------



## bdon

Ger said:


> I am more worried about a small part of AEW fans, how took their own hate on Corny too serious.
> 
> If Cornette manages a tag team at AEW and these guys beat up AEW wrestlers in the beginning (e.g., Young Bucks), Cornette (and the guys he manages) would drain ultimate heat. People would watch that and you could bring over some guys at AEW pretty easily, doesn't matter which side. I doubt that will happen, because certain people at AEW will talk TK into not doing that and Corny is not flexible anyway. But who knows.  For the business, it would be good.


It would be fucking awesome. Haha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> And a lot of AEW fans, contrary to popular belief, don’t give two shits about some wrestling podcast, only to watch their wrestling show once or twice and forget their real world problems.
> 
> Hard to believe your shitty, defensive post is a two-way street, eh Junior?
> 
> It’s amazing the lack of perspective people have.


*Considering the owner of AEW is on record not only saying that he listens to the podcast, but actively takes advice from it, it holds the most weight in the wrestling industry. It also has the same amount of weekly listeners as AEW has viewers.*


----------



## IAmKaim

bdon said:


> And a lot of AEW fans, contrary to popular belief, don’t give two shits about some wrestling podcast, only to watch their wrestling show once or twice and forget their real world problems.
> 
> Hard to believe your shitty, defensive post is a two-way street, eh Junior?
> 
> It’s amazing the lack of perspective people have.


Fucking thank you. So biazarre to me how some supposed 'wrestling fans' can value a podcast over an actual wrestling product.


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> *Considering the owner of AEW is on record not only saying that he listens to the podcast, but actively takes advice from it, it holds the most weight in the wrestling industry. It also has the same amount of weekly listeners as AEW has viewers.*


How does this contradict anything I said? I’m all for Cornette joining and letting the fucking heat boil, but for those acting like AEW fans are more looneytoon crazy than the Cornette fans is arrogant and short-sighted. People fucking suck in all shapes and colors.

Just like we see in the “everything AEW rocks” vs “everything AEW sucks” arguments, none of us are that important that we can’t find some fucking middle ground and keep conversations based on intellectual honesty.

I fucking despise disingenuous bullshit.


----------



## bdon

There were apparently some Cornette fans who lost their fucking shit when he put Grand Slam and Omega over.

Anyone pretending AEW fans would be the only crazies reacting negatively to Cornette’s presence on AEW television hasn’t been paying attention.


----------



## IAmKaim

Can someone please show me where these supposed AEW crazies even are? Because I get the impression that over half the people on this forum don't even like AEW. 

The Corny cult is creating an enemy that doesn't exist. Not here on WF at least.


----------



## yeahright2

bdon said:


> And a lot of AEW fans, contrary to popular belief, don’t give two shits about some wrestling podcast, only to watch their wrestling show once or twice and forget their real world problems.
> 
> Hard to believe your shitty, defensive post is a two-way street, eh Junior?
> 
> It’s amazing the lack of perspective people have.


"Junior"   
Don´t try to use insults without having the proper info to actually make it an insult.
Cornettes podcast listeners aren´t gonna be offended if Jim decides AEW is finally good enough for him to support it by making an appearance. But most of them doesn´t stick their head in the sand like a good little fanboy and thinks everything Jim says is a gospel either.
But I see I struck a nerve there.. It´s okay, just put on your big girl panties.


----------



## bdon

yeahright2 said:


> "Junior"
> Don´t try to use insults without having the proper info to actually make it an insult.
> Cornettes podcast listeners aren´t gonna be offended if Jim decides AEW is finally good enough for him to support it by making an appearance. But most of them doesn´t stick their head in the sand like a good little fanboy and thinks everything Jim says is a gospel either.
> But I see I struck a nerve there.. It´s okay, just put on your big girl panties.


Is that why a fan jumped the rail and tried to attack Jericho and MJF? Show me an instance where an AEW fan has pulled any stupid shit like that.

Again, your argument is intellectually dishonest and stupid as fuck. Everyone always has to try and act like their side of the aisle is above fucking reproach. Goddamn arrogance that hides what each side really wants to say of, “I LOVE MY VIEWPOINT AND DON’T WANT TO HEAR SOMEONE ELSE’S!! WAHHHH!!”


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> Is that why a fan jumped the rail and tried to attack Jericho and MJF? Show me an instance where an AEW fan has pulled any stupid shit like that.


* This bullshit was already debunked. It wasn't even a Cornette fan. He said he did it for Vince Russo as well. He was just tagging popular AEW critics for attention.*


----------



## yeahright2

bdon said:


> Is that why a fan jumped the rail and tried to attack Jericho and MJF? Show me an instance where an AEW fan has pulled any stupid shit like that.
> 
> Again, your argument is intellectually dishonest and stupid as fuck. Everyone always has to try and act like their side of the aisle is above fucking reproach. Goddamn arrogance that hides what each side really wants to say of, “I LOVE MY VIEWPOINT AND DON’T WANT TO HEAR SOMEONE ELSE’S!! WAHHHH!!”


Just go back to blowing Cody whom you secretly worship.


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> * This bullshit was already debunked. It wasn't even a Cornette fan. He said he did it for Vince Russo as well. He was just tagging popular AEW critics for attention.*


Point remains: crazies are not the sole property of AEW, and anyone pretending such shit to true is being ignorant of how the world works and statistics.

Again: it’s like screaming one would rather be right than have an honest conversation.


----------



## bdon

Not worth it


----------



## One Shed

Fresh new Experience:









Episode 401: Rhodes To The Top - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews the debut of Rhodes To The Top! Plus Jim reviews NXT, Smackdown & AEW Dynamite! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on Dark Side Of The Ring's FMW episode, talks about managing FTR in AEW and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette...




omny.fm


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> Fresh new Experience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 401: Rhodes To The Top - Jim Cornette Experience
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim reviews the debut of Rhodes To The Top! Plus Jim reviews NXT, Smackdown & AEW Dynamite! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on Dark Side Of The Ring's FMW episode, talks about managing FTR in AEW and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


No way did he actually watch the whole Rhodes to the Top, right? Lol


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> No way did he actually watch the whole Rhodes to the Top, right? Lol


I have not listened yet, but I do believe he and Brian said they were going to torture themselves and watch the first episode.

Edit - Looks like 35 minutes are spent on it:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette shares his thoughts on the first draft picks.*


----------



## DUSTY 74

Two Sheds said:


> I have not listened yet, but I do believe he and Brian said they were going to torture themselves and watch the first episode.
> 
> Edit - Looks like 35 minutes are spent on it:


They suggested at least for any viewers no promises they were sticking around to making a contest out of seeing if omega & bucks ever show there faces on it as even they surely know and have enough intelligence to steer clear of the nonsense as assumed by there non existence in any capacity on episode 1


----------



## bdon

DUSTY 74 said:


> They suggested at least for any viewers no promises they were sticking around to making a contest out of seeing if omega & bucks ever show there faces on it as even they surely know and have enough intelligence to steer clear of the nonsense as assumed by there non existence in any capacity on episode 1


Has Cody doing this show fully turned Cornette on “Dusty’s kid”? I certainly found myself annoyed that Cody would so openly establish that the outcomes are predetermined. Just cause we know it is scripted, doesn’t mean you have to announce it.


----------



## bdon

Just as I suspected, Cornette just went the fuck off on Cody. Happy to hear.

Brian predicting what I have long suspected: Cody and Brandi will be the first of the original AEW main guys to leave the company. As Brian said, what has Cody contributed!?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> Just as I suspected, Cornette just went the fuck off on Cody. Happy to hear.
> 
> Brian predicting what I have long suspected: Cody and Brandi will be the first of the original AEW main guys to leave the company. As Brian said, what has Cody contributed!?


*Where is he gonna go though? Back to Japan? The WWE won't want him. His stock hasn't risen in spite of him forcing the narrative. It only made THIS FANBASE hate him, and they love everything! He's stuck here because it's the only way he stays relevant with full control over his character, and apparently others.*


----------



## yeahright2

Well, I think it´s safe to say that Jim isn´t on the Cody train anymore


----------



## Seth Grimes

bdon said:


> Just as I suspected, Cornette just went the fuck off on Cody. Happy to hear.
> 
> Brian predicting what I have long suspected: Cody and Brandi will be the first of the original AEW main guys to leave the company. As Brian said, what has Cody contributed!?


That's "Cody, the by far best wrestler in AEW", to you

Edit: Oh, and Cody contributed some actual entertaining wrestling alongside his buddies who are gymnasts, not wrestlers


----------



## Shock Street

Not a fan of the anime reference art... Hopefully Travis comes back even if this new stuff is technically higher quality. I just... I just don't need to see Cornette shrugging with a super saiyan aura


----------



## DUD

Jim Cornettes review of Rhodes to the Top literally had me in tears.


----------



## One Shed

Forum Dud said:


> Jim Cornettes review of Rhodes to the Top literally had me in tears.


I finally listened to it now. It was such a thorough burial. I loved every minute of it and I am sure @bdon did too.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> I finally listened to it now. It was such a thorough burial. I loved every minute of it and I am sure @bdon did too.


I did. He finally stopped seeing “Dusty’s kid” and saw what we were all seeing. Brian Last really doesn’t like Cody and, correct me if I heard wrong, but Brian said that “Cody doesn’t get it”, meaning Cody doesn’t get wrestling. This was around the point where Brian was somewhat putting over Omega and the Bucks for being there and doing what the fans wanted them to do while burying Cody with the “what has he contributed” question.

I feel so goddamn vindicated. I really, really liked Cody at first. The Ellis Island promo gave me chills. Punching through the glass, while stupid, popped me.

Then I heard an interview he done with the Bucks just prior to the first Full Gear PPV. They were discussing Kenny’s mind for the business, and Cody got visibly upset at the thought that Kenny had the crew build a stack of poker chips for Moxley to throw him off the top (maybe the defining visual of AEW) and the sugar glass table spot for the premier episode of Dynamite.

Seeing him get upset at the thought of Kenny doing something cooler that was designed to invest viewers on the next challenger’s journey just rubbed me the wrong way. It made me begin to wonder, “If Cody can write good stuff for himself, then why is Jungle Boy and Darby Allin and the like twiddling their thumbs?” I said at the time that I don’t and never did expect Kenny and the Bucks to do much creatively, because let’s face it, they’re not “Dusty’s kid” and shouldn’t be expected to have that ability despite their EVP statuses.

The shows have always taken a hit when Cody is more active on them. That isn’t to say he’s terrible, but the shows tend to take a dive when he is in bigger segments. Just like his TNT Open Challenge episodes are by far the worst episodes in history, the last 6 months of him disappearing from the show have been by far their best.

In cutting my rant “short”, it seems Brian Last seen all of this months ago, and while Jim still fails to retroactively see Cody for the bullshit that he was those first 2 years, he is seeing it now.

Cody might have a worse mind for the business than the 3 spot-monkeys.


----------



## .christopher.

yeahright2 said:


> A lot of his fans are rational people who, contrary to popular belief, doesn´t want AEW to fail, only to be better and stop with the clown show.


Preach, brother.


bdon said:


> And a lot of AEW fans, contrary to popular belief, don’t give two shits about some wrestling podcast, only to watch their wrestling show once or twice and forget their real world problems.
> 
> Hard to believe your shitty, defensive post is a two-way street, eh Junior?
> 
> It’s amazing the lack of perspective people have.


lmao. That's why Cornette is referenced every week and the fans lap it up.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Then I heard an interview he done with the Bucks just prior to the first Full Gear PPV. They were discussing Kenny’s mind for the business, and Cody got visibly upset at the thought that Kenny had the crew build a stack of poker chips for Moxley to throw him off the top (maybe the defining visual of AEW) and the sugar glass table spot for the premier episode of Dynamite.


visibly upset ??? He’s referenced it jokingly


----------



## bdon

DUSTY 74 said:


> Then I heard an interview he done with the Bucks just prior to the first Full Gear PPV. They were discussing Kenny’s mind for the business, and Cody got visibly upset at the thought that Kenny had the crew build a stack of poker chips for Moxley to throw him off the top (maybe the defining visual of AEW) and the sugar glass table spot for the premier episode of Dynamite.
> 
> 
> visibly upset ??? He’s referenced it jokingly


It was no joke for him. He didn’t like his world title program wasn’t the hottest story on the card.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> I did. He finally stopped seeing “Dusty’s kid” and saw what we were all seeing. Brian Last really doesn’t like Cody and, correct me if I heard wrong, but Brian said that “Cody doesn’t get it”, meaning Cody doesn’t get wrestling. This was around the point where Brian was somewhat putting over Omega and the Bucks for being there and doing what the fans wanted them to do while burying Cody with the “what has he contributed” question.
> 
> I feel so goddamn vindicated. I really, really liked Cody at first. The Ellis Island promo gave me chills. Punching through the glass, while stupid, popped me.
> 
> Then I heard an interview he done with the Bucks just prior to the first Full Gear PPV. They were discussing Kenny’s mind for the business, and Cody got visibly upset at the thought that Kenny had the crew build a stack of poker chips for Moxley to throw him off the top (maybe the defining visual of AEW) and the sugar glass table spot for the premier episode of Dynamite.
> 
> Seeing him get upset at the thought of Kenny doing something cooler that was designed to invest viewers on the next challenger’s journey just rubbed me the wrong way. It made me begin to wonder, “If Cody can write good stuff for himself, then why is Jungle Boy and Darby Allin and the like twiddling their thumbs?” I said at the time that I don’t and never did expect Kenny and the Bucks to do much creatively, because let’s face it, they’re not “Dusty’s kid” and shouldn’t be expected to have that ability despite their EVP statuses.
> 
> The shows have always taken a hit when Cody is more active on them. That isn’t to say he’s terrible, but the shows tend to take a dive when he is in bigger segments. Just like his TNT Open Challenge episodes are by far the worst episodes in history, the last 6 months of him disappearing from the show have been by far their best.
> 
> In cutting my rant “short”, it seems Brian Last seen all of this months ago, and while Jim still fails to retroactively see Cody for the bullshit that he was those first 2 years, he is seeing it now.
> 
> Cody might have a worse mind for the business than the 3 spot-monkeys.


* As much as I enjoyed reading this, you still haven't recognized that Jim has slowly and progressively soured on Cody for the last 6 months at least. There was a build to this, not a sudden epiphany.*


----------



## DUSTY 74

@25:06 and not the first and or only time he’s told the story in the same humorous way and was speaking clearly more so to Kenny’s eccentricities which the Bucks backup


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> * As much as I enjoyed reading this, you still haven't recognized that Jim has slowly and progressively soured on Cody for the last 6 months at least. There was a build to this, not a sudden epiphany.*


I have so, but I am not going to give him an award for criticizing on one hand and patting Cody on the butt after and telling him to go play along.

I know you listen, and I know you have heard Brian annoyed at how Jim would criticize on one hand and try to brush it off or compliment Cody on the other. You KNOW I’m not lying. Brian Last has been annoyed with Corny’s take on Cody for a while as well.

So yes, this is the first time where he took off the kid gloves and showed no restraint for “Dusty’s kid”.


----------



## bdon

DUSTY 74 said:


> @25:06 and not the first and or only time he’s told the story in the same humorous way and was speaking clearly more so to Kenny’s eccentricities which the Bucks backup


Yeah. That’s why the Bucks and Excalibur are lapping it up, and Cody hides his face in his hands, gets a very serious look on his face, and has to preface his statement by saying he loves Kenny Omega.

Less than a year later and there were stories about the EVP’s not getting along and today Cody simply doesn’t even associate with them.

Uh huh. See pay the BS, man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## bdon

Jim managing FTR needs to fucking happen.

I’m still not sure Jim isn’t actively working all of us and has taken a consulting job from TK.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> Jim managing FTR needs to fucking happen.
> 
> I’m still not sure Jim isn’t actively working all of us and has taken a consulting job from TK.


*The Experience IS his consulting job. He just works from home and gives public advice in entertaining fashion. We all win.*


----------



## La Parka

Jim ethered Brandi and Cody 

My goddddddddd.


----------



## bdon

The Legit DMD said:


> *The Experience IS his consulting job. He just works from home and gives public advice in entertaining fashion. We all win.*


If that is the case, then props to TK for listening and stopping “most” of the Indy bullshit.


----------



## DUSTY 74

bdon said:


> Yeah. That’s why the Bucks and Excalibur are lapping it up, and Cody hides his face in his hands, gets a very serious look on his face, and has to preface his statement by saying he loves Kenny Omega.



Because they know the story he’s about to tell 
and he has leaned into the preface gimmick while telling stories before if you’ve watched him enough in scrums , interviews etc on things as silly as Harry Potter and Star Wars 
your abstracting allot more from a simple story telling moment than what’s there
I mean hey you can see, feel and or assume what you want about any of this its all good
but that clip falls well short of any sort of circumstantial evidence of any kind


----------



## RapShepard

Has anybody ever seen Murphy be compared to Omega. Same writer that said wrestling in 2021 is better than the attitude era


----------



## .christopher.

Michael Sidgwick, eh. Really has the name of a tool who'd actually think anything in 2021 is in the same universe as the attitude era.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Has anybody ever seen Murphy be compared to Omega. Same writer that said wrestling in 2021 is better than the attitude era


Does WhatCulture hire 14 year olds?


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Does WhatCulture hire 14 year olds?


 that shit had me dying, like where are these people comparing Buddy Murphy to fucking Omega.


----------



## the_flock

bdon said:


> I have so, but I am not going to give him an award for criticizing on one hand and patting Cody on the butt after and telling him to go play along.
> 
> I know you listen, and I know you have heard Brian annoyed at how Jim would criticize on one hand and try to brush it off or compliment Cody on the other. You KNOW I’m not lying. Brian Last has been annoyed with Corny’s take on Cody for a while as well.
> 
> So yes, this is the first time where he took off the kid gloves and showed no restraint for “Dusty’s kid”.


I think it's more of a case that Jim doesn't like Cody, but he also loves his Dad, so he's overlooking certain things if you get what I mean. 

It's like when your friends kids are nob heads, but you keep it to yourself.


----------



## Ger

The Legit DMD said:


>


At first I thought, Jim spoke about @RapShepard as the newsleaker. ROFL


----------



## RapShepard

Ger said:


> At first I thought, Jim spoke about @RapShepard as the newsleaker. ROFL


----------



## GothicBohemian

I watch Cornette, I find him funny and occasionally insightful but ... 

This is the biggest, glaring issue I have with Cornette - he praises wrestlers who have been in WWE as if all of them are wonderful but trashes anyone who hasn't been in WWE as if all of them are terrible. He has an obvious dislike of indie wrestlers, smaller wrestlers and women who don't fit specific stereotypes that please him. I don't share his tastes, so his biases make me disregard much of what he has to say. He comes across as dated and elitist too often. 

The crowds do often respond to things Cornette dislikes, he just ignores that.


----------



## One Shed

"Armed Anderson" is a great nickname.


----------



## Ger

GothicBohemian said:


> I watch Cornette, I find him funny and occasionally insightful but ...
> 
> This is the biggest, glaring issue I have with Cornette - he praises wrestlers who have been in WWE as if all of them are wonderful but trashes anyone who hasn't been in WWE as if all of them are terrible.


Seeing him trashing the WWE program for years, I cannot see a WWE bias here. He also trashed people from WWE coming to AEW, like Miro or Cordona



GothicBohemian said:


> He has an obvious dislike of indie wrestlers, smaller wrestlers and women who don't fit specific stereotypes that please him.


Cornette is not into women wrestling and got problems acknowleding it. Therefore he was picking some women wrestlers to alibi-like support (e.g., Charlotte, Bayley, Rhea, Gail Kim, ...), to make it not so obvious. I highly doubt Cornette likes any women wrestling and ever will.



GothicBohemian said:


> I don't share his tastes, so his biases make me disregard much of what he has to say. He comes across as dated and elitist too often.
> 
> The crowds do often respond to things Cornette dislikes, he just ignores that.


That is a misunderstanding from your site and you share that with some (meanwhile failed) guys from wrestling-podcast (e.g, two-face) business: Cornette is not really elitist, he just worked for decades in the business and therefore his opinon got more substance. So I can understand, that he doesn't care that much about the opinion of people, who never were in the business. But he is not alone with that and I give you an example.
I remember Matt Morgan was guest-host on WINC and they were talking about the husband of a women wrestler. When the comods started talking about that guy, Matt asked straight if that guy worked as wrestlers in past, else case he wouldn't care.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GothicBohemian said:


> I watch Cornette, I find him funny and occasionally insightful but ...
> 
> This is the biggest, glaring issue I have with Cornette - he praises wrestlers who have been in WWE as if all of them are wonderful but trashes anyone who hasn't been in WWE as if all of them are terrible. He has an obvious dislike of indie wrestlers, smaller wrestlers and women who don't fit specific stereotypes that please him. I don't share his tastes, so his biases make me disregard much of what he has to say. He comes across as dated and elitist too often.
> 
> The crowds do often respond to things Cornette dislikes, he just ignores that.


*We usually agree, but I have to disagree here. There's a certain style that Cornette hates regardless of what promotion you've been in for the majority of your career. He has no problem giving credit to Britt Baker as "the most loved heel ever" after formerly putting her on his Perma ban list for the tooth n nail match. He also praises Darby regularly in spite of hating his Daredevil shenanigans. But if you wrestle the mindless super kick and flip style, he will shit on you any chance he gets. Adam Cole seems to be the only exception because Cornette likes his character work.*


----------



## La Parka

I think what I disagree most with Jim is his hate for Japanese female wrestlers.

Shida and Riho are much better than Ruby, Frankie Monet and a handful of others he praises.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

La Parka said:


> I think what I disagree most with Jim is his hate for Japanese female wrestlers.
> 
> Shida and Riho are much better than Ruby, Frankie Monet and a handful of others he praises.


*He likes the less talented Natalya? Yikes.*


----------



## Ger

La Parka said:


> I think what I disagree most with Jim is his hate for Japanese female wrestlers.
> 
> Shida and Riho are much better than Ruby, Frankie Monet and a handful of others he praises.


Yeah, there is something. Jim dislikes skinny women wrestlers and he dislikes small ones. So I guess there is correlation between the types he dislikes and some female japanese (height) wrestlers. Riho is special case anyway, because he didn't get why AEW fans went totally crazy about her in the beginning and she was supported by Omega. Damn, he even complained about Asuka's height, who is much(!) taller than Riho. But Asuka still is "just" 1,60m. 
I guess all women wrestlers under 1,60m are totally under Jim's radar, same to the very skinny ones. Seems overweight is also a minus criteria for him. Overall, Cornette is many things, but I wouldn't call him an engaged expert for women wrestling. 
He likes Frankie Monet? No wonder, she is around 1,70m and got some flesh on the rips. The other women wrestlers he mentioned he likes (e.g., Charlotte, Rhea) are also above 1,70m easily and also his beloved Bayley is close to that (maybe 1,68 or 1,69, plz check yourself). Not sure about Ruby, but she is at least above 1,60m I guess and not skinny.



The Legit DMD said:


> *He likes the less talented Natalya? Yikes.*


You are not really surprised.  She is related to the Hart/Neidhart family and that are people Jim respects. Also she is not small (Bayley`s height?) and got the strength to beat up a weak male CW. That is enough for him, I guess.


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *He likes the less talented Natalya? Yikes.*


Natalya isn´t less talented. She´s very technically sound, and is a decent size female without being a monster like Jax or Awesome Kong. She´s boring on the mic, and sounds like a guy, but she´s a great in-ring talent.
She´s also one of the people who trained Rousey to be a wrestler, and given how impressed people were with Rousey after such short training, I´d say Natalya did something right.
That´s why Jim likes her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Natalya isn´t less talented. She´s very technically sound, and is a decent size female without being a monster like Jax or Awesome Kong. She´s boring on the mic, and sounds like a guy, but she´s a great in-ring talent.
> She´s also one of the people who trained Rousey to be a wrestler, and given how impressed people were with Rousey after such short training, I´d say Natalya did something right.
> That´s why Jim likes her.


*I'm calling Franky the less talented Natalya.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm calling Franky the less talented Natalya.*


Oh.. I sorta missed that.. Yeah. I can see the comparison. But Jim will still choose her over any japanese female wrestler. That´s one of his flaws.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Oh.. I sorta missed that.. Yeah. I can see the comparison. But Jim will still choose her over any japanese female wrestler. That´s one of his flaws.


*I don't like how he puts wrestlers like Io Shirai, Shida, and Asuka in the "Apartment wrestling Japanese schoolgirl" category.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *I don't like how he puts wrestlers like Io Shirai, Shida, and Asuka in the "Apartment wrestling Japanese schoolgirl" category.*


I can see an argument for Shirai. She´s 5´1" and 120 lbs.. and spent a lot of time in Stardom wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> I can see an argument for Shirai. She´s 5´1" and 120 lbs.. and spent a lot of time in Stardom wrestling.


*...And is still a top 3 women's wrestler in America. I just watched a Stardom PPV last week. Those women beat the hell out of each other and have great matches. You're thinking of TJPW/DDT.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *...And is still a top 3 women's wrestler in America. I just watched a Stardom PPV last week. Those women beat the hell out of each other and have great matches. You're thinking of TJPW/DDT.*


Nope. I´m not thinking of those other promotions, I´m just trying to rationalize why Jim calls her an appartment wrestler


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *...And is still a top 3 women's wrestler in America. I just watched a Stardom PPV last week. Those women beat the hell out of each other and have great matches. You're thinking of TJPW/DDT.*





yeahright2 said:


> Nope. I´m not thinking of those other promotions, I´m just trying to rationalize why Jim calls her an appartment wrestler


Riho ruined all mode4n Japanese women for him sadly. He does have a lot of positive things to say about Japanese women wrestlers from back in the day though.


At least he likes Maki Itoh haha.


----------



## One Shed

The Drive-Thru was posted late in the day:









Episode 212: Wild Hair Edition - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews AEW Rampage! Plus Jim answers YOUR questions about Matt Hardy, CM Punks's recent comments, The Freebirds, Cody & Brandi's Mount Rushmore, Excalibur, Randy Savage & more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Riho ruined all mode4n Japanese women for him sadly. He does have a lot of positive things to say about Japanese women wrestlers from back in the day though.
> 
> 
> At least he likes Maki Itoh haha.


*Send this in to Corny Drive Thru and see if she's still "friend of the show, Maki Itoh."

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429255001860284416*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Send this in to Corny Drive Thru and see if she's still "friend of the show, Maki Itoh."
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429255001860284416*


"Haaaauhhhh" or whatever the Cornette exasperated noise should be spelled when written.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> "Haaaauhhhh" or whatever the Cornette exasperated noise should be spelled when written.


*Lmao, the irony is she represents everything he hates about Japanese women's wrestling.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Lmao, the irony is she represents everything he hates about Japanese women's wrestling.*


She has charisma. Can you imagine Cornette and Maki Itoh as a heel manager lovers duo? Could be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> She has charisma. Can you imagine Cornette and Maki Itoh as a heel manager lovers duo? Could be the greatest thing ever.


*You already know she's my favorite Joshi that's still in Japan!*

*@Two Sheds Do you want to be petty and buy one for Cornette? 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445714703586525195*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Two Sheds Do you want to be petty and buy one for Cornette? 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445714703586525195*


I cannot possibly directly or indirectly be sending Russo money haha.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## One Shed

Unpinned?!? The horror.


----------



## Thomazbr

Damn Cornette starts praising the bucks and this thread gets unpinned.
Hard times for Cornette


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Unpinned?!? The horror.


Lol we had like 10 pinned threads, the Elevation one needs to go too 😂


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> Lol we had like 10 pinned threads, the Elevation one needs to go too 😂


Oh wow, the Dark thread is still there too. I do not think I have attempted to watch Dark in over a year.


----------



## Thomazbr

Two Sheds said:


> Oh wow, the Dark thread is still there too. I do not think I have attempted to watch Dark in over a year.


Dark is fun tbh.
I like the Tazz & Excalibur commentary team.


----------



## One Shed

Thomazbr said:


> Dark is fun tbh.
> I like the Tazz & Excalibur commentary team.


I like Taz on commentary too. But overall it seems like Dark does not matter. I cannot remember the last time I heard something that mattered to the overall product happened there.


----------



## Thomazbr

Two Sheds said:


> I like Taz on commentary too. But overall it seems like Dark does not matter. I cannot remember the last time I heard something that mattered to the overall product happened there.


They give teams like Butcher & The Blade or The Acclaimed enough bullshit wins to justify a tag team championship challenge.
Also the wrestlers are sometimes VERY giving to the local/indie guys and give them time and opportunity and leads to some pretty fun solid wildcard matches. It's like the AEW talent is giving them a big uh "this might get you hired" deal.
since Dark is now on the Universal Studios thing or whatever I recommend checking out FTR vs Stallion & Greene and Eddie Kingston vs Anthony Henry if you have the time and patience.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> I like Taz on commentary too. But overall it seems like Dark does not matter. I cannot remember the last time I heard something that mattered to the overall product happened there.


You have to really be a fan of watching indie talent or just wrestling in general to enjoy it, it's decent sometimes but 85% of the time there's no point in watching


----------



## One Shed

Thomazbr said:


> They give teams like Butcher & The Blade or The Acclaimed enough bullshit wins to justify a tag team championship challenge.
> Also the wrestlers are sometimes VERY giving to the local/indie guys and give them time and opportunity and leads to some pretty fun solid wildcard matches. It's like the AEW talent is giving them a big uh "this might get you hired" deal.
> since Dark is now on the Universal Studios thing or whatever I recommend checking out FTR vs Stallion & Greene and Eddie Kingston vs Anthony Henry if you have the time and patience.


I used to watch individual matches on Dark that looked appealing to me but with Elevation pushing Dark down to the fourth show, it just seems like Velocity mentally to me heh. I generally have no interest in just watching random matches with no story/angle. It seems like a platform that some guys could try some stuff on to get noticed, but I just have not heard any buzz about anything happening on it that was worth it in a long time.


----------



## Thomazbr

Two Sheds said:


> I used to watch individual matches on Dark that looked appealing to me but with Elevation pushing Dark down to the fourth show, it just seems like Velocity mentally to me heh. I generally have no interest in just watching random matches with no story/angle. It seems like a platform that some guys could try some stuff on to get noticed, but I just have not heard any buzz about anything happening on it that was worth it in a long time.


Honestly I think Dark has the stronger matches these days.
Well it usually has like one decent-to-good match and whatnot. It's not something I watch religiously anyway. If it's Monday or Tuesday and I have nothing else to do I'll put Dark or Elevation and use it as a podcast of sorts and occasionally check what's going on when one of my boys or girls appears or when a matchup first appears.

It's definitively not like a must-watch considering 90% of those are just squashes, but I like indie wrestling and for the most part I like AEW's lower card. Even guys that I don't like like Janela or Sonny Kiss can produce a decent match from time to time (between themselves actually)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Unpinned?!? The horror.


*For a show that no one watches. Cornette gets more listeners than Dark and Elevation get combined viewers.*


----------



## One Shed

Thomazbr said:


> Honestly I think Dark has the stronger matches these days.
> Well it usually has like one decent-to-good match and whatnot. It's not something I watch religiously anyway. If it's Monday or Tuesday and I have nothing else to do I'll put Dark or Elevation and use it as a podcast of sorts and occasionally check what's going on when one of my boys or girls appears or when a matchup first appears.
> 
> It's definitively not like a must-watch considering 90% of those are just squashes, but I like indie wrestling and for the most part I like AEW's lower card. Even guys that I don't like like Janela or Sonny Kiss can produce a decent match from time to time (between themselves actually)


Yeah, my issue is I am annoyingly more busy with work and have had less time to spend watching anything. I live on the west coast in the US and Dynamite starts at 5pm right now for me so I almost never can watch it live and I do enjoy posting in the live thread so I miss that. Same with Rampage. I am never going to be watching TV live on Friday night. So I have had to pick and choose but if there is an occasional good match on Dark and Elevation I might have to try and check it out. I am definitely not watching any WWE right now so maybe I can squeeze an extra match or two in. I am definitely not going to watch a Jelly match though haha.


----------



## Thomazbr

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, my issue is I am annoyingly more busy with work and have had less time to spend watching anything. I live on the west coast in the US and Dynamite starts at 5pm right now for me so I almost never can watch it live and I do enjoy posting in the live thread so I miss that. Same with Rampage. I am never going to be watching TV live on Friday night. So I have had to pick and choose but if there is an occasional good match on Dark and Elevation I might have to try and check it out. I am definitely not watching any WWE right now so maybe I can squeeze an extra match or two in. I am definitely not going to watch a Jelly match though haha.


Watching all this Dark and Elevation has truly changed me in a scary way now tbh.
I even don't mind Shawn Spears these days.


----------



## One Shed

Thomazbr said:


> Watching all this Dark and Elevation has truly changed me in a scary way now tbh.
> I even don't mind Shawn Spears these days.


Whoa, really? At least we can define how powerful these shows are if people can actually be OK with Shawn Spears. Not enough to get people to like Jelly though of course. That I would never believe could be possible.


----------



## Thomazbr

Two Sheds said:


> Whoa, really? At least we can define how powerful these shows are if people can actually be OK with Shawn Spears. Not enough to get people to like Jelly though of course. That I would never believe could be possible.


Well when all you see is squashes and Taz, Excalibur, Eddie Kingston, Big Show and Schiavone riffing over the guys it becomes real harmless to me.
I can't really explain to be honest, I guess I just like the Pinnacle as a whole even Shawn Spears.


----------



## One Shed

Thomazbr said:


> Well when all you see is squashes and Taz, Excalibur, Eddie Kingston, Big Show and Schiavone riffing over the guys it becomes real harmless to me.
> I can't really explain to be honest, I guess I just like the Pinnacle as a whole even Shawn Spears.


Yeah, that reminds me of what will really kill it for me, the ridiculous amount of commentators. I really miss a good two person announce booth.


----------



## Thomazbr

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, that reminds me of what will really kill it for me, the ridiculous amount of commentators. I really miss a good two person announce booth.


Oh no I mean
Dark is just Taz and Excalibur.
Elevation is Big Show, Eddie Kingston and Schiavone with Eddie sometimes leaving.
They are not putting Mark Henry in it when Eddie leaves.


----------



## One Shed

Thomazbr said:


> Oh no I mean
> Dark is just Taz and Excalibur.
> Elevation is Big Show, Eddie Kingston and Schiavone with Eddie sometimes leaving.
> They are not putting Mark Henry in it when Eddie leaves.


Ah OK, that is good to know. I had heard there had been four person announce teams so I am glad to hear that is rare.


----------



## Ger

Two Sheds said:


> Unpinned?!? The horror.


Huh?









The Legit DMD said:


> *For a show that no one watches. Cornette gets more listeners than Dark and Elevation get combined viewers.*


What happened? You didn't ask to get it unpinned, did you? It is not like this thread became unvisited or inactice. What is going on??


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ger said:


> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened? You didn't ask to get it unpinned, did you? It is not like this thread became unvisited or inactice. What is going on??


*Not at all. They just did it. @Firefromthegods what was the reason? This thread is more active and viewed than the AEW General news thread.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not at all. They just did it. @Firefromthegods what was the reason? This thread is more active and viewed than the AEW General news thread.*


hey hey hey…. We put a lot of general shit in there that is not thread worthy but still interesting

if anything, merge the two dark threads


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not at all. They just did it. @Firefromthegods what was the reason? This thread is more active and viewed than the AEW General news thread.*


It got unstickied because the ratings game got stickied. I´d prefer if the Dark thread(s) was unstickied , or as @LifeInCattleClass said, merge them.


----------



## Ger

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not at all. They just did it. @Firefromthegods what was the reason? This thread is more active and viewed than the AEW General news thread.*





yeahright2 said:


> It got unstickied because the ratings game got stickied. I´d prefer if the Dark thread(s) was unstickied , or as @LifeInCattleClass said, merge them.


Yeap, a gambling thread - for whatever reason - got sticky instead. I don't see a big value for the AEW general news-thread - at least how it is performed meanwhile - also, when the important stuff is debated on the regular threads in AEW section anyway and just some random twitter-messages by random people are left.

And btw., @Catalanotto is the person to blame for that. See here. I guess she had no idea, how that all started. People posted the Cornette videos and twitter messages in already existing ONTOPIC threads in AEW secion and many users - no clue why - went crazy about that. There were fights starting over that, riots were going to happen. So our @The Legit DMD had the idea to open this thread, so that the fights over Cornette in many threads stopped. It was an idea to appease the AEW section. But if that thread stays unsticky now, I guess the people shall bring Cornette's opinions exactly to all the many different threads again, where they contentwise belong. Difficult times are head of us.


----------



## CM Buck

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not at all. They just did it. @Firefromthegods what was the reason? This thread is more active and viewed than the AEW General news thread.*


The pinned section was getting too cluttered. This Thread is updated regularly enough that it won't get lost in the shuffle. Andbesides the aew section can deal with a little Cornette now Tony is incorporating his stuff.

Just make em weekly Dynamite review threads


----------



## Thomazbr

Firefromthegods said:


> The pinned section was getting too cluttered. This Thread is updated regularly enough that it won't get lost in the shuffle. Andbesides the aew section can deal with a little Cornette now Tony is incorporating his stuff.
> 
> Just make em weekly Dynamite review threads


Are you really sure about this one?
Sure Cornette is praising even NIck Jackson these days but I think there's too much bad blood between the two clear factions that exist in this board for weekly review threads to be like a good thing to have.

IMO at least.


----------



## CM Buck

Thomazbr said:


> Are you really sure about this one?
> Sure Cornette is praising even NIck Jackson these days but I think there's too much bad blood between the two clear factions that exist in this board for weekly review threads to be like a good thing to have.
> 
> IMO at least.


The two camps will have to cope. They're just opinions and Cornette is a journo. If the overrated hack Dave can get smart ass remarks about his ratings then Jim can get the same.

Any brawls will get discipline like it should have been


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

The Legit DMD said:


> *Send this in to Corny Drive Thru and see if she's still "friend of the show, Maki Itoh."
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429255001860284416*


Damn, that's fucking awesome!



The Legit DMD said:


> *You already know she's my favorite Joshi that's still in Japan!*


You haven't been following Syuri and Utami?


----------



## El Hammerstone

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Damn, that's fucking awesome!


Just refrain from scrolling down the page


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Two Sheds said:


> Whoa, really? At least we can define how powerful these shows are if people can actually be OK with Shawn Spears. Not enough to get people to like Jelly though of course. That I would never believe could be possible.


Been a fan and still a fan of Joey and Sonny. They honestly get way more shit than they deserve.


----------



## One Shed

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Been a fan and still a fan of Joey and Sonny. They honestly get way more shit than they deserve.


I am very happy they have not been on TV. Now we both can be happy.


----------



## La Parka

The Legit DMD said:


> *Send this in to Corny Drive Thru and see if she's still "friend of the show, Maki Itoh."
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429255001860284416*


It’s very telling that this looked better than every single AEW explosion in that tire fire of a main event.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> You haven't been following Syuri and Utami?


*I'm a Mina guy myself. Entertaining character > wrestling all day.*


----------



## DUD

I think Jim Cornette's criticism of Excalibur is often over the top but he's spot on about his mask. Every person I know that has watched AEW, no matter how big/small of a wrestling fan they are, the first question they ask me after: "Why does that commentator wear that fucking mask?".

Not "Who are the best new guys?", "Who has the best matches", "Who else from WWE have they signed?" its always about that fucking mask.


----------



## Ger

La Parka said:


> It’s very telling that this looked better than every single AEW explosion in that tire fire of a main event.


Thank you for saying that again. Before, I had not watched the video. I guess in AEW, meanwhile, they had reduced the explosion radius by 50%.



Firefromthegods said:


> The two camps will have to cope. They're just opinions and Cornette is a journo. If the overrated hack Dave can get smart ass remarks about his ratings then Jim can get the same.
> 
> Any brawls will get discipline like it should have been


So you reopen an already solved issue and you are aware of this could mean trouble for the board and more work to you, just to make the gambling thread sticky? Interesting move.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> The two camps will have to cope. They're just opinions and Cornette is a journo. If the overrated hack Dave can get smart ass remarks about his ratings then Jim can get the same.
> 
> Any brawls will get discipline like it should have been


as long as its not cluttered with his WWE stuff


----------



## Hitman1987

Just posting so this thread remains the top of the unstickied threads

Just posting so this thread remains the top of the unstickied threads


----------



## DUD

Firstly - I can't wait for him to review the opening match of Dynamite. 

Secondly - I'm really glad he dropped that clip on rematches today. There seems to be a misconception amongst his followers who he has an influence over that rematches are a bad thing. He very clearly addressed why they're not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> Just posting so this thread remains the top of the unstickied threads





Forum Dud said:


> Firstly - I can't wait for him to review the opening match of Dynamite.
> 
> Secondly - I'm really glad he dropped that clip on rematches today. There seems to be a misconception amongst his followers who he has an influence over that rematches are a bad thing. He very clearly addressed why they're not.


*Thanks for the bumps y'all. I will keep this thread active in spite of the removed pin. There has been lots of content uploaded in the last two days.

















*


----------



## Hitman1987

The Legit DMD said:


> *Thanks for the bumps y'all. I will keep this thread active in spite of the removed pin. There has been lots of content uploaded in the last two days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have an alarm set on my phone to post here every 3 hours.


----------



## Cheshire

I just saw the episode where Jim says the new woman's TBS belt looks like it says it's the "Ho's" Championship.... and now that's all I can see when I look at it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Cheshire said:


> I just saw the episode where Jim says the new woman's TBS belt looks like it says it's the "Ho's" Championship.... and now that's all I can see when I look at it.
> 
> View attachment 110024


*Omg, I had to distort my vision a bit, but that's hilarious.*


----------



## 3venflow

Thunder Rosa for first AEW Ho's Champion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443612115965816836


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole Corny Drive Thru is up on YouTube:




*


----------



## One Shed

New Experience was posted late last night. They actually watched another Rhodes to the Top episode so Jim is in a bad mood. Four hours long:









Episode 402: A Teetotal Blast - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, MLW Fightland, NXT & Rhodes To The Top! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on Dark Side Of The Ring's Bruiser Bedlam episode, Urban Meyer, Bubba Ray & La Resistance and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> New Experience was posted late last night. They actually watched another Rhodes to the Top episode so Jim is in a bad mood. Four hours long:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 402: A Teetotal Blast - Jim Cornette Experience
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, MLW Fightland, NXT & Rhodes To The Top! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on Dark Side Of The Ring's Bruiser Bedlam episode, Urban Meyer, Bubba Ray & La Resistance and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


*Why would he do that to himself? Don't even give that clown a DVR. Just let him get canceled.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Why would he do that to himself? Don't even give that clown a DVR. Just let him get canceled.*


Thankfully Jim is not a Nielsen family, so he can watch anything without affecting ratings.


----------



## Hitman1987

Just posting so this thread remains the top of the unstickied threads


----------



## Not Lying

Last tearing into Cody/Arn segment. I wish Cody would just turn heel already.


----------



## One Shed

FYI they do review Rhodes to the Rotten week 2.


----------



## Hitman1987

Why does Cornette like Adam Cole? I’ve not seen him in NXT but he doesn’t seem like a guy Cornette would typically like.

I can see that he’s over but to me he looks like a grown man’s head on top of a teenagers body and that camel clutch kiss shit is more cringeworthy than a lot of the things the Bucks and Omega does.


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> Why does Cornette like Adam Cole? I’ve not seen him in NXT but he doesn’t seem like a guy Cornette would typically like.
> 
> I can see that he’s over but to me he looks like a grown man’s head on top of a teenagers body and that camel clutch kiss shit is more cringeworthy than a lot of the things the Bucks and Omega does.


He has said before and often that Cole has everything except size.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hitman1987 said:


> Why does Cornette like Adam Cole? I’ve not seen him in NXT but he doesn’t seem like a guy Cornette would typically like.
> 
> I can see that he’s over but to me he looks like a grown man’s head on top of a teenagers body and that camel clutch kiss shit is more cringeworthy than a lot of the things the Bucks and Omega does.


*Because he play(ed) his heel character well and cut really good promos before becoming the third Young Buck. I'm genuinely sorry that this is the only Adam Cole that you know.*


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> He has said before and often that Cole has everything except size.





The Legit DMD said:


> *Because he play(ed) his heel character well and cut really good promos before becoming the third Young Buck. I'm genuinely sorry that this is the only Adam Cole that you know.*


I’ve never listened to Cornette review NXT as I’ve never watched NXT so that’s probably why I haven’t heard him criticise Cole’s size previously.

The third young buck is exactly how he feels to me at the moment, zero muscle, super kicks and a Canadian destroyer signature move. I’m just surprised Cornette thought he was going to go to AEW and not be one of the boys.


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> I’ve never listened to Cornette review NXT as I’ve never watched NXT so that’s probably why I haven’t heard him criticise Cole’s size previously.
> 
> The third young buck is exactly how he feels to me at the moment, zero muscle, super kicks and a Canadian destroyer signature move. I’m just surprised Cornette thought he was going to go to AEW and not be one of the boys.


Yes, everything gets worse the closer it gets to the Hardlys. I did not watch NXT much, but his stable was good and the stuff with Pat McAfee was good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Hitman1987

Just posting so this thread remains the top of the unstickied threads


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wait why is this thread not pinned anymore?


----------



## One Shed

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wait why is this thread not pinned anymore?


Gotta have two Dark threads.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Two Sheds said:


> Gotta have two Dark threads.


Ah yes, gotta give the show nobody watches more promotion yeah?


----------



## La Parka

DUSTY 74 said:


>


that art is amazing, damn


----------



## Honey Bucket

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Ah yes, gotta give the show nobody watches more promotion yeah?


Well, tbf this _is_ the AEW section, not the podcast section.

I reckon maybe the mods could move this to the Other Wrestling section and pin it there?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Honey Bucket said:


> Well, tbf this _is_ the AEW section, not the podcast section.
> 
> I reckon maybe the mods could move this to the Other Wrestling section and pin it there?


*Cornette is synonymous with AEW and it's heavily focused on his AEW reviews. That's why it was stickied in the first place- people got butthurt over seeing his reviews in the regular section because they hate seeing credible criticism, so it got isolated at the top of the page, where they wouldn't have to see it in every other thread.*


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette is synonymous with AEW and it's heavily focused on his AEW reviews. That's why it was stickied in the first place- people got butthurt over seeing his reviews in the regular section because they hate seeing credible criticism, so it got isolated at the top of the page, where they wouldn't have to see it in every other thread.*


Ehhh…I’d say Corny is synonymous with old school 80s wrestling, NWA/JCP/SMW etc myself.


----------



## DUD

DUSTY 74 said:


>


I've waited all week for this.


----------



## Wridacule

I dunno if I agree with Jim on hangman getting the title. I think Danielson can turn just as many heads weather he has the belt or not. What do you guys think?


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## RapShepard

What y'all think?


----------



## .christopher.

I don't really listen to the show anymore but I'm definitely going to try and get round to Jim's review of Cody's show.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wridacule said:


> I dunno if I agree with Jim on hangman getting the title. I think Danielson can turn just as many heads weather he has the belt or not. What do you guys think?


*I am strongly in favor of Bryan winning the title and in agreement with Jim about Hangman's horse leaving the barn. Kenny's reign has been incredibly underwhelming and Bryan as champion would inject much needed life into the main event scene.*


----------



## Wridacule

The Legit DMD said:


> *I am strongly in favor of Bryan winning the title and in agreement with Jim about Hangman's horse leaving the barn. Kenny's reign has been incredibly underwhelming and Bryan as champion would inject much needed life into the main event scene.*



I can't say you're wrong. But a lot of this feels like what they said when the question was jericho vs hangman. Only now hangman is way more seasoned and just as over, if not more so. It's not like Danielson won't attract the same people with or without the title. 

Danielson vs fucking Suzuki is happening...! That's a dream match I didn't even know I wanted. You can do all kinds of matches like that with him. That frees up the title for hangman to learn how to be the guy.


----------



## One Shed

A fresh, artisanal helping of the Drive Thru is available.









Episode 213 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru - Omny.fm


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews AEW Rampage & has some Smackdown thoughts! Plus Jim answers YOUR questions about The Warlord, Tony Khan's tweet, Rick Rude, the oil crisis, the worst wrestlers, the formation of the Rock & Roll Express & more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to...




omny.fm


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## DUD

DUSTY 74 said:


>


It's always weird hearing Jim Cornette and Eric Bischoff slagging each other off. Neither really come across well when they downplay each other. On the two occasions they've met you can see they have similar takes on what a wrestling television show should be and get along absolutely fine.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *I am strongly in favor of Bryan winning the title and in agreement with Jim about Hangman's horse leaving the barn. Kenny's reign has been incredibly underwhelming and Bryan as champion would inject much needed life into the main event scene.*


It's going to be Adam. AEW loyals have been waiting for this for 2 years, just give it to them. Page is over enough, he can be the first transitional champion, have Bryan or Punk take it from him by Revolution.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's going to be Adam. AEW loyals have been waiting for this for 2 years, just give it to them. Page is over enough, he can be the first transitional champion, have Bryan or Punk take it from him by Revolution.


*Can we be honest about the reign quality discrepancy between Hangman and Bryan? You get your happy moment, and then what? Look at the potential feuds for both and tell me what Hangman feud is supposed to excite me. Why put him in a position to have a forgettable reign?*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can we be honest about the reign quality discrepancy between Hangman and Bryan? You get your happy moment, and then what? Look at the potential feuds for both and tell me what Hangman feud is supposed to excite me. Why put him in a position to have a forgettable reign?*


A drunk Hangman vs Punk?

Duh?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> A drunk Hangman vs Punk?
> 
> Duh?


*That would require Punk to be a heel right now, duh. *


----------



## La Parka

The Legit DMD said:


> *That would require Punk to be a heel right now, duh. *


And was also done with Jeff Hardy.

Who’s a better talent and alcoholic than page could ever hope to be


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Does anybody else find the new art styles less endearing? The new ones


The Legit DMD said:


> *That would require Punk to be a heel right now, duh. *


lol, according to what? 

Have Hangman win, ride high in the saddle for a couple months, start drinking too much, turn on his friends. Then have Punk try and help him out repeatedly, have Hangman reject the help, have Punk call him out, bury him on the mic because Hangman is too drunk. Hangman reacts violently, they brawl in a heated exchange on tv -- have Punk cross the line to the point the fans hate him, then at a PPV like DoN have Hangman get outsmarted in the ring and lose it all to a now heel Punk.

It's a TV show, duh? 

Tell a story ffs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

La Parka said:


> And was also done with Jeff Hardy.
> 
> Who’s a better talent and alcoholic than page could ever hope to be


*Yeah, and happy Punk just ain't that guy anymore. *


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

La Parka said:


> And was also done with Jeff Hardy.
> 
> Who’s a better talent and alcoholic than page could ever hope to be


Eh, too much of the Jerry Springer reality tv vibe. Didn't help that you had Jeff actually being loaded and cutting awful promos in Waffle Houses in the middle of the night, while also drinking and driving and being busted for drugs and basically spiralling out of control irl.

Page is sober enough to tell the story without it being a real life tragedy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette had high praise for Jade.*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can we be honest about the reign quality discrepancy between Hangman and Bryan? You get your happy moment, and then what? Look at the potential feuds for both and tell me what Hangman feud is supposed to excite me. Why put him in a position to have a forgettable reign?*


Oh I do agree, but it’s just that, a happy moment, and then 3 months later Bryan kicks Page’s head off for the title. 
But you gotta give the hardcore fanbase what they want after a 2-year wait, especially since Hangman is still as over as ever. We’re all about to see the fan-fiction of Page becoming the first wrestler to kick out of the OWA and then beat Kenny.
After that? Page loses, and starts climbing again, this time with stronger top guys than Omega.


----------



## DaSlacker

Page winning the world title on his second televised attempt is their version of Sting winning it at the Great American Bash. Tease it again and do a heel turn, as Jim suggests, nd you risk a Lex Luger situation. By the time they pull the trigger the heat as gone. 
If he fails this time, then the next result is too obvious. At least right now there is some doubt as to whether he goes over.


----------



## Thomazbr

The Legit DMD said:


> *Because he play(ed) his heel character well and cut really good promos before becoming the third Young Buck. I'm genuinely sorry that this is the only Adam Cole that you know.*


Nah he sucks dude and has always sucked


----------



## La Parka

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Eh, too much of the Jerry Springer reality tv vibe. Didn't help that you had Jeff actually being loaded and cutting awful promos in Waffle Houses in the middle of the night, while also drinking and driving and being busted for drugs and basically spiralling out of control irl.
> 
> Page is sober enough to tell the story without it being a real life tragedy.


All of those things happened well after the story was complete and was one of the things that really got people interested in CM Punk for the first time.

Hangman is too sober for the role and acts like he’s never been drunk / seen an alcoholic in his life.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

La Parka said:


> All of those things happened well after the story was complete and was one of the things that really got people interested in CM Punk for the first time.
> 
> Hangman is too sober for the role and acts like he’s never been drunk / seen an alcoholic in his life.


*I remember being in college at the time as a big Jeff Hardy fan. I never watched any indies, so I didn't care about Punk at all. He ended up making me hate him as a fellow straight edge person. He's just not pulling off an angle like this as a happy to be here babyface.*


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


>


*I've been waiting all week for this one 😂*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

The Legit DMD said:


> *I remember being in college at the time as a big Jeff Hardy fan. I never watched any indies, so I didn't care about Punk at all. He ended up making me hate him as a fellow straight edge person. He's just not pulling off an angle like this as a happy to be here babyface.*


That's why you tell a story with an actual character arc.


----------



## Ger

The Legit DMD said:


> *I've been waiting all week for this one 😂*


See the 23 - 01 in the background.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ger said:


> See the 23 - 01 in the background.


*Yeah, but Jim is severely underestimating the Smackdown card here because he also underestimates the drawing power of top women's wrestlers; especially Sasha Banks. It's about to be a blowout. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Speaking of which, he loved a Sasha and Bianca segment for the first time ever:








*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*TRAVIS IS BACK Y'ALL!!!




*


----------



## DUSTY 74

The Rock Responds To Jim Cornette Comments


Former WWE Champion Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson politely dismissed a comment from the legendary Jim Cornette today. It was reported today by Sports Illustrated that…




www.wrestlinginc.com





Not to stray off AEW focus but since it seems like a one off just going drop it in here


----------



## Ger

DUSTY 74 said:


> The Rock Responds To Jim Cornette Comments
> 
> 
> Former WWE Champion Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson politely dismissed a comment from the legendary Jim Cornette today. It was reported today by Sports Illustrated that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to stray off AEW focus but since it seems like a one off just going drop it in here


Funny exchange and pretty obvious, that these two know, what they are really talking about here.


----------



## One Shed

New Experience is out!









Episode 403: Friday Night War - Jim Cornette Experience - Omny.fm


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews the Friday Night War between WWE Smackdown & AEW Rampage! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on Tony Khan's recent quotes, Dark Side Of The Ring's Luna Vachon episode, space tourism, wrestling trading cards and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...




omny.fm


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> New Experience is out!
> 
> http://[URL]https://omny.fm/shows/jim-cornette-experience/episode-403-friday-night-war[/URL]


Just started listening. Will be interesting to hear his thought on the Friday night "war"


----------



## One Shed

Glad to hear Jim's first comment on Rampage this week was the same as mine: "How do you have a buy-in for a free show?"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*




@Two Sheds Can you give me a summary of his thoughts on Sasha vs Becky before the youtube video goes up?*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Two Sheds Can you give me a summary of his thoughts on Sasha vs Becky before the youtube video goes up?*


He said it was the best match on Smackdown (though he did say that was light praise considering). He is a big fan of Becky's current heel work.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> He said it was the best match on Smackdown (though he did say that was light praise considering). He is a big fan of Becky's current heel work.


*Let me guess, these were his thoughts on the no DQ tag match:







*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Let me guess, these were his thoughts on the no DQ tag match:
> View attachment 110374
> *


Yes. I did not watch it but the match sounded awful.


----------



## One Shed

It should be fun to hear Jim's comments on hearing Uncle Dave say Kenny is a bigger draw than Randy Orton.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> It should be fun to hear Jim's comments on hearing Uncle Dave say Kenny is a bigger draw than Randy Orton.


*Dave is more embarrassed by the Rampage ratings than Tony and has to deflect somehow.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


>


Given TK´s stupid tweet about beating SD head to head, Jim was wayy too soft on AEW here. It deserved a 20 minute promo where he belittle TK.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Given TK´s stupid tweet about beating SD head to head, Jim was wayy too soft on AEW here. It deserved a 20 minute promo where he belittle TK.


*Jim surprisingly supported the shit talk.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jim surprisingly supported the shit talk.*


Yeah. But at least he did say Tony should be careful and not go too overboard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

The Legit DMD said:


>


Did he just call Omega twinkle toes? I really need to look into this Cornette/Omega beef


----------



## One Shed

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Did he just call Omega twinkle toes? I really need to look into this Cornette/Omega beef


Yes, his usual nickname for Kenny is Twinkle Toes McFingerbang


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette actually admitted Sasha vs Becky was better than CM Punk's match 😳




*





*Then ranted on Jericho and Dos Santos for 20 minutes:




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm sorry, but the thumbnail for this one was TOO funny not to post:








*


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUSTY 74 said:


>


*Punk being pictured as the golden goose with cracked eggs is perfect. The combination of happy Punk and him facing jobbers every week is a recipe for failure. *


----------



## One Shed

The Drive-thru is open!









Episode 214 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru - Omny.fm


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & Rhodes To The Top! Plus Jim answers YOUR questions about lost gear, Eric Bischoff, scaffold matches, Ted DiBiase & more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...




omny.fm





Edit: Well, they review Rhodes to the Dump again.

Also, from the last video posted from the Experience, it looks like Travis is back!


----------



## One Shed

Travis definitely back!


----------



## One Shed

I enjoyed the conversation about Dr. Smith recently. Glad to see it finally made it into the thumbnail art:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Travis definitely back!


*OMG YES!!! FINALLY!!! Most of the other art was just too try hard. The simplicity of Travis' art made the humor being conveyed in the image more effective. I don't need a Cornette renaissance painting.*


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Gn1212

Bit weird hearing Jim praising AEW more and more since Punk debuted.
Says a lot about how much AEW has improved.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Bit weird hearing Jim praising AEW more and more since Punk debuted.
> Says a lot about how much AEW has improved.


*Yeah, to my surprise, he's gone very easy on Tony Khan for the trash talking and even defended him against Bischoff. *


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, to my surprise, he's gone very easy on Tony Khan for the trash talking and even defended him against Bischoff. *


I think they(as neutrals) find the whole shit talking from Tony entertaining but can you imagine Jim working under Tony? He would legit strangle the guy. 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> I think they(as neutrals) find the whole shit talking from Tony entertaining but can you imagine Jim working under Tony? He would legit strangle the guy. 🤣


*He's definitely said worse than that in regards to some booking decisions. 😆*


----------



## kingfunkel

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, to my surprise, he's gone very easy on Tony Khan for the trash talking and even defended him against Bischoff. *


I've noticed he has softened his stance, since the tribute to Bobby Eaton


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette loved something Hangman did for the first time in two years with that promo.*


----------



## thisissting

When's the regular artist coming back? These other artists have been awful.


----------



## thisissting

Sad Panda said:


> The new cover art for Cornettes videos are KILLER.


No they are terrible.


----------



## thisissting

I'm not even a corny fan but the artwork was spot on perfect for the product. He has really lost something by changing it whether forced or not.


----------



## Wolf Mark

The artwork changed the moment Cornette sold out. Travis knows what's up. 😎


----------



## One Shed

thisissting said:


> I'm not even a corny fan but the artwork was spot on perfect for the product. He has really lost something by changing it whether forced or not.





Wolf Mark said:


> The artwork changed the moment Cornette sold out. Travis knows what's up. 😎


Travis is back this week but not doing every video again yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Poor Rhea 😔








*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUD

The Legit DMD said:


> *Poor Rhea 😔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Him and Brian Last raise some good points about Cody...

- It's quite evident Ogogo, Brock, Velvet etc were all rushed on to TV to produce this reality show.

- There is zero reason for Red Velvet to be angry about getting a spotlight feud involving Shaq.

- The only person who Cody can go up against and not appear heel right now is Dan Lambert. People would cheer Miro over him. The more they push him as a modern day Hulk Hogan the more people will resent this.


----------



## DUD

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, to my surprise, he's gone very easy on Tony Khan for the trash talking and even defended him against Bischoff. *


The sad thing about Jim Cornette and Eric Bischoff is that they both share familiar outlooks in regards to how a company should be presented in regards to production, storytelling, angles etc. When they met for the first time on Table for 3 you could see that as they agreed on so many points of reference. If they put aside there egos and petty point scoring from afar they'd produce some gold for their listeners.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> The sad thing about Jim Cornette and Eric Bischoff is that they both share familiar outlooks in regards to how a company should be presented in regards to production, storytelling, angles etc. When they met for the first time on Table for 3 you could see that as they agreed on so many points of reference. If they put aside there egos and petty point scoring from afar they'd produce some gold for their listeners.


*Last was throwing shade towards Bischoff, but Cornette gave him a free plug at least. I don't think it's personal between them. *


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Last was throwing shade towards Bischoff, but Cornette gave him a free plug at least. I don't think it's personal between them. *


Cornette stopped completely hating him after they did the Table for 3 with Michael Hayes after he inducted the Rock 'N' Roll Express i to the HoF a few years ago. He is still not a huge fan of him though heh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Brian Last is gonna lose his damn mind about Cody.*


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Londonlaw

The Experience is up.
Plus, thread bump 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> The Experience is up.
> Plus, thread bump 🤣


*I've been waiting all weekend for this one!








*


----------



## yeahright2

I know this is the AEW section.. But too bad Jim didn´t really lay it into Charlotte for being unprofessional


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> I know this is the AEW section.. But too bad Jim didn´t really lay it into Charlotte for being unprofessional


*They should both be held accountable. *


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *They should both be held accountable. *


By all accounts Charlotte started the thing. That doesn´t give Becky a free pass, but Charlotte has a history of trying to get herself over at the expense of everybody else.


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> By all accounts Charlotte started the thing. That doesn´t give Becky a free pass, but Charlotte has a history of trying to get herself over at the expense of everybody else.


She definitely has communication issues. I mean, look at who she is engaged to.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> She definitely has communication issues. I mean, look at who she is engaged to.


You think they´re actually talking? But yes. She doesn´t seem to be the brightest bulb when it comes to men.. Remember Bram?


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> You think they´re actually talking? But yes. She doesn´t seem to be the brightest bulb when it comes to men.. Remember Bram?


Like everyone else, no.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## Londonlaw

Two Sheds said:


> Like everyone else, no.


I’m loathed to personally speak about wrestler’s private lives (where I can help it) but isn’t her upcoming marriage to Andrade going to be her 3rd?


----------



## One Shed

Londonlaw said:


> I’m loathed to personally speak about wrestler’s private lives (where I can help it) but isn’t her upcoming marriage to Andrade going to be her 3rd?


I have no idea, but if so, she is following in her father's footsteps quite well.



El Hammerstone said:


>


Was glad to hear him rip apart the schizophrenic product for featuring this goof.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


>


*I already lost it when he said he mailed Tony Khan's check back 🤣








*


----------



## One Shed

Drive-thru was posted a couple hours ago, and yes he does review the season (hopefully series) finale of Rhodes to the Dump.









Episode 215 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru - Omny.fm


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & Rhodes To The Top! Plus Jim answers YOUR questions about Charlotte & Becky, Hulk & Jimmy, Jade & Britt, Lawler & The Monk, the PWI Top 150 Women & more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and...




omny.fm





Also, the full Experience from Sunday:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Also, an 18 minute Charlotte rant just dropped, so I can't wait to hear this, along with the Cody rant:








*


----------



## DUD

I'm a fan of Orange Cassidy, I've seen how his bizarre style attracted distant fans two years ago because I know people that saw the Rick & Morty stuff with QT and Best Friends on YouTube and thought it was funny as fuck. 

However him beating a talented animal like Powerhouse Hobbs was a poor decision and fuels the narrative that Tony doesn't know what to do with big dudes such as Wardlow, Miro and Hobbs.

I don't think CM Punk gave Powerhouse Hobbs as much of a rub as Jim Cornette implys but this defeat definitely felt as disheartening as Jim Cornette portrayed.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Did they really say they're going to eat the placenta?! Holy fuck that is disgusting. It had to be a joke, right? Some people are weird af if they were somehow being serious.


----------



## El Hammerstone

GNKenny said:


> Did they really say they're going to eat the placenta?! Holy fuck that is disgusting. It had to be a joke, right? Some people are weird af if they were somehow being serious.


All I know is hearing something like that is the kind of thing that drives a decent person to kick puppies. Then again, it does seem like some sort of new age hippie dippie birthing ritual that Brandi would be into ala Orgasmic Birth; I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## One Shed

The Experience is going to be great this weekend with that "main event." I am so glad Travis is back for the artwork. I have a feeling it is going to be a masterpiece.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Sheds said:


> The Experience is going to be great this weekend with that "main event." I am so glad Travis is back for the artwork. I have a feeling it is going to be a masterpiece.


Oh God, what was the main event? Go easy on me, I'm brittle.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> The Experience is going to be great this weekend with that "main event." I am so glad Travis is back for the artwork. I have a feeling it is going to be a masterpiece.


*Did you really sit through that MESS?!*


----------



## One Shed

El Hammerstone said:


> Oh God, what was the main event? Go easy on me, I'm brittle.


Words are not good enough to describe it.


The Legit DMD said:


> *Did you really sit through that MESS?!*


Am on phone with suicide hotline now.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Sheds said:


> Words are not good enough to describe it.


I'll take that as a que to not inquire further


----------



## One Shed

El Hammerstone said:


> I'll take that as a que to not inquire further


If you watch it, just remember I warned you heh. Imagine the dumbest stuff that could happen if Kenny and the Bucks had a match with the Dork Order, then multiply that by a lot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Words are not good enough to describe it.
> 
> Am on phone with suicide hotline now.


*Please tell me you're intoxicated. There's no way Sober Sheds sat through a Young Bucks vs Dark Order multi man tag match! *


----------



## bdon

It was a main event BUILT for triggering Cornette. Hah


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Please tell me you're intoxicated. There's no way Sober Sheds sat through a Young Bucks vs Dark Order multi man tag match! *


Not nearly enough. I left the room before the main event and when I came back I saw what was happening and could not look away. As a result, I now need additional therapy.


----------



## DUD

You just know Cody Rhodes has waited years for Cornette to turn so he can do that "Old Manager Yells at Cloud" comment 😂.



GNKenny said:


> Did they really say they're going to eat the placenta?! Holy fuck that is disgusting. It had to be a joke, right? Some people are weird af if they were somehow being serious.


I had a child six weeks ago that ended up being a cesarean and I was asked on at least four occasions whether I wanted to eat the placenta. I repeatedly declined. I blame Tom Cruise for making this behaviour seem remotely acceptable.


----------



## yeahright2

GNKenny said:


> Did they really say they're going to eat the placenta?! Holy fuck that is disgusting. It had to be a joke, right? Some people are weird af if they were somehow being serious.


It´s a thing some people do. It´s gross, but it´s a thing


----------



## yeahright2

Once again Jim goes soft on people he likes. Just like he had a problem acknowledging Codys faults for a long time because of Dusty, he can´t see the issues with Charlotte. But it´ll come.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I still can't believe it took the greater AEW audience (and sadly Jim) 8 months to see Cody for what he was. He was LOUD and clear about it in the beginning of the year.*


----------



## JerryMark

yeahright2 said:


> Once again Jim goes soft on people he likes. Just like he had a problem acknowledging Codys faults for a long time because of Dusty, he can´t see the issues with Charlotte. But it´ll come.


is she still absolutely wooden on promos?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

Can't wait for Cornette to get an identical Pepsi tattoo to match his favourite active wrestler.
"Like Mussolini!!" 🎶


----------



## One Shed

Gn1212 said:


> Can't wait for Cornette to get an identical Pepsi tattoo to match his favourite active wrestler.
> "Like Mussolini!!" 🎶


He needs the Pepsi and the matching Nightmare Family on the neck.


----------



## thisissting

There is no way he didn't forward the ghostbusters main event. Be lucky if he talks of Adam page or Adam Cole again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm actually surprised that Cornette said Bianca and Sasha would sell the most magazines. I thought this would be an 8 minute gushfest over Charlotte, Becky, and Rhea.*


----------



## Ger

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm actually surprised that Cornette said Bianca and Sasha would sell the most magazines. I thought this would be an 8 minute gushfest over Charlotte, Becky, and Rhea.*


I am not, because beside Brian being fan of these two, Cornette knows they were both in the wrestlemania main event in 2021 and I guess Brian told him about Sasha being an actor some day. That was also an interesting segment, because in the end we learned just about another stone in the mosaic why Corny is sceptical regardling women wrestling.


----------



## bdon

Cornette just said “it would actually be good if Cody saying he won’t turn heel is the start of a heel turn.” He explained that he hated people saying they are a heel, but he stood fast in his belief that Cody turning heel while claiming he isn’t would be good.

This mf’er loves to change his rules for “Dusty’s kid”.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## One Shed

New Experience:









Episode 405: Halloween - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, NXT Halloween Havoc and Dark Side Of The Ring! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on Ring Of Honor, Tom Cusati, Mattress Mac & more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> New Experience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 405: Halloween - Jim Cornette Experience
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, NXT Halloween Havoc and Dark Side Of The Ring! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on Ring Of Honor, Tom Cusati, Mattress Mac & more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


*Oh boy, I just woke up to a 15 MINUTE CODY RANT?! 









And Cornette spent 40 minutes on the ROH shutdown:




*


----------



## DUD

"Jade looks like Shelton Benjamin with a blonde wig"

😂😂😂😂😭😭😭😭


----------



## Araxen

I likened Cody to the TNA Jarrett too. I just hope Tony is smart enough to reign him in before it gets to that. It is my great fear that Cody becomes that, and if it does, it'll ruin AEW.


----------



## DUD

Araxen said:


> I likened Cody to the TNA Jarrett too. I just hope Tony is smart enough to reign him in before it gets to that. It is my great fear that Cody becomes that, and if it does, it'll ruin AEW.


I liked Cornette's response to Brian about the Jarrett TNA stuff. Before Sting and Kurt Angle arrived there was nobody in TNA who could play the Chicken Shit heel Champion apart from him. As soon as Kurt Angle arrived it was time to pass over the baton and focus on his family.


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> Cornette just said “it would actually be good if Cody saying he won’t turn heel is the start of a heel turn.” He explained that he hated people saying they are a heel, but he stood fast in his belief that Cody turning heel while claiming he isn’t would be good.
> 
> This mf’er loves to change his rules for “Dusty’s kid”.


I don't think he's "Dusty's kid" to him anymore. Jim has been burying Cody and his wife for most of 2021.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Tell it like it is

How the fuck are you Cornette fanboys going to defend this shit. I guess racists have to stick together am i right. r/SquaredCircle - Jim Cornette calls Shida “ one of twinkletoes Japanese sex objects” and “an Interchangeable outlaw mud show girl” and refuses to watch her match with Deeb given she won


----------



## Art Vandaley

Araxen said:


> I likened Cody to the TNA Jarrett too. I just hope Tony is smart enough to reign him in before it gets to that. It is my great fear that Cody becomes that, and if it does, it'll ruin AEW.


Jarrett is 100% what made TNA unwatchable to me.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Tell it like it is said:


> How the fuck are you Cornette fanboys going to defend this shit. I guess racists have to stick together am i right. r/SquaredCircle - Jim Cornette calls Shida “ one of twinkletoes Japanese sex objects” and “an Interchangeable outlaw mud show girl” and refuses to watch her match with Deeb given she won


I was very much not ok with this. Japanese women wrestlers are not all interchangeable. Calling Shida a "mud show girl" as if she has no talent and equating her to a sex object wasn't based on reality, just one man's dislike for Kenny Omega and joshi talent. Cornette wouldn't watch the match because Shida won and he doesn't rate her as worth anything as a wrestler. It's ok to have favourites and folks you skip, but this is ... odd and it fits a pattern. 

His remarks about Jade looking like a man also sat poorly with me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tell it like it is said:


> How the fuck are you Cornette fanboys going to defend this shit. I guess racists have to stick together am i right. r/SquaredCircle - Jim Cornette calls Shida “ one of twinkletoes Japanese sex objects” and “an Interchangeable outlaw mud show girl” and refuses to watch her match with Deeb given she won


*Who's gonna tell him what race the OP is?*


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## deadcool

I used to like his shoot interviews and some of his comments on AEW. But after those classless comments he made about Shida, Cornette has proved himself to be a racist and a misogynist.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Shout-out to Brian for defending Shida against Jim's ridiculous rant. She doesn't in any way carry herself like the apartment meme wrestlers and has consistently been the top worker in AEW prior to Serena getting signed. This was the best pure wrestling match in company history for their women and deserved way more respect.*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

The Legit DMD said:


> *Shout-out to Brian for defending Shida against Jim's ridiculous rant. She doesn't in any way carry herself like the apartment meme wrestlers and has consistently been the top worker in AEW prior to Serena getting signed. This was the best pure wrestling match in company history for their women and deserved way more respect.*


Dude is blinded by hate. This is the kind of shit that makes it hard to take him seriously these days.


----------



## La Parka

Tell it like it is said:


> How the fuck are you Cornette fanboys going to defend this shit. I guess racists have to stick together am i right. r/SquaredCircle - Jim Cornette calls Shida “ one of twinkletoes Japanese sex objects” and “an Interchangeable outlaw mud show girl” and refuses to watch her match with Deeb given she won


I’ve disagreed with his opinion on this subject in this very thread, months ago.

His own co host disagrees with it.

I know this is a shocking revelation to many in 2021, but you can enjoy someone’s podcast without agreeing with their every opinion.

Unfortunately his opinion on Japanese women’s wrestling is very wrong.

Asuka, Riho and Shida are all top tier talent that should be headlining any women’s division anywhere.


----------



## Jammy

Cornette might be cancelled soon the way he's going at it.

Someone on R/SC complied all of his comments... it just needs a media outlet to pick it up and he's done. Unless he is completely his own boss and paymaster (which I'm not aware of).


----------



## DUD

GothicBohemian said:


> I was very much not ok with this. Japanese women wrestlers are not all interchangeable. Calling Shida a "mud show girl" as if she has no talent and equating her to a sex object wasn't based on reality, just one man's dislike for Kenny Omega and joshi talent. Cornette wouldn't watch the match because Shida won and he doesn't rate her as worth anything as a wrestler. It's ok to have favourites and folks you skip, but this is ... odd and it fits a pattern.
> 
> His remarks about Jade looking like a man also sat poorly with me.


I agree about Hikaru Shida. I've been critical of AEW's over-exposure of certain Japanesse women in the past but that match against Serena Deeb really caught my attention. Not that he cares but my opinion of Brian Last went up for calling Jim out on that.

As for the Jade Cargill comment, she did bring looks and body shaming in to the 'beef' with Britt Baker so I didn't really have a problem with mud being thrown back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well, Cornette has officially disowned Adam Cole for the Ghostbusters BS. That was the final straw.*


----------



## Wridacule

🤣🤣 the crown jewel review was waaaay more racist and a bit insensitive to other religious beliefs. Than anything he's ever said about shida Gotta take corny with a grain of salt, like most things..


----------



## Gn1212

Jammy said:


> Cornette might be cancelled soon the way he's going at it.
> 
> Someone on R/SC complied all of his comments... it just needs a media outlet to pick it up and he's done. Unless he is completely his own boss and paymaster (which I'm not aware of).


Cornette cancelled? He is immortal.


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit DMD said:


> *Well, Cornette has officially disowned Adam Cole for the Ghostbusters BS. That was the final straw.*


He should know better. Everyone he praises ends up on his wrong side.
Tried to defend Flair for the DSOTR drama and then learned he was a Trump supporter which pissed him off. 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jammy said:


> Cornette might be cancelled soon the way he's going at it.
> 
> Someone on R/SC complied all of his comments... it just needs a media outlet to pick it up and he's done. Unless he is completely his own boss and paymaster (which I'm not aware of).


*Yes, he is. The last time they tried to cancel him for alleged forced cuckolding in OVW back in 2020, he made $150,000 on Corny's collectibles.*


----------



## Art Vandaley

Yeah, unless they can get youtube to ban him, he literally can't get cancelled.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

The Legit DMD said:


> *Well, Cornette has officially disowned Adam Cole for the Ghostbusters BS. That was the final straw.*


He wasn't wrong about Adam Cole although he shouldn't have been surprised. The only reason he joined AEW was so he could do dumb shit with Omega and The Young Bucks. 

Even when he was on NXT you could see him on UpUpDownDown clowning around and undermining what he was doing on TV. With that you could at least say "in ring" and "out of the ring" are two separate things (although everything does play into people's perception of you which is more relevant in wrestling than actual acting) but him doing it in ring suggests he really doesn't care about becoming a big deal (which he isn't, neither is Omega).

It won't hurt his reputation that much inside the wrestling bubble though. Of the fans that are left, the majority like the dumb shit being a part of wrestling even if it includes the wrestlers that are supposed to be somebody.


----------



## Mastodon

Talent being interchangeable is a widely used criticism for wrestlers on television these days. I have read it many times on this forum used to describe many different talents & situations in wrestling. Criticizing Cornette for using it is weak. You don't like the guy's opinions, don't listen to his show.


----------



## Wridacule

🤣🤣 he roasted the shit out of Adam cole..! He sounded more disappointed than angry.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Mastodon said:


> Talent being interchangeable is a widely used criticism for wrestlers on television these days. I have read it many times on this forum used to describe many different talents & situations in wrestling. Criticizing Cornette for using it is weak. You don't like the guy's opinions, don't listen to his show.


I'll explain why I have a problem with this.

Hikaru Shida is not _"an interchangeable mud show girl"._ She does not deserve to be described as _"one of Twinkletoes Japanese fetish objects"._ She is one of the best female in-ring talents AEW has. She had a long title run. None of this matters to Cornette; because Shida is a Japanese woman, Cornette automatically assigned her traits he considers universal to joshi wrestlers. Hikaru Shida has few characteristics in common with, say, Riho, other than race and nation of origin. She's not tiny.

_"Until they get old Harpo under control with his goofy impulses and his inclination to push all of these interchangeable Japanese mudshow girls, it's gonna be bleh, and this is an example of it."_ Shida and Deeb had the match of the night, which Cornette wouldn't watch because Shida won, even though Shida winning fit the story they were telling. He goes on to heap praise on Deeb after admitting he didn't watch the match - Don't bother with the compliments if you're going to disrespect her work, Jim.

_"She also can speak English." _So can Shida. No, it's not her first language but she's making an effort to improve. I can understand her when she speaks (but then I also have no trouble understanding Andrade either, whose name and accent Cornette loves to make fun of).

_"...the fucking girl in the genie outfit has her little 50 win trophy, she's more important 'cause guess who she's messing around with."_

Shida's not dressed in a genie costume; the closest to that would be Yuka. Can Cornette not tell the difference between various Japanese women? Jamie Hayter has wrestled shows in Japan - is he going to call her "an interchangeable mud show girl" without even watching her match? Unlikely, or I sure hope not because she doesn't deserve that sort of disrespect. Does he insinuate that Britt Baker wins matches and titles because "she's messing around with" Adam Cole?

The man has so little respect for most women in wrestling. He's basically called Penelope Ford a slut, says that Jade looks like Shelton Benjamin and the list goes on. But... he's especially dismissive of Japanese women. He disagreed with joshi wrestlers being in PWI's top ten. He doesn't rate Asuka either. I'll stop short of calling it racism since Cornette seems to take weird dislikes to anyone or anything he associates in his mind with anyone he dislikes and he hates Kenny Omega, who in Cornette's mind is a Japanese fetishist. I'm going to call it bigotry instead. There's plenty more of that in his Crown Jewel review.

I'm subscribed to Cornette and Last's podcast on YouTube. I find a lot of the commentary hilarious, though I admit I rarely agree with most of the opinions. I even signed up with Code Academy because Cornette's plugs for them are so funny. That doesn't mean I'm going to defend his comments when he's out of line. This is far from the first time he's said questionable shit and it's something he'll keep right on doing. I get that, but I don't have to like it.


----------



## Gn1212

I've just learned that Tony Khan followed Jim Cornette a lot.









Tony Khan On Jim Cornette: 'The Person I've Learned The Most About Wrestling From' - WrestleTalk


Tony Khan and Jim Cornette don’t always see eye-to-eye, but Khan has made it clear that he does have a level of respect for Cornette. As we’ve covered already, Tony […]




wrestletalk.com


----------



## One Shed

Late edition of the Drive-thru. I have a nice long drive tomorrow so I am looking forward to it.









Episode 216 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru - Omny.fm


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & WWE Smackdown! Plus Jim answers YOUR questions about Jon Moxley & Kevin Dunn, how promoters made money, the Irish whip, Mike Von Erich, injury pay, Chicago & more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected]




omny.fm


----------



## DZ Crew

I agree with a fair amount of Cornette's takes but what he said about Shida went too far and he doesn't give the women's divisions in either company the same attention he gives the men's. Are some women's matches shitty? Yes of course, but he disregards any women's match if they're smaller or Asian it seems. I would say it fits more under sexism vs racism but i could see someone making the argument either way. 

That being said I think his broader point is correct. What exactly is Shida's character? That she's Japanese and keeps a kendo stick with her? Most of the women in the division sans Britt and Jade don't really have a defined character. They're all kinda interchangeable aside from their level of in ring ability. I loved the match with Deeb and Shida but neither have a particularly interesting or engaging personality. Deeb is like the female Dean Malinko; great in ring but has the personality of drywall. I kinda feel the same way about Shinda and the majority of the women's division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lots of Cornette content has gone up overnight:




















*


----------



## DaSlacker

Just catching up with recent Cornette reviews. Just had to hear the rant about the Ghostbusters cosplay match. 

He slips up big time at the beginning saying Vince McMahon would never book anything as unprofessional. Erm, now as someone who has followed WWE for 30+ years, I can say he has. Hundreds and hundreds of times - often low and micard acts but occasionally with headliners and whoever the world champ was. 

That Dark Order vs Elite match was pure WWE. Only real difference is that the humour was a bit more appealing to the 18-49 demo and the crowd went along with it for the most part.


----------



## yeahright2

Jim is way too nice on Charlotte. That´s one of his flaws -If he has fond memories of the parents (like Dusty and Flair), he´ll give the kids a pass until it´s glaringly obvious the kid doesn´t have the same talent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette and Moxley finally found something they can agree on.*







yeahright2 said:


> Jim is way too nice on Charlotte. That´s one of his flaws -If he has fond memories of the parents (like Dusty and Flair), he´ll give the kids a pass until it´s glaringly obvious the kid doesn´t have the same talent.


*Let's be honest: Cornette prefers his women's wrestlers to be tall blondes with big breasts, which is why his faves are Rhea and Charlotte. He calls 5'5 women "small" when that's average height for a woman. Small would be Zelina or Riho.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette and Moxley finally found something they can agree on.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let's be honest: Cornette prefers his women's wrestlers to be tall blondes with big breasts, which is why his faves are Rhea and Charlotte. He calls 5'5 women "small" when that's average height for a woman. Small would be Zelina or Riho.*


Nah. Riho is in the "schoolkids" category, she´s not just small.
But you´re wrong btw. They don´t HAVE to be 6 feet tall blondes, it just helps (although he despises Sable). One of his all-time favorite women´s wrestlers is Gail Kim, She´s 5´4" and a dark haired Asian.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Nah. Riho is in the "schoolkids" category, she´s not just small.
> But you´re wrong btw. They don´t HAVE to be 6 feet tall blondes, it just helps (although he despises Sable). One of his all-time favorite women´s wrestlers is Gail Kim, She´s 5´4" and a dark haired Asian.


*Riho and Zelina are literally the exact same height.

























So if you're calling Riho a schoolgirl, you're calling Zelina a schoolgirl.*


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit DMD said:


> *Riho and Zelina are literally the exact same height.
> View attachment 111342
> 
> View attachment 111343
> 
> View attachment 111344
> 
> 
> So if you're calling Riho a schoolgirl, you're calling Zelina a schoolgirl.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Whoanma said:


>


*Glad to see your Riho radar still works 😆*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Riho and Zelina are literally the exact same height.
> View attachment 111342
> 
> View attachment 111343
> 
> View attachment 111344
> 
> 
> So if you're calling Riho a schoolgirl, you're calling Zelina a schoolgirl.*


Which one looks like a schoolgirl? I like both of them, but I can understand Why Jim calls Riho a schoolgirl


----------



## Gn1212

yeahright2 said:


> Nah. Riho is in the "schoolkids" category, she´s not just small.
> But you´re wrong btw. They don´t HAVE to be 6 feet tall blondes, it just helps (although he despises Sable). One of his all-time favorite women´s wrestlers is Gail Kim, She´s 5´4" and a dark haired Asian.


Yeah, he liked Melina too. Mickie as well.


----------



## Peerless

Nice to see Cornette answer my question lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Which one looks like a schoolgirl? I like both of them, but I can understand Why Jim calls Riho a schoolgirl


*Maki Itoh is a schoolgirl cosplayer. Riho is just a small woman in a frilly skirt.*


----------



## yeahright2

Gn1212 said:


> Yeah, he liked Melina too. Mickie as well.


Mickie is one of my personal favorites, and she´s really short. I had forgotten about Melina, but you´re right, and there´s a pattern here. Gail Kim is Asian, Mickie James is part native American, and Melina is part Mexican. It´s obvious he doesn´t care about size and haircolor as long as the talent is great and they don´t do anything he considers "stupid"
-I remember him saying Awesome Kong vs Gail Kim was some of the best womens matches he had ever seen.


----------



## Gn1212

yeahright2 said:


> Mickie is one of my personal favorites, and she´s really short. I had forgotten about Melina, but you´re right, and there´s a pattern here. Gail Kim is Asian, Mickie James is part native American, and Melina is part Mexican. It´s obvious he doesn´t care about size and haircolor as long as the talent is great and they don´t do anything he considers "stupid"
> -I remember him saying Awesome Kong vs Gail Kim was some of the best womens matches he had ever seen.


I think ultimately his issue is the Kenny association. Maybe it reminds him of when Kenny wrestled that little girl?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUD

yeahright2 said:


> -I remember him saying Awesome Kong vs Gail Kim was some of the best womens matches he had ever seen.


He's not wrong to be fair. The matches them two had were just as good as the mental image of Awesome Kong puncing Bubba The Cum Sponge.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Jim prefers women in wrestling to be ones he considers sexy. There are a few women he gives credit to for their wrestling skills who don't fit his attractiveness criteria, but he often disregards those that fall too far outside his tastes when he can except in one situation...

... he tends to praise the children of wrestlers he's worked with and liked, both male and female. At the same time, he heaps scorn on those he associates with people he dislikes.

Anyway, in a recent review, Cornette has acknowledged that one of my favourite up-and-coming wrestlers, Dante Martin, is talented and marketable (even if he would slap a mask on him and send him off to indie obscurity for a few years). Considering Dante's great skill is acrobatics, I'll take any slight praise for him from Corney as a sign he thinks he's special.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GothicBohemian said:


> Jim prefers women in wrestling to be ones he considers sexy. There are a few women he gives credit to for their wrestling skills who don't fit his attractiveness criteria, but he often disregards those that fall too far outside his tastes when he can except in one situation...
> 
> ... he tends to praise the children of wrestlers he's worked with and liked, both male and female. At the same time, he heaps scorn on those he associates with people he dislikes.
> 
> Anyway, in a recent review, Cornette has acknowledged that one of my favourite up-and-coming wrestlers, Dante Martin, is talented and marketable (even if he would slap a mask on him and send him off to indie obscurity for a few years). Considering Dante's great skill is acrobatics, I'll take any slight praise for him from Corney as a sign he thinks he's special.


*Found it! 




*


----------



## One Shed

A late night Experience has been dropped:









Episode 406: Releases, Ratings & Reviews - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite and CM Punk's confrontation with Eddie Kingston from Rampage! Also, Jim shares his thoughts on WWE's most recent talent releases, NXT, Sabu, Onita & more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim...




omny.fm





Also full Drive-thru now on YouTube:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Last week's full Rampage review is up:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette spent 30 minutes on the WWE releases:




*


----------



## Ger

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette spent 30 minutes on the WWE releases:*


*HEY!! *You embezzled he solved the problems of NXT there and gave an alternative idea.


----------



## Londonlaw

The power of Jim Cornette.

Just for fun, I did a Google search for the term ‘Little Brutus’ and this is what came up.

Circled for posterity.


----------



## Gn1212

Listen to his reviews on Punk.
Cornette is turning into the biggest CM Punk mark in the world.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Listen to his reviews on Punk.
> Cornette is turning into the biggest CM Punk mark in the world.


*Thanks for the reminder to check for new videos:*




*







*


----------



## One Shed

Londonlaw said:


> The power of Jim Cornette.
> 
> Just for fun, I did a Google search for the term ‘Little Brutus’ and this is what came up.
> 
> Circled for posterity.
> 
> View attachment 111462


A lot of his nicknames make it to people's entries on Wikipedia too:


----------



## Gn1212

The Hardly Boyz 🤣

Now we need Kenny Olivier and Twinkle-toes on Kenny's wiki.


----------



## Londonlaw

Gn1212 said:


> The Hardly Boyz 🤣
> 
> Now we need Kenny Olivier and Twinkle-toes on Kenny's wiki.


‘Protected from Vandalism’ says Wikipedia.

Translation= Someone’s had a word with him after previous repeated ‘artistic edits’ to his profile were pointed out 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Been waiting all day for this one:




*


----------



## DUD

Travis nailed this .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> Travis nailed this .


*I was waiting on a report of him being fired after his dark match on Smackdown. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@bdon


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed




----------



## [email protected]

Random thought...Punk turns heel, brings out Cornie as his manager, and has Cornie do all of the talking, depriving fans of even that


----------



## One Shed

[email protected] said:


> Random thought...Punk turns heel, brings out Cornie as his manager, and has Cornie do all of the talking, depriving fans of even that


Punk takes vow of silence for year. Instant heat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## [email protected]

Two Sheds said:


> Punk takes vow of silence for year. Instant heat.


And Cornette (who's done nothing but praise Punk) gets to rant at the AEW audience like Dan Lambert but perfected. Lol


----------



## One Shed

[email protected] said:


> And Cornette (who's done nothing but praise Punk) gets to rant at the AEW audience like Dan Lambert but perfected. Lol


Extra heat points if he comes out dressed as a marshmallow man or Ninja Turtle and takes the mask off to reveal himself.


----------



## One Shed

The segment on Nia being "MyHole" was pretty funny.

For anyone who says Corny never changes his mind when things improve:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> The segment on Nia being "MyHole" was pretty funny.
> 
> For anyone who says Corny never changes his mind when things improve:


*Can't believe people are still pushing that BS narrative when he loved repackaged Miro after week two.*


----------



## yeahright2

Off topic perhaps, but why are the youtube clips suddenly so big, and does anyone else hate it? @Firefromthegods


----------



## Irish Jet

The art on these thumbnails are hilarious. 

Cornette talks a fair bit of shit and is pretty hypocritical at times, especially when it comes to his favourites, but he has some damn good insight as well. He's completely right about the flips and high flying being overdone to death. One of those cases where if everyone's doing something special then no one is. It takes away the novelty from the people who should be using those spots. Less really is more.


----------



## Irish Jet

[email protected] said:


> Random thought...Punk turns heel, brings out Cornie as his manager, and has Cornie do all of the talking, depriving fans of even that


I genuinely could see something like that happening some time down the road. Not for Punk though, he wouldn't need him.

I think he has expressed interest in managing FTR on the podcast. A feud with Corny would be the only thing to get me to watch the Young Bucks.


----------



## yeahright2

Irish Jet said:


> I genuinely could see something like that happening some time down the road. Not for Punk though, he wouldn't need him.
> 
> I think he has expressed interest in managing FTR on the podcast. A feud with Corny would be the only thing to get me to watch the Young Bucks.


He has expressed interest in doing something with FTR, but not in AEW due to who´s working there as executives.


----------



## Irish Jet

yeahright2 said:


> He has expressed interest in doing something with FTR, but not in AEW due to who´s working there as executives.


It literally only works if it is in AEW lol.

I know what he said but for the right money and the right offer you never know - He'll just be there as a performer so he wouldn't have to deal with the bullshit. He's also definitely feeling more positivity about the product and has been turning more towards them being legit competition for the WWE lately (although he blames WWE rather than credits AEW). If it does get more realistic that AEW can get to that level he may consider given how long he has wanted to challenge Vince's monopoly, he said that's why he joined TNA.


----------



## yeahright2

Irish Jet said:


> It literally only works if it is in AEW lol.
> 
> I know what he said but for the right money and the right offer you never know - He'll just be there as a performer so he wouldn't have to deal with the bullshit. He's also definitely feeling more positivity about the product and has been turning more towards them being legit competition for the WWE lately (although he blames WWE rather than credits AEW). If it does get more realistic that AEW can get to that level he may consider given how long he has wanted to challenge Vince's monopoly, he said that's why he joined TNA.


Two weeks ago he wanted Punk to quit because TK booked OC to beat Hobbs. Jim doesn´t need the money, so that´s not really a selling point. And he wants nothing to do with the Bucks. Actual Competition or not, if AEW and TK doesn´t live up to his standards (that only he can understand), then he´s not going there. Remember, he considers himself as retired from wrestling these days.


----------



## Irish Jet

yeahright2 said:


> Two weeks ago he wanted Punk to quit because TK booked OC to beat Hobbs. Jim doesn´t need the money, so that´s not really a selling point. And he wants nothing to do with the Bucks. Actual Competition or not, if AEW and TK doesn´t live up to his standards (that only he can understand), then he´s not going there. Remember, he considers himself as retired from wrestling these days.


We'll see. Crazier things have happened in this industry. I don't think it would be a full time gig but an occasional appearance here and there when it suits them. 

If I had to bet I'd expect him to appear on an AEW show at some point in the next 5 years. Despite all the shit he has said there's still a lot of people he likes who are influential in the company.


----------



## .christopher.

I'll bet anyone a million quid that, while Tony Khan is booking, and the Bucks and Omega are in the slightest bit of power, he'll never step foot in AEW.

He could be offered a lifetime supply of sprite zero and he'd still give them the ol' fuck no.


----------



## One Shed

Drive-thru finally dropped:









Episode 217: The Snakebitten Episode - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Eddie Kingston, Cody Rhodes, Becky & Charlotte, Dick Murdoch, Chris Jericho, MJF, WWE pyro, Ricky Steamboat & more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected].com Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...




omny.fm


----------



## CM Buck

yeahright2 said:


> Off topic perhaps, but why are the youtube clips suddenly so big, and does anyone else hate it? @Firefromthegods


I've not noticed? Maybe it's an edict from WS?


----------



## yeahright2

Firefromthegods said:


> I've not noticed? Maybe it's an edict from WS?


Ok. Thought it might be an administrative group decision


----------



## One Shed




----------



## CM Buck

yeahright2 said:


> Ok. Thought it might be an administrative group decision


We wouldn't come up with something so silly


----------



## DUD

Two Sheds said:


>


The Jericho one made me laugh on the train. He's lost his mind with those comparisons and talking about Chinese Menu's.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed




----------



## Londonlaw

I raised an eyebrow when Matt Hardy referred to Orange Cassidy as ‘Pockets’ in the Mark Henry split screen ‘head-to-head’ promo.

We already know Matt Hardy and Reby are very aware of Jim and Brian, but it made me noticed, nonetheless.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> I raised an eyebrow when Matt Hardy referred to Orange Cassidy as ‘Pockets’ in the Mark Henry split screen ‘head-to-head’ promo.
> 
> We already know Matt Hardy and Reby are very aware of Jim and Brian, but it made me noticed, nonetheless.


*The funny part is he's the main guy with any relevance saying no one listens to Cornette. It sounds like he's subscribed to the podcast and doesn't miss an episode.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459517510462676992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459517671083581441


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Gn1212

Can't wait to hear Corny talk about this PPV. His boy Jay Lethal is now All Elite too.


----------



## One Shed

Full Drive-thru:


----------



## IronMan8

I think he said the Full Gear is dropping within 24 hours.


----------



## Buhalovski

Gn1212 said:


> Can't wait to hear Corny talk about this PPV. His boy Jay Lethal is now All Elite too.


Never heard him talk about Jay Lethal. I don't even remember if they spent some time together in ROH/TNA. Fuck, I'm old.


----------



## Gn1212

Buhalovski said:


> Never heard him talk about Jay Lethal. I don't even remember if they spent some time together in ROH/TNA. Fuck, I'm old.


----------



## One Shed

Finally! Jim vs Technology is the 2021 feud of the year.









Episode 407: Season Premiere - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim talks about technical difficulties. Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite and AEW Rampage! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling Knowledge on Patreon to access the archives & more...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Enjoy the Dynamite reviews before the Full Gear videos drop.*


----------



## DaSlacker

Guessing he'll love the opener, Danielson vs Miro (apart from end) and Punk vs Kingston. Will scold AEW's handling of their two mega signings because they were both booed in Minneapolis two months after debut. 

Will sigh at Lucha Bros vs FTR having so many false finishes and ref ignoring tag rules. Criticise the Young Fucks for having their usual excessive multi man garbage brawl on the same show and before a similar match. Will praise work of Jungle Boy and Christian. 

Women's match, Rhodes match and Inner Circle vs ATT will get a meh. Will praise Page, criticise Twinkletoes and Fucks for shoehorning in their soap opera story into it. And Dork Order showing up. 

On the whole he'll say too long, matches too long, don't feel close enough to being fights. Same way he felt about Takeover shows.


----------



## Gn1212

He needs to start calling out FTR more. This is not their first spotfest.
You can say "they got overruled" so many times. At the end of the day they're going with it. He wouldn't be as kind if it was anyone else.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## One Shed

I always love Monty Python references.


----------



## AthleticGirth

I thought Last was up on his Japanese stuff but apparently not if he doesn't think OC's group joining CHAOS makes sense. Ishii and Okada may seem like an odd fit with Best Friends, but Trent and Chuck joined the stable back in 2017, and I don't think they ever officially left. It's also the stable Toru Yano's in, Toru Yano being New Japan's main comedy guy.

If it's a gateway to getting Okada into AEW it's all good.


----------



## Art Vandaley

The bit at around 8:00 where he explains the correct way to take a cake to the face is just everything I love about his podcast.

That is the sort of esoteric knowledge you will not get anywhere else.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Full Gear reviews are up! Enjoy these on the drive to work:

















And here's another Cody rant for @bdon 




*


----------



## Londonlaw

Miro’s ‘face turn’ with Cornette ‘and getting over’ with him is quite endearing 🤣


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Legit DMD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


"Cody’s so hated that if he pulled a bunch of orphans out of a burning building, they’d walk back in."

I just saw this line in the comment section and it made me laugh, so figured I'd repost it here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*For those wondering, yes, he skipped Britt vs Tay.*


----------



## One Shed

Full Experience:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The battle continues @Two Sheds !




*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *The battle continues @Two Sheds !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jim vs Technology has to qualify for Feud of the Year/Decade.


----------



## DUD

There's an absolutely epic Kevin Dunn / Michael Cole rant on the Drive-thru that he will hopefully load up as a seperare clip.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## DUD

Two Sheds said:


>


There it is! 

The way he starts by saying he's not going to criticise Michael Cole and then in a couple of minutes he's wound himself up so much talking about Kevin Dunn he ends up disowning Michael Cole. Brilliant.

There's some great TNA rants this week too. Cornette drops that Anthem took the company off Dixie as opposed to Dixie selling the company which is something I didn't know of.


----------



## Wridacule

Two Sheds said:


>


I get where jim is coming from on the finishing holds, but I gotta agree with danileson. If he wants them to act like it's real, then fights finish in a number of different ways. Danileson is among the realist feeling wrestlers they have


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> There it is!
> 
> The way he starts by saying he's not going to criticise Michael Cole and then in a couple of minutes he's wound himself up so much talking about Kevin Dunn he ends up disowning Michael Cole. Brilliant.
> 
> There's some great TNA rants this week too. Cornette drops that Anthem took the company off Dixie as opposed to Dixie selling the company which is something I didn't know of.


*I've got that for you right here. 




*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *The battle continues @Two Sheds !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As much as some of the new guest artists annoy me, I love this one for its "One Bad Day" The Killing Joke reference. We all know Corny is just one bad day (or maybe hour) away from ending up on the news holding a baseball bat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Guysssssss - its time! I can feel it!

get your cult friends together and fund Cornette’s new promotion like TK did for the Elite!

there is so much talent available!

He doesn’t even need to travel - he can book and format via Zoom!

do it guys! Your time is NOWWWWW - save wrestling!

ps> serious though - this is actually a good idea. Cornette has a big enough fanbase and you guys basically consumes all he does like we do aew. A fan funded Cornette promotion should do well. Especially with all the available talent


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guysssssss - its time! I can feel it!
> 
> get your cult friends together and fund Cornette’s new promotion like TK did for the Elite!
> 
> there is so much talent available!
> 
> He doesn’t even need to travel - he can book and format via Zoom!
> 
> do it guys! Your time is NOWWWWW - save wrestling!
> 
> ps> serious though - this is actually a good idea. Cornette has a big enough fanbase and you guys basically consumes all he does like we do aew. A fan funded Cornette promotion should do well. Especially with all the available talent


*Cornette will only start a promotion when Walter becomes a free agent.*


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guysssssss - its time! I can feel it!
> 
> get your cult friends together and fund Cornette’s new promotion like TK did for the Elite!
> 
> there is so much talent available!
> 
> He doesn’t even need to travel - he can book and format via Zoom!
> 
> do it guys! Your time is NOWWWWW - save wrestling!
> 
> ps> serious though - this is actually a good idea. Cornette has a big enough fanbase and you guys basically consumes all he does like we do aew. A fan funded Cornette promotion should do well. Especially with all the available talent


You want him dead, don´t you? Running a promotion with his temper will kill him due to a heart attack or something similar.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette will only start a promotion when Walter becomes a free agent.*


well, i’ve a feeling he won’t wait long then - nxt uk is sure to come to khan’s attention at some point


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> You want him dead, don´t you? Running a promotion with his temper will kill him due to a heart attack or something similar.


far from it - i’ll actually buy the ppv

you lads blow so much smoke up his ass, i want to see what real wrestling genius looks like 

and my hope would be that i love it


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> far from it - i’ll actually buy the ppv
> 
> you lads blow so much smoke up his ass, i want to see what real wrestling genius looks like
> 
> and my hope would be that i love it


We don´t agree with everything he says. -His take on Japanese female wrestlers for instance.. I can see why he´s not a fan of Riho, but Shida or Asuka?

Oh, and the PPV would be great, you´d love it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, i’ve a feeling he won’t wait long then - nxt uk is sure to come to khan’s attention at some point


*Rumor has it Walter's new girlfriend has made him want to live in America. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *Rumor has it Walter's new girlfriend has made him want to live in America. *


oh for reals?

that is good news for somebody


----------



## JerryMark

Two Sheds said:


> As much as some of the new guest artists annoy me, I love this one for its "One Bad Day" The Killing Joke reference. We all know Corny is just one bad day (or maybe hour) away from ending up on the news holding a baseball bat.


jim "falling down" cornette


----------



## JerryMark

The Legit DMD said:


> *I've got that for you right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shell yeah!


----------



## Irish Jet

Wridacule said:


> I get where jim is coming from on the finishing holds, but I gotta agree with danileson. If he wants them to act like it's real, then fights finish in a number of different ways. Danileson is among the realist feeling wrestlers they have


I like Jim but he's extremely hypocritical when it comes to when he wants realism and when he doesn't.

He says that he wants it to appear as a shoot fight but really he just wants things to look like they used to. Even when some of that stuff was itself pretty ridiculous. Yes it looks better than some of the nonsense now but he clearly has nostalgia guiding a lot of what he likes.

This is particularly apparent with women's wrestling which he views as something that should pretty much always be a sideshow to the men - the way things were in his day - even in era where women are regularly the feature or co-feature of UFC shows.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Irish Jet said:


> I like Jim but he's extremely hypocritical when it comes to when he wants realism and when he doesn't.
> 
> He says that he wants it to appear as a shoot fight but really he just wants things to look like they used to. Even when some of that stuff was itself pretty ridiculous. Yes it looks better than some of the nonsense now but
> 
> This is particularly apparent with women's wrestling which he views as something that should pretty much always be a sideshow to the men - the way things were in his day - even in era where women are regularly the feature or co-feature of UFC shows.


*I don't think Jim is being a hypocrite here. He's just correcting Bryan on the existence of finishing moves in wrestling. He also acknowledged that every match shouldn't end with a guy's finishing move. Two things can be true. *


----------



## Wridacule

Yeah I wouldn't call him a hypocrite... maybe a bit nit picky in this instance


----------



## DaSlacker

Jim running and booking a promotion again. That would be fantastic. Wrasslin is very much a lost art unfortunately. NWA tries but is a bit too retro and PC for my liking. MLW has great promise but needs a bigger budget. Offensive Pro Wrestling lol.


----------



## JerryMark

Irish Jet said:


> I like Jim but he's extremely hypocritical when it comes to when he wants realism and when he doesn't.
> 
> He says that he wants it to appear as a shoot fight but really he just wants things to look like they used to. Even when some of that stuff was itself pretty ridiculous. Yes it looks better than some of the nonsense now but
> 
> This is particularly apparent with women's wrestling which he views as something that should pretty much always be a sideshow to the men - the way things were in his day - even in era where women are regularly the feature or co-feature of UFC shows.


also, what looked realistic in 1982 might not look realistic now. the guys then weren't actively trying to fuck around it's just the people weren't conditioned to what real fights looked like as much.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/14619012632771584030:38


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461934755524620291
Jim Cornette's appreciation for CM Punk goes both ways it seems.


----------



## Londonlaw

I caught that, too. That’s 2 weeks in a row after Matt Hardy last week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Nah, impossible, the people here told me that Jim Cornette was an irrelevant old man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@LifeInCattleClass I'm just trying to see if y'all are still acting like the entire roster doesn't listen to this show.*


----------



## DUD

It wouldn't surprise me if CM Punk did that as a nod to Cornette to be honest. There's a lot of respect between the two and with good reason.


----------



## DUD

Irish Jet said:


> I like Jim but he's extremely hypocritical when it comes to when he wants realism and when he doesn't.
> 
> He says that he wants it to appear as a shoot fight but really he just wants things to look like they used to. Even when some of that stuff was itself pretty ridiculous. Yes it looks better than some of the nonsense now but
> 
> This is particularly apparent with women's wrestling which he views as something that should pretty much always be a sideshow to the men - the way things were in his day - even in era where women are regularly the feature or co-feature of UFC shows.


Yeah, his excuse for why the Irish Whip should still be used given his stance on realism pretty much backs your opinion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *@LifeInCattleClass I'm just trying to see if y'all are still acting like the entire roster doesn't listen to this show.*


Lol, why? What happened?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/14619012632771584030:38
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461934755524620291
> Jim Cornette's appreciation for CM Punk goes both ways it seems.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, why? What happened?


*See the tweet above.*


----------



## DZ Crew

When i heard he referenced Corny the first thing that popped into my head was him randomly yelling LIKE MUSSOLINI!!! But this was still hilarious.


----------



## DUD

DZ Crew said:


> When i heard he referenced Corny the first thing that popped into my head was him randomly yelling LIKE MUSSOLINI!!! But this was still hilarious.


I keep singing like Mussolini round the house randomly and it pisses my partner off 😂.


----------



## La Parka

Forum Dud said:


> There's an absolutely epic Kevin Dunn / Michael Cole rant on the Drive-thru that he will hopefully load up as a seperare clip.


The best part is he starts off kind of soft on Cole and than the more he talks about it the angrier he becomes and then completely disowns Cole


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The whole drive-thru is up on YouTube:




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dynamite reviews and recent news are going up:




















Jim Cornette Previews WWE Survivor Series 2021*


----------



## Gn1212

What's the deal with Jimmy and Pillman Jr?
The way he segwayed to Pillman Jr and MJF was odd. It looked he was gonna complain again about how they booked the kid but thankfully he went back to the topic.
He said on his dad's episode DSOTR that some people will look after junior but I do wonder, were Jimmy and Brian that close?


----------



## Not Lying

Oh god, I didn't even consider the possibility of a Montreal Screwjob swerve ending for Becky/Charlotte. Please stop with this BS.


----------



## Gn1212

The Definition of Technician said:


> Oh god, I didn't even consider the possibility of a Montreal Screwjob swerve ending for Becky/Charlotte. Please stop with this BS.


Hahahah, yeah. I feel now that Brian mentioned it some idiot in WWE will pitch it.

If you see Little Naitch as the ref, you better be suspicious.


----------



## Not Lying

Gn1212 said:


> Hahahah, yeah. I feel now that Brian mentioned it some idiot in WWE will pitch it.
> 
> If you see Little Naitch as the ref, you better be suspicious.


Oh fuck yeah. Exactly you’re right. If it’s little Naitch 100% fuckery. They did it with with Natalya to zero pay off a few years ago 😂

I was gona wake up early/ stay late to watch this, but nah I ain’t starting my week with a stomach ach because of WWE’s obsession with heat, gona sleep and read results tomorrow


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *See the tweet above.*


Lol - yeah, that is the same

i’m sure some listen to him, obvs Punk included - i would not go as far as ‘the whole roster’


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Flair is losing it in isolation from the industry.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dynamite reviews are coming in:








*


----------



## yeahright2

my takes on the latest Experience.
Jim still has a problem straight out disowning old friends (Flair)
Disagree with him about Morrison being wasted.. I think he was holding down Miz.
Laughed my ass off when he talked about the King and Queen making a sex video, and then remembering Woods already did one.  
Agree with Jim that Meltzers ratings for Full Gear were completely stupid, and showed a pattern of Uncle Dave wanting to stay on the payroll


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

Cornette: "We want some Briscoes for Christmas Santa Tony"

🤣🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I agree with Cornette about the finish to Sammy and Lethal's match. It didn't need a decisive victor and ending the match after Sammy went through the table would've made perfect sense. Bad finishes are a recurring theme with otherwise excellent Sammy matches.*


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit DMD said:


> *I agree with Cornette about the finish to Sammy and Lethal's match. It didn't need a decisive victor and ending the match after Sammy went through the table would've made perfect sense. Bad finishes are a recurring theme with otherwise excellent Sammy matches.*


He was spot on. We've already discussed this in a thread after the match happened last week and many of us had the similar thoughts.

Sammy desperately needs a storyline to sink his teeth in and this could have been something to work solo(not being the kid from IC) for a couple of weeks.
Hoping they've got something planned for in the upcoming weeks. Winter is Coming could be a good show to get the title off of him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette is back to calling MJF the modern day Piper like the pre Jericho days.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette is back to calling MJF the modern day Piper like the pre Jericho days.*


Yeah.. I think that´s a bit of a stretch.. MJF is NOT the next Piper. but he can be the first MJF 
He reminds me more of a younger version of Jericho.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah.. I think that´s a bit of a stretch.. MJF is NOT the next Piper. but he can be the first MJF
> He reminds me more of a younger version of Jericho.


*Well, I think we can both agree that Jericho took a year off this man's career.*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Well, I think we can both agree that Jericho took a year off this man's career.*


Yep. Jericho did not do him any favors with that program


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh for reals?
> 
> that is good news for somebody


*Rumor checked out!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462967740176732164*


----------



## Blade Runner

The MJF/Piper comparison isn't a bad one.

Piper knew how to provoke his opponents by being a smug jackass. His feud with Cyndi Lauper is a shining example of this.

I can see a lot of that in MJF. The personalities are different, and I don't see MJF becoming an effective babyface like Piper did, but there's similarities for sure.


----------



## Gn1212

So are they gonna blame Jim again for the fan attacking Seth?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Soare they gonna blame Jim again for the fan attacking Seth?


*Yes, because he jokingly fantasy booked Eddie Kingston jumping the rail and causing a riot in the first 4 minutes of this video:




*


----------



## El Hammerstone

Gn1212 said:


> So are they gonna blame Jim again for the fan attacking Seth?


That JDfromny guy has already equated Cornette listeners with that idiot, so that didn't take long


----------



## One Shed

Saying John Merrick was more articulate than Andrade had me laughing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


> That JDfromny guy has already equated Cornette listeners with that idiot, so that didn't take long


*Right on schedule.*


----------



## One Shed

Drive-thru is open









Episode 219: Jim Reviews WWE Survivor Series 2021 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews WWE Survivor Series 2021! Plus Jim answers YOUR questions about Seth Rollins being attacked by a fan, Scotty 2 Hotty, Triple H, Dream Machine & much more! Also, Jim reviews AEW Rampage! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to...




omny.fm


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Something tells me Cornette will love the MJF and Punk promo segment and dread going over the rest of the show after seeing such greatness:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463680138047074308*


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette loved Becky vs Charlotte because it looked like a stiff simulated fight.*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Dynamite reviews are coming in y'all!












*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

I loved how Brian called out the Punk/MJF segment as being diametrically opposed to anything the Bucks do. It perfectly encapsulated what so many of us want to see in wrestling today that is completely absent from the WWE. There is a reason why calling someone out for looking like Cena is a major insult while the Bucks represent the silly nonsense sports entertainment crap that we are tired of seeing.


----------



## Gn1212

Once again, Brian and Jim reminding us how shit WWE is nowadays and that AEW is the show to watch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Once again, Brian and Jim reminding us how shit WWE is nowadays and that AEW is the show to watch.


*When AEW does something well, it's great. It's some of the best work in wrestling. The stuff that sucks is absolute unwatchable garbage though.*


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit DMD said:


> *When AEW does something well, it's great. It's some of the best work in wrestling. The stuff that sucks is absolute unwatchable garbage though.*


It sure helps that the alternative is 5 hours of unwatchable garbage. 😬


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> It sure helps that the alternative is 5 hours of unwatchable garbage. 😬


*Not as long as Sasha and Roman are on the A show, Smackdown. *


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not as long as Sasha and Roman are on the A show, Smackdown. *


That doesn't do it for me unfortunately. 😅


----------



## DaSlacker

Two Sheds said:


> I loved how Brian called out the Punk/MJF segment as being diametrically opposed to anything the Bucks do. It perfectly encapsulated what so many of us want to see in wrestling today that is completely absent from the WWE. There is a reason why calling someone out for looking like Cena is a major insult while the Bucks represent the silly nonsense sports entertainment crap that we are tired of seeing.


It was always something they decided on early on. Cody represented the 80's old school sports element, Bucks represented the spot heavy indie meta style, Kenny represented the Japan/NXT 5 star match approach, and Jericho is late 90's segment style.

Personally I think you need to decide on a consistent direction and stick to it. You're either WWE, NWA, PWG or NXT. Trying to create a promotion from a mix and match just sets up disappointing many..


----------



## One Shed

DaSlacker said:


> It was always something they decided on early on. Cody represented the 80's old school sports element, Bucks represented the spot heavy indie meta style, Kenny represented the Japan/NXT 5 star match approach, and Jericho is late 90's segment style.
> 
> Personally I think you need to decide on a consistent direction and stick to it. You're either WWE, NWA, PWG or NXT. Trying to create a promotion from a mix and match just sets up disappointing many..


For me it comes down to consistency of rules, not necessarily styles. You can have traditional matches, highflying matches, hardcore matches etc in the same company but if dudes are hitting big moves and everyone just pops up right after, it becomes intelligence insulting and silly. Same goes if in one match the ref enforces actual match rules but in then in the next match Rick Knox just stands there throwing up his hands when dudes just come in and out nonchalantly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love how the guy in the Cornette shirt was the most over person during the tag match for throwing the belt back. Andrade is such a flop and Cody is a disaster. *


----------



## One Shed

Gn1212 said:


> Once again, Brian and Jim reminding us how shit WWE is nowadays and that AEW is the show to watch.


Yeah, Brian basically summed up my feelings on the subject. The goofy stuff the Hardlys do, the Trashitty crap, and the Dork Order belong alongside the 24/7 title, ninjas, pancakes, and pizzas on RAW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, Brian basically summed up my feelings on the subject. The goofy stuff the Hardlys do, the Trashitty crap, and the Dork Order belong alongside the 24/7 title, ninjas, pancakes, and pizzas on RAW.


*If we could put the Young Fucks, the Hardy Family Jobbers, Joey Janela, Chris Jericho, QT Marshall, The Dork Order, and all of the other awful shit on RAW and trade them for Rhea, Roman, and Sasha, then AEW would be the best wrestling show on television*.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Agreed with Brian. I like Jamie a lot more as Britt's enforcer and think it's too early to split them up. Don't take @Big Booty Bex from me this soon Tony Khan you bastard!!! *


----------



## Big Booty Bex

The Legit DMD said:


> *Agreed with Brian. I like Jamie a lot more as Britt's enforcer and think it's too early to split them up. Don't take @Big Booty Bex from me this soon Tony Khan you bastard!!! *


The Run DMD Bex connection needs to last forever! It needs to last until the sun rises in the west, and sets in the east, until the seas go dry and the mountains blow in the wind like leaves, until the very sun itself burns no more. Until the end of space and time!


----------



## .christopher.

The Legit DMD said:


> *I love how the guy in the Cornette shirt was the most over person during the tag match for throwing the belt back. Andrade is such a flop and Cody is a disaster. *


I still have no clue as to why anyone had any expectations for Andrade in the first place. Since Bryan's run in 2014, I've barely watched any WWE and I could see in my limited viewing how bad he was, which was why I was against bringing him in. He's not a flop to me because I expected shit and got shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Big Booty Bex said:


> The Run DMD Bex connection needs to last forever! It needs to last until the sun rises in the west, and sets in the east, until the seas go dry and the mountains blow in the wind like leaves, until the very sun itself burns no more. Until the end of space and time!


----------



## One Shed




----------



## DRose1994

.christopher. said:


> I still have no clue as to why anyone had any expectations for Andrade in the first place. Since Bryan's run in 2014, I've barely watched any WWE and I could see in my limited viewing how bad he was, which was why I was against bringing him in. He's not a flop to me because I expected shit and got shit.


They’ve bungled Andrade, but that doesn’t mean he sucks. He’s a great talent: great look, great in ring ability — he looks and feels like somebody. But he desperately needs a high level mouth piece to complete his package. He’s with this Jose guy, that nobody knows and who doesn’t do anything, and he’s had some stilted promos with subtitles that didn’t do him any favors.

The potential is still there; they just have to get the “selling him to the people aspect” right.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


>


*I would love to be Cornette's internet technician that gets buried in a pile of money to fix his shit, lmao.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *I would love to be Cornette's internet technician that gets buried in a pile of money to fix his shit, lmao.*


If I still lived in the Southeast, I would rewire his house myself for some signed merch and if he would cut a promo on me pretending to be a spectrum employee and let me film it.


----------



## One Shed

Late night Drive-thru is open









Episode 220 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about the potential WWE sale, Ric Flair's opponents, Virgil, JJ Dillon, Kurt Angle, CM Punk, security, Hulk Hogan & more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...




omny.fm


----------



## JunglBoi

I love corny


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jim nailed this comparison. Tony Khan would have Brock showing up on Rampage every week to wrestle Dork Order members to 500,000 viewers, whereas WWE does well in making him feel like a special attraction. Punk would be more appreciated in AEW than WWE because the fanbase is what it is. Lesnar vs Roman would always outdraw Punk vs Roman because the story is there and he's the only one who feels credible enough to stop Roman at this point. Context is everything. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds Your order is ready to be shipped!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466172375381258241*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That Cody vs Andrade review is the one to watch for this weekend. *


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit DMD said:


> *That Cody vs Andrade review is the one to watch for this weekend. *


Not really. Corny is too lenient with Cory.


----------



## yeahright2

Whoanma said:


> Not really. Corny is too lenient with Cory.


Yeah, but it has changed. And at least Brian doesn´t hold back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Whoanma said:


> Not really. Corny is too lenient with Cory.


*Not in the last two months.*


----------



## Garty

The Legit DMD said:


> *That Cody vs Andrade review is the one to watch for this weekend. *





yeahright2 said:


> Yeah, but it has changed. And at least Brian doesn´t hold back.


Ooh ooh ooh, pick me! Pick me!

"ehh, ahh, ahem... outlaw mudshow" and "why the fuck"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Garty said:


> Ooh ooh ooh, pick me! Pick me!
> 
> "ehh, ahh, ahem... outlaw mudshow" and "why the fuck"


*Wrong Garty! That's for Orange Cassidy. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Anytime MJF does something that Cornette enjoys, the Piper comparisons pop out:




*


----------



## kingfunkel

Can't wait to hear his thoughts on Andrade bringing out a knife. Might aswell bring out a gun and shoot the motherfucker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Spectrum cable might delay our Drive-Thru again 😞 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467487495415898116

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467492529872515079
But the good news is the Dynamite reviews are up and there's a 30 minute rant on Cody! @La Parka @bdon Y'all can't say he goes easy on Cody anymore!












Jim Cornette Sings "The Cult Of Meat With Extra Cheese"*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## zorori

The Legit DMD said:


>


Early on they discuss exactly my issues with AEW:


They announce everything for next week, no no surprise matches.
Stories are generally mentioned once (in their segment) and are never revisited in the show. There's no "main thread" so to speak.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

zorori said:


> Early on they discuss exactly my issues with AEW:
> 
> 
> They announce everything for next week, no no surprise matches.
> Stories are generally mentioned once (in their segment) and are never revisited in the show. There's no "main thread" so to speak.


*Exactly. They've already decided their audience by announcing THEIR ENTIRE CARD the prior week. If I don't see my faves in a prominent segment, I know exactly what I'm tuning in for and exactly when I'm leaving. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I enjoy Billy Gunn as much as Cornette. He's the only big man in this company that knows how to sell for little guys by staggering instead of flopping like a fish. He's got that old school logical psychology that a lot of the new generation lacks.*


----------



## thisissting

Don't known if anyone has mentioned Jim's burger mickey take of cm punks theme. He clearly spent a bit of time on that and it's some of the funniest shit iv heard in ages. Definitely deserves its own thread on here.


----------



## DUD

It's always nice hearing Jim Cornette talk about OVW. He talks with a pride of what him Danny, Kip etc achieved that I don't think we hear from 99% of people reflecting on a previous profession.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"No one listens to Cornette."

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469700644034465792*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *"No one listens to Cornette."
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469700644034465792*


Everybody listens to Cornette.. I´m pretty sure I heard Taz call OC "Pockets" on the last episode of Dynamite


----------



## Kroem

I think the point Jim made about how Dynamite is a collection of isolated segments, instead of having the through line that was present in attitude era WWF TV was interesting.

I wonder if that was a conscious descision by AEW, or just inexperience?


----------



## yeahright2

Kroem said:


> I think the point Jim made about how Dynamite is a collection of isolated segments, instead of having the through line that was present in attitude era WWF TV was interesting.
> 
> I wonder if that was a conscious descision by AEW, or just inexperience?


That´s 100% due to inexperience. Tony is a mark with a ton of money who remembers a lot of cool moments in various wrestling promotions from his childhood and early teens. And now he´s trying to recreate them, but he doesn´t know why they happened or what led up to them, so the result is a lot of individual segments without a line through it all.


----------



## Kroem

I'm not so sure, I'm sure Tony Kahn watched plenty of attitude era televsion!
Maybe they wanted the segments to stand on their own to see what got over and what didn't, they were basically starting from scratch so you just don't know what will work with the new crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kroem said:


> I'm not so sure, I'm sure Tony Kahn watched plenty of attitude era televsion!
> Maybe they wanted the segments to stand on their own to see what got over and what didn't, they were basically starting from scratch so you just don't know what will work with the new crowd.


*He can watch it without understanding nuance and execution, which is why we get what we get on his television programs.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *He can watch it without understanding nuance and execution, which is why we get what we get on his television programs.*


It is the same as the good argument about guys today learning how to do moves, but not why and when.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I swear Malakai misses the mist every week.
















*


----------



## DUD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194234050661224454


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette and Brian are right about the Young Bucks segment representing everything wrong with AEW. Brian had a great idea to put all this bullshit and everything similar to it on its own show (Rampage) and keep the MJF/Punk type stuff on Dynamite. 





Cornette will also be getting his wish for FTR vs The Briscoes. I'm kind of surprised that he wants Tully gone though, but he's not wrong about Tully being useless as a manager in 2021.




*


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## zorori

Kroem said:


> I think the point Jim made about how Dynamite is a collection of isolated segments, instead of having the through line that was present in attitude era WWF TV was interesting.
> 
> I wonder if that was a conscious descision by AEW, or just inexperience?


Again in the Dynamite review they mention this. First segment: Punk & MJF, then you never see them again. Once you've seen what you want, you don't need to watch the rest of the show. No story that continues throughout the show to keep you watching.

Tony needs to start featuring the main draws multiple times throughout the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I just listened to Cornette's 15 minute rant on Riho. You know the booking is bad when Brian doesn't step in to defend her. This made Jamie look weak AF. This is the future of your women's division and you just buried all of her power moves on live television. Riho rolling up Reba in 5 minutes would've achieved the same goal without hurting a promising prospect in Jamie Hayter. She needs more protected booking.*


----------



## TheDraw

yeahright2 said:


> That´s 100% due to inexperience. Tony is a mark with a ton of money who remembers a lot of cool moments in various wrestling promotions from his childhood and early teens. And now he´s trying to recreate them, but he doesn´t know why they happened or what led up to them, so the result is a lot of individual segments without a line through it all.


I agree totally with this.


----------



## Damned

The Legit DMD said:


> *I just listened to Cornette's 15 minute rant on Riho. You know the booking is bad when Brian doesn't step in to defend her. This made Jamie look weak AF. This is the future of your women's division and you just buried all of her power moves on live television. Riho rolling up Reba in 5 minutes would've achieved the same goal without hurting a promising prospect in Jamie Hayter. She needs more protected booking.*


This is where people just need to refuse to do business and argue their case for a different finish. Riho shouldn't be beating any of these women. If Britt loses the title to her it'll kill the division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RunaroundMan said:


> This is where people just need to refuse to do business and argue their case for a different finish. Riho shouldn't be beating any of these women. If Britt loses the title to her it'll kill the division.


*Britt is in no danger of losing the title to Riho. I'm not worried about that. I'm worried about Jamie Hayter being properly built and protected, as she can easily be one of the top five women of this division.*


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Legit DMD said:


> *Britt is in no danger of losing the title to Riho. I'm not worried about that. I'm worried about Jamie Hayter being properly built and protected, as she can easily be one of the top five women of this division.*


As much as I'm not keen on Reba being in the ring, this is the type of role she was made for, taking the pinfalls as the resident stooge of the group.


----------



## Leviticus

Kroem said:


> I think the point Jim made about how Dynamite is a collection of isolated segments, instead of having the through line that was present in attitude era WWF TV was interesting.
> 
> I wonder if that was a conscious descision by AEW, or just inexperience?


This has been an issue since day one. Khan is a booker in name only. He basically lets the wrestlers book themselves, with no real concern about how the overall show fits together. 
This is why you have a bunch of matches and segments that dont make sense when you look at the show as a whole. 

Most successful bookers make the decision, but took ideas and input from the boys, but they were the final say. Khan doesnt understand this.


----------



## Leviticus

There are so many far more talented Japanese girls than Riho. AEW should send her back to selling her panties online and working apartment matches. She isnt good enough for a major promotion. The only reason she was hired at all is because Omega has some weird fetish for Japanese "idols" and doesnt respect the business enough to take talent and skill into account.


----------



## Punk_316

I love Cornette marking out for Punk every week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Punk_316 said:


> I love Cornette marking out for Punk every week.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471453146396299268


----------



## DUD

Punk_316 said:


> I love Cornette marking out for Punk every week.


Him marking out over CM Punk acting heelish whilst trying not to laugh in MJFs home town was a bit cringe though. Imagine the obscenities that would come out his mouth if that was Omega or The Bucks 'offending the business'.

I love Jim talking through a match or talking about his time in OVW but sometimes you have to take what he's said with a pinch of salt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> Him marking out over CM Punk acting heelish whilst trying not to laugh in MJFs home town was a bit cringe though. Imagine the obscenities that would come out his mouth if that was Omega or The Bucks 'offending the business'.
> 
> I love Jim talking through a match or talking about his time in OVW but sometimes you have to take what he's said with a pinch of salt.


*Punk being amused at getting near universal boos as a face while switching heel on the spot isn't comparable to the Dumb Fucks jacking off with aerosol cans for 20 minutes.*


----------



## One Shed

The Drive-thru is finally open! Maybe that means another Spectrum rant:









Episode 222 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Kevin Owens, Hannibal, The Rock & Nick Khan, Jeff Hardy, Virgil & more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Rampage! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette...




omny.fm


----------



## One Shed




----------



## DUD

The Legit DMD said:


> *Punk being amused at getting near universal boos as a face while switching heel on the spot isn't comparable to the Dumb Fucks jacking off with aerosol cans for 20 minutes.*


I was suggesting if Omega and Bucks sniggered over a heel speech Cornette would lose his shit.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed




----------



## DUD

The clips where Cornette calls out Low Ki and Aries opinions on mask wearing are up there as some of my favourite clips of all time.


----------



## One Shed

Virgil is weird, even for the wrestling business.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Thanks again to the members who contributed all the golden kernels of Corny. Much obliged...


----------



## One Shed

Experience is finally out!









Episode 412: Hour Broadways Are Back - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & some of Smackdown! Plus Jim talks about Tony Khan in the news, Ric Flair's comments about Bryan Danielson, Vince McMahon & Austin Theory and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's...




omny.fm


----------



## Thomazbr

He loves the draw.
Cornette working on that double turn with Meltzer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Late uploads, probably because of Spectrum. I'll watch them within the next day.*


----------



## Big Booty Bex

Thank you, @Two Sheds. I knew Cornette was a Hooker!


----------



## DUD

Cornette made a great suggestion this week that I think may be too late now. Dante Martin should have a mask to hide his lack of facial expressions.


----------



## THANOS

Cornette turning face with me in this video haha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Cornette turning face with me in this video haha


*You'll love this one too then:





lol @ the thumbnail 😆*


----------



## DUSTY 74

Forum Dud said:


> Cornette made a great suggestion this week that I think may be too late now. Dante Martin should have a mask to hide his lack of facial expressions.


Worked for prince puma & others in Lucha. Underground


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUSTY 74 said:


> Worked for prince puma & others in Lucha. Underground


*I can attest to this as a prince puma fan that doesn't give a single fuck about ricochet.









*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed




----------



## THANOS

The Legit DMD said:


> *You'll love this one too then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ the thumbnail 😆*


That's fantastic hahaha. Was a hilarious listen. Ric is the old man yelling at clouds.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I laughed at how Tony Khan is keeping track of every episode Cornette likes and dislikes, but we keep being told his opinion is irrelevant. *


----------



## THANOS

The Legit DMD said:


> *I laughed at how Tony Khan is keeping track of every episode Cornette likes and dislikes, but we keep being told his opinion is irrelevant. *


I think he respects him a lot. That much seems to be evident. He doesn't agree with all of his criticisms but I think he probably tries to incorporate the ones he feels make sense, like logic inconsistencies.

One thing I hope he doesn't take from Cornette is his suggestion to use the same guys every week even if they're aimless. I think one of the things Tony does great is taking guys off TV when he doesn't have a program for them right away, so they don't just become "guys". Guys like Miro will return when momentum can be built and they have a program. It's much better that way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> I think he respects him a lot. That much seems to be evident. He doesn't agree with all of his criticisms but I think he probably tries to incorporate the ones he feels make sense, like logic inconsistencies.
> 
> One thing I hope he doesn't take from Cornette is his suggestion to use the same guys every week even if they're aimless. I think one of the things Tony does great is taking guys off TV when he doesn't have a program for them right away, so they don't just become "guys". Guys like Miro will return when momentum can be built and they have a program. It's much better that way.


*I think there's a nice middle ground that can be found there. A big problem AEW has is its lack of week to week continuity. One week, we'll get a cool segment between Punk and MJF, and the next week you'll have the geek squad with no mention of Punk and MJF. They're more concerned about getting everyone in the rotation than putting on a consistently great product, and that's where the disconnect comes in the ratings. *


----------



## DUD

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think there's a nice middle ground that can be found there. A big problem AEW has is its lack of week to week continuity. One week, we'll get a cool segment between Punk and MJF, and the next week you'll have the geek squad with no mention of Punk and MJF. They're more concerned about getting everyone in the rotation than putting on a consistently great product, and that's where the disconnect comes in the ratings. *


What was the week where there was no CM Punk and MJF?!?


----------



## .christopher.

Even though I didn't like the match, and don't like Page, I loved Cornette's review despite disagreeing with it. Mainly because of all the praise he heaped on Danielson. Also loved how he laughed off senile ol' Flair's comments.

Also, whenever he watches a woman's match for Brian, 9 times out of 10 it's either a stinker and Jim's like "you wanted me to watch this?!" or Brian ends up missing it meaning Jim watched it for pretty much nothing lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> What was the week where there was no CM Punk and MJF?!?


*It's an example of insert main event caliber program here being taken off the show for nonsense. That was Cornette's point. He wants more MJF and Punk type segments instead of useless 8 man tags with jobbers.*


----------



## La Parka

Cornette gotta give up on Cole.

Dude is smaller than Riho.


----------



## stew mack

.christopher. said:


> I still have no clue as to why anyone had any expectations for Andrade in the first place. Since Bryan's run in 2014, I've barely watched any WWE and I could see in my limited viewing how bad he was, which was why I was against bringing him in. He's not a flop to me because I expected shit and got shit.


this... best that andrade ever did was date charlotte, or did they get married?


----------



## .christopher.

La Parka said:


> Cornette gotta give up on Cole.
> 
> Dude is smaller than Riho.


Still can't believe Bryan jobbed clean to that fucker when they had that week of NXT guys on the main roster. Almost as bad as when he let Ali pin him clean.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

stew mack said:


> this... best that andrade ever did was date charlotte, or did they get married?


*Still dating. *


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *Still dating. *


He might have broken up with her, but no one could understand him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> He might have broken up with her, but no one could understand him.


*That's why he bought these hats:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473004594045194246*


----------



## SAMCRO

>


Ya know its funny Tony Khan saying he listens to Cornette and sees him as a big pro wrestling influencer, i just remember Jericho tweeting out not long ago "Who the hell cares what Jim Cornette thinks? he's not been relevant since the 90's" well apparently your boss cares what he thinks buddy lol.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's why he bought these hats:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473004594045194246*


Well, maybe those are for Ric and Charlotte. Marble Mounth's might be this:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No reviews in tomorrow's drive thru  

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473454085911334912*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *No reviews in tomorrow's drive thru
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473454085911334912*


There was never a chance of him watching Rampage last week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> There was never a chance of him watching Rampage last week.


*I forgot how terrible the card was because I didn't watch it either, lol. Oh well, prepare for two hours of Spectrum rants.*


----------



## DUD

Jim Cornette is clearly relevant in 2021. That's exemplified by the amount of views and downloads his videos/podcasts get. AEW should take notice of criticism from people such as himself, Bischoff and others because of there previous experiences, potential influence on people and how easily accessible it is to find their opinions at present.

However Tony Khan himself shouldn't be the person listening to it. Its another example of Tony Khan being incapable of prioritising and delegating specific tasks. There isn't enough hours in the day to run two sports teams and a wrestling company if you're controlling every minute detail of the latter which is why his sports teams (and arguably the wrestling product in the last month) are suffering.


----------



## Damned

La Parka said:


> Cornette gotta give up on Cole.
> 
> Dude is smaller than Riho.


I thought he had? He seems disgusted at his involvement with Hardly boys. I can't say I blame him either. Cole has gone down hill rapid since his debut.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Dynamite review is up, and the clips are trickling in slowly. Yes, this week's spectrum rant is up as well @Two Sheds .
















*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *The Dynamite review is up, and the clips are trickling in slowly. Yes, this week's spectrum rant is up as well @Two Sheds .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, I have listened to most of it. Always love a good Spectrum rant. The Drive-thru should be up today hopefully.


----------



## One Shed

Late night Drive-thru finally posted









Episode 223 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Bret Hart, Hulk Hogan, Paul Heyman, booking AEW, Vince McMahon, inter-promotional trades & much more!! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette...




omny.fm


----------



## One Shed




----------



## DUD

This whole debacle is almost as pathetic by Tony Khan as the time he tried to claim that Rampage won a head to head with Smackdown.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed




----------



## Tobiyama

Luther behind Cornette was the scariest artwork yet.


----------



## One Shed

Tobiyama said:


> Luther behind Cornette was the scariest artwork yet.


A frightening situation for anyone to be in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This week in a nutshell:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Whoanma *Cornette now has a RIHOOO theme song:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475803538911543303*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette said this was the greatest 6 man tag that AEW has ever done. I completely agree.












*


----------



## One Shed

New Drive-thru is open!









Episode 224 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & Rampage, as well as at least one segment from Smackdown! Plus more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Happy Anniversary to this rant:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476178495046889487*


----------



## One Shed

He went OFF on the whole Nyla sign thing. I wonder if that gets on YouTube...


----------



## yeahright2

Sounds like a WF member tweeted to Jim..


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Sheds said:


> He went OFF on the whole Nyla sign thing. I wonder if that gets on YouTube...


I don't have the time to listen to the entire podcast right now, what's the timestamp for this?


----------



## One Shed

El Hammerstone said:


> I don't have the time to listen to the entire podcast right now, what's the timestamp for this?


On the omny.fm link I posted, it starts around 1:54:00 and goes for 40 minutes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> On the omny.fm link I posted, it starts around 1:54:00 and goes for 40 minutes.


*I haven't heard it yet, but I have a feeling that it'll be the next "Cancel Cornette" clip if it goes up on YouTube.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *I haven't heard it yet, but I have a feeling that it'll be the next "Cancel Cornette" clip if it goes up on YouTube.*


I am guessing it is included in the Dynamite review just posted here:






Others:











They get into it about pizza again too. I take Brian's side in the Great Pizza War. How can you not like a good crust?!?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I am guessing it is included in the Dynamite review just posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get into it about pizza again too. I take Brian's side in the Great Pizza War. How can you not like a good crust?!?


*I ordered Papa John's to watch Dynamite tonight after hearing this debate, and I must say I'm very disappointed in Cornette for blaspheming pizza crust like this. Has he never had stuffed crust in his 60-year life?!*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit DMD said:


> *I ordered Papa John's to watch Dynamite tonight after hearing this debate, and I must say I'm very disappointed in Cornette for blaspheming pizza crust like this. Has he never had stuffed crust in his 60-year life?!*


He lives in Kentucky, sadly. Great for bourbon, bad for pizza. Cornette describing his perfect pizza was the most offensive thing I have ever heard the man say.


----------



## One Shed

The Drive-thru BONUS episode is out!









Bonus Episode 1 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


Happy New Year! It's a special Bonus Drive Thru! Jim answers YOUR questions about Toni Storm, Keith Lee, WWE seat fillers, managing over skype, the Babe Ruth of wrestling & much more! Plus Jim shares his thoughts about AEW Dynamite. Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to...




omny.fm


----------



## One Shed

"Hacksaw Butch Brandi" haha


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Two Sheds said:


> "Hacksaw Butch Brandi" haha


That was hilarious. As soon as I saw Brandi on Dynamite I immediately thought, "Oh boy, I wonder what Jim Cornette will have to say about this."


----------



## One Shed




----------



## La Parka

I think Cornette may have pissed both the left and the right with that rant

impressive


----------



## One Shed

The other Experience Omnibus is six hours of all this ad reads. I do not think I will listen to that stright through heh. I can only take so many descriptions of how to shave one's balls.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


>


*I had a feeling we wouldn't get as many individual clips because Dynamite was a bunch of shitty tag matches this week and you know Cornette isn't sitting through all of them.*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Two Sheds said:


> I can only take so many descriptions of how to shave one's balls.


There is a 450 lb fella named Badlands Chugs who does ads for Manscaped even though he can't find his own pecker.


----------



## One Shed

BlueEyedDevil said:


> There is a 450 lb fella named Badlands Chugs who does ads for Manscaped even though he can't find his own pecker.


I need the option of a confused/side-eye emoji.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Two Sheds said:


> I need the option of a confused/side-eye emoji.


I guess Bastion Booger wasn't available to proclaim how baby soft and hairless his taint is thanks to Manscaped.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## kingfunkel

Never actually thought about it till Corny mentioned it but why would rolling in and out break the count. 
Cornette has forgotten more about wrestling than 99% will ever actually know.


----------



## One Shed

kingfunkel said:


> Never actually thought about it till Corny mentioned it but why would rolling in and out break the count.
> Cornette has forgotten more about wrestling than 99% will ever actually know.


It definitely makes no sense for one guy rolling into the ring to break the ten count for everyone. Like Corny said (paraphrasing) "How has every count out victory in the history of wrestling happened? By one man not making it back into the ring before the ten count."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Brian was more angry about this episode than Cornette, lmao. It IS one of the worst episodes they've done this year.

RE: rolling back in and out of the ring to stop the count- that's been a thing since I started watching wrestling in the 90's. Steve Austin did it the most.*


----------



## La Parka

BlueEyedDevil said:


> There is a 450 lb fella named Badlands Chugs who does ads for Manscaped even though he can't find his own pecker.


Everyone you watch is well over 400 pounds.

Are you some sort of fat supremacist?


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Everyone you watch is well over 400 pounds.
> 
> Are you some sort of fat supremacist?


Oh, I think our friend @BlueEyedDevil does a lot more than just WATCH them.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's finally here boys!!!




*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's finally here boys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Heck yeah!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*
















Re: Jim on curtain jerkers- I think Darby vs MJF is the best example AEW has had of an opening match creating an unbeatable standard. Even Bryan Danielson couldn't top it.*


----------



## Ger

One has to add to "the premium video", that Jim already critisized WWE a lot in past, for giving the people all PPVs just by signing a monthly subscription with low costs. He dislikes anything else than the classiv PPV payments (at high cost) for exacty one event. But like he says himself, who is still paying for that. Would you?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

As someone known for liking all things that are good I like watching and enjoy AEW Dynamite/Rampage but also look forward to Jim Cornette verbally sodomizing the product with scorn and his expert wit.

Thanks for the content, everybody. If there was an actual Cult Of Cornette I'd offer to be Jim's Tex Watson.


----------



## Jammy

Looking forward to Cornette burying their decision to have Page go over Bryan clean at this stage in Bryans' AEW career.

His first loss should have only been after he won the championship... but hey muh long term booking.


----------



## JerryMark

Ger said:


> One has to add to "the premium video", that Jim already critisized WWE a lot in past, for giving the people all PPVs just by signing a monthly subscription with low costs. He dislikes anything else than the classiv PPV payments (at high cost) for exacty one event. But like he says himself, who is still paying for that. Would you?


it makes things less special however PPV costs really needed to come down in the world of so many options.

spending $35 bucks to watch halloween havoc '96 or summerslam '05 was still ridiculous then though. they shoud've all been like $10.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jammy said:


> Looking forward to Cornette burying their decision to have Page go over Bryan clean at this stage in Bryans' AEW career.
> 
> His first loss should have only been after he won the championship... but hey muh long term booking.


* It's been over 2 years, and I still haven't been invested in a championship reign outside of Chris Jericho's. They just don't get it.*


----------



## One Shed

New Experience:









Episode 413: Where Do We Begin? - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & NXT New Year's Evil! Plus Jim talks about Vince McMahon & Austin Theory, Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman, WWE's latest releases, pizza, the canary in the coal mine and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette...




omny.fm


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Tobiyama

Jim owned twinkle toes today.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Listening to Cornette's rant on the WWE releases and I'm laughing way too hard at 11 pm.*


----------



## Not Lying

Two Sheds said:


>


"You know old twinkletoes will have a cow and shit on himself if Riho goes down to defeat in less than 20min".

Dead   
Jim predicted it and seeing Omega's tweets and how the match went I burst our laughing.


----------



## kingfunkel

What's with this nonce behaviour on twitter. He's a public figure and an EVP of a worldwide brand and he's calling out trolls. Asking people to fight him at the gym and inside restaurants. 
Then drags Corny into it for no apparent reason. 

I honestly can't wait for the next podcast when Corny addresses this and tbf even Brian Last. Sometimes BL just hits a homerun when it comes to this. Corny does the comedy insults and BL hits the hard hitting facts. Please be a 20+ min dressing down.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

kingfunkel said:


> What's with this nonce behaviour on twitter. He's a public figure and an EVP of a worldwide brand and he's calling out trolls. Asking people to fight him at the gym and inside restaurants.
> Then drags Corny into it for no apparent reason.
> 
> I honestly can't wait for the next podcast when Corny addresses this and tbf even Brian Last. Sometimes BL just hits a homerun when it comes to this. Corny does the comedy insults and BL hits the hard hitting facts. Please be a 20+ min dressing down.


He's apparently as pretentious, self absorbed and unprofessional as a VP of a major company as he is as a 'wrestler'. Like most narcissists he clearly cannot take criticism of the women's division that he is unfortunately in charge of and is taking the verbal critiques and fair criticisms on Riho being an embarrassment to the title picture personal when he should be looking at it from a VP position as a business person and see that people aren't actually wrong and most people outside of their small minority of hard-core fans don't want to see Riho on the show, especially near the title picture. He's the worst fucking thing to happen to wrestling, which was obvious as a performer and his corporate skills are just as bad.


----------



## Garty

otbr87 said:


> He's apparently as pretentious, self absorbed and unprofessional as a VP of a major company as he is as a 'wrestler'. Like most narcissists he clearly cannot take criticism of the women's division that he is unfortunately in charge of and is taking the verbal critiques and fair criticisms on Riho being an embarrassment to the title picture personal when he should be looking at it from a VP position as a business person and see that people aren't actually wrong and most people outside of their small minority of hard-core fans don't want to see Riho on the show, especially near the title picture. He's the worst fucking thing to happen to wrestling, which was obvious as a performer and his corporate skills are just as bad.


Hey Wood, how about saying something positive for a change, huh?! You've been here less than a month, posted nothing but AEW hate at every instance, but you want to be taken seriously because your posts seem to be more reasonable than outright criticizing?

My man, stay over on the WWE boards... seriously. You bring nothing to the table that hasn't already been said by hundereds of others prior to your "arrival".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> "You know old twinkletoes will have a cow and shit on himself if Riho goes down to defeat in less than 20min".
> 
> Dead
> Jim predicted it and seeing Omega's tweets and how the match went I burst our laughing.


*I need a 45 minute rant on Omega's meltdown 😆*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I will never get tired of Cornette dragging Luchadipshit for filth.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Oh boy, the Jade review is here. I had to cut the video off when Cornette said Ruby should've won. She's bad with like 15 years of experience. That is much worse than being green. Jade can get better. 








*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I will never get tired of Cornette dragging Luchadipshit for filth.*


Them laughing about Jericho was great. I was glad to hear Jim make the comparison with Giuliani as well.


----------



## Ger

JerryMark said:


> it makes things less special however PPV costs really needed to come down in the world of so many options.
> 
> spending $35 bucks to watch halloween havoc '96 or summerslam '05 was still ridiculous then though. they shoud've all been like $10.


Ironically they still were here around 19EU (so that is in 20s in dollar) at PPV providers til 2 years ago. But that was only interesting for people, who already paid the base costs for the PPV TV station and used cable only. For everyone with streaming access, the WWE network was already the much cheaper option for years. Paying 19EU+ for a single PPV to is just not worth it, except we talk about WM maybe.


----------



## One Shed

He called the tag title change the worst in his 50 years of watching wrestling and the worst tag team division he can think of.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> He called the tag title change the worst in his 50 years of watching wrestling and the worst tag team division he can think of.


*He's not wrong. There are multiple useless 8 man tags every week that completely suck and do nothing for anyone. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480902194513723396

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480905386270068741*







*


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Former AEW champion apologizing over twitter is a bad look. Omega shouldn’t be on twitter, some guys just can’t make it work/aren’t funny or clever, kinda like Cody Rhodes. Omega keeps trying with Cornette but always fails. I love it.


----------



## Erik.

Cornette choosing to be the smaller man is totally on-brand.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> Cornette choosing to be the smaller man is totally on-brand.


*Cornette was minding his business while Kenny name dropped him several times in a multi hour twitter meltdown that included arguing with Stan accounts and threatening to injure them. It doesn't get much smaller than that.*


----------



## Erik.

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette was minding his business while Kenny name dropped him several times in a multi hour twitter meltdown that included arguing with Stan accounts and threatening to injure them. It doesn't get much smaller than that.*


Cornette was the one who originated the whole "kenny is a pedo and groomer" thing wasn't he? 

And his hate for Omega is not hidden in the slightest, plus his followers parrot his opinions to oblivion, and have been harrasing Kenny based on this.

In all honesty, it comes across as pathetic for both men. 

Probably even more so for the 60 year old man who cares more about his imaginary idealised version of wrestling than he cares about people.

But I know you're a huge fan of Cornette so I guess we'll leave it at that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Erik. said:


> Cornette was the one who originated the whole "kenny is a pedo and groomer" thing wasn't he?
> 
> And his hate for Omega is not hidden in the slightest, plus his followers parrot his opinions to oblivion, and have been harrasing Kenny based on this.
> 
> In all honesty, it comes across as pathetic for both men.
> 
> Probably even more so for the 60 year old man who cares more about his imaginary idealised version of wrestling than he cares about people.
> 
> But I know you're a huge fan of Cornette so I guess we'll leave it at that.


*Cornette didn't call him a pedo, just said he has a Japanese schoolgirl fetish. Stephen P New wouldn't let him say that publicly for obvious reasons. Random fans took it upon themselves to assume Kenny is a groomer based on him mentoring Riho since she was 9 and them "allegedly" dating. *


----------



## thisissting

Two Sheds said:


> Them laughing about Jericho was great. I was glad to hear Jim make the comparison with Giuliani as well.


I liked the Eddie munster peak line that's bang on what jericho looked like lol.


----------



## thisissting

imscotthALLIN said:


> Former AEW champion apologizing over twitter is a bad look. Omega shouldn’t be on twitter, some guys just can’t make it work/aren’t funny or clever, kinda like Cody Rhodes. Omega keeps trying with Cornette but always fails. I love it.


What a loser Kenny is that's about the 3rd time he has grovelled an apology to cornette before he got roasted. Should stick to playing video games and stay off social media.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I know some of you in here disagreed with Cornette's comparison of MJF to Piper, but he's milking it right now.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481289451489873927*


----------



## One Shed

Drive-thru finally open









Episode 226 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru - Omny.fm


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Triple H, Cody Rhodes, back rakes, Hook, Keith Mitchell, Dusty Rhodes, Ricky Steamboat & much more!! Plus Jim reviews AEW's Battle Of The Belts & Rampage, with thoughts on the Lesnar/Reigns/Heyman saga! Send in your question for the...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds 

Did Cornette bless us with a 30 minute Omega rant?*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds
> 
> Did Cornette bless us with a 30 minute Omega rant?*


It is not in the show notes and not on YouTube yet so not sure.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds
> 
> Did Cornette bless us with a 30 minute Omega rant?*


OK, he does start to talk about the situation with Kenny on Twiiter about 30 minutes into the podcast. I have not listened to it all yet though.


----------



## Hephaesteus

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette didn't call him a pedo, just said he has a Japanese schoolgirl fetish. Stephen P New wouldn't let him say that publicly for obvious reasons. Random fans took it upon themselves to assume Kenny is a groomer based on him mentoring Riho since she was 9 and them "allegedly" dating. *


Japanese schoolgirl fetish is implying that he's a pedo, on top of all the other unsavory things he's said about omega before omega even addressed him. The only messed up thing he did was apologize, makes him look like a biatch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> Japanese schoolgirl fetish is implying that he's a pedo, on top of all the other unsavory things he's said about omega before omega even addressed him. The only messed up thing he did was apologize, makes him look like a biatch.


*Not really. He acknowledges that these are grown ass women dressed as schoolgirls.*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## untrve_kvlt

Hephaesteus said:


> The only messed up thing he did was apologize, makes him look like a biatch.


I'm not sure I buy his apologies anymore anyway because this happens way too often: He'll either just bring Cornette up out of the blue absolutely knowing it will rile him up despite him not being initially involved or insullt certain segments of his fandom as 'mouthbreathers' and then turn over like the episode of South Park where the cable company CEO is naked by the fireplace going..."I'm sooooorrry."

I think he's using the 'gaslight apology' to get more praise for allegedly being the 'bigger man' from those who love him because he knows how Cornette is going to respond. He and Cornette need to hate each other at this point and I think they absolutely deserve each other. One just doesn't admit it.

Experience is out!









Episode 414: Shenanigans - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & a few things from Raw! Plus Jim talks about Hulk Hogan, MLW suing WWE, men caught in chimneys, getting robbed and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...




omny.fm


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482711846675267585
Come on Tony, make Papa Cornette proud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette has blessed us with lots of content!*




















Jim Cornette Reviews WWE Raw (January 10, 2022)


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette has blessed us with lots of content!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette Reviews WWE Raw (January 10, 2022)


Arn and Brock having the same face is pretty funny


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Arn and Brock having the same face is pretty funny


*His ass would look silly on Maury saying that's not his child.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *His ass would look silly on Maury saying that's not his child.*


Clearly Arn is armed and not shooting blanks.


----------



## Gn1212

Cornette back to hating the show again. 🤣
Wonder if Tony kept notes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Cornette back to hating the show again. 🤣
> Wonder if Tony kept notes.


*He screwed himself by publicly acknowledging that he keeps tallies of positive Cornette reviews. Now, we know he listens to every episode in their entirety.*


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *He screwed himself by publicly acknowledging that he keeps tallies of positive Cornette reviews. Now, we know he listens to every episode in their entirety.*


It was kind of obvious tbf. Every time Tony speaks about Jim he's drooling over him, of course he listens to the show.
It's insane how he admitted he uses it for feedback yet almost rarely applies whatever Jim is suggesting.

I feel this is why Jim is getting so agitated while watching AEW now.
He knows Tony is a fan of his, he knows Tony listens to the show but Tony clearly doesn't apply anything he suggests. Hope Jim gets his Christmas present soon(even if it's late) and The Briscoes show up finally.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> It was kind of obvious tbf. Every time Tony speaks about Jim he's drooling over him, of course he listens to the show.
> It's insane how he admitted he uses it for feedback yet almost rarely applies whatever Jim is suggesting.
> 
> I feel this is why Jim is getting so agitated while watching AEW now.
> He knows Tony is a fan of his, he knows Tony listens to the show but Tony clearly doesn't apply anything he suggests. Hope Jim gets his Christmas present soon(even if it's late) and The Briscoes show up finally.


*I can't entirely agree here, because I've seen Tony directly implement changes based on Cornette's feedback several times, and MJF especially acknowledged the stupidity in his Jericho feud with exact quotes from Cornette.*


----------



## Irish Jet

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482711846675267585
> Come on Tony, make Papa Cornette proud.


Jim still a more effective manager than Tully from his couch in Louisville.


----------



## La Parka

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Oh boy, the Jade review is here. I had to cut the video off when Cornette said Ruby should've won. She's bad with like 15 years of experience. That is much worse than being green. Jade can get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, I’m not sure why he thinks so highly of Ruby.

His logic is basically, if they were in WWE they must be good.


----------



## DarkMyau

If Jim Cornette 100% got his way and wrestling went back to how he wants it, all pro wrestling would be dead and gone in 3 years tops.


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I can't entirely agree here, because I've seen Tony directly implement changes based on Cornette's feedback several times, and MJF especially acknowledged the stupidity in his Jericho feud with exact quotes from Cornette.*


Do you think this has been the case recently? I feel like if anything they've been doing the exact opposite than what Jim usually suggests.


----------



## Leviticus

DarkMyau said:


> If Jim Cornette 100% got his way and wrestling went back to how he wants it, all pro wrestling would be dead and gone in 3 years tops.


Wrestling was selling out major arenas on a weekly basis and topped the ratings against even major sports leagues when it was done that way. 
There are a lot of people who dont wanna see matches involving children, sex doll, and japanese girls wrestling in some guys apartment. They especially dont wanna see middle schoolers do 500 superkicks and a bunch of flips, while other guys stand around waiting to catch them.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483567770423943172
Classic.


----------



## Cult03

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483567770423943172
> Classic.


Has she said anywhere that she was ever a fan of wrestling or anything? I could honestly see this as someone who didn't care about wrestling not knowing who someone was. Ask if she knows who Meltzer is next


----------



## DUD

A good 50 minute clip this week of Brian Last breaking down the MLW court case against WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> A good 50 minute clip this week of Brian Last breaking down the MLW court case against WWE.


*Our boy @Two Sheds posted it the other day:





Edit: Oh Lord, Cornette must've exceeded the profanity limit and gotten it age restricted, lmao.*


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Our boy @Two Sheds posted it the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh Lord, Cornette must've exceeded the profanity limit and gotten it age restricted, lmao.*


Believe it or not, it was likely Brian Last that was responsible. He was much more fired up about it.


----------



## DUD

El Hammerstone said:


> Believe it or not, it was likely Brian Last that was responsible. He was much more fired up about it.


If what he's saying about the talents contracts is true then he's absolutely right too.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Forum Dud said:


> If what he's saying about the talents contracts is true then he's absolutely right too.


Last was actually quite against MLW in this case.


----------



## DUD

El Hammerstone said:


> Last was actually quite against MLW in this case.


I can imagine so given the rumours about pay.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Disclaimer for next week's episode: be ready for another JAPANESE SCHOOLGIRL rant if someone submits Sarray's repackage to Corny Drive-Thru. Cornette will actually be justified this time.*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Disclaimer for next week's episode: be ready for another JAPANESE SCHOOLGIRL rant if someone submits Sarray's repackage to Corny Drive-Thru. Cornette will actually be justified this time.*


I was laughing out loud when she pulled out that necklace like it's some Dragon Ball or something.
and then the way she was dressed 🤦‍♂️


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Our boy @Two Sheds posted it the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh Lord, Cornette must've exceeded the profanity limit and gotten it age restricted, lmao.*


The whole lawsuit sounded hilarious. Brian laughed so much.


----------



## Wridacule

Is there a corny thread for WWE? can't wait to hear him weigh in on the WALTER name change 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wridacule said:


> Is there a corny thread for WWE? can't wait to hear him weigh in on the WALTER name change 🤣


*We just throw his WWE reviews in here tbh lol.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

Cult03 said:


> Has she said anywhere that she was ever a fan of wrestling or anything? I could honestly see this as someone who didn't care about wrestling not knowing who someone was. Ask if she knows who Meltzer is next


I doubt anybody in aew doesnt know who cornette is. She's just smart enough not to get into a back and forth with him cuz she wont win.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Last week's Dynamite reviews are up!*


----------



## One Shed

Drive-thru finally open!









Episode 227 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Cody Rhodes, Mustafa Ali, FTR & The Briscoes, Jon Moxley, Terminus, Hulk Hogan, Bobby Heenan & much more!! Plus Jim does quick reviews of AEW Rampage & WWE Smackdown! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to...




omny.fm




















Complete Experience:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Adam Cole=Riho video got age restricted lmao. *


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


>


*WTF?! Is this the fastest upload he's ever done? We usually have to wait until Sunday for Dynamite reviews on YouTube. *


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *WTF?! Is this the fastest upload he's ever done? We usually have to wait until Sunday for Dynamite reviews on YouTube. *


I believe this is the reaction to the announcement he would be returning for Garbage Can Wrestling that came out before AEW announced he would be there Wednesday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I believe this is the reaction to the announcement he would be returning for Garbage Can Wrestling that came out before AEW announced he would be there Wednesday.


*Oh ok, that makes more sense. *


----------



## GothicBohemian

Two Sheds said:


>


Shit, that's a bad take from Corney. A man goes to rehab and Jim rants about modern wrestlers taking time off and how it changes their place on the roster? Also, AEW talent is free to work indie and overseas shows with Tony's blessing. It's how things are done there and that won't change since it's part of why some of AEW's biggest names signed on with the promotion. 

As an aside, I can see why people ask if he's working for AEW. There's a noticeable air of playing up the criticism for attention, and this is an old hand at self-promotion and carney business we're talking about.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GothicBohemian said:


> Shit, that's a bad take from Corney. A man goes to rehab and Jim rants about modern wrestlers taking time off and how it changes their place on the roster? Also, AEW talent is free to work indie and overseas shows with Tony's blessing. It's how things are done there and that won't change since it's part of why some of AEW's biggest names signed on with the promotion.
> 
> As an aside, I can see why people ask if he's working for AEW. There's a noticeable air of playing up the criticism for attention, and this is an old hand at self-promotion and carney business we're talking about.


*I mean, Vince dedicated a whole segment to Cornette shitting on the WWF in the Attitude Era, so you're not completely off base:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139445308012687360



*


----------



## GothicBohemian

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I mean, Vince dedicated a whole segment to Cornette shitting on the WWF in the Attitude Era, so you're not completely off base:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139445308012687360
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm always hearing how Lambert's role is based on Cornette and I agree that it is but I think the inspiration comes as much from what he was doing back in the days shown in those clips you posted as anything he's up to one YouTube now. Being contrary is part of his act and has been for a long time.

I enjoy listening to him and Last, and they make some valid points that most folks would agree with when they talk about how things are done in both WWE and AEW. However, I rarely agree with anything he says about the current generation of pro wrestlers and their perception of their own value in the business. I can see why he'd complain about Mox choosing to appear at an indie show rather than make big plans with Tony for his return, even if I don't necessarily agree, but when he went off on a tangent about Mox leaving for rehab right in the middle of big plans for him in AEW, and then started on about how wrestlers in the old days would work hurt and never asked for time off because they were always worried about losing their place in the pecking order, I lost my patience with him.


----------



## One Shed

GothicBohemian said:


> Shit, that's a bad take from Corney. A man goes to rehab and Jim rants about modern wrestlers taking time off and how it changes their place on the roster? Also, AEW talent is free to work indie and overseas shows with Tony's blessing. It's how things are done there and that won't change since it's part of why some of AEW's biggest names signed on with the promotion.
> 
> As an aside, I can see why people ask if he's working for AEW. There's a noticeable air of playing up the criticism for attention, and this is an old hand at self-promotion and carney business we're talking about.


The biggest issue for me was Garbage Can Wrestling being the one to announce his return. It is fine to take dates with other promotions but if one of them is paying 98% of your income, they better get the major announcements. Same with if a guy works dangerous matches and gets injured and has to miss dates for the main promotion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*RE: "Why isn't Briscoes vs FTR on TV?"

Because Tony Khan learned NOTHING from the Impact "partnership" flopping. Their Twitter arguments are better than the Best Friends and Dumb Fucks TV segments.*


----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> *WTF?! Is this the fastest upload he's ever done? We usually have to wait until Sunday for Dynamite reviews on YouTube. *


Let's not complain. I hate having to stop 50% of his pod to find the stuff after 1997.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *RE: "Why isn't Briscoes vs FTR on TV?"
> 
> Because Tony Khan learned NOTHING from the Impact "partnership" flopping. Their Twitter arguments are better than the Best Friends and Dumb Fucks TV segments.*


I still don't believe Tony won't sign The Briscoes. I think he is waiting for the right time to pull the trigger.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> I still don't believe Tony won't sign The Briscoes. I think he is waiting for the right time to pull the trigger.


*He can still take advantage of the publicity this is getting on social media.*


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *He can still take advantage of the publicity this is getting on social media.*


Does Tony need to sign off the match if it happens anywhere else? Can FTR work outside of AEW without his permission/approval?
If so, that gives him huge leverage.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Does Tony need to sign off the match if it happens anywhere else? Can FTR work outside of AEW without his permission/approval?
> If so, that gives him huge leverage.


*All AEW talent are ACTUALLY treated like independent contractors and can work any Indy show.*


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Brian JUST posted The Experience at midnight, so we probably won't be getting YouTube clips until Tuesday:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485472411424333824*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Brian JUST posted The Experience at midnight, so we probably won't be getting YouTube clips until Tuesday:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485472411424333824*


At least I have something to listen to on the plane this morning!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> At least I have something to listen to on the plane this morning!


*I stand corrected. The reviews are rolling in now! Travis works fast:












*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I stand corrected. The reviews are rolling in now! Travis works fast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ha, he said no one in the history of entertainment has fallen more than Adam Cole as fast as he has.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Ha, he said no one in the history of entertainment has fallen more than Adam Cole as fast as he has.


*Godfather to Goodfather in Right to Censor comes to mind.*


----------



## Peerless

"If he retained his weird promos and actually looked like a star and if he could do other stuff besides indy style matches I think he'd be money, but right now I think he's just strange" 

Not sure if Cornette secretly wants to like Moxley, but that's a weird way of phrasing it LMAO.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Lurker V2.0

Can anyone clue me into who Brian is connected to in AEW? Ragging on Cody’s promo seems like something Kaz would have no problem putting out there.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Can anyone clue me into who Brian is connected to in AEW? Ragging on Cody’s promo seems like something Kaz would have no problem putting out there.


If I had to try and put 2 and 2 together, it would probably be someone(s) who worked in TNA, as he seemed to be privy to the whole Don Callis situation.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## biscotti

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Can anyone clue me into who Brian is connected to in AEW? Ragging on Cody’s promo seems like something Kaz would have no problem putting out there.


It's Dax the Axe.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Brian Last made a great point about the ratings. "AEW is segment by segment. Once you see your guy (or girl) once you see your match, you can go." That's something I like about this show. If Britt Baker and/or Darby come before the Dumb Fucks, I know I don't have to stay and watch a terrible tag team match because my faves are done for the night. *


----------



## JerryMark

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Can anyone clue me into who Brian is connected to in AEW? Ragging on Cody’s promo seems like something Kaz would have no problem putting out there.


he's getting heat on twitter now. it's spread from jim to him. lol


----------



## La Parka

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Can anyone clue me into who Brian is connected to in AEW? Ragging on Cody’s promo seems like something Kaz would have no problem putting out there.


Kenny Omega









Omega and Jim have fooled everyone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Brian Last said Brian Cage has more heat in the locker room than Jim Cornette. Jesus Christ.*


----------



## Gn1212

Can't wait to hear their thoughts on their old favourite of theirs Adam Cole getting pinned by OC. 😆


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Can't wait to hear their thoughts on their old favourites of theirs Adam Cole getting pinned by OC. 😆


*I expect jokes about how "IT DOESN'T COUNT! IT'S 'UNSANCTIONED!' DISREGARD EVERYTHING YOU SEE HERE TONIGHT FOLKS! ADAM COLE IS STILL UNDEFEATED!"*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I expect jokes about how "IT DOESN'T COUNT! IT'S 'UNSANCTIONED!' DISREGARD EVERYTHING YOU SEE HERE TONIGHT FOLKS! ADAM COLE IS STILL UNDEFEATED!"*


That shit ain't even a joke. I've seen people arguing in earnest that it "doesn't count". Like the match didn't air on national television and Cole didn't lose to a hug. We all just dreamed it!

Don't really care cause Cole's been awful ever since he got to AEW (in my opinion). Not even a glimmer of the guy during the Karrion Kross and Finn Balor feuds.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUD

As annoying as it is seeing people use Cornette nicknames because they can't think for themselves "Friday Night Letdown" is a great one from Jim.


----------



## One Shed

Experience is finally here!









Episode 416: Beach Break - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite! Plus Jim talks about Ronda Rousey, Steve Austin's colonoscopy, double selling tickets, Smoky Mountain's Super Saturday Night Fever, Houston payoffs and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim...




omny.fm


----------



## JerryMark

Forum Dud said:


> As annoying as it is seeing people use Cornette nicknames because they can't think for themselves "Friday Night Letdown" is a great one from Jim.


"pockets" is too good though. 😅


----------



## One Shed

JerryMark said:


> "pockets" is too good though. 😅


Pockets is OK, Trashitty much better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Gn1212 said:


> Can't wait to hear their thoughts on their old favourites of theirs Adam Cole getting pinned by OC. 😆


After seeing the ending of that match the very first thought that came to my head was, "Holy cow! Cornette's gonna rent one of those excavator truck deals to bury this turd on the podcast somethin' awful".


----------



## JeSeGaN

GNKenny said:


> I've seen people arguing in earnest that it "doesn't count". Like the match didn't air on national television and Cole didn't lose to a hug. We all just dreamed it!


It literally happened. We all saw it happen. What's even their excuse for ''it didn't happen''? Because it was gimmicky?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

JeSeGaN said:


> It literally happened. We all saw it happen. What's even their excuse for ''it didn't happen''? Because it was gimmicky?


Nah. Since it didn't count on his "record" it doesn't matter. Again, don't care cause Cole has been awful in AEW but still. I thought people were joking about that but I've seen arguments in earnest.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BlueEyedDevil said:


> After seeing the ending of that match the very first thought that came to my head was, "Holy cow! Cornette's gonna rent one of those excavator truck deals to bury this turd on the podcast somethin' awful".


*I see him giving it 20 minutes.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I see him giving it 20 minutes.*


*I was right 😆
















*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Holy shit, Cornette just completely disowned Adam Cole and put him on the "Do Not Watch" list. He's officially in the Young Bucks tier of shit.*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Good job there, TLL. I'm listening to Corny bury the match between Adam Cole and Pockets right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Good job there, TLL. I'm listening to Corny bury the match between Adam Cole and Pockets right now.


*Cornette is more disappointed over how Adam Cole turned out than FTR's booking. That says A LOT!*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette is more disappointed over how Adam Cole turned out than FTR's booking. That says A LOT!*


He buried him like it was the last tooth and nail in his coffin.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BlueEyedDevil said:


> He buried him like it was the last tooth and nail in his coffin.


*I love what you did there. That was perfect*.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Last week's drive thru is up on YouTube:*





*This week's episode will be on his website tomorrow and the clips should start hitting YouTube on Thursday.*


----------



## DUD

He's read out a review on GCW on the Drive Thru which should save everybody a lot of time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm glad JR buried the invisible wall segment between Statlander and Leyla.*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Anybody know the status on the store on Jim Cornette's site? Years ago I bought an autographed multi-VHS Best Of The Midnight Express set and I would love to upgrade it and get the set in DVD or Blu-ray. Other stuff Corny has I might wanna buy too.


----------



## TonySirico

who is the pudding gang?


----------



## El Hammerstone

TonySirico said:


> who is the pudding gang?


Best Friends


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Anybody know the status on the store on Jim Cornette's site? Years ago I bought an autographed multi-VHS Best Of The Midnight Express set and I would love to upgrade it and get the set in DVD or Blu-ray. Other stuff Corny has I might wanna buy too.


*In one of his rants this week, he said he's backed up on deliveries for 10 years. Probably an exaggeration, but he does get a lot of orders, and he's just one guy sending packages, not Amazon.*


----------



## One Shed

Late night Drive-thru is open!









Episode 229: Jim Reviews The 2022 Royal Rumble - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews WWE's 2022 Royal Rumble! Plus Jim answers YOUR questions about Randy Orton, The Midnight Express winning the NWA World tag team championship, Chris Jericho, Steiner math, Peacock & much more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to...




omny.fm





Other segments posted from the previous Experience:


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I was right 😆
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just listened to the widescreen Jericho part of the show and almost fell on the floor. So funny.


----------



## One Shed

New clips:


----------



## Wolf Mark

Yep I feel Corny's pain about Cole as well. Go to the gym and go to MLW or something.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

The Legit Lioness said:


> *In one of his rants this week, he said he's backed up on deliveries for 10 years. Probably an exaggeration, but he does get a lot of orders, and he's just one guy sending packages, not Amazon.*


I just got an E-Mail back from the website thanking me for my patience and also saying Feb 12. It’s gonna break the internet when Jim Cornette Collectable section is officially open for business. Single file please. No hoarding.


----------



## One Shed

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I just got an E-Mail back from the website thanking me for my patience and also saying Feb 12. It’s gonna break the internet when Jim Cornette Collectable section is officially open for business. Single file please. No hoarding.


He is also doing more cameos on February 6th. The "St. Valentine's Day MassaCameos."


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can't wait to watch these on my lunch break:









Cornette burying The Fiend and Jericho is grade A entertainment. *


----------



## Unorthodox

Cornette equals money


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## BlueEyedDevil

The best thing about AEW is Jim Cornette and he don't even work there.

Just a reminder people; mark February 12 down on your calendar and spend that money you were planning on that special someone on Jim Cornette Collectables instead. Get your wife a Cult Of Cornette T-Shirt to get you outta the doghouse so you may get some unmotivated fellatio by the 14th. Hope Corny hired some extra security for people too dumb to know how to wait in line properly.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

So sad to hear about Jim being forced to get on the Fresca when he couldn’t find any more Sprite Zero.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

El Hammerstone said:


>


Came here for the conspiracy shit


----------



## El Hammerstone

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Came here for the conspiracy shit


Turns out the Holocaust quote was just the tip of the iceberg with this guy


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

El Hammerstone said:


>


*Oh boy, I was waiting for these! 🤣*


----------



## One Shed

I was very happy to hear Jim finally referring to the Gunns as the Ass Boys.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I was very happy to hear Jim finally referring to the Gunns as the Ass Boys.


*Did you buy Danhausen's new shirt? He's already top 5 in AEW history on first week sales.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Did you buy Danhausen's new shirt? He's already top 5 in AEW history on first week sales.*


No, as soon as they put him in the clown car, that was not going to happen but maybe they can salvage him one day.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lol, Cornette didn't even care enough to give Adam Cole more than 2 minutes. He's really done. I like how he pointed out that nothing was explained about Danhausen. He was just thrown in with the Best Friends for no other reason than being a comedy gimmick.




*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Lol, Cornette didn't even care enough to give Adam Cole more than 2 minutes. He's really done. I like how he pointed out that nothing was explained about Danhausen. He was just thrown in with the Best Friends for no other reason than being a comedy gimmick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Exactly. LAZY booking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Exactly. LAZY booking.


*Speaking of LAAAAZY BOOKING, the Twitter machine is just now realizing that Adam Page is an afterthought champion. We called this shit happening back in SEPTEMBER! It's like they really don't pay attention to what's happening right in front of them. *


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Speaking of LAAAAZY BOOKING, the Twitter machine is just now realizing that Adam Page is an afterthought champion. We called this shit happening back in SEPTEMBER! It's like they really don't pay attention to what's happening right in front of them. *


What do you mean? This is intricate, subtle, long term storytelling!!! This can be fixed by a headnod or wink down the line.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> What do you mean? This is intricate, subtle, long term storytelling!!! This can be fixed by a headnod or wink down the line.


*DON'T WORRY GUYS! EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE WHEN KENNY COMES BACK AND THEY REFERENCE A TWO YEAR OLD TAG MATCH THAT HAPPENED ON DARK!*


----------



## One Shed

The Drive-thru is open!









Episode 230 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Shawn Michaels, TNA formats, WWE agent reports, WWE employee reviews, The Beatles & much more!! Plus Jim reviews AEW Rampage and some of WWE Smackdown! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow...




omny.fm


----------



## DUD

I think Cornette missed the point as to why Kevin Owens came out the blocks quickly against Austin Theory but if he's skipping nine tenths of the show that has to be expected.

WWE are going through that change where Raw is now becoming the show to watch and Smackdown is having the short matches. For whatever reason they can never both be good at the same time.


----------



## One Shed

Two Sheds said:


> The Drive-thru is open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 230 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru
> 
> 
> This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Shawn Michaels, TNA formats, WWE agent reports, WWE employee reviews, The Beatles & much more!! Plus Jim reviews AEW Rampage and some of WWE Smackdown! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


@The Legit Lioness I know you will enjoy the almost 50 minute segment where Jim reads and acts out the format of a TNA show Russo wrote.

Also:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> @The Legit Lioness I know you will enjoy the almost 50 minute segment where Jim reads and acts out the format of a TNA show Russo wrote.
> 
> Also:


*I knew when I saw the thumbnail with Russo on a 46 minute time stamp that it was going to be gold. *


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I knew when I saw the thumbnail with Russo on a 46 minute time stamp that it was going to be gold. *


The "one word: Heat" line had everyone dying. Glad they made it the thumbnail.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUD

I've heard Jim talk about Dr. Stevie and BLANK twice before and it still makes me laugh. The Spike representative must have pissed himself laughing once he left.

Asking Jim to agent the 32 man backstage brawl and Steiner Brothers vs Kurt and Karen are two other good Russo TNA stories he has.

Worth mentioning that the Spike TV pulling out because of Russo allegedly isn't true. Vince Russo claimed that himself for "heat" but Spike came forwards and said the people who had made the decision not to renew TNA's contract hadn't even heard of him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Jammy

Wonder what Cornette thinks about Bryan Danielson starting a "Cornette" gimmick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jammy said:


> Wonder what Cornette thinks about Bryan Danielson starting a "Cornette" gimmick.


*It was posted in here a few days ago:




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette should make reading these old formats and agent reports a recurring theme, because it's very entertaining:*


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492414647651160064
Come on Corny, we're starving here...


----------



## El Hammerstone

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492414647651160064


I'm confused, was something done to the image?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492414647651160064
> Come on Corny, we're starving here...


I'm just feeling bad for Cole at this point honestly. He's getting a lot of shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492414647651160064
> Come on Corny, we're starving here...


*THE EXPERIENCE IS UP!!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492733412830060546
And a bonus dragging of Dave Meltzer:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492853236704989184*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette is uploading at lightning speed y'all! The Dynamite reviews are almost all up!




















*


----------



## DUD

Jesus he was not a fan of that main event.


----------



## Gn1212

It doesn't sound like he was fan of the show at all yet he liked some of the segments. 🤣
I guess he's mad that it could have been even better?
I honestly liked the show a lot. Best Dynamite in some time.


----------



## Peerless

lol at the backslap tag and report card analogy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> It doesn't sound like he was fan of the show at all yet he liked some of the segments. 🤣
> I guess he's mad that it could have been even better?
> I honestly liked the show a lot. Best Dynamite in some time.


*He snapped on everything this week. He's mostly disappointed in the structure of AEW relative to the amount of talent that they have and who they're using on TV the most. As angry as he was this week, everything he said was valid.*


Forum Dud said:


> Jesus he was not a fan of that main event.


*Does that really surprise you? We could have had a "Garbage Wrestling" counter drinking game. 😂*


----------



## WalkingInMemphis

He really liked the debut of Keith Lee. Can't say that I disagree. However, he's been a fan of KL, he just dislikes his wordy promo style.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *THE EXPERIENCE IS UP!!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492733412830060546
> And a bonus dragging of Dave Meltzer:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492853236704989184*


Dave using worked titles and awards to justify Kenny being great is always hilarious.


----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Does that really surprise you? We could have had a "Garbage Wrestling" counter drinking game. 😂*


I was expecting him to last to the fork stabbing!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Dave using worked titles and awards to justify Kenny being great is always hilarious.


*Awards that HE chooses 🤣🤣🤣🤣*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Awards that HE chooses 🤣🤣🤣🤣*


To be fair to him, his readers vote, but he obviously pushes his readers in the direction he prefers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> To be fair to him, his readers vote, but he obviously pushes his readers in the direction he prefers.


*Exactly. It's like a politician asking his constituency who they prefer between him and his competition. Duh.*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I knew calling a Last Man Standing match a Texas Death Match would cause him to snap


----------



## One Shed

And for those that were asking, Cornette's Collectibles is in fact back open now.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

As bad as a lot of stuff in ECW was during the late 90s/00s at least when ECW did death match shit it was usually as a blow off for an ongoing feud over a few months of tv. What history, feud or storyline build up did Cowboy Shit vs Lance Archer have? Literally none. That level of death match garbage makes less sense when there isn't a build up involved. I think the womens New Years death match was the only one that had some story line development that lasted more than 2 weeks in AEW, the rest are just because they can do it. It's better than the bad comedy, but still, wtf.


----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> *THE EXPERIENCE IS UP!!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492733412830060546
> And a bonus dragging of Dave Meltzer:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492853236704989184*


The more I think about this the funnier it is. Dave has come in unnecessarily throwing windmills and Cornette has just delivered one knockout punch by bringing up his divorce.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

otbr87 said:


> As bad as a lot of stuff in ECW was during the late 90s/00s at least when ECW did death match shit it was usually as a blow off for an ongoing feud over a few months of tv. What history, feud or storyline build up did Cowboy Shit vs Lance Archer have? Literally none. That level of death match garbage makes less sense when there isn't a build up involved. I think the womens New Years death match was the only one that had some story line development that lasted more than 2 weeks in AEW, the rest are just because they can do it. It's better than the bad comedy, but still, wtf.


*And that's part of why Cornette is so pissed this week. When you do a garbage deathmatch every two weeks, the fans becomes desensitized to the excessive punishment the wrestlers are taking and everything becomes meaningless. I just saw FTR put John Moxley through a table in a throwaway tag match as a random transitional move. Why the fuck would I care if someone goes through a table in a world title deathmatch now? I know it's not enough to put the wrestlers on this show away because they need to get hit by a bus or fall off the roof of the stadium before the finish is coming.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Legit Lioness said:


> *And that's part of why Cornette is so pissed this week. When you do a garbage deathmatch every two weeks, the fans becomes desensitized to the excessive punishment the wrestlers are taking and everything becomes meaningless. I just saw FTR put John Moxley through a table in a throwaway tag match as a random transitional move. Why the fuck would I care if someone goes through a table in a world title deathmatch now? I know it's not enough to put the wrestlers on this show away because they need to get hit by a bus or fall off the roof of the stadium before the finish is coming.*


Except Adam Cole, he just needs a hug to be put away. No weapons needed, just a little love!

I feel the same way. I do like a hardcore match every once in a while like what Mick Foley would do years back, not this deathmatch bullshit with pizza cutters, lighting each other on fire, stabbing each other with forks or broken light fixtures, etc. And there always needs to be a deep hatred or bitterness between the opponents to justify a hardcore match. I wasn't a huge ECW fan in the 90s but it was still better than any of this crap AEW does because there was usually context to the violence.

Another topic is TLC type stuff. I loved The Hardyz, Dudleyz and E&C era TLC stuff because it felt like a real match with those objects thrown in to elevate the bout, it didn't feel like a bunch of synchronized cheer leading routines performed by wannabe comedy spot gymnasts like Olivier and The Hardlys.


----------



## Ger

> Uh, Dave, you DO remember those awards are all works and you gave him half of them yourself, right?


Since kayfabe is done, Cornette can laugh at these people.


----------



## thisissting

Like me cornette was underwhelmed by the Jay White debut a man unheard of in America outside Japanese wrestling nerds and loved Keith Lees dominant debut. I totally agree with him here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## El Hammerstone

thisissting said:


> Like me cornette was underwhelmed by the Jay White debut a man unheard of in America outside Japanese wrestling nerds and loved Keith Lees dominant debut. I totally agree with him here.


Yup, they did the same thing with Brodie King as well.


----------



## thisissting

If the guy white is actually a big deal you don't debut him like this.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Happy Valentine's Day. Time to buy some merchandise from Jim Cornette Collectables. I got me a T-Shirt then got my official certificate to make me an official member of the official Cult Of Cornette. I'm officially beaming with certified pride right now!









"Cornette Face" T-Shirt


Check out the deal on "Cornette Face" T-Shirt at Jim Cornette




www.jimcornette.com





















Official Cult of Cornette Membership Certificate


Check out the deal on Official Cult of Cornette Membership Certificate at Jim Cornette




www.jimcornette.com


----------



## Wridacule

I think they're right in assuming AEW has conceded on drawing new fans. I knew immediately it was jay white just from the close up of the logo on his jacket. It was a pretty bad ass debut for me, but I can see how someone with no idea who he is, would've been a bit confused and underwhelmed. Man I NEED that fuckin jacket though..!!


----------



## Gn1212

Man, I really hoped Jim would have reviewed NXT.
Really wanted to see what he had to say about Ziggler going down there to do a program with the Steiner kid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This week's Drive thru is gonna slap.
*Meltzer burial
*Rhea Ratings made RAW watchable with a 45 minute classic performance
*30 minutes alone will probably be spent on Cody leaving AEW*


----------



## Gn1212

Brian already shared his thoughts on the Cody thing on Twitter and Cornette retweeted it. 🤣
Brian will certainly bury the shit out of Cody and say he called it from the get go, which he kinda did tbf. 
I wonder what Jim will say though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Brian already shared his thoughts on the Cody thing on Twitter and Cornette retweeted it. 🤣
> Brian will certainly bury the shit out of Cody and say he called it from the get go, which he kinda did tbf.
> I wonder what Jim will say though.


*Yep, Brian was always ahead of the Cody hatred curve. Cornette didn't catch on until late last summer, but still highlighted his bullshit when it was egregious. Here's the tweet for context, since a lot of people here don't use Twitter:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493618741573206020


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This week's Drive thru is gonna slap.
> *Meltzer burial
> *Rhea Ratings made RAW watchable with a 45 minute classic performance
> *30 minutes alone will probably be spent on Cody leaving AEW*


*THE DRIVE THRU IS OPEN Y'ALL!!!! 😃😃😃😃

















@LifeInCattleClass Are you Chaz from South Africa in the Jericho video? 😆*


----------



## One Shed

The burial of Uncle Dave was great as always.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Sheds said:


> The burial of Uncle Dave was great as always.


tbf Dave had already dug the hole and jumped in himself, all Jim had to do was shovel the dirt on top.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> The burial of Uncle Dave was great as always.


*Cornette's opening line described AEW perfectly: one half of the show is the greatest thing you'll ever see, and the other half is the worst shit you'll ever see.*


----------



## One Shed

El Hammerstone said:


> tbf Dave had already dug the hole and jumped in himself, all Jim had to do was shovel the dirt on top.


"All my readers like the people I like so it must prove me right...somehow."


----------



## DUD

Two Sheds said:


> The burial of Uncle Dave was great as always.


There are times when you listen to Jim.
There are times when you take what Jim sais with a pinch of salt.
There are times when you fucking love Jim Cornette and wish there was more content.

This hit the latter.


----------



## DUD

Bookmark this clip.


----------



## DUD

This reminded me of a Talk Is Jericho appearance Cody did during AEW's inception.

Jericho was giving Cody questions in regards to a 'locker room leader' bringing up a period where he returned to WWE in 2012. He basically wanted to bring up a moment where CM Punk mentioned he was the locker room leader and Jericho had a go at him saying it was actually Kane. 

Cody had his political suit on and realised what a grab CM Punk could be for AEW so he just dodged the specific examples.

In the end Jericho just flat out said the example and Cody went "Yeah... Yeah... that happened" and diverted the conversation.


----------



## One Shed

Just finished the Drive-thru. Sucks that the one week they record on time was this week so they missed the Cody stuff. Will have to wait for the weekend for them to discuss it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Whoanma Your dream come true! Charlotte dressed as Riho!








*


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Whoanma Your dream come true! Charlotte dressed as Riho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

New Experience is out and is over four hours! Looks like he spends over 40 minutes discussing Cody. The turtleneck in the artwork is great haha.









Episode 419: Rhodes To The Exit - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim talks about Cody & Brandi leaving AEW, Steve Austin returning to WWE, The Undertaker going into the Hall Of Fame & more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & NXT! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of...




omny.fm


----------



## DUD

Cody Pod 🥳🎉


----------



## La Parka

Adding the reading of agent reports have made this podcast even better.

Great listen everytime


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Two Sheds said:


> New Experience is out and is over four hours! Looks like he spends over 40 minutes discussing Cody. The turtleneck in the artwork is great haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 419: Rhodes To The Exit - Jim Cornette Experience
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim talks about Cody & Brandi leaving AEW, Steve Austin returning to WWE, The Undertaker going into the Hall Of Fame & more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & NXT! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


Thank you. I took care of all the necessary and unnecessary errands and chores on Saturday so I could plan my entire Sunday around this video right here. If I haven't said thank you yet I'm saying thank you right now. Thank you.


----------



## One Shed

@bdon is going to be happy. They are putting together a Cody+Brandi Omnibus which will illustrate over time how Jim liked Cody less and less.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> @bdon is going to be happy. They are putting together a Cody+Brandi Omnibus which will illustrate over time how Jim liked Cody less and less.


*I hope they start with the Pete Avalon disaster, because that's where I noticed he started getting less and less grace with Cornette.*


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> @bdon is going to be happy. They are putting together a Cody+Brandi Omnibus which will illustrate over time how Jim liked Cody less and less.


He still pulled punches up until, what?, the fire table spot? Brian was on him constantly about letting Cody off the hook and not going all in on him when he deserved it.

But yeah. Cody sucked so bad that he even pissed Jim Cornette off. And you can tell when it occurred, because Cody began making snide comments about Cornette.


----------



## bdon

5 minutes into this, and Corny just tried to use Cody setting himself on fire as a means of sympathy to show how much he cares about AEW in one breath while trying to mock the cosplaying trampoline wrestlers in the next breath. What the actual fuck? Like…we know Jim hated it and mocked that shit when it happened, yet he is now trying to use it to explain Cody’s grievances..?

Or am I reading into this wrong..?


----------



## bdon

And now I’m 11 minutes into this, and Cornette is trying to blame Brandi for most of Cody’s failings as a wrestler in the eyes of the fans. And as always, Brian is here to correct him and say that nothing about Cody (the character) for 2 years suggests he should be cheered.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

bdon said:


> 5 minutes into this, and Corny just tried to use Cody setting himself on fire as a means of sympathy to show how much he cares about AEW in one breath while trying to mock the cosplaying trampoline wrestlers in the next breath. What the actual fuck? Like…we know Jim hated it and mocked that shit when it happened, yet he is now trying to use it to explain Cody’s grievances..?
> 
> Or am I reading into this wrong..?


*He's only defending Cody as a better wrestler than Omega (which I disagree with). *


----------



## bdon

Brian just always seems to have a good take on things. I’m now 31 minutes into this, and he brings up what I have said all along: the top guys presumably have a say in who they work with. Punk and Bryan came in knowing who they wanted to work with. “Who did Cody have to work with..?”

It is a very damning thought on both Cody Runnels the man and Cody rHHHodes the character that no one was going out of their way to work with him…

@LifeInCattleClass or @Prosper, do you care to chime in with some thoughts..?


----------



## La Parka

"it never got going, but it didn't slow down"  

Jim would make so much money if he reviewed this shit live.


----------



## Wridacule

Couldn't WAIT to hear their take on the Cody situation. It all really sounds like he left because no one else wanted to go to war with WWE. Which makes this all so much weirder that he then decides to..go back to WWE..? Like what? I feel bad labeling anyone. Especially someone that's infinitely more successful than me, but is it fair to say Cody is our generation's Jeff Jarret? Second generation midcarder not taking "no" for an answer when it comes to the main event


----------



## yeahright2

Wridacule said:


> Couldn't WAIT to hear their take on the Cody situation. It all really sounds like he left because no one else wanted to go to war with WWE. Which makes this all so much weirder that he then decides to..go back to WWE..? Like what? I feel bad labeling anyone. Especially someone that's infinitely more successful than me, but is it fair to say Cody is our generation's Jeff Jarret? Second generation midcarder not taking "no" for an answer when it comes to the main event


Not quite. Jarrett did have some success with TNA. Codys run with AEW can only be considered a fail... And he didn´t run off with another wrestlers wife


----------



## Hephaesteus

bdon said:


> Brian just always seems to have a good take on things. I’m now 31 minutes into this, and he brings up what I have said all along: the top guys presumably have a say in who they work with. Punk and Bryan came in knowing who they wanted to work with. “Who did Cody have to work with..?”
> 
> It is a very damning thought on both Cody Runnels the man and Cody rHHHodes the character that no one was going out of their way to work with him…
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass or @Prosper, do you care to chime in with some thoughts..?


Brian just seems to be randomly hating for some strange reason and jim just seems to be trying to find excuses. The answers somewhere in between. I will agree with one thing they said, those lengthy absences didnt help him none.

As for people not wanting to work with him, Brians always been about the youngsters and punk seems to be doing the same thing. Since Cody didnt have a belt of importance, theres literally zero reasons for them to work with him so they just stating random facts


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wridacule said:


> Couldn't WAIT to hear their take on the Cody situation. It all really sounds like he left because no one else wanted to go to war with WWE. Which makes this all so much weirder that he then decides to..go back to WWE..? Like what? I feel bad labeling anyone. Especially someone that's infinitely more successful than me, but is it fair to say Cody is our generation's Jeff Jarret? Second generation midcarder not taking "no" for an answer when it comes to the main event


* I don't think that's the reason. The Geek Squad is far from innocent when it comes to tribalism. Cody was just upset that he would no longer be a main focus of the show since they have far bigger stars now, and none of which want to work with him.*


----------



## Wridacule

I feel kind of bad for him if that's the case. It's not like he's unsafe in the ring. You think it's his booking choices then? Like why was no one willing to work with him?


----------



## bdon

Wridacule said:


> I feel kind of bad for him if that's the case. It's not like he's unsafe in the ring. You think it's his booking choices then? Like why was no one willing to work with him?


Because no one trusts him to do the right thing. 


Hephaesteus said:


> Brian just seems to be randomly hating for some strange reason and jim just seems to be trying to find excuses. The answers somewhere in between. I will agree with one thing they said, those lengthy absences didnt help him none.
> 
> As for people not wanting to work with him, Brians always been about the youngsters and punk seems to be doing the same thing. Since Cody didnt have a belt of importance, theres literally zero reasons for them to work with him so they just stating random facts


Everyone has avoided Cody after that initial 6 months. The minute he lost to MJF and was in the TNT title tournament, no one wanted to work with him.


----------



## bdon

Wridacule said:


> Couldn't WAIT to hear their take on the Cody situation. It all really sounds like he left because no one else wanted to go to war with WWE. Which makes this all so much weirder that he then decides to..go back to WWE..? Like what? I feel bad labeling anyone. Especially someone that's infinitely more successful than me, but is it fair to say Cody is our generation's Jeff Jarret? Second generation midcarder not taking "no" for an answer when it comes to the main event


You’ve missed my posts of the last 2.5 years, right? Or is this a rib..? Lol


----------



## Wridacule

Edit


----------



## Wridacule

bdon said:


> You’ve missed my posts of the last 2.5 years, right? Or is this a rib..? Lol


I know you're not too fond of Cody, yes. Is Jeff Jarret too high praise? I personally can't stand Jarret. A lot of his matches broke down into an overbooked mess..


----------



## Hephaesteus

bdon said:


> Because no one trusts him to do the right thing.
> 
> 
> Everyone has avoided Cody after that initial 6 months. The minute he lost to MJF and was in the TNT title tournament, no one wanted to work with him.


Cody's been in the midcard since that belt came out, which main eventer is trying to work there? From the way people talk its like punk and bryan have been there for years as opposed to the short time they were there


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


>


Martin Kove being there was random, but Cornette being so off base with the popularity of Karate Kid and Cobra Kai is hilarious


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Martin Kove being there was random, but Cornette being so off base with the popularity of Karate Kid and Cobra Kai is hilarious


*His pop culture game is abysmal. Dude still makes 80's references.*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *His pop culture game is abysmal. Dude still makes 80's references.*


Which makes him not knowing the Karate Kid even funnier. Like you're the 80s guy you should know him for sure lol


----------



## El Hammerstone

RapShepard said:


> Martin Kove being there was random, but Cornette being so off base with the popularity of Karate Kid and Cobra Kai is hilarious


It's true, if you were going to call him "out of touch", then this would be the time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Which makes him not knowing the Karate Kid even funnier. Like you're the 80s guy you should know him for sure lol


*I tthought that came out in the early 90's? I was alive for it.

Edit: That was Karate Kid 4. Yeah, he has no excuses.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

cornette just watched rock vs hogan for the first time last year cuz he was too busy, yall think he had time for stuff outside of wrestling back in the day?


----------



## La Parka

That was the best cameo in wrestling in years.

Gotta disagree with corny on this one


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> Brian just always seems to have a good take on things. I’m now 31 minutes into this, and he brings up what I have said all along: the top guys presumably have a say in who they work with. Punk and Bryan came in knowing who they wanted to work with. “Who did Cody have to work with..?”
> 
> It is a very damning thought on both Cody Runnels the man and Cody rHHHodes the character that no one was going out of their way to work with him…
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass or @Prosper, do you care to chime in with some thoughts..?


@bdon I mean I don't listen to Cornette so I don't know what his full thoughts are, but the notion of none of the top guys wanting to work with him is a possibility. At the same time though, Punk had been working with Darby, Kingston, and now MJF, so it could also just be a case of not getting around to it yet. And I don't see any reason why Bryan wouldn't want to work with Cody, but he was also tied up in programs with Omega, Miro, and Hangman. If they did in fact not want to work with him due to his ego, then I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case either. It's also pretty hard to have a feud on the level of Punk vs Cody when one guy refuses to pull the trigger on going heel.


----------



## thisissting

I thought they would discuss the possibility of cody leaving as a work as seemingly everyone else in the world has. It was quite funny Jim clearly still likes cody and last can't stand him.

They did make a good point regarding codys worth to wwe with his knowledge of aew setup contracts etc. I actually dont see cody being a long term draw at all for wwe outside initial interest. He will however have good info he can give them on aew. He also has his family name.

I wouldnt be surprised however if he never turns up on wwe and we see him back in aew in 6 months.


----------



## Prosper

thisissting said:


> I thought they would discuss the possibility of cody leaving as a work as seemingly everyone else in the world has. It was quite funny Jim clearly still likes cody and last can't stand him.
> 
> They did make a good point regarding codys worth to wwe with his knowledge of aew setup contracts etc. I actually dont see cody being a long term draw at all for wwe outside initial interest. He will however have good info he can give them on aew. He also has his family name.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised however if he never turns up on wwe and we see him back in aew in 6 months.


This could all definitely be a huge elaborate work. None of it makes any sense. 

1.) Why would Brandi for example quit her job knowing that she wasn't going to WWE with her husband? So she just gave up her six figure salary in a place where she is well liked backstage? (according to the actual talent)

2.) Why would Cody IMMEDIATELY sign with WWE after leaving? And why would Tony Khan allow him to cut multiple promos about being a free agent while giving him a ladder match with Guevara if things were as bad as they say? 

3.) If Cody couldn't get what he wanted from Tony Khan, what makes him think he's going to get it from Vince McMahon?

4.) Why did all of those reports about Shane McMahon ruining everything backstage surface around the same time that rumors were swirling about Cody appearing at the Rumble? 

5.) Would it not be considered contract tampering for Cody and WWE to have worked something out so soon? 

Something is off here.


----------



## thisissting

Yup I think it's all a work too. Cody will take 6 months out then turn up back in aew hoping the crowd love him again. There's no way the bucks are cutting shitty joky promos on him the week he leaves his job if its not a work. If it is legit something major went wrong at last minute as why would they put brandy in a storyline the week before knowing it might not pay off.


----------



## Prosper

Right that's another thing, Brandi and PVZ were all set for a storyline, why bring PVZ back if contract talks haven't gotten anywhere with Cody? Why did Brandi allow herself to get ripped apart by Dan Lambert? Why was Cody cool with it knowing that he and Tony supposedly weren't seeing eye to eye? Making me think that AEW and WWE are doing a one off angle, but if true like you said then shit really must have broken down really late into talks.


----------



## thisissting

Yeah what a weird way to leave the company not coming to the aid of his wife getting slaughtered on the mic by a middle aged man and the a female cage fighter coming out to deck her. I would imagine when he did the job for Sammy they knew he was leaving.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> This could all definitely be a huge elaborate work. None of it makes any sense.
> 
> 1.) Why would Brandi for example quit her job knowing that she wasn't going to WWE with her husband? So she just gave up her six figure salary in a place where she is well liked backstage? (according to the actual talent)


Only talent that defended her were people she was explicitly cool with or her and Cody vouched for them. 



> 2.) Why would Cody IMMEDIATELY sign with WWE after leaving? And why would Tony Khan allow him to cut multiple promos about being a free agent while giving him a ladder match with Guevara if things were as bad as they say?


Tony tried to appeal to Cody and give him incentives to say. Like Vince shoehorning Bryan into the Mania main event. 



> 3.) If Cody couldn't get what he wanted from Tony Khan, what makes him think he's going to get it from Vince McMahon?


If Cody loss his power in AEW and wasn't getting the money he wanted, what's the incentive to stay? He can go try and see if he can make it WWE as a star finally and if that doesn't work go back to AEW



> 4.) Why did all of those reports about Shane McMahon ruining everything backstage surface around the same time that rumors were swirling about Cody appearing at the Rumble?


Without tinfoil I don't see the correlation



> 5.) Would it not be considered contract tampering for Cody and WWE to have worked something out so soon?
> 
> Something is off here.


Nope Cody was already mentioned to be working on a handshake deal, if AEW couldn't come to an agreement there's no foul. Plus some contracts have official negotiation periods. On top of that both companies likely contract tamper a lot and don't want to bring heat on themselves.


----------



## Peerless

Cornette must really hate Moxley if he believed that wasn't a good promo. If CM Punk cut it line for line he would've called it the best one on the show.


----------



## jordyjames26

Yeah the fact he couldn't acknowledge how over Moxley is blows my mind. The crowd was invested a lot more than punks promo which dragged. The moxley hate is amazing, getting huge pops every entrance too 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Peerless

jordyjames26 said:


> Yeah the fact he couldn't acknowledge how over Moxley is blows my mind. The crowd was invested a lot more than punks promo which dragged. The moxley hate is amazing, getting huge pops every entrance too
> 
> Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


His promo was better and shorter than Punk's, but apparently, Moxley's was the one that dragged lol.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Only talent that defended her were people she was explicitly cool with or her and Cody vouched for them.
> 
> Tony tried to appeal to Cody and give him incentives to say. Like Vince shoehorning Bryan into the Mania main event.
> 
> If Cody loss his power in AEW and wasn't getting the money he wanted, what's the incentive to stay? He can go try and see if he can make it WWE as a star finally and if that doesn't work go back to AEW
> 
> Without tinfoil I don't see the correlation
> 
> Nope Cody was already mentioned to be working on a handshake deal, if AEW couldn't come to an agreement there's no foul. Plus some contracts have official negotiation periods. On top of that both companies likely contract tamper a lot and don't want to bring heat on themselves.


This all being a work is definitely a super long shot, it just doesn't feel 100% to me like there's more to it on both sides, a lot of that is because of how inconsistent the dirt-sheets are though


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> This all being a work is definitely a super long shot, it just doesn't feel 100% to me like there's more to it on both sides, a lot of that is because of how inconsistent the dirt-sheets are though


I feel you never say never. I just can't wrap my head around what they'd do the work for and what would be the pros. I mean if he comes back to invade it loses steam and purpose because we'll we'd know it's face. Plus would folk possibly take it personal for them trying such a work.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> I feel you never say never. I just can't wrap my head around what they'd do the work for and what would be the pros. I mean if he comes back to invade it loses steam and purpose because we'll we'd know it's face. Plus would folk possibly take it personal for them trying such a work.


Invasion was what I had in mind, coming in with Shane who was "disgruntled and got fired" and some other WWE guys, definitely a stretch but that would be fun


----------



## thisissting

Cody could come back a huge heel figure to aew. Ten times worse than before.

I really don't see him turning up in wwe. His only value to vince is some extra eyes on the show for a short run. He isn't main event wwe calibre in any way.

His knowledge of aew contracts and setup i doubt Vince is overly concerned about any financial opposition from aew so not as vuluable for me as cornette makes out. There are maybe 2 or 3 people in aew he might be interested to know when their contract runs out.

I very much doubt shane ever turns up in aew while Vince is alive unless that is he has already cut him out of the will.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Invasion was what I had in mind, coming in with Shane who was "disgruntled and got fired" and some other WWE guys, definitely a stretch but that would be fun


I think Impact has worn me out on invasions, getting Shane would be wild and though


----------



## Wolf Mark

bdon said:


> And now I’m 11 minutes into this, and Cornette is trying to blame Brandi for most of Cody’s failings as a wrestler in the eyes of the fans. And as always, Brian is here to correct him and say that nothing about Cody (the character) for 2 years suggests he should be cheered.


Well she was part of the problem. lol the whole damn entourage. If Cody had just come to the ring alone just once, he may have been a decent babyface.


----------



## Wolf Mark

thisissting said:


> I thought they would discuss the possibility of cody leaving as a work as seemingly everyone else in the world has. It was quite funny Jim clearly still likes cody and last can't stand him.
> 
> They did make a good point regarding codys worth to wwe with his knowledge of aew setup contracts etc. I actually dont see cody being a long term draw at all for wwe outside initial interest. He will however have good info he can give them on aew. He also has his family name.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised however if he never turns up on wwe and we see him back in aew in 6 months.


If Cody goes there and he has a AJ Styles-like career in the WWE that would have been a win. AJ never matched up to the really big guys, they never mad him THE guy but he was a solid B +.


----------



## bdon

Peerless said:


> Cornette must really hate Moxley if he believed that wasn't a good promo. If CM Punk cut it line for line he would've called it the best one on the show.


Cornette definitely has his major biases, but he and some of his fans act as if he’s a robot and above that human characteristic.




thisissting said:


> I thought they would discuss the possibility of cody leaving as a work as seemingly everyone else in the world has. It was quite funny Jim clearly still likes cody and last can't stand him.


I appreciate that you can see it. Jim still likes Cody and tends to give him a slap on the wrist. He tore down the burning table spot when it happened, and nowwwww this motherfucker is using it as an argument in favor of why Cody is so much better than the “outlaw, mud show goofs”. 


Prosper said:


> This could all definitely be a huge elaborate work. None of it makes any sense.
> 
> 1.) Why would Brandi for example quit her job knowing that she wasn't going to WWE with her husband? So she just gave up her six figure salary in a place where she is well liked backstage? (according to the actual talent)


Well, her contract could be up, and the only people defending her are people who she was close with. A few people saying they liked her on a roster of 200+ isn’t a resounding number. 



> 2.) Why would Cody IMMEDIATELY sign with WWE after leaving? And why would Tony Khan allow him to cut multiple promos about being a free agent while giving him a ladder match with Guevara if things were as bad as they say?


Cody has been a free agent for over a month. He was free to talk with anyone, AND he was already wanting to go back to the E in 2019 before he accepted the AEW contract. Cody doesn’t care about losing to younger guys, so he was willing to do the right thing and put over someone he liked. They had to get the belt back on Sammy after they needlessly put it on Cody three weeks prior to try and entice him to stay. 


> 3.) If Cody couldn't get what he wanted from Tony Khan, what makes him think he's going to get it from Vince McMahon?


As I already mentioned, he was preparing to go back to the E in 2019 before he signed with AEW. This is all in the Bucks’ book.

And if he can’t have the book in AEW, then for someone like him, you might as well go make the most money elsewhere. Dusty did it as soon as he lost the book for trying to book Rick Steiner to squash Flair.



> 4.) Why did all of those reports about Shane McMahon ruining everything backstage surface around the same time that rumors were swirling about Cody appearing at the Rumble?


This is just a reach, bro. Lol



> 5.) Would it not be considered contract tampering for Cody and WWE to have worked something out so soon?
> 
> Something is off here.


They are all independent contractors. They can discuss bookings anywhere. Something I wanted Jeff Hardy to do was to just show up on AEW television and date McMahon to try open that can of worms.

Not to mention, Cody has been without a deal for over a month.


----------



## bdon

As for anyone suggesting it must be a work due to how weird it all is, Brian Last had the best quote ever when he said that Cody’s entire career has been downhill and weird since he got that goddamn tattoo.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> As for anyone suggesting it must be a work due to how weird it all is, Brian Last had the best quote ever when he said that Cody’s entire career has been downhill and weird since he got that goddamn tattoo.


I am telling you, there needs to be a Dark Side of the Ring episode based on the events that led up to the day that tattoo happened.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I knew Cornette would fall in love with 45 minutes of Rhea on RAW 🤣








*


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> I am telling you, there needs to be a Dark Side of the Ring episode based on the events that led up to the day that tattoo happened.


I’m a natural conspiracy theorist, and I often wonder if he didn’t have some real higher ups asking him to deface his body like that to show loyalty to he and his brand.

Is it really that far out there to believe Vince would send a message through the grapevine to Cody to do this, show me your loyalty to the brand, and I’ll bring you back when the time is right..?

Brian Last is right: everything got weird for Cody the minute he decided to add that fucking tattoo.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I’m a natural conspiracy theorist, and I often wonder if he didn’t have some real higher ups asking him to deface his body like that to show loyalty to he and his brand.
> 
> Is it really that far out there to believe Vince would send a message through the grapevine to Cody to do this, show me your loyalty to the brand, and I’ll bring you back when the time is right..?
> 
> Brian Last is right: everything got weird for Cody the minute he decided to add that fucking tattoo.


I want Cody to show up on some show and reveal it was a temporary tattoo. Just peel it off, and say he worked everyone. Would be great.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> I’m a natural conspiracy theorist, and I often wonder if he didn’t have some real higher ups asking him to deface his body like that to show loyalty to he and his brand.
> 
> Is it really that far out there to believe Vince would send a message through the grapevine to Cody to do this, show me your loyalty to the brand, and I’ll bring you back when the time is right..?
> 
> Brian Last is right: everything got weird for Cody the minute he decided to add that fucking tattoo.


I like Cornette but as usual when it comes to Cody it’s Brian Last who is on the money.

Cody felt like he was partly responsible for creating AEW (which he was), and he believes that he is one of their top stars (which he was when he booked himself that way and before the top stars arrived) therefore he probably believes he’s worth as much as Bryan/Punk but TK and everybody else thinks he isn’t so he had to either accept that he isn’t and stay in AEW (and his ego wouldn’t allow that) or accept that he’s a hypocrite by going back to WWE for a higher price.

Either way he was never going to have booking power again and was never going to be the top guy, just the guy that worked with the top guy at best so I think he just went to the highest bidder with the added bonus of damaging AEW/TK on the way out as he’s an AEW EVP/founder who is joining their bitter rival.


----------



## Wridacule

Corny and Brian both have always admitted Mox is a great promo, they just don't believe he's as dangerous as he thinks he is. I've heard them both say many times that he's one of the few guys that actually believes what he's saying


----------



## Gn1212

Wolf Mark said:


> If Cody goes there and he has a AJ Styles-like career in the WWE that would have been a win. AJ never matched up to the really big guys, they never mad him THE guy but he was a solid B +.


It's worth reminding people that AJ's success was mostly down to great timing. People were nuclear on Reigns and then he failed a drug test, Cena was going away, brand split and WWE was gonna give the "indy" guys a go. 
We saw Kevin, Finn and AJ all become World Champions that year. Hell, you can put Ambrose in the mix who looked like the odd one out from The Shield.

Not sure Cody's timing right now is great. Vince has fired a billion people and has ditched all the talent NXT groomed. They've repurposed NXT to satisfy his big guy fetish and is getting his favourite dish of Reigns v Lesnar for the hundredth time and he doesn't seem bored of it.


----------



## Gn1212

Brian really hit the nail on the head on what we'll miss from Cody.
Cody's bizzaro world was critiqued a lot but it was always hilariously entertaining, even with the bad moments.
From him thinking he was Wrestling Jesus, MLK, his OTT entrances regardless of context, to his wife thinking she's a hybrid of Charlotte and Steph, etc.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Wolf Mark

Gn1212 said:


> It's worth reminding people that AJ's success was mostly down to great timing. People were nuclear on Reigns and then he failed a drug test, Cena was going away, brand split and WWE was gonna give the "indy" guys a go.
> We saw Kevin, Finn and AJ all become World Champions that year. Hell, you can put Ambrose in the mix who looked like the odd one out from The Shield.
> 
> Not sure Cody's timing right now is great. Vince has fired a billion people and has ditched all the talent NXT groomed. They've repurposed NXT to satisfy his big guy fetish and is getting his favourite dish of Reigns v Lesnar for the hundredth time and he doesn't seem bored of it.


I would say maybe now is that time because they fired everybody, they stripped the talent bare. They have nobody else but Reigns and Brock. And Orton to some extent but he is stuck in tag team in a trash storyline. I mean if they wanted to push a new main eventer, now would be the time, it would be the perfect time. Will they? I don't know. (If I had been in Vince's position, Killer Kross would have been that guy cause he's new, has size, charisma).


----------



## thisissting

Two Sheds said:


>


This image was a bit harsh jericho has slimmed down a bit.


----------



## Peerless

Lol that thumbnail is how Jericho looked in the first AEW video game trailer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette never misses when he buries Hangman. Neither does the company, apparently. They really saw nothing wrong with the Dork Order geek being fed a bunch of phony security guards In the most blatantly choreographed way possible. Who are they trying to get over here? It only makes Hangman look worse when he has to be saved by these fucking geeks as the world champion. It's embarrassing to watch.*


----------



## One Shed

The Drive-thru is out!









Episode 232: Jim Reviews WWE Elimination Chamber - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews WWE Elimination Chamber in Saudi Arabia! Plus Jim answers YOUR questions about CM Punk, CYN, WWE's brand split & much more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette's Elimination Chamber Reviews are up!*


----------



## thisissting

I can't watch the whole cornette shows as I don't want to know anything about wwe.


----------



## Gn1212

thisissting said:


> I can't watch the whole cornette shows as I don't want to know anything about wwe.


Cornette makes it fun though.


----------



## thisissting

Gn1212 said:


> Cornette makes it fun though.


But I don't care what roman reigns Goldberg and lesnar are up to so it's a fast forward.


----------



## bdon

And Jim is still trying to justify Cody, even calling him a main event guy, with Brian having to correct his fucking ass.

This mf’er is desperate to suck a Rhodes dick.


----------



## thisissting

Cody definitely isn't a main event guy in wwe. Maybe for one show just as he is the talk of the town at the moment. But after that he will back to stardust level as that is where he belongs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


>


*I came to post this after reading the Jay White's debut was PISS POOR thread 😆. Can't believe Cornette gave him 19 minutes. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

Experience is out!









Episode 420: Gerbils - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, NXT, and some of Raw! Plus Jim talks about Cesaro leaving WWE, boxing, boobs & more Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling Knowledge on Patreon to access the archives &...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498067996715065347


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This just went up and I'm about to watch it right now. I hope he buries the debut.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This just went up and I'm about to watch it right now. I hope he buries the debut.*





Spoiler: The best line was



Corny describing Penta's dark debut last week: "He came out from behind a tombstone and by the end of the match he was buried."


----------



## Wridacule

Corny is MERCILESS when it comes to luchadors. I might roll one up for this shit🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Spoiler: The best line was
> 
> 
> 
> Corny describing Penta's dark debut last week: "He came out from behind a tombstone and by the end of the match he was buried."


*I don't know if you watched Lucha Underground, but we need to have a serious discussion about how stupid it is for Tony Khan to advertise the Pentagon Dark gimmick while having him doing the exact same shit he's been doing for the last 3 years on this program.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I don't know if you watched Lucha Underground, but we need to have a serious discussion about how stupid it is for Tony Khan to advertise the Pentagon Dark gimmick while having him doing the exact same shit he's been doing for the last 3 years on this program.*


No, I never watched it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> No, I never watched it


*Long story short, Pentagon Dark was a ruthless motherfucker that broke people's arms and killed them in storyline. He was one of the top guys in the promotion with a massive aura about him. I was excited to see him in AEW after 5 years, but he ended up being bland without all the editing and protected booking.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494725165015617541
In case, you're questioning his protected booking because he lost to a woman- that was a gauntlet match where he had to face the whole Black Lotus Triad stable that was dominating the program. Io Shirai was the final boss.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Long story short, Pentagon Dark was a ruthless motherfucker that broke people's arms and killed them in storyline. He was one of the top guys in the promotion with a massive aura about him. I was excited to see him in AEW after 5 years, but he ended up being bland without all the editing and protected booking.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494725165015617541
> In case, you're questioning his protected booking because he lost to a woman- that was a gauntlet match where he had to face the whole Black Lotus Triad stable that was dominating the program. Io Shirai was the final boss.*


I was excited that one night he looked like a badass in the angle with Cody, but of course it was just dropped a week later. Now they debut this new thing and he gets killed by...Murphy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I was excited that one night he looked like a badass in the angle with Cody, but of course it was just dropped a week later. Now they debut this new thing and he gets killed by...Murphy.


*Yeah, Cody no sold a move that took people off of Lucha Underground for several months and pinned him immediately afterwards. That's when he started getting fuck off heat from me.*


----------



## yeahbaby!

Jim wasn't exactly kind to the flavour de jour Nikkita Lyons and I agree with some points. Her outfit is awful and her butt looks huge from behind, like Nia Jax almost, and her promo was all over the place terrible. Of course she's got great potential but so do a lot of them and just go nowhere.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahbaby! said:


> Jim wasn't exactly kind to the flavour de jour Nikkita Lyons and I agree with some points. Her outfit is awful and her butt looks huge from behind, like Nia Jax almost, and her promo was all over the place terrible. Of course she's got great potential but so do a lot of them and just go nowhere.


*He wasn't disrespectful to her either. His criticisms were valid because her gimmick (s) are kind of all over the place, but that's because she's trying to encompass literally everything she does into her on screen character, and it confuses the audience that's not familiar with her, which is the majority of people who watch wrestling. 

I knew about her from Jenny Babas' comedy YouTube channel, so I'm loving how she's trying to translate her real self into her on-screen character, but I see how it's overwhelming to an unfamiliar audience. He loved her actual in ring performance.*


----------



## yeahbaby!

The Legit Lioness said:


> *He wasn't disrespectful to her either. His criticisms were valid because her gimmick (s) are kind of all over the place, but that's because she's trying to encompass literally everything she does into her on screen character, and it confuses the audience that's not familiar with her, which is the majority of people who watch wrestling.
> 
> I knew about her from Jenny Babas' comedy YouTube channel, so I'm loving how she's trying to translate her real self into her on-screen character, but I see how it's overwhelming to an unfamiliar audience. He loved her actual in ring performance.*


They have to change her fatass looking outfit pronto which is what Jim implied as well.

He didn't love the ring performance either, said it was great if that was her first time. If it wasn't it was 'okay'. That's not loving. I'm not tearing the woman down but let's just be honest here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahbaby! said:


> They have to change her fatass looking outfit pronto which is what Jim implied as well.
> 
> He didn't love the ring performance either, said it was great if that was her first time. If it wasn't it was 'okay'. That's not loving. I'm not tearing the woman down but let's just be honest here.


*Praising her being trained by one of his contemporaries indicates that he was a fan of the performance, because it reflects said training. You're trying to make his review sound worse than it is because you're blind to her star power. That's not my problem. *


----------



## thisissting

Then many people across the country in unison said...who the fuck is buddy Matthews!!! 

Spot on lol.


----------



## thisissting

Burger King... I mean Brody King.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## yeahbaby!

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Praising her being trained by one of his contemporaries indicates that he was a fan of the performance, because it reflects said training. You're trying to make his review sound worse than it is because you're blind to her star power. That's not my problem. *


Ok champ no worries. She's clearly going to be the next Sasha Banks, happy now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

* I'm glad Cornette didn't hold back on how bad the Adam versus Adam title feud is. No one cares.*


yeahbaby! said:


> Ok champ no worries. She's clearly going to be the next Sasha Banks, happy now?


*







*


----------



## yeahbaby!

The Legit Lioness said:


> * I'm glad Cornette didn't hold back on how bad the Adam versus Adam title feud is. No one cares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha. Is that's Sasha's real hair or a wig? Don't get me wrong on her I'm a huge fan. I think she's going to probably be leaving for acting if she can soon so IMO they need to put her front and centre ASAP.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahbaby! said:


> Haha. Is that's Sasha's real hair or a wig? Don't get me wrong on her I'm a huge fan. I think she's going to probably be leaving for acting if she can soon so IMO they need to put her front and centre ASAP.


*It's a wig. This is her natural hair: 















*


----------



## yeahbaby!

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's a wig. This is her natural hair:
> View attachment 117732
> 
> View attachment 117733
> *


Yeah thought so, but I'd just be paranoid the thing is going to come off mid match. You know if that happened Vince couldn't help himself making fun of it and showing it down the track.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Two Sheds said:


>


That Jerry Penacoli story was really somethin’ else.


----------



## Not Lying

I thought Nikkita did good in her debut, she impressed me and wrestled like a female Malakai Black using her MMA skills in her matches. 



yeahbaby! said:


> They have to change her fatass looking outfit pronto which is what Jim implied as well.
> 
> He didn't love the ring performance either, said it was great if that was her first time. If it wasn't it was 'okay'. That's not loving. I'm not tearing the woman down but let's just be honest here.


Cornette pretty much giving her the time day is a flattery in itself. He watched her entire promo and match, and gave her like a 10min review, he said it's his Jade Cargill. Jim/Brian review like 90% if Jade's stuff so clearly he's taken an interest in her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahbaby! said:


> Yeah thought so, but I'd just be paranoid the thing is going to come off mid match. You know if that happened Vince couldn't help himself making fun of it and showing it down the track.


*That's why women use glue. This is like a $1,000 wig install. It's not something you go to the local beauty shop on the corner to pick up for 20 bucks.*


----------



## Wridacule

🤣🤣🤣 poor gerbil... makes you wonder if they were kind enough to get it high first, or if it OD'd on coke because that sick bastard shoved that up his ass too..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hangman blocked Cornette and Brian on Twitter for calling him a useless champion on the podcast. They've never tweeted him 🤣.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

* Listening to Cornette bury segments as they're rolling makes the monologues even funnier.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## One Shed

Full Experience:









Episode 421: Another Weird Week In The World Of Wrestling - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim talks about Tony Khan buying Ring Of Honor, Vince McMahon on Pat McAfee's show, Cain Velasquez and more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, NXT, and Raw! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette is uploading early!!!












*


----------



## DUD

Two Sheds said:


> Full Experience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 421: Another Weird Week In The World Of Wrestling - Jim Cornette Experience
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim talks about Tony Khan buying Ring Of Honor, Vince McMahon on Pat McAfee's show, Cain Velasquez and more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, NXT, and Raw! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


I prefer listening to the pod version than the YouTube clips on a Sunday just for the song at the end.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> I prefer listening to the pod version than the YouTube clips on a Sunday just for the song at the end.


* I love how he uploads the experience a few hours before the PPV just so we have something to listen to and keep us busy until then.*


----------



## Blaze2k2

In response to Cornette talking about making the "ROH" announcement big. If Tony got the deal done on Wednesday and would've waited until Friday for an announcement it would've leaked on the Internet by then. Also his point about somebody else making the announcement other than Tony in reality nobody cares. If you follow AEW you know who Tony Khan is and how he speaks. Being on TV doesn't make it any different. The fans in attendance at the show didn't give two shits about how Tony Khan talked. They were excited for the announcement and responded as such. It's Sunday now 4 days later. Are people talking about how Tony delivered the announcement or the announcement itself? In the end people just care about the news not how it's delivered.


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> * I love how he uploads the experience a few hours before the PPV just so we have something to listen to and keep us busy until then.*


Right? 🤣


----------



## One Shed

Forum Dud said:


> I prefer listening to the pod version than the YouTube clips on a Sunday just for the song at the end.


I always listen to the pod version as they always have to edit out anything that might get them demonetized on YouTube.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *THE DRIVE THRU IS OPEN Y'ALL!!!! 😃😃😃😃
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass Are you Chaz from South Africa in the Jericho video? 😆*


i am not 

but now i’m interested, i’ll give it a listen

edit> the town is pronounced ‘kwa-ber-ga’/ but with the xhosa click sound on the kwa


----------



## DUD

I'm glad Cornette shouted out Delerious, Riccabonni and Caprice as people who should stay in ROH going forwards.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I've got some lunchbreak material for you guys!*


----------



## Gn1212

Can't wait for his review of the Punk v MJF.
This feud wasn't only fun to watch but a blast hearing Jim talk about it afterwards.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LOTS of content was uploaded today:
















*


----------



## Wolf Mark

Jesus Christ Cornette is a machine


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wolf Mark said:


> Jesus Christ Cornette is a machine


*Here's another Keith Lee and House of Crack burial:








*


----------



## Wridacule

"No..! You big jug headed bastard" 🤣🤣🤣 roast god corny strikes again! He didn't have to do keith lee like that..🤣


----------



## One Shed

The Drive-thru is open, and that means the Revolution review is out!









Episode 234: Jim Reviews AEW Revolution 2022 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews AEW Revolution! Plus Jim reviews Smackdown & Rampage, and answers YOUR questions about Cody Rhodes, Vader, Roddy Piper & much more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette...




omny.fm


----------



## One Shed

He called the Busaiku Knee the Bukkake Knee. I am dead


----------



## Bubbly3

He'll love Jeff Hardy dancing around when he was there to rescue his brother.


----------



## Damned

Bubbly3 said:


> He'll love Jeff Hardy dancing around when he was there to rescue his brother.


Yeah, that was pretty dumb.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## BlueEyedDevil




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Bubbly3 said:


> He'll love Jeff Hardy dancing around when he was there to rescue his brother.


*The thumbnail for that should be Cornette dressed in Hardy Boyz gear while smiling in mid-dance.*


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

😂


----------



## One Shed

The song from this week's Drive-thru was one of the best ever. Still laughing hahahahaha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> The song from this week's Drive-thru was one of the best ever. Still laughing hahahahaha.


*The pizza theme? I saw it on Twitter 😂*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The pizza theme? I saw it on Twitter 😂*


No, the first one they played from the guy singing as Cody.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

The Legit Lioness said:


> 😂


"Got jobs with the failing football team." lmaoooo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love how Brian IMMEDIATELY knew Cornette saying BLACK FELLOWS would be taken out of context 😆😆😆*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

New Experience is out!









Episode 422: The Week In Unremarkable Wrestling - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, NXT, and Raw! Plus Jim talks about 1984 Mid South, Vladimir, the fire brigade and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling Knowledge on Patreon to access the...




omny.fm


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette being angry at Jeff dancing in the thumbnail already has me laughing 🤣*


----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette being angry at Jeff dancing in the thumbnail already has me laughing 🤣*


I knew Brian was going to let out his massive laugh when talking about it.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

I like the Jeff Hardy debut angle pitched by Jim.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Russo and Cornette agree on 80% of things regarding AEW. I've always said if they could just get along, they would run the most entertaining wrestling promotion ever.*


----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> View attachment 118550
> 
> View attachment 118551
> 
> 
> *Russo and Cornette agree on 80% of things regarding AEW. I've always said if they could just get along, they would run the most entertaining wrestling promotion ever.*


Uncle Eric made a great point this week about the booking when they were talking about AEW plateuing in recent months. Like everybody he sees the booking as a problem. If Neilsen is telling the TV Exec's that a show is opening at 7pm with 1.1m, the expectation is that the show ends with 1.3m. The fact that the booking is not holding the audience at that time slot is a real red flag. David Zaslav is intending to transform CNN News which is the biggest piece of real estate they have. A structural hierarchy change in WarnerMedia could cause AEW real problems at the minute.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> View attachment 118550
> 
> View attachment 118551
> 
> 
> *Russo and Cornette agree on 80% of things regarding AEW. I've always said if they could just get along, they would run the most entertaining wrestling promotion ever.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> Uncle Eric made a great point this week about the booking when they were talking about AEW plateuing in recent months. Like everybody he sees the booking as a problem. If Neilsen is telling the TV Exec's that a show is opening at 7pm with 1.1m, the expectation is that the show ends with 1.3m. The fact that the booking is not holding the audience at that time slot is a real red flag. David Zaslav is intending to transform CNN News which is the biggest piece of real estate they have. A structural hierarchy change in WarnerMedia could cause AEW real problems at the minute.


*Especially if the rumors are true about them cock blocking signings because of history. I wonder if anyone told them there was a meth addicted bank robber on their show with a pizza cutter last year.*


----------



## Gn1212

Thoughts on Cornette bashing that segment from Nikkita Lyons? 👀


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds I know you hate Russo, but he's not wrong in anything he says about AEW, and more specifically Rampage.

"Tony Khan is writing four random matches on a piece of paper and wasting an hour of television to cater to a fanbase THAT HE ALREADY HAS! Four back to back to back LONG WRASSLIN matches that nobody cares about. No one outside of his niche audience wants to see a 205 Live guy main eventing. No new characters, no storyline development, just choreographed wrestling. What a colossal waste of time and resources."*



Gn1212 said:


> Thoughts on Cornette bashing that segment from Nikkita Lyons? 👀


*I haven't heard it yet because it's not uploaded on YouTube. *


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds I know you hate Russo, but he's not wrong in anything he says about AEW, and more specifically Rampage.
> 
> "Tony Khan is writing four random matches on a piece of paper and wasting an hour of television to cater to a fanbase THAT HE ALREADY HAS! Four back to back to back LONG WRASSLIN matches that nobody cares about. No one outside of his niche audience wants to see a 205 Live guy main eventing. No new characters, no storyline development, just choreographed wrestling. What a colassal waste of time and resources."
> 
> 
> I haven't heard it yet because it's not uploaded on YouTube. *


Youtube is too late for me, I just end up listening to the actual podcast on Spotify. 🤣


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds I know you hate Russo, but he's not wrong in anything he says about AEW, and more specifically Rampage.
> 
> "Tony Khan is writing four random matches on a piece of paper and wasting an hour of television to cater to a fanbase THAT HE ALREADY HAS! Four back to back to back LONG WRASSLIN matches that nobody cares about. No one outside of his niche audience wants to see a 205 Live guy main eventing. No new characters, no storyline development, just choreographed wrestling. What a colassal waste of time and resources."
> 
> 
> I haven't heard it yet because it's not uploaded on YouTube. *


Do you really never hear any of the song submissions?

If Russo ran AEW, you would have Trent's mom on a pole, much more Trashitty, and the Dork Order would likely have multiple "storyline developing" segments on every show. Maybe the tiny one falls in love with a mop? Who knows??

Maybe Russo and Riddle can get into a bro off and both spontaneously combust.

Different is not always good.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette being angry at Jeff dancing in the thumbnail already has me laughing 🤣*


Was an excellent point too. What kinda hop-head of a brother comes to save you but along the way gets distracted by glowing objects that involuntarily force him to dance and almost forget why he came through the curtain in the first place.









*"Huh... Uh. What?"*


----------



## Ger

The Legit Lioness said:


> Russo and Cornette agree on 80% of things regarding AEW. I've always said if they could just get along, they would run the most entertaining wrestling promotion ever.


Let's talk about that idea serious for a second:
Without me commenting on Russo's career or opinion, there is another reason that this not going to happen. Cornette described a few times in the last few years, how the Russo stuff at WWE started. Cornette saw Russo from the very beginning as underqualified and not having deserved being in the position (at Vince's house) with him so fast. So from Cornette's perspective, for such a project he had to acknowledge Russo backdated and that won't happen. Except Tony pays a lot of money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Do you really never hear any of the song submissions?
> 
> If Russo ran AEW, you would have Trent's mom on a pole, much more Trashitty, and the Dork Order would likely have multiple "storyline developing" segments on every show. Maybe the tiny one falls in love with a mop? Who knows??
> 
> Maybe Russo and Riddle can get into a bro off and both spontaneously combust.
> 
> Different is not always good.


*Russo gave the Oddities and The Job Squad 5 minutes a show. Where is this precedent for The Dork Order getting Triple H time? I would take TNA Russo over Tony Khan's bullshit right now. The Main Event Mafia is better than anything Tony has done since OG Inner Circle.*


----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Especially if the rumors are true about them cock blocking signings because of history. I wonder if anyone told them there was a meth addicted bank robber on their show with a pizza cutter last year.*


Apologies, I thought I responded to this.

Nick Cage was the first person I thought of too when I heard The Briscoes story.

They're very fortunate that Shaq didn't get injured after QT Marshall lied to him about a crash pad being present under the table. Imagine how much money it would cost AEW in lawsuits if an NBA legend who works for various networks had to miss appearances because of that midcard goof. The repercussions could have been really bad for AEW. They certainly wouldn't have kept there time slot on TNT.


----------



## DUD

Two Sheds said:


> Do you really never hear any of the song submissions?
> 
> If Russo ran AEW, you would have Trent's mom on a pole, much more Trashitty, and the Dork Order would likely have multiple "storyline developing" segments on every show. Maybe the tiny one falls in love with a mop? Who knows??
> 
> Maybe Russo and Riddle can get into a bro off and both spontaneously combust.
> 
> Different is not always good.


Yeah, Russo sucks. I love nostalgia TNA but people definitely look back with rose tinted glasses when it comes to 07-09. A lot of the shows were an over booked cringeworthy clusterfuck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette was unsurprisingly pissed off about the Briscoes being 'allegedly' blocked from signing with AEW








*


----------



## DUD

"Adam Page looks like one of Brock Lesnar's sperm". 😂😂😂


----------



## DUD

Brian Last made a great point with The Briscoes. There is very little chance an influential TimeWarner Executive watches independent wrestling. Which means it's more likely that somebody from within the company has got in his ear and bought this to his attention. If there's snakes in the grass at WarnerMedia now then it doesn't bode well for the future of AEW.


----------



## Hephaesteus

cornette comparing them to snoops situation was absurd. I get he likes te briscoes but cmon


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> Brian Last made a great point with The Briscoes. There is very little chance an influential TimeWarner Executive watches independent wrestling. Which means it's more likely that somebody from within the company has got in his ear and bought this to his attention. If there's snakes in the grass at WarnerMedia now then it doesn't bode well for the future of AEW.


*Gee, I wonder who would possibly sabotage a clearly superior tag team??? 🤔 







*


----------



## kingfunkel

Just seen Dynamite. I'm wondering at which moment during the Baker v Rosa match, that will cause Cornette to say "and you know what Brian, I said fuck it and switched this shit off"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

kingfunkel said:


> Just seen Dynamite. I'm wondering at which moment during the Baker v Rosa match, that will cause Cornette to say "and you know what Brian, I said fuck it and switched this shit off"


*Putting my chips on the Thumbtacks, but he will be disgusted by the chair spots.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Cornette complains a lot about indie outlaw mudshow fucks yet he likes the Briscoes. That makes total sense..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Maki Itoh was trending this morning for a spectacular entrance and successful title defense in Japan. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505092702022807559I thought it would be a good time to post the throwbacks of Cornette ranting about her last year:*


----------



## Not Lying

Jim's pitch to debut The Hardys vs Bucks would have been so, so, so much better than this crap.
It's also sad how they wasted PP vs Hardys like that immediatly, and yeah, announcing the match 5h before the show was dumb as fuck. The Hardy's debut match should have been promoted on TNT all week ahead.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Jim's pitch to debut The Hardys vs Bucks would have been so, so, so much better than this crap.
> It's also sad how they wasted PP vs Hardys like that immediatly, and yeah, announcing the match 5h before the show was dumb as fuck. The Hardy's debut match should have been promoted on TNT all week ahead.


*I was told that there was absolutely nothing wrong with rushing the match because they had such a deep and intriguing story. Yes, that's exactly why they tanked the ratings-because the world was so invested.








*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Well, here's the review we've all been waiting for 😅
















*


----------



## Wridacule

I KNEW Rosa and Baker were gonna get ripped to shreds as soon as I saw Brit fall on that pile of chairs... Rightfully so. The psychology in that match was piss poor. That agent needs to be let go


----------



## La Parka

Brian reading the CYN rules was brilliant. The project pit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wridacule said:


> I KNEW Rosa and Baker were gonna get ripped to shreds as soon as I saw Brit fall on that pile of chairs... Rightfully so. The psychology in that match was piss poor. That agent needs to be let go


*I was talking to someone here about Cornette being disgusted by the chairs and turning the shit off as soon as he saw thumbtacks, and that's exactly what happened 😆.*


----------



## Wridacule

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I was talking to someone here about Cornette being disgusted by the chairs and turning the shit off as soon as he saw thumbtacks, and that's exactly what happened 😆.*


Yeah any time you see thumb tacks, you know corny is gonna have the heat!!


----------



## DUD

The Definition of Technician said:


> Jim's pitch to debut The Hardys vs Bucks would have been so, so, so much better than this crap.
> It's also sad how they wasted PP vs Hardys like that immediatly, and yeah, announcing the match 5h before the show was dumb as fuck. The Hardy's debut match should have been promoted on TNT all week ahead.


They made a good point about sometimes it's better to work from your big match backwards or you lose the moment. I don't really have an issue with them extending The Hardy Boyz matches over a year to extend the Farewell tour but its mental to think Kevin Steen is going in to a programme with Steve Austin when the alternative would likely have been matches with The Best Friends.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> They made a good point about sometimes it's better to work from your big match backwards or you lose the moment. I don't really have an issue with them extending The Hardy Boyz matches over a year to extend the Farewell tour but its mental to think Kevin Steen is going in to a programme with Steve Austin when the alternative would likely have been matches with The Best Friends.


*Yeah, this is not a joke. Tony Khan would debut Kevin Steen by having him Apron Powerbomb Hangman on Dynamite, just to turn around and have a 15 minute match with Chuck on Rampage.*


----------



## Irish Jet

I like Jim but his views on women's wrestling are just trash.

I thought the match was garbage for the over the top nonsense and lack of selling but his whole idea that women should be there just to supplement the men, that only the men can draw money is total bullshit. It's also hilariously hypocritical from him because he constantly drones on about how wrestling should be more like MMA in it's presentation - He will say if something isn't seen in the UFC then it shouldn't be seen in wrestling. Yet the UFC have consistently put women in the main event and have seen several women become huge stars who can easily headline shows. Rousey is easily one of their top 5 mainstream stars and maybe the biggest after Conor at her peak. 

It's strange because Jim is a pretty progressive guy on most fronts but when it comes to professional wrestling he's hilariously conservative. He believes women shouldn't have a main event role in wrestling because that's the way it was in his day and his day is the way it ought to be. The women have put the men to shame in WWE over the last few years. Becky Lynch was at one point comfortably the most over person on the roster.


----------



## yeahright2

Irish Jet said:


> I like Jim but his views on women's wrestling are just trash.
> 
> I thought the match was garbage for the over the top nonsense and lack of selling but his whole idea that women should be there just to supplement the men, that only the men can draw money is total bullshit. It's also hilariously hypocritical from him because he constantly drones on about how wrestling should be more like MMA in it's presentation - He will say if something isn't seen in the UFC then it shouldn't be seen in wrestling. Yet the UFC have consistently put women in the main event and have seen several women become huge stars who can easily headline shows. Rousey is easily one of their top 5 mainstream stars and maybe the biggest after Conor at her peak.
> 
> It's strange because Jim is a pretty progressive guy on most fronts but when it comes to professional wrestling he's hilariously conservative. He believes women shouldn't have a main event role in wrestling because that's the way it was in his day and his day is the way it ought to be. The women have put the men to shame in WWE over the last few years. Becky Lynch was at one point comfortably the most over person on the roster.


Well, that´s not EXACTLY what he says.. Close, but not quite 
His argument is that the women, as long as they´re not stars like the men shouldn´t have the top spot and marquee matches. You mention Rousey -If she could actually wrestle, he wouldn´t have a problem with her vs Charlotte main eventing - if there´s no Lesnar or Reigns on the card. Lesnar and Reigns are simply bigger stars because women doesn´t draw as much in wrestling as the men does. It´s just the way it is.
The garbage match Baker and Thunder Rosa had would have been criticized just as much if Moxley and Jericho had it on free TV. It´s the law of diminishing returns.. The more you see it, the less impression is it gonna make.. Suicide dives for instance; Once upon a time it was a "holy shit" moment when someone jumped over the top rope. Today we see it multiple times in every match, even those involving just underneath talent. It has come to a point where it´s just meh, and the wrestlers have to make it a 650 pirouette senton or something just to get a reaction from the fans.


----------



## bdon

I seriously can not fucking listen to Jim discuss Adam Cole. The guy fucking sucks. He didn’t fucking “shrink”.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Irish Jet said:


> I like Jim but his views on women's wrestling are just trash.
> 
> I thought the match was garbage for the over the top nonsense and lack of selling but his whole idea that women should be there just to supplement the men, that only the men can draw money is total bullshit. It's also hilariously hypocritical from him because he constantly drones on about how wrestling should be more like MMA in it's presentation - He will say if something isn't seen in the UFC then it shouldn't be seen in wrestling. Yet the UFC have consistently put women in the main event and have seen several women become huge stars who can easily headline shows. Rousey is easily one of their top 5 mainstream stars and maybe the biggest after Conor at her peak.
> 
> It's strange because Jim is a pretty progressive guy on most fronts but when it comes to professional wrestling he's hilariously conservative. He believes women shouldn't have a main event role in wrestling because that's the way it was in his day and his day is the way it ought to be. The women have put the men to shame in WWE over the last few years. Becky Lynch was at one point comfortably the most over person on the roster.


UFC kinda goes against you though, right? Outside of Rousey not a single other woman has drawn









Pay Per View Buys | Tapology


Search results of combat sports records and statistics from Tapology.




www.tapology.com





Look at how many PPV's you have to go to find a woman main event that isn't Rousey. 19. Even if you ignore the fact that one of their biggest names ever was on the card, Lesnar. Anderson Silva, Cormier, Aldo, Edgar, Velasquez. One of their most stacked PPV's of all time. But let's say it's the women that drew. Then next non-Rousey female headlined PPV after that? 98. No matter how many times they headline, they just don't draw in UFC. So it's not really true that several women become huge stars, the only one is Rousey, that's it

I don't really see it as progressive vs conservative, it's more about diversity vs earning your spot. I don't think a lot of people want women just to get main event spots because the boys do too. They should need to earn it, and I guess in his eyes they haven't earned it? If he believes that because of the way it was in his day, he could have a point, because in his day wrestling was far, far more popular


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> women doesn´t draw as much in wrestling as the men does. It´s just the way it is.


*This just isn't true. Reigns and Lesnar's GTA parking lot shenanigans were outdrawn by a standard women's tag match featuring Sasha Banks and Rhea Ripley:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506304193874649091
Sasha Banks is the biggest draw in wrestling and Britt Baker carried ratings for this company last summer. Jade has outdrawn Moxley, Danielson, and Hangman. This dated view of women not being able to outdraw men needed to die in 2020.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette just uploaded a clip that we can all appreciate 😆












*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This just isn't true. Reigns and Lesnar's GTA parking lot shenanigans were outdrawn by a standard women's tag match featuring Sasha Banks and Rhea Ripley:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506304193874649091
> Sasha Banks is the biggest draw in wrestling and Britt Baker carried ratings for this company last summer. Jade has outdrawn Moxley, Danielson, and Hangman. This dated view of women not being able to outdraw men needed to die in 2020.*


You´re picking ONE segment involving Reigns (who a LOT of people still doesn´t care about) and compare it to ONE match involving Rhea Ripley.
Sasha isn´t the biggest draw in wrestling, but I know you have a hard-on for her, so I´m not gonna bother arguing that. As far as Baker carrying AEW.. Well, I´m not sure, because I can´t remember the ratings breakdown, and I can´t be bothered to look it up


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> You´re picking ONE segment involving Reigns (who a LOT of people still doesn´t care about) and compare it to ONE match involving Rhea Ripley.
> Sasha isn´t the biggest draw in wrestling, but I know you have a hard-on for her, so I´m not gonna bother arguing that. As far as Baker carrying AEW.. Well, I´m not sure, because I can´t remember the ratings breakdown, and I can´t be bothered to look it up


*Let's not do this bullshit. I post women drawing on a daily basis. You choosing to ignore hard facts isn't my problem. The top women are the biggest draws in wrestling, period. *


M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506688917252235265
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

Seth Grimes said:


> UFC kinda goes against you though, right? Outside of Rousey not a single other woman has drawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay Per View Buys | Tapology
> 
> 
> Search results of combat sports records and statistics from Tapology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tapology.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at how many PPV's you have to go to find a woman main event that isn't Rousey. 19. Even if you ignore the fact that one of their biggest names ever was on the card, Lesnar. Anderson Silva, Cormier, Aldo, Edgar, Velasquez. One of their most stacked PPV's of all time. But let's say it's the women that drew. Then next non-Rousey female headlined PPV after that? 98. No matter how many times they headline, they just don't draw in UFC. So it's not really true that several women become huge stars, the only one is Rousey, that's it
> 
> I don't really see it as progressive vs conservative, it's more about diversity vs earning your spot. I don't think a lot of people want women just to get main event spots because the boys do too. They should need to earn it, and I guess in his eyes they haven't earned it? If he believes that because of the way it was in his day, he could have a point, because in his day wrestling was far, far more popular


I'm not even sure where to begin with the stupidity of this post.

First of all the very premise is flawed when you're list is mostly PPV's that either involve McGregor or are before women were even featured in the UFC.

Secondly you'll notice how few PPV's there are in recent years regardless of who's headlining - The UFC has intentionally followed the WWE model of prioritising more lesser content than less better content, of making the brand the selling point rather than the fighters. What genuine male stars have even emerged since Rousey? _Maybe _Masvidal? I wouldn't say even he is anywhere close to the league of Rousey, Jones, GSP, Silva etc. You can write off Rousey as an exception if you want, how very convenient for you - But it's absolutely evidence that women can be the main attraction to a show. Fuck it's not even like Ronda is uniquely charismatic like a McGregor.

Thirdly of the PPV's that are listed from recent years - You'll actually see how many have WMMA co-main events. Rose-Zhang could easily have main evented to decent numbers by itself and definitely helped that PPV sell. This isn't boxing - There is more to selling a card than the main event. Outside of a Conor fight, who's pretty much the exception in all of this, I would never sit through a full UFC card for just the main event. You mentioned this with UFC 200 and point out how people weren't just buying it for for Holm-Tate - No shit. But suddenly these co-mains don't matter when the men are at the top of the card. Very convenient again. Your logic is eating itself. 

Cornette was saying exactly the same about Wrestlemania 35 when Becky was comfortably the most over person on the roster and the very girl who was the PPV superstar in MMA was in the fucking match. They had more than earned it, in fact they were putting a lot of the men to shame in terms of getting interest and even then he felt it was wrong for them to main event. His opinions on women's wrestling are just trash and so are those who just jump to defend him.

No one is saying to put women there for the sake of diversity. I'm saying that can deserve it. Cornette doesn't seem to believe they can regardless of what they do because he's a backward minded fuck who thinks everything should be like 80's. If you really think what's affecting wrestling popularity nowadays compared to then is the increased role of women then you're a fucking moron. You don't believe that of course but you just mention it to pretend like you're making some sort of point.


----------



## One Shed

Drive-thru is open!









Episode 236 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Bret Hart, Cody Rhodes, Brock Lesnar, AEW & DDT, FTR vs. The Briscoes, Curt Hennig & much more!! Plus Jim reviews WWE Raw! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...




omny.fm


----------



## Seth Grimes

Irish Jet said:


> I'm not even sure where to begin with the stupidity of this post.
> 
> First of all the very premise is flawed when you're list is mostly PPV's that either involve McGregor or are before women were even featured in the UFC.
> 
> Secondly you'll notice how few PPV's there are in recent years regardless of who's headlining - The UFC has intentionally followed the WWE model of prioritising more lesser content than less better content, of making the brand the selling point rather than the fighters. What genuine male stars have even emerged since Rousey? _Maybe _Masvidal? I wouldn't say even he is anywhere close to the league of Rousey, Jones, GSP, Silva etc. You can write off Rousey as an exception if you want, how very convenient for you - But it's absolutely evidence that women can be the main attraction to a show. Fuck it's not even like Ronda is uniquely charismatic like a McGregor.
> 
> Thirdly of the PPV's that are listed from recent years - You'll actually see how many have WMMA co-main events. Rose-Zhang could easily have main evented to decent numbers by itself and definitely helped that PPV sell. This isn't boxing - There is more to selling a card than the main event. Outside of a Conor fight, who's pretty much the exception in all of this, I would never sit through a full UFC card for just the main event. You mentioned this with UFC 200 and point out how people weren't just buying it for for Holm-Tate - No shit. But suddenly these co-mains don't matter when the men are at the top of the card. Very convenient again. Your logic is eating itself.
> 
> Cornette was saying exactly the same about Wrestlemania 35 when Becky was comfortably the most over person on the roster and the very girl who was the PPV superstar in MMA was in the fucking match. They had more than earned it, in fact they were putting a lot of the men to shame in terms of getting interest and even then he felt it was wrong for them to main event. His opinions on women's wrestling are just trash and so are those who just jump to defend him.
> 
> No one is saying to put women there for the sake of diversity. I'm saying that can deserve it. Cornette doesn't seem to believe they can regardless of what they do because he's a backward minded fuck who thinks everything should be like 80's. If you really think what's affecting wrestling popularity nowadays compared to then is the increased role of women then you're a fucking moron. You don't believe that of course but you just mention it to pretend like you're making some sort of point.


Ah nice you wanna open with a rude comment instantly because someone disagreed with you, says a lot. Maybe you shouldn't be calling things stupid when you don't know the difference between you are, and your? 

Okay well you're more than welcome to go through all the PPV's that are from the last ten years, and then tell me how far up that 98 rises? 

Imo UFC is much like WWE in the fact that the mainstream doesn't know the names of these people. McGregor is insanely popular, and I imagine a few people know Masvidal recently and Rousey in the past maybe, it's been so long now since she's been relevant, but that's about it. None of them in UFC are actual "stars". If it's evidenced then why do people not buy the PPV when there's a female headline? That's the point of this, you took issue with him saying that women don't draw, I've shown you that they don't, now you're telling me they don't have any male stars. Like okay??? The guys have maybe 3 actual stars that are known in the mainstream, Conor, Masvidal, and Diaz. Khabib is fucking huge in Russia so I suppose you can count him too. But not a single woman would be named by anyone who isn't a UFC fan. Even Nunes, the greatest of all time, no one fucking knows her, and they've shown that by not bothering to buy PPV's that she headlines. Doesn't she have the two lowest PPV buy rates in the modern era? UFC250 sold a measly 90k. If Zhang doesn't have huge buy rates I'd be shocked considering she has 18% of the world's population behind her. Instead of just saying "there's evidence", how about showing some actual evidence?

Difference between PPV's not selling, and PPV's bombing, hence being 98th. Oh, what was the tv ratings like for the women's TUF seasons compared to the men's btw? Just wondering

Wow the women were POSSIBLY better than the men for a good solid month, let's not forget the other years and years and years when they were miles, MILES behind, just like they are now. Let me ask you two questions. 1. Why is Evolution the lowest buy rate PPV in their history if the women are outperforming the men and well able to draw, and 2. What would happen if the women were all on Smackdown, and the men were all on Raw? 🤔 Nah, you women's wrestling superstan geeks are weird as hell. You're the same levels as k-pop fans when it comes to them, actual delusional levels of fandom.

Yeah, you are. Cause clearly most people aren't watching for the women, and here you are saying they should be in main events. Eh, it's probably not the same as other sports where the WNBA is completely upheld by the NBA, dominant UFC champions break records for lowest headlined PPV's, the best tennis players of all time lose to the ranked #206 guy etc etc but it is factual that even in WWE a part sports product, the men are once again holding the women up. As I've said, Evolution was the lowest selling PPV of all time. What is the ONE difference from that PPV to all other PPV's? Hmm. Please, come back to reality and stop living in this delusion.


----------



## DUD

Two Sheds said:


> Drive-thru is open!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 236 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru
> 
> 
> This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Bret Hart, Cody Rhodes, Brock Lesnar, AEW & DDT, FTR vs. The Briscoes, Curt Hennig & much more!! Plus Jim reviews WWE Raw! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


The DDT clip made me laugh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> The DDT clip made me laugh.


*I was hoping he'd spend 20 minutes on DDT tbh. 








*


----------



## Gn1212

kingfunkel said:


> Just seen Dynamite. I'm wondering at which moment during the Baker v Rosa match, that will cause Cornette to say "and you know what Brian, I said fuck it and switched this shit off"


Lol, this is pretty much what happened.


----------



## One Shed

For those of you who only watch the YouTube segments and never hear the song submissions, here are three good recent ones though one of the best has still not found its way to YouTube yet (or at least I cannot find it):


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I was hoping he'd spend more time on this:




*


----------



## kingfunkel

Gn1212 said:


> Lol, this is pretty much what happened.


Legit called it beautifully. Just wish Corny stuck round long enough to watch the closing moments of it.

Brian Last needs to make a rule that enforces Cornette to watch everything in full. No skips. Wouldn't mind him setting up a twitch or something like a "cornette box" where he streams watching the shows live.


----------



## DUD

Two Sheds said:


> For those of you who only watch the YouTube segments and never hear the song submissions, here are three good recent ones though one of the best has still not found its way to YouTube yet (or at least I cannot find it):


Whoever did the "Heaven Is A Place On Earth" remake for AEW fans is an absolute genius.


----------



## One Shed

Forum Dud said:


> Whoever did the "Heaven Is A Place On Earth" remake for AEW fans is an absolute genius.


Yeah, Einar has had some classics on there


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed




----------



## DUD

Given Paul Wight is on the verge of playing a comedy character from 1997 I hope Tony Khan doesn't realise that Christopher Daniels played Curry Man.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

Full Drive-thru:


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Honestly, finishes aside, it felt like Cornette booked last night's show. This is what AEW could be without all the bullshit. I didn't particularly like most of the people on the show, yet still enjoyed it.*


----------



## La Parka

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Honestly, finishes aside, it felt like Cornette booked last night's show. This is what AEW could be without all the bullshit. I didn't particularly like most of the people on the show, yet still enjoyed it.*


It was an enjoyable show indeed.

sadly next week will probably open with a shitty 20 min 10 man tag match and have the main event be orange Cassidy vs bobby fish or something


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> It was an enjoyable show indeed.
> 
> sadly next week will probably open with a shitty 20 min 10 man tag match and have the main event be orange Cassidy vs bobby fish or something


We know Tony has ADHD, but we are really starting to suspect he may also have Dissociative Identity Disorder too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I think this is the rant that finally woke Tony up. Cornette just had enough and couldn't even watch the main event.*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YES!!! CORNETTE GAVE MJF AND TONY 20 MINUTES!!!
















*


----------



## RainmakerV2

I always find these funnier with pictures and video. Dude on that channel has a couple up like this.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


>


*Please join the Hall of Fame thread tonight 😂*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Please join the Hall of Fame thread tonight 😂*


I forgot it was tonight. Looks like it is 7pm my time. I guess they did not want to compete against SmackDown heh. Now I need to go find out how I can order The Cock.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I forgot it was tonight. Looks like it is 7pm my time. I guess they did not want to compete against SmackDown heh. Now I need to go find out how I can order The Cock.


*www.peacocktv.com

$4.99 per month for commercials
$9.99* *per month for* *no* *commercials

The subscription is worth it for me because not only do I get WWE content, but All NBC content can be streamed as well, and I'm a huge Law and Order SVU/Organized Crime fan, so I get more bang for my buck.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *www.peacocktv.com
> 
> $5.99 per month for commercials
> $10.99* *per month for* *no* *commercials*


Says $4.99 with commercials. You getting ripped off? I assume live events are going to be presented the same way despite the cost?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Says $4.99 with commercials. You getting ripped off? I assume live events are going to be presented the same way despite the cost?


*My bad, I actually checked my bank statement for accurate numbers 😂*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *My bad, I actually checked my bank statement for accurate numbers 😂
> View attachment 119584
> *


Never overpay for The Cock.


----------



## DUD

If you're going to do anything this weekend make sure you make time to listen to these six minutes. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## One Shed

Forum Dud said:


> If you're going to do anything this weekend make sure you make time to listen to these six minutes. Absolutely brilliant.


It was a great segment. I love when Cornette gets to react to something absolutely outrageous live that he had not heard before. She just keeps burying herself in the statement.

Somehow she was still sitting there (in the front row I think) tonight. I wish they had filmed someone telling her Vader had died and she had released one of the dumbest statements in the history of wrestling.

The only negative was I expected at least Brian to bring up the AJ Lee line about talent not being sexually transmitted. Too bad.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The ROH SuperCard videos are up y'all!




















*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The ROH SuperCard videos are up y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do these guys not know anything?

FTR v Briscoes was up early cause

1. briscoes had another match at impact they had to get to
2. TK put his biggest match to not compete with Rampage

ie> the right calls


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> do these guys not know anything?
> 
> FTR v Briscoes was up early cause
> 
> 1. briscoes had another match at impact they had to get to
> 2. TK put his biggest match to not compete with Rampage
> 
> ie> the right calls


*This actually makes perfect sense. They're still right about the Dumb Fucks though.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This actually makes perfect sense. They're still right about the Dumb Fucks though.*


wrong about that too

FTR is busy with a slow-burn face turn / if they watched Dynamite, they would be following the story and know that

and for now and various reasons the Briscoes cannot be on TBS (or can they) - but FTR / Briscoe is done for now

BUT, you can continue the story and lean into one of the most storied rivalries of ROH - which is Briscoes v Young Bucks - and this was a perfect way to show the fans the Briscoes aren't done

I would not be shocked if they cost the YB the match tomorrow / or attack them afterward - or attack them on the next ROH show - whatever that may be.

but peeps are invested into seeing YB / Briscoes based on that end - everybody was tweeting about it

fact is, this dude ignores story if it involves people he doesn't like


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

also

fuck cornette and all his 'ability' lolzzz - him not understanding the promoting that actually went into FTR / Briscoes means modern methods have passed him by on that front as well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511332389200572425


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> also
> 
> fuck cornette and all his 'ability' lolzzz - him not understanding the promoting that actually went into FTR / Briscoes means modern methods have passed him by on that front as well
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511332389200572425


“B-b-b-b-but Tony Khan has more money and started on 3rd base…”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> “B-b-b-b-but Tony Khan has more money and started on 3rd base…”


TK draws 6x what Cornette does without a TV deal - pass it around


----------



## Gn1212

LifeInCattleClass said:


> also
> 
> fuck cornette and all his 'ability' lolzzz - him not understanding the promoting that actually went into FTR / Briscoes means modern methods have passed him by on that front as well
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511332389200572425


But Tony does listen to him. Tony listens to the podcast. The guy is on record mentioning how many shows Cornette liked during a given period.

Not sure how people made that about Tony v Jim.
Make no mistake about it, Jim is rooting for AEW. It's the show his podcast mainly focuses on, it's the show he actually gives advise on how to improve it. It's the show he wants "his" guys to join.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> also
> 
> fuck cornette and all his 'ability' lolzzz - him not understanding the promoting that actually went into FTR / Briscoes means modern methods have passed him by on that front as well
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511332389200572425


*There's so much wrong with this statement. You've ignored literally all context immediately after accusing Cornette of doing that exact thing with the FTR story.

AEW does 100,000+ PPV buys. The Supercard did about a fifth of their flagship's lowest number in the last year while featuring a tag team dream match. Cornette never had the machine or funding that Tony Khan has when he worked at ROH, so of course their reach is going to significantly increase. He has stated that the Young Bucks' flights to and from California were stretching the budget, meanwhile, Tony Khan is paying them millions. The situations are in no way comparable.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Gn1212 said:


> But Tony does listen to him. Tony listens to the podcast. The guy is on record mentioning how many shows Cornette liked during a given period.
> 
> Not sure how people made that about Tony v Jim.
> Make no mistake about it, Jim is rooting for AEW. It's the show his podcast mainly focuses on, it's the show he actually gives advise on how to improve it. It's the show he wants "his" guys to join.


i think you should differentiate between actual listening and blowing smoke up somebody's ass to try and make them sweet

TK is promoter-boy / he has almost all the media and podcasters on his side

no harm trying to fully convince the hold-outs


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *There's so much wrong with this statement. You've ignored literally all context immediately after accusing Cornette of doing that exact thing with the FTR story.
> 
> AEW does 100,000+ PPV buys. The Supercard did about a fifth of their flagship's lowest number in the last year while featuring a tag team dream match. Cornette never had the machine or funding that Tony Khan has when he worked at ROH, so of course their reach is going to significantly increase. He has stated that the Young Bucks' flights to and from California were stretching the budget, meanwhile, Tony Khan is paying them millions. The situations are in no way comparable.*


TK does not have a TV deal for ROH

he had a pre-booked PPV

he did just online promotion for a reason - and he still killed Jimmy's numbers

admit that shit - by the ROH PPV numbers TK > Cornette

its facts, I don't make the rules 

 

ps> YB's "millions' are paid by AEW, not ROH - therefore TK convinced some huge outside stars to appear on his PPV


----------



## GDGamer

Gn1212 said:


> But Tony does listen to him. Tony listens to the podcast. The guy is on record mentioning how many shows Cornette liked during a given period.
> 
> Not sure how people made that about Tony v Jim.
> Make no mistake about it, Jim is rooting for AEW. It's the show his podcast mainly focuses on, it's the show he actually gives advise on how to improve it. It's the show he wants "his" guys to join.


Jim needs to critcize wrestling because that is his gimmick for his podcast. No one would listen if he just gave praise like most of the other podcasts. I'm pretty sure he has given praise to AEW more than WWE. I like his podcast but you need to take everything with a grain of salt. He has some very good opinions and some old man yelling at the crowd stuff.


----------



## Gn1212

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think you should differentiate between actual listening and blowing smoke up somebody's ass to try and make them sweet
> 
> TK is promoter-boy / he has almost all the media and podcasters on his side
> 
> no harm trying to fully convince the hold-outs


I honestly don't think that's the situation with Tony and Jim at all. I think Tony very much appreciates Jim's work and we've seen times where his booking reflected that. Tony has also specifically quoted stuff Jim has said in the past. Stuff only casual listener or a fan would know. Tony is busy with a thousand things but he makes time to listen into Jim's shows.

We've also seen Tony publicly throw shade when he feels he's hard done. Has never done this for Jim as far as I'm aware regardless of the criticism he receives from Jim.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Gn1212 said:


> I honestly don't think that's the situation with Tony and Jim at all. I think Tony very much appreciates Jim's work and we've seen times where his booking reflected that. Tony has also specifically quoted stuff Jim has said in the past. Stuff only casual listener or a fan would know. Tony is busy with a thousand things but he makes time to listen into Jim's shows.
> 
> We've also seen Tony publicly throw shade when he feels he's hard done. Has never done this for Jim as far as I'm aware regardless of the criticism he receives from Jim.


oh, he for sure listens

but we know he doesn't LISTEN

otherwise Jim would love the show


----------



## Gn1212

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh, he for sure listens
> 
> but we know he doesn't LISTEN
> 
> otherwise Jim would love the show


Sure, but that's because Tony has his own spin on things and he's very strong about keeping some aspects of the shows.
However, Jim doesn't strike me as a person that is ever fully pleased with things anyway. Even if Tony did the perfect show, if there is such a thing, he would still find stuff to pick up on.

Which is why Tony was so proud when Jim said he wouldn't change a thing about the Punk debut. He even mentioned it during an interview. It was the same one where he listed how many of the last shows Jim liked, lol. 😅


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK does not have a TV deal for ROH
> 
> he had a pre-booked PPV
> 
> he did just online promotion for a reason - and he still killed Jimmy's numbers
> 
> admit that shit - by the ROH PPV numbers TK > Cornette
> 
> its facts, I don't make the rules
> 
> 
> 
> ps> YB's "millions' are paid by AEW, not ROH - therefore TK convinced some huge outside stars to appear on his PPV


*You should work for Fox News with the spin job you've done here 🤣*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You should work for Fox News with the spin job you've done here 🤣*


I prefer CNN kthx xD xD


----------



## bdon

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The ROH SuperCard videos are up y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bucks’ comedy is entering Go Away heat. They desperately need Kenny back to save them with their own crowd, because the Bucksverse is killing them.


----------



## bdon

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You should work for Fox News with the spin job you've done here 🤣*


That last line about getting big stars to show up was an impressive, “Go-Go fuckin’ Gadget”-level reach. Haha


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Jim Cornette is practically ghostwriting at least three quarters of the negative posts in this AEW forum. I hadn’t listened too him in months until this week. He sounded WORD FOR WORD like the guys posting here. They seem to hate watch or they think they are Cornette with their armchair critiques spit straight out of his podcasts. 

Cornette has good ideas for improving AEW. Some of which I would dig if TK followed his advice. So much more of it is cutesy nicknames, outdated ideas from a regional promotion’s POV.

Jim is the Brian Cage of ex-manager podcasts. He just has to get his spots in. It’s all mostly for show with Corny. Jimbo has to rip lucha in every syllable that he spews from his ignorant yap. He really just shouts into an echo chamber where his fans or loyal listeners spread his ankle deep analysis of wrestling across the web and localized here on an AEW forum.

Now he is paraphrasing The Undertaker’s obsolete drivel. Where are the men, they ask? They are stuck in ROH because they couldn’t write like a human being online should treat others - ESPECIALLY if they lean on the religion excuse. I tend to think the Briscoes should be given a chance after they have tried to make amends.
“Nobody wants to see these two little fucking pricks…” - 

Jesus Christ, dude! Take it down about a thousand degrees. Are you a wrestling fan or a psycho? Did they steal Corny’s dog or something? Hyperbole is a wonderful thing. He seems to ALWAYS go nuclear on certain wrestlers when they haven’t interacted with each other in over a decade. It just points more to his show being either opinions he no longer has or insincere sound bytes. He wouldn’t have his audience if he stopped cranking out the hits he would likely lose a sizeable chunk of listeners.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> That last line about getting big stars to show up was an impressive, “Go-Go fuckin’ Gadget”-level reach. Haha


TK is a forbidden door master - got the YB from AEW to appear in ROH





bdon said:


> Bucks’ comedy is entering Go Away heat. They desperately need Kenny back to save them with their own crowd, because the Bucksverse is killing them.


pfffttt - Bucks verse is Best verse - you ignore that just as many singles competitors always want to work with Kenny / just as many tag teams always wants to work the Bucks

they are the top tag team of this generation no matter the Jimmy acorn butthurt


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK is a forbidden door master - got the YB from AEW to appear in ROH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pfffttt - Bucks verse is Best verse - you ignore that just as many singles competitors always want to work with Kenny / just as many tag teams always wants to work the Bucks
> 
> they are the top tag team of this generation no matter the Jimmy acorn butthurt


…when they’re being serious.

They haven’t been serious since skinny left, which is about the time the Bucksverse began. They have literally been as far removed from the rest of the roster as Cody was. Only in the last few weeks have they started anything of note.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> …when they’re being serious.
> 
> They haven’t been serious since skinny left, which is about the time the Bucksverse began. They have literally been as far removed from the rest of the roster as Cody was. Only in the last few weeks have they started anything of note.


oof captain - how can one man be so right and be so wrong


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oof captain - how can one man be so right and be so wrong


Until they FINALLY decided to work with FTR again, what the fuck have they done that is outside of their own little world that benefits anyone else?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Until they FINALLY decided to work with FTR again, what the fuck have they done that is outside of their own little world that benefits anyone else?


What do you mean 'what have they done?'

Kenny is injured, they team with Cole against Jurassic Express who finally beats them
Adam Cole decides to bring his mates in ReDragon and then Jay White - all of which causes YB friction
They did the 3-way tag team champ match where they put over JExpress again
and have been leaving Cole more each week and are now going into a feud with FTR

its literally their 2nd feud of 2022 - like what BucksVerse are you even talking about - it is all Elite focused / all around Cole, Page and Kenny in the long-term

and there has been many subtle hints dropped on tv and BTE and twitter that they are thinking more about Adam Page again

So, who benefitted? Cole, Fish, KOR, Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy - and soon FTR - and we're only in April and they've only had 5 matches on PPV / TV in 2022

added to that, they just gave Top Flight a good showing

you see... people undersell the Bucks, but they're mint


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What do you mean 'what have they done?'
> 
> Kenny is injured, they team with Cole against Jurassic Express who finally beats them
> Adam Cole decides to bring his mates in ReDragon and then Jay White - all of which causes YB friction
> They did the 3-way tag team champ match where they put over JExpress again
> and have been leaving Cole more each week and are now going into a feud with FTR
> 
> its literally their 2nd feud of 2022 - like what BucksVerse are you even talking about - it is all Elite focused / all around Cole, Page and Kenny in the long-term
> 
> and there has been many subtle hints dropped on tv and BTE and twitter that they are thinking more about Adam Page again
> 
> So, who benefitted? Cole, Fish, KOR, Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy - and soon FTR - and we're only in April and they've only had 5 matches on PPV / TV in 2022
> 
> added to that, they just gave Top Flight a good showing
> 
> you see... people undersell the Bucks, but they're mint


Exactly my point, the Bucks have not existed outside of their Elite buddy universe. This is exactly what Cody done when he got unhappy, began playing in his Codyverse telling Cody-centric stories.

The Bucks HAVE to move out of that realm and soon. Thankfully the FTR stuff is ramping up with the money tag match with Matt and Jeff, so they should be fine.

But oof…they have been instant channel changers since the moment Kenny disappeared.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Exactly my point, the Bucks have not existed outside of their Elite buddy universe. This is exactly what Cody done when he got unhappy, began playing in his Codyverse telling Cody-centric stories.
> 
> The Bucks HAVE to move out of that realm and soon. Thankfully the FTR stuff is ramping up with the money tag match with Matt and Jeff, so they should be fine.
> 
> But oof…they have been instant channel changers since the moment Kenny disappeared.


the story of the Elite is as much the Bucks as it is Kenny - thinking different undersells them and `kenny would be disappointed


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the story of the Elite is as much the Bucks as it is Kenny - thinking different undersells them and `kenny would be disappointed


Then they should do something that is outside of a story based around only their friends. Interact with others. Kenny went to a whole fucking other promotion to work some new angles.

The Bucks eventually followed him. Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Then they should do something that is outside of a story based around only their friends. Interact with others. Kenny went to a whole fucking other promotion to work some new angles.
> 
> The Bucks eventually followed him. Lol


man, what are you talking about though?

also... Is kenny in this FTR / ROH / Briscoe angle or nah?


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> man, what are you talking about though?
> 
> also... Is kenny in this FTR / ROH / Briscoe angle or nah?


It took them 5 months. Cody eventually got to Black, too, but it didn’t change the fact he was only working shit within his bubble.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> It took them 5 months. Cody eventually got to Black, too, but it didn’t change the fact he was only working shit within his bubble.


its their bubble

they own the bubble - even the shit with Cole is ‘will the Bucks prefer Cole to Kenny’

the Elite is a triumvirate - say you don‘t like em’ and that’s fine - but no need to short-sell them


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette loves The Ass Boys 😆








*


----------



## bdon

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette loves The Ass Boys 😆
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh goddamn.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its their bubble
> 
> they own the bubble - even the shit with Cole is ‘will the Bucks prefer Cole to Kenny’
> 
> the Elite is a triumvirate - say you don‘t like em’ and that’s fine - but no need to short-sell them


That’s what it means when I say “Bucksverse”: they stay within that bubble, as if they’re scared to actually try and work an angle with anyone outside of their besties.

The FTR program a year or so ago was suspiciously short for something that had years of build to it. And again tonight, they have done a couple staring contests, but the build to this match is shitty for such a potential money feud.

When they want to, they are great, but for whatever reason, they simply don’t invest themselves (or much airtime) in storylines that don’t involve their best boys.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> That’s what it means when I say “Bucksverse”: they stay within that bubble, as if they’re scared to actually try and work an angle with anyone outside of their besties.
> 
> The FTR program a year or so ago was suspiciously short for something that had years of build to it. And again tonight, they have done a couple staring contests, but the build to this match is shitty for such a potential money feud.
> 
> When they want to, they are great, but for whatever reason, they simply don’t invest themselves (or much airtime) in storylines that don’t involve their best boys.


i dunno / i think their Lucha Bros program was good and their Jurassic Express one was passable - brought down by Cole being involved (thinking now about programs outside their circle)

and i think we’re in for a wild YB / FTR / Briscoe time - we’ll see


----------



## One Shed

Bucks suck.

Also:









Episode 238: Jim Reviews Wrestlemania 38 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews Wrestlemania 38! Plus Jim Reviews NXT Stand & Deliver! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling Knowledge on...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*WrestleMania reviews are coming in hot!*


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno / i think their Lucha Bros program was good and their Jurassic Express one was passable - brought down by Cole being involved (thinking now about programs outside their circle)
> 
> and i think we’re in for a wild YB / FTR / Briscoe time - we’ll see


This is fair. And that’s what I’m saying, the Lucha Bros program ended in September. They made sure to stay involved with shitty ass Adam Cole, which overshadows the work that COULD have been done with Jurassic Express. It’s like they don’t invest themselves unless “their guy” is next to them.

And I do hope they extend upon this FTR and Briscoes angle. That will be good, but I don’t want to see Bucks trying to undersell the magnitude of the potential rivalry by trying to do comedy. Step out of your comfort zone, show the world why you have been the best tag team in the world for however long, and try to outshine your contemporaries.

They CAN be great. Deliver on this, even if FTR or Briscoes (they really should go over to make a new name in the world of the tag ranks) are the ones going over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> This is fair. And that’s what I’m saying, the Lucha Bros program ended in September. They made sure to stay involved with shitty ass Adam Cole, which overshadows the work that COULD have been done with Jurassic Express. It’s like they don’t invest themselves unless “their guy” is next to them.
> 
> And I do hope they extend upon this FTR and Briscoes angle. That will be good, but I don’t want to see Bucks trying to undersell the magnitude of the potential rivalry by trying to do comedy. Step out of your comfort zone, show the world why you have been the best tag team in the world for however long, and try to outshine your contemporaries.
> 
> They CAN be great. Deliver on this, even if FTR or Briscoes (they really should go over to make a new name in the world of the tag ranks) are the ones going over.


the thing though is the ‘comedy’ - which isn’t really comedy - is part of the act.

the over the top BS is YB style - but they have shown many times they can serious it up - and people usually say ‘oh, look - the YB used psychology for once’

the thing people are missing is that it works better when they serious it up, cause its such a stark contrast to their normal style

its like that writer guy once said - ‘the best tragedy is written on the backdrop of comedy’ - the juxtaposition of when the Bucks get serious, before a match or forced to during a match, is the beauty of their style

but people who dismiss them don’t see it cause they don’t care to look

they are every bit as nuanced as Kenny


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the thing though is the ‘comedy’ - which isn’t really comedy - is part of the act.
> 
> the over the top BS is YB style - but they have shown many times they can serious it up - and people usually say ‘oh, look - the YB used psychology for once’
> 
> the thing people are missing is that it works better when they serious it up, cause its such a stark contrast to their normal style
> 
> its like that writer guy once said - ‘the best tragedy is written on the backdrop of comedy’ - the juxtaposition of when the Bucks get serious, before a match or forced to during a match, is the beauty of their style
> 
> but people who dismiss them don’t see it cause they don’t care to look
> 
> they are every bit as nuanced as Kenny


I understand that, but staying within the Elite bubble and always playing “wrestler” with their boys and not giving FTR or the like a serious feud undersells the importance of that feud. That’s some Shawn Michaels bullshit way of getting the other guy under.

Do a serious feud for once. It can be laced with comedic moments, but do not try to undersell the feud. The performance and effort they gave to the Kenny and Hangman build was 10 times what they gave to FTR. Why is that?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I understand that, but staying within the Elite bubble and always playing “wrestler” with their boys and not giving FTR or the like a serious feud undersells the importance of that feud. That’s some Shawn Michaels bullshit way of getting the other guy under.
> 
> Do a serious feud for once. It can be laced with comedic moments, but do not try to undersell the feud. The performance and effort they gave to the Kenny and Hangman build was 10 times what they gave to FTR. Why is that?


putting all that on the Bucks is wrong

maybe they don’t gel with FTR from a match structure or philosophy perspective

if you ask the Bucks the question you have to ask FTR too

frankly, they might’ve thought FTR was not on their level - and until about Feb of 2022 they would be right / but suddenly FTR has found their feet and the feud is on

putting it all on the bucks isn’t correct


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The reviews are up for the best matches of the whole weekend:








*


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The reviews are up for the best matches of the whole weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh boy, they didn't hear his promo on Monday. I wonder what they'll say about it.
Reckon Cornette puts it over for its purpose but acknowledges the fakeness of it. Can see Brian totally burying it though.

I love how they're already planting the seeds for then turning on him in a few weeks.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> putting all that on the Bucks is wrong
> 
> maybe they don’t gel with FTR from a match structure or philosophy perspective
> 
> if you ask the Bucks the question you have to ask FTR too
> 
> frankly, they might’ve thought FTR was not on their level - and until about Feb of 2022 they would be right / but suddenly FTR has found their feet and the feud is on
> 
> putting it all on the bucks isn’t correct


Nah. The match was awesome, but the build was shit. They didn’t try and do any story to build to it. And again this time around, it’s just them staring each other down. Like the Bucks refuse to work a storyline with them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Nah. The match was awesome, but the build was shit. They didn’t try and do any story to build to it. And again this time around, it’s just them staring each other down. Like the Bucks refuse to work a storyline with them.


crossed paths in 2 tag team royales / both times interrupted

called out online and in promos

then the briscoes thing - how much more reason do we need?

we know they are HBK vs Bret guys and we know they hate each other

this is a fine ‘chapter 2’


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> crossed paths in 2 tag team royales / both times interrupted
> 
> called out online and in promos
> 
> then the briscoes thing - how much more reason do we need?
> 
> we know they are HBK vs Bret guys and we know they hate each other
> 
> this is a fine ‘chapter 2’


That’s the point, though. There is more money in it if they build it up more on television than just crossing paths. The way they’re doing it is not storytelling. It’s literally just setting up a match. They gave more effort and weekly story-telling to Kenny and Page, and that was pre-built via a near decade of path crossings and friendships.

They avoided really working with FTR outside of a match, and they avoid a lot of storytelling when it doesn’t involve Kenny and/or Cole.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@bdon Cody doesn't even hide it anymore. Dude got a grandiose entrance for a fucking talk show and criticized the decor while LIVE on the air* 🤣

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511709508476837892


----------



## bdon

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@bdon Cody doesn't even hide it anymore. Dude got a grandiose entrance for a fucking talk show and criticized the decor while LIVE on the air* 🤣
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511709508476837892


I just feel so vindicated. He admits that he wasn’t trying to be Homelander or any such thing. Dude was just that selfishly trying to play both sides of the fence, heel and babyface, to maximize his crowd reactions knowing that none of his opponents had the call him on his shit.

And THAT is why he never wrestled Mox, Kenny, or any of the big time players.


----------



## Gn1212

"They did that Cucamonga Kidz finish, and then they went ahead and kissed them, and that was end of my review for this week's AEW Dynamite"

I do wonder if Jim will give them credit for the match. All the praise is for FTR but The Young Bucks put their egos aside, worked a match at FTR's pace and put them over big time.
Hopefully Jim starts warming up to them a bit they're not THAT bad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*







*


Gn1212 said:


> "They did that Cucamonga Kidz finish, and then they went ahead and kissed them, and that was end of my review for this week's AEW Dynamite"
> 
> I do wonder if Jim will give them credit for the match. All the praise is for FTR but The Young Bucks put their egos aside, worked a match at FTR's pace and put them over big time.
> Hopefully Jim starts warming up to them a bit they're not THAT bad.


*I was pleasantly surprised to see that. The guilt of burying FTR in 2020 must've gotten to them.*


----------



## kingfunkel

Just read a whole load of shit with the ROH PPV buys. Wrestling is in a completely different position now then it was when Cornette was booking it. 
Not forgetting Khan is the "IWC savour of indie wrestling", who can do no wrong... so the hardcore aew fans were obviously gonna buy the PPV. Maybe if Cornette had a massive TV production and ROH was a side gig, some of the audience of the massive show would tune in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

I was surprised Jim didn't know the "wrestling has more than one royal family" bit from Cody's entrance.
Also, laughing at Ziggler being so good at selling that he has Cornette again thinking Steiner is roughing him up. Reminds me of when Cornette himself said he never knew when Shawn was selling or not because he was so good at it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@LifeInCattleClass

He gave the Young Bucks credit and called them BY THEIR REAL NAMES!!!!! 😱😱😱😱




















*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@LifeInCattleClass
> 
> He gave the Young Bucks credit and called them BY THEIR REAL NAMES!!!!! 😱😱😱😱
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mmm - might give that a listen then

i like listening to him when he 'likes' stuff

when he hates stuff, its 'meh' to me


----------



## Gn1212

He addressed the "wrestling has more than one royal family" bit. 🤣
I still don't accept the excuse. Neither Brian or Jim have noticed that intro until Mania?
And might I add, I know some aren't fans of AEW's sound producing but I think Kingdom sounded better on AEW compared to WWE.

The YouTube algo brought this up for me btw:





Cody's entrance entrance is just so much better in AEW. I felt like Vito Corleone watching that shitty entrance on RAW. Cody's entrance has to be OTT, it's the whole gimmick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*He calls it the House of Edge, lol:*


----------



## Mutant God

The Legit Lioness said:


> *He calls it the House of Edge, lol:*


How _edgy_ of him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The drive-thru is up, along with lots of YouTube content! @Two Sheds please bless the people with the full podcast!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

Some really bad takes from Jim on the drive-thru this week. Feel like Brian didn't agree with most of it but didn't say much.
Is it Jim keeping the gimmick alive or is that what he really thinks? Who knows...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Some really bad takes from Jim on the drive-thru this week. Feel like Brian didn't agree with most of it but didn't say much.
> Is it Jim keeping the gimmick alive or is that what he really thinks? Who knows...


*I haven't watched this yet, but judging by the happy thumbnail instead of his disapproving face, thinking Lacey Evans will succeed is definitely a bad take.




*


----------



## DUD

His take on Sammy Guevara was a good one. I've been trying to affluently say why he should be a heel but the reality is good looking lad with punchable face getting a good looking girl that 99% of Wrestling fans would never get is always going to be a heel.


----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I haven't watched this yet, but judging by the happy thumbnail instead of his disapproving face, thinking Lacey Evans will succeed is definitely a bad take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He wasn't happy with the production but praised her efforts to tell her background story which is something people such as Chilly Willy struggled with back in the day.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> He wasn't happy with the production but praised her efforts to tell her background story which is something people such as Chilly Willy struggled with back in the day.


*I wonder if he lacks the context of her being hot shotted into title feuds while being awful at almost everything. That's why this "nothing was handed to me" gimmick won't work on anyone who's been watching WWE since 2020.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I wonder if he lacks the context of her being hot shotted into title feuds while being awful at almost everything. That's why this "nothing was handed to me" gimmick won't work on anyone who's been watching WWE since 2020.*


He said that they should never ever refer to anything they previously they did with her, which given her last stuff with deviant Ric is probably for the best.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Forum Dud said:


> He said that they should never ever refer to anything they previously they did with her, which given her last stuff with deviant Ric is probably for the best.


*Just got around to listening to it and he was very fair with his review, and even explained why this is going to look phony to anyone who's been paying attention.*


----------



## DaSlacker

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I wonder if he lacks the context of her being hot shotted into title feuds while being awful at almost everything. That's why this "nothing was handed to me" gimmick won't work on anyone who's been watching WWE since 2020.*


After a full episode of Smackdown yesterday from Massachusetts I get the feeling they can get nearly anything over now, should they choose to. Reasons being 

1)
The fanbase has changed into one that goes along for the ride with whatever they are selling. I'm not sure if it's because we are post pandemic (wars and pandemics do change attitudes) or whether it is the impact of brand over talent for so many years. Probably a bit of both. 

2) They've got REALLY good at production manipulation after producing for 15 months without fans. They were always clever with piped in chants, camera angles, sounding out negative reactions. Now they are geniuses at it - think another poster mentioned this to me a while back. 

Either way. Madcap Moss, New Day's tired shtick, Los Lotherios etc. Would have got a mixed reaction or buried only a few years ago. For whatever reason, it doesn't look bad on TV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Experience should be out tonight. In the meantime, enjoy these TNA rants:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BIG VIDEO DUMP!!! I'll need two posts for this because the forum only allows 5 embeds per post.




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

Brian And Jim waxing lyrical about Punk and MJF. In other news, water is wet.

And I know they're praising Cody now but I can already see the seeds planted for when they turn on him again. Brian can't wait till he goes back to hating him again. 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

TK once again taking Jim's criticism and applying his suggestions. 
Got a promo guy to make the announcement instead of him.
Cole's delivery was pretty good, explained why he was the one to make the announcement, crowd popped big time when he announced he will be facing Ishii.


----------



## One Shed

The Drive-thru is finally open!









Episode 240 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Triple H, Theory, Cody Rhodes, Alexa Bliss, "What" chants, wrestler cardio & much more! Also, Jim reviews AEW Rampage & Battle Of The Belts! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Damned

Two Sheds said:


>


At least I'm not alone in thinking the Gunn's look like actual wrestlers and know what's going on.

Bryan needs to get out of the combat club asap.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Some really bad takes from Jim on the drive-thru this week. Feel like Brian didn't agree with most of it but didn't say much.
> Is it Jim keeping the gimmick alive or is that what he really thinks? Who knows...


Such as…?


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Brian And Jim waxing lyrical about Punk and MJF. In other news, water is wet.
> 
> And I know they're praising Cody now but I can already see the seeds planted for when they turn on him again. Brian can't wait till he goes back to hating him again. 🤣


Yep. I noticed that one as well.


----------



## Gn1212

Cornette outing himself as an AEW fan again. His heart stopped hearing that WWE were interested in FTR. 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Brian Last just uploaded TWENTY HOURS of Cody and Brandi rants! At least I'll have content for my Vegas trip 😂*


----------



## Gn1212

Brian is absolutely losing it with RAW and WWE in general. Clearly turning into a chore for him.
For AEW, as usual they liked CM Punk, and kind of shat on the rest of the show, but I will say it felt like them keeping that the "rant" gimmick rather than them genuinely hating the show.

Btw, Brian is certainly "Codying" Cole. He picked on the little stutter Adam starts his promos with, moments later Cornette did it himself. Like come on dude...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Brian is absolutely losing it with RAW and WWE in general. Clearly turning into a chore for him.
> For AEW, as usual they liked CM Punk, and kind of shat on the rest of the show, but I will say it felt like them keeping that the "rant" gimmick rather than them genuinely hating the show.
> 
> Btw, Brian is certainly "Codying" Cole. He picked on the little stutter Adam starts his promos with, moments later Cornette did it himself. Like come on dude...


*I'm not sure why you think it's a work when they shit on AEW and legit when they shit on WWE. This is actually what they feel. If they genuinely like something on AEW, they have no problem praising it, ie The Young Bucks vs. FTR.*


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm not sure why you think it's a work when they shit on AEW and legit when they shit on WWE. This is actually what they feel. If they genuinely like something on AEW, they have no problem praising it, ie The Young Bucks vs. FTR.*


Majority of people aren't listening to the show to hear Jim praising shit for 3-4 hours. The juice of the show has always been the rants.
When it comes to AEW and WWE, there's nitpicking and there's "this shit is terrible", "I couldn't bother" or even worse "I slept through this show...again".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Majority of people aren't listening to the show to hear Jim praising shit for 3-4 hours. The juice of the show has always been the rants.
> When it comes to AEW and WWE, there's nitpicking and there's "this shit is terrible", "I couldn't bother" or even worse "I slept through this show...again".


*Because there's nothing to praise for 3 hours and he doesn't want to sit through mediocre wrestling in the first place. He only does it for the fans. Youtube and podcast ad revenue are inconsequential compared to the six figures he makes from selling Cornette's Collectibles. It helps Brian more than anything, and he's already rich from his day job. 

So again, I'm not sure why you can't fathom the idea that he genuinely hates what he's seeing. He doesn't even hate all things WWE. I've heard him praise Walter for an hour and he spends 20 minutes per week praising Roman and Heyman. I don't agree with 90% of his takes on women's wrestling, but would never call it a gimmick. He feels how he feels and that's okay. We all have different tastes. He said if all women's wrestling were like Bianca vs. Becky, he'd never shit on it again, which is a clear indicator that his criticisms are accurate representations of his thoughts.*


----------



## bdon

How am I only now listening to the Omnibus on Cody and Brandi’s time in AEW!? Haha


----------



## bdon

This is actually a really interesting listen. Jim is clearly trying to embarrass the guys into doing this a way that makes the most money. He spoke on there being wrestling for everyone, just not on this stage.

Also, Brian was predicting Cody would be a problem after the initial press conference.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Last week's Dynamite reviews are going up!*


----------



## bdon

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Last week's Dynamite reviews are going up!*


Cornette kills any legitimacy he has to his point when he tries to say Seth Rollins looks like Omega if Omega had testosterone and hair. Omega has has wore facial hair for most of his time in AEW. Cornette can’t even be bothered to keep his criticisms truthful.

Kills any valid criticisms he might have.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

He's calling twinkle toes a girly man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love how Cornette feeds us every day until the next Dynamite drops.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*











*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is a rare occasion where I completely agree with a Cornette women's wrestling take. He said Jade Cargill is the best and most over champ in AEW, and more of a world champion than Hangman, who he called the worst world champion of any major promotion in modern history. *


----------



## Gn1212

Corny reviewing RAW and is covering the Ali/Theory segment. Corny didn't know who Ali was and why they made a big deal out of it. Brian reminded him who he was and that he probably doesn't remember him because they weren't watching much back then and he goes "kinda where I wish what the situation was now". 😭🤣
I wouldn't be surprised if Brian doesn't even watch most of the WWE shows. His input on them is just minimal and very vague so which covers him. At least with AEW, specifically with Dynamite you can tell he is engaged and actually talks about specific bits of the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm surprised this video isn't an hour long:




*


----------



## VodooPimpin

.christopher. said:


> Not to mention Corny was doing fine long before AEW came to town.
> 
> It's just a hobby. Out of respect for the business and actual wrestling fans, he exposes the many, many flaws of this detriment to wrestling itself company all from the comfort of his home.


i drive for a living so im always listening to jim. i love how he hates everything and bryan last or whatever his name is adds zero to the show.id be better off in his spot. which brings me to does anyone want to start a wrestling podcast. lets make it happen let me know. i dont know the first thing how to start one but maybe someone can help me.


----------



## Gwi1890

VodooPimpin said:


> i drive for a living so im always listening to jim. i love how he hates everything and bryan last or whatever his name is adds zero to the show.id be better off in his spot. which brings me to does anyone want to start a wrestling podcast. lets make it happen let me know. i dont know the first thing how to start one but maybe someone can help me.


I imagine his horrible nagging voice keeps you awake lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Here's the review we've all been waiting for! Dax vs Cash in the Owen Hart Cup:*














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520902893611753473


----------



## One Shed

Sad that I am two weeks behind on Corny podcasts and wrestling in general. A lot to listen to and catch up on this coming week.


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> Sad that I am two weeks behind on Corny podcasts and wrestling in general. A lot to listen to and catch up on this coming week.


The lizard people have yet to take over so there’s still time


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> The lizard people have yet to take over so there’s still time


Can they hurry up already? Are they Canadian lizard people and are just too nice to do it or what?

Canadian Lizard Person: "OK, all of you go ahead and put the slave collars on."

One human person: "Nah."

Canadian Lizard Person: "Oh, sorry buddy. Maybe we can try this the same time next week if OK with you, friend."

Repeat for 1,000 years.


----------



## Gn1212

One of the worst Experience episodes in a while.
Too much shit we've heard before. Too much talk on random shit and rushed review in the end. Considering the content, this shouldn't have been a 3 hour and 45 minute episode.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Sad that I am two weeks behind on Corny podcasts and wrestling in general. A lot to listen to and catch up on this coming week.





Gn1212 said:


> One of the worst Experience episodes in a while.
> Too much shit we've heard before. Too much talk on random shit and rushed review in the end. Considering the content, this shouldn't have been a 3 hour and 45 minute episode.


*This is why I wait for YouTube clips, so I can listen to exactly what I want to listen to on command.




















*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is why I wait for YouTube clips, so I can listen to exactly what I want to listen to on command.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just hate the censorship they are forced into for uploading to YouTube. I will listen to the full thing, just not when on vacation haha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I just hate the censorship they are forced into for uploading to YouTube. I will listen to the full thing, just not when on vacation haha.


*The beeps add comedic value for me tbh, lol.*


----------



## Gn1212

Need Drive Thru to deliver big time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Drive-Thru has been moved from Tuesday to Wednesday for some reason 😔

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521831882765348866*


----------



## Gn1212

Who even keeps up with Corny's podcast schedule. Their schedule is worse than Rampage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette spent 20 minutes ranting about the excessive AEW gimmick matches on free TV 😆












*


----------



## bdon

CenaBoy4Life said:


> He's calling twinkle toes a girly man.


No shit. Come up with a better reason than lacking testosterone and hair when neither apply. Simply leave it as “I don’t like this mf’er. Period. Point blank.”

At least that way he doesn’t damage his integrity when he has valid criticisms. Saying that stupid comment about Omega tells us all that Jim is not above lying to be “right” about something.


----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is why I wait for YouTube clips, so I can listen to exactly what I want to listen to on command.*


One thing Cornette's Team do better than other Wrestling podcasts is the Youtube Clips. Funny graphics from Travis, they're cut at the right times and you know if there's an add promo it's going to be at the end so you can skip to the next clip.

Compare that with Ad Free Shows, who open with Conrad advertising mortgages in an out of sync sketch on top of the youtube adverts, you then see there faces which I've never got the obsession with, or they use the same graphic of the guest that they've routinely used, and then it usually ends with Conrad advertising one of his sponsors.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> One thing Cornette's Team do better than other Wrestling podcasts is the Youtube Clips. Funny graphics from Travis, they're cut at the right times and you know if there's an add promo it's going to be at the end so you can skip to the next clip.
> 
> Compare that with Ad Free Shows, who open with Conrad advertising mortgages in an out of sync sketch on top of the youtube adverts, you then see there faces which I've never got the obsession with, or they use the same graphic of the guest that they've routinely used, and then it usually ends with Conrad advertising one of his sponsors.


*Yeah, Conrad is so unbearable that he made me give up on JR's podcast, and I only watch viral Bischoff clips. I cannot stand his constant shilling.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette called the House of Black segment the worst thing he's ever seen on television with no redeeming qualities whatsoever. He didn't tell a single lie.




*


----------



## DUD

I'm glad Jim Cornette wasn't dismissive over Freddie Prinze Jr starting a Wrestling promotion. I thought with his acting background he may just write off the idea entirely.

Jim Cornette actually makes a good point about AEW could have been a platform to develop good bookers, agents and producers for the future in its infancy but Tony Khan was too reliant on The Elite for it to happen. Hopefully with the influx of more experience from WWE that'll change over time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette really loves Rhea and Bianca. I've never heard him say a women's match was his favorite on the program. 





















It's good to hear Wardlow only used 1 powerbomb to beat Morrisey. The 4 Powerbombs is ridiculous overkill that devalues the move. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524096296197533697


----------



## DUD

If you watch back that episode of Table for 3 it certainly wasn't Eric Bischoff that was doing the sucking up over a bonding hatred of Vince Russo.

I'm surprised Jim Cornette even bought that up given Michael Hayes and Eric Bischoff made him look like a penis by holding a dislike over something written by dirtsheet writers they quickly proved wasn't true.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Chelsea here's a video that's relevant to YOUR interests! Of course I support this narrative 🙃.












*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Here are Cornette's Backlash reviews and a Russo rant:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*JIM CORNETTE ON THE MJF NEWS!!!












*


----------



## thisissting

I watch and enjoy this podcast most weeks but this week Jim and Brian were miles off the mark. This was one of the best weekly wrestling shows iv seen in many years and they were trying to make it out it was as bad as the previous week. There was hardly a bad thing about the show this week. Last week was bad but this was awesome. I'm finding Brian last is getting lazy is his criticism these days and we know Jim doesn't really watch half the matches but Brian should be providing some realism.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

thisissting said:


> I watch and enjoy this podcast most weeks but this week Jim and Brian were miles off the mark. This was one of the best weekly wrestling shows iv seen in many years and they were trying to make it out it was as bad as the previous week. There was hardly a bad thing about the show this week. Last week was bad but this was awesome. I'm finding Brian last is getting lazy is his criticism these days and we know Jim doesn't really watch half the matches but Brian should be providing some realism.


* I only listened to the MJF clip so far, but if they are shitting on this week's show, they are definitely wrong.*


----------



## La Parka

thisissting said:


> I watch and enjoy this podcast most weeks but this week Jim and Brian were miles off the mark. This was one of the best weekly wrestling shows iv seen in many years and they were trying to make it out it was as bad as the previous week. There was hardly a bad thing about the show this week. Last week was bad but this was awesome. I'm finding Brian last is getting lazy is his criticism these days and we know Jim doesn't really watch half the matches but Brian should be providing some realism.


Darby and Jeff was everything Cornette hates about wrestling. Hayter and Storm was a women’s match which Cornette rarely ever cares about. Then you had CM Punk vs the comedy jobber while Adam Page awkwardly commented on the match.

MJFs segment was great and I personally enjoyed Storm and Hayter and got some enjoyment out of Hardy and Darby but I can’t see what Cornette would find enjoyable about that episode.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*



















*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm listening to this on the way to work. I usually use my lunch break to binge everything at once, but this is important:*


----------



## DUD

The Legit Lioness said:


> *JIM CORNETTE ON THE MJF NEWS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jim getting upset about the Bret Hart masturbatory matches line 😂😂.


----------



## Gn1212

thisissting said:


> I watch and enjoy this podcast most weeks but this week Jim and Brian were miles off the mark. This was one of the best weekly wrestling shows iv seen in many years and they were trying to make it out it was as bad as the previous week. There was hardly a bad thing about the show this week. Last week was bad but this was awesome. I'm finding Brian last is getting lazy is his criticism these days and we know Jim doesn't really watch half the matches but Brian should be providing some realism.


I'm on the same boat mate. The shows the last couple of weeks feel like a chore. Brian doesn't see most of the stuff they talk about anymore and Jim's criticism feels forced. He is picking up on the most minute things and just goes at it at nauseum. You're like "Alright, get on with it" and then he skips through the good shit you wanted hear his review on and hangs on another minute thing nobody gives a shit about.

It makes it incredibly hard to sit through the podcast that it honestly makes me wanna stick to the clips like @The Legit Lioness .


----------



## Irish Jet

Last weeks Dynamite show was trash lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Irish Jet said:


> Last weeks Dynamite show was trash lol


*What all didn't you like?*


----------



## Irish Jet

The Legit Lioness said:


> *What all didn't you like?*


Darby Allin trying to kill himself from a height in front of Martha Hart was definitely a highlight.


----------



## thisissting

Gn1212 said:


> I'm on the same boat mate. The shows the last couple of weeks feel like a chore. Brian doesn't see most of the stuff they talk about anymore and Jim's criticism feels forced. He is picking up on the most minute things and just goes at it at nauseum. You're like "Alright, get on with it" and then he skips through the good shit you wanted hear his review on and hangs on another minute thing nobody gives a shit about.
> 
> It makes it incredibly hard to sit through the podcast that it honestly makes me wanna stick to the clips like @The Legit Lioness .


Yeah i agree.


----------



## thisissting

Irish Jet said:


> Last weeks Dynamite show was trash lol


Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm glad Cornette and Brian are on the right side of history with Sasha and Naomi's walkout, and he can relate because he's done it himself. *


----------



## Irish Jet

thisissting said:


> Lol


I already said that.


----------



## Chelsea

I'm not listening to Corny on a regular basis these days, but this has to be one of his funniest vids (it's from last year, but anyway):






"Uh-oh. Here we go."

Brian's laughter is soooo contagious


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*$80 million sounds ridiculous for a game that looks that mediocre, but if it's even more than $20 million, that's going to be a massive money sink, because there's no way they get a return on their investment, let alone a profit.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*A classic Cornette rant is coming:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528254307459645441*


----------



## One Shed

Experience is out:









Episode 432: What A Week It's Been - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim talks about Stephanie McMahon taking a leave of absence from WWE, Bryan Danielson's leg getting caught in the ramp, Ricky Steamboat turning down Ric Flair's comeback match & more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite & WWE Raw! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...




t.co


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds DID THE JELLY RANT MAKE IT IN TIME?!*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds DID THE JELLY RANT MAKE IT IN TIME?!*


I do not believe so, but I have only listened to about 45 minutes so far due to it dropping later last night.


----------



## DUD

He said Aubrey looks like she's playing Twister 😂😂.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> He said Aubrey looks like she's playing Twister 😂😂.


*Here are the videos he's referencing if you haven't seen them:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528500205729062913*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525872783569440771*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528824732682014723*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## Wolf Mark

WTF Cornette had to have seen my Dynamite review where I compared Adam Cole to the Road Warriors. lol


----------



## bdon

Still trying to defend Adam Cole. Brian Last makes a point to bring up the fact that Adam Cole is “smaller than anyone not named Riho”, and this motherfucker wants to defend Adam Cole by saying he took himself serious in ROH and NXT. As if goddamn seriousness makes him taller than 5’9” and 160 pounds.

Fuck you, Jim. Every time you defend shit like that or suck off stupid Cody stuff, every other argument you make loses fucking credibility.


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> Still trying to defend Adam Cole. Brian Last makes a point to bring up the fact that Adam Cole is “smaller than anyone not named Riho”, and this motherfucker wants to defend Adam Cole by saying he took himself serious in ROH and NXT. As if goddamn seriousness makes him taller than 5’9” and 160 pounds.
> 
> Fuck you, Jim. Every time you defend shit like that or suck off stupid Cody stuff, every other argument you make loses fucking credibility.


Jim thinking that people would’ve stuck around for Jeff and Cole if it wasn’t for Itoh is a bad take.

AEW has comedy every week and the audience doesn’t do a nose dive like it did last week for the main event. Nobody is into Adam Cole and everyone knows how limited Jeff is, so seeing the two wrestle was a no from anyone who’s watched aew these past few months.


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> Jim thinking that people would’ve stuck around for Jeff and Cole if it wasn’t for Itoh is a bad take.
> 
> AEW has comedy every week and the audience doesn’t do a nose dive like it did last week for the main event. Nobody is into Adam Cole and everyone knows how limited Jeff is, so seeing the two wrestle was a no from anyone who’s watched aew these past few months.


I get that he doesn’t like the goofy fuckers in AEW, but just like he tried to ascribe Cody’s goofy shit to being next to the Bucks and Kenny, he’s doing the same with Adam Cole. They didn’t make Adam Cole shrink. They didn’t make Adam Cole refuse to workout. They didn’t make Cole care more about video games than wrestling. That’s all on him. He fucking sucks and is not believable.

Jim needs to simply say, “In NXT and ROH, I ignored Cole’s size, because I like him as a person” and be done with it. Jumping through hoops like he does hurts any credible complaints he may have.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THE REVIEW YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR!!!





















This might surprise some of you, but Cornette actually became a huge fan of Takeshita's wrestling.*


----------



## Wolf Mark

bdon said:


> Still trying to defend Adam Cole. Brian Last makes a point to bring up the fact that Adam Cole is “smaller than anyone not named Riho”, and this motherfucker wants to defend Adam Cole by saying he took himself serious in ROH and NXT. As if goddamn seriousness makes him taller than 5’9” and 160 pounds.
> 
> Fuck you, Jim. Every time you defend shit like that or suck off stupid Cody stuff, every other argument you make loses fucking credibility.


But he's right. Cole was great in ROH and NXT and was more in shape. But he's not in AEW. It has become a tradition now where guys just look bad in AEW. Look at how badly they booked Omega. His stock dropped very fast cause TK let him do what he wanted too much and he wanted to put people over too much. Look at how they hired Danielson for big money and he's now wrestling in tag team and puts over everybody.


----------



## bdon

Wolf Mark said:


> But he's right. Cole was great in ROH and NXT and was more in shape. But he's not in AEW. It has become a tradition now where guys just look bad in AEW. Look at how badly they booked Omega. His stock dropped very fast cause TK let him do what he wanted too much and he wanted to put people over too much. Look at how they hired Danielson for big money and he's now wrestling in tag team and puts over everybody.


Cole is, was, and will always be 5’9” and roughly 160 pounds. Corny and you can pretend he ever looked believable, but you’re just lying to yourself. He is the smallest male on the entire roster.

The smallest, not “nearly”, THE smallest.

I won’t argue that TK books guys under, but his booking decisions does not change someone’s size.


----------



## Tobiyama

Has he reacted to the Janela flame out yet?


----------



## Wolf Mark

bdon said:


> Cole is, was, and will always be 5’9” and roughly 160 pounds. Corny and you can pretend he ever looked believable, but you’re just lying to yourself. He is the smallest male on the entire roster.
> 
> The smallest, not “nearly”, THE smallest.
> 
> I won’t argue that TK books guys under, but his booking decisions does not change someone’s size.


But his size was never an issue in these companies. He was without question the man in ROH. And one of the most over guys they ever had. And they had prime Danielson and Joe and prime Punk and Seth Rollins, etc....Back then had more meat around the bone, he looked more like a wrestler. Again I know you hate Cole but refuse to aknowledge the issues in AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

I find it funny that this Hardys v Bucks story is following Cornette's pitch almost to a tee.

Obviously logic says Tony or the Hardys heard his pitch, but what if it was The Bucks?
Biggest twist ever, Bucks being Cornette listeners.
It's been a ruse all along!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This will be the first Drive Thru I listen to from the website instead of youtube @Two Sheds . There are too many HOT topics! 🔥 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529883406322085890*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This will be the first Drive Thru I listen to from the website instead of youtube @Two Sheds . There are too many HOT topics! 🔥
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529883406322085890*


Yeah, am going to need to hear his rant about Jelly ASAP.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, am going to need to hear his rant about Jelly ASAP.


*Wish granted:




*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Double or Nothing preview is up, as is Cornette's reaction to Tony Khan's comments on Vince McMahon tearing up scripts right before showtime.*


----------



## DUD

Some of Travis' artwork has really been on point recently with the Dustin fake tits, Joey on fire and the Double or Nothing preview


----------



## One Shed

I knew it was going to be great when Jim started the episode singing "FIIIIIIRRRRREEE!!" then:

Brian: "What do you think of the Pointer Sisters?
Jim: "I dunno, one of them was pointing the wrong way."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> Some of Travis' artwork has really been on point recently with the Dustin fake tits, Joey on fire and the Double or Nothing preview


*I laughed at the new Sasha and Naomi art too




*


----------



## Chelsea

Here's another funny one from last year. Don't mind me 😅






Jim (after hearing that Jericho pitched Ryback breaking Taker's streak): "Good Lord. I'm surprised Jericho didn't pitch my little dog Pockets should break the streak."

Brian: "He didn't know him yet. If he had..."

Jim: "Thank God. Talk about a fortunate thing for the rest of civilization."


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Chelsea said:


> Here's another funny one from last year. Don't mind me 😅
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim (after hearing that Jericho pitched Ryback breaking Taker's streak): "Good Lord. I'm surprised Jericho didn't pitch my little dog Pockets should break the streak."
> 
> Brian: "He didn't know him yet. If he had..."
> 
> Jim: "Thank God. Talk about a fortunate thing for the rest of civilization."







This one is great too. "She has the personality of styrofoam!"


----------



## Irish Jet

Phenomenal rant this week on the Republican trash.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

I love how Jim calculates inflation based on how much he paid for Wendy's combos in the 80's vs today.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette's Double or Nothing reviews are up!!! He also reviewed the media scrum!




















*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*



















*


----------



## Gn1212

Hang on, I've just learned that Cornette and Tony spoke to each other. 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Hang on, I've just learned that Cornette and Tony spoke to each other. 🤣


*It's common knowledge that Tony Khan tried to hire Cornette as a consultant and he declined, but is still under an NDA.*


----------



## GarpTheFist

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's common knowledge that Tony Khan tried to hire Cornette as a consultant and he declined, but is still under an NDA.*


Why is he under nda if he didn't sign a contract? Nda for what exactly? Can you explain if you are aware of these things??


----------



## DUD

Jim Cornette reviewing the "media scrum" was absolute gold.


----------



## Londonlaw

I was howling. Jim and Brian were hilarious all the way through.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

GarpTheFist said:


> Why is he under nda if he didn't sign a contract? Nda for what exactly? Can you explain if you are aware of these things??


Tony is very insecure and I imagine anyone who has ever had anything to do with AEW is under NDA. Cornette was probably paid for his time and agreed to the NDA for his consultation.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Tony is very insecure and I imagine anyone who has ever had anything to do with AEW is under NDA. Cornette was probably paid for his time and agreed to the NDA for his consultation.


Wait so he was actually working for aew for some time? In secrecy? I'm asking because i haven't been following the news lots, only started getting into it recently again


----------



## Lurker V2.0

GarpTheFist said:


> Wait so he was actually working for aew for some time? In secrecy? I'm asking because i haven't been following the news lots, only started getting into it recently again


Before AEW launched Tony and Jim had meetings where Jim gave Tony advice on how to run a promotion. I imagine Jim was compensated for his time. Tony did offer Jim a job but Corny declined.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Before AEW launched Tony and Jim had meetings where Jim gave Tony advice on how to run a promotion. I imagine Jim was compensated for his time. Tony did offer Jim a job but Corny declined.


Oh yeah i did hear corny talk about it. Weird he declined it since he's so critical of it. He should ring up tk since its in such a bad state, at the very least it'll get better if not hotter.


----------



## Art Vandaley

It's not uncommon for companies to ask people to sign ndas prior to discussing potential employment, in case info is revealed during the application process.


----------



## RapShepard

Man Jim sure can get ridiculous with how much leeway he gives people he likes. His insistence that Bryan is getting sucked into Mox's world is wild. Bryan is with the hardcore life too.


----------



## Gn1212

RapShepard said:


> Man Jim sure can get ridiculous with how much leeway he gives people he likes. His insistence that Bryan is getting sucked into Mox's world is wild. Bryan is with the hardcore life too.


This. Bryan receives no criticism in this when everything we heard of so far from reports and interviews suggest this is what Bryan wants to do.
What I've noticed, for Jim to turn on someone, it usually takes Brian to start planting the seeds, like he did with Cole, Cody and others.


----------



## One Shed

Jim commenting on the scrum clips was amazing. "A lot of things are higher than the year before."


----------



## One Shed

I am really looking forward to Jim's comments on MJF's promo from Wednesday night.


----------



## Gn1212

This was the best episode of Corny in some time. I hope they review more future media scrums. 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

Gotta feel for Brian and Jim here. 🤣
Punk and MJF were the people that made them look forward to watching AEW. 
In fact, I can already feel their pain when Moxley wins the Interim AEW Championship. 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GarpTheFist said:


> Why is he under nda if he didn't sign a contract? Nda for what exactly? Can you explain if you are aware of these things??


*You don't have to be under a contract to sign an NDA. It's simply means you cannot disclose the information that's being presented to you, as it's sensitive to future business. 

For example, if the Street Fighter 6 team of Capcom shows me their character roster to get my opinion on it, I can't come to this forum and leak the list, because I will be sued for everything I own. I don't have to be a Capcom employee to sign an NDA.*


----------



## Tobiyama

DUD said:


> Jim Cornette reviewing the "media scrum" was absolute gold.


That was a good video. The media scrum was a complete embarrassment. I am glad Corny called it out.


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> For example, if the Street Fighter 6 team of Capcom shows me their character roster to get my opinion on it, I can't come to this forum and leak the list, because I will be sued for everything I own. I don't have to be a Capcom employee to sign an NDA.[/B]


That's a specific example! 🤣


----------



## One Shed

Well, the Experience is finally out!









Episode 434: Things Were Looking Up - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim talks about CM Punk's injury, MJF's promo, and much more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, as well as WWE Raw & Smackdown! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling Knowledge on Patreon to access...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette's MJF promo review has to be his most watched video in under 24 hours. It's at 105k and counting. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*















*


----------



## GarpTheFist

Question for anyone who knows, how long does jim's nda last? Few years or forever? Can NDAs last forever?


----------



## DUD

Brian Last's infectious laugh was in full force there when he read out Meltzer's tweet on 2010 Ring Of Honor.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GarpTheFist said:


> Question for anyone who knows, how long does jim's nda last? Few years or forever? Can NDAs last forever?


*He never specified, but it's safe to assume it's permanent since he still can't talk about stuff from 3 years ago.*



RapShepard said:


> Man Jim sure can get ridiculous with how much leeway he gives people he likes. His insistence that Bryan is getting sucked into Mox's world is wild. Bryan is with the hardcore life too.


*Cornette's overarching point is right though. The BCC went from being Bryan's idea as a top solo heel to him being a background character in a bunch of heatless garbage matches that get no one over. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I wonder what Cornette and Brian will say about Cody getting attacked with the sledgehammer and walking out on his own 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534505901977223168
"BACK IN MY DAY BRIAN, A SUPERPLEX WOULD GET YA PUT ON A STRETCHER, BUT THESE KIDS WILL KICK OUT AT 2 AFTER A GUNSHOT!"*


----------



## GarpTheFist

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I wonder what Cornette and Brian will say about Cody getting attacked with the sledgehammer and walking out on his own 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534505901977223168
> "BACK IN MY DAY BRIAN, A SUPERPLEX WOULD GET YA PUT ON A STRETCHER, BUT THESE KIDS WILL KICK OUT AT 2 AFTER A GUNSHOT!"*


Thats why arn was talking about guns, thats the next step. Cody gets shot and no sells it.

Seriously tho, they need to stop with this no selling. The conchairto, punt kick, sledgehammer have all been reduced to mean nothing. They used to be moves thatd write off opponents for months, nowdays they come back in just 1 week or no sell it like cody did. This unnecessary escalating is really hurting the believability aspect of wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GarpTheFist said:


> Thats why arn was talking about guns, thats the next step. Cody gets shot and no sells it.
> 
> Seriously tho, they need to stop with this no selling. The conchairto, punt kick, sledgehammer have all been reduced to mean nothing. They used to be moves thatd write off opponents for months, nowdays they come back in just 1 week or no sell it like cody did. This unnecessary escalating is really hurting the believability aspect of wrestling.


*A no sell would be like John Cena SPRINGING up after a DDT on concrete against the Nexus at a 9 count. Cody sold, but they went the extra step to show he's THE guy to beat Roman since he walked away without medical assistance after fighting a grueling HIAC with a torn pectoral muscle and getting beaten by a sledgehammer. *


----------



## GarpTheFist

The Legit Lioness said:


> *A no sell would be like John Cena SPRINGING up after a DDT on concrete against the Nexus at a 9 count. Cody sold, but they went the extra step to show he's THE guy to beat Roman since he walked away without medical assistance after fighting a grueling HIAC with a torn pectoral muscle and getting beaten by a sledgehammer. *


I'll use the same argument, John cena sold it but got up to show he's THE guy. If what cena did is so bad that its still being talked about, what cody did should never be forgiven. You just dont get up after a sledgehammer shot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GarpTheFist said:


> I'll use the same argument, John cena sold it but got up to show he's THE guy. If what cena did is so bad that its still being talked about, what cody did should never be forgiven. You just dont get up after a sledgehammer shot.


*You're confusing selling with playing dead indefinitely. You can sell the effects of a beatdown and still move around. The difference between Cody and Cena is that Cena acted like nothing happened. Cody still looked like a guy who got his ass kicked.*


----------



## GarpTheFist

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You're confusing selling with playing dead indefinitely. You can sell the effects of a beatdown and still move around. The difference between Cody and Cena is that Cena acted like nothing happened. Cody still looked like a guy who got his ass kicked.*


We were talking about different things then...ig the word sell made it confusing. I just meant that something as dangerous as a sledgehammer should put you out for a certain period of time - out of action. What cody did was worse, he sold the "effects" of it but there shouldn't be any selling to begin with because its supposed to be a ko move or it used to be ig.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GarpTheFist said:


> We were talking about different things then...ig the word sell made it confusing. I just meant that something as dangerous as a sledgehammer should put you out for a certain period of time - out of action. What cody did was worse, he sold the "effects" of it but there shouldn't be any selling to begin with because its supposed to be a ko move or it used to be ig.


*I can see it both ways and I will understand why people find it egregious, especially given his serious real life injuries on top of being bashed in the back of the head by a sledgehammer.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette got the sledgehammer attack review up earlier than expected 😂








*


----------



## GarpTheFist

He had a good point about using the respect promo to turn seth face, its been 2 and a half years since he turned heel. It'd have saved us from edge randomly being kicked out of his stable as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! Today, we have ANOTHER 12 minute Cornette rant on Meltzer! 😄*

















*Important note: Brian Last said "Does Dave know how much stuff you influence on the show, or is he completely oblivious to what you're doing? I'm not gonna say too much."*


----------



## GarpTheFist

Who is brian last btw? is he well known or what? I tried to search him but didn't find pictures of him, all i got was a bald white dude, idk if that's him


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GarpTheFist said:


> Who is brian last btw? is he well known or what? I tried to search him but didn't find pictures of him, all i got was a bald white dude, idk if that's him


*He's a podcast host that used to work in the music recording industry. Now, he does deals on Wall Street. He's a big old school wrestling fan and that's how he became close with Cornette.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## JerryMark

GarpTheFist said:


> Who is brian last btw? is he well known or what? I tried to search him but didn't find pictures of him, all i got was a bald white dude, idk if that's him


last isn't even his real last name. he protects his gimmick well. he used to be an exec for sony music.

the only two pics of him online.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535540472076292097


----------



## One Shed

Experience is finally out:









Episode 435: An Episode About Nothing - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, as well as Rampage and WWE Smackdown! Plus Jim talks about Dave Meltzer, Dave Hebner, AEW stats, Hogan's Beach Shop & much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...




omny.fm


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Experience is finally out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 435: An Episode About Nothing - Jim Cornette Experience
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, as well as Rampage and WWE Smackdown! Plus Jim talks about Dave Meltzer, Dave Hebner, AEW stats, Hogan's Beach Shop & much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


*Cornette uploaded some fantastic content on the state of AEW:









Jim Cornette on Trending On Twitter


From Episode 435 of the Jim Cornette ExperienceArtwork by Travis Heckel!Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and ...




youtu.be













Jim Cornette on Edge Rejecting Being In A Supernatural Judgement Day


From Episode 435 of the Jim Cornette ExperienceArtwork by Travis Heckel!Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and ...




youtu.be













Jim Cornette Reviews Gunther vs. Ricochet (Intercontinental Title Change) on WWE Smackdown


From Episode 435 of the Jim Cornette ExperienceArtwork by Travis Heckel!Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and ...




youtu.be




*


----------



## DUD

Quite surprised Jim Cornette wanted a Knockout tournament for the interim Champion given he's moaned previously about how many tournaments they have.


----------



## Oracle

I legit lost it when Jim started rapping

Wheeler Useless


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette's Will Ospreay review was everything you thought it would be and more 🤣












*


----------



## DUD

Oracle said:


> I legit lost it when Jim started rapping
> 
> Wheeler Useless


Brian seemed a little dismissive of Wheeler Useless. It made me laugh. Imagine if nWo had recruited somebody like that instead of Syxx and Savage.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

GarpTheFist said:


> Who is brian last btw? is he well known or what? I tried to search him but didn't find pictures of him, all i got was a bald white dude, idk if that's him


I went to high school with him. Both of us are class of LBHS '97. Dude knew his wrestling Hardcore back as a young teen. I would hang out with him and he had a massive tape library. He would get bullied sometimes until he hit his growth spurt then people suddenly became much nicer to him . Over all a good dude, I recall his father being a great guy.

I'm glad to see someone who was really passionate about wrestling being able to contribute in some way yes his name is actually Brian Last. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DUD

Two Sheds said:


> Experience is finally out:


@The Legit Lioness glad to see Cornette answered your question.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> @The Legit Lioness glad to see Cornette answered your question.


*Lol my thread was in response to this video.*


----------



## thisissting

Will Ostrich lol you have got to love it!


----------



## Oracle

Corny comes up with the best nicknames someone needs to make a proper list of them


----------



## DUD

Jesus the timing of this has made Uncle Dave look stupid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Wridacule

Oracle said:


> Corny comes up with the best nicknames someone needs to make a proper list of them


My current favorite is "the black fellows" that shit gets me every time 🤣

And to no surprise! Corny was pretty fair about Will after seeing him wrestle again


----------



## DUD

Wridacule said:


> My current favorite is "the black fellows" that shit gets me every time 🤣
> 
> And to no surprise! Corny was pretty fair about Will after seeing him wrestle again


Think Brian had it spot on. If your debut is to lose in a six man on Rampage you're going to hold back on your best work.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wridacule said:


> My current favorite is "the black fellows" that shit gets me every time 🤣
> 
> And to no surprise! Corny was pretty fair about Will after seeing him wrestle again


*I thought Ospreay would be on the banned list for the ballet recital with Ricochet, but Cornette found it funny instead of offensive.*


----------



## Wridacule

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I thought Ospreay would be on the banned list for the ballet recital with Ricochet, but Cornette found it funny instead of offensive.*


Same. But Corny is a lot more fair than people give him credit for. I'm sure seeing the work Will put into his physical transformation and presentation helps a lot. I bet he gives Will's first singles match a fair shake too


----------



## DUD

I think he got a bye because Cornette found it hilarious exactly how much Meltzer had been hyping up how good he was.


----------



## thisissting

Wridacule said:


> My current favorite is "the black fellows" that shit gets me every time 🤣
> 
> And to no surprise! Corny was pretty fair about Will after seeing him wrestle again


He pretty much said he didn't see anything that impressed him but also nothing terrible and that he would like to see him again. But he also said that already he can tell he isn't near the best in the world. Not much of a promo. Pretty fair I'd say.


----------



## Wridacule

thisissting said:


> He pretty much said he didn't see anything that impressed him but also nothing terrible and that he would like to see him again. But he also said that already he can tell he isn't near the best in the world. Not much of a promo. Pretty fair I'd say.


Really fair. I've never been blown away by a promo from Will. He's way more than some flippy midget though. I just thought it was really cool even Jim could admit that.


----------



## Irish Jet

The scheduling of his podcasts is trash. Puts me off listening to them. Always outdated by the time of release.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm disappointed in Cornette for not seeing obvious sandbagging because he's so biased towards Thunder Rosa.*


----------



## One Shed

Irish Jet said:


> The scheduling of his podcasts is trash. Puts me off listening to them. Always outdated by the time of release.


It does suck the release dates keep slipping more and more. We used to get the Drive-Thru on Mondays. This week's we got today, Thursday. He has his packing and shipping outsourced now so he needs to get back on a proper schedule. We than fans demand it!


----------



## Shaz Cena




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535540472076292097


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


>


I loved his reaction of "Well I'm glad she cleared all that up."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*



*



*



*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*To whoever said Cornette uploads a week late, he got these up in under 24 hours:*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *To whoever said Cornette uploads a week late, he got these up in under 24 hours:*


I definitely am (pleasantly) shocked the Experience is on time this week. I still have not finished the Drive-thru since it was late.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## yeahright2

The Legit Lioness said:


> *To whoever said Cornette uploads a week late, he got these up in under 24 hours:*


I don´t agree with his program schedule this week. Nobody cares about what happened to a wrestling video library. When Vince stepped down as CEO, that should be the lead story.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t agree with his program schedule this week. Nobody cares about what happened to a wrestling video library. When Vince stepped down as CEO, that should be the lead story.


*Then just wait for the YouTube clips and watch what you want 🤷🏽‍♂️*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Then just wait for the YouTube clips and watch what you want 🤷🏽‍♂️*


I could do that of course.. But it´s breaking news, and probably the biggest story in I don´t know how long.. maybe ever.
The rest of the show is interesting too, but it´s not important news.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*There, Cornette is all caught up with breaking news:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette heard y'all's complaints and adjusted accordingly!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539400856000507904







*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cornette heard y'all's complaints and adjusted accordingly!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539400856000507904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"She (Stephanie) probably gets her own belt as interim CEO."

I died. Hahahahaha.

Edit: "He signed the wrong one-legged paralegal."

I died again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

Line of the decade:

"Vince paid more for sex than he did for WCW."


----------



## Irish Jet

So they released a show on Thursday evening and they haven’t even watched any of Raw?

I know they recorded the Vince episode later but god damn it’s a joke how long it takes them to get an outdated podcast out.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

Dax called Tony a genius and Tony said "That's great coming from you considering the guy(Cornette) who I got the music from(doesn't believe that)" and Dax said "Uh, that's a gimmick"

Tony's actually sad his idol doesn't think highly of him. Dax is right though, it's Jim's gimmick. That's why people listen to him, to hear him shit on today's wrestling. His rants are where the money is at for Jim.
He's very selective on what he praises and keeps at a minimal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Dax called Tony a genius and Tony said "That's great coming from you considering the guy(Cornette) who I got the music from(doesn't believe that)" and Dax said "Uh, that's a gimmick"
> 
> Tony's actually sad his idol doesn't think highly of him. Dax is right though, it's Jim's gimmick. That's why people listen to him, to hear him shit on today's wrestling. His rants are where the money is at for Jim.
> He's very selective on what he praises and keeps at a minimal.


*Yeah guys, hating Vince Russo is also a 25 year long work. It's not like Cornette has been completely candid about what he despises his whole life or anything.*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yeah guys, hating Vince Russo is also a 25 year long work. It's not like Cornette has been completely candid about what he despises his whole life or anything.*


I mean he can genuinely not like Omega and The Bucks but still play up how much he doesn't like them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I mean he can genuinely not like Omega and The Bucks but still play up how much he doesn't like them.


*The problem is people are purposefully conflating theatrics with disingenuity.*


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The problem is people are purposefully conflating theatrics with disingenuity.*


Surely though you can tell Jim is sometimes amplifying stuff. And he generally doesn't go into shows to praise them, he goes in to rant on shit.

I've seen fans moan about him for praising Punk, Cody and others, and that's from his fanbase.
Listening to Cornette I can see when he is giving legitimate criticism, and it's generally to people he likes, and when he is just picking on the most miniscule things, generally to people he doesn't like.

Let's take Cole for example. He was never a body guy and his muscle loss started way back in NXT. Was never an issue then. He also did hokey shit from time to time but it was again, never an issue. He also had his fair share of spotfests is NXT but Jim never went in on him for them.
As soon as he turned on him, everything suddenly stunk about Cole for Jim.

If you're in Jim's good books he'll overlook many things. If you're in his bad books then he'll rip you apart.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Surely though you can tell Jim is sometimes amplifying stuff. And he generally doesn't go into shows to praise them, he goes in to rant on shit.
> 
> I've seen fans moan about him for praising Punk, Cody and others, and that's from his fanbase.
> Listening to Cornette I can see when he is giving legitimate criticism, and it's generally to people he likes, and when he is just picking on the most miniscule things, generally to people he doesn't like.
> 
> Let's take Cole for example. He was never a body guy and his muscle loss started way back in NXT. Was never an issue then. He also did hokey shit from time to time but it was again, never an issue. He also had his fair share of spotfests is NXT but Jim never went in on him for them.
> As soon as he turned on him, everything suddenly stunk about Cole for Jim.
> 
> If you're in Jim's good books he'll overlook many things. If you're in his bad books then he'll rip you apart.


*Your argument falls flat when you fail to consider that the Adam Cole issue isn't a Jim Cornette specific problem, but a large amount of the general wrestling audience. Jim Cornette didn't have to tell me to feel that way because I watched him on NXT and it's like seeing two different people perform. It gave me a greater appreciation for Triple H for protecting him so much.

As for fans complaining about the praise, that hasn't stopped him from continuing to do it. He still loves Cody and Punk. He goes into AEW programs expecting to shit on it because it is shit. There was one week in May where I completely disagreed with him saying a show was bad, but that's it in the last 3 years, because he's generally correct*.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## thisissting

Jim had precisely my take on Okada and the others. None of them look a big deal or perform like a big deal. They should be booked much stronger coming in to another promotion. Okada literally looked like some tourist had walked into arena and Tanahashi looked like shit in his debut. They did simar with ospray and with Jay White. This immediately makes the mainstream fan think who the hell are these guys they don't look bigger better or faster than anyone already in aew so why should I give a fuck about them? The commentators are screaming about how they are the best in thee world but nothing on the screen is saying that. Ospray looked miles above the rest judging by the ppv although he does have a few annoying habits like omega does such as finger pointing odd facials and prissy prancy style at times. I wouldnt be surprised if omega helped 'train' him some of these bad habits.


----------



## thisissting

Be interesting to see if Jim could sit through this whole ppv. My bets are not a chance, and he is going to tear this debacle a new one! Lots of multi matches with no rules and underwhelming japanese guys. Ftr might get a word in but he will hate orange cassidy match even tho it was the best match of the night as he hates the gimmick. The 4 way and the mox match are going to get ripped apart.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


>


I like giving a listen every blue moon when he speaks about something I thought was legitimately great - like the Christian promo

it tells me how full of shit he is

the only issue i have is with his issue about the Battle Royale being the catalyst - 90% if us knew that was where it started / the whole thing was setup since then

so, disappointed he does not get that - or disregards it to slate TK for no reason, while it was actually a good booking call


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I like giving a listen every blue moon when he speaks about something I thought was legitimately great - like the Christian promo
> 
> it tells me how full of shit he is
> 
> the only issue i have is with his issue about the Battle Royale being the catalyst - 90% if us knew that was where it started / the whole thing was setup since then
> 
> so, disappointed he does not get that - or disregards it to slate TK for no reason, while it was actually a good booking call


It was so hilariously petty on Christians part as well, I laughed hard for like 30 seconds at least. Ultimo Heel in his suede jacket and black turtle. Just fantastic!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The PPV reviews should start coming in tomorrow.*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Don't really get why he was so confused by Darby's promo, So what do we got The bucks and 2 members of bullet club, hikuleo and el phantasmo against me and sting and were bringing some backup, shingo and hiromu.

Its not an amazing promo by any means but I didn't find it that confusing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I like giving a listen every blue moon when he speaks about something I thought was legitimately great - like the Christian promo
> 
> it tells me how full of shit he is
> 
> the only issue i have is with his issue about the Battle Royale being the catalyst - 90% if us knew that was where it started / the whole thing was setup since then
> 
> so, disappointed he does not get that - or disregards it to slate TK for no reason, while it was actually a good booking call


*No, it wasn't, just like Giulia Hart turning 6 months after everyone stopped giving a shit was an awful booking decision. Tony Khan routinely fails to strike while the iron is hot because he and some goofy ass fans love jerking it to "LONG TERM BOOKING!!11!!" instead of doing what makes sense in the moment.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No, it wasn't, just like Giulia Hart turning 6 months after everyone stopped giving a shit was an awful booking decision. Tony Khan routinely fails to strike while the iron is hot because he and some goofy ass fans love jerking it to "LONG TERM BOOKING!!11!!" instead of doing what makes sense in the moment.*


oh go fly a kite

everybody with 1 single brain cell who watches the product knew from that moment it was on - and there were hints throughout - as far back as when Lucha put Christian on his shoulders and JB had a wtf look on his face

it is so far perfectly booked and executed


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh go fly a kite
> 
> everybody with 1 single brain cell who watches the product knew from that moment it was on - and there were hints throughout - as far back as when Lucha put Christian on his shoulders and JB had a wtf look on his face
> 
> it is so far perfectly booked and executed





LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh go fly a kite
> 
> everybody with 1 single brain cell who watches the product knew from that moment it was on - and there were hints throughout - as far back as when Lucha put Christian on his shoulders and JB had a wtf look on his face
> 
> it is so far perfectly booked and executed


You knew it was gonna happen at some point but they've only really ramped it up in the last couple months IMO.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh go fly a kite
> 
> everybody with 1 single brain cell who watches the product knew from that moment it was on - and there were hints throughout - as far back as when Lucha put Christian on his shoulders and JB had a wtf look on his face
> 
> it is so far perfectly booked and executed


*Yeah no one cares, it's stupid. Christian has been mocked incessantly and called a flop for a year. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yeah no one cares, it's stupid. Christian has been mocked incessantly and called a flop for a year. *


‘No one cares’ - except all the people who care


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘No one cares’ - except all the people who care


*
And all 5 of you can keep pretending that Christian did anything memorable after dropping the TNA titles.*


----------



## Lurker V2.0




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *And all 5 of you can keep pretending that Christian did anything memorable after dropping the TNA titles.*


5m l’il bro

you don‘t even know, the peeps are out there


----------



## Thomazbr

Christian's run on AEW has been nothing short of commendable


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 5m l’il bro
> 
> you don‘t even know, the peeps are out there


*It's crazy that you're more focused on Cornette being annoyed by the obviously bad booking than the fact that he spent most of the video praising the actual promo.*


----------



## thisissting

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I like giving a listen every blue moon when he speaks about something I thought was legitimately great - like the Christian promo
> 
> it tells me how full of shit he is
> 
> the only issue i have is with his issue about the Battle Royale being the catalyst - 90% if us knew that was where it started / the whole thing was setup since then
> 
> so, disappointed he does not get that - or disregards it to slate TK for no reason, while it was actually a good booking call


He is right though the heel turn was based on a weak reason they could have come up with something better. And to be fair to him he said this was the best heel promo he has heard in many years. That's fucking mega high praise. He was pretty much bang on too. The promo was by miles and miles the best thing on the show despite every star new Japan have being on the show to promote the ppv. None of them came near the impact a 50 year old Christian could make in 10 mins on the mic.


----------



## thisissting

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's crazy that you're more focused on Cornette being annoyed by the obviously bad booking than the fact that he spent most of the video praising the actual promo.*


Exactly he literally loved it and all he said was 100% bang on. This is the difference between a top class well trained performer like Christian and folk like the bucks and omega who cannot do promos on this level and can't be taken seriously.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's crazy that you're more focused on Cornette being annoyed by the obviously bad booking than the fact that he spent most of the video praising the actual promo.*


who is more focused?

i said the one thing that annoyed me and you could not wait to jump to papa Cornys defence

if you kept it in, we would not be having this convo and my day would be a tad sunnier for it xD


----------



## thisissting

The cattle class guy can't help biting every time at even the most obscure things. Must have worse anger management issues than corny does!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who is more focused?
> 
> i said the one thing that annoyed me and you could not wait to jump to papa Cornys defence
> 
> if you kept it in, we would not be having this convo and my day would be a tad sunnier for it xD


*Your days will continue to be rainy until you hop on this Stardom bandwagon 🌞.*


----------



## One Shed

We all know they all listen to Corny even if they disagree or grit their teeth 

When do we get to find out what happened to Marko? Was he kayfabe stepped on/run over/choked on a dildo (again)?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> We all know they all listen to Corny even if they disagree or grit their teeth
> 
> When do we get to find out what happened to Marko? Was he kayfabe stepped on/run over/choked on a dildo (again)?


*I think people are looking too much into that. Christian was referencing him getting fired.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I think people are looking too much into that. Christian was referencing him getting fired.*


Because I need to see Marko kayfabe killed off on screen.


----------



## Art Vandaley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh go fly a kite
> 
> everybody with 1 single brain cell who watches the product knew from that moment it was on - and there were hints throughout - as far back as when Lucha put Christian on his shoulders and JB had a wtf look on his face
> 
> it is so far perfectly booked and executed



Are you kidding? Its been horrifically booked and executed.

They did it 6 months too late and with a pathetic nonsensical reason for the turn.

I was looking forward to that for ages, and what a let down.

I mean Christian is a great heel and made the best of a bad situation.

But perfectly booked and executed? Are you kidding?


----------



## Irish Jet

Art Vandaley said:


> But perfectly booked and executed? Are you kidding?


Everything is to the cult. Don’t bother.


----------



## Thomazbr

A cult calling other people cults its a riot.
Jesus, it's why you're better off watching Wrestling alone than interacting with the community


----------



## Irish Jet

Thomazbr said:


> A cult calling other people cults its a riot.
> Jesus, it's why you're better off watching Wrestling alone than interacting with the community


I'm sorry - what?

Cornette uses the term ironically - It's a brand ffs. I've criticised Cornette more in this thread than your average AEW fanboy will about anything. A fanbase utterly bereft of critical thinking.


----------



## Irish Jet

Also another hilariously long wait for a podcast. Their producers and editors at Arcadian Vanguard need to be purged.

We get the reaction to the PPV when the discourse has already moved on to B&G. They're losing me with this shit. Considering how popular Cornette is it's bizarre that this is the best they can do.


----------



## One Shed

The Drive-Thru is out! And yes, he reviews the media scrum 









Episode 250: Jim Reviews AEW Forbidden Door - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim reviews AEW Forbidden Door! Also, Jim reviews the AEW media scrum! Plus Jim talks about John Cena's 20th Anniversary on Raw, another scandalous Vince McMahon story, swimming under water & more! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The RAW review hit YouTube before Forbidden Door*.















Irish Jet said:


> Also another hilariously long wait for a podcast. Their producers and editors at Arcadian Vanguard need to be purged.
> 
> We get the reaction to the PPV when the discourse has already moved on to B&G. They're losing me with this shit. Considering how popular Cornette is it's bizarre that this is the best they can do.


*They might need to start doing live recordings like other popular podcasts.*


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds You beat me by literal seconds 😭*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds You beat me by literal seconds 😭*


----------



## Thomazbr

Oh so people deleted my post
Fine let me reword it for a more PG audience

You play enough being stupid and suddenly you're surrounded by real stupid people.

Anyway uh Cornette should really like admit he doesn't know anything about grappling and just give up on any analysis he could do on ZSJ. ZSJ gimmick and wrestling style is so easy to understand (he is an annoying posh prick who likes tying people in knots until they can't do anything but tap) and it's crazy how he is unable to understand that.


----------



## One Shed

Thomazbr said:


> Oh so people deleted my post
> Fine let me reword it for a more PG audience
> 
> You play enough being stupid and suddenly you're surrounded by real stupid people.
> 
> Anyway uh Cornette should really like admit he doesn't know anything about grappling and just give up on any analysis he could do on ZSJ. ZSJ gimmick and wrestling style is so easy to understand (he is an annoying posh prick who likes tying people in knots until they can't do anything but tap) and it's crazy how he is unable to understand that.


What presented on AEW TV conveyed that?


----------



## Thomazbr

Two Sheds said:


> What presented on AEW TV conveyed that?


ZSJ entire fucking being projects that.


----------



## One Shed

Thomazbr said:


> ZSJ entire fucking being projects that.


Not really. I do not hate the guy, but having him take two minutes on TV to introduce himself to the audience would have been nice, and what I would consider the absolute bare minimum for bringing in someone new. It is just so lazy not to do it.


----------



## Thomazbr

Two Sheds said:


> Not really. I do not hate the guy, but having him take two minutes on TV to introduce himself to the audience would have been nice, and what I would consider the absolute bare minimum for bringing in someone new. It is just so lazy not to do it.


Man, Cornette went out of his way to watch promos of ZSJ.
He knows enough to make a judgment call on what is his character. It's REALLY not that deep when it comes to ZSJ and quite frankly, opinions are opinions, but Cornette's opinion on the match is one of someone who somehow doesn't actually follow any form of combat sports, who didn't live through UFC 1 or at the very least knows that BJJ isn't an acronym for some variation of oral sex. Like Cornette's big gotcha moment against Zack is when he pulls Cesaro to the ground near the end of the match and puts him in an "octopus hold" and says that Zack released it himself when it was Cesaro dragging himself to the ropes which Zack, like a good heel, stills holds and tortures more of Cesaro's arm until Bryce has to physically separate both of them while JR notes that that ZSJ is very cavalier about not releasing the holds on time.
Is that really a big gotcha moment? I don't really think it is.


----------



## One Shed

Thomazbr said:


> Man, Cornette went out of his way to watch promos of ZSJ.
> He knows enough to make a judgment call on what is his character. It's REALLY not that deep when it comes to ZSJ and quite frankly, opinions are opinions, but Cornette's opinion on the match is one of someone who somehow doesn't actually follow any form of combat sports, who didn't live through UFC 1 or at the very least knows that BJJ isn't an acronym for some variation of oral sex. Like Cornette's big gotcha moment against Zack is when he pulls Cesaro to the ground near the end of the match and puts him in an "octopus hold" and says that Zack released it himself when it was Cesaro dragging himself to the ropes which Zack, like a good heel, stills holds and tortures more of Cesaro's arm until Bryce has to physically separate both of them while JR notes that that ZSJ is very cavalier about not releasing the holds on time.
> Is that really a big gotcha moment? I don't really think it is.


I have not listened to his full review yet so I will reserve commenting on that until I do. All I know is what was presented on AEW's show and the one promo Cornette listened to that was given after the New Japan show (and of course never played on AEW TV).



Thomazbr said:


> BJJ isn't an acronym for some variation of oral sex.


It can be both


----------



## Wridacule

🤣🤣🤣 That Zach Sabre thumbnail!!!


----------



## Wolf Mark

Two Sheds said:


>


Ah Na. For the first time in a long time, that made me question Cornette.


----------



## thisissting

Irish Jet said:


> Also another hilariously long wait for a podcast. Their producers and editors at Arcadian Vanguard need to be purged.
> 
> We get the reaction to the PPV when the discourse has already moved on to B&G. They're losing me with this shit. Considering how popular Cornette is it's bizarre that this is the best they can do.


Probably putting off watching the shambles with all the unknown Japanese guys and aew top guys missing knowing he would hate it. Which he did.


----------



## thisissting

ZSJ is an interesting technical wrestler but he isn't a good promo and a bit of charisma void which is why he hasn't really become a worldwide star. He is a sort of extension of kip sabian. Skills like Bryan but not the appeal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

thisissting said:


> ZSJ is an interesting technical wrestler but he isn't a good promo and a bit of charisma void which is why he hasn't really become a worldwide star. He is a sort of extension of kip sabian. Skills like Bryan but not the appeal.


*That's why I didn't give a single fuck when people were name dropping him as Bryan's opponent. I wanted Bryan versus Okada, full stop.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## thisissting

'minoro suzuki: the Japanese faberge egg' lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark

My God this was an embarrassing media scrum. They are calling themselves genius cause of the music. AEW is in worse shape than I thought.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The media scrum reviews are up!




















*


----------



## One Shed

I just heard about dick boy working at Disneyland


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The media scrum reviews are up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


His hate for Moxley is hilarious. I don't completely disagree with him.


----------



## .christopher.

Wolf Mark said:


> His hate for Moxley is hilarious. I don't completely disagree with him.


lol same, mate

I've never got Moxley, tbf. When I started watching the WWE again in 2013 with the shield at the forefront of the show, I just didn't get into it. Couldn't, and still can't, get into any of those three.

it especially sucks now as one of the few guys I like in AEW has taken a backseat to this backyard wrestler and basically become his cheerleader.


----------



## Wolf Mark

.christopher. said:


> lol same, mate
> 
> I've never got Moxley, tbf. When I started watching the WWE again in 2013 with the shield at the forefront of the show, I just didn't get into it. Couldn't, and still can't, get into any of those three.
> 
> it especially sucks now as one of the few guys I like in AEW has taken a backseat to this backyard wrestler and basically become his cheerleader.


My issue has been him having become a sort of garbage match wrestling guy and a Stone Cold cosplay. I thought early on in the Shield there was something intriguing about the guy. Esp. when the Shield first came in they did a sit down interview with them, trying to find what they were about. And Ambrose at the time delivered an intriguing promo that made me notice. Then I kept watching and he was a different cat. But somehow his stuff never came together as a solo act. Then he left for injuries and returned all ripped and buff. Then he did his "prison video" after he left WWE and he's been "Backyard Stone Cold" ever since. 

But to me that never was what made him interesting. He shoud never have been Stone Cold, he should have been Piper. That should have been his trajectory. We have had enough "badass" characters as it is. Give me wild, give me someone that you never know what he's gonna. That's what I mean when I say I saw a different cat in that guy. We need guys who can bring something unique. He could have done that but he didn't.


----------



## thisissting

.christopher. said:


> lol same, mate
> 
> I've never got Moxley, tbf. When I started watching the WWE again in 2013 with the shield at the forefront of the show, I just didn't get into it. Couldn't, and still can't, get into any of those three.
> 
> it especially sucks now as one of the few guys I like in AEW has taken a backseat to this backyard wrestler and basically become his cheerleader.


He was the worst guy out of the shield IMO. Since being in aew he has been exposed as a limited garbage wrestler as corny as framed him. Don't get me wrong I don't mind some garbage wrestling I loved Terry funk cactus Jack and even public enemy and ecw but you don't put the guy as a main event.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Blood N Guts reviews are up!*


----------



## One Shed

Complete Drive-Thru:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Complete Drive-Thru:


*People are really fascinated with these Hulk Hogan Beach Shop stories.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *People are really fascinated with these Hulk Hogan Beach Shop stories.*


Hearing Brian laugh maniacally when Jim was reading the email about the guy being banned for life was really funny haha.


----------



## thisissting

So Jim thinks the Gunn Club have the potential to be 'the best heel tag team in the business' but thinks the young bucks are rotten. I often agree with much of what he says but this is a good example of some of his favouritism. He clearly is close to Billy gunn as this is nonsense the gunn club are green as grass and have been pretty rotten. I'd rather watch some dark order tag teams.


----------



## Gn1212

Cornette covered the


Gn1212 said:


> Dax called Tony a genius and Tony said "That's great coming from you considering the guy(Cornette) who I got the music from(doesn't believe that)" and Dax said "Uh, that's a gimmick"


Just listened to Cornette covering it. He did put FTR over as always, they're probably one of the few who can get away with it.
Interesting that Brian doesn't fully disagree that Tony is a genius, moreso as a promoter than a booker.


----------



## One Shed

Well @The Legit Lioness, we got a late day Drive-thru surprise. It says in the description he answers questions including stuff about Kenny. but I am thinking this was recorded before the latest thing so likely we sadly will have to wait for that epic rant:









Episode 251 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Max Dupree, Roddy Piper, Kenny Omega, Sammy Guevara, Vince at UFC & much more! Also, Jim plays Guess The Program! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...




omny.fm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Well @The Legit Lioness, we got a late day Drive-thru surprise. It says in the description he answers questions including stuff about Kenny. but I am thinking this was recorded before the latest thing so likely we sadly will have to wait for that epic rant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 251 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru
> 
> 
> This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Max Dupree, Roddy Piper, Kenny Omega, Sammy Guevara, Vince at UFC & much more! Also, Jim plays Guess The Program! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected] Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


*Listening now:




















*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Whew, Cornette is going to piss off the AEW fanbase BIG TIME when they find out he said Theory is a better worker than Kenny.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Whew, Cornette is going to piss off the AEW fanbase BIG TIME when they find out he said Theory is a better worker than Kenny.*




Theory much better in 2022 than Kenny has been so far.


----------



## .christopher.

Loved him burying Joey Ryan again

He's spot on when he says these guys aren't/weren't ever actually over. A few weirdos in this tiny, insignificant wrestling bubble cheering and laughing at your shit does not constitute as being over. Same with Orange Cassidy and Danhausen now.


----------



## One Shed

I think this is a first, but they put up two YouTube clips BEFORE the Experience was posted:


----------



## Hephaesteus

*_sees 41 minute vid about olivier and prepares popcorn._ This is gonna be good


----------



## thisissting

Cracking comeback from Jim to Kenny. Will see if omega continues or gives up like he normally does a broken beaten man.


----------



## Wridacule

Two Sheds said:


> I think this is a first, but they put up two YouTube clips BEFORE the Experience was posted:


Corny 3-0!!! Kenny needs to let this beef go 🤣 Jim hates rap, but he just caught a clean body!!!


----------



## Shaz Cena

Two Sheds said:


> I think this is a first, but they put up two YouTube clips BEFORE the Experience was posted:


I legit did not know why Jim Cornette hated Kenny Omega. After hearing this video I know. This dude is just too great. His roasts are entertaining to listen to. These 41 minutes passed by in seconds. Goddamn man!


----------



## One Shed

Full Experience finally out:









Episode 439: Hush Money - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim talks about the latest news from the Vince McMahon scandals, Kenny Omega's whining, Ranger Ross and much more! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling Knowledge...




omny.fm


----------



## Tobiyama

No Hogan's beach shop stories this week? That's too bad.


----------



## yeahright2

Yep. Corny killed Kenny.. Again.


----------



## thisissting

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. Corny killed Kenny.. Again.


Lol good one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. Corny killed Kenny.. Again.


*







*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Typical AEW fans


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## kingfunkel

Brian Last and Joey Janela going at it on twitter. Can't wait for the inevitable Corny rant!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed




----------



## .christopher.

I just listened to their review of the Bret-Shawn rivalry, actually. Good stuff.

Also, looool at Fatty McButterface and other clowns saying Benoit and Angle wouldn't be able to keep up with todays "wrestlers". Glad Corny buried her ugly arse again.

It explains everything when people in the business today actually believe that. No wonder it's the utter shits.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## .christopher.

kingfunkel said:


> Brian Last and Joey Janela going at it on twitter. Can't wait for the inevitable Corny rant!!!


Just had a look at that. Brian shouldn't even demean himself by responding to that fuckwit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## The real Axel

What are some of your favourite Cornette quotes?

"He took a bump that looked like an old man slippin' off the side of a toilet" - referring to Luther taking a powerbomb from Cassidy. Always lose it when I go back and listen to this clip.

"Baked potato in a body suit" - referring to Evil Uno.

"If Moxley worked at a carnival he'd be the one asking to have the geek job!"


----------



## Dr. Jones

His classics that are just out there that only Cornette would know and use regularly

"Slicker than cum on a gold tooth"

"Deader than a plate full of piss"

"Deader than kelsey's nuts"

For whatever reason I also just find it hilarious that he refers to Russo as "shit stain" without even thinking twice about it. The names are just interchangeable to him


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed




----------



## KrysRaw1

The Video about AEW burying Wardlow against the company clown is so spot on. 

Wardlow was geeked out bad against Orange and humiliated in the process. It was a massively failed booking job by cocekhan to have Wardlow.who overcame a pack of security barely win against a guy who weighs about 150 and is a comedy gimmick. Absolute burial.


----------



## thisissting

Jim completely buries the young bucks in his clip this week. Absolutely brutal but true.


----------



## yeahright2

Jim giving away the direct phone numbers to Vince, Johnny Ace and Jarrett was hilarious. Shows how much he think they ruined Wardlow by having him in a lengthy match with the mascot


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

Wow Christian has done the impossible, he got Jim Cornette to say something nice about Luchasaurus.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

KrysRaw1 said:


> The Video about AEW burying Wardlow against the company clown is so spot on.
> 
> Wardlow was geeked out bad against Orange and humiliated in the process. It was a massively failed booking job by cocekhan to have Wardlow.who overcame a pack of security barely win against a guy who weighs about 150 and is a comedy gimmick. Absolute burial.


I've heard people say Tony Kahn respects Cornette's opinion even though he doesn't agree with him. I'm not always in agreement with JC but he's spot on Wardlow's booking.

Is it me, or is Dynamite sans MJF/Punk/Danielson less entertaining than these podcasts? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

Last called Twinkle Toes nearing a return lmao


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Ger

KrysRaw1 said:


> The Video about AEW burying Wardlow against the company clown is so spot on.
> 
> Wardlow was geeked out bad against Orange and humiliated in the process. It was a massively failed booking job by cocekhan to have Wardlow.who overcame a pack of security barely win against a guy who weighs about 150 and is a comedy gimmick. Absolute burial.


Cornette is one of the few people, who is not looking for a job with AEW or trying to please AEW fans at all costs. He got his own stuff running and he knows he got people listening. Btw ... more than other wrestling commentators have.
Therefore Cornette can say the obvious things, because he is not living in an imaginary wrestling bubble.


----------



## Gn1212

Some big claims from Jim and Brian about Kenny and Bucks. I do wonder who within AEW is feeding them all that gossip.
FTR is too obvious and I don't think Jim and Briam would throw them under the bus like this.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## kingfunkel

Didn't expect Cornette to still have Vince Mcmahon's number. 
I'm actually enjoying the clips of Corny talking about swimming, roller-coasters, roller blading than the actual wrestling content atm. Also big bad Ron from the beach shop is golden. 

Think he needs to branch out and just do a podcast, with people asking him his opinion on random topics.


----------



## One Shed

kingfunkel said:


> Didn't expect Cornette to still have Vince Mcmahon's number.
> I'm actually enjoying the clips of Corny talking about swimming, roller-coasters, roller blading than the actual wrestling content atm. Also big bad Ron from the beach shop is golden.
> 
> Think he needs to branch out and just do a podcast, with people asking him his opinion on random topics.


Would have been better if they just called that number on air to see what would have happened.

"Hello, who's this, pal?"

"God damn, did you seriously tag team a paralegal with Johnny Ace?"

""You seen my egg, pal?"


----------



## One Shed

I loved the segment where they played the audio of Jericho just saying "yeah...mmhmm. Right. Sure." etc like a bitch knowing Jesse would tear him apart if he said anything he actually believed.

Plus Brian imitating Jesse saying that Jesse never met a conspiracy he did not like but when it came to Trump and the election just said "THAT'S NUTS!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## BlueEyedDevil

LL, looking forward to the Corny clip about Luchasaurus at high volume and vulgarity cranked up to 12. How many Triple Cheeseburgers from Wendy's and 2 Liters of Sprite will Jim have to go through to wash that botched program out of his hair? All coming soon on the Drive-thru...









*"Uhhhhhhhh... Oh shit! What the fuck???"*


----------



## One Shed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550622410344472576


----------



## One Shed

The special YouTube video on Vince retiring is out, and of course the art is spot-on:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

One Shed said:


> The special YouTube video on Vince retiring is out, and of course the art is spot-on:


*Is that Nikki Bella or Stephanie McMahon? 😂*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Is that Nikki Bella or Stephanie McMahon? 😂*


Haha probably meant to be interchangeable.


----------



## .christopher.

An hour and a half on Vince’s retirement lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> An hour and a half on Vince’s retirement lol


*Cornette gave us road trip content this weekend, lol.

















*


----------



## .christopher.

No kidding, @The Legit Lioness lol

Usually I listen to the podcast but I've already started listening to these. "I'm still pissed because I was waiting to see the mixed tag team match at SummerSlam: HHH & Stephanie against Vince and Bruce" hahaha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

.christopher. said:


> No kidding, @The Legit Lioness lol
> 
> Usually I listen to the podcast but I've already started listening to these. "I'm still pissed because I was waiting to see the mixed tag team match at SummerSlam: HHH & Stephanie against Vince and Bruce" hahaha


*I just can't listen to the podcast because the YouTube thumbnails make everything he says even funnier. It also removes the 30 minute rants about chasing deer in his backyard.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I just can't listen to the podcast because the YouTube thumbnails make everything he says even funnier. It also removes the 30 minute rants about chasing deer in his backyard.*


But the songs are never on YouTube and those are some of the best parts.


----------



## One Shed

Experience is out!









Episode 441: The Retirement Special - Jim Cornette Experience


This week on the Experience, Jim talks about Vince McMahon announcing his retirement and what it means for WWE! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, previews SummerSlam, and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...




omny.fm


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Tobiyama

Cornette is right about the barbed wire match. That is one of the worst things AEW has ever done. And Chris Jericho is the biggest problem in this company right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

One Shed said:


> Experience is out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 441: The Retirement Special - Jim Cornette Experience
> 
> 
> This week on the Experience, Jim talks about Vince McMahon announcing his retirement and what it means for WWE! Plus Jim reviews AEW Dynamite, previews SummerSlam, and much more! Follow Jim and Brian on Twitter: @TheJimCornette @GreatBrianLast Join Jim Cornette's College Of Wrestling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omny.fm


*I'm laughing so hard at the Bronze Medal Meme 🤣🤣🤣*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jim only putting Roman, Brock, and Theory on Noah's Ark tells you everything you need to know about his thoughts on WWE.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jim only putting Roman, Brock, and Theory on Noah's Ark tells you everything you need to know about his thoughts on WWE.*


But he praises and loves WWE more than AEW! The narrative told me so!


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## thisissting

Did you see the fan with the Jim Cornette sucks sign on rampage this week? He was also wearing an FTR shirt a tag team Jim bigs up most weeks and who also big Jim up. What a dumb idiot?


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed

Wow, Jim finally managed to get in contact with Weasel Dooley for the first time in over 25 years. Hope he gets him on the show.


----------



## thisissting

I guess jims dvr ran out. Danielson didn't tap out to garcia he passed out. Can't say I disagree with his summary of another loss for danielson but its clearly Bryan's own decision and regardless of what Jim says it can't be a bad thing for garcia and danielson is still regarded the best in the world. Could do with the world title soon though. I guess he will be written out of TV for a while tho if still selling concussion issues or maybe Tony will put him in a death match lol. The concrete ddt spot in this match was ridiculous for one of their top stars to take not even on a ppv against a top guy. Garcia badly needs to bulk up he looks about as threatening as Adam Cole.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Summerslam and Dynamite reviews are all up. I'll need two posts for this:




















*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette opened the Logan Paul review by saying he's already better than half the AEW roster. I'd say it's even more than that.*


----------



## .christopher.

thisissting said:


> I guess jims dvr ran out. Danielson didn't tap out to garcia he passed out. Can't say I disagree with his summary of another loss for danielson but its clearly Bryan's own decision and regardless of what Jim says it can't be a bad thing for garcia and danielson is still regarded the best in the world. Could do with the world title soon though. I guess he will be written out of TV for a while tho if still selling concussion issues or maybe Tony will put him in a death match lol. The concrete ddt spot in this match was ridiculous for one of their top stars to take not even on a ppv against a top guy. Garcia badly needs to bulk up he looks about as threatening as Adam Cole.


nah, it hurts Bryan tremendously. This isn’t a one off like Hurricane fluking a win over Rock who only lost to stars. Bryan has been beaten by so many jabronis since returning from retirement. It all adds up.


----------



## .christopher.

Shows you how awful wrestlers are these days when Logan Paul and that Pat guy outshine the majority.

1996 Steve Mongo McMichael would look like Hulk Hogan today, but he came in an era where wrestlers actually had a clue.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette was pretty disgusted that Taz didn't know what's going on with his own stable. They tried to play it off tonight by having him refer to them as the FORMER Team Taz, like that makes it any better 😂.




*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dax called out Meltzer on his bullshit and Cornette had a field day with it 😂😂😂


















 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555649612857413634
Brian Last said there are lots of wrestlers hiding on message boards too. I think Matt Hardy has been the only person caught here. @Firefromthegods Do you see a lot of pro AEW accounts with Jacksonville, FL IP addresses? 🤔 *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

Jim reading Russo's "ideas" for Shotgun Saturday Night was hilarious.


----------



## kingfunkel

From that shotgun Saturday night, you can understand why Cornette hates him and yet Mcmahon hired him. His ideas were too illogical and insane for Cornette but for Vince they were a lot of fresh ideas. You also get an understanding of Russo's WCW/TNA days. The tough guy badge popped me! 

I do wonder what Brian and Corny know about the Bucks, Omega, Page and the divas that he didn't go into detail with.


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Dax called out Meltzer on his bullshit and Cornette had a field day with it 😂😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555649612857413634
> Brian Last said there are lots of wrestlers hiding on message boards too. I think Matt Hardy has been the only person caught here. @Firefromthegods Do you see a lot of pro AEW accounts with Jacksonville, FL IP addresses? 🤔 *


What do you mean Matt Hardy was caught here? 👀


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Finally, the Laurinaitis roast is up! The rant is only 10 minutes though. The rest is a long ad.












*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette just dropped a 25-minute rant on Tony Khan's "alleged" backstage behavior:
















*


----------



## RapShepard

He needs to get better at dropping while shit is relevant.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> He needs to get better at dropping while shit is relevant.


*Next weekend's podcast will cover Angela Yee leaving the Breakfast Club 😂*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Next weekend's podcast will cover Angela Yee leaving the Breakfast Club *


And maybe by labor day he'll get to Dexter Lumis returning


----------



## Ger

I guess I missed the explaining podcast, but why Jim is talking about the "The Big Bang Theory" show so often??


----------



## Hephaesteus

Ger said:


> I guess I missed the explaining podcast, but why Jim is talking about the "The Big Bang Theory" show so often??


Cuz its on the same station as AEW and is apparently still as successful as AEW despite running repeats


----------



## One Shed

Ger said:


> I guess I missed the explaining podcast, but why Jim is talking about the "The Big Bang Theory" show so often??


It is the show that airs right before Dynamite in the US.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> And maybe by labor day he'll get to Dexter Lumis returning


*We'll get a review on this tongue in cheek tweet next week too:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558610266786594820*


----------



## Gn1212

RapShepard said:


> He needs to get better at dropping while shit is relevant.


I liked it when they tried those breaking news exclusives when Sasha and Naomi walked out.
They need more of that.

Not sure how it translates to the podcast numbers though. Perhaps that hinders the episodes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*



















*


----------



## kingfunkel

So I just had to watch that video - hocus pocus by focus. My god, the thought of Corny sitting there thinking "WTF is this" while watching it had me creased.
So does anyone know, if it was in fact Brian who told him to watch it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*



















*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The only thing funnier than Cornette's YouTube thumbnails is AEWBotches adding Cornette's narration to the matches 😂😂😂*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559892362415214592
*The Corny Drive Thru is also up on YouTube, and his NXT reviews are back!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@One Shed I'm stealing your gimmick by ANNOUNCING that the Drive Thru is open!!! And the Moxley masturbation video is up:






 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560315570490417158*


----------



## Gn1212

Can't wait for Cornette and Last to cover the latest bit of news.
They're gonna be eating all of it up. Bucks, Omega and Page are about to get a 50 minute clip on them.


----------



## thisissting

Looking forward to jims review of that car wreck comeback by omega. He is going to get ripped to pieces. Ill wager money he immediately rips him for that ring gear. What a fucking pussy the guy is. The finger pointing and facials were worse than ever and he looked gassed and slow in the ring. Either ham acting or he is still injured. Was like watching Jeff or matt Hardy.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@One Shed I'm stealing your gimmick by ANNOUNCING that the Drive Thru is open!!! And the Moxley masturbation video is up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560315570490417158*


I don't watch Garbage Championshit Wrestling, but I couldn't help but check this out. Ridiculous.


----------



## One Shed




----------



## One Shed




----------



## Kroem

"Couldn't whip cream with an outboard motor" was a pretty good line


----------



## One Shed




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@One Shed "We're our genuine selves, not a tribute act. We're not selfish!"

Oh my God, the insecurity is at an all time high.*


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@One Shed "We're our genuine selves, not a tribute act. We're not selfish!"
> 
> Oh my God, the insecurity is at an all time high.*


I was on the floor laughing hysterically during his whole phone sex hotline message promo. Just other universe stuff and major projecting. What he said they are not doing is EXACTLY what they are doing. But now they are being called out on it.


----------



## RapShepard

Cornette couldn't have deep throated Punk harder with that shit Hangman take


----------



## IronMan8

RapShepard said:


> Cornette couldn't have deep throated Punk harder with that shit Hangman take


Was he trying to help Punk convince people it's real?


----------



## IronMan8

So, Vince Russo came up with the idea for "The Elite"

...and HHH was Elite


----------



## One Shed

IronMan8 said:


> So, Vince Russo came up with the idea for "The Elite"
> 
> ...and HHH was Elite


Yeah that was pretty funny. I knew Russo was ultimately to blame for all this somehow.


----------



## Irish Jet

RapShepard said:


> Cornette couldn't have deep throated Punk harder with that shit Hangman take


Not wrong though.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Woops


----------



## Dr. Jones

RapShepard said:


> Cornette couldn't have deep throated Punk harder with that shit Hangman take


He said "Punk prints money". Is that actually a thing at all? I don't have numbers in front of me, I heard the ratings got a little boost when him and Bryan came over, but then went down again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Cornette couldn't have deep throated Punk harder with that shit Hangman take


*Tell me what you think was wrong about what he said though.

*


Dr. Jones said:


> He said "Punk prints money". Is that actually a thing at all? I don't have numbers in front of me, I heard the ratings got a little boost when him and Bryan came over, but then went down again


*Punk has consistently been the #1 minute by minute draw since his first appearance on Rampage this time last year. He also immediately paid for his contract in T-shirt and ice cream sales on day 1.*


----------



## Irish Jet

Dr. Jones said:


> He said "Punk prints money". Is that actually a thing at all? I don't have numbers in front of me, I heard the ratings got a little boost when him and Bryan came over, but then went down again


He’s consistently been their highest draw minute by minute and PPV buys have gone up considerably since he came back. Their 4 highest ever PPV sales have been the 4 he featured on since coming back, the one that he didn’t flopped. 

He’s by far their highest ever merchandise seller. His shirt caused PWT to contract out some of their work because they couldn’t cope with the demand.


----------



## RapShepard

IronMan8 said:


> Was he trying to help Punk convince people it's real?





One Shed said:


> Yeah that was pretty funny. I knew Russo was ultimately to blame for all this somehow.





Irish Jet said:


> Not wrong though.





Dr. Jones said:


> He said "Punk prints money". Is that actually a thing at all? I don't have numbers in front of me, I heard the ratings got a little boost when him and Bryan came over, but then went down again





The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tell me what you think was wrong about what he said though.*


The whole thing was just a one sided rant because he doesn't like The Elite. It's hard to take him serious when he acts like Page going off script is a super unprofessional and fire worthy offense. That Punk should've beat his ass and refused to work with him. But then act like Punk is super justified to pull the same thing 3 months later when Page wasn't even involved in the segment. 

It's one of the reasons he's hard to take serious he picks sides way too hard. Like when he was calling the Bucks and Omega sensitive only to turn around and utter that Punk and FTR were thick skinned. Which is just a crock of shit.


----------



## Dr. Jones

RapShepard said:


> The whole thing was just a one sided rant because he doesn't like The Elite. It's hard to take him serious when he acts like Page going off script is a super unprofessional and fire worthy offense. That Punk should've beat his ass and refused to work with him. But then act like Punk is super justified to pull the same thing 3 months later when Page wasn't even involved in the segment.
> 
> It's one of the reasons he's hard to take serious he picks sides way too hard. Like when he was calling the Bucks and Omega sensitive only to turn around and utter that Punk and FTR were thick skinned. Which is just a crock of shit.


I like when he said that Punk should've beaten his ass just because he trained for a period of time in MMA...and then proceeded to get his ass handed to him immediately by lower tiered MMA talent. Page is 12 years younger than Punk and Punk looks like he's pushing 50

The bias is getting a little thick Jim


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> The whole thing was just a one sided rant because he doesn't like The Elite. It's hard to take him serious when he acts like Page going off script is a super unprofessional and fire worthy offense. That Punk should've beat his ass and refused to work with him. But then act like Punk is super justified to pull the same thing 3 months later when Page wasn't even involved in the segment.
> 
> It's one of the reasons he's hard to take serious he picks sides way too hard. Like when he was calling the Bucks and Omega sensitive only to turn around and utter that Punk and FTR were thick skinned. Which is just a crock of shit.


*That's very fair. Should Punk have done that? No. Am I mad about it? No, because I think Hangman is a delusional fuck that deserved it, but I agree with Cornette's general philosophy of Hangman can fuck off because Punk is the bigger star.*


----------



## RapShepard

Dr. Jones said:


> I like when he said that Punk should've beaten his ass just because he trained for a period of time in MMA...and then proceeded to get his ass handed to him immediately by lower tiered MMA talent. Page is 12 years younger than Punk and Punk looks like he's pushing 50
> 
> The bias is getting a little thick Jim


I don't think even he believes that, not that I think Hangman is some badass either lol. But it's just clear he wanted to take shots just because. 



The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's very fair. Should Punk have done that? No. Am I mad about it? No, because I think Hangman is a delusional fuck that deserved it, but I agree with Cornette's general philosophy of Hangman can fuck off because Punk is the bigger star.*


But even that still goes against his general philosophy of "you don't let inmates run the asylum". Omega and Mox make money, they were far and away the biggest draws before Punk and Bryan came and there was no "well they draw money so they can do what ever they want". It's just him agreeing with whatever goes against The Elite.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> The whole thing was just a one sided rant because he doesn't like The Elite. It's hard to take him serious when he acts like Page going off script is a super unprofessional and fire worthy offense. That Punk should've beat his ass and refused to work with him. But then act like Punk is super justified to pull the same thing 3 months later when Page wasn't even involved in the segment.
> 
> It's one of the reasons he's hard to take serious he picks sides way too hard. Like when he was calling the Bucks and Omega sensitive only to turn around and utter that Punk and FTR were thick skinned. Which is just a crock of shit.


Receipts are much more justifiable vs the guy who started it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I don't think even he believes that, not that I think Hangman is some badass either lol. But it's just clear he wanted to take shots just because.
> 
> 
> 
> But even that still goes against his general philosophy of "you don't let inmates run the asylum". Omega and Mox make money, they were far and away the biggest draws before Punk and Bryan came and there was no "well they draw money so they can do what ever they want". It's just him agreeing with whatever goes against The Elite.


*I'll agree with Mox, but Omega was neutral at best as a draw, and the Bucks' shitty clusterfuck tag matches routinely tank ratings, as we literally just saw last week. Even a 9 month Kenny return couldn't save them. The people who love Kenny are already watching the show and will continue to watch regardless. Punk brings in WWE viewers and lapsed wrestling fans in general.*


----------



## RapShepard

One Shed said:


> Receipts are much more justifiable vs the guy who started it.


I could respect this take, if Punk have a receipt then and there. Waiting 3 months to give a receipt in a segment not involving Hangman makes Punk look bitch made.


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'll agree with Mox, but Omega was neutral at best as a draw, and the Bucks' shitty clusterfuck tag matches routinely tank ratings, as we literally just saw last week. Even a 9 month Kenny return couldn't save them. The people who love Kenny are already watching the show and will continue to watch regardless. Punk brings in WWE viewers and lapsed wrestling fans in general.*


This is when you have to take a step back and be fair even when you don't like somebody. Punk is not the level of star he's being presented as to justify why he's okay to go off script and take shots and The Elite aren't. It's not like they're doing drastically better numbers since Punk arrived. That's not to say he doesn't add value to AEW, but he's hardly bringing in lapsed fans. If you like Punk odds are you like The Elite. Half of Punk's appeal is he's a snarky guy that moves to the beat of his own drum, and it's hard to argue The Elite don't represent that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> This is when you have to take a step back and be fair even when you don't like somebody. Punk is not the level of star he's being presented as to justify why he's okay to go off script and take shots and The Elite aren't. It's not like they're doing drastically better numbers since Punk arrived. That's not to say he doesn't add value to AEW, but he's hardly bringing in lapsed fans. If you like Punk odds are you like The Elite. Half of Punk's appeal is he's a snarky guy that moves to the beat of his own drum, and it's hard to argue The Elite don't represent that.


*You probably know me better than 95% of the people here. You know I've never been a huge Punk fan, but I'm never going to deny tangible facts and data. Yes, overall ratings are bad and definitely worse than Summer of Britt last year, but look at the quarterly charts. Who's consistently the highest? Where do you think those fans are coming from? These 1-200,000 people aren't AEW fans. That's why they immediately leave after his segments are over.*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You probably know me better than 95% of the people here. You know I've never been a huge Punk fan, but I'm never going to deny tangible facts and data. Yes, overall ratings are bad and definitely worse than Summer of Britt last year, but look at the quarterly charts. Who's consistently the highest? Where do you think those fans are coming from? These 1-200,000 people aren't AEW fans. That's why they immediately leave after his segments are over.*


Punk can be the highest viewed person, that's fine. What I'm saying is he isn't doing it to a level where he should be allowed to do whatever he wants. Cornette blabbers on and on about how The Elite expose the business and have massive egos that think can just do whatever. As if those same things don't apply to Punk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Punk can be the highest viewed person, that's fine. What I'm saying is he isn't doing it to a level where he should be allowed to do whatever he wants. Cornette blabbers on and on about how The Elite expose the business and have massive egos that think can just do whatever. As if those same things don't apply to Punk.


*And that's fine for you to say, but the way it was framed at first was like The Elite is equal in importance to Punk when it really isn't close.*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *And that's fine for you to say, but the way it was framed at first was like The Elite is equal in importance to Punk when it really isn't close.*


But they are very close though lol. The company doesn't exist with out them. Punk has added value, but nearly as much as being suggested.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> I could respect this take, if Punk have a receipt then and there. Waiting 3 months to give a receipt in a segment not involving Hangman makes Punk look bitch made.


I mean he was injured and off TV, no? Would have been even weirder if he just randomly made an appearance while injured just to give a receipt. It is not like he can just book a segment for himself.


----------



## RapShepard

One Shed said:


> I mean he was injured and off TV, no? Would have been even weirder if he just randomly made an appearance while injured just to give a receipt. It is not like he can just book a segment for himself.


Why didn't he respond that night when Hangman said it and they were in the ring together.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

RapShepard said:


> Why didn't he respond that night when Hangman said it and they were in the ring together.


He was being professional. If someone wronged me I would give them the opportunity to make things right. Apparently Hangman hasn't done that yet and Punk spoke up on it. Still doesn't justify what either did. Two wrongs don't make a right. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Bahn Yuki said:


> He was being professional. If someone wronged me I would give them the opportunity to make things right. Apparently Hangman hasn't done that yet and Punk spoke up on it. Still doesn't justify what either did. Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


He couldn't have been being that professional if he was just going to end up doing the same thing 3 months later when there was no chance for a follow up. O


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Why didn't he respond that night when Hangman said it and they were in the ring together.


I am not a mind reader. Maybe he was concentrating on their feud and upcoming match and did not expect it? Maybe he wanted to let it go but then a lot more happened behind the scenes to force a response? We have no idea. All I know is:

1. The "Elite" love their petty, childish drama. They are basically a middle school version of the Kliq.
2. Punk also is known to have issues with people and will let them know it.
3. Hangman specifically has said he really does not listen to advice from veterans because he has been champ and was part of creating the company. Given his poor run as champ and overall mediocrity, he is very high up on the list of people who do need to be learning.
4. It is incredible that AEW has so many great vets on staff in the company, but you never hear about guys teaching promo classes or giving other knowledge. What we do hear about is guys who think they are too good to listen to advice from guys who were/are actual stars. We all know how that story ends.


----------



## RapShepard

One Shed said:


> I am not a mind reader. Maybe he was concentrating on their feud and upcoming match and did not expect it? Maybe he wanted to let it go but then a lot more happened behind the scenes to force a response? We have no idea. All I know is:
> 
> 1. The "Elite" love their petty, childish drama. They are basically a middle school version of the Kliq.


Taking the issue at face value as legit 

Sure like most in wrestling they have their own group that they favor and look out for



> 2. Punk also is known to have issues with people and will let them know it.


I mean does he though? He himself admitted a lot of his issues in WWE happened because he would let things boil over and never rarely address them up front. 



> 3. Hangman specifically has said he really does not listen to advice from veterans because he has been champ and was part of creating the company. Given his poor run as champ and overall mediocrity, he is very high up on the list of people who do need to be learning.


I agree his title reign wasn't great. But how much of that is on him as a performer and the booking of his character just being poor. The matches were still good. But his storyline wasn't. We don't know what advice he was getting to tell if it was worth listening too. 

And it may sound cocky, but the man did have a front row seat to watch Kenny and The Bucks take the wrestling world by storm until an AEW was possible. 



> 4. It is incredible that AEW has so many great vets on staff in the company, but you never hear about guys teaching promo classes or giving other knowledge. What we do hear about is guys who think they are too good to listen to advice from guys who were/are actual stars. We all know how that story ends.


It's a catch 22, for sure it's great to listen to veterans and pick their brains. But a lot of vets tend to give advice with no regards for the changes since their peak. And let's just be honest here besides Jericho, not many of their vets were ever truly considered stars with great minds for the business prior to arriving in AEW. 

I don't ever recall people talking up guys like Show, Henry, or Dustin as these super knowledgeable vets with loads of things to teach the next generation. It seems more like a case of 

"Well they got some guys that were around when I liked wrestling more, surely they can teach them the right way". 

Than anything else.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Taking the issue at face value as legit
> 
> Sure like most in wrestling they have their own group that they favor and look out for
> 
> 
> 
> I mean does he though? He himself admitted a lot of his issues in WWE happened because he would let things boil over and never rarely address them up front.


Maybe he learned from the "Z-Pak" experience? Like I said, we really do not know all the details. Maybe he wanted to let it go and more stuff happened that made it boil over after he came back? Maybe some politicking happened to try and get him to drop the belt while he was injured? Maybe a million other things. All I know for sure is Page started the onscreen bitching, not Punk.



RapShepard said:


> I agree his title reign wasn't great. But how much of that is on him as a performer and the booking of his character just being poor. The matches were still good. But his storyline wasn't. We don't know what advice he was getting to tell if it was worth listening too.
> 
> And it may sound cocky, but the man did have a front row seat to watch Kenny and The Bucks take the wrestling world by storm until an AEW was possible.


Right, it could be a lot of different reasons/good/bad advice. All we know for sure is Page has said he does not really listen to/need advice (objective statement) and he really needs to (opinionated statement).



RapShepard said:


> It's a catch 22, for sure it's great to listen to veterans and pick their brains. But a lot of vets tend to give advice with no regards for the changes since their peak. And let's just be honest here besides Jericho, not many of their vets were ever truly considered stars with great minds for the business prior to arriving in AEW.
> 
> I don't ever recall people talking up guys like Show, Henry, or Dustin as these super knowledgeable vets with loads of things to teach the next generation. It seems more like a case of
> 
> "Well they got some guys that were around when I liked wrestling more, surely they can teach them the right way".
> 
> Than anything else.


Oh, I definitely do not consider Jericho a great mind for the business, at least not creatively. We see what happens when he gets "Russo in WCW" power. And yes, I do agree that there is a significant different in doing something vs teaching something. Flair would never be a good teacher for example. On the other side, someone like Tom Prichard was never anything close to a big star, but is one of the top trainers of his generation. But when I wrote that, I was specifically thinking of guys like Jake Roberts, Arn Anderson, and Tully Blanchard when it came to promos. Now, we do not know everything that goes on of course, but I do know based on what Arn has specifically said on his podcast that he was never been asked to provide any kind of coaching or behinds the scenes stuff. He is purely an onscreen character. That is just crazy to me how you can have those guys on payroll, a bunch of personality vacuums, and not do some simple math to get those two groups talking.


----------



## RapShepard

One Shed said:


> Maybe he learned from the "Z-Pak" experience? Like I said, we really do not know all the details. Maybe he wanted to let it go and more stuff happened that made it boil over after he came back? Maybe some politicking happened to try and get him to drop the belt while he was injured? Maybe a million other things. All I know for sure is Page started the onscreen bitching, not Punk.
> 
> 
> Right, it could be a lot of different reasons/good/bad advice. All we know for sure is Page has said he does not really listen to/need advice (objective statement) and he really needs to (opinionated statement).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I definitely do not consider Jericho a great mind for the business, at least not creatively. We see what happens when he gets "Russo in WCW" power. And yes, I do agree that there is a significant different in doing something vs teaching something. Flair would never be a good teacher for example. On the other side, someone like Tom Prichard was never anything close to a big star, but is one of the top trainers of his generation. But when I wrote that, I was specifically thinking of guys like Jake Roberts, Arn Anderson, and Tully Blanchard when it came to promos. Now, we do not know everything that goes on of course, but I do know based on what Arn has specifically said on his podcast that he was never been asked to provide any kind of coaching or behinds the scenes stuff. He is purely an onscreen character. That is just crazy to me how you can have those guys on payroll, a bunch of personality vacuums, and not do some simple math to get those two groups talking.


To me Page started it just doesn't work when he took 3 months to respond. As far as ZPak he lied about that as well. 

Are Tully, Jake, and Arn great promos for these days.
Not saying the vets got nothing to offer. But I think what they have to offer is only helpful in doses as far as today's landscape.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> To me Page started it just doesn't work when he took 3 months to respond. As far as ZPak he lied about that as well.


It does work if one of them has literally been off the show during that intervening time due to being injured.



RapShepard said:


> Are Tully, Jake, and Arn great promos for these days.
> Not saying the vets got nothing to offer. But I think what they have to offer is only helpful in doses as far as today's landscape.


Yes, Jake and Arn have had good promos in AEW, Tully less so but still better than the vast majority of the roster. A lot of the roster need extremely large doses of help, so they should use those vets is my point.


----------



## RapShepard

One Shed said:


> It does work if one of them has literally been off the show during that intervening time due to being injured.
> 
> 
> Yes, Jake and Arn have had good promos in AEW, Tully less so but still better than the vast majority of the roster. A lot of the roster need extremely large doses of help, so they should use those vets is my point.


Just a hard disagree. Hangman and Punk we're in the same ring when the allusion to Cabana happened. If Punk doesn't respond when it happens then he needs to drop it. Responding when you know you can't be rebutted is bitch made. 

I just don't see it. I think Tully, Arn, Jake, and JR are getting by on nostalgia versus bring real value. Like again the only memorable thing said is the Arn glock thing. They're giving the same meh promos as a lot of folk on the roster, but it slides better because of nostalgia.


----------



## Irish Jet

RapShepard said:


> Just a hard disagree. Hangman and Punk we're in the same ring when the allusion to Cabana happened. If Punk doesn't respond when it happens then he needs to drop it. Responding when you know you can't be rebutted is bitch made.


I don't think he knew at all what the fuck Hangman was talking about at the time. He was as confused as the rest of us about his little meltdown.

Page is basically out there slandering the guy publicly over a personal matter that he knows only one side of. He's doing this to the top babyface in the company when they should be selling a PPV. 

I imagine it's became clear to him since exactly what Page was doing. He was even asked after the PPV about people in the back thinking he's bad for the company so some did pick up on it. Both guys could have dealt with it more professionally but Hangman is a prick for doing it publicly like he did, not just for what it said about Punk but also for the fact that it made no fucking sense within the context of their feud. 

And Punk would beat the ever loving shit out of Hangman. You bring up his UFC career like those guys he fought wouldn't walk through 99.9% of the population. Hangman and his buddies don't look like they've been in a real fight in their lives.


----------



## RapShepard

Irish Jet said:


> I don't think he knew at all what the fuck Hangman was talking about at the time. He was as confused as the rest of us about his little meltdown.
> 
> Page is basically out there slandering the guy publicly over a personal matter that he knows only one side of. He's doing this to the top babyface in the company when they should be selling a PPV.
> 
> I imagine it's became clear to him since exactly what Page was doing. He was even asked after the PPV about people in the back thinking he's bad for the company so some did pick up on it. Both guys could have dealt with it more professionally but Hangman is a prick for doing it publicly like he did, not just for what it said about Punk but also for the fact that it made no fucking sense within the context of their feud.
> 
> And Punk would beat the ever loving shit out of Hangman. You bring up his UFC career like those guys he fought wouldn't walk through 99.9% of the population. Hangman and his buddies don't look like they've been in a real fight in their lives.


Punk's not a dummy he had a chance to respond and he didn't. It's not like his response last week even addressed the issue. He just did a bitch move and called out somebody he wasn't even face to face with.

And the way Punk's fight went there's no guarantee he'd beat Hangman. Plenty of folk spend time training and can't actually fight a lick. How Punk performed against Michael Jackson who's not a world beater by any stretch of the imagination indicates that despite training Punk isn't that good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Punk's not a dummy he had a chance to respond and he didn't. It's not like his response last week even addressed the issue. He just did a bitch move and called out somebody he wasn't even face to face with.
> 
> And the way Punk's fight went there's no guarantee he'd beat Hangman. Plenty of folk spend time training and can't actually fight a lick. *How Punk performed against Michael Jackson who's not a world beater by any stretch of the imagination indicates that despite training Punk isn't that good.*


*My mental picture while reading this:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548535450465251328*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Brian had a family emergency and Travis is sick, so this Dan Rather sounding ass dude is stepping in:












*


----------



## bdon

@One Shed @RapShepard 

Punk could have responded the night in question. He didn’t. He tried to demand Hangman shake his hand, and Hangman refused. Hangman didn’t deliver the pipebomb that he could have. He held back enough to save Phil some face.

And if it was really an issue, Punk’s bitchass could have easily went backstage and handled it, but he was too chicken shit for that. So, he ran to TK, who had a closed door meeting with Page and has had Page in purgatory and directionless, so Page is paying the price for his actions.

Punk waiting 3 months like that just to stir up the fucking pot again is a bitch fucking move, and anyone wanting to break his fucking jaw over it is well within their rights to do so. Fucking pussy.

And right on cue, you’re quick to jump to any conclusion that lets Punk off the hook, Shed. Not a good look.


----------



## bdon

And furthermore…you don’t get to make a career of being the guy who always pulls the curtain back on his promos (because you don’t know how to “work” without shooting) then suddenly get angry when someone beats you to the punch.

I’m still waiting for someone to show me the first Punk promo that doesn’t require him breaking Kayfabe or pulling back the curtain. We lambast guys for doing shit that legitimately hurts their bodies, yet so many praise Punk for doing the same thing to guys’ character.

If you have to shoot, whether in a physical manner in matches or on the mic, then you can’t “work”.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I cant wait this this new guy while Brian is gone...This guys voice puts me too sleep lol


----------



## kingfunkel

I've become so accustomed to Brian Last's voice, laugh and chemistry with Corny. Normally they just naturally bounce off each other, even when trying to do plug in adverts. 
This guy sounds dull and boring. Think he's trying too hard to do a professional podcast. Hopefully Brian is back for when Corny covers the AEW drama and Dynamite.


----------



## DUD

Brian Last's laugh is infectious but he's drifted in to the category so many of these podcasts leads do and that's exert in their own opinion on every matter. 

The stars of the podcasts are Booker T, Jim Cornette, Eric Bischoff, Road Dogg etc. Nobody cares what Brad Gilmore, Brian Last, Conman Thompson or Ryan Katz think.


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## Kroem

Not sure why Corny has taken against Garcia, but I rather enjoyed to 2 out of 3 falls match! I'm not aware of any matches he's had against phantasms, dolls or small children...


----------



## One Shed

Kroem said:


> Not sure why Corny has taken against Garcia, but I rather enjoyed to 2 out of 3 falls match! I'm not aware of any matches he's had against phantasms, dolls or small children...


He has no character or personality. He is one of the most generic looking CAWs to ever exist.


----------



## Kroem

He's not the the most exciting guy sure; but he does take it seriously and bring some intensity. I've seen worse on AEW television!


----------



## One Shed

Kroem said:


> He's not the the most exciting guy sure; but he does take it seriously and bring some intensity. I've seen worse on AEW television!


"I've seen worse" is hardly an endorsement though. Yes, they could have put one of the literally hundred worse guys on the roster in that position, so yes, it could be worse. But they also could have put Ricky Starks or someone with actual potential there too.


----------



## thisissting

I don't think cornette hates him or yuta it's just like there are people he actually likes more he feels should be pushed as much. Starks hobbs lethal Samoa Joe and so on. He also has a thing for not pushing wrestlers too soon and probably would be open to garcia getting pushed a bit after say 4 or 5 years once he learns the business a bit more.


----------



## One Shed

thisissting said:


> I don't think cornette hates him or yuta it's just like there are people he actually likes more he feels should be pushed as much. Starks hobbs lethal Samoa Joe and so on. He also has a thing for not pushing wrestlers too soon and probably would be open to garcia getting pushed a bit after say 4 or 5 years once he learns the business a bit more.


Maybe in the future once scientists figure out how to do a personality transplant.


----------



## thisissting

I think garcia and yuta are pretty good just have a lot of indy bad habits and working with folk like the bucks doesn't help as they won't identify them as issues.


----------



## One Shed

thisissting said:


> I think garcia and yuta are pretty good just have a lot of indy bad habits and working with folk like the bucks doesn't help as they won't identify them as issues.


I am not saying they are awful workers, they just have no personalities. Hard to teach that.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Eastwood said:


> View attachment 131542


Cornette is spot on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

Eastwood said:


> View attachment 131542


I mean just look at that photo. Like a malnourished kid going to the pool.


----------



## bdon

Kroem said:


> Not sure why Corny has taken against Garcia, but I rather enjoyed to 2 out of 3 falls match! I'm not aware of any matches he's had against phantasms, dolls or small children...


I’m not sure why Corny takes such stances on so many guys and not others. He cries about Tbe Curtain Call but sucks Punk’s fucking dick in spite of the Pipebomb exposing the business and saying, “Hulk Hogan, Austin, Rock, and Cena are only winners and great, because Vince books them to win!”

Fucking guy has no principles. He’s just another fucking mark who likes who and what he likes, everything else be damned.


----------



## DUD

I think Garcia's shown a lot more in the last couple of weeks than he has done in the past year in an AEW ring when it comes too attributes such as charisma but its pretty integral for his development that he bulks up if he's going to maintain the push Tony Khan wants him to have.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Dr. Jones

bdon said:


> I’m not sure why Corny takes such stances on so many guys and not others. *He cries about Tbe Curtain Call but sucks Punk’s fucking dick in spite of the Pipebomb exposing* *the business* and saying, “Hulk Hogan, Austin, Rock, and Cena are only winners and great, because Vince books them to win!”.


Yes, his fawning over CM Punk is very bizarre considering Punk is said to be a miserable cunt backstage just like Shawn Michaels was and 90% of Punk's entire schtick is shooting and breaking the 4th wall

I'm guessing Punk has been respectful to him any time they've interacted over the years and therefore has a free pass for life


----------



## bdon

Dr. Jones said:


> Yes, his fawning over CM Punk is very bizarre considering Punk is said to be *a miserable cunt backstage just like Shawn Michaels was and 90% of Punk's entire schtick is shooting and breaking the 4th wall*
> 
> I'm guessing Punk has been respectful to him any time they've interacted over the years and therefore has a free pass for life


Say it a little louder for those in the back still crying about how today’s wrestlers expose the business…


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

Come back soon Travis


----------



## bdon

The Legit Lioness said:


>


Oh lovely. Another point where Cornette mocks Kingston and Guevara for getting upset about what was said on TV in one breath, and yet he’s over here in another segment sucking Punk’s dick and defending him for Page shooting on him about Colt.

Goddamn Cornette is as biased as Meltzer.


----------



## Nakahoeup

bdon said:


> Oh lovely. Another point where Cornette mocks Kingston and Guevara for getting upset about what was said on TV in one breath, and yet he’s over here in another segment sucking Punk’s dick and defending him for Page shooting on him about Colt.
> 
> Goddamn Cornette is as biased as Meltzer.


You only think he's bias because he ain't a fan of your boy Kenny and his clique. It's OK to be wrong man. I think Cornette is pretty fair for the most part. 

And that don't mean I'm some follower either just because I happen to agree with what he also sees.


----------



## bdon

Nakahoeup said:


> You only think he's bias because he ain't a fan of your boy Kenny and his clique. It's OK to be wrong man. I think Cornette is pretty fair for the most part.
> 
> And that don't mean I'm some follower either just because I happen to agree with what he also sees.


He has consistently cried about The Curtain Call for over 2 decades. Sucks Punk’s dick at every chance he gets, despite Punk’s greatest contribution to wrestling being the night he exposed how Vince McMahon only lets certain guys be stars. Boo fucking hoo.

You’re off your fucking rocker if you can’t see the hypocrisy and bias in Cornette’s bullshit. He hates terribly overbooked bullshit, but would suck Dusty Rhodes’ daddy’s dick just to see where he came from.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

bdon said:


> He has consistently cried about The Curtain Call for over 2 decades. Sucks Punk’s dick at every chance he gets, despite Punk’s greatest contribution to wrestling being the night he exposed how Vince McMahon only lets certain guys be stars. Boo fucking hoo.
> 
> You’re off your fucking rocker if you can’t see the hypocrisy and bias in Cornette’s bullshit. He hates terribly overbooked bullshit, but would suck Dusty Rhodes’ daddy’s dick just to see where he came from.


As much as I almost 100% agree with Cornette on Omega and most of his views on AEW, he definitely likes a lot of other really trash stuff like CM Punk, Charlotte Flair, wrestling before The Attitude Era, etc. I don't see why people either love or hate the guy, they should draw their own conclusions and opinions.


----------



## thisissting

DUD said:


> I think Garcia's shown a lot more in the last couple of weeks than he has done in the past year in an AEW ring when it comes too attributes such as charisma but its pretty integral for his development that he bulks up if he's going to maintain the push Tony Khan wants him to have.


And bulking up is the easiest thing he could have done over a couple of years. He hasn't noticeably so clearly no none has told him or he isn't listening. He is trying to talk more under jericho but it's clear he is not very good like jungle boy. He won't get much better at that as its hard to learn. He also has no gimmick.


----------



## thisissting

One Shed said:


> Come back soon Travis


Yeah hate new artwork.


----------



## Nakahoeup

bdon said:


> He has consistently cried about The Curtain Call for over 2 decades. Sucks Punk’s dick at every chance he gets, despite Punk’s greatest contribution to wrestling being the night he exposed how Vince McMahon only lets certain guys be stars. Boo fucking hoo.
> 
> You’re off your fucking rocker if you can’t see the hypocrisy and bias in Cornette’s bullshit. He hates terribly overbooked bullshit, but would suck Dusty Rhodes’ daddy’s dick just to see where he came from.


I can't bruh lol you just wrong and emotional. And thats the bottom line...

Oh and by the way everything said in that promo works completely fine in kayfabe if you actually paid attention to WWE prior to Punks promo. 

Sorry you can't accept it though.


----------



## bdon

otbr87 said:


> As much as I almost 100% agree with Cornette on Omega and most of his views on AEW, he definitely likes a lot of other really trash stuff like CM Punk, Charlotte Flair, wrestling before The Attitude Era, etc. I don't see why people either love or hate the guy, they should draw their own conclusions and opinions.


I don’t even give a shit if he just didn’t like Omega’s style. I hate any and all forms of selfishness in wrestling. If Omega came out tomorrow attempting to go into business for himself, I’d have to question who is as a man.

The minute anyone puts themselves before the business, you’re hurting the overall product and what everyone else in that locker room is attempting to do. For me, it is the worst offense a wrestler can do. It is akin to a star player trying to score points and pad stats with no attempts to play defense or win games, just trying to fatten his next check.

The problem I have with Cornette is he doesn’t see the shit that pisses him off about HBK or an Omega are the same fucking things that he is championing about Punk. He cries about the Bucks not looking like men, yet he booked Adam Cole like a star and has the audacity to pretend he has somehow shrunk in his time since they knew each other. He hates overbooked bullshit, but worships at The Altar of Dusty so much that it took 2 years of bullshit for him to start questioning Cody. He will even sometimes bring up Dusty’s overbooking bullshit, and he just giggles like a school girl.

It’s hypocritical and biased bullshit. He doesn’t have a set of principles that are absolute “fuck no, you crossed the line with my fandom”. He is just another fucking long time mark that likes what and who he likes, every sense of logic be damned.


----------



## bdon

Nakahoeup said:


> I can't bruh lol you just wrong and emotional. And thats the bottom line...
> 
> Oh and by the way everything said in that promo works completely fine in kayfabe if you actually paid attention to WWE prior to Punks promo.
> 
> Sorry you can't accept it though.


Ok chief.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

bdon said:


> I don’t even give a shit if he just didn’t like Omega’s style. I hate any and all forms of selfishness in wrestling. If Omega came out tomorrow attempting to go into business for himself, I’d have to question who is as a man.
> 
> The minute anyone puts themselves before the business, you’re hurting the overall product and what everyone else in that locker room is attempting to do. For me, it is the worst offense a wrestler can do. It is akin to a star player trying to score points and pad stats with no attempts to play defense or win games, just trying to fatten his next check.
> 
> The problem I have with Cornette is he doesn’t see the shit that pisses him off about HBK or an Omega are the same fucking things that he is championing about Punk. He cries about the Bucks not looking like men, yet he booked Adam Cole like a star and has the audacity to pretend he has somehow shrunk in his time since they knew each other. He hates overbooked bullshit, but worships at The Altar of Dusty so much that it took 2 years of bullshit for him to start questioning Cody. He will even sometimes bring up Dusty’s overbooking bullshit, and he just giggles like a school girl.
> 
> It’s hypocritical and biased bullshit. He doesn’t have a set of principles that are absolute “fuck no, you crossed the line with my fandom”. He is just another fucking long time mark that likes what and who he likes, every sense of logic be damned.


Very good point. This is why I suggested people to think for themselves. I like your reasoning for not liking Cornette, even if I find his AEW and Olivier Rants entertaining, and yes Omega is as big of a tool as Punk in being disingenuous, but at least Punk doesn't do the bad comedy Omega does. Either way AEW getting rid of both of them would be a positive.


----------



## Kroem

Cornette can be irrational about liking and hating certain wrestlers like the rest of us. But he is great at telling a story and calling out all the goofy stuff on TV XD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Good Bunny

I hope he drops the Mox/Punk vid today


----------



## Kroem

I cant wait for that one! 
I didnt realise that Dirty Dutch also had a podcast so that will hold me over until then.


----------



## thisissting

Hope he reviews the Olivier promo with ospray after the show where Kenny got it handed to him.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Dr. Jones said:


> Yes, his fawning over CM Punk is very bizarre considering Punk is said to be a miserable cunt backstage just like Shawn Michaels was and 90% of Punk's entire schtick is shooting and breaking the 4th wall
> 
> I'm guessing Punk has been respectful to him any time they've interacted over the years and therefore has a free pass for life



Yes more than likely its because he had good interactions with punk. As much as cornette likes to brag about his "principles, values and honesty" the guy still has a huge bias for people he likes or he thinks are nice like a bryan, punk, rosa, bret, rey all fall into one of those categories. Of course there are exceptions where he defends the people he doesn't like or take their sides but it's not the rule. As an example, i recently saw the clip where he defended miz for attending a softball game when he was wheelchair bound on tv last year. But more often than not, he'll let his bias cloud his judgement.

Like saying colt isn't worthy enough to stand up for. Where did his values go now? A person's worth is only because of how big of a star they are? So if hangman stood up for MJF then jim would side with him? That's utter crap and he needs to be called on it. Punk has a big reputation of being a diva yet he never talked about it. The notion that you only stand up for someone depending on their value to the company is outrageous and goes against everything he claims to be. "Fair and honest" my ass.


----------



## bdon

GarpTheFist said:


> Yes more than likely its because he had good interactions with punk. As much as cornette likes to brag about his "principles, values and honesty" the guy still has a huge bias for people he likes or he thinks are nice like a bryan, punk, rosa, bret, rey all fall into one of those categories. Of course there are exceptions where he defends the people he doesn't like or take their sides but it's not the rule. As an example, i recently saw the clip where he defended miz for attending a softball game when he was wheelchair bound on tv last year. But more often than not, he'll let his bias cloud his judgement.
> 
> Like saying colt isn't worthy enough to stand up for. Where did his values go now? A person's worth is only because of how big of a star they are? So if hangman stood up for MJF then jim would side with him? That's utter crap and he needs to be called on it. Punk has a big reputation of being a diva yet he never talked about it. The notion that you only stand up for someone depending on their value to the company is outrageous and goes against everything he claims to be. "Fair and honest" my ass.


Jim is a piece of shit and does not have any principles. Fuck him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Good Bunny said:


> I hope he drops the Mox/Punk vid today


*Wish granted!












*


----------



## GDGamer

I agree with many of Corny's takes and raise my eye brow to some others. I don't know if there is a promotion that can consistently ever make him happy lol.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

GDGamer said:


> I agree with many of Corny's takes and raise my eye brow to some others. I don't know if there is a promotion that can consistently ever make him happy lol.


He literally moans about everything. The only thing he didn't moan about was Punks first promo. Insufferable human.


----------



## YoungOldMan352

THE THUMBNAIL FOR THE EDDIE AND DISCO VIDEO


----------



## Dr. Jones

I still like Cornette, but if certain people come up, you know what you're going to get

Omega - probably his #2 most despised behind Russo. Really makes his blood boil
FTR - they're perfect. Can do NO wrong
Shawn Michaels - anything prior to his 2002 comeback is complete garbage because of his attitude
Adam Page/Young Bucks - everything they do sucks
CM Punk - can do no wrong
Jon Moxley - rotten and sloppy
Tony Kahn - he has kid gloves on with his insults because at some point, Kahn might end up giving him money for something. Never completely burn a bridge with a money mark. Same thing with Vince, HHH, and Stephanie
Bruce Prichard - lying douchebag. Funny, they used to do live tours together and then one day Jim just started bashing him. I'm guessing Bruce somehow cut Cornette out of some money during their tour


----------



## bdon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111
Let’s see his Cultists try to justify the usage of a hard R, @LifeInCattleClass

How do you feel hearing that kind of talk, @RapShepard ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111
> Let’s see his Cultists try to justify the usage of a hard R, @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> How do you feel hearing that kind of talk, @RapShepard ?


The backwards hoop jumping on justifying this will be amazing to witness


----------



## Kroem

Wow the guys went all in on Ricky Starks this week! I havent seen the promo yet but I hope it's a good as they say XD


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The backwards hoop jumping on justifying this will be amazing to witness


And naturally, not a single person willing to touch it.


----------



## Hangman

His comments on point about Jay Lethal. 👌


----------



## bdon

Still waiting for all of those that claim Cornette isn’t a racist, @LifeInCattleClass . They’re usually pretty quick to respond in this thread. Weird how there is suddenly a strange silence…


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111
> Let’s see his Cultists try to justify the usage of a hard R, @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> How do you feel hearing that kind of talk, @RapShepard ?


I feel the same way I do about most people his age

"Yup sounds about right"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> I feel the same way I do about most people his age
> 
> "Yup sounds about right"


They always out themselves, right?


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> They always out themselves, right?


Honestly the older I get the more I learn is you just don't bother asking certain generations shit because they just grew up differently lol.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Honestly the older I get the more I learn is you just don't bother asking certain generations shit because they just grew up differently lol.


Yep.

We will be waiting a long while for his fans to address THAT video, yet they’re sharks to blood when it’s videos of him mocking AEW.


----------



## bdon

“It was just a joke he used to say from the 80s. Maybe it was in bad taste, but he isn’t racist!!”


----------



## bdon

Aaaaaaand still crickets…


----------



## bdon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111
Just another reminder for anyone still wanting to argue that Cornette isn’t a racist. I will continue posting this until one of you has to balls to address it.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

Hated Cornette. Obnoxious and ignorant shoot interviews. Jim came from a different place and time. Hell the guy didn’t have email and doesn’t use the internet much to this day. Politically we don’t align. So does it surprise me a boomer from the sticks was dropping the “n” word without any hesitation in a past interview? Nope. Is it acceptable? Nope. Do I think it makes him a racist? Nope. Do I believe Jim was ignorant? Yes.

Summary: Jim was an ignorant boomer from the sticks who has lived in the wrestling bubble his entire life and is still adjusting himself to modern society.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

He's a disgusting racist POS, I'm amazed people are supporting him. Shows what kind of people they are.


----------



## JerryMark

also, it was literally like 30 years ago in reference to a story.


sorry your favorite wrestler sucks...


----------



## JerryMark

bdon said:


> “That was 3 decades ago!”


and people can change over 3 decades...


----------



## bdon

JerryMark said:


> and people can change over 3 decades...


They learn to hide it better. He’s a fucking racist prick. Or did he not “learn” that you should probably not use a fucking chicken joke about black people over those goddamn 30 years?

You’re clearly not a black man yourself, or you’d be instantly put off by those remarks. If a Klan member moves into the house across the street, but “he’s ok and don’t bother anyone”, you should consider the opinion of your black neighbor first and foremost. @RapShepard done told you what he thinks.

You gonna tell Rap he’s wrong for thinking Corny is a typical old racist white dude from the Rust Belt, an area he and I know and live?

Listen to your black neighbor’s opinion before giving the stamp of approval.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette ranted on the FTR video game situation for 20 minutes lol.*


----------



## bdon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111
Since this is an all things encompassing Jim Cornette, I’ll make sure to keep posting this for everyone’s viewing pleasure…


----------



## JerryMark

bdon said:


> They learn to hide it better. He’s a fucking racist prick. Or did he not “learn” that you should probably not use a fucking chicken joke about black people over those goddamn 30 years?
> 
> 
> You gonna tell Rap he’s wrong for thinking Corny is a typical old racist white dude from the Rust Belt, an area he and I know and live?


hide it better by becoming an anti racist progressive even before he started his show?

where do you think i live?


----------



## bdon

JerryMark said:


> hide it better by becoming an anti racist progressive even before he started his show?
> 
> where do you think i live?


If you live in the Rust Belt, then you should know and see racism, even if said racist isn’t actively looking to lynch or burn crosses in front yards.

Jim is a racist.


----------



## Kroem

I can barely believe that story about Darby doing the stunt over his house! He has this amazing job both in terms of financial remuneration and international visibility, all he needs to do is stay fit and healthy. So he goes out of his way to try to hurt himself XD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## bdon

I’m going to keep posting this every fucking time you post new videos…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111


----------



## Lurker V2.0

bdon said:


> I’m going to keep posting this every fucking time you post new videos…
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111


This is AEW reviews. Stay on topic.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> I’m going to keep posting this every fucking time you post new videos…
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111


Don't derail dude


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't derail dude


Just offering pertinent video info they may have not seen. They continue to portray him as not being a racist and excuse his jokes about Ethiopians and chickens.

So, I have to assume they haven’t seen the video. It’s the Jim Cornette videos thread. Perfect place for it…


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Just offering pertinent video info they may have not seen. They continue to portray him as not being a racist and excuse his jokes about Ethiopians and chickens.
> 
> So, I have to assume they haven’t seen the video. It’s the Jim Cornette videos thread. Perfect place for it…


Pretty sure everyone has.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

bdon said:


> Just offering pertinent video info they may have not seen. They continue to portray him as not being a racist and excuse his jokes about Ethiopians and chickens.
> 
> So, I have to assume they haven’t seen the video. It’s the Jim Cornette videos thread. Perfect place for it…


Your doing God's work.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Pretty sure everyone has.


So, they’re just pieces of shit enough to not hold an obvious racists’ feet to the fire? Gotcha.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> So, they’re just pieces of shit enough to not hold an obvious racists’ feet to the fire? Gotcha.


What's your point here dude? Why fight over this with people?


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> What's your point here dude? Why fight over this with people?


Racism should not be condoned, no matter how much you like someone’s funny opinion on wrestling.

If you knowingly accept how he is and don’t find him repulsive, then everyone should know that. “I know he’s a racist, but…”

So, you’re fine associating with racists. You’re fine with them making me uncomfortable? You’re fine with them mocking my skin color and thinking less of me as a person? Cool. Now I know to not expect you to speak up on MY behalf if things get sideways.


----------



## bdon




----------



## bdon

I am not saying Cornette is Hitler, but pretending to not see his ways is still pretending to not see his ways.

If you insist, I’ll leave this thread alone, @Firefromthegods , but I’m right on this one about everyone being in the wrong for turning a blind eye to Cornette.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Racism should not be condoned, no matter how much you like someone’s funny opinion on wrestling.
> 
> If you knowingly accept how he is and don’t find him repulsive, then everyone should know that. “I know he’s a racist, but…”
> 
> So, you’re fine associating with racists. You’re fine with them making me uncomfortable? You’re fine with them mocking my skin color and thinking less of me as a person? Cool. Now I know to not expect you to speak up on MY behalf if things get sideways.


Of course I'm not fine with racism dude. Don't put words in my mouth.

I'm trying to figure out what set you off to keep reposting an old tweet. Is there racist posts in here?


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Of course I'm not fine with racism dude. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what set you off to keep reposting an old tweet. Is there racist posts in here?


I know YOU aren’t fine with it. I’m tired of seeing mf’ers champion Cornette, a known racist and bigot. When taken to task about how he is, they play dumb or pretend he’s just using an out of date Ethiopian and chicken joke. The above video is proof that Cornette believes it perfectly fine to use that racial epithet and seal it with a hard “R” at the end.

Those who champion him need to say it with their chests where they stand. If they try to condone that in any way, then the community should know who they can trust and who they can’t.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> I know YOU aren’t fine with it. I’m tired of seeing mf’ers champion Cornette, a known racist and bigot. When taken to task about how he is, they play dumb or pretend he’s just using an out of date Ethiopian and chicken joke. The above video is proof that Cornette believes it perfectly fine to use that racial epithet and seal it with a hard “R” at the end.
> 
> Those who champion him need to say it with their chests where they stand. If they try to condone that in any way, then the community should know who they can trust and who they can’t.


Maybe it's just a simple case of separation between art and artist. Like people who can watch Benoit or jbl matches despite them being garbage?


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Maybe it's just a simple case of separation between art and artist. Like people who can watch Benoit or jbl matches despite them being garbage?


And that would be fine if that were the case. The Corny guys on here have been steadfast that he is NOT a racist fuck.

I just want some answers as to where they stand with blatant information right there…


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> And that would be fine if that were the case. The Corny guys on here have been steadfast that he is NOT a racist fuck.
> 
> I just want some answers as to where they stand with blatant information right there…


Make a rant and tag em?


----------



## kingfunkel

When does the next podcast drop? Hopefully they do a special breaking news update. Can't wait for the promo Cornette is going to cut on Punk's behalf.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

kingfunkel said:


> When does the next podcast drop? Hopefully they do a special breaking news update. Can't wait for the promo Cornette is going to cut on Punk's behalf.


DUDE it's gonna be amazing! lmao Elite about to be cooked


----------



## Lurker V2.0

Some pretty good stuff on YouTube right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Firefromthegods said:


> Of course I'm not fine with racism dude. Don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what set you off to keep reposting an old tweet. Is there racist posts in here?


*Just remove him from the thread. He's only here to troll and derail.*


----------



## Gn1212

Well @bdon got his wish, Punk looks to be done.


----------



## bdon

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Just remove him from the thread. He's only here to troll and derail.*


Address it then…


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Well @bdon got his wish, Punk looks to be done.












Unfortunately, I refuse to believe I’m that lucky. If so, I need to get off this goddamn boat soon and go buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Gn1212 said:


> Well @bdon got his wish, Punk looks to be done.


*Link the thread so we don't further derail.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Finally, the review you've all been waiting for:




*


----------



## Londonlaw

There’s been a little bit of ‘oh, so these guys were right about what was going out backstage’.

Rightly, Jim and Brian are revelling in the fact that some of what they were saying for 18 months is starting to manifest publicly.


----------



## Dr. Jones

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Finally, the review you've all been waiting for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Actual line from clip: "Punk's a pro"

Says about all you need to know from Corny's take. If Punk had come out in that scrum and said "You all know this wrestling shit is fake", Cornette would deflect the blame and say "Well, that's what Tony Khan is saying with his program every week of the Cucamonga Kids and their backyard gymnastics matches". Keep moving that goalpost dude


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> There’s been a little bit of ‘oh, so these guys were right about what was going out backstage’.
> 
> Rightly, Jim and Brian are revelling in the fact that some of what they were saying for 18 months is starting to manifest publicly.


*@One Shed remember all those people who tried to tell me that Brian Last isn't a credible source last week? He announced suspensions on a clip recorded last night. SRS announced it 5 minutes ago.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567546683663306756*


----------



## stew mack

RapShepard said:


> Honestly the older I get the more I learn is you just don't bother asking certain generations shit because they just grew up differently lol.



good attitude to have towards it honestly. i see parallels between this and my mother who still uses the word "[email protected]" but in totally different contexts


----------



## stew mack

bdon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480294670982959111
> Since this is an all things encompassing Jim Cornette, I’ll make sure to keep posting this for everyone’s viewing pleasure…



my hearing sucks and i had to hear this on my phone but wasnt he quoting someone there? if he isnt then yeah thats pretty bad lol


----------



## bdon

stew mack said:


> my hearing sucks and i had to hear this on my phone but wasnt he quoting someone there? if he isnt then yeah thats pretty bad lol


No, he is repeating a story that and what he told the guy. “Get that fucking N****R out of here!”


----------



## stew mack

bdon said:


> No, he is repeating a story that and what he told the guy. “Get that fucking N****R out of here!”



o yeah thats drawling. i always feel that actions speak louder than words but this isnt even that. like, and this is more hypothetical, but say someone talks like this but they still have given multiple people of all colors opportunities and such, are they a racist? 

it seems the phrase "actions speak louder than words" seems to be inverted when it comes to race in this country


----------



## Gn1212

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@One Shed remember all those people who tried to tell me that Brian Last isn't a credible source last week? He announced suspensions on a clip recorded last night. SRS announced it 5 minutes ago.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567546683663306756*


He's working with Mike Sempervive on Wrestling News now too and they've got their own exclusives.


----------



## Gn1212

Whether Punk or The Elite go there's gonna be a big implosion soon.

Guys like Wardlow, MJF, FTR, Hobbs and Starks won't stick around with The Elite ruling things.

Likewise, friends of The Elite won't stick around much longer either.

Brian Last has said before Kenny Omega will be the next EVP to go. I think he's right.


----------



## Gn1212

Meltzer confirming what Brian Last reported. 🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567548175602569217


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Whether Punk or The Elite go there's gonna be a big implosion soon.
> 
> Guys like Wardlow, MJF, FTR, Hobbs and Starks won't stick around with The Elite ruling things.
> 
> Likewise, friends of The Elite won't stick around much longer either.
> 
> Brian Last has said before Kenny Omega will be the next EVP to go. I think he's right.


I said this long before Brian Last. This is not some earth-shattering news. The writing has been on the wall for a while.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Gn1212 said:


> Meltzer confirming what Brian Last reported. 🤣
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567548175602569217


That’s BIG


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567597765290590216Another one. 

What do you know, Brian knows his shit...

Wait does this mean what I think it means @The Legit Lioness ?


----------



## DUD

Its been known for a while that Brian Last has been fed shit from the locker room. I remember him late last year saying Brian Cage is more hated in certain sections of the locker room than Cornette in an off the cuff manner.


----------



## One Shed

Full Drive-thru out, 5.5 hours:









Episode 260: Jim Reviews AEW All Out & All The Drama - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim talks about CM Punk's confrontation with Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks! Plus Jim reviews AEW All Out 2022! Also, Jim reviews AEW's All Out Media scrum, WWE's Clash At The Castle, and Smackdown! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to...




omny.fm


----------



## Londonlaw

DUD said:


> Its been known for a while that Brian Last has been fed shit from the locker room. I remember him late last year saying Brian Cage is more hated in certain sections of the locker room than Cornette in an off the cuff manner.


I’ve done my best not to lean too far into one side or another (though my views on what constitutes good wrestling accords more with Cornette and Last, and that could be due to what I grew up on) but I’ll admit, I’m delighted that Jim and- in particular, Brian, are getting recognition and their flowers now in relation to what they know about what’s really going on in AEW. Especially from from of the same people who did their best to disparage that specific aspect of their podcasts and tweets for the last 18 months. I apply that sentiment and sympathy in other aspects of my life, too.

The attempts from people on Twitter, and here, to separate them from the pulling back of the curtain and the re-introduction of other (‘unsavoury’?) things to ‘straw man’ them out of the equation is very telling, though I’m sure no-one is looking for the IWC to fall at anyone’s feet.

I’m listening to the Drive Thru, though their coverage of current events was already posted on YouTube, so I’m able to navigate to the show reviews. 

I’ll still listen in chunks, as I need to work as well as help someone outline their next show.


----------



## La Parka

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567597765290590216Another one.
> 
> What do you know, Brian knows his shit...
> 
> Wait does this mean what I think it means @The Legit Lioness ?


Anyone who listened to the podcast knew that Last knew a lot about the behind the scenes shit in AEW. 

dont know why anyone doubted.


----------



## DUD

Londonlaw said:


> I’ve done my best not to lean too far into one side or another (though my views on what constitutes good wrestling accords more with Cornette and Last, and that could be due to what I grew up on) but I’ll admit, I’m delighted that Jim and- in particular, Brian, are getting recognition and their flowers now in relation to what they know about what’s really going on in AEW. Especially from from of the same people who did their best to disparage that specific aspect of their podcasts and tweets for the last 18 months. I apply that sentiment and sympathy in other aspects of my life, too.


What's most concerning is that Brian Last is very bullish on that insanely stupid story about Thunder Rosa locking herself in a room in fear of others is true and that there is more outrageous nonsense associated to it that didn't come out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Don Tony confirmed Brian Last's Kenny Omega story in the talent meeting verbatim. How many times does he need to be right in the last 2 years before people stop saying he's guessing or making s*** up?*


----------



## kingfunkel

The 2 best ways to tell a story. Leak it to Meltzer and his sidekick, knowing it'll get back to the Bucks... Or you leak it to Brian Last and he'll bring it up without giving too much details or names. Bucks camp will leak it to Meltzer and the anti-elite will leak it to Brian Last. 

For the simple fact Meltzer is creating the narrative and covering up rumours/gossips and backstage bullshit


----------



## DUD

kingfunkel said:


> The 2 best ways to tell a story. Leak it to Meltzer and his sidekick, knowing it'll get back to the Bucks... Or you leak it to Brian Last and he'll bring it up without giving too much details or names. Bucks camp will leak it to Meltzer and the anti-elite will leak it to Brian Last.
> 
> For the simple fact Meltzer is creating the narrative and covering up rumours/gossips and backstage bullshit


Yeah, everyone has there own agendas.

Like Sean Waltman did it for his own amusement when he told Dave Meltzer the third nWo member was going to be Mabel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Speaking of the anti-Elite camp:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567681600447471620

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567682806217572353












*


----------



## Peerless

I like how Jim is blaming Punk's quieter reaction on the main event going on late. He also ignored the crowd being timid at the start of Punk's Chicago promo last week. He copes too hard lmfao.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567984155086168064
AEW going tits up

TK: Let me make some Cornette reference.


----------



## .christopher.

The only people who doubted that Brian Last had connections are the fans of the elite who didn't/don't want to believe their guys aren't all they're cracked up to be.

Basically, living in denial.


----------



## One Shed

I hate the expression, but Corny obviously occupies a lot of space in Tony's head without any monetary compensation.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

The art for the brawl is so good. Travis is really missing out on some good ones though.


----------



## bdon

.christopher. said:


> The only people who doubted that Brian Last had connections are the fans of the elite who didn't/don't want to believe their guys aren't all they're cracked up to be.
> 
> Basically, living in denial.


And the mf’er was on there last year at this same time mocking Cody for being out of touch, not working well with others, and saying he had nowhere to go if he can’t make it in AEW.

Having some sources don’t mean shit. Meltzer has sources, too. Doesn’t mean he should be trusted. Point being they are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## .christopher.

bdon said:


> And the mf’er was on there last year at this same time mocking Cody for being out of touch, not working well with others, and saying he had nowhere to go if he can’t make it in AEW.
> 
> Having some sources don’t mean shit. Meltzer has sources, too. Doesn’t mean he should be trusted. Point being they are two sides of the same coin.


No one has denied that Melt has sources, though. That's the thing. There were a section of people who didn't believe Brian did just because he was saying bad things about their favourites.


----------



## bdon

.christopher. said:


> No one has denied that Melt has sources, though. That's the thing. There were a section of people who didn't believe Brian did just because he was saying bad things about their favourites.


Well, are we supposed to pretend his sources aren’t FTR and Punk? Just like we know who Dave’s sources are? Just like we know who SRS’ sources typically are?


----------



## .christopher.

bdon said:


> Well, are we supposed to pretend his sources aren’t FTR and Punk? Just like we know who Dave’s sources are? Just like we know who SRS’ sources typically are?


He was leaking stuff before either were with the company.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Could Brian‘s source be Cokey T himself?


----------



## bdon

.christopher. said:


> He was leaking stuff before either were with the company.


I’ll take your word on that one. Didn’t listen or pay attention enough.

Whoever his source, he does lose credibility when he continues this revisionist history bullshit with Cody rHHHodes. He was on Cody’s ass before anyone in the media, probably before any fans not named bdon or shandcraig.

It rings hollow to portray Punk (and only NOW, Cody) as innocent bystanders when he was busting Cody’s ass weekly for 2 years and having to twist Jim’s arm to get him to dare say something negative about the ol Roller Codester.

Brian used to come off as fair and honest. Anymore, he sounds like every other talking head hoping to make themselves into a personality to make themselves money.


----------



## .christopher.

bdon said:


> I’ll take your word on that one. Didn’t listen or pay attention enough.
> 
> Whoever his source, he does lose credibility when he continues this revisionist history bullshit with Cody rHHHodes. He was on Cody’s ass before anyone in the media, probably before any fans not named bdon or shandcraig.
> 
> It rings hollow to portray Punk (and only NOW, Cody) as innocent bystanders when he was busting Cody’s ass weekly for 2 years and having to twist Jim’s arm to get him to dare say something negative about the ol Roller Codester.
> 
> Brian used to come off as fair and honest. Anymore, he sounds like every other talking head hoping to make themselves into a personality to make themselves money.


I don't think he ever said Cody was causing trouble backstage, though. He just didn't like what he was producing on tele, and, because Cody had creative control, that's where the issue was as it was on him himself rather than a booker.


----------



## bdon

.christopher. said:


> I don't think he ever said Cody was causing trouble backstage, though. He just didn't like what he was producing on tele, and, because Cody had creative control, that's where the issue was as it was on him himself rather than a booker.


Brian flat out was bragging on the EVPs “at least they’re there! This guy doesn’t even care to be there!”


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> Brian flat out was bragging on the EVPs “at least they’re there! This guy doesn’t even care to be there!”


Well, he was right.
Cody had no interest fighting back. He was already checked out. That's why he created his own bubble, we dubbed it Codyverse for a reason. He let his contract expire, did the job to Sammy and walked.
In hindsight, Cody did the right thing, and if we're being honest, he did the thing he wanted to do all along, go back to WWE.

Essentially, the locker room is split in 3 parts.

The Elite camp
Punk camp(used to be Cody)
Neutrals who try not to take sides(guys like Jericho, Mox, Bryan, etc.)


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Well, he was right.
> Cody had no interest fighting back. He was already checked out. That's why he created his own bubble, we dubbed it Codyverse for a reason. He let his contract expire, did the job to Sammy and walked.
> In hindsight, Cody did the right thing, and if we're being honest, he did the thing he wanted to do all along, go back to WWE.
> 
> Essentially, the locker room is split in 3 parts.
> 
> The Elite camp
> Punk camp(used to be Cody)
> Neutrals who try not to take sides(guys like Jericho, Mox, Bryan, etc.)


And if we all agree that we can’t take Dave’s points seriously due to his biases, then you better keep that same energy when we know these mf’ers also have a clear bias.

Unless you want to be the same hypocritical asshole that Punk is.


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> And if we all agree that we can’t take Dave’s points seriously due to his biases, then you better keep that same energy when we know these mf’ers also have a clear bias.
> 
> Unless you want to be the same hypocritical asshole that Punk is.


They do have biases. But the fact is, they've been more far more right than wrong recently and broke news first on multiple occasions.

That's why there's two sides of the story, and somewhere in the middle is the truth.


----------



## .christopher.

bdon said:


> Brian flat out was bragging on the EVPs “at least they’re there! This guy doesn’t even care to be there!”


Yeah, staying out of the drama.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*







*


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> I’ll take your word on that one. Didn’t listen or pay attention enough.
> 
> Whoever his source, he does lose credibility when he continues this revisionist history bullshit with Cody rHHHodes. He was on Cody’s ass before anyone in the media, probably before any fans not named bdon or shandcraig.
> 
> It rings hollow to portray Punk (and only NOW, Cody) as innocent bystanders when he was busting Cody’s ass weekly for 2 years and having to twist Jim’s arm to get him to dare say something negative about the ol Roller Codester.
> 
> Brian used to come off as fair and honest. Anymore, he sounds like every other talking head hoping to make themselves into a personality to make themselves money.


Question to you and others that align with your views, what kind of bias did Cornette have when he read off wwe execs' phone numbers as advice to Wardlow following the Wardlow/Cassidy match? Mind you this was before Vince "retired". I just want to make sure I understand your stances on Cornette/Last going forward. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Gn1212

Watching the Punk/Elite video right now. They hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Gn1212

Btw, this is the article Jin was talking about.








'He's a hero of mine': Inside CM Punk's transformation into a mentor and trailblazer at AEW


As CM Punk prepares for his AEW title match, his peers tell the stories of him teaching the sport and his evolution as a wrestler.




www.espn.co.uk





This was right before Punk got injured btw. So everything was fine then, well into his tine in AEW, but suddenly he's been a prick since he arrived. 👀
Or at least, that's what Dave's sourced say.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette on how to fix AEW in 5 minutes:





I agree with everything. Jim Ross needs to get off the mic and be put in charge of talent relations. He only has 20 YEARS of experience in the most successful wrestling company of all time.*


----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia  said:


> *Cornette on how to fix AEW in 5 minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everything. Jim Ross needs to get off the mic and be put in charge of talent relations. He only has 20 YEARS of experience in the most successful wrestling company of all time.*


Using JR is a stuck in the past answer. Go with Regal who has had some experience in NXT especially as a scout. Regal also isn't soo far removed from this generation.


----------



## DUD

Brian Last calling Kenny Omega 'Tye' is so cringeworthy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Using JR is a stuck in the past answer. Go with Regal who has had some experience in NXT especially as a scout. Regal also isn't soo far removed from this generation.


*Why not both? They're from the same generation and can cover multiple perspectives.*


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> Brian Last calling Kenny Omega 'Tye' is so cringeworthy.


Comical.


----------



## DUD

RapShepard said:


> Using JR is a stuck in the past answer. Go with Regal who has had some experience in NXT especially as a scout. Regal also isn't soo far removed from this generation.


Yeah. Whilst JR is respected I think the wrestling world is passing him by. At the Mongo fundraiser they were talking about how they'd book The Rock for WrestleMania. Jarrett, Flair and Bischoff went for the logical "Rock vs Roman", JR went for a mixed tag match with his daughter. Ric Flair replied: "Are you high?" 😂 .

I'm also not sure Jim Ross would be willing to put himself through the stress of working in a talent relations position. He's had his own health problems and it doesn't sound like he gives two shits on commentary. I imagine they'll do a special show once he hits his next big milestone and then he will be off again.


----------



## bdon

Any of you Cornette fans listen to his hour long take on the melee and see how goddamn biased he is? He is now trying to attribute the Bucks with having 6 grown men bursting in on Punk alone, a fight breaking out, and Ace Steel being innocently down the hall.

Goddamn I hate this mf’er. And I hate everyone who fails to see bullshit like this for the smear campaign that it is. Meltzer is just as guilty. But I can admit that. You mf’ers regurgitate everything Cornette says as fact.


----------



## DUD

bdon said:


> Any of you Cornette fans listen to his hour long take on the melee and see how goddamn biased he is? He is now trying to attribute the Bucks with having 6 grown men bursting in on Punk alone, a fight breaking out, and Ace Steel being innocently down the hall.


If you want to start a fight you don't take the Head of Talent relations and the Senior Vice President (who is also Chief Legal Officer) with you.

CM Punk said: "If you have a problem with me say it to my face", and it seems like they took the two most senior people in the company with them because Tony Khan was still in the Press Scrum.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> If you want to start a fight you don't take the Head of Talent relations and the Senior Vice President (who is also Chief Legal Officer) with you.
> 
> CM Punk said: "If you have a problem with my say it to my face", and it seems like they took the two most senior people in the company with them because Tony Khan was still in the Press Scrum.


*According to Don Tony, Christopher Daniels just happened to be there and was trying to break it up. He wasn't brought in as a mediator. The Young Bucks also kicked the door down. SRS won't tell you that part though.*


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

fucking pussies ganged up on a single man yet got their asses served to them. must be eating them up. not only overshadowed as talent but also man.


----------



## bdon

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *According to Don Tony, Christopher Daniels just happened to be there and was trying to break it up. He wasn't brought in as a mediator. The Young Bucks also kicked the door down. SRS won't tell you that part though.*


Uh huh. The Bucks kicked down a door. Riiiiight.


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> If you want to start a fight you don't take the Head of Talent relations and the Senior Vice President (who is also Chief Legal Officer) with you.
> 
> CM Punk said: "If you have a problem with my say it to my face", and it seems like they took the two most senior people in the company with them because Tony Khan was still in the Press Scrum.


They handled things correctly IF they had Megah Parekh with them. That is how you fucking handle things when disciplinary actions are to be handed out.


----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia  said:


> *Why not both? They're from the same generation and can cover multiple perspectives.*


Then you got too many cooks in the kitchen. You go with Regal because you need somebody that your younger talent respect, but one that also is willing to hear the younger talent on their perspectives.


----------



## RapShepard

It just doesn't make logical sense that anybody would bring the companies legal counsel with them, if they planned on fist fighting a co-worker. 

At best you could say well they wanted a safety net to verbally say whatever hoping it wouldn't get physical since legal was there. 

But the idea they wanted legal to see them start a fist fight is frankly a stupid thing to believe.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> It just doesn't make logical sense that anybody would bring the companies legal counsel with them, if they planned on fist fighting a co-worker.
> 
> At best you could say well they wanted a safety net to verbally say whatever hoping it wouldn't get physical since legal was there.
> 
> But the idea they wanted legal to see them start a fist fight is frankly a stupid thing to believe.


Bingo. That’s the crux of it for me. If she was with them, then Punk’s entire argument falls apart. Simple as that.

When you’re in an administrative position, you are taught to have eyewitnesses present with you when you’re about to scold or discipline the worker bees. I am a fucking boat captain. The US Coast Guard and company policy is that I have overriding authority that can go against company policy and even law if I have a justified reason.

Yet I still know when an ass needs chewing, I must have the other wheelman (my relief) in the wheelhouse should anything go down.

If the Bucks went and got Megah to come with them to the locker room to let Punk know that he’d crossed a line, and Punk threw a first punch? Then he has no leg to stand on. This is HR 101 stuff.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> It just doesn't make logical sense that anybody would bring the companies legal counsel with them, if they planned on fist fighting a co-worker.
> 
> At best you could say well they wanted a safety net to verbally say whatever hoping it wouldn't get physical since legal was there.
> 
> But the idea they wanted legal to see them start a fist fight is frankly a stupid thing to believe.


*Look, I know you love The Elite and especially Kenny Omega, but they've been proven multiple times this week, let alone the last 3 years, to feed favorable stories to Meltzer and Fightful. Why do you think only neutral people have reported the 8 out of 10 quote by Kenny? Brian Last wasn't the only one, but you will NEVER hear it from Wrestling Observer or Fightful.*


----------



## DUD

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> Why do you think only neutral people have reported the 8 out of 10 quote by Kenny? *Brian Last wasn't the only one*


Are you implying Brian Last is neutral?


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> Are you implying Brian Last is neutral?


This is the ignorance this fucking place shows. @LifeInCattleClass is probably the biggest AEW apologist on the board, yet he has the goddamn common sense to go, “Meltzer is full of shit and does have a clear bias for certain guys.”

The other half of the room continues to spit and regurgitate anything Brian Last and Jim Cornette say as fact, and it is goddamn annoying. No logical fucking discussion can be made when one side refuses to see any goddamn perspective outside of their own.

Confirmation bias is a motherfucker.


----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia  said:


> *Look, I know you love The Elite and especially Kenny Omega, but they've been proven multiple times this week, let alone the last 3 years, to feed favorable stories to Meltzer and Fightful. Why do you think only neutral people have reported the 8 out of 10 quote by Kenny? Brian Last wasn't the only one, but you will NEVER hear it from Wrestling Observer or Fightful.*


I don't have any particulars to The Elite or Punk. Meltzer is bias to The Elite. Cornette is bias against The Elite. I've been calling that their would be backstage drama eventually, because duh. 

But issue here is Punk constantly is in drama where if course he once again is just the victim, despite being a self admitted asshole and hard to work with. His explanations for blowing up don't really justify his actions either given, nobody knew what Hangman was talking to. And if even if we trust him that The Elite made the leaks about Punk. Most of that shit was roundly dismissed until he brought it up. So he's throwing a second public hissy fit over nothing. 

On top of that again the logic that The Elite took the legal counsel so they could start a fight isn't believable to anybody using common sense.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Bingo. That’s the crux of it for me. If she was with them, then Punk’s entire argument falls apart. Simple as that.
> 
> When you’re in an administrative position, you are taught to have eyewitnesses present with you when you’re about to scold or discipline the worker bees. I am a fucking boat captain. The US Coast Guard and company policy is that I have overriding authority that can go against company policy and even law if I have a justified reason.
> 
> Yet I still know when an ass needs chewing, I must have the other wheelman (my relief) in the wheelhouse should anything go down.
> 
> If the Bucks went and got Megah to come with them to the locker room to let Punk know that he’d crossed a line, and Punk threw a first punch? Then he has no leg to stand on. This is HR 101 stuff.


Wrestlers wanting to fist fight isn't crazy to believe. But them getting legal counsel to come watch is just a big yeah right situation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> This is the ignorance this fucking place shows. @LifeInCattleClass is probably the biggest AEW apologist on the board, yet he has the goddamn common sense to go, “Meltzer is full of shit and does have a clear bias for certain guys.”
> 
> The other half of the room continues to spit and regurgitate anything Brian Last and Jim Cornette say as fact, and it is goddamn annoying. No logical fucking discussion can be made when one side refuses to see any goddamn perspective outside of their own.
> 
> Confirmation bias is a motherfucker.


uhhh… think you‘re thinking of @DammitChrist 

i‘m the 2nd biggest 

yeah, and dave sucks balls - same as corny, same as disco, same as konnan

confirmation bias is real - and will fuck people’s shit up

which is why the only opinion i value is my own… and some of the fine people of WF


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> Are you implying Brian Last is neutral?


*I'm outright saying Brian Last is neutral when it comes to reporting news because he's a f** professional. He shares the good and bad of AEW. If you actually paid attention to this week's podcast, you would hear him praise Tony Khan multiple times and say he feels sorry for what he's going through, even though he did it to himself. He also reported that the locker room had nothing but good things to say about Tony Khan's speech in the talent meeting, and the Young Bucks had a positive message even though you could assume they're full of s***, but Kenny Omega caused the division.*


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Wrestlers wanting to fist fight isn't crazy to believe. But them getting legal counsel to come watch is just a big yeah right situation.


Exactly.

Everyone who knows the Bucks laughs at the idea they were going anywhere looking for a fight. This, to me, matches up with the opinion Bucks fans and Bucks haters share. So, this is a logical take.

So, if Megah was there as most reports indicate, then that fact would also match with the previous opinion.

The Bucks leaking shit? I can buy that, even where no evidence exists. The Bucks going looking for a fight or KICKING IN A FUCKING DOOR? Nah. That sounds like an awfully large gap in logic.

But for a certain segment of the posters here, they can be shown footage of Megah talking to Punk on behalf of the Bucks with Punk punching Matt Jackson, and they’ll just argue that Megah was biased and in bed (so to speak) with the Bucks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Wrestlers wanting to fist fight isn't crazy to believe. But them getting legal counsel to come watch is just a big yeah right situation.


*Now think about this critically. With all the legal issues Punk has dealt with in the last decade, do you REALLY think he would be stupid enough to instigate a physical altercation in front of the company lawyer? I'm not understanding how you can blindly accept The Elite's side of the story without using some situational awareness.*


----------



## Peerless

Cornette just called Moxley's promo one of the best he's ever seen. Hell has frozen over folks.


----------



## Gn1212

RapShepard said:


> I don't have any particulars to The Elite or Punk. Meltzer is bias to The Elite. Cornette is bias against The Elite. I've been calling that their would be backstage drama eventually, because duh.
> 
> But issue here is Punk constantly is in drama where if course he once again is just the victim, despite being a self admitted asshole and hard to work with. His explanations for blowing up don't really justify his actions either given, nobody knew what Hangman was talking to. And if even if we trust him that The Elite made the leaks about Punk. Most of that shit was roundly dismissed until he brought it up. So he's throwing a second public hissy fit over nothing.
> 
> On top of that again the logic that The Elite took the legal counsel so they could start a fight isn't believable to anybody using common sense.


Pretty positive all pro-Punk sides have put part of the blane on Punk too.
Brian Last admitted he can be a dick and Cornette said he should be punished as well. Even the side SRS reported from Punk's side put blame on Punk.

Elite side paints them as angels. "Politely" opening the door, Kenny "saving" the dog, etc.

Cornette mentioned it, but if Megha was there, Daniels was there, Pat Buck was there, why do they need a third party investigation for? Clearly there's more to this story.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Pretty positive all pro-Punk sides have put part of the blane on Punk too.
> Brian Last admitted he can be a dick and Cornette said he should be punished as well. Even the side SRS reported from Punk's side put blame on Punk.
> 
> Elite side paints them as angels. "Politely" opening the door, Kenny "saving" the dog, etc.
> 
> Cornette mentioned it, but if Megha was there, Daniels was there, Pat Buck was there, why do they need a third party investigation for? Clearly there's more to this story.


Not when Punk is involved. A fucking doctors diagnosis isn’t enough for that bipolar mf’er.


----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia  said:


> *Now think about this critically. With all the legal issues Punk has dealt with in the last decade, do you REALLY think he would be stupid enough to instigate a physical altercation in front of the company lawyer? I'm not understanding how you can blindly accept The Elite's side of the story without using some situational awareness.*


Talk about situational awareness. In the last 3 weeks we've seen Punk shoot on a live mic 2 different times. The last one an emotional 20 minute rant over questions not even asked, while essentially telling his boss to shut up because he was talking, and then inviting people that had an issue to pull up on him. But I'm supposed to buy he isn't emotional enough to throw a punch?

Last I seen no side is denying that Punk threw the first punch. Punk willingly went on a podcast allegding a doctor was trying to kill him through negligence while exaggerating his symptoms. But I'm supposed to believe the grown man who just went on 2 public rants, is now too mature to throw a punch. 

You want to talk about The Bucks not wanting to face FTR, can believe that. The Elite having their own boys club, definitely believe that. 




Gn1212 said:


> Pretty positive all pro-Punk sides have put part of the blane on Punk too.
> Brian Last admitted he can be a dick and Cornette said he should be punished as well. Even the side SRS reported from Punk's side put blame on Punk.
> 
> Elite side paints them as angels. "Politely" opening the door, Kenny "saving" the dog, etc.
> 
> Cornette mentioned it, but if Megha was there, Daniels was there, Pat Buck was there, why do they need a third party investigation for? Clearly there's more to this story.


It's not about taking The Elite as angels, it's about Punk having little credibility to me. A dude who's willing to do that Cabana podcast where he openly lied about a doctor trying to kill him and then showed himself to be a hypocrite on how to one should use their star power, is not the type of guy I trust the next time he goes crying wolf. 

If he's vindicated with evidence later, then I'm wrong. But yeah dudes shown his ass his entire career. I don't buy what he's selling.

Her being there doesn't mean the don't do their due diligence and cover their asses for the suspensions and possible firings.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Talk about situational awareness. In the last 3 weeks we've seen Punk shoot on a live mic 2 different times. The last one an emotional 20 minute rant over questions not even asked, while essentially telling his boss to shut up because he was talking, and then inviting people that had an issue to pull up on him. But I'm supposed to buy he isn't emotional enough to throw a punch?
> 
> Last I seen no side is denying that Punk threw the first punch. Punk willingly went on a podcast allegding a doctor was trying to kill him through negligence while exaggerating his symptoms. But I'm supposed to believe the grown man who just went on 2 public rants, is now too mature to throw a punch.
> 
> You want to talk about The Bucks not wanting to face FTR, can believe that. The Elite having their own boys club, definitely believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about taking The Elite as angels, it's about Punk having little credibility to me. A dude who's willing to do that Cabana podcast where he openly lied about a doctor trying to kill him and then showed himself to be a hypocrite on how to one should use their star power, is not the type of guy I trust the next time he goes crying wolf.
> 
> If he's vindicated with evidence later, then I'm wrong. But yeah dudes shown his ass his entire career. I don't buy what he's selling.
> 
> Her being there doesn't mean the don't do their due diligence and cover their asses for the suspensions and possible firings.


People who suffer from bipolar disorder don’t often act logically. Anyone buying Punk’s version of things is only doing so based on disliking the Bucks.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> People who suffer from bipolar disorder don’t often act logically. Anyone buying Punk’s version of things is only doing so based on disliking the Bucks.


Now I know he's revealed his mom had it, but I feel like he'd reveal if he had it too. As that would cover up a lot of his frequent backstage drama issues. Plus idk "hey bare with me I'm actually bipolar, I might act out at times" sounds a lot better than "nah I'm just an asshole and I'm hard to work with. Isn't that badass" lol. That attitude is only cool when you're young. 

I think he's just your run of the mill entertainer, who has to work in team environments, but absolutely sucks in team environments.


----------



## Gn1212

He isn't bipolar lol, he's just an unapologetic prick.
That shouldn't surprise people, he's a punk rock kid. He said it in his promo on Dynamite, and boy he wasn't lying.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> He isn't bipolar lol, he's just an unapologetic prick.
> That shouldn't surprise people, he's a punk rock kid. He said it in his promo on Dynamite, and boy he wasn't lying.


He shows clear signs of bipolar disorder. I’d almost guarantee if he were to seek professional help, they’d diagnose him, and even help him.


----------



## VPX5

bdon said:


> He shows clear signs of bipolar disorder. I’d almost guarantee if he were to seek professional help, they’d diagnose him, and even help him.


That's probably a big part of what makes him so entertaining though. Don't want to turn him into a drugged up zombie.


----------



## bdon

VPX5 said:


> That's probably a big part of what makes him so entertaining though. Don't want to turn him into a drugged up zombie.


If he was an actual needle mover, then I’d understand it. He isn’t, so now you have to consider the health of your locker room when you know this industry isn’t good for him. You’re always just a random Punk manic episode away from watching him ready to burn it all down..


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> *If he was an actual needle mover, then I’d understand it.* He isn’t, so now you have to consider the health of your locker room when you know this industry isn’t good for him. You’re always just a random Punk manic episode away from watching him ready to burn it all down..


You're chatting shit now. He is by far their biggest draw. If you dispute that then you're just straight up biased.


----------



## THANOS

Gn1212 said:


> You're chatting shit now. He is by far their biggest draw. If you dispute that then you're just straight up biased.


Especially when you take everything into consideration (ratings, ticket sales, PPV buys, merch sales, network star power for the next cable deal). All of that combined put Punk at a much higher level than the rest of the roster.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> You're chatting shit now. He is by far their biggest draw. If you dispute that then you're just straight up biased.


He can be the biggest draw, but he has proven to not be a needle mover. A whopping 18k more viewers per week is a whopping 2% increase (Nielsen themselves allot for a 10% margin of error). Grand Slam isn’t selling 20k tickets this year. All Out is down massively. PPV buy rates in general showing a decline.

He is a draw, but he isn’t such a draw that you allow him to force your locker room to walk around on eggshells knowing you’re a Punk-manifested enemy away from watching a meltdown.


----------



## Art Vandaley

If the Bucks entered Punk's dressing room after he told them not to then its on them.

Also if this lawyer was really there, they need to be fired for allowing the Bucks to do that, I wouldn't expect pro wrestlers to know better, but a lawyer really should.

I haven't listened to Cornette's hour long video yet, but I have no doubt it's very biased. He HATES the young bucks and Omega with the same bizarre intensity that bdon hates CM Punk or I hate Orange Cassidy and John Cena.



bdon said:


> People who suffer from bipolar disorder don’t often act logically. Anyone buying Punk’s version of things is only doing so based on disliking the Bucks.


Surely you can see that you're doing the opposite though and buying the Bucks version of events because you dislike Punk?


----------



## Wridacule

I love Corny, but a spades a spade. Him and Dave both sound biased from what I've heard over the last few days. There's wrong on both sides. 

I hope AEW comes out of it all ok. Even if you prefer WWE, everyone wins from there being more than one show in town


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> If the Bucks entered Punk's dressing room after he told them not to then its on them.
> 
> Also if this lawyer was really there, they need to be fired for allowing the Bucks to do that, I wouldn't expect pro wrestlers to know better, but a lawyer really should.
> 
> I haven't listened to Cornette's hour long video yet, but I have no doubt it's very biased. He HATES the young bucks and Omega with the same bizarre intensity that bdon hates CM Punk or I hate Orange Cassidy and John Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you can see that you're doing the opposite though and buying the Bucks version of events because you dislike Punk?


Except I’m not stating them as fact. I have maintained that Megah Parekh being there is the crux of the argument. Let’s look at this logically: 

The Bucks don’t make sure to have the head of legal with them and “kick the door in” if they have the head of legal with them. The Bucks don’t throw the first punch if they have the head of legal with them. The Bucks don’t have “6 grown men looking to fight” if they have the head of legal with them. You don’t go looking for a fight period after you just heard the mf’er threatening workplace violence for a second time in 11 days if anyone wants to meet up with hiM IF you have the head of legal with you.

Those are all things that Punk is asserting happened. He has already changed his story about them kicking in the door. He claims Matt Jackson threw the first punch but missed. He claims he was all alone with Steel’s wife when all of these men came looking for a fight.

If the Bucks didn’t have the legal team with them, then it becomes strictly he said/he said, and worse yet, you have wrestlers on both sides with the ability to claim they were attacked by AEW staff: Punk attacked by Matt and/or Nick and Nick and Kenny attacked by Ace.

Seems pretty fair, right? From all that I have seen, Megah was there in the room for all of this. If that proves false reporting, then this is going to get really sticky with TK tied up in court.


----------



## Nothing Finer

This narrative that the Bucks turned up to talk, with 6 other wrestlers as neutral observers, and Punk hits one of them in front of company officials, is laughable. 

If that was how it went down why the fuck would the Elite have been stripped of their titles and suspended? If all these neutral parties had said that's what happens then Punk would have been fired, or suspended at the very least, and the Elite would have carried on as normal with this violent maniac out of the picture.

Reality of it is they turned up in force either to fuck him up or intimidate him, they forced their way in and he did what he had to do based on that many guys forcing their way in with hostile intent. 

As for why legal personnel were with them, my guess is they were just planning on intimidating him and they thought it would cover them. Clearly it hasn't or they wouldn't be suspended and looking for new jobs.

If the Bucks were actually going to turn up to talk they'd either text Punk first, or turn up with a company official *only*, knock on his door and wait for him to answer. Showing up with 6 guys, get the fuck out of here.


----------



## bdon

Again with this 6 guys looking to intimidate bullshit.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> Again with this 6 guys looking to intimidate bullshit.


I find all these leaked stances bullshit. After all it's this sort of bullshit that caused this entire drama in the first place. Here are the facts as I see them:

Punk crossed the line with that media scrum and burying the company and owner for all the world to see. I don't have any issues with what Punk said. But it was the wrong time and wrong place for sure. He is not innocent in this at all and I totally understand the EVPs' reaction. 

"EVP"s from the company crossed the line trying to retaliate hence proving Punk's point that they aren't mature enough to be executives. They should have waited to have a sit down meeting with Tony Kahn present when everything has cooled down a bit. 

Tony Kahn should have never given active wrestlers executive positions and this entire scenario could have been avoided if he had proper management in place to have this handled long ago. He needs to actually have real experienced people in charge so things like this never happen again. There are plenty of people already on his payroll that could naturally slide into these positions. 

I'm hoping cooler heads prevail and they hash this out and try to move on forward with all parties coming away with a working relationship with each other. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> Except I’m not stating them as fact. I have maintained that Megah Parekh being there is the crux of the argument. Let’s look at this logically:
> 
> The Bucks don’t make sure to have the head of legal with them and “kick the door in” if they have the head of legal with them. The Bucks don’t throw the first punch if they have the head of legal with them. The Bucks don’t have “6 grown men looking to fight” if they have the head of legal with them. You don’t go looking for a fight period after you just heard the mf’er threatening workplace violence for a second time in 11 days if anyone wants to meet up with hiM IF you have the head of legal with you.
> 
> Those are all things that Punk is asserting happened. He has already changed his story about them kicking in the door. He claims Matt Jackson threw the first punch but missed. He claims he was all alone with Steel’s wife when all of these men came looking for a fight.
> 
> If the Bucks didn’t have the legal team with them, then it becomes strictly he said/he said, and worse yet, you have wrestlers on both sides with the ability to claim they were attacked by AEW staff: Punk attacked by Matt and/or Nick and Nick and Kenny attacked by Ace.
> 
> Seems pretty fair, right? From all that I have seen, Megah was there in the room for all of this. If that proves false reporting, then this is going to get really sticky with TK tied up in court.


Megah's job is more than to be an observer, she should have prevented this from happening.

Would you agree that attempting to have the conversation that night was not the best idea (if only because of Punk's mood that night, which everyone knew about beforehand) and Bucks should have waited until the next day and people had had a chance to calm down?

And the Bucks would have been hot too, I would have been pissed if I were them.

Because Megah's job was to advise them to wait and tell them not to go to Punks locker room at that time, not accompany them to act as a witness.

If she really did that she needs to be fired immediately.

I struggle to believe that aspect of the story involving Megah, that is wild incompetence on behalf of a lawyer.

Or maybe she did advise them to wait, they ignored her, and she then decided to observe?


----------



## Zane B

They either didn't listen to Megah and went after Punk to which Megah arrived later or they brought Megah with them but Punk saw the 6 guys approaching his locker room first with crippled woman and a dog to protect. Either way it don't look good for The Elite's side.


----------



## Jones1

bdon said:


> He shows clear signs of bipolar disorder. I’d almost guarantee if he were to seek professional help, they’d diagnose him, and even help him.


You don't seem to understand what bipolar actually is. There's no way you can claim he's bipolar from any of this. I'm seeing a common theme with you. Strong opinions but are incredibly ignorant on nearly every subject. You don't know enough to understand how little you know.


----------



## DUD

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> Now think about this critically. With all the legal issues Punk has dealt with in the last decade, do you REALLY think he would be stupid enough to instigate a physical altercation in front of the company lawyer?


I think its fair to assume that everybody involved is stupid to some extent at this point.



Gn1212 said:


> Cornette mentioned it, but if Megha was there, Daniels was there, Pat Buck was there, why do they need a third party investigation for? Clearly there's more to this story.


It's more to prevent allegations of internal bias and to cover themselves from a legal perspective if somebody was to get punished. 

If any of the injured parties were to get fired I imagine the first thing they'd do is get a lawyer to argue loss of future earnings due to an unsafe working environment. So having an external party say "These people were at fault" is a layer of protection.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Art Vandaley said:


> Megah's job is more than to be an observer, she should have prevented this from happening.
> 
> Would you agree that attempting to have the conversation that night was not the best idea (if only because of Punk's mood that night, which everyone knew about beforehand) and Bucks should have waited until the next day and people had had a chance to calm down?
> 
> And the Bucks would have been hot too, I would have been pissed if I were them.
> 
> Because Megah's job was to advise them to wait and tell them not to go to Punks locker room at that time, not accompany them to act as a witness.
> 
> If she really did that she needs to be fired immediately.
> 
> I struggle to believe that aspect of the story involving Megah, that is wild incompetence on behalf of a lawyer.
> 
> Or maybe she did advise them to wait, they ignored her, and she then decided to observe?


*This is exactly what I don't understand from people trying to defend The Elite. They are trying to justify a flagrant abuse of power by bringing the company lawyer in as a witness to them forcing their way into Punk's locker room instead of scheduling proper mediation, or they think it's fine that the company lawyer is inherently biased towards The Elite and would enable them to do this. It's bad either way.*


----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia [emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294] said:


> *This is exactly what I don't understand from people trying to defend The Elite. They are trying to justify a flagrant abuse of power by bringing the company lawyer in as a witness to them forcing their way into Punk's locker room instead of scheduling proper mediation, or they think it's fine that the company lawyer is inherently biased towards The Elite and would enable them to do this. It's bad either way.*


You've worked a job before. The idea that a supervisor or manager, let alone a fucking EVP is out of line for calling an impromptu meeting after a worker has a big public outburst while daring somebody to say something is hardly out the ordinary. 

That be it in the super straight laced normal work world. Or a work structure more lenient like in entertainment b


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> You've worked a job before. The idea that a supervisor or manager, let alone a fucking EVP is out of line for calling an impromptu meeting after a worker has a big public outburst while daring somebody to say something is hardly out the ordinary.
> 
> That be it in the super straight laced normal work world. Or a work structure more lenient like in entertainment b


*As a supervisor, it's a flagrant HR violation to bust up in my employees' private areas to scold them. I have to go through HR to set up a disciplinary meeting. Like Cornette said, the f** wrestlers should not be EVPs in the first place because it's an obvious conflict of interest.*


----------



## Gn1212

RapShepard said:


> You've worked a job before. The idea that a supervisor or manager, let alone a fucking EVP is out of line for calling an impromptu meeting after a worker has a big public outburst while daring somebody to say something is hardly out the ordinary.
> 
> That be it in the super straight laced normal work world. Or a work structure more lenient like in entertainment b


You ignore that the EVPs aren't just normal people in suits, they're also part of the boys. At the time the presser was happening SRS was reporting that people were furious backstage and some threatened to quit. I being it was confirmed those were The Elite. So they were already pretty heated and in no condition to have a "chat".

Under no circumstance is it excusable to allow this to escalate even further by having 5-6 people going in to confront Punk. At that point you're asking for trouble.

Multiple people have fucked up here, royally I might add. To think this is a multimillion operation is insane to me.

Everything about AEW at the moment screams "disorganized mess".
From the bad communications, to the badly structured shows, to the inconsistent build-ups, to Rampage being kicked around, to the game development going through hell, to Khan prioritizing being jerked off by the media rather than his locker room, to the fucking meetings to fix the situation having no effect, to people going into business for themselves and going unpunished for months, to letting damaging rumours spread out and nobody mature enough trying to shut them down early.

If things don't fix up AEW won't be around by 2025. If it is, it won't be on a big platform.


----------



## JerryMark

Gn1212 said:


> You ignore that the EVPs aren't just normal people in suits, they're also part of the boys. At the time the presser was happening SRS was reporting that people were furious backstage and some threatened to quit. I being it was confirmed those were The Elite. So they were already pretty heated and in no condition to have a "chat".
> 
> Under no circumstance is it excusable to allow this to escalate even further by having 5-6 people going in to confront Punk. At that point you're asking for trouble.
> 
> Multiple people have fucked up here, royally I might add. To think this is a multimillion operation is insane to me.
> 
> Everything about AEW at the moment screams "disorganized mess".
> From the bad communications, to the badly structured shows, to the inconsistent build-ups, to Rampage being kicked around, to the game development going through hell, to Khan prioritizing being jerked off by the media rather than his locker room, to the fucking meetings to fix the situation having no effect, to people going into business for themselves and going unpunished for months, to letting damaging rumours spread out and nobody mature enough trying to shut them down early.
> 
> If things don't fix up AEW won't be around by 2025. If it is, it won't be on a big platform.


tony needs to man the fuck up and also smarten the fuck up. take control of your employees, cut out the ones that aren't team players, and swallow your pride and bring in experienced people. you already have JR, arn, taz, etc use them... also, what's delirious up to now?

stop jerry jonesing the whole thing.


----------



## Gn1212

It pains me to say this but I wouldn't bet on AEW making it, and I have a feeling a lot of people know this within the company.

I think a lot of people are already planning an escape route and some others have already made steps towards that like Punk and The Elite.
Pretty positive both parties have access to the underlying numbers and have been part of various discussions regarding the future of the company Suffice to say Punk isn't thrilled and The Elite are apparently evaluating WWE as a future workplace.

WWE will end up reclaiming both Punk and AJ. They're both WWE legends and they're gonna make sure they lock them down to lengthy Legends contracts.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

5 Star Giulia [emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294] said:


> *As a supervisor, it's a flagrant HR violation to bust up in my employees' private areas to scold them. I have to go through HR to set up a disciplinary meeting. Like Cornette said, the f** wrestlers should not be EVPs in the first place because it's an obvious conflict of interest.*


A solid take. I'm in a supervisory position and there are things I simply cannot do in my position. I think people keep losing sight that these are executives in the company and they have shown they don't act like one.

At the very least this has to be a wake up call to Tony to never have active wrestlers as executives. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryMark

Bahn Yuki said:


> A solid take. I'm in a supervisory position and there are things I simply cannot do in my position. I think people keep losing sight that these are executives in the company and they have shown they don't act like one.
> 
> At the very least this has to be a wake up call to Tony to never have active wrestlers as executives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


dusty got a big head just being a booker but wasn't a literal executive.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> You ignore that the EVPs aren't just normal people in suits, they're also part of the boys. At the time the presser was happening SRS was reporting that people were furious backstage and some threatened to quit. I being it was confirmed those were The Elite. So they were already pretty heated and in no condition to have a "chat".
> 
> Under no circumstance is it excusable to allow this to escalate even further by having 5-6 people going in to confront Punk. At that point you're asking for trouble.
> 
> Multiple people have fucked up here, royally I might add. To think this is a multimillion operation is insane to me.
> 
> Everything about AEW at the moment screams "disorganized mess".
> From the bad communications, to the badly structured shows, to the inconsistent build-ups, to Rampage being kicked around, to the game development going through hell, to Khan prioritizing being jerked off by the media rather than his locker room, to the fucking meetings to fix the situation having no effect, to people going into business for themselves and going unpunished for months, to letting damaging rumours spread out and nobody mature enough trying to shut them down early.
> 
> If things don't fix up AEW won't be around by 2025. If it is, it won't be on a big platform.


Again with stating this 5-6 people bullshit as fact.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> Again with stating this 5-6 people bullshit as fact.


I guess I’m late to this part of the conversation but my understanding is that …

Omega, the Bucks, Christopher Daniels, Cutler and Nakazawa were all there (that’s six) — plus Pat Buck and Megah. Now who arrived all at once and who came later I guess is still questionable. But the above are all suspended except maybe Megah, right? So they definitely were involved in some form or fashion.

On the other side was Punk, a woman with a broken leg and Larry the Dog. Ace Steel became involved but I think accounts are consistent that he wasn’t there when it started. Plus according to some accounts there was a medical person tending to Punk either at this time or perhaps had just left the room.

What does all that mean? I don’t know. But that’s a pretty consistently confirmed roll call of the players.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Gn1212 said:


> It pains me to say this but I wouldn't bet on AEW making it, and I have a feeling a lot of people know this within the company.
> 
> I think a lot of people are already planning an escape route and some others have already made steps towards that like Punk and The Elite.
> Pretty positive both parties have access to the underlying numbers and have been part of various discussions regarding the future of the company Suffice to say Punk isn't thrilled and The Elite are apparently evaluating WWE as a future workplace.
> 
> WWE will end up reclaiming both Punk and AJ. They're both WWE legends and they're gonna make sure they lock them down to lengthy Legends contracts.




It'll survive as long as the Khans are willing to invest in it and they can maintain a good television deal. Based on management though, it doesn't look as appeasing of a place to work at as it did 2 years ago when it was being romanticized as a wrestling harmonious paradise.


----------



## Saintpat

I know Omega’s EVP duties include being the video game liaison (that may be his only duties in that role, not sure).

Has there ever been any report of exactly what Matt and Nick Jackson’s EVP roles are? Usually there is some job duty involved (like Brandi was chief brand officer I think). What are the Bucks actually tasked with? 

Because that would shed some light on how right or wrong they may have been in going to see Punk after. (Like I doubt Omega — who by no accounts did anything wrong here unless Punk decides to say he kidnapped Larry the Dog, lol — really wouldn’t have had a reason to be there unless he somehow chose that moment to discuss video game stuff with Punk.) In a corporate structure, for instance, an EVP of a bottling company who is in charge of quality control probably wouldn’t have a role that allowed him to burst into a front office receptionist’s work space to demand an immediate meeting right then and there — if such a person had an issue they would be expected to go through HR to address it.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I know Omega’s EVP duties include being the video game liaison (that may be his only duties in that role, not sure).
> 
> Has there ever been any report of exactly what Matt and Nick Jackson’s EVP roles are? Usually there is some job duty involved (like Brandi was chief brand officer I think). What are the Bucks actually tasked with?
> 
> Because that would shed some light on how right or wrong they may have been in going to see Punk after. (Like I doubt Omega — who by no accounts did anything wrong here *unless Punk decides to say he kidnapped Larry the Dog*, lol — really wouldn’t have had a reason to be there unless he somehow chose that moment to discuss video game stuff with Punk.) In a corporate structure, for instance, an EVP of a bottling company who is in charge of quality control probably wouldn’t have a role that allowed him to burst into a front office receptionist’s work space to demand an immediate meeting right then and there — if such a person had an issue they would be expected to go through HR to address it.


I mean, he has already claimed a doctor was trying to kill him…


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> I mean, he has already claimed a doctor was trying to kill him…


Did or did not Kenny Omega pick up a dog who belongs to CM Punk and remove him from Punk’s locker room area, possibly with AEW legal counsel as his accomplice?

Facts are facts.


----------



## DUD

Bahn Yuki said:


> I find all these leaked stances bullshit. After all it's this sort of bullshit that caused this entire drama in the first place. Here are the facts as I see them:
> 
> Punk crossed the line with that media scrum and burying the company and owner for all the world to see. I don't have any issues with what Punk said. But it was the wrong time and wrong place for sure. He is not innocent in this at all and I totally understand the EVPs' reaction.
> 
> "EVP"s from the company crossed the line trying to retaliate hence proving Punk's point that they aren't mature enough to be executives. They should have waited to have a sit down meeting with Tony Kahn present when everything has cooled down a bit.
> 
> Tony Kahn should have never given active wrestlers executive positions and this entire scenario could have been avoided if he had proper management in place to have this handled long ago. He needs to actually have real experienced people in charge so things like this never happen again. There are plenty of people already on his payroll that could naturally slide into these positions.
> 
> I'm hoping cooler heads prevail and they hash this out and try to move on forward with all parties coming away with a working relationship with each other.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


That's pretty much the take I have. A lot of people need to look in the mirror and ask themselves how they could have handled this situation better.


----------



## THANOS

Bahn Yuki said:


> A solid take. I'm in a supervisory position and there are things I simply cannot do in my position. I think people keep losing sight that these are executives in the company and they have shown they don't act like one.
> 
> At the very least this has to be a wake up call to Tony to never have active wrestlers as executives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I agree. I'm a manager at a Hedge Fund Firm and I need to bring HR with me for any type of potential antagonist discussion with my staff. It's all process to avoid lawsuits.


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> Did or did not Kenny Omega pick up a dog who belongs to CM Punk and remove him from Punk’s locker room area, possibly with AEW legal counsel as his accomplice?
> 
> Facts are facts.


I can not argue the facts. Kenny is out to get Punk…CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Hell has officially frozen over. Not only is Jim Cornette praising Jon Moxley, but he's endorsing Moxley to win the tournament and have MJF take the title from him. They've all but given up on Bryan Danielson because they feel like the time to strike was when he was the hottest heel in the company. I disagree. I think Bryan winning the title and MJF immediately cashing in on him is the way to go. You can also find a reason to get him out of that f** useless group when he faces Moxley in the finals.*
























THANOS said:


> I agree. I'm a manager at a Hedge Fund Firm and I need to bring HR with me for any type of potential antagonist discussion with my staff. It's all process to avoid lawsuits.


*Speaking of which, Meltzer is reporting that there's a strong chance of lawsuits being filed if anyone is fired.*


----------



## DUD

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Speaking of which, Meltzer is reporting that there's a strong chance of lawsuits being filed if anyone is fired.*


Yes, hence why he's hired an external party to investigate.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> I can not argue the facts. Kenny is out to get Punk…CONFIRMED!!!


I heard it went down like this in the hallway:

Megah: OK, Matt you go in and get in his face and provoke him to punch you. Nick, you’re on chair duty — anyone throws a chair, you block it … with your face if you have to.

Nick: Why me?

Megah: Because we know you won’t sell it.

Nick: (sadface)

Megah: Kenny, while the Bucks create the diversion, you get to Larry the Dog.

Kenny: Why do I want to get to the dog?

Megah: Because I am freaking legal counsel here and as your attorney I’m advising you to get to the dog, pick him up and hand him to me. Do you understand?

Kenny: Not really.

Christopher Daniels: Well I’m in charge of talent relations, so Kenny I am also telling you, as talent, to get the dog.

Kenny: I just want to play video games.

Nick: Shut up Kenny. At least you’re not going to get hit with a chair.

Matt: Good point.

Megah: I’ll get the dog out and hold him hostage until Punk agrees to our demands. Does everyone understand their assignments?

EVPs: (nod)

Megah: Oh, and one more thing — Kenny, try not to get bit. OK, LFG!!!

(Bucks superkick door in …)


----------



## bdon

Saintpat said:


> I heard it went down like this in the hallway:
> 
> Megah: OK, Matt you go in and get in his face and provoke him to punch you. Nick, you’re on chair duty — anyone throws a chair, you block it … with your face if you have to.
> 
> Nick: Why me?
> 
> Megah: Because we know you won’t sell it.
> 
> Nick: (sadface)
> 
> Megah: Kenny, while the Bucks create the diversion, you get to Larry the Dog.
> 
> Kenny: Why do I want to get to the dog?
> 
> Megah: Because I am freaking legal counsel here and as your attorney I’m advising you to get to the dog, pick him up and hand him to me. Do you understand?
> 
> Kenny: Not really.
> 
> Christopher Daniels: Well I’m in charge of talent relations, so Kenny I am also telling you, as talent, to get the dog.
> 
> Kenny: I just want to play video games.
> 
> Nick: Shut up Kenny. At least you’re not going to get hit with a chair.
> 
> Matt: Good point.
> 
> Megah: I’ll get the dog out and hold him hostage until Punk agrees to our demands. Does everyone understand their assignments?
> 
> EVPs: (nod)
> 
> Megah: Oh, and one more thing — Kenny, try not to get bit. OK, LFG!!!
> 
> (Bucks superkick door in …)


Are you a time traveler? Because I am almost positive you just gave Punk’s lawyers’ opening statement.

Only thing missing was claims that they were trying to kill Larry the Dog.


----------



## SiON

bdon said:


> Are you a time traveler? Because I am almost positive you just gave Punk’s lawyers’ opening statement.
> 
> Only thing missing was claims that they were trying to kill Larry the Dog.


Actually if my time record is correct by the time the trial starts it will be totally proven that Ace Steel was trying to eat the dog so they can't claim that The Elite were trying to Kill Larry.

It's a whole double cross mega heel turn thing that happens with Ace Steel, personally I think the angle was done better by Big Bossman and Al Snow.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia  said:


> *As a supervisor, it's a flagrant HR violation to bust up in my employees' private areas to scold them. I have to go through HR to set up a disciplinary meeting. Like Cornette said, the f** wrestlers should not be EVPs in the first place because it's an obvious conflict of interest.*


Yeah the wrestlers definitely shouldn't double as EVPs and bookers. 

But you know damn well outside the restroom or your personal car there's no such thing as an off limit area where executives just aren't allowed in. It's like saying your boss can't check your work locker. Punk doesn't actually own his personal locker room.





Gn1212 said:


> You ignore that the EVPs aren't just normal people in suits, they're also part of the boys. At the time the presser was happening SRS was reporting that people were furious backstage and some threatened to quit. I being it was confirmed those were The Elite. So they were already pretty heated and in no condition to have a "chat".
> 
> Under no circumstance is it excusable to allow this to escalate even further by having 5-6 people going in to confront Punk. At that point you're asking for trouble.
> 
> Multiple people have fucked up here, royally I might add. To think this is a multimillion operation is insane to me.
> 
> Everything about AEW at the moment screams "disorganized mess".
> From the bad communications, to the badly structured shows, to the inconsistent build-ups, to Rampage being kicked around, to the game development going through hell, to Khan prioritizing being jerked off by the media rather than his locker room, to the fucking meetings to fix the situation having no effect, to people going into business for themselves and going unpunished for months, to letting damaging rumours spread out and nobody mature enough trying to shut them down early.
> 
> If things don't fix up AEW won't be around by 2025. If it is, it won't be on a big platform.


Answer above 

There's an argument that they could've let Punk cool off and had the conversation another day. But an EVP reprimanding an unruly worker on the spot isn't the unheard of thing Cornette or some folk are trying to paint it ass. 

If John McJohners works at Target and goes on a rant on the intercom, he isn't suddenly saved from the supervisor or manager coming to talk to him just because he went to the breaker.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Yeah the wrestlers definitely shouldn't double as EVPs and bookers.
> 
> But you know damn well outside the restroom or your personal car there's no such thing as an off limit area where executives just aren't allowed in. It's like saying your boss can't check your work locker. Punk doesn't actually own his personal locker room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer above
> 
> There's an argument that they could've let Punk cool off and had the conversation another day. But an EVP reprimanding an unruly worker on the spot isn't the unheard of thing Cornette or some folk are trying to paint it ass.
> 
> If John McJohners works at Target and goes on a rant on the intercom, he isn't suddenly saved from the supervisor or manager coming to talk to him just because he went to the breaker.


Before word got out that Megah was there, CORNETTE even mocked the Bucks for being so dumb that they didn’t have higher ups with them. “They should have had the good sense to bring someone with them as a witness…”

The link below is time-stamped to the very spot when Cornette says they should have had witnesses with them.


----------



## bdon

Now watch as they squirm to move the goalposts or suddenly have to try and say Jim Cornette doesn’t know backstage etiquette, @RapShepard .


----------



## Ger

People, I need your help.
In a video (Cornette channel) in the last few weeks Jim spoke german, telling us about his language course. He said staff like 1, 2, 3, 4 in german. Do you remember which video that was?


----------



## RapShepard




----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Yeah them bringing a fellow executive is hardly a surprising or wrong move.
> 
> I haven't listened to it, but I wonder what he said when it came out they actually had legal with them.


He says that they need to fire Megah and hire “a male lawyer in his 60s”, because clearly she is in over her head.

Add chauvinistic to his long list of descriptions.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> He says that they need to fire Megah and hire “a male lawyer in his 60s”, because clearly she is in over her head.
> 
> Add chauvinistic to his long list of descriptions.


I agree with you on this one. Male/female isn't going to matter. However I do concur with his point that someone with real experience should be head of legal.
Megha works for the Jags too right? Any big fans care to chime in on how smooth things operate there? Urban Meyer anyone? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> I agree with you on this one. Male/female isn't going to matter. However I do concur with his point that someone with real experience should be head of legal.
> Megha works for the Jags too right? Any big fans care to chime in on how smooth things operate there? Urban Meyer anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Her ability to do the job isn’t the important part. What is important is the fact that Cornette suggested they should have someone with them to act as a witness. As I and many others have said.

If she and Christopher Daniels went to the locker room with The Bucks, then Punk’s entire argument falls apart, unless we are going to make a leap in logic and suggest the Bucks got such a higher up to “come watch us jump Punk”.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> Her ability to do the job isn’t the important part. What is important is the fact that Cornette suggested they should have someone with them to act as a witness. As I and many others have said.
> 
> If she and Christopher Daniels went to the locker room with The Bucks, then Punk’s entire argument falls apart, unless we are going to make a leap in logic and suggest the Bucks got such a higher up to “come watch us jump Punk”.


I haven't heard any Punk's argument. This is all pure speculation. The only concrete facts were stated above. Frankly we assume what the dirt sheets say are the Elite side of things.

There is simply too much conjecture going on. We might never know exactly what happened in the end, and I'm ok with that. The bottom line is Tony Kahn needs to make changes or more incidents like this will continue to happen. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> I haven't heard any Punk's argument. This is all pure speculation. The only concrete facts were stated above. Frankly we assume what the dirt sheets say are the Elite side of things.
> 
> There is simply too much conjecture going on. We might never know exactly what happened in the end, and I'm ok with that. The bottom line is Tony Kahn needs to make changes or more incidents like this will continue to happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Punk’s argument being that they kicked a fucking door in and swung on him first. If Megah was there, it is safe to assume that one side of the equation wasn’t going in looking to fight. And the safe assumption is that it is the guys who everyone agrees aren’t known to be fighters.

Unless we are going to take a wild leap and suggest that the Bucks decide to pick their first fight when legal counsel is right there. Doesn’t add up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Brian Last around the 14:45 mark of the AEW turns video: "Don't lump in Omega and The Bucks together because they have their own issues internally."*


----------



## babyeatermax

I was just thinking about how Moxley went into full Cody Rhodes mode when he cut that promo so it's no wonder Cornette like it.


----------



## JerryMark

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Brian Last around the 14:45 mark of the AEW turns video: "Don't lump in Omega and The Bucks together because they have their own issues internally."*


kenny might be a goof and have terrible fundamentals in the ring but he's not the smarmy shit stirrers the bucks are.


----------



## DUD

Its amusing to me that Brian Last alludes to AEW being very worried about TV executives and the renewal process at the minute yet they both refuse to put any blame on the person who aired the dirty laundry in public on more than one occasion.


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> Its amusing to me that Brian Last alludes to AEW being very worried about TV executives and the renewal process at the minute yet they both refuse to put any blame on the person who aired the dirty laundry in public on more than one occasion.


Because they have no principles…


----------



## Gn1212

JerryMark said:


> kenny might be a goof and have terrible fundamentals in the ring but he's not the smarmy shit stirrers the bucks are.


According to Last, Omega is the person that rubs people the wrong way the most.


----------



## bdon

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Brian Last around the 14:45 mark of the AEW turns video: "Don't lump in Omega and The Bucks together because they have their own issues internally."*


I can only pray it means Kenny leaving kicking them off his coattails.


----------



## Gn1212

RapShepard said:


> Yeah them bringing a fellow executive is hardly a surprising or wrong move.
> 
> I haven't listened to it, but I wonder what he said *when it came out they actually had legal with them.*


I should remind Brian Last(with the Wrestling News) broke the news that Megha was there.


----------



## DUD

bdon said:


> Because they have no principles…


I think they're just gimmick playing at this point. In the 'Table for 3' episode with Michael Hayes, Eric Bischoff and Jim Cornette only one of them significantly changed there demeanour and reverted back two weeks later.


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> I think they're just gimmick playing at this point. In the 'Table for 3' episode with Michael Hayes, Eric Bischoff and Jim Cornette only one of them significantly changed there demeanour and reverted back two weeks later.


I think I’ve seen clips of this on YouTube.


----------



## RapShepard

Gn1212 said:


> I should remind Brian Last(with the Wrestling News) broke the news that Megha was there.


So why did Cornette do the whole spiel about they should've took somebody with them.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> So why did Cornette do the whole spiel about they should've took somebody with them.


They don’t want to talk about that.

Pretty standard protocol.


----------



## Gn1212

RapShepard said:


> So why did Cornette do the whole spiel about they should've took somebody with them.


Pretty positive he made a comment about them bringing too many people with them.
They counted 5-6 going into Punk's locker room.

They suggested if they were adamant about talking to him, Megha should have been the one going in to talk to him.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Pretty positive he made a comment about them bringing too many people with them.
> They counted 5-6 going into Punk's locker room.
> 
> They suggested if they were adamant about talking to him, Megha should have been the one going in to talk to him.







Go to 12:34…This was Jim’s take before he learned that the Bucks DID bring witnesses with them, further proving the Bucks handled things correctly…IF they really brought Megah and Christopher Daniels with them.


----------



## Art Vandaley

bdon said:


> Go to 12:34…This was Jim’s take before he learned that the Bucks DID bring witnesses with them, further proving the Bucks handled things correctly…IF they really brought Megah and Christopher Daniels with them.


Do you really think the Bucks "handled things correctly" by trying to have the conversation then and there, rather than later when people had cooled down?


----------



## JerryMark

Gn1212 said:


> According to Last, Omega is the person that rubs people the wrong way the most.


oh he's a goof like i said...


----------



## Gn1212

JerryMark said:


> oh he's a goof like i said...


If he did say what the rumours suggest in that meeting a few weeks ago, I reckon he's a douche too. 🤣

Funnily enough, I think Punk and Omega are very similar in some ways. Omega tends to be a bit outspoken himself. 

I think out of everyone, he was the one that was most forthright when it came to Cody leaving where others kind of tried to cushion or downplay it a bit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> So why did Cornette do the whole spiel about they should've took somebody with them.


*I'm not saying Megha wasn't there, but there's an obvious piece missing to the story if Punk swings in spite of the official company lawyer being present.*


----------



## bdon

Art Vandaley said:


> Do you really think the Bucks "handled things correctly" by trying to have the conversation then and there, rather than later when people had cooled down?


You HAVE to do something. Yes. You can’t let him sit backstage stewing just in case WORSE happens than the fight that broke out. This is Punk punching a company official first (by all reports thus far of course). Can you imagine how much worse it is if some no make staff member just happens to look at him wrong that night? Or if Tony tries to walk their after the scrum to talk to him about that stuff, and Punk loses his cool on him, the amount of damage and injury he could do to a TK? Or maybe his unleashing guns ablazing is less to do with the Bucks or Hangman or Colt Cabana, and he’s just found out some really personal shit at home or with his health and feels he has nothing left to continue on and DOES plan to go out in a blaze that night…

The point is that you just don’t know what might happen if you let things linger. You have to be willing to risk a physical confrontation to prevent the potential of worse occurring. Especially in today’s climate that we live…


----------



## RapShepard

Art Vandaley said:


> Do you really think the Bucks "handled things correctly" by trying to have the conversation then and there, rather than later when people had cooled down?


Look I get wrestling and entertainment is different in the job world. I'll even give you maybe they could've waited. 

But the idea that they were wrong for addressing a worker that just went rogue is wrong. In no other line of work could Punk go off like that, and folk say management was wrong to address him that day.


5 Star Giulia [emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294] said:


> *I'm not saying Megha wasn't there, but there's an obvious piece missing to the story if Punk swings in spite of the official company lawyer being present.*


If it involved somebody else I'd probably be inclined to agree with you. But Punk's history doesn't allow me to give him the benefit of the doubt. 

We've seen him walk out on a job in January, then give a pissed off podcast rant 10 months later that contains thought out provable lies. Punk did that at 36. 

We've also seen him shoot on co-workers who haven't really had beef with anybody else twice since he's been in AEW.

I can buy The Elite has there cliquey ways, but I don't buy Punk was some innocent guy who caught their wrath


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> Punk’s argument being that they kicked a fucking door in and swung on him first. If Megah was there, it is safe to assume that one side of the equation wasn’t going in looking to fight. And the safe assumption is that it is the guys who everyone agrees aren’t known to be fighters.
> 
> Unless we are going to take a wild leap and suggest that the Bucks decide to pick their first fight when legal counsel is right there. Doesn’t add up.


I haven't heard Punk say anything since the media scrum. Do you have some quotes? Video? Everything right now is hyperbole and people need to calm down and focus on the real issue here instead of placing blame and pointing proverbial fingers. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahn Yuki

JerryMark said:


> kenny might be a goof and have terrible fundamentals in the ring but he's not the smarmy shit stirrers the bucks are.


I wouldn't hire 8/10 of you... 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

L


Bahn Yuki said:


> I haven't heard Punk say anything since the media scrum. Do you have some quotes? Video? Everything right now is hyperbole and people need to calm down and focus on the real issue here instead of placing blame and pointing proverbial fingers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


But everyone can just jump to conclusions, despite the writers insisting they’re wrong, that the Bucks were leaking things?

I still say Jericho was the guilty party.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> L
> 
> But everyone can just jump to conclusions, despite the writers insisting they’re wrong, that the Bucks were leaking things?
> 
> I still say Jericho was the guilty party.


As much as I’d love for it to be Jericho to further confirm what a POS of shit he is. 
It has to be the Bucks. 
Page obviously going off is because he was gaslit by them. 
Did he just imagine Punk wanting Colt fired without his EVP best friends saying shit to him?


----------



## bdon

Not Lying said:


> As much as I’d love for it to be Jericho to further confirm what a POS of shit he is.
> It has to be the Bucks.
> Page obviously going off is because he was gaslit by them.
> Did he just imagine Punk wanting Colt fired without his EVP best friends saying shit to him?


Oh, I’m not saying The Bucks didn’t gaslight him or weren’t discussing that in the back. I’m pretty sure plenty had already figured that out for themselves.

But the one most likely to go to the press with it? The one who lost cushy gig as TK’s best friend, lost his cushy gig as the top star in the press’s eyes, the guy who is suddenly front and center acting like a locker room leader to win brownie points, the guy who also loses nothing if he is outed, etc.

Jericho is right back as TK’s second now.


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> Oh, I’m not saying The Bucks didn’t gaslight him or weren’t discussing that in the back. I’m pretty sure plenty had already figured that out for themselves.
> 
> But the one most likely to go to the press with it? The one who lost cushy gig as TK’s best friend, lost his cushy gig as the top star in the press’s eyes, the guy who is suddenly front and center acting like a locker room leader to win brownie points, the guy who also loses nothing if he is outed, etc.
> 
> Jericho is right back as TK’s second now.


Well said. Jericho certainly lost some pull once Punk arrived.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Look I get wrestling and entertainment is different in the job world. I'll even give you maybe they could've waited.
> 
> But the idea that they were wrong for addressing a worker that just went rogue is wrong. In no other line of work could Punk go off like that, and folk say management was wrong to address him that day. If it involved somebody else I'd probably be inclined to agree with you. But Punk's history doesn't allow me to give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> We've seen him walk out on a job in January, then give a pissed off podcast rant 10 months later that contains thought out provable lies. Punk did that at 36.
> 
> We've also seen him shoot on co-workers who haven't really had beef with anybody else twice since he's been in AEW.
> 
> I can buy The Elite has there cliquey ways, but I don't buy Punk was some innocent guy who caught their wrath


*Come on man, Hangman's stupid ass going off the rails during a standard promo segment is the primary reason this bullshit escalated so far. Let's not act like he's an angel with no enemies because this fanbase refuses to acknowledge his faults. I don't even work there and I know I wouldn't be able to stand this guy backstage. 

How the fuck do you work with Dean Malenko, Jim Ross, William Regal, Arn Anderson, etc. And say "I don't need to take advice." after having one of THE ABSOLUTE WORST world title reigns in the history of wrestling? What an arrogant piece of shit. Fuck him. He deserved what he got and more.*


----------



## Dr. Jones

DUD said:


> Its amusing to me that Brian Last alludes to AEW being very worried about TV executives and the renewal process at the minute yet they both refuse to put any blame on the person who aired the dirty laundry in public on more than one occasion.


I wont even listen to Cornette right now because he's been pretty insufferable about the Punk stuff. He might as well be shaking pom poms


----------



## bdon

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Brian Last around the 14:45 mark of the AEW turns video: "Don't lump in Omega and The Bucks together because they have their own issues internally."*


Being that I don’t listen to the full shows, has Brian Last hinted at what this might be, @One Shed ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Being that I don’t listen to the full shows, has Brian Last hinted at what this might be, @One Shed ?


They have not wanted to give a lot of specifics other than hinting that "a lot more will come out" which I take as protecting sources those specifics would be tied to and potentially do them harm. I do remember Brian saying that Kenny "wasn't even theh" (I always have to say that in the British Bulldog accent) in regards to why Kenny should be separated from a lot of this because he was not around (in the locker room and show) while he was out injured/recovering/working on the game etc. I could have missed some details though.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> They have not wanted to give a lot of specifics other than hinting that "a lot more will come out" which I take as protecting sources those specifics would be tied to and potentially do them harm. I do remember Brian saying that Kenny "wasn't even theh" (I always have to say that in the British Bulldog accent) in regards to why Kenny should be separated from a lot of this because he was not around (in the locker room and show) while he was out injured/recovering/working on the game etc. I could have missed some details though.


One of the reasons I felt Kenny was next one leaving was exactly that. He came back to backstage work and oddly took the “fuck this” approach and went back home to rehab.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> One of the reasons I felt Kenny was next one leaving was exactly that. He came back to backstage work and oddly took the “fuck this” approach and went back home to rehab.


Interesting. I honestly have not followed that closely as to what he was doing while he was away. If he came back wanting to do things behind the scenes but then left due to frustration or whatever, that is interesting. I read the stuff about being frustrated due to the amount of time it was taking to heal, but that is all I remember.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Interesting. I honestly have not followed that closely as to what he was doing while he was away. If he came back wanting to do things behind the scenes but then left due to frustration or whatever, that is interesting. I read the stuff about being frustrated due to the amount of time it was taking to heal, but that is all I remember.


The word was that traveling was an issue for his health, which sounded suspect at best. To me, it screamed Kenny not wanting to come back and do shit that the fans obviously weren’t feeling with anything Adam Cole-related, which is also why I kept expecting Kenny to NOT be the Bucks’ partner in trios action.

But…those were all just classic bdon reverse engineering “hunches”, so it doesn’t mean shit.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> The word was that traveling was an issue for his health, which sounded suspect at best. To me, it screamed Kenny not wanting to come back and do shit that the fans obviously weren’t feeling with anything Adam Cole-related, which is also why I kept expecting Kenny to NOT be the Bucks’ partner in trios action.
> 
> But…those were all just classic bdon reverse engineering “hunches”, so it doesn’t mean shit.


Well, I imagine there will be a lot of books, shoot interviews, etc to keep us entertained over the next several years whatever the truth happens to be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@One Shed *it says a lot that even Cornette admits Kenny Omega would have some kind of value to WWE. He's also correct about the Young Bucks providing none whatsoever.*


----------



## One Shed

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> @One Shed *it says a lot that even Cornette admits Kenny Omega would have some kind of value to WWE. He's also correct about the Young Bucks providing none whatsoever.*


I think he usually says something along the lines of "at least he looks like an athlete and a grown adult man."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

One Shed said:


> I think he usually says something along the lines of "at least he looks like an athlete and a grown adult man."


*If they break his bad habits, he would actually have a banger with Roman Reigns.*


----------



## One Shed

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *If they break his bad habits, he would actually have a banger with Roman Reigns.*


At least with Vince gone it would not be 10 minutes of Kenny pointing while Roman jacks off his own fist.


----------



## bdon

So, given Omega and Punk were able to talk afterwards and all parties involved seem to agree Omega was mostly innocent, why would Brian suggest it is Omega and Steel who get fired?

Unless Kenny went berserk once he was bit? Wish they’d hurry and finish the investigation. I want details.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Jim does not hold back when it comes to the Elite...It cracks me tf up lmao


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> So, given Omega and Punk were able to talk afterwards and all parties involved seem to agree Omega was mostly innocent, why would Brian suggest it is Omega and Steel who get fired?
> 
> Unless Kenny went berserk once he was bit? Wish they’d hurry and finish the investigation. I want details.


I came here to post about this too lol.

Yeah, Brian Last finished the video by naturally predicting Ace Steel getting fired but he also said Onega too.

What the hell is going on here? Maybe he was joking but I didn't get that vibe. I thought out of the whole fight Omega was the normal one.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> I came here to post about this too lol.
> 
> Yeah, Brian Last finished the video by naturally predicting Ace Steel getting fired but he also said Onega too.
> 
> What the hell is going on here? Maybe he was joking but I didn't get that vibe. I thought out of the whole fight Omega was the normal one.


He has hinted at something else a few times. In this video, he even mentions Omega STAYING in Japan if they dig.

Almost makes me wonder if Omega hasn’t taken TK for a ride for an extra few million on the video game, pocketing some for himself.

And if that is the case, anyone claiming Kenny don’t know how to work needs to be quiet going forward 😂😂😂


----------



## kingfunkel

Intrigued as to why Brian Last has been saying for months that the next EVP out the door would be Omega. Dropped hints that Omega and Young Bucks aren't as friendly as it might appear. He's mentioned something dodgy happening between Omega and the women's division. Now he's mentioned Omega getting sacked. 

Does he know something that Meltzer and the rest of the journalists won't publish. Will this investigation lead to some skeletons in Omega's closet being exposed, to the 3rd party investigation. Surely he's heard little whispers from within the locker room.


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> Intrigued as to why Brian Last has been saying for months that the next EVP out the door would be Omega. Dropped hints that Omega and Young Bucks aren't as friendly as it might appear. He's mentioned something dodgy happening between Omega and the women's division. Now he's mentioned Omega getting sacked.
> 
> Does he know something that Meltzer and the rest of the journalists won't publish. Will this investigation lead to some skeletons in Omega's closet being exposed, to the 3rd party investigation. Surely he's heard little whispers from within the locker room.


Omega has no doubt fucked Britt Baker lol


----------



## bdon




----------



## Flairwhoo84123

Dr. Jones said:


> I wont even listen to Cornette right now because he's been pretty insufferable about the Punk stuff. He might as well be shaking pom poms


Sounds like half the Mark's on this forum when it comes to punk bias, they all got their skirts and pom poems ready for their bipolar, injury prone hero.


----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia  said:


> *Come on man, Hangman's stupid ass going off the rails during a standard promo segment is the primary reason this bullshit escalated so far. Let's not act like he's an angel with no enemies because this fanbase refuses to acknowledge his faults. I don't even work there and I know I wouldn't be able to stand this guy backstage.
> 
> How the fuck do you work with Dean Malenko, Jim Ross, William Regal, Arn Anderson, etc. And say "I don't need to take advice." after having one of THE ABSOLUTE WORST world title reigns in the history of wrestling? What an arrogant piece of shit. Fuck him. He deserved what he got and more.*


Who has he had beef with besides Punk? Surely you could actually name and not allude to then. 

He didn't even say he wouldn't take advice. He clearly said he just isn't following advice just because somebody is older. Which makes sense given he's well into his career and has had a fuck ton of success himself. Realistically what the fuck is low card Malenko and career sidekick Arn Anderson going to teach him of real value to grow his career to the next level? What the fuck is JR who can't tell his right from his left going to teach him to grow in the modern wrestling world. The best Regal and Malenko can do is give out some minor psychology tips.

Seriously how are you all up in arms about that and going off the rails for a promo you didn't even notice. But somehow also defending Punk going on public whining sessions and we both know Punk felt the same about listening to vet advice. Or are you going to pretend he didn't tell Taker to fuck off for giving him advice on how the champ should dress?


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Who has he had beef with besides Punk? Surely you could actually name and not allude to then.
> 
> He didn't even say he wouldn't take advice. He clearly said he just isn't following advice just because somebody is older. Which makes sense given he's well into his career and has had a fuck ton of success himself. Realistically what the fuck is low card Malenko and career sidekick Arn Anderson going to teach him of real value to grow his career to the next level? What the fuck is JR who can't tell his right from his left going to teach him to grow in the modern wrestling world. The best Regal and Malenko can do is give out some minor psychology tips.
> 
> Seriously how are you all up in arms about that and going off the rails for a promo you didn't even notice. But somehow also defending Punk going on public whining sessions and we both know Punk felt the same about listening to vet advice. Or are you going to pretend he didn't tell Taker to fuck off for giving him advice on how the champ should dress?


In a recent interview, as in since he started working at AEW, Punk tells a story of how he did The Rock the same way. Says it in a mocking fashion that The Rock would dare give him a script of what they should say back and forth. “I guess that’s a Hollywood thing, ya know!”






The part about The Rock starts at 6:50. He genuinely got mad that The Rock handed him his promo, and he stands by his reaction as recently as All Out last year.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> In a recent interview, as in since he started working at AEW, Punk tells a story of how he did The Rock the same way. Says it in a mocking fashion that The Rock would dare give him a script of what they should say back and forth. “I guess that’s a Hollywood thing, ya know!”


Which I won't even knock Punk for because once people reach a certain stage of success in their career they tend to just follow their gut unless they're being given some obviously truly great advice. 

For Rock maybe he needed a script since he hadn't played it by ear in a while. But I could see why Punk a decade into wrestling and 8 years into his WWE career figured he didn't need a script.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Which I won't even knock Punk for because once people reach a certain stage of success in their career they tend to just follow their gut unless they're being given some obviously truly great advice.
> 
> For Rock maybe he needed a script since he hadn't played it by ear in a while. But I could see why Punk a decade into wrestling and 8 years into his WWE career figured he didn't need a script.


I don’t either, but it is still hypocritical. Who the fuck does Punk think he is to tell The Rock - the most successful wrestler ever bar none - that he doesn’t need advice. Just like he said about Page. Compared to The Rock, Punk is a fucking dumb fuck who has never been anywhere, nor made any money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Who has he had beef with besides Punk? Surely you could actually name and not allude to then.


*Here's a list of people who could publicly attack the Elite's #1 sidekick without facing any retaliation from upper management:
MJF

That's it. Read the room dude. No one else has the clout, results (ratings, sales, etc.) or the job security to do so.
*


> He didn't even say he wouldn't take advice. He clearly said he just isn't following advice just because somebody is older.


*?







*





> Which makes sense given he's well into his career and has had a fuck ton of success himself.


*Success relative to what? Finances? In that case, 75% of the AEW roster is successful since they're making two to four times as much money as they would doing the bullshit that they do at a backyard Indy federation. 

Hangman is the white man's equivalent of Alberto Del Rio. Tony Khan gave him all these accolades that mean jack shit because he has the personality of a flat tire and peaked after beating Omega. If Jack Swagger didn't exist, he would be the runaway for worst world champion in modern history. Jinder Mahal was a recent champion btw.*



> Realistically what the fuck is low card Malenko and career sidekick Arn Anderson going to teach him of real value to grow his career to the next level? What the fuck is JR who can't tell his right from his left going to teach him to grow in the modern wrestling world. The best Regal and Malenko can do is give out some minor psychology tips.


*Literally all of them could teach Hangman how to make his s*** make sense in the ring instead of it looking like he's going through the f** motions in a sequence with no rhyme or reason like he's playing a video game. They are plenty of legendary personalities backstage that could help him in the character department as well.*



> Seriously how are you all up in arms about that and going off the rails for a promo you didn't even notice. But somehow also defending Punk going on public whining sessions and we both know Punk felt the same about listening to vet advice. Or are you going to pretend he didn't tell Taker to fuck off for giving him advice on how the champ should dress?


*Punk back then was a total package and you want to compare questionable attire to Hangman lacking in literally every department except the execution of wrestling moves? Are you the official Elite PR representative?*


----------



## DUSTY 74

.


----------



## bdon

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 133525
> 
> .
> View attachment 133526
> 
> View attachment 133527


So, your response is to show that the biggest star the industry has ever seen didn’t hold a grudge over a relative nothing that didn’t want to take advice? Thanks for further proving how much a whiny, narcissistic fucking cocksucker Punk is.


----------



## DUSTY 74

bdon said:


> So, your response is to show that the biggest star the industry has ever seen didn’t hold a grudge over a relative nothing that didn’t want to take advice? Thanks for further proving how much a whiny, narcissistic fucking cocksucker Punk is.


My response ?? Take it down a notch @bdon i‘m just tossing in some pics for some visual context didn’t really have an opinion either way so dont read into it too deep as I only skimmed the past page or two wasn’t too invested in it and i tend to enjoy the banter and or back & forth between you for one and some of the others here when its an interesting exchange of opinions regardless of where i may stand on it I’m fairly open minded when it comes to that sort of thing
if i have a direct response to one of those post along the way whether its you or some else you’ll know 😉
Have a Great Day & 🤘


----------



## bdon

DUSTY 74 said:


> My response ?? Take it down a notch @bdon i‘m just tossing in some pics for some visual context didn’t really have an opinion either way so dont read into it too deep as I only skimmed the past page or two wasn’t too invested in it and i tend to enjoy the banter and or back & forth between you for one and some of the others here when its an interesting exchange of opinions regardless of where i may stand on it I’m fairly open minded when it comes to that sort of thing
> if i have a direct response to one of those post along the way whether its you or some else you’ll know 😉
> Have a Great Day & 🤘


Fair enough and did seem out of character for you.

But still…fuck that narcissist. Lol


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> Fair enough and did seem out of character for you.
> 
> But still…fuck that narcissist. Lol


What's Lex Luger got to do with this? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark

It's not Cornette but:






Bischoff raise a great point with TK holding the World title and Trio titles up but never explains it to the audience on TV. So people have to assume what happened. Feels like a showrunner completely out of his element that he would not realise this.


----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia  said:


> *Here's a list of people who could publicly attack the Elite's #1 sidekick without facing any retaliation from upper management:
> MJF
> 
> That's it. Read the room dude. No one else has the clout, results (ratings, sales, etc.) or the job security to do so.
> 
> 
> ?
> View attachment 133524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success relative to what? Finances? In that case, 75% of the AEW roster is successful since they're making two to four times as much money as they would doing the bullshit that they do at a backyard Indy federation.
> 
> Hangman is the white man's equivalent of Alberto Del Rio. Tony Khan gave him all these accolades that mean jack shit because he has the personality of a flat tire and peaked after beating Omega. If Jack Swagger didn't exist, he would be the runaway for worst world champion in modern history. Jinder Mahal was a recent champion btw.
> 
> 
> Literally all of them could teach Hangman how to make his s*** make sense in the ring instead of it looking like he's going through the f** motions in a sequence with no rhyme or reason like he's playing a video game. They are plenty of legendary personalities backstage that could help him in the character department as well.
> 
> 
> Punk back then was a total package and you want to compare questionable attire to Hangman lacking in literally every department except the execution of wrestling moves? Are you the official Elite PR representative?*


To supposedly be such well known and obvious pricks you certainly came with a list of names they have beef with. Cornette and Punk, 2 people that have issues with everybody they ever met. 

As much as it may pain you and Cornette, The Elite's style of match is fucking over and they have a solid ass fan base that supports them. And to talk about going through the motions and just doing the moves and then bringing up Malenko as someone who could teach people the right way is hilarious. Let's be honest here Malenko is technically amazing, but nobody besides wrestling nerds are running back to watch old Malenko matches. Those lapsed fans you want back aren't sitting around discussing great Malenko matches. So yeah while he could certainly help somebody get technically crisp is spot on. But he's not teaching shit about drawing in fans because he never drew shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> To supposedly be such well known and obvious pricks you certainly came with a list of names they have beef with. Cornette and Punk, 2 people that have issues with everybody they ever met.
> 
> As much as it may pain you and Cornette, The Elite's style of match is fucking over and they have a solid ass fan base that supports them. And to talk about going through the motions and just doing the moves and then bringing up Malenko as someone who could teach people the right way is hilarious. Let's be honest here Malenko is technically amazing, but nobody besides wrestling nerds are running back to watch old Malenko matches. Those lapsed fans you want back aren't sitting around discussing great Malenko matches. So yeah while he could certainly help somebody get technically crisp is spot on. But he's not teaching shit about drawing in fans because he never drew shit.


*Except The Elite's style of match isn't even over with THIS fan base. This is the same fan base that THEY built which had 100-200,000 people tune out of Kenny's first two return trios matches-one being with Will Ospreay. This is the same fan base that stayed for a Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Jericho main event that gave them their highest rating of the year.* 

*None of these people gave a fuck to support Hangman as an individual, which is why all of his segments during the Adam Cole feud tanked. So this idea that The Elite needs to change nothing and ignore advice from established veterans, including a 58 year old Billy Gunn who's CURRENTLY more over than ALL of them, is complete horseshit.*


----------



## DUD

Wolf Mark said:


> It's not Cornette but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bischoff raise a great point with TK holding the World title and Trio titles up but never explains it to the audience on TV. So people have to assume what happened. Feels like a showrunner completely out of his element that he would not realise this.


Yeah even Glen Gilberti mentioned this straight after it happened which shows you where Tony Khan is positioned on the list of adequate bookers.


----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia [emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294] said:


> *Except The Elite's style of match isn't even over with THIS fan base. This is the same fan base that THEY built which had 100-200,000 people tune out of Kenny's first two return trios matches-one being with Will Ospreay. This is the same fan base that stayed for a Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Jericho main event that gave them their highest rating of the year.*
> 
> *None of these people gave a fuck to support Hangman as an individual, which is why all of his segments during the Adam Cole feud tanked. So this idea that The Elite needs to change nothing and ignore advice from established veterans, including a 58 year old Billy Gunn who's CURRENTLY more over than ALL of them, is complete horseshit.*


Page's bad title reign was down to bad storylines not that he was having bad matches. In ring psychology doesn't make the Lance Archer feud interesting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Page's bad title reign was down to bad storylines not that he was having bad matches. In ring psychology doesn't make the Lance Archer feud interesting.


*He's a boring wrestler that cycles through moves on autopilot. The PPV match with Cole was eye rolling due to his typical bullshit and superkick spam. Bryan carries him with shit that makes sense. *


----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia [emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294] said:


> *He's a boring wrestler that cycles through moves on autopilot. The PPV match with Cole was eye rolling due to his typical bullshit and superkick spam. Bryan carries him with shit that makes sense. *


Totally disagree he has a fine collection of matches. Not saying he can carry anybody to a good match, but this is almost a new Cena/Reigns can't wrestle type take.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I feel like Page is just too dry in general. I wanted to like the guy more than I do because I love cowboy wrestlers. He's certainly good in the ring, but it takes more than that to be a World Champion. 

He just lacks the charisma or attitude to ever be a top guy in my opinion. Or at least now he does. When he was teasing going heel in early 2020 he actually had something going for him. This meelymouth character of his over the past few years is death.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Bahn Yuki said:


> What's Lex Luger got to do with this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Well for the record i met Luger in the early 90s in a non wrestling situation and he was easily the biggest a** i ever met in wrestling so if i may borrow as quote from @bdon

But still …. F*ck that narcissist too 😜


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tony Khan trademarking House of Black after Malakai's release is a smart business move, but long gone are the days of AEW being viewed as the land of freedom from corporate tyranny for wrestlers. *











RapShepard said:


> Totally disagree he has a fine collection of matches. Not saying he can carry anybody to a good match, but this is almost a new Cena/Reigns can't wrestle type take.


*It's not even close and quite frankly that comparison is disrespectful. Roman and Cena have immeasurable charisma and can tell you a story with five fucking moves. Hangman can do 30 moves and cure insomnia.*


----------



## RapShepard

5 Star Giulia [emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294][emoji294] said:


> *Tony Khan trademarking House of Black after Malakai's release is a smart business move, but long gone are the days of AEW being viewed as the land of freedom from corporate tyranny for wrestlers. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not even close and quite frankly that comparison is disrespectful. Roman and Cena have immeasurable charisma and can tell you a story with five fucking moves. Hangman can do 30 moves and cure insomnia.*


It's spot on, top guy, clearly over, has what's considered a bad stretch of stories, suddenly they're the worst thing in history and everything good they're involved with is chalked up to their opponent.

I mean we aren't far removed from 

"It sucks Joe has leukemia... But I'm not upset with not having to see Reigns for a bit".


----------



## Wolf Mark

Kenny's Ghost said:


> I feel like Page is just too dry in general. I wanted to like the guy more than I do because I love cowboy wrestlers. He's certainly good in the ring, but it takes more than that to be a World Champion.
> 
> He just lacks the charisma or attitude to ever be a top guy in my opinion. Or at least now he does. When he was teasing going heel in early 2020 he actually had something going for him. This meelymouth character of his over the past few years is death.


Yea he is too bland. That's why I welcomed it when he created his drunken character cause at first he seemed more heelish so it gave him what he always needed, an edge.

Page also lost a step in my opinionin the ring. I don't know what it is but he had left and when he returned and started wearing the long pants, he didn't seem to be the same guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Dynamite reviews are coming through right now!








*


----------



## Peerless

Anyone else find their new Jericho agenda hilarious? In the past few weeks they've been hinting at him being some kind of backstabber lol.


----------



## bdon

Peerless said:


> Anyone else find their new Jericho agenda hilarious? In the past few weeks they've been hinting at him being some kind of backstabber lol.


Well, if you remember, my first thought was Jericho or Cody (on behalf of the Bucks) on who the guilty party was leaking info about Punk/Cabana. Jericho stood to gain the most from ruining Punk, and he has the least to lose since he is Jericho and damn near untouchable.


----------



## bdon

What is really funny is how quickly Brian Last used to be to speak up for Omega, always reminding Jim and the audience “I like Omega a lot more than you…”, but once Omega called Brian “some other guy”, it has been all down hill. Brian Last has become a jilted lover and visibly hurt ever since he discovered Omega didn’t know who he was.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Peerless said:


> Anyone else find their new Jericho agenda hilarious? In the past few weeks they've been hinting at him being some kind of backstabber lol.


*They've been saying Jericho is a leech that ruins everything he touches to keep himself relevant for the last 2 years. Recent events have only magnified this because he stands to gain the most with Punk and The Elite out of the way.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

The Drive-Thru is open!









Episode 262 - Jim Cornette’s Drive-Thru


This week on the Drive Thru, Jim answers YOUR questions about Malakai Black, Kenny Omega's bite mark, Marina Shafir, Logan Paul, Tony Khan, Vince McMahon Sr., Raven, Vince Russo & much more! Plus Jim reviews Smackdown! Send in your question for the Drive-Thru to: [email protected]




omny.fm


----------



## Not Lying

If Punk’s leaving AEW what are the chances he goes to
Cornette to air laundry? 

God I’d pay more money to hear this than I ever would to watch any of twinkletoes matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lol, Cornette saw the terrible Marina Shafir promo. I'm about to listen to this on my way to work.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette called Stephen P New on Quincy Elliot 😂😂😂




















*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just got caught up. I love how Cornette broke down why AEW media scrums are Bush League compared to WWE press conferences. Tony Khan just brings in a bunch of paid fan pages to fellate him and the wrestlers instead of having legitimate journalists ask hard-hitting questions like for any real sport.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*















*


----------



## IronMan8

Yuta's promo was better than 90% of WWE promos according to Corny

High praise coming from a top 5 promo of all-time


----------



## IronMan8

Double post because my phone can't load this page lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


>


The Luigi Primo and Jericho video was great 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

Hopefully everyone who never listens to Cornette and like to spout off lazy lines about him hating anything Japanese listen to his segment on Inoki's career and a lot of Japanese wrestling history.


----------



## One Shed

Corny: "Jericho's in the main event against Bandido! The household name in wrestling..."

Brian: "He stole the ratings."

I died haha.


----------



## DUD

I'm surprised (well part of me isnt) Jim doesn't understand the anger and disappointment he's expressed that Jericho is ROH Champion is exactly how he's meant to feel as part of the story.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cornette spent over an hour on Andrade and Sammy 😆*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## kingfunkel

Can just picture everyone who wants out of their contract and a return to WWE. Just going into the locker room and slapping the shit out of Sammy 😂

Brian Last makes a really good point about firing someone and setting a precedent; regarding Andrade, Sammy, Punk and the Elite.


----------



## One Shed

kingfunkel said:


> Can just picture everyone who wants out of their contract and a return to WWE. Just going into the locker room and slapping the shit out of Sammy 😂
> 
> Brian Last makes a really good point about firing someone and setting a precedent; regarding Andrade, Sammy, Punk and the Elite.


Waiting for the report that there are between 10-15 white hummers parked outside Sammy's home.


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> Can just picture everyone who wants out of their contract and a return to WWE. Just going into the locker room and slapping the shit out of Sammy 😂
> 
> Brian Last makes a really good point about firing someone and setting a precedent; regarding Andrade, Sammy, Punk and the Elite.


And Jericho, who would have a better idea of what actually occurred in the locker rooms, has a better point that “Sammy gets to main event after a fight where he threw no punches, but the Elite are suspended for over a month” while reports are out that the only thing holding everything up is “one person unwilling to move forward”.

Punk wants his white trash dream job: sitting on the couch collecting worker’s comp checks.


----------



## DUD

Has Jim Cornette apologised to Bobby Fish yet for believing the shit the dirtsheets printed at face value yet?


----------



## La Parka

DUD said:


> Has Jim Cornette apologised to Bobby Fish yet for believing the shit the dirtsheets printed at face value yet?


The only thing more entertaining than a cornette wrestling podcast would be him on politics.


----------



## bdon

I swear these mf’ers lack such self-awareness. During the Sammy/Andrade 50-minute discussion, Brian Last poses the question if doing shoot interviews is causing these issues, and Cornette goes out of his way to excuse Punk’s entire fucking career being built on this shit.

No fucking shame. Goddamn I hate mf’ers who can’t just be honest and keep that same energy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUD

I do agree with Brian Last in that clip where Tony Khan says hes focusing on winning the unrecognised "Booker of the Year" award from a senior citizen. AEW wasn't a wrestling company set up with the intention of being succesful. It was Tony Khan saying "I like wrestling so I want to do things with a wrestling company my way". Hence the poor booking, 900 titles and signings without any plan. Any money they've made or big rating pops has just been a bonus.

Earlier on this year I called AEW a "Wrestling Nerds Fantasy". Its great in a sense that you'll get to see a lot of dream matches but don't expect anything more than that.


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> I do agree with Brian Last in that clip where Tony Khan says hes focusing on winning the unrecognised "Booker of the Year" award from a senior citizen. AEW wasn't a wrestling company set up with the intention of being succesful. It was Tony Khan saying "I like wrestling so I want to do things with a wrestling company my way". Hence the poor booking, 900 titles and signings without any plan. Any money they've made or big rating pops has just been a bonus.
> 
> Earlier on this year I called AEW a "Wrestling Nerds Fantasy". Its great in a sense that you'll get to see a lot of dream matches but don't expect anything more than that.


He apologized this week for having three promos. Apologized for trying to tell a story, but all everyone wants to do is blame The Cucamonga Kids for AEW’s lack of story development.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@One Shed Harley Quinn for AEW World Champion!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579812827875147777*


----------



## One Shed

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *@One Shed Harley Quinn for AEW World Champion!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579812827875147777*


Finally, a worthy opponent! Not sure we should encourage Tony to be recruiting dogs though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

One Shed said:


> Finally, a worthy opponent! Not sure we should encourage Tony to be recruiting dogs though.


*The pizza fucker was on television a week after he went viral. We know the dog is next. Might as well just embrace it and have Harley compete for number one contendership.*


----------



## Saintpat

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *The pizza fucker was on television a week after he went viral. We know the dog is next. Might as well just embrace it and have Harley compete for number one contendership.*


Larry would take that mutt to the pound in a dog collar match.

Book it.


----------



## DUD

When I heard the doctor that cleared Paige was the same doctor that was there when Matt Hardy, Lance Archer and Alex Reynolds had there nasty incidents I immediately thought of Dr Nick from The Simpsons.


----------



## thisissting

bdon said:


> I swear these mf’ers lack such self-awareness. During the Sammy/Andrade 50-minute discussion, Brian Last poses the question if doing shoot interviews is causing these issues, and Cornette goes out of his way to excuse Punk’s entire fucking career being built on this shit.
> 
> No fucking shame. Goddamn I hate mf’ers who can’t just be honest and keep that same energy.


You seem to listen to a lot of corny despite saying you hate the guy!


----------



## thisissting

DUD said:


> Has Jim Cornette apologised to Bobby Fish yet for believing the shit the dirtsheets printed at face value yet?


Has fish apologised to the biggest star in aew yet for going into business for himself and sandbaging when he was supposed to be jobbing to him in a non competitive match?! Then for trying to get all his pals to leave AEW as he had a higher opinion of himself than he should. It was also the bucks that brought this unprofessional twat in as well so some blame lies with them hiring all their pals.


----------



## One Shed

DUD said:


> When I heard the doctor that cleared Paige was the same doctor that was there when Matt Hardy, Lance Archer and Alex Reynolds had there nasty incidents I immediately thought of Dr Nick from The Simpsons.


Did the video of the doctor "clearing" Paige leak yet?


----------



## DUD

DUD said:


> I do agree with Brian Last in that clip where Tony Khan says hes focusing on winning the unrecognised "Booker of the Year" award from a senior citizen. AEW wasn't a wrestling company set up with the intention of being succesful. It was Tony Khan saying "I like wrestling so I want to do things with a wrestling company my way". Hence the poor booking, 900 titles and signings without any plan. Any money they've made or big rating pops has just been a bonus.
> 
> Earlier on this year I called AEW a "Wrestling Nerds Fantasy". Its great in a sense that you'll get to see a lot of dream matches but don't expect anything more than that.


I promise I did not email Jim Cornette under the alias of 'Andrew'.


----------



## Hephaesteus

lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580233711416508425


----------



## kingfunkel

I can't wait for the rant. Sex tapes, drugs, threesomes, wild egotistical Mexicans, trumpets, Michael Jackson's cosmetic surgeon... He has so much material to run with.

She should have went with the Xpac rule of thumb.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@One Shed *I can't wait for Cornette to make the Halloween party reference once again 😆

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580390742232428544*


----------



## bdon

Jim still can’t bring himself to point out what a ratings flop Bryan is pretty regularly.


----------



## Not Lying

Hephaesteus said:


> lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580233711416508425


God damn it Saraya humbled already 😂😂


----------



## thisissting

Hephaesteus said:


> lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580233711416508425


This is a fight she can't win lol.


----------



## thisissting

kingfunkel said:


> I can't wait for the rant. Sex tapes, drugs, threesomes, wild egotistical Mexicans, trumpets, Michael Jackson's cosmetic surgeon... He has so much material to run with.
> 
> She should have went with the Xpac rule of thumb.


Can't wait, she would be wise to shut the fuck up. Twinkle toes jericho matt Hardy penelope Ford and others all either got burned or came back to apologise to him so she has no chance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Hephaesteus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582557799544131585
we'll be hearing about this soon enough


----------



## Honey Bucket

Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582557799544131585
> we'll be hearing about this soon enough


That is fucking ridiculous. The stiff boot/forearms, okay I can give or take but that drop was _insanely_ dangerous. She was only a few inches away from smacking the back of her head on the floor.


----------



## babyeatermax

This is the second time Athena has seriously hurt someone due to her carelessness, she is just not a safe worker. She should be fired.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582557799544131585
> we'll be hearing about this soon enough


Yeah, you can tell that's legit aggression and a complete disregard for the person you're in the ring with

Fire her fucking ass


----------



## bdon

Dr. Jones said:


> Yeah, you can tell that's legit aggression and a complete disregard for the person you're in the ring with
> 
> Fire her fucking ass


Yep. There is no need for that bullshit in this business.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Dr. Jones said:


> Fire her fucking ass





bdon said:


> Yep. There is no need for that bullshit in this business.


Who are we talking about? Britt Baker?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

😂


----------



## GothicBohemian

Jody Threat, the redhead in the ring with Athena, hasn't said anything negative publicly, not about AEW in general or Athena specifically. Her social media has been nothing but praise for the fans and how happy she was meeting folks like Jerry Lynn and Regal. 

Jody's pretty tough; maybe they agreed to a hard-hitting match? I'm sure Jody doesn't want to burn bridges with AEW, so even if she was angry we likely wouldn't hear about it, but unless she says otherwise, I'm not going to assume Athena overstepped boundaries here. However, just watching the clip out of context, Athena does look like she's going in way too stiff and reckless.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

GothicBohemian said:


> Jody Threat, the redhead in the ring with Athena, hasn't said anything negative publicly, not about AEW in general or Athena specifically. Her social media has been nothing but praise for the fans and how happy she was meeting folks like Jerry Lynn and Regal.
> 
> Jody's pretty tough; maybe they agreed to a hard-hitting match? I'm sure Jody doesn't want to burn bridges with AEW, so even if she was angry we likely wouldn't hear about it, but unless she says otherwise, I'm not going to assume Athena overstepped boundaries here. However, just watching the clip out of context, Athena does look like she's going in way too stiff and reckless.


The redhead was pretty bad and sloppy but thanks to Athena that was a pretty good match by Dark standards. Athena has been on the YouTube shows way too often. Her hard hitting style is great, it's a shame they jobbed her out to jobber Jade at the ppv, TK could've made the TBS title feel like something important by putting it on Athena.


----------



## Dr. Jones

That punch/forearm she does at 5 seconds in is 100% full force.  That's not what pro wrestling is supposed to be. This woman is giving her her body with no resistance and this bitch is stiffing the fuck out of her to make herself look good.

And what's with the asshat on commentary giggling like a school girl while this is happening? I've never watched Rampage and that guy doing that just made me furious


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Dynamite reviews are coming in! I hope he watched NXT too, because Rhea Ripley versus Roxanne was a banger.

















*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Irish Jet

People talk about Jim’s dislike of AEW but it has nothing on Last’s hatred of WWE. It’s borderline maniacal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@THANOS @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE I'm sad to say that Cornette is completely right about Bryan Danielson. He doesn't even feel like a special attraction anymore, but just one of the guys.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

He's not lying. Bryan feels boring, they've let Mox steal the stomps and the hammer/anvil elbows from his moveset, and he is doing nothing interesting in the slightest. Have him do something that doesn't cure my insomnia.

At least WWE used to protect its star's moves.

I'm incredibly disappointed with how he's been booked, plus his losing repeatedly in big matches has diminished his aura. Since May 29 he seriously has been on the losing end of 4/5 matches with Jericho on the opposing side in either singles or multi-man matches. 0-3-1 in World title matches. Feels like a rewind of what he did in WWE after he dropped the title to Kofi in 2019 which was fuck all until he won EC in 2021 because they wanted him in the Mania triple threat.

Fuck "booker of the year" Total Kunt.























EDIT: Wheeler Useless. 

I am listening to it right now and Cornette is spot on.


----------



## La Parka

Jim can't seriously can't think people want to see Bennett and Maria.

lmao, cmon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## THANOS

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> He's not lying. Bryan feels boring, they've let Mox steal the stomps and the hammer/anvil elbows from his moveset, and he is doing nothing interesting in the slightest. Have him do something that doesn't cure my insomnia.
> 
> At least WWE used to protect its star's moves.
> 
> I'm incredibly disappointed with how he's been booked, plus his losing repeatedly in big matches has diminished his aura. Since May 29 he seriously has been on the losing end of 4/5 matches with Jericho on the opposing side in either singles or multi-man matches. 0-3-1 in World title matches. Feels like a rewind of what he did in WWE after he dropped the title to Kofi in 2019 which was fuck all until he won EC in 2021 because they wanted him in the Mania triple threat.
> 
> Fuck "booker of the year" Total Kunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wheeler Useless.
> 
> I am listening to it right now and Cornette is spot on.





5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *@THANOS @SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE I'm sad to say that Cornette is completely right about Bryan Danielson. He doesn't even feel like a special attraction anymore, but just one of the guys.*


He's spot on man. I don't disagree at all. Tony and Bryan himself have completely tanked his star power and brand, while making him boring. They've essentially turned him into Malenko. It's utter trash.

I have an internal battle as a Bryan fan because him and Tony are doing everything in their damn power to break my fandom. I haven't been tested like this since 18 seconds and the following PPV loss to Sheamus. But, at least, then, Bryan was still doing interesting storylines and able to stretch his character range, so fans were able to get behind him. Here, he's just an afterthought and 3rd/4th most relevant member of his own faction.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## bdon

In the roster review, this motherfucker STILL is defending Adam Cole. 5’8”, 170 pound Adam Cole.

Fuck you, Jim. You’re a goddamn man without a spine that can’t fucking admit to being wrong, you principle-lacking piece of shit.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> In the roster review, this motherfucker STILL is defending Adam Cole. 5’8”, 170 pound Adam Cole.
> 
> Fuck you, Jim. You’re a goddamn man without a spine that can’t fucking admit to being wrong, you principle-lacking piece of shit.


Cause Adam has talent. You can't just ignore that and be a size mark or you're Vince McMahon.

Cole can cut a promo and wrestle a good match


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Cause Adam has talent. You can't just ignore that and be a size mark or you're Vince McMahon.
> 
> Cole can cut a promo and wrestle a good match


And buries anyone that has to sell his diminutive punches. The smallest man on the roster, sans Darby, who works like he’s a goddamn hoss trading punches with grown men.

GTFOH with that shit.


----------



## bdon

If Adam Cole wants to be a legitimate player on a big league roster, then he needs to either learn to work like Darby and Jungle Boy or get some of Brian Cage’s trenbolone sandwiches.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> And buries anyone that has to sell his diminutive punches. The smallest man on the roster, sans Darby, who works like he’s a goddamn hoss trading punches with grown men.
> 
> GTFOH with that shit.


Fuck me. Coles not the only wrestler who can't throw a decent punch. Your boy can't either. If we judged everyone on punches only Austin and taker would matter.

When Cole isn't wrestling like a moron he can work a great technical match.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Fuck me. Coles not the only wrestler who can't throw a decent punch. Your boy can't either. If we judged everyone on punches only Austin and taker would matter.
> 
> When Cole isn't wrestling like a moron he can work a great technical match.


It isn’t about his ability to throw a punch. It’s his SIZE that kills it, man. He is the inverse of Brian Cage. If you are big, work big. If you are small, work small. It lends itself to a clear story. Cole working like a big man betrays his physical stature. Just like Hangman’s “cowboy” is betrayed by his far left liberal bullshit.

Hence, Adam Cole needs to really hit the gym and start a full cycle of testosterone or even get a prescription TRT and stack it with some Tren.


----------



## bdon

Oh goddamn. Now Jim has got to Private Party and literally says, “They *LOOK* just like the Street Profits, so I got ‘em confused.”

But Jim isn’t racist, right @RapShepard ?


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> It isn’t about his ability to throw a punch. It’s his SIZE that kills it, man. He is the inverse of Brian Cage. If you are big, work big. If you are small, work small. It lends itself to a clear story. Cole working like a big man betrays his physical stature. Just like Hangman’s “cowboy” is betrayed by his far left liberal bullshit.
> 
> Hence, Adam Cole needs to really hit the gym and start a full cycle of testosterone or even get a prescription TRT and stack it with some Tren.


Again if Cole wrestles in his wheelhouse he is great in ring


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Again if Cole wrestles in his wheelhouse he is great in ring


No. Him wrestling in his wheelhouse demands much larger men to sell for the midget as a better puncher than they are.


----------



## bdon

I just got to Jim’s thoughts on Omega.

I can’t even lie. His rant was fucking funny. We all know it’s just his bias, but goddamn that shit was hilarious. 😂😂😂


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> No. Him wrestling in his wheelhouse demands much larger men to sell for the midget as a better puncher than they are.


That's not his wheelhouse. That's him being a moron. Technical wrestling is his wheelhouse


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> That's not his wheelhouse. That's him being a moron. Technical wrestling is his wheelhouse


Every match I’ve ever seen lol as him trying to wrestle like a WWE main roster guy heavily focused on punches and kicks.


----------



## DUD

The description he had for Chuck Taylor on his roster review had me in stitches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jim Cornette really spent a cumulative 3 hours on AEW's roster, lol




















*


----------



## Flairwhoo84123

THANOS said:


> He's spot on man. I don't disagree at all. Tony and Bryan himself have completely tanked his star power and brand, while making him boring. They've essentially turned him into Malenko. It's utter trash.
> 
> I have an internal battle as a Bryan fan because him and Tony are doing everything in their damn power to break my fandom. I haven't been tested like this since 18 seconds and the following PPV loss to Sheamus. But, at least, then, Bryan was still doing interesting storylines and able to stretch his character range, so fans were able to get behind him. Here, he's just an afterthought and 3rd/4th most relevant member of his own faction.


Part of Tony Khan needs a booker, he doesnt need to be the Booker, someone who gets the business and isnt playing fantasy booking with his actions figures, it also partly Bryan being selfless, yes he a nice guy but he doesnt put his foot down "saying no I'm bot gonna let anybody go over me, no I'm not going to let people steal my move set, and yes my character needs to matter" he literally saw shucks I'm happy to be here, he was made to look strong in ROH in his heyday, he was made to look strong after initial wwe firing in 2010 and looked strong on the indy return, he was built correctly in the chase against Orton and the Authority that lead to him going over HHH, Randy Orton, and Batista (3 out of 4 Evolution members) on the same night , he was given a character to stand out good during his Team Hell No run with Kane, he even look decent when he first came back to WWE after his hiatus due to the concussion, but in the past couple years toward the end of his WWE, and most of his AEW run he been turned into a jobbers with not much personality , and to be honest while still a good wrestler, they dont light up the wrestling world like they use too.

All the greats in this industry took their booking somewhat serious and even said no to certain ideas by owner and bookers, whatever it was Hulk Hogan, Brian Pillman, Brock Lesnar, Roddy Piper, Harley Race, Lou Thesez, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Undertaker, Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels, Vader , Bret Hart, The Rock, Ric Flair, Scott Steiner, John Cena, Batista, Randy Orton, Brunno Sammartino, Andre The Giant, Buddy Rodgers, etc. they all said no at some point, all went back and fourth with promoters and the Booker to a just agreement, and all took their "image" seriously, but Bryan seems to be Happy Go lucky in the last 2 1/2 to 3 years.


----------



## THANOS

Flairwhoo84123 said:


> Part of Tony Khan needs a booker, he doesnt need to be the Booker, someone who gets the business and isnt playing fantasy booking with his actions figures, it also partly Bryan being selfless, yes he a nice guy but he doesnt put his foot down "saying no I'm bot gonna let anybody go over me, no I'm not going to let people steal my move set, and yes my character needs to matter" he literally saw shucks I'm happy to be here, he was made to look strong in ROH in his heyday, he was made to look strong after initial wwe firing in 2010 and looked strong on the indy return, he was built correctly in the chase against Orton and the Authority that lead to him going over HHH, Randy Orton, and Batista (3 out of 4 Evolution members) on the same night , he was given a character to stand out good during his Team Hell No run with Kane, he even look decent when he first came back to WWE after his hiatus due to the concussion, but in the past couple years toward the end of his WWE, and most of his AEW run he been turned into a jobbers with not much personality , and to be honest while still a good wrestler, they dont light up the wrestling world like they use too.
> 
> All the greats in this industry took their booking somewhat serious and even said no to certain ideas by owner and bookers, whatever it was Hulk Hogan, Brian Pillman, Brock Lesnar, Roddy Piper, Harley Race, Lou Thesez, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Undertaker, Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels, Vader , Bret Hart, The Rock, Ric Flair, Scott Steiner, John Cena, Batista, Randy Orton, Brunno Sammartino, Andre The Giant, Buddy Rodgers, etc. they all said no at some point, all went back and fourth with promoters and the Booker to a just agreement, and all took their "image" seriously, but Bryan seems to be Happy Go lucky in the last 2 1/2 to 3 years.


Everything you said is correct. Spot on.

He'll never have that type of ambition to protect his image, because he truly doesn't care. I love Bryan but he's a hippy through and through. He hates capitalism, he doesn't want to shill Merch that eventually gets tossed out and fills a landfill somewhere, and he doesn't care about his drawing power. He saves money, so he probably doesn't care if his next part-time contract is a lower amount than his current contract because of the lower drawing power. Money only matters to build his family up, but he's minimalist, so he doesn't care about having a mansion or anything and farms crops lol.

This is why it should all be on Tony to book him well so he draws for AEW as an asset instead of depreciating. Tony should be growing his assets not allowing any of their brands to tank.


----------



## DUD

For those that havent heard yet Brian Last absolutely nailed it when talking about the Kanye West debacle this week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'll definitely be listening to this one on my way to work:




*


----------



## bdon

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I'll definitely be listening to this one on my way to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This lying cocksucker starts by saying Punk’s side hasn’t shared anything due to AEW telling them to not say a word.

So, I guess it was the fucking Elite’s side that was saying the Bucks kicked the door in? It was the Elite’s side that was saying 6 men barged in on Punk?

I can’t fucking stand a goddamn liar like Cornette.


----------



## DUD

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I'll definitely be listening to this one on my way to work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I mentioned somewhere else (and I glad they picked up on it) is the report that Ace Steel's wife wasn't contacted by the investigation.

I cannot for the life of me believe that's true. This private investigation firm would have been a paid a lot of money and speaking to all witnesses is a pretty basic thing to do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> I mentioned somewhere else (and I glad they picked up on it) is the report that Ace Steel's wife wasn't contacted by the investigation.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me believe that's true. This private investigation firm would have been a paid a lot of money and speaking to all witnesses is a pretty basic thing to do.


*We all know it wasn't a private investigation, because an unbiased third party would have investigated everyone present during the altercation. It's a standard practice, but AEW doesn't believe in that.*


----------



## Nakahoeup

DUD said:


> For those that havent heard yet Brian Last absolutely nailed it when talking about the Kanye West debacle this week.


Not at all actually, just exposed who Last was. The guy didn't call him a lier he's just calling him a joke and mentally ill.

But question Brian Last. If Ye's a joke what does that make a guy like you feeding a guy, who knows nothing about Kanye, lies about saying what he said about Bush and spinning it into "hates" instead of "doesn't care" when the latter is what he actually said? Is it antisemitic to consider black people being Jewish? Isn’t Last Jewish also? So of course he's just defending Pete Davidson and acting like Ye's the devil thats what he would do right?

Brian Last and Jim Cornette in my opinion need to stick to wrestling news and leave rappers out of their conversations or whoever or whatever else that has nothing to do with pro wrestling.


----------



## DUD

Nakahoeup said:


> Not at all actually, just exposed who Last was. The guy didn't call him a lier he's just calling him a joke and mentally ill.


His opening line was: "I actually think he's a great example of the cop out it is to point to people who are just narcissist and arseholes and say that it's mental illness". So it's not really fair to make the assertion he thinks he's both a joke and that he's mentally ill.



> But question Brian Last. If Ye's a joke what does that make a guy like you feeding a guy, who knows nothing about Kanye, lies about saying what he said about Bush and spinning it into "hates" instead of "doesn't care" when the latter is what he actually said?


what?



> Is it antisemitic to consider black people being Jewish? Isn’t Last Jewish also? So of course he's just defending Pete Davidson and acting like Ye's the devil thats what he would do right?


Again... what?

Is Pete Davidson Jewish or something? Why would that influence Brian Last's opinion? What does the colour of somebody's skin have to to with there religon?

EDIT: if you're alluding to "Ye"'s comment about how he's not anti semitic because black people are also Jewish then wow.



> Brian Last and Jim Cornette in my opinion need to stick to wrestling news and leave rappers out of their conversations or whoever or whatever else that has nothing to do with pro wrestling.


Brian Last is a Jewish male who worked for Sony Music for a number of years. So in an ironic way he's more qualified to talk about this subject than wrestling.


----------



## One Shed

Nakahoeup said:


> Not at all actually, just exposed who Last was. The guy didn't call him a lier he's just calling him a joke and mentally ill.
> 
> But question Brian Last. If Ye's a joke what does that make a guy like you feeding a guy, who knows nothing about Kanye, lies about saying what he said about Bush and spinning it into "hates" instead of "doesn't care" when the latter is what he actually said? Is it antisemitic to consider black people being Jewish? Isn’t Last Jewish also? So of course he's just defending Pete Davidson and acting like Ye's the devil thats what he would do right?
> 
> Brian Last and Jim Cornette in my opinion need to stick to wrestling news and leave rappers out of their conversations or whoever or whatever else that has nothing to do with pro wrestling.


At least the rest of the world is fast realizing just how much of an idiot Kanye is.


----------



## bdon

Last and Cornette are both cocksucking liars. They sat there and literally claimed Punk’s side has not said a word, yet they were constantly discussing new stories from the Punk perspective, such as “6 grown men busting in the door” and “Bucks kicked the door in” or “Bucks shoved the door in” and “to his credit, Omega actually spoke with Punk in the late hours of the night but Punk wasn’t having it.”

So, either they are lying now that Punk’s side never talked, or they made up stories they heard and ran them as fact.

Pieces of shit.


----------



## Nakahoeup

DUD said:


> His opening line was: "I actually think he's a great example of the cop out it is to point to people who are just narcissist and arseholes and say that it's mental illness". So it's not really fair to make the assertion he thinks he's both a joke and that he's mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> Again... what?
> 
> Is Pete Davidson Jewish or something? Why would that influence Brian Last's opinion? What does the colour of somebody's skin have to to with there religon?
> 
> EDIT: if you're alluding to "Ye"'s comment about how he's not anti semitic because black people are also Jewish then wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Last is a Jewish male who worked for Sony Music for a number of years. So in an ironic way he's more qualified to talk about this subject than wrestling.


Lol I didn't mean to confuse you. My first paragraph was responding to what you said. And yeah he did say he's an asshole who's hides behind mental illness. Ye never claimed not to be an asshole at any point in his career. But if Ye is such a joke why is he so angry at him and calling him names and not just instead ignoring him completely?


----------



## Nakahoeup

One Shed said:


> At least the rest of the world is fast realizing just how much of an idiot Kanye is.


How is he an idiot?


----------



## Nakahoeup

bdon said:


> Last and Cornette are both cocksucking liars. They sat there and literally claimed Punk’s side has not said a word, yet they were constantly discussing new stories from the Punk perspective, such as “6 grown men busting in the door” and “Bucks kicked the door in” or “Bucks shoved the door in” and “to his credit, Omega actually spoke with Punk in the late hours of the night but Punk wasn’t having it.”
> 
> So, either they are lying now that Punk’s side never talked, or they made up stories they heard and ran them as fact.
> 
> Pieces of shit.


I'm starting to believe they are too, but not for the same reason as you obviously lol. 

He's still on point about this whole fallout with Punk and with wrestling in general.


----------



## bdon

Nakahoeup said:


> I'm starting to believe they are too, but not for the same reason as you obviously lol.
> 
> He's still on point about this whole fallout with Punk and with wrestling in general.


No, he isn’t right. He flat-out lied when saying Punk’s group hasn’t been talking and releasing information.


----------



## Nakahoeup

bdon said:


> No, he isn’t right. He flat-out lied when saying Punk’s group hasn’t been talking and releasing information.


I think you're taking his words too literal in a sense that Punk’s side has said absolutely nothing which, in the case that you are making, is false, without question, you are right. 

But Punk's side has been MUCH LESS talking and spinning stories to these fraud journalists. That is also a fact.


----------



## bdon

Nakahoeup said:


> I think you're taking his words too literal in a sense that Punk’s side has said absolutely nothing which, in the case that you are making, is false, without question, you are right.
> 
> But Punk's side has been MUCH LESS talking and spinning stories to these fraud journalists. That is also a fact.


He’s talking. They said he hasn’t said a word and “was just following AEW’s orders, that is why we are only NOW hearing about his dog’s teeth being loose!” That’s a flatout fucking lie. That isn’t just a figure of speech. His side has been talking. If that goddamn dog had its teeth kicked loose by the door, then he would have released that information, not the stuff about 6 men busting in doors, bucks kicking doors in, correcting that to barging in, etc.

Cornette is a Phil Brooks cocksucking liar.


----------



## Nakahoeup

bdon said:


> He’s talking. They said he hasn’t said a word and “was just following AEW’s orders, that is why we are only NOW hearing about his dog’s teeth being loose!” That’s a flatout fucking lie. That isn’t just a figure of speech. His side has been talking. If that goddamn dog had its teeth kicked loose by the door, then he would have released that information, not the stuff about 6 men busting in doors, bucks kicking doors in, correcting that to barging in, etc.
> 
> Cornette is a Phil Brooks cocksucking liar.


😆 Look man, you aren't tired of going down this rabbit hole lol. 

I'm standing on my optics of the situation and by my knowledge of CM Punk's pro wrestling career and everything leading up to the fight tells me it's some funny shit going on in AEW more so than Punk being on an ego trip. You just can't convince me man. In the end sometimes in life there is no middle ground a person could be very much in the wrong and the other in the right. 

And FYI that post made me crack up(legit) so thanks for that.


----------



## One Shed

Nakahoeup said:


> How is he an idiot?


Have you...have you heard a word he has said? Every time he opens his mouth he gives ample evidence as to the kind of intellectual vacuum we are dealing with here.


----------



## Nakahoeup

One Shed said:


> Have you...have you heard a word he has said? Every time he opens his mouth he gives ample evidence as to the kind of intellectual vacuum we are dealing with here.


Not true man. You got to have perspective and an open mind. Kanye can say things that are outlandish or say things guys would say in a barbershop or at a card table, but he's far from dumb. Very influential and creative man with a vision. He's also very flawed which is no denying that, but he's very human.


----------



## One Shed

Nakahoeup said:


> Not true man. You got to have perspective and an open mind. Kanye can say things that are outlandish or say things guys would say in a barbershop or at a card table, but he's far from dumb. Very influential and creative man with a vision. He's also very flawed which is no denying that, but he's very human.


I do keep an open mind, but not so open that my brain falls out. No doubt he is creative, but he is a very, very dumb and ignorant person when it comes to history and knowledge.


----------



## Nakahoeup

One Shed said:


> I do keep an open mind, but not so open that my brain falls out. No doubt he is creative, but he is a very, very dumb and ignorant person when it comes to history and knowledge.


When comes to knowledge, Ye is a sponge, all he does is takes in info so I don't know what you mean there.

History? Well depends on what kind of history we talking about here.


----------



## One Shed

Nakahoeup said:


> When comes to knowledge, Ye is a sponge, all he does is takes in info so I don't know what you mean there.
> 
> History? Well depends on what kind of history we talking about here.


In the IT world we say "garbage in, garbage out." That is what I see from him.

The kind of history we are talking about is the kind he clearly has no idea about and he is doing a great job at demonstrating that fact now to the world.


----------



## Nakahoeup

One Shed said:


> In the IT world we say "garbage in, garbage out." That is what I see from him.
> 
> The kind of history we are talking about is the kind he clearly has no idea about and he is doing a great job at demonstrating that fact now to the world.


What about what he's saying, "he has clearly no idea about", is what I'm asking you?


----------



## One Shed

Nakahoeup said:


> What about what he's saying, "he has clearly no idea about", is what I'm asking you?


Did you read any of the insane nonsense he spouted recently?









Twitter, Instagram block Kanye West over antisemitic posts


NEW YORK (AP) — Kanye West once suggested slavery was a choice. He called the COVID-19 vaccine “the mark of the beast.” Earlier this month, he was criticized for wearing a “White Lives Matter” T-shirt to his collection at Paris Fashion Week.




apnews.com


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

OMG The FTR Vs Swerve/Keith Lee match review was incredible lmao I knew he was going to be hot!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUD

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> OMG The FTR Vs Swerve/Keith Lee match review was incredible lmao I knew he was going to be hot!!


I listened just for the drawing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## kingfunkel

2 things caught my attention:

"revolving door" at Omega's House.. sounded like they were hinting at him prostituting wrestlers for TV time. 

"3 fights backstage at Dynamite" so there's more fighting that isn't being reported about?


----------



## One Shed

kingfunkel said:


> 2 things caught my attention:
> 
> "revolving door" at Omega's House.. sounded like they were hinting at him prostituting wrestlers for TV time.
> 
> "3 fights backstage at Dynamite" so there's more fighting that isn't being reported about?


They definitely keep hinting that Kenny has known issues. Will be interesting when/if it comes out.

I think the other fights were the ones with Sammy and Eddie, and Sammy and Marble Mouth.


----------



## DUD

I think Jim was quite fair on his review of AEW women on his roster cut. 

I agree with them about Jarrett too. His strengths for the company are off TV. Not reminding us of TNA on screen which has a 💩 reputation for most people.


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> 2 things caught my attention:
> 
> "revolving door" at Omega's House.. sounded like *they were hinting at him prostituting wrestlers *for TV time.
> 
> "3 fights backstage at Dynamite" so there's more fighting that isn't being reported about?


Why is this at all surprising? These 2 cocksuckers have been accusing him of being a pedophile for years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## thisissting

If he hasn't already Jim is going to hate that pockets match with the unknown Japanese guy. That was a mega cluster fuck and what the fuck had Mike tyson to do with it. To be fair tyson actually wasn't too bad and called a few moves by why the fuck would the baddest man on the planet be impressed with a guy with his hands in his pockets and 2 guys fake kicking each other and sitting cross legged staring at each other. How on earth would tyson know who either of these guys were let alone be put in a position to call this a serious combat match. He must be short of money just now. What a joke of a match and an embarrassment to the business in every way. Even the serious aspects were badly performed. The japenese guy was worse than I expected and looked to have no timing at all all he had was a good look which as soon spoiled by getting beat clean by a 160lb guy with the weakest looking punch you could imagine.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUD

Travis is going to have fun this week.

Jim said Top Dolla looks like a manatee in a sweat shirt 😂.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Jim and Brian shit on the Paige and Britt promo...Warmed my heart


----------



## One Shed

DUD said:


> Travis is going to have fun this week.
> 
> Jim said Top Dolla looks like a manatee in a sweat shirt 😂.


Was a great line. I almost burst out laughing on the plane.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## bdon

Discussing the goddamn ratings, and they get to the Elite. Jim roots for the Elite to disappear, and Brian Last actually has the fucking nerve to say the Elite are “always the victims” after MONTHS of defending CM fucking Punk!

Goddamn these two don’t even try to be fair or unbiased.


----------



## La Parka

Jim's fear of them having the firm cost MJF was the most terrifying thing I ever heard.

Imagine AEW turning MJF face to have him feud with big cass lmao. Oh its so bad you know AEW will do it.


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> Jim's fear of them having the firm cost MJF was the most terrifying thing I ever heard.
> 
> Imagine AEW turning MJF face to have him feud with big cass lmao. Oh its so bad you know AEW will do it.


It sounds like a very TK-like decision.

Maybe some idiots will find a way to blame the Bucks for that booking decision as well.


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> It sounds like a very TK-like decision.
> 
> Maybe some idiots will find a way to blame the Bucks for that booking decision as well.


I think Jericho has more of TKs ear at this point than the bucks or omega. 


Which is concerning because the elite usually just did their own shit


bdon said:


> It sounds like a very TK-like decision.
> 
> Maybe some idiots will find a way to blame the Bucks for that booking decision as well.


Pure speculation but I think ole Jericho probably has TKs ear more than the elite do these days and will continue to.

Jericho should really be on survivor. Dude would turn fights into power moves so easily.


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> I think Jericho has more of TKs ear at this point than the bucks or omega.
> 
> 
> Which is concerning because the elite usually just did their own shit
> Pure speculation but I think ole Jericho probably has TKs ear more than the elite do these days and will continue to.
> 
> Jericho should really be on survivor. Dude would turn fights into power moves so easily.


Bingo.

Jericho is the one behind everything, even the Colt Cabana stories.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jericho took the puppet strings from The Elite during the summer. *


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

DUD said:


> Travis is going to have fun this week.
> 
> Jim said Top Dolla looks like a manatee in a sweat shirt 😂.


These new ones are incredible lmao good job travis!


----------



## DUD

😂😂.


----------



## Irish Jet

Go to 17:47 to hear Jim Cornette review Silent Hill.

Pure gold. Almost as good as his Tekken review.


----------



## DUD

Jim Cornette shared this week a story of there being a hate campaign against Scotty Too Hotty on Twitter because he doesn't want to fight a woman.

Anybody that wants to watch that should be banned from ever being with 50 feet of a woman.


----------



## DUD

Brian Solomon was a real good host this week by the way.


----------



## La Parka

DUD said:


> Jim Cornette shared this week a story of there being a hate campaign against Scotty Too Hotty on Twitter because he doesn't want to fight a woman.


back in my day it was the other way around.

thangs a changin.


----------



## Irish Jet

DUD said:


> Jim Cornette shared this week a story of there being a hate campaign against Scotty Too Hotty on Twitter because he doesn't want to fight a woman.
> 
> Anybody that wants to watch that should be banned from ever being with 50 feet of a woman.


I disagree with Scotty's reasoning and agree with Jim's.

I have no moral issue with a man putting his hands on a woman in professional wrestling so long as it isn't over the top. 

Having women compete with men is only acceptable if the goal is to bury the man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## One Shed

Sad he did not get to comment on MJF using his closing line at the media scrum yet, but should be on the Drive-Thru.


----------



## La Parka

Solomon was a solid co host.


----------



## DUD

Yeah he was much better than the usual guys they get to fill in from the Wrestling News.


----------



## One Shed

The Scotty 2 Hotty "controversy" is peak 2022.

Rational human being: "I will not fight a woman or be part of something that portrays me as fighting a woman. Stop asking me to fight women."

Woke Twitter: "Burn this misogynist!"


----------



## Hephaesteus

Yea bryan solomon plays really well off cornette. He even challenges him at times which is much better than the other nod and rubber stamping cohosts


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I never thought Cornette would genuinely enjoy an AEW women's match and go as far as to say they tore the house down:




















*


----------



## JerryMark

One Shed said:


> The Scotty 2 Hotty "controversy" is peak 2022.
> 
> Rational human being: "I will not fight a woman or be part of something that portrays me as fighting a woman. Stop asking me to fight women."
> 
> Woke Twitter: "Burn this misogynist!"


actual woke: i don't wanna punch or kick women in a match.

kinda like when they pushed the miscarriage angle back in the AE. that's a little too real guys.


----------



## kingfunkel

I like Solomon as a host but I miss Last. Last has more personality in his voice and has an intoxicating laugh. Solomon feels a bit too dry for me, he is fantastic as being devil's advocate though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

kingfunkel said:


> I like Solomon as a host but I miss Last. Last has more personality in his voice and has an intoxicating laugh. Solomon feels a bit too dry for me, he is fantastic as being devil's advocate though.


*Agreed. Solomon with Brian's delivery would be the perfect host. Oh f***, they are both Brian. I mean Last.

As for the intergender wrestling discussion @One Shed, I am SICK of Rhea Ripley kicking guys in the dick while they sit there and eat s*** every week for the last 5 months.* *It's garbage television. Men should be able to retaliate if they're physically assaulted. I support the New Japan philosophy.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594867790431006720*


----------



## DUD

kingfunkel said:


> I like Solomon as a host but I miss Last. Last has more personality in his voice and has an intoxicating laugh. Solomon feels a bit too dry for me, he is fantastic as being devil's advocate though.



I remember when Jericho lost all his weight and talk of his contract expiring coming up thinking "Brian's going to piss himself when he realises Jericho has got himself in great shape just before he can talk to Vince" and he didn't let me down 😂.


----------



## Londonlaw

Just listened to The Experience. Brian is back and is clearly touched by the messages and support.

The show is good. For me, one of highlights was the audio they played of Brian’s father. Sounds like a real character. Very much of his time, but very funny.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Bahn Yuki

Londonlaw said:


> Just listened to The Experience. Brian is back and is clearly touched by the messages and support.
> 
> The show is good. For me, one of highlights was the audio they played of Brian’s father. Sounds like a real character. Very much of his time, but very funny.


Mr Last was very kind to me whenever I hung out with Brian. He'll be missed as he really cared for his family. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I usually just post these videos and go about my day because I'm apathetic to the product now, but last week was the stupidest shit they could have possibly done after gaining so much momentum with the Full Gear pay-per-view. 

Everyone's buzzing about MJF's press conference rant, and we couldn't get so much as a video package from him via satellite, after he called Dynamite "must watch TV" now? Instead, they bury Bryan Danielson with this fucking stupid story attacking Moxley's alcoholism, and make Moxley look like a complete idiot for standing there while he's getting verbally kicked in the dick repeatedly after threatening an old man who can't really defend himself at this stage in his career. The entire segment was garbage and the show was garbage. 

When I turned on the TV and saw Jake Hager, I turned the shit off immediately. The fundamental problems with this program will never change, and like I said last week, MJF's title reign is going to fail entirely because of Tony Khan. He can't save this sinking ship.*


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> Mr Last was very kind to me whenever I hung out with Brian. He'll be missed as he really cared for his family.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


You know Brian Last personally?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Wolf Mark

Irish Jet said:


> I disagree with Scotty's reasoning and agree with Jim's.
> 
> I have no moral issue with a man putting his hands on a woman in professional wrestling so long as it isn't over the top.
> 
> Having women compete with men is only acceptable if the goal is to bury the man.


I don't like it cause it's a question of believability. I want to know that those two people fighting might be able to beat the crap of each other. I remember when Tessa Blanchard fought dudes in TNA, it reached insane levels of trying to make it work. Like she would never get punched directly in the face, esp, from guys like Brian Cage. At the very least they made an effort that it makes a little bit of sense, trying to avoid real no holds barred fights. But at the same time it was the issue as well. That your champion basically lucked out in fights by escaping things and the opponant beating themselves basically. But I have seen girl-dude matches in the indies that were pure stupidity where girl and guy fighting traded blows for blows. Not only it's not something I enjoyed seeing but it killed the whole suspension of disbelief. Just like Ospray-Ricochet matches. lol


----------



## La Parka

It’s looking like Last was correct with the Regal thing.

Interesting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

La Parka said:


> It’s looking like Last was correct with the Regal thing.
> 
> Interesting.


*When has he been wrong though?*


----------



## Blonde

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Agreed. Solomon with Brian's delivery would be the perfect host. Oh f***, they are both Brian. I mean Last.
> 
> As for the intergender wrestling discussion @One Shed, I am SICK of Rhea Ripley kicking guys in the dick while they sit there and eat s*** every week for the last 5 months.* *It's garbage television. Men should be able to retaliate if they're physically assaulted. I support the New Japan philosophy.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594867790431006720*


The person who tweeted that is a brain dead idiot as Rhea is easily more muscular than that guy.


----------



## DUD

La Parka said:


> It’s looking like Last was correct with the Regal thing.
> 
> Interesting.


The first person I heard mention William Regal's short contract was someone with an irritating voice on the Konnan/Disco podcast.

He then followed it up by saying Sasha Banks would be the fifth member on Team Bianca for Survivor Series 😂.


----------



## Gn1212

La Parka said:


> It’s looking like Last was correct with the Regal thing.
> 
> Interesting.


What did he say?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> You know Brian Last personally?


We grew both grew up in Long Beach, NY. Class of 1997. We were friends until high school. We drifted apart. I mentioned it before in this post.

What I'll say of Brian is this: he loves wrestling and back then he always shared info with me about wrestlers and what not. If you showed interest in wrestling he would try to nurture that. It's quite the opposite of the toxic environment I see on here. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaz Cena

Bahn Yuki said:


> We grew both grew up in Long Beach, NY. Class of 1997. We were friends until high school. We drifted apart. I mentioned it before in this post.
> 
> What I'll say of Brian is this: he loves wrestling and back then he always shared info with me about wrestlers and what not. If you showed interest in wrestling he would try to nurture that. It's quite the opposite of the toxic environment I see on here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I love hearing his laughs. I bet you did too when you met him.


----------



## DUD

Bahn Yuki said:


> We grew both grew up in Long Beach, NY. Class of 1997. We were friends until high school. We drifted apart. I mentioned it before in this post.
> 
> What I'll say of Brian is this: he loves wrestling and back then he always shared info with me about wrestlers and what not. If you showed interest in wrestling he would try to nurture that. It's quite the opposite of the toxic environment I see on here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


i think it was you that said that at first people tried to pick on him, then when he hit his growth spurt and could fight back everybody started being nice to him. Without knowing anything about him other than his voice I can totally imagine that happening.


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> We grew both grew up in Long Beach, NY. Class of 1997. We were friends until high school. We drifted apart. I mentioned it before in this post.
> 
> What I'll say of Brian is this: he loves wrestling and back then he always shared info with me about wrestlers and what not. If you showed interest in wrestling he would try to nurture that. It's quite the opposite of the toxic environment I see on here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Appreciate the backstory. Cool stuff, even if he has become insufferable once Omega called him “the other guy” lol


----------



## bdon

Trying to figure a good babyface to work with MJF, and Brian Last actually suggests Adam
Fucking Cole. Fuck out of here with that stupid shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## bdon

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


>


Yeah. Suggesting Adam fucking Cole belongs in the world title picture. Skinny fat Adam Cole who looks worse than either Buck.

I swear these two have no principle…


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Corny makes me laugh every time he says *"Renee Moxley Goode"* with that affect in his voice.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Elite vs death triangle drew 792 k, drove away viewers by the handful. Bdon's defense in 3...2...


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> Elite vs death triangle drew 792 k, drove away viewers by the handful. Bdon's defense in 3...2...


The trios matches would be getting two million viewers easily if not for Bryan Danielson


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> The trios matches would be getting two million viewers easily if not for Bryan Danielson


At least you are finally acknowledging that he has routinely been losing 200k fans that refuse to come back.

The objective of big time, vet stars is to drag fans into the show, and those they haven’t seen will hopefully make them want to stay.

If you’re on the show after Bryan, he’s not even giving you a chance to make a believer out of those fans.

Now that I got that out of the way, I’d like for you to prove your Cucknette-parroted claims that the Elite run away hundreds of thousands of viewers. I can show you direct evidence where fans saw Bryan and left. Where’s your evidence?


----------



## Hephaesteus

bdon said:


> At least you are finally acknowledging that he has routinely been losing 200k fans that refuse to come back.
> 
> The objective of big time, vet stars is to drag fans into the show, and those they haven’t seen will hopefully make them want to stay.
> 
> If you’re on the show after Bryan, he’s not even giving you a chance to make a believer out of those fans.
> 
> Now that I got that out of the way, I’d like for you to prove your Cucknette-parroted claims that the Elite run away hundreds of thousands of viewers. I can show you direct evidence where fans saw Bryan and left. Where’s your evidence?


Other than the ratings youtube just posted where they lost 100k from the point when MJF did his promo?


----------



## bdon

Hephaesteus said:


> Other than the ratings youtube just posted where they lost 100k from the point when MJF did his promo?


They didn’t lose those ratings. The show lost the ratings. You don’t fucking push people out the door and just hope they come back.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> At least you are finally acknowledging that he has routinely been losing 200k fans that refuse to come back.
> 
> The objective of big time, vet stars is to drag fans into the show, and those they haven’t seen will hopefully make them want to stay.
> 
> If you’re on the show after Bryan, he’s not even giving you a chance to make a believer out of those fans.
> 
> Now that I got that out of the way, I’d like for you to prove your Cucknette-parroted claims that the Elite run away hundreds of thousands of viewers. I can show you direct evidence where fans saw Bryan and left. Where’s your evidence?


We went through all this twice already. I even posted pretty pictures. Do you just forget what we discuss after a week or something? The trios tournament was a ratings negative. At the same time, Booker of the Year was giving us Danielson vs Garcia multiple times making him just another match haver on the roster who means nothing. Of course that booking is going to tank the ratings.

Now, you talk about people not coming back after tuning out. But look at August 24th when they did put on Mox vs Punk. That DID bring back over 150,000 viewers who promptly tuned out again afterwards when it was trios time.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> We went through all this twice already. I even posted pretty pictures. Do you just forget what we discuss after a week or something? The trios tournament was a ratings negative. At the same time, Booker of the Year was giving us Danielson vs Garcia multiple times making him just another match haver on the roster who means nothing. Of course that booking is going to tank the ratings.
> 
> Now, you talk about people not coming back after tuning out. But look at August 24th when they did put on Mox vs Punk. That DID bring back 150,000 viewers who promptly tuned out again afterwards when it was trios time.


So, fans returned for the biggest story the company was offering and didn’t stay for an undercard trios title? Color me shocked.

You fucking people act like the Trios title is supposed to be anything more than filler TV. You can’t be that easily worked by TK and the Elite, can you? As soon as the Elite stop having to work the trios scene, it will be a title and story relegated to Rampage. It’s just more of TK trying to sell you that it is important.

Those of us who are Elite fans even know it isn’t important, yet you have been worked into a frenzy believing any of them actually fucking care about those titles. “Ohh, they had to go and create titles for themselves. Durrr dee durrr”


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> At least you are finally acknowledging that he has routinely been losing 200k fans that refuse to come back.
> 
> The objective of big time, vet stars is to drag fans into the show, and those they haven’t seen will hopefully make them want to stay.
> 
> If you’re on the show after Bryan, he’s not even giving you a chance to make a believer out of those fans.
> 
> Now that I got that out of the way, I’d like for you to prove your Cucknette-parroted claims that the Elite run away hundreds of thousands of viewers. I can show you direct evidence where fans saw Bryan and left. Where’s your evidence?


I know of two viewers who tuned out before the main event. My gf and i went to finish up Tiny Tina wonderlands on Steam instead.

I've never not finished a Dynamite before. I usually tune out of Raw in the third hour. Since returning to WWE, I find Smackdown a pretty decent show.

I still haven't seen my man Apollo though. Heck not even Dabba Kato... 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> I know of two viewers who tuned out before the main event. My gf and i went to finish up Tiny Tina wonderlands on Steam instead.
> 
> I've never not finished a Dynamite before. I usually tune out of Raw in the third hour. Since returning to WWE, I find Smackdown a pretty decent show.
> 
> I still haven't seen my man Apollo though. Heck not even Dabba Kato...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I routinely skip Dynamite finishes, because NOTHING is important on the show anymore.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> So, fans returned for the biggest story the company was offering and didn’t stay for an undercard trios title? Color me shocked.
> 
> You fucking people act like the Trios title is supposed to be anything more than filler TV. You can’t be that easily worked by TK and the Elite, can you? As soon as the Elite stop having to work the trios scene, it will be a title and story relegated to Rampage. It’s just more of TK trying to sell you that it is important.
> 
> Those of us who are Elite fans even know it isn’t important, yet you have been worked into a frenzy believing any of them actually fucking care about those titles. “Ohh, they had to go and create titles for themselves. Durrr dee durrr”


Stop HAVING to work the trios scene? Wait, you actually believe this whole thing was not their idea and is anything other than exactly what they want to be doing? Did you fall into DC's alternate universe where ratings fluctuations are just random and Yuta/Garcia are top stars?

Matt Hardly (making pouty emoting face): "If not for Tony forcing us to do trios matches we could have had that match with FTR. So unfair he is making us do something we talked about for years wanting to do."

Nick Hardly: _just stands there crosseyed saying nothing_

Kenny: "I just wish we could make this tournament intergender."


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Stop HAVING to work the trios scene? Wait, you actually believe this whole thing was not their idea and is anything other than exactly what they want to be doing? Did you fall into DC's alternate universe where ratings fluctuations are just random and Yuta/Garcia are top stars?
> 
> Matt Hardly (making pouty emoting face): "If not for Tony forcing us to do trios matches we could have had that match with FTR. So unfair he is making us do something we talked about for years wanting to do"
> 
> Nick Hardly: _just stands there crosseyed saying nothing_
> 
> Kenny: "I just wish we could make this tournament intergender."


There you go crying about them avoiding FTR again. I’m fucking done with you. All the evidence of TK’s idiotic, random fucking bookings, discussing how he wanted to wait for Kenny to return before starting the Trios tournament, and you’re still too fucking butthurt by the Bucks to read the tea leaves.

If it was just the Elite wanting the trios titles, then…why not introduce them earlier and have the Elite win them as soon as Kenny returned? Why wait 6 months longer on Kenny to heal up if it wasn’t TK wanting the Elite to try and make the titles seem important?

Like I said, I’m done with this discussion. You keep crying about the Bucks fucking over FTR, sweetheart. Your beloved FTR will hopefully be back in WWE where you can fucking cry about someone else holding them back. Or maybe they’ll just take their ball and go home like the empty-headed fucking dumb fuck meth head lookalike.


----------



## bdon

“It’s the Bucks’ fault!!!”


----------



## bdon

With fucking people like this, TK’s feet will never be held to the fire.

Miro missing? Bucks are scared. 
Malakai leaves due to anxiety and depression? Well of course he would when the Bucks won’t book him.
Darby can’t get storylines? Bucks holding him back.
Briscoes can’t come to AEW? Bucks are scared.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> So, fans returned for the biggest story the company was offering and didn’t stay for an undercard trios title? Color me shocked.
> 
> You fucking people act like the Trios title is supposed to be anything more than filler TV. You can’t be that easily worked by TK and the Elite, can you? As soon as the Elite stop having to work the trios scene, it will be a title and story relegated to Rampage. It’s just more of TK trying to sell you that it is important.
> 
> Those of us who are Elite fans even know it isn’t important, yet you have been worked into a frenzy believing any of them actually fucking care about those titles. “Ohh, they had to go and create titles for themselves. Durrr dee durrr”


This doesn't hold up. The Bucks were tag champs and dropped the belts to Swerve in Our Glory so they could be in a MAJOR angle with a returning Kenny Omega. 

Anyhow I hope Omega gets back to singles matches soon. I really don't like these trios matches. I'd be up for an Omega/Pac best of 7 with alternating gimmicks(submission, last man standing, steel cage, I quit, ladder,lumberjack, iron man)spaced out one every two weeks than what we are getting now. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> There you go crying about them avoiding FTR again. I’m fucking done with you. All the evidence of TK’s idiotic, random fucking bookings, discussing how he wanted to wait for Kenny to return before starting the Trios tournament, and you’re still too fucking butthurt by the Bucks to read the tea leaves.
> 
> If it was just the Elite wanting the trios titles, then…why not introduce them earlier and have the Elite win them as soon as Kenny returned? Why wait 6 months longer on Kenny to heal up if it wasn’t TK wanting the Elite to try and make the titles seem important?
> 
> Like I said, I’m done with this discussion. You keep crying about the Bucks fucking over FTR, sweetheart. Your beloved FTR will hopefully be back in WWE where you can fucking cry about someone else holding them back. Or maybe they’ll just take their ball and go home like the empty-headed fucking dumb fuck meth head lookalike.


Pretending the trios titles was not something Kenny and the Hardlys pushed for is absolutely hilarious. I never said it was JUST them wanting the titles. Tony and the treehouse gang all think they are a great idea and main event material.

Imagine believing they were being forced into this. That really gave me a good laugh at least.

I am sure FTR having two total tag matches in about six months despite being hugely over with the crowd is just a coincidence though. No one would ever push a team the fans were demanding to see more of. That would just be silly. Plenty of time for triooooos matches every week though no one wants to see.


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> This doesn't hold up. The Bucks were tag champs and dropped the belts to Swerve in Our Glory so they could be in a MAJOR angle with a returning Kenny Omega.
> 
> Anyhow I hope Omega gets back to singles matches soon. I really don't like these trios matches. I'd be up for an Omega/Pac best of 7 with alternating gimmicks(submission, last man standing, steel cage, I quit, ladder,lumberjack, iron man)spaced out one every two weeks than what we are getting now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Don’t we all, because even Elite fans know they are just a face TK can put on the Trios division to try and make the stupid division feel important and give House of Black something to do - the ones the titles were really created for.

Kenny vs Pac would be so glorious. Lol


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> With fucking people like this, TK’s feet will never be held to the fire.
> 
> Miro missing? Bucks are scared.
> Malakai leaves due to anxiety and depression? Well of course he would when the Bucks won’t book him.
> Darby can’t get storylines? Bucks holding him back.
> Briscoes can’t come to AEW? Bucks are scared.


Me: Says the Hardlys did not want to put over FTR.

You: "Ooooohhhhh!!!!! Bucks are to blame for everything!!!!!!"

The black and white, 0-100 in two seconds thinking.

Do you understand how deep your logical fallacy is here?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Pretending the trios titles was not something Kenny and the Hardlys pushed for is absolutely hilarious. I never said it was JUST them wanting the titles. Tony and the treehouse gang all think they are a great idea and main event material.
> 
> Imagine believing they wwere being forced into this. That really gave me a good laugh at least.
> 
> I am sure FTR having two total tag matches in about six months despite being hugely over with the crowd is just a coincidence though. No one would ever push a team the fans were demanding to see more of. That would just be silly. Plenty of time for triooooos matches every week though no one wants to see.


Everyone asking where is Miro, too. Bucks at fault for that one as well?

Goddamn your dense.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Me: Says the Hardlys did not want to put over FTR.
> 
> You: "Ooooohhhhh!!!!! Bucks are to blame for everything!!!!!!"
> 
> The black and white, 0-100 in two seconds thinking.
> 
> Do you understand how deep your logical fallacy is here?


Open your fucking eyes, and you’d see TK’s random stop and start bookings are all over the roster. Adam Page fell victim to it, too. We’re the goddamn Bucks behind that one, too!?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Everyone asking where is Miro, too. Bucks at fault for that one as well?
> 
> Goddamn your dense.


Holy shit. How are you actually typing this nonsense?

Me: "Bucks are to blame for these specific things"

You: "Ohhhh so I guess you blame them for everything! I cannot think in nuance or specifics. All or nothing! Gum on the sidewalk? Gotta be the Cucamonga crew!"


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Open your fucking eyes, and you’d see TK’s random stop and start bookings are all over the roster. Adam Page fell victim to it, too. We’re the goddamn Bucks behind that one, too!?


No, which is EXACTLY MY POINT. They are to blame/partially to blame for the specific things they are to blame for and, and this is important, NOT for everything else.

How hard is this?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Holy shit. How are you actually typing this nonsense?
> 
> Me: "Bucks are to blame for these specific things"
> 
> You: "Ohhhh so I guess you blame them for everything! I cannot think in nuance or specifics. All or nothing! Gum on the sidewalk? Gotta be the Cucamonga crew!"


So, who is to blame for Page, Miro, Darby, Malakai, Bryan, and a host of others’ hot and cold bookings?

I get that you want to blame the Bucks for this one specific travesty, because it fits your narratives. But if you’d open your eyes, you’d understand how big of a goddamn reach it is to see so many similar scenarios across the board and decide that in this ONE instance: it must be the Bucks.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> With fucking people like this, TK’s feet will never be held to the fire.
> 
> Miro missing? Bucks are scared.
> Malakai leaves due to anxiety and depression? Well of course he would when the Bucks won’t book him.
> Darby can’t get storylines? Bucks holding him back.
> Briscoes can’t come to AEW? Bucks are scared.


You go too far bdon. The Bucks are Evps, they wanted that title. So when things go well they get the credit, when things go sour they get the blame. That's how it's supposed to be. 

As for influencing backstage, I don't think that will be a problem much later on as the aforementioned wrestlers will go back to WWE. I won't lie, I'll probably go along with them.

I'll miss Hook, The Acclaimed, Ethan Page, Swerve, Powerhouse Hobbs, Starks, Hayter, Jade, Wardlow and the Gun Club. I see potential in these wrestlers and look forward to them coming to WWE eventually. 

I truly hope things will get better, but with Regal leaving it looks rather grim to me. 


Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

One Shed said:


> Holy shit. How are you actually typing this nonsense?
> 
> Me: "Bucks are to blame for these specific things"
> 
> You: "Ohhhh so I guess you blame them for everything! I cannot think in nuance or specifics. All or nothing! Gum on the sidewalk? Gotta be the Cucamonga crew!"


He literally makes shit up in his head at this point and is obsessed lmao


----------



## bdon

Android phones blow up in multiple users’ hands, causing serious damage.

One does it to an unhappy customer who was considering a switch to Verizon.

“THAT AT&T SALES REP TRIED TO KILL HIM!!!!”


----------



## Bahn Yuki

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> He literally makes shit up in his head at this point and is obsessed lmao


It's like tunnel vision. Remember guys these are just performers on our TV screen. It's supposed to be in good fun for entertainment value. Don't let millionaires politicking each other backstage infect your life and well being.

Maybe take some time away and reevaluate what's truly important to you... Getting angry over crap the Bucks leak to Meltzer or your loved ones? Don't let others antics bring you down. Petty people will continue to be petty. 

I wish I would have had the opportunity to tell Phil Brooks the same message before the Gripebomb. Perhaps we'd all be a little nicer to each other today. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> You go too far bdon. The Bucks are Evps, they wanted that title. So when things go well they get the credit, when things go sour they get the blame. That's how it's supposed to be.
> 
> As for influencing backstage, I don't think that will be a problem much later on as the aforementioned wrestlers will go back to WWE. I won't lie, I'll probably go along with them.
> 
> I'll miss Hook, The Acclaimed, Ethan Page, Swerve, Powerhouse Hobbs, Starks, Hayter, Jade, Wardlow and the Gun Club. I see potential in these wrestlers and look forward to them coming to WWE eventually.
> 
> I truly hope things will get better, but with Regal leaving it looks rather grim to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


If they wanted the title, then why didn’t TK just introduce it back in February/March when he intended? Why were ALL reports that TK wanted to wait for Kenny to return, so he could use them for that specific division?

I even joked about Omega trying to stay on the injured list long enough to avoid being earmarked into the trios division.

TK just wants the Elite’s face slapped on those titles to try and argue that they’re important when we all wonder why he can’t come up with more for a Malakai Black, Darby, etc. “Those titles are super important! If you remember, Kenny Omega and the Bucks were the first trios champions, so they’re super important. Mmhmm. Mmhmmm. Watch Rampage this week, and you’ll see House of Black defend them!!”


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> So, who is to blame for Page, Miro, Darby, Malakai, Bryan, and a host of others’ hot and cold bookings?
> 
> I get that you want to blame the Bucks for this one specific travesty, because it fits your narratives. But if you’d open your eyes, you’d understand how big of a goddamn reach it is to see so many similar scenarios across the board and decide that in this ONE instance: it must be the Bucks.


Tony, obviously. Which I have said now about 847 times.

I blame the Hardlys, Kenny, AND mostly Tony for the trios crap. Why? Because they WANT to be doing this. I know you do not want to admit someone you like wants bad things, but Kenny wants this too. He specifically said one of the reasons he wanted to do trios is because he does not feel like he can go 100% in singles now because of his injuries. Now, that reason I can understand. But to try to argue they are being FORCED into this is just ridiculous.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> If they wanted the title, then why didn’t TK just introduce it back in February/March when he intended? Why were ALL reports that TK wanted to wait for Kenny to return, so he could use them for that specific division?
> 
> I even joked about Omega trying to stay on the injured list long enough to avoid being earmarked into the trios division.
> 
> TK just wants the Elite’s face slapped on those titles to try and argue that they’re important when we all wonder why he can’t come up with more for a Malakai Black, Darby, etc. “Those titles are super important! If you remember, Kenny Omega and the Bucks were the first trios champions, so they’re super important. Mmhmm. Mmhmmm. Watch Rampage this week, and you’ll see House of Black defend them!!”


Because THEY wanted the title to exist! They wanted to do it. How. Hard. Is. This?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Tony, obviously. Which I have said now about 847 times.
> 
> I blame the Hardlys, Kenny, AND mostly Tony for the trios crap. Why? Because they WANT to be doing this. I know you do not want to admit someone you like wants bad things, but Kenny wants this too. He specifically said one of the reasons he wanted to do trios is because he does not feel like he can go 100% in singles now because of his injuries. Now, that reason I can understand. But to try to argue they are being FORCED into this is just ridiculous.


Then why did TK wait 6-8 months to do the trios? Why is House of Black, who everyone screamed was PERFECT for the trios division, already being positioned for a feud with the guys entering to the Supernatural theme song?

TK wanted to put the Elite’s face to these titles, so that he can have a built-in excuse when everyone questions how unimportant all of the various factions feel having these random, heatless matches for the trios titles.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Because THEY wanted the title to exist! They wanted to do it. How. Hard. Is. This?


They could have done it and won the titles _when_ Kenny returned.

But no. No one would have bought that the trios titles were important, so TK needed a face to put to them.


----------



## bdon

You aren’t going to change my opinion about Bucks trying to sandbag FTR. I’m not going to change yours.

Just gonna let it go and ignore you. Capiche?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Then why did TK wait 6-8 months to do the trios? Why is House of Black, who everyone screamed was PERFECT for the trios division, already being positioned for a feud with the guys entering to the Supernatural theme song?
> 
> TK wanted to put the Elite’s face to these titles, so that he can have a built-in excuse when everyone questions how unimportant all of the various factions feel having these random, heatless matches for the trios titles.


Because it was Kenny and the Hardlys' idea! It was their creation. They pushed for it. One of the Hardly's said in an interview they kept asking Tony about them.

So of course the belts had to wait for the crew that wanted them to exist to be able to win them.

Again...how hard is this?


----------



## bdon

All of these factions by Booker of the Year. Hardly’s fault.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> They could have done it and won the titles _when_ Kenny returned.
> 
> But no. No one would have bought that the trios titles were important, so TK needed a face to put to them.


That would require Tony to be able to change his plans. Like I said many, many times now, the whole crew is to blame for all things trios. Tony thinks trios is a great thing. Kenny and the Hardly's pushed for the trios titles to be a thing..they WANT to be doing this. If Adam Cole and his crew were still around we would probably be witnessing a "best" of 87 match series between now and when I jump off a bridge. We can at least be thankful that is not happening.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> All of these factions by Booker of the Year. Hardly’s fault.


I am questioning your reading comprehension skills at this point. I specifically said multiple times that only the things the Hardlys are to blame are their fault.

But you keep taking that to mean I think literally everything wrong with the universe is their fault.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> That would require Tony to be able to change his plans. Like I said many, many times now, the whole crew is to blame for all things trios. Tony thinks trios is a great thing. Kenny and the Hardly's pushed for the trios titles to be a thing..they WANT to be doing this. If Adam Cole and his crew were still around we would probably be witnessing a "best" of 87 match series between now and when I jump off a bridge. We can at least be thankful that is not happening.


Alright, who was the one politicking and backstabbing to undermine and cool Page’s push?


----------



## Hephaesteus

So whos to blame for the trios match losing 4k viewers from the start of the match to the end?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Alright, who was the one politicking and backstabbing to undermine and cool Page’s push?


So now instead of actually addressing the point and admitting they all want this, you want to completely change the subject? Sorry, no.

Whataboutism does not fly here.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> I am questioning your reading comprehension skills at this point. I specifically said multiple times that only the things the Hardlys are to blame are their fault.
> 
> But you keep taking that to mean I think literally everything wrong with the universe is their fault.


When the world has a supply shortage, I refuse to buy that my local mom and pop store is just trying to hide the goods from me.


----------



## One Shed

Hephaesteus said:


> So whos to blame for the trios match losing 4k viewers from the start of the match to the end?


Using @bdon's logic, probably Dax tweeting.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> When the world has a supply shortage, I refuse to buy that my local mom and pop store is just trying to hide the goods from me.


Wh..what? How does that address at all your black and white thinking on what I said?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> So now instead of actually addressing the point and admitting they all want this, you want to completely change the subject? Sorry, no.
> 
> Whataboutism does not fly here.


No, it’s not aboutwhatism. It’s about you open your fucking eyes and see that we have a 100 scenarios all the same as FTR’s stop and start booking, but in that ONE instance, it MUST be the Bucks fault. HOW GODDAMN DARE ANYONE SUGGEST THAT TK SIMPLY GOT BORED WITH FTR LIKE HE HAS EVERYONE ELSE PREVIOUSLY!!!


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> No, it’s not aboutwhatism. It’s about you open your fucking eyes and see that we have a 100 scenarios all the same as FTR’s stop and start booking, but in that ONE instance, it MUST be the Bucks fault. HOW GODDAMN DARE ANYONE SUGGEST THAT TK SIMPLY GOT BORED WITH FTR LIKE HE HAS EVERYONE ELSE PREVIOUSLY!!!


And I have said that it is a combination of Tony's piss poor booking and the Hardlys wanting to play with their friends and do trios vs actually having one of the few money matches that fell in their laps.

But you take that as "Bucks to be blamed for everything 100%"

That is why I am questioning your reading comprehension skills.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Wh..what? How does that address at all your black and white thinking on what I said?


TK is the problem and the sole person in charge of ALL of these stop and start booking decisions, but because you don’t like The Bucks, you choose to believe that THIS time, THIS FUCKING TIME, it isn’t TK’s hot and cold, bored with his toy booking. Nope, it’s gotta be the Bucks.

You’re too goddamned angry at the Bucks to see that the most likely scenario is TK just got bored again. Like he has 100 times previously.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> TK is the problem and the sole person in charge of ALL of these stop and start booking decisions, but because you don’t like The Bucks, you choose to believe that THIS time, THIS FUCKING TIME, it isn’t TK’s hot and cold, bored with his toy booking. Nope, it’s gotta be the Bucks.
> 
> You’re too goddamned angry at the Bucks to see that the most likely scenario is TK just got bored again. Like he has 100 times previously.


It is both, which I have said 1,000 times now. But you keep reading what I say and interpret it to mean I blame the Hardlys for everything. It is incomprehensible. I have even stated that at the end of the day it IS Tony's decision and mostly his fault for awful booking, but you seem to want to pretend that Kenny and the Hardlys are somehow being FORCED into doing this even though they have said they WANT this.

Things are not black and white. There are multiple people at fault. Bucks are not innocent bystanders here.


----------



## bdon

Who is the one jealous of Miro and helping TK hold him back? Who was the one jealous of Page? Who was the one that got scared of Malakai’s star power? Who is the one scared of Bryan?

All of these examples, surely someone has to be helping TK ruin wrestlers like the Bucks did FTR.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Who is the one jealous of Miro and helping TK hold him back? Who was the one jealous of Page? Who was the one that got scared of Malakai’s star power? Who is the one scared of Bryan?
> 
> All of these examples, surely someone has to be helping TK ruin wrestlers like the Bucks did FTR.


How...how are you not understanding this so completely?

Tony is an awful booker
Kenny and Hardlys wanted trios titles
Tony also wants trios titles
Tony books trios tournament
Kenny and Hardlys want to be in trios tournament
All are to blame for trios titles


----------



## bdon

A mountain of evidence sitting at TK’s feet of bad booking decisions with guys getting hot and cold bookings, dating back years.

FTR is the victim this time.

“ THE BUCKS DID THIS!!!”


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> A mountain of evidence sitting at TK’s feet of bad booking decisions with guys getting hot and cold bookings, dating back years.
> 
> FTR is the victim this time.
> 
> “ THE BUCKS DID THIS!!!”


Me: "Multiple people are at fault for this, and the largest amount of blame lies with Tony."

You: "You blame the Bucks and only the Bucks for this and literally everything else!"

You: _continues to spam the forum with "Bucks to blame for this!" for the next four months and counting_


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Me: "Multiple people are at fault for this, and the largest amount of blame lies with Tony."
> 
> You: "You blame the Bucks and only the Bucks for this and literally everything else!"
> 
> You: _continues to spam the forum with "Bucks to blame for this!" for the next four months and counting_


A mountain or evidence at TK’s feet. All dating back years.

You don’t like the Bucks, so you want to throw them into the equation. Serial killers would LOVE to have someone like you as a juror.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> A mountain or evidence at TK’s feet. All dating back years.
> 
> You don’t like the Bucks, so you want to throw them into the equation. Serial killers would LOVE to have someone like you as a juror.


They are EVPs, they have talked about trios titles for years, obviously they are part of the equation.

You: "Nope, must be black and white. Only Tony! Kenny and Bucks are being forced to do something they have no interest in because I have no interest in it."

Meanwhile Jericho suggests a bunch of goofy stuff that gets put on the show. But that must have nothing to do with Jericho. Mountain of evidence at Tony's feet. All him and ignore anything anyone else who has power and influence says they want to do.

I am sure Danielson really wants to be presented as a star and that mean Tony is just making him work with Yuta and Garcia.


----------



## bdon

Can’t believe how scared of Adam Page the Bucks were.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Can’t believe how scared of Adam Page the Bucks were.


And amazingly you just keep doing it...


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

On a scale of 1-5* HECK YEAH!*s this thread gets a 6.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> And amazingly you just keep doing it...


FTR can’t fall out of favor with TK without some underhanded bullshit, then someone else also HAD to play a hand in Page’s shit booking. Someone else HAD to play a hand in Miro’s booking. Someone else HAD to play a hand in Malakai’s shit booking. Someone else HAD to play a hand in Eddie Kingston’s shit booking. Someone else HAD to play a hand in Darby’s shit booking.

TK is never the lone gunman.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> FTR can’t fall out of favor with TK without some underhanded bullshit, then someone else also HAD to play a hand in Page’s shit booking. Someone else HAD to play a hand in Miro’s booking. Someone else HAD to play a hand in Malakai’s shit booking. Someone else HAD to play a hand in Eddie Kingston’s shit booking. Someone else HAD to play a hand in Darby’s shit booking.
> 
> TK is never the lone gunman.


Again...Jesus Christ...SOMETIMES it is multiple things and SOMETIMES it can be one person. Not everything must always be one scenario and only one scenario. How is it possible you can only see things in a black and white way? Have you never been in a meeting where executives discuss things and the boss makes a decision based on that input, yet sometimes makes a decision in spite of that input...you know something that happens every day in every company that exists?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Again...Jesus Christ...SOMETIMES it is multiple things and SOMETIMES it can be one person. Not everything must always be one scenario and only one scenario. How is it possible you can only see things in a black and white way? Have you never been in a meeting where executives discuss things and the boss makes a decision based on that input, yet sometimes makes a decision in spite of that input...you know something that happens every day in every company that exists?


I’m looking at the evidence, not looking at things from an emotional standpoint and looking for a reason to justify my belief that the Bucks fucked FTR.

Show some evidence or shut the fuck up. All evidence points to TK just got bored with FTR, as he has done everyone else at some point in time. Bucks do not fear FTR. If they did, they wouldn’t have done the rematch on Dynamite.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I’m looking at the evidence, not looking at things from an emotional standpoint and looking for a reason to justify my belief that the Bucks fucked FTR.
> 
> Show some evidence or shut the fuck up. All evidence points to TK just got bored with FTR, as he has done everyone else at some point in time. Bucks do not fear FTR. If they did, they wouldn’t have done the rematch on Dynamite.


You are 100% arguing non-evidence based black and white thinking. You never respond to actual points, you just keep screaming "Bucks did it" every other post. Nothing about your arguments exists in any real world scenario. It is all Looney Tunes fantasy world thinking where only two possibilities could ever exist. You cannot possibly live your day to day life without nuance so you must either be trolling at this point or deliberately choosing to make straw man arguments about what I am saying. Either way, it is disingenuous.

So when you finally escape your flat, one-dimensional world you have somehow fallen into, please rejoin the conversation.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> You are 100% arguing non-evidence based black and white thinking. You never respond to actual points, you just keep screaming "Bucks did it" every other post. Nothing about your arguments exists in any real world scenario. It is all Looney Tunes fantasy world thinking where only two possibilities could ever exist. You cannot possibly live your day to day life without nuance so you must either be trolling at this point or deliberately choosing to make straw man arguments about what I am saying. Either way, it is disingenuous.
> 
> So when you finally escape your flat, one-dimensional world you have somehow fallen into, please rejoin the conversation.


Evidence or shut the fuck up.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Evidence or shut the fuck up.


Evidence given a hundred times at this point. Go back and look at the number of times the Hardlys have talked about wanting the trios titles over the past several years. Read the interview Kenny gave where he says he wants to do trios because he is too banged up for singles. But no, they must be lying and it is all Tony right? Cannot possibly be multiple factors. That would just be too complicated for flat black and white world.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

One Shed said:


> Because THEY wanted the title to exist! They wanted to do it. How. Hard. Is. This?


Yep and funny the idea started floating around when Kenny lost the world championship belt. They know what they're doing


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Evidence given a hundred times at this point. Go back and look at the number of times the Hardlys have talked about wanting the trios titles over the past several years. Read the interview Kenny gave where he says he wants to do trios because he is too banged up for singles. But no, they must be lying and it is all Tony right? Cannot possibly be multiple factors. That would just be too complicated for flat black and white world.


Evidence that they fucked ducked FTR…?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Evidence that they fucked ducked FTR…?


They did what with a duck now?

Follow the logic here. Hardlys are champs, FTR are the most over team and the crowd starts chanting loudly for FTR whenever the Hardlys are on screen. Suddenly the Hardlys drop the titles in a meaningless, heatless throw away three way tag match with no build (without getting pinned of course) so that they can be part of their precious trios tournament that they have been talking about wanting to be a part of for years.

Nah, could not possibly have anything to do with FTR being more over or not wanting to put them over to hold all the belts. The most obvious match to have the whole year is just not had. That is a special kind of stupid. Could it be all Tony? Sure. But you would have to hit yourself in the head a lot and ignore a lot to think that. And you would have to believe the EVPs literally have no influence on anything done at all in the company which is just silly.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> They did what with a duck now?
> 
> Follow the logic here. Hardlys are champs, FTR are the most over team and the crowd starts chanting loudly for FTR whenever the Hardlys are on screen. Suddenly the Hardlys drop the titles in a meaningless, heatless throw away three way tag match with no build (without getting pinned of course) so that they can be part of their precious trios tournament that they have been talking about wanting to be a part of for years.
> 
> Nah, could not possibly have anything to do with FTR being more over or not wanting to put them over to hold all the belts. The most obvious match to have the whole year is just not had. That is a special kind of stupid. *Could it be all Tony? Sure. But you would have to hit yourself in the head a lot and ignore a lot to think that.* And you would have to believe the EVPs literally have no influence on anything done at all in the company which is just silly.


And yet we have a goddam litany of times when Tony did, in fact, completely screw the pooch with talent to backup my belief. Or did, as I keep fucking repeating myself, someone also twist TK’s arm in burying Page, Kingston, Miro, Darby, Ethan Page, Dan Lambert’s crew, Mox, and a number of others who randomly had the water threw on them right when they were at their hottest?

Show us when and where the Bucks have took issue with doing a job? I have a mountain of evidence against TK. You have…a hunch…about the Bucks.

Sorry if I don’t buy the Bucks Are the Boogeyman bullshit.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> And yet we have a goddam litany of times when Tony did, in fact, completely screw the pooch with talent to backup my belief. Show us when and where the Bucks have took issue with doing a job?


Yes, and as I have said 1,004 times now, Tony is mostly to blame. That does not mean the Hardlys are innocent or uninvolved in any of this. How can you possibly believe the division they have been talking about for years has nothing to do with them?

Did they put over Swerve and Keith? No. Did they want to lose the rubber match to the much more popular FTR? No. Will Matt barely lose after getting hit on the head with a hammer? Well, sometimes brother.


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Yes, and as I have said 1,004 times now, Tony is mostly to blame. That does not mean the Hardlys are innocent or uninvolved in any of this. How can you possibly believe the division they have been talking about for years has nothing to do with them?
> 
> Did they put over Swerve and Keith? No. Did they want to lose the rubber match to the much more popular FTR? No. Will Matt barely lose after getting hit on the head with a hammer? Well, sometimes brother.


You have…a hunch.

Good argument. Every convict in prison is wondering where the fuck you were when they needed you. 👍🏻


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> You have…a hunch.
> 
> Good argument. Every convict in prison is wondering where the fuck you were when they needed you. 👍🏻


Cool, I will await for you to delete every post you have posted about Brawlforall since it is all speculation. No? You drew conclusions based on circumstantial evidence with a hint of personal bias? You mean the same thing that landed a large amount of the convicts you mention in jail in the first place?


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Cool, I will await for you to delete every post you have posted about Brawlforall since it is all speculation. No? You drew conclusions based on circumstantial evidence with a hint of personal bias? You mean the same thing that landed a large amount of the convicts you mention in jail in the first place?


Difference is I don’t claim these things to be facts. I always said IF X, Y, and Z.

You? “ThE BuCkS DoDgEd FtR, bEcAuSe ThEy’Re ScaReD! I HeArD iT fRoM JiM CoRnEtTe!!”


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Difference is I don’t claim these things to be facts. I always said IF X, Y, and Z.
> 
> You? “ThE BuCkS DoDgEd FtR, bEcAuSe ThEy’Re ScaReD! I HeArD iT fRoM JiM CoRnEtTe!!”


When did I ever say they were scared? They simply did not want to have the biggest money drawing match they could have for the year. Now, what percentage of that is on Tony vs them I have no idea, but for sure they were involved in pushing for the trios crap. To think otherwise is ludicrous.

And it is hilarious for you to say you are not claiming things to be facts in regarding Punk. You probably have 300 posts now proclaiming some "fact" about what happened that night or Punk in general based solely on your bias. Let me quickly go look for the word "if" in most of those posts. Oh...not found...


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> When did I ever say they were scared? They simply did not want to have the biggest money drawing match they could have for the year. Now, what percentage of that is on Tony vs them I have no idea, but for sure they were involved in pushing for the trios crap. To think otherwise is ludicrous.
> 
> And it is hilarious for you to say you are not claiming things to be facts in regarding Punk. You probably have 300 posts now proclaiming some "fact" about what happened that night or Punk in general based solely on your bias. Let me quickly go look for the word "if" in most of those posts. Oh...not found...


When asked about the evidence, I specifically made sure to say “if”. @Saintpat and I danced through every story and report like an episode of Perry Mason.

But go on dancing around the evidence against Tony. Go on championing how the Bucks refused to do the rubber match with FTR.

And I’ll go on reporting how every shit booking decision is clearly influenced by the Bucks’ fear that someone is getting more over than them.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> When asked about the evidence, I specifically made sure to say “if”. @Saintpat and I danced through every story and report like an episode of Perry Mason.
> 
> But go on dancing around the evidence against Tony. Go on championing how the Bucks refused to do the rubber match with FTR.
> 
> And I’ll go on reporting how every shit booking decision is clearly influenced by the Bucks’ fear that someone is getting more over than them.


But...for the 1,005 time. I agree on Tony. 100%. But like an ADD squirrel he is easily influenced. The Hardlys have influence. They would not be doing what they are currently doing if they did not wish to be. Case closed.


----------



## Saintpat

bdon said:


> When asked about the evidence, I specifically made sure to say “if”. @Saintpat and I danced through every story and report like an episode of Perry Mason.
> 
> But go on dancing around the evidence against Tony. Go on championing how the Bucks refused to do the rubber match with FTR.
> 
> And I’ll go on reporting how every shit booking decision is clearly influenced by the Bucks’ fear that someone is getting more over than them.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=274005321576663


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This show is actually worse than 2000 WCW. There's next to nothing for me to watch on it now. The trios shit is an utter fucking disaster.*


----------



## Shaz Cena

FTR need a new company. The Bucks are trying to make all the bucks and not willing to share the wealth. It sucks to be FTR in AEW.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> Evidence that they fucked ducked FTR…?







Nick Jackson's face tells it all. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> Nick Jackson's face tells it all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


You deducted all of that from a grainy video that far away? Priceless. Lol

I guess I will have to start using Punk’s face as the fans cheered Mox and MJF as absolute, undeniable proof that he only lost his cool at the scrum and made up lies about the Bucks, because he was angry that the fans turned on him.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> You deducted all of that from a grainy video that far away? Priceless. Lol
> 
> I guess I will have to start using Punk’s face as the fans cheered Mox and MJF as absolute, undeniable proof that he only lost his cool at the scrum and made up lies about the Bucks, because he was angry that the fans turned on him.


No I saw it up close on Dynamite, that's just what was found on YouTube. You claim to be an Elite fan yet you conveniently forget this moment where the crowd completely undercut the AEW tag champs for #FTR.

The moment was totally unscripted and that shocked reaction was the most genuine the Bucks have ever been on TV. Judging from their history and the subsequent actions they've taken since it would not surprise me that they decided to drop those titles right after promo. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> No I saw it up close on Dynamite, that's just what was found on YouTube. You claim to be an Elite fan yet you conveniently forget this moment where the crowd completely undercut the AEW tag champs for #FTR.
> 
> The moment was totally unscripted and that shocked reaction was the most genuine the Bucks have ever been on TV. Judging from their history and the subsequent actions they've taken since it would not surprise me that they decided to drop those titles right after promo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Alright, I’ll play along:






CM Punk was ready to quit, had already called Hunter, planned to get himself fired, and take the AEW World Title with him to the WWE, because that reaction to hearing the crowd cheer for Moxley and ignore his injury is the realest thing Punk has ever done, even more than the Pipebomb. Judging from his history and the subsequent actions, it wouldn’t surprise me if he decided to leave right after that match.

Cool story, bro.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> Alright, I’ll play along:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Punk was ready to quit, had already called Hunter, planned to get himself fired, and take the AEW World Title with him to the WWE, because that reaction to hearing the crowd cheer for Moxley and ignore his injury is the realest thing Punk has ever done, even more than the Pipebomb. Judging from his history and the subsequent actions, it wouldn’t surprise me if he decided to leave right after that match.
> 
> Cool story, bro.


He did the squash for Moxley though, I don't see your point. Has there been bad blood between Punk and Moxley in the past?

So this same guy who had a strong speech commending Moxley for getting help is now balking at winning the title back from Moxley in his home town? It doesn't make sense. This was all part of the program. What happened in Rochester to the Bucks was unscripted. 






Had Punk never come out in support of Moxley I might have seen your point. CM Punk has been known to demean addicts in the past with his high horse straight edge persona. Despite not seeing Punk wrestle until AEW tenure I did look back at his Hardy fued. 

You should really think with your brain instead of your gut, it makes discussing these topics with you unreasonable. You have your opinions, I have mine. The least you can do is debate in good faith. Many on here like to insult and berate one another for having a difference of opinion. I welcome a healthy debate just as long as you're being honest. Do you really want to be known as the clown of this forum? I know you're capable of doing better, we all are. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> He did the squash for Moxley though, I don't see your point. Has there been bad blood between Punk and Moxley in the past?
> 
> So this same guy who had a strong speech commending Moxley for getting help is now balking at winning the title back from Moxley in his home town? It doesn't make sense. This was all part of the program. What happened in Rochester to the Bucks was unscripted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Punk never come out in support of Moxley I might have seen your point. CM Punk has been known to demean addicts in the past with his high horse straight edge persona. Despite not seeing Punk wrestle until AEW tenure I did look back at his Hardy fued.
> 
> You should really think with your brain instead of your gut, it makes discussing these topics with you unreasonable. You have your opinions, I have mine. The least you can do is debate in good faith. Many on here like to insult and berate one another for having a difference of opinion. I welcome a healthy debate just as long as you're being honest. Do you really want to be known as the clown of this forum? I know you're capable of doing better, we all are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


He was heartbroken the fans cheered Moxley, just like he was shocked they cheered for MJF in Chicago, so he attempted pandering to them by raising the belt to steal MJF’s cheers.

You using a fucking wrestler’s reaction to crowd antics is fucking comical. Get worked.


----------



## bdon

Also @Bahn Yuki , you do realize the Bucks were not even supposed to have the titles there, right? It was supposed to be the actual Hardy Boys. Name a time when TK deviated from his plans.

I’ll be waiting. The crowd chanting for FTR don’t mean shit to Booker of the Year.


----------



## bdon

Nick really seemed shocked. Yep. That’s what I’d say, too. Lmao

I’ll let you finish. Keep chasing those monsters, Yuki. Should listen to your boy, Brian Last. He read TK like a book at the 4:44 mark.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> Also @Bahn Yuki , you do realize the Bucks were not even supposed to have the titles there, right? It was supposed to be the actual Hardy Boys. Name a time when TK deviated from his plans.
> 
> I’ll be waiting. The crowd chanting for FTR don’t mean shit to Booker of the Year.


To be fair if Jeff hardy would have stayed sober I was expecting jurassic express to retain while Bucks/Hardyz fueded. It's no secret the Bucks wanted this program, the Hardyz were becoming fixtures in BTE after all. I firmly believe the Bucks would job to the Hardyz at first. But that's just all speculation at this point and in the end it won't matter. There was a chance for a big money match, and it didn't happen.

You say it's Tony Kahn being awful. I concur, but to think the Bucks had nothing do with it really takes a lot of faith. Based on their track record, I don't see it the way you do.

As for chasing monsters, I'm not the one obsessed with replying to every thread CM Punk's name is mentioned. So instead of arguing let's discuss something on topic:

Brian keeps bringing up a trend with ratings drop involving the women's wrestling. What would you do to turn that division around? Personally I would consolidate the belts. One single title, one tag team. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> To be fair if Jeff hardy would have stayed sober I was expecting jurassic express to retain while Bucks/Hardyz fueded. It's no secret the Bucks wanted this program, the Hardyz were becoming fixtures in BTE after all. I firmly believe the Bucks would job to the Hardyz at first. But that's just all speculation at this point and in the end it won't matter. There was a chance for a big money match, and it didn't happen.
> 
> You say it's Tony Kahn being awful. I concur, but to think the Bucks had nothing do with it really takes a lot of faith. Based on their track record, I don't see it the way you do.
> 
> As for chasing monsters, I'm not the one obsessed with replying to every thread CM Punk's name is mentioned. So instead of arguing let's discuss something on topic:
> 
> Brian keeps bringing up a trend with ratings drop involving the women's wrestling. What would you doto turn that division around? Personally I would consolidate the belts. One single title, one tag team.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Women’s wrestling is shit, and TK compounds the issues by having everything revolve around Britt and Jade. If you’ve seen one Britt or Jade promo, you’ve seen them all.

The women’s characters have no depth, no stories, no attempts at story development…Hilary Shida was made to feel less important than the women’s NWA champion when that relationship first formed.

If you aren’t Britt or Jade, and I guess now Saraya…you aren’t getting time to flesh out why we should care about you.


----------



## bdon

As to the other stuff, this is the lat I’ll mention it: I know it is easy to blame the Bucks for FTR, but to me, it just rings hollow when we have TK’s fingerprints all over so many failed obvious choices, the wrench that Jeff Hardy threw into the equation, TK’s seeming hard-on for Dax as a single’s wrestler, etc. 

I understand the why, but I just disagree when TK is standing over top so many other bodies.


----------



## bdon

TK gets these hard-ons for people, and they are the only people that will get story development. Everyone else? Here is a heatless match to fill the air, because I ain’t creative enough to write compelling stuff. If the matches aren’t wetting your whistle, then here is another title. Because AGAIN…I can’t write things that make anyone feel important, so here is a belt I can use as a means to shield me from questions about lack of stories.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> Women’s wrestling is shit, and TK compounds the issues by having everything revolve around Britt and Jade. If you’ve seen one Britt or Jade promo, you’ve seen them all.
> 
> The women’s characters have no depth, no stories, no attempts at story development…Hilary Shida was made to feel less important than the women’s NWA champion when that relationship first formed.
> 
> If you aren’t Britt or Jade, and I guess now Saraya…you aren’t getting time to flesh out why we should care about you.


Last night Hayter did have a sit dowm without Brit in the picture. I do agree there is a lack of depth in the AEW women's division, but not all women's wrestling is bad.

One thing WWE has is their women's division with Belair, Rousey, Lynch, Bailey, Bayzler, Asuka, Ripley, Rodriguez are simply much better in the ring and in the mic than anyone AEW has to offer at the moment. Heck I didn't mention Charlotte, Naomi, Natalya or Sasha. 

Last night you had Jade and baddies vs Hogan, Rayne, and Sky Blue. While nice to look at they are no where near the WWE wrestlers I mentioned. They simply aren't ready to be on a Dynamite. It just makes Dynamite feel very watered down and not thd premiere show that's a Must watch. 

There was a fellow poster on this thread that knew his women's wrestling, perhaps he could chime in? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> TK gets these hard-ons for people, and they are the only people that will get story development. Everyone else? Here is a heatless match to fill the air, because I ain’t creative enough to write compelling stuff. If the matches aren’t wetting your whistle, then here is another title. Because AGAIN…I can’t write things that make anyone feel important, so here is a belt I can use as a means to shield me from questions about lack of stories.


Thank you sir. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


The Trios feud between Elite and DT, for instance, _could_ be very good TELEVISION if TK was smart enough to frame it ALL around Kenny and Pac’s history not being settled, Bucks and Lucha not being settled, and they can’t keep each other’s names out their mouths, so it is ON SIGHT.

The stupid Trios title actually devalues the heat within the story, but that’s just me.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

I know people love it when Cornette craps all over AEW, but this was a take I can get behind. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> I know people love it when Cornette craps all over AEW, but this was a take I can get behind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Tony has treated Rampage like a spoiled fucking child who didn’t get what he wanted (a good time and day) and decided to throw his toy in the bin.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

"No wonder she has a bad heart. He is making her watch Rampage" - Jim Cornette 

LMFAO


----------



## DUD

Brian Last is right. William Regal putting this all on Tony Khan at this time when he knew his mother was suffering was a shitty thing to do.


----------



## La Parka

Whatever did happen with Hook?


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> Whatever did happen with Hook?


Another instance of Tony Khan building up a hot act and cooling them off.

But I guess we can just blame The Young Bucks, right @LifeInCattleClass ? 😂😂😂


----------



## Bahn Yuki

bdon said:


> Another instance of Tony Khan building up a hot act and cooling them off.
> 
> But I guess we can just blame The Young Bucks, right @LifeInCattleClass ? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Jim made a statement regarding rampage letting Dustin book the show. Do any of you think he'd do a good job? If not him do you think anyone else currently(no Cornette, Bischoff, Russo, Dutch) could do a better job?

As Punk stated before you've got some good minds back there that AEW can rely on. Arn, Dustin, Jim Ross etc... 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Bahn Yuki said:


> Jim made a statement regarding rampage letting Dustin book the show. Do any of you think he'd do a good job? If not him do you think anyone else currently(no Cornette, Bischoff, Russo, Dutch) could do a better job?
> 
> As Punk stated before you've got some good minds back there that AEW can rely on. Arn, Dustin, Jim Ross etc...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I say give him a chance at least. Wrestling has a problem with hiring the same handful of people do the same jobs whether they failed or not. Might as well let him try if Khan is going to put no effort into it.


----------



## bdon

Bahn Yuki said:


> Jim made a statement regarding rampage letting Dustin book the show. Do any of you think he'd do a good job? If not him do you think anyone else currently(no Cornette, Bischoff, Russo, Dutch) could do a better job?
> 
> As Punk stated before you've got some good minds back there that AEW can rely on. Arn, Dustin, Jim Ross etc...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I wouldn’t mind Dustin booking. He likes his old school stuff, but he would, IMO at least, be willing to hear other ideas and help piece the ideas into coherent stories.

I want no part of Russo or Dutch. Cornette only as an on-air personality, because he takes things too personally and is far too narrow-minded about what wrestling can be.

Bischoff would be great in an advisory role, and I will never refrain from that. The guy knows television. He may not know wrestling as well as others and clearly lets personal relationships affect his decision-making, but the guy simply knows television. At the very least, let Bischoff consult each week’s segments to make sure you’re not running two angles so similarly as we so often see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> Brian Last is right. William Regal putting this all on Tony Khan at this time when he knew his mother was suffering was a shitty thing to do.


*If you want to take the moral high ground, let's talk about how Tony Khan is trying to spin this into himself looking like a family first hero without realizing that he's drawing attention to the fact that he's not letting Andrade reunite with his wife.*


----------



## Shaz Cena

Brian Last's impression of the house of black is so funny here.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Anyone who says cornette is honest and doesn't look out for his favourites, just make them watch him do mental gymnastics to not accuse rock of obviously being on the roids. The guy will do better gymnastics routines to save his favourite than aew shills fo while defending their precious promotion.

"Yes ric flair murdering someone is obviously very bad thing to do but i bet you he didn't even realise he was committing murder. He was probably just poking the guy's tummy with the knife to entertain himself, thats how the boys were back in the day but he's not a bad person"


----------



## bdon

GarpTheFist said:


> Anyone who says cornette is honest and doesn't look out for his favourites, just make them watch him do mental gymnastics to not accuse rock of obviously being on the roids. The guy will do better gymnastics routines to save his favourite than aew shills fo while defending their precious promotion.
> 
> "Yes ric flair murdering someone is obviously very bad thing to do but i bet you he didn't even realise he was committing murder. He was probably just poking the guy's tummy with the knife to entertain himself, thats how the boys were back in the day but he's not a bad person"


Cornette is a cocksucker.


----------



## Shaz Cena

I wonder if this is true?


----------



## RapShepard

Shaz Cena said:


> I wonder if this is true?


I'd reckon a hell no and it's a Cornette stan making shit up because he knows Cornette would bite. 

I mean really 

"Hey Jim I was at the ROH show and workers were being super mean to me for having a Punk shirt on"

Sounds like a load of BS I can guarantee you the low tier workers could give 2 grunt level workers aren't worried about in fighting at the top.


----------



## DUD

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> If you want to take the moral high ground, let's talk about how Tony Khan is trying to spin this into himself looking like a family first hero without realizing that he's drawing attention to the fact that he's not letting Andrade reunite with his wife.


Where have I said Tony Khan actions have not been hypocritical? Or even spoken about Tony Khan's decisions?

I said calling somebody when they're in hospital with there mum because you want something and you know they're most likely in a state of vulnerability to accept is a shitty thing to do. That's not taking the 'moral high ground'. That's noticing when a person is being shitty because they want something.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> Where have I said Tony Khan actions have not been hypocritical? Or even spoken about Tony Khan's decisions?


*That's the point. You haven't. If you're going to complain about shitty behavior, call it all out. *


----------



## Hephaesteus

GarpTheFist said:


> Anyone who says cornette is honest and doesn't look out for his favourites, just make them watch him do mental gymnastics to not accuse rock of obviously being on the roids. The guy will do better gymnastics routines to save his favourite than aew shills fo while defending their precious promotion.
> 
> "Yes ric flair murdering someone is obviously very bad thing to do but i bet you he didn't even realise he was committing murder. He was probably just poking the guy's tummy with the knife to entertain himself, thats how the boys were back in the day but he's not a bad person"


Cornettes point is who cares. As long as rock doesnt come out and deny it, its not a big deal.


----------



## DUD

RapShepard said:


> I'd reckon a hell no and it's a Cornette stan making shit up because he knows Cornette would bite.
> 
> I mean really
> 
> "Hey Jim I was at the ROH show and workers were being super mean to me for having a Punk shirt on"
> 
> Sounds like a load of BS I can guarantee you the low tier workers could give 2 grunt level workers aren't worried about in fighting at the top.


Agreed. Whilst times have changed, I do remember Cody getting a lot of good will by saying AEW would allow any wrestling t-shirts at an event. I can't envisage they'd drop that stance for somebody that's still employed by them.

I don't know if they are but if AEW are still selling merchandise for CM Punk I think we certainly rule this out as bull. It wouldn't be the first time Cornette's chomped on something without fact checking. He thought Excalibur was Phil Mitchell.


----------



## RapShepard

DUD said:


> Agreed. Whilst times have changed, I do remember Cody getting a lot of good will by saying AEW would allow any wrestling t-shirts at an event. I can't envisage they'd drop that stance for somebody that's still employed by them.
> 
> I don't know if they are but if AEW are still selling merchandise for CM Punk I think we certainly rule this out as bull. It wouldn't be the first time Cornette's chomped on something without fact checking. He thought Excalibur was Phil Mitchell.


Heck even if he isn't why would TK invite that type of headache. The Elite mocking Punk in matches he can put on them or say they're heeling it up. There's no way he can absolve himself from an official Punk shirt ban or allowing workers to harass Punk shirt wearers.


----------



## bdon

Hephaesteus said:


> Cornettes point is who cares. As long as rock doesnt come out and deny it, its not a big deal.


The Rock dances around questions about his physique all of the time, though. He doesn’t outright deny using them like Mike O’Hearn, but he isn’t forthright either, always choosing to talk about his iron jungle that he brings on set with him, the amount of hours he works out, etc. 

He isn’t lying about any of those things, but I’m not being forthright, he gives people this impression that they simply aren’t working hard enough. When they work as hard as their natty bodies will comfortably allow, “only” see results similar to Rocky Maivia, then they get discouraged and just give up, thinking they’re doing something wrong. It creates body dysmorphia and unrealistic expectations.

People need to know that it is perfectly normal to carry a little fluff year round when natty, that it is next to impossible to have the “full” look while also extra lean, because when one gets below 12%, your body’s natural testosterone will begin to plummet, which makes those muscles appear “flat”.

Rock is far more sauced than Hogan or Luger ever were.


----------



## Hephaesteus

bdon said:


> The Rock dances around questions about his physique all of the time, though. He doesn’t outright deny using them like Mike O’Hearn, but he isn’t forthright either, always choosing to talk about his iron jungle that he brings on set with him, the amount of hours he works out, etc.
> 
> He isn’t lying about any of those things, but I’m not being forthright, he gives people this impression that they simply aren’t working hard enough. When they work as hard as their natty bodies will comfortably allow, “only” see results similar to Rocky Maivia, then they get discouraged and just give up, thinking they’re doing something wrong. It creates body dysmorphia and unrealistic expectations.
> 
> People need to know that it is perfectly normal to carry a little fluff year round when natty, that it is next to impossible to have the “full” look while also extra lean, because when one gets below 12%, your body’s natural testosterone will begin to plummet, which makes those muscles appear “flat”.
> 
> Rock is far more sauced than Hogan or Luger ever were.


You act like steroids cuts down on the amount of hours he works out or that hes not a samoan who would be naturally beefed up to begin with or that he hasnt put years into that physique. The fact is everybody's thinks hes juiced anyway, whether he is or isnt is another story altogether and even if rock came out and admitted it, hes not the only bodybuilder out there with a physique like his. Blaming unrealistic expectations on one man is insanity.


----------



## bdon

Hephaesteus said:


> You act like steroids cuts down on the amount of hours he works out or that hes not a samoan who would be naturally beefed up to begin with or that he hasnt put years into that physique. The fact is everybody's thinks hes juiced anyway, whether he is or isnt is another story altogether and even if rock came out and admitted it, hes not the only bodybuilder out there with a physique like his. Blaming unrealistic expectations on one man is insanity.


It’s not blaming the unrealistic expectations on any one man. It’s industry wide. Bodybuilders, it is an accepted part of the trade, but for whatever reason, we as a society just assume that “Well of course Dwayne Johnson or Chris Hemsworth look like that! They have the best workout equipment and nutritionists that money can buy!”

No, it doesn’t work that way.

The Rock looks twice as good physically in his 50s as he did in his athletic prime. You don’t maintain muscle mass or add it like that as you age. It just don’t happen naturally. Rock is in better shape than known steroid abusers Hulk Hogan or Lex Luger ever dreamed of being. Yes, he is a naturally big guy and genetically gifted, but we saw what he looks like as a natural.

It isn’t this, yet he is always the first to talk about how much he works out and how well he takes care of himself, and even claims to be focused on a lifestyle that promotes longevity. These are not true statements. Size is unhealthy.

Hollywood needs to come clean about the rampant steroid abuse by its leading men. All of them.


----------



## kingfunkel

Haven't watched Dynamite yet. Was Cornette right when he said, the elite v death triangle would start the show?


----------



## bdon

kingfunkel said:


> Haven't watched Dynamite yet. Was Cornette right when he said, the elite v death triangle would start the show?


Yes, as it should being the hot, fast-paced action for an undercard title. Just like Nitro always opened with the Luchadores to make sure the crowd was lively. The trios titles should never main event. But Punk did the same thing for months. Followed by Bryan. Then Mox. Then MJF. Then Adam Cole.

Ohhh. It’s only not right if the Elite open the shows. Gotchaaaaa. 🙄


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Yes, as it should being the hot, fast-paced action for an undercard title. Just like Nitro always opened with the Luchadores to make sure the crowd was lively. The trios titles should never main event. But Punk did the same thing for months. Followed by Bryan. Then Mox. Then MJF. Then Adam Cole.
> 
> Ohhh. It’s only not right if the Elite open the shows. Gotchaaaaa. [emoji849]


I find him funny, but it's a perfect storm for Cornette

They start the show they're trying to avoid him calling them ratings droppers

They main event they have egos and if there's a predictable ratings drop from 8, it's clear nobody likes them at all. 

If they do any other spot they're trying to piggyback or be a lead in to a lesser star to look better.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> I find him funny, but it's a perfect storm for Cornette
> 
> They start the show they're trying to avoid him calling them ratings droppers
> 
> They main event they have egos and if there's a predictable ratings drop from 8, it's clear nobody likes them at all.
> 
> If they do any other spot they're trying to piggyback or be a lead in to a lesser star to look better.


You stole his playbook, didn’t you? Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I find him funny, but it's a perfect storm for Cornette
> 
> They start the show they're trying to avoid him calling them ratings droppers
> 
> They main event they have egos and if there's a predictable ratings drop from 8, it's clear nobody likes them at all.
> 
> If they do any other spot they're trying to piggyback or be a lead in to a lesser star to look better.


*He's not wrong about them at all. Viewers tune out in droves during their matches no matter where they are on the card. Quarter hours have proven this dozens of times. Last week without them, AEW gained and maintained more viewers, but they also started with significantly less people.*


----------



## DUD

I think it's hilarious that people still use the flimsy Neilsen algorithm to push there agendas. Not only are they inaccurate but they can distorted to push any agenda. As @RapShepard very well highlighted.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> I think it's hilarious that people still use the flimsy Neilsen algorithm to push there agendas. Not only are they inaccurate but they can distorted to push any agenda. As @RapShepard very well highlighted.


*This argument is so pathetic and a desperate cop out when people see their favorites are causing hundreds of thousands of televisions to be turned off simultaneously. I guess it's time to close the ratings thread.*


----------



## DUD

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *This argument is so pathetic and a desperate cop out when people see their favorites are causing hundreds of thousands of televisions to be turned off simultaneously. I guess it's time to close the ratings thread.*


If you want to base your arguments on a flimsy algorithm that the biggest characters from The Monday Night War accept produced false information then, well, that's on you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> If you want to base your arguments on a flimsy algorithm that the biggest characters from The Monday Night War accept produced false information then, well, that's on you.


*I listened to Austin's podcast for three straight years and he never said his ratings were fake. Literally everyone in WWF at the time acknowledged that WCW was kicking their asses too. Can you at least TRY to use factual information, ever?*


----------



## DUD

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I listened to Austin's podcast for three straight years and he never said his ratings were fake. Literally everyone in WWF at the time acknowledged that WCW was kicking their asses too. Can you at least TRY to use factual information, ever?*


Yeah, you missed my point. '83 Weeks' Eric Bischoff and Bruce Pritchard have both accepted there wasn't anywhere near as many viewers as Neilsen predicted. It was people hopping between the two shows seeing what each show was doing. Its a mere indicator of what's happening and treating it as gospel is foolish.

And please cut out the childish insults when speaking to me. I don't rise to bait and more importantly, you trying to goad other users in to making a childish response doesn't reflect well on you as an user.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUD said:


> Yeah, you missed my point. '83 Weeks' Eric Bischoff and Bruce Pritchard have both accepted there wasn't anywhere near as many viewers as Neilsen predicted. It was people hopping between the two shows seeing what each show was doing. Its a mere indicator of what's happening and





> treating it as gospel is foolish.


*This is coming from the guy who just cited Eric Bischoff and Bruce Pritchard as the most important figures of the Monday Night Wars. Elaboration isn't necessary.*



> And please cut out the childish insults when speaking to me.


*This comment is from the same post btw:*



> treating it as gospel is foolish.





> I don't rise to bait and more importantly, you trying to goad other users in to making a childish response doesn't reflect well on you as an user.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602685498513932291


----------



## DUD

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> This is coming from the guy who just cited Eric Bischoff and Bruce Pritchard as the most important figures of the Monday Night Wars. Elaboration isn't necessary


Maybe some of was a better use of language. Of the ones that have spoken they were. Bruce was next to Vince in the trenches. Eric led WCW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Hotdiggity11

bdon said:


> The Rock dances around questions about his physique all of the time, though. He doesn’t outright deny using them like Mike O’Hearn, but he isn’t forthright either, always choosing to talk about his iron jungle that he brings on set with him, the amount of hours he works out, etc.
> 
> He isn’t lying about any of those things, but I’m not being forthright, he gives people this impression that they simply aren’t working hard enough. When they work as hard as their natty bodies will comfortably allow, “only” see results similar to Rocky Maivia, then they get discouraged and just give up, thinking they’re doing something wrong. It creates body dysmorphia and unrealistic expectations.
> 
> People need to know that it is perfectly normal to carry a little fluff year round when natty, that it is next to impossible to have the “full” look while also extra lean, because when one gets below 12%, your body’s natural testosterone will begin to plummet, which makes those muscles appear “flat”.
> 
> Rock is far more sauced than Hogan or Luger ever were.


Why would The Rock want to openly admit he is violating federal law if he doesn’t need to? Assuming he is using any form of HGH, steroid, etc that isn’t directly diagnosed by a doctor.


----------



## bdon

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Why would The Rock want to openly admit he is violating federal law if he doesn’t need to? Assuming he is using any form of HGH, steroid, etc that isn’t directly diagnosed by a doctor.


No, I agree, but you don’t in turn give people false promises. He could easily say, “How do I look this big in my 50s? Well a few things. I work harder than nearly everyone. (Fact) I am up before nearly everyone. (Fact) I have a great team of nutritionists who make sure my body is a well-oiled machine. (Fact) And to maintain the work I put in early in my life, I AM on TRT. (Again no doubt a fact)”

With the amount of money he has, The Rock is not using Trenbolone or other illegal substances. He is getting prescribed copious amounts of legal substances (that give him a supraphysiologic boost in testerone levels) from a personal doctor with a loose moral compass. They exist.

But yeah, Rock isn’t likely using anything “illegal”. His body means too much to his wallet and brand for him to not be investing in it utilizing the proper pathways. He doesn’t want to mention TRT, because there is somehow still a stigma against TRT in 2022. People hear “testosterone” and instantly freak. Like “no motherfucker, I need this for my body to function properly as a male as it helps brain fog, sleep, sex life, and other shit you take for granted.”

But sadly, he even avoids this when he, of all people, could really do a lot to normalize the use of TRT/hormone replacement therapy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

bdon said:


> No, I agree, but you don’t in turn give people false promises. He could easily say, “How do I look this big in my 50s? Well a few things. I work harder than nearly everyone. (Fact) I am up before nearly everyone. (Fact) I have a great team of nutritionists who make sure my body is a well-oiled machine. (Fact) And to maintain the work I put in early in my life, I AM on TRT. (Again no doubt a fact)”
> 
> With the amount of money he has, The Rock is not using Trenbolone or other illegal substances. He is getting prescribed copious amounts of legal substances (that give him a supraphysiologic boost in testerone levels) from a personal doctor with a loose moral compass. They exist.
> 
> But yeah, Rock isn’t likely using anything “illegal”. His body means too much to his wallet and brand for him to not be investing in it utilizing the proper pathways. He doesn’t want to mention TRT, because there is somehow still a stigma against TRT in 2022. People hear “testosterone” and instantly freak. Like “no motherfucker, I need this for my body to function properly as a male as it helps brain fog, sleep, sex life, and other shit you take for granted.”
> 
> But sadly, he even avoids this when he, of all people, could really do a lot to normalize the use of TRT/hormone replacement therapy.


Unfortunately, the bodybuilding community is built on false promises. Most people that are successful either are on drugs or dedicate every day of their lives to the hobby. Even natty bodybuilders that do everything right with their workouts, nutrition, legal supplements etc and are successful are usually people that were born with great genetics that most other people will never have. Technically they are offering false promises too by saying you can look like them if you follow what they do.

As for The Rock, it’s obvious he’s on steroids. Who knows, maybe he gets them legally prescribed, which likely isn’t that difficult for a famous actor worth countless millions. Even then, he wouldn’t want his doctors to face public or legal scrutiny. He’s not in a real competitive sport so I’ve never bothered to care what his cycle is and making him admit to it.


----------



## bdon

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Unfortunately, the bodybuilding community is built on false promises. Most people that are successful either are on drugs or dedicate every day of their lives to the hobby. Even natty bodybuilders that do everything right with their workouts, nutrition, legal supplements etc and are successful are usually people that were born with great genetics that most other people will never have. Technically they are offering false promises too by saying you can look like them if you follow what they do.
> 
> As for The Rock, it’s obvious he’s on steroids. Who knows, maybe he gets them legally prescribed, which likely isn’t that difficult for a famous actor worth countless millions. Even then, he wouldn’t want his doctors to face public or legal scrutiny. He’s not in a real competitive sport so I’ve never bothered to care what his cycle is and making him admit to it.


But that’s what I’m getting at: everyone accepts that if you want to be a competitive bodybuilder, PEDs are a bridge that you will inherently have to cross at some point, unless you are entering a natty fitness competition or the like. Obviously roids are not the be-all, end-all. You have to have very good genetics to start with to become a competitive bodybuilder.

As to your second point, that is precisely why The Rock not at least admitting to being on TRT/HRT is a problem. It’s legal, but there is such a stigma attached to it that even doctor prescribed legal testosterone to bring one into the optimum range between 300-750 is viewed with a side eye.

For instance, every male SHOULD be going and getting their blood work, check your testosterone and estrogen levels. You can do that, but to find any relief or doctors willing to fix issues of low T, you have to do the leg work yourself to find specific clinics and come out of pocket for it. Try going to your family doctor, and he is going to do everything EXCEPT prescribe you the necessary TRT doses to make you at least feel “normal”.

The Rock could erase that stigma. He has the name recognition and power to normalize it. When he speaks, people listen. It’s just unfortunate that he is scared to admit to using the stuff, opting to kick the can further down the street in hopes that someone else decides to assume the responsibility of picking it up and throwing it away.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

bdon said:


> But that’s what I’m getting at: everyone accepts that if you want to be a competitive bodybuilder, PEDs are a bridge that you will inherently have to cross at some point, unless you are entering a natty fitness competition or the like. Obviously roids are not the be-all, end-all. You have to have very good genetics to start with to become a competitive bodybuilder.
> 
> As to your second point, that is precisely why The Rock not at least admitting to being on TRT/HRT is a problem. It’s legal, but there is such a stigma attached to it that even doctor prescribed legal testosterone to bring one into the optimum range between 300-750 is viewed with a side eye.
> 
> For instance, every male SHOULD be going and getting their blood work, check your testosterone and estrogen levels. You can do that, but to find any relief or doctors willing to fix issues of low T, you have to do the leg work yourself to find specific clinics and come out of pocket for it. Try going to your family doctor, and he is going to do everything EXCEPT prescribe you the necessary TRT doses to make you at least feel “normal”.
> 
> The Rock could erase that stigma. He has the name recognition and power to normalize it. When he speaks, people listen. It’s just unfortunate that he is scared to admit to using the stuff, opting to kick the can further down the street in hopes that someone else decides to assume the responsibility of picking it up and throwing it away.


Brah, no offense but you’re mostly talking about adults that are 35-40+ (Around the age when male testosterone starts rapidly depleting). If someone needs The Rock or any other celebrity to endorse anything for them rather than just doing their own research like a responsible adult, there’s not much hope anyways.


----------



## bdon

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Brah, no offense but you’re mostly talking about adults that are 35-40+ (Around the age when male testosterone starts rapidly depleting). If someone needs The Rock or any other celebrity to endorse anything for them rather than just doing their own research like a responsible adult, there’s not much hope anyways.


Yes. Try going to your regular physician for these issues, and he is so clueless due to the stigma around testosterone, that he will refuse to prescribe the stuff, even for men in sub-optimal ranges. It’s sad.

And people being dumber than a box of rocks is par for the course. Being stupid should not deter someone from being healthy. If they are having issues of brain fog, low libido, etc and go to a doctor, they should be treated accordingly.

But that just isn’t the case, because NO ONE wants to discuss the benefits of testosterone use. That is the entire basis of Joe Rogan’s argument, and why he has been so open and honest about his TRT use.


----------



## bdon

Right on cue: Cornette complains that the Elite lost 47k viewers over 30 minutes. He adds things up and cries that they lost 118k viewers in the first hour.

When it was the Elite in the main event, it was their fault the show “lost hundreds of thousands of viewers”, despite that blame clearly being on Bryan’s shoulders. And his fucking listeners eat the shit up without seeing any gaps in logichere.

What a fucking cartoon.

Credit to Brian for finally speaking on the real issue: the women lose viewers that will not return.


----------



## DUD

bdon said:


> Right on cue: Cornette complains that the Elite lost 47k viewers over 30 minutes. He adds things up and cries that they lost 118k viewers in the first hour.
> 
> When it was the Elite in the main event, it was their fault the show “lost hundreds of thousands of viewers”, despite that blame clearly being on Bryan’s shoulders. And his fucking listeners eat the shit up without seeing any gaps in logichere.
> 
> What a fucking cartoon.
> 
> Credit to Brian for finally speaking on the real issue: the women lose viewers that will not return.


The TV ratings are a dream for anybody who wants to put a negative spin on anything over the last ten years. There's so many different ways to view content now other than live television that's its more plausible that the majority of Neilsen households perceived to be 'losing interest' know they can catch up by watching what happens by several other means.


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> The TV ratings are a dream for anybody who wants to put a negative spin on anything over the last ten years. There's so many different ways to view content now other than live television that's its more plausible that the majority of Neilsen households perceived to be 'losing interest' know they can catch up by watching what happens by several other means.


I don’t even care for the ratings discussions, never have. I watch what I enjoy and don’t give two fucks if 5 million others enjoy it. I’m not ashamed of my fandom like so many wrestling fans seem to be.

I just don’t like disingenuous takes. Cornette and those of his ilk will spin the ratings any way they can. I have said the shows were being formatted for shit with slow down shit like Bryan opening the shows far too often, and that kills a show’s audience.

Bryan loses 200k viewers on Omega’s return, and Cornette outright lies and says the Elite ran off 200k viewers. Here Cornette props MJF for an immediate gain of a “whopping” 10k viewers (and losing 20k), but when Omega popped the rating 100k for his return segment and 90k changed the channel (because who gives a fuck to watch Andrade and 2 new characters the audience doesn’t know), Jim and his cult followers lose their shit and continue beating that dead horse.

Honesty…please.

Thankfully, Brian Last began to try and get serious at the end of that segment and discuss the women’s ratings, which always take a beating. He even stayed on it long enough to warrant Cornette discussing that he just doesn’t believe anyone can maintain that audience.


----------



## Irish Jet

The demographics of AEW's fanbase pretty much ensures that the women will never get over. For a lot of them attractive women are the bane of their existence.


----------



## Hangman

Irish Jet said:


> The demographics of AEW's fanbase pretty much ensures that the women will never get over. For a lot of them attractive women are the bane of their existence.


Perhaps...

Hear me out...

Pushing women was just the in thing to do at the time and people actually don't give a fuck about women's wrestling?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

I've been saying for ages that women's wrestling has a sizeable but very limited audience. Has nothing to do with the women themselves or being sexist, the matches just don't feel as authentic as men's matches do. Most of the feuds just feel like petty catfights than actual conflicts. There are also very few women that can cut promos, especially in AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Shaz Cena

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I've been saying for ages that women's wrestling has a sizeable but very limited audience. Has nothing to do with the women themselves or being sexist, the matches just don't feel as authentic as men's matches do. Most of the feuds just feel like petty catfights than actual conflicts. There are also very few women that can cut promos, especially in AEW.


Do you think thats why WWE used to call them divas instead of wrestlers? Like back when pretty women had bra & panty match?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Shaz Cena said:


> Do you think thats why WWE used to call them divas instead of wrestlers? Like back when pretty women had bra & panty match?


Great thing about the Divas Era? They always timed it right when I had the urge to get some food or use the bathroom. Everything was pretty much wrapping up by the time I returned. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Shaz Cena

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Great thing about the Divas Era? They always timed it right when I had the urge to get some food or use the bathroom. Everything was pretty much wrapping up by the time I returned. What a time to be alive.


You clearly saw more opportunities with food than with divas back than. If I was you I would never miss out on the chance to see Vince Mcmahon go to work. Mad respect for being a gentleman. Cleaning those plates, and flushing the toilet. You made the most out of your time Mr.Clean.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Shaz Cena said:


> You clearly saw more opportunities with food than with divas back than. If I was you I would never miss out on the chance to see Vince Mcmahon go to work. Mad respect for being a gentleman. Cleaning those plates, and flushing the toilet. You made the most out of your time Mr.Clean.



I sure as fuk didn’t miss Mickie James giving Trish some tongue action.


----------



## Shaz Cena

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I sure as fuk didn’t miss Mickie James giving Trish some tongue action.


Fuck ya my man Hotdiggity!


----------



## DUD

The way Fuckflix turned in to Fuckamania with Cornette's voice sped up on podcast proper made me laugh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUD

😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## hybrid92_

brian last predicted that jericho would latch on to starks hype. he was proven right. jericho is already on his podcast bragging about how he put over andretti. jericho is the Hogan of AEW.


----------



## DUD

hybrid92_ said:


> brian last predicted that jericho would latch on to starks hype. he was proven right. jericho is already on his podcast bragging about how he put over andretti. jericho is the Hogan of AEW.


I think a lot of us predicted Jericho would move on to Starks after that MJF promo. It baffles me why so many fan podcasts are praising Chris Jericho for reinventing himself this year as the formula is there for all to see. Orange Cassidy, MJF, Eddie Kingston. He's like the Douche in the movie Sausage Party that sucks the life out of anything healthy to remain powerful.


----------



## One Shed

DUD said:


> I think a lot of us predicted Jericho would move on to Starks after that MJF promo. It baffles me why so many fan podcasts are praising Chris Jericho for reinventing himself this year as the formula is there for all to see. Orange Cassidy, MJF, Eddie Kingston. He's like the Douche in the movie Sausage Party that sucks the life out of anything healthy to remain powerful.


He should just change his nickname to The Parasite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## kingfunkel

Brian Last and Jericho having a bit of back and forth on the twitter machine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608228352590057473


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

BEST SHIT EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## One Shed

Jim reading Russo's grade school level article about Beaver Cleavage was an awesome segment. Wow that guy is dumb.


----------



## T99

One Shed said:


> Jim reading Russo's grade school level article about Beaver Cleavage was an awesome segment. Wow that guy is dumb.


That video is great. It is hilarious how much of a total dofus Russo is. I am trying to figure how one does not "get" a gimmick that is just "LOL 50 sitcom character wants to bang his mom". Of all the hills to die on for Russo, Beaver Cleavage is the dumbest one.


----------



## One Shed

T99 said:


> That video is great. It is hilarious how much of a total dofus Russo is. I am trying to figure how one does not "get" a gimmick that is just "LOL 50 sitcom character wants to bang his mom". Of all the hills to die on for Russo, Beaver Cleavage is the dumbest one.


And then the part about doing all this just so the heel can eventually get a surprise dropkick on some face in a random match months down the line.


----------



## T99

One Shed said:


> And then the part about doing all this just so the heel can eventually get a surprise dropkick on some face in a random match months down the line.


Yeah all of that for just what would end up being a swerve that no one would care about. I am trying to figure out how Russo thought people would like that gimmick. Even with some of the crazy gimmicks during that time, who the hell is going to care about Beaver Clevage when they have characters like Stone Cold, The Rock, Mankind, Undertaker etc etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Happy new year to the fans of this thread


----------



## DUD

One Shed said:


> Jim reading Russo's grade school level article about Beaver Cleavage was an awesome segment. Wow that guy is dumb.





T99 said:


> That video is great. It is hilarious how much of a total dofus Russo is. I am trying to figure how one does not "get" a gimmick that is just "LOL 50 sitcom character wants to bang his mom". Of all the hills to die on for Russo, Beaver Cleavage is the dumbest one.


Anyone who wonders whether Tony Khan is a worse Booker than Vince Russo should be referred back to his Wrestlecrap articles. It's mental to me that people listen to him.


----------



## T99

I will say as much as despise Tony Khan, he's still not as bad as Russo.


----------



## Dr. Jones

One Shed said:


> And then the part about doing all this just so the heel can eventually get a surprise dropkick on some face in a random match months down the line.


It seems that Russo would get one idea for an image or moment and then work backwards/forwards/sideways/upside down to try to get to that moment regardless if any of it made a lick of sense or not. And when it became apparent that none of it made sense, he would just do a "wtf" swerve to try to distract from the fact that he had no idea where he was going the entire time

It's absolutely astounding he was able to remain employed for as long as he did


----------



## Londonlaw

The Experience comedy omnibus has had me rolling the past couple of days. Well worth a listen 🤣


----------



## One Shed

Dr. Jones said:


> It seems that Russo would get one idea for an image or moment and then work backwards/forwards/sideways/upside down to try to get to that moment regardless if any of it made a lick of sense or not. And when it became apparent that none of it made sense, he would just do a "wtf" swerve to try to distract from the fact that he had no idea where he was going the entire time
> 
> It's absolutely astounding he was able to remain employed for as long as he did


And after all that, just put something on a pole. We both know this would have ended with Mrs. Cleavage on a pole with Beaver distracted by looking up her skirt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Londonlaw said:


> The Experience comedy omnibus has had me rolling the past couple of days. Well worth a listen 🤣


----------



## hybrid92_

can't wait for his AEW review to drop.


----------



## bdon

The first story has me in tears. This is the best side of Cornette.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> The first story has me in tears. This is the best side of Cornette.


Them discussing the Tessa dump situation was also incredible.


----------



## kingfunkel

I forgot about those Undertaker cameos, had me in tears. Honestly Cornette just talking about whatever shit Brian finds online, is better than when he talks about the current product.


----------



## One Shed

kingfunkel said:


> I forgot about those Undertaker cameos, had me in tears. Honestly Cornette just talking about whatever shit Brian finds online, is better than when he talks about the current product.


All Elite Scooby-Doo!

Also, how could I forget Undertaker singing Happy Birthday to Helen Hart during a Yokozuna match with Corny onscreen. It was so bad, it was the one thing he blocked out from remembering during his time there.


----------



## T99

One Shed said:


> All Elite Scooby-Doo!
> 
> Also, how could I forget Undertaker singing Happy Birthday to Helen Hart during a Yokozuna match with Corny onscreen. It was so bad, it was the one thing he blocked out from remembering during his time there.


The All Elite Scooby Doo video is still priceless. Taker saying it so straight face while actually at one point saying "that's what you are calling yourself" and almost breaking character near the end by laughing make it all comedic gold.


----------



## One Shed

T99 said:


> The All Elite Scooby Doo video is still priceless. Taker saying it so straight face while actually at one point saying "that's what you are calling yourself" and almost breaking character near the end by laughing make it all comedic gold.


The Cameo where Undertaker tells the kid he is happy the heart surgery is over but then in the same sentence tells him he will be haunting his dreams for all eternity had me on the floor.


----------



## T99

One Shed said:


> The Cameo where Undertaker tells the kid he is happy the heart surgery is over but then in the same sentence tells him he will be haunting his dreams for all eternity had me on the floor.


😂 😂 That is actually a real video? I have to look that up. I was cracking up just reading that. Taker has to have been blatantly trolling at that point.


----------



## One Shed

T99 said:


> 😂 😂 That is actually a real video? I have to look that up. I was cracking up just reading that. Taker has to have been blatantly trolling at that point.


It is better to listen to all of them with Cornette commenting, but this one is at 1:09:08 in the video above.


----------



## T99

One Shed said:


> It is better to listen to all of them with Cornette commenting, but this one is at 1:09:08 in the video above.


Thanks will watch it


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

One Shed said:


> All Elite Scooby-Doo!
> 
> Also, how could I forget Undertaker singing Happy Birthday to Helen Hart during a Yokozuna match with Corny onscreen. It was so bad, it was the one thing he blocked out from remembering during his time there.







Whenever I feel sad I just go and watch this hahaha SO GOOOD and Brians laugh is amazing like I wish they do a Omnibus of best of Brain Last laughs haha!


----------



## bdon

One Shed said:


> Them discussing the Tessa dump situation was also incredible.


It leaned too much into Jim’s bad habit of trying to excuse everything, because he likes Tully and doesn’t want to speak ill of Tessa. It reeks of Jim’s twisting and stretching to condone Cody’s bullshit.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> It leaned too much into Jim’s bad habit of trying to excuse everything, because he likes Tully and doesn’t want to speak ill of Tessa. It reeks of Jim’s twisting and stretching to condone Cody’s bullshit.


But it was great because it was so over the top and unexpected that it got a great reaction from him. When he expects soemone to do something dumb, he just nods along. When it is someone he has liked in the past, the reaction tends to be better.


----------



## JerryMark

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Whenever I feel sad I just go and watch this hahaha SO GOOOD and Brians laugh is amazing like I wish they do a Omnibus of best of Brain Last laughs haha!


i always lose it on "you and your collectibles" in the kayfabe undertaker voice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## DUD

Brian Last throwing shade at Conrad Thompson with his "Jeff Jarrett does business with desperate people" comment.

Number two comments about number one.


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> Brian Last throwing shade at Conrad Thompson with his "Jeff Jarrett does business with desperate people" comment.
> 
> "Number two comments about number one".


So, Brian Last is important people..?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I like the way Cornette says "Renee Moxley Goode".


----------



## hybrid92_

I love hearing jim bury AEW. what an unprofessional idiot moxley is.


----------



## bdon

Kenny did the impossible: he made Jim break character and admit that he sees what “those fans” see in Omega. He complimented Omega, and he critiqued what he would LIKE to have seen differently and how the business WAS and should be. All while continuing to put over Omega in “that setting”.


----------



## DUD

I'm sure it's completely coincidental that Brian Last used this week to point out a flaw with the Neilsen Raitings system and has nothing to do with the algorithm going against any agenda they may have and suggesting that people tuned in to see the main event.


----------



## bdon

DUD said:


> I'm sure it's completely coincidental that Brian Last used this week to point out a flaw with the Neilsen Raitings system and has nothing to do with the algorithm going against any agenda they may have and suggesting that people tuned in to see the main event.


I missed that part as I usually listen on 1.5-2x speed while working out. What did he have to say?


----------



## The real Axel

bdon said:


> Kenny did the impossible: he made Jim break character and admit that he sees what “those fans” see in Omega. He complimented Omega, and he critiqued what he would LIKE to have seen differently and how the business WAS and should be. All while continuing to put over Omega in “that setting”.


You definitely can tell he's come around a bit while still trying to maintain at least some of the gimmick. He barely said Olivier/Twinkletoes or Ostrich the entire clip.


----------

